# Who are the Israelis?



## P F Tinmore

We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...

*Golda Meir*

**


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


----------



## Daniyel

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


Thing is you already had this thread already, and it went down just like the recent boycott attempts


----------



## fanger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


*Religion* Jewish atheist
Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## montelatici

European colonists and their offspring.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.






 Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.


----------



## RoccoR

et al,

The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:

Multi-ethnic considerations:

Jewish; 
Arab
Druze, 
Bedouin 
Circassians
Samaritans
Armenians
NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​

Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe) 
Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).

Multi-racial considerations:

Caucasian, 
African, 
Mongoloid
Multi-religious considerations:

Jewish
Christian
Muslim
NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews, 

Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"), 
Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"), 
Traditional ("_masorati_"), 
Secular ("_hiloni_"). 
Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici

Israel was founded by European colonists and its founding and current leadership is still predominately made up of people of European origin.  Much like other European colonial projects e.g. the U.S., Australia, many Latin American countries, Canada the former Rhodesia and the former White-ruled Republic of South Africa. N.B. In Latin America, where the indigenous people were not subject to successful genocide such as Bolivia and Ecuador, for example, the indigenous people have begun to regain rule.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



The first heart transplant was performed in Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Israel was founded by European colonists and its founding and current leadership is still predominately made up of people of European origin.  Much like other European colonial projects e.g. the U.S., Australia, many Latin American countries, Canada the former Rhodesia and the former White-ruled Republic of South Africa. N.B. In Latin America, where the indigenous people were not subject to successful genocide such as Bolivia and Ecuador, for example, the indigenous people have begun to regain rule.






 WRONG Israel was founded by the British who decided to gather them all together and out of everyones hair. The Jewish nation of Israel was also founded by the LoN who granted the Jews of the world a homeland in the part of the world they originally came from. The majority of the Jews in 1948 came from the surrounding areas and not from Europe and it was them that declared independence. It was them that fought of the arab muslim invasion in 1948 - 1949 and died for their beliefs. The Jews did not invade or colonise as you claim falsely, they were invited by the lands legal owners to migrate and settle with a view to claiming the land under INTERNATIONAL LAW. Just as the arab muslims were offered their 78% of Palestine to make their homeland in, but being greedy and arrogant wanted everything, so decided to start a war and tell lies about the reality that is Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first heart transplant was performed in Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...






 So was the first case of necklacing, and that was sanctioned by the terrorist Nelson Mandella  against a black South African for working in a white families house on good wages.

 Your point in bringing in an off topic subject is ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Abraham Sion, A Professor of Law, gives a presentation of the Jewish People's legal right to all of the land of Israel,


----------



## montelatici

Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:


BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?

OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.

BRIAN: Oh.

OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .

BRIAN: What?

OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.

BRIAN: Oh.

OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.

BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?






 Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again


----------



## Mineva

Puppets of Britain, another British tool to take under control ME.


----------



## RoccoR

Mineva,  e_t al,_

It is difficult these days to distinguish the "Interests" of a Colonial Power _[wherein a country engages the practice of domination, which involves the subjugation (benevolent or not --- belligerent or not)_ _of one people to another]_ and that of an Hegemony _(the political, economic, or military predominance or control of one state over others)_.  



Mineva said:


> Puppets of Britain, another British tool to take under control ME.


(COMMENT)

It can be said that, at one time, the influence of the UK was extended over Palestine _(the Mandate for)_, but that ended in 1948.  In contemporary time _(since 2002 and the Madrid Conference)_, the influence over the mediation of the peace process in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was the Quartet _ (United Nations, the United States, the European Union, and Russia)_; but may have been recently over taken _(in part)_ by Egypt as the mediator.

"We do not give the Israelis arms because they are pro-Western or because we admire their achievement. We give them arms because our interests in the Middle East are to keep peace and quiet, and to prevent war. Anything which makes war more likely is against the interests of the Western powers."
_*SOURCE:*_  This quote is attributed to an unnamed British Ambassador to Israel, provided by  Jonathan Spyer, Britain’s policymakers in late 1960's --- From the Paper:  Chapter 1 - Britain and the Middle East​
What is interesting is that China wants to get involved in the peace process as part of the Quartet.

*China Wants to Join Middle East Peace Quartet*
China is ready to join the Middle East Quartet to help negotiate a peace agreement between the Israeli and Palestinians, according to the country’s foreign minister.
*SOURCE:* The Diplomat 15 JAN 2014​At the present time, none of the major powers wants to be entangled with anything serious growing relationship with the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  There is no reason to bleed into the blackhole if you don't have to.  Economically, the West Bank and Gaza Strip do not represent a good invest with reasonable risks.

No --- At one time you might have been correct (the assertion that Israel was a Puppets of Britain), but that has not been true for more than six decades.  

Most Respectfully,
R 
​


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
Click to expand...


Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
Click to expand...





 So where did the Jews in the Ottoman census come from then, if as you state there were no Jews in Palestine until the "Europeans invaded and stole the land"  Even your own alleged religion says that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims

 CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 

"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000



 And that was only in Jerusalem


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mineva,  e_t al,_
> 
> It is difficult these days to distinguish the "Interests" of a Colonial Power _[wherein a country engages the practice of domination, which involves the subjugation (benevolent or not --- belligerent or not)_ _of one people to another]_ and that of an Hegemony _(the political, economic, or military predominance or control of one state over others)_.
> 
> 
> 
> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppets of Britain, another British tool to take under control ME.
> 
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> It can be said that, at one time, the influence of the UK was extended over Palestine _(the Mandate for)_, but that ended in 1948.  In contemporary time _(since 2002 and the Madrid Conference)_, the influence over the mediation of the peace process in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was the Quartet _ (United Nations, the United States, the European Union, and Russia)_; but may have been recently over taken _(in part)_ by Egypt as the mediator.
> 
> "We do not give the Israelis arms because they are pro-Western or because we admire their achievement. We give them arms because our interests in the Middle East are to keep peace and quiet, and to prevent war. Anything which makes war more likely is against the interests of the Western powers."
> _*SOURCE:*_  This quote is attributed to an unnamed British Ambassador to Israel, provided by  Jonathan Spyer, Britain’s policymakers in late 1960's --- From the Paper:  Chapter 1 - Britain and the Middle East​
> What is interesting is that China wants to get involved in the peace process as part of the Quartet.
> 
> *China Wants to Join Middle East Peace Quartet*
> China is ready to join the Middle East Quartet to help negotiate a peace agreement between the Israeli and Palestinians, according to the country’s foreign minister.
> *SOURCE:* The Diplomat 15 JAN 2014​At the present time, none of the major powers wants to be entangled with anything serious growing relationship with the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict.  There is no reason to bleed into the blackhole if you don't have to.  Economically, the West Bank and Gaza Strip do not represent a good invest with reasonable risks.
> 
> No --- At one time you might have been correct (the assertion that Israel was a Puppets of Britain), but that has not been true for more than six decades.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself wondering how you manage to stay so calm and rational in responding to the parade of filth that infests this sub forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find myself wondering why racist filth like yourself are allowed to post on this sub-forum.
Click to expand...






 Kettle Pot, Pot Kettle


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did the Jews in the Ottoman census come from then, if as you state there were no Jews in Palestine until the "Europeans invaded and stole the land"  Even your own alleged religion says that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291
> 
> "...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)
> 
> Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
> Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present
> 
> ....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
> 1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
> *1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
> 1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
> 1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
> 1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
> 1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
> 1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000
> 
> 
> 
> And that was only in Jerusalem
Click to expand...


And, they were almost all European colonists, as stated:

"During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, *chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony.* These suburbs *contain nearly Half the present population..."*

And, we have the actual numbers for all of Palestine in 1921 through a more accurate British census where we see that there were more Christians than Jews.

"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

*The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. A*lmost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


----------



## Challenger

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


New to me, care to elaborate?


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was founded by European colonists and its founding and current leadership is still predominately made up of people of European origin.  Much like other European colonial projects e.g. the U.S., Australia, many Latin American countries, Canada the former Rhodesia and the former White-ruled Republic of South Africa. N.B. In Latin America, where the indigenous people were not subject to successful genocide such as Bolivia and Ecuador, for example, the indigenous people have begun to regain rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG Israel was founded by the British who decided to gather them all together and out of everyones hair. The Jewish nation of Israel was also founded by the LoN who granted the Jews of the world a homeland in the part of the world they originally came from. The majority of the Jews in 1948 came from the surrounding areas and not from Europe and it was them that declared independence. It was them that fought of the arab muslim invasion in 1948 - 1949 and died for their beliefs. The Jews did not invade or colonise as you claim falsely, they were invited by the lands legal owners to migrate and settle with a view to claiming the land under INTERNATIONAL LAW. Just as the arab muslims were offered their 78% of Palestine to make their homeland in, but being greedy and arrogant wanted everything, so decided to start a war and tell lies about the reality that is Israel.
Click to expand...


Watch out, he's off his meds again...


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did the Jews in the Ottoman census come from then, if as you state there were no Jews in Palestine until the "Europeans invaded and stole the land"  Even your own alleged religion says that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291
> 
> "...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)
> 
> Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
> Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present
> 
> ....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
> 1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
> *1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
> 1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
> 1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
> 1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
> 1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
> 1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000
> 
> 
> 
> And that was only in Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, they were almost all European colonists, as stated:
> 
> "During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, *chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony.* These suburbs *contain nearly Half the present population..."*
> 
> And, we have the actual numbers for all of Palestine in 1921 through a more accurate British census where we see that there were more Christians than Jews.
> 
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> *The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. A*lmost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921
Click to expand...





 No it does not, it only says for the Jewish colony. Which is just the same as the muslim colony 8 miles away from me


 And as you have been told this report6 is a pack of LIES, and was rejected by the British government as such. The Foreign minister stood up and gave a detailed report on what he had seen and stated that the land was being flooded by illegal arab muslim immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
Click to expand...






 I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was founded by European colonists and its founding and current leadership is still predominately made up of people of European origin.  Much like other European colonial projects e.g. the U.S., Australia, many Latin American countries, Canada the former Rhodesia and the former White-ruled Republic of South Africa. N.B. In Latin America, where the indigenous people were not subject to successful genocide such as Bolivia and Ecuador, for example, the indigenous people have begun to regain rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG Israel was founded by the British who decided to gather them all together and out of everyones hair. The Jewish nation of Israel was also founded by the LoN who granted the Jews of the world a homeland in the part of the world they originally came from. The majority of the Jews in 1948 came from the surrounding areas and not from Europe and it was them that declared independence. It was them that fought of the arab muslim invasion in 1948 - 1949 and died for their beliefs. The Jews did not invade or colonise as you claim falsely, they were invited by the lands legal owners to migrate and settle with a view to claiming the land under INTERNATIONAL LAW. Just as the arab muslims were offered their 78% of Palestine to make their homeland in, but being greedy and arrogant wanted everything, so decided to start a war and tell lies about the reality that is Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out, he's off his meds again...
Click to expand...





 No answers to the points raised so like a good little neo Marxist stooge you use health and medication to get a point. Looks like you have just lost a lot of points by being such a cyber bully


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
Click to expand...


Buuuuullshit.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
Click to expand...


Let us hear what other Arabs have said:

"There is no such country as Palestine. 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented. There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. 'Palestine' is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it".

- Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, Syrian Arab leader to British Peel Commission, 1937 -


"There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not".

- Professor Philip Hitti, Arab historian, 1946 -


"It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but Southern Syria".

- Representant of Saudi Arabia at the United Nations, 1956 -


Concerning the Holy Land, the chairman of the Syrian Delegation at the Paris Peace Conference in February 1919 stated:

"The only Arab domination since the Conquest in 635 c.e. hardly lasted, as such, 22 years".


----------



## montelatici

Let's hear what other Jews have said:

"The Palestinians are like crocodiles, the more you give them meat, they want more".... Ehud Barak, Prime Minister of Israel at the time - August 28, 2000. Reported in the Jerusalem Post August 30, 2000.
* " (The Palestinians are) beasts walking on two legs." Menahim Begin, speech to the Knesset, quoted in Amnon Kapeliouk, "Begin and the Beasts". New Statesman, 25 June 1982.
* "The Palestinians" would be crushed like grasshoppers ... heads smashed against the boulders and walls." " Isreali Prime Minister (at the time) in a speech to Jewish settlers New York Times April 1, 1988.
* "When we have settled the land, all the Arabs will be able to do about it will be to scurry around like drugged cockroaches in a bottle." Raphael Eitan, Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defence Forces, New York Times, 14 April 1983.
* "How can we return the occupied territories? There is nobody to return them to." Golda Maier, March 8, 1969.
* "There was no such thing as Palestinians, they never existed." Golda Maier Israeli Prime Minister June 15, 1969.
* "The thesis that the danger of genocide was hanging over us in June 1967 and that Israel was fighting for its physical existence is only bluff, which was born and developed after the war." Israeli General Matityahu Peled, Ha'aretz, 19 March 1972.
* Ben Gurion also warned in 1948 : "We must do everything to insure they ( the Palestinians) never do return." Assuring his fellow Zionists that Palestinians will never come back to their homes. "The old will die and the young will forget."
* "We declare openly that the Arabs have no right to settle on even one centimeter of Eretz Israel... Force is all they do or ever will understand. We shall use the ultimate force until the Palestinians come crawling to us on all fours." Rafael Eitan, Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defense Forces - Gad Becker, Yediot Ahronot 13 April 1983, New York Times 14 April 1983.
* "We must do everything to ensure they (the Palestinian refugees) never do return" David Ben-Gurion, in his diary, 18 July 1948, quoted in Michael Bar Zohar's Ben-Gurion: the Armed Prophet, Prentice-Hall, 1967, p. 157.
* "We should prepare to go over to the offensive. Our aim is to smash Lebanon, Trans-Jordan, and Syria. The weak point is Lebanon, for the Moslem regime is artificial and easy for us to undermine. We shall establish a Christian state there, and then we will smash the Arab Legion, eliminate Trans-Jordan; Syria will fall to us. We then bomb and move on and take Port Said, Alexandria and Sinai." David Ben-Gurion, May 1948, to the General Staff. From Ben-Gurion, A Biography, by Michael Ben-Zohar, Delacorte, New York 1978.
* "We must use terror, assassination, intimidation, land confiscation, and the cutting of all social services to rid the Galilee of its Arab population." Israel Koenig, "The Koenig Memorandum."
* "Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography books no longer exist... There is not a single place built in this country that did not have a former Arab population." Moshe Dayan, address to the Technion, Haifa, reported in Haaretz, April 4, 1969.
* "We walked outside, Ben-Gurion accompanying us. Allon repeated his question, What is to be done with the Palestinian population?' Ben-Gurion waved his hand in a gesture which said 'Drive them out!'" Yitzhak Rabin, leaked censored version of Rabin memoirs, published in the New York Times, 23 October 1979.
* Rabin's description of the conquest of Lydda, after the completion of Plan Dalet. "We shall reduce the Arab population to a community of woodcutters and waiters" Uri Lubrani, PM Ben-Gurion's special adviser on Arab Affairs, 1960. From "The Arabs in Israel" by Sabri Jiryas.
* "There are some who believe that the non-Jewish population, even in a high percentage, within our borders will be more effectively under our surveillance; and there are some who believe the contrary, i.e., that it is easier to carry out surveillance over the activities of a neighbor than over those of a tenant. _ tend to support the latter view and have an additional argument:...the need to sustain the character of the state which will henceforth be Jewish...with a non-Jewish minority limited to 15 percent. I had already reached this fundamental position as early as 1940 [and] it is entered in my diary." Joseph Weitz, head of the Jewish Agency's Colonization Department. From Israel: an Apartheid State by Uri Davis, p.5.
* "Everybody has to move, run and grab as many hilltops as they can to enlarge the settlements because everything we take now will stay ours... Everything we don't grab will go to them." Ariel Sharon, Israeli Foreign Minister, addressing a meeting of militants from the extreme right-wing Tsomet Party, Agence France Presse, November 15, 1998.
* "It is the duty of Israeli leaders to explain to public opinion, clearly and courageously, a certain number of facts that are forgotten with time. The first of these is that there is no Zionism,colonialization or Jewish State without the eviction of the Arabs and the expropriation of their lands." Yoram Bar Porath, Yediot Aahronot, of 14 July 1972.
* "Spirit the penniless population across the frontier by denying it employment... Both the process of expropriation and the removal of the poor must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly." Theodore Herzl, founder of the World Zionist Organization, speaking of the Arabs of Palestine,Complete Diaries, June 12, 1895 entry.
* "One million Arabs are not worth a Jewish fingernail." -- Rabbi Yaacov Perrin, Feb. 27, 1994 (Source: N.Y. Times, Feb. 28, 1994, p. 1).
* "We will establish ourselves in Palestine whether you like it or not...You can hasten our arrival or you can equally retard it. It is however better for you to help us so as to avoid our constructive powers being turned into a destructive power which will overthrow the world." (Chaim Weizmann, Published in "Judische Rundschau," No. 4, 1920).
Arie Dayan: "The Debate over Zionism and Racism: An Israeli View"; Haaretz, 27 December 1991; translated in Journal of Palestine Studies, Vol. 22, No. 3. (Spring, 1993), pp. 96-105.
Michael Adams: "Israel's Treatment of the Arabs in the Occupied Territories"; Journal of Palestine Studies, Vol. 6, No. 2. (Winter, 1977), pp. 19-40.
Janice J. Terry: "Zionist Attitudes toward Arabs; Journal of Palestine Studies", Vol. 6, No. 1. (Autumn, 1976), pp. 67-78.
Roselle Tekiner: "Race and the Issue of National Identity in Israel"; International Journal of Middle East Studies, Vol. 23, No. 1. (Feb., 1991), pp. 39-55._


----------



## Roudy

^^^^^
So pathetic he can't deny those quotes so he posts irrelevant lies and bullshit.

Truth from yet another "Palestinian':

“Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
“We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag”.
“When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out”.


----------



## RoccoR

Roudy,  et al,

I've seen this question before over the years.



Roudy said:


> “Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
> “We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule.


*(OBSERVATION)*

The Conflict of 1970

*The partnership with the Palestinians desired by King Hussein fell apart in September, 1970.* The pervasive and chaotic presence of armed *Palestinian *_*fedayeen* _groups who expected immunity from Jordan’s laws was leading to a state of virtual anarchy throughout the Kingdom. Moderate Palestinian leaders were unable to reign in *extremist elements, who ambushed the king’s motorcade twice *and perpetrated a *series of spectacular hijackings*. Forced to respond decisively in order to preserve his country from anarchy, King Hussein ordered the army into action.

The situation prompted different reactions throughout the Arab world. While most leaders privately expressed sympathy with the position of King Hussein, many took a public stance in favor of the _fedayeen _in order to embellish their credentials as “Arab nationalists.” The conflict reached a crisis point in September when some 200 Syrian tanks, camouflaged rather unconvincingly as Palestinian Liberation Army tanks, crossed into Jordan. The Syrians were bereft of air cover, however, and Jordanian aircraft forced a Syrian retreat within three days. In a brief yet intense campaign ending in July 1971, the Jordanian army put an end to the chaotic actions of these *Palestinians guerrillas in Amman*.​
Disengagement from the West Bank

On July 28, 1988, King Hussein announced the cessation of a $1.3 billion development program for the West Bank, explaining that the measure was designed to allow the PLO more responsibility for the area. Two days later, he formally dissolved Parliament, ending West Bank representation in the legislature.* Finally, on July 31 King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank. *Accordingly, electoral districts were redrawn to represent East Bank constituencies only. This disengagement decision marks the turning point that launched the current democratic process, and began a new stage in Jordan’s relationship with West Bank Palestinians.​
*(COMMENT)*

There is a another side to this timeline.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Let's hear what other Jews have said:
> 
> "The Palestinians are like crocodiles, the more you give them meat, they want more".... Ehud Barak, Prime Minister of Israel at the time - August 28, 2000. Reported in the Jerusalem Post August 30, 2000.
> * " (The Palestinians are) beasts walking on two legs." Menahim Begin, speech to the Knesset, quoted in Amnon Kapeliouk, "Begin and the Beasts". New Statesman, 25 June 1982.
> * "The Palestinians" would be crushed like grasshoppers ... heads smashed against the boulders and walls." " Isreali Prime Minister (at the time) in a speech to Jewish settlers New York Times April 1, 1988.
> * "When we have settled the land, all the Arabs will be able to do about it will be to scurry around like drugged cockroaches in a bottle." Raphael Eitan, Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defence Forces, New York Times, 14 April 1983.
> * "How can we return the occupied territories? There is nobody to return them to." Golda Maier, March 8, 1969.
> * "There was no such thing as Palestinians, they never existed." Golda Maier Israeli Prime Minister June 15, 1969.
> * "The thesis that the danger of genocide was hanging over us in June 1967 and that Israel was fighting for its physical existence is only bluff, which was born and developed after the war." Israeli General Matityahu Peled, Ha'aretz, 19 March 1972.
> * Ben Gurion also warned in 1948 : "We must do everything to insure they ( the Palestinians) never do return." Assuring his fellow Zionists that Palestinians will never come back to their homes. "The old will die and the young will forget."
> * "We declare openly that the Arabs have no right to settle on even one centimeter of Eretz Israel... Force is all they do or ever will understand. We shall use the ultimate force until the Palestinians come crawling to us on all fours." Rafael Eitan, Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defense Forces - Gad Becker, Yediot Ahronot 13 April 1983, New York Times 14 April 1983.
> * "We must do everything to ensure they (the Palestinian refugees) never do return" David Ben-Gurion, in his diary, 18 July 1948, quoted in Michael Bar Zohar's Ben-Gurion: the Armed Prophet, Prentice-Hall, 1967, p. 157.
> * "We should prepare to go over to the offensive. Our aim is to smash Lebanon, Trans-Jordan, and Syria. The weak point is Lebanon, for the Moslem regime is artificial and easy for us to undermine. We shall establish a Christian state there, and then we will smash the Arab Legion, eliminate Trans-Jordan; Syria will fall to us. We then bomb and move on and take Port Said, Alexandria and Sinai." David Ben-Gurion, May 1948, to the General Staff. From Ben-Gurion, A Biography, by Michael Ben-Zohar, Delacorte, New York 1978.
> * "We must use terror, assassination, intimidation, land confiscation, and the cutting of all social services to rid the Galilee of its Arab population." Israel Koenig, "The Koenig Memorandum."
> * "Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography books no longer exist... There is not a single place built in this country that did not have a former Arab population." Moshe Dayan, address to the Technion, Haifa, reported in Haaretz, April 4, 1969.
> * "We walked outside, Ben-Gurion accompanying us. Allon repeated his question, What is to be done with the Palestinian population?' Ben-Gurion waved his hand in a gesture which said 'Drive them out!'" Yitzhak Rabin, leaked censored version of Rabin memoirs, published in the New York Times, 23 October 1979.
> * Rabin's description of the conquest of Lydda, after the completion of Plan Dalet. "We shall reduce the Arab population to a community of woodcutters and waiters" Uri Lubrani, PM Ben-Gurion's special adviser on Arab Affairs, 1960. From "The Arabs in Israel" by Sabri Jiryas.
> * "There are some who believe that the non-Jewish population, even in a high percentage, within our borders will be more effectively under our surveillance; and there are some who believe the contrary, i.e., that it is easier to carry out surveillance over the activities of a neighbor than over those of a tenant. _ tend to support the latter view and have an additional argument:...the need to sustain the character of the state which will henceforth be Jewish...with a non-Jewish minority limited to 15 percent. I had already reached this fundamental position as early as 1940 [and] it is entered in my diary." Joseph Weitz, head of the Jewish Agency's Colonization Department. From Israel: an Apartheid State by Uri Davis, p.5.
> * "Everybody has to move, run and grab as many hilltops as they can to enlarge the settlements because everything we take now will stay ours... Everything we don't grab will go to them." Ariel Sharon, Israeli Foreign Minister, addressing a meeting of militants from the extreme right-wing Tsomet Party, Agence France Presse, November 15, 1998.
> * "It is the duty of Israeli leaders to explain to public opinion, clearly and courageously, a certain number of facts that are forgotten with time. The first of these is that there is no Zionism,colonialization or Jewish State without the eviction of the Arabs and the expropriation of their lands." Yoram Bar Porath, Yediot Aahronot, of 14 July 1972.
> * "Spirit the penniless population across the frontier by denying it employment... Both the process of expropriation and the removal of the poor must be carried out discreetly and circumspectly." Theodore Herzl, founder of the World Zionist Organization, speaking of the Arabs of Palestine,Complete Diaries, June 12, 1895 entry.
> * "One million Arabs are not worth a Jewish fingernail." -- Rabbi Yaacov Perrin, Feb. 27, 1994 (Source: N.Y. Times, Feb. 28, 1994, p. 1).
> * "We will establish ourselves in Palestine whether you like it or not...You can hasten our arrival or you can equally retard it. It is however better for you to help us so as to avoid our constructive powers being turned into a destructive power which will overthrow the world." (Chaim Weizmann, Published in "Judische Rundschau," No. 4, 1920).
> Arie Dayan: "The Debate over Zionism and Racism: An Israeli View"; Haaretz, 27 December 1991; translated in Journal of Palestine Studies, Vol. 22, No. 3. (Spring, 1993), pp. 96-105.
> Michael Adams: "Israel's Treatment of the Arabs in the Occupied Territories"; Journal of Palestine Studies, Vol. 6, No. 2. (Winter, 1977), pp. 19-40.
> Janice J. Terry: "Zionist Attitudes toward Arabs; Journal of Palestine Studies", Vol. 6, No. 1. (Autumn, 1976), pp. 67-78.
> Roselle Tekiner: "Race and the Issue of National Identity in Israel"; International Journal of Middle East Studies, Vol. 23, No. 1. (Feb., 1991), pp. 39-55._







 And every single one of those comments has been proven true over the last 15 years alone, so thanks for showing the world just how evil, vile and twisted the psychopathic Palestinian arab muslims really are.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Israeli's are bullshit liars.*

The question is, who do they lie to more?

a) themselves
b) the world​


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> *Israeli's are bullshit liars.*
> 
> The question is, who do they lie to more?
> 
> a) themselves
> b) the world​






 The bigger question why do the Palestinians and their stooges have to LIE more than anyone else to demonise Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Not Israeli, but...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Interesting that nobody has posted Israelis that they admire.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting that nobody has posted Israelis that they admire.


Where in this thread has anyone been asked to do so, besides your post ?


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> *Israeli's are bullshit liars.*
> 
> The question is, who do they lie to more?
> 
> a) themselves
> b) the world​


It never gets old hearing a Palestinian ass kisser calling Israelis liars 

No matter how much you deny it, Palestinians are the kings of lies, deception and propaganda.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Not Israeli, but...





 Extremist pack of lunatics, no different to hamas.


----------



## Yarddog

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
Click to expand...


There were over a million jews displaced from there homes in Algeria, Lybia and the other Arab countrys after the war.  They were Jews not Zionists, but many of them ended up going to Israel. i would say they have a right to be there as Arabs took there land. The entire ME is an Arab land, theres only one Jewish state in the world and its maybe half the size of w. Virginia.   Its still to much for the world to accept.


----------



## cnm

Yarddog said:


> There were over a million jews displaced from there homes in Algeria, Lybia and the other Arab countrys after the war.  They were Jews not Zionists, but many of them ended up going to Israel. i would say they have a right to be there as Arabs took there land. The entire ME is an Arab land, theres only one Jewish state in the world and its maybe half the size of w. Virginia.   Its still to much for the world to accept.


Ah. Well that answers the OP. The Israelis are victims.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
Click to expand...


This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!

Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
Click to expand...





Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.

 That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat



Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
Click to expand...




Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 37434
Click to expand...




 And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
Click to expand...


HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!

You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!

WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
Click to expand...






 Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic

 The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.

 Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.

 Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
Click to expand...


Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...


----------



## cnm

Yeah. I got lost as to why Israel should pay interest on loans to buy American goods. I mean if it wanted US goods it'd just buy them, Shirley, rather than add the expense of interest.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky America has Israel to keep the American economy afloat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
Click to expand...


I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...

Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:
> 
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
Click to expand...





 Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.

 So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Yeah. I got lost as to why Israel should pay interest on loans to buy American goods. I mean if it wanted US goods it'd just buy them, Shirley, rather than add the expense of interest.






 Part of treaties made many years ago that at the time were better for Israel, now they ant get out of them without paying the fines imposed in the treaties. A bit like your cell phone contract, or your mortgage you cant just stop them without facing punitive action.


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said have you done any personal research on the subject, or are you just blindly repeating your imams words. Just like the rest of the islamonazi lies you push that are destroyed by the truth and reality of International laws and the Geneva conventions.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
Click to expand...






 Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.

 But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> It never gets old hearing a Palestinian ass kisser calling Israelis liars
> 
> No matter how much you deny it, Palestinians are the kings of lies, deception and propaganda.


Shut up, don't talk to me.


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
Click to expand...


Zionists are Nazis.  No difference, they just have a different Untermenschen to abuse.


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never gets old hearing a Palestinian ass kisser calling Israelis liars
> 
> No matter how much you deny it, Palestinians are the kings of lies, deception and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, don't talk to me.
Click to expand...





 Whats wrong dildo have you suddenly seen that all these years you have been wrong, and now realise that the Palestinians are the kings of Lies, deception and propaganda


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
Click to expand...


So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...

It's ok Phoney... We understand!


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are Nazis.  No difference, they just have a different Untermenschen to abuse.
Click to expand...




 And how about a non partisan link to support your claim. But bear in mind that if you do it proves that all muslims are Nazi's as Mohamed taught them Zionism.


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show your childish nature when ever you lose the argument by posting immature GIF's. Maybe you have come up too many weight classes and should go back to the under 14's board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
Click to expand...






 Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA... It's those voices in your head again Phoney!
> 
> You simply do not have the intellect to win an argument with yourself!
> 
> WRMEA The Cost of Israel to U.S. Taxpayers True Lies About U.S. Aid to Israel
> Israel Has Never Repaid A US Loan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred
Click to expand...


Tut... No you haven't Phoney...

Try posting a link supporting your BS and you might actually gain a bit of credibility!


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very impressive just what $billions of US investment can accomplish, I agree; wonder how many of the 47-50 million Americans currently living in poverty that level of investment would have helped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly relevant as the first is from 1997 nearly 20 years ago and the source is known anti semitic
> 
> The second one is nearly as old and again the source is anti semitic.
> 
> Did your imam find these for you and failed to tell you that they were not really valid arguments.
> 
> Now who is it without intellect, and ant win an argument with themselves. Want to go for something more upto date and truthful ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tut... No you haven't Phoney...
> 
> Try posting a link supporting your BS and you might actually gain a bit of credibility!
Click to expand...





 I don't need to in this case as plenty of other posters have done so before me in regards to these sources. Just as you don't post your definition of Zionist and Zionism.


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many more Americans would be in abject poverty if that money was not spent, and then recovered with interest.
> And the achievments of Jewish people have nothing to do with US money, if that was the case then muslims would be world leaders in every field or science, medicine and technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
Click to expand...





 Did you see the video and what it claims ?


 Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.


 Guess you lose again sunny boy


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might find they this is relevant to the subject Phoney...
> 
> Want to provide me with links to one of your zionazi websites that support your argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tut... No you haven't Phoney...
> 
> Try posting a link supporting your BS and you might actually gain a bit of credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to in this case as plenty of other posters have done so before me in regards to these sources. Just as you don't post your definition of Zionist and Zionism.
Click to expand...


Oh you are so 'special' Phoney... Oh and a proven liar then...

Phoney said "Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims"

Now Phoney says "I don't need to in this case..."

So, you didn't post anything backing up your BS did you Phoney!

As you seem to be keen on shouting the Zone 2 Rules... "*You have a point, make it, back it up"*


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
Click to expand...


I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....

And she is an authority on what exactly?

Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...

Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another loser that has to resort to abuse when they see the arguments slipping away from them. I don't use zionazi sites as there are no such things. The term is an oxymoron moron as you cant be a Zionist and a Nazi at the same time they are incompatible.
> 
> But lets just say that they are anti Jew, anti Israel and pro Nazi sites that you or your imam are dredging the internet for hoping to strike lucky. As I said try for something a little more up to date  and less lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tut... No you haven't Phoney...
> 
> Try posting a link supporting your BS and you might actually gain a bit of credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to in this case as plenty of other posters have done so before me in regards to these sources. Just as you don't post your definition of Zionist and Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are so 'special' Phoney... Oh and a proven liar then...
> 
> Phoney said "Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims"
> 
> Now Phoney says "I don't need to in this case..."
> 
> So, you didn't post anything backing up your BS did you Phoney!
> 
> As you seem to be keen on shouting the Zone 2 Rules... "*You have a point, make it, back it up"*
Click to expand...





 Have done and you refuse to see it


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are really saying that you have nothing to back up your bullshit AGAIN...
> 
> It's ok Phoney... We understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims that you need to go back 20 years to prove your claims and then use anti Jew sources that have a track record of being outed for their Nazi Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tut... No you haven't Phoney...
> 
> Try posting a link supporting your BS and you might actually gain a bit of credibility!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to in this case as plenty of other posters have done so before me in regards to these sources. Just as you don't post your definition of Zionist and Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are so 'special' Phoney... Oh and a proven liar then...
> 
> Phoney said "Take another look and you will see that I have backed up my claims"
> 
> Now Phoney says "I don't need to in this case..."
> 
> So, you didn't post anything backing up your BS did you Phoney!
> 
> As you seem to be keen on shouting the Zone 2 Rules... "*You have a point, make it, back it up"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have done and you refuse to see it
Click to expand...


Phoney, where is your link?

And I don't mean to some crappy video!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
Click to expand...





 See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans. 

 You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when the brain has been washed, rinsed and hung out to dry!
> 
> Sounds to me like you think that the Jews actually do America a favor by taking their money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is somewhat true that defense spending creates jobs but that is not the whole picture.

Let's say that the government taxes $1000 out of our economy and that money goes to Boeing, whatever. They pocket $200 and circulate $800 through our economy through salaries.

Without that process we would have $1000 to circulate through our economy.

Defense spending is always a net loss.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
Click to expand...


So you consider a "vox pop" by one woman a valid source for your argument. Admit it, you are off your meds again.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done any personal research into the subject, or do you just believe everything your imam tells you. The Israelis are tied into the deal that loans them money  every year and they pay interest on. They have tried to stop the loans and failed as the US use them as a means of getting round import/export laws imposed by other western nations. If it is show that the US is giving assistance to American firms to the detriment of overseas firms then the nations would impose import taxes on American goods putting the price up and hitting the American economy. So to get round this they loan Israel the money to buy American goods that keep American workers in Jobs and the American economy afloat. So yes Israel is doing America a massive favour by accepting the loans as they are a form of government help and subsidy.
> 
> That is clear thinking of the reality of the situation unlike your brainwashed blind obedience to the islamonazi propaganda and lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is somewhat true that defense spending creates jobs but that is not the whole picture.
> 
> Let's say that the government taxes $1000 out of our economy and that money goes to Boeing, whatever. They pocket $200 and circulate $800 through our economy through salaries.
> 
> Without that process we would have $1000 to circulate through our economy.
> 
> Defense spending is always a net loss.
Click to expand...






 Maths not your strong point is it as if $1000 is loaned at 10% interest the $1000 is still there and the $100 goes into the coffers for other things. At the same time there is no penalties on exports due to unfair subsidies. I sold steel to the US and to get round 50% import taxes and 50% export taxes we bought an American steel mill. This meant we sent Steel at cost to the US and made more money than American Steel companies in the process. Subsidised Steel making that was legal and not seen as subsidisation.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider a "vox pop" by one woman a valid source for your argument. Admit it, you are off your meds again.
Click to expand...






 The cry of the beaten neo Marxist stooge, better stooges than you have tried and failed. You ask for evidence in the form of a link and when it is produced you demand other evidence or attack the messenger.

 Remember zone 2 rules apply ?


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider a "vox pop" by one woman a valid source for your argument. Admit it, you are off your meds again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cry of the beaten neo Marxist stooge, better stooges than you have tried and failed. You ask for evidence in the form of a link and when it is produced you demand other evidence or attack the messenger.
> 
> Remember zone 2 rules apply ?
Click to expand...


And you call that "evidence"?


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
Click to expand...


Want to tell me where it shows that Israel creates jobs for Americans?


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider a "vox pop" by one woman a valid source for your argument. Admit it, you are off your meds again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cry of the beaten neo Marxist stooge, better stooges than you have tried and failed. You ask for evidence in the form of a link and when it is produced you demand other evidence or attack the messenger.
> 
> Remember zone 2 rules apply ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you call that "evidence"?
Click to expand...





Better than your evidence that you have failed repeatedly to produce, along with your fellow stooge who also fails to produce the goods.


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to tell me where it shows that Israel creates jobs for Americans?
Click to expand...





 Read my past post where I did just that ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, phoney, you disappoint me, that should read, ...."ISLAMONAZI propaganda and LIES!!!!" You're either slipping or have taken far too many meds today. Also explains why you think Israel is keeping the American economy afloat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is somewhat true that defense spending creates jobs but that is not the whole picture.
> 
> Let's say that the government taxes $1000 out of our economy and that money goes to Boeing, whatever. They pocket $200 and circulate $800 through our economy through salaries.
> 
> Without that process we would have $1000 to circulate through our economy.
> 
> Defense spending is always a net loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maths not your strong point is it as if $1000 is loaned at 10% interest the $1000 is still there and the $100 goes into the coffers for other things. At the same time there is no penalties on exports due to unfair subsidies. I sold steel to the US and to get round 50% import taxes and 50% export taxes we bought an American steel mill. This meant we sent Steel at cost to the US and made more money than American Steel companies in the process. Subsidised Steel making that was legal and not seen as subsidisation.
Click to expand...


_"Subsidised Steel making that was legal and not seen as subsidisation."_

Another Phoenism.  You can't make these things up.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple by keeping so many American defence workers in employment, that in turn keep so many other American workers in employment. An example of how it works can be seen in what happened to Consett  County Durham when the Steel works shut down in 1980. A total of 5,000 workers were laid off in one small town and the knock on effect caused 30,000 others to lose their jobs. Then many shops closed down and so the ball rolled round and round until Consett became a ghost town with more suicides and cases of depression than anywhere else in the UK. So by closing a small steel works the Government placed 35,000 people out of work and made the majority bankrupt and homeless. The same thing happened all over the Industrial north of the UK when coal mines shut down, and steel works closed rolling mills. My area had a workforce reliant on 3 major industries Iron and Steel, shipbuilding and Chemical. The first to go was the unproductive steel mills that made the steel for the Golden gate and Sydney harbour bridges. Then the shipyards closed down and the demand for steel plate fell overnight and lastly the chemical works started to shut or change ownership. Now from an original workforce in all 3 industries of 250,000 there are less than 10,000 employed in this area.
> 
> So do explain how the Israeli's are not helping the American economy by keeping at least half of all defence workers in employment. And don't forget the other workers that rely on their wages to keep them in employment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is somewhat true that defense spending creates jobs but that is not the whole picture.
> 
> Let's say that the government taxes $1000 out of our economy and that money goes to Boeing, whatever. They pocket $200 and circulate $800 through our economy through salaries.
> 
> Without that process we would have $1000 to circulate through our economy.
> 
> Defense spending is always a net loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maths not your strong point is it as if $1000 is loaned at 10% interest the $1000 is still there and the $100 goes into the coffers for other things. At the same time there is no penalties on exports due to unfair subsidies. I sold steel to the US and to get round 50% import taxes and 50% export taxes we bought an American steel mill. This meant we sent Steel at cost to the US and made more money than American Steel companies in the process. Subsidised Steel making that was legal and not seen as subsidisation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Subsidised Steel making that was legal and not seen as subsidisation."_
> 
> Another Phoenism.  You can't make these things up.
Click to expand...





 No a fact that if you had been in America 15 years ago you would have known about as the US government clamped down on cheap foreign imports that undercut American companies by imposing high import duties on them. Now which would you rather have a Jaguar coupe that did 140MPH and handled like a train on rails or a ford that struggled to hit 100MPH and could not take corners.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you CAN'T find a link that supports your utter BS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to tell me where it shows that Israel creates jobs for Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my past post where I did just that ? ? ? ? ? ?
Click to expand...


So, your post of a video with a Boeing employee proves your BS does it Phoney?


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video and what it claims ?
> 
> 
> Israel creates defence industry jobs for Americans.
> 
> 
> Guess you lose again sunny boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the video of a woman shouting about how great Israel is and how it helps the American economy....
> 
> And she is an authority on what exactly?
> 
> Wait a minute, let me nip out and get a video of my friend to say that Hamas is a peaceful organisation...
> 
> Only one loser here Phoney... YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See you change the rules when you are given what you ask for. The link showed that Israel creates jobs for Americans.
> 
> You lost and you didn't like it so now you are bleating and changing the criteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to tell me where it shows that Israel creates jobs for Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my past post where I did just that ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your post of a video with a Boeing employee proves your BS does it Phoney?
Click to expand...






You asked for a link and I provided it, not my fault that you don't accept the defence workers word as the truth. Is it because she is not a muslim by any chance ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israeli?

*Jeff Halper*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Amira Hass*

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Amira Hass*
> 
> **






 AND ! ! !


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Ilan Pappe*

Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine



Not possible, Palestine is not mentioned in the bible.


----------



## Indofred

*



			Who are the Israelis?
		
Click to expand...

*
*A bunch of squatters.*


----------



## toastman

Indofred said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *A bunch of squatters.*



Lol in you dreams. Israelis live in their own country.


----------



## Indofred

toastman said:


> Lol in you dreams. Israelis live in their own country.



Yes, a lot like a car thief drives his own car.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible, Palestine is not mentioned in the bible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indofred

You can show the Zionist lot as many maps as you like, but they still claim Israel was there - even though it's an obvious lie.
They have to lie in order to make their claim seem valid.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine






How about something sensible and believable, and not conspiracy theories and islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *A bunch of squatters.*






 So what does this make the arab muslims ? apart from a pack of rabid psychopathic mass murdering land thieves who claim they own the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about something sensible and believable, and not conspiracy theories and islamonazi propaganda
Click to expand...

You can post anything you like.

Post something from an Israeli (or any supporter) who you consider to be credible.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> Zionism: It's a Movement Made by People Who Don't Believe in God but God Promised Them Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about something sensible and believable, and not conspiracy theories and islamonazi propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can post anything you like.
> 
> Post something from an Israeli (or any supporter) who you consider to be credible.
Click to expand...





Everything by Roccor for starters, because it is supported by links that cant be faulted


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Eran Efrati*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tuvia Tenenbom*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*David Sheen.*


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*






 Now find another thousand or so to bring it up to the level of that practised by the arab muslims.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now find another thousand or so to bring it up to the level of that practised by the arab muslims.
Click to expand...

Shame you cannot see the fact that some ISRAELIS HAVE AN HONEST AND MORAL Compass. to live by......Shame on you,NOT ALL Jews are TERRORIST ZIONISTS...............Thank God.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now find another thousand or so to bring it up to the level of that practised by the arab muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame you cannot see the fact that some ISRAELIS HAVE AN HONEST AND MORAL Compass. to live by......Shame on you,NOT ALL Jews are TERRORIST ZIONISTS...............Thank God.
Click to expand...






 Most Israelis are like that, it is just a few that are terrorists, unlike muslims who are the exact opposite in that most are terrorists and very few are honest and moral. You forget that the world is watching islamonazi terrorism on a daily basis and is ashamed of their fellow man. Even the ICC has turned against islam


----------



## P F Tinmore

Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?






 Far too many to single out any one of them


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many to single out any one of them
Click to expand...


Name one. The video also shows where the Israel firsters get their racist views and why they hate "Goyim".


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many to single out any one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one. The video also shows where the Israel firsters get their racist views and why they hate "Goyim".
Click to expand...


Hate Goyim ?? Oh Monti, your propaganda knows no bounds


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*



Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
Click to expand...


So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
Click to expand...


Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.

To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.

Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many to single out any one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one. The video also shows where the Israel firsters get their racist views and why they hate "Goyim".
Click to expand...


Funny, coming from someone who supports a people who's ideology originates from the marriage between Nazism and Islamism. 

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
Click to expand...


proof of evictions?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...


poor Fred, can't control his hatred.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...



How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?

The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
Click to expand...


Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe. 
How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
Click to expand...


You're the one with the cognitive dissonance issue. Jews maintained a presence throughout the mellenia and kept coming back and resettling.  Jerusalem, the holiest city in Judaism was a Jewish majority city in the 1800's.

The land was part of Ottoman territory for 700 years and even the Ottomans didn't call it by this mythical Palestine. Arabs were squatters and invaders who had no real say to as to what happens to conquered Ottoman territory. 

What the Arabs wanted to do was disposses and commit genocide on the Jews in their holy land, led by a Nazi Arab Muslim leader. They did not succeed, and never will either.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
Click to expand...


Fred the Nazi soccer fan thinks repeating the same shit over and over, it will somehow become true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
Click to expand...

Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.

He said I could have your house. 'K?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
Click to expand...


Link showing Jews "took" Arab homes?


----------



## Roudy

Have you noticed every time I come on this forum, Fred the Nazi soccer fan who spends all his time lying and trolling on this forum runs (slithers) away and acts like he's off line?  Ha ha ha.

Ya gotta love these Nazi wanna be's.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
Click to expand...


You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Have you noticed every time I come on this forum, Fred the Nazi soccer fan who spends all his time lying and trolling on this forum runs (slithers) away and acts like he's off line?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Ya gotta love these Nazi wanna be's.



He's tired of you making a fool out of him and refuting all his lies.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
Click to expand...

Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
Click to expand...


No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
Click to expand...

They are and they have the right to do that.


----------



## Roudy

And, Israelis have the right to put down the miserable Palestinian animals when they try to kill them.  Is there a problem?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone have an Israeli that is admired enough to be posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far too many to single out any one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one. The video also shows where the Israel firsters get their racist views and why they hate "Goyim".
Click to expand...





 As I said there are than many but try Golda for starters.

 What racist views would they be fred the squealer as you have not proven even one yet, and being a Goyim why would I hate my friends and family.  I only hate the muslims that mass murder indiscriminately and the ones that defend such actions


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
Click to expand...




 Nope because that is a RACIST LIE that you spread endlessly. The Jews came from all over the world with very few coming from Europe, they evicted only the terrorists and the insurgents and took only the land given to them by INTERNATIONAL LAW.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
Click to expand...




 So when did they build these houses and who sold them the land. Then why did they attack the Jews in 1948 that aused them to be evicted from Israel ?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *David Sheen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
Click to expand...





 PROOF OF THESE EVICTIONS prior to the war started by the Palestinians in 1947 ?

 As you have been told they went to Palestine because they were invited by Palestine's sovereign owners the LoN.
 It was the arab muslims that went illegally to evict the Jews so they could establish another islamonazi state.

The arab muslims flooded into Palestine on the promise of money and work, with the chance of stealing Jewish farms once they were productive. That was proven from the words of the arab muslims that stated this was and still is their aim.


----------



## Phoenall

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fred the Nazi soccer fan thinks repeating the same shit over and over, it will somehow become true.
Click to expand...





 He knows nothing at all about the beautiful game, I bet he cant even explain the offside rule ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Tinmore. Palestinian are the ones who incite hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't believe that going to Palestine from Europe, evicting the people living there and taking their land is not inciting hatred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
Click to expand...





 Only if you have valid land deeds and the armed might to back it up, otherwise stay away or see 2000 of your fellow islamonazi's killed


----------



## Phoenall

Roudy said:


> Have you noticed every time I come on this forum, Fred the Nazi soccer fan who spends all his time lying and trolling on this forum runs (slithers) away and acts like he's off line?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Ya gotta love these Nazi wanna be's.






 Doesn't he realise that the red flag under his screen name tells the board he is still online ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not how it happened liar. They went to Palestine and were attacked by 5 Arab nations. Before that, like it or notthey were attacked by Palestinias. That is just fact. The Arabs were trying to evict the Jews, but the Jews fought back.
> 
> To say the Jews went to Palestine to evict the Arabs is pure Palestinian propaganda.
> 
> Inciting hatred is what Palestinians do. They teach their kids to hate, that Jihad is the right path in life and that dying for Palestine is a glorious way to go. They teach their kid to stab Israelis. That is just fact Monti, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible that even when the facts are before you, you deny them.  The Jews from Europe went to evict the Christians and  Muslims and take the land to establish their own Jewish state.  How can you possibly deny that?  For whatever possible reason did they go to Palestine?  Were they tourists that overstayed?
> 
> The Arabs were simply trying to prevent these European Jews from succeeding in dispossessing them.  You certainly have a cognitive dissonance issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
Click to expand...






 No to self defence against terrorism, as you trying to take what is not yours under any law is countered by self defence


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
Click to expand...





 Under what law, as they lost the right to live there when they joined in the violence and terrorism


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they go there?? What a stupid question ! Because they were invited by the British to create a homeland for themselves and escape anti Semitism in Europe.
> How can you keep posting the same lie over and over and over ???? You're so full of shit, it boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
Click to expand...

Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toast! I was talking to your neighbor.
> 
> He said I could have your house. 'K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
Click to expand...

Here is an overview.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have my home, as long as you can break through the defence I have posted in and around the house,. and then manage to hold onto the house as I retaliate. Deal ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
Click to expand...

I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.


----------



## Linkiloo

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.


 That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?


----------



## Linkiloo

Who are Israelis? They are people with Israeli citizenship, much the same as Americans are persons with American citizenship etc etc. My daughter for example has never been to the US but is an American citizen as her dad is.


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
Click to expand...




 Or he is unable to find the answers that support his claims


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you would resort to terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
Click to expand...

Or you are scared to look at the answer.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are scared to look at the answer.
Click to expand...





 NO are you too scared to explain in detail instead of posting a BIASED VIDEO ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are scared to look at the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO are you too scared to explain in detail instead of posting a BIASED VIDEO ?
Click to expand...

Biased to what. She criticized Palestine's so called leadership and what they are doing to overcome that.

There are too many actions to count to reclaim their land but there are different categories:

Protests
Intimidation
Diplomatic
Public relations
BDS


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are scared to look at the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO are you too scared to explain in detail instead of posting a BIASED VIDEO ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biased to what. She criticized Palestine's so called leadership and what they are doing to overcome that.
> 
> There are too many actions to count to reclaim their land but there are different categories:
> 
> Protests
> Intimidation
> Diplomatic
> Public relations
> BDS
Click to expand...





 They should move to their national home then and reclaim their land, because they have no legal right to land in Israel


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a Palestinian. Are you trying to imply that the Palestinians are trying to get their houses back when they attack Israel ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are and they have the right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you give some soecific examples ih how they are trying to 'get their houses back'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is an overview.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask you a question and you respond with a one hour video ? I guess you're too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are scared to look at the answer.
Click to expand...

You didn't give me one


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Dr. Einat Wilf*

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **







 How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
Click to expand...


You're expecting too much from a dimwit.


----------



## Mindful

Something new discovered every day.

Ancient Wine Press Mysteriously Appears in Jerusalem United with Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Jeff Halper*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli police*

**
*Maybe they should go back to delivering pizzas.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Checkpoint watch*


----------



## Mindful

The Reason Why Israel Can t Return to Its 1967 Borders That Will Shut Up Obama JewTube.tv


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
Click to expand...

Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> The Reason Why Israel Can t Return to Its 1967 Borders That Will Shut Up Obama JewTube.tv


Moron says as Moron Is


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Reason Why Israel Can t Return to Its 1967 Borders That Will Shut Up Obama JewTube.tv
> 
> 
> 
> Moron says as Moron Is
Click to expand...


Gibberish.


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
Click to expand...


Keep grunting and pointing.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep grunting and pointing.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a Crappy Zionist Terrorist Murderer,go take a run and jump


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Reason Why Israel Can t Return to Its 1967 Borders That Will Shut Up Obama JewTube.tv
> 
> 
> 
> Moron says as Moron Is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gibberish.
Click to expand...

Stop talking out of your TNUC..........and your ASSHOLE


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep grunting and pointing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a Crappy Zionist Terrorist Murderer,go take a run and jump
Click to expand...



No. I won't. You diim witted troll.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
Click to expand...





 How would you know anything being so far behind the rest of civilisation


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep grunting and pointing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a Crappy Zionist Terrorist Murderer,go take a run and jump
Click to expand...






 GIBBER    GIBBER


----------



## P F Tinmore

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
Click to expand...

All of this fuss over a pro Israel video.

These guys are a hoot.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're expecting too much from a dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you and phoney.......Tinnie is the main man,you two are mere excuses of a Man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of this fuss over a pro Israel video.
> 
> These guys are a hoot.
Click to expand...






Hey it was one of your team Palestine members that made the biggest fuss, closely followed by you.


----------



## Mindful

The Menorah Project.

Menorah Islands Project Revealed with Groundbreaking Vision for Middle East Peace Jewish Business News


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
Click to expand...


Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
Click to expand...







And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
Click to expand...


What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
Click to expand...





See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
Click to expand...


What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".
Click to expand...






 WHY when it could be infected knowing the islamorons/neomarxist wannabee cyber terrorists infesting the likes of this board


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY when it could be infected knowing the islamorons/neomarxist wannabee cyber terrorists infesting the likes of this board
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Dr. Einat Wilf*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
Click to expand...

Not immature..Just Factual......you BORE


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY when it could be infected knowing the islamorons/neomarxist wannabee cyber terrorists infesting the likes of this board
Click to expand...

ROFL! Now he adds paranoia to his other delusions. Take your meds Phoney, you'll feel a lot better...


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Phoney's too scared to look and listen to something that might disagree with his world view....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not immature..Just Factual......you BORE
Click to expand...





I was right the first time IMMATURE and it seems that you are the dying breed of boss, what we call rottwieller managers. None left in the UK these days as they have all been sacked before costing companies their profits


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY when it could be infected knowing the islamorons/neomarxist wannabee cyber terrorists infesting the likes of this board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL! Now he adds paranoia to his other delusions. Take your meds Phoney, you'll feel a lot better...
Click to expand...






You do know that it is illegal to pretend to be a doctor, and telling someone to take their meds is something only a doctor, nurse or carer can do. No paranoia at all just playing it safe because of the tricks team Palestine are capable of pulling


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you would be wrong again which is why you attack the messenger and not the message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What message? The one that you are too lazy to even watch a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See again you resort to immature name calling to attack the poster because you don't have a valid intelligent answer to the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? "How about a synopsis of the video instead of just posting nothing" requires an intelligent answer? OK, *"WATCH THE VIDEO*".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY when it could be infected knowing the islamorons/neomarxist wannabee cyber terrorists infesting the likes of this board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAWN
Click to expand...



I don't think so. Or you wouldn't come here.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?







 Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
Click to expand...

Of course not.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...




 Then why post this video


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this video
Click to expand...

I thought it was interesting so I posted it FYI.

I started this thread for people to post Israelis they admire. It seems that there are none.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was interesting so I posted it FYI.
> 
> I started this thread for people to post Israelis they admire. It seems that there are none.
Click to expand...





 LIAR you started this thread so you could make RACIST ATTACKS ON THE JEWS


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was interesting so I posted it FYI.
> 
> I started this thread for people to post Israelis they admire. It seems that there are none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR you started this thread so you could make RACIST ATTACKS ON THE JEWS
Click to expand...

Not true. I have made several pro Israel posts.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was interesting so I posted it FYI.
> 
> I started this thread for people to post Israelis they admire. It seems that there are none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR you started this thread so you could make RACIST ATTACKS ON THE JEWS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. I have made several pro Israel posts.
Click to expand...






 Must have been on your fantasy board as none have been seen on here


----------



## fanger

Tomorrow an israeli cruise ship docks here, I have spoken to a group of Taxi drivers who all agreed to charge fair level two (out of town) and make a donation to Palestinian charity's


----------



## ForeverYoung436

fanger said:


> Tomorrow an israeli cruise ship docks here, I have spoken to a group of Taxi drivers who all agreed to charge fair level two (out of town) and make a donation to Palestinian charity's



I've actually donated to Syrian charities.


----------



## fanger

Well thank you, a lot of Israeli Jews will be making a 50% donation to Palestine  Tomorrow too


----------



## RoccoR

**** OFF TOPIC *** *
fanger, et al,

I sincerely hope that the taxi-drivers do not jeopardize their hack-license for pulling such a stunt.



fanger said:


> Well thank you, a lot of Israeli Jews will be making a 50% donation to Palestine  Tomorrow too


*(COMMENT)*

In most places, predatory and unscrupulous practices on unsuspecting tourists, will cost a suspension of the drivers privileges and a fine towards the company. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see all Zionists as terrorists ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post this video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was interesting so I posted it FYI.
> 
> I started this thread for people to post Israelis they admire. It seems that there are none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR you started this thread so you could make RACIST ATTACKS ON THE JEWS
Click to expand...


I've actually never seen Tinmore saying anything anti - Jewish. Trust me, I've been debating with him for a while now, he has nothing against Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Linkiloo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
Click to expand...

Military conquest was not illegal back then.

It was illegal in the 20th century.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Tomorrow an israeli cruise ship docks here, I have spoken to a group of Taxi drivers who all agreed to charge fair level two (out of town) and make a donation to Palestinian charity's






Israel informed and the


fanger said:


> Well thank you, a lot of Israeli Jews will be making a 50% donation to Palestine  Tomorrow too






 Nope they are pre booking from non muslim firms.     Israel's version of BDS that is not illegal and works very well.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
Click to expand...





 Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
Click to expand...


You mean like when Iraq conquered Kuwait by force?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
Click to expand...


Tinmore, is that how you justify not living in Scandinavia, but in America?  By setting an artificial cut-off date?  Don't get me wrong, I think it's OK that you and I are living here, especially since my parents were run out of Poland.  But I'm not the one self-righteously and hypocritically going after Israelis 24/7.


----------



## montelatici

So, because the Europeans colonized, committed genocide and ethnic cleansing in the Americas starting about 5 centuries ago, Americans of European background are self-righteous if they criticize Israel for attempting to do same thing?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
Click to expand...

There is a whole list of international laws that were not around in 1492 or 1776.

Perhaps you should read up.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Iraq conquered Kuwait by force?
Click to expand...




 No when the muslims took Yugoslavia apart and claimed part of it, or when the muslims took India apart and claimed part of it. Then there are all the Horn of Africa nations that muslims took apart and claimed for islam.

 Where are the UN troops evicting the muslim terrorists who have no legal rights to the lands they have stolen by armed force since the inception of the UN.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> So, because the Europeans colonized, committed genocide and ethnic cleansing in the Americas starting about 5 centuries ago, Americans of European background are self-righteous if they criticize Israel for attempting to do same thing?







 By jove you have got it, you are no better than the Jews, in fact you are much worse as you did commit real genocide and ethnic cleasing.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a whole list of international laws that were not around in 1492 or 1776.
> 
> Perhaps you should read up.
Click to expand...





 No different to the international laws that were not around in 1917, 1923, 1929, 1947, 1949 and 1967  that you try and impose on the Jews retrospectively.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a whole list of international laws that were not around in 1492 or 1776.
> 
> Perhaps you should read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different to the international laws that were not around in 1917, 1923, 1929, 1947, 1949 and 1967  that you try and impose on the Jews retrospectively.
Click to expand...

Like which ones?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Iraq conquered Kuwait by force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No when the muslims took Yugoslavia apart and claimed part of it, or when the muslims took India apart and claimed part of it. Then there are all the Horn of Africa nations that muslims took apart and claimed for islam.
> 
> Where are the UN troops evicting the muslim terrorists who have no legal rights to the lands they have stolen by armed force since the inception of the UN.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> 
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a whole list of international laws that were not around in 1492 or 1776.
> 
> Perhaps you should read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different to the international laws that were not around in 1917, 1923, 1929, 1947, 1949 and 1967  that you try and impose on the Jews retrospectively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like which ones?
Click to expand...






Guess ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the same definition for Americans, Australians right?
> 
> 
> 
> Military conquest was not illegal back then.
> 
> It was illegal in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law that made it illegal and I will show that the UN, ICC and ICJ have ignored when ther muslims have conquered with military foece in the last 75 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Iraq conquered Kuwait by force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No when the muslims took Yugoslavia apart and claimed part of it, or when the muslims took India apart and claimed part of it. Then there are all the Horn of Africa nations that muslims took apart and claimed for islam.
> 
> Where are the UN troops evicting the muslim terrorists who have no legal rights to the lands they have stolen by armed force since the inception of the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 So you don't believe that all these land grabs took place ?


----------



## Mindful

*Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differen*

It's appalling to see how Israel is treated by a totally different standard than other countrie in the international system. Of course, Israel deserves scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment -- nothing more, nothing less.

First, Israel is the only UN member state whose very right to exist is under constant challenge.

Notwithstanding the fact that Israel embodies an age-old connection with the Jewish people as repeatedly cited in the most widely read book in the world, the Bible, that it was created based on the 1947 recommendation of the UN, and that it has been a member of the world body since 1949, there's a relentless chorus of nations, institutions, and individuals denying Israel's very political legitimacy. 

No one would dare question the right to exist of many other countries whose basis for legitimacy is infinitely more questionable than Israel's, including those that were created by brute force, occupation, or distant mapmakers. Just look around at how many nations fit those categories, including, by the way, quite a few Arab countries. Why, then, is it open hunting season only on Israel? Could it possibly have anything to do with the fact that it's the only Jewish-majority country in the world?

Second, Israel is the only UN member state that's been targeted for annihilation by another UN member state.


Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differently David Harris


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> *Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differen*
> 
> It's appalling to see how Israel is treated by a totally different standard than other countrie in the international system. Of course, Israel deserves scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment -- nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> First, Israel is the only UN member state whose very right to exist is under constant challenge.
> 
> Notwithstanding the fact that Israel embodies an age-old connection with the Jewish people as repeatedly cited in the most widely read book in the world, the Bible, that it was created based on the 1947 recommendation of the UN, and that it has been a member of the world body since 1949, there's a relentless chorus of nations, institutions, and individuals denying Israel's very political legitimacy.
> 
> No one would dare question the right to exist of many other countries whose basis for legitimacy is infinitely more questionable than Israel's, including those that were created by brute force, occupation, or distant mapmakers. Just look around at how many nations fit those categories, including, by the way, quite a few Arab countries. Why, then, is it open hunting season only on Israel? Could it possibly have anything to do with the fact that it's the only Jewish-majority country in the world?
> 
> Second, Israel is the only UN member state that's been targeted for annihilation by another UN member state.
> 
> 
> Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differently David Harris



Sounds very familiar. We've heard this crap before.

"*South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out

"WHILE the violation of human rights is the norm rather than the exception in most of Africa's 42 black-ruled states, the spotlight remains on South Africa. The images of racism, white supremacy, Nazism, etc. are a most effective part of a campaign to play on white guilt and to condition hatred for South Africa. While it is true that there are many things wrong in South Africa, the facts are sensationalized and distorted. A cheap political campaign to get black and also well-meaning (though not as well-informed) white liberal votes, is being run by using the white ``racist regime'' in Pretoria as a unifying issue......Contrary to popular belief, the whites did not take the country from the blacks. When the Dutch settled in the Cape in 1652, they found a barren, largely unpopulated land. Together with French and German settlers, they built a dynamic society."

South Africa Shouldn t be Singled Out - CSMonitor.com*


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differen*
> 
> It's appalling to see how Israel is treated by a totally different standard than other countrie in the international system. Of course, Israel deserves scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment -- nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> First, Israel is the only UN member state whose very right to exist is under constant challenge.
> 
> Notwithstanding the fact that Israel embodies an age-old connection with the Jewish people as repeatedly cited in the most widely read book in the world, the Bible, that it was created based on the 1947 recommendation of the UN, and that it has been a member of the world body since 1949, there's a relentless chorus of nations, institutions, and individuals denying Israel's very political legitimacy.
> 
> No one would dare question the right to exist of many other countries whose basis for legitimacy is infinitely more questionable than Israel's, including those that were created by brute force, occupation, or distant mapmakers. Just look around at how many nations fit those categories, including, by the way, quite a few Arab countries. Why, then, is it open hunting season only on Israel? Could it possibly have anything to do with the fact that it's the only Jewish-majority country in the world?
> 
> Second, Israel is the only UN member state that's been targeted for annihilation by another UN member state.
> 
> 
> Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differently David Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very familiar. We've heard this crap before.
> 
> "*South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out
> 
> "WHILE the violation of human rights is the norm rather than the exception in most of Africa's 42 black-ruled states, the spotlight remains on South Africa. The images of racism, white supremacy, Nazism, etc. are a most effective part of a campaign to play on white guilt and to condition hatred for South Africa. While it is true that there are many things wrong in South Africa, the facts are sensationalized and distorted. A cheap political campaign to get black and also well-meaning (though not as well-informed) white liberal votes, is being run by using the white ``racist regime'' in Pretoria as a unifying issue......Contrary to popular belief, the whites did not take the country from the blacks. When the Dutch settled in the Cape in 1652, they found a barren, largely unpopulated land. Together with French and German settlers, they built a dynamic society."
> 
> South Africa Shouldn t be Singled Out - CSMonitor.com*
Click to expand...



Wasting your time again,


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differen*
> 
> It's appalling to see how Israel is treated by a totally different standard than other countrie in the international system. Of course, Israel deserves scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment -- nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> First, Israel is the only UN member state whose very right to exist is under constant challenge.
> 
> Notwithstanding the fact that Israel embodies an age-old connection with the Jewish people as repeatedly cited in the most widely read book in the world, the Bible, that it was created based on the 1947 recommendation of the UN, and that it has been a member of the world body since 1949, there's a relentless chorus of nations, institutions, and individuals denying Israel's very political legitimacy.
> 
> No one would dare question the right to exist of many other countries whose basis for legitimacy is infinitely more questionable than Israel's, including those that were created by brute force, occupation, or distant mapmakers. Just look around at how many nations fit those categories, including, by the way, quite a few Arab countries. Why, then, is it open hunting season only on Israel? Could it possibly have anything to do with the fact that it's the only Jewish-majority country in the world?
> 
> Second, Israel is the only UN member state that's been targeted for annihilation by another UN member state.
> 
> 
> Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differently David Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very familiar. We've heard this crap before.
> 
> "*South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out
> 
> "WHILE the violation of human rights is the norm rather than the exception in most of Africa's 42 black-ruled states, the spotlight remains on South Africa. The images of racism, white supremacy, Nazism, etc. are a most effective part of a campaign to play on white guilt and to condition hatred for South Africa. While it is true that there are many things wrong in South Africa, the facts are sensationalized and distorted. A cheap political campaign to get black and also well-meaning (though not as well-informed) white liberal votes, is being run by using the white ``racist regime'' in Pretoria as a unifying issue......Contrary to popular belief, the whites did not take the country from the blacks. When the Dutch settled in the Cape in 1652, they found a barren, largely unpopulated land. Together with French and German settlers, they built a dynamic society."
> 
> South Africa Shouldn t be Singled Out - CSMonitor.com*
Click to expand...






 OFF TOPIC DEFLECTION NUMBER 4


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differen*
> 
> It's appalling to see how Israel is treated by a totally different standard than other countrie in the international system. Of course, Israel deserves scrutiny, as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment -- nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> First, Israel is the only UN member state whose very right to exist is under constant challenge.
> 
> Notwithstanding the fact that Israel embodies an age-old connection with the Jewish people as repeatedly cited in the most widely read book in the world, the Bible, that it was created based on the 1947 recommendation of the UN, and that it has been a member of the world body since 1949, there's a relentless chorus of nations, institutions, and individuals denying Israel's very political legitimacy.
> 
> No one would dare question the right to exist of many other countries whose basis for legitimacy is infinitely more questionable than Israel's, including those that were created by brute force, occupation, or distant mapmakers. Just look around at how many nations fit those categories, including, by the way, quite a few Arab countries. Why, then, is it open hunting season only on Israel? Could it possibly have anything to do with the fact that it's the only Jewish-majority country in the world?
> 
> Second, Israel is the only UN member state that's been targeted for annihilation by another UN member state.
> 
> 
> Ten Ways Israel Is Treated Differently David Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very familiar. We've heard this crap before.
> 
> "*South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out
> 
> "WHILE the violation of human rights is the norm rather than the exception in most of Africa's 42 black-ruled states, the spotlight remains on South Africa. The images of racism, white supremacy, Nazism, etc. are a most effective part of a campaign to play on white guilt and to condition hatred for South Africa. While it is true that there are many things wrong in South Africa, the facts are sensationalized and distorted. A cheap political campaign to get black and also well-meaning (though not as well-informed) white liberal votes, is being run by using the white ``racist regime'' in Pretoria as a unifying issue......Contrary to popular belief, the whites did not take the country from the blacks. When the Dutch settled in the Cape in 1652, they found a barren, largely unpopulated land. Together with French and German settlers, they built a dynamic society."
> 
> South Africa Shouldn t be Singled Out - CSMonitor.com*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wasting your time again,
Click to expand...





He is just proving he posts off topic deflections all the time


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
Click to expand...


The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
Click to expand...

Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.

Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
Click to expand...






 LIAR as your own links show that many of the migrants came from arab muslim and other muslim nations prior to WW2


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
Click to expand...






 No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
Click to expand...

History is my view. What is yours?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
Click to expand...


Who are you trying to convince, with your constant crap?


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR as your own links show that many of the migrants came from arab muslim and other muslim nations prior to WW2
Click to expand...




 

Of 414,456 migrants 376,415 between 1920-1946 were Jews.

http://www.bjpa.org/Publications/downloadFile.cfm?FileID=17185


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is my view. What is yours?
Click to expand...






 Truth, reality and honesty without any NAZI JEW HATRED clouding the issue.

 Your truth is islamonazi produced, your reality is whatever you can use against the Jews and Israel and you spout NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR as your own links show that many of the migrants came from arab muslim and other muslim nations prior to WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 42681
> 
> Of 414,456 migrants 376,415 between 1920-1946 were Jews.
> 
> http://www.bjpa.org/Publications/downloadFile.cfm?FileID=17185
Click to expand...






 The mandate for Palestine clearly states that the Jews were to be allowed to migrate to Palestine so all the others where illegal immigrants. This means all the arab muslims are illegal immigrants. Now how about your other link that shows 60% of all illegal immigrants are arab muslims.
 By the way it was only when the biased UN took over that Jews were no longer allowed to migrate to palestine


----------



## montelatici

How can Palestinian Christians and Muslims be immigrants.  They were 95% of the inhabitants of Palestine when the Mandate was signed.  Cuckoo.

This is the first report of the Mandatory which detailed the characteristics of the population the Mandatory was to help develop from a provisional independent state to a full-fledged independent state.

*AN INTERIM REPORT ON THE CIVIL ADMINISTRATION OF PALESTINE, during the period 1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921 *​
"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages.* Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

*The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000.* Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews

. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> How can Palestinian Christians and Muslims be immigrants.  They were 95% of the inhabitants of Palestine when the Mandate was signed.  Cuckoo.
> 
> This is the first report of the Mandatory which detailed the characteristics of the population the Mandatory was to help develop from a provisional independent state to a full-fledged independent state.
> 
> *AN INTERIM REPORT ON THE CIVIL ADMINISTRATION OF PALESTINE, during the period 1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921 *​
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages.* Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> *The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000.* Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews
> 
> . - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921







 And you have been told and had links provided that show this is wrong and is just islamonazi propaganda. Andf still you peddle your NAZI JEW HATRED


----------



## montelatici

Your links were to propaganda sites.  The Report of the Mandatory contains the official data and it is not propaganda, islamic or otherwise.


----------



## montelatici

By the way your constant accusation of "Nazi Jew hatred" of anyone that disagrees with you is getting old and is libelous.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Your links were to propaganda sites.  The Report of the Mandatory contains the official data and it is not propaganda, islamic or otherwise.






 So you are saying that your own links to the UN archives are propaganda are you, because those are the only links I have used in the last two weeks.

 If the report is written by biased pro Palestinians then they are islamonazi propaganda, the UN is just the depository not the source


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> By the way your constant accusation of "Nazi Jew hatred" of anyone that disagrees with you is getting old and is libelous.


Not to mention sophomoric.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your constant accusation of "Nazi Jew hatred" of anyone that disagrees with you is getting old and is libelous.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention sophomoric.
Click to expand...






 Look at how much you save on sleeping tablets


----------



## Mindful

Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.


----------



## Penelope

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is my view. What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, reality and honesty without any NAZI JEW HATRED clouding the issue.
> 
> Your truth is islamonazi produced, your reality is whatever you can use against the Jews and Israel and you spout NAZI JEW HATRED
Click to expand...


Your Nazi jew hatred crap is getting old, you had best look at the communist Karl Marx and go from there, the Jews started communism and its coming to the US, some say its already here, so the only "holocaust" in WWII was the US and Britain dropping fire bombs on Germany. Wake up for once.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.



no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.


----------



## Mindful

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.
Click to expand...


Thin, vapid, lacking in substance.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original colonists were strictly Europeans.  None were indigenous to the area except a handful. As the record shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is my view. What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, reality and honesty without any NAZI JEW HATRED clouding the issue.
> 
> Your truth is islamonazi produced, your reality is whatever you can use against the Jews and Israel and you spout NAZI JEW HATRED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Nazi jew hatred crap is getting old, you had best look at the communist Karl Marx and go from there, the Jews started communism and its coming to the US, some say its already here, so the only "holocaust" in WWII was the US and Britain dropping fire bombs on Germany. Wake up for once.
Click to expand...







 TRAITOROUS LYING BITCH


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.
Click to expand...






 Shows how stupid you are if you do, they are amongst some of the worst products in the world for chemicals and genetic modification


----------



## Penelope

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how stupid you are if you do, they are amongst some of the worst products in the world for chemicals and genetic modification
Click to expand...


Well I'm an American, what can I say. I can careless about Israel except for their problems with human rights.


----------



## Penelope

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the thirty seven people who signed Israel's declaration of Independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.
> 
> Israel is a foreign government imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun. And they call it a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is my view. What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, reality and honesty without any NAZI JEW HATRED clouding the issue.
> 
> Your truth is islamonazi produced, your reality is whatever you can use against the Jews and Israel and you spout NAZI JEW HATRED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Nazi jew hatred crap is getting old, you had best look at the communist Karl Marx and go from there, the Jews started communism and its coming to the US, some say its already here, so the only "holocaust" in WWII was the US and Britain dropping fire bombs on Germany. Wake up for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAITOROUS LYING BITCH
Click to expand...


Try reading about WWII. The Germans were the one's  who got terrow bombed.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how stupid you are if you do, they are amongst some of the worst products in the world for chemicals and genetic modification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm an American, what can I say. I can careless about Israel except for their problems with human rights.
Click to expand...






 You gave up being an American when you started supporting the terrorists that kill innocent Americans


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is just your view, and with £2 20 will get a cup of coffee
> 
> 
> 
> History is my view. What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, reality and honesty without any NAZI JEW HATRED clouding the issue.
> 
> Your truth is islamonazi produced, your reality is whatever you can use against the Jews and Israel and you spout NAZI JEW HATRED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Nazi jew hatred crap is getting old, you had best look at the communist Karl Marx and go from there, the Jews started communism and its coming to the US, some say its already here, so the only "holocaust" in WWII was the US and Britain dropping fire bombs on Germany. Wake up for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAITOROUS LYING BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading about WWII. The Germans were the one's  who got terrow bombed.
Click to expand...






 Look up Hitlers terror rockets and Coventry. You will see that the UK was terror bombed first


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mudsr Zahran for speaking the truth. We know it is not easy as far as this subject is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no different than say what Judea declaring war on Germany in 1933. Who is he heck cares.  I buy American made products if I can , Israel is rogue country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how stupid you are if you do, they are amongst some of the worst products in the world for chemicals and genetic modification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm an American, what can I say. I can careless about Israel except for their problems with human rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave up being an American when you started supporting the terrorists that kill innocent Americans
Click to expand...


Penelope demonstrates time after time how she/he couldn't care less about Israel.


----------



## Mindful

*Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*

*Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*

Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.

The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.

From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.

Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.

Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel



Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.


----------



## Mindful

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
Click to expand...


What's a credible source?


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
Click to expand...







 Hamas is the source, the Times is just the carrier of the information


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is the source, the Times is just the carrier of the information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about Penelope and the rest of the clones, is how stultifyingly predictable they are.
> 
> Their script I know off by heart. One always knows what's coming next. Guaranteed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is the source, the Times is just the carrier of the information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about Penelope and the rest of the clones, is how stultifyingly predictable they are.
> 
> Their script I know off by heart. One always knows what's coming next. Guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey no problem, now how did they get material for new tunnels. Apparently Israel is setting up a reason, once again , to enter and search Gaza and or bomb it. One thing Israel is , is predicable.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a credible source?
Click to expand...


Israel makes the news. Like Iran or Hamas would advertise this, and if Iran helped then, then Israel security is as rotten as it was in 2001 at the airports and we know its not.


----------



## Mindful

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a credible source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel makes the news. Like Iran or Hamas would advertise this, and if Iran helped then, then Israel security is as rotten as it was in 2001 at the airports and we know its not.
Click to expand...


Don't dwell on it too much.

You might get obsessed.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hamas unveils ‘new tunnel’ it says reaches into Israel*
> 
> *Terror group says fortified, 3.5 km tunnel built in preparation for next round of violence.*
> 
> Hamas has built a new fortified tunnel that reaches into Israeli territory, according to members of the terror group who spoke to an Iranian TV channel Sunday.
> 
> The attack tunnel is said to be 3.5 kilometers long and will be used in the “next round” of violence with Israel, masked Hamas operatives told Al-Alam, Iran’s Arabic-language channel.
> 
> From the footage aired on the news network, it was not clear if the tunnel was in fact new or if the segment inside the tunnel was filmed before the 50-day conflict last summer and repackaged.
> 
> Israel destroyed at least two dozen tunnels used by Hamas and other Gaza-based terror groups during the operation. Some were used to devastating effect to ambush and kill IDF soldiers in the course of the war.
> 
> Hamas unveils new tunnel it says reaches into Israel The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a credible source? The Times of Israel is not worth cracking open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is the source, the Times is just the carrier of the information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about Penelope and the rest of the clones, is how stultifyingly predictable they are.
> 
> Their script I know off by heart. One always knows what's coming next. Guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey no problem, now how did they get material for new tunnels. Apparently Israel is setting up a reason, once again , to enter and search Gaza and or bomb it. One thing Israel is , is predicable.
Click to expand...






 You know that aid that the world is sending into gaza to help rebuild, well guess who gets the first pick of it all. You got it in one hamas. and they take all the concrete to use for building tunnels. Haven't you read the reports of the hundreds of tons of building supplies that have gone missing once they are unloaded


----------



## Mindful

How could this happen? In an apartheid state!

IDF honors female Muslim soldier - Israel News Ynetnews


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lia Tarachansky*

******


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Lia Tarachansky*
> 
> ******









 Is that all you have islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...
Click to expand...

Not when the arab-moslem beggars and squatters are kept on a short leash.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

*2,000-year-old ritual bath unearthed at Jerusalem kindergarten construction site.*
*Mikveh featuring Aramaic inscriptions and drawings discovered during routine Antiquities Authority inspection*


2 000-year-old ritual bath unearthed at Jerusalem kindergarten construction site The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...
Click to expand...






What is your proof of this false claim then, yes the muslims would still be trying to steal Jewish land


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


>


Another contradiction in terms......Poor OLD NIT AND YAHOO


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another contradiction in terms......Poor OLD NIT AND YAHOO
Click to expand...


Yes? Did you say something?


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another contradiction in terms......Poor OLD NIT AND YAHOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes? Did you say something?
Click to expand...

Not to a NIT HEAD LIKE YOU...NO WAY


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another contradiction in terms......Poor OLD NIT AND YAHOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes? Did you say something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to a NIT HEAD LIKE YOU...NO WAY
Click to expand...


Oh I see. You're talking to yourself again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...
Click to expand...

One of the unfortunate attributes that defines Islamist history: siege, occupation, land theft... until met with greater force.

If you were honest enough, bright enough to understand your Islamo-history, you could give us some examples of the wars of siege, occupation, land theft, etc., that accompanied the jihadis spilling out of the peninsula after the death of muhammud (swish).

But no, you're not honest enough, bright enough to do that. Shall I do it for you?


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there would still be siege, occupation, land theft...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the unfortunate attributes that defines Islamist history: siege, occupation, land theft... until met with greater force.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid so. We're in an age of appeasement, and "understanding" them.

No one learns from the past.


----------



## Mindful

Watching them in concert at the Royal Albert Hall, London.


The *West-Eastern Divan Orchestra* is a youth orchestra based in Seville, Spain, consisting of musicians from countries in the Middle East, of Egyptian, Iranian, Israeli, Jordanian, Lebanese, Palestinian, Syrian and Spanish background.

It was founded in 1999 by the conductor Daniel Barenboim and academic Edward Said, and named after an anthology of poems by Goethe.


----------



## Mindful

The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.

The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.

Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.

7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike


----------



## Mindful

According to a report by the Al Quds newspaper, Hamas is claiming to have arrested an Israeli spy off the shore of the Gaza Strip – citing the “Mossad agent in question” to be a dolphin outfitted with cameras. Further claims included that the mammal was equipped with an underwater remote-controlled device capable of shooting small arrows.This is hardly the first timezoological conspiracy theories have arisen against Israel’s intelligence agency.

 Other charges include the 2007 Iranian arrests of squirrels supposedly carrying spy gear along their border; the 2010 shark attacks in Egypt, for which Egyptian  authorities blamed the Mossad for plotting to harm local tourism; and the 2011 incident in which Saudi Arabian security services accused Jerusalem of sending a vulture to gather information for spying purposes, among others.

Squirrels sharks and vultures. lol

Israeli punsters react to Hamas arrest of ‘spy’ dolphin


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.
> 
> Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.
> 
> 7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike


*Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel.*​
*Palestine in Israeli School Books: Nurit Peled-Elhanan *


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.
> 
> Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.
> 
> 7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel.*​
> *Palestine in Israeli School Books: Nurit Peled-Elhanan *
Click to expand...






 just more of your unsubstantiated islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.
> 
> Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.
> 
> 7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel.*​
> *Palestine in Israeli School Books: Nurit Peled-Elhanan *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just more of your unsubstantiated islamonazi propaganda
Click to expand...



Just point and grunt at him


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.
> 
> Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.
> 
> 7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel.*​
> *Palestine in Israeli School Books: Nurit Peled-Elhanan *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just more of your unsubstantiated islamonazi propaganda
Click to expand...

An Israeli Jew is islamonazi?

You are too much.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “parallels” between the Palestinian plight and that of African-Americans have been made for decades, and this has always been spurious. Sadly, the exercise continues and seems to be growing as anti-Israel sentiment including global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) inexplicably gain credibility.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority (formerly the Palestinian Liberation Organization – PLO) receives about $1 billion annually. This money comes primarily from American and European tax payers. The money is supposed to go to relieve the suffering of the Palestinian people which, as Dr. King said in 1968, “are part of that third world of hunger, of disease, of illiteracy.” Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel. From curriculum to suicide bomber camps, Palestinian children are taught to hate Israel and the West — on our dime.
> 
> Black Americans received no international aid during centuries of slavery and Jim Crow segregation. Neither did we receive domestic aid.  The very term “forty acres and a mule” (what the US  government promised former Black slaves, but didn’t deliver) became code for, “what we never got.” Money to help fund our quest for freedom came almost exclusively from private donors including Black businesses and families, White abolitionists, churches, synagogues and other Jewish organizations and individuals.
> 
> 7 reasons why the Palestinian crisis & the Black struggle for freedom are absolutely nothing alike
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, much of that aid goes to political and racial propaganda and programming, as Palestinian children are fed a constant diet of anti-Semitism and hatred for Israel.*​
> *Palestine in Israeli School Books: Nurit Peled-Elhanan *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just more of your unsubstantiated islamonazi propaganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Israeli Jew is islamonazi?
> 
> You are too much.
Click to expand...






 Did I say that, or did I say that you posted YOUR islamonazi propaganda again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?

*Ilan Pappe*

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **







 They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.


 The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
Click to expand...

What war? The Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other to be concerned with another war aimed at israel and another humiliating loss. 

The slaughter taking place across the islamist middle east is a continuation of the internecine hatreds that have divided the sunni and shia islamists since just after the death of Mo' (swish).

What's truly laughable is the whining, hand-wringing, obsessing, wailing, etc , by you islamos'. Your every waking moment is spent in OCD-like obsession with Jooooooos. You live to hate. You're unable to get through the day without agonizing over your self-hate. However, that won't cure your debilitating disease of islamism.

What is the number now - a quarter million dead in Syria and Iraq? Islamo's drowning, burning, beheading, 'splodin, killin' other islamo's (allahhu Akbar), yet not a peep or a whimper from you and those like you.

Have a very, Jewy day.

Oh yeah, the latest innovation to come out of Islamism is apparently islamos killing islamos by trampling them with horses. Burning, drowning, beheading, etc., wasn't entertaining enough.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
Click to expand...






So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.

 The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What war? The Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other to be concerned with another war aimed at israel and another humiliating loss.
> 
> The slaughter taking place across the islamist middle east is a continuation of the internecine hatreds that have divided the sunni and shia islamists since just after the death of Mo' (swish).
> 
> What's truly laughable is the whining, hand-wringing, obsessing, wailing, etc , by you islamos'. Your every waking moment is spent in OCD-like obsession with Jooooooos. You live to hate. You're unable to get through the day without agonizing over your self-hate. However, that won't cure your debilitating disease of islamism.
> 
> What is the number now - a quarter million dead in Syria and Iraq? Islamo's drowning, burning, beheading, 'splodin, killin' other islamo's (allahhu Akbar), yet not a peep or a whimper from you and those like you.
> 
> Have a very, Jewy day.
> 
> Oh yeah, the latest innovation to come out of Islamism is apparently islamos killing islamos by trampling them with horses. Burning, drowning, beheading, etc., wasn't entertaining enough.
Click to expand...

Also Mathmatics,First Univesities,Water Technology + Civilization and so much more....see you around Poison Hen/Loser


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What war? The Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other to be concerned with another war aimed at israel and another humiliating loss.
> 
> The slaughter taking place across the islamist middle east is a continuation of the internecine hatreds that have divided the sunni and shia islamists since just after the death of Mo' (swish).
> 
> What's truly laughable is the whining, hand-wringing, obsessing, wailing, etc , by you islamos'. Your every waking moment is spent in OCD-like obsession with Jooooooos. You live to hate. You're unable to get through the day without agonizing over your self-hate. However, that won't cure your debilitating disease of islamism.
> 
> What is the number now - a quarter million dead in Syria and Iraq? Islamo's drowning, burning, beheading, 'splodin, killin' other islamo's (allahhu Akbar), yet not a peep or a whimper from you and those like you.
> 
> Have a very, Jewy day.
> 
> Oh yeah, the latest innovation to come out of Islamism is apparently islamos killing islamos by trampling them with horses. Burning, drowning, beheading, etc., wasn't entertaining enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Mathmatics,First Univesities,Water Technology + Civilization and so much more....see you around Poison Hen/Loser
Click to expand...







 Wrong they were all stolen from other cultures post 7C

 Mathematics     was Assyrian from before BCE
 Universities       were Greek   from before BCE
 water technology was around before BCE and the Romans perfected it
 Civilisation evolved before BCE and islam came along and tried to destroy it


----------



## Hollie

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What war? The Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other to be concerned with another war aimed at israel and another humiliating loss.
> 
> The slaughter taking place across the islamist middle east is a continuation of the internecine hatreds that have divided the sunni and shia islamists since just after the death of Mo' (swish).
> 
> What's truly laughable is the whining, hand-wringing, obsessing, wailing, etc , by you islamos'. Your every waking moment is spent in OCD-like obsession with Jooooooos. You live to hate. You're unable to get through the day without agonizing over your self-hate. However, that won't cure your debilitating disease of islamism.
> 
> What is the number now - a quarter million dead in Syria and Iraq? Islamo's drowning, burning, beheading, 'splodin, killin' other islamo's (allahhu Akbar), yet not a peep or a whimper from you and those like you.
> 
> Have a very, Jewy day.
> 
> Oh yeah, the latest innovation to come out of Islamism is apparently islamos killing islamos by trampling them with horses. Burning, drowning, beheading, etc., wasn't entertaining enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Mathmatics,First Univesities,Water Technology + Civilization and so much more....see you around Poison Hen/Loser
Click to expand...



I'm afraid that my best characterization of your usual ability at posting is: inept.

Algebra was invented by the ancient Babylonians. And I struggle to identify any great islamo-inventions.” 

Moslems were great collectors of preexisting knowledge, but they were pretty awful at innovation. There is almost nothing original that we can attribute to them. Moslem'dom was an empire of stamp collectors.

You will a bit better educated to know several cultures had “universities” long before Islamism was invented. The Greeks called them “academies.” Ancient India had universities like Nalanda and Takshashila. Islamos learned about universities from them.

My favorite example of the ineptitude of islamo's as innovators is exampled by the discussion of optics as a science. It poses yet another inexplicable challenge to the claims of “Islamic innovation.” It is undeniable that Moslems collected and preserved much of the science and theology innovated by the Greeks. That enabled them to collect _some_ understanding of physics and light that constitute “classical optics.” Yet they failed to make pragmatic use of any of that knowledge. They understood from the Greeks the mathematics of light, lenses, prisms, mirrors, reflection and refraction… but never managed to invent a single telescope, microscope, or pair of spectacles. All of these were later European inventions, making use of the knowledge passed to them by Islamic scholars who do not appear to have known what to do with it.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Message:*

*Just deleted 5 posts as irrelevant to the topic. Do not address where Israelis originated from or who can claim to be one. I SENSE -- the thread is getting stale and wandering in the desert for about 2 pages. *

*Might have to ceremoniously close it if future contributions don't further the 20+ pages of good discussion about the OP.. *

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
Click to expand...

Of course not. you have that back assward.

The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
Click to expand...





 So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.

 Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
Click to expand...

You have to go back to 1844? That does not look like a systemic problem.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to go back to 1844? That does not look like a systemic problem.
Click to expand...





 I could go back to 635 C.E. and show that it was a religious command from then to " KILL THE JEWS " and that it has been practised from then on making it systemic. That and the fact it was part and parcel of every islamic charter to KILL THE JEWS and DESTROY ISRAEL also makes it systemic.  Maybe if the muslims had stayed in Saudi then the world would not be fighting religious extremists as they are.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What war? The Arabs are too busy slaughtering each other to be concerned with another war aimed at israel and another humiliating loss.
> 
> The slaughter taking place across the islamist middle east is a continuation of the internecine hatreds that have divided the sunni and shia islamists since just after the death of Mo' (swish).
> 
> What's truly laughable is the whining, hand-wringing, obsessing, wailing, etc , by you islamos'. Your every waking moment is spent in OCD-like obsession with Jooooooos. You live to hate. You're unable to get through the day without agonizing over your self-hate. However, that won't cure your debilitating disease of islamism.
> 
> What is the number now - a quarter million dead in Syria and Iraq? Islamo's drowning, burning, beheading, 'splodin, killin' other islamo's (allahhu Akbar), yet not a peep or a whimper from you and those like you.
> 
> Have a very, Jewy day.
> 
> Oh yeah, the latest innovation to come out of Islamism is apparently islamos killing islamos by trampling them with horses. Burning, drowning, beheading, etc., wasn't entertaining enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Mathmatics,First Univesities,Water Technology + Civilization and so much more....see you around Poison Hen/Loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that my best characterization of your usual ability at posting is: inept.
> 
> Algebra was invented by the ancient Babylonians. And I struggle to identify any great islamo-inventions.”
> 
> Moslems were great collectors of preexisting knowledge, but they were pretty awful at innovation. There is almost nothing original that we can attribute to them. Moslem'dom was an empire of stamp collectors.
> 
> You will a bit better educated to know several cultures had “universities” long before Islamism was invented. The Greeks called them “academies.” Ancient India had universities like Nalanda and Takshashila. Islamos learned about universities from them.
> 
> My favorite example of the ineptitude of islamo's as innovators is exampled by the discussion of optics as a science. It poses yet another inexplicable challenge to the claims of “Islamic innovation.” It is undeniable that Moslems collected and preserved much of the science and theology innovated by the Greeks. That enabled them to collect _some_ understanding of physics and light that constitute “classical optics.” Yet they failed to make pragmatic use of any of that knowledge. They understood from the Greeks the mathematics of light, lenses, prisms, mirrors, reflection and refraction… but never managed to invent a single telescope, microscope, or pair of spectacles. All of these were later European inventions, making use of the knowledge passed to them by Islamic scholars who do not appear to have known what to do with it.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## montelatici

_al-jabr is an Arabic word.  _


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> *Ilan Pappe*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
Click to expand...

Your complaints are all a piss in a bucket,COMPARED TO THE ZIONIST BARBARISM MEATED OUT TO THE PALESTINIANS,something you forgot to mention


----------



## Billo_Really

Phoenall said:


> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.


Zionists started the riots in '29 by going down to the Western Wall and claiming it "theirs".

Why don't you mention the Arab families that saved 435 Jewish lives that night?


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost get over it, they have lost every time get over it. They are losing again get over it.
> 
> 
> The Israelis are the sovereign rulers of Jewish Palestine and as such will endure till the end of time
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your complaints are all a piss in a bucket,COMPARED TO THE ZIONIST BARBARISM MEATED OUT TO THE PALESTINIANS,something you forgot to mention
Click to expand...






 Cant see any of your so called Zionist barbarism, but I can see plenty of islamionazi barbarism every day. Now we are hitting them hard and killing them off one by one


----------



## Phoenall

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists started the riots in '29 by going down to the Western Wall and claiming it "theirs".
> 
> Why don't you mention the Arab families that saved 435 Jewish lives that night?
Click to expand...






 WRONG AGAIN try looking at the facts and not the islamonazi propaganda



1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 The *Hebron massacre* refers to the killing of sixty-seven or sixty-nine Jews (including 46 yeshiva students and teachers) on 24 August 1929 in Hebron, then part of Mandatory Palestine, *by Arabs incited to violence by ru*mors that Jews were planning to seize control of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.

At around 4:00 pm, stones were thrown through the windows of Jewish homes. The Hebron Yeshiva was hit and as a student tried to escape the building, he was set upon by the mob who stabbed him to death. The sexton, the only other person in the building at the time, survived by hiding in a well. Some hours later Cafferata attempted to get the local mukhtars to assume responsibility for law and order, but they told him *that the Mufti had told them to take action or be fined* due to the 'Jewish slaughter of Arabs' in Jerusalem.



 So you see that it was the Grand Mufti behind the massacre all along and that he started the BLOOD LIBEL


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you wait until the war is over before you claim victory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that the Palestinians are at war with Israel, making them the aggressors and not freedom fighters.
> 
> The war is over as far as the Palestinians are concerned as they have lost repeatedly and only their puppet the UN stops them from being destroyed utterly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not. you have that back assward.
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked in their homes by people from Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in 635C.E. the Palestinian forefathers were attacked in their homes by Europeans, and that is why the tribe of Jews were wiped out in Medina ?.    How about in 1844 when the Palestinians attacked the unarmed Jews in theirhomes killing many, or in 1921 when the Palestinians attacked unarmed Jews in their homes. Even in 1929 when the grand mufti commanded the Palestinians to mass murder the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem.
> 
> Maybe if the "Palestinians" had stayed in Egypt, Syria and Saudi they would not have needed to force a response from the European Jews who defended themselves from attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your complaints are all a piss in a bucket,COMPARED TO THE ZIONIST BARBARISM MEATED OUT TO THE PALESTINIANS,something you forgot to mention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see any of your so called Zionist barbarism, but I can see plenty of islamionazi barbarism every day. Now we are hitting them hard and killing them off one by one
Click to expand...

Whatever Pheo...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis

*Shir Hever*

********


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis
> 
> *Shir Hever*
> 
> ********



You watch too much of this Palestinian propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?


----------



## Hollie

Who are the Israel's?

Girls of the Israeli Defense Forces (37 Photos)


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tzvia Thier*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.









 Better that you and your fellow catholic Nazis that spread death and destruction


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.



However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel. 

You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
Click to expand...

Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.

Just more fuel for BDS.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
Click to expand...

Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute. 

Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
Click to expand...

Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?
Click to expand...

I never used the term. 

I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never used the term.
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
Click to expand...

You are prematurely claiming victory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> 
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never used the term.
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are prematurely claiming victory.
Click to expand...

You're making excuses for Arab-Moslem incompetence  and ineptitude. 

You obviously missed it but not a one of the Arab-Moslem states in the Islamist Middle East is going to wage war with israel on behalf of the Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza'istan or Fatah'istan. The "Pal'istanians" are useful idiots as a vehicle for propaganda purposes by the more excitable of the turbaned crowd but there's not a single muhammedan nation that doesn't keep them at the long end of a stick understanding that Pal'istanians are a political and financial liability.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

For the purposes of our discussion here, the terms "victory" and "defeat" of subjective political terms.  They have no true universally accepted definition.  When used in a goals, objectives or strategy document, they have to be defined specific to that topic, and not in generalities.   Example:  Part i, Page #3 --- National Strategy for Victory in Iraq 2005. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
> 
> 
> 
> You are prematurely claiming victory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

However, in layman's terms, if the objective to the conflict is recognition, then to achieve "recognition" is to have a decisive political victory. 

If, on the other hand, the objective is survival and/or retention of independence, then the encirclement of the Egyptian Third Army would be considered by the layman to be an example of a decisive military victory.

Sometimes the scope and nature of an undefined victory is not immediately understood or appreciated.  The attack by Arab Forces of 1948 was much more of a victory the Israelis, than first realized.  It set the conditions for Israel to be recognized as independent, and actually adjusted the Israeli borders as a result of Israeli forces securing overrun Arab Territory in the wake of the retreating Arab Forces attempting to escape destruction.  

All the forces volunteering for the Palestinians (ALA - HWA) were destroyed or otherwise rendered combat ineffective.  While the true agenda of the Jordanians and Egyptians were made known, and achieved significant progress towards those goals.   No single or combined element of Arab powers has been able to reacquire territory lost to Israel any hasty retreat of Arab Forces since the 1948 .

It should be noticed that, at no time subsequent to the illegal intervention by Arab Forces in 1948, has Israel lost a major confrontation with any single or combined element of the Arab League.  That, in layman's terms is a decisive military victory that borders on a political victory, given the establishment of Peace Treaties between Israel and the two most successful Arab States.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For the purposes of our discussion here, the terms "victory" and "defeat" of subjective political terms.  They have no true universally accepted definition.  When used in a goals, objectives or strategy document, they have to be defined specific to that topic, and not in generalities.   Example:  Part i, Page #3 --- National Strategy for Victory in Iraq 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
> 
> 
> 
> You are prematurely claiming victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> However, in layman's terms, if the objective to the conflict is recognition, then to achieve "recognition" is to have a decisive political victory.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the objective is survival and/or retention of independence, then the encirclement of the Egyptian Third Army would be considered by the layman to be an example of a decisive military victory.
> 
> Sometimes the scope and nature of an undefined victory is not immediately understood or appreciated.  The attack by Arab Forces of 1948 was much more of a victory the Israelis, than first realized.  It set the conditions for Israel to be recognized as independent, and actually adjusted the Israeli borders as a result of Israeli forces securing overrun Arab Territory in the wake of the retreating Arab Forces attempting to escape destruction.
> 
> All the forces volunteering for the Palestinians (ALA - HWA) were destroyed or otherwise rendered combat ineffective.  While the true agenda of the Jordanians and Egyptians were made known, and achieved significant progress towards those goals.   No single or combined element of Arab powers has been able to reacquire territory lost to Israel any hasty retreat of Arab Forces since the 1948 .
> 
> It should be noticed that, at no time subsequent to the illegal intervention by Arab Forces in 1948, has Israel lost a major confrontation with any single or combined element of the Arab League.  That, in layman's terms is a decisive military victory that borders on a political victory, given the establishment of Peace Treaties between Israel and the two most successful Arab States.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.








 Islamonazi propaganda, LIES and talking points that have no basis in truth.

 Who is it again that throws children of the roofs of high buildings in gaza ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For the purposes of our discussion here, the terms "victory" and "defeat" of subjective political terms.  They have no true universally accepted definition.  When used in a goals, objectives or strategy document, they have to be defined specific to that topic, and not in generalities.   Example:  Part i, Page #3 --- National Strategy for Victory in Iraq 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
> 
> 
> 
> You are prematurely claiming victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> However, in layman's terms, if the objective to the conflict is recognition, then to achieve "recognition" is to have a decisive political victory.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the objective is survival and/or retention of independence, then the encirclement of the Egyptian Third Army would be considered by the layman to be an example of a decisive military victory.
> 
> Sometimes the scope and nature of an undefined victory is not immediately understood or appreciated.  The attack by Arab Forces of 1948 was much more of a victory the Israelis, than first realized.  It set the conditions for Israel to be recognized as independent, and actually adjusted the Israeli borders as a result of Israeli forces securing overrun Arab Territory in the wake of the retreating Arab Forces attempting to escape destruction.
> 
> All the forces volunteering for the Palestinians (ALA - HWA) were destroyed or otherwise rendered combat ineffective.  While the true agenda of the Jordanians and Egyptians were made known, and achieved significant progress towards those goals.   No single or combined element of Arab powers has been able to reacquire territory lost to Israel any hasty retreat of Arab Forces since the 1948 .
> 
> It should be noticed that, at no time subsequent to the illegal intervention by Arab Forces in 1948, has Israel lost a major confrontation with any single or combined element of the Arab League.  That, in layman's terms is a decisive military victory that borders on a political victory, given the establishment of Peace Treaties between Israel and the two most successful Arab States.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
Click to expand...







 Whoever has the power to do so, usually the victors or the negotiators of the surrender terms.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
Click to expand...





 Only your opinion and that is about as worthless as a ashtray on a motorbike


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?
Click to expand...







 All the time being the cowards they are. This is why the fight from behind womens skirts, use children as human shields and hide in deep holes when the nasty IDF girls come knocking


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was your muhammedan heroes who suffered humiliated defeats with the various wars they launched toward Israel.
> 
> You're perpetual losers. How's that workin' out for ya'?
> 
> 
> 
> Does not change the fact that Israel is a shit state full of assholes.
> 
> Just more fuel for BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. That teenage bravado is so cute.
> 
> Tell us again how many wars were launched by Islamists intending to push Israelis into the sea? Tell us again how many times Arabs suffered humiliating defeats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really, when did the Palestinians surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never used the term.
> 
> I noted the continuing, serial, humiliating defeats inflicted on the Arab-Moslem armies and the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are prematurely claiming victory.
Click to expand...





No as the UN has had to step in and call a halt to the many wars the Palestinians have started to stop them from being massacred. That is a sign of the Palestinians losing the many wars they have started, and so it means that the Jews won them.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I think you have the question wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?


*(COMMENT)
*
To be relevant, the question should be:

•  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of 

•  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and 
•  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.

√   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.

√  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.

In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .  
 The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."

In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


The terrorists were the Jews as the British reported.

*"Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'*

In the weeks leading up to the partition of Palestine in 1948, when Britain gave up its UN mandate, Jewish terrorist groups were mounting increasing attacks........British officials warned the colonial secretary, George Hall: "The Jewish public … endorsed the attitude of its leaders that terrorism is a natural consequence of the general policy of His Majesty's Government", including turning away ships carrying "illegal" Jewish immigrants.....After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun, British officials reported later in 1946: "Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".

British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists were the Jews as the British reported.
> 
> *"Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'*
> 
> In the weeks leading up to the partition of Palestine in 1948, when Britain gave up its UN mandate, Jewish terrorist groups were mounting increasing attacks........British officials warned the colonial secretary, George Hall: "The Jewish public … endorsed the attitude of its leaders that terrorism is a natural consequence of the general policy of His Majesty's Government", including turning away ships carrying "illegal" Jewish immigrants.....After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun, British officials reported later in 1946: "Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".
> 
> British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948
Click to expand...


The Arab colonial project was proceeding at that time.

The Arabs in Palestine | Jewish Virtual Library


*A Population Boom *
As Hussein foresaw, the regeneration of Palestine, and the growth of its population, came only after Jews returned in massive numbers. The Jewish population increased by 470,000 between World War I and World War II while the non-Jewish population rose by 588,000. In fact, the permanent Arab population increased 120 percent between 1922 and 1947. 

This rapid growth was a result of several factors. One was immigration from neighboring states — constituting 37 percent of the total immigration to pre-state Israel — by Arabs who wanted to take advantage of the higher standard of living the Jews had made possible. The Arab population also grew because of the improved living conditions created by the Jews as they drained malarial swamps and brought improved sanitation and health care to the region. Thus, for example, the Muslim infant mortality rate fell from 201 per thousand in 1925 to 94 per thousand in 1945 and life expectancy rose from 37 years in 1926 to 49 in 1943. 

The Arab population increased the most in cities with large Jewish populations that had created new economic opportunities. From 19221947, the non-Jewish population increased 290 percent in Haifa, 131 percent in Jerusalem and 158 percent in Jaffa. The growth in Arab towns was more modest: 42 percent in Nablus, 78 percent in Jenin and 37 percent in Bethlehem.


----------



## montelatici

Jewish Virtual Library, it must be true.   You are such a tool.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, this is not new information.



montelatici said:


> The terrorists were the Jews as the British reported.
> 
> *"Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'*
> 
> In the weeks leading up to the partition of Palestine in 1948, when Britain gave up its UN mandate, Jewish terrorist groups were mounting increasing attacks........British officials warned the colonial secretary, George Hall: "The Jewish public … endorsed the attitude of its leaders that terrorism is a natural consequence of the general policy of His Majesty's Government", including turning away ships carrying "illegal" Jewish immigrants.....After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun, British officials reported later in 1946: "Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".
> 
> British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948


*(REFERENCE)*

*Jewish illegal immigration: summaries of information about the illegal movement to Palestine of Jews from...*​

The Security Service: Subject (SF series) Files. Jewish illegal immigration: summaries of information about the illegal movement to Palestine of Jews from post-war Europe (file heavily weeded in the 1950's).

Held by: The National Archives - Security Service 
Date: 1946 - 1947 
Reference: KV 3/56 

(KV 3/40-56)

*Palestine*

(KV 3/41 and KV 3/56)

KV 3/41 deals with security problems in the British administered mandate of Palestine after the Second World War caused by illegal Jewish immigration, Jewish terrorism and Arab activities from 1946 to 1948. It is one of very few Security Service files on Palestine in this period to survive. The file includes two surveys of the activities of Zionist extremists in the UK, in 1946 and 1948, and contains notes for the Director General's meeting with Prime Minister Atlee in August 1946 on threatened Jewish terrorism (including warnings of attacks against the detention centres in Cyprus and intelligence that five cells were to be set up in London by Irgun and Stern working along IRA lines). The file does not cover the 1946 Irgun bomb attack on the British Embassy in Rome. There are also scripts for a number of lectures on the subject, a note on the security situation in the Middle East prepared for the Chief of Imperial General Staff (Montgomery) in March 1947, and a note on the work of the Middle East section of the Security Service (which controlled SIME).

Reconstituted file KV 3/56 (which was heavily weeded in the 1950s) deals with the general question of Jewish immigration from Europe into the British controlled mandate of Palestine, and now consists mainly of summaries of developments in 1946 and 1947, including some well-known cases and personalities, British operations, immigration quotas, reports on emigration from various Western European countries, and a list of businesses known to be or suspected of being involved in illegal immigration activity. There is also a copy of the Illegal Immigration Review no 2 (16 June to 15 July 1947), a summary of developments in that month.​*(COMMENT)*

Periodically, these reports are over dramatized and exploited by the pro-Arab Palestinians.  And these particular Jewish groups --- being focused upon, had long since demobilized after Independence.  

Having said that, there are very few terrorist organizations affiliated with Middle East radicalized Islamic Jihadist that have more recent and active history of terrorist actions than that of the Arab Palestinians.

Yes, the Jewish had their asymmetric terrorist --- just as many other cultures.  But most cultures evolve and advance in positive direction.  Radical Islamic activities do not have a constant positive evolution.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers *the administration of the territory of Palestine,*​

What was the Mandate's job? Administration.

What was it to administer? The territory of Palestine.

Thank you.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists were the Jews as the British reported.
> 
> *"Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'*
> 
> In the weeks leading up to the partition of Palestine in 1948, when Britain gave up its UN mandate, Jewish terrorist groups were mounting increasing attacks........British officials warned the colonial secretary, George Hall: "The Jewish public … endorsed the attitude of its leaders that terrorism is a natural consequence of the general policy of His Majesty's Government", including turning away ships carrying "illegal" Jewish immigrants.....After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun, British officials reported later in 1946: "Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".
> 
> British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948
Click to expand...







 OFF TOPIC IRRELEVANCE AGAIN.    want to try a new tune


 Or read your cut and paste again without manipulating it. The British knew that the terrorists were the arab muslims as your other overused link showed, and the Jews were fighting against the mass murder of Jews by British troops breaching the terms on the Mandate.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Jewish Virtual Library, it must be true.   You are such a tool.








 Strange how it is when you use it and it supports your POV (but only after being manipulated  )


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers *the administration of the territory of Palestine,*​
> 
> What was the Mandate's job? Administration.
> 
> What was it to administer? The territory of Palestine.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...






WRONG   that was the mandatory's job not the mandates.   Remember two separate entities

Correct the territory of the MANDATE OF PALESTINE   as explained thousands of times in the past.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
Click to expand...

Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.

Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.

The right to self determination without external interference.
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance.  The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.


> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes --- The Mandatory (Great Britain) was to administer.  I've seen you place emphasis on this phrase before, as if to you --- it has some special meaning or place some limitation on the Mandatory with full powers of legislation and of administration, for governance --- which was only limited by the terms of this mandate; as overseen by the Permanent Mandate Commission.

In the "A" Mandates for Palestine and Transjordan -- the nation was initially given provisional recognition as independent, under which the provisional status would be considered for permanency after receiving  the advice and assistance of a Mandatory until such time as it is able to stand alone.  However, as late as 1923, a third attempt was made to establish an institution through which the Arab Palestinians were offered opportunities to be brought into cooperation with the government under the proposal for “the establishment of an Arab Agency in Palestine.   This establishment would have been analogous to the "Jewish Agency” as a balance in influence.  And the Arabs of Palestine declined to accept the tutelage as offered.

The Mandatory further laid down the framework for peace, order in order to establish a good government of the territory; another aspect which the Arabs of Palestine declined to accept the tutelage as offered.

The mission of the Mandatory consisted of, but not limited to, mainly in developing their capacity to govern themselves, and in establishing their economic systems and position inhabitants for eventual independence as a nation.  This to was rejected because it was to similar to that relationship with the Jewish Immigrants.  The Arabs of Palestine never accepted that under Article 16 of the Treaty, the intent, title and right to apply the policy defined by the "Balfour Declaration" was held in the hands of the Allied Powers.

Just as it is observed today, in the early days after the Great War, the Mandatory (as the Government) had to adhere to the threat posed to regional security pertaining to the traffic in arms and ammunition, --- and the  transit and navigation, aerial navigation used in the trafficking of such weapons and ammunition.  This is directly analogous to the Illicit flows of small arms and light weapons which undermine security and the rule of law of today. They are often a factors behind the forced displacement of civilians, massive human rights violations, drug trafficking and terrorist activity of grave concern to the United Nations Office for Disarmament Affairs (UNODA).

The Mandatory was to organise such local militia as may be necessary for the defence of the territory and employ it for defence --- as well as to address the maintenance of law and order. Subsequently, this militia is to be under the local authorities, subject to the control of the Mandatory.   No military training may be given to the inhabitants of an offensive nature.   Internal police and the local defence of the territory ment the requirements to meet the Article 43 criteria of the 1907 Hague Regulation pertaining directly to the public order and safety clause.  By rejecting participation in the local governance and establishment of an "Arab Agency --- declined to assist in the steps calculated to promote the development of the activities in the law and order of the territory and to safeguard the interests of the population; and the development of self-governing institutions safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.

The Palestine Mandate is of a very special character ---  the Mandatory was made responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home,

A nationality law is to be enacted containing provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.

And what I've recounted here is merely a portion of what was included in the 1922 understanding of the "administration of the territory of Palestine."​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers *the administration of the territory of Palestine,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the Mandate's job? Administration.
> 
> What was it to administer? The territory of Palestine.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

What is interesting is that the Arab Palestinians consistently quibble over such phrases ---  and drine on about the Arab Rights issues --- when infact, there was virtually no Arab Palestinian contribution made to the their community in the last ≈ 90 years.

The Arab Palestinian avoided every opportunity a voice in decision-making, either directly or through legitimate intermediate institutions that represent their interests. Such broad participation is built on freedom of association and speech, as well as capacities to participate constructively.  On the contrary, the Arab Palestinians acted as a destructive influence which has ultimately had a significant negative impact on their ability to advance along a normal human development scale.  The Arab Palestinian intentionally clouded the broad and long-term perspective on good governance and human development, along with a sense of what is needed for such development.

The Arab Palestinians consistently complained about Decision-makers in government, yet fled from any participatory opportunity to change the shape of their heritage, molding it to improve the collective future of the Arab Palestinians.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

]P F Tinmore,  et al,

Did your posting (response) get lost?  All I see is what I wrote!

v/r
R



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
Click to expand...

Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.

Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.

The right to self determination without external interference.
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance.  The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.


> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


[/QUOTE]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rocco, this is what I posted. It came out clear on my computer.
-------------------------------------
Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.

Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.

The right to self determination without external interference.
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance. The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,   et al,

You are attempting to apply contemporary logic to a post-Conflict partitioning of the sovereignty lost in war.  It simply did not workout that way.



P F Tinmore said:


> Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.


*(COMMENT)*

In the context of international law of western origin, acquisition of territories means either:

•  The assertion of a new sovereignty where there was none hitherto,
•  A sovereignty modified by a change in the holder of the territory..​Article 16 of the Treaty is an example of a change in the holder of territory; wherein the Title and Rights were transferred to the Allied Powers.  

The legitimacy of a Government is based on its ability to stand on its own and defend its interest.  Failing to maintain "effective control" of the territory was the first step in changing sovereignty.

Articles 34  and 35 of the Berlin Act introduces the doctrine of the “spheres of influence.” Any European country claiming possession of African coastline had to inform the other nations of its intentions. Otherwise, the claim would not be recognized. The *"sphere of influence"* also granted the claimant possession of the hinterlands. Article 35 of the Berlin Act addressed the occupation of Africa by introducing the doctrine of *"effective occupation."* This doctrine _{1885 (as revised in 1919) - some 40 years before the San Remo Convention in which the Allied Powers agreed on the Mandate for Palestine]_ required the occupying nation to prove that it had the ability to protect existing interests.   While popular support of the people was still important, it was NOT a prerequisite for the establishment of change in sovereignty.  On 10 September 1919, the Allied Powers agreed to amend the Berlin Act:

Whereas the General Act of the African Conference, signed at Berlin on February 26, 1885, was primarily intended to demonstrate
the agreement of the Powers with regard to the general principles which should guide their commercial and civilising action in the
little known or inadequately organised regions of a continent where slavery and the slave trade still flourished ; and

Whereas by the Brussels Declaration of July 2, 1890, it was found necessary to modify for a provisional period of fifteen years
the system of free imports established for twenty years by Article 4 of the said Act, and since that date no agreement has been entered into, notwithstanding the provisions of the said Act and Declaration ; and

Whereas the territories in question are now under the control of recognised authorities, are provided with administrative institutions
suitable to the local conditions, and the evolution of the native populations continues to make progress ;

Wishing to ensure by arrangements suitable to modern requirements the application of the general principles of civilisation established by the Acts of Berlin and Brussels,​
Yes, it is important that advanced civilizations protect and extend guidance, did not yet consider the inhabitants as the source of any authority, legitimacy or power.  In that time period the general thoughts on the matter were that:

All the powers exercising sovereign rights or influence in the aforesaid territories bind themselves to watch over the preservation of the native tribes, and to care for the improvement of the conditions of their moral and material well-being and to help in suppressing slavery, and especially the Slave Trade. They shall, without distinction of creed or nation, protect and favor all religious, scientific, or charitable institutions and undertakings created and organized for the above ends, or which aim at instructing the natives and bringing home to them the blessings of civilization. ​
This was both the language and the intent of the 1885 Berlin Act (Amended 1919) used in the League of Nations Covenant.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination without external interference.
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.


*(COMMENT)*

First, the idea that the citizenship clause makes any difference pertaining to the territorial control and sovereignty of the territories under Mandate, is simply wrong.  It was merely a vehicle used to extend citizenship criteria over the territory until such time as the provisional recognition could stand alone.  The successor government was the government extended by the Mandatory over the territory, and not some authority derived from the inhabitants. 



P F Tinmore said:


> This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance. The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.


*(COMMENT)*

The "people" were a concern, but not in the fashion in which you imply.  First, the League of nations was the authority for the Mandate.  As such, the League of Nations, when specifically addressing the inhabitants, did so in the Mandate for Palestine.  The Mandate for Palestine, specifically directed that the civil and religious rights were to be protected.  The League of Nations also directed immigration priorities for the Jewish Immigrants in the furtherance of establishing a Jewish National Home.

There was no clause, treaty, declaration or agreement that specifically promised sovereignty to a specific inhabitant in the territorial region.  Without the effective control of territory, the right of territorial integrity means nothing.  When the territory is zero (none), then the right of zero integrity means nothing.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> You are attempting to apply contemporary logic to a post-Conflict partitioning of the sovereignty lost in war.  It simply did not workout that way.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the context of international law of western origin, acquisition of territories means either:
> 
> •  The assertion of a new sovereignty where there was none hitherto,
> •  A sovereignty modified by a change in the holder of the territory..​Article 16 of the Treaty is an example of a change in the holder of territory; wherein the Title and Rights were transferred to the Allied Powers.
> 
> The legitimacy of a Government is based on its ability to stand on its own and defend its interest.  Failing to maintain "effective control" of the territory was the first step in changing sovereignty.
> 
> Articles 34  and 35 of the Berlin Act introduces the doctrine of the “spheres of influence.” Any European country claiming possession of African coastline had to inform the other nations of its intentions. Otherwise, the claim would not be recognized. The *"sphere of influence"* also granted the claimant possession of the hinterlands. Article 35 of the Berlin Act addressed the occupation of Africa by introducing the doctrine of *"effective occupation."* This doctrine _{1885 (as revised in 1919) - some 40 years before the San Remo Convention in which the Allied Powers agreed on the Mandate for Palestine]_ required the occupying nation to prove that it had the ability to protect existing interests.   While popular support of the people was still important, it was NOT a prerequisite for the establishment of change in sovereignty.  On 10 September 1919, the Allied Powers agreed to amend the Berlin Act:
> 
> Whereas the General Act of the African Conference, signed at Berlin on February 26, 1885, was primarily intended to demonstrate
> the agreement of the Powers with regard to the general principles which should guide their commercial and civilising action in the
> little known or inadequately organised regions of a continent where slavery and the slave trade still flourished ; and
> 
> Whereas by the Brussels Declaration of July 2, 1890, it was found necessary to modify for a provisional period of fifteen years
> the system of free imports established for twenty years by Article 4 of the said Act, and since that date no agreement has been entered into, notwithstanding the provisions of the said Act and Declaration ; and
> 
> Whereas the territories in question are now under the control of recognised authorities, are provided with administrative institutions
> suitable to the local conditions, and the evolution of the native populations continues to make progress ;
> 
> Wishing to ensure by arrangements suitable to modern requirements the application of the general principles of civilisation established by the Acts of Berlin and Brussels,​
> Yes, it is important that advanced civilizations protect and extend guidance, did not yet consider the inhabitants as the source of any authority, legitimacy or power.  In that time period the general thoughts on the matter were that:
> 
> All the powers exercising sovereign rights or influence in the aforesaid territories bind themselves to watch over the preservation of the native tribes, and to care for the improvement of the conditions of their moral and material well-being and to help in suppressing slavery, and especially the Slave Trade. They shall, without distinction of creed or nation, protect and favor all religious, scientific, or charitable institutions and undertakings created and organized for the above ends, or which aim at instructing the natives and bringing home to them the blessings of civilization.​
> This was both the language and the intent of the 1885 Berlin Act (Amended 1919) used in the League of Nations Covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination without external interference.
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, the idea that the citizenship clause makes any difference pertaining to the territorial control and sovereignty of the territories under Mandate, is simply wrong.  It was merely a vehicle used to extend citizenship criteria over the territory until such time as the provisional recognition could stand alone.  The successor government was the government extended by the Mandatory over the territory, and not some authority derived from the inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance. The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "people" were a concern, but not in the fashion in which you imply.  First, the League of nations was the authority for the Mandate.  As such, the League of Nations, when specifically addressing the inhabitants, did so in the Mandate for Palestine.  The Mandate for Palestine, specifically directed that the civil and religious rights were to be protected.  The League of Nations also directed immigration priorities for the Jewish Immigrants in the furtherance of establishing a Jewish National Home.
> 
> There was no clause, treaty, declaration or agreement that specifically promised sovereignty to a specific inhabitant in the territorial region.  Without the effective control of territory, the right of territorial integrity means nothing.  When the territory is zero (none), then the right of zero integrity means nothing.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

WOW, a whole page of external interference.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

That is funny!



P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, a whole page of external interference.


*(COMMENT)*

When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?  

The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.

•  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
•   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
•  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
•  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
•  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
•  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.

In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.

Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?
> 
> The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.
> 
> •  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
> •   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
> •  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
> •  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
> •  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
> •  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
> Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.
> 
> In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So much misleading information. I don't know where to start.

What part of all this refutes my post?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

All of it refutes your postings in one fashion of the other.  



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?
> 
> The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.
> 
> •  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
> •   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
> •  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
> •  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
> •  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
> •  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
> Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.
> 
> In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much misleading information. I don't know where to start.
> 
> What part of all this refutes my post?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

But specifically, you introduced "external interference" in Posting #328.

My counter is that the Arab Palestinians and the Arab League were the guilty parties in terms of "external interference" if there was such a prohibition in 1948.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All of it refutes your postings in one fashion of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?
> 
> The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.
> 
> •  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
> •   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
> •  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
> •  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
> •  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
> •  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
> Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.
> 
> In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much misleading information. I don't know where to start.
> 
> What part of all this refutes my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But specifically, you introduced "external interference" in Posting #328.
> 
> My counter is that the Arab Palestinians and the Arab League were the guilty parties in terms of "external interference" if there was such a prohibition in 1948.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

External assistance is not external interference.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.

The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."

The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.



P F Tinmore said:


> External assistance is not external interference.


*(COMMENT)*

What is the Crime of Aggression?

The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:

• “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.” ​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:

"Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "

Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.

Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:

•  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
•  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the Crime of Aggression?
> 
> The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:
> 
> • “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.”​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:
> 
> "Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "
> 
> Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
> Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.
> 
> Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:
> 
> •  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
> •  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."​
Do you mean the foreign colonists who were attacking and expelling the native population?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the Crime of Aggression?
> 
> The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:
> 
> • “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.”​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:
> 
> "Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "
> 
> Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
> Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.
> 
> Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:
> 
> •  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
> •  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There is no such political position as "external assistance."​
What about Russia in Syria or France in our own revolutionary war?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the Crime of Aggression?
> 
> The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:
> 
> • “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.”​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:
> 
> "Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "
> 
> Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
> Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.
> 
> Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:
> 
> •  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
> •  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Where do you get the opinion that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

One of the many traits of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) is that they _(more often than not)_ are characterized by a series of perceptions in history _(images if you will - inherited generationally)_ that differ from objective reality. The information the HoAP gather is mentally organized, re-assessed, and reinterpreted in order to represent an heritage of victimization in which they carry absolutely no fault in the adverse outcome.  

Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves"  --- as you imply.   It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.    



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the foreign colonists who were attacking and expelling the native population?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*


*The Reality:*

The adoption of UN Resolution 181(II) in November 1947 sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine (a low intensity civil war). Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of HoAP attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army (ALA) composed mostly of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. ​
√  First, the objective realities, a matter of historical record are:

•  The Mandatory was responsible for setting conditions would secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home (JNH).
•  The Mandatory was responsible for the development of self-governing institutions.
•  The Mandatory was directed to facilitate Jewish immigration and encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish Agency, all Jews willing to assist in the establishment of the JNH.
•  UN adopted Resolution 181(II).
•  UN Resolution 181(II) contained the "Steps Preparatory for Independence."
•  The Jewish people have the same "right of self-determination" as any other citizen in the Mandated Territory.​
Again, you may perceive the Jewish Citizens as foreign colonist.  But is does not change the fact that the Jewish Immigrant was encouraged to immigrate into the Mandated Territory by the Allied Powers in which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic rendered all title and rights.



P F Tinmore said:


> What about Russia in Syria or France in our own revolutionary war?


*(COMMENT)*

Russia in connection with Syria falls into two categories:

•  Exercising the International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
•  To take urgent action, under the Action Plan to prevent and combat terrorism in all its forms under the UN Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy.​Franch in connection with the American War for Independence:

•  France declared war on Britain, provided money and matériel, and sent an army to the United States.
•  This was a common enemy fight on multiple fronts.​This is not all that dissimilar to the US entry into WWII when Japan and Germany declared war on America.



P F Tinmore said:


> Where do you get the opinion that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?
> Link?


*(COMMENT)*

Again, this is your objective perception, as you process the information.  I did not say that.  I made two important points:
•  The direct confrontation between the Jewish Citizens of Mandated Territory versus the Arab Citizens of the Mandated Territory is a domestic matter.  It is outside UN juridiction.

•  The Arab League was the aggressor.  You cannot attack first and then claim to be a defender _(except in rare circumstances)_.

*Article 2   Special Committee on the Question of Defining Aggression  *
The First use of armed force by a State in contravention of the Charter [Article 2(4)] shall constitute _prima facie_ evidence of an act of aggression although the Security Council may, in conformity with the Charter, conclude that a determination that an act of aggression has been committed would not be justified in the light of other relevant circumstances, including the fact that the acts concerned or their consequences are not of sufficient gravity.
​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> One of the many traits of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) is that they _(more often than not)_ are characterized by a series of perceptions in history _(images if you will - inherited generationally)_ that differ from objective reality. The information the HoAP gather is mentally organized, re-assessed, and reinterpreted in order to represent an heritage of victimization in which they carry absolutely no fault in the adverse outcome.
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves"  --- as you imply.   It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the foreign colonists who were attacking and expelling the native population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> *The Reality:*
> 
> The adoption of UN Resolution 181(II) in November 1947 sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine (a low intensity civil war). Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of HoAP attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army (ALA) composed mostly of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. ​
> √  First, the objective realities, a matter of historical record are:
> 
> •  The Mandatory was responsible for setting conditions would secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home (JNH).
> •  The Mandatory was responsible for the development of self-governing institutions.
> •  The Mandatory was directed to facilitate Jewish immigration and encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish Agency, all Jews willing to assist in the establishment of the JNH.
> •  UN adopted Resolution 181(II).
> •  UN Resolution 181(II) contained the "Steps Preparatory for Independence."
> •  The Jewish people have the same "right of self-determination" as any other citizen in the Mandated Territory.​
> Again, you may perceive the Jewish Citizens as foreign colonist.  But is does not change the fact that the Jewish Immigrant was encouraged to immigrate into the Mandated Territory by the Allied Powers in which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic rendered all title and rights.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Russia in Syria or France in our own revolutionary war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Russia in connection with Syria falls into two categories:
> 
> •  Exercising the International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> •  To take urgent action, under the Action Plan to prevent and combat terrorism in all its forms under the UN Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy.​Franch in connection with the American War for Independence:
> 
> •  France declared war on Britain, provided money and matériel, and sent an army to the United States.
> •  This was a common enemy fight on multiple fronts.​This is not all that dissimilar to the US entry into WWII when Japan and Germany declared war on America.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the opinion that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, this is your objective perception, as you process the information.  I did not say that.  I made two important points:
> •  The direct confrontation between the Jewish Citizens of Mandated Territory versus the Arab Citizens of the Mandated Territory is a domestic matter.  It is outside UN juridiction.
> 
> •  The Arab League was the aggressor.  You cannot attack first and then claim to be a defender _(except in rare circumstances)_.
> 
> *Article 2   Special Committee on the Question of Defining Aggression  *
> The First use of armed force by a State in contravention of the Charter [Article 2(4)] shall constitute _prima facie_ evidence of an act of aggression although the Security Council may, in conformity with the Charter, conclude that a determination that an act of aggression has been committed would not be justified in the light of other relevant circumstances, including the fact that the acts concerned or their consequences are not of sufficient gravity.
> ​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" --- as you imply. It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.​
What conflict did they incite when the colonists came down from Europe to steal their country?

The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.


----------



## montelatici

The hostiles were the European colonial terrorists and British intelligence reports confirmed that an intervention by the Arab states was the only thing that could stop the massacre and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims at the hands of the hostile Zionist terrorists.    Rocco, you are lying,racist propagandist. Stick to the facts, stop spouting propaganda.

"Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'....*After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun,* British officials reported later in 1946: "*Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition *so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".

British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The hostiles were the European colonial terrorists and British intelligence reports confirmed that an intervention by the Arab states was the only thing that could stop the massacre and ethnic cleansing of the Christians and Muslims at the hands of the hostile Zionist terrorists.    Rocco, you are lying,racist propagandist. Stick to the facts, stop spouting propaganda.
> 
> "Declassified UK reports document build-up of conflict, Jewish public's endorsement of their leaders' pro-terrorist stance and declare armies of Arab states were Palestinians' 'only hope'....*After an increase in violent attacks by the militant Zionists of the Stern group and Irgun,* British officials reported later in 1946: "*Arab leaders appear to be still disposed to defer active opposition *so long as a chance of a political decision acceptable to Arab interests exists." But they warned: "There is a real danger lest any further Jewish provocation may result in isolated acts of retaliation spreading inevitably to wider Arab-Jewish clashes".
> 
> British officials predicted war – and Arab defeat – in Palestine in 1948



Of course, we have to acknowledge Arab intransigence and arab colonization as the primary cause for hostilities.


Myths & Facts: The British Mandate Period (Chapter 2) | Jewish Virtual Library

The British response to Jewish immigration set a precedent of appeasing the Arabs, which was followed for the duration of the Mandate. The British placed restrictions on Jewish immigration while allowing Arabs to enter the country freely. Apparently, London did not feel that a flood of Arab immigrants would affect the country’s absorptive capacity.

During World War I, the Jewish population in Palestine declined because of the war, famine, disease and expulsion by the Turks. In 1915, approximately 83,000 Jews lived in Palestine among 590,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs. According to the 1922 census, the Jewish population was 84,000, while the Arabs numbered 643,000. 4 Thus, the Arab population grew exponentially while that of the Jews stagnated.

In the mid-1920s, Jewish immigration to Palestine increased primarily because of anti-Jewish economic legislation in Poland and Washington’s imposition of restrictive quotas. 5

The record number of immigrants in 1935 (see table) was a response to the growing persecution of Jews in Nazi Germany. The British administration considered this number too large, however, so the Jewish Agency was informed that less than one-third of the quota it asked for would be approved in 1936. 6

The British gave in further to Arab demands by announcing in the 1939 White Paper that an independent Arab state would be created within 10 years, and that Jewish immigration was to be limited to 75,000 for the next five years, after which it was to cease altogether. It also forbade land sales to Jews in 95 percent of the territory of Palestine. The Arabs, nevertheless, rejected the proposal.

By contrast, throughout the Mandatory period, Arab immigration was unrestricted. In 1930, the Hope Simpson Commission, sent from London to investigate the 1929 Arab riots, said the British practice of ignoring the uncontrolled illegal Arab immigration from Egypt, Transjordan and Syria had the effect of displacing the prospective _Jewish_ immigrants. 8

The British Governor of the Sinai from 1922–36 observed: “This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery.” 9

The Peel Commission reported in 1937 that the “shortfall of land is . . . due less to the amount of land acquired by Jews than to the increase in the Arab population.” 10


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you have the question wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, another country?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> To be relevant, the question should be:
> 
> •  Who has the authority to "adjust" the borders of, or within, "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies?"​The relevant understanding comes not from merely reading some wording you have stumbled upon, but in actually being able to understand it both then (late 1940's) and now (more than seven decades after the UN Charter).  In coming to this deeper understanding, you must reject the patrimonial understanding of territory (as a kind of property) that and moving on in favor of understanding the legitimate political authority --- one in the framework of "popular sovereignty."  AND --- in doing so, answer two 21st Century questions: the question of
> 
> •  What territory is , or what territorial rights involve? and
> •  What are the conditions under which  some some entity has territorial rights?​But in answering these questions, one must be prepared to deal with the dissenting antagonists which fail to accept the contemporary theory as applied today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.
> 
> Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination without external interference.
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance.  The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.
> 
> 
> 
> √   The Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them.
> 
> √  On its arrival in Palestine the Commission shall proceed to carry out measures for the establishment of the frontiers of the Arab and Jewish States and the City of Jerusalem in accordance with the general lines of the recommendations of the General Assembly on the partition of Palestine. Nevertheless, the boundaries as described in Part II of this Plan are to be modified in such a way that village areas as a rule will not be divided by state boundaries unless pressing reasons make that necessary.
> 
> In the establishment of a relatively new state (Israel), political and terrorist opposition seeking to oppose the establishment of the Jewish National Home tend to seek the source of its legitimacy within the framework of international law either in the territorialist conception, whereby it claims that the Arab Palestinians are somehow entitled to come to independence within a particular and accepted territorial that they have determined is their sovereign territory, as opposed to the true holder of the rights and title to the territory --- with the authority to determine the future of that being in the hands of Allied Powers.   The Jewish Immigrants, at the encouragement of the Allied Powers, and as a consequence of the exercise of self-determination, acting cooperatively with the Allied Powers, focused upon a central theme behind the Mandate --- that being the .
> The principle of self-determination has risen in importance to become one of the key objectives:  "the reconstituting their national home in that country."
> 
> In addressing these issues of territory, one must consider the political and legal concepts of modern international law; as well as, the ability to distinguish between the legal right to self-determination (Israel) versus the mere political expression of the doctrine (Arab Palestinians).
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 NO SUCH LAW AS RIGHT OF RETURN




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,   et al,
> 
> You are attempting to apply contemporary logic to a post-Conflict partitioning of the sovereignty lost in war.  It simply did not workout that way.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popular sovereignty is at the center of contemporary international law. It is not about power, money, or government. It is about the people. States only have rights as the extension of the people. Governments derive their legitimacy from the will of the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the context of international law of western origin, acquisition of territories means either:
> 
> •  The assertion of a new sovereignty where there was none hitherto,
> •  A sovereignty modified by a change in the holder of the territory..​Article 16 of the Treaty is an example of a change in the holder of territory; wherein the Title and Rights were transferred to the Allied Powers.
> 
> The legitimacy of a Government is based on its ability to stand on its own and defend its interest.  Failing to maintain "effective control" of the territory was the first step in changing sovereignty.
> 
> Articles 34  and 35 of the Berlin Act introduces the doctrine of the “spheres of influence.” Any European country claiming possession of African coastline had to inform the other nations of its intentions. Otherwise, the claim would not be recognized. The *"sphere of influence"* also granted the claimant possession of the hinterlands. Article 35 of the Berlin Act addressed the occupation of Africa by introducing the doctrine of *"effective occupation."* This doctrine _{1885 (as revised in 1919) - some 40 years before the San Remo Convention in which the Allied Powers agreed on the Mandate for Palestine]_ required the occupying nation to prove that it had the ability to protect existing interests.   While popular support of the people was still important, it was NOT a prerequisite for the establishment of change in sovereignty.  On 10 September 1919, the Allied Powers agreed to amend the Berlin Act:
> 
> Whereas the General Act of the African Conference, signed at Berlin on February 26, 1885, was primarily intended to demonstrate
> the agreement of the Powers with regard to the general principles which should guide their commercial and civilising action in the
> little known or inadequately organised regions of a continent where slavery and the slave trade still flourished ; and
> 
> Whereas by the Brussels Declaration of July 2, 1890, it was found necessary to modify for a provisional period of fifteen years
> the system of free imports established for twenty years by Article 4 of the said Act, and since that date no agreement has been entered into, notwithstanding the provisions of the said Act and Declaration ; and
> 
> Whereas the territories in question are now under the control of recognised authorities, are provided with administrative institutions
> suitable to the local conditions, and the evolution of the native populations continues to make progress ;
> 
> Wishing to ensure by arrangements suitable to modern requirements the application of the general principles of civilisation established by the Acts of Berlin and Brussels,​
> Yes, it is important that advanced civilizations protect and extend guidance, did not yet consider the inhabitants as the source of any authority, legitimacy or power.  In that time period the general thoughts on the matter were that:
> 
> All the powers exercising sovereign rights or influence in the aforesaid territories bind themselves to watch over the preservation of the native tribes, and to care for the improvement of the conditions of their moral and material well-being and to help in suppressing slavery, and especially the Slave Trade. They shall, without distinction of creed or nation, protect and favor all religious, scientific, or charitable institutions and undertakings created and organized for the above ends, or which aim at instructing the natives and bringing home to them the blessings of civilization.​
> This was both the language and the intent of the 1885 Berlin Act (Amended 1919) used in the League of Nations Covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereignty lies in the people of the place. All peoples have universal, inalienable rights.
> 
> The right to self determination without external interference.
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, the idea that the citizenship clause makes any difference pertaining to the territorial control and sovereignty of the territories under Mandate, is simply wrong.  It was merely a vehicle used to extend citizenship criteria over the territory until such time as the provisional recognition could stand alone.  The successor government was the government extended by the Mandatory over the territory, and not some authority derived from the inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not new. The Treaty of Lausanne said that the people of the place will be the citizens of their respective newly created successor states. The people were the primary concern in the LoN Covenant. They used terms like inhabitants, indigenous, and native. The Palestinian Citizenship Order gave citizenship to the people of the place. Resolution 181 stated that the Palestinians who normally lived in the territory that would become the Jewish state would be citizens of the Jewish state. They are the people of that place albeit under new governance. The right to return guarantees the people of the place their right to their place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "people" were a concern, but not in the fashion in which you imply.  First, the League of nations was the authority for the Mandate.  As such, the League of Nations, when specifically addressing the inhabitants, did so in the Mandate for Palestine.  The Mandate for Palestine, specifically directed that the civil and religious rights were to be protected.  The League of Nations also directed immigration priorities for the Jewish Immigrants in the furtherance of establishing a Jewish National Home.
> 
> There was no clause, treaty, declaration or agreement that specifically promised sovereignty to a specific inhabitant in the territorial region.  Without the effective control of territory, the right of territorial integrity means nothing.  When the territory is zero (none), then the right of zero integrity means nothing.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
Click to expand...







 Only if you are a moron, but then you show that even the simplest of concepts is outside your grasp.    Look at the history of Palestine and you will see Ottoman muslim and arab muslim interference for the last 1000 years or so. This culminated in the refusal to accept a Jewish state in Palestine even after the LoN gave the lions share to the arab muslims. The arab league by what ever name it used interfered in the rights of the Palestinians from 1917 when they reneged on the treaty made with the LoN and the senior arab muslim in  the area. At the end of the day it is down to the muslims thinking that they have supremacy over the rest of the world, and enforcing it with violence.

THAT IS YOUR OUTSIDE INFLUENCE IN PALESTINE, NOTHING TO DO WITH BRITAIN, FRANCE OR THE USA. IT IS ALL DOWN TO THE FIGHT BETWEEN THE TWO MAJOR SECTS OF ISLAM AND WHO WILL CONTROL MECCA.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?
> 
> The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.
> 
> •  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
> •   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
> •  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
> •  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
> •  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
> •  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
> Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.
> 
> In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much misleading information. I don't know where to start.
> 
> What part of all this refutes my post?
Click to expand...







 Only misleading if you don't have the intelligence to rationalise the facts. That the arab league illegally invaded the mandate of Palestine with the intention of genocide on the Jews living there and the theft of the land. The LoN should have called for a strike on mecca and medina using the new atomic weapons as a show of strength to halt the arab league in its tracks.

 EVERY PART OF EVERY POST IN REPLY TO YOUR STUPID ATTEMPTS AT TWISTING TRUTH REFUTES YOUR POST


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> All of it refutes your postings in one fashion of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, a whole page of external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When was "external interference" made an international law or legal issue?
> 
> The 1948 War of Independence fought over the Arab League objection to the right of self-determination exercised by the Jewish People.  It was an example of external interference exhibited  through the use of force by outside their sovereign territory.
> 
> •  acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, [Article 1(1)]
> •   principle of equal rights and self-determination, [Article 1(2)]
> •  settle disputes by peaceful means [Article 2(3)]
> •  use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state [Article 2(4)]
> •  the maintenance of international peace and security. [Article 2(6)]
> •  intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction [Article 2(7)]​
> Within hours, after the Declaration of Independence for the State of Israel, military elements of five Arab League Nations, and two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers, mobilized and launch a coordinated attack on Israel; outside the individual sovereignty of their nations.
> 
> In 1949 Armistice Agreements were arranged.  The two independent irregular brigades of Palestinian Volunteers were rendered combat ineffective.  The States of Egypt and Jordan established Peace Treaties with Israel and agreed on permanent international borders.  Lebanon and Syria are still in a state of war with Israel; but under a ceasefire arranged by the Armistice.
> 
> Since that time, the Arab Palestinians have declared under solemn oath to continue the Jihad, using the threat of of terrorism and use of force to circumvent the original recommendation adopted by the General Assembly.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much misleading information. I don't know where to start.
> 
> What part of all this refutes my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But specifically, you introduced "external interference" in Posting #328.
> 
> My counter is that the Arab Palestinians and the Arab League were the guilty parties in terms of "external interference" if there was such a prohibition in 1948.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
Click to expand...






 So you are using semantics, then the same applies to the Jews. This nulls out your claims and puts you back to square one.  Unless you accept that the arab league invasion of mandate of Palestine in 1947 was outside interference ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the Crime of Aggression?
> 
> The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:
> 
> • “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.”​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:
> 
> "Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "
> 
> Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
> Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.
> 
> Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:
> 
> •  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
> •  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."​
> Do you mean the foreign colonists who were attacking and expelling the native population?
Click to expand...






 That would be the arab muslims expelling the Jews then, as they were the only colonists at the time. The Jews were invited to migrate by the land legal sovereign owners


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> There is no such political position as "external assistance."  Without regard to what the Arab League claims, the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine (either the previous government or the successor government) DID NOT request assistance.
> 
> The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> The Arab League used the excuse of assistance and defense as a deception under the color of law (misfeasance and malfeasance) in an attempt, in using hostile intervention as a method, to obstruct the completion of the UN preparatory steps to independence and to prevent the effective right of self-determination.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> External assistance is not external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the Crime of Aggression?
> 
> The Nuremburg Judgement of 1947 outlined the act of "aggression as:
> 
> • “the supreme international crime, differing only from other crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole.”​This is generally prohibited under Article 2(4) of the UN Charter, as an act that otherwise normally falls under the principles of_ jus ad bellum _— that is, the branch of international law governing the conditions under which States may legally resort to war.  In this case, the defenders of the right to self-determination under the Steps Preparatory to Independence" have the right to use force under Article 51 of the UN Charter:
> 
> "Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self defense if an armed attack occurs against a Mem- 10 her of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken the measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. "
> 
> Israel defending against Arab aggressors.​
> Now everyone understands that the Hostile Arab Palestinians have been attempting in every way possible to reverse the role and provoke Israel into the role of the aggressor.  They have created quite a history to a pattern of criminal behaviors calculated to give rise to an Israeli military response.
> 
> Again, let me make this as clear as can be made.  It cannot be a situation of "external assistance" when:
> 
> •  The UNPC, as the successor government, did not ask for assistance.
> •  The Arab League already planned to intervene illegally, and that the Arab Higher Committee already made a solemn oath to Jihad even before the implementation process began.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get the opinion that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...






 WHERE WAS THAT STATED     LINK ?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.



Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> One of the many traits of the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) is that they _(more often than not)_ are characterized by a series of perceptions in history _(images if you will - inherited generationally)_ that differ from objective reality. The information the HoAP gather is mentally organized, re-assessed, and reinterpreted in order to represent an heritage of victimization in which they carry absolutely no fault in the adverse outcome.
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves"  --- as you imply.   It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  The attack by the Arab League Forces was a coordinated attack against a nation of people exercising their "right to self-determination" in accordance with the UN adopted "Step Preparatory to Independence."
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the foreign colonists who were attacking and expelling the native population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> *The Reality:*
> 
> The adoption of UN Resolution 181(II) in November 1947 sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine (a low intensity civil war). Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of HoAP attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army (ALA) composed mostly of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. ​
> √  First, the objective realities, a matter of historical record are:
> 
> •  The Mandatory was responsible for setting conditions would secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home (JNH).
> •  The Mandatory was responsible for the development of self-governing institutions.
> •  The Mandatory was directed to facilitate Jewish immigration and encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish Agency, all Jews willing to assist in the establishment of the JNH.
> •  UN adopted Resolution 181(II).
> •  UN Resolution 181(II) contained the "Steps Preparatory for Independence."
> •  The Jewish people have the same "right of self-determination" as any other citizen in the Mandated Territory.​
> Again, you may perceive the Jewish Citizens as foreign colonist.  But is does not change the fact that the Jewish Immigrant was encouraged to immigrate into the Mandated Territory by the Allied Powers in which the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic rendered all title and rights.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Russia in Syria or France in our own revolutionary war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Russia in connection with Syria falls into two categories:
> 
> •  Exercising the International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.
> •  To take urgent action, under the Action Plan to prevent and combat terrorism in all its forms under the UN Global Counter-Terrorism Strategy.​Franch in connection with the American War for Independence:
> 
> •  France declared war on Britain, provided money and matériel, and sent an army to the United States.
> •  This was a common enemy fight on multiple fronts.​This is not all that dissimilar to the US entry into WWII when Japan and Germany declared war on America.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the opinion that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves?
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, this is your objective perception, as you process the information.  I did not say that.  I made two important points:
> •  The direct confrontation between the Jewish Citizens of Mandated Territory versus the Arab Citizens of the Mandated Territory is a domestic matter.  It is outside UN juridiction.
> 
> •  The Arab League was the aggressor.  You cannot attack first and then claim to be a defender _(except in rare circumstances)_.
> 
> *Article 2   Special Committee on the Question of Defining Aggression  *
> The First use of armed force by a State in contravention of the Charter [Article 2(4)] shall constitute _prima facie_ evidence of an act of aggression although the Security Council may, in conformity with the Charter, conclude that a determination that an act of aggression has been committed would not be justified in the light of other relevant circumstances, including the fact that the acts concerned or their consequences are not of sufficient gravity.
> ​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" --- as you imply. It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.​
> What conflict did they incite when the colonists came down from Europe to steal their country?
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
Click to expand...







 What land did the Jewish migrants try to steal then as the lands legal sovereign owner had given them the land before they arrived. Find me the treaty that says this land is granted to the arab muslims in recognisance of the promise made by a British statesman. Every treaty says that they lost the land they were squatting on because they sided with the losers, and under international laws of that time they were treated fairly.



 You keep coming up with the same stupid claims and not once have you produced a valid link to substantiate them


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

The casual way in which you say this, lends itself to a misunderstanding.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" --- as you imply. It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> •  What conflict did they incite when the colonists came down from Europe to steal their country?
> √  The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Remember:   In the sense of sovereignty _(not civil rights in terms of property law)_ it was not "their country."  No one can steal "their country" because the Council and the Allied Powers did not make disposition on the territory.​
Remember:  Whether you want to characterize the encouraged immigration as a "colonial project" or what it was, immigration under the Mandate, to achieve a principle goal of the Mandate _(establishment of the Jewish National Home)_ is really up to you.  But clearly, was not an act of aggression.   (Article 2(4) of the UN Charter and General Assembly Resolution 3314)​
State sovereignty is found within international convention known as the “Westphalian System,” dating back to 1648 with the Peace of Westphalia; the treaty that concluded the Thirty Years’ War.  The notion that every state has the right of self-governance over its people and territory is a concept that builds on the foundation regional peace.   Westphalian sovereignty is the concept of the sovereignty of nation-states on their territory, with no role for external agents in domestic structures.  And this is where we get the notion of "no external interference."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The casual way in which you say this, lends itself to a misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" --- as you imply. It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> •  What conflict did they incite when the colonists came down from Europe to steal their country?
> √  The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Remember:   In the sense of sovereignty _(not civil rights in terms of property law)_ it was not "their country."  No one can steal "their country" because the Council and the Allied Powers did not make disposition on the territory.​
> Remember:  Whether you want to characterize the encouraged immigration as a "colonial project" or what it was, immigration under the Mandate, to achieve a principle goal of the Mandate _(establishment of the Jewish National Home)_ is really up to you.  But clearly, was not an act of aggression.   (Article 2(4) of the UN Charter and General Assembly Resolution 3314)​
> State sovereignty is found within international convention known as the “Westphalian System,” dating back to 1648 with the Peace of Westphalia; the treaty that concluded the Thirty Years’ War.  The notion that every state has the right of self-governance over its people and territory is a concept that builds on the foundation regional peace.  Westphalian sovereignty is the concept of the sovereignty of nation-states on their territory, with no role for external agents in domestic structures.  And this is where we get the notion of "no external interference."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are still dancing around the issues.


The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
*between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.

http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
Click to expand...


How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
Click to expand...

You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
Click to expand...


No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
Click to expand...


Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.
Click to expand...

The Zionists went to Palestine under military cover to take over the country. How is that not an invasion?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine under military cover to take over the country. How is that not an invasion?
Click to expand...

Your world of delusions and conspiracy theories is yours alone.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine under military cover to take over the country. How is that not an invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your world of delusions and conspiracy theories is yours alone.
Click to expand...


Poor, poor Hollie, the Zionists themselves contradict her version of reality.

*"Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committee*
July 25, 1926



London (Jul. 23)

(Jewish Telegraphic Agency)

The contemplated trip to the United States of Dr. Chaim Weizmann, president of the World Zionist Organization, the continuation of his efforts while in America to extend the Jewish Agency through his negotiations with the Marshall group, the possibilities of extending Jewish colonization work outside of the present Palestine frontiers, including. Transjordania and certain parts of Syria, were the main features around which the deliberations centered.

“Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania."

Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:

•   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.

•  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.

•  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.

•  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.

•  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.

•  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.

•  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.

The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.


P F Tinmore said:


> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.


*(COMMENT)*

The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.

The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "*defending themselves*."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" and did not (arguably) become their land until 1988 _(and that is still undefined and not an internationally recognized permanent boundary)_.  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, territory renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.

The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.

The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.

The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*

The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.

Most respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have continuing problems with understanding terms and definitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine under military cover to take over the country. How is that not an invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your world of delusions and conspiracy theories is yours alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor, poor Hollie, the Zionists themselves contradict her version of reality.
> 
> *"Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committee*
> July 25, 1926
> 
> 
> 
> London (Jul. 23)
> 
> (Jewish Telegraphic Agency)
> 
> The contemplated trip to the United States of Dr. Chaim Weizmann, president of the World Zionist Organization, the continuation of his efforts while in America to extend the Jewish Agency through his negotiations with the Marshall group, the possibilities of extending Jewish colonization work outside of the present Palestine frontiers, including. Transjordania and certain parts of Syria, were the main features around which the deliberations centered.
> 
> “Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania."
> 
> Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ
Click to expand...


The above is the same cut and paste you cut and paste multiple times across multiple threads. 

However, because you're not paying attention, I was responding to the silly "invasion" meme that you and others parrot, all the while being ignorant of the scope of the mandate. 

You fail (as you consistently do), to understand that the Ottoman invaders / colonizers suffered the same fate as other Islamist fascist entities. The "empire" of the Ottoman invaders / colonizers collapsed under the dead weight of Islamic fascism. That's a pattern that has repeated itself across the Islamist Middle East. The Ottoman invaders / colonizers relinquished all rights to the geographic area of Pal'istan allowing the mandatory the opportunity to provide the Jewish people re-establishment of their homeland.

All of the above has been explained to you and the other Islamic terrorist huggers / converts on multiple occasions. 

Don't let your ignorance and denial of history be such an allowance for you to make a continued fool of yourself.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "defending themselves."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" they are were fighting over (until 1988).  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


There is no European claim to Palestine based on anything other than self-describe colonialism, invasion and settlement.  The Muslim and Christian inhabitants have the inherent rights of the native people of the land.  Your attempt to change historical fact is pathetic.

You also do not read the references you provide, doing so you shoot yourself in the foot as usual, your blind hate and racism towards Arabs blinds you.

"...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."


The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration

And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.


"*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
*....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"

A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have a problem understanding or communicating in the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, your slogans and cliche's regarding some "invasion" you refer to has been shown to be another of the frauds you perpetrate. Your difficulty with simple terms and definitions is concerning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine under military cover to take over the country. How is that not an invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your world of delusions and conspiracy theories is yours alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor, poor Hollie, the Zionists themselves contradict her version of reality.
> 
> *"Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committee*
> July 25, 1926
> 
> 
> 
> London (Jul. 23)
> 
> (Jewish Telegraphic Agency)
> 
> The contemplated trip to the United States of Dr. Chaim Weizmann, president of the World Zionist Organization, the continuation of his efforts while in America to extend the Jewish Agency through his negotiations with the Marshall group, the possibilities of extending Jewish colonization work outside of the present Palestine frontiers, including. Transjordania and certain parts of Syria, were the main features around which the deliberations centered.
> 
> “Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania."
> 
> Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the same cut and paste you cut and paste multiple times across multiple threads.
> 
> However, because you're not paying attention, I was responding to the silly "invasion" meme that you and others parrot, all the while being ignorant of the scope of the mandate.
> 
> You fail (as you consistently do), to understand that the Ottoman invaders / colonizers suffered the same fate as other Islamist fascist entities. The "empire" of the Ottoman invaders / colonizers collapsed under the dead weight of Islamic fascism. That's a pattern that has repeated itself across the Islamist Middle East. The Ottoman invaders / colonizers relinquished all rights to the geographic area of Pal'istan allowing the mandatory the opportunity to provide the Jewish people re-establishment of their homeland.
> 
> All of the above has been explained to you and the other Islamic terrorist huggers / converts on multiple occasions.
> 
> Don't let your ignorance and denial of history be such an allowance for you to make a continued fool of yourself.
Click to expand...


Cutting and pasting facts as references linked to neutral sites (in this case a Jewish site), is a necessary part of the process when making assertions. You haven't quite understood that yet.  The European's homelands were in Europe, not on another continent.  Basic logic is also something you haven't quite grasped.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "defending themselves."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" they are were fighting over (until 1988).  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no European claim to Palestine based on anything other than self-describe colonialism, invasion and settlement.  The Muslim and Christian inhabitants have the inherent rights of the native people of the land.  Your attempt to change historical fact is pathetic.
> 
> You also do not read the references you provide, doing so you shoot yourself in the foot as usual, your blind hate and racism towards Arabs blinds you.
> 
> "...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.
> 
> 
> "*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
> people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
> Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
> the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> *....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
> contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights
Click to expand...


I'm afraid it's poor cricket laddie to presume you can rewrite history and rewrite the mandate. 

Maybe you should learn the history of events that surrounded the collapse of the Turk / Islamist entity and their "quit-claim" to the area?


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "defending themselves."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" they are were fighting over (until 1988).  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no European claim to Palestine based on anything other than self-describe colonialism, invasion and settlement.  The Muslim and Christian inhabitants have the inherent rights of the native people of the land.  Your attempt to change historical fact is pathetic.
> 
> You also do not read the references you provide, doing so you shoot yourself in the foot as usual, your blind hate and racism towards Arabs blinds you.
> 
> "...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.
> 
> 
> "*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
> people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
> Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
> the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> *....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
> contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's poor cricket laddie to presume you can rewrite history and rewrite the mandate.
> 
> Maybe you should learn the history of events that surrounded the collapse of the Turk / Islamist entity and their "quit-claim" to the area?
Click to expand...


Just posting fact.  I know that irks you, even if you can't quite follow the grownups.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "defending themselves."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" they are were fighting over (until 1988).  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no European claim to Palestine based on anything other than self-describe colonialism, invasion and settlement.  The Muslim and Christian inhabitants have the inherent rights of the native people of the land.  Your attempt to change historical fact is pathetic.
> 
> You also do not read the references you provide, doing so you shoot yourself in the foot as usual, your blind hate and racism towards Arabs blinds you.
> 
> "...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.
> 
> 
> "*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
> people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
> Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
> the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> *....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
> contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's poor cricket laddie to presume you can rewrite history and rewrite the mandate.
> 
> Maybe you should learn the history of events that surrounded the collapse of the Turk / Islamist entity and their "quit-claim" to the area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just posting fact.  I know that irks you, even if you can't quite follow the grownups.
Click to expand...

I don't mind correcting your islamo-facts. They're a hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

montelatici, et al,

Well, I went back and re-read my Posting #357, and behold, I did not cite the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.  A 1960's document cannot cite a 1982 document unless it time travels.  

But, since you brought it up, the West Bank was sovereign territory to Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.  It was annexed by the authority of the Palestinians People, and the right of self-determination, in April 1950.  So, it is NOT a "Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence;" but sovereign territory.  In 1982, while under the "effective control" of Israel, it was still Jordanian Sovereignty until politically abandon in 1988.

Similarly, the Gaza Strip, once under the All Palestine Government (APG), was a government dissolved Egypt (1959) and placed under an Egyptian Military Governorship.  In 1967,  while it was occupied Israel, there was no provisional government established by the population.  However, the Seventh Arab Summit Resolution on Palestine, Rabat, Morocco, October 1974, declared the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.  The responsibility for the independence of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory was in the hands of the PLO.  It was not exercised until late-1988.



montelatici said:


> "...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.
> 
> 
> "*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
> people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
> Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
> the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> *....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
> contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights


*(COMMENT)*

NOTE:  Most of what you wrote here is what we call a False Appeal to Authority.  

In the 9th Clause of the non-binding Resolution, the implication was that the Israelis denied the Palestinians the right to self-determination.  That did not happen.  At no time did the State of Israel deny any democratic process by the provisional government set up by the PLO. 

Just to be clear, the Resolution adopted by the General Assembly 1514 (XV). Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples did NOT mention either Israel or Palestine in the text.  While Resolution 1514(XV) is not binding, HR #42 is law.  Obviously, in 196o, the Six-Day War had not yet occurred.  THUS, the 5th Paragraph of the main body of Resolution 1514 (XV) could not be addressing Israel.  In 1967 and again in 1973, Israel took such step and measures necessary to secure the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, consistent with the Purposes of the United Nations and Chapter VII (Article 51) for the purposes of self-defense and to install international peace for the purpose of regional security.  These were not matters of colonialism; but to take the steps necessary prevent further:

1967:  Voice of the Arabs radio station proclaimed on May 18, 1967:

•  As of today, there no longer exists an international emergency force to protect Israel. We shall exercise patience no more. We shall not complain any more to the UN about Israel. The sole method we shall apply against Israel is total war, which will result in the extermination of Zionist existence.  

•  Egypt forced the UN Emergency Force to withdraw, and moved up 100,000 across the Sinai.  At that point, while some leaders had earlier expressed the thought that the Arabs would not attack, the footprint was clear.​1973:  The Yom Kipper War

•   A surprise attack Arab League Forces on Israel on 6 October 1973; involving a combined arms forces mostly from Egypt and Syria.   On the Golan Heights, 150 Israeli tanks faced 1,400 Syria tanks and in the Suez region just 500 Israeli soldiers faced 80,000 Egyptian soldiers.​The Arabs of Palestine, and the Greater Arab League Region, have continually exhibited a pattern of hostile activity over the years.  And while this pattern seems to have been broken with the Peace Treaties with Egypt and Jordan, the same cannot be said for Syria and Lebanon.

The security measures today, cover a wide variety of threats exhibited by an Arab Culture that has not demonstrated the willingness to engage in serious negotiations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici

What I posted was fact.  What you posted is what Goebbels coined as "The Big Lie" adorned with what we call "A Deflection".


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel, a shit country for sure. Candy ass Israeli soldiers picking on children.


Israel is the most amazing country on earth. Not Israel's fault you are brainwashed and easily believe in propaganda


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> What I posted was fact.  What you posted is what Goebbels coined as "The Big Lie" adorned with what we call "A Deflection".


wow, some rebuttal. lol!!!!!


----------



## montelatici

Of course, you just didn't follow the thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "*defending themselves*."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" and did not (arguably) become their land until 1988 _(and that is still undefined and not an internationally recognized permanent boundary)_.  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, territory renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why do you call those who are defending themselves, hostile?


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "defending themselves."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" they are were fighting over (until 1988).  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no European claim to Palestine based on anything other than self-describe colonialism, invasion and settlement.  The Muslim and Christian inhabitants have the inherent rights of the native people of the land.  Your attempt to change historical fact is pathetic.
> 
> You also do not read the references you provide, doing so you shoot yourself in the foot as usual, your blind hate and racism towards Arabs blinds you.
> 
> "...Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories *or all other territories which have not yet attained independence*, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom."
> 
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration
> 
> And, Palestine is specifically named in UN Resolution *A/RES/37/43* with reference to Resolution 1514 (XV) that you cite.  Your dog won't hunt.
> 
> 
> "*Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
> people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
> Palestine *and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
> the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> *....................... Reaffirming its faith in the importance of the implementation of the
> Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples,
> contained in General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960*,"
> 
> A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights
Click to expand...

Also from your link:

*3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh No, again I'm not dancing around the issue.   I'm saying that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) are intentionally trying to manipulate the events of the Mandate Era concepts of the 1920's to fit the conditions the frame for:
> 
> •   Conditions to which Resolution 1514 XV Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (1960) was to address.
> 
> •  That in the late 1870's, when the first Ottoman parliament convenes in Constantinople deputies from Jerusalem (ie:  Palestine) are elected was the beginning of the Colonial Process allege. And that the establishment of Peta Tikva (AKA:  Em HaMoshavot) ≈ 10 km east of present day Tel Aviv, was really the first of the invading "expellers;" and not the first Orthodox Jewish settlement established in the Ottoman Territory that would ultimately become the Jewish State of Israel.
> 
> •  Drawing an improper similarity to the notion that as early as 1915, in the correspondence between Sir Henry McMahon _(British High Commissioner in Egypt)_ and Emir Hussein bin Ali _(Sharif of Mecca)_, the British promised support for Arab independence in the Middle East was some sort of Ethnic Cleansing Plan.
> 
> •  And that the British and French governments, in concert with the other Allied Powers, did conspire to establish control over territory.  And that it really was not part of greater economic and commercial interests.
> 
> •  You are trying to downplay that the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title in favour of the Principal Allied Powers _(not the Arab inhabitants)_.
> 
> •  You are trying to promote the notion that the first steps part of the process of Ethnic Cleansing, and not part of the Great War objective and strategy to ensure oil supplies from Persia _(current day Iran)_ might be cut off by the Turks.
> 
> •  You are attempting to push the focus on an alleged conspiracy to Ethnically Cleanse the territory surrendered to the Allied Powers by a Jewish invasion.  And draw attention away from the Agreement between HRH the Emir FAISAL and Dr. Chaim Weizmann, World Zionist Organization, that all such measures shall be adopted as will afford the fullest guarantees for carrying into effect the British Government’s Declaration of the 2nd of November, 1917 _(Balfour Declaration)_.​
> This is not a case of me tap dancing around the issues, but more of a case that you are trying make an association between what the intent and purpose of the century old leadership agreements what you perceive as Ethnic Cleansing today.
> 
> The Allied Powers and the League of Nations, as did Prince Faisal and Dr Weizmann, the purpose and intent of the Balfour Declaration.  There was no attempt to ethnically Cleanse the territory.
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The notion that "I"  --- "believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" is simply twisting the facts again.
> 
> The HoAP have every right to defend "themselves" --- as along as they are "*defending themselves*."  But that is not the case.  It's not "their land" and did not (arguably) become their land until 1988 _(and that is still undefined and not an internationally recognized permanent boundary)_.  It was Ottoman Sovereignty for seven centuries before the Great War, territory renounced to the Allied Powers after the Great War.
> 
> The HoAP wants everything handed to them on a silver plate.  They HoAP think the droning phrase "right to" really means "give me" _(handout)_.   If that was the intent, they would have said that.
> 
> The Arabs of Palestine - back then --- and the --- Arabs of Palestine - now --- create a hostile territorial environment --- and then blame the immigrants for reacting to protect and defend themselves.  It turns out that the HoAP bit-off more than they can chew, and now complain to the world that the same people that murdered the Olympic Team Members in Munich, or the West Bank kidnapped and murder of three teenagers.   They are neither defending themselves or involved in a righteous cause.
> 
> The HoAP virtual victim cry of "colonialism" based on the notion that _General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV)_ - "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" provides some special meaning to them.   The cry of "colonialism" had no more meaning then (1960), than is has today.  There are no Trust or Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) anywhere in the with the lands with the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced all rights and title into the hands of the Allied Powers.  The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence of *Colonial* Countries and Peoples _(also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24)_, the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).  Each year the Special Committee reviews *the list of Territories to which the Declaration is applicable* and makes recommendations as to its implementation.  *Palestine is not on the list.*
> 
> The only Muslim claim to Jerusalem or to any other part of Israel is based purely on the enterprise of colonial violence. There is no Muslim claim to Israel based on anything other than colonialism, invasion and settlement.
> 
> Most respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you call those who are defending themselves, hostile?
Click to expand...

Your comment is drenched in taqiyya. The koran and the Hamas Charter are little more than hate and war manuals. They both lay out the parameters for offensive gee-had.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, this is clause is often pointed-out by the pro-Palestinian Movement, as if it conveys something special or unique to the Arab Palestinians.  It comes from Paragraph #3 of the main body,  the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.

It actually does not; but, sounds good.



P F Tinmore said:


> Also from your link:
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people,* the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination *to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;


*(COMMENT)*

All and "inalienable right" is derived  from natural law, used to suggest that it aright that cannot be revoked, withdrawn, or transferred.  But this clause actually promises nothing and conveys nothing different.

All the 1982 non-binding Resolution does is to emphasis/reiterate Chapter I - Purposes and Principles - Article 1(2).   This Resolution essentially says that Israel has the same rights and self-determination, as any other peoples.

In 1982, there was no Arab-Palestinian Government.  The West Bank was Sovereign territory of Jordan occupied by Israel; and the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Military Governorship occupied by Israeli.   

Are you implying that some some Arab League member revoked, withdrawn, or transferred some territory?

AND, I say again, there is no territory within the Middle East that is considered _(or meets the intent)_ a Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT).  Committee 24, is the UN activity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, and maintains the list of NSGTs is charged with implementing General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960. 

Get off the Colonial kick and grab some other life-raft.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this is clause is often pointed-out by the pro-Palestinian Movement, as if it conveys something special or unique to the Arab Palestinians.  It comes from Paragraph #3 of the main body,  the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.
> 
> It actually does not; but, sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link:
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people,* the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination *to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All and "inalienable right" is derived  from natural law, used to suggest that it aright that cannot be revoked, withdrawn, or transferred.  But this clause actually promises nothing and conveys nothing different.
> 
> All the 1982 non-binding Resolution does is to emphasis/reiterate Chapter I - Purposes and Principles - Article 1(2).   This Resolution essentially says that Israel has the same rights and self-determination, as any other peoples.
> 
> In 1982, there was no Arab-Palestinian Government.  The West Bank was Sovereign territory of Jordan occupied by Israel; and the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Military Governorship occupied by Israeli.
> 
> Are you implying that some some Arab League member revoked, withdrawn, or transferred some territory?
> 
> AND, I say again, there is no territory within the Middle East that is considered _(or meets the intent)_ a Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT).  Committee 24, is the UN activity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, and maintains the list of NSGTs is charged with implementing General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960.
> 
> Get off the Colonial kick and grab some other life-raft.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Don't get into such a huff about Israel's colonialism. The British and the Zionists both spoke openly about their colonial project. History says it is true. The facts on the ground say it is true.

Israel's colonialism is creeping into the lexicon of the struggle. Now that the Palestinians are gaining a voice on the world stage Israel's colonialism is becoming common knowledge.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this is clause is often pointed-out by the pro-Palestinian Movement, as if it conveys something special or unique to the Arab Palestinians.  It comes from Paragraph #3 of the main body,  the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.
> 
> It actually does not; but, sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link:
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people,* the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination *to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All and "inalienable right" is derived  from natural law, used to suggest that it aright that cannot be revoked, withdrawn, or transferred.  But this clause actually promises nothing and conveys nothing different.
> 
> All the 1982 non-binding Resolution does is to emphasis/reiterate Chapter I - Purposes and Principles - Article 1(2).   This Resolution essentially says that Israel has the same rights and self-determination, as any other peoples.
> 
> In 1982, there was no Arab-Palestinian Government.  The West Bank was Sovereign territory of Jordan occupied by Israel; and the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Military Governorship occupied by Israeli.
> 
> Are you implying that some some Arab League member revoked, withdrawn, or transferred some territory?
> 
> AND, I say again, there is no territory within the Middle East that is considered _(or meets the intent)_ a Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT).  Committee 24, is the UN activity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, and maintains the list of NSGTs is charged with implementing General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960.
> 
> Get off the Colonial kick and grab some other life-raft.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


A little sensitive about the European colonization of Palestine?  The Zionists and the British openly stated it was a colonial project.  That's just a fact.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this is clause is often pointed-out by the pro-Palestinian Movement, as if it conveys something special or unique to the Arab Palestinians.  It comes from Paragraph #3 of the main body,  the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.
> 
> It actually does not; but, sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link:
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people,* the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination *to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All and "inalienable right" is derived  from natural law, used to suggest that it aright that cannot be revoked, withdrawn, or transferred.  But this clause actually promises nothing and conveys nothing different.
> 
> All the 1982 non-binding Resolution does is to emphasis/reiterate Chapter I - Purposes and Principles - Article 1(2).   This Resolution essentially says that Israel has the same rights and self-determination, as any other peoples.
> 
> In 1982, there was no Arab-Palestinian Government.  The West Bank was Sovereign territory of Jordan occupied by Israel; and the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Military Governorship occupied by Israeli.
> 
> Are you implying that some some Arab League member revoked, withdrawn, or transferred some territory?
> 
> AND, I say again, there is no territory within the Middle East that is considered _(or meets the intent)_ a Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT).  Committee 24, is the UN activity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, and maintains the list of NSGTs is charged with implementing General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960.
> 
> Get off the Colonial kick and grab some other life-raft.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get into such a huff about Israel's colonialism. The British and the Zionists both spoke openly about their colonial project. History says it is true. The facts on the ground say it is true.
> 
> Israel's colonialism is creeping into the lexicon of the struggle. Now that the Palestinians are gaining a voice on the world stage Israel's colonialism is becoming common knowledge.
Click to expand...


Is there any chance you could add a few more silly slogans to what you heard at your madrassah?

_The Struggle_™

_Pal'istanians gaining a voice_™

When you emerge from your coma, you're going to realize that the Palestinians are yester-decades news. The west is living its patience with the forever welfare fraud that defines the black hole of the Arab-Moslem money pit.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, this is clause is often pointed-out by the pro-Palestinian Movement, as if it conveys something special or unique to the Arab Palestinians.  It comes from Paragraph #3 of the main body,  the non-binding 1982 UN Resolution A/RES/37/43.
> 
> It actually does not; but, sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your link:
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people,* the Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination *to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> All and "inalienable right" is derived  from natural law, used to suggest that it aright that cannot be revoked, withdrawn, or transferred.  But this clause actually promises nothing and conveys nothing different.
> 
> All the 1982 non-binding Resolution does is to emphasis/reiterate Chapter I - Purposes and Principles - Article 1(2).   This Resolution essentially says that Israel has the same rights and self-determination, as any other peoples.
> 
> In 1982, there was no Arab-Palestinian Government.  The West Bank was Sovereign territory of Jordan occupied by Israel; and the Gaza Strip was an Egyptian Military Governorship occupied by Israeli.
> 
> Are you implying that some some Arab League member revoked, withdrawn, or transferred some territory?
> 
> AND, I say again, there is no territory within the Middle East that is considered _(or meets the intent)_ a Non-Self-Governing Territory (NSGT).  Committee 24, is the UN activity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, and maintains the list of NSGTs is charged with implementing General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960.
> 
> Get off the Colonial kick and grab some other life-raft.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little sensitive about the European colonization of Palestine?  The Zionists and the British openly stated it was a colonial project.  That's just a fact.
Click to expand...

A little in denial about the Islamist and Ottoman Turk colonial projects?

You're obviously selective about your contrived, sweaty "outrage" when it comes to the groups who immigrated to the area. The difference is that the Ottoman invaders / colonists went the way of the Islamist invaders / colonists before them. Islamist apartheid / theocratic totlaitarian states have a pattern of collapsing from their own dead weight. 

Very strange that your heroes are fascists and social misfits. Birds of a feather?


----------



## Shusha

The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.  

The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.


There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.
Click to expand...



Why would SOME peoples have the rights to self-determination and others not?  Why would SOME people have the right to live free from colonialism and foreign domination and others not?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would SOME peoples have the rights to self-determination and others not?  Why would SOME people have the right to live free from colonialism and foreign domination and others not?
Click to expand...

It is the people of the place who have the right to self determination. The people from someplace else do not.


----------



## Shusha

The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.  

By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is the people of the place who have the right to self determination. The people from someplace else do not.



So, you agree that SOME people have rights to self-determination and others do not.  That there is a set of criteria for who has rights to self-determination and who does not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?


It does include Jews but not the ones from Europe.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> It does include Jews but not the ones from Europe.
Click to expand...


So -- be clear here -- the Jewish people DO, collectively, have the right to self-determination.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore 

See, your problem is that you don't actually make decisions based on principles which you can apply universally.  You adopt the base notion that the Jewish people are not eligible for self-determination and then work to justify why that is so.  And it fails you every time because it is not based on objective, moral principles.  

You are forced to acknowledge that the Jewish people actually do have rights to self-determination, but then have to qualify that in order to support your pre-determined position.  Oops.  

You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora have lost their rights to claim to be part of the Jewish people, and have thus lost their rights to self-determination in the historical, ancestral and religious territory of the Jewish people which you admit actually HAVE the right to self-determination in their historical, ancestral and religious territory.  Thus you make the CRITERIA for self-determination to have the quality of not being forced into a Diaspora.  Which, if applied equally, means that a successful ethnic cleansing REMOVES the right to self-determination.  Which means, in turn, that the "people of a place" means only those who are currently inhabiting the place and that all those who "lost" the place are stripped of their rights.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> It does include Jews but not the ones from Europe.
Click to expand...

So... we should exclude the falsely labeled Pal'istanians (the welfare cheats who are from Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, etc.,) as Pal'istanians.

Oops, that would exclude the falsely labeled Pal'istanians from the "people of the place".


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh WOW.  Unlike the Palestinians, the Israelis are not so insecure and have no need for a special acknowledgement.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis, indeed, most of the people on the planet, are quite satisfied with the all inclusive statement found in Article 1 of the UN Charter.

I think there are about 139 countries in the world (not sure).   But I can tell you that only a handful of peoples have been mentioned relative to the right of self-determination.  I don't recall ever seeing a UN Resolution mentioning the American right to self-determination either.  That doesn't mean we are not included in the "principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh WOW.  Unlike the Palestinians, the Israelis are not so insecure and have no need for a special acknowledgement.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis, indeed, most of the people on the planet, are quite satisfied with the all inclusive statement found in Article 1 of the UN Charter.
> 
> I think there are about 139 countries in the world (not sure).   But I can tell you that only a handful of peoples have been mentioned relative to the right of self-determination.  I don't recall ever seeing a UN Resolution mentioning the American right to self-determination either.  That doesn't mean we are not included in the "principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Oh WOW. Unlike the Palestinians, the Israelis are not so insecure and have no need for a special acknowledgement.​
You're joking, right?

Nobody is as more insecure about its legitimacy, or lack thereof, than Israel. They always call Israel the *state *of Israel or the Jewish *state*. They constantly use the term state like they are trying to sell something. Who else does that. Do you ever hear anyone say the state of Brazil or the state of Italy?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore
> 
> See, your problem is that you don't actually make decisions based on principles which you can apply universally.  You adopt the base notion that the Jewish people are not eligible for self-determination and then work to justify why that is so.  And it fails you every time because it is not based on objective, moral principles.
> 
> You are forced to acknowledge that the Jewish people actually do have rights to self-determination, but then have to qualify that in order to support your pre-determined position.  Oops.
> 
> You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora have lost their rights to claim to be part of the Jewish people, and have thus lost their rights to self-determination in the historical, ancestral and religious territory of the Jewish people which you admit actually HAVE the right to self-determination in their historical, ancestral and religious territory.  Thus you make the CRITERIA for self-determination to have the quality of not being forced into a Diaspora.  Which, if applied equally, means that a successful ethnic cleansing REMOVES the right to self-determination.  Which means, in turn, that the "people of a place" means only those who are currently inhabiting the place and that all those who "lost" the place are stripped of their rights.


You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora, blah, blah,blah.​
They are not diaspora if they have no ancestors from that territory.

All peoples have the right to self determination. You just don't know the definition of "peoples."


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora, blah, blah,blah.​
> They are not diaspora if they have no ancestors from that territory.
> 
> All peoples have the right to self determination. You just don't know the definition of "peoples."



Yeah, the Jewish people -- the only people in the world who are not a people.  

I call your bluff.  Define "peoples".


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?



Europeans or Inuit whose ancestors converted to Judaism are not "people of the place".  Mestizos and Castizos whose ancestors converted to Christianity do not magically become native Europeans. You people just don't get it.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> The casual way in which you say this, lends itself to a misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once did I say that "Palestinians have no right to defend themselves" --- as you imply. It is the difficult logic to assume that the HoAP can incite a conflict and then claim to be a victim of the injuries incurred.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> •  What conflict did they incite when the colonists came down from Europe to steal their country?
> √  The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Remember:   In the sense of sovereignty _(not civil rights in terms of property law)_ it was not "their country."  No one can steal "their country" because the Council and the Allied Powers did not make disposition on the territory.​
> Remember:  Whether you want to characterize the encouraged immigration as a "colonial project" or what it was, immigration under the Mandate, to achieve a principle goal of the Mandate _(establishment of the Jewish National Home)_ is really up to you.  But clearly, was not an act of aggression.   (Article 2(4) of the UN Charter and General Assembly Resolution 3314)​
> State sovereignty is found within international convention known as the “Westphalian System,” dating back to 1648 with the Peace of Westphalia; the treaty that concluded the Thirty Years’ War.  The notion that every state has the right of self-governance over its people and territory is a concept that builds on the foundation regional peace.  Westphalian sovereignty is the concept of the sovereignty of nation-states on their territory, with no role for external agents in domestic structures.  And this is where we get the notion of "no external interference."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still dancing around the issues.
> 
> 
> The fact that the expellers were newcomers to the country, and
> part of a *colonization project*, relates the case of Palestine to the
> colonialist history of ethnic cleansing in North and South America,
> Africa and Australia, where white settlers routinely committed such
> crimes. This intriguing aspect of the historical instance Israel offers
> was the subject of several recent and excellent studies. Gershon
> Shafir and Baruch Kimmerling informed us about *the connection*
> *between Zionism and Colonialism,* a nexus that can bring us at first
> to exploitation rather than expulsion, but once the idea of an
> exclusive Jewish economy became a central part of the vision,
> there was no room for Arab workers or peasants.
> 
> http://www.pdfarchive.info/pdf/P/Pa/Pappe_Ilan_-_The_Ethnic_Cleansing_of_Palestine.pdf​
> Yet you believe that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from this aggression.
Click to expand...






 What aggression as there was none until the arab muslims started the violence. The Jews came from all over the world to populate their land, something that you ignore because it goes against your POV, and to make it their NATIONal home. The evidence shows that far from expelling the arab muslims the Jewish migrants showed them new methods of farming that increased their crop yields. The Jewish migrants bought lands from the Ottoman owners and not the arab muslim farmers at a rate much higher than what it was worth. They were far from being white settlers as they were middle eastern in skin tone, many darker skinned than the arab muslims. Why don't you just admit that you are here to racially attack the Jews as told to by your leader, all your LIES have been proven false and you are just showing yourself up now when you post your usual crap.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial project was the aggression. Everything has just been back and forth since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration (actually return) is to be considered an act of aggression?  That seems a slippery slope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can a person "return" to a place that they or their ancestors have never been?  Going to a land, from another continent, to colonize it and create a state is not immigration.  It is an invasion.
Click to expand...







 And again the mouthpiece for the islaqmomorons ignores the evidence produced from many sources that show the Jews of the world have the same DNA and that the land was given to them by the legal sovereign rulers in 1923


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?








 The criteria dreamed up by the Nazis, neo Marxists and arab muslims that wants to disenfranchise the Jews from their legally owned lands. Even after being proven wrong on every count they still peddle their LIES and FILTH and make fanciful claims that would mean the Jews outnumbered the muslims in the world


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh WOW.  Unlike the Palestinians, the Israelis are not so insecure and have no need for a special acknowledgement.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with all this talk about "colonialism" is that the Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without external interference.  And they have that right within the territory which is their historical, ancestral and spiritual/religious homeland.
> 
> The quoted resolution reaffirms that ALL PEOPLES have the right to be free from foreign and colonial domination.  That would include the Jewish people.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several UN resolutions stating that the Palestinians have the right to self determination but I haven't seen any for the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis, indeed, most of the people on the planet, are quite satisfied with the all inclusive statement found in Article 1 of the UN Charter.
> 
> I think there are about 139 countries in the world (not sure).   But I can tell you that only a handful of peoples have been mentioned relative to the right of self-determination.  I don't recall ever seeing a UN Resolution mentioning the American right to self-determination either.  That doesn't mean we are not included in the "principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh WOW. Unlike the Palestinians, the Israelis are not so insecure and have no need for a special acknowledgement.​
> You're joking, right?
> 
> Nobody is as more insecure about its legitimacy, or lack thereof, than Israel. They always call Israel the *state *of Israel or the Jewish *state*. They constantly use the term state like they are trying to sell something. Who else does that. Do you ever hear anyone say the state of Brazil or the state of Italy?
Click to expand...






 Yes the many Islamic states that constantly reiterate that they are the Islamic state of *****************    because they are so unsure of themselves being there next week never mind next year.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> It does include Jews but not the ones from Europe.
Click to expand...







 So does the same count for the arab muslims that came from other parts of the M.E. How about those that were born in Israel under the islamonazi rules, or their parents that migrated and were given citizenship under the islamonazi rules. What ever way you try and twist the criteria, if it is not applied equally to both sides then it is racist


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore
> 
> See, your problem is that you don't actually make decisions based on principles which you can apply universally.  You adopt the base notion that the Jewish people are not eligible for self-determination and then work to justify why that is so.  And it fails you every time because it is not based on objective, moral principles.
> 
> You are forced to acknowledge that the Jewish people actually do have rights to self-determination, but then have to qualify that in order to support your pre-determined position.  Oops.
> 
> You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora have lost their rights to claim to be part of the Jewish people, and have thus lost their rights to self-determination in the historical, ancestral and religious territory of the Jewish people which you admit actually HAVE the right to self-determination in their historical, ancestral and religious territory.  Thus you make the CRITERIA for self-determination to have the quality of not being forced into a Diaspora.  Which, if applied equally, means that a successful ethnic cleansing REMOVES the right to self-determination.  Which means, in turn, that the "people of a place" means only those who are currently inhabiting the place and that all those who "lost" the place are stripped of their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that the Jewish people in the Diaspora, blah, blah,blah.​
> They are not diaspora if they have no ancestors from that territory.
> 
> All peoples have the right to self determination. You just don't know the definition of "peoples."
Click to expand...







 And the DNA evidence alone shows that 95% of the Jews in the diaspora have the same DNA as that of the Jews that never left. And also the same DNA as that of the remains in Jewish cemeteries . So how about a link to substantiate your claims that the Jews in the diaspora do not have ancestors from the area.


Nor do you who refuses to accept Jews as being "peoples" and see them as something outside of international law.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people ARE the "people of the place".  The Jewish people are both the current "people of the place" and the oldest surviving culture of the place.  Denying either of these things is ludicrous.
> 
> By what criteria can you possibly define "the people of the place" and have it NOT INCLUDE Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans or Inuit whose ancestors converted to Judaism are not "people of the place".  Mestizos and Castizos whose ancestors converted to Christianity do not magically become native Europeans. You people just don't get it.
Click to expand...



Inuit people don't magically become un-Inuit if the move to Europe.  And Jewish people don't magically become un-Jewish just because they (or their ancestors) move to Europe or are forced into a Diaspora in Europe.


----------



## montelatici

Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.

The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.

"Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.
> 
> The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.
> 
> "Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European



Similarly, the invading / colonizing Turks followed later by the invading / colonizing Egyptians, Syrians and Lebanese were not 'Pal'istanian'. 

It's obvious that your screeching is selective and intended only to placate your insensate Jooooooo hatreds.


----------



## montelatici

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.
> 
> The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.
> 
> "Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, the invading / colonizing Turks followed later by the invading / colonizing Egyptians, Syrians and Lebanese were not 'Pal'istanian'.
> 
> It's obvious that your screeching is selective and intended only to placate your insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
Click to expand...


Your fantasies are entertaining, but you are making a fool of yourself as usual.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.
> 
> The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.
> 
> "Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, the invading / colonizing Turks followed later by the invading / colonizing Egyptians, Syrians and Lebanese were not 'Pal'istanian'.
> 
> It's obvious that your screeching is selective and intended only to placate your insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fantasies are entertaining, but you are making a fool of yourself as usual.
Click to expand...


Your retreat to stuttering and mumbling is entertaining.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> ...whose ancestors converted to Judaism...
> 
> ...Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism.



I challenge this idea that Jewishness is (only) a religion.  One can not become Jewish by saying, "I believe!" and taking a dip in holy water. 

In order to become Jewish, you must adopt an entirely new culture.  You must learn a new language.  You must wear strange garments.  You must completely change your diet.  You are presented with new foods to try, some of them very strange.  You must take on an entirely different calendar.  You must celebrate different holidays and learn all of the rituals associated with them. Your life rituals are changed (births, deaths, marriages).  You must accept a long list of restrictions on your actions and incorporate a number of new habits.  It is indeed, taking on an entirely new culture. 

So the "its only a religion" argument is patently false.


----------



## montelatici

If that were the case there would be no Chinese, Italian, Indian or African as they don't eat what you consider Jewish food, do not know Hebrew, don't wear garments you are thinking of, have the same culture as the nation they are citizens of and use the calendar of the culture they are in.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici 

Out of curiosity, do you think it is possible, theoretically or in practice, for a person to have more than one cultural background and to practice elements of more than one cultural background?


----------



## montelatici

Once integrated into a society, no.  Up to now, Americans, of whatever background, become culturally American within 2 generations max.  The situation is different in France where the Muslims just don't integrate.  I suppose it's because there are a large number of them, they appear to prefer to live in ghettos among their own, and have constant contact with Algeria, Morocco etc.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Miri Eisin served in the Israeli intelligence community and retired from active duty at the rank of full colonel in 2004.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.
> 
> The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.
> 
> "Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European







 Same old lies that have been debunked thousands of times, and you are too much of a coward to admit it


----------



## P F Tinmore

IDF goontard gets his due.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism. They were not natives of Palestine. They were natives of various European countries.
> 
> The Mestizos in Latin America, who have some amount of Spanish ancestry, are not natives of Spain.  Just as North Americans who have a mixture of European ancestry are not natives of any European country or Europe. They are natives of North America.
> 
> "Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European"
> 
> Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, the invading / colonizing Turks followed later by the invading / colonizing Egyptians, Syrians and Lebanese were not 'Pal'istanian'.
> 
> It's obvious that your screeching is selective and intended only to placate your insensate Jooooooo hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fantasies are entertaining, but you are making a fool of yourself as usual.
Click to expand...







 Do shut up monte you are starting to repeat yourself and your LIES.   You are the worst of invading colonisers there are as you wont admit that you are just as bad as the muslim invaders who are swamping Europe today.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Once integrated into a society, no.  Up to now, Americans, of whatever background, become culturally American within 2 generations max.  The situation is different in France where the Muslims just don't integrate.  I suppose it's because there are a large number of them, they appear to prefer to live in ghettos among their own, and have constant contact with Algeria, Morocco etc.








So you have turned your back on your catholic heritage, American heritage and fully embraced islam.

By the way muslims don't integrate PERIOD  it is against their religion and culture.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> IDF goontard gets his due.








You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.



Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF goontard gets his due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
Click to expand...

Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.


----------



## Hollie

Weeding out the Islamic terrorists


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists


Killing more civilians from afar.

Candy ass attack for sure.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
Click to expand...

Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
Click to expand...

Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
Click to expand...


The well placed jdam is a cure for Islamic terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The well placed jdam is a cure for Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...

Looks like a civilian apartment building.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF goontard gets his due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.
Click to expand...






 WRONG again as it shows a small part of a large picture. The first is an arrest of a violent protestor by the IDF to minimise injury to him and the arresting officers.
 The second shows a man threatening violence to a soldier who realises he is about to be arrested.

 Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.  When you understand the difference come back and grovel in the dirt like the terrorist defending scum you are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF goontard gets his due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again as it shows a small part of a large picture. The first is an arrest of a violent protestor by the IDF to minimise injury to him and the arresting officers.
> The second shows a man threatening violence to a soldier who realises he is about to be arrested.
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.  When you understand the difference come back and grovel in the dirt like the terrorist defending scum you are.
Click to expand...

Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.

The intent to kill is merely speculation. It looks like they were just knocking the snot out of that asshole.

How about 50 candy ass soldiers to arrest a woman?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
Click to expand...






 Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.

Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The well placed jdam is a cure for Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a civilian apartment building.
Click to expand...







 Which changed to a valid legal military target once they started using it to attack the Israelis from.  Remember the Geneva conventions ban on using civilian areas to fight wars ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
Click to expand...






 Its not as it is world wide now that hamas and the Palestinians are terrorists. Just because you don't like them being branded terrorists does not stop them from being terrorists does it.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF goontard gets his due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again as it shows a small part of a large picture. The first is an arrest of a violent protestor by the IDF to minimise injury to him and the arresting officers.
> The second shows a man threatening violence to a soldier who realises he is about to be arrested.
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.  When you understand the difference come back and grovel in the dirt like the terrorist defending scum you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.
> 
> The intent to kill is merely speculation. It looks like they were just knocking the snot out of that asshole.
> 
> How about 50 candy ass soldiers to arrest a woman?
Click to expand...







 Accfording to the islamonazi propagandist and RT . Not a valid truthful word in either of them, must try harder if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.
> 
> Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.
Click to expand...

Israel's standard old canard.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not as it is world wide now that hamas and the Palestinians are terrorists. Just because you don't like them being branded terrorists does not stop them from being terrorists does it.
Click to expand...

Pffft, tell a lie often enough...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDF goontard gets his due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again as it shows a small part of a large picture. The first is an arrest of a violent protestor by the IDF to minimise injury to him and the arresting officers.
> The second shows a man threatening violence to a soldier who realises he is about to be arrested.
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.  When you understand the difference come back and grovel in the dirt like the terrorist defending scum you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.
> 
> The intent to kill is merely speculation. It looks like they were just knocking the snot out of that asshole.
> 
> How about 50 candy ass soldiers to arrest a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accfording to the islamonazi propagandist and RT . Not a valid truthful word in either of them, must try harder if you want to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...

She doesn't look that dangerous to me.

BTW, she is a Christian.


----------



## Hollie

How about this daily flower?

By the way, she's an Arab-Moslem Death Cultist.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.
> 
> Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel's standard old canard.
Click to expand...






 Fact shown and proven by the media in 2014, that the Palestinians tried to suppress by threatening the journalists. This left them with no propaganda to demonise the Jews with, and they saw their worth drop in the eyes of the world. Expect an attack on Israel any time soon so that hamas will have something to complain about when Israel responds.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on Moslems / Islamist terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still pimping Israel's terrorist propaganda crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not as it is world wide now that hamas and the Palestinians are terrorists. Just because you don't like them being branded terrorists does not stop them from being terrorists does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, tell a lie often enough...
Click to expand...






 No lies as their own actions that amount to war crimes show they are terrorists. What else would you cal firing illegal weapons at Israeli children that carry chemical and biological agents ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that you have just proven that the Palestinian are violent psychopaths and have no intention of being human and peaceful. How they hate the Jews so much that they will kill them with their bare hands as long as they outnumber them at least 20 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fail by you showing that you and the Palestinians are losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Big brave IDF assholes. You will never see those candy asses one on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again as it shows a small part of a large picture. The first is an arrest of a violent protestor by the IDF to minimise injury to him and the arresting officers.
> The second shows a man threatening violence to a soldier who realises he is about to be arrested.
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.  When you understand the difference come back and grovel in the dirt like the terrorist defending scum you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not like your video of 20 to 50 Palestinians throwing stones at a car and attacking an unarmed person with the intent to kill.
> 
> The intent to kill is merely speculation. It looks like they were just knocking the snot out of that asshole.
> 
> How about 50 candy ass soldiers to arrest a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accfording to the islamonazi propagandist and RT . Not a valid truthful word in either of them, must try harder if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't look that dangerous to me.
> 
> BTW, she is a Christian.
Click to expand...





 And she spouts islamonazi propaganda, she is a threat to the country and was to be deported to Jericho. If she was a tyreat to hamas or fatah she would have been gang raped and then shot.

 No different to what the USA did in WW2 to the Germans, Japanese and Italians living in the states. they arrested them and sent them to camps for the duration of the war. Some were deported back to their country of origin


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.
> 
> Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.
Click to expand...

WOW, so many Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.
> 
> Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


I've noticed that you typically retreat to the "Israeli talking points" slogan when your attempts at argument ultimately fail. 

I can understand you and the Islamist world have a difficult time dealing with chronic and repeatable failure. The relevant first world tends to shake its collective head as we witness Islamist backwaters consume themselves from within. The disease of Islamism has so afflicted the Islamist Middle East that the entire region of the planet is an economic, social and political wasteland. 

The invented Pal'istanians are just another symptom of the Islamist disease. You retrogrades throw your own children on the raging bonfires of hate you create and then whine like a poked swine when the incoming starts.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...whose ancestors converted to Judaism...
> 
> ...Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge this idea that Jewishness is (only) a religion.  One can not become Jewish by saying, "I believe!" and taking a dip in holy water.
> 
> In order to become Jewish, you must adopt an entirely new culture.  You must learn a new language.  You must wear strange garments.  You must completely change your diet.  You are presented with new foods to try, some of them very strange.  You must take on an entirely different calendar.  You must celebrate different holidays and learn all of the rituals associated with them. Your life rituals are changed (births, deaths, marriages).  You must accept a long list of restrictions on your actions and incorporate a number of new habits.  It is indeed, taking on an entirely new culture.
> 
> So the "its only a religion" argument is patently false.
Click to expand...


Just because a religion  has strictures and rituals it requires obedience to, it does not make it a ethnic culture but merely a religious one. There are still Jewish -English, -French, -Germans, -Russians, -Chinese, etc. who remain culturally English, French, Germans, Russians, etc but  practice Judaism as their religion. The conflation between religion and "ethnicity" for Jewish people began with Zionism in the mid 19th century; originally considered a fringe lunatic group by most Jewish people around the world who at the time and for a long time afterwards considered themselves as natives of their own countries.

There is no cultural link between modern European Jewish people and Palestine.


----------



## Snouter

There is no such thing as "Israelis."  We need to define the terms.  According to history the 12 tribes of Israel never even fucking existed, ever.  According to Yahweh based mythology the 12 tribes of Israel started around 980 BCE with the 10 tribes of Israel being assimilated into Syria circa 700 BCE.  Folks that means Israel ceased to exist in the mythology and in real life they probably never existed.  That leaves us with the 2 remaining tribes Judah and Benjamin, the "jews."  At some point some inbred douchebags decided they were Judah and Benjamin and obviously most countries did not like underground, criminal enterprises back then.  As a result of inbreeding, they look a certain way and have certain diseases those of us a result natural selection do not have thank God.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeding out the Islamic terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing more civilians from afar.
> 
> Candy ass attack for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard procedure by all armies during war, if the Palestinians don't want their city destroyed then stop firing illegal weapons at Israeli children.
> 
> Thecandy asses are the Palestinians that hide behind women, children, schools, hospitals and anything else they think will stop the IDF from firing on them. Over half of gaza is open countryside from which they could fight the war they started and not see one child killed. But then they would lose every terrorist and all the propaganda they get for free when they murder their own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, so many Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Are you saying that they are not true, and that the Palestinians did not do them ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...whose ancestors converted to Judaism...
> 
> ...Judaism is a religion. The European Zionists that colonized Palestine were Europeans that practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge this idea that Jewishness is (only) a religion.  One can not become Jewish by saying, "I believe!" and taking a dip in holy water.
> 
> In order to become Jewish, you must adopt an entirely new culture.  You must learn a new language.  You must wear strange garments.  You must completely change your diet.  You are presented with new foods to try, some of them very strange.  You must take on an entirely different calendar.  You must celebrate different holidays and learn all of the rituals associated with them. Your life rituals are changed (births, deaths, marriages).  You must accept a long list of restrictions on your actions and incorporate a number of new habits.  It is indeed, taking on an entirely new culture.
> 
> So the "its only a religion" argument is patently false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because a religion  has strictures and rituals it requires obedience to, it does not make it a ethnic culture but merely a religious one. There are still Jewish -English, -French, -Germans, -Russians, -Chinese, etc. who remain culturally English, French, Germans, Russians, etc but  practice Judaism as their religion. The conflation between religion and "ethnicity" for Jewish people began with Zionism in the mid 19th century; originally considered a fringe lunatic group by most Jewish people around the world who at the time and for a long time afterwards considered themselves as natives of their own countries.
> 
> There is no cultural link between modern European Jewish people and Palestine.
Click to expand...






 LINK to prove your false claim from an unbiased source


----------



## Phoenall

Snouter said:


> There is no such thing as "Israelis."  We need to define the terms.  According to history the 12 tribes of Israel never even fucking existed, ever.  According to Yahweh based mythology the 12 tribes of Israel started around 980 BCE with the 10 tribes of Israel being assimilated into Syria circa 700 BCE.  Folks that means Israel ceased to exist in the mythology and in real life they probably never existed.  That leaves us with the 2 remaining tribes Judah and Benjamin, the "jews."  At some point some inbred douchebags decided they were Judah and Benjamin and obviously most countries did not like underground, criminal enterprises back then.  As a result of inbreeding, they look a certain way and have certain diseases those of us a result natural selection do not have thank God.






 That is only the history you believe in of course, the real history shows you to be wrong.    Once again islamonazi propaganda because it meets with your Jew hatred


----------



## Challenger

Snouter said:


> There is no such thing as "Israelis."  We need to define the terms.  According to history the 12 tribes of Israel never even fucking existed, ever.  According to Yahweh based mythology the 12 tribes of Israel started around 980 BCE with the 10 tribes of Israel being assimilated into Syria circa 700 BCE.  Folks that means Israel ceased to exist in the mythology and in real life they probably never existed.  That leaves us with the 2 remaining tribes Judah and Benjamin, the "jews."  At some point some inbred douchebags decided they were Judah and Benjamin and obviously most countries did not like underground, criminal enterprises back then.  As a result of inbreeding, they look a certain way and have certain diseases those of us a result natural selection do not have thank God.



Like it or not, there is such a thing as "Israelis", as of 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> There is no cultural link between modern European Jewish people and Palestine.



You have a very odd idea of "culture" then. 

What makes a French person ethnically French?  How can you distinguish someone of French ethnicity from someone of Spanish ethnicity?  How do you distinguish between Spanish and Catalan culture?  What makes Palestinians a distinct culture?


----------



## montelatici

Jews of Europe were/are culturally European.  An Italian Jew is an Italian that practices Judaism.  I don't understand what is so difficult to understand.  Would you claim that an American that practices Judaism is culturally Israeli? Sheesh.


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


>


Such apaulling ......Ignorance with some Jews..."one person said the Palestinians were from Algeria and Morocco!!!!!!!I thought a Jew would that know that it was the Jews that came to Israel from these two countries because the Palestinian certainly didn't" Amazing Ignorance with some,and shows how the indoctorination since 1948 has worked...on some Jewish Israelis even though it's a lie.

Excellent Post Tinnie,...steve


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Individuals opinions  and not a government policy. You need to research your material a lot more


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Jews of Europe were/are culturally European.  An Italian Jew is an Italian that practices Judaism.  I don't understand what is so difficult to understand.  Would you claim that an American that practices Judaism is culturally Israeli? Sheesh.







 Not according to your Nazi friends who stated that they were not European at all. Seems the new Nazis want to change the history all over again.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such apaulling ......Ignorance with some Jews..."one person said the Palestinians were from Algeria and Morocco!!!!!!!I thought a Jew would that know that it was the Jews that came to Israel from these two countries because the Palestinian certainly didn't" Amazing Ignorance with some,and shows how the indoctorination since 1948 has worked...on some Jewish Israelis even though it's a lie.
> 
> Excellent Post Tinnie,...steve
Click to expand...








 Seems that you are ignorant of the facts again


----------



## LaDexter

Israelis = The worst terrorists on planet Earth


----------



## Phoenall

LaDexter said:


> Israelis = The worst terrorists on planet Earth









 Another Nazi who hates the Jews.

 Which organisation with the authority to do so has declared Israel to be a terrorist state.


----------



## Shusha

Phoenall said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis = The worst terrorists on planet Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Nazi who hates the Jews.
> 
> Which organisation with the authority to do so has declared Israel to be a terrorist state.
Click to expand...



Another who has no objective criteria for words they use so they can demonize Jews.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> Jews of Europe were/are culturally European.  An Italian Jew is an Italian that practices Judaism.  I don't understand what is so difficult to understand.  Would you claim that an American that practices Judaism is culturally Israeli? Sheesh.



But what makes someone "culturally Italian"?  What qualities do they possess which distinguish Italian culture from Swiss culture from Irish culture?  

You are unwilling to provide the criteria you use for defining "culture", knowing, of course, that you cannot do so without exposing your unfair and unequal treatment of the Jewish people.


----------



## montelatici

If you need to have culture defined for you, it really makes no sense to discuss it.

If you haven't been taught that a common language, literature, music, painting, sculpture, mannerisms, negotiation techniques, work habits, cuisine and other aspects of a people make up its culture, you need to go back and do a little study.  Italians of the Jewish, Catholic, Protestant, Hindu and now the 2nd and third generations of even the Muslims faiths share the Italian culture.  Modigliani was an Italian artist of the Jewish faith just as his contemporary, Gino Romiti, was an Italian painter of the Catholic faith.

Do you think Italian Jews eat that crap that Eastern European Jews eat?  Italian Jews cook and eat Italian food, like all Italians.  They speak Italian, read (and write) Italian Literature, speak with their hands like all Italians, took a 3 hour break in mid day during the work day (although Italians are losing that luxury).  

It's no different with American Jews.  They are culturally Americans.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> ...a common language, literature, music, painting, sculpture, mannerisms, negotiation techniques, work habits, cuisine and other aspects of a people make up its culture



Thank you.  So denying that there is such a thing as a Jewish culture is really rather foolish of you since the Jewish people have all of the markers of culture that you have so thoughtfully just provided, as well as others which you missed.


----------



## Phoenall

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a common language, literature, music, painting, sculpture, mannerisms, negotiation techniques, work habits, cuisine and other aspects of a people make up its culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  So denying that there is such a thing as a Jewish culture is really rather foolish of you since the Jewish people have all of the markers of culture that you have so thoughtfully just provided, as well as others which you missed.
Click to expand...






 The question to ask him is his culture that of Italian Catholic or of American first nations


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

A typical mission to promote hate and derision.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Forbidden israeli history- Israeli docco maker Lia Tarachansky *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Interview with Jeff Halper from Jerusalem on Israel-Palestine tensions *

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Forbidden israeli history- Israeli docco maker Lia Tarachansky *
> 
> **









 And once again all you have is islamonaxi propagands from a Palestinian source. Just your usual pack of lies and libels that you believe to be the truth


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Interview with Jeff Halper from Jerusalem on Israel-Palestine tensions *
> 
> **









 And yet again just Palestinian talking points, LIES and propaganda because the truth is so hurtful to your cause.

 You have had one good trouncing already over the poisoned wells fiasco that you have not admitted was a LIE


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Forbidden israeli history- Israeli docco maker Lia Tarachansky *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again all you have is islamonaxi propagands from a Palestinian source. Just your usual pack of lies and libels that you believe to be the truth
Click to expand...

You are full of shit, as usual.

Lia Tarachansky is an Israeli Jew raised in a West Bank settlement.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Forbidden israeli history- Israeli docco maker Lia Tarachansky *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again all you have is islamonaxi propagands from a Palestinian source. Just your usual pack of lies and libels that you believe to be the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of shit, as usual.
> 
> Lia Tarachansky is an Israeli Jew raised in a West Bank settlement.
Click to expand...







 And how does that stop your link from being islamonazi propaganda then. You forget that Israel has freedom of speech and so its citizens can say what they want as long as it does not incite violence or cause harm to others 

Unlike your hero's the palestinians that would have raped her as they were slitting her throat to silence her voice


----------



## Mindful

Jerusalem - 2,100 Year Old Coins, Bearing Names Of Maccabean Kings, Found In Israel


----------



## Mindful

A Palestinian girl whose bicycle was destroyed by two border guards in Hebron, tries out a new bicycle purchased for her by an Israeli man on August 17, 2016.


----------



## RoccoR

et al,

I was scanning the news, and this News Article caught my eye.

August 8, 2016
*IDF Foreign Recruits Stream To Israel*
This month alone, the IDF is welcoming close to 500 volunteers from 21 countries. According to the Defense Ministry 2016 statistics, 45 percent of foreign volunteers are from France, 29 percent are from the U.S. and 5 percent are British. These recruits are considered “lone soldiers” (soldiers without family in Israel or native Israelis who are orphans or estranged from their families) even if they have not made _aliyah_ (immigrated to Israel).

Brigadier General Yehiel Gozal, CEO of _The LIBI Fund_, the only official fund of the IDF, explained to _Breaking Israel News_ that Nefesh B’Nefesh, an organization which facilitates the integration of new Israeli residents into Israeli society, cannot help people who volunteer to serve in the IDF if they haven’t officially made aliyah.

“That is where _LIBI_ steps in,” he said. “We ensure that volunteer soldiers are treated as well as lone soldiers. After all, they are dedicating their time and lives to help Israel.”​
I thought this was quite remarkable and an aspect that is not widely known.  By when you ask "Who are the ISRAELIs" you cannot forget that it is a complex question; and Israel has a complex society _(500 volunteers from 21 countries)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Netanyahu explains ethnic cleansing *

**


----------



## Hollie

Arab-Moslem terrorists practice ethic cleansing


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Netanyahu explains ethnic cleansing *
> 
> **










 Which hate site did you find that on, all it is is a poorly rendered mish-mash of unrelated articles designed to SLIME THE JEWS and paint them blacker than black. It proves to everyone that you are scouring the internet for anything you can use to justify your denial of Jewish rights and to twist so the Jews are hated by more and more people. The producer of this video should be charged with incitement to violence, murder and terrorism and given a very slow acting lethal injection, televised on every channel in real time . While those who spread this vile filth and LIES should have their human, civil and legal rights removed for a period of no less than 6 months for every time they show these islamonazi propaganda renderings.


 Just found your source on E I making you nothing short of being a defender and supporter of islamonazi terrorism and violence


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why should the US dictate how Israelis treat Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









 AND AGAIN YOU RESORT TO ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA FROM PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS DONT YOU HAVE ANYTHING FROM A VALID SOURCE ?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

This video is more than a year old.



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*

"RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."

"Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."

*(COMMENT)*

Relative to the opening story:



 
How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.

We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.

There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
On to the ancillary story...

Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.

I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
this International Treaty with the force of law.

Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY

*ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]* 

Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.

The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means: 

Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This video is more than a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*
> 
> "RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."
> 
> "Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to the opening story:
> 
> View attachment 98735
> How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.
> 
> There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
> On to the ancillary story...
> Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.
> 
> I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
> this International Treaty with the force of law.
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
> PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY
> 
> *ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]*
> 
> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means:
> 
> Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
> In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

We do not know what provoked the incident.​
Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This video is more than a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*
> 
> "RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."
> 
> "Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to the opening story:
> 
> View attachment 98735
> How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.
> 
> There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
> On to the ancillary story...
> Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.
> 
> I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
> this International Treaty with the force of law.
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
> PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY
> 
> *ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]*
> 
> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means:
> 
> Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
> In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.​
> Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.
Click to expand...


You can use your YouTube video search tools and discover how often these Pal'istanian "peaceful protests" were attended by such Pallywood Production stars such as Shirley Temper. They weren't so peaceful when the more excitable of the Ummah's media stars went into "camera - action" mode.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This video is more than a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*
> 
> "RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."
> 
> "Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to the opening story:
> 
> View attachment 98735
> How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.
> 
> There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
> On to the ancillary story...
> Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.
> 
> I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
> this International Treaty with the force of law.
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
> PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY
> 
> *ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]*
> 
> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means:
> 
> Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
> In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.​
> Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can use your YouTube video search tools and discover how often these Pal'istanian "peaceful protests" were attended by such Pallywood Production stars such as Shirley Temper. They weren't so peaceful when the more excitable of the Ummah's media stars went into "camera - action" mode.
Click to expand...

Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) did not start the violence?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> ​We do not know what provoked the incident.​
> Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.



Since when is throwing rocks "peaceful protest"?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?



I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
Click to expand...

You are starting in the middle.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
Click to expand...


Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.  

Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.  

Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
Click to expand...

No, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Hollie

Who are the Israelis?

Headline / Israel & Middle East / US / Canada / Venture Capital / World | By *Abigail Klein Leichman *

*9 Israeli Startups Funded By Holywood Stars*
World's Celebrities such as Leonardo DiCaprio, Ashton Kutcher, Serena Williams, Jay-Z and Will.i.am invested in the cool Israeli technologies and they are keep on coming in the search for the next big thing
Celebrity endorsements are a big boon for brands. Just ask SodaStream, the Israeli company touted by Hollywood beauty Scarlett Johansson and “Game of Thrones” star Thor Bjornsson. Ask HOT, the Israeli telecom for which Portuguese soccer star Cristiano Ronaldo filmed a funny TV commercial.


----------



## RoccoR

Shusha,  et al,

The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.



Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
Click to expand...

*(OBSERVATION)*

*R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge. 
OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
*Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
*IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers." 
 at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing." 
 at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
*(COMMENT)*

The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.    
Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.  

For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> No, you haven't been paying attention.



Oh, by all means enlighten me.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Do you think partisans under German occupation in France, Italy etc. behaved badly?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why is that?


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think partisans under German occupation in France, Italy etc. behaved badly?
Click to expand...

That's a rather nonsensical attempt at comparison.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This video is more than a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*
> 
> "RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."
> 
> "Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to the opening story:
> 
> View attachment 98735
> How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.
> 
> There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
> On to the ancillary story...
> Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.
> 
> I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
> this International Treaty with the force of law.
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
> PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY
> 
> *ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]*
> 
> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means:
> 
> Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
> In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.​
> Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.
Click to expand...








 Throwing rocks is not peaceful, it is violent terrorism. This is like saying if the people hadnt elected obama then the black Americans would not have became more violent.

arab muslims dont do peaceful, it is not in their dictionary


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This video is more than a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(WHO IS RT-Amercia NEWS)*
> 
> "RT covers stories overlooked by the mainstream media, providing alternative perspectives on current affairs, and acquaints international audiences with a Russian viewpoint on major global events."
> 
> "Online, RT is the top non-Anglo-Saxon TV news network in in terms of online PC audience, according to comScore."
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Relative to the opening story:
> 
> View attachment 98735
> How can anyone --- claim to have clear picture of the incident portrayed in this video.  All we see is the post takedown of the offender.   If you have ever had to take a hard core Juvenile Offender to the Detention Center, you will know that they are not all sweet little children that are so very good at heart.  This kids have been subject to anti-Israel propaganda and egged-on to commit violent acts from the day they were born.
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.  The video clip only shows what could be a an IDF Soldier, or a Member of the Police, being assaulted by a narrator identified group of people in what is described as, what happened after an a member of the IDF "violently slammed" a young rock thrower to the ground.
> 
> There are some very strange aspects recorded in this clip.  I'm not sure of what I see is matching what is being narrated.​
> On to the ancillary story...
> Isn't it interesting that the news guest being interviewed just happens to be not just a member of the Israeli Special Forces (?) but also a personal friend of the family.  I thought it was also interesting that a professional camera crew just happened to be on-site with more than one camera teams.
> 
> I notice that guest points out that the resistance movement is legal under international law, which would not be correct.  I've ask a number of times, for pro-Palestinians, to point that law out to me.  What I have seen is
> this International Treaty with the force of law.
> Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
> PENAL LEGISLATION. V. PENALTIES. DEATH PENALTY
> 
> *ARTICLE 68 [ Link ]*
> 
> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 [ Link ] of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 [ Link ] and 65 [ Link ] may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Article 8 - War crimes - Rome Statutes International Criminal Code  2(e)(vii) For the purpose of this Statute, "war crimes" means:
> 
> Conscripting or enlisting children under the age of fifteen years into armed forces or groups or using them to participate actively in hostilities;​
> In this interview, not unlike so many pro-Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP), Miko Peled attempts to incite and encourage Arab Palestinians to participate by telling them in some false authority, that Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, are legal under international law.  Any territorial conflict declared to fall under the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do not know what provoked the incident.​
> Yeah we do. There was a peaceful protest and the IDF came and started a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can use your YouTube video search tools and discover how often these Pal'istanian "peaceful protests" were attended by such Pallywood Production stars such as Shirley Temper. They weren't so peaceful when the more excitable of the Ummah's media stars went into "camera - action" mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) did not start the violence?
Click to expand...








 Yes every single one, as the IDF follow the law of the land in putting down the arab muslim protesters. Try reading Jordanian law as that is the law that applies


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
Click to expand...







 No you are, the protests are engineered to become violent when you see the piles of rocks at the side of the road. Look at all you video's and you will see them


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...









 Because they are nothing less than filthy terrorist scum


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't been paying attention.
Click to expand...








 Yes we have and this is exactly what you mean. The rocks are stockpiled, meaning the violence is pre-meditated leading to the onus being placed on the head of the arab muslims


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think partisans under German occupation in France, Italy etc. behaved badly?
Click to expand...








 Did they fire illegal weapons at French, British and American children ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
Click to expand...

Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
Click to expand...

What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
Click to expand...

Presumptious. What about your nonsensical question have you not already answered by placating your own Jew hatreds.

The Hamas charter is little more than a re-statement of Islamist ideology. What about the centuries of insensate Jew hatreds delineated in the invention of Islam by Muhammud (swish).


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
Click to expand...







 It is their M.O. as it is all they know. Their letters to other nations are full of threats of violence if they dont give in to the muslims demands. Then full of crying when they are put in their place in responce to the direct threats


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
Click to expand...







Then it was the PLO, the Muslim Brotherhood, the mufti terrorists, nomadic warlords that were the ones instigating the violence against the Jews. There is not one instance of the Jews pre-meditated and violent attack on the arab muslims.


 So hamas was formed in the 1930's under another name, show the israeli violence before this date


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was the PLO, the Muslim Brotherhood, the mufti terrorists, nomadic warlords that were the ones instigating the violence against the Jews. There is not one instance of the Jews pre-meditated and violent attack on the arab muslims.
> 
> 
> So hamas was formed in the 1930's under another name, show the israeli violence before this date
Click to expand...

You UTTER LYING BITCH


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is their M.O. as it is all they know. Their letters to other nations are full of threats of violence if they dont give in to the muslims demands. Then full of crying when they are put in their place in responce to the direct threats
Click to expand...

You UTTER LYING BITCH


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see a violent riot where the IDF ... did not start the violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have and this is exactly what you mean. The rocks are stockpiled, meaning the violence is pre-meditated leading to the onus being placed on the head of the arab muslims
Click to expand...

YOUR UTTER GUTTER LYING BITCH


----------



## Hollie

Who are the Israelis?


Amazon takes option to invest in Kornit - Globes English

*Amazon takes option to invest in Kornit*

Amazon will receive an option to invest up to $38 million in Kornit Digital, the leader in the online personalized clothing market.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Israeli army vs. Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.

*Caution, reality.*


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm not exactly sure what I was looking at, but they were great war movie scenes.



P F Tinmore said:


> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> *Caution, reality.*


*(COMMENT)*

When you talk like this, I have to as the hard questions.

•  What did the Arab Palestinians expect as a consequence to their Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that they directed at the Israelis?

•  Did they just think that the Arab Palestinians could launch 4000 rockets into Israel with no response?

•  Did they think that they could conduct infiltrations and attacks into Israeli sovereign territory with no response?

•  Did the think they could attack at will, kidnap and murder as they please, and not expect a response? ​
It is probably beyond the average Arab Palestinian to understand that they voted a government into office that had the strategy to provoke confrontation so that they could whiny in the international forum just how evil the Israelis are.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.


You and your Israeli propaganda crap.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Answer the questions...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.



Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!  

Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.

Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
Click to expand...

Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.

Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.

The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha,  et al,
> 
> The entire concept of "instigation" indicates that there is more than just a end-purpose; but, a larger plan.
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *R2P Palestinian Children: Proposals to combat Drug dealers targeting Lebanon's camps*
> As cases of Palestinian camp children being targeted by drug dealers are further revealed, proposals are being put forward by the Palestinian Community, Local, Regional and International NGOs, and Civil Society organizations on how to end this scourge.
> OpEdNews Op Eds 11/16/2016 at 08:54:37​
> *Palestinian Violence Surges in Yehudah and Shomron*
> An explosive device was detonated in the late Monday afternoon near Kever HaSheikh where the IDF frequently sets up roadblocks to provide security for Israeli traffic going past Al Hadar in Gush Etzion, in the direction of the northern Efrat junction. _B’chasdei_ _Shamayim_, no injuries were reported.
> By A. Pe'er, Hamodia Military Correspondent Monday, November 14, 2016 at 4:29 pm | י"ג חשון תשע"ז​
> *IDF arrests 2 Palestinians suspected of instigating violence*
> In separate West Bank raid, soldiers and police discover hidden ammunition and weapon parts:
> BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 27, 2016, 5:27 pm
> ​*Israeli-Palestinian violence* · 1y
> A top official in the Palestinian armed group Islamic Jihad ... answering a question about the wave of violence. "The stabbings, the shootings, terrorism, yes." Asked whether this extended to the stabbing allegedly carried out by a 17-year-old Israeli ... al-Jazeera
> An Israeli army spokeswoman tells Al Jazeera that 200 Palestinians in Gaza "approached the security fence, throwing rocks and rolling burning tires at the soldiers."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']"Israeli forces fired [live ammunition] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."
> at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM'] at the main instigators," the spokeswoman said, adding: "I can confirm that five people were hit directly, but the riot is ongoing."   by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM']by Shafik.Mandhai October 9, 2015 at 9:20 AM​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The violence created through terrorism and political extremism are rarely spontaneous events.  As in the case of the occupied Palestine territories (oPt), the various Jihadist Executives have, from time to time, instigated dangerous and/or deadly events by Activists inspiring behaviors of a deadly nature in others.
> Operations directed against the Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Insurgency, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Resistance Violence, strategies for combatting terrorism include a focus on targeted killings and directed against civilians protected by Customary and International Humanitarian Law.  Palestinian rock throwing dates back to a time before the Palestinian Declaration of Independence.
> 
> For instance, when HAMAS was first formed (1988) they published an Islamist leaflets which first appeared several months after the first Intifadah; focused on several themes. They encouraged martyrdom by reminding young Palestinians throwing rocks of the meaning of jihad, patience, and sacrifice. On a tactical level, these pamphlets directed the methods of violent protest, even how to counter Israeli tear gas.  They evolved into a means of informing Palestinians in Gaza on strikes, taxation to support jihadist causes, and the gradual evolution of an underground government.  HAMAS is noted for encouraging young Palestinians to attempt suicide incursions into Israeli territory.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was the PLO, the Muslim Brotherhood, the mufti terrorists, nomadic warlords that were the ones instigating the violence against the Jews. There is not one instance of the Jews pre-meditated and violent attack on the arab muslims.
> 
> 
> So hamas was formed in the 1930's under another name, show the israeli violence before this date
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You UTTER LYING BITCH
Click to expand...









 LOST THE PLOT AGAIN WHEN FACED WITH THE TRUTH


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
Click to expand...


Actually, Israel and the Arab-Moslem Death Cultists do not use the same standard.

From the Hamas charter:

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue the opposite.  I've never seen a violent riot where there was no Palestinian violence as the instigating factor.
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have and this is exactly what you mean. The rocks are stockpiled, meaning the violence is pre-meditated leading to the onus being placed on the head of the arab muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR UTTER GUTTER LYING BITCH
Click to expand...









 You just cant handle the truth can you


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> *Caution, reality.*








If one illegal weapon was discharged from that are then it is a valid military target under international law. Over half of gaza is open land where hamas could fire their illegal weapons without putting civilians in he line of fire, this is why hamas is seen as the cause of the civilian deaths.


 But this means you are defending islamonazi terrorism so you look for ways out of the hole you keep digging


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
Click to expand...








 Only to you who believes the islamonazi propaganda crap spoon fed to you daily on the hate sites


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
Click to expand...








 Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
Click to expand...







 The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what does that have to do with the Palestinians starting violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was the PLO, the Muslim Brotherhood, the mufti terrorists, nomadic warlords that were the ones instigating the violence against the Jews. There is not one instance of the Jews pre-meditated and violent attack on the arab muslims.
> 
> 
> So hamas was formed in the 1930's under another name, show the israeli violence before this date
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You UTTER LYING BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST THE PLOT AGAIN WHEN FACED WITH THE TRUTH
Click to expand...

 MMMEEEEEEE    NEVER


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have and this is exactly what you mean. The rocks are stockpiled, meaning the violence is pre-meditated leading to the onus being placed on the head of the arab muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR UTTER GUTTER LYING BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just cant handle the truth can you
Click to expand...

You Have No Truth Bitch


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.
Click to expand...

Sad bastard how is it 100 times more Palestinian children have been slaughtered by Jews than Palestinians have killed Jewish children......you FCUK WIT......


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, I think you forgot to answer the question.  I know you meant to, it just escaped your mind.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Going bac to Posting #508:

• What did the Arab Palestinians expect as a consequence to their Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that they directed at the Israelis?

• Did they just think that the Arab Palestinians could launch 4000 rockets into Israel with no response?

• Did they think that they could conduct infiltrations and attacks into Israeli sovereign territory with no response?

• Did the think they could attack at will, kidnap and murder as they please, and not expect a response? ​Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything. The Hamas charter is a blueprint for war and violence directed at Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the decades of Israeli violence before there was a Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was the PLO, the Muslim Brotherhood, the mufti terrorists, nomadic warlords that were the ones instigating the violence against the Jews. There is not one instance of the Jews pre-meditated and violent attack on the arab muslims.
> 
> 
> So hamas was formed in the 1930's under another name, show the israeli violence before this date
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You UTTER LYING BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST THE PLOT AGAIN WHEN FACED WITH THE TRUTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MMMEEEEEEE    NEVER
Click to expand...








Keep to the topic or be reported


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to figure out what you meant.  You are implying that all Palestinian violence is "caused" by the mere presence of Jews.
> 
> Thus if a Jew walks onto the Temple Mount.  And a Palestinian throws a rock at him.  And the IDF arrests the Palestinian.  And a riot ensues - its all the Jews fault for being present on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Its Abbas' filthy feet argument.  If you would just get your filthy Jewish feet away from me then I wouldn't have to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have and this is exactly what you mean. The rocks are stockpiled, meaning the violence is pre-meditated leading to the onus being placed on the head of the arab muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR UTTER GUTTER LYING BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just cant handle the truth can you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Have No Truth Bitch
Click to expand...








 Of topic name calling again


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad bastard how is it 100 times more Palestinian children have been slaughtered by Jews than Palestinians have killed Jewish children......you FCUK WIT......
Click to expand...









Of topic deflection because the truth hurts


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one illegal weapon was discharged from that are then it is a valid military target under international law. Over half of gaza is open land where hamas could fire their illegal weapons without putting civilians in he line of fire, this is why hamas is seen as the cause of the civilian deaths.
> 
> 
> But this means you are defending islamonazi terrorism so you look for ways out of the hole you keep digging
Click to expand...

More Israeli talking points.

Is that all you have?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
Click to expand...

You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I think you forgot to answer the question.  I know you meant to, it just escaped your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going bac to Posting #508:
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect as a consequence to their Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that they directed at the Israelis?
> 
> • Did they just think that the Arab Palestinians could launch 4000 rockets into Israel with no response?
> 
> • Did they think that they could conduct infiltrations and attacks into Israeli sovereign territory with no response?
> 
> • Did the think they could attack at will, kidnap and murder as they please, and not expect a response?​Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> *Caution, reality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one illegal weapon was discharged from that are then it is a valid military target under international law. Over half of gaza is open land where hamas could fire their illegal weapons without putting civilians in he line of fire, this is why hamas is seen as the cause of the civilian deaths.
> 
> 
> But this means you are defending islamonazi terrorism so you look for ways out of the hole you keep digging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Israeli talking points.
> 
> Is that all you have?
Click to expand...






 Never heard a Jew talking about these facts, but have seen many non Jews talking about them and asking why the arab muslims are allowed to get away with doing it.

 All you have is islamonazi propaganda, talking points and lies


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
Click to expand...







 And when has Israel bombed the crap out of civilians, seeing as they gave up their status the second they became human shields.    This is why you cant answer the request to show they are civilians when Israel bombs military targets ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Yes, I think you forgot to answer the question.  I know you meant to, it just escaped your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this eloquent comeback actually answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your Israeli propaganda crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Answer the questions...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinian are responding to Israel's never ending brutal war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Going bac to Posting #508:
> 
> • What did the Arab Palestinians expect as a consequence to their Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that they directed at the Israelis?
> 
> • Did they just think that the Arab Palestinians could launch 4000 rockets into Israel with no response?
> 
> • Did they think that they could conduct infiltrations and attacks into Israeli sovereign territory with no response?
> 
> • Did the think they could attack at will, kidnap and murder as they please, and not expect a response?​Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.
Click to expand...







 Firing illegal weapons into Israel, engaging in terrorist attacks and violence against unarmed children is not the palestinians defending themselves. THEY ARE WAR CRIMES and CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY that are also breached of international laws and the Geneva conventions


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.



Palestinians are not being attacked.  There is nothing to defend themselves FROM. 

There is nothing about rocket attacks which will ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people.  (The opposite is true).  Nor are these attacks intended to ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people. There is no military objective here. They are intended to create political pressure on Israel and to demonize her response -- with the ultimate goal of destroying a sovereign State.  There is nothing about destroying a sovereign State which is "self-defence".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not being attacked.  There is nothing to defend themselves FROM.
> 
> There is nothing about rocket attacks which will ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people.  (The opposite is true).  Nor are these attacks intended to ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people. There is no military objective here. They are intended to create political pressure on Israel and to demonize her response -- with the ultimate goal of destroying a sovereign State.  There is nothing about destroying a sovereign State which is "self-defence".
Click to expand...

It is Israel's war. They have always been the aggressor.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not being attacked.  There is nothing to defend themselves FROM.
> 
> There is nothing about rocket attacks which will ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people.  (The opposite is true).  Nor are these attacks intended to ensure the safety and security of the Gazan people. There is no military objective here. They are intended to create political pressure on Israel and to demonize her response -- with the ultimate goal of destroying a sovereign State.  There is nothing about destroying a sovereign State which is "self-defence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israel's war. They have always been the aggressor.
Click to expand...







 Who invaded the land granted to the Jews as their national home in 1948 ?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is Israel's war. They have always been the aggressor.



Sure.  Same old argument.  The existence of Israel (the self-determination of the Jewish people) is an aggression.  The presence of Jewish people is an aggression.  

You are not advocating self-defense -- you are advocating for the oppression of a people based on their ethnicity and religion.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

I think you missed it here.



P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:




 ​
The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.

It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.

Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.

There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.

The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.

I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)

MostRespectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Yes, if you choose to interpret it that way.  A myopic view.



P F Tinmore said:


> There you go back to the Palestinians having no right to defend themselves.


*(COMMENT)*

Article 68, Fourth Geneva Convention

The Arab Palestinian may take any measure they want.  But they should be prepared for the consequence of breaking the law.  As long as they can deal with the consequence, I guess it makes no difference.

BUT, they should not cry, whine and blubber about the pain and agony they suffer if they consistently take such actions as to warrant retaliation in kind. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, this is a trick question.



P F Tinmore said:


> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?


*(COMMENT - BASIC THUMBNAIL)*

From the time of the Mudros Armistice (1918), the territory in question formerly of the Ottoman Empire, was subject to Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  In mid-1920, the territory in question came under the Civil Administration under the Mandate as agreed upon by the Allied Powers at San Remo.

There was no invasion or occupation during the Civil Administration authorized by the Allied Powers (have title and rights) until the attack by the combined forces of the Arab League (15 May 1948).  The Jordanians Occupied the West Bank and the Egyptians Occupied the Gaza Strip; as outlined in the Armistice Agreements.

Now I'm sure you are going to Fold, Spindle and Mutilate the reality to fit you vision of reality.  The fact of the matter is that the sovereign power of the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced "all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers" of Turkey --- to the Allied Powers.  So, the Allied Powers cannot invade or occupy itself.  And under the "Title and Rights" --- the Allied Powers can invite immigration into the former occupied enemy territory.

Now I'm sure you are going to ignore this basic truth.  But that is to be expected.  It was a characteristic noted in 100 years ago, and it is the same characteristic we can observe today; some of right here in this discussion group.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici

The Jews should not think that they have special dispensation to maintain colonial rule over the native Muslim and Christian people of Palestine because of the oppression they suffered at the hands of fellow Europeans.  Nor should they think that the European's decision to expropriate the native people of Palestine to the benefit of the Jews, through declarations and treaties whose intent was to evict and expropriate the native people of Palestine makes the Zionist invasion and colonization of Palestine any more legal than the German invasion and colonization of Sudetenland.  

The Palestinians are not going anywhere and the world will not support the continued oppression of the native people of Palestine by the Jews.  The recent UN resolution will be followed by others, and even if vetoed by the U.S., the rest of the world will take actions, analogous to the ones taken by the world (minus Britain and the US initially) against Apartheid South Africa.  Eventually, even with the U.S. as an ally, the Jews will have to take a decision similar to that of the white South Africans. You can't have a minority ruling over a growing majority forever.


----------



## montelatici

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is a trick question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT - BASIC THUMBNAIL)*
> 
> From the time of the Mudros Armistice (1918), the territory in question formerly of the Ottoman Empire, was subject to Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  In mid-1920, the territory in question came under the Civil Administration under the Mandate as agreed upon by the Allied Powers at San Remo.
> 
> There was no invasion or occupation during the Civil Administration authorized by the Allied Powers (have title and rights) until the attack by the combined forces of the Arab League (15 May 1948).  The Jordanians Occupied the West Bank and the Egyptians Occupied the Gaza Strip; as outlined in the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to Fold, Spindle and Mutilate the reality to fit you vision of reality.  The fact of the matter is that the sovereign power of the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced "all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers" of Turkey --- to the Allied Powers.  So, the Allied Powers cannot invade or occupy itself.  And under the "Title and Rights" --- the Allied Powers can invite immigration into the former occupied enemy territory.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to ignore this basic truth.  But that is to be expected.  It was a characteristic noted in 100 years ago, and it is the same characteristic we can observe today; some of right here in this discussion group.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


The Arab League a regional international organization intervened in an attempt to prevent the European Jews from killing and evicting the native people of Palestine.  The Arab League did not enter the Jewish sector, nearly all the fighting occurred in the Arab and International sectors where the European had invaded. For example, the European Jews had laid siege to Jaffa (within the Arab sector) a month or more before the Partition plan was approved.  Jaffa was forced to surrender to the European Jews days before the Israeli declaration of independence and long before the Arab Leagues intervention.  You are blowing smoke and propaganda Rocco.  The Jews were the murderous, hostile aggressors.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is a trick question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT - BASIC THUMBNAIL)*
> 
> From the time of the Mudros Armistice (1918), the territory in question formerly of the Ottoman Empire, was subject to Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  In mid-1920, the territory in question came under the Civil Administration under the Mandate as agreed upon by the Allied Powers at San Remo.
> 
> There was no invasion or occupation during the Civil Administration authorized by the Allied Powers (have title and rights) until the attack by the combined forces of the Arab League (15 May 1948).  The Jordanians Occupied the West Bank and the Egyptians Occupied the Gaza Strip; as outlined in the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to Fold, Spindle and Mutilate the reality to fit you vision of reality.  The fact of the matter is that the sovereign power of the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced "all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers" of Turkey --- to the Allied Powers.  So, the Allied Powers cannot invade or occupy itself.  And under the "Title and Rights" --- the Allied Powers can invite immigration into the former occupied enemy territory.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to ignore this basic truth.  But that is to be expected.  It was a characteristic noted in 100 years ago, and it is the same characteristic we can observe today; some of right here in this discussion group.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one gun. Not one rocket. Not one fighter.
> Just Israel bombing the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your double standard is ASTOUNDING.  You mean to tell me that every single time, of tens of thousands of times, Hamas has fired a rocket at Israel that it was because they saw and were aiming at a gun, or a rocket or a fighter?  Come ON!
> The nerve of you to hold only one side to such exacting standards!
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong.  I think we should hold exacting standards.  But they have to apply to both sides.  You can't argue that Israel has to follow these exacting rules while Hamas can do whatever it pleases without consequence.
> 
> Pick a standard and hold both sides to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad bastard how is it 100 times more Palestinian children have been slaughtered by Jews than Palestinians have killed Jewish children......you FCUK WIT......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic deflection because the truth hurts
Click to expand...

How is this off  Topic


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
Click to expand...









What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is a trick question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT - BASIC THUMBNAIL)*
> 
> From the time of the Mudros Armistice (1918), the territory in question formerly of the Ottoman Empire, was subject to Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA).  In mid-1920, the territory in question came under the Civil Administration under the Mandate as agreed upon by the Allied Powers at San Remo.
> 
> There was no invasion or occupation during the Civil Administration authorized by the Allied Powers (have title and rights) until the attack by the combined forces of the Arab League (15 May 1948).  The Jordanians Occupied the West Bank and the Egyptians Occupied the Gaza Strip; as outlined in the Armistice Agreements.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to Fold, Spindle and Mutilate the reality to fit you vision of reality.  The fact of the matter is that the sovereign power of the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced "all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers" of Turkey --- to the Allied Powers.  So, the Allied Powers cannot invade or occupy itself.  And under the "Title and Rights" --- the Allied Powers can invite immigration into the former occupied enemy territory.
> 
> Now I'm sure you are going to ignore this basic truth.  But that is to be expected.  It was a characteristic noted in 100 years ago, and it is the same characteristic we can observe today; some of right here in this discussion group.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab League a regional international organization intervened in an attempt to prevent the European Jews from killing and evicting the native people of Palestine.  The Arab League did not enter the Jewish sector, nearly all the fighting occurred in the Arab and International sectors where the European had invaded. For example, the European Jews had laid siege to Jaffa (within the Arab sector) a month or more before the Partition plan was approved.  Jaffa was forced to surrender to the European Jews days before the Israeli declaration of independence and long before the Arab Leagues intervention.  You are blowing smoke and propaganda Rocco.  The Jews were the murderous, hostile aggressors.
Click to expand...







 What arab sector as they had denied any involvement with 181. The whole of the mandate was thus JEWISH


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the Palestinians use the same standard.
> 
> Israel fires in the direction of the rockets.
> 
> The Palestinians fire in the direction of the tanks and airplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad bastard how is it 100 times more Palestinian children have been slaughtered by Jews than Palestinians have killed Jewish children......you FCUK WIT......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic deflection because the truth hurts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this off  Topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the thread heading idiot
Click to expand...

Woke you up did I in down town Golders Green.....Looking out of your window at the Pissing Rain.Then you thought to yourself time to dish out more HATE to the Magnificent Liq....Pheo it's all water off a Ducks back to me...if it makes your Sad little life better...just carry on,with your Abuse,Hate and that Zionist Doctrine that has Fcuked your mind up.Viva Palestine....SAY NO TO RABID ZIONISM otherwise you could end up like the Pea Brain Pheonall!!!!!!by the way what the fcuk does Pheonall mean??

I've just researched......Pheo =Murky Gray...like one who lives in shadows

                                     Nall=An Awl=Biblical=The Ear was pierced as being the Organ,thus signifying the servants promise of obedience.

So there you have it.......A Zionist who creeps in the shadows.....who has his Ear pierced to signify his Obedience to the Hateful Zionist Cult, Masters

Always thought you a bit weird Pheo and I was Right,Right,Right


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right as even they say they fire in the direction of Israeli children for the propaganda value. Israel has exact co-ordinates for the rocket firing positions and hit within 100 meters of those targets.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad bastard how is it 100 times more Palestinian children have been slaughtered by Jews than Palestinians have killed Jewish children......you FCUK WIT......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic deflection because the truth hurts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this off  Topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the thread heading idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woke you up did I in down town Golders Green.....Looking out of your window at the Pissing Rain.Then you thought to yourself time to dish out more HATE to the Magnificent Liq....Pheo it's all water off a Ducks back to me...if it makes your Sad little life better...just carry on,with your Abuse,Hate and that Zionist Doctrine that has Fcuked your mind up.Viva Palestine....SAY NO TO RABID ZIONISM otherwise you could end up like the Pea Brain Pheonall!!!!!!by the way what the fcuk does Pheonall mean??
Click to expand...








 Snow actually, covering the land like a blanket. It is you that lives in the islamonazi ghetto called Golders Green.


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> Now I'm sure you are going to Fold, Spindle and Mutilate the reality to fit you vision of reality. The fact of the matter is that the sovereign power of the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic renounced "all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers" of Turkey --- to the Allied Powers. So, the Allied Powers cannot invade or occupy itself. And under the "Title and Rights" --- the Allied Powers can invite immigration into the former occupied enemy territory.



Well I suppose that's one interpretation that could be put on article 16 which actually says.

"Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries." Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive

Nowhere does it say "...to the allied powers", it says, *"the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned."* Which can imply the indigenous populations excercising their right to self-determination. In fact the allied powers made a big song and dance about not acquiring "rights and title" with the creation of the Mandate system in which the various allied powers were merely temporary administrators, mentoring the native populations towards their ultimate independance from such "tutelage".


----------



## montelatici

Rocco makes things up. He is ill-prepared to debate issues such as these.  He is so wrapped up in propaganda and partisanship, he is unable to comprehend the most basic written English. Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations can't be any clearer.  It states, in part:

*"ARTICLE 22.*
_To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world*, there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant.*

*The best method of giving practical effect to this principle is that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources, their experience or their geographical position can best undertake this responsibility, and who are willing to accept it, and that this tutelage should be exercised by them as Mandatories on behalf of the League.*

The character of the mandate must differ according to the stage of the development of the people, the geographical situation of the territory, its economic conditions and other similar circumstances.

*Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone.* The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory."_

Two elements formed the core of the Mandate System, the principle of non-annexation of the territory, and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” .  Very simple.

The principle of administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” was designed to prevent the practice of imperial exploitation of the mandated territory in contrast to former colonial practice of transferring European populations to colonies for exploitative purposes.  The Mandatory’s administration was to assist in developing the territory for the well-being of its native people.

What Rocco continuously fails to understand is that while sovereignty over the former territories (including  Palestine) was removed from the Turkey, Mandatory powers, as set forth by the League of Nations, not sovereignty, were transferred to the selected Mandatory states.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
Click to expand...

The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
Click to expand...








 And where is your evidence, all you have is hearsay and conjecture and no real evidence. 


 Any chance of meeting the criteria of the original request, which nation funded the colonisation ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence, all you have is hearsay and conjecture and no real evidence.
> 
> 
> Any chance of meeting the criteria of the original request, which nation funded the colonisation ?
Click to expand...

Settler colonialism is not necessarily a national project.


----------



## montelatici

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli's have never declared war on the arab muslims, so how is it Israel's war.  It is the palestinians that are engaging in a brutal war against Israeli women and children because they are cowards
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
Click to expand...


The British government not only provided troops to impose the colonization of Palestine by the Zionists, the British government provided government funding and allocated land in Palestine for the European Jews. It was a traditional British colonial project, like Rhodesia. 

*"Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier*...............The proposals submitted by the Zionist Executive were favorably considered by the British government, emphasis was laid on the allocation of land for Jewish colonization in Beisan and in Southern Palestine. He believes that favorable results will follow shortly, Dr. Weizmann declared. A profound change in the attitude of British public opinion in favor of Zionist is noticeable,Dr. Weizmann declared, pointing to the debate which took place Wednesday in the House of Commons concerning the proposed £4,500,000 loan of the Palestine government. This debate in Commons demonstrated an earnest and benevolent attitude toward Zionism on the part of all parties."


Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence, all you have is hearsay and conjecture and no real evidence.
> 
> 
> Any chance of meeting the criteria of the original request, which nation funded the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settler colonialism is not necessarily a national project.
Click to expand...








 Sorry but it is, that is why it is termed Settler Colonialism. So which nation funded the Settler Colonialism, or are you now stuck in the corner.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> I think you missed it here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to declare war to bomb the crap out of civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> War is a generic term.  There are only two kinds of war:
> 
> View attachment 106446​
> The notion that a formal declaration is a political custom, but not a requirement by law.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the act of aggression by the Arab League in the name of the Palestinians, in 1949 was enough.  That opened hostilities and initiated an International Armed Conflict (IAC) that never ended.
> 
> It was an Non-international Armed Conflict prior to 15 May 1948, and transitioned to a IAC on the forced introduction of external coalition forces on 15 May 1948.
> 
> Any attempts to bring closure to the IAC perpetuated by the Arab Palestinians has met with negative results.  While it is commonly claimed that the Arab Palestinians want peace, their actions dictate otherwise.
> 
> There is absolutely no evidence to support that the lifting of Occupation Security Countermeasures over the area currently identified by the Israeli government to be outside Israeli Sovereignty, would bring an outcome of peace from the Arab Palestinians.  It did not in the past and it has been should that withdrawal efforts only result in a growth in Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian have no reason to think that they have some special dispensation to conduct hostile actions against the state integrity, the citizens and the culture of Israel AND NOT expect an Article 51 response.  The people of Israel - exercising their instincts for self preservation and national sovereignty will take such actions, in the face of extraordinary events and deadly threats from the Arab Palestinians, to preserve and protect its culture, its sovereignty and its people.  This is totally independent of any Color of Law that the international community may paint in order to suppress and dominate the Jewish People and deconstruct the Jewish National Home.
> 
> I think you will find, that the Israelis do not really care if the Arab Palestinians want to twist the intent of the Balfour Declaration, the intent of the Allied Powers to put into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, ignore the intent of the San Remo agreement to secure the establishment of the Jewish National Home, mangle the recommendations of Resolution 181, to totally mutilate the intent of the authors in Resolution 242, or attempt to justify the use of bombings, kidnap and murder, assaults and ambushes, hijacking and piracy, the massacre of Olympic contestants, and the intentional targeting of the unarmed and the innocent.  The bottom line is, that the Majority Rule that used the power of law and religion to historically persecute them in the past --- is over.  Now that the Jewish People have a place outside the malfeasance of the International Community (Political and Religious) they will not tolerate the “Tyranny of the Majority” to set the conditions for the destruction by compressing the Jewish National Home into indefensible borders.  (Just My Thought!)
> 
> MostRespectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British government not only provided troops to impose the colonization of Palestine by the Zionists, the British government provided government funding and allocated land in Palestine for the European Jews. It was a traditional British colonial project, like Rhodesia.
> 
> *"Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier*...............The proposals submitted by the Zionist Executive were favorably considered by the British government, emphasis was laid on the allocation of land for Jewish colonization in Beisan and in Southern Palestine. He believes that favorable results will follow shortly, Dr. Weizmann declared. A profound change in the attitude of British public opinion in favor of Zionist is noticeable,Dr. Weizmann declared, pointing to the debate which took place Wednesday in the House of Commons concerning the proposed £4,500,000 loan of the Palestine government. This debate in Commons demonstrated an earnest and benevolent attitude toward Zionism on the part of all parties."
> 
> 
> Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ
Click to expand...







Just one mans words that you are taking out of context rather than admit you are wrong. When the whole house of cards come tumbling down you will be left with a massive loss of face and a worthless reputation


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the foreign, colonial domination imposed on a local population by force the initial aggression in war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence, all you have is hearsay and conjecture and no real evidence.
> 
> 
> Any chance of meeting the criteria of the original request, which nation funded the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settler colonialism is not necessarily a national project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it is, that is why it is termed Settler Colonialism. So which nation funded the Settler Colonialism, or are you now stuck in the corner.
Click to expand...

There is a big difference between colonialism and settler colonialism.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> Rocco makes things up. He is ill-prepared to debate issues such as these.  He is so wrapped up in propaganda and partisanship, he is unable to comprehend the most basic written English. Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations can't be any clearer.  It states, in part:
> 
> *"ARTICLE 22.*
> _To those colonies and territories which as a consequence of the late war have ceased to be under the sovereignty of the States which formerly governed them and which are inhabited by peoples not yet able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world*, there should be applied the principle that the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation and that securities for the performance of this trust should be embodied in this Covenant.*
> 
> *The best method of giving practical effect to this principle is that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources, their experience or their geographical position can best undertake this responsibility, and who are willing to accept it, and that this tutelage should be exercised by them as Mandatories on behalf of the League.*
> 
> The character of the mandate must differ according to the stage of the development of the people, the geographical situation of the territory, its economic conditions and other similar circumstances.
> 
> *Certain communities formerly belonging to the Turkish Empire have reached a stage of development where their existence as independent nations can be provisionally recognized subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a Mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone.* The wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory."_
> 
> Two elements formed the core of the Mandate System, the principle of non-annexation of the territory, and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” .  Very simple.
> 
> The principle of administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” was designed to prevent the practice of imperial exploitation of the mandated territory in contrast to former colonial practice of transferring European populations to colonies for exploitative purposes.  The Mandatory’s administration was to assist in developing the territory for the well-being of its native people.
> 
> What Rocco continuously fails to understand is that while sovereignty over the former territories (including  Palestine) was removed from the Turkey, Mandatory powers, as set forth by the League of Nations, not sovereignty, were transferred to the selected Mandatory states.



Well gee whiz, Monty. It's in good form to attribute the source your cutting and pasting rather than just plagiarize from wiki.

League of Nations mandate - Wikipedia

Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]


Indeed, those are the two core principles of the mandate system.

The mandates did not annex the territories. Palestine was a state separate from the Mandate.*
The Mandates held the territories in trust for the benefit of the people in their respective states.
*From your link:
A disagreement regarding the legal status and the portion of the annuities to be paid by the "A" mandates was settled when an Arbitrator ruled that some of the mandates contained more than one State:

The difficulty arises here how one is to regard the Asiatic countries under the British and French mandates. Iraq is a Kingdom in regard to which Great Britain has undertaken responsibilities equivalent to those of a Mandatory Power. *Under the British mandate, Palestine and Transjordan have each an entirely separate organisation. We are, therefore, in the presence of three States sufficiently separate to be considered as distinct Parties.* France has received a single mandate from the Council of the League of Nations, but in the countries subject to that mandate,* one can distinguish two distinct States: Syria and the Lebanon, *each State possessing its own constitution and a nationality clearly different from the other.[28]​


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What foriegn colonial domination is that, give details of the originating nation funding the colonisation ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists mooched British military. Other funding was mooched from various places around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence, all you have is hearsay and conjecture and no real evidence.
> 
> 
> Any chance of meeting the criteria of the original request, which nation funded the colonisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settler colonialism is not necessarily a national project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it is, that is why it is termed Settler Colonialism. So which nation funded the Settler Colonialism, or are you now stuck in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a big difference between colonialism and settler colonialism.
Click to expand...








Then define it, so we can all have a laugh at your ineptitude


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, those are the two core principles of the mandate system.
> 
> The mandates did not annex the territories. Palestine was a state separate from the Mandate.*
> The Mandates held the territories in trust for the benefit of the people in their respective states.
> *From your link:
> A disagreement regarding the legal status and the portion of the annuities to be paid by the "A" mandates was settled when an Arbitrator ruled that some of the mandates contained more than one State:
> 
> The difficulty arises here how one is to regard the Asiatic countries under the British and French mandates. Iraq is a Kingdom in regard to which Great Britain has undertaken responsibilities equivalent to those of a Mandatory Power. *Under the British mandate, Palestine and Transjordan have each an entirely separate organisation. We are, therefore, in the presence of three States sufficiently separate to be considered as distinct Parties.* France has received a single mandate from the Council of the League of Nations, but in the countries subject to that mandate,* one can distinguish two distinct States: Syria and the Lebanon, *each State possessing its own constitution and a nationality clearly different from the other.[28]​
Click to expand...









 So what has being accountable for your debts to do with proving that the state of palestine existed prior to 1988. That is what you are now using in your failed attempt at proving your claims.

You are confusing the mandate with the mandatory again, time you learnt the difference. Great Britain was not the mandate


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, those are the two core principles of the mandate system.
> 
> The mandates did not annex the territories. Palestine was a state separate from the Mandate.*
> The Mandates held the territories in trust for the benefit of the people in their respective states.
> *From your link:
> A disagreement regarding the legal status and the portion of the annuities to be paid by the "A" mandates was settled when an Arbitrator ruled that some of the mandates contained more than one State:
> 
> The difficulty arises here how one is to regard the Asiatic countries under the British and French mandates. Iraq is a Kingdom in regard to which Great Britain has undertaken responsibilities equivalent to those of a Mandatory Power. *Under the British mandate, Palestine and Transjordan have each an entirely separate organisation. We are, therefore, in the presence of three States sufficiently separate to be considered as distinct Parties.* France has received a single mandate from the Council of the League of Nations, but in the countries subject to that mandate,* one can distinguish two distinct States: Syria and the Lebanon, *each State possessing its own constitution and a nationality clearly different from the other.[28]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what has being accountable for your debts to do with proving that the state of palestine existed prior to 1988. That is what you are now using in your failed attempt at proving your claims.
> 
> You are confusing the mandate with the mandatory again, time you learnt the difference. Great Britain was not the mandate
Click to expand...

Lots of blabber.

No proof.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.

They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc). 

v/r
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, those are the two core principles of the mandate system.
> 
> The mandates did not annex the territories. Palestine was a state separate from the Mandate.*
> The Mandates held the territories in trust for the benefit of the people in their respective states.
> *From your link:
> A disagreement regarding the legal status and the portion of the annuities to be paid by the "A" mandates was settled when an Arbitrator ruled that some of the mandates contained more than one State:
> 
> The difficulty arises here how one is to regard the Asiatic countries under the British and French mandates. Iraq is a Kingdom in regard to which Great Britain has undertaken responsibilities equivalent to those of a Mandatory Power. *Under the British mandate, Palestine and Transjordan have each an entirely separate organisation. We are, therefore, in the presence of three States sufficiently separate to be considered as distinct Parties.* France has received a single mandate from the Council of the League of Nations, but in the countries subject to that mandate,* one can distinguish two distinct States: Syria and the Lebanon, *each State possessing its own constitution and a nationality clearly different from the other.[28]​
Click to expand...


Indeed, it's comical to watch as Monty plagiarizes from wiki and you are carrying on with your silly "country of Pal'istan" meme.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two governing principles formed the core of the Mandate System, being non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a “sacred trust of civilisation” to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, those are the two core principles of the mandate system.
> 
> The mandates did not annex the territories. Palestine was a state separate from the Mandate.*
> The Mandates held the territories in trust for the benefit of the people in their respective states.
> *From your link:
> A disagreement regarding the legal status and the portion of the annuities to be paid by the "A" mandates was settled when an Arbitrator ruled that some of the mandates contained more than one State:
> 
> The difficulty arises here how one is to regard the Asiatic countries under the British and French mandates. Iraq is a Kingdom in regard to which Great Britain has undertaken responsibilities equivalent to those of a Mandatory Power. *Under the British mandate, Palestine and Transjordan have each an entirely separate organisation. We are, therefore, in the presence of three States sufficiently separate to be considered as distinct Parties.* France has received a single mandate from the Council of the League of Nations, but in the countries subject to that mandate,* one can distinguish two distinct States: Syria and the Lebanon, *each State possessing its own constitution and a nationality clearly different from the other.[28]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what has being accountable for your debts to do with proving that the state of palestine existed prior to 1988. That is what you are now using in your failed attempt at proving your claims.
> 
> You are confusing the mandate with the mandatory again, time you learnt the difference. Great Britain was not the mandate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> 
> No proof.
Click to expand...








 The proof is in the cut & paste that says just this

 You often confuse the mandate with the mandatory, and say that Britain was the mandate


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...

I just go by what the documents say.

You just go by what Israel says.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
Click to expand...

It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago. 

It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
Click to expand...

I mentioned Jews?

Where?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
Click to expand...

Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?
Click to expand...

Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?
Click to expand...

You lied now you are trying to deflect.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied now you are trying to deflect.
Click to expand...


You have fallen down and bumped your head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied now you are trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fallen down and bumped your head.
Click to expand...

Deflect away! You lied.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wearing your islamo-tap dancing shoes, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all you have to say when you are caught lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied now you are trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have fallen down and bumped your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflect away! You lied.
Click to expand...

You poor, dear. You can't address my comments so you're off on another tirade.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
Click to expand...









 WRONG you go ny what you think the documents say, and then ignore them when you are shown they dont. The documents say that Britain was the mandatory power, you think they say that Britain was the mandate power.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is utter nonsense.  It is a Arab Palestinian interpretation that they try to use and justify a generational culture of violence.  For more than a century, they have done absolutely nothing but complain and extend the use of violence.
> 
> They have been a threat to regional security for a (nearly) hundred years, and they wonder why Israel, and the adjacent Arab neighbors, quarantined them off from in an attempt to contain the spread of their whiney tantrums and acts of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of blabber.
> No proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians act as if they were promised some special recognition.  They were not.  In these discussions, they have done nothing to further the cause of peace.  They rely of very vague phases and terms that suggest there is an actually agreed upon obligation between the Arab Palestinian --- and some other authority (the LoN, the Allied Powers, the Mandatory, Treaty, etc).
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not true at all that you "just go by what the documents say", as the documents clearly do not 'say" what you represent. It's an old ploy of Arab Moslem terrorist huggers to misrepresent history, attempt to rewrite history and to retroactively apply themes and conventions that didn't exist nearly one hundred years ago.
> 
> It's a similar old ploy of Islamic terrorist huggers to whine incessantly about the history they can't change. While you feel slighted that Israel is successful and dynamic - and your Islamist dystopias are failures - your insensate Jew hatreds are misplaced. Reviling the Jews will do nothing to mitigate the ineptitude and incompetence of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned Jews?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...








 In every post as that is all you post about.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Oh, don't kid me.



P F Tinmore said:


> I just go by what the documents say.


*(COMMENT)*

Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.

Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.

Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.   

For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.



P F Tinmore said:


> You just go by what Israel says.



•••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Agaain you're kidding me.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I clicked the little up-arrow next to you name, to make sure I did not miss you question,  Sure enough, you did not ask a question. ---  I can't duck a question you did not ask,,,

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Agaain you're kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I clicked the little up-arrow next to you name, to make sure I did not miss you question,  Sure enough, you did not ask a question. ---  I can't duck a question you did not ask,,,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

This was my last question.

Who are the Israelis?

Where in all that smoke was the answer?


----------



## RoccoR

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Well, in the mini-line if responses in the thread doesn't show anything on that question.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Agaain you're kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I clicked the little up-arrow next to you name, to make sure I did not miss you question,  Sure enough, you did not ask a question. ---  I can't duck a question you did not ask,,,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my last question.
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> Where in all that smoke was the answer?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The "Israelis" are the people that evolved from the culture that was encouraged to migrate and re-construct the Jewish National Home in the former enemy territory under Mandate.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, in the mini-line if responses in the thread doesn't show anything on that question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Agaain you're kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I clicked the little up-arrow next to you name, to make sure I did not miss you question,  Sure enough, you did not ask a question. ---  I can't duck a question you did not ask,,,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my last question.
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> Where in all that smoke was the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "Israelis" are the people that evolved from the culture that was encouraged to migrate and re-construct the Jewish National Home in the former enemy territory under Mandate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, and?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just go by what the documents say.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just go by what Israel says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
Click to expand...








 Only in your warped mind that sees giving an answer you dont want to hear as ducking the question


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Well, in the mini-line if responses in the thread doesn't show anything on that question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Agaain you're kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Oh, don't kid me.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that take the "documented facts" and reinterpret the data --- twist and squeezing it to fit an Arab Palestinian agenda.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that think the that Arab Palestinian is owed something --- that it should be handed to them on a silver plater from those that did the heavy lifting ---- while the Arab Palestinian collaborated on the side of Central and Axis Powers; not just once --- but in both World War.
> 
> Particularly you, but there are many others, that try to shackle and chain the very people that came together and hammered-out a potential way forward --- between themselves --- _(not including the Arab Palestinian)_ --- but may be a way forward that would benefit the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> For the most part, the Arab Palestinians never appreciated the lengths at which the Allied Powers went to help them.  They were not educated enough to understand the entire perspective on the situation.  The view that the way of negotiation and cooperation is the primer for a workable solution -- but an unachievable goal in the eyes of the Arab Palestinian who know not the art of compromise.
> 
> •••  In most every exchange we have. I try to link the foundation of each statement I make to a substantiating  piece of historical documentation.  But in such method, I not actually showing any original though.  It is derivative.  It could be something that the Israelis might say; or it may not.  Rarely do any of my sources come from official Israeli outlets.  You can probably go back several hundred  of my commentaries and not fid one source from the a pure Israeli outlet.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but you still manage to duck the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I clicked the little up-arrow next to you name, to make sure I did not miss you question,  Sure enough, you did not ask a question. ---  I can't duck a question you did not ask,,,
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was my last question.
> 
> Who are the Israelis?
> 
> Where in all that smoke was the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The "Israelis" are the people that evolved from the culture that was encouraged to migrate and re-construct the Jewish National Home in the former enemy territory under Mandate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, and?
Click to expand...







 They did it against all the odds, and the combined arab forces. And that is against your whole Nazi outlook.    What have your arab muslims managed to do apart from get themselves blown to bits ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> They did it against all the odds,


With their superior ability to mooch.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did it against all the odds,
> 
> 
> 
> With their superior ability to mooch.
Click to expand...








 That you have failed to substantiate, so now ignore the requests for proof of this happening.

Your manipulation of posts does not alter the truth the Jews won the day repeatedly against all the odds, and the arab muslims whined because they would not let them win.  What have your hero's ever managed to do other than get themselves blown to pieces, usually by their own misfires


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who are the Israelis?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?



They don't exactly look like they're being tortured.  Maybe the soldier asked them to sit down for awhile, so he could talk to them about something.


----------



## montelatici

And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

montelatici said:


> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.


Israeli goontards in action.

The pride of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.



Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome. 

YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

> *Who are the Israelis?*



Indeed? Jews or citizens of Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Former Mossad chief Efraim Halevy*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *Former Mossad chief Efraim Halevy*


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
Click to expand...

I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Israeli soldiers attacking women.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attacking women.
Click to expand...


You do realize that Pallywood Productions Inc., is a laughable joke, right?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
Click to expand...

You are being a SIMPLETON today Rouds...steve


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attacking women.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Pallywood Productions Inc., is a laughable joke, right?
Click to expand...

You are hopeless and boring with all your ignorant repeditive JUNK SPEAK......


----------



## Hollie

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here some of your Zionist heroes at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attacking women.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Pallywood Productions Inc., is a laughable joke, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are hopeless and boring with all your ignorant repeditive JUNK SPEAK......
Click to expand...


re·pet·i·tive
rəˈpedədiv/
_adjective_

containing or characterized by repetition, especially when unnecessary or tiresome.
"a repetitive task"
synonyms: monotonous, tedious, boring, humdrum, mundane, dreary, tiresome; More


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comical. Pallywood Productions Studios at its most loathsome.
> 
> YouTube videos starring Shirley Temper. Yet another child used for propaganda purposes by your Islamic terrorist heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she won the Pallywood Oscar in Gone With The Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers attacking women.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that Pallywood Productions Inc., is a laughable joke, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are hopeless and boring with all your ignorant repeditive JUNK SPEAK......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> re·pet·i·tive
> rəˈpedədiv/
> _adjective_
> 
> containing or characterized by repetition, especially when unnecessary or tiresome.
> "a repetitive task"
> synonyms: monotonous, tedious, boring, humdrum, mundane, dreary, tiresome; More
Click to expand...

Excellent,describes you exactly...WELL DONE...a break through at last


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## yiostheoy

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


I suspect that the Jews were perfectly happy living in Europe at the time the Balfour Declaration to open Palestine to a new Jewish homeland was first formulated in 1917.

The notion was not taken very seriously however until Adolf and Stalin started murdering their own Jewish populations.

Now today most murders of Jews are committed by the Palestinians in the name of Allah to grab the land back.

Poor Allah -- this Fokker gets the blame for more sh!t than does any other God.


----------



## montelatici

Allah is God in Arabic.  Arab Jews used the same word for God as do Arab Christians today. It is also the same word in Aramaic, the language used by Jews at the time of Christ.


*





Lexicon
Word:* hl0
*Lexeme:* 0hl0
*Root:* hl0
*Word Number:* *904
Meaning:* God
*Pronunciation:* (Eastern) AaLaH 
(Western) AaLoH
*Part of Speech:* Noun
*Gender:* Masculine
*Person:
Number:* Singular
*State:* Absolute
*Tense:
Form:
Suffix Gender:
Suffix Person:
Suffix Number:* Singular
*Lexeme Form:
*
Aramaic Dictionary


----------



## theliq

yiostheoy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the Jews were perfectly happy living in Europe at the time the Balfour Declaration to open Palestine to a new Jewish homeland was first formulated in 1917.
> 
> The notion was not taken very seriously however until Adolf and Stalin started murdering their own Jewish populations.
> 
> Now today most murders of Jews are committed by the Palestinians in the name of Allah to grab the land back.
> 
> Poor Allah -- this Fokker gets the blame for more sh!t than does any other God.
Click to expand...

You forgot to mention the 100,000's of Palestinians eliminated by the Zionist Terrorists,Stern and Ugan and the IDF,in the LAND GRAB of Palestinian Land you fool..."".A"" Typical of revolting Zionista people like you....You weep crocodile Tears you HYPOCRITE LIAR.theliq


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Looks like impeccably calm, respectful and professional law enforcement to me.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like impeccably calm, respectful and professional law enforcement to me.
Click to expand...

How would you like armed foreign troops invading your home in the middle of the night?

I would call that terrorism.


----------



## Shusha

Law enforcement is not terrorism.  (Though throwing rocks IS).

I've HAD law enforcement "invading" my home in the middle of the night.  They were enforcing the law.  Inconvenient, but necessary.  Why would Palestinians be immune from law enforcement?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The making of Lia Tarachansky's "On the Side of the Road"*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The making of Lia Tarachansky's "On the Side of the Road"*
> 
> **



Because you're cutting and pasting film reviews, anything on YouTube regarding the summer blockbuster movie season?


----------



## Shusha

Roudy said:


> Are you lost?  The conspiracy nutjob forum is that way ----->



No worries, I've called in a guide for him.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



More demonizations.  More accusations with video happening after the fact and him claiming things happened and oddly those things are not on the tape.  No context.  He doesn't even tell us where he is so I am not able to fact check.  Oh, and the guy was being a prick to the soldiers.  An aggressive prick.  

Come on!  Can we not have a serious discussion on this board about the issues?


----------



## Humanity

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More demonizations.  More accusations with video happening after the fact and him claiming things happened and oddly those things are not on the tape.  No context.  He doesn't even tell us where he is so I am not able to fact check.  Oh, and the guy was being a prick to the soldiers.  An aggressive prick.
> 
> Come on!  Can we not have a serious discussion on this board about the issues?
Click to expand...


I agree that videos without context, without any way of verification are pretty pointless...

If I were to 'defend' his actions... And I am making an assumption here... That he was standing in Palestine, quite some distance from the border, then being challenged in the way he was by the Israeli soldiers does feel a little bit excessive. Yes, I am sure that there are a million and 1 reasons for the Israeli soldiers actions but...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More demonizations.  More accusations with video happening after the fact and him claiming things happened and oddly those things are not on the tape.  No context.  He doesn't even tell us where he is so I am not able to fact check.  Oh, and the guy was being a prick to the soldiers.  An aggressive prick.
> 
> Come on!  Can we not have a serious discussion on this board about the issues?
Click to expand...

Are you implying that he made all that up?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Humanity said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More demonizations.  More accusations with video happening after the fact and him claiming things happened and oddly those things are not on the tape.  No context.  He doesn't even tell us where he is so I am not able to fact check.  Oh, and the guy was being a prick to the soldiers.  An aggressive prick.
> 
> Come on!  Can we not have a serious discussion on this board about the issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that videos without context, without any way of verification are pretty pointless...
> 
> If I were to 'defend' his actions... And I am making an assumption here... That he was standing in Palestine, quite some distance from the border, then being challenged in the way he was by the Israeli soldiers does feel a little bit excessive. Yes, I am sure that there are a million and 1 reasons for the Israeli soldiers actions but...
Click to expand...

Besides just acting like assholes?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you implying that he made all that up?



Nope.  I am outright saying he is demonizing Israel with no way of checking to see what the other side of the story is.  And there is always another side of the story.  He is deliberately showing a one-sided story.  And, at least in one scene, being especially provocative and aggressive with the IDF soldiers.  

Since these are regular Palestinian tactics, I have every reason to believe that this is also the case here.  

What?!  The Israelis put metal detectors up at the al-Aqsa Mosque!  Evil Israelis!  They are obviously trying to prevent Muslims from exercising their rights!  Oh!  The inhumane treatment by the Israelis!  (Oops.  Did I forget to mention that Arabs murdered two Israelis using weapons hidden by the waqf?)

I think you should do better on this board.  Lets have some serious discussions.  (But of course, Arab Muslim Palestinian RAGE must not be delegitimized, no matter how unreasonable.)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that he made all that up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I am outright saying he is demonizing Israel with no way of checking to see what the other side of the story is.  And there is always another side of the story.  He is deliberately showing a one-sided story.  And, at least in one scene, being especially provocative and aggressive with the IDF soldiers.
> 
> Since these are regular Palestinian tactics, I have every reason to believe that this is also the case here.
> 
> What?!  The Israelis put metal detectors up at the al-Aqsa Mosque!  Evil Israelis!  They are obviously trying to prevent Muslims from exercising their rights!  Oh!  The inhumane treatment by the Israelis!  (Oops.  Did I forget to mention that Arabs murdered two Israelis using weapons hidden by the waqf?)
> 
> I think you should do better on this board.  Lets have some serious discussions.  (But of course, Arab Muslim Palestinian RAGE must not be delegitimized, no matter how unreasonable.)
Click to expand...

What are you trying to justify here?

BTW, what was the IDF doing in Palestine?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What are you trying to justify here?



I don't know what I am trying to justify here.  And THAT is the point.  There is no way to reasonable confront such blatant demonization if I can't determine the ACTUAL EVENTS he is speaking of.  

My point to YOU is a *cough* kind request to bring a higher level of conversation to the threads instead of constantly just demonizing Israel with no context into the actual events.


----------



## Shusha

Let me clarify even further.

You are doing this:

Here is a picture.  Israelis are EVIL!








Stop doing that.  Instead, present an issue or a problem with a context and have a reasonable, if biased -- because let's face it we are all biased -- discussion about it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to justify here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am trying to justify here.  And THAT is the point.  There is no way to reasonable confront such blatant demonization if I can't determine the ACTUAL EVENTS he is speaking of.
> 
> My point to YOU is a *cough* kind request to bring a higher level of conversation to the threads instead of constantly just demonizing Israel with no context into the actual events.
Click to expand...

What kind of scenario could you conjure up to justify or warrant this behavior of the IDF?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What kind of scenario could you conjure up to justify or warrant this behavior of the IDF?




I saw a uniformed person standing behind a wall.  What IDF behaviour?

I saw the person being videoed walking around an empty playground.  What IDF behaviour?

I saw what may or may not have been an empty tear gas canister on the ground.  What IDF behaviour?

I saw the person being videoed aggressively and provocatively approach two uniformed men.  THAT IDF behaviour?  I thought they were impeccably polite and calm and respectful while struggling to speak in a non-native language against an aggressive and provocative man.  

I saw a brush fire.  What IDF behaviour?




Thank you for making my point.


----------



## Linkiloo

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of scenario could you conjure up to justify or warrant this behavior of the IDF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a uniformed person standing behind a wall.  What IDF behaviour?
> 
> I saw the person being videoed walking around an empty playground.  What IDF behaviour?
> 
> I saw what may or may not have been an empty tear gas canister on the ground.  What IDF behaviour?
> 
> I saw the person being videoed aggressively and provocatively approach two uniformed men.  THAT IDF behaviour?  I thought they were impeccably polite and calm and respectful while struggling to speak in a non-native language against an aggressive and provocative man.
> 
> I saw a brush fire.  What IDF behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for making my point.
Click to expand...

You are the best poster on this topic. The most rational, as far as I am concened.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The destruction of the road, which had been renovated just a day earlier with aid funding, forces villagers to now take a long detour.

The dirt road connects the villages of Masafer Yatta to the nearest town.


Israel spends a lot of money just to destroy stuff. Why do they do that?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel spends a lot of money just to destroy stuff. Why do they do that?



Well, first its the principle of the thing.  Its generally not cool, in the international community, to encroach on other State's sovereignty.  

But I'll go fact check if you really want to know.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel spends a lot of money just to destroy stuff. Why do they do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first its the principle of the thing.  Its generally not cool, in the international community, to encroach on other State's sovereignty.
> 
> But I'll go fact check if you really want to know.
Click to expand...

Indeed, but this was in Palestine.

Go find another excuse.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel spends a lot of money just to destroy stuff. Why do they do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first its the principle of the thing.  Its generally not cool, in the international community, to encroach on other State's sovereignty.
> 
> But I'll go fact check if you really want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but this was in Palestine.
> 
> Go find another excuse.
Click to expand...


Was it in Area A or B?  If not, its under the sovereignty of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel spends a lot of money just to destroy stuff. Why do they do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, first its the principle of the thing.  Its generally not cool, in the international community, to encroach on other State's sovereignty.
> 
> But I'll go fact check if you really want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but this was in Palestine.
> 
> Go find another excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it in Area A or B?  If not, its under the sovereignty of Israel.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.



So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.


----------



## Shusha

Conversations like this make me truly feel like there is absolutely no possible way to solve the conflict.  Israel is just going to have to protect itself from enemies instead.  There is just no solution.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
Click to expand...

Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
Click to expand...


I got 50 pages which say otherwise.  But you you're Jew hatred is so blinding you can't see reality.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got 50 pages which say otherwise.  But you you're Jew hatred is so blinding you can't see reality.
Click to expand...

No you don't.

And don't play that Jew hate card on me.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> No you don't.
> 
> And don't play that Jew hate card on me.



Your denial of reality is astonishing. There is absolutely no basis in reality to deny the existence of Israel. It's inconsistent with fact. I've demonstrated fact clearly on the other thread. 

What other possible explanation could there be except an irrational hatred of Jews to deny reality?  This isn't an example of your opinion being wonky. You've adequately demonstrated your intelligence in the past. And your ability to reason. 

But here you are actually denying reality. It defies all possible explanation. Except one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> And don't play that Jew hate card on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial of reality is astonishing. There is absolutely no basis in reality to deny the existence of Israel. It's inconsistent with fact. I've demonstrated fact clearly on the other thread.
> 
> What other possible explanation could there be except an irrational hatred of Jews to deny reality?  This isn't an example of your opinion being wonky. You've adequately demonstrated your intelligence in the past. And your ability to reason.
> 
> But here you are actually denying reality. It defies all possible explanation. Except one.
Click to expand...

Whose reality?

And no you don't.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Whose reality?



Whose reality?!  Are you KIDDING me?  

Reality, reality.  Actual facts.  That which is real.  

There is a duck walking around and quacking and you are trying to tell me, "ducks don't exist".  Its bizarre.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, for heaven sake ---!



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

This is absolute nonsense!!!  Sovereignty is that state of being that one has control over (no higher authority). 

One could make an argument that Area "A" is quasi-sovereign territory for the Palestinian Authority (PA).  And, one can make even a stronger argument that the Gaza Strip is under HAMAS sovereignty.  One can argue that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has a controlling influence in Jerusalem (less that and especially the Eastern Quarter the Temple Mount area.

Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.  For political purposes, the Sovereignty that Israel claims is only what the Knesset has approved.

The PA and HAMAS have very limited control over a very limited area.  Even the PA and HAMAS admit in their argument about "apartheid"  and occupation that the PA/HAMAS have not been able to exercise sovereignty.

But, the PA and HAMAS in reality, exercise very limited sovereignty.  Certainly, not the entire former territory of the Mandate.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake ---!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is absolute nonsense!!!  Sovereignty is that state of being that one has control over (no higher authority).
> 
> One could make an argument that Area "A" is quasi-sovereign territory for the Palestinian Authority (PA).  And, one can make even a stronger argument that the Gaza Strip is under HAMAS sovereignty.  One can argue that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has a controlling influence in Jerusalem (less that and especially the Eastern Quarter the Temple Mount area.
> 
> Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.  For political purposes, the Sovereignty that Israel claims is only what the Knesset has approved.
> 
> The PA and HAMAS have very limited control over a very limited area.  Even the PA and HAMAS admit in their argument about "apartheid"  and occupation that the PA/HAMAS have not been able to exercise sovereignty.
> 
> But, the PA and HAMAS in reality, exercise very limited sovereignty.  Certainly, not the entire former territory of the Mandate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.


Control is a term used to define an occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake ---!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is absolute nonsense!!!  Sovereignty is that state of being that one has control over (no higher authority).
> 
> One could make an argument that Area "A" is quasi-sovereign territory for the Palestinian Authority (PA).  And, one can make even a stronger argument that the Gaza Strip is under HAMAS sovereignty.  One can argue that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has a controlling influence in Jerusalem (less that and especially the Eastern Quarter the Temple Mount area.
> 
> Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.  For political purposes, the Sovereignty that Israel claims is only what the Knesset has approved.
> 
> The PA and HAMAS have very limited control over a very limited area.  Even the PA and HAMAS admit in their argument about "apartheid"  and occupation that the PA/HAMAS have not been able to exercise sovereignty.
> 
> But, the PA and HAMAS in reality, exercise very limited sovereignty.  Certainly, not the entire former territory of the Mandate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> But, the PA and HAMAS in reality, exercise very limited sovereignty. Certainly, not the entire former territory of the Mandate.


The right to sovereignty can be violated. That does not negate that right.

BTW, there goes that "former mandate" thing again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> OH, for heaven sake ---!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are falling back to the idea that the entire territory is "Palestinian" and that Israel has no sovereignty over any land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has posted anything to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is absolute nonsense!!!  Sovereignty is that state of being that one has control over (no higher authority).
> 
> One could make an argument that Area "A" is quasi-sovereign territory for the Palestinian Authority (PA).  And, one can make even a stronger argument that the Gaza Strip is under HAMAS sovereignty.  One can argue that the Palestinian Authority (PA) has a controlling influence in Jerusalem (less that and especially the Eastern Quarter the Temple Mount area.
> 
> Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.  For political purposes, the Sovereignty that Israel claims is only what the Knesset has approved.
> 
> The PA and HAMAS have very limited control over a very limited area.  Even the PA and HAMAS admit in their argument about "apartheid"  and occupation that the PA/HAMAS have not been able to exercise sovereignty.
> 
> But, the PA and HAMAS in reality, exercise very limited sovereignty.  Certainly, not the entire former territory of the Mandate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else in the former Territory of the Mandate is, under Israeli control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Control is a term used to define an occupation.
Click to expand...


So then, the Islamic terrorist franchises known as Hamas and Fatah, having limited control (not exercising sovereignty) over territory meets your definition of occupation.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The right to sovereignty can be violated. That does not negate that right.



There is no "right" to sovereignty.  There certainly is no "right" to sovereignty over specific parcels of land.  Sovereignty either exists or it does not.  There IS a right to self-determination and that includes the right to create a sovereign State.  But that right is with the peoples and not with the land.  Lands don't have rights to sovereignty.  Peoples do.  The boundaries of where peoples exercise their sovereignty can certainly change.  The "right" to territorial integrity is a right of States, not of peoples.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right to sovereignty can be violated. That does not negate that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "right" to sovereignty.  There certainly is no "right" to sovereignty over specific parcels of land.  Sovereignty either exists or it does not.  There IS a right to self-determination and that includes the right to create a sovereign State.  But that right is with the peoples and not with the land.  Lands don't have rights to sovereignty.  Peoples do.  The boundaries of where peoples exercise their sovereignty can certainly change.  The "right" to territorial integrity is a right of States, not of peoples.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> There is no "right" to sovereignty. There certainly is no "right" to sovereignty over specific parcels of land.


_Guided_ by the purposes and principles of the Charter,

_Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable *rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine,* including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;

UN General Assembly Resolution 3236 and UN General Assembly Resolution 3237


----------



## Shusha

Where have I ever argued that the Arab Palestinian people don't have the right to self-determination and independence?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Where have I ever argued that the Arab Palestinian people don't have the right to self-determination and independence?


You support all of Israel's violations against the Palestinians.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever argued that the Arab Palestinian people don't have the right to self-determination and independence?
> 
> 
> 
> You support all of Israel's violations against the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Well, given your absurd list of "violations" that is hardly surprising.  

Now, Jewish self-determination.  Self-determination of ethnically cleansed and murdered peoples.   Which?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tom Segev*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sahar Vardi*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sahar Vardi*



Let's see, Sabeel, a  Christian Liberation Theology organization.

And Shahar Vardi who has never been in the military is telling us what "soldiers think and go through"...
.Just think for a moment - she's saying that virtually any pub in Israel is full of drunk armed soldiers with m-16's...and that schools are full of soldiers teaching kids "because there're too many soldiers" 

And You immediately believe such fairytale?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sahar Vardi*



9:40  she's talking about "soldier teachers"...the length they go and don't even blush.

Says high school students go to different military bases  - they don't.
Says that high school students receive training and learn to shoot - blatant lie.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Tom Segev*



"New Historians" was a political movement among the far-left  journalists in the 90's.
Tom Segev one of them.

Q. Why do all such "new historians" attempt at denying what happened to Jews in Palestine before Balfour or Zionism?


----------



## JoelT1

Jews were originally called palestinians in the British Mandate which was called palestine, originally a Roman name for ancient Israel. Jews’ historical land.

Most Israeli Jews are native to Israel


----------



## rylah

Dr. Shimon Moyal

Was born in Jaffa in 1866 to his father Yosef ,merchant and redeemer of land, one of the heads of the Ma'aravim community, son of Aharon Moyal, the father of the Moyal family in Israel, and his mother Simcha the daughter of rabbi Moshe Fardo, the chief rabbi of Alexandria.

He studied in heiders and yeshivas until he was 16. Afterward, he studied for two years at the boarding school of the sage Zaki Cohen in Beirut, where he completed his studies in Arabic and French. He studied Islam and Arabic literature for a while in the international Muslim school Al-Azhar in Cairo and later at the Jesuit University in Beirut and was admitted to the medical school.







He married Esther, daughter of Abdallah Azhari of Beirut. Settled in Cairo and worked as a doctor. He regularly published articles in the Arabic and French press for the advancement and brotherhood of the peoples of the East, including the Jews, and was highly respected in the circles of writers and maskilim in Egypt and the Arab East in general, and was active in the Freemasonry movement.


After the establishment of the Turkish constitution in 1908 he returned to Jaffa and continued his medical, public and literary work, and in 1909 he published the first part of the translation of the Talmud into Arabic, which he began to study in Egypt. He continued to publish articles in the Syrian and Egyptian newspapers, and his wife frequently published poems and articles in Arabic.


When anti-Jewish propaganda began in the Palestine and Syrian newspapers, and particularly in the Christian Arab newspapers, which joined the economic competition with religious hostility and warned of the Zionist danger that threatened the integrity of the Ottoman Empire and the status of the Arab people, he and his wife responded with articles in the Arab newspapers to instigators of hatred and to refute their arguments - as well as talented Jewish writers in Europe in the papers of their countries of residence, and also tried to prove the general good of friendly and brotherly relations among all parts of the population, and in particular emphasized the racial and religious brotherhood between the Muslim Arabs and the Jews. He also emphasized to the detractors the loyalty of the Jews to the Ottoman Empire - as did the Jews who fought anti-Semitism in other countries, and with the very same rate of success. The Arab newspapers did not always give their answers, since the editors and the other inciters were interested not in clarifying the truth, but in achieving the positions and goals they aspired to. Thus, he founded the Arab daily newspaper “Sawt al-Othomania” in Jaffa, and invested a great deal of energy and money in it, losing more than 4,000 francs and making an effort to maintain it in the future, that was a trumpet for the objections of the Jews towards the Arab public opinion, until it was closed at the beginning of WW1.






In 1913 he also established the secret association “Hamagen” (shield) with David Moyal, Avraham Elmaliach, Yosef Eliyahu Shalosh, Yakov Shalosh and Nissim Malul. It established contacts with important Arabs and with the heads of the Arab national movement that aspired to national liberation and the separation of the Arab territories from Turkey. With the help of their connections they were able to continue publishing answers to the Arab press.


When the First World War broke out and the government of Jamal Pasha began to chase the instigators of the Arab movement with a strong hand, people of the Hamagen were also in danger because of their connections with this movement. However, Dr. N. Maloul managed to eliminate the writings that might serve as proof against them in this matter.

He died in Jaffa, 21 Sivan 5675 (1915).
His descendants are: Abdallah Nadim (Ovadia), Munir. and the girls: Sa'ad, Munira, Victoria.


1219 | Encyclopedia of the Founders and Builders of Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
※→  P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

It is OK as amateur video's go; BUT how does this video support your position?



P F Tinmore said:


> *Tom Segev*


*(COMMENT)*

In fact, I'm not sure I even understand what your position is.  It is heavily obscured by the presence of all the surrounding videos you submit.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

Israelis are Jews who are the ancient indigenous People of Israel 

American archaeologists unearth ancient synagogue in Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity.

Jesus King of the Jews, King of Israel


----------



## rylah

* The Reason I'm an Israeli-Arab Diplomat Not a Palestinian Refugee*


----------



## JoelT1

Israeli Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity Dead Sea Scrolls – Cultural Institute


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> * The Reason I'm an Israeli-Arab Diplomat Not a Palestinian Refugee*


George Deek - Israel's token nig...er...Arab.

I think this is his cousin with a different, and more accurate, view.

*Lamis Deek*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> * The Reason I'm an Israeli-Arab Diplomat Not a Palestinian Refugee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's token nig...er...Arab.
> 
> I think this is his cousin with a different, and more accurate, view.
> 
> *Lamis Deek*
Click to expand...


I'd hardly call lamis Deek anything but a dishonest hack. Just a Linda Sarsour clone without the islamic outerwear.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis? 
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

WOW !  Do you every read what you type?



P F Tinmore said:


> George Deek - Israel's token nig...er...Arab.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, yes,  I almost choked when I read this.

I'm not sure what level he is at, but he works out of the Director General Office at Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA).   He was a Fulbright Scholar @ Georgetown.  But, he is not the only Arab-Israeli of distinction.   More often than not, these are very bright people.  They are not token anything. 



P F Tinmore said:


> I think this is his cousin with a different, and more accurate, view.
> *Lamis Deek*


*(COMMENT)*

Lamis is a Human Rights Attorney.  They haven't got anything right since the dawn of time.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity.

Ancient shekel of Israel
Ancient Jewish Silver Shekel Coin from Year 1 of the First Revolt - 66 AD


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> WOW !  Do you every read what you type?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's token nig...er...Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, yes,  I almost choked when I read this.
> 
> I'm not sure what level he is at, but he works out of the Director General Office at Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA).   He was a Fulbright Scholar @ Georgetown.  But, he is not the only Arab-Israeli of distinction.   More often than not, these are very bright people.  They are not token anything.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is his cousin with a different, and more accurate, view.
> *Lamis Deek*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Lamis is a Human Rights Attorney.  They haven't got anything right since the dawn of time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You slime someone who is out there defending *your* rights.

*CAIR-NY Rep on Al Jazeera to Discuss Ruling That No-Fly List is Unconstitutional*


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity

Archaeologists discover ancient synagogue in Israel Surprising Mosaics Revealed in Ancient Synagogue in Israel


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> WOW !  Do you every read what you type?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's token nig...er...Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, yes,  I almost choked when I read this.
> 
> I'm not sure what level he is at, but he works out of the Director General Office at Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA).   He was a Fulbright Scholar @ Georgetown.  But, he is not the only Arab-Israeli of distinction.   More often than not, these are very bright people.  They are not token anything.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is his cousin with a different, and more accurate, view.
> *Lamis Deek*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Lamis is a Human Rights Attorney.  They haven't got anything right since the dawn of time.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You slime someone who is out there defending *your* rights.
> 
> *CAIR-NY Rep on Al Jazeera to Discuss Ruling That No-Fly List is Unconstitutional*
Click to expand...


CAIR Islamic terrorists are defending rights?

You are a hoot.


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity.

UNESCO certifies ancient Jewish village in Israel a landmark

Gallery: WHC 2015 – Beth She’arim Necropolis - a Landmark of Jewish Revival (Israel)


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.



This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...

Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity 


The Hebrew Bible | The Story of the Jews | PBS


----------



## JoelT1

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
Click to expand...


Jews were originally called palestinians by the British who invented the word. And, palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel, about 2000 years ago.


----------



## JoelT1

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
Click to expand...


Difficult for Arabs to write or even say “palestinian” in Arabic: No p.

The words palestine and palestinian are Western terms for Jews and ancient Israel


----------



## JoelT1

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
Click to expand...


Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently

The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Your own Koran says Allah decreed Israel to Children of Israel. Palestine and palestinians do not appear as they never existed


----------



## P F Tinmore

JoelT1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own Koran says Allah decreed Israel to Children of Israel. Palestine and palestinians do not appear as they never existed
Click to expand...

I have never seen a Koran.


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” or a variation. Not palestine, a Western word


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own Koran says Allah decreed Israel to Children of Israel. Palestine and palestinians do not appear as they never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen a Koran.
Click to expand...


Proud of it?


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Deek - Israel's* token nig...er...Arab*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually sums up Your position on the whole conflict quiet well...
> 
> Q. Is any Arab who favors Israeli citizenship over Palestinian a "_token nig...er...Arab_."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs historically called Syria “Sham” “Land to the left” Not palestine. Nor did Arabs call themselves palestinians until fairly recently
> 
> The word palestinian is a bogus Western term originally for Jews in the British Mandate called British palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own Koran says Allah decreed Israel to Children of Israel. Palestine and palestinians do not appear as they never existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen a Koran.
Click to expand...


Arabs’ own Koran acknowledges Children of Israel. Palestine, palestinians do not appear as they are illegitimate


----------



## rylah

*Israeli doctor teaches Quran on Al-Jazeera*


Al-Jazeera response:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Explaining publicaly what they are doing....


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity. Palestine originated as a Latin name imposed on Jews by the Roman Empire about 2000 years ago.  ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Israel etched in stone The Mesha Stele | Louvre Museum | Paris

And palestine never existed


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel since antiquity 

Archaeologists discover Jesus’ synagogue in Israel Israeli Archeologists Discover "Jesus' Synagogue"


----------



## JoelT1

Israelite geneology of Jesus, ”King of Israel” “King of the Jews”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoelT1

Rabbi Jesus “King of Israel”


----------



## JoelT1

Jesus “King of the Jews”

No history of “palestinians”


----------



## JoelT1

“Israelite” Jesus’ Jewish synagogue in Israel Israeli Archeologists Discover "Jesus' Synagogue"


----------



## JoelT1

Jesus’ Israelite/Jewish genealogy


----------



## JoelT1

"Jesus was born, lived, and died as a Jew" 

Jesus Many Faces - He Was Born, Lived And Died As A Jew | From Jesus To Christ | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JoelT1

Mindful said:


>



US technology executives: Our existence depends on Israeli innovation


----------



## Mindful

JoelT1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US technology executives: Our existence depends on Israeli innovation
Click to expand...


It's true. I was speaking to two Israeli guys today about their optics technology.


----------



## JoelT1

Jesus, devout Jew, in the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli soldiers attacking Palestinian women*


----------



## JoelT1

Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.

Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli soldiers attacking Palestinian women*



If that's the video I think it is -- funny how it doesn't show the inciting incident.


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel. And palestine never existed.

Silver shekel of the Second Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli soldiers attacking Palestinian women*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the video I think it is -- funny how it doesn't show the inciting incident.
Click to expand...

How can they incite anything in their own village?


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel Brooklyn Museum: Tree of Paradise: Jewish Mosaics from the Roman Empire


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli soldiers attacking Palestinian women*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the video I think it is -- funny how it doesn't show the inciting incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can they incite anything in their own village?
Click to expand...


Arab interlopers on Jews’ land.


----------



## JoelT1

Jews are the indigenous People of Israel.


----------



## fanger

Oh look coins


----------



## ForeverYoung436

JoelT1 said:


> Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.
> 
> Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture




And Israel still calls them Shekels today, just like the 400 shekels that Father Abraham used when he bought the Cave of Machpelah almost 4,000 years ago.  More proof that the native ppl have come home to their land.


----------



## JoelT1

ForeverYoung436 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.
> 
> Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel still calls them Shekels today, just like the 400 shekels that Father Abraham used when he bought the Cave of Machpelah almost 4,000 years ago.  More proof that the native ppl have come home to their land.
Click to expand...


The Hebrew in the ancient Dead Sea Scrolls is the same Hebrew written and spoken in Israel today


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.
> 
> Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel still calls them Shekels today, just like the 400 shekels that Father Abraham used when he bought the Cave of Machpelah almost 4,000 years ago.  More proof that the native ppl have come home to their land.
Click to expand...

Why did he buy land that was given to him by God?

You people need to get your stories straight.


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Oh look coins



Birdbrain: “Palestine” coin minted by Britain, and says Land of Israel in Hebrew.

LOLOL!


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Oh look coins



Birdbrain: “Palestine” coin minted by BRITAIN, and says Land of Israel in Hebrew Palestine Mandate Coins


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.
> 
> Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel still calls them Shekels today, just like the 400 shekels that Father Abraham used when he bought the Cave of Machpelah almost 4,000 years ago.  More proof that the native ppl have come home to their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he buy land that was given to him by God?
> 
> You people need to get your stories straight.
Click to expand...


American archaeologists discover Jews’ ancient land in Israel


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Discussion in 'Israel and Palestine'
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al, _

Invalid question.



P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis are the indigenous Jewish People of Israel.
> Ancient shekel of Israel Silver shekel of the First Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture
> 
> 
> 
> And Israel still calls them Shekels today, just like the 400 shekels that Father Abraham used when he bought the Cave of Machpelah almost 4,000 years ago.  More proof that the native ppl have come home to their land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he buy land that was given to him by God?
> You people need to get your stories straight.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The personal or commercial ownership of land and property _("buy land")_ has nothing to do with governmental control or sovereignty _(territorial acquisition)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Oh look coins



Maybe, try reading your Koran In it, Allah decrees Israel to Children of Israel


----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Jews lived here Gallery: WHC 2015 – Beth She’arim Necropolis - a Landmark of Jewish Revival (Israel)


----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Jews worshipped here Surprising Mosaics Revealed in Ancient Synagogue in Israel


----------



## fanger

Thats not jewish, the nose is way too small!


----------



## JoelT1

fanger said:


> Thats not jewish, the nose is way too small!



142 Jewish Nobel Laureates in science

Just 2 Muslims. Small brains


----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Jews worshipped here BYU Archaeologists Help Discover Ancient Mosaics in Galilean Synagogue | Religious Education


----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Jews minted these coins Silver shekel of the Second Jewish Revolt from Rome - Google Arts & Culture


----------



## JoelT1

Ancient Israelis lived here
Gallery: WHC 2015 – Beth She’arim Necropolis - a Landmark of Jewish Revival (Israel)


----------



## rylah

Israelis who fled Arab countries:


----------



## rylah

Israelis who came from Syria:


----------



## Shusha

Funny how no one wants to talk about those Jews, rylah .  They only want to talk about the "European" Jews.


----------



## JoelT1

*Ancient Israelis wrote the Bible here
The Hebrew Bible | The Story of the Jews | PBS*


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Funny how no one wants to talk about those Jews, rylah .  They only want to talk about the "European" Jews.



Yes, probably because it's not the skin shade they prefer to blame.
Also it destroys their Kumbaya fairy tales about  equality and rights in those  Arab/Muslim countries...like they want Israel to become.


----------



## JoelT1

*Ancient Israelis Lived Here*
*https://en.unesco.org/galleries/whc-2015-beth-she-arim-necropolis-landmark-jewish-revival-israel*


----------



## Peach

fanger said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Except:

*"This country exists as the fulfillment of a promise made by God Himself. It would be ridiculous to ask it to account for its legitimacy."—Golda Meir, Le Monde, 15 October 1971.*


----------



## JoelT1

*Ancient Israelis lived here*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


In 1:58 the Lebanese government restored a Jewish Synagogue. It is interesting that Hezbollah voted in favor of that restoration.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1:58 the Lebanese government restored a Jewish Synagogue. It is interesting that Hezbollah voted in favor of that restoration.
Click to expand...

I guess in Your mind Hezballah is there to give Jews equal rights

How many Jews were left in Lebanon by that time?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1:58 the Lebanese government restored a Jewish Synagogue. It is interesting that Hezbollah voted in favor of that restoration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess in Your mind Hezballah is there to give Jews equal rights
> 
> How many Jews were left in Lebanon by that time?
Click to expand...

Maybe a couple hundred. I don't know for sure.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1:58 the Lebanese government restored a Jewish Synagogue. It is interesting that Hezbollah voted in favor of that restoration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess in Your mind Hezballah is there to give Jews equal rights
> 
> How many Jews were left in Lebanon by that time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a couple hundred. I don't know for sure.
Click to expand...


I see You're all in "discussion mode"...Shusha already pointed at this funny reluctance to discuss Israeli Jews who came from the Arab countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## social philosopher

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
Click to expand...

It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## theliq

Peach said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except:
> 
> *"This country exists as the fulfillment of a promise made by God Himself. It would be ridiculous to ask it to account for its legitimacy."—Golda Meir, Le Monde, 15 October 1971.*
Click to expand...

How RIDICULOUS,considering Golda Meir was a Zionist Terrorist,and that Cult was Originated by an Athiet Jew


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Ladies and gentlemen I present to You - the forum's 'not-antisemite'.
9 years of daily posts like this and he still claims to be neutral...

Let me answer as an Israeli - *Kishta yaAmlek harfuni *- if You didn't understand ask Your handler to translate.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I present to You - the forum's 'not-antisemite'.
> 9 years of daily posts like this and he still claims to be neutral...
> 
> Let me answer as an Israeli - *Kishta yaAmlek harfuni *- if You didn't understand ask Your handler to translate.
Click to expand...

HE IS JUST SAYING IT AS IT IS,Ryal,does the Truth Hurt,it should knowing your Cults past


----------



## theliq

social philosopher said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
Click to expand...

Not many these days with True Jewish Ancestry about 10% of Jews in Israel after the Zionist Terrorists took over...The rest are Blowin's from places unknown,and No More of what the Nazis did,considering the Zionists have tried to do the same to the Palestinians and Shepardic Jews.....The True Semitic People and owners of this Land.st


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

social philosopher said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
Click to expand...


The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.

Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.

There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.

Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

theliq said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except:
> 
> *"This country exists as the fulfillment of a promise made by God Himself. It would be ridiculous to ask it to account for its legitimacy."—Golda Meir, Le Monde, 15 October 1971.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How RIDICULOUS,considering Golda Meir was a Zionist Terrorist,and that Cult was Originated by an Athiet Jew
Click to expand...


Thief, and son of a thief, instead of spending an inordinate amount of time and energy in a matter you have no understanding about -- why don't you attend to your own backyard.  I say divide that huge land mass -- Australia, that is -- and give some territories to the Aborigines, the true owners of the land.  Northern territory, South Australia and Western Australia would be fair I say.


----------



## Penelope

Ria_Longhorn said:


> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
Click to expand...


Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine. 





> Palestine is a geographical term


 , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians. 

I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.
Click to expand...


It's quiet the other way around - the land is called Judea because the Judaic tribes originated there and established a distinct culture of the place.
* 'Palestinian' on the other hand, always meant an invader  in the native languages,*
*Arabs don't even know the meaning of the word Palestine, but they still call the desert
"a Jewish desert"*


*صحراء يهودا‎ - Sahara Yahudin*




The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: מִדְבַּר יְהוּדָה‎ _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic: صحراء يهودا‎ _Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.

Judaean Desert - Wikipedia


----------



## admonit

Penelope said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
Click to expand...

They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen I present to You - the forum's 'not-antisemite'.
> 9 years of daily posts like this and he still claims to be neutral...
> 
> Let me answer as an Israeli - *Kishta yaAmlek harfuni *- if You didn't understand ask Your handler to translate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE IS JUST SAYING IT AS IT IS,Ryal,does the Truth Hurt,it should knowing your Cults past
Click to expand...


Just happy that You 2 prideful anti-semites, are bursting out of that closet together with no hesitation.


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet the other way around - the land is called Judea because the Judaic tribes originated there and established a distinct culture of the place.
> * 'Palestinian' on the other hand, always meant an invader  in the native languages,*
> *Arabs don't even know the meaning of the word Palestine, but they still call the desert
> "a Jewish desert"*
> 
> 
> *صحراء يهودا‎ - Sahara Yahudin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: מִדְבַּר יְהוּדָה‎ _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic: صحراء يهودا‎ _Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> 
> Judaean Desert - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


You can deny it all you want but that does not make you right.


----------



## frigidweirdo

admonit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
Click to expand...


I finished reading Exodus by Leon Uris. Published in 1958. He talks about Palestinians.


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet the other way around - the land is called Judea because the Judaic tribes originated there and established a distinct culture of the place.
> * 'Palestinian' on the other hand, always meant an invader  in the native languages,*
> *Arabs don't even know the meaning of the word Palestine, but they still call the desert
> "a Jewish desert"*
> 
> 
> *صحراء يهودا‎ - Sahara Yahudin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: מִדְבַּר יְהוּדָה‎ _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic: صحراء يهودا‎ _Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> 
> Judaean Desert - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can deny it all you want but that does not make you right.
Click to expand...


When You realize that Arabs still call it  - "the Jewish Desert"


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet the other way around - the land is called Judea because the Judaic tribes originated there and established a distinct culture of the place.
> * 'Palestinian' on the other hand, always meant an invader  in the native languages,*
> *Arabs don't even know the meaning of the word Palestine, but they still call the desert
> "a Jewish desert"*
> 
> 
> *صحراء يهودا‎ - Sahara Yahudin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: מִדְבַּר יְהוּדָה‎ _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic: صحراء يهودا‎ _Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> 
> Judaean Desert - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can deny it all you want but that does not make you right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You realize that Arabs still call it  - "the Jewish Desert"
Click to expand...


I guess Wiki does as well.


----------



## Penelope

admonit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
Click to expand...


What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??

Take your pick?


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> I love to see you admit Jews are called Jews because they came from Judea, so its not a language, religion, or culture,  since there is no longer a Judea , there are no longer jews, and most of you did not have any relatives that came from Judea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet the other way around - the land is called Judea because the Judaic tribes originated there and established a distinct culture of the place.
> * 'Palestinian' on the other hand, always meant an invader  in the native languages,*
> *Arabs don't even know the meaning of the word Palestine, but they still call the desert
> "a Jewish desert"*
> 
> 
> *صحراء يهودا‎ - Sahara Yahudin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: מִדְבַּר יְהוּדָה‎ _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic: صحراء يهودا‎ _Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> 
> Judaean Desert - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can deny it all you want but that does not make you right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You realize that Arabs still call it  - "the Jewish Desert"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Wiki does as well.
Click to expand...


 I appreciate You rise quickly for another punch,
 Yes -it's called the Jewish Desert even in Arabic:

What does this Arab site say?
شتاء صحراء يهودا الفلسطينية..نعمة للبعض ونقمة على الآخر - Google Translate

Or this one?
http://www.almayadeen.net/tags/صحراء%20يهودا-Google Translate


----------



## admonit

Penelope said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??
> 
> Take your pick?
Click to expand...

Palestinian Arabs.


----------



## Penelope

admonit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??
> 
> Take your pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian Arabs.
Click to expand...


Oh so now you want to be called Palestinians, I see so we call people from the country they are born in, so Palestine was  country and for a long time, since the Bar Kohkba War, in 133 AD or there abouts.

Thank you for proving my point. It has never changed its name since then the Bar Kohkba War,


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??
> 
> Take your pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now you want to be called Palestinians, I see so we call people from the country they are born in, so Palestine was  country and for a long time, since the Bar Kohkba War, in 133 AD or there abouts.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. It has never changed its name since then the Bar Kohkba War,
Click to expand...



'Palestinian' - simply means_ an invader _in the local languages.
Jews being the people of the place know this, Arabs being late invaders don't.


Q.Is there any other meaning?


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine. , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??
> 
> Take your pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now you want to be called Palestinians, I see so we call people from the country they are born in, so Palestine was  country and for a long time, since the Bar Kohkba War, in 133 AD or there abouts.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. It has never changed its name since then the Bar Kohkba War,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Palestinian' - simply means_ an invader _in the local languages.
> 
> Q.Is there any other meaning?
Click to expand...


Seems to me you guys are the invaders.  .


----------



## Penelope

Pal·es·tin·i·an
ˌpaləˈstinēən/
_adjective_
adjective: *Palestinian*

*1*.
relating to Palestine or its peoples.
_noun_
noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*

*1*.
a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were they called before then, Brits, Turks, Arabians,  Romans, Hasmoneans (most were Edomites),  Greeks, Judeans, Samarians, Israelites (northern Israel) ,  Persians, Egyptians??
> 
> Take your pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinian Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now you want to be called Palestinians, I see so we call people from the country they are born in, so Palestine was  country and for a long time, since the Bar Kohkba War, in 133 AD or there abouts.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. It has never changed its name since then the Bar Kohkba War,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Palestinian' - simply means_ an invader _in the local languages.
> 
> Q.Is there any other meaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me you guys are the invaders.  .
Click to expand...


Shove that seem card into Your cellphone.


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).



Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.

This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.


----------



## theliq

Ria_Longhorn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except:
> 
> *"This country exists as the fulfillment of a promise made by God Himself. It would be ridiculous to ask it to account for its legitimacy."—Golda Meir, Le Monde, 15 October 1971.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How RIDICULOUS,considering Golda Meir was a Zionist Terrorist,and that Cult was Originated by an Athiet Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thief, and son of a thief, instead of spending an inordinate amount of time and energy in a matter you have no understanding about -- why don't you attend to your own backyard.  I say divide that huge land mass -- Australia, that is -- and give some territories to the Aborigines, the true owners of the land.  Northern territory, South Australia and Western Australia would be fair I say.
Click to expand...




Ria_Longhorn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except:
> 
> *"This country exists as the fulfillment of a promise made by God Himself. It would be ridiculous to ask it to account for its legitimacy."—Golda Meir, Le Monde, 15 October 1971.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How RIDICULOUS,considering Golda Meir was a Zionist Terrorist,and that Cult was Originated by an Athiet Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thief, and son of a thief, instead of spending an inordinate amount of time and energy in a matter you have no understanding about -- why don't you attend to your own backyard.  I say divide that huge land mass -- Australia, that is -- and give some territories to the Aborigines, the true owners of the land.  Northern territory, South Australia and Western Australia would be fair I say.
Click to expand...

I note you don't say where you are from?no doubt another piece of Zionist Trash from the stolen Land of Palestine,You BOASTING ZIONIST has the temerity of stating Jews are from Judea,Yet Israel today takes up far more land than Judea ever was ...LIE NUMBER ONE...Typical Zionist speak,Jews were not the Original people of Judea,the Canaanites and Moabites were,LIE NUMBER TWO...Typical Zionist speak...need I go on...Yes of course...prior to and since 1948,Palestine has been filled by Illegals from fcuk knows where? merely Converts to Judiaism(even some that have been proven not to be Convert Jews at all,the Zionists in their MANIC scramble to populate the STOLEN LAND OF Palestine let anyone in)LIE NUMBER THREE...Typical Zionist speak...Should I go on,I don't need to....this Land is FULL OF CONVERTED SYNTHETIC "JEWS" they call themselves they are NOT THEY ARE TERRORIST ZIONISTS of the CULT ZIONISM....the only people with direct lineage to Abraham are the Shepardic Jews of the Holy Land and the Palestinians..FACT

RIA YOU ARE A LIAR AND A NONE JEW WHO IS ASIATIC.

as a footnote,on Aboriginals who are Our First Peoples who have been here for over 60,000 years,my opinion is well known and the treatment to them by our forefathers.BUT COMPARED IN THIS MORE ENLIGHTENED AGE AND AFTER THE TERRORS OF THE NAZIS,HAS NO BEARING OF THE ZIONIST TREATMENT OF THE ZIONIST SHIT TOWARDS THE PEACEFUL EDUCATED PALESTINIANS WHICH STILL CONTINUES UP UNTIL THIS DAY

RIA YOU ARE A SCUMBAG,LYING NOBODY THAT ONLY BELIEVES IN HATRED TOWARDS EVERYONE....THUS IS THE CULT OF THESE DISCREDITED TERRORISTS>FACT....how is down town Jerusalem these days,FULL OF LOUSY ZIONIST TRASH AND THEIR LEMMINGS THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT, AGENTS AND THOSE CRAZY AMERICAN CHRISTIAN ZIONISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That'll be right.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel stealing from the Palestinians,* AGAIN.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel stealing from the Palestinians,* AGAIN.*




Looks like a typical Bedouin caravan/tent on the side of the road.
It takes a really delusional mind to think someone would actually steal this.

Even welfare frauds have better staged acts.


----------



## rylah

Druze (Israeli Arab) IDF soldiers dance for their traditional Spring feast:


----------



## theliq

admonit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
Click to expand...

Moron is as Moron SPEAKS


----------



## admonit

Penelope said:


> Oh so now you want to be called Palestinians


Drugs? 


> so Palestine was  country and for a long time, since the Bar Kohkba War, in 133 AD or there abouts.





Penelope said:


> member of the native Arab population of the *region* of Palestine


Region, not country. And the word "Palestinian" is in use only since 60s.


----------



## admonit

theliq said:


> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron is as Moron SPEAKS
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## theliq

admonit said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admonit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social philosopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that Israel is a nation of patchwork nationalities. People from many countries. It is certainly also true that there are many Jews whose ancestry makes them indigenous. That is to the land. Not the nation. What happened to the Jews was horrible to say the least. How many times have the Jews been beaten up on. A few. That doesn't make taking land from someone else to found a nation. Does everyone feel bad enough for them that we are willing to overlook some activities that the Nazis might have done? I don't think it was right, no matter what happened, to take the land from the Palestinians for their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last Muslims to occupy the land were the Ottoman Turks (1516-1917); the Muslims now suing for the land are Arabs.
> 
> Jews are called Jews because they come from Judea.  Arabs are called Arabs because they hail from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> There has never been a country called Palestine; Palestine is a geographical term -- not a political one.  If you gainsay my assertion, I challenge you to name one of its kings.
> 
> Here's Greco-Roman historian Cassius Dio (164-c.235) as to whom the land belongs to: "At Jerusalem, Hadrian founded a city in place of the one which had been razed to the ground, naming it Aelia Capitolina, and on the site of the TEMPLE ... he raised a new temple to Jupiter.
> This brought on a war of no slight importance nor of brief duration, for the JEWS   deemed it intolerable that foreign races should be settled in THEIR city and foreign religious rites planted there." [All emphases mine] (From Cassius Dio, Roman history 69.12.1-14.3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the Palestinians that, you know the people that lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine is a geographical term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , yes and the people who lived there are called Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They began to be called Palestinians since 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron is as Moron SPEAKS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
Click to expand...


Isn't it funny, in the OT most of Jacobs sons married Canaanite females, and even in Ezra the Preists had lots of kids by Canaanite women, are you a Canaanite?


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
Click to expand...


You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

What am I looking at here in this video.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel stealing from the Palestinians,* AGAIN.*


*(COMMENT)*

How are we to analyze what is being recorded here?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What am I looking at here in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stealing from the Palestinians,* AGAIN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How are we to analyze what is being recorded here?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are Israeli goontards there supervising.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> What am I looking at here in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel stealing from the Palestinians,* AGAIN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How are we to analyze what is being recorded here?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Israeli goontards there supervising.
Click to expand...


How do You even  know it's not being filmed in Israel?

There's a reason why they show just 40 sec. 
*Typical lies.*


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny, in the OT most of Jacobs sons married Canaanite females, and even in Ezra the Preists had lots of kids by Canaanite women, are you a Canaanite?
Click to expand...


King David is a descendant of Boaz from the Judah tribe, and righteous Ruth who came from the Moabites.
We are Israelites.

The Canaanites are broadly defined to include the Israelites (including Judeans and Samaritans), Phoenicians (including Carthaginians), Amorites, Ammonites, Moabites, Edomites, Suteans, Ekronites, and Amalekites. The Canaanite languages had ceased to be everyday spoken languages by the 1st millennium AD, but Hebrew remained in continuous use by many Jews since that period into medieval times as a liturgical language, as a literary language, and for commerce, until it was revived as an everyday spoken language in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, and became the main language of the Jews of Palestine and later the State of Israel. Hebrew is the only living Canaanite language today.
Canaanite languages - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
Click to expand...


New Israeli Shekel:








Ancient Israeli Shekel: _"Jerusalem the Holy - Shekel Israel" _(ancient Hebrew)





135-104 BCE - _"Yehohanan the High Priest and the Council of the Jews"_ (in Hebrew)


----------



## Penelope

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Israeli Shekel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Israeli Shekel: _"Jerusalem the Holy - Shekel Israel" _(ancient Hebrew)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135-104 BCE - _"Yehohanan the High Priest and the Council of the Jews"_ (in Hebrew)
Click to expand...


So what, they had coins, means nothing.


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Israeli Shekel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Israeli Shekel: _"Jerusalem the Holy - Shekel Israel" _(ancient Hebrew)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135-104 BCE - _"Yehohanan the High Priest and the Council of the Jews"_ (in Hebrew)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what, they had coins, means nothing.
Click to expand...


It really means nothing,
we didn't come here to look for our old coins, what are coins compared to the sweetness of the Torah?

Am Israel Chai.


----------



## theliq

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
Click to expand...

YOU caught them beautifully in both posts Penny,Excellent,keep up the good work of Exposing these Terrorist Liars...Steve


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny, in the OT most of Jacobs sons married Canaanite females, and even in Ezra the Preists had lots of kids by Canaanite women, are you a Canaanite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King David is a descendant of Boaz from the Judah tribe, and righteous Ruth who came from the Moabites.
> We are Israelites.
> 
> The Canaanites are broadly defined to include the Israelites (including Judeans and Samaritans), Phoenicians (including Carthaginians), Amorites, Ammonites, Moabites, Edomites, Suteans, Ekronites, and Amalekites. The Canaanite languages had ceased to be everyday spoken languages by the 1st millennium AD, but Hebrew remained in continuous use by many Jews since that period into medieval times as a liturgical language, as a literary language, and for commerce, until it was revived as an everyday spoken language in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, and became the main language of the Jews of Palestine and later the State of Israel. Hebrew is the only living Canaanite language today.
> Canaanite languages - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

DAVID murdered KING SAUL and regarded as a Demon,that is why he was not allowed to Consecrate the Temple.(FOR BAD DEEDS)..that being left to his son

By the way the Israelites Exterminated ALL Male Canaanites......and Philistines and prostituted all the women of both these peoples into the 12 Tribes...FACT Israelites are a mixture of peoples including Arabs which is somewhat Ironic...considering.

As for Zionists...they are mere Converts Only to Judaism.....and until and after conversion are not and never been Jews.......Zionists yes,Jews never...Goodness even I could become a Jew by their thinking and Cult Practice and Belief...Sad Bastards


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU caught them beautifully in both posts Penny,Excellent,keep up the good work of Exposing these Terrorist Liars...Steve
Click to expand...


Her "catching" was a deflection once she realized that Arabs call the land the* 'Jewish Desert'.
*
Then she realized that  there was no native language in which_ 'Palestinian'_ does not mean _'an invader'.
_


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU caught them beautifully in both posts Penny,Excellent,keep up the good work of Exposing these Terrorist Liars...Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her "catching" was a deflection once she realized that Arabs call the land the* 'Jewish Desert'.
> *
> Then she realized that  there was no native language in which_ 'Palestinian'_ does not mean _'an invader'._
Click to expand...

You Sad Bastard


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU caught them beautifully in both posts Penny,Excellent,keep up the good work of Exposing these Terrorist Liars...Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her "catching" was a deflection once she realized that Arabs call the land the* 'Jewish Desert'.
> *
> Then she realized that  there was no native language in which_ 'Palestinian'_ does not mean _'an invader'._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Sad Bastard
Click to expand...


*So are YOU up to the challenge?*

Give an example of an indigenous local language in which the word_ 'Palestinian'_ doesn't mean_ 'an invader'.

_


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU caught them beautifully in both posts Penny,Excellent,keep up the good work of Exposing these Terrorist Liars...Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her "catching" was a deflection once she realized that Arabs call the land the* 'Jewish Desert'.
> *
> Then she realized that  there was no native language in which_ 'Palestinian'_ does not mean _'an invader'._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Sad Bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So are YOU up to the challenge?*
> 
> Give an example of an indigenous local language in which the word_ 'Palestinian'_ doesn't mean_ 'an invader'.
> _
Click to expand...

You Sad Bastard,time to give your mouth a rest......off to the Gutter with you and join the rest of your disreputable trash.


----------



## rylah




----------



## ForeverYoung436

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny, in the OT most of Jacobs sons married Canaanite females, and even in Ezra the Preists had lots of kids by Canaanite women, are you a Canaanite?
Click to expand...


Yes, but didn't Ezra tell the priests to divorce their foreign wives, which they did?  As for Jacob's sons, only one of his grandchildren is singled out for being the son of a Canaanite woman (Shaul), and only Judah is said to have married a Canaanite, which is why their children (Er and Onan) were wicked and died.  Some rabbis said that the other sons married their half-sisters.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
Click to expand...



Of course Judea was a country--first under David and Solomon and their dynasty for about 400 years, and later under the Hasmonean dynasty for 103 years.


----------



## Penelope

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Judea was a country--first under David and Solomon and their dynasty for about 400 years, and later under the Hasmonean dynasty for 103 years.
Click to expand...


And what empire were you in?


----------



## rylah

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Judea was a country--first under David and Solomon and their dynasty for about 400 years, and later under the Hasmonean dynasty for 103 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what empire were you in?
Click to expand...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal·es·tin·i·an
> ˌpaləˈstinēən/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *Palestinian*
> 
> *1*.
> relating to Palestine or its peoples.
> _noun_
> noun: *Palestinian*; plural noun: *Palestinians*
> 
> *1*.
> a member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Judea was a country--first under David and Solomon and their dynasty for about 400 years, and later under the Hasmonean dynasty for 103 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what empire were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Who are the Israelis?
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.


*(COMMENT)*

The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?

In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.

But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Rocco, you are a hoot.

The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.
Click to expand...


Typical Tinmore BS.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there're more Arabs living today in the area than ever before.
Am I wrong?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is English the native language from which the word Palestinian comes from?
> While Arabs still call it the Jewish Desert,* I challenge You to name one local native language in which 'Palestinian' does not mean *_*an invader.*_
> Arabs know what Arabia means, but have no clue what is the meaning of the word 'Palestine'.
> 
> This is who Israelis are - they know the actual meanings of the names in their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right a territory, and yet you Judea was never a country either, nor northern Israel. Most of the time you were part of another's empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Judea was a country--first under David and Solomon and their dynasty for about 400 years, and later under the Hasmonean dynasty for 103 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what empire were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
Click to expand...


Syria-Palestine  50 years before Zionism:

Written by a Palestinian Jew of Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:

_"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
*On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_

Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore BS.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there're more Arabs living today in the area than ever before.
> Am I wrong?
Click to expand...

And Israel thinks it is winning,


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.



Demonstrably not true.  But even if it was true, are you saying this is NOT the goal of the Arabs?  To have an Arab Palestine without the Jewish Palestinians?  Why would it be an honorable goal for the one and an evil goal for the other?  What is the SOLUTION?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore BS.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there're more Arabs living today in the area than ever before.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel thinks it is winning,
Click to expand...


Winning? I'm not sure we have the same definitions.
Win - or Victory in Hebrew comes from the root נ-צ-ח which  means 'eternity'.

G-d simply fulfills his promises 

"So said the Lord, Who gives the sun to illuminate by day, the laws of the moon and the stars to illuminate at night, Who stirs up the sea and its waves roar, the Lord of Hosts is His name. 
35*If these laws depart from before Me*, says the Lord, so will the seed of Israel cease being a nation before Me for all time. 
36 So said the Lord: If the heavens above will be measured and the foundations of the earth below will be fathomed, I too will reject all the seed of Israel because of all they did, says the Lord. 
37Behold days are coming, says the Lord, and the city shall be built to the Lord, from the tower of Hananel until the gate of the corner. 
38 And the measuring line shall go out further opposite it upon the hill of Gareb, and it shall turn to Goah. 
39 And the whole valley of the dead bodies and the ash and all the fields until the Kidron Valley, until the corner of the Horse Gate to the east, shall be holy to the Lord; it shall never again be uprooted or torn down forever. 

-Jeremiah 31-


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toomuchtime_

P F Tinmore said:


>


Just to be clear, he is "abusing" families of terrorists who are living on fat pensions from the PLO because a family member killed or tried to kill a Jews.  Poor Palestinians murderers!  Why should they have to put up with being yelled just because they make their livings killing Jews?


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Zionism was bad for Jews all over the region.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore BS.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there're more Arabs living today in the area than ever before.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel thinks it is winning,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning? I'm not sure we have the same definitions.
> Win - or Victory in Hebrew comes from the root נ-צ-ח which  means 'eternity'.
> 
> G-d simply fulfills his promises
> 
> "So said the Lord, Who gives the sun to illuminate by day, the laws of the moon and the stars to illuminate at night, Who stirs up the sea and its waves roar, the Lord of Hosts is His name.
> 35*If these laws depart from before Me*, says the Lord, so will the seed of Israel cease being a nation before Me for all time.
> 36 So said the Lord: If the heavens above will be measured and the foundations of the earth below will be fathomed, I too will reject all the seed of Israel because of all they did, says the Lord.
> 37Behold days are coming, says the Lord, and the city shall be built to the Lord, from the tower of Hananel until the gate of the corner.
> 38 And the measuring line shall go out further opposite it upon the hill of Gareb, and it shall turn to Goah.
> 39 And the whole valley of the dead bodies and the ash and all the fields until the Kidron Valley, until the corner of the Horse Gate to the east, shall be holy to the Lord; it shall never again be uprooted or torn down forever.
> 
> -Jeremiah 31-
Click to expand...

I think the Bible was written by Jews hundreds if years after the event,here say at best...lies much more likely methinks


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish people _(form the view and the perspective of the possible injury)_, → in and about the region, should come to a consensus and make → that determination:  What is bad for Jews?
> 
> In these contemporary times, and arguably in constant state of evolution, Zionism has become harder and harder to keep-up with it; if you are not living with it.  What was written today → what was written last year → what was written about Zionism a decade ago, is evolving and changing with the new condition and changes of the day.  To the Zionist like Tziporah "Tzipi" Livni, former Foreign Minister of Israel, _Zionist Union_, think that working from within the system _(the opposite view if the Arab Palestinian)_ has the greatest potential for positive change.
> 
> But being labeled a "zionist" is not exactly a bad label.  I think it is a misunderstood label.  A "Zionist" _(operation in the political system)_ and a "Revolutionary" _(those Palestinians operating outside the system in violence)_ achieve very different results.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco, you are a hoot.
> 
> The Zionist goal is all of Palestine without the Palestinians. That has never changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Tinmore BS.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there're more Arabs living today in the area than ever before.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel thinks it is winning,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> J
> 
> Winning? I'm not sure we have the same definitions.
> Win - or Victory in Hebrew comes from the root נ-צ-ח which  means 'eternity'.
> 
> G-d simply fulfills his promises
> 
> "So said the Lord, Who gives the sun to illuminate by day, the laws of the moon and the stars to illuminate at night, Who stirs up the sea and its waves roar, the Lord of Hosts is His name.
> 35*If these laws depart from before Me*, says the Lord, so will the seed of Israel cease being a nation before Me for all time.
> 36 So said the Lord: If the heavens above will be measured and the foundations of the earth below will be fathomed, I too will reject all the seed of Israel because of all they did, says the Lord.
> 37Behold days are coming, says the Lord, and the city shall be built to the Lord, from the tower of Hananel until the gate of the corner.
> 38 And the measuring line shall go out further opposite it upon the hill of Gareb, and it shall turn to Goah.
> 39 And the whole valley of the dead bodies and the ash and all the fields until the Kidron Valley, until the corner of the Horse Gate to the east, shall be holy to the Lord; it shall never again be uprooted or torn down forever.
> 
> -Jeremiah 31-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Bible was written by Jews hundreds if years after the event,here say at best...lies much more likely methinks
Click to expand...



The Torah was written by Hashem before the creation of this world.
The nation of Israel received it wholly, including the details of how to conduct the commandments.

This is the Torah, it is what it is.


----------



## saddik

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


Golda Meir was a Christian??? what???


----------



## rylah




----------



## saddik

montelatici said:


> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?




Doesn't meter which religion you believe in, you can't change the simple truth that the land of Israel was gives us by god! its written in the Jew's Bible, its written in the quran and its written in the Christians Bible. It was given by God!!! we didn't claim it for ourselves and we did not conquer anything! if you believe in God you can't accept anything else...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel's massive bullshit machine.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sour grapes post of the day. ***

*Sekulow: "UN Committee Declares Israel Apartheid State"*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Sour grapes post of the day. *
> 
> *Sekulow: "UN Committee Declares Israel Apartheid State"*
> 
> **



Did the Jewish delegation from the, you know, _Judenrein_ mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan respond?


----------



## Mindful

The Abunimation strikes again




Ali Abunimah’s Antisemitism Shines Through (Again)
The Electronic Intifada founder lets down his guard
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## Shusha

Mindful said:


> The Abunimation strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Abunimah’s Antisemitism Shines Through (Again)
> The Electronic Intifada founder lets down his guard
> ISRAELLYCOOL.COM



The giveaway is the (entirely false) notion that Jews as a collective are "European".  

See, the anti-Israel (read: antisemitic) crowd has to somehow find a way to divorce the Jewish people from their ancestral and historical land.  They do that by claiming that Jews are white colonizers from Europe.  Entirely erasing the majority of the Jewish people as though they didn't exist.  In his post, he complains that Israel is erasing Arab Palestinians -- but he is inversing reality.  He is the one erasing Jews and Jewish history.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

"Hasty of actions urgent  in movements
There is no spare time to stay put and no time to wait
The decline of generations
Probably the reason for the rise of the queues  in the head office

We heard torches and saw the voices
The mountain smoke, for the sake of the Name, how is this heart still asleep?
At the queues line to the head office

*Mists of purity
Not by success or by force
Only in the Name of Kingship
When it comes, it comes, it comes with no place to be wrong*

*"Behold, days are coming, says the Lord G-d...
Not hunger for bread
Not thirst for water" (Amos 8)
Only words of truth that are heartwarming
*
Parched lips and hollow boards
To teach us right
It's about wanting to change
Remove masks
Time for discovering of the countenance

*"No hunger for bread not thirsty for water"*
The decline of generations
Probably the reason for the rise of the queues in the main library"
*
"Behold, days are coming, says the Lord G-d...
Not hunger for bread
Not thirst for water" (Amos 8)
Only words of truth that are heartwarming"
*


----------



## Likkmee

Mineva said:


> Puppets of Britain, another British tool to take under control ME.


Operation Bolshevik.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Our life is Strawberries *

**
"We have no right to complain,
Everything is_ 'tfu-tfu Hamsa'_
And blessed is Hashem
Because our life is strawberries"


----------



## rylah

Today is the hilulah of Rabbi Yosef Haim the 'Ben Ish Hai'.

A truly outstanding figure of great influence on the middle eastern Jewish community and subsequently Israeli culture and society.

At the age of only 24 he was appointed to lead the Jewish community of Baghdad,
and all of Babylonian ancient community. This is the most ancient and authoritative Jewish diaspora community with 2600 years of history in exile.
That said, it would take a whole thread to explain the position of leading such a community, and Rabbi Yosef Haim was only 24 that time.





(A rare picture from 1877 from the right: his father-in-law Rabbi Yosef Ezra Gabbai, 
Rabbi Aharon of Baghdad, and the 'Ben Ish Hai')

Just to mention a few examples of how influential and genius was this Rabbi Yosef Haim:
 * He wrote more than 70 books during his lifetime, all while dealing with the issues of a huge community.
* Each of those available today are magnum opuses bridging all ends of Jewish thought,
but written in such a sweet language that can be understood by children and great Torah scholars alike on a whole different level.
*For mere reason of respect, love and owe for Rabbi Yosef Haim, during the 50 years of his service to the community - no couple ever had a divorce.
* Rabbi Yosef Haim always took care of the nation dwelling in Zion, by supporting the Jewish printing enterprise in Jerusalem, making sure that donations to Israel reached their destination, gave a lot of his money and influenced rich men to invest in  the Israeli community.
*His personal seat from which he taught included 60 learned elders of the generation, but he himself used to sneak to the stage in such a manner as to intentionally avoid making lots of people having to stand up before him.

Included in his direct disciples are the Rabbis who have established the famous Porat Yosef Yeshiva in Jerusalem, and other outstanding figures who took an integral part in shaping modern Israeli history, like Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu the chief Rabbi of Israel, who's father settled in Israel on direct order from Rabbi Yosef Haim, who himself bought a house and field in Eretz Yisrael.


----------



## rylah

*Israel's most successful singer: Eyal Golan with Haim Israel*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>




Yawn.....  Don’t care....  Why? Because it’s believed by the Jewish people that Abraham, the first father of Judaism was born there. The Israelis have a Right to that City as well as Muslims and Christianson


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
※→  ILOVEISRAEL, P F Tinmore, _et al,_

This IDF Soldier is speaking from his heart; but, he is hypersensitive and very empathetic_ [highly sensitive person (HSP)]_.  The HSP _(with a  high level of sensitivity to external __stimuli)_ sees the world much differently than the average person standing right beside him.  The HSP does not standout or is immediately recognizable.  This HSP is at the far and opposite end of the social and personality spectrum → opposite from the person who lacks a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience _(sociopath and psychopath)_.  Both ends of this mental behavior spectrum are problematic - one being a person that tends to have heightened emotions, and the opposite number is one having impaired empathy and lack of remorse.  Both ends of the spectrum are a form of personality disorder; one being somewhat benign while the other being somewhat dangerous.  However, the HSP is often associated with a genetic trigger.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn.....  Don’t care....  Why? Because it’s believed by the Jewish people that Abraham, the first father of Judaism was born there. The Israelis have a Right to that City as well as Muslims and Christianson
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Remember, that the HSP falls within a group of genetic disorders.  Most HSPs are not immediately recognizable in the general population.  

However, in this case, when the IDF soldier in this video is placed next to a typical or average IDF soldier, it would not be long before the differences would be noticed.  One can see, just in this video, that his view is radically different from that of his counterparts.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Thought you'd be first  up, Tinmore.


Obsessed.


----------



## rylah

Rabbi Grossman VS El Capone


----------



## rylah

How joyful and good is our portion Israel, that we've got to live among such  great Tzadikim!


----------



## Mindful

The best thing to come out of Scotland since single malt:


Gerard Butler: “I’ll Ask Someone to Burn My House Down in LA So…I Won’t Have Any Choice But to Stay in Israel”


----------



## Mindful

*ARCHAEOLOGISTS UNEARTH 2000-YEAR-OLD HEBREW 'JERUSALEM' INSCRIPTION.*






2000 year old engraving found in an archeological dig in central Jerusalem reads "Hananya Bar Dudolos from Jerusalem" (photo credit: ESTI DESIOVOV/TPS)

The find is the first written evidence of the name "Jerusalem" found on a column drum dating from the Herodian period.

Archaeologists unearth 2000-year-old Hebrew 'Jerusalem' inscription


----------



## rylah

First One In Zion - Maran Ovadia Yosef  Ztsk"l
(His hilulah, commemoration begins this Thursday night)

**


----------



## rylah

*Jewish rights according to international definitions*


----------



## rylah

*The IDF Field Hospital has received worldwide recognition as a "Class III Hospital"* 





Only they can set up the world's most advanced field hospital within 8 hours - the story of the Israeli delegation of the Medical Corps for an exercise with the European Union
The hospital established by the delegation, within eight hours only, is the most advanced of its kind in the world - including sorting, hospitalization, and operating rooms. This is the first hospital in the field to be recognized by the World Health Organization as a "Grade 3 Hospital".


----------



## rylah

Many don't know that Jews of North Africa and Spain were staunch protectors of the oldest forms of Andalusian music. This love for deeply mystical and happy expression found its home in the Israeli mainstream culture and overall attitude to life. 

Here is a delegation of famous Israeli singers, Shim'on Sibony and Moshe Louk receiving a warm Morrocan welcome from Abd al Salem Spiani in the airport:


----------



## Mindful

Marrakech.


----------



## rylah

Can't understand Israel without learning who is Baba Sali ztz"kl,
I'm surely not the one to tell the story of this Tzadik, it's hard to put in words. 
But if You want to understand the modern Israeli atmosphere, You have to attempt and grasp who were and are the sages at the heart of this nation.





Baba Sali or Rabbi Yisrael Abahtzeira presence and life in Israel during the hardest times was a great privilege and care bestowed upon the nation dwelling in Zion.

Learn about him, read the stories... though it will be probably hard to grasp, but so is the story of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Ydidi Ro'i Makimi* is a poem composed by Rabbi Israel Najara (1628-1555). The piyyut expresses the longing of the Jewish people in exile to their G-d as a flock that yearns for the guiding and supportive hand of the shepherd and for redemption.

Rabbi Yisrael Najara was the rabbi of Gaza, buried there in an ancient Jewish cemetery, considered one of the greatest Hebrew poets of all time.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Are those even Israelis playing?
Something is missing there from the groove and mysticism.

These are Israelis:


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those even Israelis playing?
> Something is missing there from the groove and mysticism.
> 
> These are Israelis:
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> omething is missing from the groove and mysticism.


What do you want? It is Cleveland.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


My granddaughter's name is Aliyah.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My granddaughter's name is Aliyah.
Click to expand...


The word comes from Hebrew, not a name a Jewish name though.


----------



## Hollie

Somebody made Moataz very unhappy.


_“In an address on Elsharq TV, a Turkey-based Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood channel, Egyptian TV host Moataz Matar talked about Israeli PM Netanyahu's visit to Oman to meet with Sultan Qaboos, the participation of the Israeli national gymnastics team in the world championships in Qatar, and the presence of the Israeli judo team in a Grand Slam tournament in Abu Dhabi. Likening the visits to the explosion of a "pipe of sewage" Matar pinned these "catastrophes" on infighting among the Arabs and on their allying themselves with the Zionists, which "portends utter destruction." His statements aired on October 27, 2018.”_


"MB TV Host Moataz Matar Slams Qatar, Oman, Abu Dhabi for Normalization of Relations with Israel: "The Gulf Staggers under the Feet of the Zionists Like a Slaughtered Chicken""



Here’s a bit of some _Great_ _Satan_™️ slang for you, Moataz. With Netanyahu visiting Sultan Qaboos, it means you just took it up the caboose.


----------



## rylah

Jewish refugees from Libya


----------



## rylah

Jewish refugees from Iraq


----------



## Mindful

People have got no idea.


----------



## rylah

Jewish refugees from Sambour on their way, East Galicia


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> People have got no idea.


"We are great, and great are our sorrows, and therefore our troubles are great, but our condolences will be great."
 - Rabbi Kook

"The primary step in Tshuva/return is that man returns to himself."
 - Rabbi Kook


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Memouna celebrations 2018


----------



## rylah

The Millennials Behind the Mizrahi Project


----------



## rylah

We are the Jews who Escaped Iraq


----------



## rylah

Interview with an Israeli woman who escaped Iraq.


----------



## Mindful

I've just watched something about Auschwitz.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

I admit every morning
That You have restored my soul
I thank for the cloths
That you put on my body so I will not be cold

I admit every morning
For the light for my being
I confess to bread
That you put to my desk so I would not be hungry and won't know pain

I confess my innumerable smiles
For all my talents and all my poems I'll dedicate them all to You
You should know that I thank You

I will shout to You!
Great is Your Name
To You my life my heart and my thank
I will call to You, I will call You

I admit every morning  for my strengthen
For my father and my mother
I thank You for the rain You given my fields
 To care for my loved You have given me my life

For the day of rest I thank You
For the abundance and blessing
For the family all of it is only thanks to You
You should know that I thank You

I will shout to You!
Great is Your Name
To You my life my heart and my gratitude
I will call to You, I will cal to You

_"Come, let us sing praises to Lord; let us shout to the rock of our salvation
Let us greet His presence with thanksgiving; let us shout to Him with songs." (Psalm 95)
_
For all my failures  and disappointments I admit
My fears and obstacles they are all in my favor
There is no other in my heart I thank only You

*The Women of Samaria - Moda Ani (Omer Adam song)*
_**_


----------



## rylah

20 Heshvan the hilulah of Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi Ztsk"l







Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi was born in the year 5672 in Sharaab in Yemen and was named Mordechai Yefet-Tauzi, his father died before his birth, and his mother died when he was two years old.
He grew up in the home of his grandfather, who stood up for his wonderful scholastic talents, And after his grandfather died too - was raised by Rabbi Chaim Sinvani. Rabbi Sharabi was ordained as a rabbi in Yemen, and after marrying Rebbetzin Leah, he decided to dedicate himself entirely to Torah study and holy life.

In 1931, Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi immigrated to Eretz Israel and came to Jerusalem, where he studied at the Beit El yeshiva. When he arrived in Jerusalem, the rabbi changed his surname to Sharabi - a name that marks his hometown, and also the acronym "Shalom to Bnei Yisrael".
In the year 5725 Rabbi Sharabi founded his Yeshivat "Nehar Shalom", a yeshiva near the Mahane Yehuda market. He became famous as a holy man and master of miracles, and many went to his door to receive blessings, good advice, and salvation.

The Sharabi couple were childless and invested all their energies in Torah study and charity. He transferred the money he had received in full to charity and held the meeting, while he himself lived in a very small and simple apartment.

Like many of the greatest kabbalists, Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi, zt "l, saw the process of redeeming Israel and establishing the state with a good eye and rejoicing in it. When he was once asked about the ways of leadership of Rav Kook zt "l (Chief Rabbi of Israel), in contrast to Rabbi Sonnenfeld zt"l ('Eda Haredis), replied that Rabbi Kook's path is more correct, for it says (about the Torah) - _"Her ways are pleasant ways, and all her paths are peace" _(By Rabbi Amram Aborbae, zt "l, Chief Sephardic Rabbi of Petah Tikva).





(Rabbi Sharabi with Rabbi Ovadia ZT"'A)

Many of our greatest rabbis have learned from Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi, including Rabbi Ovadia Yosef Shlit"a, Rabbi Meir Yehuda Getz, Rabbi Shalom Shmueli Shlita, Rabbi Dov Rokach, Rebbe of Belz and many more leaders of all returning communities.

Rabbi Sharabi was very weak in his body, and in recent years his students carried him on a chair. On March 24, 1984, Rabbi Mordechai Sharabi was asked to attend the meeting of Ma'aleh, and he was buried in Har HaMenuhot in Jerusalem. Many Torah institutions have been established in his name, for the study of the revealed and the hidden.

*Remembering a Prince of Torah & Kabala, Rav Mordekhai Sharabi TZ'l
*


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

*Israel to Puttsburg : We Stand With You*
_Israelis from all walks of life expressed sorrow over the Pittsburgh synagogue massacre and  support for the Jewish community. _

_By: United with Israel Staff_

Israel’s leadership continued to express sorrow and dismay over the anti-Semitic massacre of 11 Jewish worshipers at the Tree of Lifee Synagogue in Pittsburgh on Saturday while voicing support for the Jewish community.

To show their firm support, Jews from Israel and around the world began posting pictures in solidarity with the members of the community who are suffering from this terrible anti-Semitic attack.

In Jerusalem, hundreds of youth gathered near City Hall on Sunday night to hold a vigil and show their support and love for the Jews of Pittsburgh.











Israel to Pittsburgh: We Stand with You


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*'Our Whole Nation Feels Your Pain' 

Hundreds gathered at Zion Square in Jerusalem to show solidarity with the Jewish communities in the world and in memory of the people who were murdered on Saturday in a terror attack at a synagogue in the city of Pittsburgh in Pennsylvania USA. Oct 28, 2018*


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

From the ADL to me:

Even as our hearts are breaking at the deadliest attack on the Jewish community in U.S. history, we want to help each other get through this difficult time. Here are ways you can take action:


Stand with the Jewish community of Pittsburgh and beyond in sorrow, remembrance, tolerance and love by adding your name and note of support to ADL’s digital vigil.
Consult our resources, including an array of resources for educators and families trying to find ways to discuss what happened and how to respond. Our resources for K-12 educators on issues of hate crimes and mass shootings are being shared with nearly 50,000 teachers who participate in our network.
Join us to learn and be inspired at Never is Now, ADL’s annual one-day summit on anti-Semitism and hate, taking place in New York on December 3rd.
ADL offices around the country have helped organize or partner in more than 40 interfaith vigils with rabbis, reverends and imams so we can all grieve together.


----------



## Mindful

I wonder if there would have been the same outpourings had it been an Islamist attack.

*Saudi-Backed Muslim World League Condemns ‘Heinous’ Pittsburgh Synagogue Massacre*





Mohammed al-Issa, secretary-general of the Muslim World League, in Paris, Nov. 2017. Photo: Reuters / Clotaire Achi.

The Mecca-based Muslim World League has issued a denunciation on Saturday’s massacre of 11 Jewish worshippers at a Pittsburgh synagogue by a white supremacist gunman.

The Saudi government-backed group’s secretary-general, Mohammed al-Issa, said in a statement that his group “strongly condemns the heinous attack on peaceful civilians and places of worship, and deemed the violation of their sanctity a criminal act.”

He added that “this terrorist attack is deprived of all principles and values and targeted the lives of peaceful and innocent civilians.”

The incident, he went on to say, “will only make our belief grow stronger in strengthening international solidarity and cooperation to confront extremism that knows no religion and race for the sake of realizing its evil objectives.”

Saudi-Backed Muslim World League Condemns ‘Heinous’ Pittsburgh Synagogue Massacre


----------



## rylah

*"All the Jews of the world are going through a family reunion" - David's Story*
**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> I wonder if there would have been the same outpourings had it been an Islamist attack.
> 
> *Saudi-Backed Muslim World League Condemns ‘Heinous’ Pittsburgh Synagogue Massacre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammed al-Issa, secretary-general of the Muslim World League, in Paris, Nov. 2017. Photo: Reuters / Clotaire Achi.
> 
> The Mecca-based Muslim World League has issued a denunciation on Saturday’s massacre of 11 Jewish worshippers at a Pittsburgh synagogue by a white supremacist gunman.
> 
> The Saudi government-backed group’s secretary-general, Mohammed al-Issa, said in a statement that his group “strongly condemns the heinous attack on peaceful civilians and places of worship, and deemed the violation of their sanctity a criminal act.”
> 
> He added that “this terrorist attack is deprived of all principles and values and targeted the lives of peaceful and innocent civilians.”
> 
> The incident, he went on to say, “will only make our belief grow stronger in strengthening international solidarity and cooperation to confront extremism that knows no religion and race for the sake of realizing its evil objectives.”
> 
> Saudi-Backed Muslim World League Condemns ‘Heinous’ Pittsburgh Synagogue Massacre



If this had been a Muslim massacre they would be saying. It was the “ Racist Right Wing” , Trump on his immigration status of some Muslim Countries and the Gunnan was Jewish


----------



## rylah

*Yahya - The Israeli Arab Muslim IDF Soldier*


----------



## rylah

*"My name is Miri Lavi- and we were refugees"*
Miri Lavi and her family serve as an example of the diversity found in Israel. Miri’s father was born in Israel, but is of Libyan heritage, and her mother was born in Morocco. Miri’s husband was born in Israel, and is the descendant of a Yemeni mother, and a Moroccan father. Miri’s mother and her family were forced to leave Yemen due to growing anti-semitism and the riots that followed. Miri’s paternal grandparents fled Libya right before the Second World War. Despite the hardships her family has endured, she does not want to hold a grudge.


----------



## rylah

*Real-life road runner: Escaped emu races cars on busy highway
*


----------



## rylah

Following the situation in the south and the Gaza vicinity, the National Student Council decided to launch a campaign to support the residents of the south: "South Black". The campaign will work in the following manner: On November 6, this Tuesday, all of us, youth and youth in the State of Israel, will arrive in a black shirt to the school take a picture with a sign of support and upload the #Darom_Shahor (Black South in Hebrew.) hashtag to the social media. We trust you to make this campaign work and distribute it to every student in Israel.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Following the situation in the south and the Gaza vicinity, the National Student Council decided to launch a campaign to support the residents of the south: "South Black". The campaign will work in the following manner: On November 6, this Tuesday, all of us, youth and youth in the State of Israel, will arrive in a black shirt to the school take a picture with a sign of support and upload the #Darom_Shahor (Black South in Hebrew.) hashtag to the social media. We trust you to make this campaign work and distribute it to every student in Israel.



"All of Us with the South"


----------



## rylah

#FreeAvera


----------



## Dale Smith

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


   Zionist fake jews.


----------



## rylah

*I attended Cairo University with Yasser Arafat - Elie's Story*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dumbfuck of the month.*


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dumbfuck of the month.*





Your sickness is terminal?


----------



## sparky

*



			Who are the Israelis?
		
Click to expand...

*
*dunno, but i bet they didn't travel via caravan.....*

*~S~*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dumbfuck of the month.*




She is exactly right.  

What are you trying to argue here?  That people have the "right" to build illegal communities?  Well, then, ITS ON!


----------



## Mindful

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbfuck of the month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is exactly right.
> 
> What are you trying to argue here?  That people have the "right" to build illegal communities?  Well, then, ITS ON!
Click to expand...


What is Tinmore's unnatural interest in all this?


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumbfuck of the month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is exactly right.
> 
> What are you trying to argue here?  That people have the "right" to build illegal communities?  Well, then, ITS ON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Tinmore's unnatural interest in all this?
Click to expand...


If it’s Jew related, he’ll bring his special kind of hate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*


----------



## Hollie

*Smell the gee-had. It's the acrid smell of burning tires.


*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*



I agree! A “ Palestinian state” with No Israelis allowed is Apartheid.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*



Can't you do any better than Haaretz?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*



Big part of being an Israeli is to say whatever You want when You want it, and fighting for the right of those who You disagree with to say complete nonsense.

Asaf Harel is an actor who attempted to run for Tel-Aviv mayor on a socialist agenda, people totally miss the irony of him being a comedy writer. 

Turns out the clique of TLV "socialists" also, by mere circumstance also the top young capitalist entrepreneurs on international markets, exactly the part Asaf Harel wrote for himself in his previous TV show.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big part of being an Israeli is to say whatever You want when You want it, and fighting for the right of those who You disagree with to say complete nonsense.
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big part of being an Israeli is to say whatever You want when You want it, and fighting for the right of those who You disagree with to say complete nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...


Indeed, islamic terrorist incitement is illegal in the relevant first world. When you live in a worldview that has not progressed since the 7th century, you will be at a disadvantage.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big part of being an Israeli is to say whatever You want when You want it, and fighting for the right of those who You disagree with to say complete nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, islamic terrorist incitement is illegal in the relevant first world. When you live in a worldview that has not progressed since the 7th century, you will be at a disadvantage.
Click to expand...

Incitement= anything Israel does not like.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Story @Haaretz.com: Israeli TV Host Implores Israelis: Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big part of being an Israeli is to say whatever You want when You want it, and fighting for the right of those who You disagree with to say complete nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Asaf Harel is an actor who attempted to run for Tel-Aviv mayor on a socialist agenda, people totally miss the irony of him being a comedy writer.
> 
> Turns out the clique of TLV "socialists" also, by mere circumstance also the top young capitalist entrepreneurs on international markets, exactly the part Asaf Harel wrote for himself in his previous TV show.
Click to expand...


I didn't hear Harel call for Jihad, as she did.
Only one of them is in prison, the other writes comedy as a free citizen and runs for mayor.

See the difference?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israel IS the most free and liberal of the Arab countries:*


----------



## rylah

*"We Were Taught to Love, and We Were Refugees"*
Hila Oved-Brog is an Israeli, with Libyan and German heritage. When Hila's father was just a boy he was forced to flee Libya, due to violence after the Second World War. Hila’s maternal grandfather survived the Holocaust and made his way toward safety in Israel. Despite what her family has been through, Hila was taught the value of triumphing over hate with love and forgiveness.
**


----------



## rylah

*How did Tel Aviv become the vegan capital of the world?
*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*How are you involved with Magen David Adom?*
*- Son of Hamas leader*


----------



## rylah

*My mother was from Iraq, My father from Egypt -
Rachel's Story*
Rachel Wahba was born in 1946. Her heritage is Egyptian-Iraqi, yet she was born in India, and grew up stateless in Japan. Rachel’s parents were both faced with challenges growing up in their home countries. Although Jews in Egypt and Iraq have a rich history, they were forced to live as second class citizens. Rachel’s father fled Egypt after Hitler’s “Mein Kampf” became a bestseller. Rachel’s mother lived through the Farhud which took place in Iraq, and fled the country shortly thereafter.


----------



## rylah

*The Most Hated Man At The UN I Hillel Neuer*

https://www.facebook.com/hillelneuer/


----------



## rylah

If #London, #NewYork or #Paris were attacked with 400 missiles over night, what would you do? What would you expect your government to do? How would you expect other nations to react?

#IsraelUnderFire


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *The Most Hated Man At The UN I Hillel Neuer*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hillelneuer/



All those people at the UN; the EU too, the same gravy train bureaucrats who know nothing, do nothing.

30 years of UN in Africa, the country has got worse.


----------



## Mindful

*“The Arab world is the last bastion of unbridled, unashamed, unhidden and unbelievable anti-Semitism. Hitlerian myths get published in the popular press as incontrovertible truths. The Holocaust either gets minimized or denied....How the Arab world will ever come to terms with Israel when Israelis are portrayed as the devil incarnate is hard to figure out.”*

*— Columnist Richard Cohen*


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Most Hated Man At The UN I Hillel Neuer*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hillelneuer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those people at the UN; the EU too, the same gravy train bureaucrats who know nothing, do nothing.
> 
> 30 years of UN in Africa, the country has got worse.
Click to expand...


And who is their doctor if not the same nation over which they obsess?
There's a quote from Rabbi Kook that could give You a totally different perspective on the situation. I'll look around.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *“The Arab world is the last bastion of unbridled, unashamed, unhidden and unbelievable anti-Semitism. Hitlerian myths get published in the popular press as incontrovertible truths. The Holocaust either gets minimized or denied....How the Arab world will ever come to terms with Israel when Israelis are portrayed as the devil incarnate is hard to figure out.”*
> 
> *— Columnist Richard Cohen*



Africa, Arab countries...it's hard to figure out how but they do come to terms.
Kuwait is probably the next, while Israel is looking to join the African union and their chiefs come to Israel asking for blessings from Israel's elders.


----------



## rylah

*Israel Still Importing Gaza Produce, Sparking Furious Online Reaction*


----------



## rylah

*9th of Kislev - 40 years since the passing of former Prime Minister Golda Meir.*

She spoke during the ceremony when she received honorary citizenship of Jerusalem (in 1971) and told of the first time she came to the Western Wall after making aliya to Israel:

"...Shortly after we came, we went up to Jerusalem. And when you go to Jerusalem, it's obvious that you go to see the Western Wall... and so...I went to the Wall. The way there, the courtyards, the alleyways... and here I am standing in front of the Wall... Here is what remains from what was... But it remained strong, and large, and impressive. And I returned from the Western Wall completely different from who I was when I went there."





Western Wall


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Muslim Arab Lady Bus Driver shares about her life*
**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Caroline Glick & Avi Abelow Show - Gaza!!! & Iran!*

**


----------



## rylah

6,000 Gaza-area teens complete ‘apolitical’ protest march to Jerusalem

Some 6,000 high school students from Israeli towns near the Gaza border reached Jerusalem on Thursday following a 100-mile march in what the teens said was an “apolitical” effort to effect change.

About 100 students began the march from Sderot, a southern Israeli town often targeted by Palestinian bombs, on Sunday, picking up supporters from southern Israel and across the country along the approximately 90-kilometer route.

They wore T-shirts reading, “Let us grow up in peace” and ended their march at the Knesset.


----------



## rylah

*Judaism is NOT a Religion.*


----------



## rylah

*Jewish Life in Pre-State Israel*
Mally Mazal-Davidoff was born to a family of Yemenite and Sephardic Jews who lived in Jerusalem for more than five generations. Born in the East Jerusalem village of Kfar Hashiloach, present day "Silwan", she recalls her memories of Arab - Jewish relations in pre-State Israel. She vividly remember the Hebron Massacre, Yom Kippur at the Kotel, and the Old City of Jerusalem in the 1930s and 40s.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Jewish Life in Pre-State Israel*
> Mally Mazal-Davidoff was born to a family of Yemenite and Sephardic Jews who lived in Jerusalem for more than five generations. Born in the East Jerusalem village of Kfar Hashiloach, present day "Silwan", she recalls her memories of Arab - Jewish relations in pre-State Israel. She vividly remember the Hebron Massacre, Yom Kippur at the Kotel, and the Old City of Jerusalem in the 1930s and 40s.



I have Amos Oz's 'A Tale of Love and Darkness', in which he describes the life before during and after those turbulent times. I still recall, from that book,  Arab snipers picking off Jews. And even the British didn't behave in a proper manner.

Here, too, is the neighbour hood, obsessed with germs: "You never actually managed to set eyes on an anti-semite or a germ, but you knew very well they were lying in wait for you on every side, out of sight." The city, Jerusalem, where people schlepped along the streets: "If we picked up our foot someone else might come along and snatch our little strip of land. On the other hand, once you have lifted your foot, do not be in a hurry to put it down again... time and time again we have fallen into the hands of our enemies because we put our foot down without looking where we were putting them." Tel Aviv, spoken of almost confidentially, "as though the city were some kind of crucial secret project of the Jewish people", the sea "full of bronzed Jews who could swim... Who had ever heard of swimming Jews?"


----------



## Mindful

Which put me in mind of the times I drove from Paphos to Larnaka, through the mountains where EOKA snipers used to sit and target hapless travellers who passed that way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Empire Files: Israeli Army Vet’s Exposé - “I Was the Terrorist”*

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Empire Files: Israeli Army Vet’s Exposé - “I Was the Terrorist”*
> 
> **



Ain't it a healthy sign of society to have dissidents?

However the conclusion here, at least according to BTS , is that the guy is a walking terrorist. And the message is that A.Martin  and BTS are fine with terrorist avoiding persecution and speaking freely on TV and in international forums  -as long as they speak against Israel.

They both know the worth of such stories in court.
No lawyer would even bother filling a case against him based on this anecdote.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Air Force hero Uri Dromi talks about the Gaza threat*

Uri Dromi: How dangerous is the situation in Gaza? — Jewish Journal


----------



## rylah

*Israelis: Should there be dialogue with Palestinians?*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> *Israelis: Should there be dialogue with Palestinians?*



What’s the point in having dialogue?


----------



## rylah

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israelis: Should there be dialogue with Palestinians?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the point in having dialogue?
Click to expand...


For outreach and clarity.
Israelis are regular guests on Arab media, and we have open channels in Arabic where daily issues in Israel and the Arab world are openly discussed and criticized. As another example I visit a variety of Arab channels and the online Hamas forum on a regular basis, though not registered. The same goes for many Israelis who are simply curious about their neighbors, be they enemies or allies.


----------



## rylah

*Female Political Candidates Running in Israel's Local Elections*


----------



## rylah

*Indigenous Jews in Israel: The History of The Jews Brian speaks to Halsey English

*


----------



## rylah

A FARMER'S WIFE AT HAVATZELET VILLAGE 1 January 1940


----------



## rylah

Elderly Jewish woman in Bnei Brak 1925


----------



## rylah

A FAMILY OF NEW IMMIGRANTS FROM ADEN IN HAIFA 28 March 1943


----------



## rylah

Passover celebration in Tel Aviv, 1 April 1946


----------



## rylah

*The Forgotten Refugees: Arab Pogroms*

Personal story of Lydia Hayoun - survivor of Libyan riots 1945


----------



## rylah

*This will break your heart*
This is Kai - the 1 year old son of murdered young Israeli mother Kim Yehezkel. Here, he sees the photo of his mother on the street and stops to give her kisses.


----------



## rylah

*Do you know what we commemorate on November 30?*

Sadly, for most Israelis and Jews around the world, it is just another day. However, according to a law passed in 2014 by Knesset member Dr. Shimon Ohayon, November 30 is now the official day of commemoration for Jewish refugees from Arab countries.

It should be an important day on the official global Jewish calendar, because the Jews of the Middle East and North Africa are an essential part of Jewish history, even for those of us who did not come from there.

One of the issues I was able and proud to raise during my time in government was the ethnic cleansing of almost a million Jews from the Middle East and North Africa — communities massively predating Islam and the Arab conquest of the region in the seventh century — and the appropriation of their assets, estimated in today’s prices to be many billions of dollars.

Putting Jewish Refugees From Arab States on the Global Agenda


----------



## rylah

*"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*

Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Einat Wilf - Zionism: An Indigenous Movement*


----------



## rylah

*The Expulsion of the Jews from Arab Lands*


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Land ownership in Israel.

Is it true that Israel stole Palestinian land?


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *The Expulsion of the Jews from Arab Lands*


Who really cares.considering they murdered over 150,000 Palestinians and the  Jews in your film stole Palistinian Land....WHAT A DISGUSTING HYPOCRITE YOU ARE


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *The Expulsion of the Jews from Arab Lands*


WHY DID YOU DO THE SAME TO THE PALESTINIANS,INFACT A MILLION TIMES WORSE ...you have no answer


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *Do you know what we commemorate on November 30?*
> 
> Sadly, for most Israelis and Jews around the world, it is just another day. However, according to a law passed in 2014 by Knesset member Dr. Shimon Ohayon, November 30 is now the official day of commemoration for Jewish refugees from Arab countries.
> 
> It should be an important day on the official global Jewish calendar, because the Jews of the Middle East and North Africa are an essential part of Jewish history, even for those of us who did not come from there.
> 
> One of the issues I was able and proud to raise during my time in government was the ethnic cleansing of almost a million Jews from the Middle East and North Africa — communities massively predating Islam and the Arab conquest of the region in the seventh century — and the appropriation of their assets, estimated in today’s prices to be many billions of dollars.
> 
> Putting Jewish Refugees From Arab States on the Global Agenda


THE MURDERS,MAIMINGS AND THEFT OF PALESTINE....you silly Boy


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *Einat Wilf - Zionism: An Indigenous Movement*


ZIONISM YUK


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


>


SICKO'S


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.


How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *This will break your heart*
> This is Kai - the 1 year old son of murdered young Israeli mother Kim Yehezkel. Here, he sees the photo of his mother on the street and stops to give her kisses.


Very Sad,I pray for his future...steven


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Expulsion of the Jews from Arab Lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares.considering they murdered over 150,000 Palestinians and the  Jews in your film stole Palistinian Land....WHAT A DISGUSTING HYPOCRITE YOU ARE
Click to expand...


You can blame someone of hypocrisy only once shown a double standard.
In the last post You're clearly showing an example of Your own bias against Jews.

 You first need to figure out what is Your own set of standards by which can make moral conclusions. If You can't apply the same standards to all similar cases - then You're not in a position to make the moral judgment.

In fact the Arab nations have caused the most of property, land and life loss in this conflict - on both sides. If You realize how wide was the region where Jews lost property in the middle east as a result of Arab violence versus how little the area in which Palestinian Arabs claim losses, You'll see that all losses on Arab side could never amount to even 10% of what belonged to Jews all over the middle east.
Making the Palestinian claim and all the fuss about it totally disproportionate and strategically self defeating.

This is why hypocrites usually can't discuss the aprox. 1 million Jewish refugees from Arab countries,
and Arab pogroms against Jews of Syria-Palestine before Zionism.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Expulsion of the Jews from Arab Lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares.considering they murdered over 150,000 Palestinians and the  Jews in your film stole Palistinian Land....WHAT A DISGUSTING HYPOCRITE YOU ARE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can blame someone of hypocrisy only once shown a double standard.
> For that You first need to figure out what is Your own set of standards by which can make moral conclusions.
> If You can't apply the same standards to all similar cases - then You're not in a position to make moral judgment.
> 
> In fact the Arab nations have caused the most of property, land and life loss in this conflict - on both sides
> 
> This is why hypocrites usually can't discuss the aprox. 1 million Jewish refugees from Arab countries,
> and Arab pogroms against Jews of Syria-Palestine before Zionism.
Click to expand...

SO your point is still HYPOCRICY


----------



## theliq

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


AND ALSO A ZIONIST TERRORIST>>>not so good but well worth mentioning


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

theliq said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALSO A ZIONIST TERRORIST>>>not so good but well worth mentioning
Click to expand...


LMAO. The antisemitic dumbass Aussie strikes again. Don’t you have to go and run 5k or something and then lie about your time? Eh? Andry? Weren’t you kicked off Twitter for your incessant Antisemitic rhetoric?


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
Click to expand...


*The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*

Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.

Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.

To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.


----------



## rylah

A picture worth a thousand words...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

_Two Jewish children from *Morocco*, Ruth Avodah and Meir Saperta, in Shomera, *Israel*; 1950. x_

Shomera is a *moshav* which was founded in 1949 by Jewish immigrants from *Romania* and *Hungary*, however they would abandoned the settlement that same year. In 1950, Jewish immigrants from *Morocco* moved in instead and turned Shomera into a successful agricultural community despite being next to the border with *Lebanon *and in close proximity to the still-ongoing threat *Hezbollah* poses.  In 2015, Shomera had a population of 341.


----------



## rylah

A Kurdish Jewish grandfather and child en route to Israel in Tehran, Iran, 1950. (Magnes Collection of Jewish Art, University of California, Berkeley


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem 2017*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem 1927*
*



*


----------



## rylah

*Jewish life in the Middle East and North Africa: Keeping the story alive*


----------



## theliq

AzogtheDefiler said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALSO A ZIONIST TERRORIST>>>not so good but well worth mentioning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. The antisemitic dumbass Aussie strikes again. Don’t you have to go and run 5k or something and then lie about your time? Eh? Andry? Weren’t you kicked off Twitter for your incessant Antisemitic rhetoric?
Click to expand...

I have never had a Twitter account,so your post like you is Bullshit,you should be banned for trawling,and ending up with a Black Net(Nothing) and my rhetoric is Not Anti-Semitic but Anti-Zionist Terrorist...Now prove I have a Twitter Account Liar


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


>


Give Us Break Ry


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
Click to expand...

They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

theliq said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALSO A ZIONIST TERRORIST>>>not so good but well worth mentioning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. The antisemitic dumbass Aussie strikes again. Don’t you have to go and run 5k or something and then lie about your time? Eh? Andry? Weren’t you kicked off Twitter for your incessant Antisemitic rhetoric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a Twitter account,so your post like you is Bullshit,you should be banned for trawling,and ending up with a Black Net(Nothing) and my rhetoric is Not Anti-Semitic but Anti-Zionist Terrorist...Now prove I have a Twitter Account Liar
Click to expand...


Tsk tsk tsk. 99% of Jews are Zionists. Just admit your hatred Andry.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*



More like the myths spewed by an irrelevant nobody.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **



There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.

The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
Click to expand...


The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.

This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
THIS is what You saw.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
Click to expand...

When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
Click to expand...

Israel was developed by foreign donors, foreign government aid, and foreign corporate and academic cooperation.

Palestinians developed on their own dime. Not to mention that their stuff was stolen, bombed, and bulldozed.

Of course Israel is ahead in the game.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
Click to expand...

There were no people known as "Palestinians", prior to the last century, but Jews.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was developed by foreign donors, foreign government aid, and foreign corporate and academic cooperation.
> 
> Palestinians developed on their own dime. Not to mention that their stuff was stolen, bombed, and bulldozed.
> 
> Of course Israel is ahead in the game.
Click to expand...

This is patently false
Israel was developed by mutual efforts of the native Jewish population and diaspora that rushed to help them defend Palestinian Jews against Arab pogroms who expelled, murdered and robbed the local Jewish population that was unarmed and helpless.

Arabs didn't develop a thing on their own in this country, while receiving more aid than any other group in the history of th world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was developed by foreign donors, foreign government aid, and foreign corporate and academic cooperation.
> 
> Palestinians developed on their own dime. Not to mention that their stuff was stolen, bombed, and bulldozed.
> 
> Of course Israel is ahead in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is patently false
> Israel was developed by mutual efforts of the native Jewish population and diaspora that rushed to help them defend Palestinian Jews against Arab pogroms who expelled, murdered and robbed the local Jewish population that was unarmed and helpless.
> 
> Arabs didn't develop a thing on their own in this country, while receiving more aid than any other group in the history of th world.
Click to expand...

Pfffft, Israeli talking points. 

Does not refute my post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no people known as "Palestinians", prior to the last century, but Jews.
Click to expand...

A rose by any other name...


----------



## rylah

*The Zinati family -2000 years of continuous inhabitance in Pk'iin*

85 year old Margalit Zinati, the last living member of the Zinati family, one of the oldest Jewish families, has dedicated her life to "keeping the Jewish flame alive" in the village of Peqi'in, where she was born and raised. Today the town is a Druze village but was once home to a thriving Jewish community until 1938 when all the Jews fled the town due to persecution.

​​


----------



## Wyatt earp

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
Click to expand...


Who is a Palestine?


Give us your definition..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Would you call me a cook county guy?


Since that's where I was born in Illinois..


.


----------



## rylah

bear513 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

C'mon, wrong thread.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rylah said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, wrong thread.
Click to expand...



I am after him now.


----------



## rylah

bear513 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon, wrong thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am after him now.
Click to expand...

Bless You, do it in a relevant thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

bear513 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124

Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
> 
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”​
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
> Genesis of Citizenship in Palestine and Israel
Click to expand...


Again this BS.
By that time Palestine was already designated as a Jewish country in international law.
The citizenship was of a Jewish country.

There's an intended thread for this in the sticky section.


----------



## Mindful

Is Tinmore ever going to "get"  it?


----------



## Mindful

(Eretz-yisra'eli), also Hebrew: לירה א"י)) lira eretz-yisra'elit) was the currency of the British Mandate of Palestine from 1927 to May 14, 1948,


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Is Tinmore ever going to "get"  it?



He does get it, have no doubt about it.
Pathological lying is a mental disturbance.


----------



## rylah

*November 30 - the day of forgotten Jewish refugees from middle east*
We commemorate the aprox. 1 million Jewish refugees from Muslim countries who were expelled and fled persecution. Ancient communities that predate the Muslim conquest by more than a thousand years.

Spread this information, by sharing Your favorite stories and pictures of these magnificent communities, who have been totally forgotten and intentionally erased from public discourse.






(Remember the Refugees: An Iraqi Jew lands in a transit camp in Israel)


----------



## rylah

*The Forgotten Refugees*
The documentary explores the history, culture, and forced exodus of Middle Eastern and North African Jewish communities in the second half of the 20th century. Using extensive testimony of refugees from Egypt, Yemen, Libya, Iraq, and Morocco, the film weaves personal stories with dramatic archival footage of rescue missions, historic images of exodus and resettlement, and analyses by contemporary scholars to tell the story of how and why the Jewish population in the Middle East and North Africa declined from one million in 1945 to several thousand today.





The Forgotten Refugees - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

*"Algeria, where are your Jews?" — Hillel Neuer silences the U.N.*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Jewish Refugee's Story at the U.N.*

Regina Waldman, chair of JIMENA (Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa) addresses the U.N. Human Rights Council in Geneva on the issue of the nearly 1 million Jewish Refugees from the Arab countries.


----------



## rylah

*The Jews driven out of homes in Arab lands*

It is not surprising, given the sheer scale of the Holocaust and its sadism, that it has dominated contemporary discourse among Jews and others. But, while the extermination of European Jews has rightfully (though belatedly) generated a great deal of study and research, the removal of the Jews from the Arab world has been all but ignored.

This ignorance extends to policy-makers at the highest level. Some journalists and politicians I have spoken to have expressed surprise when I even mentioned that Jews had lived in sizeable numbers in the Middle East before Israel’s independence.

In fact, Jews have lived in what is now the Arab world for over 2,600 years, a millennium before Islam was founded, and centuries before the Arab conquest of many of those territories. In pre-Islamic times, whole Jewish kingdoms existed there, for example Himyar in Yemen.

Up to the 17th century, there were more Jews in the Arab and wider Muslim world than in Europe. In Baghdad, in 1939, 33 per cent of the population were Jews, making it at the time proportionately more Jewish than Warsaw (29 per cent) and New York (27 percent). Jews had lived in Baghdad since the destruction of the first temple in Jerusalem in 586 BCE. Today, only five Jews reportedly remain there.

Before they were driven out en masse, the Jews of the Arab world, like Jews in Europe, were often important figures in their societies. The first novel to be published in Iraq was written by a Jew. Iraq’s first finance minister was a Jew, Sir Sasson Heskel. The founder of Egypt’s first national theatre in Cairo in 1870 was a Jew, Jacob Sauna. Egypt’s first opera was written in 1919 by a Jew. Many of the classics of Egyptian cinema were directed by Jews and featured Jewish actors.

The pioneer of Tunisian cinema was also Jewish (he was one of the first in the world to film underwater sequences), as was Tunisia’s leading female singer.

The world bantamweight boxing champion was also a Tunisian Jew and so were many other leading boxers and swimmers — including Alfred Nakache, the Algerian swimming champion who later survived Auschwitz. (Hundreds of Jews died in Nazi camps set up in Libya and some other Libyan Jews were deported to Bergen-Belsen.)

Even the less prominent Jews were often interwoven into the wider societies. As a Moroccan proverb put it: “A market without Jews is like bread without salt.” (In the west, there are many prominent Jews with roots in the Arab world. The American comedian Jerry Seinfeld has a Syrian Jewish mother; Bernard Henri-Levy’s parents were Algerian Jews, and so on.)

In Israel, 160,000 Arabs stayed after the country’s rebirth in 1948 and took Israeli citizenship. (That number is now 1.7 million, representing over 20 per cent of Israel’s population, and Israeli Arabs serve in posts ranging from Supreme Court justices to Israeli diplomats). And when Israel declared independence following the UN partition plan, many of the Palestinian Arabs who left were not pushed out, but departed on the orders of their own leadership so as to stay out of the way when several Arab armies marched in with the aim of wiping out the Jews.

In sharp contrast, the ethnic cleansing of hundreds of thousands of Jews from the Arab world in the mid-20th century was systematic, absolute and unprovoked.

There were 38,000 Jews in western Libya before 1945. Now there are none; 47 synagogues are gone and a highway runs through Libya’s main Jewish cemetery. In Algeria, there were 140,000 Jews. Now there are none. In Iraq, there were about 150,000 Jews. Five remain. There were 80,000 Jews in Egypt. Almost all are gone.

Many Jewish refugees from the Arab world still suffer the trauma of armed men arriving at their door, and being marched away without explanation and without being able to take their possessions.

Unlike Palestinian refugees who left in smaller numbers (between 1948 and 1951, according to UN statistics, 711,000 Palestinian Arabs left what became Israel, although many historians put the numbers at fewer than this) the 856,000 Jews who were made refugees from Arab countries have never received any proper recognition or international financial help. Instead, there is wilful ignorance. So, for example, in Cairo today, the Swiss, German, Canadian, Dutch, South Korean and Pakistani embassies all occupy the stolen homes of wealthy, expelled Jews. Similar situations exist in some other Arab capitals.





https://www.thejc.com/culture/features/the-jews-driven-out-of-homes-in-arab-lands-1.448713


----------



## rylah

*I attended Cairo University with Yasser Arafat - Elie's Story*

Elie Nounou was born in Cairo, Egypt in 1930. However, in the 1930’s and 40’s, with anti-Jewish sentiment growing, life for Jews living in Egypt was becoming progressively more difficult. With the reestablishment of Israel in 1948, relations between Arabs and Jews deteriorated even more. In 1956, anti-Jewish violence in Egypt further intensified once Gamal Nasser seized power. He began a systematic campaign of oppression against the nations nearly 80,000 Jewish residents. In 1958, Elie concluded it was time to flee the country.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
Click to expand...

This is not true Ryl from the Roman era until the end of the Ottoman era,for many understandable reasons you deserted this Land,it was very good fortune that your cousins the Palestinians were able to settle and advance this Land,living in harmony with the few remaining Jews...This is something you never speak of because of your atrouchious sic behaviour towards the Palestinian people,this you did by dehumanizing the Palestinians,this in your minds allowed you to Murder and Maim and Disposess the Palestinians as you as a nation got stronger and stronger,which sadly continues today...of all the people in the world the Palestinians never deserved such treatment,annd it saddens me that throughout history Jews have been hunted,hated and demonized and savagely murdered and almost eliminated NOT BY PALESTINIANS but by everyone else,YET YOU HAVE AND ARE DOING EXACTLY THE SAME TO THE PALESTINIANS THAT WAS DONE TO YOU,this is the really sick irony of todays situation,you could change things in a heartbeat,you have the resources but lack the mentality...You have been ungrateful and ungrasious sic...but can't see it,steve


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *The Jews driven out of homes in Arab lands*
> 
> It is not surprising, given the sheer scale of the Holocaust and its sadism, that it has dominated contemporary discourse among Jews and others. But, while the extermination of European Jews has rightfully (though belatedly) generated a great deal of study and research, the removal of the Jews from the Arab world has been all but ignored.
> 
> This ignorance extends to policy-makers at the highest level. Some journalists and politicians I have spoken to have expressed surprise when I even mentioned that Jews had lived in sizeable numbers in the Middle East before Israel’s independence.
> 
> In fact, Jews have lived in what is now the Arab world for over 2,600 years, a millennium before Islam was founded, and centuries before the Arab conquest of many of those territories. In pre-Islamic times, whole Jewish kingdoms existed there, for example Himyar in Yemen.
> 
> Up to the 17th century, there were more Jews in the Arab and wider Muslim world than in Europe. In Baghdad, in 1939, 33 per cent of the population were Jews, making it at the time proportionately more Jewish than Warsaw (29 per cent) and New York (27 percent). Jews had lived in Baghdad since the destruction of the first temple in Jerusalem in 586 BCE. Today, only five Jews reportedly remain there.
> 
> Before they were driven out en masse, the Jews of the Arab world, like Jews in Europe, were often important figures in their societies. The first novel to be published in Iraq was written by a Jew. Iraq’s first finance minister was a Jew, Sir Sasson Heskel. The founder of Egypt’s first national theatre in Cairo in 1870 was a Jew, Jacob Sauna. Egypt’s first opera was written in 1919 by a Jew. Many of the classics of Egyptian cinema were directed by Jews and featured Jewish actors.
> 
> The pioneer of Tunisian cinema was also Jewish (he was one of the first in the world to film underwater sequences), as was Tunisia’s leading female singer.
> 
> The world bantamweight boxing champion was also a Tunisian Jew and so were many other leading boxers and swimmers — including Alfred Nakache, the Algerian swimming champion who later survived Auschwitz. (Hundreds of Jews died in Nazi camps set up in Libya and some other Libyan Jews were deported to Bergen-Belsen.)
> 
> Even the less prominent Jews were often interwoven into the wider societies. As a Moroccan proverb put it: “A market without Jews is like bread without salt.” (In the west, there are many prominent Jews with roots in the Arab world. The American comedian Jerry Seinfeld has a Syrian Jewish mother; Bernard Henri-Levy’s parents were Algerian Jews, and so on.)
> 
> In Israel, 160,000 Arabs stayed after the country’s rebirth in 1948 and took Israeli citizenship. (That number is now 1.7 million, representing over 20 per cent of Israel’s population, and Israeli Arabs serve in posts ranging from Supreme Court justices to Israeli diplomats). And when Israel declared independence following the UN partition plan, many of the Palestinian Arabs who left were not pushed out, but departed on the orders of their own leadership so as to stay out of the way when several Arab armies marched in with the aim of wiping out the Jews.
> 
> In sharp contrast, the ethnic cleansing of hundreds of thousands of Jews from the Arab world in the mid-20th century was systematic, absolute and unprovoked.
> 
> There were 38,000 Jews in western Libya before 1945. Now there are none; 47 synagogues are gone and a highway runs through Libya’s main Jewish cemetery. In Algeria, there were 140,000 Jews. Now there are none. In Iraq, there were about 150,000 Jews. Five remain. There were 80,000 Jews in Egypt. Almost all are gone.
> 
> Many Jewish refugees from the Arab world still suffer the trauma of armed men arriving at their door, and being marched away without explanation and without being able to take their possessions.
> 
> Unlike Palestinian refugees who left in smaller numbers (between 1948 and 1951, according to UN statistics, 711,000 Palestinian Arabs left what became Israel, although many historians put the numbers at fewer than this) the 856,000 Jews who were made refugees from Arab countries have never received any proper recognition or international financial help. Instead, there is wilful ignorance. So, for example, in Cairo today, the Swiss, German, Canadian, Dutch, South Korean and Pakistani embassies all occupy the stolen homes of wealthy, expelled Jews. Similar situations exist in some other Arab capitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/culture/features/the-jews-driven-out-of-homes-in-arab-lands-1.448713


Ryl,why linger continually in Arab Lands,Why don't you be really honest and say ALL LANDS,AND CHRISTIAN EUROPE BEING BY FAR THE WORST,AND WHO DECIMATED YOU THE WORST AND WHO TRIED TO EXTERMINATED YOU AS A PEOPLE...you persist wrongly on the same theme about the Arabs...WHEN THEY ARE THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GAVE YOU SAVE HAVEN WHEN YOU NEEDED IT MOST,you dishonesty knows NO BOUNDS,Arabs started to expel Jews(NOT MURDER THEM) in response to the treatment of the Palestinians...YOUR ARAB DIATRIBE IS SO SICK

Why persue this line of attack when in essence Zionists created the problem in the first place moreover all these banished Jews in these Arab Countries had lived there peacefully for Generations(and some still do)...NO,YOU HAVE TO BE BROUGHT TO HEEL,BECAUSE YOUR SUMMATION AS YOU PUT IT IS INCORRECT...sad thing is Ryl ...You know this,which makes your posts remarkably stupid...You realise that you are trying to imbue others with you corrupt negativity towards Arabs and it's wrong of you...steve,you never mention the Mercenary Death Squads employed by Israel to Murder innocent Palestinians...I know,I have met them...Just cut the Crap,move forward positively towards Peace,,,that is where your energy should be placed

What you ommitted to tell everyone,is that the majority of Jews left these Arab Countries of their own velishion sic ENCOURAGED BY THE ZIONIST LEADERS.TO MOVE TO THE NEW ISRAEL...IN PALESTINE,THAT IS THE REAL TRUTH OF THE MATTER,,,,YOU ARE JUST A BIAS LIAR,AND NOT A VERY GOOD ONE AT THAT...IT IS CALLED PROPAGANDA


----------



## Hollie

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not true Ryl from the Roman era until the end of the Ottoman era,for many understandable reasons you deserted this Land,it was very good fortune that your cousins the Palestinians were able to settle and advance this Land,living in harmony with the few remaining Jews...This is something you never speak of because of your atrouchious sic behaviour towards the Palestinian people,this you did by dehumanizing the Palestinians,this in your minds allowed you to Murder and Maim and Disposess the Palestinians as you as a nation got stronger and stronger,which sadly continues today...of all the people in the world the Palestinians never deserved such treatment,annd it saddens me that throughout history Jews have been hunted,hated and demonized and savagely murdered and almost eliminated NOT BY PALESTINIANS but by everyone else,YET YOU HAVE AND ARE DOING EXACTLY THE SAME TO THE PALESTINIANS THAT WAS DONE TO YOU,this is the really sick irony of todays situation,you could change things in a heartbeat,you have the resources but lack the mentality...You have been ungrateful and ungrasious sic...but can't see it,steve
Click to expand...


By Arabs-Moslems “living in harmony with the few remaining Jews” you’re suggesting that the Jewish dhimmis (those not forced to flee the Islamic persecution), were living “in harmony” with the Islamist oppressor?

Do you realize that your use of the adverb “sic” is utterly incorrect?


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not true Ryl from the Roman era until the end of the Ottoman era,for many understandable reasons you deserted this Land,it was very good fortune that your cousins the Palestinians were able to settle and advance this Land,living in harmony with the few remaining Jews...This is something you never speak of because of your atrouchious sic behaviour towards the Palestinian people,this you did by dehumanizing the Palestinians,this in your minds allowed you to Murder and Maim and Disposess the Palestinians as you as a nation got stronger and stronger,which sadly continues today...of all the people in the world the Palestinians never deserved such treatment,annd it saddens me that throughout history Jews have been hunted,hated and demonized and savagely murdered and almost eliminated NOT BY PALESTINIANS but by everyone else,YET YOU HAVE AND ARE DOING EXACTLY THE SAME TO THE PALESTINIANS THAT WAS DONE TO YOU,this is the really sick irony of todays situation,you could change things in a heartbeat,you have the resources but lack the mentality...You have been ungrateful and ungrasious sic...but can't see it,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By Arabs-Moslems “living in harmony with the few remaining Jews” you’re suggesting that the Jewish dhimmis (those not forced to flee the Islamic persecution), were living “in harmony” with the Islamist oppressor?
> 
> Do you realize that your use of the adverb “sic” is utterly incorrect?
Click to expand...

NOW YOU ARE BEING RIDICULOUS,    YOU WERE HAVING YOUR REAL PROBLEMS IN CHRISTIAN EUROPE

SIC=SPELLING INCORRECT


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


>


This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS


----------



## theliq

bear513 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilan Pappé: The Myth of Israel*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was never a time when Jews did not live in Israel/Palestine.
> Before discussing indignity - one should first learn the definition, not just invent it from the top of the head.
> 
> The myth in this video is Illan Pappe's credentials as a historian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was there ever a time that Palestinians did not live in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is a Palestine?
> 
> 
> Give us your definition..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Bear as nice a Guy as you are,take a backwards step...Love you man...steve


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm Gina Waldaman - and I WAS a refugee"*
> 
> Gina Waldman was born and raised in Tripoli, Libya and lived as second class citizen, or “Dhimmi”.
> She faced great challenges growing up in Libya. In 1967, Gina and her family were forced to flee escalating violence. Gina’s family fled Libya and relocated to Italy. Despite being oppressed, faced with the threat of death, and being brutally forced to flee her home country, Gina chose to never view herself as a victim. She eventually immigrated to the United States, and is the President and Co-founder of Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa (JIMENA) http://jimena.org. Gina remains committed to speaking out on behalf of the “forgotten refugees”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you as you never had any to begin with BUT YOU HAD AND HAVE GUILT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Libya were not guilty of anything to deserve expulsion*
> 
> Most fled to Israel and unlike the Arab refugees, moved very quickly on with their lives,in whatever new destination they arrived. They didn't demand special privileged refugee statuses, not even asked for a compensation.
> Instead built the most vibrant society,  and arguably the leading country in the whole region.
> 
> Dignity is exactly what's behind the human ability to move forward. And there's a case to be made that these people have demonstrated that ability more than any other minority group in the middle east that I know of.
> 
> To be an Israeli means having the opportunity to be a part of a nation who's innate talent was always a creative will to love life and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have done exceptionally well,on Palestinian Land with Billions of $ worth of help over the years Ry but a remarkable effort,as I have seen with my own eyes...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The help You're talking about wasn't provided until Jews started helping themselves.
> You find another nation in the history of the world that invested in the land as much as Jews.
> No other nation has reached the same level of development of the land as the Jews.
> 
> This land simply never gave of itself fully to another nation, it was always kept for her true children.
> THIS is what You saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not true Ryl from the Roman era until the end of the Ottoman era,for many understandable reasons you deserted this Land,it was very good fortune that your cousins the Palestinians were able to settle and advance this Land,living in harmony with the few remaining Jews...This is something you never speak of because of your atrouchious sic behaviour towards the Palestinian people,this you did by dehumanizing the Palestinians,this in your minds allowed you to Murder and Maim and Disposess the Palestinians as you as a nation got stronger and stronger,which sadly continues today...of all the people in the world the Palestinians never deserved such treatment,annd it saddens me that throughout history Jews have been hunted,hated and demonized and savagely murdered and almost eliminated NOT BY PALESTINIANS but by everyone else,YET YOU HAVE AND ARE DOING EXACTLY THE SAME TO THE PALESTINIANS THAT WAS DONE TO YOU,this is the really sick irony of todays situation,you could change things in a heartbeat,you have the resources but lack the mentality...You have been ungrateful and ungrasious sic...but can't see it,steve
Click to expand...


That's a nice kumbaya story,  we both know of the "peace and advancement" of Islamic Caliphate.

Malaria, swamps, mud huts, Bedouin daily pillage, institutionalized bakshish (bribe), Dhimmi status, and occasional pogroms were all part of those "nostalgic" times.

Let's be clear- if Israel opens its' gates, half of the Arabs in the region move there in the 1st day, and the 2nd half on the next day.

*That's of course because Israel is the best Arab country in the world.*


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS
Click to expand...

So was this familiar or exactly the same?
Because one of those choices makes You a total idiot.


----------



## rylah

*Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS
Click to expand...


What do you mean? 

Exactly?


----------



## Hollie

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS
Click to expand...


Another nonsense claim.


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS
Click to expand...


No, it is not at all the same.  And I'll tell you why.  The Arab Palestinians fled or were removed in the context of war.  It was a conflict between Arabs and Israelis in Israel/Palestine, right?

The removal of Jews from Arab States was not a consequence of war.  There was NO CONFLICT between Israelis and Arabs in the Arab countries, right?  And there was NO CONFLICT between Jews and Arabs in Arab countries, right?  Jews and Arabs got along perfectly peacefully in Arab lands, right?

So the only way for you to make these two events morally equivalent is to admit that the war is actually between Arabs and JEWS.


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fimiliar,exactly what the Zionists did to the PALESTINIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not at all the same.  And I'll tell you why.  The Arab Palestinians fled or were removed in the context of war.  It was a conflict between Arabs and Israelis in Israel/Palestine, right?
> 
> The removal of Jews from Arab States was not a consequence of war.  There was NO CONFLICT between Israelis and Arabs in the Arab countries, right?  And there was NO CONFLICT between Jews and Arabs in Arab countries, right?  Jews and Arabs got along perfectly peacefully in Arab lands, right?
> 
> So the only way for you to make these two events morally equivalent is to admit that the war is actually between Arabs and JEWS.
Click to expand...

I have read your prose and those of the Possee above,and clearly realise that you all are Morally Bankrupt and a Total Waste of Space,I of course cannot make a moral equivalent,because the Jews were allowed to leave,with no harm and via the Zionist Ilegal repopulation programme prior to any form of "AN ISRAEL"in and on Palestinian Land

Unlike the Terrorist Action (NOT A WAR) of the Various Zionist Terrorist Groups who slaughtered,maimed and expelled the Palestinians,through VIOLENCE AND INTIMIDATION AND DEATH...NOT IN ANY SENSE A WAR(WHICH YOU ARE TRYING TO LIE ABOUT,AS USUAL TO LESSEN YOUR CRIME

ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE  

THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY,WHERE TODAY THE WARRANTS WILL BE SERVED AT ANY TIME THE ISRAELI SETS FOOT IN CERTAIN COUNTRIES

All of your cunning responses have been exposed for the Lies they surely are...I look down on you all,firstly,for you defective intelligence,your complete Moral Bankrupty and your hatefulness eventually your hate will devour you...Not more responses,I am not wading through you mindless shit


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY



Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.

You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?! 

You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!

(Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
Click to expand...


You’re responding to the. Who swore that Judaism was created by a “ Gay Athiest”.  Consider the source. He’s nothing but filth


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
Click to expand...

I have explained quite clearly the difference,how you choose to interpret the TRUTH is entirely up to you...I will repeat noting is moral in either situation BUT ONE IS A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY and ONE IS NOT...STOP putting WORDS INTO MY MOUTH,it is the usual diatribe of your Cult,it is a pathetic attempt to cover up your Sins,Banality,Cruelty and Hateful Minds...this will be my last mention on this thread Shusha because you are Defending the Despicable and Undefencible,as I said...I refuse to wallow in anymore Zionist Bull Shit...steven anyhow live and justify yourselves in your Negative Deeds and Past.

I am looking forwards for both Palestinians and Jews...I refuse to live in your past anymore...Soon Forward


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re responding to the. Who swore that Judaism was created by a “ Gay Athiest”.  Consider the source. He’s nothing but filth
Click to expand...

LIAR...It's such a shame that your brain is a quarter of the size of your A..Hole...ps I'M ALWAYS RIGHT,I AM THE CHAMPION



PLAYED SKILLFULLY,   PLAY LOUDLY


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
Click to expand...

NO WAR...NO WAR...NO WAR...JUST ILLICIT MURDER,JUST ILLICIT MURDER

THE CHAMPION


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
Click to expand...


Constant testosterone rush,  narcissistic abusive tendencies, not a drop of self-consciousness and delusions of grandiose...

Q. What would a self defense instructor suggest, if a woman has no other place to go and gets caught up in close environment with such a neighbor?


----------



## rylah

*Israel - BEST Arab Country In The Middle East
*


----------



## rylah

*Greek wars against Israel - History of Hanukkah *

**


----------



## rylah

*In Those Days, at This Time -  Jewish Revolt*

**


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Q. What would a self defense instructor suggest, if a woman has no other place to go and gets caught up in close environment with such a neighbor?



This self defense instructor would say if you are unable to escape and are forced into a confrontation against an abuser, you must send a clear message that the tactics the abuser has been using will not only no longer produce the desired outcome, but will result in a substantial consequence.  The abuser is very likely to begin to increase the severity of the offences and to switch tactics repeatedly until he finds one that will work again.  The message has to be that nothing will ever work again, and every strategy results in at least a dead end and more likely a loss.


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re responding to the. Who swore that Judaism was created by a “ Gay Athiest”.  Consider the source. He’s nothing but filth
Click to expand...

I know you are a bit THICK it was ZIONISM,not Judaism,keep trying to be so trying


----------



## TrueTT

Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.

They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*


----------



## theliq

TrueTT said:


> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.


Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*


YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *Israel - BEST Arab Country In The Middle East
> *


We know,it's called PALESTINE REALLY,you poor Sod


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel - BEST Arab Country In The Middle East
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know,it's called PALESTINE REALLY,you poor Sod
Click to expand...

Not by the people who know the meaning of the word.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see
Click to expand...


You can't stand seeing people send a message of coexistence.

What's wrong with You?


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stand seeing people send a message of coexistence.
> 
> What's wrong with You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Wrong With You...Co-Existence where one side the Zionist Trash want to eliminate the other and drive them into the sea...This is not co-existence...It is Ugly Damnation and Predudice and as I said...YAWN,not just continually whipping up Hate and blatant Lies as is seen continually by your and others HATEFUL POSTS...you are all Ugly Lying Shits,just admit it,,,and Please save us from your obsequeious slavery to your Zionist Cult
> 
> We are sick of your IGNORANCE,There is something wrong with You and it's BULLSHIT
> 
> by the way,The Real Invaders were the Israelites,who Slaughtered and Eliminated the Canaanites & Moabites and stole there Land...and you tried to do the same to the Palestinians/
> 
> You know not the minute nor the hour,you lying Zionist...HOW DARE YOU SPEAK
Click to expand...


Do You usually curse when trying to look smart?
The only clear message I get from You is hate of Israel 
and anyone sending a message of future coexistence.

As for Your permission to speak, You're probably confusing Israel with one of those Muslim shitholes where they actually take Jihadi princesses like You seriously.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel - BEST Arab Country In The Middle East
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know,it's called PALESTINE REALLY,you poor Sod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by the people who know the meaning of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORON
Click to expand...

Again why so stressed, it's a sign that Your argument is weak.
Didn't You already fail to prove the word "Palestinian means anything else in the local language?


----------



## rylah

*Miss Iraq honors Jews expelled from Arab countries*


----------



## rylah

*StandWithUs+: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stand seeing people send a message of coexistence.
> 
> What's wrong with You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Wrong With You...Co-Existence where one side the Zionist Trash want to eliminate the other and drive them into the sea...This is not co-existence...It is Ugly Damnation and Predudice and as I said...YAWN,not just continually whipping up Hate and blatant Lies as is seen continually by your and others HATEFUL POSTS...you are all Ugly Lying Shits,just admit it,,,and Please save us from your obsequeious slavery to your Zionist Cult
> 
> We are sick of your IGNORANCE,There is something wrong with You and it's BULLSHIT
> 
> by the way,The Real Invaders were the Israelites,who Slaughtered and Eliminated the Canaanites & Moabites and stole there Land...and you tried to do the same to the Palestinians/
> 
> You know not the minute nor the hour,you lying Zionist...HOW DARE YOU SPEAK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You usually curse when trying to look smart?
> The only clear message I get from You is hate of Israel
> and anyone sending a message of future coexistence.
> 
> As for Your permission to speak, You're probably confusing Israel with one of those Muslim shitholes where they actually take CJihadi princesses like You seriously.
Click to expand...


You have to realize you’re trying to correspond with a piece of Garbage. His prior statement about the Israelis killing the Canaanites and the Moabites are mentioned in the Bible; he is too stupid to realize that not everything can be taken literally


----------



## rylah

*



*

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Danon: ‘We Don’t Play Defense Anymore at the UN’*

_*“We don’t play defense anymore at the U.N…. We are not only defending, but we’re also initiating. And that should be the approach of Israel, for sure, and I believe also for the U.S.,” the Israeli envoy stated.*
_
It is no secret that the United Nations has long been viewed as a hotbed of anti-Israel sentiment. However, there has been a remarkable shift in recent years as a result of efforts by the United States under outgoing U.S. Ambassador Nikki Haley and Israeli Ambassador Danny Danon to build new partnerships while singling bias, as well as anti-Semitism towards the Jewish state.

The fruits of this labor were on display this week when the U.N. General Assembly considered a U.S.-sponsored resolution condemning the Palestinian terrorist group Hamas for the first time. The resolution, which gained a simple majority in voting, received strong support, especially from Israel’s allies in Europe and elsewhere.

While ultimately the United Nations failed to adopt the resolution, as a result of a last-minute amendment by Kuwait to force a two-thirds majority, Danon is optimistic about Israel’s prospects in the world body going forward.

JNS spoke with Danon by phone. The interview has been edited for brevity and clarity: Danon: ‘We Don’t Play Defense Anymore at the UN’


----------



## rylah

*Judean Return - Yehuda HaKohen*


----------



## rylah

*Consider This - Israel is one of the most diverse countries in the world
*


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stand seeing people send a message of coexistence.
> 
> What's wrong with You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Wrong With You...Co-Existence where one side the Zionist Trash want to eliminate the other and drive them into the sea...This is not co-existence...It is Ugly Damnation and Predudice and as I said...YAWN,not just continually whipping up Hate and blatant Lies as is seen continually by your and others HATEFUL POSTS...you are all Ugly Lying Shits,just admit it,,,and Please save us from your obsequeious slavery to your Zionist Cult
> 
> We are sick of your IGNORANCE,There is something wrong with You and it's BULLSHIT
> 
> by the way,The Real Invaders were the Israelites,who Slaughtered and Eliminated the Canaanites & Moabites and stole there Land...and you tried to do the same to the Palestinians/
> 
> You know not the minute nor the hour,you lying Zionist...HOW DARE YOU SPEAK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You usually curse when trying to look smart?
> The only clear message I get from You is hate of Israel
> and anyone sending a message of future coexistence.
> 
> As for Your permission to speak, You're probably confusing Israel with one of those Muslim shitholes where they actually take Jihadi princesses like You seriously.
Click to expand...

Now Permanently On Ignore


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*


O those poor Jews


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE WAS A NON-VIOLENT EXPULSION OF PEOPLE
> 
> THE OTHER,A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?! You've GOT to be kidding me?!  Slow up here.
> 
> You are saying that the "non-violent expulsion of a people" based on their ethnicity, outside the context of war, is totally morally acceptable and not a crime against humanity?!
> 
> You are saying that it is OKAY for a State to expel those who are of a certain ethnicity, just because?!
> 
> (Also, still waiting your promised response to my other question.)
Click to expand...

Well Well how come your post is #1010 and the next is #1036  where are the other 26?????


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
Click to expand...



really?

how about you being kicked out of Australia?

poor you


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli settlers send a message to Muslims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN, still whipping up hate,I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stand seeing people send a message of coexistence.
> 
> What's wrong with You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Wrong With You...Co-Existence where one side the Zionist Trash want to eliminate the other and drive them into the sea...This is not co-existence...It is Ugly Damnation and Predudice and as I said...YAWN,not just continually whipping up Hate and blatant Lies as is seen continually by your and others HATEFUL POSTS...you are all Ugly Lying Shits,just admit it,,,and Please save us from your obsequeious slavery to your Zionist Cult
> 
> We are sick of your IGNORANCE,There is something wrong with You and it's BULLSHIT
> 
> by the way,The Real Invaders were the Israelites,who Slaughtered and Eliminated the Canaanites & Moabites and stole there Land...and you tried to do the same to the Palestinians/
> 
> You know not the minute nor the hour,you lying Zionist...HOW DARE YOU SPEAK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You usually curse when trying to look smart?
> The only clear message I get from You is hate of Israel
> and anyone sending a message of future coexistence.
> 
> As for Your permission to speak, You're probably confusing Israel with one of those Muslim shitholes where they actually take CJihadi princesses like You seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to realize you’re trying to correspond with a piece of Garbage. His prior statement about the Israelis killing the Canaanites and the Moabites are mentioned in the Bible; he is too stupid to realize that not everything can be taken literally
Click to expand...

Yet you base your existence on such texts,who is stupid now,DUH


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
Click to expand...


Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite


----------



## skye

Australia should not let any more Islamists in the country. 

all these people claiming they belong there....

give me a break


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite
Click to expand...



having  a kangaroo as an avatar......

does not erase your Islamic antisemitic legacy

have a camel instead!


----------



## rylah

*DOCTORS FIGHT TO SAVE PREMATURE BABY BORN TO PREGNANT OFRA TERROR VICTIM
The 21-year-old mother is in stable condition in the critical care unit after undergoing surgery and has yet to regain consciousness.*

At least seven people were wounded Sunday by gunfire shot from a passing Palestinian vehicle near Ofra Junction in the West Bank: a 21-year-old pregnant woman was seriously wounded; her husband and another victim were moderately wounded; and four 16-year-old teens were lightly wounded

The shots were fired towards Israeli civilians who took part in a candle-lighting ceremony in memory of a car accident victim, at a bus station near the junction. IDF troops who were present nearby responded by firing towards the suspect vehicle, which fled.

Shooting attack in Ofra: at least 7 wounded, including a pregnant woman





UPDATE: An improvement in the condition of Shira Ish-Ran, the mother who was wounded in the attack in Ofra, and is now awake and communicating. The condition of her baby who was born is surgery continues to be very difficult.

*Call for Help to All House of Israel !*
It is important!! A Joint Psalms read for the quick and full recovery of Ish-Ran family.
Say their names before reading, so that each letter and verse we pronounce is accredited to the virtue of the baby and his family:

the baby son of Shira Ya'el,
Shira Ya'el bat Liora Sarah,
'Amhai Yishay ben Feiga Gitl Glilah
When you finish reading, press the button to confirm "I finished reading the chapter" !! Their picture is here ... May they soon receive many joys!
*optional link Tehillim - Psalms - Chapter 1


----------



## TrueTT

theliq said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
Click to expand...


Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.

All true Jews are Zionists.


----------



## Mindful

TrueTT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
Click to expand...


German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.

Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> *DOCTORS FIGHT TO SAVE PREMATURE BABY BORN TO PREGNANT OFRA TERROR VICTIM
> The 21-year-old mother is in stable condition in the critical care unit after undergoing surgery and has yet to regain consciousness.*
> 
> At least seven people were wounded Sunday by gunfire shot from a passing Palestinian vehicle near Ofra Junction in the West Bank: a 21-year-old pregnant woman was seriously wounded; her husband and another victim were moderately wounded; and four 16-year-old teens were lightly wounded
> 
> The shots were fired towards Israeli civilians who took part in a candle-lighting ceremony in memory of a car accident victim, at a bus station near the junction. IDF troops who were present nearby responded by firing towards the suspect vehicle, which fled.
> 
> Shooting attack in Ofra: at least 7 wounded, including a pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: An improvement in the condition of Shira Ish-Ran, the mother who was wounded in the attack in Ofra, and is now awake and communicating. The condition of her baby who was born is surgery continues to be very difficult.
> 
> *Call for Help to All House of Israel !*
> It is important!! A Joint Psalms read for the quick and full recovery of Ish-Ran family.
> Say their names before reading, so that each letter and verse we pronounce is accredited to the virtue of the baby and his family:
> 
> the baby son of Shira Ya'el,
> Shira Ya'el bat Liora Sarah,
> 'Amhai Yishay ben Feiga Gitl Glilah
> When you finish reading, press the button to confirm "I finished reading the chapter" !! Their picture is here ... May they soon receive many joys!
> *optional link Tehillim - Psalms - Chapter 1


And 100,000's of Palestinians have been SLAUGHTERED BY ZIONIST TERRORISTS you are the AGGESSORS AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN


----------



## Lipush

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DOCTORS FIGHT TO SAVE PREMATURE BABY BORN TO PREGNANT OFRA TERROR VICTIM
> The 21-year-old mother is in stable condition in the critical care unit after undergoing surgery and has yet to regain consciousness.*
> 
> At least seven people were wounded Sunday by gunfire shot from a passing Palestinian vehicle near Ofra Junction in the West Bank: a 21-year-old pregnant woman was seriously wounded; her husband and another victim were moderately wounded; and four 16-year-old teens were lightly wounded
> 
> The shots were fired towards Israeli civilians who took part in a candle-lighting ceremony in memory of a car accident victim, at a bus station near the junction. IDF troops who were present nearby responded by firing towards the suspect vehicle, which fled.
> 
> Shooting attack in Ofra: at least 7 wounded, including a pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: An improvement in the condition of Shira Ish-Ran, the mother who was wounded in the attack in Ofra, and is now awake and communicating. The condition of her baby who was born is surgery continues to be very difficult.
> 
> *Call for Help to All House of Israel !*
> It is important!! A Joint Psalms read for the quick and full recovery of Ish-Ran family.
> Say their names before reading, so that each letter and verse we pronounce is accredited to the virtue of the baby and his family:
> 
> the baby son of Shira Ya'el,
> Shira Ya'el bat Liora Sarah,
> 'Amhai Yishay ben Feiga Gitl Glilah
> When you finish reading, press the button to confirm "I finished reading the chapter" !! Their picture is here ... May they soon receive many joys!
> *optional link Tehillim - Psalms - Chapter 1
> 
> 
> 
> And 100,000's of Palestinians have been SLAUGHTERED BY ZIONIST TERRORISTS you are the AGGESSORS AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN
Click to expand...


They brought it on themselves. You don't start a war you cannot possibly win and then complain once you lose. Did we force them to shoot the first fire back in 1948?


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
Click to expand...

Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve


----------



## Lipush

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
Click to expand...


And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...

I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DOCTORS FIGHT TO SAVE PREMATURE BABY BORN TO PREGNANT OFRA TERROR VICTIM
> The 21-year-old mother is in stable condition in the critical care unit after undergoing surgery and has yet to regain consciousness.*
> 
> At least seven people were wounded Sunday by gunfire shot from a passing Palestinian vehicle near Ofra Junction in the West Bank: a 21-year-old pregnant woman was seriously wounded; her husband and another victim were moderately wounded; and four 16-year-old teens were lightly wounded
> 
> The shots were fired towards Israeli civilians who took part in a candle-lighting ceremony in memory of a car accident victim, at a bus station near the junction. IDF troops who were present nearby responded by firing towards the suspect vehicle, which fled.
> 
> Shooting attack in Ofra: at least 7 wounded, including a pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: An improvement in the condition of Shira Ish-Ran, the mother who was wounded in the attack in Ofra, and is now awake and communicating. The condition of her baby who was born is surgery continues to be very difficult.
> 
> *Call for Help to All House of Israel !*
> It is important!! A Joint Psalms read for the quick and full recovery of Ish-Ran family.
> Say their names before reading, so that each letter and verse we pronounce is accredited to the virtue of the baby and his family:
> 
> the baby son of Shira Ya'el,
> Shira Ya'el bat Liora Sarah,
> 'Amhai Yishay ben Feiga Gitl Glilah
> When you finish reading, press the button to confirm "I finished reading the chapter" !! Their picture is here ... May they soon receive many joys!
> *optional link Tehillim - Psalms - Chapter 1
> 
> 
> 
> And 100,000's of Palestinians have been SLAUGHTERED BY ZIONIST TERRORISTS you are the AGGESSORS AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They brought it on themselves. You don't start a war you cannot possibly win and then complain once you lose. Did we force them to shoot the first fire back in 1948?
Click to expand...

Your Zionist distortion of history demean you as a human being,even your Zionist leaders admit there position way back to the 1920's of the Aggessor and their desire to take Palestine and the Elimination of the Palestinian Nation...WHY...moreover virtually all of your Prime Ministers have been Zionists FIRST and Jews SECOND...just STOP bloody LYING in an effort to give yourselves Legitamacy...IT'S SICK


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
Click to expand...

OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs too, can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me
Click to expand...


Why do you talk like this?


----------



## theliq

TrueTT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
Click to expand...

OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years

Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)

SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you talk like this?
Click to expand...

Because...I like to speak the truth in a morass of Bullshit,to be truthful,Truthful with much Respect to You Lady...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
Click to expand...




Lipush said:


> Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?


I hear this propaganda argument all the time. Arafat's father was a Palestinian who happened to be working in Egypt at the time. His siblings were born in Palestine.

Ted Cruz was born in Canada. John McCain was born in Panama. Both qualified to run for President of the US as natural born citizens.


----------



## theliq

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
Click to expand...

I cannot understand why you have to fly the Star of David and others always promoting how great Israel is,it can be irritating,for example food and cusine(which actually are mostly Palestinian,Turkish a Bedouin) Solar(Australia) and Hygrology(Netherlands)

You do it to try to Legitimize Israel and or Zionism


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite
Click to expand...


You're not? .
When was the last time an Islamist trash "contributed" anything to civilization?


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
Click to expand...

Is it any wonder why Islamists perpetuate such ridiculous distortions of facts?

The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander who is responsible for extermination of Jews both in Europe and Arab countries.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not? .
> What did the Islamist trash ever "contributed" to the world except for suicide bombing?
Click to expand...


Latest one here in Europe. Not far from me.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
Click to expand...


Like this guy?


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot understand why you have to fly the Star of David and others always promoting how great Israel is,it can be irritating,for example food and cusine(which actually are mostly Palestinian,Turkish a Bedouin) Solar(Australia) and Hygrology(Netherlands)
> 
> You do it to try to Legitimize Israel and or Zionism
Click to expand...


You cannot understand because unlike with Israel,
there's no such thing as distinct Palestinian cuisine or any distinct Palestinian national symbol.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
Click to expand...


This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
Click to expand...


Where was that?  Germany?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not? .
> What did the Islamist trash ever "contributed" to the world except for suicide bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Latest one here in Europe. Not far from me.
Click to expand...


Did Europe already send a formal apology?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Caroline Glick - BDS and the Jewish Institutions of America - JLC 2018*

**


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
Click to expand...


What Germany?
Bundestag is an illegally occupied mosque, and Berlin has always been a part of Arabia.

Now You know.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
Click to expand...

I


rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
Click to expand...


I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.

But that lot seemed to get away with it.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs too, can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me
Click to expand...

Arabs originated from an Egyptian maidservant.
Usually it's the sons of the maidservants who bow down to royalty.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
Click to expand...


What difference does it make if German police can't prevent the actual attacks.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if German police can't prevent the actual attacks.
Click to expand...


None, I suppose.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear this propaganda argument all the time. Arafat's father was a Palestinian who happened to be working in Egypt at the time. His siblings were born in Palestine.
> 
> Ted Cruz was born in Canada. John McCain was born in Panama. Both qualified to run for President of the US as natural born citizens.
Click to expand...


Actually Arafat family on both sides comes from Arabian royalty.


----------



## Mindful

Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?



People usually think that  anyone living in the middle east is supposed to be an Arab.
That's of course convenient after they've erased 95% of non-Arabs in the whole region and forced their culture down the throat of the remaining 5% indigenous populations.


----------



## rylah

*The Israel-Palestine Conflict: The Islamic War on Israel*


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot understand why you have to fly the Star of David and others always promoting how great Israel is,it can be irritating,for example food and cusine(which actually are mostly Palestinian,Turkish a Bedouin) Solar(Australia) and Hygrology(Netherlands)
> 
> You do it to try to Legitimize Israel and or Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot understand because unlike with Israel,
> there's no such thing as distinct Palestinian cuisine or any distinct Palestinian national symbol.
Click to expand...

Lets start with Falafael sic then you give me an authentic Israeli middle eastern dish


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People usually think that  anyone living in the middle east is supposed to be an Arab.
> That's of course convenient after they've erased 95% of non-Arabs in the whole region and forced their culture down the throat of the remaining 5% indigenous populations.
Click to expand...

Wrong the Israeites,started this by ELIMINATED THE MOABITES,then if you wish I will continue all the peoples you have eliminated from the Earth...I hope you have your Armour handy because this will be a fight to the Death,,,and I don't lose as you know


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs too, can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs originated from an Egyptian maidservant.
> Usually it's the sons of the maidservants who bow down to royalty.
Click to expand...

NO Like you and I they come from a peoples out of Tanzania(today) No matter what you are and where you are from on the Earth,we all have this seminal DNA...FACT


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Lipbrush this is the most Original and Truthful thing I can say...You are not a Pure Race and were never the ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF WHAT TODAY YOU CALL ISRAEL....AND LIKE ALL OF YOU ABRAHAM WAS NOT BORN A JEW BUT LIKE YOU WAS A CONVERT...in fact all people who call themselves Jews are converts....remember in your seminal years you started as Arabs...and diverged...but like anyone and everyone, Arabs too, can still today convert to a Jew...Now Bow To Me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs originated from an Egyptian maidservant.
> Usually it's the sons of the maidservants who bow down to royalty.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
Click to expand...

And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with a swastika sticking out of his ass.
> The whole Palestinian shtick was run by a known SS commander and his bourgeoisie family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> Bundestag is an illegally occupied mosque, and Berlin has always been a part of Arabia.
> 
> Now You know.
Click to expand...

You have lost it mentally...Ry'l WTF are you saying now!!!!


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Jews, before the Holocaust, had a loyalty to Germany. Some had even fought for the country in WW1. Awarded the Iron Cross for it.
> 
> Look at the thanks they got for their patriotism in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moreover the Zionist Collaborated with the Nazis and were responsible for sending innocent Jews to the Charnels of DEATH...yet today these very people run Israel,what a horrible situation for Real Jewish Folk,,,Zionists have NO BIRTH RIGHT TO PALESTINE,AS THEY WERE NOT THE ORIGINAL PEOPLE OF THIS LAND,SECONDLY,ZIONISTS HAVE NO RIGHT AT ALL BECAUSE THE ARE CONVERTS TO JUDIASM AND NOT JEWS AT ALL,AS THE ULTRA JEWS WILL TELL YOU...THEIR BIRTH RIGHT IS CENTRAL ASIA OR AFRICA....THESE ARE THE FACTS.AND NO AMOUNT OF ZIONIST CULT LYING CAN CHANGE THE TRUTH...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Palestinians originated from Egypt, Syria, Jordan anf so on. Arafat was not a Palestinian, now was he? Do you know where he was even born?...yet he fooled everyone to think he was something he could never really be...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to start naking arguments which are not based on propaganda. I've heard all these rediculous unbased claims before. Think about something original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot understand why you have to fly the Star of David and others always promoting how great Israel is,it can be irritating,for example food and cusine(which actually are mostly Palestinian,Turkish a Bedouin) Solar(Australia) and Hygrology(Netherlands)
> 
> You do it to try to Legitimize Israel and or Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot understand because unlike with Israel,
> there's no such thing as distinct Palestinian cuisine or any distinct Palestinian national symbol.
Click to expand...

You use the terms"NO DISTINCT PALESTINIAN" as a SLIGHT TOWARDS THESE WONDERFUL PEOPLE...TO TRY TO LEGITIMIZE THE stealing of their land AND YOUR CONTINUED MURDER OF THIS NATION....YOU REALLY ARE AS WE SAY IN Paradise...A SHIT


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish refugees kicked out of Arab lands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O those poor Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> how about you being kicked out of Australia?
> 
> poor you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because unlike you,I am not a Parasite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not? .
> When was the last time an Islamist trash "contributed" anything to civilization?
Click to expand...

ISLAMIC TRASH without them and their incredible DEVELOPMENTS THROUGHOUT HISTORY,YOU WOULD BE LIVING IN A MUD HUT,YOU PROBABLY DO,TRUTH BE KNOWN


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?


i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins


----------



## TrueTT

theliq said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years
> 
> Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)
> 
> SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU
Click to expand...


I am an ardent and very proud Zionist. I happily throw my saddle in with the ideology that has done more to humiliate and debilitate the filthy, perverted ideology of Islam and its scumbag followers, than any other.


----------



## theliq

TrueTT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years
> 
> Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)
> 
> SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an ardent and very proud Zionist. I happily throw my saddle in with the ideology that has done more to humiliate and debilitate the filthy, perverted ideology of Islam and its scumbag followers, than any other.
Click to expand...

That is Typical of the Zionist Terrorist Cultist,the arrogance of your creed comes to the fore with your misplaced ideology...Yes we have witnessed your Humiliation,Debilitation,Murder and attempted Extermination of the Palestinian People,You Filth who calls yourself a Jew...You are a LIAR a Convert and the Killer of Real Jews as the Ultras will explain to you,they regard you as NON JEWS and they are correct.

I have found so many Zionists compared to the norm to be Perverted,I'm sure you are one,anyhow how is Downtown Palestine these days?,what you call Israel,the rest of the world call Zionstan.

Zionism "The Original and ever present Terrorist Organization" Should be Banned, You may be Ardent,Cultists Always Are...But how could any normal person be Proud of being a Zionist considering their Dreadful,Criminal past and present......Like many Zionists.you are Sexually Inadequate...When you make statements as you did always be prepared to be savaged by the Good and the Faithful to the Truth,I'm theliq Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## TrueTT

theliq said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israelis? A wondrous, enterprising nation representing the highest echelon of Jewry, Jewish values and Jewish life.
> 
> They are also the archetypal arbiters of righteous retribution to mete out to Islamic Jihadists who surround them and endeavor for their destruction. The rest of the world needs to take a leaf out of the proverbial Israeli playbook vis-à-vis the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years
> 
> Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)
> 
> SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an ardent and very proud Zionist. I happily throw my saddle in with the ideology that has done more to humiliate and debilitate the filthy, perverted ideology of Islam and its scumbag followers, than any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Typical of the Zionist Terrorist Cultist,the arrogance of your creed comes to the fore with your misplaced ideology...Yes we have witnessed your Humiliation,Debilitation,Murder and attempted Extermination of the Palestinian People,You Filth who calls yourself a Jew...You are a LIAR a Convert and the Killer of Real Jews as the Ultras will explain to you,they regard you as NON JEWS and they are correct.
> 
> I have found so many Zionists compared to the norm to be Perverted,I'm sure you are one,anyhow how is Downtown Palestine these days?,what you call Israel,the rest of the world call Zionstan.
> 
> Zionism "The Original and ever present Terrorist Organization" Should be Banned, You may be Ardent,Cultists Always Are...But how could any normal person be Proud of being a Zionist considering their Dreadful,Criminal past and present......Like many Zionists.you are Sexually Inadequate...When you make statements as you did always be prepared to be savaged by the Good and the Faithful to the Truth,I'm theliq Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
Click to expand...


The "Palestinians" you refer to are nothing more than the criminal Muslim Arab underbelly polluting Israeli society. Sadly the Christian Arabs get miscast with your ilk and also suffer collateral damage, but if anyone is to blame it is Muslims and their actions.

I'm not Jewish. I have never lived in Israel and don't plan on it- though I have visited before and came away loving it.

"Like many Zionists, you are sexually inadequate". Send your Muslimah mother, sisters, wives and daughters my way to test this theory out, why don't cha?

"TheLiq"? LOL. What a pansy.


----------



## theliq

TrueTT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years
> 
> Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)
> 
> SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an ardent and very proud Zionist. I happily throw my saddle in with the ideology that has done more to humiliate and debilitate the filthy, perverted ideology of Islam and its scumbag followers, than any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Typical of the Zionist Terrorist Cultist,the arrogance of your creed comes to the fore with your misplaced ideology...Yes we have witnessed your Humiliation,Debilitation,Murder and attempted Extermination of the Palestinian People,You Filth who calls yourself a Jew...You are a LIAR a Convert and the Killer of Real Jews as the Ultras will explain to you,they regard you as NON JEWS and they are correct.
> 
> I have found so many Zionists compared to the norm to be Perverted,I'm sure you are one,anyhow how is Downtown Palestine these days?,what you call Israel,the rest of the world call Zionstan.
> 
> Zionism "The Original and ever present Terrorist Organization" Should be Banned, You may be Ardent,Cultists Always Are...But how could any normal person be Proud of being a Zionist considering their Dreadful,Criminal past and present......Like many Zionists.you are Sexually Inadequate...When you make statements as you did always be prepared to be savaged by the Good and the Faithful to the Truth,I'm theliq Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" you refer to are nothing more than the criminal Muslim Arab underbelly polluting Israeli society. Sadly the Christian Arabs get miscast with your ilk and also suffer collateral damage, but if anyone is to blame it is Muslims and their actions.
> 
> I'm not Jewish. I have never lived in Israel and don't plan on it- though I have visited before and came away loving it.
> 
> "Like many Zionists, you are sexually inadequate". Send your Muslimah mother, sisters, wives and daughters my way to test this theory out, why don't cha?
> 
> "TheLiq"? LOL. What a pansy.
Click to expand...

Well I drew you out quickly enough,nothing you said really rang true,I know and understand Zionists

Well they don't want Sexually Inadequates like you...but Wank On and Wank Off...TRUE SS,that's is what you are a member of the SS


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity
Click to expand...


You're channeling Ken Livingstone now, are you?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  theliq, et al,

The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."



theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs. 

​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs. 

While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.

❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*


			
				Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
			
		

> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018


❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee


			
				Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
			
		

> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy and the rest of the neanderthals who run the Palestinian show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're channeling Ken Livingstone now, are you?
Click to expand...

I agree with Rocco,Your comment is pretty funny but you should know me by now Mindie,all thought I speak is through life expeirences,not some Wailings of a two-bit British politician. Period

But I do love your expression of the word "Channeling" I just wish I had thought of it...LOL


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Rocco for your intelligent exposea on those Mighty Assyians who had an incredible Empire,In fact it was them after their defeat of Nebukanesser sic,forced the early Jews out of Mesopetamia also sic.

Why should the Palestinians have meekly given up their Land Rocco, on an arbitary decision by the UN moreover which was underhand...No like you they would fight for their Land...As for your inflammatory statement "Killing Israelis ect,."
THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THE ZIONISTS SAID PRIOR TO AND AFTER 1948 TOWARDS THE PALESTINIANS...You can at times be very disingenerous sic at times Rocco,saying that I find you one of the most intresting and intelligent persons on here...With Respect(when you are Fair and Objective from both sides) excuse my grammar and spelling tonight,,,steve


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Rocco for your intelligent exposea on those Mighty Assyians who had an incredible Empire,In fact it was them after their defeat of Nebukanesser sic,forced the early Jews out of Mesopetamia also sic.
> 
> Why should the Palestinians have meekly given up their Land Rocco, on an arbitary decision by the UN moreover which was underhand...No like you they would fight for their Land...As for your inflammatory statement "Killing Israelis ect,."
> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THE ZIONISTS SAID PRIOR TO AND AFTER 1948 TOWARDS THE PALESTINIANS...You can at times be very disingenerous sic at times Rocco,saying that I find you one of the most intresting and intelligent persons on here...With Respect(when you are Fair and Objective from both sides) excuse my grammar and spelling tonight,,,steve
Click to expand...

ps Much of what the Assyians invented (Achiemedies Screw for one) was incorrectly claimed by the Greeks,Typical of the Bubble and Squeaks(Cockney Slang for Greeks) st


----------



## theliq

TrueTT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see such IDIOCY in Print...you mean't Zionism/ists...you should never use the words Zionist and Jew in the same sentence....For obvious reasons,which you personally seem incapable of understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is the Jewish idea that they have a birthright claim on the land of Israel.
> 
> All true Jews are Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...yet another Weirdo,The Jewish People and Nation have been with us pleasingly and productively but much miligned and appaullingly treated for 4000 years
> 
> Zionism since circa 1880's a cult originated by a GAY(no big deal) Athiest(no big deal) Jew(none Zionist at the time)
> 
> SO HOW CAN YOU  SCREECH,ALL TRUE JEWS ARE ZIONISTS,.....YOU ARE A BLITHERING BRAINWASHED ZIONIST WEIRDO,SO STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an ardent and very proud Zionist. I happily throw my saddle in with the ideology that has done more to humiliate and debilitate the filthy, perverted ideology of Islam and its scumbag followers, than any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Typical of the Zionist Terrorist Cultist,the arrogance of your creed comes to the fore with your misplaced ideology...Yes we have witnessed your Humiliation,Debilitation,Murder and attempted Extermination of the Palestinian People,You Filth who calls yourself a Jew...You are a LIAR a Convert and the Killer of Real Jews as the Ultras will explain to you,they regard you as NON JEWS and they are correct.
> 
> I have found so many Zionists compared to the norm to be Perverted,I'm sure you are one,anyhow how is Downtown Palestine these days?,what you call Israel,the rest of the world call Zionstan.
> 
> Zionism "The Original and ever present Terrorist Organization" Should be Banned, You may be Ardent,Cultists Always Are...But how could any normal person be Proud of being a Zionist considering their Dreadful,Criminal past and present......Like many Zionists.you are Sexually Inadequate...When you make statements as you did always be prepared to be savaged by the Good and the Faithful to the Truth,I'm theliq Ever Living,Ever Faithful,Ever Sure.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Palestinians" you refer to are nothing more than the criminal Muslim Arab underbelly polluting Israeli society. Sadly the Christian Arabs get miscast with your ilk and also suffer collateral damage, but if anyone is to blame it is Muslims and their actions.
> 
> I'm not Jewish. I have never lived in Israel and don't plan on it- though I have visited before and came away loving it.
> 
> "Like many Zionists, you are sexually inadequate". Send your Muslimah mother, sisters, wives and daughters my way to test this theory out, why don't cha?
> 
> "TheLiq"? LOL. What a pansy.
Click to expand...

YAWN


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that?  Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're channeling Ken Livingstone now, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Rocco,Your comment is pretty funny but you should know me by now Mindie,all thought I speak is through life expeirences,not some Wailings of a two-bit British politician. Period
> 
> But I do love your expression of the word "Channeling" I just wish I had thought of it...LOL
Click to expand...


You think I don't have life experience of Israel?

My children used to live there. And I visited them. 

Then there were the business trips.

I've been to Bognor Regis too. Have you?


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


They all came from the Arabian Peninsula, I believe. Expanding here there and everywhere with Mohammed's religious colonisations. I read his biography.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all came from the Arabian Peninsula, I believe. Expanding here there and everywhere with Mohammed's religious colonisations. I read his biography.
Click to expand...


Arabs are essentially Bedouins, tent tribe people like Israel, except that Bedouins are more of a desert  hunters rather than dwellers of green valleys. A tent in Hebrew, and the expression_"simple man sitting in tents" (Bereshit 25),_ all mean- a  beit midrash, Jewish school.

(I haven't been to Iran or the Gulf states, but I know Babylon is not much better, in spite of the rivers their climate is a disaster, with the exception of Persia, the Levant area is the best and greenest place in the whole of the middle east)

Now it really doesn't matter if desert Bedouins now identify as Greek "sea people", it doesn't matter if Hussein was really a Babylonian or a Bedouin when he identified as Nebuchadnezzar - the point is that once You've taken the part You get to play the role, and Israel will see all of its' enemies go down in a great spectacle of historic justice. Babylonians destroyed Beit Mikdash, Philistines stole the Aron haKodesh, it's not a business between us and them anymore, who ever plays the part receives the historic payment.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all came from the Arabian Peninsula, I believe. Expanding here there and everywhere with Mohammed's religious colonisations. I read his biography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs are essentially Bedouins, tent tribe people like Israel, except that Bedouins are more of a desert  hunters rather than dwellers of green valleys. A tent in Hebrew, and the expression_"simple man sitting in tents" (Bereshit 25),_ all mean- a  beit midrash, Jewish school.
> 
> (I haven't been to Iran or the Gulf states, but I know Babylon is not much better, in spite of the rivers their climate is a disaster, with the exception of Persia, the Levant area is the best and greenest place in the whole of the middle east)
> 
> Now it really doesn't matter if desert Bedouins now identify as Greek "sea people", it doesn't matter if Hussein was really a Babylonian or a Bedouin when he identified as Nebuchadnezzar - the point is that once You've taken the part You get to play the role, and Israel will see all of its' enemies go down in a great spectacle of historic justice. Babylonians destroyed Beit Mikdash, Philistines stole the Aron haKodesh, it's not a business between us and them anymore, who ever plays the part receives the historic payment.
Click to expand...


I should have liked to have seen the Hanging Gardens.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  theliq, et al,
> 
> The term "Arab" and its origin is NOT _(I thought - I could be wrong)_ as obvious as one might think.  It was a term the Assyrian Royalty used _(nearly 3000 years ago)_ to describe the followers and people of "Gindibu the Aribi."
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people think the Palestinians are NOT Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> i DO KNOW ALL JEWS WERE ORIGINALLY ARABS,SEMINALLY SPEAKING,don't you know your Origins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Gindibu the "Aribi," was one of the 12 Kings that aligned against the Assyrians _(inhabitant of ancient Assyria)_.  The original Assyrians are not the same as Arabs.
> 
> View attachment 234429​I once ran into a DSS Agent who, when asked, called herself an Assyrian, to mask the fact that she was really Iraqi.  Assyrians are not Arabs.
> 
> While in modern times, we consider most of the Middle East to be Arab, originally → it was part of Assyria.  That is why _(I think - again I could be wrong)_ you hear older and the more educated Arab Palestinians making a distinction.  However, over time, the distinction has become mute, as centuries of assimilation and re-assimilation has evolved into the political landscape we've come to know today.
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Palestinian Arab*
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab Official Admits Killing Israelis is not terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why peace is impossible with the fake people who claim they are “Palestinians.”  All they want to do is murder Jews and destroy Israel. An official of the Palestinian Authority said this.  He works right under PA leader Abbas.
> *SOURCE:* Israel News (IsraelUnwired) *Palestinian Arab Official* Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  By: Avi Abelow, September 24, 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ❖  Example:  *Arabs of Palestine* used by the Arab Higher Committee
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 - Arab Palestinian Threat Document Before Independence A/AC.21/10 16 February 1948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) The *Arabs of Palestine* will never recognize the validity of the extorted partition recommendations or the authority of the United Nations to make them.
> 
> (b) The *Arabs of Palestine* consider that any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.
> SOURCE:  *UNPC A/AC.21/10* 16 February 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all came from the Arabian Peninsula, I believe. Expanding here there and everywhere with Mohammed's religious colonisations. I read his biography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs are essentially Bedouins, tent tribe people like Israel, except that Bedouins are more of a desert  hunters rather than dwellers of green valleys. A tent in Hebrew, and the expression_"simple man sitting in tents" (Bereshit 25),_ all mean- a  beit midrash, Jewish school.
> 
> (I haven't been to Iran or the Gulf states, but I know Babylon is not much better, in spite of the rivers their climate is a disaster, with the exception of Persia, the Levant area is the best and greenest place in the whole of the middle east)
> 
> Now it really doesn't matter if desert Bedouins now identify as Greek "sea people", it doesn't matter if Hussein was really a Babylonian or a Bedouin when he identified as Nebuchadnezzar - the point is that once You've taken the part You get to play the role, and Israel will see all of its' enemies go down in a great spectacle of historic justice. Babylonians destroyed Beit Mikdash, Philistines stole the Aron haKodesh, it's not a business between us and them anymore, who ever plays the part receives the historic payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have liked to have seen the Hanging Gardens.
Click to expand...


The gardens are a symbol of Babylon, they were a wonder because temperature reaches 50dc,
 lots of various tribes and a very heavy attitude to life.

The Levant is in itself a big garden, with a taste of each of the extremes the entire middle east can offer, set in the most elegant transition between several climate regions. True pearl of creation.


----------



## rylah

*Similarities Between Hebrew and Aramaic*

*Similarities Between Hebrew and Arabic*


----------



## rylah

*Israel's Labor Party and Reasonable Political Debate*


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Germany?
> You mean the colonial entity that occupies Islam's holy city of Berlin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're channeling Ken Livingstone now, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Rocco,Your comment is pretty funny but you should know me by now Mindie,all thought I speak is through life expeirences,not some Wailings of a two-bit British politician. Period
> 
> But I do love your expression of the word "Channeling" I just wish I had thought of it...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I don't have life experience of Israel?
> 
> My children used to live there. And I visited them.
> 
> Then there were the business trips.
> 
> I've been to Bognor Regis too. Have you?
Click to expand...

Royal Bognor Regis,Queen Victoria loved the place,hence the Regis...mind you I prefer Brighton up the Sussex coast,I played Soccer for Brighton & Hove Albion for three seasons,Mindie

I full well know you have life experience of/in Israel,why would you think I would not,can I be personal and ask why you say they,your children lived there and you visited them?you can tell me to STFU,,,You know I worked for EL AL...steve


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> I mean,  that to invoke Hitler and the 'salute' is against the law in Germany.
> 
> But that lot seemed to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> And Mindy incredibly in Israel too...Anyone,please explain how this can happen and how can you deminish and murder Palestinians,your cousins...Yet allow ?Zionists,promote the Nazi Cult,the very people who wished and nearly succeeded in Exterminating the Jewish peoples...maybe a throw back to the Zionists who collaborated with Hitler and sent Jews to the Gas-Charnels...Zionists are a Disgrace and always have been and always will be...This Cult have committed Crimes against Humanity Jewish & Palestinian Humanity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're channeling Ken Livingstone now, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Rocco,Your comment is pretty funny but you should know me by now Mindie,all thought I speak is through life expeirences,not some Wailings of a two-bit British politician. Period
> 
> But I do love your expression of the word "Channeling" I just wish I had thought of it...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I don't have life experience of Israel?
> 
> My children used to live there. And I visited them.
> 
> Then there were the business trips.
> 
> I've been to Bognor Regis too. Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Royal Bognor Regis,Queen Victoria loved the place,hence the Regis...mind you I prefer Brighton up the Sussex coast,I played Soccer for Brighton & Hove Albion for three seasons,Mindie
> 
> I full well know you have life experience of/in Israel,why would you think I would not,can I be personal and ask why you say they,your children lived there and you visited them?you can tell me to STFU,,,You know I worked for EL AL...steve
Click to expand...


Yes, you said.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Democracy Index 2018*

The majority of the public (53%) sees Israel’s situation in a positive light and is proud to be Israeli (88% of Jews and 51% of Arabs); For the first time the #1 tension in Israeli society is the tension between Right and Left; Israel ranks high on international indicators of political participation.


Israeli Democracy Index 2018


----------



## Mindful

According to Professor Sara Hirschhorn, Americans comprise about 15 percent of the settlement population. Americans have founded a number of settlements, including Efrat and Tekoa. Originally, Americans who settled in the West Bank were liberal Jews who thought they were trailblazing pioneers like the Jews who came to Palestine in the early 20th century. Later, Americans moving to the area were predominantly Orthodox Jews.

Jewishvirtuallibrary


----------



## Mindful

Also from JVL:

The term “Settlements” usually refers to the towns and villages that Jews have established in Judea and Samaria (the West Bank) and the Gaza Strip since Israel captured the area in the Six-Day War of 1967. In many cases, the settlements are in the same area which flourishing Jewish communities have lived for thousands of years.


----------



## Mindful

More on settlements:


*Legalities*
Another charge is that settlements are “illegal.” The United States has never adopted this position and legal scholars have noted that a country acting in self-defense may seize and occupy territory when necessary to protect itself. Moreover, the occupying power may require, as a condition for its withdrawal, security measures designed to ensure its citizens are not menaced again from that territory.

According to Eugene Rostow, a former Undersecretary of State for Political Affairs in the Johnson Administration, Resolution 242gives Israel a legal right to be in the West Bank. The resolution “allows Israel to administer the territories” it won in 1967 “until ‘a just and lasting peace in the Middle East’ is achieved,” Rostow wrote in _The New Republic_ (10/21/91). During the debate on the resolution, he added, “speaker after speaker made it clear that Israel was not to be forced back to the ‘fragile’ and ‘vulnerable’ [1949] Armistice Demarcation Lines.”


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> More on settlements:
> 
> 
> *Legalities*
> Another charge is that settlements are “illegal.” The United States has never adopted this position and legal scholars have noted that a country acting in self-defense may seize and occupy territory when necessary to protect itself. Moreover, the occupying power may require, as a condition for its withdrawal, security measures designed to ensure its citizens are not menaced again from that territory.
> 
> According to Eugene Rostow, a former Undersecretary of State for Political Affairs in the Johnson Administration, Resolution 242gives Israel a legal right to be in the West Bank. The resolution “allows Israel to administer the territories” it won in 1967 “until ‘a just and lasting peace in the Middle East’ is achieved,” Rostow wrote in _The New Republic_ (10/21/91). During the debate on the resolution, he added, “speaker after speaker made it clear that Israel was not to be forced back to the ‘fragile’ and ‘vulnerable’ [1949] Armistice Demarcation Lines.”


Rostow was obviously a Zionist then,Mindie


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More on settlements:
> 
> 
> *Legalities*
> Another charge is that settlements are “illegal.” The United States has never adopted this position and legal scholars have noted that a country acting in self-defense may seize and occupy territory when necessary to protect itself. Moreover, the occupying power may require, as a condition for its withdrawal, security measures designed to ensure its citizens are not menaced again from that territory.
> 
> According to Eugene Rostow, a former Undersecretary of State for Political Affairs in the Johnson Administration, Resolution 242gives Israel a legal right to be in the West Bank. The resolution “allows Israel to administer the territories” it won in 1967 “until ‘a just and lasting peace in the Middle East’ is achieved,” Rostow wrote in _The New Republic_ (10/21/91). During the debate on the resolution, he added, “speaker after speaker made it clear that Israel was not to be forced back to the ‘fragile’ and ‘vulnerable’ [1949] Armistice Demarcation Lines.”
> 
> 
> 
> Rostow was obviously a Zionist then,Mindie
Click to expand...


You're obsessed.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Amos Oz dies.

Amoz Oz Has Died at 79


----------



## rylah

So I wasn't here for quiet some time, during which many interesting things happened in Israel.
Look for the links on Your own, I'll just sum up th story, maybe later will bring the links...

One of the stories has to do with the city of Haifa:
Those who followed may remember, we had municipal elections a month a go.
Haifa is one of Israel's key cities, a port city and a cultural center with a significant Arab population.
Under the last mayor, who was obsessed with affirmative action - Hamas flags were found in Haifa university lockers, Arabs were allowed to organize demonstrations shouting genocidal slogans, Jewish Orthodox community was abandoned, ethnic tension rose, vandalism of Jewish houses became a norm (as a tactic for lowering the prices of certain apartment buildings) pollution not treated, a city that was the first high-tech capital of Israel became a total mess.

In reality he left the city with a program of 1937, failing every task put before him during his 2 terms.

Enters the new mayor, a candidate who was initially supported by the orthodox community, and as she enters office, her vice opens his mouth in support of Hezballah and Hamas. When people demanded he withdrew it and apologize - he refuses. Things go viral, Knesset members and even the PM protest. The mayor stands by her vice claiming she signed an agreement she can't break and it goes back and forth for several weeks.

So what happens next? I receive a message on Whatsapp "Tomorrow in such and such time and place - TAKE YOUR CARS AND BLOCK THE ROADS!"

The next day he pronounced his resignation...


----------



## rylah

Oh yes and by the way - Israel is going into parliamentary elections March 2019.


----------



## rylah

*Rains of Blessing - watch the full flow of the rivers of Israel*
This is how it looks in streams throughout our beautiful country: full and strong flow following the rains in recent days.

The rain is expected to fall in the coming days as well. During the Sabbath the rain is expected to weaken and diminish but on Sunday it will return strongly, together with snow that is expected to descend on Mount Hermon.

*

*
(Banias - Vitaly Grander photography)


----------



## rylah

*Armed Jews of Hebron push back against Jihad*


----------



## rylah

KHACHATRIAN: The Intellectual Dishonesty of 'I’m Just Criticizing Israel'


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Record exports from Israel: more than $ 110 billion in 2018*
A jump of 8% compared with 2017 • Exports to Asia jumped, but its share in the US declined • Export Institute CEO: "World trade war will challenge us significantly in 2019"

"The government's goal was to cross the $ 120 billion mark in 2020, but by 2018 the Israeli economy had broken a new record and amounted to more than $ 110 billion," Eli Cohen, the minister of economy and industry, told Israel Today.

After rising by 8% in 2017 and amounting to $ 103 billion, Israel's exports are expected to grow by an additional 8%, to a total of more than $ 110 billion in the past year. This emerges from a preliminary summary of total export data for 2018 conducted by the Export Institute and the Ministry of Economics and Industry. This is a rate of growth significantly higher than the rate of growth in world trade, which is expected to stand at 4.2% in 2018.

https://www.israelhayom.co.il/article/620237


----------



## rylah

*(ELECTIONS) - A day after retirement: the surveys are published*
Is the retirement of Naftali Bennett and Ayelet Shaked from the Jewish Home party changing the political map? The surveys of the three major channels are published with the answers to the intriguing puzzle

The main question is how many seats the new right-wing party wins, and is the connection between Ganz-Ya'alon worthwhile?

In a survey published in the main edition of the news agency by the sample institute in cooperation with iPanel of Dr. Mina Tzemach and Mano Geva among 510 respondents, it would be found that if the elections were held today, the results would be:

The Likud 28
Resilience to Israel headed by Benny Gantz 14
There is a future 12
Shared List 12
The Zionist Camp 9
United Torah Judaism 9
Shas 6
Meretz 6
The New Right, headed by Ayelet Shaked and Naftali Bennett 6
We are all 6
Israel Our Home 5
Bridge headed by Orly Levy 5
The Jewish Home - National Union 4


----------



## rylah

*Ariel University: A Model of Co-Existence*


----------



## rylah

*The residents' patrol drove the rioters away*
*Jewish residents who were attacked with stones not far from the place where the Palmer family was murdered went on chase of the rioters who fled.*

Over the past few days, Jewish vehicles have been attacked again and again in the section of the road near the Havat Yehuda, north of Kiryat Arba where Asher and Yonatan Palmer were murdered in a stone attack

The rioters are standing on a post that controls the Route 60 and stone the Jewish vehicles on the route time after time. About a week ago, a nine-month-old baby was injured his mother and passengers were also injured.

After Arabs hurled stones once more at vehicles, the residents stopped their cars and began to patrol the area following the rioters until the army arrived. When the vehicles were stopped, the rioters fled from the area, thus preventing further stone-throwing.

Last Sunday we also reported on a resident who was attacked in the same place that stopped his car and began chasing the rioters who fled the scene.


----------



## rylah

*Zvika Levy, Israel Prize-winning ‘father of lone soldiers,’ dies aged 70*
Levy is a lifetime achievement recipient of the Israel Prize, awarded to him last year.

He founded the Lone Soldiers organization in 1997, which supports some 3,500 young people annually who leave their families, usually abroad, to volunteer for Israeli army service. The organization also serves more than 1,500 Israeli soldiers who come from disadvantaged backgrounds or are estranged from their parents.

After a long career in the paratroopers unit, he has looked after lone soldiers from more than 40 countries, with most coming from the former Soviet Union, the US, Europe, Ethiopia, and South America.

In the ceremony for the Israel Prize in 2017, Levy accepted his award from a wheelchair, to a standing ovation.






Zvika Levi lays a flower on a grave of an Israeli soldier at the Mount Herzl military cemetery in Jerusalem on April 19, 2007. Nati Shohat/Flash90

Zvika Levy, Israel Prize-winning ‘father of lone soldiers,’ dies aged 70


----------



## rylah

*The Spin Room Panel: Israel Eletcions and Netanyahu Allegations*


----------



## rylah

*The new Arab party agrees to sit with Netanyahu: "We will sue our part in managing and navigating this country"
*
A new Arab party is running in the upcoming Knesset elections, and they want to represent the Arabs of Israel. "The Joint List does not represent us and the Arab sector," said Ayman Abu Raya, the party's founder, and Said Badran, a former media adviser and journalist for Ma'ariv.

According to them, in the joint Arab list, "there are many people who deserve appreciation, but they did not deliver the goods." Attorney Abu Raya reiterates the biblical sentence: "The poor of your city come up with a slogan and explain:" The Arab sector suffers from many problems. The joint is a cycle of hollow political discourse that has been going on for 70 years, whose entire purpose is aimed at Ramallah and Gaza. Forget the poor of your city. We will try in the new party to bring about a situation in which the real problems and daily hardships of the Arab citizen will be placed on the table. The Arab citizen will begin to be part of the decision makers in the country. "

They are also surprised by the fact that they will agree to sit in a coalition with Zionist parties. "We will ask to sit in the coalition," declares the party's founder. This is of course under certain conditions and their own basic guidelines. "Of course we would like to be part of the decision-makers, not the recipients of the correspondence."

In their assessment, which they claim is based on their surveys, "we have a chance to overcome the threshold, we are trying to deal with the voice of the disappointed Arabs." Abu Raya promises: "You will hear about a lot of key figures, real leaders who see the real reality, not the imaginary reality and the hallucinations and the political discourse that the Arab Al-Aqsa has been waging for seven decades." "We believe in the right of the Jewish people to live in the Land of Israel, the flag of Israel is our flag, the anthem is ours," he said.


----------



## rylah

This is a clip from a debate between Yishai Fleisher, a Judean who lives on the Mount of Olives, and Alan Elzer of J Street at Temple Emmanuel in Beverly Hills.  This is a short story that Yishai told the audience.


----------



## rylah

*Israel's 2019 Elections: the Country and the Left's Future*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The Spin Room Panel: Israel Eletcions and Netanyahu Allegations*


You have to give Israel credit. They prosecute their leaders. In the US we just let ours slide.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Spin Room Panel: Israel Eletcions and Netanyahu Allegations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give Israel credit. They prosecute their leaders. In the US we just let ours slide.
Click to expand...


Can't believe my eyes, I'm shocked.
Earthquakes, storms, and drum rolls... did Messiah just arrive?


----------



## rylah

The late Shon Mondschein Z"L fell in Operation Tzuk Eitan, together with six members of the armored personnel carrier in the battle of Saja'iya.
*A few days before he entered Gaza, he wrote farewell letters to his family and friends in the iPhone app, in case he did not return "...and the Lord G-d shall wipe the tears off every face...". Here is what Shon wrote:*

Mother
I really love you!
You were the most amazing mother in the world
More than one can ask for
I did not want to worry you
About entering Gaza or something
Please be strong for me
And if anything happens to me, smile proudly
I love you
Love you
Love you

Father
You were a really wonderful father!
Father a real Mensch
Even though we argued in the past month
Do not relate any meaning to that
I love you
Love you
Love you
True Love

Shachaf, Shirley
And all relatives and friends
I love you!
I'll miss you
And hope you will not miss me
Because I'm happy
That I had the privilege
Fall for my country
I love her
love her
love her

So if you read the letters
Apparently I went to sleep ...
Good night
Shon.


----------



## rylah

*WHY DO ISRAELIS SUPPORT GOING TO WAR?*


----------



## rylah

*2019 Elections: What Will Happen Following Dramatic Israeli Left Split?*


----------



## rylah

*Twenty-Five Parties Announce Intent to Run in Israel Elex*


----------



## rylah

*Israelis: What do you think of Israel's more open relations with Saudi Arabia, Egypt and the Gulf?*

**


----------



## rylah

*Israeli expert: Jordan's king will fall, Mudar Zahran is the leader*


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Mordechai Kedar, Begin Sadat Center for Strategic Studies, *
*Bar Ilan University*


----------



## rylah

*AJC Global event - Caroline Glick and Ari Shavit Debate on the Peace Process*

**
Good cultured debate, great insight into the actual situation for anyone with the eyes to see.
Israeli right and Palestinians are actually coming more and more to an evident agreement regarding one single issue - the future is one state. The furthest ideologies on the street have more in agreement, than the best version of a sane leftist agenda ever was capable to suggest in real terms. Unfortunately they're stuck in arguments from the last decade or two not seeing that since 2008 the country has experienced a quick uplift in its' political and financial position in the world, and a long string of key strategic decisions that completely challenge the old vocabulary , all in spite all of media and changing attitudes in the WH.

But that's my opinion only, I'd really like to see Caroline Grlick debate Einat Wilf, with Wilf representing the sane left that is much with it's finger on the pulse of reality, that I think would be a deserving intellectual challenge.

This was spot on -  C Glick: "I don't believe for a moment that the ways to win the hearts and minds of young American Jews, is to say that "We're sorry, we're pathetic, we're desperate and we need You, that is certainly not an inspiring message, and certainly not true. It is not true that Israel is pathetic, it's is not true that it's a weak poor democracy that is in absolute need of the American Jewish community in order to continue to exist, with all due respect to our partners in the American Jewish community. That is not a kind of message people need to hear anywhere, not only here in the US, not in Israel, not in France, not in Belgium, not in S America - nowhere!
We are not a pathetic basketcase of a nation. To the contrary we go from strength to strength thank G-d!
Because we are just, we are right, we are creative, we are exciting, we believe in who we are and what we do in this world."

This is not politics for us, we see Israel as a miracle that deserves recognition rather than apology.
Even the most extreme leftist in Israel will tell You it's one of the best countries with a uniquely vibrant society that is overall thankful for the opportunity they've been given - a true example of a safe haven we wish for the rest of humanity, in spite of all media shebang and critique we know the truth - we need to take care of it and it's a good country.

When the left stops pretending it hates anything Israel by default, it can bring back the power of conviction over the young Israeli generation which is growing more young, not until then.

My 2c. as a young Israeli, discussion  as always welcome:

*Q. Will the Israeli left keep mirroring the majority of western outdated talking points or eventually come with fresh vocabulary? Will the settlers and the Arab tribe sheikhs create an alternative to the left and Palestinian warring fractions in favor of this realization that they are the only sides capable of an effective debate based on already a closely shared reality and proven mutual benefit?*


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Avraham Neguise, Chairman of the Caucus for African Israel Relations*


----------



## rylah

*New ‘centrist’ Arab party registers ahead of elections*


----------



## rylah

*Mandelblit: the Man Who Will Decide on Netanyahu Indictment*


----------



## Taz

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


the Israelis are the ones that won the war.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> *AJC Global event - Caroline Glick and Ari Shavit Debate on the Peace Process*
> 
> **
> Good cultured debate, great insight into the actual situation for anyone with the eyes to see.
> Israeli right and Palestinians are actually coming more and more to an evident agreement regarding one single issue - the future is one state. The furthest ideologies on the street have more in agreement, than the best version of a sane leftist agenda ever was capable to suggest in real terms. Unfortunately they're stuck in arguments from the last decade or two not seeing that since 2008 the country has experienced a quick uplift in its' political and financial position in the world, and a long string of key strategic decisions that completely challenge the old vocabulary , all in spite all of media and changing attitudes in the WH.
> 
> But that's my opinion only, I'd really like to see Caroline Grlick debate Einat Wilf, with Wilf representing the sane left that is much with it's finger on the pulse of reality, that I think would be a deserving intellectual challenge.
> 
> This was spot on -  C Glick: "I don't believe for a moment that the ways to win the hearts and minds of young American Jews, is to say that "We're sorry, we're pathetic, we're desperate and we need You, that is certainly not an inspiring message, and certainly not true. It is not true that Israel is pathetic, it's is not true that it's a weak poor democracy that is in absolute need of the American Jewish community in order to continue to exist, with all due respect to our partners in the American Jewish community. That is not a kind of message people need to hear anywhere, not only here in the US, not in Israel, not in France, not in Belgium, not in S America - nowhere!
> We are not a pathetic basketcase of a nation. To the contrary we go from strength to strength thank G-d!
> Because we are just, we are right, we are creative, we are exciting, we believe in who we are and what we do in this world."
> 
> This is not politics for us, we see Israel as a miracle that deserves recognition rather than apology.
> Even the most extreme leftist in Israel will tell You it's one of the best countries with a uniquely vibrant society that is overall thankful for the opportunity they've been given - a true example of a safe haven we wish for the rest of humanity, in spite of all media shebang and critique we know the truth - we need to take care of it and it's a good country.
> 
> When the left stops pretending it hates anything Israel by default, it can bring back the power of conviction over the young Israeli generation which is growing more young, not until then.
> 
> My 2c. as a young Israeli, discussion  as always welcome:
> 
> *Q. Will the Israeli left keep mirroring the majority of western outdated talking points or eventually come with fresh vocabulary? Will the settlers and the Arab tribe sheikhs create an alternative to the left and Palestinian warring fractions in favor of this realization that they are the only sides capable of an effective debate based on already a closely shared reality and proven mutual benefit?*



Caroline vs Einat would be very interesting to watch.


----------



## rylah

*Live with Australia’s proudest Jew Avi Yemini

Best of Avi Yemini*


----------



## rylah

*Most promising communities in the middle east:*
*Crossing the Lines to Samaria

*


----------



## rylah

*How many Jews and Arabs are there in the Middle East?*


----------



## rylah

*NFL in Israel Austin Jenkins*


----------



## rylah

*President of Sudan: I was advised to normalize relations with Israel in order to improve the country*
Sudanese President Omar al-Bashir said he was advised to normalize relations with Israel in order to improve the country's situation. According to a report in the Turkish news agency "Endolo", Bashir did not specify who advised him to do so, and said the remarks at a meeting with religious leaders in the capital Khartoum. Recently, there have been contacts on the Israel-Brazil airline, which will pass over African countries, including Sudan (as well as Egypt, Chad and Nigeria). A senior Israeli official said a few days ago that there had been "significant progress" in setting up a trans-African airline route to Brazil, in which Israeli companies would also fly.
(Itamar Eichner)


----------



## Mindful

*The New York Times Incentivizes Hamas Violence*


Israeli civilians are not occupiers or usurpers. They live in Israel proper not in occupied or disputed territory. This area was built from scratch by Israelis on barren desert land and the Israelis have a right to be protected from fire bombs and mobs determined to breach the protective fence. How would other nations respond to such threats? Certainly not by treating these dangerous mobs as peaceful protestors merely exercising their freedom of speech and assembly.



The _Times's_ absurd conclusion that the shooter may have committed a "war crime," ignores the law of war crimes.


Contrast what Israel does with how the Palestinians treat terrorists who willfully target and kill Jewish children, women and other civilians. The Palestinian Authority pays their families rewards – in effect bounties -- for their willful acts of murder. Hamas promotes and lionizes terrorists who kill Jews. But you would not know any of that from reading the one-sided _New York Times_ screed....All in all, it is a shockingly irresponsible report.


----------



## Mindful

What's your problem, Tinmore?

Funnying my posts  on Israel you can't deal with.

When it's not 'funny'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> What's your problem, Tinmore?
> 
> Funnying my posts  on Israel you can't deal with.
> 
> When it's not 'funny'.


Hmmmm, maybe they need a not funny button.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your problem, Tinmore?
> 
> Funnying my posts  on Israel you can't deal with.
> 
> When it's not 'funny'.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, maybe they need a not funny button.
Click to expand...


Silly answer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Daniyel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is you already had this thread already, and it went down just like the recent boycott attempts
Click to expand...


as always the Israel war monger loves get owned,LOL


----------



## rylah

LA RAM FAN said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is you already had this thread already, and it went down just like the recent boycott attempts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as always the Israel war monger loves get owned,LOL
Click to expand...

*BREAKING NEWS - the missing link to humanity's evolution from monkeys is found on USMB.
*
As always stupid orangutans like to pump their chest for no reason, irrational hatred of Israel in that species is due to lack of mating options and banging the head on the rug - which scientists say was the initial cause for separation of Homo-Sapience from Homo-Jihadus.


----------



## rylah

*Mothers of Nahal Haredi fighters to the Chief of General Staff: They are doing our sons an injustice - this is character assassination*


Hard weeks go by 
Two of their comrades - the fighters of the Netzach Yehuda Battalion, Staff Sergeant Yuval Mor Yosef and the late Sergeant Yosef Cohen - were killed in the serious attack on Givat Assaf about a month ago, and another member, who was wounded in the attack, is still fighting for his life.  Soldiers were suspended after they confronted Border Policemen in Beit El and were accused of lack of professionalism.
Now, for the first time, a letter written by mothers of soldiers in the battalion is published, against the defamation of their sons. Six letters were signed by the Chief of Staff, the Public Appeals Officer and the IDF Spokesperson: 
Bat-El Grynszpan, Michal Krotemer, Anat Gniram, Einat Noked, Sonia Elly and Ronit Alon. 
Under the title "Libels against our children, heroes of the Nahal Haredi," the mothers wrote, "We sent our dear sons to defend the State of Israel. They chose this route precisely because they knew that in an eternal battalion they could certainly serve a meaningful combat service in a framework that suited their world, their way of life and their beliefs. They went through a difficult professional training course by a wonderful team of commanders, and together they became a brave group and a professional and good company that protects the citizens of the State of Israel and acts without fear to locate terrorists who are trying to break our routine. Unfortunately, in recent weeks our children who are fighting for the defense of the State of Israel are being murdered by character. They have false plots about dysfunction, lack of professionalism and low human standards. We read, heard and were shocked! "

According to the mothers, "while these lines are being written, the boys continue to stand guard at night and in the days of the cold, we are proud mothers of soldiers, Yehuda, who lost two good friends, and another friend who is very seriously wounded, but they are strong and continue to act with devotion and danger to their lives. We feel that they are doing an injustice to this battalion and are calling on you to strengthen our fighting sons, to counter the false propaganda and to support our wonderful soldiers. "

The IDF Spokesperson's Unit stated that "the Netzach Yehuda Battalion is carrying out intensive operational activities to protect the residents and passersby in its area, as well as a large amount of operational activity to eradicate terrorism in Judea and Samaria." The IDF strengthens the fighters and thanks their families for supporting them and their service. And hopes for his full recovery. " 

http://digital-edition.israelhayom.co.il/Olive/ODN/Israel/?olv-cache-ver=20181019025800


----------



## rylah

*FINALLY!: Israel presents an official estimate of the value of lost Jewish property in Tunisia and Libya: $ 50 billion





*
Israel is preparing for the "Deal of the Century" and will demand compensation on the lost property.

The property of the Jewish refugees from Arab countries is estimated at more than $250 billion.
Since 2010 there's a law obliging the inclusion of compensation for property in every negotiation.
In the past Arabs demanded more than $100 billion for the property left in Israel.

Additional evaluation is carried out in Morocco, Iraq, Syria, Egypt , Iran and Yemen.
Source: channel 12.


----------



## rylah

*Meet the Zionist Muslim who is competing in the Likud for the 2019 elections.*

Dima Tayeh, a Muslim Arab who defines herself as a Zionist and an activist for Israeli public relations, announced that she would run for a place on the Likud list for the next Knesset: "The time has come for an Arab representation that loves the country and does not incite against it"

An interview from 2017:

Full interview 2019 elections - Dima Tayeh


----------



## rylah

*The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Meet the Zionist Muslim who is competing in the Likud for the 2019 elections.*
> 
> Dima Tayeh, a Muslim Arab who defines herself as a Zionist and an activist for Israeli public relations, announced that she would run for a place on the Likud list for the next Knesset: "The time has come for an Arab representation that loves the country and does not incite against it"
> 
> An interview from 2017:
> 
> Full interview 2019 elections - Dima Tayeh



So much for the apartheid rantings.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*


Of course the Jewish and Palestinian refugees are separate and unrelated issues.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Jewish and Palestinian refugees are separate and unrelated issues.
Click to expand...


This is the part where You stop making any sense.

Arabs expelling Jews from Israel
Arabs expelling Jews from Iraq
Arabs expelling Jews from Yemen
Arabs expelling Jews from Morocco

It was systematic, it started almost simultaneously in a relatively short span of 100-150 years before Israel.
What many don't realize is that the waves of Arab Pogroms happened in parallel to the ones in Europe.

The Germans even adopted from Arabs the yellow star, as a means to segregate the Jews.
And the same way Nazis and Soviets went down in shame, the Arab oppressors got their asses kicked in an act of historic justice.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Jewish and Palestinian refugees are separate and unrelated issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the part where You stop making any sense.
> 
> Arabs expelling Jews from Israel
> Arabs expelling Jews from Iraq
> Arabs expelling Jews from Yemen
> Arabs expelling Jews from Morocco
> 
> It was systematic, it started almost simultaneously in a relatively short span of 100-150 years before Israel.
> What many don't realize is that the waves of Arab Pogroms happened in parallel to the ones in Europe.
> 
> The Germans even adopted from Arabs the yellow star, as a means to segregate the Jews.
> And the same way Nazis and Soviets went down in shame, the Arab oppressors got their asses kicked in an act of historic justice.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection, however,  the Palestinian claim is against Israel while the Jew's claim is against Arab states. (excluding Palestine) There is no connection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Jewish and Palestinian refugees are separate and unrelated issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the part where You stop making any sense.
> 
> Arabs expelling Jews from Israel
> Arabs expelling Jews from Iraq
> Arabs expelling Jews from Yemen
> Arabs expelling Jews from Morocco
> 
> It was systematic, it started almost simultaneously in a relatively short span of 100-150 years before Israel.
> What many don't realize is that the waves of Arab Pogroms happened in parallel to the ones in Europe.
> 
> The Germans even adopted from Arabs the yellow star, as a means to segregate the Jews.
> And the same way Nazis and Soviets went down in shame, the Arab oppressors got their asses kicked in an act of historic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, however,  the Palestinian claim is against Israel while the Jew's claim is against Arab states. (excluding Palestine) There is no connection.
Click to expand...


Arabs already discussed reparations with Israel in this context some 5 decades ago, with the govt of Iraq.
The property of the expelled Jews of Iraq was already estimated as exceeding that of the Arab property owned by Arabs in Israel. The govt of Iraq frequently goes back and forth with its' declarations of readiness to allow Jews return their property, so the precedent is already set, just not advertised.

It were the Palestinian Arabs who went to Iraq and directly managed the Pogroms against the Jews.
The Palestinians are _"an inseparable part of the Arab Muslim nation"_ which was wholly at war with the  Jewish nation as according to their own constitution, and makes them directly responsible as well as main actors in the coordinated war against Jews in the entire middle east.

I think Israel is hitting the weakest point of the Arabs, and the anti-Israel propaganda, and its' effect is ever more powerful because of the total silencing of the issue during previous decades. Now as the Arab-Israeli relations reach a new level, the stage is set to press the charges.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Untold Exodus of Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Jewish and Palestinian refugees are separate and unrelated issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the part where You stop making any sense.
> 
> Arabs expelling Jews from Israel
> Arabs expelling Jews from Iraq
> Arabs expelling Jews from Yemen
> Arabs expelling Jews from Morocco
> 
> It was systematic, it started almost simultaneously in a relatively short span of 100-150 years before Israel.
> What many don't realize is that the waves of Arab Pogroms happened in parallel to the ones in Europe.
> 
> The Germans even adopted from Arabs the yellow star, as a means to segregate the Jews.
> And the same way Nazis and Soviets went down in shame, the Arab oppressors got their asses kicked in an act of historic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, however,  the Palestinian claim is against Israel while the Jew's claim is against Arab states. (excluding Palestine) There is no connection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs already discussed reparations with Israel in this context some 5 decades ago, with the govt of Iraq.
> The property of the expelled Jews of Iraq was already estimated as exceeding that of the Arab property owned by Arabs in Israel. The govt of Iraq frequently goes back and forth with its' declarations of readiness to allow Jews return their property, so the precedent is already set, just not advertised.
> 
> It were the Palestinian Arabs who went to Iraq and directly managed the Pogroms against the Jews.
> The Palestinians are _"an inseparable part of the Arab Muslim nation"_ which was wholly at war with the  Jewish nation as according to their own constitution, and makes them directly responsible as well as main actors in the coordinated aggression against Jews in the middle east..
> 
> I think Israel is hitting the weakest point of the Arabs, and the anti-Israel propaganda, and its' effect is ever more powerful because of the total silencing of the issue during previous decades. Now as the Arab-Israeli relations reach a new level, the stage is set to press the charges.
Click to expand...

Uhh, no.


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Elie Abadie at Justice for Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries Conference*


----------



## rylah

*Going home: Operation Moses*
34 years ago, a critical operation to bring Ethiopian Jews to Israel began. Operation Moses had one goal: To smuggle thousands of Jews who were in refugee camps in Sudan to Israel. In seven weeks, 8,000 Ethiopian Jews were brought to safety in their new home, Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Israel's cultural influence in the Arabic world*


----------



## rylah

*One-On-One: Yuli Edelstein, Speaker of Israel's Parliament*


----------



## rylah

*Israelis: What is right wing and left wing in Israel?*


----------



## rylah

*Regina Waldman at Justice for Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries Conference*


----------



## rylah

*The Zionist horse rider who will represent us at the Olympics*

"At the age of 13, I realized that my greatest goal was to get to the Olympic Games and win a medal, and I knew then that it would be my career and that they would be my life," says Daniel Goldstein. , A professional horse rider.

Goldstein has been representing Israel for six years and is now ranked 44th in the world. In September, she accomplished a great achievement, becoming the first Israeli to qualify for the World Championship in Pennsylvania, United States. Goldstein finished 20th out of 124.

Goldstein, 33, was born and raised in Manhattan, New York, and now lives in a Dutch village with her fiancé Ellen Waldman. "My mother was a tennis player, my father was ranked first in the world in Squash, and the family genes passed to me completely," she says with a smile, "there're pictures of me playing tennis at the age of four, I started a few years later, and at the age of eight I started riding ponies, and soon I began to compete, and riding became more and more dominant for me, and eventually it took over everything and became the main occupation. "






https://www.makorrishon.co.il/culture/motsash/106019/


----------



## rylah

*Mt. Hermon 2019 - Kfir Kasharian shows the Israeli snow resort*
*hours before season opening.*

Just imagine, there's a desert in 2 hours drive from this place...


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Pizzeria worker repels Jihadi filth with a Pizza tray, *
*immediately starts chasing another one*

**


----------



## rylah

*The farewell gift of Minister of Agriculture Uri Ariel:*
*NIS 660,000 for research on "agriculture according to the Torah"*
The tender promises a grant of NIS 660,000 for each winning research proposal.Meanwhile, Minister Uri Ariel is busy organizing a mass thanksgiving prayer for the amounts of rain.

One of Ariel's farewell gifts to the only public that really interests him hides among the dry letters of a recent call from the Ministry of Agriculture. This is a 19-page bureaucratic document in which the ministry publishes a tender for "submission of research proposals in the field of agriculture and rural development for 2020" in return for grants. This is a familiar procedure by which the state encourages scientific work that may assist its farmers in the future."The Chief Scientist of the Ministry of Agriculture hereby announces the publication of a call to submit research proposals to the Chief Scientist's Chief Scientist in the field of agriculture according to the Torah for the year 2020 ... Studies in this field will be funded in the sum of NIS 660,000 "He said. The document does not specify how many studies in the field of agriculture according to the Torah will be budgeted at NIS 660,000, but it does specify the areas of content that will be discussed by the special steering committee: Developing markets for the four species of plants in addition to the mitzvah of Sukkot. "

This is not an esoteric question, nor an ambiguity. vice versa. In the current situation, this is the main channel for funding scientific-practical research in agriculture. Professional and academic officials who came to the auction rubbed their eyes in astonishment at the government's priorities in Israel 2019. On the other hand, there is no real surprise here.This is the same minister of agriculture who last year organized a mass prayer at the Western Wall plaza, with the participation of the chief rabbis of Israel, "for the sake of bringing down rain." The prayer was organized by the Ministry of Agriculture and was attended by 2,500 people. Even before that, Ariel asked the Chief Rabbis to declare halachically a drought year, enabling the special prayer to take place during the fast of the tenth of Tevet.

But for those who expected, in light of the rains of recent weeks, that at least this year the Minister of Agriculture would not be required to harness his energies and his ministry to organize mass prayers - a surprise is correct. At the end of last week, Ariel announced the gathering of another mass prayer at the Western Wall plaza with the participation of the Chief Rabbis, this time in order to thank the amounts of rainfall. "After five years of drought, which we have experienced with the people of Israel and the farmers of Israel, we have to thank and praise for the rain, and we are all happy to see the rise of the Sea of Galilee, the snow on Mount Hermon and the surrounding green. The streams that flow like channels in the Negev, the time to pray and the time to confess. "

On social networks, an official letter from the Ministry of Agriculture was sent to the Chief Rabbis in recent days, in which he writes: "It is proposed to hold this on Tu B'Shvat at 15:00 in the Western Wall plaza (if until then the Temple will not be built)."


----------



## rylah

*Why Are Jews Indigenous to Israel?*


----------



## Coyote

Who are the Israeli’s....

They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.

Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.

Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right

After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.

He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.

In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.


(however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)



But are there 30,000 people like him rioting on the border for the better part of a year? With not only the permission of his government, but funded by his government?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are there 30,000 people like him rioting on the border for the better part of a year? With not only the permission of his government, but funded by his government?
Click to expand...


There are probably 30,000 more like him calling for more settlements, funded by the government, and expelling the Arabs.  They have a big political voice that should not be discounted.  Smotrich seems pretty extreme yet he is a rising star on the right who believes religion and governance should be entertwined.  Bezalel Smotrich - Wikipedia


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are there 30,000 people like him rioting on the border for the better part of a year? With not only the permission of his government, but funded by his government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably 30,000 more like him calling for more settlements, funded by the government, and expelling the Arabs.  They have a big political voice that should not be discounted.  Smotrich seems pretty extreme yet he is a rising star on the right who believes religion and governance should be entertwined.  Bezalel Smotrich - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh no!  Jews calling for the Jewish people to return and live in their native homeland?!  The HORROR!  Wait, is that a war crime?  Apartheid?  Slow genocide?  

Look, you said in your post that, "They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times."  And then you give an example of just one person.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are there 30,000 people like him rioting on the border for the better part of a year? With not only the permission of his government, but funded by his government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably 30,000 more like him calling for more settlements, funded by the government, and expelling the Arabs.  They have a big political voice that should not be discounted.  Smotrich seems pretty extreme yet he is a rising star on the right who believes religion and governance should be entertwined.  Bezalel Smotrich - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!  Jews calling for the Jewish people to return and live in their native homeland?!  The HORROR!  Wait, is that a war crime?  Apartheid?  Slow genocide?
> 
> Look, you said in your post that, "They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times."  And then you give an example of just one person.
Click to expand...

Have I said it is a war crime?
Have I said it is apartheid?
Have I ever called it genocide?

Why no.  I havent. 

Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.

Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.
> 
> Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist



I'm going to have to ask you for clarification on that one.  MOST of that article is centered around the right of people to access and worship at their own holy sites.  That is a basic, fundamental human right entrenched in international law, not to mention relevant treaties.  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis
⁜→  Shusha, _et al_,

Nationalist _[political system of ideas (plural)]_ have competing interest.  These interest are not uncommon.  In this Discussion Group, we talk about the facets of "Nationalism" nearly every day in the form of autonomy and self-determination.  Nationalism is neither black nor white.  One of the most common interest is the focus on the duality of "self and family."  The other interest is in the "progress and development" of the Nation.  In the US we have an example:






Shusha said:


> EXCERPT → Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈  Israels political trend towards the extreme right is nothing new ...
> ◈  Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist ...
> 
> 
> 
> ❖ ...  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Nationalist are people who strongly connects with the nation → and → vigorously support their national interest.  This is no less true of the Israelis.  And the thread that binds the three elements _(God, Country, Family)_ is intertwined for the strength of belief; with the shortest route and the strongest connection being the average of all three lengths; oddly enough being the same.

Nationalism is not • necessarily • a bad thing...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)



You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.


Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.

The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.

As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".

Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.

As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.

By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again. 

But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.


----------



## rylah

*Bezalel Smotrich on reality VS. the pink glasses the Left wears*

On Ari Fuld's Z"L HY"D channel:


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.
> 
> Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to ask you for clarification on that one.  MOST of that article is centered around the right of people to access and worship at their own holy sites.  That is a basic, fundamental human right entrenched in international law, not to mention relevant treaties.  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!
Click to expand...

No I am not.  In fact that is one of the areas I agree with you on.

Unfortunately I have exceeded the quota for the Economist so I can’t read and excerpt from the article but here are some more:

Israel's New Friends in Right-Wing Places
Religion And Politics In Israel
Part 2: Shifts in Israel that Could Influence the West’s Approach to Israel and the Jewish People


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
Click to expand...

Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.
Click to expand...

I don't get it, You know this is not true and You still keep repeating it?
Seems like people obsessed with bashing Israel don't value integrity.


----------



## Coyote

What a nice family...

bezalel smotrich Archives — Jewish Journal

In a Twitter post Tuesday, Bezalel Smotrich of the Jewish Home party said, “It’s natural that my wife wouldn’t want to lie down [in a bed] next to a woman who just gave birth to a baby who might want to murder her baby twenty years from now.”

Smotrich added that “Arabs are my enemies and that’s why I don’t enjoy being next to them.”

Soon after their posting, the tweets were criticized by party leader Naftali Bennett.

Smotrich’s tweets — an earlier one said his wife was “no racist” but objects to the post-birth celebrations by many Arab women — also prompted condemnation from other politicians. Abd al-Hakim Hajj Yahya of the Joint Arab List sent a letter to Knesset Speaker Yuli Edelstein calling Smotrich’s comments “racist incitement” and cause for immediate suspension from the Knesset.

Smotrich’s tweets came in response to an Israel Radio report revealing that some Israeli hospitals separate Arab and Jewish patients when requested.

According to the Times of Israel, Smotrich’s wife, Revital, *later added to the controversy by telling Channel 10 that she had “kicked an Arab obstetrician out of the [delivery] room. I want Jewish hands to touch my baby, and I wasn’t comfortable lying in the same room with an Arab woman.*

“I refuse to have an Arab midwife because for me giving birth is a Jewish and pure moment,” she said.

Bennett, Israel’s education minister, on Twitter quoted a passage from the Mishnah stating that “every human created in God’s image is favored,” adding that the text refers to “every human, Jewish or Arab.”

Bennett linked his tweet to a 2015 post in which he said, “In a hospital there is no significance to race, religion, skin color, sexual orientation or political views.

Opposition leader Isaac Herzog of Zionist Union condemned Smotrich on Facebook, according to The Jerusalem Post, saying the lawmaker “does not care if people get a taste of racism. A baby born is pure, he does not know hatred. He should get a hug, warmth and love from the first moments in the world. Not racism.”


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it, You know this is not true and You still keep repeating it?
> Seems like people obsessed with bashing Israel don't value integrity.
Click to expand...

What integrity?

Despite considerable evidence and convictions, you still refuse to admit that Jewish settlers are responsible for terrorist acts and violence against Palestinians. You then state that Shin Bet should not bother going after them.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it, You know this is not true and You still keep repeating it?
> Seems like people obsessed with bashing Israel don't value integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What integrity?
> 
> Despite considerable evidence and convictions, you still refuse to admit that Jewish settlers are responsible for terrorist acts and violence against Palestinians. You then state that Shin Bet should not bother going after them.
Click to expand...


Considerable evidence? Is it like when You bring up cases where people were not convicted and I point to the fact?

There're 52 cases of convictions of Jewish terrorists, who committed or attempted crime, all while there're about 1500 convictions of Arab terrorist on a yearly basis who're motivated by millions of $$ for each murder and backed by the media and the entire international community

Jihado-nazis is Shin Bet job, if an Israeli citizens is not about to commit a serious crime against the sovereignty of the state it should have no jurisdiction, that's the job of police, and from how it seems today both have become politicized.

You see that's Israel, I can criticize my govt, and I expect my security forces not to act against my citizens as they should do to enemies, least of all try to influence politics.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Israeli’s....
> 
> They are a nation seemingly taking a hard right political, nationalistic and religious turn in recent times.
> 
> Check out this nice member of the “Hill Top Youth”.
> 
> Radical settler, ‘proud homophobe’ and wunderkind: Meet the new leader of Israel's far right
> 
> After entering the Knesset in 2015, Smotrich quickly made a name for himself as a media-savvy and effective voice on the far right, leading the battle to prevent the dismantling of the Amona outpostin the West Bank and advocating for the so-called “formalization bill” which would legalize the status of such outposts and the expansion of the settlements built on privately owned Palestinian land.
> 
> He grabbed headlines by declaring there is “no such thing as Jewish terrorism” after the 2016 firebombing in Duma, supporting segregation between Jewish and Arab women in hospital maternity wards, accusing “radical feminists” of infiltrating the Israeli military, and accusing the LGBT community of controlling the media. Forcefully advocating for a bill that would impose the death penalty, Smotrich said he would personally volunteer for the job of executioner.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with Haaretz’s Ravit Hecht in 2016, Smotrich laid out his clear and uncompromising vision, advocated “decisive action” to annex the West Bank, and that he makes distinction between the Areas A, B, and C as laid out in the Oslo Accords. Israeli sovereignty should be applied “in all of Judea and Samaria” and would “abort (Palestinian) hopes of establishing a state.” Any Palestinian who opposes Israeli sovereignty through any form of violence, including children throwing stones, he said, will be shot, jailed or expelled.
> 
> 
> (however I am sure the non-exhistent Jewish Terrorists will have the freedom to continue their violence unhindered if he has his way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it, You know this is not true and You still keep repeating it?
> Seems like people obsessed with bashing Israel don't value integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What integrity?
> 
> Despite considerable evidence and convictions, you still refuse to admit that Jewish settlers are responsible for terrorist acts and violence against Palestinians. You then state that Shin Bet should not bother going after them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considerable evidence? Is it like when You bring up cases where people were not convicted and I point to the fact?
> 
> There're 52 cases of convictions of Jewish terrorists, who committed or attempted crime, all while there're about 1500 convictions of Arab terrorist on a yearly basis who're motivated by millions of $$ for each murder and backed by the media and the entire international community
> 
> Jihado-nazis is Shin Bet job, if an Israeli citizens is not about to commit a serious crime against the sovereignty of the state it should have no jurisdiction, that's the job of police, and from how it seems today both have become unbearably politicized.
Click to expand...


Has it ever occurred to you that justice isn’t so just and Arabs are much more likely to be convicted than Jews?  Since they go under the military justice system, they are much more likely to take a plea deal to avoid lengthy incarceration while their case is adjudicated.  Unlike Jews...they aren’t released pending the outcome of their case.   Oh...and they are are subject to the same harsh interrogation methods that had you all in an uproar when applied to Jewish terrorists.  When they are Jewish...they are just youths right?  When they Arab they are terrorists.  Makes no sense when they are accused of the same crimes.

If by unbearably politicized you mean Jewish terrorists get by with a slap on the wrist...ya, there is some truth in that.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hysteria over a "proud homophobe" of those who won't even utter a word about gays being actually executed in public under Palestinian law. Sometimes it seems the Israeli right is not extreme enough for the left's taste to be idealized, because if Smotrich was an Arab he'd be called a "moderate" and receive Nobel for peace.
> 
> 
> Freedom of expression for LGBT marches in Jerusalem is welcomed but not for those who want to protest? Not in Israel, the LGBT can march and Smotrich can say he wants sex to be a private thing for home and even express his disgust, mind You in our Knesset sit Islamists, people who describe our soldiers as terrorists, and even those who went on Marmara. If of all these Smotrich is the extremist, then Haaretz is no less an extremist publication, in fact the protest was called "the eagerness and humility", and Smotrich apologized for it, Haaretz didn't apologize for calling them beasts, they just look for the most grotesque ways to insult any conservative voice or the Haredi community as default neurosis.
> He suggested segregation in hospitals was not racism, it definitely is in my opinion he should know better, and then it's only half truth, because that's not the only thing he said.
> 
> The article is full of false assumptions and half truths that it would take a full page to untangle all the madness and exaggeration. I'll try to be as short as I can, but first and foremost - MK Bezalel Smotrich is not Hiltop Youth because he is govt and his father's village in Judea was a govt project, Hiltop Youth are not, they're far from it as moon from sun.
> 
> As far as "Jewish terrorism" goes, Smotrich is correct it's all smoke and mirrors, especially when relied on Duma as we see the police admits flaws in investigation and clear evidence of the many occasions of fires being set among the Dawabshe clan at that period, none of which lead to where media would like real evidence to lead, all documented, no evidence a Jew did it. The whole "Jewish terror" craze is based on this incident, and since then tens of mostly vegan teenage rebel campers with guitars and Torah books have been portrayed as the worst and most violent people in the entire middle east, by local and foreign media, by certain people in the govt, and foremost by the entire international community. In fact their supposed "leaders" haven't been convicted of anything neither, just had their names smeared to appease the international public obsession...sorry their "opinion".
> 
> Then the whole thing about "private Palestinian land" and the formalization bill is a lip service, because it's the correct solution to a complicated issue of land registry that is entangled in 3-4 different legal systems that are anything but as black and white as "either state or private". There can be only claims and pieces of documents from periods of short rule, or total lack of them and nothing more than a claim of association to some 9th cousin who might have, or says he does, or reads from some NGO script that was financed by the international community that in the meantime makes sure to pressure Israel without giving any real evidence other than "because they say so and we can", or even acknowledging that there cannot be any reliable database, when survey is based on registry at times of great disturbances and periods of varied rule.
> Given that power and opinions change, and governments can end up doing only half the job set forth, or totally contradict itself between different sets of parliament, causing mess, as seen in the disengagement and among those who are interested in having the ability to sell their property; the correct thing to do is to establish a mechanism, where regardless of parliament change, allows for alleged landowners to be compensated or provided with other viable alternatives. The other option is You get nada, not that I'm convinced Your 9th cousin bearing the same name as Your 11th grand-cousin who could barely sign their names weren't just landless falhas of the feudal Arab bourgeoisie who already sold it twice since the 30's, but I still want to make this gesture of generosity, in spite that my people lost much more.
> What the bill eventually says is that Jews will AGAIN acquire the same slot of land for the 111th time, at a price higher than 100%. Not the first time we insist on paying more, when really we don't have to.
> In essence the bill sets stage for the Emirates.
> 
> As for death penalty, it exists since establishment of the state, against treason at wartime and nazis, was implemented twice: once against a Jewish commander in 1948 by mistake, and Eichman.
> In my opinion Shin Bet, instead of chasing young Judeans citizens of Israel, should go back to hunting down the Jihado-nazi brides who have set to murder every last Israeli between the river the the sea with all the govt backing and international funding and support.
> 
> By the way Jewish law is already part of most western countries jurisprudence, You just got used to accepting it as given. Accidentally.... It was always a part of Israeli jurisprudence, and the internationally accepted "G-d given rights" refers to our Hebrew books as well, so You teaching us about religion and state is a nice joke as well, shame on hypocrisy it never reached such heights.Take a seat back and watch, You might actually learn something new from the original source, again.
> 
> But who am I to suggest proportions, as I've already stated, for the Israel-haters it seems this position is not extremist enough to live by when we see what is acceptable and idolized by international community.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  It is amazing how you are able to excuse blatant terrorism like the Duma arsons which burned a family alive.  Keep on making excuses for your own.  It just makes the point that you are no different than those who excused the murders of the Fogels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it, You know this is not true and You still keep repeating it?
> Seems like people obsessed with bashing Israel don't value integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What integrity?
> 
> Despite considerable evidence and convictions, you still refuse to admit that Jewish settlers are responsible for terrorist acts and violence against Palestinians. You then state that Shin Bet should not bother going after them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considerable evidence? Is it like when You bring up cases where people were not convicted and I point to the fact?
> 
> There're 52 cases of convictions of Jewish terrorists, who committed or attempted crime, all while there're about 1500 convictions of Arab terrorist on a yearly basis who're motivated by millions of $$ for each murder and backed by the media and the entire international community
> 
> Jihado-nazis is Shin Bet job, if an Israeli citizens is not about to commit a serious crime against the sovereignty of the state it should have no jurisdiction, that's the job of police, and from how it seems today both have become unbearably politicized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it ever occurred to you that justice isn’t so just and Arabs are much more likely to be convicted than Jews?  Since they go under the military justice system, they are much more likely to take a plea deal to avoid lengthy incarceration while their case is adjudicated.  Unlike Jews...they aren’t released pending the outcome of their case.   Oh...and they are are subject to the same harsh interrogation methods that had you all in an uproar when applied to Jewish terrorists.  When they are Jewish...they are just youths right?  When they Arab they are terrorists.  Makes no sense when they are accused of the same crimes.
> 
> If by unbearably politicized you mean Jewish terrorists get by with a slap on the wrist...ya, there is some truth in that.
Click to expand...


That's a lot of unmeasurable speculation in face of clear evidence and facts.
Some get millions from their government for murdering as much people as available, then some come and tell me I should compare it to a bunch of teenagers who haven't been convicted and call them enemies of my nation?!

Go shake a tree.


----------



## rylah

*ARI FULD Z"L HY"D DESTROYS LEFT WINGER*


----------



## rylah

*Boomerang's Weekly Terror Report [3rd-10th January 2019]*

And why they will never prevail...


----------



## rylah

*Daniel Luria, Ateret Cohanim*


----------



## rylah

*Jews are indigenous to Israel - The Jews and the Martinez Cobo UN definition*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *ARI FULD Z"L HY"D DESTROYS LEFT WINGER*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARI FULD Z"L HY"D DESTROYS LEFT WINGER*
Click to expand...


Yeah nice anecdote, and I've got like 12 old looking keys I bought from ebay arriving tomorrow.
Should have thought better before attempting evict all Palestinian Jews from their holy cities.

I bet they were surprised after centuries the submissive Jews returned a favor leaving no debts


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld's Z"L "Cool A Chayal Campaign" *


----------



## rylah

*Hillel Fuld: My brother was a hero, a super-hero*


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.
> 
> Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to ask you for clarification on that one.  MOST of that article is centered around the right of people to access and worship at their own holy sites.  That is a basic, fundamental human right entrenched in international law, not to mention relevant treaties.  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.  In fact that is one of the areas I agree with you on.
> 
> Unfortunately I have exceeded the quota for the Economist so I can’t read and excerpt from the article but here are some more:
> 
> Israel's New Friends in Right-Wing Places
> Religion And Politics In Israel
> Part 2: Shifts in Israel that Could Influence the West’s Approach to Israel and the Jewish People
Click to expand...



I don't have time to read those articles tonight. Busy day of stupid errands and realities tomorrow but will try to look at them when I can. 

My concern is that we are re-defining common terms and understandings for Jews. Because... Jews. Simple things like praying at our holy sites (something Muslims are not condemned for) become "political extremism".  Or "exerting (implied not earned) sovereignty". 

Being able to worship as we desire at our holy sites should not be questioned, yes?  It's a fundamental right. 

I believe you when you say you agree with me respect to the freedom to practice religion. But, given that you agree that the right to practice region is a fundamental human right protected by international law, I wonder why you would post an article which posits that as "political". Or "extreme".


----------



## Mindful

The Israelis captured the WB in a war of aggression started against THEM.

Prior to that, it was part of British mandate Palestine.

What's not to get?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Shusha, et al,

A fundamental Human Right is exactly that, a human construct.  Made by man to satisfy a belief that man seems to think is essential. 

But a fundamental "anything" is not everlasting and in all probability, was not true a thousand years ago, and probably will not be true a thousand years from now.   But for the time being, it is recorded as international law, the right is established as:


_*Article 18  •  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •*_

1. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of thought, conscience, and religion. This right shall include freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his choice, and freedom, either individually or in community with others and in public or private, to manifest his religion or belief in worship, observance, practice, and teaching.

2. No one shall be subject to coercion which would impair his freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his choice.

3. Freedom to manifest one's religion or beliefs may be subject only to such limitations as are prescribed by law and are necessary to protect public safety, order, health, or morals or the fundamental rights and freedoms of others.

4. The States Parties to the present Covenant undertake to have respect for the liberty of parents and, when applicable, legal guardians to ensure the religious and moral education of their children in conformity with their own convictions.​


Shusha said:


> I believe you when you say you agree with me respect to the freedom to practice religion. But, given that you agree that the right to practice region is a fundamental human right protected by international law, I wonder why you would post an article which posits that as "political". Or "extreme".


*(COMMENT)*

Fundamental Human Rights _(AKA inalienable rights - permanent and essential)_ are generally defined as rights to which a person is inherently entitled simply by being a human.  

But the international law that protects the right of religious belief is the same law that prohibits propaganda for war and the advocacy or incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence (Article 20 CCPR).  Yet quite frequently we hear "political violence" and "incentivize terrorism" expressed quite frequently by influential leaders. 

Examples:

•  Palestinian Cleric Nasser Maarouf: A Martyr Killed by Jews Receives a Double Reward; Jihad must be Continued, Abandoning It Causes Discord

•  Former Hamas politburo chief Khaled Meshaal has called on the citizens of the Palestinian Authority to join those of Gaza in ramping up violence into a full-blown guerrilla war against Israel.

•  Senior PLO official: Killing Israelis is not “terror”; it’s not “criminal”- it’s “legitimate”​
Article 20 • International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) •

1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law. 

2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law. ​
Inherent rights, Religious Freedoms, and the hundreds of other rights are just words and ideas that have been selectively considered as having some importance.  It does not mean that "IN REALITY" they actually have some meaning.  They are only meaningful in a philosophical way. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.
> 
> Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to ask you for clarification on that one.  MOST of that article is centered around the right of people to access and worship at their own holy sites.  That is a basic, fundamental human right entrenched in international law, not to mention relevant treaties.  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.  In fact that is one of the areas I agree with you on.
> 
> Unfortunately I have exceeded the quota for the Economist so I can’t read and excerpt from the article but here are some more:
> 
> Israel's New Friends in Right-Wing Places
> Religion And Politics In Israel
> Part 2: Shifts in Israel that Could Influence the West’s Approach to Israel and the Jewish People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time to read those articles tonight. Busy day of stupid errands and realities tomorrow but will try to look at them when I can.
> 
> My concern is that we are re-defining common terms and understandings for Jews. Because... Jews. Simple things like praying at our holy sites (something Muslims are not condemned for) become "political extremism".  Or "exerting (implied not earned) sovereignty".
> 
> Being able to worship as we desire at our holy sites should not be questioned, yes?  It's a fundamental right.
> 
> I believe you when you say you agree with me respect to the freedom to practice religion. But, given that you agree that the right to practice region is a fundamental human right protected by international law, I wonder why you would post an article which posits that as "political". Or "extreme".
Click to expand...


I posted it more because of what it said further down, which I can now access, paywalls are so annoying:


* Print edition | Special report*


*Weaponising prayer*
To understand the danger of politicised piety, consider Hebron, Jerusalem’s “older sister” and site of the Cave of the Patriarchs (which Muslims call the Ibrahimi Mosque), where the Bible says Abraham bought a burial-place for his family. Both the Kotel and the Hebron site feature massive stone blocks from the time of Herod the Great. After the war of 1967 Jews gained the right to pray in the cave complex for the first time in 700 years. They also moved into buildings nearby to restore a Jewish community that had been massacred and evicted in 1929. Where Jewish settlers go, the Israeli state usually follows. The friction in Hebron has caused much bloodshed on all sides. After a massacre of Muslim worshippers in the Cave of the Patriarchs by a settler in 1994, Israeli authorities partitioned the site, and later the city.

It was in Hebron in March 2016 that an army medic, Sergeant Elor Azaria, killed a Palestinian lying on the ground, even though he had already been wounded and incapacitated after trying to stab Israeli soldiers. Mr Azaria shot the man not in the heat of the moment but 11 minutes after the stabbing—and was caught on video.* The army’s high command demanded exemplary punishment, but populist politicians agitated for an acquittal or, once the soldier was convicted of manslaughter, a pardon. Strikingly, the prime minister, Binyamin Netanyahu, took the side of the pardon-seekers.*

The Azaria affair says much about the chauvinism that suffuses Israeli public life. *Politics is no longer a contest of right against left but of right against far right. Israel has become more ethno-nationalist and less universalist; more Jewish and less Israeli. *Mr Netanyahu, once regarded as a demagogue, often looks like a moderate next to many of his cabinet members.

*Right-wingers have sought to marginalise Arab parties in the Knesset and hamper leftists and liberals. The Knesset is pushing laws on everything from reducing the volume of Muslim calls to prayer to forcing the disclosure of money given by foreign governments to NGOs (which often support human rights and other liberal causes) and giving immigration authorities greater power to ban BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel) activists from entering Israel.* The government has inveighed against what it calls the “activist” Supreme Court (which it deems too liberal) and against the media.

Outside parliament, things can turn uglier still. The ultras of the Beitar Jerusalem football club, La Familia, sing racist chants and are frequently involved in violence, not least when they pour out of matches to look for Arabs to beat up. The team has never had an Arab player. “I am a racist,” says one member. “That’s what La Familia means: the Jewish family.” A related group, Lehava, campaigns rowdily against miscegenation.* All this might be dismissed as fringe activity, except that Beitar Jerusalem is much beloved of Likud ministers, and the government gives money to groups close to Lehava that seek to “save” Jewish women from Muslims. It has also objected to a book featuring love between Arabs and Jews.*

Ehud Barak, a former Labour prime minister, talks of “budding fascism”. *Older Likud members, from Moshe Arens, a former defence minister, to President Reuven Rivlin, and even some of the settlers’ father figures, find the crass racism disturbing, but these days they are sidelined. “Likud was hawkish, but was liberal and democratic. It has been transformed,”* says Moshe Halbertal, a professor of Jewish philosophy at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. “For ultranationalists, the enemy is within—NGOs, the minorities, the courts.”


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels political trend towards the extreme right  is nothing new to anyone who reads the news, here is a more complete article.
> 
> Politics in Israel is increasingly nationalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to ask you for clarification on that one.  MOST of that article is centered around the right of people to access and worship at their own holy sites.  That is a basic, fundamental human right entrenched in international law, not to mention relevant treaties.  Are you claiming that the right to pray at holy places is political extremism?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.  In fact that is one of the areas I agree with you on.
> 
> Unfortunately I have exceeded the quota for the Economist so I can’t read and excerpt from the article but here are some more:
> 
> Israel's New Friends in Right-Wing Places
> Religion And Politics In Israel
> Part 2: Shifts in Israel that Could Influence the West’s Approach to Israel and the Jewish People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time to read those articles tonight. Busy day of stupid errands and realities tomorrow but will try to look at them when I can.
> 
> My concern is that we are re-defining common terms and understandings for Jews. Because... Jews. Simple things like praying at our holy sites (something Muslims are not condemned for) become "political extremism".  Or "exerting (implied not earned) sovereignty".
> 
> Being able to worship as we desire at our holy sites should not be questioned, yes?  It's a fundamental right.
> 
> I believe you when you say you agree with me respect to the freedom to practice religion. But, given that you agree that the right to practice region is a fundamental human right protected by international law, I wonder why you would post an article which posits that as "political". Or "extreme".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted it more because of what it said further down, which I can now access, paywalls are so annoying:
> 
> 
> * Print edition | Special report*
> 
> 
> *Weaponising prayer*
> To understand the danger of politicised piety, consider Hebron, Jerusalem’s “older sister” and site of the Cave of the Patriarchs (which Muslims call the Ibrahimi Mosque), where the Bible says Abraham bought a burial-place for his family. Both the Kotel and the Hebron site feature massive stone blocks from the time of Herod the Great. After the war of 1967 Jews gained the right to pray in the cave complex for the first time in 700 years. They also moved into buildings nearby to restore a Jewish community that had been massacred and evicted in 1929. Where Jewish settlers go, the Israeli state usually follows. The friction in Hebron has caused much bloodshed on all sides. After a massacre of Muslim worshippers in the Cave of the Patriarchs by a settler in 1994, Israeli authorities partitioned the site, and later the city.
> 
> It was in Hebron in March 2016 that an army medic, Sergeant Elor Azaria, killed a Palestinian lying on the ground, even though he had already been wounded and incapacitated after trying to stab Israeli soldiers. Mr Azaria shot the man not in the heat of the moment but 11 minutes after the stabbing—and was caught on video.* The army’s high command demanded exemplary punishment, but populist politicians agitated for an acquittal or, once the soldier was convicted of manslaughter, a pardon. Strikingly, the prime minister, Binyamin Netanyahu, took the side of the pardon-seekers.*
> 
> The Azaria affair says much about the chauvinism that suffuses Israeli public life. *Politics is no longer a contest of right against left but of right against far right. Israel has become more ethno-nationalist and less universalist; more Jewish and less Israeli. *Mr Netanyahu, once regarded as a demagogue, often looks like a moderate next to many of his cabinet members.
> 
> *Right-wingers have sought to marginalise Arab parties in the Knesset and hamper leftists and liberals. The Knesset is pushing laws on everything from reducing the volume of Muslim calls to prayer to forcing the disclosure of money given by foreign governments to NGOs (which often support human rights and other liberal causes) and giving immigration authorities greater power to ban BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel) activists from entering Israel.* The government has inveighed against what it calls the “activist” Supreme Court (which it deems too liberal) and against the media.
> 
> Outside parliament, things can turn uglier still. The ultras of the Beitar Jerusalem football club, La Familia, sing racist chants and are frequently involved in violence, not least when they pour out of matches to look for Arabs to beat up. The team has never had an Arab player. “I am a racist,” says one member. “That’s what La Familia means: the Jewish family.” A related group, Lehava, campaigns rowdily against miscegenation.* All this might be dismissed as fringe activity, except that Beitar Jerusalem is much beloved of Likud ministers, and the government gives money to groups close to Lehava that seek to “save” Jewish women from Muslims. It has also objected to a book featuring love between Arabs and Jews.*
> 
> Ehud Barak, a former Labour prime minister, talks of “budding fascism”. *Older Likud members, from Moshe Arens, a former defence minister, to President Reuven Rivlin, and even some of the settlers’ father figures, find the crass racism disturbing, but these days they are sidelined. “Likud was hawkish, but was liberal and democratic. It has been transformed,”* says Moshe Halbertal, a professor of Jewish philosophy at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem. “For ultranationalists, the enemy is within—NGOs, the minorities, the courts.”
Click to expand...


What "weaponising" of prayer??
I see a pattern here, making big claims to demonize a country, just to lump a bunch of unrelated subjects without ever proving the main claim.

The text doesn't show any "weaponisig" of prayer, merely Your irrational obsession to twist the truth about Israel. No wonder You pay to read the most anti-Israel sources.

In the meantime, can You tell me which religion is at constant war within itself, causing hundreds of thousands of deaths to its followers on a yearly basis? Which religion uses their prayer sites as military fortifications in war against infidels, which religion in Israel totally denies the right of another to pray at their holiest site at the threat of violence and all out war?

Another case of a totally intentional distortion of reality to attack one of the most colorful and tolerant countries in the world, an exemplary case of a minority that goes way beyond any other nation to ensure the rights of other religions, and in many cases at their own expense.


----------



## harmonica

serious a$$ kickers
you can barely see Israel on this map
they were outnumbered in all categories--yet they kicked all their a$$es


----------



## rylah

*How many Jews and Arabs are there in the Middle East?*


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> *Weaponising prayer*
> To understand the danger of politicised piety, consider Hebron,





Here's what I don't get about "weaponising prayer", and what I see as problematic with the very idea.  Its the idea that people go to pray in holy places and it results in violence and then people claim that PRAYER is the problem because of "politicised piety' or "weaponized prayer" instead of VIOLENCE being the problem.  This is especially concerning when it is applied uniquely to the Jewish peoples, who's desire to pray and worship at their own holy sites is considered "provocative" or "incitement" or "weaponising prayer", rather than simply a desire to pray and worship at their own holy places, which is normally seen as a pretty basic, fundamental human right.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Weaponising prayer*
> To understand the danger of politicised piety, consider Hebron,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I don't get about "weaponising prayer", and what I see as problematic with the very idea.  Its the idea that people go to pray in holy places and it results in violence and then people claim that PRAYER is the problem because of "politicised piety' or "weaponized prayer" instead of VIOLENCE being the problem.  This is especially concerning when it is applied uniquely to the Jewish peoples, who's desire to pray and worship at their own holy sites is considered "provocative" or "incitement" or "weaponising prayer", rather than simply a desire to pray and worship at their own holy places, which is normally seen as a pretty basic, fundamental human right.
Click to expand...


It's an anti-Israel propaganda stunt, they run business on creating new terms for the most apparent things once a Jew does it.

The question is why would they twist terms on specifically this subject - prayer, maybe because it's their own Achilles ankle, while being Israel's strongest advocate?

A middle eastern attitude is showing ownership, confidence and honor by treating people as guests, so if You're in a house truly owned by a Muslim no other Muslim can hurt Your guest, You fight to protect Your guest as a prerequisite to owning the territory, it's a thing of honor, and nothing shows more power than hosting Your enemy

It is very strange, but for the Waqf the smartest position to take would be to act as hosts,
which is ironically what Israel does.


----------



## rylah

*A tourist from France rescued by the IDF after a vessel was drifting towards the shores of the Gaza Strip.*

The incident took place on Friday morning, when the naval commandos spotted a vessel that had been drifting towards the Gaza Strip. The routine security group was assigned to the site and identified a vessel with a man on it. After it turned out that a French citizen on the deck was at site by mistake, he was taken away and transferred for medical treatment. The tourist spent several weeks at sea because of a mishap on the deck.


----------



## rylah

*Report: Attorney General recommends indictment against Netanyahu*

Attorney General Avichai Mandelblit decided to file an indictment for a bribe against Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu in the framework of the 4,000 file. This was reported in News 2.

The prime minister's lawyers responded: "On the eve of a meeting between the PM's attorneys and the attorney general, there is no room for leaks aimed at sabotaging the meeting and damaging Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's right to be heard in a matter-of-fact and fair manner.

"It's ridiculous that neither money nor envelopes, but a handful of hostile articles in a sea of hostile articles against the prime minister on an Internet site are considered bribery," said the prime minister's lawyers.


----------



## rylah

*Demolition of home of Ari Fuld's murderer begins*
Israeli security forces begin demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen.






Israeli security forces on Friday morning began demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen in the village of Yatta, near Hevron.

Jabareen carried out the stabbing attack at the Gush Etzion junction in September, in which Ari Fuld was murdered.

Ari Fuld, a 40-year-old father of four, rushed toward the terrorist after being stabbed and even shot at him. He was evacuated to the Shaare Zedek Hospital in Jerusalem, where he later succumbed to the critical stab wounds he sustained.

The terrorist, 16-year-old Khalil Abu Jabareen from Yatta, was shot by a civilian passerby and taken to the Shaare Zedek Hospital.

Last week, the Supreme Court rejected the petition of the family of the terrorist against the demolition order issued for the third floor of the house where the terrorist lived.


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld Z"L*


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld Z"L: Reclaiming Hebron LIVE Some history and some amazing developments*


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> *Demolition of home of Ari Fuld's murderer begins*
> Israeli security forces begin demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli security forces on Friday morning began demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen in the village of Yatta, near Hevron.
> 
> Jabareen carried out the stabbing attack at the Gush Etzion junction in September, in which Ari Fuld was murdered.
> 
> Ari Fuld, a 40-year-old father of four, rushed toward the terrorist after being stabbed and even shot at him. He was evacuated to the Shaare Zedek Hospital in Jerusalem, where he later succumbed to the critical stab wounds he sustained.
> 
> The terrorist, 16-year-old Khalil Abu Jabareen from Yatta, was shot by a civilian passerby and taken to the Shaare Zedek Hospital.
> 
> Last week, the Supreme Court rejected the petition of the family of the terrorist against the demolition order issued for the third floor of the house where the terrorist lived.



Yet they won’t demolish the homes of Jewish terrorists.  Imagining that!  Oh wait.  My bad.  There is no such thing as a Jewish terrorist.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Demolition of home of Ari Fuld's murderer begins*
> Israeli security forces begin demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli security forces on Friday morning began demolishing the home of the family of terrorist Khalil Jabareen in the village of Yatta, near Hevron.
> 
> Jabareen carried out the stabbing attack at the Gush Etzion junction in September, in which Ari Fuld was murdered.
> 
> Ari Fuld, a 40-year-old father of four, rushed toward the terrorist after being stabbed and even shot at him. He was evacuated to the Shaare Zedek Hospital in Jerusalem, where he later succumbed to the critical stab wounds he sustained.
> 
> The terrorist, 16-year-old Khalil Abu Jabareen from Yatta, was shot by a civilian passerby and taken to the Shaare Zedek Hospital.
> 
> Last week, the Supreme Court rejected the petition of the family of the terrorist against the demolition order issued for the third floor of the house where the terrorist lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they won’t demolish the homes of Jewish terrorists.  Imagining that!  Oh wait.  My bad.  There is no such thing as a Jewish terrorist.
Click to expand...


For the same reason Washington doesn't bomb New York whenever there's a conviction of a criminal.
Or the same reason Israel doesn't demolish the houses of Israeli Arab criminals.
Neither the Israeli nor the American governments pay their citizens millions of $ to murder.

Better question is why would You use the fact that Jews are actually not allowed as citizens of any of the 3  Palestinian Arab governments, as an excuse to further use double standards against them?


----------



## rylah

*Attempted stabbing attack in Hebron: The terrorist was shot*
*On Friday, near the beginning of the Shabat, an Arab tried to stab IDF soldiers and was shot by a civilian and soldiers*

On Friday, around 16:20, an Arab tried to stab IDF soldiers at a military post near the Giv'at Ha'avot neighborhood in Hebron, but he was shot and wounded.

In the documentation of the incident, the soldiers are seen pointing their weapons at the armed terrorist who is threatening them with a knife. A civilian who arrived at the scene fired at the terrorist and immediately afterwards the soldiers also fired at him.

The terrorist was wounded and was evacuated for medical treatment.

12/01/2019 - http://www.hakolhayehudi.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Israelis: Do you own a gun?*


----------



## rylah

*Orly Levy, Israel Beitenu*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The wounded couple planted a tree in memory of the murdered child*
The couple who were injured and lost a baby in Ofra planted trees together with their families and the organization Israel 365. The couple arrived at the plantations straight from the hospital. Watch















*The wounded couple planted a tree in memory of the murdered child*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli pop star Omer Adam turns down Eurovision appearance over Shabbat clash
*
 Although Mr Adam is not religiously observant, the 25-year-old has in the past made a point of not working on Shabbat, JTA reports.

 A statement issued by his representatives read: “After a meeting between the sides, because rehearsals for the finale would be held on Shabbat, Omer decided – despite the great honour – not to take part in the event.

 “He thanks them from the bottom of his heart for approaching him.”

 Mr Adam, known for his blend of Mizrachi and Western pop music, first rose to prominence on the _Kokhav Nolad_ singing contest, akin to the British Pop Idol.


----------



## rylah

*Plant a Forest in Honor of Amiad Israel*
A pregnant woman was critically wounded and six others lightly or moderately injured in a drive-by shooting attack near the settlement of Ofra, which took place on the last night of Hanukkah. Doctors delivered the baby of Shira and Amichai Ish-Ran prematurely due to the attack. He died three days later.

The parents named their baby Amiad Israel (our people are here forever).
Amiad would have been the couple’s first child.

 PLEASE PLANT TREES OF LIFE IN HONOR OF AMIAD: www.israel365.com/plant


----------



## Mindful

Israel has captured territory from those that wage war against the tiny state, but each time it returns the land in a heartbeat in exchange for peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Highest paid Israeli soccer player*


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Jan. 23, 2019*


----------



## Mindful

Just this week, the newspaper of choice for many British liberals has published three articles about the Jewish state. All three are deeply critical.

Not that criticism of Israel is inherently wrong. Millions of Israelis are critical of their politicians and government on a daily basis. A problem emerges, however, when one’s criticism becomes so one-sided and shallow as to effectively parrot Hamas propaganda.

The Guardian’s editorial today is a case in point.

Literally, the day after only his helmet prevented an Israeli soldier’s certain death when a Hamas terrorist shot at him, The Guardian publishes a lead editorial which deliberately blurs the lines between peaceful protesters and violent rioters, failing to acknowledge that Israeli soldiers were tasked with preventing angry hordes from breaking through the security fence and descending on Israeli villages.

*“One sentence in particular claims that Israeli soldiers ‘gas, shell and kill protesters’. Such a simple phrase, yet riddled with deception.”*

Instead, the article opens with talk of “Palestinians” being “killed at the rate of around one a day”. The mind boggles at how sensible, educated people regard the fact that Israel defends itself from Palestinian violence using lethal force as somehow an indictment on Israel. Instead of questioning why Palestinians repeatedly eschew peaceful protests to take up arms and attack Israelis, The Guardian focuses on why Israel defends itself.

Instead of querying Palestinian motives, the editorial unquestioningly repeats the Palestinian mantra that these protests were about the “right” to return to ancestral homes. This is false on multiple fronts – first, because while that was indeed the original concept, the protests were swiftly co-opted by Hamas and used as a pretext to invade Israeli borders. Numerous videos exist of rioters and terrorists entering Israeli territory with machetes, burning Israeli army posts and fields to the ground, and destroying humanitarian crossings.

Second, there is no such right – the UN offered the Arabs and the Jews two states in this land. Instead of accepting as the Jews did, the Arabs called on the combined armies of Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq to attack Israel with the aim of destroying the nascent state. Yet Israel survived, and its borders were internationally recognized. There is no going back to what used to be. The Arab gambit failed.

_“Israel has never shelled protesters at the Gaza border fence and to claim otherwise is an outright falsehood”._

Not content to repeat Hamas talking points, the piece makes some stunningly inaccurate and outright deceitful claims. One sentence in particular claims that Israeli soldiers “gas, shell and kill protesters”. Such a simple phrase, yet riddled with deception.

A Hatchet Job of an Editorial in The Guardian – Harry's Place


----------



## Mindful

My bringing in the Jewish Question failed her test of journalism at it’s finest.

Did she wait until the last minute to raise this as an issue in the hope that I’d fold, sacrifice the “focus on anti-Semitism” because it was nearly midnight on January 17th-18th? Had she consulted her donors or advisors and been warned that the piece was radical enough and that bringing in Israel and the Jewish question would only endanger her reputation and harm the site?

I’m not sure. But there is a lot of overwrought and  over-righteous sensitivity, as well as ignorance based on disinformation among genuine feminists when it come to Jew hatred. For example, a few months back, I was being interviewed by another feminist editor about my new book “A Politically Incorrect Feminist”. After a good conversation which lasted more than an hour, she suddenly said: “But now I must ask you to explain or justify why you are a Zionist.” Said I: “But I don’t write about that in this book.” Said she: “But it’s important, we need to know.”

No matter what else I may be talking about, this kind of Kafkaesque interrogation has become my lot. My reputation always precedes me.

Telling the truth about Israel is a new Catch-22 situation

And this is the thing.

They'll bring in the Zionist topic, no matter what you are talking about. Even the weather.


----------



## rylah

Gush Etzion...10 min from Jerusalem, photographed by the students of the Kfar Etzion Sadeh school.


----------



## rylah

The land has responded to her people,
and kept the best fruits for them.


----------



## rylah

*Father of slain IDF soldier Yosef Cohen HY"D*


----------



## rylah

*Town and Villiage - Calling All Zionist Feminists and Feminist Zionists*


----------



## rylah

*A Feminist and a Zionist*


----------



## rylah

*In The Palm of Their Hands*

What an inspiration...
As Jewish sages wrote, there's was no redemption for Israel but through the merit of the righteous women in that generation, still true.


----------



## rylah

*Increase in the number of grooms and brides who ascend to the Temple Mount
*
A significant increase in the number of grooms and brides who ascend to the Temple Mount on their wedding day. Including MK Yehuda Glick who's marrying and ascended this morning.

Over the past three years 755 grooms, brides, bar mitzvahs and Bat Mitzvah brides have ascended the Temple Mount. Those present at the mountain also congratulate the grooms on the special blessing that the Sages instituted for the groom on the Temple Mount.

In the organization Yero'eh, which encourages immigration to Israel and monitors developments on the Temple Mount, reports that the phenomenon of the grooms' ascension is increasing at a surprising rate.

In the year 5716, 138 bridegrooms and brides went up to the Temple Mount in the year 1777. In the year 5777, their number had already jumped to 333 grooms and brides.

Glick's ascension today was accompanied by his family and friends from the temple organizations. They mentioned that the rise of grooms to the Temple Mount is mentioned in the words of Chazal as a custom established by King Solomon to perform Hassidut on the Temple Mount.

*Increase in the number of grooms and brides who ascend to the Temple Mount*


----------



## rylah

*Green returned to the Negev*
After a summer with 1800 fires by the Arabs of Gaza, which consumed the flora and fauna from all over the Negev, the area is booming again. Watch the gallery taken by fireman then and now


----------



## rylah

*Gush Katif Day is marked today in 900 schools*
*Today (Monday) marks the day of Gush Katif in more than 900 schools throughout the country*

The Disengagement Law decided, among other things, to establish a Katif Center operating in Nitzan, and as part of its activities, a law was passed on Gush Katif Day in primary and post-secondary schools. The day was decided as the 22nd of Shvat, when the first settlement in the Gush, Netzer Hazani was also established.

In the last few weeks, the Katif Center has worked to build a pedagogic program to connect the young generation to the settlement enterprise, to connect the land through agriculture and to unite the people through the crisis that took place after the expulsion of the settlers by the Israeli government.

"We are trying to explain why the story of Gush Katif is still relevant today, we are telling about those who have been uprooted and built new settlements and continued to be pioneers, we are talking about agriculture and rootedness, a true connection to the land of the entire Land of Israel. A debate in Israeli society, and there seems to be no more suitable time for this than during an election period."




(Naveh Dkalim - Katif Center)


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu meets with Japan's economy minister: "A huge increase in Japan's investments in Israel - we want to see more"*

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Economy Minister Eli Cohen met with Japan's Minister of Economy, Trade and Industry Hiroshige Seko. This is the third visit in the past four years by the Japanese Minister of Trade. The minister arrived accompanied by 150 senior businessmen and 90 representatives of large companies.

The visit of the Japanese Minister of Economy to Israel marks another significant milestone in the strengthening of economic relations and business cooperation between Israel and Japan.

Netanyahu: "There has been a huge increase in Japan's investment in Israel, in recent years there has been growth in investments, which have increased 120 times, and last time I spoke about it, it was 44 times faster.

There are natural connections between us. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and I agreed that we should promote economic relations and that visit is part of that. I congratulate you and your colleagues. We want to see more trade, more tourism and more investments in both directions. Welcome to Israel".


----------



## rylah

*When the king of Morocco gave Rabbi Amar the honorary medal*
About five years ago, Rabbi Shlomo Amar visited the palace of the King of Morocco, Mohammed VI, who gave him the highest honor in the royal family.

It should be noted that Rabbi Amar was invited a year earlier to receive the honorary medal, but the annual ceremony fell on the ninth of Av. The rabbi sent a letter to the king explaining to him the fact that this was the national mourning day.

The king also respected the rabbi when he arrived in Morocco. When the Rishon LeZion landed in Spain, the king asked to bring him on his private plane.

Since the event, only a few pictures of the palace palace ceremony have been published. In recent days,  Rabbi Amar's students have managed to obtain the documentation from the royal archives.

In 2018 when King Mohammed VI had to go through surgery, Rabbi Amar sent a letter of blessing  saying "We carried prayers before G-d blessed be His name, for the wellbeing of the king and his quick recovery"


----------



## Mindful

Israel’s right to defend itself is “absolutely unconditional,” UK Foreign Secretary Jeremy said on Tuesday.

Speaking at the Conservative Friends of Israel’s Annual Parliamentary Reception, Hunt called the controversial 1939 White Paper limiting Jewish immigration to British Mandate Palestine on the eve of World War II a “black moment” in history — marking what was believed the first time a UK foreign secretary has expressed such a sentiment.

Hunt praised Britain’s “very strong deep-rooted friendship” with Israel, based on “a huge historic admiration” for what it has “achieved against all the odds.”

The UK’s top diplomat also vowed that his country would “always stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel in stamping out antisemitism.”

UK Foreign Secretary Calls 1939 White Paper That Limited Jewish Immigration to British Mandate Palestine a ‘Black Moment’ in History


----------



## Mindful

Celebrity psychic Uri Geller, famous for his spoon-bending and mind-reading antics, has said he will use his “telepathic powers” to stop Jeremy Corbyn becoming Prime Minister.

The Israeli-born psychic, who lives in a mansion in Berkshire, was speaking on a panel with Roseanne Barr, at an event chaired by American rabbi, Shmuley Boteach.

In answer to a question about the Labour Party leader, Mr Geller told the Jerusalem audience: “I have no problem in saying he is an antisemite.

God forbid if he takes control.”

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/...eremy-corbyn-becoming-prime-minister-1.479364


----------



## LA RAM FAN

who are the Israelies? the paid shills of Israel can only sling shin in f=deafeat like the monkey trolls they are now that it is out in the open and they have ADMITTED it.LOL

Israel just admitted arming anti-Assad Syrian rebels. Big mistake | Opinion


----------



## Mindful

LA RAM FAN said:


> who are the Israelies? the paid shills of Israel can only sling shin in f=deafeat like the monkey trolls they are now that it is out in the open and they have ADMITTED it.LOL
> 
> Israel just admitted arming anti-Assad Syrian rebels. Big mistake | Opinion



What kind of shill are you?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> who are the Israelies? the paid shills of Israel can only sling shin in f=deafeat like the monkey trolls they are now that it is out in the open and they have ADMITTED it.LOL
> 
> Israel just admitted arming anti-Assad Syrian rebels. Big mistake | Opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shill are you?
Click to expand...


Gidon Levy's shill, just like Coyote trying to sell us subscriptions in every conversation.
But hey, if Haaretz (which Israelis call by its Arabic name - "al-Ard") opinion says it's bad, it must be good.

*Here's the main question - when one's enemies fight each other what does one do?*


----------



## rylah

*Betzalel Smotrich presents the facts on Illegal Building*


----------



## rylah

*Mk Smotrich -The only solution for the Israel Arab conflict*


----------



## rylah

*Indivisible Jerusalem*


----------



## rylah

*Zvi Yehezkeli Speaker | PDA Speakers
*
Lived in Hebron, Jenin as well as Europe's no go zones disguised as an Iraqi Muslim.
One of most prominent Israeli journalists.


----------



## rylah

*Over the Green Line, Are you insane?!*


----------



## rylah

*Insight - Feb. 3, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel- Feb. 3, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld HY"D with MK Sharren Haskel on jewish sovereignty over Judea & Samaria*


----------



## rylah

*Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*


----------



## rylah

*I love the Egyptian people*
Julie Ozon was born and raised in Egypt. In 1949, the region became too unsafe, leaving Julie and her family with no choice but to flee their home. They were forced to abandon their possessions in Egypt — fleeing with not much more than the clothes they were wearing. They escaped by boat, and eventually made their way to the safety of Israel. Despite the hardships Julie has faced, she keeps moving forward — choosing forgiveness instead of hate. She went on to become a chef, and opened Julie's — an Egyptian eatery located in Tel Aviv, Israel.


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> What kind of shill are you?



The minimum wage kind.


----------



## rylah

How Many Women Have Served in the Israeli Cabinet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*


Nice piece of deflection.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
Click to expand...


_You'd _know about that tactic.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
Click to expand...


More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
You should read about her:

Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*"The people demand, the leadership commits itself: sovereignty!"*
A moment before the primaries in the Likud, the sovereign movement is issuing yet another call for the support of voters who have declared and committed themselves to advancing the vision of sovereignty in Judea and Samaria during the next term.

In this context, the movement produced a video in which senior Likud figures and candidates in the primaries express a firm stance on the vision of sovereignty. This video joins previous calls made by the movement in large distribution groups of Likud voters and supporters of settlement in Judea and Samaria.

The movement noted with satisfaction the centrality of the vision of sovereignty in a large number of campaigns of candidates for primaries in the ruling party, the Likud. "The leadership of the entire national camp and the leadership of the Likud in particular understood its role in leading a national Zionist and historical vision, not only by rejecting the dangerous ideas of the left.

The leaders of the movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, continue to say: "The Likud and the national camp are in power for a long time and now it has to prove that it has the power to control and outline a historical political path that not only inhibits the ideas of the left, The next term is a real test for the leadership of the national camp. "

Members of the movement mention some of the quotes that accompanied the Likud's internal election campaign and dealt with the vision of sovereignty and a commitment to advance it in the next term:

Knesset Speaker Yuli Edelstein said in an interview with Udi Segal in "Before the News" (Channel 13): The next term will be characterized by advancing the vision of Israeli sovereignty in Judea and Samaria. Until a few years ago, the vision seemed detached from reality and today it is a consensus in the national camp. In an interview with Yisrael Hayom, Edelstein said: "The 21st Knesset will begin to apply Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria, at least I will do everything in my power to make this happen."






Arutz Sheva


----------



## rylah

*Interview with Amir Ohana - Chairman of the Israeli 'Likud' Party LGBT Group*

**


----------



## rylah

A new poll by Israel's public news agency, Kan, indicates most Israelis want to see the attorney general's decision on whether or not indict Netanyahu before the election day on April 9. Plus, long-time politician Tzipi Livni appears to be slipping in the polls, so much that she might not be in the next parliament. Jerusalem Post columnist Jeff Barak analyzes.


----------



## rylah

*What Issues Are Important to Israelis?*

**


----------



## rylah

*How Are Israelis Divided over Dealing with West Bank?*


----------



## rylah

*The power of Jewish pride in the Soviet dungeon*
Prisoner of Zion Joseph Mendelovich describes some of his feelings in the Soviet dungeon during the Six-Day War and tells how Jewish pride affected his fellow cell mates

We learned that the exodus from Egypt was in the name of the Hashem, the Creator of the worlds, not only in the name of Sh-D-Y which takes from existing systems. Just as the sixth day of the creation of the world was completed only on the sixth of Sivan on the day of the giving of the Torah, so too the exodus from Egypt was a new creation of the world.

It is not only the Israelites who have emerged from slavery to freedom, but a reality of freedom has been created when man does not rule over a person who is bad for him. Although the dimension of freedom is alive and experienced by everyone and every nation according to its level, an option of freedom that didn't exist was created.

Since then, Israel has brought redemption to humanity. In the revival of Israel's independence in 1948, a British empire began to disintegrate, and the colonies of independent states arose in Africa and Asia, each according to its value and wisdom.

The Six-Day War brought a message to the occupied peoples under a Soviet yoke since World War II.

The Six-Day War was not only an outlet for Israel, but a sign that Soviets and Soviet weapons could be won, perhaps here in Israel they did not know the true meaning of victory, but other nations understood and learned.

"Prague Spring" and the establishment of a labor movement in Poland (Solidarity) was the result of the victory of the Six Day War. I remember how we, members of the Jewish underground in the Soviet Union, listened to the broadcasts of a revolutionary process in the Czech Republic, when the leaders of the uprising there appeared before their public in uniform of the Israel Defense Forces.

The enemies understood this as well. My cousin, Dr. Menachem Gordin, told me that on the day of the Soviet invasion of the Czech Republic, he was called for questioning by the KGB.

According to him, a building of the KGB in Riga was noisy, and the interrogators did not have time to "take care of it." One of the officers entered the room, where he was detained and released "our forces invaded the Czech Republic."

"We will finish with the nationalists in the Czech Republic and then we will also deal with nationalist Jews in Russia," he said.

It's just the connection. I saw too. When my cousin came back from the interrogation and told me, I punched my fist and said to myself, "They will not break us, we will win." "You are by force, we are also by force."

It was near the start of preparations for a "wedding operation" - an attempt to take over a Soviet plane demonstratively, provoke unrest all over the world and break through the Iron Curtain.

Although my main goal was to bring redemption to the Jewish people in the Russian exile, my struggle was to avenge the Soviets for the violence against the Czech people and the return of the war.

Our Jewish struggle brought salvation to the peoples of the Soviet occupation. They had a sign that it was possible to fight against the Soviet Union.

After the Leningrad trial in December-January 1971, my sister Eva returned from the Riga trial to work as a midwife at the Latvian main hospital.

She apologized to the head nurse for her absence from work. "What are you talking about, dear Eva, what an apology, we are proud of you."

A paradoxical situation arose when the Latvians under the Soviet occupation took pride in the Jews who had sacrificed their lives in the struggle against Soviet tyranny.

Those Latvians who murdered all the Jews in their country during World War II, now proud of us - that they saw a ray of light for the restoration of their independence.

"You Jews are a symbol and hope for us in the struggle for Ukrainian independence," said Alex Lukinenko, one of the leaders of the Ukrainian movement at the time.

And we, the prisoners of Zion, received a lot of support from Ukrainian and other young people in the Siberian pens, when they were the majority of the prisoners in these places.

Soviet experts admit that the struggle for the immigration of Jews from the Soviet Union was one of the decisive factors in the collapse of this evil empire. Thus we brought a gala to all oppressed peoples of the Soviet Union, the Berlin Wall did not fall before my friends and I reached the walls of Jerusalem and the Western Wall.

The people of Israel - a light unto the nations. Prophesied about it 2800 years ago by prophet Isaiah... We too should sometimes remind ourselves, so that we know the magnitude of responsibility imposed by Hashem.

Hakol HaYehudi 20.01.2019





(Photo from Museum of the Jewish nation, Beit HaTfuzot)


----------



## rylah

*WHEN ETHIOPIAN JEWS TRIED TO SAVE EUROPEAN JEWS FROM HOLOCAUST*
*Ethiopian Jews suffered under the Italian occupation but by 1943 they were able to reach out to the emperor to suggest hosting Jews fleeing Europe.*

In August 1943, at the height of the Holocaust, Ethiopian Jewish leaders approached the Emperor Haile Selassie of Ethiopia with a daring proposal. They asked him to help Jews in Europe flee to Ethiopia and assist Jewish refugees by hosting them in Ethiopian Jewish villages.

Three months after the Warsaw Ghetto uprising and two months after all four of the Auschwitz crematoria were functioning, The Palestine Post, as today’s Jerusalem Post was then called, published an article detailing Jewish immigration to Ethiopia. “Possibilities of Jewish immigration into Abyssinia were discussed by the Ethiopian Minister in London with Mr. Harry Goodman and Dr. Springer of Agudath Israel,” the August 8, 1943 article says. “A leading member of the Falasha (black Jewish) community expressed the desire to assist European Jewry and to welcome them in Falasha towns.” Falasha was the term used to describe Jews in Ethiopia at the time.

Discussions were ongoing in Addis Ababa where the emperor, who had returned to Ethiopia in May 1941 after it was liberated from Italy with British help, was showing support for the plan. 1,500 Greek refugees, among them Greek Jews, had arrived in Ethiopia in 1943, the article says.

Selassie had stayed at the King David Hotel in Jerusalem in 1936 and was familiar with the Jewish minority in his country. He also worked closely with Orde Wingate, the British officer who was a passionate Zionist and who led the Gideon Force, which defeated the Italian fascist army in Ethiopia. Ethiopian leaders and the Ethiopian Jewish community were therefore familiar with the local Jewish community and the plight of Jews worldwide at the time.

full article: When Ethiopian Jews tried to save European Jews from the Holocaust




(photo credit: Don Robinson)


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
> You should read about her:
> 
> Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

She sounds like an extremist.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
> You should read about her:
> 
> Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like an extremist.
Click to expand...


Send a letter.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
> You should read about her:
> 
> Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like an extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send a letter.
Click to expand...

Or a tweet.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionism 3.0: MK Tzipi Hotovely - New International Horizons for Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
> You should read about her:
> 
> Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like an extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a tweet.
Click to expand...


Coyote, what do You want?


----------



## rylah

*The Middle East Report - Exclusive Interview with Israel’s Deputy Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely*

**


----------



## rylah

*Insight to Israel - Jan. 20, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel- Feb. 6, 2019*


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like an intro to understand the Israeli young generation.
> You should read about her:
> 
> Tzipi Hotovely - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like an extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send a letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote, what do You want?
Click to expand...

In what respect?


----------



## rylah

*Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*

The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.

Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.

*Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:

    Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
    Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
    Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
    Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
    Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
    Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
    Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.

*Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition. 

While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community. 

As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.

*Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).  

Read full article here


----------



## rylah

*Indigenous Land Rights - Dr. Nan Greer (anthropology University of Redlands, California) interviews Sha'i Ben Tekoa*

**


----------



## rylah

*Israel Opens Virtual Embassy in Gulf States*

This is just at the top, communication on the daily basis between simple Israelis and citizens of the neighboring countries is becoming more and more widespread on the social media.
In the recent years Israeli TV channels (I24News Arabic for example) were established especially to initiate a dialogue with the Arab nations, Israelis are becoming regular guests on Arab media.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here





rylah said:


> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,


So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?



The indigenous peoples of "Latin" America DO have distinct languages, religions and cultures. There are many pre-invasion, pre-colonizing cultures there. 

Those belonging to the invading and colonizing cultures are not indigenous. Doesn't mean they don't have communal and individual rights, just they do not meet the definition of indigenous. 

The definition of indigenous requires the origin of a culture in that place and not elsewhere.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
Click to expand...


You've messed it all up.
Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.

All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)

*Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic? 
Mere coincidence?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
Click to expand...

The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.
Click to expand...

That ridiculous nonsense is bordering insanity and pathological lying.
Jews started actively claiming their ancestral lands already in the 18th century, in fact every Jewish community in the world supported the Jews living in Israel, every piece of land that was owned or stoled by from them was collectively owned by the various Jewish communities who invested in the same land more than any other people in history.

You didn't answer the question, why is that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ridiculous nonsense is bordering insanity and pathological lying.
> You didn't answer the question, why is that?
Click to expand...

Irrelevant question. What were Native Americans called before it was America?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel's Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)*
> 
> The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and environmental anthropology in addition to indigenous land rights.
> 
> Nan reached out to me and my husband a few years back, introducing herself. She wanted help exploring the indigenous rights of the Jewish people, which she felt needed to be—deserved to be—enshrined in law. Impressed with her sincerity and her knowledge, we promised to do whatever we could to help her.
> This two-part interview lays out Nan Greer’s vision for the people of Israel. That vision points to a resolution to territorial disputes between Arabs and Jews, the protection of both Jewish and Arab rights, and the rights of indigenous peoples everywhere. Of course it all sounds far-fetched until you read what Nan Greer has to say. And then it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> *Judean Rose: What does it mean to be an indigenous people? Are the Jews an indigenous people?*
> Nan Greer: The ILO Convention 169 and the U.N. working definitionare the most utilized and notable documents referring to indigenous people, with the U.N.D.R.I.P. established to identify rights of indigenous people under international law. ILO Convention 169, finalized in 1989 has not been revised to contain the U.N. definition of indigenous, listed on their websites and formal documents.  However, ILO Convention 169 states: “Article 1: This convention applies to…”, it DOES NOT state, this convention “DEFINES” indigenous.
> All but one organization of the U.N. maintains the definition developed by Martinez Cobo as published in U.N. documents and websites. UNESCO is NOT consistent with other U.N. organizations, and fails to utilize the U.N. working definition of indigenous.
> For the purposes of international litigation, a working definition of indigenous people was established and published in U.N. policy documents and websites deriving from José Martinez Cobo’s definition:
> 
> Self-identification as indigenous people at the individual level and accepted by the community as their member;
> Historical continuity with pre-colonial and/or pre-settler societies;
> Strong link to territories and surrounding natural resources;
> Distinct social, economic, or political systems;
> Distinct language, culture, and beliefs;
> Form non-dominant groups of society; and,
> Resolve to maintain and reproduce their ancestral environments and systems as distinct communities.
> Critical to this definition is the identification of indigenous people having a language and belief system distinct to the area claimed in its ancestral land rights, and not generalizable to other areas, such as Arab-Muslim groups claiming lands in multiple nation-states throughout the Middle East.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Why is it important for Jews to be accepted as an indigenous people? What are the implications of being indigenous to Israel?*
> Nan Greer: Currently, the observer state of Palestine has introduced several measures that are replicas of specific articles of rights in the UNDRIP However, they have never signed the UNDRIP, nor attempted to use the UN definition of indigenous in international circles - wisely so, as they fall outside the bounds of this critical, widely-used, and internationally recognized definition.
> 
> While the P.A. has not pushed for legal recognition of its Arab-Muslim people as indigenous, they have been awarded approximately U$1.8 billion for legal fees directed at attacking Israel in international and national courts. If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state, it allows them to jeopardize indigeneity everywhere.  This ultimately leads to the justification of colonial domination of indigenous people throughout the world - a risk that is simply not acceptable to the U.N. and the international community.
> 
> As such, the opportunity exists for Israel to protect the indigenous Jews, and to delineate and protect communities of long-standing presence in a manner not recognized under current colonial and political formations. Indeed, much of the Arab-Muslim population has been colonized by highly politicized P.A. structures aimed at the elimination of the Jewish indigenous nation, using the Arab population, as it were, in a political war - threatening children utilized as soldiers and human shields in war, impoverishing families, and promoting lifestyles of terror. Under international law, Druze, Bedouin, and other Arab groups may not be considered indigenous as they do not have a language and religious beliefs distinct to Israel. However, they deserve a humanitarian approach outside the bounds of corruption of the current P.A. and Gaza political arrangement. Ultimately, adjudicating each land dispute and presence claim of a given group ought to occur in the legal system of the nation state, not outside of the country of Israel.
> 
> *Judean Rose: Tell us about your work with other indigenous peoples.*
> Nan Greer: I have worked with the Mayangna and Miskitú of Central America for over 25 years now - and I continue to work with them to this day. Initially, I worked with these groups on a consultation for writing a land law that would help them to protect their lands (Law 445, Nicaragua), which defined the indigenous right to land, outlined a procedure for making a traditional land claim, and determined a phase of normalization of land tenure in the indigenous autonomous regions of the North Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAN) and South Atlantic Autonomous Region (RAAS).
> 
> Read full article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If both Israel and the international community allow populations of merely “long-standing presence” to declare themselves indigenous, while not having a language, culture, or religion distinct to the geographical locale/nation-state,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ridiculous nonsense is bordering insanity and pathological lying.
> You didn't answer the question, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant question. What were Native Americans called before it was America?
Click to expand...

Navaho, Cherokee...

Back to Israel, is there any local indigenous language other than Hebrew?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that the people in Latin American countries cannot be indigenous because they do not have distinct languages, religions, or cultures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ridiculous nonsense is bordering insanity and pathological lying.
> You didn't answer the question, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant question. What were Native Americans called before it was America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Navaho, Cherokee...
> 
> Back to Israel, is there any local indigenous language other than Hebrew?
Click to expand...

The native languages in Israel are Polish, Russian,...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've messed it all up.
> Indigenous nations are defined by a distinct culture tied to a specific land, just like the indigenous people of the Americas, Israelis have their unique civilization and land bearing their name that has no meaning in any other language, but in Hebrew.
> 
> All of those attributes are running contrary to Arab imperialism which seeks domination of a single culture over indigenous groups in the entire middle east (_"from Morocco to Aden"_ as Arafat said)
> 
> *Q. Is there any meaning to the words Palestine/Israel in Arabic?
> Mere coincidence?*
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had been living there for hundreds even thousands of years uncontested. Even during the mass immigration in the early 20th century, nobody laid claim to a plot of land. Nobody came to claim property that belonged to their ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ridiculous nonsense is bordering insanity and pathological lying.
> You didn't answer the question, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant question. What were Native Americans called before it was America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Navaho, Cherokee...
> 
> Back to Israel, is there any local indigenous language other than Hebrew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The native languages in Israel are Polish, Russian,...
Click to expand...

Yet somehow they were always written in Hebrew.

*Q.Care to explain how Arabs spoke more foreign languages than Jews during the mandate era? *


----------



## rylah

*Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*

Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.

Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them. 

There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).

There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination. 

The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.

The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*
> 
> Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.
> 
> Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them.
> 
> There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).
> 
> There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination.
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.





rylah said:


> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.


There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*
> 
> Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.
> 
> Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them.
> 
> There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).
> 
> There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination.
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
Click to expand...


Let's not put a big eyed kitten face and pretend Arabs didn't ruin their life by attempting to murder the Jews "from the river to the sea", and expel them from the entire middle east -
they failed big in an act of historic justice.

Should be easy  - the day You put the Swastika on Your flag is the day You write a farewell letter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*
> 
> Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.
> 
> Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them.
> 
> There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).
> 
> There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination.
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just not put a big eyed kitten face and pretend Arabs didn't ruin their life by attempting to murder the Jews "from the river to the sea", and expel them from the entire middle east -
> they failed big in an act of historic justice.
> 
> Should be easy  - the day You put the Swastika on Your flag is the day You write a farewell letter.
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you got?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*
> 
> Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.
> 
> Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them.
> 
> There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).
> 
> There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination.
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just not put a big eyed kitten face and pretend Arabs didn't ruin their life by attempting to murder the Jews "from the river to the sea", and expel them from the entire middle east -
> they failed big in an act of historic justice.
> 
> Should be easy  - the day You put the Swastika on Your flag is the day You write a farewell letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...


You can look into the Eichman precedent for clarity regarding justice.
Why should the new generation of Hitler Youth in Gaza be treated differently?

Israel gives equal justice to all Nazi filth.


----------



## rylah

*Yaron Svoray - The story of a spy and Nazi Hunter*

Israeli Police Detective Yaron Svoray recounts how he became an undercover Nazi hunter and infiltrated Neo-Nazi terrorist groups in Germany, leading to arrests of the movement's leaders.


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Mordechai Kedar - Why Muslims are opposed to Jewish prayer*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> *Dr. Mordechai Kedar - Why Muslims are opposed to Jewish prayer*



There will be no response from Tinmore. ; There never has Ben when asked about something that even he can’t defend. The silence is Deflection.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?



This is actually a really good question.  The problem is that you, and many Arab Palestinians, define restoration and justice in only the most narrow and backward-looking sense:  put things back they way they were.  But the world is a complicated place.  History has happened.  You can't unbreak eggs.  And ultimately, that demand to "put things back the way they were" means only to restore certain people to a certain point of time and a certain place.  That does not actually create justice nor fulfill aspirations.

The second question - "What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?" - is the one they should be asking.  What do they aspire to?  What can they achieve? If they aspire to return to being farmers on THAT particular plot of land, they will achieve nothing.  But what if they aspired to building a thriving, secure, safe haven built on their own values and beliefs and community?  In at least part of Palestine?  Do you think they should not aspire to that?  Do you think they are incapable of achieving that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a really good question.  The problem is that you, and many Arab Palestinians, define restoration and justice in only the most narrow and backward-looking sense:  put things back they way they were.  But the world is a complicated place.  History has happened.  You can't unbreak eggs.  And ultimately, that demand to "put things back the way they were" means only to restore certain people to a certain point of time and a certain place.  That does not actually create justice nor fulfill aspirations.
> 
> The second question - "What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?" - is the one they should be asking.  What do they aspire to?  What can they achieve? If they aspire to return to being farmers on THAT particular plot of land, they will achieve nothing.  But what if they aspired to building a thriving, secure, safe haven built on their own values and beliefs and community?  In at least part of Palestine?  Do you think they should not aspire to that?  Do you think they are incapable of achieving that?
Click to expand...

You surely missed the point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversation: Israeli Settlements & Expansion*
> 
> Too many today have willingly engaged, or been tricked into, an ideological front attempting to minimize Jewish identity, disconnect Jews from their native land/culture, and demonizing the very idea of Jews living and being empowered in their homeland.
> 
> Judea & Samaria, also referred to as the “West Bank” (British name), is the cradle of Jewish civilization. Jews rebuilding their cities and villages is not an act of colonization. To the contrary, it is an act of decolonization. Jews returning to their native homeland and reviving their civilization is an act of justice that undoes the injustices that were committed against them.
> 
> There have always been non-Jews living in Israel. Even when we go back thousands of years, non-Jews were a minority, but they lived as equals in Judea/Israel. Palestinians/Arabs, Christians, Druze, Bedouin, Cherkesim, Armenians, or any other non-Jewish minority group living in Israel, has the right to full equality. The problem today is with Gaza and Judea & Samaria (West Bank).
> 
> There is a 3-part-occupation in Judea & Samaria that forces both Israelis and Palestinians to suffer while preventing both sides from ultimately achieving justice and a sense of self-determination.
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> The injustices on either side were caused by a series of wars. The only way that we move forward is for both sides to stop illustrating their narratives as completely opposing to one another. Justice for Israel is not the defeat of Palestinians and justice for Palestinians is not the defeat of Israel. If you are pushing such a view, your ideas are the fuel that allows this conflict to live on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that the status quo is unjust to all players on the ground, and in order to move forward and obtain a better future, we must end the injustices that all sides experience while creating a reality that helps those involved achieve their aspirations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
Click to expand...


Shirley, the Arab-Moslem aspiration of driving the Jews into the sea with gunfire (and a forever welfare fraud system), will sustain the Arab-Moslem psyche.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Palestinian who owned orange groves in Jaffa, or a farm in Najd, or... Now they are living in Gaza in shacks, living off of food aid. What kind of justice can these people expect? What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a really good question.  The problem is that you, and many Arab Palestinians, define restoration and justice in only the most narrow and backward-looking sense:  put things back they way they were.  But the world is a complicated place.  History has happened.  You can't unbreak eggs.  And ultimately, that demand to "put things back the way they were" means only to restore certain people to a certain point of time and a certain place.  That does not actually create justice nor fulfill aspirations.
> 
> The second question - "What kind of aspirations can they expect to achieve?" - is the one they should be asking.  What do they aspire to?  What can they achieve? If they aspire to return to being farmers on THAT particular plot of land, they will achieve nothing.  But what if they aspired to building a thriving, secure, safe haven built on their own values and beliefs and community?  In at least part of Palestine?  Do you think they should not aspire to that?  Do you think they are incapable of achieving that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You surely missed the point.
Click to expand...


How so?  

Was your point that there can never be any justice for Arab Palestinians and that they shouldn't aspire to anything because they can't achieve anything?


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel- Feb. 10, 2019*

2 girls murdered...
may Hashem avenge their blood.


----------



## rylah

*New Israeli election polls released*


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel on His Culturally Diverse and Peace-Inspired Music*
He's been one of the most recognizable voices of Israel.  41-year-old Idan Raichel's music, arrangements and collaborations transcend our souls. Our Emily Frances sat down with Idan Raichel to talk about his career.


----------



## rylah

*Women In Green - Nadia Matar - A Jewish Response To Terror*

Nadia Matar of "women in Green" tells the story of the amazing Jewish response to a terror attack. 
The emergence of Oz VeGaon in Gush Etzion is more proof the Jewish people have returned home.

**


----------



## rylah

*Geula Cohen on Sovereignty*

As Jewish sages said: 'Redemption doesn't come but through the virtue of the righteous women
in each generation"

**


----------



## rylah

*"Jews Go Back To Palestine!" - "Jews Get Out Of Palestine!"*

Today, it is vitally important that we reclaim the narrative, and that we do not allow this next wave of anti-Jewish sentiment to be the loudest voice when it comes to Israel and our Jewish identity. The anti-Israel forces know perfectly well that Jews are from the middle east; after all, these same people told us to ‘go back’ there for generations. Rather, they are upset that the Jewish people refuse to die, and outraged that we have finally reclaimed our homeland, and now have a strong, democratic and respected Jewish state.


----------



## rylah

*"France, allow us to pray at the Tomb of the Kings"*

For a significant amount of time a group of Jews, most of them Orthodox, has been frustrated by the fact that they are not given access to prayers on the "Tombs of Kings" in Jerusalem. 

According to several historians, the graves of Nakdimon Ben Gurion, Kalba a week, Helleni Hamalka and dozens of righteous people whose bodies according to tradition are buried on the site of Saladin Street in the capital.

The reason for the closure of the sacred site is for the simple reason that it is located right inside the building of the French Consulate in East Jerusalem.

The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.

On Thursday, dozens of Jews arrived at the gates of the consulate to protest against France, as well as against the Israeli government's policy, which they claim supports the French approach, in silence or even more.

"We ask that they open the place, that the people of Israel can come and pray here, that's all, they do not ask for anything, only Jews want to come and pray on the graves of the kings."

"The French consulate provides all sorts of excuses for various pretexts ... For example, they say that there must be security ... Shimon HaTzadik is here in the region, and there is the tomb of Samuel the Prophet and King David, and  Baruch Hashem in all places we have no problems with anyone, because they only come to pray. "

The initiator of the protest concludes: "This is what we are asking: respect us - so that there will be room for prayer for the people of Israel, that's all."







"France, allow us to pray at the Tomb of the Kings"


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.




So wait...let me see if I understand this.

Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.  

Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?

Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.  

Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.


----------



## rylah

*Exposure: The struggle over the tombs of the kings: Two original documents proving the Jewish ownership of the site*

The original deed of Mrs. Berta Bertrand, which states that the site of the Tomb of the Kings in East Jerusalem is Jewish and not French, was located and recovered from the archives of the French Foreign Ministry in the city of Noont, in the presence of a French notary. This note is significant in light of the recent contacts with the French government regarding ownership of the place. 

The text of the note was known and published in the books, but so far the original note has not been found, which enabled the French government to claim that there is no such bill, and the site is owned by French and not Jewish. 
The issue of the Tomb of the Kings, where the Helleni Queen and Monbes King have been buried, has recently made headlines during President Rivlin's visit to Paris and his meeting with French President Macaron. At the meeting, Makaron told Rivlin of the French government's demand that the Israeli government recognize the ownership of the tomb of the kings in East Jerusalem in exchange for the site's opening. Rivlin had no idea what the French president was talking about.





(Tomb of Kings photographed by Amit Ararat) 

Recently, after much effort, the original dedication of the graves of the kings was found, which clearly states that the site is owned by Jews and that the French government has been appointed guardian of the property for the Jewish people. Who actually dedicates the site to the people of Israel: "I, the undersigned Bertha Bertrand, testify and admit ... that in my purchase of the field and the cave in which the Kings' Cemeteries in Jerusalem are called, this is one purpose for me in this property, and this is to preserve forever this precious ancient memorial. ... to the family of the children of Israel, this memento of our forefathers I wish to preserve. "
Berta Bertrand nee Levy, a Jewish woman living in Paris, grew up as a Christian and married a Christian. But it never forgot its Jewish roots. Bertrand appealed to the chief rabbi of France to complete the process of transferring the sanctuary to the people of Israel.

Ottoman law in the city in the 19th century did not allow the acquisition of land by foreign nationals, and therefore officially registered land in the name of the French government. At the same time, the Hebrew press wrote with satisfaction: "And this place is now guarded and preserved under the command of the French consul in Jerusalem on behalf of all of Israel." After her death, the place passed to her heirs, Amiel and Yitzhak Freier, and their heirs, Henri Ferrier and his brother, in 1886 gave the site of the graves of the kings as a gift to the French government. Henry turned to the Chief Rabbi of France and consulted him about the gift. The rabbi replied that a gift note must be drawn up stating that France would keep the property.





(The original signed deed photograped by Amit Ararat) 

A gift note was also recently discovered, and it turned out that it was not signed by the heirs - that is, it lacked validity. The bill contains three conditions that the heirs have set for the French government: not to damage or alter the compound, to mark the names of the donors on the western wall of the compound, and to write down a sign with a prominent sign at the entrance to the compound, in French, Hebrew and Arabic:" Tomb of the Kings of Judea", and below it a describtion of the reason for acquisition of this property. In other words, there is a concept of the Waqf, according to the law in all religions, but there is no significance to the gift given by the descendants of the Ferrier family. The debate took place about 10 years ago, when it became clear that the French government was using the site of the royal tombs as a tourist site and charging entry fees to the site. She also performed concerts with a Palestinian orientation.

The French announced they were closing the site for renovations. The renovation was completed in 2014 and since then the site has been closed, and above it is the French flag. The French government officially announced that there was no Jewish identification about the site.

Original Deed to Tombs of the Kings - Matzav HaRuah - Deby Rozen


----------



## rylah

*Caroline Glick & Colonel Allen West*
Addison Conference Center, Dallas Texas 10/30/18

Funny at places, but tense and sencere from the bottom of the heart, as Caroline usually speaks.
I enjoyed the Q&A (about minute 42), the tense part regarding Israel-US relations and the Trump Deal was at the begining.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...let me see if I understand this.
> 
> Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?
> 
> Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.
> 
> Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.
Click to expand...

Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land with those who dominated the entire region, I domeone thought it were only the Arabs attempting to rob us of the little we have, on top of that powerful western nations are actualy attempting to take a piece for themselves.

The banal manner in which the Europeans act fulfills the worst stigmas of our grandparents.
Banal stubbor evil - coincidently called "Hamas"


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...let me see if I understand this.
> 
> Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?
> 
> Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.
> 
> Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land with those who dominated the entire region, I domeone thought it were only the Arabs attempting to rob us of the little we have, on top of that powerful western nations are actualy attempting to take a piece for themselves.
> 
> The banal manner in which the Europeans act fulfills the worst stigmas of our grandparents.
> Banal stubbor evil - coincidently called "Hamas"
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land


Not to mention the Palestinians who have lived there for many hundreds of years...like...literally.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...let me see if I understand this.
> 
> Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?
> 
> Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.
> 
> Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land with those who dominated the entire region, I domeone thought it were only the Arabs attempting to rob us of the little we have, on top of that powerful western nations are actualy attempting to take a piece for themselves.
> 
> The banal manner in which the Europeans act fulfills the worst stigmas of our grandparents.
> Banal stubbor evil - coincidently called "Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the Palestinians who have lived there for many hundreds of years...like...literally.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the Arabs-Moslems who invaded the area and the Turks who established their fascist caliphate replete with all the trappings of Islamic fascism to include imposition of the dhimmis status on non-Islamics.... like literally...dude.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...let me see if I understand this.
> 
> Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?
> 
> Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.
> 
> Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land with those who dominated the entire region, I domeone thought it were only the Arabs attempting to rob us of the little we have, on top of that powerful western nations are actualy attempting to take a piece for themselves.
> 
> The banal manner in which the Europeans act fulfills the worst stigmas of our grandparents.
> Banal stubbor evil - coincidently called "Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the Palestinians who have lived there for many hundreds of years...like...literally.
Click to expand...

Like literally, simply not true.
That's the reasoning they use when demanding Madrid back to Arabs.


----------



## rylah

Bet you didn't think that in such a small country like Israel you could go from full desert view - to snowy mountain tops in just a few hour drive.... well ILTV's Emanuelle Kadosh is here to show you that you can!


----------



## rylah

*LAPID'S DREAM: TRUMP'S DEAL OF THE CENTURY LEADS TO REFERENDUM*

If Yesh Atid leader Yair Lapid knows anyone in the office of US President Donald Trump’s son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner, now is the time to give him or her a call. Because with Israelis now going to elections on April 9, one thing that could assist him in the campaign is if the Trump team – at long last – would roll out its peace plan.

Lapid would like nothing more than for this election to be about the American plan, and is surely trying to get hold of anyone he knows inside the administration to urge them to release it now.

His argument will not be that the Trump team should publish the plan to help him in the elections, of course, but rather that the administration – if it really wants the plan to actually succeed – should release it before the vote, forcing the parties to take a public stand and the Israeli electorate to choose.

Releasing the plan now could make the elections a referendum on it.

Full article: Jerusalem Post


----------



## rylah

And while on it just a reminder
Knesset passes Basic Law: Referendum on land concessions


----------



## rylah

The family needs their time, and they asked people to do kind deeds in Ori's memory.
Meanwhile police showed the knives and keeps the gag order, which sure doesn't help.
People are starting to go to the streets over this...


----------



## rylah

*Appropriate response to terrorism*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French government, it turns out, refuses to allow Jewish prayer in the area, fearing it will become another symbol of Jewish attachment in the heart of the Arab neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...let me see if I understand this.
> 
> Jewish people are not permitted to access and pray at places of historical and religious significance to the Jewish people for fear that the access and prayer will create an attachment to places...well, that the Jewish people are already attached to and have been prevented from accessing.
> 
> Wouldn't that kinda be like saying that Muslims should not be permitted to access and pray at the Al Aqsa mosque because permitting access and prayer to Muslim holy shrines would create a connection between Islam and those holy sites?
> 
> Like wow.  Hey, now, let's not Judaize Jewish holy sites.  Or Islamize Muslim holy sites.
> 
> Sigh.  The world has gone mad.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land with those who dominated the entire region, I domeone thought it were only the Arabs attempting to rob us of the little we have, on top of that powerful western nations are actualy attempting to take a piece for themselves.
> 
> The banal manner in which the Europeans act fulfills the worst stigmas of our grandparents.
> Banal stubbor evil - coincidently called "Hamas"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think about it, we are still fighting about sovergnty over less than 1% of the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the Palestinians who have lived there for many hundreds of years...like...literally.
Click to expand...


Didn't you say thousands?

What happened to that?


----------



## rylah

*Guaido Works to Restore Ties with Israel*

ILTV's Joy Gavillon joins us in the studio to speak about Juan Guaido offering to open a Venezuelan Embassy in Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah

*Women In Green*

Women in Green - Women for Israel's Tomorrow is a grassroots movement of women and men, young and old, secular and religious, all bound together by a shared concern, love, devotion and loyalty to the Land of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*The Sovereignty Movement congratulates the Likud on the appointment of the supporters of sovereignty in the top ten positions, towards the Trump Plan.*

The Sovereignty Movement counts each of the ten first places on the list as promoters of the vision of sovereignty and as people who are committed to act on behalf of its implementation in the coming term. The movement blesses the three new senior members in the Likud leadership, Minister Yoav Galant, former Minister Gideon Sa'ar and mayor of Jerusalem Nir Barkat. These three constitute a significant reinforcement to a leadership striving for sovereignty and committed to the vision".

The co-chairwomen of the Sovereignty Movement, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar, mention that Minister Galant committed himself even before the internal elections, in his visit to Samaria "to the implementation of sovereignty in Judea and Samaria. The settlement enterprise is the key to holding onto sovereignty and Zionism"; former minister Sa'ar expressed a resolute position calling for sovereignty in the areas of Jewish settlement and fighting the idea of a Palestinian state in any form and any scope, and Nir Barkat declared "I commit myself: I will fight with all of my power for the application of sovereignty in the area of Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria already in the next term".

Katsover and Matar view with the utmost importance the election of this list to the leadership of the ruling party, especially in light of U.S. President Donald Trump's upcoming political plan. "The political and diplomatic system must be prepared for the Trump plan with national and Rightist forces that have the future of the Land of Israel always before their eyes. It is clear to the leaders of the Likud that dividing the Land of Israel and establishing an Arab state in its heart would constitute a security-economic-historical disaster and a betrayal of Zionist ideals".

Read full article






(Ribonut confference 2017 photo by Yisrael Berdugo)


----------



## rylah

*Expectations for Warsaw Mideast Summit High for Israel, US*


----------



## rylah

*Israel Becomes Global Tourism Force*

Last year marked a new record of 4,000,000 tourists
coming to see middle east's leading country.


----------



## rylah

*Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*

The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.

Sovereignty Youth Coordinator Hallel Suissa tells of the extraordinary vigilance and organization among the youth to reach some 50 intersections throughout Israel to distribute flyers and engage in discussions with passers-by to inculcate the concept of sovereignty in all segments of Israeli society.

Suissa notes the date of the publicity campaign was chosen precisely because it is the beginning of the Three Weeks of mourning for the destruction of the Holy Temple between the 17th of Tammuz and Tisha B’Av.

“Specifically during these days we pray that the sorrow will be transformed into joy and the mourning will be transformed into celebration. May we be privileged to witness the rebuilding of Jerusalem and of the entire Land of Israel. The path to that objective passes on the track of applying sovereignty by the nation of Israel to their land."





Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> 
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Sovereignty Youth Coordinator Hallel Suissa tells of the extraordinary vigilance and organization among the youth to reach some 50 intersections throughout Israel to distribute flyers and engage in discussions with passers-by to inculcate the concept of sovereignty in all segments of Israeli society.
> 
> Suissa notes the date of the publicity campaign was chosen precisely because it is the beginning of the Three Weeks of mourning for the destruction of the Holy Temple between the 17th of Tammuz and Tisha B’Av.
> 
> “Specifically during these days we pray that the sorrow will be transformed into joy and the mourning will be transformed into celebration. May we be privileged to witness the rebuilding of Jerusalem and of the entire Land of Israel. The path to that objective passes on the track of applying sovereignty by the nation of Israel to their land."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues



Translation; No “ Right of Return “


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis
⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,

I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future. 



rylah said:


> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Translation; No “ Right of Return “


*(COMMENT)*

Judea and Samaria*!  *

◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?  
Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.

◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.  

◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_

Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I can understand how people watching from aside might think asking for full sovereignty over Judea Samaria  looks unreasonable or naive after decades that our govt. kept a different agenda.

Drawing a proper map of the Israeli inner and foreign politics might add the proper context.
Key points to look at are:

Young generation, preference, influence and outlook to near future
Elections and the political map, with focus on previous point
Trump Deal
Middle East alliance against Iran
I don't think that the Israeli young generation looks into short term solutions using the same time frames as a term of a single politician.
They see Israel's positions getting stronger,  and a change in public opinion while a major war is looming on the door - they have lost any faith in drawing anymore lines in Israel. And frankly I don't see a reason to make such compromises when the failing players on the other side chose to ally with everyone's enemy in the neighborhood. Simply doesn't make sense.

These young folks look at the numbers and know they'll lead the country in less than 2 generations,  they also happen to be those who are most directly influenced by the situation on the ground in those conflicted places, and those who participate in direct non-govt initiatives because the have more access to establish connections with the the leaders of the Arab inhabitants in Judea than any other.


----------



## rylah

*PM Netanyahu Meets with Omani FM in Warsaw*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ How much does that leave the Palestinians?


A few bantustans cut off from the rest of the world.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ How much does that leave the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few bantustans cut off from the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


This poisonous talk about skin color is not helping the anti-Israel side,
only shows the terms in which they define Jews.

The more You use it the less integrity You project.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ How much does that leave the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few bantustans cut off from the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poisonous talk about skin color is not helping the anti-Israel side,
> only shows the terms in which they define Jews.
> 
> The more You use it the less integrity You project.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> This poisonous talk about skin color


Skin color???


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ How much does that leave the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few bantustans cut off from the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poisonous talk about skin color is not helping the anti-Israel side,
> only shows the terms in which they define Jews.
> 
> The more You use it the less integrity You project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This poisonous talk about skin color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skin color???
Click to expand...


Yes this is exactly the connotation, bantustants differentiated people by skin color.
When You present the situation in such terms it only shows that it's You who differentiates the 2 groups by color, not Israel.

If You look closely You see it's the Arabs attempting to make Israel into yet a smaller reservation, for Arabs 99% of the land is not enough if Jews get a tiny corner for themselves.


----------



## rylah

*The Spin Room Panel: the Future of West Bank Settlements*

The guy on the left lives in Judea, redeems lands and houses that were taken from Jews during the Arab pogroms, talks directly at eye level with the leaders of the Arab community on the ground.

The guy on the right once dealt with foreign affairs under Rabin and Barak, who all wanted Israel to abandon Judea, and have been losing public opinion ever since.


----------



## rylah

*Leaked Video Shows Arab Ministers Defending Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Israel's Elections - Right set to unite*

Some of Israel's right-wing parties have formed a bloc for the 2019 elections, but is it enough to beat out the opposition, should it unite? Our Ellie Hochenberg analyzes.


----------



## Mindful

In recent years, Jews have increasingly found themselves at the center of political debates in America and Britain, often in relation to Israel and Jews’ connections to Israel.

While criticism of Israel and advocacy for Israel is not inherently antisemitic, much of it departs from the realm of fair comment and crosses the boundary into antisemitism. But, when this is pointed out, Jews are often accused of ‘playing the antisemitism card’. This makes light of bigotry, and undermines the ability to separate between legitimate criticism and illegitimate smears. In the absence of a single universally accepted definition of antisemitism, perhaps this list of things to remember will help people who want to fairly criticize Israel without falling into antisemitic canards or tropes.

How to Criticize Israel Without Being Antisemitic | HonestReporting


----------



## rylah

*In memory of Eyal Yifrah, Naftali Frenkel and Gil-Ad Sha'ar HY"D*

Naftali and Gil-Ad were students of the Makor Chaim Yeshiva, Eyal studied in the Shavei Hevron Yeshiva.
The "Open Your Heart" video, with the participation of their friends and family during the gathering in memory of the kidnapped boys , is being published for the first time. The video follows the journey that has taken place in the months since the kidnapping, the families of the kidnapped teenagers, their fellow students and the entire Jewish people.

David D'Or, author and composer of the song: "Less than a year has passed since the breath of an entire people has been seized, and a whole people prayed for their safe return home as one. I had the privilege of taking part in perpetuating that sense of unity, the public prayer of the people and the blessed memory of the three boys. "


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Elnatan Hurvitz HY"D*

Elnatan (Eli), son of Moshe, born in Kfar Ra'eh, where his father served as rabbi at the Bnei Akiva Yeshiva, on the 22nd of Av 5761 (31 August 1951). A few months later, the family moved to the United States. He grew up in Silver Spring, Maryland, where his father served as school principal and rabbi of the Jewish community. When he was 16, Eli returned to Israel alone. After returning to Israel he lived with relatives in Kibbutz Hulata in the Hula Valley. During this period he became very attached to the work of the land, and especially liked to work in growing flowers. (He said that once he dug a hole and entered it, to feel what a tree feels when it is planted). When he reached the age of conscription, Eli joined the IDF and served in the paratroopers. At that time, the entire Hurvitz family returned to Israel. At his parents' home, he met Dina, who was a pupil at his father's school in the United States. Later, when she came to study at a college in Israel, she often stayed at the family home. The relationship between the two was strong and loving from the start. Together they formed a special way of life, together re-establishing the love of life from the Torah. The wedding was on the 12th of Av 5736. Eli studied at the Mercaz HaRav Yeshiva in Jerusalem at the time of Rabbi Zvi Yehuda Kook, and devoted himself entirely to clarifying the path by adhering to his teachers: Rabbi Oded Wolansky and Rabbi Tzvi Tau. To Eli And Dina had four children: Batsheva, Zvi, Nechama and Shulamit. The family moved to Kiryat Arba in 1984. Since then, Rabbi Eli has taught Torah in many places, including the Shavei Hevron Yeshiva, his main place of work, the Midreshet HaRova in Old Jerusalem, Mitzpe Ramon, Tel Aviv and Netzarim. In my spare time, Eli, with gold hands, was a lot of carpenters. Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was known for his moderate views, as well as for his devotion to Greater Israel. He disliked violence among Jews and Arabs alike, and did everything in his power to bridge the gap between the peoples and the camps, including in many meetings with members of the "Peace Generation".

On Friday evening, Wednesday, March 7, 2003, a group of terrorists infiltrated Kiryat Arba. They opened fire and wounded a woman. Then they broke into the house of the Hurvitz family during the Sabbath eve meal, chased the couple from among the rooms and shot Eli and his wife Dinah when they were standing hugged. The terrorists continued to fire, and one of them even detonated an explosive belt before they were liquidated in the kitchen of the house by the emergency squad that rushed to the place (whose members were Rabbi Eli's students). Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was 51 years old when he died. Survived by a son, three daughters and grandchildren. Was buried alongside his wife in the cemetery on Har HaMenuhot in Jerusalem. The family eulogized To their parents: "Rabbi Eli and Dina have the attribute of the patriarchs: boundless love for every person. Hundreds of people huddled in their shadows, consulting them on every issue. There was unlimited devotion to every person with every problem. Their house was open to everyone at any time. They lived their lives out of the Torah, and were able to open the Torah to the world of music, science and philosophy, but their art was the art of the soul, with a lot of humor!
The intense love between them radiated in all directions. Until their last day, they behaved like a young couple on a honeymoon, and so on Friday, on the eve of their death, when they walked together on the hill of thorams in the Valley of Elah and dipped in a sea of flowers".







Shavei Hevron Yeshiva


----------



## rylah

*PM Netanyahu Meets with Leaders in the Arab World - Dr. Mordechai Kedar comments*

Dr. Mordechai Kedar, Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies, Bar Ilan University is in ILTV studios speaking about Prime Minister Netanyahu and his statements that the meetings in Warsaw have been hailed as nothing less than historic.


----------



## rylah

*Guests of the head of Gush Etzion Council, among whom are ministers and members of Knesset, are being photographed with signs showing their commitment to the vision of sovereignty.*

Head of the Gush Etzion Council, Shlomo Ne'eman is continuing with his independent sovereignty campaign, which he initiated in recent weeks. Ne'eman asks ministers, members of Knesset and other guests to express their support for the sovereignty plan and be photographed with a sign stating this support.

Ne'eman explained in a published announcement that all guests who came for a visit in the council "have reiterated and emphasized the need for the application of sovereignty. It is clear to all that the goal of the next government to arise will be the application of Israeli sovereignty over all of Judea and Samaria".

Ne'eman continued, writing: "With the Almighty's help, in the next term we will be able to say the blessing for a deed successfully completed and put an end to military rule in Judea and Samaria."





Ne'eman's Campaign: In the Next Term – Sovereignty!


----------



## Mindful

*I Am An Indigenist
*





The word “Zionist” comes from “Zion”, the term for Jerusalem as well as the Holy Land.

Nothing more, nothing less.

And “Zionism” is a movement of the Jewish people that supports the re-establishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel.

Nothing more, nothing less.

And it is _central_ to Judaism.

Yet, the antisemites and Israel haters of the world have co-opted the term “Zionist” to imply something nefarious and racist. And much to my chagrin, they have been rather successful.

(They also successfully twisted the word “palestinian”, which used to also meansomething else entirely).

So I can either try to reclaim that title – an uphill battle – or use a new one.

I hereby declare I am an indigenist – I am a supporter of indigenous peoples, especially my own people the Jews, indigenous to the land of Israel.

I encourage my fellow Israel advocates and supporters of Israel to start using this term.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Rabbi Elnatan Hurvitz HY"D*
> 
> Elnatan (Eli), son of Moshe, born in Kfar Ra'eh, where his father served as rabbi at the Bnei Akiva Yeshiva, on the 22nd of Av 5761 (31 August 1951). A few months later, the family moved to the United States. He grew up in Silver Spring, Maryland, where his father served as school principal and rabbi of the Jewish community. When he was 16, Eli returned to Israel alone. After returning to Israel he lived with relatives in Kibbutz Hulata in the Hula Valley. During this period he became very attached to the work of the land, and especially liked to work in growing flowers. (He said that once he dug a hole and entered it, to feel what a tree feels when it is planted). When he reached the age of conscription, Eli joined the IDF and served in the paratroopers. At that time, the entire Hurvitz family returned to Israel. At his parents' home, he met Dina, who was a pupil at his father's school in the United States. Later, when she came to study at a college in Israel, she often stayed at the family home. The relationship between the two was strong and loving from the start. Together they formed a special way of life, together re-establishing the love of life from the Torah. The wedding was on the 12th of Av 5736. Eli studied at the Mercaz HaRav Yeshiva in Jerusalem at the time of Rabbi Zvi Yehuda Kook, and devoted himself entirely to clarifying the path by adhering to his teachers: Rabbi Oded Wolansky and Rabbi Tzvi Tau. To Eli And Dina had four children: Batsheva, Zvi, Nechama and Shulamit. The family moved to Kiryat Arba in 1984. Since then, Rabbi Eli has taught Torah in many places, including the Shavei Hevron Yeshiva, his main place of work, the Midreshet HaRova in Old Jerusalem, Mitzpe Ramon, Tel Aviv and Netzarim. In my spare time, Eli, with gold hands, was a lot of carpenters. Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was known for his moderate views, as well as for his devotion to Greater Israel. He disliked violence among Jews and Arabs alike, and did everything in his power to bridge the gap between the peoples and the camps, including in many meetings with members of the "Peace Generation".
> 
> On Friday evening, Wednesday, March 7, 2003, a group of terrorists infiltrated Kiryat Arba. They opened fire and wounded a woman. Then they broke into the house of the Hurvitz family during the Sabbath eve meal, chased the couple from among the rooms and shot Eli and his wife Dinah when they were standing hugged. The terrorists continued to fire, and one of them even detonated an explosive belt before they were liquidated in the kitchen of the house by the emergency squad that rushed to the place (whose members were Rabbi Eli's students). Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was 51 years old when he died. Survived by a son, three daughters and grandchildren. Was buried alongside his wife in the cemetery on Har HaMenuhot in Jerusalem. The family eulogized To their parents: "Rabbi Eli and Dina have the attribute of the patriarchs: boundless love for every person. Hundreds of people huddled in their shadows, consulting them on every issue. There was unlimited devotion to every person with every problem. Their house was open to everyone at any time. They lived their lives out of the Torah, and were able to open the Torah to the world of music, science and philosophy, but their art was the art of the soul, with a lot of humor!
> The intense love between them radiated in all directions. Until their last day, they behaved like a young couple on a honeymoon, and so on Friday, on the eve of their death, when they walked together on the hill of thorams in the Valley of Elah and dipped in a sea of flowers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shavei Hevron Yeshiva


A victim of Israel's war.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rabbi Elnatan Hurvitz HY"D*
> 
> Elnatan (Eli), son of Moshe, born in Kfar Ra'eh, where his father served as rabbi at the Bnei Akiva Yeshiva, on the 22nd of Av 5761 (31 August 1951). A few months later, the family moved to the United States. He grew up in Silver Spring, Maryland, where his father served as school principal and rabbi of the Jewish community. When he was 16, Eli returned to Israel alone. After returning to Israel he lived with relatives in Kibbutz Hulata in the Hula Valley. During this period he became very attached to the work of the land, and especially liked to work in growing flowers. (He said that once he dug a hole and entered it, to feel what a tree feels when it is planted). When he reached the age of conscription, Eli joined the IDF and served in the paratroopers. At that time, the entire Hurvitz family returned to Israel. At his parents' home, he met Dina, who was a pupil at his father's school in the United States. Later, when she came to study at a college in Israel, she often stayed at the family home. The relationship between the two was strong and loving from the start. Together they formed a special way of life, together re-establishing the love of life from the Torah. The wedding was on the 12th of Av 5736. Eli studied at the Mercaz HaRav Yeshiva in Jerusalem at the time of Rabbi Zvi Yehuda Kook, and devoted himself entirely to clarifying the path by adhering to his teachers: Rabbi Oded Wolansky and Rabbi Tzvi Tau. To Eli And Dina had four children: Batsheva, Zvi, Nechama and Shulamit. The family moved to Kiryat Arba in 1984. Since then, Rabbi Eli has taught Torah in many places, including the Shavei Hevron Yeshiva, his main place of work, the Midreshet HaRova in Old Jerusalem, Mitzpe Ramon, Tel Aviv and Netzarim. In my spare time, Eli, with gold hands, was a lot of carpenters. Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was known for his moderate views, as well as for his devotion to Greater Israel. He disliked violence among Jews and Arabs alike, and did everything in his power to bridge the gap between the peoples and the camps, including in many meetings with members of the "Peace Generation".
> 
> On Friday evening, Wednesday, March 7, 2003, a group of terrorists infiltrated Kiryat Arba. They opened fire and wounded a woman. Then they broke into the house of the Hurvitz family during the Sabbath eve meal, chased the couple from among the rooms and shot Eli and his wife Dinah when they were standing hugged. The terrorists continued to fire, and one of them even detonated an explosive belt before they were liquidated in the kitchen of the house by the emergency squad that rushed to the place (whose members were Rabbi Eli's students). Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was 51 years old when he died. Survived by a son, three daughters and grandchildren. Was buried alongside his wife in the cemetery on Har HaMenuhot in Jerusalem. The family eulogized To their parents: "Rabbi Eli and Dina have the attribute of the patriarchs: boundless love for every person. Hundreds of people huddled in their shadows, consulting them on every issue. There was unlimited devotion to every person with every problem. Their house was open to everyone at any time. They lived their lives out of the Torah, and were able to open the Torah to the world of music, science and philosophy, but their art was the art of the soul, with a lot of humor!
> The intense love between them radiated in all directions. Until their last day, they behaved like a young couple on a honeymoon, and so on Friday, on the eve of their death, when they walked together on the hill of thorams in the Valley of Elah and dipped in a sea of flowers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shavei Hevron Yeshiva
> 
> 
> 
> A victim of Israel's war.
Click to expand...


That doesn’t make sense when Islamic terrorists are the attackers.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Chiara

Mindful said:


>


I'm really surprised that half of Palestinians living in East Jerusalem would rather be Israeli citizens than Palestinian citizens. I've always thought they were more "nationalist"....


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rabbi Elnatan Hurvitz HY"D*
> 
> Elnatan (Eli), son of Moshe, born in Kfar Ra'eh, where his father served as rabbi at the Bnei Akiva Yeshiva, on the 22nd of Av 5761 (31 August 1951). A few months later, the family moved to the United States. He grew up in Silver Spring, Maryland, where his father served as school principal and rabbi of the Jewish community. When he was 16, Eli returned to Israel alone. After returning to Israel he lived with relatives in Kibbutz Hulata in the Hula Valley. During this period he became very attached to the work of the land, and especially liked to work in growing flowers. (He said that once he dug a hole and entered it, to feel what a tree feels when it is planted). When he reached the age of conscription, Eli joined the IDF and served in the paratroopers. At that time, the entire Hurvitz family returned to Israel. At his parents' home, he met Dina, who was a pupil at his father's school in the United States. Later, when she came to study at a college in Israel, she often stayed at the family home. The relationship between the two was strong and loving from the start. Together they formed a special way of life, together re-establishing the love of life from the Torah. The wedding was on the 12th of Av 5736. Eli studied at the Mercaz HaRav Yeshiva in Jerusalem at the time of Rabbi Zvi Yehuda Kook, and devoted himself entirely to clarifying the path by adhering to his teachers: Rabbi Oded Wolansky and Rabbi Tzvi Tau. To Eli And Dina had four children: Batsheva, Zvi, Nechama and Shulamit. The family moved to Kiryat Arba in 1984. Since then, Rabbi Eli has taught Torah in many places, including the Shavei Hevron Yeshiva, his main place of work, the Midreshet HaRova in Old Jerusalem, Mitzpe Ramon, Tel Aviv and Netzarim. In my spare time, Eli, with gold hands, was a lot of carpenters. Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was known for his moderate views, as well as for his devotion to Greater Israel. He disliked violence among Jews and Arabs alike, and did everything in his power to bridge the gap between the peoples and the camps, including in many meetings with members of the "Peace Generation".
> 
> On Friday evening, Wednesday, March 7, 2003, a group of terrorists infiltrated Kiryat Arba. They opened fire and wounded a woman. Then they broke into the house of the Hurvitz family during the Sabbath eve meal, chased the couple from among the rooms and shot Eli and his wife Dinah when they were standing hugged. The terrorists continued to fire, and one of them even detonated an explosive belt before they were liquidated in the kitchen of the house by the emergency squad that rushed to the place (whose members were Rabbi Eli's students). Rabbi Eli Hurvitz was 51 years old when he died. Survived by a son, three daughters and grandchildren. Was buried alongside his wife in the cemetery on Har HaMenuhot in Jerusalem. The family eulogized To their parents: "Rabbi Eli and Dina have the attribute of the patriarchs: boundless love for every person. Hundreds of people huddled in their shadows, consulting them on every issue. There was unlimited devotion to every person with every problem. Their house was open to everyone at any time. They lived their lives out of the Torah, and were able to open the Torah to the world of music, science and philosophy, but their art was the art of the soul, with a lot of humor!
> The intense love between them radiated in all directions. Until their last day, they behaved like a young couple on a honeymoon, and so on Friday, on the eve of their death, when they walked together on the hill of thorams in the Valley of Elah and dipped in a sea of flowers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shavei Hevron Yeshiva
> 
> 
> 
> A victim of Israel's war.
Click to expand...


What does war have to do with it, Arabs have been murdering their Jewish neighbors long before they started using Israel as an excuse.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.



On the contrary, the movement is extremely conscious of its Arab residents and citizens under a sovereign Israel.  In particular, it believes it can bring not only full equality but a freedom from the kind of corruption, poverty and incitement which has become normative under PA and Hamas rule.  

Its not the erasure of Arab Palestinian identity -- its the acknowledgement of the failure of Arab Palestinian Nationalism and inability to form a State.  Arab Palestinian nationalism has been an undeniable failure.  They are simply unable to create a nation.  Israel trading pieces of her homeland in exchange for a neighboring Arab Palestinian Nation was an apparently reasonable offer which has turned out to be a failure.  

Arab Palestinians can absolutely keep and maintain their identity while living as citizens in a sovereign Israel.  Witness Quebec and Scotland, as examples.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
Click to expand...


That is simply not true.
One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
 (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.

Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.

The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis
⁜→ Coyote, et al,

In the real-world, → this is very much like a System of Equations that has no solution _(no matter what value of "x" you pick)_, or an infinite number of solutions _(no matter what value of  "x" you pick)_.  The political solution for the Israel - Palestinian Conflict and Territorial dispute is unsolvable in the current climate of understanding between the two citizenries.




Coyote said:


> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.


*(COMMENT)*

The One-State Solution, no matter what value you pick: Results in either ⟴

◈  The Israelis assimulated into the Arab Palestinian _(where the Israeli citizenship desolved)_ system of Governemnt and culture...

..............................                 .......................... OR

◈  The Arab Palestinians assimulated _(where the Arab Palestinian citizenship desolved)_ into the Israel system of Governemnt and culture...​
The Two-State Solution, no matter what value you pick: Results in either ⟴

◈  The Some area of territory exclusively Israeli... _(With or without Jerusalem as their Capitol)_

..............................                 .......................... OR

◈  The Some area of territory exclusively Arab Palestinian... _(With or without Jerusalem as their Capitol)_​
Based on the policy of both sides, each stakes a claim for which the other side claims.   The politically imaginary creation of an entirely new nationality - that is common to both sides, only delays the inevitable Civil War. 

Although it is very easy to sit down at the typewriter and hammer out the creation of conditions in which both sides accept; "without" each side having a significant number of dissenters within their respective constituency, this is strictly imaginary.  Such a solution existing only in the imagination of someone that is profoundly and intellectually disabled in terms of understanding the aspirations and beliefs that are embedded on both sides of the issue.

This is a quest for a real and workable solution → can only be found by the Tomb Raider on one side and the Relic Hunter on the other.  It is just as elusive a political phantom that can only be put to the test in a Hollywood back lot.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Sovereignty Conference: What will be the status of the Arabs after the application of Sovereignty?*


----------



## rylah

*Yariv Levin - will he be 2nd after Netanyahu?*

*Yariv Gideon Levin* born 22 June 1969 is an Israeli lawyer and politician. He currently serves as a member of Knesset for Likud, Minister of Tourism and Minister of Aliyah and Integration.

Levin was born in Jerusalem to Gail and Aryeh Levin, an Israel Prize laureate for linguistics, His mother's uncle, Eliyahu Lankin, was commander of the _Altalena_ ship and member of the first Knesset representing Herut, whilst Menachem Begin was the Sandek at Levin's circumcision ceremony.[1]

Levin studied at Boyar High School in Jerusalem. During his national service he joined the IDF Intelligence Corps as an Arabic translator and later served as commander of an Arabic translation course. In 1995 he published a dictionary of economic terms translated between Hebrew-Arabic-English, Arabic-Hebrew-English and English-Arabic-Hebrew.

Levin gained an LLB from the Hebrew University and worked as a lawyer in the field of civil-commercial law. He married Yifat, daughter of former Knesset Member Ya'akov Shamai. They have three children and live in Modi'in.[1]


----------



## rylah

*Before 1948: Edward, Iraq*
Many ask what were the relations between Jews and Arabs before the creation of Israel. 
This series asks those who lived through that period their memories.


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Amnon Yitzhak - No one demands what is ours*

Press CC for subtitles, and decrease the volume.


----------



## rylah

*MK Yariv Levin - 3rd Sovereignty Conference*

From the Edmund Levy Report to Sovereignty Third Annual Conference for the Application of Israeli Sovereignty over Judea and Samaria Tuesday, January 1, 2013 (19 Tevet 5773) Conference organizers, production and presentation: the Movement for Israel's Tomorrow (Women in Green) http://www.womeningreen.org/


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Innocent civilians!*


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→ Coyote, et al,
> 
> In the real-world, → this is very much like a System of Equations that has no solution _(no matter what value of "x" you pick)_, or an infinite number of solutions _(no matter what value of  "x" you pick)_.  The political solution for the Israel - Palestinian Conflict and Territorial dispute is unsolvable in the current climate of understanding between the two citizenries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The One-State Solution, no matter what value you pick: Results in either ⟴
> 
> ◈  The Israelis assimulated into the Arab Palestinian _(where the Israeli citizenship desolved)_ system of Governemnt and culture...
> 
> ..............................                 .......................... OR
> 
> ◈  The Arab Palestinians assimulated _(where the Arab Palestinian citizenship desolved)_ into the Israel system of Governemnt and culture...​
> The Two-State Solution, no matter what value you pick: Results in either ⟴
> 
> ◈  The Some area of territory exclusively Israeli... _(With or without Jerusalem as their Capitol)_
> 
> ..............................                 .......................... OR
> 
> ◈  The Some area of territory exclusively Arab Palestinian... _(With or without Jerusalem as their Capitol)_​
> Based on the policy of both sides, each stakes a claim for which the other side claims.   The politically imaginary creation of an entirely new nationality - that is common to both sides, only delays the inevitable Civil War.
> 
> Although it is very easy to sit down at the typewriter and hammer out the creation of conditions in which both sides accept; "without" each side having a significant number of dissenters within their respective constituency, this is strictly imaginary.  Such a solution existing only in the imagination of someone that is profoundly and intellectually disabled in terms of understanding the aspirations and beliefs that are embedded on both sides of the issue.
> 
> This is a quest for a real and workable solution → can only be found by the Tomb Raider on one side and the Relic Hunter on the other.  It is just as elusive a political phantom that can only be put to the test in a Hollywood back lot.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What do you see as genuinely workable Rocco?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
Click to expand...


Are we talking about the same thing?

I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:

From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green

Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.




> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.



Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.





> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.



You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Innocent civilians!*




Why, yes they are.  Soldiers in Israel often carry their rifles around when they aren't on duty, during their military years, which they are allowed to do.  My Israeli cousins did that.  And these girls are beauties!


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, the movement is extremely conscious of its Arab residents and citizens under a sovereign Israel.  In particular, it believes it can bring not ounly full equality but a freedom from the kind of corruption, poverty and incitement which has become normative under PA and Hamas rule.
> 
> Its not the erasure of Arab Palestinian identity -- its the acknowledgement of the failure of Arab Palestinian Nationalism and inability to form a State.  Arab Palestinian nationalism has been an undeniable failure.  They are simply unable to create a nation.  Israel trading pieces of her homeland in exchange for a neighboring Arab Palestinian Nation was an apparently reasonable offer which has turned out to be a failure.
> 
> Arab Palestinians can absolutely keep and maintain their identity while living as citizens in a sovereign Israel.  Witness Quebec and Scotland, as examples.
Click to expand...


I agree, it could possibly work, if it is implemented as you say, and as a two state solution becomes increasingly unlikely, I am a lot more open to some sort of single state.

That said, when I read what Rylah posted, I did google the movement, and along with a ton of requests to donate money, there were articles like this :

From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green

_Women in Green engaged architect Yoram Ginsburg and asked him to prepare a plan. He gathered experts in transportation, law, ecology and more, and began working on the TAMA (National Outline Plan). The plan includes partitioning the land into 12 districts, each one of which will have a governor. The partitioning will be done in such a way that there will not be an Arab majority in any district._​
Another concern that could affect a good outcome is the certainty expressed by leaders of the movement, that they have an absolute right to the entire area.  This is not expressed as a shared right, which would imply some equity, but an absolute right based on God.  God given rights in a world claimed by many Gods and their prophets is tricky to say the least when at least one group living there will not be the people of that regional God.

They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.

They would be allowed to remain in The West Bank but would not have citizenship in Israel but rather Sinai.  I can see a significant downside for the Palestinians with that, can you?  Their existence in their homeland would not be tied to the security of citizenship but to the whim of a state that might not really want them there when population pressures push for expansion.  They would, of course have no political rights.

That is only IF there must be a state. 

They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts, in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  That would certainly dilute their political power, ability to gain resources or press for solutions of issues.  When you consider that there is already an inequality of funding, infrastructure and allocation of resources between Arab communitees and Jewish communitees, this could insure that the Arabs will lack the political power to press for their rights.  In the US we had a problem with racial minorities’ political power being deliberately diluted through clever redistricting schemes that insured they remained poor and inadequately represented.  I don’t see this as different should it be divided in this manner.

The Sovereignty movement is heavily driven by the religious both in terms of rights to the land and governance of the people and their rights.  How will that play out for the Palestinians?  According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.

According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.

On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.    (Page 15 of the document linked below.)                                                                                                                       

https://womeningreen.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ribonut9english.

I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.  Apparently pointing that out, according to rylah is demonizing Israel.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> I agree, it could possibly work, if it is implemented as you say, and as a two state solution becomes increasingly unlikely, I am a lot more open to some sort of single state.
> 
> That said, when I read what Rylah posted, I did google the movement, and along with a ton of requests to donate money, there were articles like this :
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> _Women in Green engaged architect Yoram Ginsburg and asked him to prepare a plan. He gathered experts in transportation, law, ecology and more, and began working on the TAMA (National Outline Plan). The plan includes partitioning the land into 12 districts, each one of which will have a governor. The partitioning will be done in such a way that there will not be an Arab majority in any district._​
> Another concern that could affect a good outcome is the certainty expressed by leaders of the movement, that they have an absolute right to the entire area.  This is not expressed as a shared right, which would imply some equity, but an absolute right based on God.  God given rights in a world claimed by many Gods and their prophets is tricky to say the least when at least one group living there will not be the people of that regional God.
> 
> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> They would be allowed to remain in The West Bank but would not have citizenship in Israel but rather Sinai.  I can see a significant downside for the Palestinians with that, can you?  Their existence in their homeland would not be tied to the security of citizenship but to the whim of a state that might not really want them there when population pressures push for expansion.  They would, of course have no political rights.
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts, in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  That would certainly dilute their political power, ability to gain resources or press for solutions of issues.  When you consider that there is already an inequality of funding, infrastructure and allocation of resources between Arab communitees and Jewish communitees, this could insure that the Arabs will lack the political power to press for their rights.  In the US we had a problem with racial minorities’ political power being deliberately diluted through clever redistricting schemes that insured they remained poor and inadequately represented.  I don’t see this as different should it be divided in this manner.
> 
> The Sovereignty movement is heavily driven by the religious both in terms of rights to the land and governance of the people and their rights.  How will that play out for the Palestinians?  According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.    (Page 15 of the document linked below.)
> 
> https://womeningreen.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ribonut9english.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.



It appears to me that you are over-exaggerating the religious aspects.  The article you linked says:

_“This is a dangerous and stupefying illusion that is allowing a Palestinian state to become a reality right under our noses, with all of the dangers that it presents to the long-term future of the State of Israel,” said Katsover. “Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria is an urgent necessity.” ... 
In 2005, the organization shifted its direction to safeguarding Jewish land in Judea and Samaria, fighting what they describe as the Palestinian Authority’s continual, gradual creeping conquest of land in Judea and Samaria with the economic backing of Europe.  “They started taking over hills in Judea and Samaria in area C,” said Matar. ... 
The plan will help solve the land crisis in Israel, promote real peace and improve the lives of local Arab residents ...
“It is not just about history, ecology or religion,” said Katsover. “It is logic.” ... She said the Arab residents of Judea and Samaria understand that if they want a better economy, better infrastructure, if they want peace, then they will more-likely get that from living in a Jewish-run state._

...so it seems to me that while religious people are obviously going to have religious beliefs -- this is not the driving force behind this movement and not at all the driving force behind the practical application of sovereignty for Israel.

That said, the question on the table is how to preserve sovereign Israel as a State for the Jewish people, with all the cultural identity that this entails, given a large majority of Arabs with a completely different cultural identity?  There is no precedent for this.  (Largely because Israel is unique in the world for not expelling all of her Arab citizens and because Arab Palestine is unique in the world for claiming to want a national identity without ever creating a nation.)

The only solution I can see is for the Arab Palestinian citizens (or residents) of Israel have full human rights and equality, with special protections put in place to preserve her cultural identity, and with special avenues for ensuring they have a voice in their own affairs but with limited political powers.  

Certainly Israel is far more capable of bringing about this in reality than any Arab group is.  Israel has already proven how capable she is of equal treatment for her Arab citizens.  

Possibly set up the Arab citizens of Israel as a seperate Province with limited Provinicial powers?  Self-governed to some extent, while under the ultimate sovereignty of Israel.  As Quebec is in Canada.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.

Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.

Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it could possibly work, if it is implemented as you say, and as a two state solution becomes increasingly unlikely, I am a lot more open to some sort of single state.
> 
> That said, when I read what Rylah posted, I did google the movement, and along with a ton of requests to donate money, there were articles like this :
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> _Women in Green engaged architect Yoram Ginsburg and asked him to prepare a plan. He gathered experts in transportation, law, ecology and more, and began working on the TAMA (National Outline Plan). The plan includes partitioning the land into 12 districts, each one of which will have a governor. The partitioning will be done in such a way that there will not be an Arab majority in any district._​
> Another concern that could affect a good outcome is the certainty expressed by leaders of the movement, that they have an absolute right to the entire area.  This is not expressed as a shared right, which would imply some equity, but an absolute right based on God.  God given rights in a world claimed by many Gods and their prophets is tricky to say the least when at least one group living there will not be the people of that regional God.
> 
> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> They would be allowed to remain in The West Bank but would not have citizenship in Israel but rather Sinai.  I can see a significant downside for the Palestinians with that, can you?  Their existence in their homeland would not be tied to the security of citizenship but to the whim of a state that might not really want them there when population pressures push for expansion.  They would, of course have no political rights.
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts, in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  That would certainly dilute their political power, ability to gain resources or press for solutions of issues.  When you consider that there is already an inequality of funding, infrastructure and allocation of resources between Arab communitees and Jewish communitees, this could insure that the Arabs will lack the political power to press for their rights.  In the US we had a problem with racial minorities’ political power being deliberately diluted through clever redistricting schemes that insured they remained poor and inadequately represented.  I don’t see this as different should it be divided in this manner.
> 
> The Sovereignty movement is heavily driven by the religious both in terms of rights to the land and governance of the people and their rights.  How will that play out for the Palestinians?  According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.    (Page 15 of the document linked below.)
> 
> https://womeningreen.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ribonut9english.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to me that you are over-exaggerating the religious aspects.  The article you linked says:
> 
> _“This is a dangerous and stupefying illusion that is allowing a Palestinian state to become a reality right under our noses, with all of the dangers that it presents to the long-term future of the State of Israel,” said Katsover. “Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria is an urgent necessity.” ...
> In 2005, the organization shifted its direction to safeguarding Jewish land in Judea and Samaria, fighting what they describe as the Palestinian Authority’s continual, gradual creeping conquest of land in Judea and Samaria with the economic backing of Europe.  “They started taking over hills in Judea and Samaria in area C,” said Matar. ...
> The plan will help solve the land crisis in Israel, promote real peace and improve the lives of local Arab residents ...
> “It is not just about history, ecology or religion,” said Katsover. “It is logic.” ... She said the Arab residents of Judea and Samaria understand that if they want a better economy, better infrastructure, if they want peace, then they will more-likely get that from living in a Jewish-run state._
> 
> ...so it seems to me that while religious people are obviously going to have religious beliefs -- this is not the driving force behind this movement and not at all the driving force behind the practical application of sovereignty for Israel.
Click to expand...


Two things are equally emphasized by most of those quoted.  Security.  And a divine right to the land.  Given that, why do you insist that I am overemphasizing the role of religion when it is right there in the movements words and positions. 



> That said, the question on the table is how to preserve sovereign Israel as a State for the Jewish people, with all the cultural identity that this entails, given a large majority of Arabs with a completely different cultural identity?  There is no precedent for this.  (Largely because Israel is unique in the world for not expelling all of her Arab citizens and because Arab Palestine is unique in the world for claiming to want a national identity without ever creating a nation.)



There are two questions and you are ignoring one of them.  How to preserve a Palestinian identity in a wake of a more powerful state that views them as “just Arabs”.

Israel is not unique for not expelling all it’s Arabs and the Jews had a national identity before they had a nation.  There are other multicultural states, you pointed out Canada and Quebec for example.




> The only solution I can see is for the Arab Palestinian citizens (or residents) of Israel have full human rights and equality, with special protections put in place to preserve her cultural identity, and with special avenues for ensuring they have a voice in their own affairs but with limited political powers.



How would you grant limited political powers and still call yourself a democracy?

Limited political powers usually leads to inequities in resources, financing and even rights.  How would that be addressed or would it even matter?



> Certainly Israel is far more capable of bringing about this in reality than any Arab group is.  Israel has already proven how capable she is of equal treatment for her Arab citizens.




Possibly.  And I say that because there is a significant rightwing nationalistic push that is increasingly anti secular and increasingly anti Arab and that seems to be reflected in some of this sovereignty movement members.



> Possibly set up the Arab citizens of Israel as a seperate Province with limited Provinicial powers?  Self-governed to some extent, while under the ultimate sovereignty of Israel.  As Quebec is in Canada.



A federation?  I think something like that is possible and maybe probable.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues*
> The youth set up stands in other places in Jerusalem, Sderot, Tel Aviv, Kfar Saba, Haifa, Bet Shemesh, Hadera, Natanya, and more, where they distributed publicity material, flyers, and stickers containing the essence of the sovereignty initiative's political philosophy, also calling on Knesset Members and Ministers who already pledged allegiance to the principle of sovereignty to move from the declarative stage to the action stage and promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government.
> 
> Read full article: Youth for Sovereignty revolution continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; No “ Right of Return “
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
Click to expand...


To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis
> ⁜→  rylah, ILOVEISRAEL, et al,
> 
> I think it is great that a group of students would "promote sovereignty legislation in the Knesset and in the government."  But I don't think it is the right time yet.  But it should be thought about as one of the possible actions for the future.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Judea and Samaria*!  *
> 
> ◈  Eactly how large is that portion of the territories?
> Or to be more thoughtful   →​◈   How much does that leave the Palestinians?  ​
> I think it is time for the Israelis to get-out-the map, draw the new lines.  You will see immediately the conflict.  And this is a conflict that the Israelis do not want.
> 
> ◈ *West Bank* and Gaza Strip _(the Occupiked Palestinian Territories)_  is ≈ 2401 sq mi.
> 
> ◈ The is  *Judea* and *Samaria* Area ≈  2270 sq mi.​
> Clearly, you see the problem here_*? *_
> 
> Just as the Hostile Arab Palestinians cannot ask for the unreasonable; so it is that the Israels cannot raise the unreason.  So, we need to actually look at the magnitude of the suggested solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
Click to expand...


You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.

That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Innocent civilians!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes they are.  Soldiers in Israel often carry their rifles around when they aren't on duty, during their military years, which they are allowed to do.  My Israeli cousins did that.  And these girls are beauties!
Click to expand...

I thought you would like that.


----------



## Coyote

Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?

How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank

*How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories

....
Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.


*Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*

And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.

“1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.

“2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.

“3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.

“4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.

“5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.

“6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.

“7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?

“Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.

“I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”


*Martin Sherman: The transfer method*

Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.

“Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”

According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.

In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.

“Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”


*Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*

To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.

“The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’

“The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”

Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:

“1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.

“2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.

“3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.

“4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.

“5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.

“6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked up this movement it seems it has little room for the Arab residents of the region.  One plan calls for creating 12 districts in such a way that none will have an Arab majority.  Repeated frequently is the idea that sovereignty will erase the Palestinian identity and they will become "just Arabs".  It seems to be a movement rooted in erasing the Palestinian identity, an irony coming from a group who themselves decry the erasure of identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
Click to expand...


No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.



Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
So predictable.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
Click to expand...


What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> One of key aspect in the Sovereignty movement is integration of the Arab population in Judea into the Israeli society which already includes 20% Arabs. In fact supporters of the movement preset several legal options for the Arab community in Judea to chose from. The most common options discussed are:
> (1) compensation if one can't live with Jews, (2) resident status, and (3) citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  on the other hand what is this "Palestinian identity" if not a call for extinction of the only non-Arab nation in the entire region and denial of any independence to non-Muslims?
> So yes it's definitely Israel's moral duty to say definite "No!" to another Arab demand for "no-Jews allowed" state that will jeopardize the future of both communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony here is that You support Israeli sovereignty over Judea, even opened a thread about  the Emirate Solution as a viable option - but You will demonize the Israelis for expressing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
Click to expand...


I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention". 

Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing?
> 
> I googled youth sovereignty movement.  I came up with a lot requests for donations, and things like this:
> 
> From survival to destiny Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green motivates new generation to action – Women In Green
> 
> Which does in fact talk diluting Arab political influence and erasing Palestinian identity.
> 
> 
> Palestinians are now a people and It isn’t up to you to decide whether or not they are.  Whether their identity was formed in a violent struggle or grew organically or both doesn’t matter and the constant effort to erase it is as revolting as that towards Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  As usual.  I am not demonizing Israel.  I am questioning your youth movement and what appears to be a plan to erase and dilute the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
Click to expand...

I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts
> 
> According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.  Apparently pointing that out, according to rylah is demonizing Israel.



Finally SPECIFICS. Let's go into real practical discussion.

The Sinai idea is a good start, for a good opening joke.
That's a logical fallacy, the whole point is we apply Israeli sovereignty over Judea, not going beyond our borders to create another Arab state. You just don't get the humor behind.

The 12 districts is an idea that has no support because it again misses the whole point and practicality.
I think I've already made it clear and simple - people are fed up with drawing lines in Israel.
Removing the security barrier is also one of the main issues on the table, so no that's again a logical inconsistency.

Rabbi Elyahu father or son? If You want to go into the definitions of Jewish law, I WILL demand the original source and I WILL be specific about each word and its legal standing.

According to MK Tzur, resident can mean either a translation of a term in Jewish law in conversation with the orthodox community, or as it applies in common law? Because one means from a Jewish legal point that the Rabbinate won't be forced to view non-Jews as Jews and apply their rulings on them or deal with any of their issues in the Rabbinic courts. The other means that for a subject of the PA to receive Israeli citizenship once sovereignty is applied, will have to go through a process of application starting from a resident status.
This also means that subjects of other states who happen to live with the Arab community in Judea might as well choose to keep it.

Yehuda Glick didn't pass the vote, so was the reception of that crazy idea. Though I find it funny how You oppose the 12 districts idea while support the canton idea of Mr. Glick.
Oh wait a sec. I just arrived at simple conclusion - You actually support a canton idea, and indirectly the 12 regions idea, because they're the same, only difference is the number of divisions.

How many more times do I have to say it  - the young generation is fed up with drawing new lines in Israel.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts
> 
> According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.  Apparently pointing that out, according to rylah is demonizing Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally SPECIFICS. Let's go into real practical discussion.
> 
> The Sinai idea is a good start, for a good opening joke.
> That's a logical fallacy, the whole point is we apply Israeli sovereignty over Judea, not going beyond our borders to create another Arab state. You just don't get the humor behind.
> 
> The 12 districts is an idea that has no support because it again misses the whole point and practicality.
> I think I've already made it clear and simple - people are fed up with drawing lines in Israel.
> Removing the security barrier is also one of the main issues on the table, so no that's again a logical inconsistency.
> 
> Rabbi Elyahu father or son? If You want to go into the definitions of Jewish law, I WILL demand the original source and I WILL be specific about each word and its legal standing.
> 
> According to MK Tzur, resident can mean either a translation of a term in Jewish law in conversation with the orthodox community, or as it applies in common law? Because one means from a Jewish legal point that the Rabbinate won't be forced to view non-Jews as Jews and apply their rulings on them or deal with any of their issues in the Rabbinic courts. The other means that for a subject of the PA to receive Israeli citizenship once sovereignty is applied, will have to go through a process of application starting from a resident status.
> This also means that subjects of other states who happen to live with the Arab community in Judea might as well choose to keep it.
> 
> Yehuda Glick didn't pass the vote, so was the reception of that crazy idea. Though I find it funny how You oppose the 12 districts idea while support the canton idea of Mr. Glick.
> How many times do I have to say it more - the young generation is fed up with drawing new lines in Israel.
> 
> Oh wait a sec. I just arrived at simple conclusion - You actually support a canton idea, and indirectly the 12 regions idea, because they're the same, only difference is the number of divisions.
Click to expand...


Eliyahu was the Eliyahu quoted in the linked I drew my comments from.

In terms of twelve districts vs the cantons...you fail to see the difference in how they would be apportioned?  You pretend it is the same it except for number of areas, is it?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What political influence Arabs have under PA or Hamas?
> In Israel they get elected to the parliament and put presidents and PM's in jail.
> 
> Erasing the Palestinian identity, what is that? It's was our identity before Arabs stole it, the whole modern concept was defined as a function of Jewish identity. It belongs to me, it was stolen from me, and in the most cynical way used by my enemies who don't even know the meaning of the word as a slogan of my demise.
> I'm the only one who demands it is not erased in its most true sense. Let's call it by its name - a political version of replacement theology. Be it Arab Palestinianism, or Christian messianism, or even Muslim submission - all are my original terms that were openly taken from me and twisted to their 180 degree opposite, and to add injury to insult used as an excuse to call for my physical and spiritual demise.
> 
> Let me sum it up very shortly - all of those terms above are mine, and when I use them all of them mean inclusion of You . Yet each time it is used by You (specifically and figuratively) it somehow always ends up being used to accuse and exclude me. So yes, using Your terminology, I "erase" the version that excludes me by carefully keeping the one that includes You, because only one of those comes from truth we both can agree upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.
Click to expand...


Go ask an Arab  and a Jew to pronounce the first letter of the word, or its meaning in the local language,
then tell me who stole what from whom.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, I erase no one.  I am pointing out what the movement itself actually says.  Their words. Do you you think you are the only people who are allowed an identity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ask an Arab  and a Jew to pronounce the first letter of the word, or its meaning in the local language,
> then tell me who stole what from whom.
Click to expand...

No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts
> 
> According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.  Apparently pointing that out, according to rylah is demonizing Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally SPECIFICS. Let's go into real practical discussion.
> 
> The Sinai idea is a good start, for a good opening joke.
> That's a logical fallacy, the whole point is we apply Israeli sovereignty over Judea, not going beyond our borders to create another Arab state. You just don't get the humor behind.
> 
> The 12 districts is an idea that has no support because it again misses the whole point and practicality.
> I think I've already made it clear and simple - people are fed up with drawing lines in Israel.
> Removing the security barrier is also one of the main issues on the table, so no that's again a logical inconsistency.
> 
> Rabbi Elyahu father or son? If You want to go into the definitions of Jewish law, I WILL demand the original source and I WILL be specific about each word and its legal standing.
> 
> According to MK Tzur, resident can mean either a translation of a term in Jewish law in conversation with the orthodox community, or as it applies in common law? Because one means from a Jewish legal point that the Rabbinate won't be forced to view non-Jews as Jews and apply their rulings on them or deal with any of their issues in the Rabbinic courts. The other means that for a subject of the PA to receive Israeli citizenship once sovereignty is applied, will have to go through a process of application starting from a resident status.
> This also means that subjects of other states who happen to live with the Arab community in Judea might as well choose to keep it.
> 
> Yehuda Glick didn't pass the vote, so was the reception of that crazy idea. Though I find it funny how You oppose the 12 districts idea while support the canton idea of Mr. Glick.
> How many times do I have to say it more - the young generation is fed up with drawing new lines in Israel.
> 
> Oh wait a sec. I just arrived at simple conclusion - You actually support a canton idea, and indirectly the 12 regions idea, because they're the same, only difference is the number of divisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eliyahu was the Eliyahu quoted in the linked I drew my comments from.
> 
> In terms of twelve districts vs the cantons...you fail to see the difference in how they would be apportioned?  You pretend it is the same it except for number of areas, is it?
Click to expand...


First of all they are Rabbis, one of them was a sage of the generation, so please some respect could be healthy. You have no dog in this fight, so respect the boundaries if You want to have any further discussion, criticize all You want but in Israel we refer to religious leaders and kings, no matter how hostile, by their title before the name. So did (Rishon LeTzion) Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZV"KL when he addressed Iran leader Ayatollah Khamenei in a direct official letter from Israel.
I looked several times, You must be looking at a different source.

And yes I see both cantons and regions as essentially the same ideas,it's a small place, 2 geographical regions Judea Samaria. As I said earlier, all goes back to Dr. Kedar's Emirates solution. But I don't want those divisions, I want the recognized Sheikhs of the main tribes to establish their representative in a unified body with the Rabbinate, I want constant open channel under Israeli protection with the Muftis as well, I want people like Rabbi Elyahu ZTZV"KL to sit with recognized chief Muslim leaders and to find that thing, we all looking for but afraid to utter the word without ridicule, as an example for everyone else . But how can I discuss such issues with people who have very shallow understanding of theology and modern interreligious discourse and its effect on cu culture?

Some go so far in denial as to declare the conflict has nothing to do with religion at all.
But one thing for sure there is a lot of Jewish-Christian open debates going on a regular basis everywhere freedom of expression and intellectual rigor are appreciated. In Israel Rabbis invite Pastors to debates and vise versa, I have the freedom  and real comfort to discuss religion with anyone "on the street" in Israel, You know to real human extent, go to people who don't have a bad look in the eye seeing my kippa and beard. Jewish culture is all about open debate, but I don't see any Jewish-Muslim open debates, Muslims willingly debate Christians but not Jews, not in any open representative manner, very rarely on the streets of Europe, and usually on a very shallow level.

I'm just saying, there're a lot of potential agreements in many hot topics that only seem as explosive. There's no other like Israel where this debate is more relevant and worthy of taking place.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are the Israelis?
⁜→  Coyote, rylah, et al,



Coyote said:


> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, there are some rough patches that need ironed-out.   This runs afoul of the concept that there can be no stateless person(s).

And the concept of a separate and distinct member of society (one a citizen and one not) runs dangerously close to a pre-destined  "Apartheid-like" society.



Coyote said:


> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but its success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.


*(COMMENT)*

The trick here is not to create a political entity that, like a cube of sugar in water → the cube floats and remains solid for a while.  But after a time, it breaks down and you have to start over again.   Destine to fail.

*(COMMENT)*

There are two things that many of the plans fail to address.

◈  Poverty and the necessity to support the new economy, financial institutions, water allocations and other transporation and utility systems.  This may sound funny, at first, but believe me when I say that these subdivided political entities are not going to survive in isolation.  Thus, every aspect of the 21st Century is going to need to be interlocking.

◈  The plans assume that the envolved populations are going to work to make there peiceof the plan a going concern.  You have to ensure that the new entity is not just another incubator and growth medium for Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're implying too much without fully understanding what's being said.
> Identity is not a thing one can allow or not, one can steal one though,
> like using my ID to buy a gun for my murder.
> 
> That's exactly the effect of Your use of the term "Palestinian identity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ask an Arab  and a Jew to pronounce the first letter of the word, or its meaning in the local language,
> then tell me who stole what from whom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
Click to expand...

I'm sure You already know the meaning of the word 'Palestine',
Here's another fun fact for You - 'Hamas' means corruption and robbery.
It couldn't be more in Your face, and everyone who knows Hebrew hears exactly that word.

Let's go back to my first question You've dodged.
And I'll try to rephrase if it helps, do You really honestly think that applying Israeli sovereignty, removing the military control would degrade the political status of the Arab population in Judea, degrade really?
You mean they won't be allowed to go to the Marmara?...oh wait...

We know which is the best Arab country in the world, it's the Jewish one.
No other version of Palestine needed. Gaza should be recognized as an independent state once they get rid of Hamas and become regional allies as an Emirate.
In any way You look at it if Gazans allied with Israel, they would not only improve their situation but actually become a very successful state.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.



NO ONE is denying the right of the Arab Palestinians to their identity.  Just like NO ONE is denying the right of Quebecers to their identity.  Quebecers have a very strong French Canadian identity which is absolutely unique in the world.  It is a very distinct and separate culture.  And it exists just fine in Canada.  

What Quebecers do not have is sovereignty.  Nor do they have the political ability to fundamentally change the nature of Canada.  What is being suggested for the Arab Palestinians is a similar concept.  There is nothing immoral or erasing about this concept!  The Arab Palestinians have been given a hundred years of opportunities to create a nation.  They can't DO it.  They are fundamentally unable to bring it about.  So.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.



No.  "Stole" is a perfectly apt term.  So is "replacement" -- as in "replacement history". 

Name the Jewish historical sites in the homeland of the Jewish people which do NOT have a replacement history sitting on top of them in the form of a narrative, a monument, a holy shrine, or a usurping of a Jewish character?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
Click to expand...


Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Israel is not unique for not expelling all it’s Arabs


How not?  Normally with national liberation movements and conflicts of this type between two distinct cultures and ethnicities (and especially at the time period) there is a population exchange as a direct result of war.  Do you have an example of this NOT occurring?



> and the Jews had a national identity before they had a nation.



They also had the ability to form a nation.  Your point is?  The Arab Palestinians have had an identity for some time.  But they do not seem to have the will to form a nation.  Israel managed it in about 26 years.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE is denying the right of the Arab Palestinians to their identity.  Just like NO ONE is denying the right of Quebecers to their identity.  Quebecers have a very strong French Canadian identity which is absolutely unique in the world.  It is a very distinct and separate culture.  And it exists just fine in Canada.
> 
> What Quebecers do not have is sovereignty.  Nor do they have the political ability to fundamentally change the nature of Canada.  What is being suggested for the Arab Palestinians is a similar concept.  There is nothing immoral or erasing about this concept!  The Arab Palestinians have been given a hundred years of opportunities to create a nation.  They can't DO it.  They are fundamentally unable to bring it about.  So.
Click to expand...


You bring a really good point
Isn't Canada also one of the few full democracies?
Very insightful


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is you who are trying to steal it, by erasing it.  By implying it can not coexist with a Jewish identity.  Two people’s belonging to one land, but you need to deny the existence of one, claiming it to be stolen?  Deny them their right to their identity? That is exactly what you are doing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ask an Arab  and a Jew to pronounce the first letter of the word, or its meaning in the local language,
> then tell me who stole what from whom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure You already know the meaning of the word 'Palestine',
> Here's another fun fact for You - 'Hamas' means corruption and robbery.
> It couldn't be more in Your face, and everyone who knows Hebrew hears exactly that word.
> 
> Let's go back to my first question You've dodged.
> And I'll try to rephrase if it helps, do You really honestly think that applying Israeli sovereignty, removing the military control would degrade the political status of the Arab population in Judea, degrade really?
> You mean they won't be allowed to go to the Marmara?...oh wait...
> 
> We know which is the best Arab country in the world, it's the Jewish one.
> No other version of Palestine needed. Gaza should be recognized as an independent state once they get rid of Hamas and become regional allies as an Emirate.
> In any way You look at it if Gazans allied with Israel, they would not only improve their situation but actually become a very successful state.
Click to expand...

To answer your rephrased question, yes it has that possibility depending how it is done.  I think Rocco outlined the pitfalls quite well in the post above yours.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  "Stole" is a perfectly apt term.  So is "replacement" -- as in "replacement history".
> 
> Name the Jewish historical sites in the homeland of the Jewish people which do NOT have a replacement history sitting on top of them in the form of a narrative, a monument, a holy shrine, or a usurping of a Jewish character?
Click to expand...

I disagree.  The Palestinians are themselves a people.  They did not steal that identity and claiming it is stolen is little more than denying them their identity.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
Click to expand...


You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up. 

I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff? 

Honest discussion is a two way street.

Good day.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not unique for not expelling all it’s Arabs
> 
> 
> 
> How not?  Normally with national liberation movements and conflicts of this type between two distinct cultures and ethnicities (and especially at the time period) there is a population exchange as a direct result of war.  Do you have an example of this NOT occurring?
Click to expand...


There are plenty of examples where the entire minority population was not expelled as a result of conflict.  India.  The Balkans.
The US when it took territory from Mexico. The UK.  So no, it is not unique



> and the Jews had a national identity before they had a nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had the ability to form a nation.  Your point is?  The Arab Palestinians have had an identity for some time.  But they do not seem to have the will to form a nation.  Israel managed it in about 26 years.
Click to expand...


I do not disagree with you on the ability to form a nation.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  "Stole" is a perfectly apt term.  So is "replacement" -- as in "replacement history".
> 
> Name the Jewish historical sites in the homeland of the Jewish people which do NOT have a replacement history sitting on top of them in the form of a narrative, a monument, a holy shrine, or a usurping of a Jewish character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.  The Palestinians are themselves a people.  They did not steal that identity and claiming it is stolen is little more than denying them their identity.
Click to expand...


Arab Palestinians did not steal their identity. They created an identity. But they ARE actively and deliberately erasing and replacing Jewish identity. To the point that people call JC a Palestinian, which is absurd.  And discuss ancient Palestine which is also absurd. 

NO ONE is erasing or denying Arab Palestinian identity. And acknowledging Jewish identity and history does not erase the Arab Palestinians.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also talk about the idea that if there must be a Palestinian state, put it in the Sinai, a region that is not particularly hospitable, for a start: Sinai Peninsula - New World Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> That is only IF there must be a state.
> 
> They call for dividing the West Bank into 12 districts
> 
> According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu
> 
> According to MK Ben-Tzur, the Palestinian will a resident, not a citizen.
> 
> On the other hand, MK Yehuda Gluck  proposes sovereignty in the form of a federation, which sounds potentially better.
> 
> I think sovereignty is a possible solution to a complex problem but it’s success depends very much on how it is applied, and this movement specifically has some questionable aspects.  Apparently pointing that out, according to rylah is demonizing Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally SPECIFICS. Let's go into real practical discussion.
> 
> The Sinai idea is a good start, for a good opening joke.
> That's a logical fallacy, the whole point is we apply Israeli sovereignty over Judea, not going beyond our borders to create another Arab state. You just don't get the humor behind.
> 
> The 12 districts is an idea that has no support because it again misses the whole point and practicality.
> I think I've already made it clear and simple - people are fed up with drawing lines in Israel.
> Removing the security barrier is also one of the main issues on the table, so no that's again a logical inconsistency.
> 
> Rabbi Elyahu father or son? If You want to go into the definitions of Jewish law, I WILL demand the original source and I WILL be specific about each word and its legal standing.
> 
> According to MK Tzur, resident can mean either a translation of a term in Jewish law in conversation with the orthodox community, or as it applies in common law? Because one means from a Jewish legal point that the Rabbinate won't be forced to view non-Jews as Jews and apply their rulings on them or deal with any of their issues in the Rabbinic courts. The other means that for a subject of the PA to receive Israeli citizenship once sovereignty is applied, will have to go through a process of application starting from a resident status.
> This also means that subjects of other states who happen to live with the Arab community in Judea might as well choose to keep it.
> 
> Yehuda Glick didn't pass the vote, so was the reception of that crazy idea. Though I find it funny how You oppose the 12 districts idea while support the canton idea of Mr. Glick.
> How many times do I have to say it more - the young generation is fed up with drawing new lines in Israel.
> 
> Oh wait a sec. I just arrived at simple conclusion - You actually support a canton idea, and indirectly the 12 regions idea, because they're the same, only difference is the number of divisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eliyahu was the Eliyahu quoted in the linked I drew my comments from.
> 
> In terms of twelve districts vs the cantons...you fail to see the difference in how they would be apportioned?  You pretend it is the same it except for number of areas, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all they are Rabbis, one of them was a sage of the generation, so please some respect could be healthy. You have no dog in this fight, so respect the boundaries if You want to have any further discussion, criticize all You want but in Israel we refer to religious leaders and kings, no matter how hostile, by their title before the name. So did (Rishon LeTzion) Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZV"KL when he addressed Iran leader Ayatollah Khamenei in a direct official letter from Israel.
> I looked several times, You must be looking at a different source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should quit assuming disrespect is intended.  I do not know the intricacies of the forms of address you are demanding nor would I expect others to know such about my own faith.  You seem to assume everything I say is a slight, an insult, or demonizing.  I shorten because I am typing on a phone and that media alone makes it more difficult.
> 
> In post 1363, I provided this link:  https://womeningreen.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ribonut9english.
> 
> On page 8, are statements by him.  He is referred to as Rav. Shmuel Eliahu and as Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu.  In my initial post, I referred to him as "Rabbi" then you started picking at the name, indicating you had not even made the effort to read the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I see both cantons and regions as essentially the same ideas,it's a small place, 2 geographical regions Judea Samaria. As I said earlier, all goes back to Dr. Kedar's Emirates solution. But I don't want those divisions, I want the recognized Sheikhs of the main tribes to establish their representative in a unified body with the Rabbinate, I want constant open channel under Israeli protection with the Muftis as well, I want people like Rabbi Elyahu ZTZV"KL to sit with recognized chief Muslim leaders and to find that thing, we all looking for but afraid to utter the word without ridicule, as an example for everyone else . But how can I discuss such issues with people who have very shallow understanding of theology and modern interreligious discourse and its effect on cu culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not make a claim to any deep understanding of theology and I also LIKE what you want but I don't think you listen because you are too busy attacking when someone disagrees.  Cantons and districts could be the same.  Yet, the plan outlined by one group for division into 12 districts states specifically they will be divided in such a way as none will have an Arab majority.  The difference is not that of districts or cantons, but of a specific plan (for districts) vs a specific plan (for cantons) and you are quibbling over words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some go so far in denial as to declare the conflict has nothing to do with religion at all.
> But one thing for sure there is a lot of Jewish-Christian open debates going on a regular basis everywhere freedom of expression and intellectual rigor are appreciated. In Israel Rabbis invite Pastors to debates and vise versa, I have the freedom  and real comfort to discuss religion with anyone "on the street" in Israel, You know to real human extent, go to people who don't have a bad look in the eye seeing my kippa and beard.* Jewish culture is all about open debate, but I don't see any Jewish-Muslim open debates, Muslims willingly debate Christians but not Jews, not in any open representative manner, very rarely on the streets of Europe, and usually on a very shallow level.*
> 
> I'm just saying,* there're a lot of potential agreements in many hot topics that only seem as explosive*. There's no other like Israel where this debate is more relevant and worthy of taking place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look Rylah, I respect you.  I respect your point of view because it is uniquely rooted in Israel and in religion, and as I think you said, you are an Iraqi Jew?  That gives you perspectives that I will never have.   I don't know what the religious climate is in the streets of Israel.  I do know what it is in the US.  Everyone has a different perspective and that doesn't mean they are right or wrong. My impressions of Jewish Israeli culture come primarily from the scientists my mother worked with in collarborative studies involving heart disease and nutrition between NIH and Israel.  They visited for lengthy periods (and vice versa) and when they were here, I got to meet them.  They ranged from a couple, both high level scientists, who survived the concentration camps to a young woman who was born in Israel.
> 
> And lastly, I agree.  I see interfaith collaberation and dialogue going on here in the US, so why not elsewhere?  In the end, people want the same things - a good economy, a job, the ability to raise a family and educate their children.  Broad economic security fuels peace.
> 
> When I look at "sovereignity movements" I see potential - both good, and problematic - depending on how it is applied.  You made broad and general statements.  I googled it, and what I looked at was among the first that came up.  You poo poo'd the Haaretz article.  Why?  Because it is Hararetz?  Leftwing?  I thought some of the sovereignty ideas had merit.  Some did not.  A federation?  Caliphates?
> 
> I think Israel will end up annexing, I think it has to because there is no national unity or leadership among the Palestinians of the West Bank.  They have not been able to form a state and that is not solely the fault of Israel (though I also think the rightwing of Israel never planned on giving up any of the territory).  So it will happen.  But there are better and worse ways to do it.  I hope they choose for the long term better for all the population, that they invest in infrastructure for all, and economic prosperity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  "Stole" is a perfectly apt term.  So is "replacement" -- as in "replacement history".
> 
> Name the Jewish historical sites in the homeland of the Jewish people which do NOT have a replacement history sitting on top of them in the form of a narrative, a monument, a holy shrine, or a usurping of a Jewish character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.  The Palestinians are themselves a people.  They did not steal that identity and claiming it is stolen is little more than denying them their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians did not steal their identity. They created an identity. But they ARE actively and deliberately erasing and replacing Jewish identity. To the point that people call JC a Palestinian, which is absurd.  And discuss ancient Palestine which is also absurd.
> 
> *NO ONE is erasing or denying Arab Palestinian identity. And acknowledging Jewish identity and history does not erase the Arab Palestinians*.
Click to expand...


Yes.  They are.  They do so everytime they say they are just moslem Arabs.  And yes - I agree, acknowledging Jewish identity and history does not eras the Arab Palestinians.  Just as acknowledging Palestinian identity does not erase the Jewish identity.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not unique for not expelling all it’s Arabs
> 
> 
> 
> How not?  Normally with national liberation movements and conflicts of this type between two distinct cultures and ethnicities (and especially at the time period) there is a population exchange as a direct result of war.  Do you have an example of this NOT occurring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of examples where the entire minority population was not expelled as a result of conflict.  India.  The Balkans.
Click to expand...


India had only a 10% minority Muslim population after the partition. Of the former Yugoslavian States most have only small numbers of minority populations 10-15%. 

The exception seems to be Bosnia which has a significant Serbian population (30%). 

Israel will be more like 50%.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying it comes from Jewish identity, not that it cannot coexist.
> It does just that in the Jewish version of Palestine, and the opposite in the Arab one...which is again by their own words is a "Zionist invention".
> 
> Quiet different from what You implied, don't You think?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t imply anything.  I said exactly what I meant. The Arabs did not “steal” your identity.  The Palestinians created their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ask an Arab  and a Jew to pronounce the first letter of the word, or its meaning in the local language,
> then tell me who stole what from whom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure You already know the meaning of the word 'Palestine',
> Here's another fun fact for You - 'Hamas' means corruption and robbery.
> It couldn't be more in Your face, and everyone who knows Hebrew hears exactly that word.
> 
> Let's go back to my first question You've dodged.
> And I'll try to rephrase if it helps, do You really honestly think that applying Israeli sovereignty, removing the military control would degrade the political status of the Arab population in Judea, degrade really?
> You mean they won't be allowed to go to the Marmara?...oh wait...
> 
> We know which is the best Arab country in the world, it's the Jewish one.
> No other version of Palestine needed. Gaza should be recognized as an independent state once they get rid of Hamas and become regional allies as an Emirate.
> In any way You look at it if Gazans allied with Israel, they would not only improve their situation but actually become a very successful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To answer your rephrased question, yes it has that possibility depending how it is done.  I think Rocco outlined the pitfalls quite well in the post above yours.
Click to expand...


I disagree with our friend Roccor on that point.
All it needs is clarification.
There's no precedent in modern times for a Jewish state, people worldwide see Muslim and Christian states, as well as Jews themselves and project foreign concepts into Jewish terms.

All I'm asking, and this is not without respect to all Abrahamic religions is not to project Christianity and Islam into our original and indigenous terms of self determination.
It's an interesting topic, at least to me, and I'll explain in following posts. I think the Jewish state is an exemplary case of tolerance that deserved our solid right to allowed further determine our sovereignty as a "sacred trust of the civilization" literally speaking. We have sacrificed so much of our own cultural and religious rights to make sure that other minorities feel welcome in our society, with all the complex context, that we at least deserve to be heard. And this is exactly what's happening in the region, You see both liberals and conservatives in the Muslim world use the same lexicon, it's not only about strategic alliance, they even talk about it openly now in Arabic Al-Jazeerah. Wars are wars, but reformation and progress of the region comes through Israel, it's the tiniest country that questions every big liberal and conservative aspect as its been at its frozen status quo in the region for centuries.

And YES I'm saying Israel is the best Arab country in the middle east, it just happens to be a Jewish state, and nothing bad about it, quiet the opposite, challenges many old prejudice not only about Jews.
So if You want Arab rule let's keep the 99.9% of the region under it, and keep Judea and Israel as a Jewish state exactly for the sake of both the Arab and Jewish communities and some basic liberal values.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not unique for not expelling all it’s Arabs
> 
> 
> 
> How not?  Normally with national liberation movements and conflicts of this type between two distinct cultures and ethnicities (and especially at the time period) there is a population exchange as a direct result of war.  Do you have an example of this NOT occurring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of examples where the entire minority population was not expelled as a result of conflict.  India.  The Balkans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India had only a 10% minority Muslim population after the partition. Of the former Yugoslavian States most have only small numbers of minority populations 10-15%.
> 
> The exception seems to be Bosnia which has a significant Serbian population (30%).
> 
> Israel will be more like 50%.
Click to expand...


Did You include Gaza in that estimate?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one “stole” from anyone and your insistence on using the term is nothing more than an attempt to degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  "Stole" is a perfectly apt term.  So is "replacement" -- as in "replacement history".
> 
> Name the Jewish historical sites in the homeland of the Jewish people which do NOT have a replacement history sitting on top of them in the form of a narrative, a monument, a holy shrine, or a usurping of a Jewish character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.  The Palestinians are themselves a people.  They did not steal that identity and claiming it is stolen is little more than denying them their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians did not steal their identity. They created an identity. But they ARE actively and deliberately erasing and replacing Jewish identity. To the point that people call JC a Palestinian, which is absurd.  And discuss ancient Palestine which is also absurd.
> 
> *NO ONE is erasing or denying Arab Palestinian identity. And acknowledging Jewish identity and history does not erase the Arab Palestinians*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are.  They do so everytime they say they are just moslem Arabs.  And yes - I agree, acknowledging Jewish identity and history does not eras the Arab Palestinians.  Just as acknowledging Palestinian identity does not erase the Jewish identity.
Click to expand...

There stands a fact in the middle of all these arguments, backed in international law which recognizes the indigenous status of the Jewish nation to *re-constitute* their historic homeland.
That is the Palestinian identity everyone is trying to fight the one that does more than anyone else to tolerate others, the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.



Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?  

Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
Click to expand...


Good day to You too.
You want to talk about honesty and sources?
Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:

"There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf

Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.

Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?

Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".

Q.What regarding political status?
In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.

When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.

Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .

Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.


----------



## P F Tinmore

I just read the last half dozen pages of this interesting conversation. However, I don't recall seeing any input from the Palestinians.

Did I miss something?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I just read the last half dozen pages of this interesting conversation. However, I don't recall seeing any input from the Palestinians.
> 
> Did I miss something?


*Sheikh Tamimi of Qatar - "Our Sovereignty Is A Red Line"*


----------



## rylah

*What Arabs in Hebron Really Think About Israeli Sovereignty in Judea and Samaria*

Ashraf Jabari, an Arab Muslim resident of Hebron talks about relations with the Jewish community, spokesperson Noam Arnon, Israeli sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, and what local Arabs think about the Palestinian Authority. This speech was part of a panel discussion at the 4th annual Sovereignty Conference held in Jerusalem. Also on the panel were Noam Arnon of Hebron, Sheikh Abu Halil El-Tamimi, Abu Naim al Tarifi of Ramallah, Anett Haskia of Akko, journalist Shalom Yerushalmi of Ma'ariv news, and Jonathan Elkhoury of Lebanon. Speeches were held in Arabic and Hebrew with translation into English.

*press CC for subtitles


----------



## rylah

*Ultra-Orthodox Woman Finds Home in Israeli Labor Party*

One woman's candidacy for Israel's Labor party is making headlines. Michal Zernowitski is 38-years-old, a feminist, a leftist and and ultra- Orthodox Jew. Meet the woman who is confounding prejudices in Israel. Our Julia Ganansia and Rotem Ben Hamo have the story.


----------



## rylah

*US Amb. to Israel Friedman on Israeli-Palestinian Peace Deal*

At the Israeli-Palestinian International Economic Forum, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman dished on the Israeli-Palestinian peace deal prospects. What would it take to get a deal done and what's standing in the way? Mohammad Al-Kassim analyzes.


----------



## rylah

*2019 Elections: Gantz-Lapid Unity*


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> I just read the last half dozen pages of this interesting conversation. However, I don't recall seeing any input from the Palestinians.
> 
> Did I miss something?



Indeed. The Arab Palestinians appear to lack the ability to have anything to input.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
Click to expand...

We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one view of sovereignty, from the left. Do you agree? Disagree?  Agree with some of it...disagree with other points?
> 
> How Israeli right-wing thinkers envision the annexation of the West Bank
> 
> *How Israeli Right-wing Thinkers Envision the Annexation of the West Bank *
> From granting the Palestinians the right to vote in Jordan to expelling them creatively – how rightists propose to apply Israeli sovereignty in the Palestinian Territories
> 
> ....
> Katzover and Matar aren’t alone. The “sovereignty dialogue” is gaining pace in Israel, so now is the time to examine what the proponents of sovereignty mean when they talk about it. Katzover and Matar told me who they think the major players are, so I set out to discover what they’re anguishing over and which issues bother them – legally, economically and morally – and what they argue about among themselves.
> 
> 
> *Naftali Bennett: ‘Autonomy on steroids’*
> 
> And then there’s a “Marshall Plan” for Judea and Samaria. If I were prime minister, I’d do it immediately.
> 
> “1. Freedom of movement between Binyamin and Gush Etzion – between Ramallah and Bethlehem. I begin by building that road.
> 
> “2. I triple the number of lanes for security checks, so that an Arab who lives in Nablus and works in Rosh Ha’ayin won’t wait three hours at the checkpoints, but five minutes. There will be dignity and respect for every person at the checkpoints.
> 
> “3. An open tourist region. In terms of tourism, the Land of Israel is one unit, so a ship will dock at Haifa and from there the tourists will travel to Nazareth, Nablus, Jerusalem, Bethlehem, Hebron, and a stamp of transit for an integrated tourist region can be organized for them to get the ball rolling.
> 
> “4. A land port in Jenin. A dock, or more than one, can be allocated to the Palestinians in Haifa. Apart from the security responsibility, the customs responsibility will be theirs. We won’t levy anything, there will be a passage from Haifa to Jenin, and the offloading will take place in Jenin.
> 
> “5. I establish joint industrial zones for Arabs and Jews, as exist now, but 10 times as many in Judea and Samaria. The Palestinian people – all told – are of a high level. Israel faces serious personnel problems in countless areas, from agriculture and construction to high-tech, and we can create a very good opportunity. Palestinians working in Israeli businesses is a very significant layer of the realistic Palestinian economy.
> 
> “6. Upgrading of infrastructure in Judea and Samaria. It’s unbelievable that the chief road artery in Judea and Samaria looks like a neglected alley. How does it serve the Israeli interest if settlers or Palestinians wait in line for an hour to enter at Hizma [near Jerusalem]? It’s intolerable for everyone.
> 
> “7. We’re proud of our agricultural technology. We talk about the Israeli [dairy] cow, which yields three or four times as much [as their peers globally], and we go to India or China to apply it. Why not in the Palestinian Authority, our neighbors?
> 
> “Those steps give a real spurt to the quality of life in Judea and Samaria – a life of dignity, [though] not full realization of the desire for a state. It’s less than a state, but it seems to me to be as good as it gets.
> 
> “I don’t rule out functional autonomy within Jordan. If Jordan decides on it and the Palestinians want to be citizens of Jordan who live in the Palestinian Authority or in Area C, that’s also possible. If they want to live in Moti Kedar’s cantons [see below], that’s also possible. They will decide. But in the end, there is one status in the territories of Israel, namely the citizens of Israel.There won’t be one territory with two statuses. Accordingly, there is no apartheid here.”
> 
> 
> *Martin Sherman: The transfer method*
> 
> Martin Sherman, the founder and CEO of the Israel Institute for Strategic Studies, is probably the most extreme of all the annexationists. He advocates applying Israeli sovereignty to the whole West Bank and is also the only one who wants to annex the Gaza Strip as well. He says there is no other way to ensure Israel’s security militarily.
> 
> “Bennett’s plan sounds logical, until you look at the map, and then you see corridors everywhere, so sovereignty is meaningless,” he says. “Even if there is only a 30 percent Palestinian minority, it’s still a recipe for Lebanonization. They’re a very hostile group.”
> 
> According to Sherman, Israel needs to act vigorously to reduce the Arab presence. How? War is the most effective way, Sherman says (because "'kinetic means' are more acceptable," as he told the Ribonut correspondent). But if there’s no war - and Sherman claims he's not calling to start one - “a series of incentives is needed so they’ll leave. Positive incentives – money for families that leave and negative ones: to declare them an enemy and start to gradually reduce the provision of services and goods to the Palestinians” in both the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> In Sherman’s view, Israel has no moral, legal or practical obligation to maintain the socioeconomic life of an enemy that’s committed to its extinction. On the contrary, its moral obligation is to bring about its collapse in order to prevent attempts to liquidate Israel and kill its citizens. Together with declaring the Palestinians a collective enemy, Israel should revoke its recognition of the PA and work to dismantle it.
> 
> “Anyone who wants to leave should take an emigration package and look for somewhere else to live,” Sherman says. “Let them go to Indonesia, or India, for example. Transfer isn’t a dirty word.”
> 
> 
> *Mordechai Kedar: The emirates method*
> 
> To understand the emirates plan of Middle East affairs expert Mordechai Kedar (of Bar-Ilan University and the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies), you must hear his take on the entire region. “In the Middle East, the strongest group is the family, and then the extended family, the clan, the tribe. Most of the modern states in the Middle East – Iraq, Syria, Sudan, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco – were created by colonialists, and the state was forced on the groups that lived in its territory,” he says.
> 
> “The idea of the modern state wasn’t welcomed by the majority of citizens, and it didn’t supplant traditional loyalties. So there’s no ‘Syrian people,’ no ‘Iraqi people’ and no ‘Libyan people.’
> 
> “The Palestinian story is much the same. We tried to build a people on the basis of the idea of a Palestinian state, to remove the primary reference group and create a national consciousness that wouldn’t be challenged by competing forms of consciousness: the tribe, the ethnic, religious or communal group. That attempt isn’t working. Accordingly, we need to act according to the successful model of the Gulf emirates, which are based on local families.”
> 
> Here, then, are the stages of Kedar’s plan, in his words:
> 
> “1. Recognizing the Gaza Strip as a state, because it possesses all of a state’s attributes. Hamas has ruled in Gaza for 11 years, and its government takes the right attitude toward the local families.
> 
> “2. Application of Israeli sovereignty to all of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “3. Dismantlement of the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> “4. Establishment of seven emirates – city-states – in the West Bank: in Arab Hebron and in Jericho, Ramallah, Qalqilyah, Tul Karm, Nablus and Jenin. They would be independent emirates based on the local families. The emirates’ inhabitants will be their citizens – citizens of the Emirate of Hebron, citizens of the Emirate of Nablus and so on.
> 
> “5. The rural areas will remain under Israeli sovereignty.
> 
> “6. Israel should offer Israeli citizenship to the residents of the rural villages, who make up about 10 percent of the Arab population in the West Bank and don’t pose a demographic threat. They will live in Israel like the Arabs of the Galilee and  the Little Triangle Area in central Israel, which is roughly bounded by the Arab towns of Baka al-Garbiyeh, Taibeh and Tira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
Click to expand...

What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.

What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.

That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.  

Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
Click to expand...


We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture. 

If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knew this one would come, read it before our conversation just to see how we will be attacked.
> So predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.
> 
> What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.
> 
> Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.
Click to expand...


Regarding the link Yes, my mistake You've posted the same one, I didn't see.
Though it was strange how You couldn't give the name of the Rabbi or the actual quote.

The dhimmi status is of a non-citizen, and not by choice. Under those rules Jews were not allowed to ride horses or camels, own weapons, build synagogues taller than mosques or houses, , could not display religious symbols in public, engrave Arabic in jewelry, sell wine, Jews didn't have the option to be citizens, ware banned from sounding the Shofar on their holiest days or go to the tomb of their patriarchs, had to pay a skull tax and if Jewish girls lost a father they'd be taken by Muslim men.

None of these are suggested, or exist in Jewish law, don't twist it.
What is being discussed are 3 options for the Arab communities in Judea to choose from:  
(1) Compensation if can't live with Jews
(2) Residency conditioned on recognition of Israel sovereignty
(3) Citizenship


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Why is it so important to deny them that?



Because they deny it to others,
because their version demands no Jews as a precondition to their sovereignty, even less than a Dhimmi.

Because its end result is total domination of one group over the entire middle east,
at the account and to the detriment of all involved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *US Amb. to Israel Friedman on Israeli-Palestinian Peace Deal*
> 
> At the Israeli-Palestinian International Economic Forum, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman dished on the Israeli-Palestinian peace deal prospects. What would it take to get a deal done and what's standing in the way? Mohammad Al-Kassim analyzes.


I know what the Deal of the Century is. The Palestinians will live in small bantustans subservient to Israel. The economy will be low level employment (cheap labor) in Israeli companies.

*Watch this space!*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US Amb. to Israel Friedman on Israeli-Palestinian Peace Deal*
> 
> At the Israeli-Palestinian International Economic Forum, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman dished on the Israeli-Palestinian peace deal prospects. What would it take to get a deal done and what's standing in the way? Mohammad Al-Kassim analyzes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Deal of the Century is. The Palestinians will live in small bantustans subservient to Israel. The economy will be low level employment (cheap labor) in Israeli companies.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
Click to expand...


Why do You have to twist everything to the most ridiculous extreme?
None of what ambassador Friedman said had to do with skin color, if Arabs want to build new companies where they employ everyone, they're more than welcome, they can do it as Israelis.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US Amb. to Israel Friedman on Israeli-Palestinian Peace Deal*
> 
> At the Israeli-Palestinian International Economic Forum, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman dished on the Israeli-Palestinian peace deal prospects. What would it take to get a deal done and what's standing in the way? Mohammad Al-Kassim analyzes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Deal of the Century is. The Palestinians will live in small bantustans subservient to Israel. The economy will be low level employment (cheap labor) in Israeli companies.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do You have to twist everything to the most ridiculous extreme?
> None of what ambassador Friedman said hat to do with skin color.
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about skin color either.

What is your point?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *US Amb. to Israel Friedman on Israeli-Palestinian Peace Deal*
> 
> At the Israeli-Palestinian International Economic Forum, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman dished on the Israeli-Palestinian peace deal prospects. What would it take to get a deal done and what's standing in the way? Mohammad Al-Kassim analyzes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Deal of the Century is. The Palestinians will live in small bantustans subservient to Israel. The economy will be low level employment (cheap labor) in Israeli companies.
> 
> *Watch this space!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do You have to twist everything to the most ridiculous extreme?
> None of what ambassador Friedman said hat to do with skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say anything about skin color either.
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...

Yes You did,
why project racist terms into what he said?

I think that's all he's been hearing for the last several years, nothing but a bunch of frivolous  accusations coming from the Arab side, without any ability to form a coherent sound position that could be viable for any serious considerations.


----------



## Mindful

*After the Holocaust, the Creation of a Jewish State Was Anything but Guaranteed*


Some 30 years after purchasing a used copy of _The Redemption of the Unwanted: From the Liberation of the Death Camps to the Founding of Israel_, by Abram Sachar—first published in 1983—*Allan Arkush *finally sat down to read it. He writes:

I have to say that it doesn’t contain much that I didn’t already know. Its chief merit is that it does an exceptionally good job of teaching what I consider to be a very important lesson.

Most people in the United States, I’m afraid, if they know anything at all about how the state of Israel came into being, believe that after World War II the nations of the world awarded it to the Jewish people as a compensation for what Jews had suffered at the hands of the Nazis. There’s a grain of truth in this, but only a grain. Between 1945 and 1949, the Zionists had to do a tremendous number of things on their own in order to obtain a state. They engaged in a vast amount of worldwide politicking, organized illegal immigration to Palestine, combatted the British administration in Palestine in order both to earn the world’s sympathy and to force the British government’s hand. Had the Zionists not done all of this, there would have been no decision at the United Nations to partition Palestine and create a Jewish state.

And had the Jews of Palestine then sat on their hands and waited for the UN to implement its decision, that state would never have come into being. They had to fight, on their own, a war of independence against the Arabs of Palestine as well as all of the surrounding nations. Abram Sachar was by no means the first or the last to explain all of this, but he did a singularly good job of it.


After the Holocaust, the Creation of a Jewish State Was Anything but Guaranteed


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
Click to expand...

I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with it?  Some interesting ideas.  I actually agree with some.  I don’t understand you.  Any criticism and you yell about demonizing Israel yet you demonize the Palestinians non stop. I quote from some of the actual people behind the sovereignty movement and you seem to think that is unfair.  You deny the Palestinians their identity as if it can only be had at the expense of a Jewish identity.  Well bullshit on all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.
> 
> What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.
> 
> Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding the link Yes, my mistake You've posted the same one, I didn't see.
> Though it was strange how You couldn't give the name of the Rabbi or the actual quote.
Click to expand...

No.  It is not strange at all.
I gave the name of the Rabbi as was given in the link.  For some reason it would not allow me to cut and paste so I went further and provided the page in the article where both his name and statements were along with context.

Why are you continuing to quibble?



> The dhimmi status is of a non-citizen, and not by choice. Under those rules Jews were not allowed to ride horses or camels, own weapons, build synagogues taller than mosques or houses, , could not display religious symbols in public, engrave Arabic in jewelry, sell wine, Jews didn't have the option to be citizens, ware banned from sounding the Shofar on their holiest days or go to the tomb of their patriarchs, had to pay a skull tax and if Jewish girls lost a father they'd be taken by Muslim men.
> 
> None of these are suggested, or exist in Jewish law, don't twist it.
> What is being discussed are 3 options for the Arab communities in Judea to choose from:
> (1) Compensation if can't live with Jews
> (2) Residency conditioned on recognition of Israel sovereignty
> (3) Citizenship



All should be offered choice of one of the three...otherwise it is little more than a modern version of the ancient dhimmi system.  Some of the options did not sound like that at all, dont pretend otherwise.


----------



## Coyote

Court: DNA of Jewish teen suspect found on stone that killed Palestinian woman

Pretty damning evidence.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
Click to expand...



I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States. 

The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.  

There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population. 

So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Coyote, et al,

I have a hard time distinguishing  or understanding what we mean when we say"  "Arab Palestinian Culture."  Unlike saying the "Jewish Culture" which has cultural practices common to all Jews around the world.  If you're a Jew, you have a certain day that is recognized as "special" that is different from any other culture.  I think this is the year 5779 (I could be wrong) and New Years _(Rosh Hashanah)_ is celebrated sometime in August or September.  Unlike the Arab Palestinian, the Isralies have a "Day of Atonement," _(Yom Kippur)_; and customarily, white is the principal color for that day.  The Arab has nothing like it.



Coyote said:


> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is every time Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what about"?


*(COMMENT)*

There is a difference between the Jewish Culture and Arab Culture.  Jewish Culture is generally tied to some Hebrew tradition, but not always.  But when you say "Arab Culture" you are talking about a geographic association.  To say "Arab," you are looking at the entirety of North Africa and the Middle East.  When you add "Palestinian" you are talking _(again)_ about another geographic place; _albeit_ very small.   To be Jewish is a religious-based ethnicity.  While the prominent religion in the Arab World is Islam,  the Islamic world is the larger entity that incorporates all of North Africa, the northern part of Sub-saharan Africa, Somalia, most of Central Asia, Albanian, Croatia, Bosnia-Hersagavenia, Serbia, Bulgaria, several of the _(something)_'stans _(on a diagonal vector all the way to Mongolia)_, most of Indonesia and parts of the Philippines.  And it can be argued that each of the of those _(nearly)_ five dozen countries has a culture, something unique to each of them.

What is the basis for something culturally unique to the Palestinians other than → being the role model for Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter?

SEE: 
*•  5 Unique Things About Living in Palestine  • *

1. Life moves at a slower, more relaxed pace.
2. People are a lot friendlier.
3. You’ll see history being made.
4. You’ll hear the call to prayer, every one of them, every day.
5. Palestine is at a crossroads.​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

Its the conflation of Arab Palestinian culture and Arab Palestinian nationalism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *After the Holocaust, the Creation of a Jewish State Was Anything but Guaranteed*
> 
> 
> Some 30 years after purchasing a used copy of _The Redemption of the Unwanted: From the Liberation of the Death Camps to the Founding of Israel_, by Abram Sachar—first published in 1983—*Allan Arkush *finally sat down to read it. He writes:
> 
> I have to say that it doesn’t contain much that I didn’t already know. Its chief merit is that it does an exceptionally good job of teaching what I consider to be a very important lesson.
> 
> Most people in the United States, I’m afraid, if they know anything at all about how the state of Israel came into being, believe that after World War II the nations of the world awarded it to the Jewish people as a compensation for what Jews had suffered at the hands of the Nazis. There’s a grain of truth in this, but only a grain. Between 1945 and 1949, the Zionists had to do a tremendous number of things on their own in order to obtain a state. They engaged in a vast amount of worldwide politicking, organized illegal immigration to Palestine, combatted the British administration in Palestine in order both to earn the world’s sympathy and to force the British government’s hand. Had the Zionists not done all of this, there would have been no decision at the United Nations to partition Palestine and create a Jewish state.
> 
> And had the Jews of Palestine then sat on their hands and waited for the UN to implement its decision, that state would never have come into being. They had to fight, on their own, a war of independence against the Arabs of Palestine as well as all of the surrounding nations. Abram Sachar was by no means the first or the last to explain all of this, but he did a singularly good job of it.
> 
> 
> After the Holocaust, the Creation of a Jewish State Was Anything but Guaranteed





Mindful said:


> a war of independence


Independent from what?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, et al,
> 
> I have a hard time distinguishing  or understanding what we mean when we say"  "Arab Palestinian Culture."  Unlike saying the "Jewish Culture" which has cultural practices common to all Jews around the world.  If you're a Jew, you have a certain day that is recognized as "special" that is different from any other culture.  I think this is the year 5779 (I could be wrong) and New Years _(Rosh Hashanah)_ is celebrated sometime in August or September.  Unlike the Arab Palestinian, the Isralies have a "Day of Atonement," _(Yom Kippur)_; and customarily, white is the principal color for that day.  The Arab has nothing like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is every time Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what about"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a difference between the Jewish Culture and Arab Culture.  Jewish Culture is generally tied to some Hebrew tradition, but not always.  But when you say "Arab Culture" you are talking about a geographic association.  To say "Arab," you are looking at the entirety of North Africa and the Middle East.  When you add "Palestinian" you are talking _(again)_ about another geographic place; _albeit_ very small.   To be Jewish is a religious-based ethnicity.  While the prominent religion in the Arab World is Islam,  the Islamic world is the larger entity that incorporates all of North Africa, the northern part of Sub-saharan Africa, Somalia, most of Central Asia, Albanian, Croatia, Bosnia-Hersagavenia, Serbia, Bulgaria, several of the _(something)_'stans _(on a diagonal vector all the way to Mongolia)_, most of Indonesia and parts of the Philippines.  And it can be argued that each of the of those _(nearly)_ five dozen countries has a culture, something unique to each of them.
> 
> What is the basis for something culturally unique to the Palestinians other than → being the role model for Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter?
> 
> SEE:
> *•  5 Unique Things About Living in Palestine  • *
> 
> 1. Life moves at a slower, more relaxed pace.
> 2. People are a lot friendlier.
> 3. You’ll see history being made.
> 4. You’ll hear the call to prayer, every one of them, every day.
> 5. Palestine is at a crossroads.​
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> • 5 Unique Things About Living in Palestine •


Good article, thanks.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Independent from what?



From everything.  That's what independence means.  

in·de·pend·ent
*Dictionary result for independent*
/ˌindəˈpendənt/
_adjective_
adjective: *independent*

1.
free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.
"the study is totally *independent of* central government"
synonyms: freethinking, individualistic, unconventional, maverick; More

antonyms: constrained, orthodox
(of a country) self-governing.
"India became independent in 1947"
synonyms: self-governing, self-legislating, self-determining, sovereign, autonomous, autonomic, autarkic, free, nonaligned
"an independent country"
antonyms: dependent, subservient


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the Palestinian identity on the other side of the river is "now Jews allowed", on 78% of that land and no one seems to raise a brow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
Click to expand...


Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent from what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From everything.  That's what independence means.
> 
> in·de·pend·ent
> *Dictionary result for independent*
> /ˌindəˈpendənt/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *independent*
> 
> 1.
> free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.
> "the study is totally *independent of* central government"
> synonyms: freethinking, individualistic, unconventional, maverick; More
> 
> antonyms: constrained, orthodox
> (of a country) self-governing.
> "India became independent in 1947"
> synonyms: self-governing, self-legislating, self-determining, sovereign, autonomous, autonomic, autarkic, free, nonaligned
> "an independent country"
> antonyms: dependent, subservient
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.


That was my question. Whose outside control?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Where are the people crying about the loss of Jewish identity (nevermind actual Jews) in Gaza, in Judea and Samaria, in Jordan and Syria and Iraq and Iran and Tunisia and Morocco, etc, etc etc?
> 
> Who is fighting for the Jewish identity there?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
Click to expand...

It is the Arab population who got the boot.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> That was my question. Whose outside control?



Anyone who is "outside".


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?



It seems that you are.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,

Let's back up a minute here...

To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning. 



Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.  

The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.

The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:

◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.

◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.

◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:


			
				Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
			
		

> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​


​
The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:

◈  No *peace* with Israel, 
◈  No *recognition* of Israel, 
◈  No *negotiations*,​
AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012. 

*(EPILOG)*

It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.

•  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."• 
.................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968

•  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
.................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988  

"Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”

•  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •

•  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •  
.................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018

•  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
.................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Arab population who got the boot.
Click to expand...


Quiet the opposite, more Jews were displaced as a result of the conflict,
and Arabs gained most of the land and property.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent from what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From everything.  That's what independence means.
> 
> in·de·pend·ent
> *Dictionary result for independent*
> /ˌindəˈpendənt/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *independent*
> 
> 1.
> free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.
> "the study is totally *independent of* central government"
> synonyms: freethinking, individualistic, unconventional, maverick; More
> 
> antonyms: constrained, orthodox
> (of a country) self-governing.
> "India became independent in 1947"
> synonyms: self-governing, self-legislating, self-determining, sovereign, autonomous, autonomic, autarkic, free, nonaligned
> "an independent country"
> antonyms: dependent, subservient
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> free from outside control; not depending on another's authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my question. Whose outside control?
Click to expand...


First it was against the Ottoman Caliphate.
Then against the Arab Caliphate and the Brits.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*


Indeed, the root of the problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the root of the problem.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the Jewish National Home was reestablished in accordance with the intent of the Mandate. Indeed, that was an affront to the Arab-Moslem settler colonial project.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the root of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish National Home was reestablished in accordance with the intent of the Mandate. Indeed, that was an affront to the Arab-Moslem settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Haven’t you read Timnore’s posts in which he states there is no LAW that mandated a Jewish State?  
  At least he stopped showing that ridiculous You Tube Video in which Hasidic Jews are claiming Israel has no Right to Exist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the root of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish National Home was reestablished in accordance with the intent of the Mandate. Indeed, that was an affront to the Arab-Moslem settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

The so called mandate was a foreign military occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the root of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish National Home was reestablished in accordance with the intent of the Mandate. Indeed, that was an affront to the Arab-Moslem settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The so called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did You really honestly "quote" from them, or from sources with a clear opposing agenda?
> It's more important to me than it would ever be to You, so please whenever You're ready to have an honest discourse I'll respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.
> 
> What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.
> 
> Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding the link Yes, my mistake You've posted the same one, I didn't see.
> Though it was strange how You couldn't give the name of the Rabbi or the actual quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It is not strange at all.
> I gave the name of the Rabbi as was given in the link.  For some reason it would not allow me to cut and paste so I went further and provided the page in the article where both his name and statements were along with context.
> 
> Why are you continuing to quibble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dhimmi status is of a non-citizen, and not by choice. Under those rules Jews were not allowed to ride horses or camels, own weapons, build synagogues taller than mosques or houses, , could not display religious symbols in public, engrave Arabic in jewelry, sell wine, Jews didn't have the option to be citizens, ware banned from sounding the Shofar on their holiest days or go to the tomb of their patriarchs, had to pay a skull tax and if Jewish girls lost a father they'd be taken by Muslim men.
> 
> None of these are suggested, or exist in Jewish law, don't twist it.
> What is being discussed are 3 options for the Arab communities in Judea to choose from:
> (1) Compensation if can't live with Jews
> (2) Residency conditioned on recognition of Israel sovereignty
> (3) Citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All should be offered choice of one of the three...otherwise it is little more than a modern version of the ancient dhimmi system.  Some of the options did not sound like that at all, dont pretend otherwise.
Click to expand...


Because the point of the argument is not the presence of a link, but the correct representation of things being said.

And no, that's a false analogy, residency is nothing like a dhimmi status,
what we're talking here are 3 options Jews were never given under Muslim rule.

Pretense is defending the side that would never give others the same.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Arab population who got the boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet the opposite, more Jews were displaced as a result of the conflict,
> and Arabs gained most of the land and property.
Click to expand...

That is a separate issue. The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Arab population who got the boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quiet the opposite, more Jews were displaced as a result of the conflict,
> and Arabs gained most of the land and property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a separate issue. The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


Was it before they expelled Jews from all of their holy cities,
or after they've massacred the Jews of Baghdad,
maybe when they received 78% of the land banning all Jews and declaring an all open jihad against us,

when was it that they "had nothing to with that"?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh for crying out loud*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Coyote Shusha RoccoR 

1. Compensation
2. Residency
3. Citizenship

Under which conditions would You grant those options?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It was a hostile military occupation by any name.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a hostile military occupation by any name.
Click to expand...

And Arabs helped them invade.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Let's back up a minute here...
> 
> To properly evaluate the impact of decisions as they develop the situation through to today, you cannot look at it in isolation.  And a good set and course of action to be recommended by the UN Special Committee on Palestine (UNSCOP) was hampered intentionally by the  Arab Higher Committee (AHC) from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The State of Israel, "built around Jewish culture," has an Arab Palestinian component in its population.
> 
> The problem with having a national population with a multi-ethnic component is that the components must live in harmony with one another _("live at peace with their neighbors")_.
> 
> The problem develops from the belligerent viewpoint maintained by the "Arab Palestinian component:"   Since 1947, the Arab Palestinian people have held (A/AC.13/PV.38  4 August 1947  Meeting - UNSCOP) that:
> 
> ◈  The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish in Palestine is not moreover a viable State either from the political or from the economic point of view.
> 
> ◈  The Arab States could not, in fact, tolerate the creation of a State composed of foreign elements from so many parts, each with its own mentality, its insatiable desires, for the fulfilment of which they deliberately use violent and destructive means such as those we have mentioned.
> 
> ◈  Against a State established by violence the Arab States will be obliged to use violence; that is a legitimate right of self-defence.​
> Additionally, the Arab Higher Committee (AHC), on behalf and as the director of the overall Arab Palestinian interests made its position very clear to the Arab components concerned:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Records of the Seventh Meeting (PRIVATE) UNSCOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only had the Arab Higher Committee decided to boycott the work of the Special Committee, but they had issued a manifesto in the local press. He read out points from the manifesto (A/AC.13/SR.7  23 June 1947) as follows:
> 
> "(1) On the day of the commencement of the Committee's work the country goes on a complete strike including offices, business houses, cafes, entertainment places, schools, transport, etc.;
> 
> (2) All groups and individuals refrain from testifying before the Committee;
> 
> (3) All Arabs refrain from contacting the, Committee in writing and by any other means;
> 
> (4) No Arab is permitted to attend the Committee's public and secret meetings and parties. These instructions also apply to Arab pressmen;
> 
> (5) Nobody is permitted to confer officially or non-officially with the Committee members;
> 
> (6) The above-mentioned points do not mean that any individual is free to react to statements or acts by the inquiry Committee with harshness or any unsuitable behavior. All they are requested is just to keep away from the Committee with great respect, harmonizing with our traditional manners and national dignity."​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The "KEY" here is that from the beginning, there was no intention on the part of the AHC _(representing the Arab Palestinians)_ to cooperate in the development of solutions and settlements.  This was not an aberration in time.  This very same policy was reiterated in a slightly different form in the Khartoum Resolutions; September 1, 1967, in the announcement of _The Three NO's_:
> 
> ◈  No *peace* with Israel,
> ◈  No *recognition* of Israel,
> ◈  No *negotiations*,​
> AND, this was further reiterated in the Covenant and Charter of the Arab Palestinian between 1968 and 1988, and again in the Policy Statement of 2012.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> It is not the case that the Arab Palestinians are shunned in terms of the One-State in which both components live together → no not at all.  The Arab Palestinians are shunned today _(as would any ethnic group would be)_ because of they pose an actual long-term threat _(not peaceful coexistence)_ to the Jewish National Home.
> 
> •  "Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. Thus it is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase."•
> .................................................................................Palestinian National Charter, July 1968
> 
> •  "There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."  •
> .................................................................................HAMAS Covenant, 18 August 1988
> 
> "Willingness for a Palestinian state to be established within temporary borders (1967 lines) as a step toward continuing the armed struggle to destroy Israel – “from the river to the sea.”
> 
> •  One of the main points of Hamas’ new political document, 1 MAY 2017  •
> 
> •  "Palestinian Arab Official Admits “Killing Israelis is not Terror, it’s Legitimate”  •
> .................................................................................By Avi Abelow September 24, 2018
> 
> •  "Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine,"  •
> .................................................................................MEMRI TV Clip #6889 2 December 2018​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ◈ The Jewish State which the Zionists are endeavouring to establish *in Palestine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, the root of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Jewish National Home was reestablished in accordance with the intent of the Mandate. Indeed, that was an affront to the Arab-Moslem settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The so called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.
Click to expand...


The “ so called mandate?”   Trying to find the You Tube Video that he likes but can’t find it  He apparently he has problems with reality;,138 Countries voted for the Partition, 9 opposed and 41 abstained


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about there.  we are talking about a very tiny group of people who call themselves Palestinians and their identity.  Why is it so important to deny them that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are speaking, broadly, of how to preserve and protect identities of minority cultures in nations built around a different culture.
> 
> If you don't CARE to address how Jewish identity should be preserved in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria and in Jordan and Syria and Iran and Iraq and in Tunisia and Morocco, why should we believe that your motivation is to preserve minority cultural identities?  Seems rather hypocritical of you to demand the preservation of Arab Palestinian culture while dismissing the preservation of Jewish culture in places where Jews are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not dismissing anything.  But why is everytime Palestinian culture is brought up we can't discuss it without "what abouts"?  We were talking about one particular region and it's future and that of its minority culture so you are demanding we talk about about preserving all cultures...in order to not be hypocritical.  Right what about Basque culture and Inuit culture....and so forth. Why are you only concerned about Jewish culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not only concerned about Jewish culture. In fact, I'm the only one on this board who constantly brings up other cultures and other national liberation movements in an attempt to create a set of objective standards which should apply to all States.
> 
> The standard thus far in the world is that minority cultures can and do exist in States built around a different culture. There is no conflict or moral dilemma with this idea. Except when it comes to the Arab Palestinians and suddenly the rules have changed.
> 
> There is no problem having a State of India built around Hindu culture but with a minority of Muslims. There is no problem with having a State of Canada with a minority French culture.  There is no problem having a British culture with an Indian population.  There is no problem with having a State of Iran with a Jewish population.
> 
> So why is it a problem having a State of Israel, a State built around Jewish culture with an Arab Palestinian population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Arab population who got the boot.
Click to expand...

Not if you look at demographics.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  So who is saying it is a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that you are.
Click to expand...

Where am I saying that Shusha?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe what you wish.  I googled the terms and that is what came up.
> 
> I wonder if you choose your own sources with a bias in mind when you post your demonizing Palestinian stuff?
> 
> Honest discussion is a two way street.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.
> 
> What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.
> 
> Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding the link Yes, my mistake You've posted the same one, I didn't see.
> Though it was strange how You couldn't give the name of the Rabbi or the actual quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It is not strange at all.
> I gave the name of the Rabbi as was given in the link.  For some reason it would not allow me to cut and paste so I went further and provided the page in the article where both his name and statements were along with context.
> 
> Why are you continuing to quibble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dhimmi status is of a non-citizen, and not by choice. Under those rules Jews were not allowed to ride horses or camels, own weapons, build synagogues taller than mosques or houses, , could not display religious symbols in public, engrave Arabic in jewelry, sell wine, Jews didn't have the option to be citizens, ware banned from sounding the Shofar on their holiest days or go to the tomb of their patriarchs, had to pay a skull tax and if Jewish girls lost a father they'd be taken by Muslim men.
> 
> None of these are suggested, or exist in Jewish law, don't twist it.
> What is being discussed are 3 options for the Arab communities in Judea to choose from:
> (1) Compensation if can't live with Jews
> (2) Residency conditioned on recognition of Israel sovereignty
> (3) Citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All should be offered choice of one of the three...otherwise it is little more than a modern version of the ancient dhimmi system.  Some of the options did not sound like that at all, dont pretend otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the point of the argument is not the presence of a link, but the correct representation of things being said.
> 
> And no, that's a false analogy, residency is nothing like a dhimmi status,
> what we're talking here are 3 options Jews were never given under Muslim rule.
> 
> Pretense is defending the side that would never give others the same.
Click to expand...

I think you are wrong.  Anything less than citizenship automatically means fewer rights.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote Shusha RoccoR
> 
> 1. Compensation
> 2. Residency
> 3. Citizenship
> 
> Under which conditions would You grant those options?


If annexation were applied, I would give everyone their choice and abide by it.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *rylah*
> Quiet the opposite, more Jews were displaced as *a result of the conflict*, and Arabs gained most of the land and property.



Exactly... I couldn't have said it better myself.

One of the biggest mistakes of the 20th century, the creation of the state of Israel, caused the displacement of hundreds of thousands of arab Jews.

As you correctly stated they are in Palestine now as a direct result of the creation of Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> PF Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a hostile military occupation by any name.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

That is just an excuse the second and third generation Arab Palestinian Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.

The new generation of Arab Palestinians has no reason to participate in Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, Guerrillas and Asymmetric activity. They do so because they have somehow romanticized the behaviors,  no prospects for the future, a future of poverty and a lack of education.  They use response and reaction to political confrontation as the incitement, justification, and reasoning for criminal behavors.  They have little or no moral character or fiber to make a nation proud of them, other than to exploit religious martyrism.

It really has nothing to do with foreign military occupation.  Much of the territory was jointly liberated in 1918 by Irregular Mounted Arab Calvary (IMAC) and the British Expeditionary Force (BEF). 

✧  Were the IMAC also part of the foreign military occupation?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *RoccoR*
> The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ *was the way thing were done* over a century ago.



It was the way things were done by a puppet organization, created and manipulated by the victors of WWI, to apply a thin veneer of legality on their ambitions to dominate Africa and the Middle East.


----------



## José

"The Allied Powers did not owe the arab Palestinians anything because they did not participate in the liberation efforts. Amin al-Husseini was an officer in the Ottoman Army."





​"Much of the territory was jointly liberated in 1918 by Irregular Mounted Arab Calvary (IMAC)."






​


----------



## José

Arabs participated in the war effort when he wants to legitimize the foreign occupation of Palestine for 3 decades and Arabs did not participate in the war effort when he wants to justify the dispossession of the native population.

The guy can't even keep a bare modicum of coherence in his own propaganda.


----------



## José

BTW, Faisal helped the british because nobody in the Middle East could even imagine the anglo-french military occupaton of the Middle East would last even 5 years, let alone 3 decades.

He also could never have imagined the british would allow the zionist movement to create a jewish supremacist state or any kind of jewish state in Palestine.


----------



## RoccoR

ignRE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  rylah, et al,

Well, that is a hypothetical with too many variables.



rylah said:


> Coyote Shusha RoccoR
> 
> 1. Compensation
> 2. Residency
> 3. Citizenship
> 
> Under which conditions would You grant those options?


*(COMMENT)*

First, the possibility of any one of these is very much dependent on:

◈  Poitical Temperature between the the two parties. 
◈  It is not a foregone conclusion that Israels will be the respondent to any claims for compensation, war reparations, or restitution. 
◈  There no way of foretelling what the outcome of any negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, or judicial settlement.​
There is no way of determining the international reaction to an Arab Palestinian Leadership that deprives the Arab Palestinian people of their national identity and treasure by pursuing a century-long fruitless confrontation resulting in a failed state.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fncceo

The most interesting thing about this thread, and the dozens on the same subject, is that a country a population less than the city of New York can generate more posts than any other non-domestic topic on the Internet.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *RoccoR*
> There is no way of determining the international reaction to an Arab Palestinian Leadership that deprives the Arab Palestinian people of their national identity and treasure by pursuing a century-long fruitless confrontation resulting in a failed state.



Go to the nearest refugee camp, palestinian urban center in the WB or Gaza or even a palestinian community in America, Europe or Chile and ask them if they want to give up the right of return and create a definitive, not provisory, not temporary palestinian state in the WB and Gaza.

Then you will find out who is depriving whom of their national identity.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *fncceo*
> The most interesting thing about this thread, and the dozens on the same subject, is that a country a population less than the city of New York can generate more posts than any other non-domestic topic on the Internet.



I have another thing that is at least as interesting as the one you pointed out.

The american jewish community was the first one to denounce apartheid in South Africa.

In 1950 when most Americans and Europeans couldn't even find the country on a map of Africa, American Jews were already protesting Apartheid.

From 1948 to 1990, American Jews had literally dozens of african dictatorships to criticize.

Dictatorships that were much more murderous than South Africa.

But the Jews showed a strange obsession with the african country run by whites and pointed their guns at it for 4 decades completely ignoring the dictatorships run by blacks.

Did any white american or european at that time, excluding a microscopic minority, accuse those Jews of being anti-white, of being racists as you are accusing people who oppose Israel of anti-semitism?

No, they applauded the Jews for being the first ones to oppose white supremacism in the african continent and joined the good fight.


----------



## fncceo

José said:


> Originally posted by *fncceo*
> The most interesting thing about this thread, and the dozens on the same subject, is that a country a population less than the city of New York can generate more posts than any other non-domestic topic on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another thing that is at least as interesting as the one you pointed out.
> 
> The american jewish community was the first one to denounce apartheid in South Africa.
> 
> In 1950 when most Americans and Europeans couldn't even find the country on a map of Africa, American Jews were already protesting Apartheid.
> 
> From 1948 to 1990, American Jews had literally dozens of african dictatorships to criticize.
> 
> Dictatorships that were much more murderous than South Africa.
> 
> But the Jews showed a strange obsession with the african country run by whites and pointed their guns at it for 4 decades completely ignoring the dictatorships run by blacks.
> 
> Did any white american or european at that time, excluding a microscopic minority, accuse those Jews of being anti-white, of being racists as you are accusing people who oppose Israel of anti-semitism?
> 
> No, they applauded the Jews for being the first ones to oppose white supremacism in the african continent and joined the good fight.
Click to expand...


A significant difference between South Africa and Israel.  South Africa was an African country, with an African population, ruled by a white minority government that excluded non-whites from all but the lowest levels of society.

Israel is the only country in the world with a Jewish majority where Jews have self-rule (the first such country in over 2000 years).  But, more than that, Israel is a country with a multicultural population, where more than 25% of the population are non-Jews.  There is no apartheid in Israel.  Israeli citizens, regardless of ethnic background, enjoy all the rights of citizens.  The parliament of Israel represents the ethnic communities of Israel and religious people and places of all faiths are protected and respected.

South African apartheid was reviled by most people of the world, not just the Jews.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *fncceo*
> South Africa was an African country, *with an African population*, ruled by a white minority government that excluded non-whites from all but the lowest levels of society.



Who said the african population were citizens of South Africa?

They were citizens of the bantu Republics and could only visit, live and work in South Africa as tourists or long term residents, just like an american in Mexico or Canada. 

They had to carry passports with a valid visa all the time. If they were caught by the police without a valid visa they were deported back to their home countries.

Nelson Mandela for instance was a citizen of the Republic of Transkei and was tried and convicted as a foreign terrorist who left his country of origin and infiltrated into South Africa to commit violent acts against a sovereign state.

For 4 decades south african prime ministers and presidents bitterly complained that:

"*South Africa is the only country in the history of the world to be strongarmed by the international community to give full civil rights to citizens of another country.*"

This sounds awfully similar to israeli leaders denying civil rights to millions of palestinians on the grounds that they are not "israeli citizens".

It's not a "significant difference", it's a significant similarity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> PF Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a hostile military occupation by any name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is just an excuse the second and third generation Arab Palestinian Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> The new generation of Arab Palestinians has no reason to participate in Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, Guerrillas and Asymmetric activity. They do so because they have somehow romanticized the behaviors,  no prospects for the future, a future of poverty and a lack of education.  They use response and reaction to political confrontation as the incitement, justification, and reasoning for criminal behavors.  They have little or no moral character or fiber to make a nation proud of them, other than to exploit religious martyrism.
> 
> It really has nothing to do with foreign military occupation.  Much of the territory was jointly liberated in 1918 by Irregular Mounted Arab Calvary (IMAC) and the British Expeditionary Force (BEF).
> 
> ✧  Were the IMAC also part of the foreign military occupation?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?


----------



## rylah

José said:


> Originally posted by *fncceo*
> South Africa was an African country, *with an African population*, ruled by a white minority government that excluded non-whites from all but the lowest levels of society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said the african population were citizens of South Africa?
> 
> They were citizens of the bantu Republics and could only visit, live and work in South Africa as tourists or long term residents, just like an american in Mexico or Canada.
> 
> They had to carry passports with a valid visa all the time. If they were caught by the police without a valid visa they were deported back to their home countries.
> 
> Nelson Mandela for instance was a citizen of the Republic of Transkei and was tried and convicted as a foreign terrorist who left his country of origin and infiltrated into South Africa to commit violent acts against a sovereign state.
> 
> For 4 decades south african prime ministers and presidents bitterly complained that:
> 
> "*South Africa is the only country in the history of the world to be strongarmed by the international community to give full civil rights to citizens of another country.*"
> 
> This sounds awfully similar to israeli leaders denying civil rights to millions of palestinians on the grounds that they are not "israeli citizens".
> 
> It's not a "significant difference", it's a significant similarity.
Click to expand...


You're trying to crate a false analogy, between the status of Canadian and Mexican citizens in the US to that of the Africans who were segregated by skin color in S. Africa.

Sounds like another socialist argument against borders rooted in typical lies.
The same logical fallacy can lead one to call any independent country an apartheid because it doesn't provide their neighbors the same rights as to their citizens.
Neither do Israel or the US define citizenship based on skin color.

For similarities with S.African look no further than the Arab demands for *no Jews - as a precondition to self-determination*. That terms of skin color and segregation are used now to frame that demand, begs more questions regarding their racism rather than that of Israel or the US.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to You too.
> You want to talk about honesty and sources?
> Yesterday I already wrote a response to what You said about Rabbi Elyahu, it was obvious You read it in some other place other than the original, and You didn't know to tell me his exact so we could be specific. None of Your links as far as I looked mentioned what You wrote. As I said I already wrote a response to that conversation basing on my mere guess of what might have been the specifics of the issue, but deleted it because it was too much discussion on term of Jewish law and how it applies to the practice of common law in western democracies. Believe it or not right after deleting it I found the original source, and it was interesting that, as far as see it I expressed the issue very close to what Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu said regarding the Arab communities in Judea:
> 
> "There's a concept of Ger toshav, who is someone that accepts upon himself seven Noahide Laws and the sovereignty of the People of Israel in its Land. In such a situation, it is possible to allow him, under certain conditions, to live here, and of course, he also has rights. The conditions for this are detailed in the Seven Noahide Laws, which means he should accept upon himself to live the normal life of normal person, who does not steal agricultural equipment or land and does not support the phenomenon of theft, does not commit murder for reasons family honor or other reasons, does not attack a bus on the street because it did not allow him to pass. These are normal conditions that are required from anyone who lives here as a visitor in the Jewish state. He cannot live here as sovereign and certainly not as an invader. On the other hand, whoever lives here and undermines the sovereignty or permits himself to do thigs that are forbidden by Noahide Laws should please move to another place"
> http://ribonut.co.il/images/ribonut_9_en.pdf
> 
> Now what is a "Ger Toshav" and how it applies to both Rabbinic law and common law. As far as influence of Jewish law on common law the Israeli courts recognize the 13 concepts of law interpretation that are used in what the call "Hebrew law" in cases where common law has difficulty to decide, especially if a case deals with specifically issue that need comprehension of Jewish law in order to understand person's motives, or if a person rejects a hearing in Rabbinic court, and such a case is passed to civil court.
> First of all as far as I understand there can be a request in special cases to prefer a decision in the "spirit of Hebrew law", second these 13 specific concepts are used as interpretation techniques not only in Israel but in many cases all throughout the western world. It exactly deals with how to interpret cases in common law, the only difference can be is when a person asks to apply Jewish law in addition to these techniques it may be taken in account. So may be requests in recognizing motives dealing with religious nature of other faiths in the civil court.
> 
> Sorry for the length, but  I have to be specific.
> Q. So what is Ger Tohav in Jewish law and how it applies to what is being presented as the plan for sovereignty?
> 
> Ger is what is commonly known as the resident status.
> It is conditional upon the Noahide laws and recognition of sovereignty of the Jewish nation. With the reconstitution of of Israel, Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L when establishing the Chief Rabbinate recognized all members of the Arab communities as Ger Toshav because by virtue of being members of the Abrahamic faiths they have all fulfilled all the basic conditions of Noahide laws. If a citizen wants Jewish law to apply to him beyond the 7 laws that provide him full citizenship, he's called "Righteous Ger", if not he/she's defined as "Kind of the Nations of the World".
> 
> Q.What regarding political status?
> In practice vast majority of those who are described as residents of Israel according to Jewish law are citizens with full rights and access to their own religious authorities and courts, again under  the frame of common law.
> 
> When Rabbi Kook ZTZ"L ruled that way it was not something new or a precedent, but based on Jewish  law. The Jewish philosophers always looked to understand and comprehend the part  and purpose other faiths have in the greater good of the world, especially the Abrahamic religions. In spite of all the hostility towards us and seemingly small differences that evolved into big ones, we still agree on much of the same cultural concepts. This is a central concept in Jewish thought, joined Tikun 'Olam and Kidush HaShem that belongs to any person, but in our case without forcing our culture or trying to convert anyone.
> With that said and not without the respect for Christianity and Islam, in all that context of similarity and contradiction, we have to recognize that both also have a great complex of hostility towards the Jewish nation and tradition.
> 
> Ezrah - translated as citizen in English, in Jewish law means anyone to whom applies Rabbinic law.
> Ger Toshav - translated as resident and sometimes as guest, but in practice mean mostly citizens or those who keep other nationality but recognize Israels sovereignty and have a right to permanently live in the country, have rights and protections.
> Ger - mostly businessmen and tourists who stay for short period for interests other than permanent living .
> 
> Those are the implication for the 3 categories when people discuss those terms , and these terms differ in common law, however specifically defined. I've mentioned key sources to understand the context and parallels.
> 
> 
> 
> What I said came from what I linked and not somewhere else.
> 
> What I said: According to my understanding of what Rabbi Eliyahu says, there status would seem to be that of a guest...rather than citizen.
> 
> That is exactly how page 8 of the source I linked to seems to be saying.  I frankly don’t see why you are insisting it came from elsewhere. It exactly like their status would be that of a guest, tolerated as long as they behaved and not a citizen.
> 
> Perhaps that is the problem with using theology to define a modern state and govern people who can never be wholly of that state by those definitions.  It actually sounds a lot like the Muslim view of the special status of the Abrahamic faiths and of dhimmis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding the link Yes, my mistake You've posted the same one, I didn't see.
> Though it was strange how You couldn't give the name of the Rabbi or the actual quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It is not strange at all.
> I gave the name of the Rabbi as was given in the link.  For some reason it would not allow me to cut and paste so I went further and provided the page in the article where both his name and statements were along with context.
> 
> Why are you continuing to quibble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dhimmi status is of a non-citizen, and not by choice. Under those rules Jews were not allowed to ride horses or camels, own weapons, build synagogues taller than mosques or houses, , could not display religious symbols in public, engrave Arabic in jewelry, sell wine, Jews didn't have the option to be citizens, ware banned from sounding the Shofar on their holiest days or go to the tomb of their patriarchs, had to pay a skull tax and if Jewish girls lost a father they'd be taken by Muslim men.
> 
> None of these are suggested, or exist in Jewish law, don't twist it.
> What is being discussed are 3 options for the Arab communities in Judea to choose from:
> (1) Compensation if can't live with Jews
> (2) Residency conditioned on recognition of Israel sovereignty
> (3) Citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All should be offered choice of one of the three...otherwise it is little more than a modern version of the ancient dhimmi system.  Some of the options did not sound like that at all, dont pretend otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the point of the argument is not the presence of a link, but the correct representation of things being said.
> 
> And no, that's a false analogy, residency is nothing like a dhimmi status,
> what we're talking here are 3 options Jews were never given under Muslim rule.
> 
> Pretense is defending the side that would never give others the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are wrong.  Anything less than citizenship automatically means fewer rights.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud*!*
> 
> 
> 
> PF Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called mandate was a foreign military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really mangle the truth here.  The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA)_(which transitioned to a Civil Administration)_ was the way thing were done over a century ago --- and not so much different today.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a hostile military occupation by any name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is just an excuse the second and third generation Arab Palestinian Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> The new generation of Arab Palestinians has no reason to participate in Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic, Guerrillas and Asymmetric activity. They do so because they have somehow romanticized the behaviors,  no prospects for the future, a future of poverty and a lack of education.  They use response and reaction to political confrontation as the incitement, justification, and reasoning for criminal behavors.  They have little or no moral character or fiber to make a nation proud of them, other than to exploit religious martyrism.
> 
> It really has nothing to do with foreign military occupation.  Much of the territory was jointly liberated in 1918 by Irregular Mounted Arab Calvary (IMAC) and the British Expeditionary Force (BEF).
> 
> ✧  Were the IMAC also part of the foreign military occupation?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?
Click to expand...


Arab-Moslem “liberation” is predicated upon the destruction of Israel. 

You have read the Hamas charter, right?


----------



## Mindful

The story of Youth Aliyah is one of adventure, Jewish and world history, and good versus evil, with a few heroes — and even a few miracles — thrown in for good measure.

On January 30, 1933, the very day that Adolph Hitler was named chancellor in Germany, educator and musician Recha Freier anticipated that things were going to get very bad for the Jews. Believing that it was critical to get children out of harm’s way, she founded Youth Aliyah, hoping to convince parents to send their children to relative safety in Palestine.
The Jewish Agency adopted this project and chose as its leader the inestimable Henrietta Szold, the founder of Hadassah. Even though she was already in her 70s, Szold traveled to Nazi-occupied Europe to rescue children, and she made it a point to be on the dock to meet every ship that made it to Palestine. While Szold never married and had children of her own, the thousands of children she saved called her “Ima,” the Hebrew word for mother.

Virtually none of these children ever saw their families again. But because of the care they received, they grew up to become outstanding citizens of the new nation of Israel. Among the prominent Israelis who spent time in youth villages are the late national leader Shimon Peres and the famed artist Mordechai Rosenstein. Actor and author Gila Almagor wrote of her experiences in Youth Aliyah in “Under the Domim Tree,” a novel that was made into a movie of the same name.

History Is Now: Youth Rescue in Israel Continues


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I have not smeared the liberators of the Territory.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?


*(COMMENT)*

Certainly not the Arab Palestinians.  They did not so much as liberate a garden plot.  

◈  The British Liberated the Territory.
◈  The Jordanians Liberated parts of the Territory.
◈  The Egyptians Liberated parts of the Territory.
◈  The Israelis Liberated parts of the Territory.​
But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.  The contemporary Arab Palestinians → if not supporting them → they are actively inciting or participating with irrational Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  

It is you that actually give the Arab Palestinians a bad name.   From where I sit, it is you that are actively working against any progress towards peace. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote Shusha RoccoR
> 
> 1. Compensation
> 2. Residency
> 3. Citizenship
> 
> Under which conditions would You grant those options?
> 
> 
> 
> If annexation were applied, I would give everyone their choice and abide by it.
Click to expand...

Unconditionally?
You seem to demand everything from Israel while being convenient with the total opposite on the other side. Demand everything You won't give to others, provide guarantees for nothing.

Let's be more reasonable, I'm not even sure all Israeli Arabs would support such a frivolous demand, they know full well they won't be spared as "traitors" once Hamas and several other warring fractions allowed to get their hands on them.


----------



## Hollie

José said:


> Originally posted by *RoccoR*
> There is no way of determining the international reaction to an Arab Palestinian Leadership that deprives the Arab Palestinian people of their national identity and treasure by pursuing a century-long fruitless confrontation resulting in a failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest refugee camp, palestinian urban center in the WB or Gaza or even a palestinian community in America, Europe or Chile and ask them if they want to give up the right of return and create a definitive, not provisory, not temporary palestinian state in the WB and Gaza.
> 
> Then you will find out who is depriving whom of their national identity.
Click to expand...


On the other hand, why don’t you visit the “nearest refugee camp, palestinian urban center in the WB or Gaza or even a palestinian community in America, Europe or Chile” and identify who, exactly, is a “refugee”. The number is exceedingly small notwithstanding the Arab-Moslem claim that “refugee” is an inherited, generational trait.

Who, exactly, is depriving Arabs-Moslems of some national identity you see as their entitlement? A national identity might suggest some elements like soverign territory, a functioning civil government, etc. 

If those attributes need to be imposed on Arabs-Moslems, who, exactly will do that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have not smeared the liberators of the Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Certainly not the Arab Palestinians.  They did not so much as liberate a garden plot.
> 
> ◈  The British Liberated the Territory.
> ◈  The Jordanians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Egyptians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Israelis Liberated parts of the Territory.​
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.  The contemporary Arab Palestinians → if not supporting them → they are actively inciting or participating with irrational Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> It is you that actually give the Arab Palestinians a bad name.   From where I sit, it is you that are actively working against any progress towards peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.


But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have not smeared the liberators of the Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Certainly not the Arab Palestinians.  They did not so much as liberate a garden plot.
> 
> ◈  The British Liberated the Territory.
> ◈  The Jordanians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Egyptians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Israelis Liberated parts of the Territory.​
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.  The contemporary Arab Palestinians → if not supporting them → they are actively inciting or participating with irrational Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> It is you that actually give the Arab Palestinians a bad name.   From where I sit, it is you that are actively working against any progress towards peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
Click to expand...


Stealing what land exactly?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I have not smeared the liberators of the Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always smear Palestinian liberation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Certainly not the Arab Palestinians.  They did not so much as liberate a garden plot.
> 
> ◈  The British Liberated the Territory.
> ◈  The Jordanians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Egyptians Liberated parts of the Territory.
> ◈  The Israelis Liberated parts of the Territory.​
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.  The contemporary Arab Palestinians → if not supporting them → they are actively inciting or participating with irrational Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.
> 
> It is you that actually give the Arab Palestinians a bad name.   From where I sit, it is you that are actively working against any progress towards peace.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
Click to expand...


Not their land, didn't even learn to correctly pronounce its name to this day.
And yes it was totally OK as defense to give them the boot, Arabs should have thought better before expelling Palestinian Jews from all of their holy cities.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You make these vague accusations → without a date → without a context → without any specifics at all.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Are you talking about vacated real estate?

Area you talking about the UNSCOP Partition Plan?

What?


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You make these vague accusations → without a date → without a context → without any specifics at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Are you talking about vacated real estate?
> 
> Area you talking about the UNSCOP Partition Plan?
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


He makes broad brushed statements, with no backups.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You make these vague accusations → without a date → without a context → without any specifics at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Are you talking about vacated real estate?
> 
> Area you talking about the UNSCOP Partition Plan?
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Did this village attack anyone? Israel attacked and occupied this village and expelled the people before the 1948 war. Israel destroyed the village and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins.

How did Israel acquire that land?

Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You make these vague accusations → without a date → without a context → without any specifics at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Are you talking about vacated real estate?
> 
> Area you talking about the UNSCOP Partition Plan?
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did this village attack anyone? Israel attacked and occupied this village and expelled the people before the 1948 war. Israel destroyed the village and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins.
> 
> How did Israel acquire that land?
> 
> Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

How did Arabs acquire 250$ billion worth of  Jewish property and lands?
Najd was liberated after Arabs declared an all out war against Israel, it was land belonging to Jewish sovereignty under international law, Sderot was established in 1951.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...

They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.

Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You make these vague accusations → without a date → without a context → without any specifics at all.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as bloodthirsty and barbaric as the contemporary Arab Palestinians are, both from Gaza, the West Bank and Jerusalem, I don't believe any of them liberated a single inch of territory.
> 
> 
> 
> But giving the Palestinians the boot and stealing their land is OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Are you talking about vacated real estate?
> 
> Area you talking about the UNSCOP Partition Plan?
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did this village attack anyone? Israel attacked and occupied this village and expelled the people before the 1948 war. Israel destroyed the village and built the settlement of Sderot on its ruins.
> 
> How did Israel acquire that land?
> 
> Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Arabs acquire 250$ billion worth of  Jewish property and lands?
> Najd was liberated after Arabs declared an all out war against Israel, it was land belonging to Jewish sovereignty under international law, Sderot was established in 1951.
Click to expand...

You are deflecting from my post.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
Click to expand...

That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.
Click to expand...

Revisionism is not going to get you anywhere.

I will not go into it.  You KNOW who the indigenous people of the region called Palestine are, and always have been.

And the Jews did not come with an army, you know that.  They legally moved back to their ancient homeland, as they had ALWAYS done.


Accepting the facts will make you spend more time with other things than attempting to rewrite history.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionism is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> I will not go into it.  You KNOW who the indigenous people of the region called Palestine are, and always have been.
> 
> And the Jews did not come with an army, you know that.  They legally moved back to their ancient homeland, as they had ALWAYS done.
> 
> 
> Accepting the facts will make you spend more time with other things than attempting to rewrite history.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> And the Jews did not come with an army, you know that.


Yes they did. They mooched Britain's military.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.
Click to expand...

You change the cause and effect.
What was the Arab excuse for murder an plunder before Zionism?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


Really, so declaring an all out Jihad on Jews promising to wipe them out , expelling them from all their holy cities, while organizing pogroms and anti-Jewish boycotts around the Arab world is what You call " had nothing to do with that"?

I guess after centuries of brutal Arab subjugation they just didn't expect to be returned a favor by a bunch of dhimmis who were barely dry bones and skin.

*Q. The Farhoud massacre sounds familiar? Or maybe the Damascus Blood Libel?*


----------



## rylah

*Voices of the Farhoud*

From an article by Dr. Edy Cohen : Seventy-six years after the mass massacre of the Baghdad Jews, in which the then-leader of the Palestinian Arabs, Hajj Amin Husseini, was deeply involved, his heirs to the Palestinian leadership still sustain an anti-Israel and anti-Jewish campaign of racial and political incitement unparalleled in scope and intensity since Nazi Germany. On the Jewish holiday of Shavuot, June 1-2, 1941 (5701 on the Hebrew calendar), the Muslim residents of Baghdad carried out a savage pogrom against their Jewish compatriots. In this pogrom, known by its Arabic name al-Farhoud, about 200 Jews were murdered and thousands wounded. Jewish property was plundered and many homes set ablaze.


----------



## rylah

*Encouraged by the family: the first video of Uri Ansbacher Z"L revealed*

In the video, which was first published in the main edition of the news company (News 12, Avner Shaki's exposure), the late Uri Ansbacher Z"L sang the national anthem with children during an activity in which she volunteered.

The main desire to publish the video is that as many people as possible will know Uri a little more, will remember and connect with her more, and will see how she was benevolent, smiling, loving.

In addition, of course, in a moving and chilling context, she sang the national anthem: "To be a free people in our land - the land of Zion and Jerusalem."

The following is an excerpt written on the video by Lins Hachmon, who  filmed it: "A few words about this funny, cute and a bit ironic video: Last year, in the framework of the boarding school where I worked, I went with the group that I directed for nature therapy at the Yaelim Center in Ein Yael. Yoav guided my group with Uri (who was equally responsible for the contents). In the video they see my group, together with Uri (top row on the right) and another team singing the national anthem, as part of a project that was held at the boarding school on the topic of the 70th anniversary of the State of Israel. Our mission was to take three people who had nothing to do with our boarding school, and to sing Hatikvah with them. Of course Uri was the first to flow with us. Although the video is not long, it reveals Uri in a way that the general public is exposed to these days (unfortunately in such painful circumstances) - a happy girl, kindhearted, welcoming, and full of love.

Uri, dear, Yesterday I opened the day with a lot of messages from apprentices who understood that you were the one who was murdered in the terrorist attack last Thursday, and the conversations with them are very complex and painful. The effect on them is great, and good, and I find it hard to explain to them that you are no longer with us. Take care of the people of Israel from above ... "


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote Shusha RoccoR
> 
> 1. Compensation
> 2. Residency
> 3. Citizenship
> 
> Under which conditions would You grant those options?
> 
> 
> 
> If annexation were applied, I would give everyone their choice and abide by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unconditionally?
> You seem to demand everything from Israel while being convenient with the total opposite on the other side. Demand everything You won't give to others, provide guarantees for nothing.
> 
> Let's be more reasonable, I'm not even sure all Israeli Arabs would support such a frivolous demand, they know full well they won't be spared as "traitors" once Hamas and several other warring fractions allowed to get their hands on them.
Click to expand...

What frivolous “demand”?  You asked. I answered.  I made no demands.  Now suddenly your question has morphed.  What are you REALLY asking?


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...

It is an in interesting diversion.

It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
Click to expand...

Just like Jews cleansed the Palestinians from their homeland.

What is your point?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionism is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> I will not go into it.  You KNOW who the indigenous people of the region called Palestine are, and always have been.
> 
> And the Jews did not come with an army, you know that.  They legally moved back to their ancient homeland, as they had ALWAYS done.
> 
> 
> Accepting the facts will make you spend more time with other things than attempting to rewrite history.
Click to expand...

The indigenous people are the Jews and those who identify as Palestinians.  It isn’t complicated.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.

Here're some facts for You -
Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs

A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.

And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.

This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Jews cleansed the Palestinians from their homeland.
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...


Wait a sec, so Jews were not Palestinians?
This is exactly the root cause of the conflict - You're trying to hold the stick by both ends, exclude all non-Arabs from that category, and at the same time whine when Arabs are held responsible.

It's not even double standard, it's intentional obfuscation.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a response to the Zionist attack on Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionism is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> I will not go into it.  You KNOW who the indigenous people of the region called Palestine are, and always have been.
> 
> And the Jews did not come with an army, you know that.  They legally moved back to their ancient homeland, as they had ALWAYS done.
> 
> 
> Accepting the facts will make you spend more time with other things than attempting to rewrite history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The indigenous people are the Jews and those who identify as Palestinians.  It isn’t complicated.
Click to expand...


So any US citizen of Milwaukee is indigenous American?
You just keep twisting terms on their head, to excuse a double genocide.
Even after 500 years of longstanding presence, Americans don't have the audacity to call themselves natives, let alone indigenous.

This is a dangerous precedent that later could be used against all other indigenous people, pretreated by those who erased whole nations on several continents and now claim indigenous rights to their lands even though they cant even pronounce the name of the land properly.

Nice job Coyote, do You also claim to be a relative of the bride when You arrive at weddings with the whole neighborhood to have some free food?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote Shusha RoccoR
> 
> 1. Compensation
> 2. Residency
> 3. Citizenship
> 
> Under which conditions would You grant those options?
> 
> 
> 
> If annexation were applied, I would give everyone their choice and abide by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unconditionally?
> You seem to demand everything from Israel while being convenient with the total opposite on the other side. Demand everything You won't give to others, provide guarantees for nothing.
> 
> Let's be more reasonable, I'm not even sure all Israeli Arabs would support such a frivolous demand, they know full well they won't be spared as "traitors" once Hamas and several other warring fractions allowed to get their hands on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What frivolous “demand”?  You asked. I answered.  I made no demands.  Now suddenly your question has morphed.  What are you REALLY asking?
Click to expand...

The question was very simple.
I asked specifically about conditions.
You answered with unconditional demands to Israel.

I ask again, what would be appropriate obligations/conditions for subjects of the PA to receive Israeli citizenship?


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

A few days ago, a video emerged of Jeremy Corbyn seemingly offering his sympathies to Hamas suicide bombers during a debate at the Cambridge Union. In the same debate, another moment was captured that perfectly showed the myopic, hatred of Israel by the man who would be PM

In the video, he talks about the ‘Wall.’  He is clearly referring to the Security barrier erected by Israel during the Second Intifada to stop the wave of suicide bombings that claimed many Israeli lives.  

Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian.  After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!

Also in the video, Corbyn asks ‘think what is like to be a Palestinian farmer on the West Bank.”  He never once asked “think what it is like to be an Israeli”  To him it is all about the Palestinians.  452 innocent civilians died before the barrier was completed but to him, their lives don’t count.  Not once did Corbyn address the need for such a barrier, the 73 suicide attacks carried out between 2000 and 2003 nor the lives it has undoubtedly saved.  

He finishes by saying “the crassness, the brutality, the insensitivity of this wall, really is the man feature of what this occupation is all about.”  And he says that we do not possess irony! 

The  ‘crassness,’ the ‘brutality,’ the ‘insensitivity’ is that of innocent Israelis maimed, injured and murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.  It is the families mourning loved ones.  It is children without parents and parents without children. 

However, he is right on one point; he is correct in saying that this security barrier is a main feature of what the ‘occupation’ is all about”  

It is about Israel protecting their civilian population from murder and harm by those intent on destroying them and the Jewish state and it is about people like Corbyn – the leader of the UK’s main opposition party with aspirations to lead our country – totally disregarding the lives of Israelis and their right to live in peace!

It is about people like Corbyn attempting to score political points by creating a one-sided narrative of events in the Middle East.  It is about his one-sided, racist portrayal of ‘Israel bad, Palestine good’  It is about Corbyn and his ilk’s seemingly never-ending obsession with the worlds one and only Jewish state and the tiny slither of land we call home.

Sussex friends of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

And besides, I don't see a Jewish BDS demanding the right to return.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> A few days ago, a video emerged of Jeremy Corbyn seemingly offering his sympathies to Hamas suicide bombers during a debate at the Cambridge Union. In the same debate, another moment was captured that perfectly showed the myopic, hatred of Israel by the man who would be PM
> 
> In the video, he talks about the ‘Wall.’  He is clearly referring to the Security barrier erected by Israel during the Second Intifada to stop the wave of suicide bombings that claimed many Israeli lives.
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian.  After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Also in the video, Corbyn asks ‘think what is like to be a Palestinian farmer on the West Bank.”  He never once asked “think what it is like to be an Israeli”  To him it is all about the Palestinians.  452 innocent civilians died before the barrier was completed but to him, their lives don’t count.  Not once did Corbyn address the need for such a barrier, the 73 suicide attacks carried out between 2000 and 2003 nor the lives it has undoubtedly saved.
> 
> He finishes by saying “the crassness, the brutality, the insensitivity of this wall, really is the man feature of what this occupation is all about.”  And he says that we do not possess irony!
> 
> The  ‘crassness,’ the ‘brutality,’ the ‘insensitivity’ is that of innocent Israelis maimed, injured and murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.  It is the families mourning loved ones.  It is children without parents and parents without children.
> 
> However, he is right on one point; he is correct in saying that this security barrier is a main feature of what the ‘occupation’ is all about”
> 
> It is about Israel protecting their civilian population from murder and harm by those intent on destroying them and the Jewish state and it is about people like Corbyn – the leader of the UK’s main opposition party with aspirations to lead our country – totally disregarding the lives of Israelis and their right to live in peace!
> 
> It is about people like Corbyn attempting to score political points by creating a one-sided narrative of events in the Middle East.  It is about his one-sided, racist portrayal of ‘Israel bad, Palestine good’  It is about Corbyn and his ilk’s seemingly never-ending obsession with the worlds one and only Jewish state and the tiny slither of land we call home.
> 
> Sussex friends of Israel.





Mindful said:


> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian. After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!


It is never mentioned that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, in 2005.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, I don't see a Jewish BDS demanding the right to return.
Click to expand...

Return to land which does not belong to us, where we are not indigenous from.....ANYMORE THAN the Arabs are themselves?

You truly do not care that all the indigenous people from the Middle East and North Africa, except for Iran, have been invaded and colonized by the invading Arab Muslims.

Just like the European invasion and colonization of the Americas, Australia, New Zealand, etc.......those lands now belong to the conquerors.

Let us put in the place of the Arabs and Europeans.......the Greeks, the Romans, the Egyptians, the Crusaders, the Turks....


You do not care that they are invaders....ONLY...that the Jews should not have sovereignty over ANY gram of their ancient homeland.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago, a video emerged of Jeremy Corbyn seemingly offering his sympathies to Hamas suicide bombers during a debate at the Cambridge Union. In the same debate, another moment was captured that perfectly showed the myopic, hatred of Israel by the man who would be PM
> 
> In the video, he talks about the ‘Wall.’  He is clearly referring to the Security barrier erected by Israel during the Second Intifada to stop the wave of suicide bombings that claimed many Israeli lives.
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian.  After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Also in the video, Corbyn asks ‘think what is like to be a Palestinian farmer on the West Bank.”  He never once asked “think what it is like to be an Israeli”  To him it is all about the Palestinians.  452 innocent civilians died before the barrier was completed but to him, their lives don’t count.  Not once did Corbyn address the need for such a barrier, the 73 suicide attacks carried out between 2000 and 2003 nor the lives it has undoubtedly saved.
> 
> He finishes by saying “the crassness, the brutality, the insensitivity of this wall, really is the man feature of what this occupation is all about.”  And he says that we do not possess irony!
> 
> The  ‘crassness,’ the ‘brutality,’ the ‘insensitivity’ is that of innocent Israelis maimed, injured and murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.  It is the families mourning loved ones.  It is children without parents and parents without children.
> 
> However, he is right on one point; he is correct in saying that this security barrier is a main feature of what the ‘occupation’ is all about”
> 
> It is about Israel protecting their civilian population from murder and harm by those intent on destroying them and the Jewish state and it is about people like Corbyn – the leader of the UK’s main opposition party with aspirations to lead our country – totally disregarding the lives of Israelis and their right to live in peace!
> 
> It is about people like Corbyn attempting to score political points by creating a one-sided narrative of events in the Middle East.  It is about his one-sided, racist portrayal of ‘Israel bad, Palestine good’  It is about Corbyn and his ilk’s seemingly never-ending obsession with the worlds one and only Jewish state and the tiny slither of land we call home.
> 
> Sussex friends of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian. After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is never mentioned that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, in 2005.
Click to expand...

Yes, how nice of them.

And from that they went to knife stabbing, screw driver stabbing, car ramming, rocks, molotov, explosives, firebomb balloons, incendiary balloons, sniper shooting, etc, etc, etc

See!!!!

Hamas is ALL about peace.  Their way.

They got Israel to leave Gaza, what will they accomplish next with their peaceful ways?

The Temple Mount?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago, a video emerged of Jeremy Corbyn seemingly offering his sympathies to Hamas suicide bombers during a debate at the Cambridge Union. In the same debate, another moment was captured that perfectly showed the myopic, hatred of Israel by the man who would be PM
> 
> In the video, he talks about the ‘Wall.’  He is clearly referring to the Security barrier erected by Israel during the Second Intifada to stop the wave of suicide bombings that claimed many Israeli lives.
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian.  After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Also in the video, Corbyn asks ‘think what is like to be a Palestinian farmer on the West Bank.”  He never once asked “think what it is like to be an Israeli”  To him it is all about the Palestinians.  452 innocent civilians died before the barrier was completed but to him, their lives don’t count.  Not once did Corbyn address the need for such a barrier, the 73 suicide attacks carried out between 2000 and 2003 nor the lives it has undoubtedly saved.
> 
> He finishes by saying “the crassness, the brutality, the insensitivity of this wall, really is the man feature of what this occupation is all about.”  And he says that we do not possess irony!
> 
> The  ‘crassness,’ the ‘brutality,’ the ‘insensitivity’ is that of innocent Israelis maimed, injured and murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.  It is the families mourning loved ones.  It is children without parents and parents without children.
> 
> However, he is right on one point; he is correct in saying that this security barrier is a main feature of what the ‘occupation’ is all about”
> 
> It is about Israel protecting their civilian population from murder and harm by those intent on destroying them and the Jewish state and it is about people like Corbyn – the leader of the UK’s main opposition party with aspirations to lead our country – totally disregarding the lives of Israelis and their right to live in peace!
> 
> It is about people like Corbyn attempting to score political points by creating a one-sided narrative of events in the Middle East.  It is about his one-sided, racist portrayal of ‘Israel bad, Palestine good’  It is about Corbyn and his ilk’s seemingly never-ending obsession with the worlds one and only Jewish state and the tiny slither of land we call home.
> 
> Sussex friends of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian. After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is never mentioned that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, in 2005.
Click to expand...


Is that one of your logical disconnects?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia


2001 85 476 561 *40 *
2002 238 114 352 *47 *
2003 145 83 228 *23 *
2004 98 33 131 *17 *
2005 33 60 93 *9 *
2006 15 99 114 *3 *
2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
2008 1 22 23 *1 *
2015 0 1 1 *1 *
2016 0 20 20 *1 *
So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago, a video emerged of Jeremy Corbyn seemingly offering his sympathies to Hamas suicide bombers during a debate at the Cambridge Union. In the same debate, another moment was captured that perfectly showed the myopic, hatred of Israel by the man who would be PM
> 
> In the video, he talks about the ‘Wall.’  He is clearly referring to the Security barrier erected by Israel during the Second Intifada to stop the wave of suicide bombings that claimed many Israeli lives.
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian.  After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Also in the video, Corbyn asks ‘think what is like to be a Palestinian farmer on the West Bank.”  He never once asked “think what it is like to be an Israeli”  To him it is all about the Palestinians.  452 innocent civilians died before the barrier was completed but to him, their lives don’t count.  Not once did Corbyn address the need for such a barrier, the 73 suicide attacks carried out between 2000 and 2003 nor the lives it has undoubtedly saved.
> 
> He finishes by saying “the crassness, the brutality, the insensitivity of this wall, really is the man feature of what this occupation is all about.”  And he says that we do not possess irony!
> 
> The  ‘crassness,’ the ‘brutality,’ the ‘insensitivity’ is that of innocent Israelis maimed, injured and murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.  It is the families mourning loved ones.  It is children without parents and parents without children.
> 
> However, he is right on one point; he is correct in saying that this security barrier is a main feature of what the ‘occupation’ is all about”
> 
> It is about Israel protecting their civilian population from murder and harm by those intent on destroying them and the Jewish state and it is about people like Corbyn – the leader of the UK’s main opposition party with aspirations to lead our country – totally disregarding the lives of Israelis and their right to live in peace!
> 
> It is about people like Corbyn attempting to score political points by creating a one-sided narrative of events in the Middle East.  It is about his one-sided, racist portrayal of ‘Israel bad, Palestine good’  It is about Corbyn and his ilk’s seemingly never-ending obsession with the worlds one and only Jewish state and the tiny slither of land we call home.
> 
> Sussex friends of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the completion of the security barrier, Palestinian suicide bombers claimed the lives of 452 Israelis, mostly civilian. After the barrier was completed that figure dropped to 9!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is never mentioned that the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing, as a policy, in 2005.
Click to expand...


 Compulsive lying is a pathological disease. Do You simply lie about everything?

Just  a couple months ago I've posted a fresh video where Your Jihadi-brides failed exactly at that. He started whining on the floor the minute he realized he was shot and wouldn't murder a single Israeli, but still was too coward to rid the world of his stink.

Even flies don't stick to **** like You whore Your mouth for that Jihadi filth.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
Click to expand...


You mean self defence?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
Click to expand...


So why did You lie when it was so obvious?
Answer that and the rest becomes easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's why You whine when Jews resist Your genocidal Jihadi aspirations?
Or because it was humiliating to be defeated by such a tiny nation?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not interested.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Grossman - In Their Merit *

"Ahavas Yisroel" is love of Israel


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.
> 
> Here're some facts for You -
> Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
> Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
> Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
> Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
> Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
> Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs
> 
> A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.
> 
> And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.
> 
> This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.
Click to expand...

Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Jews cleansed the Palestinians from their homeland.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a sec, so Jews were not Palestinians?
> This is exactly the root cause of the conflict - You're trying to hold the stick by both ends, exclude all non-Arabs from that category, and at the same time whine when Arabs are held responsible.
> 
> It's not even double standard, it's intentional obfuscation.
Click to expand...

Wait a sec.  If I had said Palistinians only you would have said I was denying Jews their rights as indiginous peoples.  I am not playing that game with you.


----------



## Coyote

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And besides, I don't see a Jewish BDS demanding the right to return.
Click to expand...

I do think all who lost property and place should entitled to compensation, but that is between the claimants and each state.  The rights of the Palestinians sholud not be subject or held hostage to that.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
Click to expand...

He was a former terrorist you know.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.
> 
> Here're some facts for You -
> Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
> Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
> Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
> Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
> Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
> Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs
> 
> A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.
> 
> And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.
> 
> This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
Click to expand...

Palestinians are Arabs.  They are Muslims.  They are all One Big Nation. That is how they think of themselves.

They had one common idea.
Keep the Jews from being sovereign over their own ancient homeland.
That idea started in 1920 with the first riots of Arabs against Jews.

All the Arab states did after 1948 was to use that same ideology after Israel declared Independence and continuously force as many Jews into Israel in order to destroy Israel economically.

The Arabs assumed, after they did not defeat Israel with their military, to get rid of their Jews, inundate Israel with them and destroy Israel that way.

One cannot divorce the Arabs of the Mandate for Palestine from all other Arabs, they are one and the same.  That, regardless of the fact that Egypt took Gaza and could not care less about the Arabs there, and Jordan took Judea and Samaria in 1948, and could not care about the Arabs there for the 19 years it was under its power.


This is a MUSLIM war against Jews, where Muslims cannot stand that the Jews became sovereign of land conquered by Muslims, and even worse, that Arab Muslims would now be residents of a Jewish State.


Repeating the nonsense that Palestinians did not expel the Jews from Arab States, does not jive, because it is exactly a Palestinian, Al-Husseiini, who started the riots and war against the Jewish right to be sovereign over their ancient homeland with the Mandate for Palestine.

Jordan was not a country, but got a huge chunk of Jewish land in 1925 and murdered or expelled all its Jews from that vast land.

Should we forget the Arabs attacking Jews in Hebron in 1929 and making that city Jew Free after that, until 1967?


The Arab States have nothing to do with it?

Nothing, except total approval, invasion, attacks on their Jewish population, their expulsion......all because the Jews DARED to build and fight for the recreation of their Nation.


Imagine that......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
Click to expand...

You do not know the meaning of the word Terrorist.

Fighting for one's survival against not only the Arabs but the British is not Terrorism.

Terrorism is when one attack, endlessly,  all the people in one land with the intent of killing them all and stealing all their property and land.

That title belongs to Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, Hezbollah, and many others, who have been working very hard for almost 100 years to make that Israel is destroyed and all Jews are gone.

Pay attention to the endless archeological terrorism on Jewish antiquity practiced by Arabs on all things Jewish.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.
> 
> Here're some facts for You -
> Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
> Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
> Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
> Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
> Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
> Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs
> 
> A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.
> 
> And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.
> 
> This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are Arabs.  They are Muslims.  They are all One Big Nation. That is how they think of themselves.
> 
> They had one common idea.
> Keep the Jews from being sovereign over their own ancient homeland.
> That idea started in 1920 with the first riots of Arabs against Jews.
> 
> All the Arab states did after 1948 was to use that same ideology after Israel declared Independence and continuously force as many Jews into Israel in order to destroy Israel economically.
> 
> The Arabs assumed, after they did not defeat Israel with their military, to get rid of their Jews, inundate Israel with them and destroy Israel that way.
> 
> One cannot divorce the Arabs of the Mandate for Palestine from all other Arabs, they are one and the same.  That, regardless of the fact that Egypt took Gaza and could not care less about the Arabs there, and Jordan took Judea and Samaria in 1948, and could not care about the Arabs there for the 19 years it was under its power.
> 
> 
> This is a MUSLIM war against Jews, where Muslims cannot stand that the Jews became sovereign of land conquered by Muslims, and even worse, that Arab Muslims would now be residents of a Jewish State.
> 
> 
> Repeating the nonsense that Palestinians did not expel the Jews from Arab States, does not jive, because it is exactly a Palestinian, Al-Husseiini, who started the riots and war against the Jewish right to be sovereign over their ancient homeland with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Jordan was not a country, but got a huge chunk of Jewish land in 1925 and murdered or expelled all its Jews from that vast land.
> 
> Should we forget the Arabs attacking Jews in Hebron in 1929 and making that city Jew Free after that, until 1967?
> 
> 
> The Arab States have nothing to do with it?
> 
> Nothing, except total approval, invasion, attacks on their Jewish population, their expulsion......all because the Jews DARED to build and fight for the recreation of their Nation.
> 
> 
> Imagine that......
Click to expand...


Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.  Maybe it is time to quit this silly argument *who's only purpose is to disenfranchise on or the other.*

Imagine that!


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know the meaning of the word Terrorist.
> 
> Fighting for one's survival against not only the Arabs but the British is not Terrorism.
> 
> Terrorism is when one attack, endlessly,  all the people in one land with the intent of killing them all and stealing all their property and land.
> 
> That title belongs to Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, Hezbollah, and many others, who have been working very hard for almost 100 years to make that Israel is destroyed and all Jews are gone.
> 
> Pay attention to the endless archeological terrorism on Jewish antiquity practiced by Arabs on all things Jewish.
Click to expand...

 I know the meaning of the word terrorist.  Generally people who are involved in market place bombings and other civilian targets are considered terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.
> 
> Here're some facts for You -
> Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
> Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
> Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
> Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
> Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
> Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs
> 
> A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.
> 
> And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.
> 
> This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are Arabs.  They are Muslims.  They are all One Big Nation. That is how they think of themselves.
> 
> They had one common idea.
> Keep the Jews from being sovereign over their own ancient homeland.
> That idea started in 1920 with the first riots of Arabs against Jews.
> 
> All the Arab states did after 1948 was to use that same ideology after Israel declared Independence and continuously force as many Jews into Israel in order to destroy Israel economically.
> 
> The Arabs assumed, after they did not defeat Israel with their military, to get rid of their Jews, inundate Israel with them and destroy Israel that way.
> 
> One cannot divorce the Arabs of the Mandate for Palestine from all other Arabs, they are one and the same.  That, regardless of the fact that Egypt took Gaza and could not care less about the Arabs there, and Jordan took Judea and Samaria in 1948, and could not care about the Arabs there for the 19 years it was under its power.
> 
> 
> This is a MUSLIM war against Jews, where Muslims cannot stand that the Jews became sovereign of land conquered by Muslims, and even worse, that Arab Muslims would now be residents of a Jewish State.
> 
> 
> Repeating the nonsense that Palestinians did not expel the Jews from Arab States, does not jive, because it is exactly a Palestinian, Al-Husseiini, who started the riots and war against the Jewish right to be sovereign over their ancient homeland with the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Jordan was not a country, but got a huge chunk of Jewish land in 1925 and murdered or expelled all its Jews from that vast land.
> 
> Should we forget the Arabs attacking Jews in Hebron in 1929 and making that city Jew Free after that, until 1967?
> 
> 
> The Arab States have nothing to do with it?
> 
> Nothing, except total approval, invasion, attacks on their Jewish population, their expulsion......all because the Jews DARED to build and fight for the recreation of their Nation.
> 
> 
> Imagine that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.  Maybe it is time to quit this silly argument *who's only purpose is to disenfranchise on or the other.*
> 
> Imagine that!
Click to expand...

Palestinian Arabs are NOT a hodge lodge of people.  Only in your mind.

Genetics does not bear that out.  You read and believe what you wish to believe.

Tell the Arabs to stop saying that the Jews are nothing but European Invaders colonizers.

That is perfect start.

Then maybe they will stop destroying any and all Jewish archeology and history and stop passing themselves as the ancient people of the land.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know the meaning of the word Terrorist.
> 
> Fighting for one's survival against not only the Arabs but the British is not Terrorism.
> 
> Terrorism is when one attack, endlessly,  all the people in one land with the intent of killing them all and stealing all their property and land.
> 
> That title belongs to Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, Hezbollah, and many others, who have been working very hard for almost 100 years to make that Israel is destroyed and all Jews are gone.
> 
> Pay attention to the endless archeological terrorism on Jewish antiquity practiced by Arabs on all things Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the meaning of the word terrorist.  Generally people who are involved in market place bombings and other civilian targets are considered terrorists.
Click to expand...

No, Coyote.  That is not the meaning of the word.  And especially not when it comes to Israel, its fight to become Independent, something the other three Mandates did not have to go through at all, including Iraq with its three different groups of people......at least in the beginning of what became Iraq.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an in interesting diversion.
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.  So they insist that we should fight for compensation for all refugees, which is right and just.  But I never hear them actually stand up for the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see You like making broad generalizations to erase any real proportions of the problem, in effect You'll always find a way to equate between a mouse and an elephant.
> 
> Here're some facts for You -
> Jews didn't expel Arabs from entire the middle east -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't gain 99.9% of the land and property - it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't call to exterminate Arabs on several continents - it were the Arabs
> Jews were not represented collectively by 22 countries, it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't demand the holiest city to the Arabs, it were Arabs who banned Jews from their holy sites
> Jew didn't force Arabs to pay a skull tax and 2 additional taxes for simply being not Jews -  it were the Arabs
> Jews didn't collectively incite for pogroms around the Arab world - it were the Arabs .
> Jews didn't dominate the middle east and spread their religion by sword, it were the Arabs
> Jews never claimed any land that was outside of their indigenous homeland - it were the Arab invaders
> Jews didn't participate in genocide of half Arab population in the world - it were the Arabs
> 
> A minority group was fighting for survival and independence, the majority for complete domination of the entire continent. The majority completely denied all rights to another, while the minority accepted their enemies in their society and provides them with the highest quality of life than in any Arab country. The minority that lost everything proposes compensation, the majority that gained everything keeps demanding to be paid protection at constant threat of violence.
> 
> And here's the main one - Israel has always proposed compensation as a standard solution - Arabs never made any similar gestures, they simply kept attempting to erase Israel in a joint military effort.
> 
> This cynical attempt to make a false analogy between extermination of an entire ethnic minority from 3 continents to expelling what seems to be less than 1% of the sadistic dominating majority that initiated the war, is no different than Holocaust denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
Click to expand...

*Truly disgusting response!*

Did Arabs murder 6 million Jews? No
Merely incited to genocide on 3 continents and ethnically cleansed 99% of them.

I find it mind boggling how You think of Yourself as some sort of underdog champion,
but look for excuses to genocide.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely had all to do with the ethnic cleansing of Jews from their homes on their ancient homeland in 1920, 1921, 1929, 1948.
> 
> Don't be shy about naming Al-Husseini as your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Jews cleansed the Palestinians from their homeland.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a sec, so Jews were not Palestinians?
> This is exactly the root cause of the conflict - You're trying to hold the stick by both ends, exclude all non-Arabs from that category, and at the same time whine when Arabs are held responsible.
> 
> It's not even double standard, it's intentional obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a sec.  If I had said Palistinians only you would have said I was denying Jews their rights as indiginous peoples.  I am not playing that game with you.
Click to expand...


You ARE plying games, and very poorly.
Are You saying You didn't just exclude Jews from that category?

Oh right this exactly what You did here, for all to see.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, you seem to live in a bubble.  Check past 2005.
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
Click to expand...


And morally superior to You in every perceivable way:

You call for Caliphate, he gave land for peace.
You excuse genocide, he was its' victim.
You're dishonest, he was as straight as a ruler.
You're a foreign occupier, he was an indigenous Judean fighting for independence.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


That's an interesting argument.  The Jewish people were exposed to persecution, oppression, pogroms, ethnic cleansing and attempted genocides all over the Middle East at the hands of Arabs.  The Jewish people were fighting a war for existence against all of the Arab nations.  Which side of that coin did the Arab Palestinians land on?  Did they fight FOR the Arabs against the Jewish Palestinians?  Or did they fight AGAINST the Arabs with the Jewish Palestinians?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.



It is not an equal comparison.  The Jewish people have been under attack and threat of attack and threat of existence by multiple Arab nations -- not just Arab Palestine.  We are not blaming Arab Palestinians for what other Arab countries did -- but we are INCLUDING Arab Palestine in those who threaten Israel's existence.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> And besides, I don't see a Jewish BDS demanding the right to return.



On the contrary.  There IS a Jewish demand for return.  The Jewish people just managed to succeed.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.



Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.



Not so.  Not by a correct and standard universal definition of "indigenous".  Genetics is nothing more than a modern nod to "racial purity" and it is an abhorrent way to measure people and assign rights to them.  IMO. 

Indigeity is based on *culture* and specifically is defined by a *unique culture which originates in a specific territory and predates colonizing and invading cultures*.  An invading culture which overtakes an indigenous culture -- even if they show genetic signs in common with the indigenous culture -- does not become an indigenous culture.  Its still an invading culture -- meaning the ORIGINS of that culture developed elsewhere.

You CAN make an excellent argument for Arab Palestinian identity and culture to have originated in that specific territory.  Ryan Bellerose, an indigenous activist, does just that.  He argues that Arab Palestinian culture arose in the late 1960's in that territory and it is through that mechanism that they become an indigenous culture. 

You can have more than one indigenous culture on a land.

The Palestinians are not a hodge-podge of people.  They are two very distinct cultures, perhaps both indigenous.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  Not by a correct and standard universal definition of "indigenous".  Genetics is nothing more than a modern nod to "racial purity" and it is an abhorrent way to measure people and assign rights to them.  IMO.
> 
> Indigeity is based on *culture* and specifically is defined by a *unique culture which originates in a specific territory and predates colonizing and invading cultures*.  An invading culture which overtakes an indigenous culture -- even if they show genetic signs in common with the indigenous culture -- does not become an indigenous culture.  Its still an invading culture -- meaning the ORIGINS of that culture developed elsewhere.
> 
> You CAN make an excellent argument for Arab Palestinian identity and culture to have originated in that specific territory.  Ryan Bellerose, an indigenous activist, does just that.  He argues that Arab Palestinian culture arose in the late 1960's in that territory and it is through that mechanism that they become an indigenous culture.
> 
> You can have more than one indigenous culture on a land.
> 
> The Palestinians are not a hodge-podge of people.  They are two very distinct cultures, perhaps both indigenous.
Click to expand...

I think Abbas and many other leaders understand very well the meaning of the word indigenous, or native.  Which explains the endless attempts to say that the Palestinian Arab people have been on that land for 5000, 10,000, 50,000 years.  That they are the ancestors of all the people there.  They are the Phillistines.
They are the Canaanites.

He knows what it means and why he needs to continue to say that, and at the same time destroy any evidence of Jewish history and culture on the land.

Hamas has even destroyed a Roman Port a few years ago, in Gaza.   Romans not being indigenous, they did not care to have it mainly because it was not Muslim.

And that is their main identity.  As Muslims.  Then Arabs.

And the Arab history on the land, Canaan,  is about 1400 years.  But there is really no distinction between one Arab group and another, that I can see before WWI.

There is very little cultural distinction in the music, food, etc.

The Palestinian Arabs have only been given an identity since 1964.  And that identity is trapped on wha their leaders want from them.  Destroy Israel at any cost.

The struggle, the pain, the incitement, the hardship of being under so many Arab leaders who do have their well being at heart, but the same goal, ideology.......the end of Israel, getting rid of the Jews and all vestige of them, and taking over that 20% of land which used to be under Ottoman Muslim control.

Pre WWI, Post WWI.   Too much of a difference between who the Arab Palestinians were, and what they are now, or were made to become.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  Not by a correct and standard universal definition of "indigenous".  Genetics is nothing more than a modern nod to "racial purity" and it is an abhorrent way to measure people and assign rights to them.  IMO.
> 
> Indigeity is based on *culture* and specifically is defined by a *unique culture which originates in a specific territory and predates colonizing and invading cultures*.  An invading culture which overtakes an indigenous culture -- even if they show genetic signs in common with the indigenous culture -- does not become an indigenous culture.  Its still an invading culture -- meaning the ORIGINS of that culture developed elsewhere.
> 
> You CAN make an excellent argument for Arab Palestinian identity and culture to have originated in that specific territory.  Ryan Bellerose, an indigenous activist, does just that.  He argues that Arab Palestinian culture arose in the late 1960's in that territory and it is through that mechanism that they become an indigenous culture.
> 
> You can have more than one indigenous culture on a land.
> 
> The Palestinians are not a hodge-podge of people.  They are two very distinct cultures, perhaps both indigenous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Abbas and many other leaders understand very well the meaning of the word indigenous, or native.  Which explains the endless attempts to say that the Palestinian Arab people have been on that land for 5000, 10,000, 50,000 years.  That they are the ancestors of all the people there.  They are the Phillistines.
> They are the Canaanites.
> 
> He knows what it means and why he needs to continue to say that, and at the same time destroy any evidence of Jewish history and culture on the land.
> 
> Hamas has even destroyed a Roman Port a few years ago, in Gaza.   Romans not being indigenous, they did not care to have it mainly because it was not Muslim.
> 
> And that is their main identity.  As Muslims.  Then Arabs.
> 
> And the Arab history on the land, Canaan,  is about 1400 years.  But there is really no distinction between one Arab group and another, that I can see before WWI.
> 
> There is very little cultural distinction in the music, food, etc.
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs have only been given an identity since 1964.  And that identity is trapped on wha their leaders want from them.  Destroy Israel at any cost.
> 
> The struggle, the pain, the incitement, the hardship of being under so many Arab leaders who do have their well being at heart, but the same goal, ideology.......the end of Israel, getting rid of the Jews and all vestige of them, and taking over that 20% of land which used to be under Ottoman Muslim control.
> 
> Pre WWI, Post WWI.   Too much of a difference between who the Arab Palestinians were, and what they are now, or were made to become.
Click to expand...


There is no equivalency between the Jewish questioning of Arab Palestinian identity and the blatantly false, erasing replacement of Jewish history, monuments, people with Arab.

The one legitimately questions the culture and identity of West Bank Palestinians and Gaza Palestinians -- while not actually denying them rights -- given that it has not been strong enough to form a nation around that culture and identity and appears deeply entangled with a pan-Arab and pan-Muslim ideology and that the members of the culture themselves agree that they are no different from Jordanian Arabs or Syrian Arabs.  

The other seeks to invert the entire history of the region with denial of Jewish presence and replacing anything apparently *cough cough* Jewish with Arab and then calling foul at "Judaization" of "Arab" places, names, monuments, history and characters.

There is no equivalency here. Its a wonder anyone falls for it.


----------



## rylah

*Terror Victims Association Trump: "We Paid With Enough Victims for Peace"*

The Almagor organization appeals in a letter to the White House to the President of the United States not to pressure Israel to accept another peace plan: "More than 1700 victims have been since the peace agreements with the Palestinians"

"Do not pressure Israel to accept another peace plan, we have already paid enough victims in exchange for peace," the organization wrote in a letter to the White House. "More than 1700 victims have been in peace since the peace agreements with the Palestinians, 10 times more than in the previous parallel period, we tried everything - the Oslo Accords and the Madrid agreements, and the more we sat with them, the more victims we got. In order to weaken us, to disintegrate us from within and to give hope to the leaders of terrorism and the ability to act against terrorists, the current situation is the most convenient - a kind of freezing and cooling of the sides. "





(Suicide terror attack scene in Jerusalem during the 2nd Intifada, photo by :Flash 90)

"As long as the other Palestinian side does not comply with the previous agreements signed in Oslo to stop terror, there is no point in continuing. When he uses the money we send him to spread messages of justification for terrorism, how can we ask the Israeli side to sit on the negotiating table? It is necessary to reevaluate and not to repeat past mistakes. Do you want us to return to the days of bus bombings? "
*
Channel 20 -  "We Paid With Enough Victims for Peace"*


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  Not by a correct and standard universal definition of "indigenous".  Genetics is nothing more than a modern nod to "racial purity" and it is an abhorrent way to measure people and assign rights to them.  IMO.
> 
> Indigeity is based on *culture* and specifically is defined by a *unique culture which originates in a specific territory and predates colonizing and invading cultures*.  An invading culture which overtakes an indigenous culture -- even if they show genetic signs in common with the indigenous culture -- does not become an indigenous culture.  Its still an invading culture -- meaning the ORIGINS of that culture developed elsewhere.
> 
> You CAN make an excellent argument for Arab Palestinian identity and culture to have originated in that specific territory.  Ryan Bellerose, an indigenous activist, does just that.  He argues that Arab Palestinian culture arose in the late 1960's in that territory and it is through that mechanism that they become an indigenous culture.
> 
> You can have more than one indigenous culture on a land.
> 
> The Palestinians are not a hodge-podge of people.  They are two very distinct cultures, perhaps both indigenous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Abbas and many other leaders understand very well the meaning of the word indigenous, or native.  Which explains the endless attempts to say that the Palestinian Arab people have been on that land for 5000, 10,000, 50,000 years.  That they are the ancestors of all the people there.  They are the Phillistines.
> They are the Canaanites.
> 
> He knows what it means and why he needs to continue to say that, and at the same time destroy any evidence of Jewish history and culture on the land.
> 
> Hamas has even destroyed a Roman Port a few years ago, in Gaza.   Romans not being indigenous, they did not care to have it mainly because it was not Muslim.
> 
> And that is their main identity.  As Muslims.  Then Arabs.
> 
> And the Arab history on the land, Canaan,  is about 1400 years.  But there is really no distinction between one Arab group and another, that I can see before WWI.
> 
> There is very little cultural distinction in the music, food, etc.
> 
> The Palestinian Arabs have only been given an identity since 1964.  And that identity is trapped on wha their leaders want from them.  Destroy Israel at any cost.
> 
> The struggle, the pain, the incitement, the hardship of being under so many Arab leaders who do have their well being at heart, but the same goal, ideology.......the end of Israel, getting rid of the Jews and all vestige of them, and taking over that 20% of land which used to be under Ottoman Muslim control.
> 
> Pre WWI, Post WWI.   Too much of a difference between who the Arab Palestinians were, and what they are now, or were made to become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalency between the Jewish questioning of Arab Palestinian identity and the blatantly false, erasing replacement of Jewish history, monuments, people with Arab.
> 
> The one legitimately questions the culture and identity of West Bank Palestinians and Gaza Palestinians -- while not actually denying them rights -- given that it has not been strong enough to form a nation around that culture and identity and appears deeply entangled with a pan-Arab and pan-Muslim ideology and that the members of the culture themselves agree that they are no different from Jordanian Arabs or Syrian Arabs.
> 
> The other seeks to invert the entire history of the region with denial of Jewish presence and replacing anything apparently *cough cough* Jewish with Arab and then calling foul at "Judaization" of "Arab" places, names, monuments, history and characters.
> 
> There is no equivalency here. Its a wonder anyone falls for it.
Click to expand...

It is a wonder you call such questioning “legitimate” when it’s only purpose is to deny identity.  The difference is merely one of scale, not INTENT.  Ask yourself, what purpose is there in perpetrating the “Palestinians are a fake people” canard?  Why do people insist on pushing it?

What is their motive Shusha?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians area hodge podge of peoples who include the original indiginous peoples of the area. Genetics bears that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  Not by a correct and standard universal definition of "indigenous".  Genetics is nothing more than a modern nod to "racial purity" and it is an abhorrent way to measure people and assign rights to them.  IMO.
> 
> Indigeity is based on *culture* and specifically is defined by a *unique culture which originates in a specific territory and predates colonizing and invading cultures*.  An invading culture which overtakes an indigenous culture -- even if they show genetic signs in common with the indigenous culture -- does not become an indigenous culture.  Its still an invading culture -- meaning the ORIGINS of that culture developed elsewhere.
> 
> You CAN make an excellent argument for Arab Palestinian identity and culture to have originated in that specific territory.  Ryan Bellerose, an indigenous activist, does just that.  He argues that Arab Palestinian culture arose in the late 1960's in that territory and it is through that mechanism that they become an indigenous culture.
> 
> You can have more than one indigenous culture on a land.
> 
> The Palestinians are not a hodge-podge of people.  They are two very distinct cultures, perhaps both indigenous.
Click to expand...


Part of the problem here is the misuse of genetics.  Genetics, like science is NEUTRAL.  The misuse of it by some has now poisoned a perfectly valid scientific tool for studying the movements of ancient people unfortunately.

But I agree.  You can have more than one indigenous people on a land which is what I have said from the beginning.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.
Click to expand...

There was a considerable effort on the part of Jews to expell a great many Palestinian Arabs.  Looks like everyone was busy expelling.  

And your use of the term genocide in this is as dishonest as when the pro pali’s use it against Israel.  Genocide has a very specific meaning.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 85 476 561 *40 *
> 2002 238 114 352 *47 *
> 2003 145 83 228 *23 *
> 2004 98 33 131 *17 *
> 2005 33 60 93 *9 *
> 2006 15 99 114 *3 *
> 2007 3 n/a n/a *1 *
> 2008 1 22 23 *1 *
> 2015 0 1 1 *1 *
> 2016 0 20 20 *1 *
> So, what were the reductions in Israeli attacks over the same period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean self defence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And morally superior to You in every perceivable way:
> 
> You call for Caliphate, he gave land for peace.
> You excuse genocide, he was its' victim.
> You're dishonest, he was as straight as a ruler.
> You're a foreign occupier, he was an indigenous Judean fighting for independence.
Click to expand...


Oh please you are so fucking dishonest there is no point in even attempting a serious discussion with you.

Where have I called for caliphate?
Where have I ever excused genocide?
What am I occupying?

If a man who’s leadership of Irgun was memorable for a huge increase in violence targeting civilians is “straight as a ruler”  I question your own values.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> It is a wonder you call such questioning “legitimate” when it’s only purpose is to deny identity.  The difference is merely one of scale, not INTENT.  Ask yourself, what purpose is there in perpetrating the “Palestinians are a fake people” canard?  Why do people insist on pushing it?
> 
> What is their motive Shusha?



Well, ultimately, I believe the motive of people like rylah, Sixties, and myself, among others is the survival of the Jewish people in the face of an existential threat, specifically by the larger Arab world.  That is the CONTEXT for the Jewish people.

IF the Arab Palestinian people exist ONLY to counter and and erase and replace the Jewish people, and if they can't develop an identity OUTSIDE of that, and if their national liberation movement DEPENDS on ending Jewish sovereignty and self-determination, THEN their legitimacy as a NATIONAL movement SHOULD be questioned.  

IF the Arab Palestinians exist independent of any definition of Jewish self-determination, sovereignty, entitlement to their own history, homeland and monuments, THEN they should be able to demonstrate that.  Its been a hundred years and we are all still waiting. They don't seem to have the ability to form an independent nation.  Why not?  Fundamentally, why haven't they?

 In other words, Team Israel is not denying the Arab Palestinians the RIGHT to be a "real people" -- we are acknowledging the fact that they have not yet met the criteria.  Just as they have not met the criteria for Statehood.  There is no evil motive in that.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know the meaning of the word Terrorist.
> 
> Fighting for one's survival against not only the Arabs but the British is not Terrorism.
> 
> Terrorism is when one attack, endlessly,  all the people in one land with the intent of killing them all and stealing all their property and land.
> 
> That title belongs to Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, Hezbollah, and many others, who have been working very hard for almost 100 years to make that Israel is destroyed and all Jews are gone.
> 
> Pay attention to the endless archeological terrorism on Jewish antiquity practiced by Arabs on all things Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the meaning of the word terrorist.  Generally people who are involved in market place bombings and other civilian targets are considered terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Coyote.  That is not the meaning of the word.  And especially not when it comes to Israel, its fight to become Independent, something the other three Mandates did not have to go through at all, including Iraq with its three different groups of people......at least in the beginning of what became Iraq.
Click to expand...


Yes.  It is.  You don’t get to invent your own definitions for terrorism based on the ethnicity of the people conducting the terrorist acts.  Terrorists target civilians purposefully and yes, when Begin was commanding Irgun and deliberately targeting civilians he was a terrorist.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Part of the problem here is the misuse of genetics.  Genetics, like science is NEUTRAL.  The misuse of it by some has now poisoned a perfectly valid scientific tool for studying the movements of ancient people unfortunately.



Yes.  And since we are NOT actually discussing the movements of ancient people, YOU are the one misusing it in this context.  Genetics is NOT RELEVANT to discussions of national liberation movements or claims to self-determination.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wonder you call such questioning “legitimate” when it’s only purpose is to deny identity.  The difference is merely one of scale, not INTENT.  Ask yourself, what purpose is there in perpetrating the “Palestinians are a fake people” canard?  Why do people insist on pushing it?
> 
> What is their motive Shusha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ultimately, I believe the motive of people like rylah, Sixties, and myself, among others is the survival of the Jewish people in the face of an existential threat, specifically by the larger Arab world.  That is the CONTEXT for the Jewish people.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinian people exist ONLY to counter and and erase and replace the Jewish people, and if they can't develop an identity OUTSIDE of that, and if their national liberation movement DEPENDS on ending Jewish sovereignty and self-determination, THEN their legitimacy as a NATIONAL movement SHOULD be questioned.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinians exist independent of any definition of Jewish self-determination, sovereignty, entitlement to their own history, homeland and monuments, THEN they should be able to demonstrate that.  Its been a hundred years and we are all still waiting. They don't seem to have the ability to form an independent nation.  Why not?  Fundamentally, why haven't they?
> 
> In other words, Team Israel is not denying the Arab Palestinians the RIGHT to be a "real people" -- *we are acknowledging the fact that they have not yet met the criteria. * Just as they have not met the criteria for Statehood.  There is no evil motive in that.
Click to expand...


That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.

Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the problem here is the misuse of genetics.  Genetics, like science is NEUTRAL.  The misuse of it by some has now poisoned a perfectly valid scientific tool for studying the movements of ancient people unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And since we are NOT actually discussing the movements of ancient people, YOU are the one misusing it in this context.  Genetics is NOT RELEVANT to discussions of national liberation movements or claims to self-determination.
Click to expand...


No I am not misusing it when the argument is made that they are not indigenous ti the area. Then yes, it IS relevant.  The particular conversation it was used in was NOT discussing national liberation movements but ORIGINS.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a considerable effort on the part of Jews to expell a great many Palestinian Arabs.  Looks like everyone was busy expelling.
> 
> And your use of the term genocide in this is as dishonest as when the pro pali’s use it against Israel.  Genocide has a very specific meaning.
Click to expand...


 A specific meaning like, "We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants" or "The time has come to enter a battle of annihilation".  Or how about "...rip the hearts out of Jews"?  The term is accurate.

Again, you are trying to create a false equivalency where there is none.  The Jewish people in the Arab countries were citizens with histories in many cases going back hundreds or thousands of years.  They were not at war with the Arab countries in which they lived.  They posed no threat to the Arab countries in which they lived.  They had no weapons which they were using against the governments of the Arab countries.  

IN CONTRAST, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians were at war with each other.  A war which, for the Jewish people, was in the CONTEXT of annihilation because that is what the Arabs SAID WAS THEIR PURPOSE.  

That is still the context for the Jewish people because the Arabs are still saying this is their purpose.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a considerable effort on the part of Jews to expell a great many Palestinian Arabs.  Looks like everyone was busy expelling.
> 
> And your use of the term genocide in this is as dishonest as when the pro pali’s use it against Israel.  Genocide has a very specific meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specific meaning like, "We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants" or "The time has come to enter a battle of annihilation".  Or how about "...rip the hearts out of Jews"?  The term is accurate.
> 
> Again, you are trying to create a false equivalency where there is none.  The Jewish people in the Arab countries were citizens with histories in many cases going back hundreds or thousands of years.  They were not at war with the Arab countries in which they lived.  They posed no threat to the Arab countries in which they lived.  They had no weapons which they were using against the governments of the Arab countries.
> 
> IN CONTRAST, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians were at war with each other.  A war which, for the Jewish people, was in the CONTEXT of annihilation because that is what the Arabs SAID WAS THEIR PURPOSE.
> 
> That is still the context for the Jewish people because the Arabs are still saying this is their purpose.
Click to expand...


Genocide is not rhetoric...if it were we could certainly point at some ugly rhetoric from Jewish leaders.  Genocide is active.  If the Arab States desired genocide they would not have expelled their Jewish population, nor would there still be Jews living in states like Iran.  (Disclaimer, that is not by any means implying life is dandy for them).  Misusing the term genocide dilutes it’s real horror.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Resist This - Menahem Begin harsh response to demands for an Arab state*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a former terrorist you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know the meaning of the word Terrorist.
> 
> Fighting for one's survival against not only the Arabs but the British is not Terrorism.
> 
> Terrorism is when one attack, endlessly,  all the people in one land with the intent of killing them all and stealing all their property and land.
> 
> That title belongs to Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, Hezbollah, and many others, who have been working very hard for almost 100 years to make that Israel is destroyed and all Jews are gone.
> 
> Pay attention to the endless archeological terrorism on Jewish antiquity practiced by Arabs on all things Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the meaning of the word terrorist.  Generally people who are involved in market place bombings and other civilian targets are considered terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Coyote.  That is not the meaning of the word.  And especially not when it comes to Israel, its fight to become Independent, something the other three Mandates did not have to go through at all, including Iraq with its three different groups of people......at least in the beginning of what became Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It is.  You don’t get to invent your own definitions for terrorism based on the ethnicity of the people conducting the terrorist acts.  Terrorists target civilians purposefully and yes, when Begin was commanding Irgun and deliberately targeting civilians he was a terrorist.
Click to expand...

Based on the ethnicity?

You have lost your mind.  But then....

Are you talking about the Hotel bombing? Or what would that be?

Shall I post again the real story of that?  Or the real story of whichever attack you think they targeted unarmed civilians only with the purpose of killing them or terrorizing them?

Do you have any idea what a war is?

Especially one declared against the Jewish people and against any idea of a Jewish State which began in 1920?

Do you still not consider every riot and attack of Arabs against unarmed Jews in 1920, 1921, 1925, 1929.......terrorism?

I would say you still do not, or you would not continue to only count victims of terrorism from the time the Jews started being able to defend themselves against both the Arabs and the British.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a considerable effort on the part of Jews to expell a great many Palestinian Arabs.  Looks like everyone was busy expelling.
> 
> And your use of the term genocide in this is as dishonest as when the pro pali’s use it against Israel.  Genocide has a very specific meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specific meaning like, "We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants" or "The time has come to enter a battle of annihilation".  Or how about "...rip the hearts out of Jews"?  The term is accurate.
> 
> Again, you are trying to create a false equivalency where there is none.  The Jewish people in the Arab countries were citizens with histories in many cases going back hundreds or thousands of years.  They were not at war with the Arab countries in which they lived.  They posed no threat to the Arab countries in which they lived.  They had no weapons which they were using against the governments of the Arab countries.
> 
> IN CONTRAST, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians were at war with each other.  A war which, for the Jewish people, was in the CONTEXT of annihilation because that is what the Arabs SAID WAS THEIR PURPOSE.
> 
> That is still the context for the Jewish people because the Arabs are still saying this is their purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is not rhetoric...if it were we could certainly point at some ugly rhetoric from Jewish leaders.  Genocide is active.  If the Arab States desired genocide they would not have expelled their Jewish population, nor would there still be Jews living in states like Iran.  (Disclaimer, that is not by any means implying life is dandy for them).  Misusing the term genocide dilutes it’s real horror.
Click to expand...

You do forget what year that happened.  It was five years after the Holocaust.   

Do you actually think that the Arabs were going to go into full mode genocide while the world was now watching, after what had happed to the Jews in Europe, and those Jews who tried to come to their homeland, or the Jews in Iraq who suffered a riot and massacre at the hands of the Palestinian leader Al Husseini in 1941?

Genocide is what Al Husseini had in mind for all the Jews on their ancient homeland.

Just ask all the Jews of Bosnia, what happened to them in the hands of Husseini and his Bosnian SS troop during WWII  !!


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.



See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.

There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.
> 
> There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.
Click to expand...


What?  I wasn’t defining it in comparison to Jewish identity, you were the one brought that up and I was responding to what YOU had said.

Those are not the questions being asked however.  When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wonder you call such questioning “legitimate” when it’s only purpose is to deny identity.  The difference is merely one of scale, not INTENT.  Ask yourself, what purpose is there in perpetrating the “Palestinians are a fake people” canard?  Why do people insist on pushing it?
> 
> What is their motive Shusha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ultimately, I believe the motive of people like rylah, Sixties, and myself, among others is the survival of the Jewish people in the face of an existential threat, specifically by the larger Arab world.  That is the CONTEXT for the Jewish people.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinian people exist ONLY to counter and and erase and replace the Jewish people, and if they can't develop an identity OUTSIDE of that, and if their national liberation movement DEPENDS on ending Jewish sovereignty and self-determination, THEN their legitimacy as a NATIONAL movement SHOULD be questioned.
> 
> IF the Arab Palestinians exist independent of any definition of Jewish self-determination, sovereignty, entitlement to their own history, homeland and monuments, THEN they should be able to demonstrate that.  Its been a hundred years and we are all still waiting. They don't seem to have the ability to form an independent nation.  Why not?  Fundamentally, why haven't they?
> 
> In other words, Team Israel is not denying the Arab Palestinians the RIGHT to be a "real people" -- *we are acknowledging the fact that they have not yet met the criteria. * Just as they have not met the criteria for Statehood.  There is no evil motive in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
Click to expand...

They are from the Arabian Peninsula.  They say so themselves.

You will not even believe what they say.

Their deep identity is of being Arabs, and Muslims.

Just as Germans will tell you that they come from Germany and that their culture is deeply ingrained in them, so is the Arab IDENTITY to the Arab people, no matter if they are in Arabia, the rest of Asia, North Africa or anywhere else.


Is it not the same with the Japanese, Chinese and any other people who created their identity thousands of years ago?

Being an Arab is their main identity.  Then a Muslim.

The Palestinian identity is new.  It is from only 1964, tell yourself what you will.

And as Susha, I and others have repeated too many times......

Their Palestinian identity is centered in wanting Israel destroyed, and that land returned to the hands of Muslims, ANY Muslims.

Why......do you think they did not complain for one day during the duration of the Ottoman Empire on that land?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> No I am not misusing it when the argument is made that they are not indigenous ti the area. Then yes, it IS relevant.  The particular conversation it was used in was NOT discussing national liberation movements but ORIGINS.



The ORIGINS of the Arab peoples in Israel, Judea, Samaria and the Roman Empire and the Arab Empire and the Ottoman Empire is historical.  The Arab people in that territory are the product of an invading culture upon an existing indigenous culture.  You don't need to test for genetics for that and the whole idea is reprehensible.  

The question on the table is the ORIGIN of a specific Arab Palestinian culture as differentiated from other surrounding Arab cultures, particularly one which is NATIONAL in origin.  There is no genetic test for that.

That's because national and cultural identities and therefore origins are not based on genetics.  So yes, you are the one misusing it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.
> 
> There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I wasn’t defining it in comparison to Jewish identity, you were the one brought that up and I was responding to what YOU had said.
> 
> Those are not the questions being asked however.  When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?
Click to expand...

Not several thousands .

It is a historical fact that the Arabs invaded the Land of Israel  1400 years ago.  They were not living there for "thousands of years" .  That is what Abbas has been repeating.

That is what others are now, since 1948, or 1973, repeating.

That the Arabs are the indigenous people for over 10,000 years.
True?

That the Jews are nothing but European colonizing invaders.
Is that true?

We are not telling the truth, but Abbas and all who deny any Jewish history to the area are telling the truth?

Are Abbas and so many people out there telling the world that there is no connection between "Palestine" and the Jewish people or not?  And when that denial start?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not misusing it when the argument is made that they are not indigenous ti the area. Then yes, it IS relevant.  The particular conversation it was used in was NOT discussing national liberation movements but ORIGINS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ORIGINS of the Arab peoples in Israel, Judea, Samaria and the Roman Empire and the Arab Empire and the Ottoman Empire is historical.  The Arab people in that territory are the product of an invading culture upon an existing indigenous culture.  You don't need to test for genetics for that and the whole idea is reprehensible.
> 
> The question on the table is the ORIGIN of a specific Arab Palestinian culture as differentiated from other surrounding Arab cultures, particularly one which is NATIONAL in origin.  There is no genetic test for that.
> 
> That's because national and cultural identities and therefore origins are not based on genetics.  So yes, you are the one misusing it.
Click to expand...


I agree with what you say but you are talking about cultures and I am talking about people and your answer is NOT what Sixties, for example, is saying.  They do not believe there is any indigenous aspect to the Palestinians.  As she has said repeatedly they came from The Arabian peninsula.  And in answer to THAT population genetics holds an answer that should not be considered reprehensible *and is not being misused*.  What else would you use to answer dishonest claims on the origins of various populations?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.
> 
> There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I wasn’t defining it in comparison to Jewish identity, you were the one brought that up and I was responding to what YOU had said.
> 
> Those are not the questions being asked however.  When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not several thousands .
> 
> It is a historical fact that the Arabs invaded the Land of Israel  1400 years ago.  They were not living there for "thousands of years" .  That is what Abbas has been repeating.
> 
> That is what others are now, since 1948, or 1973, repeating.
> 
> That the Arabs are the indigenous people for over 10,000 years.
> True?
> 
> That the Jews are nothing but European colonizing invaders.
> Is that true?
> 
> We are not telling the truth, but Abbas and all who deny any Jewish history to the area are telling the truth?
> 
> Are Abbas and so many people out there telling the world that there is no connection between "Palestine" and the Jewish people or not?  And when that denial start?
Click to expand...



See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?


----------



## Coyote

FYI, Abbas is neither an historian nor a scientist. He is a politician.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not misusing it when the argument is made that they are not indigenous ti the area. Then yes, it IS relevant.  The particular conversation it was used in was NOT discussing national liberation movements but ORIGINS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ORIGINS of the Arab peoples in Israel, Judea, Samaria and the Roman Empire and the Arab Empire and the Ottoman Empire is historical.  The Arab people in that territory are the product of an invading culture upon an existing indigenous culture.  You don't need to test for genetics for that and the whole idea is reprehensible.
> 
> The question on the table is the ORIGIN of a specific Arab Palestinian culture as differentiated from other surrounding Arab cultures, particularly one which is NATIONAL in origin.  There is no genetic test for that.
> 
> That's because national and cultural identities and therefore origins are not based on genetics.  So yes, you are the one misusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with what you say but you are talking about cultures and I am talking about people and your answer is NOT what Sixties, for example, is saying.  They do not believe there is any indigenous aspect to the Palestinians.  As she has said repeatedly they came from The Arabian peninsula.  And in answer to THAT population genetics holds an answer that should not be considered reprehensible *and is not being misused*.  What else would you use to answer dishonest claims on the origins of various populations?
Click to expand...

Aren't the Arabs being dishonest when they apply European origins to the Ashkenazi?

What do you think their purpose in saying that......and only since 1948.....would be?

The Arabs do not deny that their indigenous origin, language and culture comes from Arabia.

So.....why do you and so many others are denying that?

The indigenous, language, culture, history originates from the Land of Israel.

Both have many books attesting to what I just wrote above.

Again, the Japanese moving to Australia and now living there for hundreds of years, does not negate their indigenous, cultural, historical and linguistic origins from being the Islands of Japan.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?



I said hundreds.  I meant hundreds.  The ARAB history in the territory goes back 1400 years.  That is their identity.  They are Arabs and they are Muslims and that is a direct result of an invading culture 1400 years ago.

Their identity as "Palestinians" goes back only decades.  

That's fine.  They can still call themselves indigenous and still have rights to self-determination.  They don't need thousands of years.  Those years belong to the Jewish people who were the pre-invasion culture with a continued presence.

The only way to make the Arab Palestinians "thousands of years in the territory" is to change their identity and restore them to the identity of the pre-invasion cultures.  Which would make them Jewish.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?



Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
Click to expand...

No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.
> 
> There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I wasn’t defining it in comparison to Jewish identity, you were the one brought that up and I was responding to what YOU had said.
> 
> Those are not the questions being asked however.  When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not several thousands .
> 
> It is a historical fact that the Arabs invaded the Land of Israel  1400 years ago.  They were not living there for "thousands of years" .  That is what Abbas has been repeating.
> 
> That is what others are now, since 1948, or 1973, repeating.
> 
> That the Arabs are the indigenous people for over 10,000 years.
> True?
> 
> That the Jews are nothing but European colonizing invaders.
> Is that true?
> 
> We are not telling the truth, but Abbas and all who deny any Jewish history to the area are telling the truth?
> 
> Are Abbas and so many people out there telling the world that there is no connection between "Palestine" and the Jewish people or not?  And when that denial start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
Click to expand...

Maybe some Palestinian Arabs are descendants of both Arabs and Jews, or any other people living in the area, Druze, Bedouin,Europeans, etc.

But the fact remains, that their presence in the land of Israel mainly started with the Kurd and then the Arab invasions of the 7th century.

The "very small" percentage of Jews, forced to convert to Islam or Christianity by sword or fear, does not make ALL Arabs indigenous of the Land of Israel, compared to the high percentage of Jews who can trace their lineage and indigenous status as coming from their ancient homeland.

THAT is the difference.

Some First Nation blood, a small percentage, in anyone, does not make any American suddenly "indigenous" to the USA.
Especially when they are not following the history, culture or language of any one of those First Nations.

Which is exactly what happens with the Palestinian Arabs.

I do not see the Druze or the Beduin demanding indigenous status in the Land of Israel because they know that they are not indigenous to that area, no matter how long they have lived there, and those groups have a much more distinct and defined identity than the Palestinian Arabs have ever had, and maybe ever will.

The Jews are indigenous to that land.
The Samaritans are indigenous to that land.

And there is historical proof for both for them for  over at  least 4000 years of their existence on that land and the identity they formed there.

The Palestinians, as Susha and I have explained, are defined by what they have been taught since 1920.

1)  It is their land.  Muslim land.
2)  The Jews are invading colonizers.
3)  The Jews have stolen their land.
4)  The Jews mean to kill them all.
(Just s few of the endless themes they are taught on a daily basis, based on their culture and history which was formed in Arabia, in the 7th century, by one Arab man, with an army and a sword in hand. )

Jews lived in Arabia since the destruction of the First Temple.  They never thought of themselves as Arabs, tried to steal the land from anyone, or went around terrorizing any of the Arab clans over land.
And it was because they were Jews, and foreigners to the Arabian land, that Mohammad decided to force them to convert or kill, enslave or expel the three tribes over there.

Shouldn't this example tell a lot as to the mentality of the Arabs since they became Muslims?

Jews have no rights in Arab, Muslim conquered lands.  Not since the 7th century CE.

That is my point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
Click to expand...

Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.

It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.


----------



## Coyote

.,l.,.m


Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.
> 
> It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.
Click to expand...


And you know it is a “very small percentage” how, exactly?

Palestinians - Wikipedia

*Origins*
See also: Demographic history of Palestine (region)
The origins of Palestinians are complex and diverse. The region was not originally Arab — its Arabization was a consequence of the inclusion of Palestine within the rapidly expanding Arab Empire conquered by Arabian tribes and their local allies in the first millennium, most significantly during the Islamic conquest of Syria in the 7th century. Palestine, then a Hellenized region controlled by the Byzantine empire, with a large Christian population, came under the political and cultural influence of Arabic-speaking Muslim dynasties, including the Kurdish Ayyubids. From the conquest down to the 11th century, half of the world's Christians lived under the new Muslim order and there was no attempt for that period to convert them.[86] Over time, nonetheless, much of the existing population of Palestine was Arabized and gradually converted to Islam.[38] Arab populations had existed in Palestine prior to the conquest, and some of these local Arab tribes and Bedouin fought as allies of Byzantium in resisting the invasion, which the archaeological evidence indicates was a 'peaceful conquest', and the newcomers were allowed to settle in the old urban areas. Theories of population decline compensated by the importation of foreign populations are not confirmed by the archaeological record[87][88] *Like other "Arabized" Arab nations the Arab identity of Palestinians, largely based on linguistic and cultural affiliation, is independent of the existence of any actual Arabian origins.* The Palestinian population has grown dramatically. For several centuries during the Ottoman period the population in Palestine declined and fluctuated between 150,000 and 250,000 inhabitants, and it was only in the 19th century that a rapid population growth began to occur.[

*Pre-Arab/Islamic Influences on the Palestinian national identity*
While Palestinian culture is primarily Arab and Islamic, many Palestinians identify with earlier civilizations that inhabited the land of Palestine.[90] According to Walid Khalidi, in Ottoman times "the Palestinians considered themselves to be descended not only from Arab conquerors of the seventh century but also from indigenous peoples who had lived in the country since time immemorial."

Similarly Ali Qleibo, a Palestinian anthropologist, argues:

"Throughout history a great diversity of peoples has moved into the region and made Palestine their homeland: Canaanites, Jebusites, Philistines from Crete, Anatolian and Lydian Greeks, Hebrews, Amorites, Edomites, Nabataeans, Arameans, Romans, Arabs, and Western European Crusaders, to name a few. Each of them appropriated different regions that overlapped in time and competed for sovereignty and land. Others, such as Ancient Egyptians, Hittites, Persians, Babylonians, and the Mongol raids of the late 1200s, were historical 'events' whose successive occupations were as ravaging as the effects of major earthquakes ... Like shooting stars, the various cultures shine for a brief moment before they fade out of official historical and cultural records of Palestine. The people, however, survive. In their customs and manners, fossils of these ancient civilizations survived until modernity—albeit modernity camouflaged under the veneer of Islam and Arabic culture."[90]

George Antonius, founder of modern Arab nationalist history, wrote in his seminal 1938 book The Arab Awakening: 

"The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]

American historian Bernard Lewis writes: 

"*Clearly, in Palestine as elsewhere in the Middle East, the modern inhabitants include among their ancestors those who lived in the country in antiquity. *Equally obviously, the demographic mix was greatly modified over the centuries by migration, deportation, immigration, and settlement. This was particularly true in Palestine, where the population was transformed by such events as the Jewish rebellion against Rome and its suppression, the Arab conquest, the coming and going of the Crusaders, the devastation and resettlement of the coastlands by the Mamluk and Turkish regimes, and, from the nineteenth century, by extensive migrations from both within and from outside the region. *Through invasion and deportation, and successive changes of rule and of culture, the face of the Palestinian population changed several times. No doubt, the original inhabitants were never entirely obliterated, but in the course of time they were successively Judaized, Christianized, and Islamized. Their language was transformed to Hebrew, then to Aramaic, then to Arabic*."[92]


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
Click to expand...


Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
Click to expand...

Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> .,l.,.m
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.
> 
> It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know it is a “very small percentage” how, exactly?
> 
> Palestinians - Wikipedia
> 
> *Origins*
> See also: Demographic history of Palestine (region)
> The origins of Palestinians are complex and diverse. The region was not originally Arab — its Arabization was a consequence of the inclusion of Palestine within the rapidly expanding Arab Empire conquered by Arabian tribes and their local allies in the first millennium, most significantly during the Islamic conquest of Syria in the 7th century. Palestine, then a Hellenized region controlled by the Byzantine empire, with a large Christian population, came under the political and cultural influence of Arabic-speaking Muslim dynasties, including the Kurdish Ayyubids. From the conquest down to the 11th century, half of the world's Christians lived under the new Muslim order and there was no attempt for that period to convert them.[86] Over time, nonetheless, much of the existing population of Palestine was Arabized and gradually converted to Islam.[38] Arab populations had existed in Palestine prior to the conquest, and some of these local Arab tribes and Bedouin fought as allies of Byzantium in resisting the invasion, which the archaeological evidence indicates was a 'peaceful conquest', and the newcomers were allowed to settle in the old urban areas. Theories of population decline compensated by the importation of foreign populations are not confirmed by the archaeological record[87][88] *Like other "Arabized" Arab nations the Arab identity of Palestinians, largely based on linguistic and cultural affiliation, is independent of the existence of any actual Arabian origins.* The Palestinian population has grown dramatically. For several centuries during the Ottoman period the population in Palestine declined and fluctuated between 150,000 and 250,000 inhabitants, and it was only in the 19th century that a rapid population growth began to occur.[
> 
> *Pre-Arab/Islamic Influences on the Palestinian national identity*
> While Palestinian culture is primarily Arab and Islamic, many Palestinians identify with earlier civilizations that inhabited the land of Palestine.[90] According to Walid Khalidi, in Ottoman times "the Palestinians considered themselves to be descended not only from Arab conquerors of the seventh century but also from indigenous peoples who had lived in the country since time immemorial."
> 
> Similarly Ali Qleibo, a Palestinian anthropologist, argues:
> 
> "Throughout history a great diversity of peoples has moved into the region and made Palestine their homeland: Canaanites, Jebusites, Philistines from Crete, Anatolian and Lydian Greeks, Hebrews, Amorites, Edomites, Nabataeans, Arameans, Romans, Arabs, and Western European Crusaders, to name a few. Each of them appropriated different regions that overlapped in time and competed for sovereignty and land. Others, such as Ancient Egyptians, Hittites, Persians, Babylonians, and the Mongol raids of the late 1200s, were historical 'events' whose successive occupations were as ravaging as the effects of major earthquakes ... Like shooting stars, the various cultures shine for a brief moment before they fade out of official historical and cultural records of Palestine. The people, however, survive. In their customs and manners, fossils of these ancient civilizations survived until modernity—albeit modernity camouflaged under the veneer of Islam and Arabic culture."[90]
> 
> George Antonius, founder of modern Arab nationalist history, wrote in his seminal 1938 book The Arab Awakening:
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> American historian Bernard Lewis writes:
> 
> "*Clearly, in Palestine as elsewhere in the Middle East, the modern inhabitants include among their ancestors those who lived in the country in antiquity. *Equally obviously, the demographic mix was greatly modified over the centuries by migration, deportation, immigration, and settlement. This was particularly true in Palestine, where the population was transformed by such events as the Jewish rebellion against Rome and its suppression, the Arab conquest, the coming and going of the Crusaders, the devastation and resettlement of the coastlands by the Mamluk and Turkish regimes, and, from the nineteenth century, by extensive migrations from both within and from outside the region. *Through invasion and deportation, and successive changes of rule and of culture, the face of the Palestinian population changed several times. No doubt, the original inhabitants were never entirely obliterated, but in the course of time they were successively Judaized, Christianized, and Islamized. Their language was transformed to Hebrew, then to Aramaic, then to Arabic*."[92]
Click to expand...

Yes, it includes those who were forced to convert or converted out of fear, but in the whole, as in all of Jewish History until modernity, Jews have held strong to their history, culture and religion in small groups.

Why do you think the Jews of Mesopotamia, those who were taken to Babylon, remained Jews for 2500 years, until expelled in 1950?

Or how did the European Jews survive?  By intermarrying as much as you assume they did?

The answer:  No.

Most of the Jewish people, anywhere in the world, have held on to their heritage, and many who were forced to convert still embrace their Judaism and hide it while they still practice it, out of fear, caused by the endless Inquisition forced on them in Europe, and the oppression and forced conversions also caused in the Muslim world.

Do you realize that somehow, you may be attempting to say that "most Jews" converted to Islam or Christianity and married non Jews in the Land of Israel, and therefore the "Palestinian People" are really an almost total mix of people for the past 1400 years or so?

Except that there is no truth to it, and history, books, records, all of them attest to it.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.
> 
> It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.
Click to expand...


So..you are saying indigenous people who have mixed with non indigenous people are no longer indigenous?  That is a real pitfall you know.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,l.,.m
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.
> 
> It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know it is a “very small percentage” how, exactly?
> 
> Palestinians - Wikipedia
> 
> *Origins*
> See also: Demographic history of Palestine (region)
> The origins of Palestinians are complex and diverse. The region was not originally Arab — its Arabization was a consequence of the inclusion of Palestine within the rapidly expanding Arab Empire conquered by Arabian tribes and their local allies in the first millennium, most significantly during the Islamic conquest of Syria in the 7th century. Palestine, then a Hellenized region controlled by the Byzantine empire, with a large Christian population, came under the political and cultural influence of Arabic-speaking Muslim dynasties, including the Kurdish Ayyubids. From the conquest down to the 11th century, half of the world's Christians lived under the new Muslim order and there was no attempt for that period to convert them.[86] Over time, nonetheless, much of the existing population of Palestine was Arabized and gradually converted to Islam.[38] Arab populations had existed in Palestine prior to the conquest, and some of these local Arab tribes and Bedouin fought as allies of Byzantium in resisting the invasion, which the archaeological evidence indicates was a 'peaceful conquest', and the newcomers were allowed to settle in the old urban areas. Theories of population decline compensated by the importation of foreign populations are not confirmed by the archaeological record[87][88] *Like other "Arabized" Arab nations the Arab identity of Palestinians, largely based on linguistic and cultural affiliation, is independent of the existence of any actual Arabian origins.* The Palestinian population has grown dramatically. For several centuries during the Ottoman period the population in Palestine declined and fluctuated between 150,000 and 250,000 inhabitants, and it was only in the 19th century that a rapid population growth began to occur.[
> 
> *Pre-Arab/Islamic Influences on the Palestinian national identity*
> While Palestinian culture is primarily Arab and Islamic, many Palestinians identify with earlier civilizations that inhabited the land of Palestine.[90] According to Walid Khalidi, in Ottoman times "the Palestinians considered themselves to be descended not only from Arab conquerors of the seventh century but also from indigenous peoples who had lived in the country since time immemorial."
> 
> Similarly Ali Qleibo, a Palestinian anthropologist, argues:
> 
> "Throughout history a great diversity of peoples has moved into the region and made Palestine their homeland: Canaanites, Jebusites, Philistines from Crete, Anatolian and Lydian Greeks, Hebrews, Amorites, Edomites, Nabataeans, Arameans, Romans, Arabs, and Western European Crusaders, to name a few. Each of them appropriated different regions that overlapped in time and competed for sovereignty and land. Others, such as Ancient Egyptians, Hittites, Persians, Babylonians, and the Mongol raids of the late 1200s, were historical 'events' whose successive occupations were as ravaging as the effects of major earthquakes ... Like shooting stars, the various cultures shine for a brief moment before they fade out of official historical and cultural records of Palestine. The people, however, survive. In their customs and manners, fossils of these ancient civilizations survived until modernity—albeit modernity camouflaged under the veneer of Islam and Arabic culture."[90]
> 
> George Antonius, founder of modern Arab nationalist history, wrote in his seminal 1938 book The Arab Awakening:
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> American historian Bernard Lewis writes:
> 
> "*Clearly, in Palestine as elsewhere in the Middle East, the modern inhabitants include among their ancestors those who lived in the country in antiquity. *Equally obviously, the demographic mix was greatly modified over the centuries by migration, deportation, immigration, and settlement. This was particularly true in Palestine, where the population was transformed by such events as the Jewish rebellion against Rome and its suppression, the Arab conquest, the coming and going of the Crusaders, the devastation and resettlement of the coastlands by the Mamluk and Turkish regimes, and, from the nineteenth century, by extensive migrations from both within and from outside the region. *Through invasion and deportation, and successive changes of rule and of culture, the face of the Palestinian population changed several times. No doubt, the original inhabitants were never entirely obliterated, but in the course of time they were successively Judaized, Christianized, and Islamized. Their language was transformed to Hebrew, then to Aramaic, then to Arabic*."[92]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it includes those who were forced to convert or converted out of fear, but in the whole, as in all of Jewish History until modernity, Jews have held strong to their history, culture and religion in small groups.
> 
> Why do you think the Jews of Mesopotamia, those who were taken to Babylon, remained Jews for 2500 years, until expelled in 1950?
> 
> Or how did the European Jews survive?  By intermarrying as much as you assume they did?
> 
> The answer:  No.
> 
> Most of the Jewish people, anywhere in the world, have held on to their heritage, and many who were forced to convert still embrace their Judaism and hide it while they still practice it, out of fear, caused by the endless Inquisition forced on them in Europe, and the oppression and forced conversions also caused in the Muslim world.
> 
> Do you realize that somehow, you may be attempting to say that "most Jews" converted to Islam or Christianity and married non Jews in the Land of Israel, and therefore the "Palestinian People" are really an almost total mix of people for the past 1400 years or so?
> 
> Except that there is no truth to it, and history, books, records, all of them attest to it.
Click to expand...

Umh...excuse me but where am I saying most Jews?  Are you saying that the only people that lived there were Jews?  Get real.  The region was a melting pot of people’s and cultures for thousands of years.

Jews survived because they preserved their culture regardless of where they lived and who they married.

And yes.  I am saying the Palestinians ARE a mix of all those peoples.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]



Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
Click to expand...

I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.  

And perhaps, you are not counting that most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.

Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.

The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.

So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
Click to expand...


Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
Click to expand...



Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> So..you are saying indigenous people who have mixed with non indigenous people are no longer indigenous?



That is EXACTLY what we are saying.  If you remove the qualities of indigeneity (the culture) then you are not part of the group of people who can claim indigeneity.  Otherwise, being indigenous literally means nothing.  Its just whatever mix of people who happen to live in a particular place.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
Click to expand...


They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
Click to expand...

Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.

Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.

Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
Click to expand...


I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.

The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc

Palestine | History, People, & Religion
*The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.
> 
> Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.
> 
> Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.
Click to expand...


You have provided no numbers, just broad statements claiming most of the Palestinians are recent immigrants.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
Click to expand...

Trade does not make the Arabs a part of the population on the Land of Israel.

Trade is trade.  Traders come and go back.  The Jews did the same.  The Chinese did the same.  All in the region did the same.
It does not mean that there was a large, or even small presence of those known as Arabs on the Land of Israel itself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  So ALL of us are saying the same thing.  So why are you attributing evil intent to Sixties or rylah?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.
> 
> Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.
> 
> Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided no numbers, just broad statements claiming most of the Palestinians are recent immigrants.
Click to expand...

No British records or anything will appease you.  Why bother if you are not interested in the facts of migration or immigration 
during those times.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..you are saying indigenous people who have mixed with non indigenous people are no longer indigenous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what we are saying.  If you remove the qualities of indigeneity (the culture) then you are not part of the group of people who can claim indigeneity.  Otherwise, being indigenous literally means nothing.  Its just whatever mix of people who happen to live in a particular place.
Click to expand...


Then are non practicing Jews still Jewish given that Jews who immigrated out of Israel in ancient times would certainly had to marry non indigenous people to survive as a people....a non practicing Jew is not practicing his culture, is he indigenous?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sixties saying that?  I am actually not at all sure what Rylah is saying but Sixties is very much marginalizing it and insisting they invaded from the Arabian Peninsula.  Why are you insisting she says differently when she isn’t?
> 
> 
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.
> 
> Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.
> 
> Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided no numbers, just broad statements claiming most of the Palestinians are recent immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No British records or anything will appease you.  Why bother if you are not interested in the facts of migration or immigration
> during those times.
Click to expand...

I really could say the same about you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..you are saying indigenous people who have mixed with non indigenous people are no longer indigenous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what we are saying.  If you remove the qualities of indigeneity (the culture) then you are not part of the group of people who can claim indigeneity.  Otherwise, being indigenous literally means nothing.  Its just whatever mix of people who happen to live in a particular place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then are non practicing Jews still Jewish given that Jews who immigrated out of Israel in ancient times would certainly had to marry non indigenous people to survive as a people....a non practicing Jew is not practicing his culture, is he indigenous?
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would swear that Susha said that the Arab Palestinians are an invading force from somewhere (and yes, I have said and will say again, Arabia) and a small number of indigenous people who intermarried with the Arabs.
> 
> And perhaps, you are not counting that *most of those who are now considered Palestinian Arabs, immigrated at the end of the 19th century until 1948, from Arabia, Egypt, Bosnia and many other places.*
> 
> Therefore, the majority of the Arab Palestinians continues to be non indigenous, but new to the area, and caught in what happened post WWI when the Ottoman land got divided into Mandates.
> 
> The Hashemites are clearly not Palestinians, as they came directly from Arabia around WWI time.
> 
> So, why think that most Arabs, if not all, Palestinians or not...... have been there for thousands of years, or have had any connection to the land before they arrived there , or stepped on it, or lived on it for thousands of years, therefore having the right to call the whole land theirs, which is exactly what the Arab Palestinian leadership, since 1948, has been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.
> 
> Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.
> 
> Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided no numbers, just broad statements claiming most of the Palestinians are recent immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No British records or anything will appease you.  Why bother if you are not interested in the facts of migration or immigration
> during those times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really could say the same about you.
Click to expand...

No you could not.  Because I have bothered to do the research about those times and I do know what it says about how many Arab Muslims migrated into the Land of Israel during the start of the Zionist program all the way to 1948.
And I know exactly how many Jews should have been allowed to immigrate each year, but ended up not being allowed to by the Arabs and the British and their 1939 White Paper.

And guess what happened to all of those Jews not allowed to return to their ancient homeland and forced back into Europe?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
Click to expand...


What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?

There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila. 

Try this again:

The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.

You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.


Let's try another one:

The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.

Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.

One more:

The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.

This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
Click to expand...

What the hell...

Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.

Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details

_Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.

 By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​

So are they lying?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..you are saying indigenous people who have mixed with non indigenous people are no longer indigenous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what we are saying.  If you remove the qualities of indigeneity (the culture) then you are not part of the group of people who can claim indigeneity.  Otherwise, being indigenous literally means nothing.  Its just whatever mix of people who happen to live in a particular place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then are non practicing Jews still Jewish given that Jews who immigrated out of Israel in ancient times would certainly had to marry non indigenous people to survive as a people....a non practicing Jew is not practicing his culture, is he indigenous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those?  While there was some immigration, it is by no means “most” (and genetics does bear that out).  That is as often used a lie as the opposite claim that most of the Jews were European immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you do not have the numbers, and you do not have the genetics to prove that most of them trace their indigenous status to the Land of Israel.
> 
> Let us just say, that thanks to Jewish immigration and starting to work on recreating their Nation, many jobs were created and many, many, many Arab and other Muslims immigrated thanks to those jobs.
> 
> Not to count that even before the white Paper was signed, the British closed their eyes to the Arab, Bosnian, wherever they came from Muslims who immigrated en masse into the Mandate, while the British kept the Jewish immigration to a minimum going against what the Mandate required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have provided no numbers, just broad statements claiming most of the Palestinians are recent immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No British records or anything will appease you.  Why bother if you are not interested in the facts of migration or immigration
> during those times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really could say the same about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you could not.  Because I have bothered to do the research about those times and I do know what it says about how many Arab Muslims migrated into the Land of Israel during the start of the Zionist program all the way to 1948.
> And I know exactly how many Jews should have been allowed to immigrate each year, but ended up not being allowed to by the Arabs and the British and their 1939 White Paper.
> 
> And guess what happened to all of those Jews not allowed to return to their ancient homeland and forced back into Europe?
Click to expand...

Yes.  Your research.  From pretty biased sites as I recall.

How many immigrated?  You don’t know because historians ( if they are honest and not driven by an agenda) don’t know.  The figures and census data are far from complete or accurate and often contradictory.

Here is a clue:

MidEast Web - Population of Palestine


*Major Conclusions*

*1.* *The nature of the data do not permit precise conclusions about the Arab population of Palestine in Ottoman and British times*, and the relative contributions of natural increase and immigration, imprecision in the counts and other issues. 

*2.* *Palestine was not an empty land when Zionist immigration began. *The lowest estimates claim there were about 410,000 Arab Muslims and Christians in Palestine in 1893. A Zionist estimate claimed there were over 600,000 Arabs in Palestine. in the 1890s. At this time, the number of Jewish immigrants to Palestine was still negligible by all accounts. It is unlikely that Palestinian immigration prior to this period was due to Zionist development. Though uncertainty exists concerning the precise numbers of Arabs living in the areas that later became Israel, it is very unlikely that the claims of Joan Peters that there were less than 100,000 Arabs living there are valid. 

*3. Zionist settlement between 1880 and 1948 did not displace or dispossess Palestinians.* Every indication is that there was net Arab immigration into Palestine in this period, and that the economic situation of Palestinian Arabs improved tremendously under the British Mandate relative to surrounding countries. By 1948, there were approximately 1.35 million Arabs and 650,000  Jews living between the Jordan and the Mediterranean, more Arabs than had ever lived in Palestine before, and more Jews than had lived there since Roman times. Analysis of population by sub-districts shows that Arab population tended to increase the most between 1931 and 1948 in the same areas where there were large proportions of Jews. Therefore, Zionist immigration did not displace Arabs. For a detailed discussion that focuses on this myth, please refer to Zionism and its Impact.

*4. Historic population data in Palestine during Ottoman times and during Mandatory times show significant discrepancies.* For example, figures reported in Table A-1 for 1930 population of Arabs are about 100,000 too low according to census figures for 1931 

*5. It is not possible to estimate illegal Arab immigration directly, but apparently there was some immigration. **The total Arab immigration to Palestine recorded or estimated by the Mandate government was in the neighborhood of 45,000. Illegal immigration that was not recorded would not register in the final population figures for 1945, because those figures were estimates. We simply do not know how many Arabs and Jews there were in Palestine before the declaration of the state of Israel. It is probable that there were about 100,000 Arab immigrants into Palestine.* An unknown number may also have migrated internally, from the Arab areas in the West Bank that were formerly the centers of commercial activity and population to the coastal plain and Galilee. The Arab population increase of areas with large Jewish settlement was about 10% greater than that in areas without Jewish settlement. This effect cannot be totally separated from urbanization. A population of approximately 103,000 Bedouin (1922 estimate reported in the 1927-1929 reports of the Mandatory) may have been excluded or included in different population figures as the authorities and demographers saw fit. There is no way to know how many of these Bedouin made a permanent home in Palestine or how many became part of the city population in the course of industrialization between 1922 and 1948. However,  the evidence indicates that they were in fact included in all the official population figures. This is shown by the fact that estimates of Muslim population that explicitly do not include Bedouin were significantly lower than the census figures, and by the fact that population growth is consistent with figures for natural increase if we assume that the Bedouin were included. 

*5. There are large discrepancies between official population figures and the  number of Palestinian refugees  -  *An analysis of population by subdistricts and villages, using the admittedly incomplete data of the Palestine Remembered Web site, shows that there were about  736,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs in the part of Palestine that was to become "Green Line Israel" in 1949. There would not have been more than 620,000 refugees in 1949 if these figures are correct, since the Israeli census showed 156,000 non-Jews living in Palestine in November 1948, of whom about 14,000 were Druze. The number of refugees reported by UNRWA in 1948 was 726,000. It might indicate that an unregistered and illegal population of 100,000 was included in the refugees, or it might be due to serious and systematic undercounting of Arab population by the Mandate authorities. McCarthy suggests that there was such undercounting, yet his figures for the total population of Palestine agree with projections based on official figures for 1945. 

*6. There are serious discrepancies in reporting of the number of refugees. *In 1949, UNRWA reported 726,000 refugees. By 1950 they reported 914,000 according to one source (McCarthy), an increase of 26% that could not come either from births or further displacement of refugees, which were negligible. 

*7. The city of Jerusalem has had a Jewish majority since about 1896 - *The city of Jerusalem itself there was a Jewish majority since about 1896, but probably not before. The district of Jerusalem (as opposed to the city) comprised a very wide area in Ottoman and British times, in which there was a Muslim majority. This included Jericho, Bethlehem and other towns.  Within the Jerusalem district, there was a subdistrict of Jerusalem that includes many of the immediate suburbs such as Eyn Karem, Beit Zeit etc. In that subdistrict, the Jews remained a minority , with only about 52,000 out of 132,000 persons in 1931 for example.

*The major conclusion is "The nature of the data do not permit precise conclusions about the Arab population of Palestine in Ottoman and British times"*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement ideology. Imagine if I claimed that North America is Scottish because the Scottish people intermarried with the First Nations peoples.  Its a deliberate falsehood in order to claim a non-existent history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
Click to expand...

NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".

Geesh.

The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.

How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?

And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.

There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.

And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.

And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.

But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.

Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.


The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.

Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?

The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.


----------



## Coyote

More non-existent Arabic connections to ancient Palestine...how will you untangle it?

Kindah - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
Click to expand...

Where are you getting this 100,000 years connection to Canaan stuff?  I did not say anything like that.

So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly HOW?  What specifically is false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did *migrate* to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
Click to expand...


Migrated or invaded?


----------



## Sixties Fan

So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?[/QUOTE]
Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
He just makes it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They CHANGED the meaning of the word.  Try it this way:  "The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did *migrate* to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrated or invaded?
Click to expand...

Are you asking of Abraham?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?


Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
He just makes it up.[/QUOTE]
I don’t care what Abbas says, he is a freaking politician


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not seeing it because unlike the Scottish example, there is a far more history then is acknowledged with the politization of so much of the history by both sides in this conflict.
> 
> The Arab connection to the region was like that of many other peoples with the movement of trade, populations, culture etc
> 
> Palestine | History, People, & Religion
> *The reign of Solomon (mid-10th century)* represents the culmination of Israelite political history. Though Solomon gradually lost control over outlying territories conquered by David, he was extraordinarily successful in organizing the economic life of the country. He joined forces with Hiram of Tyre, who was leading the Phoenicians toward the exploitation of Mediterranean trade. Expeditions to Ophir, a region probably in either East Africa or India, brought items of wealth such as gold, peacocks, and sandalwood to Palestine.  *At the same time, the Israelite king entered into trade relations with the Arabs as far south as Sheba, or Sabaʿ (modern Yemen). These activities would have been impossible but for the development of new principles in shipbuilding and for the recent domestication of the Arabian camel and its use in the caravan trade*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did *migrate* to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrated or invaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking of Abraham?
Click to expand...

Nope. Just you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> More non-existent Arabic connections to ancient Palestine...how will you untangle it?
> 
> Kindah - Wikipedia


I did not know that Central Arabia was in Israel.
And I did not know that Yemen was in Israel, either.


*Kindah* (Arabic: كندة‎) was a tribal kingdom in Najd established by the Kindah tribe.[1] The tribe's existence dates back to the 2nd century BCE.[2] The Kindites established a kingdom in central Arabia which was unlike those of Yemen that were more centralized; its kings exercised an influence over a number of associated tribes more by personal prestige than by coercive settled authority. Their first capital was Qaryat Dhāt Kāhil, today known as Qaryat al-Fāw.[1]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
> Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
> He just makes it up.
Click to expand...

I don’t care what Abbas says, he is a freaking politician [/QUOTE]
He is teaching all Palestinians that they have been there from time immemorial.  It says so in their UNWRA textbooks, or any other textbooks they use in Gaza and the PA.

Jews are invading colonizers.  They have all been taught that, and insist in the "right of return" to "Ancient Palestine".


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> More non-existent Arabic connections to ancient Palestine...how will you untangle it?
> 
> Kindah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that Central Arabia was in Israel.
> And I did not know that Yemen was in Israel, either.
> 
> 
> *Kindah* (Arabic: كندة‎) was a tribal kingdom in Najd established by the Kindah tribe.[1] The tribe's existence dates back to the 2nd century BCE.[2] The Kindites established a kingdom in central Arabia which was unlike those of Yemen that were more centralized; its kings exercised an influence over a number of associated tribes more by personal prestige than by coercive settled authority. Their first capital was Qaryat Dhāt Kāhil, today known as Qaryat al-Fāw.[1]
Click to expand...


Yet you ignore:

The Kindites were polytheistic until the 6th century CE, with evidence of rituals dedicated to the idols Athtar and Kāhil found in their ancient capital in south-central Arabia (present day Saudi Arabia). *It is not clear whether they converted to Judaism or remained pagan, but there is a strong archaeological evidence that they were among the tribes in Dhū Nuwās' forces during the Jewish king's attempt to suppress Christianity in Yemen.*[3] They converted to Islam in mid 7th century CE and played a crucial role during the Arab conquest of their surroundings, although some sub-tribes were declared apostates during the ridda after the death of Muḥammad.


Again connections.  There whole area is interwoven with connections.you can’t pretend they don’t exist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!  So if we trade with people, before we invade them and erase their culture, we are allowed to steal their history and replace it with ours?
> 
> There is not enough wine in the universe for me to cope with this.  I'm switching to tequila.
> 
> Try this again:
> 
> The Scots connection with Canada goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Scots" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Scotland who colonized, but also the Ojibwe who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Scottishized.
> 
> You have literally just replaced Ojibwe for Scots.
> 
> 
> Let's try another one:
> 
> The British connection to India goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "British" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Britain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Indians who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs adn ways of thought and became permanently Britishized.
> 
> Indians are now British and have been British for thousands of years, since earliest antiquity.
> 
> One more:
> 
> The Spanish connection to Guatemala goes back uninterrupted to the earliest historic times for the term "Spanish" denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from Spain who invaded, conquered and colonized, but also the Mayan peoples who intermarried with their conquerers, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently Spanishized.
> 
> This is replacement ideology.  Replacing an entire identity with one that came later.  I can't believe you don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did *migrate* to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrated or invaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking of Abraham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just you.
Click to expand...

Who migrated or invaded and from where to where?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> More non-existent Arabic connections to ancient Palestine...how will you untangle it?
> 
> Kindah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that Central Arabia was in Israel.
> And I did not know that Yemen was in Israel, either.
> 
> 
> *Kindah* (Arabic: كندة‎) was a tribal kingdom in Najd established by the Kindah tribe.[1] The tribe's existence dates back to the 2nd century BCE.[2] The Kindites established a kingdom in central Arabia which was unlike those of Yemen that were more centralized; its kings exercised an influence over a number of associated tribes more by personal prestige than by coercive settled authority. Their first capital was Qaryat Dhāt Kāhil, today known as Qaryat al-Fāw.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you ignore:
> 
> The Kindites were polytheistic until the 6th century CE, with evidence of rituals dedicated to the idols Athtar and Kāhil found in their ancient capital in south-central Arabia (present day Saudi Arabia). *It is not clear whether they converted to Judaism or remained pagan, but there is a strong archaeological evidence that they were among the tribes in Dhū Nuwās' forces during the Jewish king's attempt to suppress Christianity in Yemen.*[3] They converted to Islam in mid 7th century CE and played a crucial role during the Arab conquest of their surroundings, although some sub-tribes were declared apostates during the ridda after the death of Muḥammad.
> 
> 
> Again connections.  There whole area is interwoven with connections.you can’t pretend they don’t exist.
Click to expand...

That is still in Arabia and not in the Land of Israel.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
> Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
> He just makes it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care what Abbas says, he is a freaking politician
Click to expand...

He is teaching all Palestinians that they have been there from time immemorial.  It says so in their UNWRA textbooks, or any other textbooks they use in Gaza and the PA.

Jews are invading colonizers.  They have all been taught that, and insist in the "right of return" to "Ancient Palestine".[/QUOTE]
I am 


And yet you are saying Palestinians are invaders...


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> 
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did migrate to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell...
> 
> Connection means just that.  “The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times” and that is absolutely true.  You are to make this into something it isn’t.  That region has been invaded, conquered, overrun, traded with etc by hundreds of peoples.  The People who eventually became the Jews were THEMSELVES invaders and conquers of earlier people.   TRADE is a connection, one of many, yet it seems your only definition of Arab is “invader”.  This predates Islam.  What you are trying to do is take a scalpel and remove parts of history that  are seen as threatening to Jewish identity.  At least it seems that way because modern history has Arabs doing just that in an attempt to deny Jews their historic ties and identity.
> 
> Look at the history of the Bedouin:  BEDOUINS | Facts and Details
> 
> _Bedouins were once the primary inhabitants of the Holy Land. Abraham, Isaac and Jacob were probably Bedouins. Many elements of Bedouin culture have not changed much since Biblical times. Bedouins were referred to Qedarites in the Old Testament and Arabaa by the Assyrians (a name still used for Bedouins today). They are referred to as the ‘A’rab in the Quran.
> 
> By the first century B.C., Bedouin moved westward into Jordan and the Sinai Peninsula and southwestward along the coast of the Red Sea. In the 7th century Bedouin were among the first converts to Islam. Mohammed was not a Bedouin. He was a townsperson from a family of traders. During the Muslim conquests thousands of Muslims---many of them Bedouins---left the Arabian peninsula and settled in newly conquered land nearby and later spread across of much of the Middle East and North Africa._​
> 
> So are they lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.  A Big NO.  A BIG HECK  NOOOOOO.......to Arabs having connection to the ancient Canaan for the past 100,000 years or more, if that is how far one wishes to go to one's "Earliest historic times ".
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> The Patriarchs are not described as "Bedouins" in the Torah.
> There is a reason for that.  Because they were not.
> And the article saying that "maybe they were" does not show any proof that they were.
> 
> How does the Torah describe Abraham to Joseph, to Moses, etc?
> 
> And the population which lived on the land known as Canaan, where he moved to, and later the Children of Israel returned to with Aaron from Egypt were not Arabs either, they were the indigenous people who eventually joined with the 12 tribes and became the Nation of Israel.
> 
> There are no Arabs involved in the history of the area at the time.
> One cannot name one Arab who was part of any of the history from Abraham all the way to Roman times.
> 
> And first  the Kurds and then the Arab Muslims did invade everywhere outside  of the Arabian Peninsula after Mohammad's death.
> 
> And the word Palestinian does mean INVADER.  Which is what the Philistines were, invaders from the Greek Islands.
> 
> But there is no connection at all between the Philistines, and the Arabs or the Palestinians.
> 
> Except that the Arabs eventually borrowed the name the Romans gave to the region of Israel in order to force the Jews to stop rioting against their Empire and hopefully forget who they were.
> They changed the name to Syria Palestinea in order to humiliate the Jews with the name of the people who had defeated Israel before David, the boy, defeated them in turn, and created the Israeli Monarchy.
> 
> 
> The Philistines were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Romans were invaders of the land of Israel.
> The Arab Muslims were invaders of the land of Israel.
> 
> Is it so hard to imagine that some people, Abraham and his son,  did *migrate* to Ancient Canaan, formed clans, eventually became powerful and then conquered most of the tribes and became one big Nation within a period of about 500 to 1000 years?
> 
> The Greeks who became the Philistines did it, but they were really foreigners, invaders, and lost both identities with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrated or invaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking of Abraham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who migrated or invaded and from where to where?
Click to expand...


You already stated that above.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
> Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
> He just makes it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care what Abbas says, he is a freaking politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is teaching all Palestinians that they have been there from time immemorial.  It says so in their UNWRA textbooks, or any other textbooks they use in Gaza and the PA.
> 
> Jews are invading colonizers.  They have all been taught that, and insist in the "right of return" to "Ancient Palestine".
Click to expand...

I am


And yet you are saying Palestinians are invaders...[/QUOTE]
I think you are tired.
You have not made sense in your last two posts.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying these historians are all liars...based solely on your say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas is saying it.  From time immemorial he will say.
> Maybe it is about a Million years, who knows.  He does not.
> He just makes it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care what Abbas says, he is a freaking politician
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is teaching all Palestinians that they have been there from time immemorial.  It says so in their UNWRA textbooks, or any other textbooks they use in Gaza and the PA.
> 
> Jews are invading colonizers.  They have all been taught that, and insist in the "right of return" to "Ancient Palestine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am
> 
> 
> And yet you are saying Palestinians are invaders...
Click to expand...

I think you are tired.
You have not made sense in your last two posts.[/QUOTE]
It is extremely late here.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Then are non practicing Jews still Jewish given that Jews who immigrated out of Israel in ancient times would certainly had to marry non indigenous people to survive as a people....a non practicing Jew is not practicing his culture, is he indigenous?



The criteria for being indigenous as an individual (as opposed to a community) are self-identification and acceptance by the community.  Its identification rather than practice (although I'd argue that it would be VERY difficult to self-identity and be accepted in the group without any sort of cultural practice).  An indigenous person practices the pre-invasion, pre-colonization, pre-conquered culture in the territory where the culture originated.  

Thus:  a person who identifies as Scottish and who is accepted by the Scottish community and very likely holds some sort of Scottish culture is indigenous to Scotland.  A person who identifies as Scottish and who is accepted by the Scottish community and very likely holds some sort of Scottish culture is not indigenous to Canada.  Or Arabia.  Or China.  

Indigeneity is a function of culture, self-identification and acceptance.  A Jewish person with absolutely no connection to his Jewish heritage would not be indigenous to Israel.  But its not a function of practice alone.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Yet you ignore:
> 
> The Kindites were polytheistic until the 6th century CE, with evidence of rituals dedicated to the idols Athtar and Kāhil found in their ancient capital in south-central Arabia (present day Saudi Arabia). *It is not clear whether they converted to Judaism or remained pagan, but there is a strong archaeological evidence that they were among the tribes in Dhū Nuwās' forces during the Jewish king's attempt to suppress Christianity in Yemen.*[3] They converted to Islam in mid 7th century CE and played a crucial role during the Arab conquest of their surroundings, although some sub-tribes were declared apostates during the ridda after the death of Muḥammad.
> 
> 
> Again connections.  There whole area is interwoven with connections.you can’t pretend they don’t exist.



I'm not sure I understand your point in posting this.  Are you trying to argue that the Jewish connection to Arabia goes back uninterrupted since the earliest historic times?  That the Jewish people are indigenous to Arabia?  That Arabian monuments are Jewish and that we must be aghast at the Arabization of Jewish monuments and holy places?  That this gives the Jewish people some sort of rights to self-determination in Arabia?  Sovereignty in Arabia?  Rights to build holy places with exclusive access to Jews in Arabia?  Rights to claim Arabian history because they were all really Jews back to earliest historic times?


----------



## Mindful

Chasam Sofer writes about how the economic development of the Land of Israel is part of the mitzvah of _yishuv ha'aretz_. But there's more than just that. _Bein adam lechavero_ is no less important from a religious perspective than _Bein adam leMakom_. 

The fact that the State of Israel provides a home for any Jew around the world is also valuable from a religious perspective. The fact that it provides and maintains an economy in which millions of Jews live their lives is also valuable from a religious perspective. The fact that the State of Israel engages in efforts to help Jews all around the world is also valuable from a religious perspective.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Oh please you are so fucking dishonest there is no point in even attempting a serious discussion with you.



I agree, but that has nothing to do with my dishonesty, You just twist and turn everything on its head,
and fall silent whenever pointed to Your double standards - for You Palestinians are neither Jews when convenient and neither Arabs when referring to ethnic cleansing of 99% of Jews at the hand of the Arabs.



Coyote said:


> Where have I called for caliphate?



Here and in several other discussions:


Coyote said:


> I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.





Coyote said:


> Where have I ever excused genocide?


By supporting a Caliphate, by comparing ethnic cleansing of 99% of a minority to displacement of less than 1% of a dominating majority in their war of annihilation against the minority. You're comparing war to ethnic cleansing without any reason other being Jews, thus excusing a genocide of people who were never hostile.



Coyote said:


> What am I occupying?


Milwaukee, figuratively speaking.
And as much as Arabs, You wouldn't know neither the original names of the places where You live, nor their meaning in the language of the place without looking into wikipedia or asking the real natives.



Coyote said:


> If a man who’s leadership of Irgun was memorable for a huge increase in violence targeting civilians is “straight as a ruler”  I question your own values.



Give me a break, there was a war going that started long before Begin was even born, what he did was a drop in the sea compared to what Arabs did to Jews and themselves for a whole century before he or any other Jew even shot a single bullet. For him to increase anything, let alone "huge" had to live 5 lives...and still work hard to accomplish the magnitude of his enemies' hostility.

None of that by the way has anything to do with being "straight as a ruler".
He said what he thought to the face and stood by it, didn't twist around.
In those times a man's word was worth something, and he was such a man.

You question my values?
I question whether You have any at all in that mindless sea of moral relativism, where terms are twisted on their head, monumental difference in numbers are nullified, all colors are shades of gray, and day becomes night because You can't deal with differences, this is fundamentally immoral.


----------



## Taz

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you ignore:
> 
> The Kindites were polytheistic until the 6th century CE, with evidence of rituals dedicated to the idols Athtar and Kāhil found in their ancient capital in south-central Arabia (present day Saudi Arabia). *It is not clear whether they converted to Judaism or remained pagan, but there is a strong archaeological evidence that they were among the tribes in Dhū Nuwās' forces during the Jewish king's attempt to suppress Christianity in Yemen.*[3] They converted to Islam in mid 7th century CE and played a crucial role during the Arab conquest of their surroundings, although some sub-tribes were declared apostates during the ridda after the death of Muḥammad.
> 
> 
> Again connections.  There whole area is interwoven with connections.you can’t pretend they don’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your point in posting this.  Are you trying to argue that the Jewish connection to Arabia goes back uninterrupted since the earliest historic times?  That the Jewish people are indigenous to Arabia?  That Arabian monuments are Jewish and that we must be aghast at the Arabization of Jewish monuments and holy places?  That this gives the Jewish people some sort of rights to self-determination in Arabia?  Sovereignty in Arabia?  Rights to build holy places with exclusive access to Jews in Arabia?  Rights to claim Arabian history because they were all really Jews back to earliest historic times?
Click to expand...

Jews were in the Middle East long before Muslims.


----------



## Mindful

Taz said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you ignore:
> 
> The Kindites were polytheistic until the 6th century CE, with evidence of rituals dedicated to the idols Athtar and Kāhil found in their ancient capital in south-central Arabia (present day Saudi Arabia). *It is not clear whether they converted to Judaism or remained pagan, but there is a strong archaeological evidence that they were among the tribes in Dhū Nuwās' forces during the Jewish king's attempt to suppress Christianity in Yemen.*[3] They converted to Islam in mid 7th century CE and played a crucial role during the Arab conquest of their surroundings, although some sub-tribes were declared apostates during the ridda after the death of Muḥammad.
> 
> 
> Again connections.  There whole area is interwoven with connections.you can’t pretend they don’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your point in posting this.  Are you trying to argue that the Jewish connection to Arabia goes back uninterrupted since the earliest historic times?  That the Jewish people are indigenous to Arabia?  That Arabian monuments are Jewish and that we must be aghast at the Arabization of Jewish monuments and holy places?  That this gives the Jewish people some sort of rights to self-determination in Arabia?  Sovereignty in Arabia?  Rights to build holy places with exclusive access to Jews in Arabia?  Rights to claim Arabian history because they were all really Jews back to earliest historic times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were in the Middle East long before Muslims.
Click to expand...


What were Arabs, before were Muslims?


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is like those who blame Jews around the world for Israel’s actions.  They blame Palestinians for what Arab countries did to their Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an equal comparison.  The Jewish people have been under attack and threat of attack and threat of existence by multiple Arab nations -- not just Arab Palestine.  We are not blaming Arab Palestinians for what other Arab countries did -- but we are INCLUDING Arab Palestine in those who threaten Israel's existence.
Click to expand...


There's an argument to be made, regarding inciting the rest of the Arab world to an all open Jihad,
spreading the blood libel that Jews were planning to destroy Bait al-Muqqadis (the Arabic transliteration of Hebrew "Beit Mikdash").

There's also an argument to be made that if not for their stubborn hostility towards Jews in Syria-Palestine,
and Israel the huge losses on both sides would be prevented, including subsequent wars and stagnation of the Arab world as well (to a considerable extent).

I'm not saying they're responsible for when Arabs fight in Yemen, but that instead of creating false unity by fueling hostility towards Jews and Israel, they could actually focus on more practical and real goals that motivate responsibility for their own development.

All the money they've spent on that war could feed whole countries, and provide a higher standard of living. Otherwise they just fuel a self feeding cycle of wars and degeneration to the detriment of millions.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **



Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:

Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"


----------



## rylah

Porter Rockwell said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
Click to expand...


Without reading the entire link,
the answer is simple - Jews are descendants of Hebrews descendants of Shem,  Canaanites were not descendants of Shem, and referred to as invaders of the land.

_"And Abram passed through the land, until the place of Shechem, until the plain of Moreh, and the Canaanites were then in the land." Beresheet 12:6 _

"Shechem" for example, literally means upper back in Hebrew.

Rashi further comments (in the same link): "He [the Canaanite] was gradually conquering the Land of Israel from the descendants of Shem, for it fell in Shem’s share when Noah apportioned the land to his sons, as it is said (below 14: 18):“And Malchizedek the king of Salem.” Therefore, (below verse 7): And the Lord said to Abram: To your seed will I give this land. I am destined to restore it to your children, who are of the descendants of Shem. [from Sifra, end of Kedoshim]"


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did the Palestinians expel Jews fron all those states?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Arab Palestinians attempt to expel Jewish Palestinians from all of Palestine?  Of course they did.  They just failed. They are still attempting it.  And they are still failing.  Arab Palestinians are absolutely to be included in a much wider group of Arab nations which chose to persecute, oppress, cleanse and attempt genocide against the Jewish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a considerable effort on the part of Jews to expell a great many Palestinian Arabs.  Looks like everyone was busy expelling.
> 
> And your use of the term genocide in this is as dishonest as when the pro pali’s use it against Israel.  Genocide has a very specific meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specific meaning like, "We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants" or "The time has come to enter a battle of annihilation".  Or how about "...rip the hearts out of Jews"?  The term is accurate.
> 
> Again, you are trying to create a false equivalency where there is none.  The Jewish people in the Arab countries were citizens with histories in many cases going back hundreds or thousands of years.  They were not at war with the Arab countries in which they lived.  They posed no threat to the Arab countries in which they lived.  They had no weapons which they were using against the governments of the Arab countries.
> 
> IN CONTRAST, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish Palestinians were at war with each other.  A war which, for the Jewish people, was in the CONTEXT of annihilation because that is what the Arabs SAID WAS THEIR PURPOSE.
> 
> That is still the context for the Jewish people because the Arabs are still saying this is their purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide is not rhetoric...if it were we could certainly point at some ugly rhetoric from Jewish leaders.  Genocide is active.  If the Arab States desired genocide they would not have expelled their Jewish population, nor would there still be Jews living in states like Iran.  (Disclaimer, that is not by any means implying life is dandy for them).  Misusing the term genocide dilutes it’s real horror.
Click to expand...


They didn't just expel us, they murdered all non-Muslims in the Arabian peninsula, by the decree of Islam. By the same decree Jews were to be humiliated until the end of days to show their superiority and the irrelevance of Judaism, just minutes after they've appropriated every Jewish figure.

By the way it's the same source which defines Arab land, also referred in Palestinian charters, excludes Israel from it and defines the Arabs as Caliphate invaders. Their culture defines it as the 'land of Islam',
not Arab land.

So why does their culture makes this distinction, where did it originate and how did it spread?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is denying it.  They have their own history and their own homeland.  They do not need monuments.  They exist independently of Jewish Israeli’s by virtue of having inhabited that land.
> 
> Again, over and over sixties and Rylah reiterate that they are essentially fake, and according to Sixties, all came from the Arabian peninsula.  They repeatedly deny them a distinct identity.  You just do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Even you have to define Arab Palestinian identity in comparison and contrast to Jewish identity.
> 
> There is no dispute that they inhabit the land and have for several hundreds of years.  There is no dispute that they have a history in that land.  The discussion is on whether or not they developed a distinct identity and whether or not it is strong enough to establish a national identity.  And whether or not it could be said that they ALREADY have a State with territory (Jordan).  Those are legitimate questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I wasn’t defining it in comparison to Jewish identity, you were the one brought that up and I was responding to what YOU had said.
> 
> Those are not the questions being asked however.  When people are going on insisting the Palestinians are a fake people, who should go back to the Arabian peninsula (that was Sixties), they ARE disputing the fact they have a history there.  Several hundreds?  How about several thousand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not several thousands .
> 
> It is a historical fact that the Arabs invaded the Land of Israel  1400 years ago.  They were not living there for "thousands of years" .  That is what Abbas has been repeating.
> 
> That is what others are now, since 1948, or 1973, repeating.
> 
> That the Arabs are the indigenous people for over 10,000 years.
> True?
> 
> That the Jews are nothing but European colonizing invaders.
> Is that true?
> 
> We are not telling the truth, but Abbas and all who deny any Jewish history to the area are telling the truth?
> 
> Are Abbas and so many people out there telling the world that there is no connection between "Palestine" and the Jewish people or not?  And when that denial start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
Click to expand...


Yes, politicized genetics are abhorrent, please leave it out.
There's no way for You to use it without falling into very ugly traps, or me being able to contradict them. Neither are definitive, rather progress and can lead to completely opposite conclusions at different stages of development of the science.

Unfortunately I see team Palestine constantly using this frame of discourse when their other arguments are found lacking.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> .,l.,.m
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Shusha ?   According to Sixties Palestinians are all descendants of invading Arabs.  But it is a “misuse” of genetics to point out that isn’t exactly so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And also certainly contrary to fact.  The Arab Palestinians are the result of an invading culture (that would be the Arabs, whose origins are elsewhere) and the local indigenous peoples (the culture who originated in that place before invading cultures arrived).  Surely, you are not going DENY that, are you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because that is basically what I *have always said if anyone bothered to listen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, it is not a matter of how many Jews, Druze, Samaritan or Bedouins have married or converted to Islam, and are now being identified as Arabs.
> 
> It is a VERY SMALL  percentage, therefore it does not make the Palestinian Arabs on an equal foot with the Jews as being indigenous, anymore than it makes those who came from Spain indigenous of any of the Spanish countries which now exist, no matter how many have married and mixed with the indigenous population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know it is a “very small percentage” how, exactly?
> 
> Palestinians - Wikipedia
> 
> *Origins*
> See also: Demographic history of Palestine (region)
> The origins of Palestinians are complex and diverse. The region was not originally Arab — its Arabization was a consequence of the inclusion of Palestine within the rapidly expanding Arab Empire conquered by Arabian tribes and their local allies in the first millennium, most significantly during the Islamic conquest of Syria in the 7th century. Palestine, then a Hellenized region controlled by the Byzantine empire, with a large Christian population, came under the political and cultural influence of Arabic-speaking Muslim dynasties, including the Kurdish Ayyubids. From the conquest down to the 11th century, half of the world's Christians lived under the new Muslim order and there was no attempt for that period to convert them.[86] Over time, nonetheless, much of the existing population of Palestine was Arabized and gradually converted to Islam.[38] Arab populations had existed in Palestine prior to the conquest, and some of these local Arab tribes and Bedouin fought as allies of Byzantium in resisting the invasion, which the archaeological evidence indicates was a 'peaceful conquest', and the newcomers were allowed to settle in the old urban areas. Theories of population decline compensated by the importation of foreign populations are not confirmed by the archaeological record[87][88] *Like other "Arabized" Arab nations the Arab identity of Palestinians, largely based on linguistic and cultural affiliation, is independent of the existence of any actual Arabian origins.* The Palestinian population has grown dramatically. For several centuries during the Ottoman period the population in Palestine declined and fluctuated between 150,000 and 250,000 inhabitants, and it was only in the 19th century that a rapid population growth began to occur.[
> 
> *Pre-Arab/Islamic Influences on the Palestinian national identity*
> While Palestinian culture is primarily Arab and Islamic, many Palestinians identify with earlier civilizations that inhabited the land of Palestine.[90] According to Walid Khalidi, in Ottoman times "the Palestinians considered themselves to be descended not only from Arab conquerors of the seventh century but also from indigenous peoples who had lived in the country since time immemorial."
> 
> Similarly Ali Qleibo, a Palestinian anthropologist, argues:
> 
> "Throughout history a great diversity of peoples has moved into the region and made Palestine their homeland: Canaanites, Jebusites, Philistines from Crete, Anatolian and Lydian Greeks, Hebrews, Amorites, Edomites, Nabataeans, Arameans, Romans, Arabs, and Western European Crusaders, to name a few. Each of them appropriated different regions that overlapped in time and competed for sovereignty and land. Others, such as Ancient Egyptians, Hittites, Persians, Babylonians, and the Mongol raids of the late 1200s, were historical 'events' whose successive occupations were as ravaging as the effects of major earthquakes ... Like shooting stars, the various cultures shine for a brief moment before they fade out of official historical and cultural records of Palestine. The people, however, survive. In their customs and manners, fossils of these ancient civilizations survived until modernity—albeit modernity camouflaged under the veneer of Islam and Arabic culture."[90]
> 
> George Antonius, founder of modern Arab nationalist history, wrote in his seminal 1938 book The Arab Awakening:
> 
> "The Arabs' connection with Palestine goes back uninterruptedly to the earliest historic times, for the term 'Arab' [in Palestine] denotes nowadays not merely the incomers from the Arabian Peninsula who occupied the country in the seventh century, but also the older populations who intermarried with their conquerors, acquired their speech, customs and ways of thought and became permanently arabised."[91]
> 
> American historian Bernard Lewis writes:
> 
> "*Clearly, in Palestine as elsewhere in the Middle East, the modern inhabitants include among their ancestors those who lived in the country in antiquity. *Equally obviously, the demographic mix was greatly modified over the centuries by migration, deportation, immigration, and settlement. This was particularly true in Palestine, where the population was transformed by such events as the Jewish rebellion against Rome and its suppression, the Arab conquest, the coming and going of the Crusaders, the devastation and resettlement of the coastlands by the Mamluk and Turkish regimes, and, from the nineteenth century, by extensive migrations from both within and from outside the region. *Through invasion and deportation, and successive changes of rule and of culture, the face of the Palestinian population changed several times. No doubt, the original inhabitants were never entirely obliterated, but in the course of time they were successively Judaized, Christianized, and Islamized. Their language was transformed to Hebrew, then to Aramaic, then to Arabic*."[92]
Click to expand...

Everyone, and no one at the same time.
Grasping at straws trying to create an identity that was never there based on lots of vague speculations that at the end of the day can define nothing concrete. It becomes geometrically impossible to point Your finger at anything specific with each step of adding another, and another, and another nation hoping to delude all sense of identity altogether in face of a very specific indigenous culture and heritage, which magnitude is impossible to deny.

"Citizens of the world" kinda argument,
multiple personalities disorder also comes to mind.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

rylah said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without reading the entire link,
> the answer is simple - Jews are descendants of Hebrews descendants of Shem,  Canaanites were not descendants of Shem, and referred to as invaders of the land.
> 
> _"And Abram passed through the land, until the place of Shechem, until the plain of Moreh, and the Canaanites were then in the land." Beresheet 12:6 _
> 
> "Shechem" for example, literally means upper back in Hebrew.
> 
> Rashi further comments (in the same link): "He [the Canaanite] was gradually conquering the Land of Israel from the descendants of Shem, for it fell in Shem’s share when Noah apportioned the land to his sons, as it is said (below 14: 18):“And Malchizedek the king of Salem.” Therefore, (below verse 7): And the Lord said to Abram: To your seed will I give this land. I am destined to restore it to your children, who are of the descendants of Shem. [from Sifra, end of Kedoshim]"
Click to expand...


You should read the link.  You're wrong.  Judah intermarried with a Canaanite.  He was forbidden to that.  It's a complicated story, so you need to quit trying to use a verse or there to attempt to prove a misconception.  Read the link.


----------



## rylah

Porter Rockwell said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without reading the entire link,
> the answer is simple - Jews are descendants of Hebrews descendants of Shem,  Canaanites were not descendants of Shem, and referred to as invaders of the land.
> 
> _"And Abram passed through the land, until the place of Shechem, until the plain of Moreh, and the Canaanites were then in the land." Beresheet 12:6 _
> 
> "Shechem" for example, literally means upper back in Hebrew.
> 
> Rashi further comments (in the same link): "He [the Canaanite] was gradually conquering the Land of Israel from the descendants of Shem, for it fell in Shem’s share when Noah apportioned the land to his sons, as it is said (below 14: 18):“And Malchizedek the king of Salem.” Therefore, (below verse 7): And the Lord said to Abram: To your seed will I give this land. I am destined to restore it to your children, who are of the descendants of Shem. [from Sifra, end of Kedoshim]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read the link.  You're wrong.  Judah intermarried with a Canaanite.  He was forbidden to that.  It's a complicated story, so you need to quit trying to use a verse or there to attempt to prove a misconception.  Read the link.
Click to expand...


I don't see how that contradicts anything I've presented, though I could be wrong, but I'm sure not of the standing to question what Rashi wrote.

Porter Rockwell
Do You know of any Torah scholar who could contradict that?
Please let's see.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please you are so fucking dishonest there is no point in even attempting a serious discussion with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but that has nothing to do with my dishonesty, You just twist and turn everything on its head,
> and fall silent whenever pointed to Your double standards - for You Palestinians are neither Jews when convenient and neither Arabs when referring to ethnic cleansing of 99% of Jews at the hand of the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I called for caliphate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here and in several other discussions:
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever excused genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By supporting a Caliphate, by comparing ethnic cleansing of 99% of a minority to displacement of less than 1% of a dominating majority in their war of annihilation against the minority. You're comparing war to ethnic cleansing without any reason other being Jews, thus excusing a genocide of people who were never hostile.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Milwaukee, figuratively speaking.
> And as much as Arabs, You wouldn't know neither the original names of the places where You live, nor their meaning in the language of the place without looking into wikipedia or asking the real natives.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a man who’s leadership of Irgun was memorable for a huge increase in violence targeting civilians is “straight as a ruler”  I question your own values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break, there was a war going that started long before Begin was even born, what he did was a drop in the sea compared to what Arabs did to Jews and themselves for a whole century before he or any other Jew even shot a single bullet. For him to increase anything, let alone "huge" had to live 5 lives...and still work hard to accomplish the magnitude of his enemies' hostility.
> 
> None of that by the way has anything to do with being "straight as a ruler".
> He said what he thought to the face and stood by it, didn't twist around.
> In those times a man's word was worth something, and he was such a man.
> 
> You question my values?
> I question whether You have any at all in that mindless sea of moral relativism, where terms are twisted on their head, monumental difference in numbers are nullified, all colors are shades of gray, and day becomes night because You can't deal with differences, this is fundamentally immoral.
Click to expand...

You are fundamentally dishonest.  It is pretty ballsy to claim I twist and turn everthing when you yourself do exactly that.  Your claim that I called for Caliphates is a perfect example of your deceit when you know damn well I meant Emerites in that one discussion.  Nowhere else Caliphates.

I should not be surprised at this, coming from one who excuses Jewish terrorists and won't even call the deliberate firebombing of an innocent family or the murder of a woman from a stone thrown at her car terrorism.

Moral relativism?  Have you looked in a mirror?  Your moral compass shifts with the ethnicity of the people involved, offering differing sets of standards for the different groups.

You excuse terrorism.  An act that has no defense, no excuse. EVER.  What makes you any different from anyone else who makes excuses for the murder of innocent people?  Nothing.

I am done with any discussion with you.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please you are so fucking dishonest there is no point in even attempting a serious discussion with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but that has nothing to do with my dishonesty, You just twist and turn everything on its head,
> and fall silent whenever pointed to Your double standards - for You Palestinians are neither Jews when convenient and neither Arabs when referring to ethnic cleansing of 99% of Jews at the hand of the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I called for caliphate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here and in several other discussions:
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever excused genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By supporting a Caliphate, by comparing ethnic cleansing of 99% of a minority to displacement of less than 1% of a dominating majority in their war of annihilation against the minority. You're comparing war to ethnic cleansing without any reason other being Jews, thus excusing a genocide of people who were never hostile.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Milwaukee, figuratively speaking.
> And as much as Arabs, You wouldn't know neither the original names of the places where You live, nor their meaning in the language of the place without looking into wikipedia or asking the real natives.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a man who’s leadership of Irgun was memorable for a huge increase in violence targeting civilians is “straight as a ruler”  I question your own values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break, there was a war going that started long before Begin was even born, what he did was a drop in the sea compared to what Arabs did to Jews and themselves for a whole century before he or any other Jew even shot a single bullet. For him to increase anything, let alone "huge" had to live 5 lives...and still work hard to accomplish the magnitude of his enemies' hostility.
> 
> None of that by the way has anything to do with being "straight as a ruler".
> He said what he thought to the face and stood by it, didn't twist around.
> In those times a man's word was worth something, and he was such a man.
> 
> You question my values?
> I question whether You have any at all in that mindless sea of moral relativism, where terms are twisted on their head, monumental difference in numbers are nullified, all colors are shades of gray, and day becomes night because You can't deal with differences, this is fundamentally immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are fundamentally dishonest and you have the balls to say I twist and turn everthing?  Your claim of me calling for Caliphates is a perfect example of your deceit when you know damn well I meant Emerites.  But I should not be surprised coming from who excuses Jewish terrorists and wont even call the deliberate firebombing of a family or the murder of a woman from a stone thrown at her car terrorism.  I am done with any discussion with you.
Click to expand...


And yet You have already tried that trick even after I've pointed to the difference between a Caliphate and an Emirate. That You returned to using that word again after that, leaves no doubts as to where You're coming from, and the motives.

You just "by mistake" keep suggesting this brutal tyranny, and merely "by mistake" excluded Jews from Palestinians, and merely "by mistake" excused Arab genocide against the Jews, and merely "by mistake" justified terror "if they feel like it", and merely "by mistake" support and justify people who demand to erase the only Jewish state.

"All by mistake", and we're all idiots.
Everyone sees Your obsession on this forum, and in every thread where You attempt to excuse the crimes and rhetoric of Jihadis around the world.

I'm not You average westerner infidel, and I've heard much better taqiyya than You'd ever invent.
So please feel welcome to spare me of Your moral indignation and go shake someone else's leg.


----------



## rylah

*I Have No Other Country !*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

**


----------



## rylah

*Faced with the officers disconnected from reality, the people demand sovereignty*
*The Yesha Council in response to the attack of the leftist organization "Commanders for Israel's Security" against the vision of sovereignty: The officers who supported Oslo, the disengagement and the withdrawal from Lebanon should play down their recommendations
*
We have been familiar with the radical leftist organization Commanders for Israel's Security for many years. We still remember the delusional fliers that they distributed before the expulsion from Gush Katif and northern Samaria entitled “Senior Reserves Officers and Security figures from the entire range of the political spectrum state: the Disengagement from Gaza is good for security". On paper, in black and white, they signed their names to the statement that the expulsion was the best thing for the State of Israel. "We, the undersigned", said the flyer, above the signatures, "State that in our professional opinion, in the absence of a partner for an arrangement, the intended Disengagement plan strengthens the state and is essential for Israel's security".

Five years previously, during the brief period of Ehud Barak's government, the commanders said that the hasty withdrawal from Lebanon was the correct step. In his article, The Return of the Disconnected Generals, that was published in Haaretz, Israel Harel writes: "In the flight from Lebanon and Gaza, the security experts promised that if the enemy dared to shell the home front 'we will beat the crap out of him'. Thus, for example, is how the crap was beaten out of Hizb'Allah: after fleeing in 2000, and especially when it shelled the Israeli home front in the Second Lebanon War, we abandoned the battlefield before its resolution. We allowed Hizbollah to stockpile hundreds of thousands of missiles, dig attack tunnels underneath us and be the spearhead for the Revolutionary Guard. And in the case of Hamas as well, which, for the past 13 years has been embittering our lives, we have not stopped ‘beating the crap out of them’".

In recent weeks, the organization has been putting the best of its money and energy into cutting off the process of applying sovereignty in Judea, Samaria and the Jordan Valley. They are flooding the various media outlets with a misleading survey claiming that most of the citizens of the State of Israel oppose the application of sovereignty. They claim that only 24% of the Jewish public believes that the appropriate political goal for the State of Israel at this time is the annexation of the territories of Judea and Samaria and continuing Israeli rule in the entire area; compared to 55% who think that a permanent agreement is the preferred solution and 21% who support unilateral separation.

In contrast to this survey, a survey by Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar's Sovereignty Movement  in a representative sample of the adult Jewish public in Israel, by the research institute Ma'agar Mohot, managed by Prof. Yizhak Katz, claims different results. According to this survey, the great majority of the Israeli population – about 75% - is interested in the applying Israeli sovereignty in the territories of Judea and Samaria. Only 7% are interested in establishing a Palestinian state in this area.

Full article : Faced with the officers disconnected from reality, the people demand sovereignty


----------



## Coyote

Israeli doctors who saved thousands of Palestinian children honoured by UN


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Land of Israel from Bar Kochba to the Muslim Conquest Dr. Henry Abramson*


----------



## rylah

*Good and blessed week to Israel, and happy month of Adar!*

A traditional song for the 4th meal of Kind David, 
on the night after Shabat...


----------



## rylah

*Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*


----------



## Rigby5

Porter Rockwell said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
Click to expand...


Not possible.
Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*



There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
Click to expand...


Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
Click to expand...


Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.

It's all Hebrew.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Rigby5 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
Click to expand...


Judah married a Canaanite in violation of God's command (Genesis 38: 2)


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Porter Rockwell said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judah married a Canaanite in violation of God's command (Genesis 38: 2)
Click to expand...



That's why the sons of Judah and Bath-shua, Er and Onan, both died.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Insight to Israel - Cry For Zion (Biblical Zionism)*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Activist May Golan: Temple Mount and Tel Aviv*


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld's Last Video: Did Moshe give Yehoshua the worst or best advice for a leader?*


----------



## Porter Rockwell

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judah married a Canaanite in violation of God's command (Genesis 38: 2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the sons of Judah and Bath-shua, Er and Onan, both died.
Click to expand...


There is a lot more to the Bible than what you're saying.  This makes the whole story make sense:

The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange : Kingdom Identity Books : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Check it out and then get back to me.  No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: The Judean Desert overflows with rains of blessing
*
The initial overflow of the Qumran river
(footage: Israel nature and parks authority)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab Israeli Right-winger Wants To Be Safe | Israel Diaries


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
Click to expand...


That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
Click to expand...

King David was born in Bethlehem.

Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.

No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.
> 
> It's all Hebrew.
Click to expand...


That's silly.
Hebrew is a minor offshoot of the Semitic language the Canaanites created, not the other way around.
An easy way to tell is that Hebrew did not have a written script until around 100 BC, while other Canaanite scripts, like Aramaic, Phoenician, etc., predate that by well over 1000 years.

And it is very ignorant to differentiate Hebrew from Arabs, since clearly Arabs came to the Land of Canaan first, the Canaanites were Arabs, and therefore so were the Hebrew.
The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, of which Hebrew is a minor and more recent deviation.
The Arab Canaanites go back to 8000 BC in Jericho.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King David was born in Bethlehem.
> 
> Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.
> 
> No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?
Click to expand...


Not only does no one know where David was born, but Bethlehem did not exist at that time, and David was a nomadic sheep herder.
The reasons we know there are no records of that time is that Hebrew did not have a written script for another 800 years, and all records were pretty much destroyed by the series of invasions, starting with the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC, and including the invasions by Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
It was not just that record halls were looted and burned, but that all Hebrew were forced to leave with each takeover.
And clearly the Hebrew were NOT native.
They spent more time in Egypt than they ever did in the Land of Canaan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.
> 
> It's all Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> Hebrew is a minor offshoot of the Semitic language the Canaanites created, not the other way around.
> An easy way to tell is that Hebrew did not have a written script until around 100 BC, while other Canaanite scripts, like Aramaic, Phoenician, etc., predate that by well over 1000 years.
> 
> And it is very ignorant to differentiate Hebrew from Arabs, since clearly Arabs came to the Land of Canaan first, the Canaanites were Arabs, and therefore so were the Hebrew.
> The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, of which Hebrew is a minor and more recent deviation.
> The Arab Canaanites go back to 8000 BC in Jericho.
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh,   an " The Arabs came to ancient Canaan first"  firster.

Now, THAT history one cannot find in any ancient records, no matter how many rocks, tombs, mummies and any other ancient evidence one can find.

Ahhhh, thank for minimizing Hebrew to almost oblivion in Canaan.

Which is exactly your intention with all Jewish history and all Jews for that matter.

Jews


----------



## rylah

*Sovereignty = Zionism = Stability*
*The retired officers recycle the magic of withdrawal and retreat, but reality is much more complex and the people are sober and demand sovereignty*

Disseminating miracle solutions for complex problems is one of the major problems during the pre-election period. Parties seek to present solutions in slogans of up to four words to be emblazoned on billboards. But the public is smart and understands that complex situations require complex solutions.

These days we are in the midst of a well-financed (it is not yet clear by whom) campaign of intimidation in which former military authorities are seeking to return us to the blueprint of withdrawals and concessions and to instill fear in us from the vision of sovereignty in Judea and Samaria by wielding the sword of demography.

The same self-appointed “experts” are again trying to sell us the “Arab Peace Plan,” which includes a complete withdrawal from Judea and Samaria, East Jerusalem, and the Golan Heights and establishment of a Palestinian state whose capital is Jerusalem. These former officers conceal the fact that they are left-wingers who, in the past, supported every proposal calling for Israeli withdrawal and capitulation. That was the case in the Gaza Strip, that was the case in Lebanon, and that is what they sought to do in the Golan Heights. We are still today paying the price in blood for the consequences of those initiatives, Hezbollah threats and Hamas rockets.







Despite the respect for their past as officers, these are people lacking historical and political awareness, lacking understanding of the destiny of the Jewish people, and lacking familiarity with the Arab, Middle Eastern mentality according to which the one who capitulates and withdraws invites the next attack until he ultimately surrenders.
One does not need to be a security expert to understand the disaster latent in withdrawal from Judea and Samaria. The objective that the Arab leadership has unceasingly declared is establishment of greater Palestine that stretches from the Mediterranean to the Jordan. Iranian and jihadist forces from all over the world will enter this state that those “experts” are seeking to establish; missiles fired on Ben-Gurion Airport will become a daily occurrence, preventing planes from taking off. Millions of Arabs will stream from Jordan to Judea and Samaria and will create a full-fledged demographic threat, with their ultimate objective being a “return” to Yafo, Ramle, Haifa, and Ashdod. The world will see and will again and again demand more withdrawals in order to appease the angry Arab mob.

All this is before we mention our historical obligation to take possession of the Land of Israel. Jews cannot relinquish Judea! There is no moral validity to our presence in Ramat Aviv if we cede Beit El, Shechem and Hevron to foreign sovereignty.





(from a billboard campaign for Sovereignty)

Read full article: Sovereignty = Zionism = Stability


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Align With Zion - AnaRina Heymann*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King David was born in Bethlehem.
> 
> Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.
> 
> No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only does no one know where David was born, but Bethlehem did not exist at that time, and David was a nomadic sheep herder.
> The reasons we know there are no records of that time is that Hebrew did not have a written script for another 800 years, and all records were pretty much destroyed by the series of invasions, starting with the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC, and including the invasions by Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
> It was not just that record halls were looted and burned, but that all Hebrew were forced to leave with each takeover.
> And clearly the Hebrew were NOT native.
> They spent more time in Egypt than they ever did in the Land of Canaan.
Click to expand...

Rest your mind.   

That's it.  

I promise you it will hurt much less that way.

Try destroying anyone else's ancient history and roots, and see what will happen.

But you won't, right?   It is only those pesky Jews who must give up everything.

Their land, their history, their culture.

All of that to superior beings like yourself.

I can see your superiority all the way from Russia........


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.
> 
> It's all Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> Hebrew is a minor offshoot of the Semitic language the Canaanites created, not the other way around.
> An easy way to tell is that Hebrew did not have a written script until around 100 BC, while other Canaanite scripts, like Aramaic, Phoenician, etc., predate that by well over 1000 years.
> 
> And it is very ignorant to differentiate Hebrew from Arabs, since clearly Arabs came to the Land of Canaan first, the Canaanites were Arabs, and therefore so were the Hebrew.
> The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, of which Hebrew is a minor and more recent deviation.
> The Arab Canaanites go back to 8000 BC in Jericho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh,   an " The Arabs came to ancient Canaan first"  firster.
> 
> Now, THAT history one cannot find in any ancient records, no matter how many rocks, tombs, mummies and any other ancient evidence one can find.
> 
> Ahhhh, thank for minimizing Hebrew to almost oblivion in Canaan.
> 
> Which is exactly your intention with all Jewish history and all Jews for that matter.
> 
> Jews
Click to expand...


That is silly.
Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
And not only are all the local ancient languages Semitic, such as Aramaic, Phoenician, Canaanite, etc., but clearly one has to cross Palestine in order to get to the Arabian Peninsula.
The origin and dissemination of language can be traced, and it is Palestine where all Arab cultures and Semitic languages developed.  And Hebrew is not at all the source, but merely one of many.

Clearly you HAVE to at least already know that?
For there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, and yet the Hebrew did spend 400 years in Egypt due to a drought.
That can only mean they are not native to the Land of Canaan.
They had to come from somewhere else, before their stay in Egypt.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way of knowing where the city of David was, and the Temple Mount has nothing to do with David, was built 700 years later, and was of Roman construction, with king Herod being a Roman who converted to Judaism so that the Romans could make him king of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King David was born in Bethlehem.
> 
> Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.
> 
> No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only does no one know where David was born, but Bethlehem did not exist at that time, and David was a nomadic sheep herder.
> The reasons we know there are no records of that time is that Hebrew did not have a written script for another 800 years, and all records were pretty much destroyed by the series of invasions, starting with the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC, and including the invasions by Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
> It was not just that record halls were looted and burned, but that all Hebrew were forced to leave with each takeover.
> And clearly the Hebrew were NOT native.
> They spent more time in Egypt than they ever did in the Land of Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rest your mind.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I promise you it will hurt much less that way.
> 
> Try destroying anyone else's ancient history and roots, and see what will happen.
> 
> But you won't, right?   It is only those pesky Jews who must give up everything.
> 
> Their land, their history, their culture.
> 
> All of that to superior beings like yourself.
> 
> I can see your superiority all the way from Russia........
Click to expand...


Foolish.
There is no history or roots to destroy because the Hebrew clearly were nomadic and left no evidence of where they lived before Egypt.
And it certainly can't be the Land of Canaan because they it would not have been called the Land of Canaan, populated mostly by Canaanites.
And there can't be any history to destroy because the Hebrew tribes were essentially illiterate until the Romans, much later.

Nor do Russians have any direct connection since Yiddish is not even Semitic, but Germanic.
But I have to admit I am also Ashkenazi, so have no more claim to Palestine than you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.
> 
> It's all Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> Hebrew is a minor offshoot of the Semitic language the Canaanites created, not the other way around.
> An easy way to tell is that Hebrew did not have a written script until around 100 BC, while other Canaanite scripts, like Aramaic, Phoenician, etc., predate that by well over 1000 years.
> 
> And it is very ignorant to differentiate Hebrew from Arabs, since clearly Arabs came to the Land of Canaan first, the Canaanites were Arabs, and therefore so were the Hebrew.
> The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, of which Hebrew is a minor and more recent deviation.
> The Arab Canaanites go back to 8000 BC in Jericho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh,   an " The Arabs came to ancient Canaan first"  firster.
> 
> Now, THAT history one cannot find in any ancient records, no matter how many rocks, tombs, mummies and any other ancient evidence one can find.
> 
> Ahhhh, thank for minimizing Hebrew to almost oblivion in Canaan.
> 
> Which is exactly your intention with all Jewish history and all Jews for that matter.
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
> And not only are all the local ancient languages Semitic, such as Aramaic, Phoenician, Canaanite, etc., but clearly one has to cross Palestine in order to get to the Arabian Peninsula.
> The origin and dissemination of language can be traced, and it is Palestine where all Arab cultures and Semitic languages developed.  And Hebrew is not at all the source, but merely one of many.
> 
> Clearly you HAVE to at least already know that?
> For there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, and yet the Hebrew did spend 400 years in Egypt due to a drought.
> That can only mean they are not native to the Land of Canaan.
> They had to come from somewhere else, before their stay in Egypt.
Click to expand...

Seriously, see your psychiatrist very early in the morning.

Tell them that you are in the habit of stealing anything Jewish and you need a 12 step in order to stop doing it.

Your fixation must be taken care of.

Good luck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Kind David PBUH purchased the mountain?
> Then again arguing about ancient borders of the city is of no relevance, since Jerusalem has already spread way further than it ever was, under any foreign rule, and as promised will spread further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King David was born in Bethlehem.
> 
> Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.
> 
> No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only does no one know where David was born, but Bethlehem did not exist at that time, and David was a nomadic sheep herder.
> The reasons we know there are no records of that time is that Hebrew did not have a written script for another 800 years, and all records were pretty much destroyed by the series of invasions, starting with the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC, and including the invasions by Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
> It was not just that record halls were looted and burned, but that all Hebrew were forced to leave with each takeover.
> And clearly the Hebrew were NOT native.
> They spent more time in Egypt than they ever did in the Land of Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rest your mind.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I promise you it will hurt much less that way.
> 
> Try destroying anyone else's ancient history and roots, and see what will happen.
> 
> But you won't, right?   It is only those pesky Jews who must give up everything.
> 
> Their land, their history, their culture.
> 
> All of that to superior beings like yourself.
> 
> I can see your superiority all the way from Russia........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foolish.
> There is no history or roots to destroy because the Hebrew clearly were nomadic and left no evidence of where they lived before Egypt.
> And it certainly can't be the Land of Canaan because they it would not have been called the Land of Canaan, populated mostly by Canaanites.
> And there can't be any history to destroy because the Hebrew tribes were essentially illiterate until the Romans, much later.
> 
> Nor do Russians have any direct connection since Yiddish is not even Semitic, but Germanic.
> But I have to admit I am also Ashkenazi, so have no more claim to Palestine than you do.
Click to expand...

Oooooooh,  the " I am ashkenazi , so I know what I am talking about and you should listen to me" shtick.

Add that to talk about with your psychiatrist .


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly because not only are there no records from that time period, but king David was the foreign invader, so would not have purchased anything.  There are several mountains as well.
> 
> 
> 
> King David was born in Bethlehem.
> 
> Which makes you a strange person for calling him a foreigner to his own ancestral home.
> 
> No records of that period.  Your source to that is what?  The same one which told you that King David was a foreigner to the Land or Israel, Ancient Canaan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only does no one know where David was born, but Bethlehem did not exist at that time, and David was a nomadic sheep herder.
> The reasons we know there are no records of that time is that Hebrew did not have a written script for another 800 years, and all records were pretty much destroyed by the series of invasions, starting with the Hebrew invasion around 1000 BC, and including the invasions by Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans.
> It was not just that record halls were looted and burned, but that all Hebrew were forced to leave with each takeover.
> And clearly the Hebrew were NOT native.
> They spent more time in Egypt than they ever did in the Land of Canaan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rest your mind.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I promise you it will hurt much less that way.
> 
> Try destroying anyone else's ancient history and roots, and see what will happen.
> 
> But you won't, right?   It is only those pesky Jews who must give up everything.
> 
> Their land, their history, their culture.
> 
> All of that to superior beings like yourself.
> 
> I can see your superiority all the way from Russia........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foolish.
> There is no history or roots to destroy because the Hebrew clearly were nomadic and left no evidence of where they lived before Egypt.
> And it certainly can't be the Land of Canaan because they it would not have been called the Land of Canaan, populated mostly by Canaanites.
> And there can't be any history to destroy because the Hebrew tribes were essentially illiterate until the Romans, much later.
> 
> Nor do Russians have any direct connection since Yiddish is not even Semitic, but Germanic.
> But I have to admit I am also Ashkenazi, so have no more claim to Palestine than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh,  the " I am ashkenazi , so I know what I am talking about and you should listen to me" shtick.
> 
> Add that to talk about with your psychiatrist .
Click to expand...


That is silly because one can be Ashkenazi and still be ignorant or a liar.
My point is that I have no motive to lie since revealing Hebrew tribes as sleazy invaders reflects badly on me as well.

Since the Hebrew went to Egypt to weather the drought, it is most likely they were previously living in the Sinai.  For only from the Sinai would Egypt be the nearest haven from a drought, and there is no known drought anywhere except the Sinai.
That also is most likely since that is where the Hebrew returned to after leaving Egypt.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.



Indeed, this is silly,
even the Arabs call it "The JEWISH Desert":


*Sahara Yahudin*
The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic:_Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by natural terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast[_dubious – discuss_] and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is silly,
> even the Arabs call it "The JEWISH Desert":
> 
> 
> *Sahara Yahudin*
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic:_Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by natural terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast[_dubious – discuss_] and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> ...
Click to expand...


That is ridiculous.
The Jews were names AFTER Judea, not the other way around.
Jew were Hebrew until they lived in Judea long enough for people to start calling them Jews because of their association with Judea.
We are Hebrew, not Jews.
We do NOT come from Judea.
There is no record of us in Judea before around 1200 BC or so.
The Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorites, Akkadians, etc., go back many thousands of years earlier.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is silly,
> even the Arabs call it "The JEWISH Desert":
> 
> 
> *Sahara Yahudin*
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic:_Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by natural terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast[_dubious – discuss_] and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> The Jews were names AFTER Judea, not the other way around.
> Jew were Hebrew until they lived in Judea long enough for people to start calling them Jews because of their association with Judea.
> We are Hebrew, not Jews.
> We do NOT come from Judea.
> There is no record of us in Judea before around 1200 BC or so.
> The Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorites, Akkadians, etc., go back many thousands of years earlier.
Click to expand...

You do not come from ANYWHERE close to the Land of Israel.

Get a grip on yourself and start telling us where your ancestors really come from so that we can deconstruct their history, culture and language the same way you are endlessly trying to do with ours.

Your knowledge about the history of the Jewish people is BEYOND pathetic.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this is silly,
> even the Arabs call it "The JEWISH Desert":
> 
> 
> *Sahara Yahudin*
> The *Judaean Desert* or *Judean Desert* (Hebrew: _Midbar Yehuda_, both _Desert of Judah_ or _Judaean Desert_; Arabic:_Sahara Yahudan_) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea. It stretches from the northeastern Negev to the east of Beit El, and is marked by natural terraces with escarpments. It ends in a steep escarpment dropping to the Dead Sea and the Jordan Valley. The Judaean Desert is crossed by numerous wadis from northeast to southeast[_dubious – discuss_] and has many ravines, most of them deep, from 1,200 feet in the west to 600 feet in the east.[1] The Judaean Desert is an area with a special morphological structure along the east of the Judaean Mountains.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> The Jews were names AFTER Judea, not the other way around.
> Jew were Hebrew until they lived in Judea long enough for people to start calling them Jews because of their association with Judea.
> We are Hebrew, not Jews.
> We do NOT come from Judea.
> There is no record of us in Judea before around 1200 BC or so.
> The Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorites, Akkadians, etc., go back many thousands of years earlier.
Click to expand...


Sure and there's no record of Indians before they moved to Central Park...
You're not the first obsessed idiot who attempted this nonsense ,certainly not  the last one to cross the Jews on our path...eventually all those who tried went down in shame to the same dustbin of history.

Do You need WAZE to navigate there faster?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Rigby5 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without reading this entire thread, the simple answer is, the Jews of today are Canaanites:
> 
> Full text of "The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.
> Canaanites never left Palestine, there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, Canaanites did not go to Egypt, Canaanites for sure did not speak Hebrew, and the Hebrew claimed they invaded and murdered the Canaanites around 1000 BC, so the Hebrew can not at all possibly be Canaanites.  The Hebrew did experience a sever drought that caused them to spend about 400 years in Egypt.  So the Hebrew can not be Canaanites unless they were some offshoot who have left the land of Canaan much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Canaanites did speak Hebrew, both at the time of Abraham Avinu and later,all of the places in the land remained Hebrew up until the return of the diaspora both from Egypt and today. Arabs simply transliterated them not knowing what they mean, as they don't know what the word Palestine means, or can correctly pronounce it till this day.
> 
> It's all Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> Hebrew is a minor offshoot of the Semitic language the Canaanites created, not the other way around.
> An easy way to tell is that Hebrew did not have a written script until around 100 BC, while other Canaanite scripts, like Aramaic, Phoenician, etc., predate that by well over 1000 years.
> 
> And it is very ignorant to differentiate Hebrew from Arabs, since clearly Arabs came to the Land of Canaan first, the Canaanites were Arabs, and therefore so were the Hebrew.
> The word "Semitic" means of an Arab language group, of which Hebrew is a minor and more recent deviation.
> The Arab Canaanites go back to 8000 BC in Jericho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh,   an " The Arabs came to ancient Canaan first"  firster.
> 
> Now, THAT history one cannot find in any ancient records, no matter how many rocks, tombs, mummies and any other ancient evidence one can find.
> 
> Ahhhh, thank for minimizing Hebrew to almost oblivion in Canaan.
> 
> Which is exactly your intention with all Jewish history and all Jews for that matter.
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Clearly it is the Land of Canaan, not the Land of Judah.
> And not only are all the local ancient languages Semitic, such as Aramaic, Phoenician, Canaanite, etc., but clearly one has to cross Palestine in order to get to the Arabian Peninsula.
> The origin and dissemination of language can be traced, and it is Palestine where all Arab cultures and Semitic languages developed.  And Hebrew is not at all the source, but merely one of many.
> 
> Clearly you HAVE to at least already know that?
> For there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, and yet the Hebrew did spend 400 years in Egypt due to a drought.
> That can only mean they are not native to the Land of Canaan.
> They had to come from somewhere else, before their stay in Egypt.
Click to expand...


Rigby6 writes:
"For there was no drought in the Land of Canaan, and yet the Hebrew did spend 400 years in Egypt due to a drought.  That can only mean they are not native to the Land of Canaan.  They had to come from somewhere else, before their stay in Egypt."
= = = = = = = 

Ria Longhorn:

Where did you get this piece of information from?


----------



## rylah

*Fear not Israel, fear not *

Fear not Israel, fear not 
For you are a lion cub 
And a lion if he roars - who does tremble?

Fear not Israel, fear not
For you are a lion cub
Fear not Israel, and don't be afraid
For you are never alone 
Dwelling heavens the Only and Unique G-d
Keeps us from all evil forever
Protects us during the night and day
Safeguards us in all times and in every place
On land, in the air, and in the sea,
Shields us from everyone

"Fear not Israel, fear not 
Hashem keeps you from all evil 
Do not fear Israel, fear not, 
Hashem will answer you on the day of trouble

Fear not Israel and don't worry 
For you are a virtuous people and a holy nation
Hashem the Good  won't forsake his people
Shields us from heel to head
He kept our fathers in the desert 
Always overpowered their enemies and haters
The Great Mighty and Awesome G-d 
He redeems us from trouble

_"Hashem is your Guardian; Hashem shadows you by your right hand_
_...Hashem will guard your going and coming from now and to eternity."_ (Tehilim 121)


----------



## rylah

*Big Mitzva to be always happy*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Who Was the Chida?*

Rabbenu Hayim Yosef David Azulay was a sage of the generation.
In addition to his intellectual work Rabbenu Azulay was also a 'shadar', an emissary of the Jews from Israel to communities of diaspora, his story is a great insight into the burdens of shadarim and their role in connecting distant Jewish communities in the diaspora among themselves, and all of them specifically to the Jews of Eretz Yisrael throughout the ages.


----------



## rylah

*The Emergence of The Temple Mount - Doron Keidar*


----------



## rylah

*R. Ari Abramowitz "The Temple Mount Is THE Issue" | #TMJC 2018*

"This is not an issue. It is the issue. Not only of our time, but of all times." Rabbi Ari Abramowitz is one of Israel's premier media personalities. He is a film maker, educator, and the host of the popular "Israel Inspired Radio" on iTunes. In 2017, Rabbi Abramowitz made headlines as he was forcefully silenced and arrested on the Temple Mount for praying the Kaddish prayer for the murdered Solomon family, slain by a terrorist on the previous Shabbat in Halamish, Samaria.
http://thelandofisrael.com 

Temple Mount Jerusalem Convention 2018 http://tmjc.org #TMJC is a convention dedicated to the holiest place on earth and invites the nations to Jerusalem to discuss, network, and get educated and inspired with zeal for God's House. Featuring top Christian and Jewish speakers, Seminars, Breakout Sessions, Panel Discussions, Field Trips, Live Stream, Event Booths, and more! This year we will tackle common myths surrounding the Temple Mount, look at what the archeology really says, and explore the Biblical vision for the future. 

#TempleMount


----------



## Aponi

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


Thats a good question and ill give my opnion .
They are a religious ethnic group of people who want to live in the lands that the british empire and the world gave them. Sadly the majority of the muslim community hate them


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Aponi, P F Tinmore, et al,

Just to be fair, there are many different ways to view the Arab Palestinians.



Aponi said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> *Golda Meir*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good question and ill give my opnion .
> They are a religious ethnic group of people who want to live in the lands that the british empire and the world gave them. Sadly the majority of the muslim community hate them
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Even Arab Palestinians really don't have a commonly shared definition of themselves.  The outside observers see them as a people of contradictions. 

On the other hand, the Israelis are confident in who they are and where they stand on most issues.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Aponi, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Just to be fair, there are many different ways to view the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> *Golda Meir*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good question and ill give my opnion .
> They are a religious ethnic group of people who want to live in the lands that the british empire and the world gave them. Sadly the majority of the muslim community hate them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Even Arab Palestinians really don't have a commonly shared definition of themselves.  The outside observers see them as a people of contradictions.
> 
> On the other hand, the Israelis are confident in who they are and where they stand on most issues.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.



P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?


*(COMMENT)*

But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:

The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:

American Indian or Alaska Native
Asian
Black or African American
Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
White
Other
So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.

The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.


And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
Click to expand...


Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians _(West Bank and Gaza Strip inhabitance as a collective)_ seem to be picking up their own individual identity.

In the beginning, we generally referred to the violence in the Middle East as the "the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946."  The conflict has irreparably harmed the regional Arab constituency



			
				The Forward in the Blue Book - The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
			
		

> A comprehensive database with full-text documentation of the role of the United Nations system and other international and non-governmental organizations relevant to the Question of Palestine and the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946 is available, with a directory of linked sites, at UNISPAL-United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine.


*SOURCE:*  [link]  Last Sentence from the Forward of The Question of Palestine and the United Nations •​
◈  And it was not all that uncommon as to refer to the people as:  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine"

◈  And it was generally referred to (in theat same time frame) as:  The Jewish case was presented by the Jewish Agency for Palestine, while the Arab Higher Committee spoke for the Palestinian Arabs.​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As an outside observer, I am beginning to see a distinction being made between the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" seeing themselves as:

◈  Arab Palestinians (AKA:  Arab Palestinian)
.................................AND
◈  Palestinians _(meaning the people of the West Bank)_ or Gazans _(meaning the people of the Gaza Strip)_​
I say this → only because, at a distance, it would appear that the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" is beginning to leave behind the association of "Arab" and adopting their own identity: "Palestinian"  and "Gazan."  →  This is not so dissimilar, yet not quite the same as the nomadic Bedouin (Bedu) that see themselves as a desert people more than they do as Arabs.  And the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" are in bed with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps (of the Islamic Republic) which drives yet the wedge further between the  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" and the community of "Arabs."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians _(West Bank and Gaza Strip inhabitance as a collective)_ seem to be picking up their own individual identity.
> 
> In the beginning, we generally referred to the violence in the Middle East as the "the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946."  The conflict has irreparably harmed the regional Arab constituency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forward in the Blue Book - The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comprehensive database with full-text documentation of the role of the United Nations system and other international and non-governmental organizations relevant to the Question of Palestine and the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946 is available, with a directory of linked sites, at UNISPAL-United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*  [link]  Last Sentence from the Forward of The Question of Palestine and the United Nations •​
> ◈  And it was not all that uncommon as to refer to the people as:  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine"
> 
> ◈  And it was generally referred to (in theat same time frame) as:  The Jewish case was presented by the Jewish Agency for Palestine, while the Arab Higher Committee spoke for the Palestinian Arabs.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As an outside observer, I am beginning to see a distinction being made between the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" seeing themselves as:
> 
> ◈  Arab Palestinians (AKA:  Arab Palestinian)
> .................................AND
> ◈  Palestinians _(meaning the people of the West Bank)_ or Gazans _(meaning the people of the Gaza Strip)_​
> I say this → only because, at a distance, it would appear that the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" is beginning to leave behind the association of "Arab" and adopting their own identity: "Palestinian"  and "Gazan."  →  This is not so dissimilar, yet not quite the same as the nomadic Bedouin (Bedu) that see themselves as a desert people more than they do as Arabs.  And the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" are in bed with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps (of the Islamic Republic) which drives yet the wedge further between the  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" and the community of "Arabs."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

A rose by any other name...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Such impressive concision.

The invention of “Pal’istanian” has much much to do with Pan-Arab’ism than it is a colloquial, regional term. The PLO charter identifies the regional Arabs as little more than a part of “Arab’ism” as a politico-religious ideology. 

My clear impression is that the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and the West Bank are much less “Pal’istanian” (even as viewed by the Arab-Moslem world), and more as proxies of Iran to be used as regional flails against Israel. 

It’s interesting to note that alliances are solely shifting, Arabs have an interest in, at the very least, not completely alienating Israel as Iran is seen by the Sunni Arabs as a looming threat. 

The treatment of those calling themselves “Pal’istanian”, as demonstrated by neighboring nations to include Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, etc., should give even someone like you a clue as to the indifference for “Pal’istanians” held by Arabs-Moslems in the region.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians _(West Bank and Gaza Strip inhabitance as a collective)_ seem to be picking up their own individual identity.
> 
> In the beginning, we generally referred to the violence in the Middle East as the "the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946."  The conflict has irreparably harmed the regional Arab constituency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forward in the Blue Book - The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comprehensive database with full-text documentation of the role of the United Nations system and other international and non-governmental organizations relevant to the Question of Palestine and the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946 is available, with a directory of linked sites, at UNISPAL-United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*  [link]  Last Sentence from the Forward of The Question of Palestine and the United Nations •​
> ◈  And it was not all that uncommon as to refer to the people as:  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine"
> 
> ◈  And it was generally referred to (in theat same time frame) as:  The Jewish case was presented by the Jewish Agency for Palestine, while the Arab Higher Committee spoke for the Palestinian Arabs.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As an outside observer, I am beginning to see a distinction being made between the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" seeing themselves as:
> 
> ◈  Arab Palestinians (AKA:  Arab Palestinian)
> .................................AND
> ◈  Palestinians _(meaning the people of the West Bank)_ or Gazans _(meaning the people of the Gaza Strip)_​
> I say this → only because, at a distance, it would appear that the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" is beginning to leave behind the association of "Arab" and adopting their own identity: "Palestinian"  and "Gazan."  →  This is not so dissimilar, yet not quite the same as the nomadic Bedouin (Bedu) that see themselves as a desert people more than they do as Arabs.  And the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" are in bed with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps (of the Islamic Republic) which drives yet the wedge further between the  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" and the community of "Arabs."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rose by any other name...
Click to expand...


You meant to write, “an islsmic terrorist by any other name”.


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Academy flashmob for Taglit at Ben Gurion Airport*

On May 24th 2018, 2,000 young Jews from around the world arrived at Ben Gurion International Airport, as part of Birthright Israel’s 18th year. Marking 85 years of activity, the Jerusalem Academy of Music and Dance decided to celebrate Israel’s 70th anniversary and surprise them with a very warm welcome … 

**


----------



## rylah

*Two Binyamins - Yediot Elections Poll

Benny Gantz heads the largest party, but the initial excitement seems to have dissipated - and the gap in mandates vis-à-vis the Likud is narrowing. Netanyahu still has the greatest chance of forming a government. A dramatic struggle between several lists to cross the minimum threshold:
Moshe Feiglin's "Zehut" scrapes the electoral threshold and threatens to shake the balance between the blocs • Month for elections: political situation*

The lists were closed, the reunions were completed, and the election campaign is entering the last stage - and decisive. Next stop: the ballot box. Exactly a month for the voter's day, it seems that the balance of power between the right-wing and left-center blocs, as well as those who are leading them - Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Benny Gantz - is closer than ever. This means that the difficult and probably ugly battle over the floating votes will reach its peak in the coming weeks.

A new poll by Yedioth Ahronoth, conducted by the Minaam Institute and run by Mina Tzemach and Mano Geva, shows a clear trend: the battle between Blue and White and the Likud is more closely linked, and there is actually a tie between the blocs. Although Benny Gantz heads the largest party, Netanyahu still has the best chance of forming a government.

At the bottom there is a drama: while Moshe Feiglin is scratching the threshold, the lists of Orly Levi-Abaksis (Gesher) and Eli Yishai (Yahad) find it difficult to enter the Knesset at this stage.

In response to the question of whether the elections would have taken place today, for what list would you vote, Ganz-Lapid's blue and white continues to lead with 33 mandates. The Likud wins only 29 seats. However, this is a weakening of Blue and White, which in an identical poll conducted two weeks ago reached 35 seats. In third place was Labor, which rose to 10 in the Knesset. In the other lists, there is almost no significant change in the number of mandates in relation to the last poll: United Torah Judaism 7, Hadash-Ta'al 7, Shas 6, Right-wing Union 6, Meretz 5, New Right 5, Yisrael Beitenu 4 and Kulanu 4. Ra'am-Balad Party, which was disqualified last week by the Central Elections Committee - a decision that has yet to receive the approval of the High Court of Justice and is liable to overturn in the coming days - receives four Knesset seats.

A dramatic struggle over attempts to overcome the 3.2% threshold. According to the survey, the Zehut party is approaching it with 3.1%, while Gesher (2%) and together (1%) do not pass. The battle at the bottom is closer than ever: Feiglin got 3.1% compared with the parties of all of us, Meretz and Yisrael Beiteinu, which are around 3.5% of the vote and barely passed the threshold.

Among the blocs there is a draw: the right-wing bloc is 61 seats, compared to the center-left bloc and the Arabs, which receives 59 Knesset seats.

Netanyahu continues to lead, respectively, to the premiership: On the question "Of the following personal ones, whom do you prefer as prime minister," he receives 38% support, compared with 31% for Ganz (the remaining 31% said no or does not know). In the previous poll Netanyahu and Gantz were more popular: 40% for Netanyahu and 34% for Ganz. The majority of voters also believe that Netanyahu will form the next government: 53% believe that Netanyahu will continue in the position, compared with 27% who believe that Gantz will replace him - a significant gap of 26%. However, the gap narrowed two weeks ago, with 59% voting for Netanyahu and only 23% for Gantz as the next government.

The survey was conducted between March 7 and 8, among 510 respondents in a representative sample of the total population aged 18 and over. Sampling error: 4.4%.







Yediot Ahronot - Elections poll


----------



## rylah

*Celebrating Women in Israeli Science, Tech and Innovation*


----------



## rylah

*Brig. Gen. Ret. Ram Shmueli, Candidate for Knesset with the Kulanu Party*


----------



## rylah

*Message for Purim - Rabbi Zamir Cohen (with English Subtitles)*

cc for subtitles
**


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
※→  et al,

Of course, I preface this comment with the caveat that this is strictly an internal domestic Israeli matter.  People like myself have no dog in the fight.



rylah said:


> *Brig. Gen. Ret. Ram Shmueli, Candidate for Knesset with the Kulanu Party*


*(COMMENT)*

The Likud Party _(Netanyahu)_, while it preaches "conservatism" views at the party platform centered on national and economic liberalistic level → and is actually a "Right-wing" _(some say Ultra-Right)_.

BG Ram Shmueli (Ret IDF) is not a fan of unbridled Zionism. → The Kulanu Party is leaning that way showing some signs of sympathy for a Two-State Solution.  But, for that to be even remotely successful, the Israelis are going to have to come to grips with the idea that it must relinquish more than just Area "A" and the Gaza Strip.  It means that some compromise in the way of territorial control and concessions must be considered.

It is my opinion that a cooperative effort between the Likud and Kulanu Parties will only be a matter of convenience.  It will break-down when it comes to toxic matters like Zionism.

_Just my 200 Indonesian Rupiah worth of Reflection,_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant post. Do the people in the US have a commonly shared definition of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such impressive concision.
> 
> The invention of “Pal’istanian” has much much to do with Pan-Arab’ism than it is a colloquial, regional term. The PLO charter identifies the regional Arabs as little more than a part of “Arab’ism” as a politico-religious ideology.
> 
> My clear impression is that the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and the West Bank are much less “Pal’istanian” (even as viewed by the Arab-Moslem world), and more as proxies of Iran to be used as regional flails against Israel.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that alliances are solely shifting, Arabs have an interest in, at the very least, not completely alienating Israel as Iran is seen by the Sunni Arabs as a looming threat.
> 
> The treatment of those calling themselves “Pal’istanian”, as demonstrated by neighboring nations to include Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, etc., should give even someone like you a clue as to the indifference for “Pal’istanians” held by Arabs-Moslems in the region.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians received Palestinian citizenship, by international law, in1924.

The tie that binds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians _(West Bank and Gaza Strip inhabitance as a collective)_ seem to be picking up their own individual identity.
> 
> In the beginning, we generally referred to the violence in the Middle East as the "the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946."  The conflict has irreparably harmed the regional Arab constituency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forward in the Blue Book - The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comprehensive database with full-text documentation of the role of the United Nations system and other international and non-governmental organizations relevant to the Question of Palestine and the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946 is available, with a directory of linked sites, at UNISPAL-United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*  [link]  Last Sentence from the Forward of The Question of Palestine and the United Nations •​
> ◈  And it was not all that uncommon as to refer to the people as:  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine"
> 
> ◈  And it was generally referred to (in theat same time frame) as:  The Jewish case was presented by the Jewish Agency for Palestine, while the Arab Higher Committee spoke for the Palestinian Arabs.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As an outside observer, I am beginning to see a distinction being made between the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" seeing themselves as:
> 
> ◈  Arab Palestinians (AKA:  Arab Palestinian)
> .................................AND
> ◈  Palestinians _(meaning the people of the West Bank)_ or Gazans _(meaning the people of the Gaza Strip)_​
> I say this → only because, at a distance, it would appear that the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" is beginning to leave behind the association of "Arab" and adopting their own identity: "Palestinian"  and "Gazan."  →  This is not so dissimilar, yet not quite the same as the nomadic Bedouin (Bedu) that see themselves as a desert people more than they do as Arabs.  And the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" are in bed with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps (of the Islamic Republic) which drives yet the wedge further between the  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" and the community of "Arabs."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rose by any other name...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to write, “an islsmic terrorist by any other name”.
Click to expand...

No, terrorist is an Israeli name calling thing.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such impressive concision.
> 
> The invention of “Pal’istanian” has much much to do with Pan-Arab’ism than it is a colloquial, regional term. The PLO charter identifies the regional Arabs as little more than a part of “Arab’ism” as a politico-religious ideology.
> 
> My clear impression is that the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and the West Bank are much less “Pal’istanian” (even as viewed by the Arab-Moslem world), and more as proxies of Iran to be used as regional flails against Israel.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that alliances are solely shifting, Arabs have an interest in, at the very least, not completely alienating Israel as Iran is seen by the Sunni Arabs as a looming threat.
> 
> The treatment of those calling themselves “Pal’istanian”, as demonstrated by neighboring nations to include Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, etc., should give even someone like you a clue as to the indifference for “Pal’istanians” held by Arabs-Moslems in the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians received Palestinian citizenship, by international law, in1924.
> 
> The tie that binds.
Click to expand...


By 1924 international law already defined Palestine a Jewish sovereign land.
At the same time Arabs attempted to cede the land to an Arabian king from Mecca, and didn't identify as Palestinians for another 4 decades after that.

Simultaneously Arabs started an anti-Jewish boycott, calling it boycott of Palestine and Palestinians,
wonder whom they've excluded from that category?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * The Arab Palestinians _(West Bank and Gaza Strip inhabitance as a collective)_ seem to be picking up their own individual identity.
> 
> In the beginning, we generally referred to the violence in the Middle East as the "the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946."  The conflict has irreparably harmed the regional Arab constituency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forward in the Blue Book - The Question of Palestine and the United Nations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comprehensive database with full-text documentation of the role of the United Nations system and other international and non-governmental organizations relevant to the Question of Palestine and the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1946 is available, with a directory of linked sites, at UNISPAL-United Nations Information System on the Question of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*  [link]  Last Sentence from the Forward of The Question of Palestine and the United Nations •​
> ◈  And it was not all that uncommon as to refer to the people as:  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine"
> 
> ◈  And it was generally referred to (in theat same time frame) as:  The Jewish case was presented by the Jewish Agency for Palestine, while the Arab Higher Committee spoke for the Palestinian Arabs.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As an outside observer, I am beginning to see a distinction being made between the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" seeing themselves as:
> 
> ◈  Arab Palestinians (AKA:  Arab Palestinian)
> .................................AND
> ◈  Palestinians _(meaning the people of the West Bank)_ or Gazans _(meaning the people of the Gaza Strip)_​
> I say this → only because, at a distance, it would appear that the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" is beginning to leave behind the association of "Arab" and adopting their own identity: "Palestinian"  and "Gazan."  →  This is not so dissimilar, yet not quite the same as the nomadic Bedouin (Bedu) that see themselves as a desert people more than they do as Arabs.  And the "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" are in bed with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps (of the Islamic Republic) which drives yet the wedge further between the  "Arab inhabitants of Palestine" and the community of "Arabs."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rose by any other name...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to write, “an islsmic terrorist by any other name”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, terrorist is an Israeli name calling thing.
Click to expand...


Why do other countries use that term?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> We are "American*!*"  And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But I take "Surveys" online quite a bit (generally one day).  And they are able to ask the question:
> 
> The first question can be a simple Yes/No radio button; the second should include these commonly accepted options:
> 
> American Indian or Alaska Native
> Asian
> Black or African American
> Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
> White
> Other
> So we also are able to fit ourselves into nice neat little sub-categories of American.  The same can be said for the Age, Education, and Marital Status.
> 
> The Israels can also do the same with their Demographic data collection.  And the same can be done in surveys concerning policies and politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are "American*!*" And in that sense, we all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are all Palestinians. They all share that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. Both Islamic terrorist franchises of Hamas and Islamic gee-had have alliances with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such impressive concision.
> 
> The invention of “Pal’istanian” has much much to do with Pan-Arab’ism than it is a colloquial, regional term. The PLO charter identifies the regional Arabs as little more than a part of “Arab’ism” as a politico-religious ideology.
> 
> My clear impression is that the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and the West Bank are much less “Pal’istanian” (even as viewed by the Arab-Moslem world), and more as proxies of Iran to be used as regional flails against Israel.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that alliances are solely shifting, Arabs have an interest in, at the very least, not completely alienating Israel as Iran is seen by the Sunni Arabs as a looming threat.
> 
> The treatment of those calling themselves “Pal’istanian”, as demonstrated by neighboring nations to include Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, etc., should give even someone like you a clue as to the indifference for “Pal’istanians” held by Arabs-Moslems in the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians received Palestinian citizenship, by international law, in1924.
> 
> The tie that binds.
Click to expand...



Do you do this stuff  just to annoy?

------------------

by SR Silverburg · 1977 · Cited by 14 · Related articles.


 The Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations: Implications for International Law and ... Transjordanian legislation granted citizenship only to those who resided in Transjordan in 1924.
Judicial Interpretation of the Mandate


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Of course, I preface this comment with the caveat that this is strictly an internal domestic Israeli matter.  People like myself have no dog in the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brig. Gen. Ret. Ram Shmueli, Candidate for Knesset with the Kulanu Party*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Likud Party _(Netanyahu)_, while it preaches "conservatism" views at the party platform centered on national and economic liberalistic level → and is actually a "Right-wing" _(some say Ultra-Right)_.
> 
> BG Ram Shmueli (Ret IDF) is not a fan of unbridled Zionism. → The Kulanu Party is leaning that way showing some signs of sympathy for a Two-State Solution.  But, for that to be even remotely successful, the Israelis are going to have to come to grips with the idea that it must relinquish more than just Area "A" and the Gaza Strip.  It means that some compromise in the way of territorial control and concessions must be considered.
> 
> It is my opinion that a cooperative effort between the Likud and Kulanu Parties will only be a matter of convenience.  It will break-down when it comes to toxic matters like Zionism.
> 
> _Just my 200 Indonesian Rupiah worth of Reflection,_
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Thank You for the respect, appreciate it,
people usually just tell Israelis what we should do as if they were no less than a PM.

As far as I understand, Kulanu are more focused on the social issues, in the spirit of the socialist Zionist parties  that ruled during the reestablishment of the state. It is curious that much of left-wing positions during those times would be considered mostly right-wing in today's lexicon.

If we look broader, in the Israeli comedy, the right-wing has always relinquished lands, while the left won the major wars. Same with Likud, statements are right wing, actions are at best centrist and in key issues leftist.
Netanyahu voted for the disengagement, gave up Hebron and backpedaled on the metal detectors on the Temple Mount, and most importantly never refrained from his speech at the Bar-Ilan university regarding 2 states.

It's not as simple as it looks at face value.
As regarding concessions, indeed there's much concern, and we know it's hovering above our head - another Oslo. In my opinion, this will be the last attempt, an have an opposite effect until Jewish demographics take their toll in the next elections, solidifying the position of the smaller and younger parties.

The left and right are heading towards ideological unification, with differences becoming less and less clear minus the clearly ideologically defined margin parties, one can see it in these very elections.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Of course, I preface this comment with the caveat that this is strictly an internal domestic Israeli matter.  People like myself have no dog in the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brig. Gen. Ret. Ram Shmueli, Candidate for Knesset with the Kulanu Party*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Likud Party _(Netanyahu)_, while it preaches "conservatism" views at the party platform centered on national and economic liberalistic level → and is actually a "Right-wing" _(some say Ultra-Right)_.
> 
> BG Ram Shmueli (Ret IDF) is not a fan of unbridled Zionism. → The Kulanu Party is leaning that way showing some signs of sympathy for a Two-State Solution.  But, for that to be even remotely successful, the Israelis are going to have to come to grips with the idea that it must relinquish more than just Area "A" and the Gaza Strip.  It means that some compromise in the way of territorial control and concessions must be considered.
> 
> It is my opinion that a cooperative effort between the Likud and Kulanu Parties will only be a matter of convenience.  It will break-down when it comes to toxic matters like Zionism.
> 
> _Just my 200 Indonesian Rupiah worth of Reflection,_
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for the respect, appreciate it,
> people usually just tell Israelis what we should do as if they were no less than a PM.
> 
> As far as I understand, Kulanu are more focused on the social issues, in the spirit of the socialist Zionist parties  that ruled during the reestablishment of the state. It is curious that much of left-wing positions during those times would be considered mostly right-wing in today's lexicon.
> 
> If we look broader, in the Israeli comedy, the right-wing has always relinquished lands, while the left won the major wars. Same with Likud, statements are right wing, actions are at best centrist and in key issues leftist.
> Netanyahu voted for the disengagement, gave up Hebron and backpedaled on the metal detectors on the Temple Mount, and most importantly never refrained from his speech at the Bar-Ilan university regarding 2 states.
> 
> It's not as simple as it looks at face value.
Click to expand...



This is what annoys me, more than almost anything.

People around the world poniticating about the  Israelis, telling them what they should do,  as if they have the status of the Jews of Nazi Europe. 

No rights or standing in the world. Not much has changed.

And an almost schizophrenic attitude towards the Holocaust,


----------



## Mindful

Algemeiner reports:

Two Israelis were among those killed in the crash of an Ethiopian Airlines jet near the capital Addis Ababa on Sunday.

The Foreign Ministry confirmed the deaths of the two passengers, who have not yet been publicly named, Israel’s _Channel 2 _reported_. _None of the 149 passengers and 8 crew members aboard the flight survived the crash. The cause of the incident has not yet been confirmed.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ※→  et al,
> 
> Of course, I preface this comment with the caveat that this is strictly an internal domestic Israeli matter.  People like myself have no dog in the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brig. Gen. Ret. Ram Shmueli, Candidate for Knesset with the Kulanu Party*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Likud Party _(Netanyahu)_, while it preaches "conservatism" views at the party platform centered on national and economic liberalistic level → and is actually a "Right-wing" _(some say Ultra-Right)_.
> 
> BG Ram Shmueli (Ret IDF) is not a fan of unbridled Zionism. → The Kulanu Party is leaning that way showing some signs of sympathy for a Two-State Solution.  But, for that to be even remotely successful, the Israelis are going to have to come to grips with the idea that it must relinquish more than just Area "A" and the Gaza Strip.  It means that some compromise in the way of territorial control and concessions must be considered.
> 
> It is my opinion that a cooperative effort between the Likud and Kulanu Parties will only be a matter of convenience.  It will break-down when it comes to toxic matters like Zionism.
> 
> _Just my 200 Indonesian Rupiah worth of Reflection,_
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for the respect, appreciate it,
> people usually just tell Israelis what we should do as if they were no less than a PM.
> 
> As far as I understand, Kulanu are more focused on the social issues, in the spirit of the socialist Zionist parties  that ruled during the reestablishment of the state. It is curious that much of left-wing positions during those times would be considered mostly right-wing in today's lexicon.
> 
> If we look broader, in the Israeli comedy, the right-wing has always relinquished lands, while the left won the major wars. Same with Likud, statements are right wing, actions are at best centrist and in key issues leftist.
> Netanyahu voted for the disengagement, gave up Hebron and backpedaled on the metal detectors on the Temple Mount, and most importantly never refrained from his speech at the Bar-Ilan university regarding 2 states.
> 
> It's not as simple as it looks at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what annoys me, more than almost anything.
> 
> People around the world poniticating about the  Israelis, telling them what they should do,  as if they have the status of the Jews of Nazi Europe.
> 
> No rights or standing in the world. Not much has changed.
> 
> And an almost schizophrenic attitude towards the Holocaust,
Click to expand...

It is annoying HOW they do it.
They can't quiet comprehend us, not confident regarding their own future but expect our leadership to follow unprecedented standards.

It's like an abuser cry for help, we're the last resort before the King.
"Jews, where's Your Messiah ? Haven't we attacked You enough?"


----------



## rylah

*Purim - Am I where I am supposed to be? - Rabbi Alon Anava*

We all go through many changes in our life. Once we're up and once we're down and more than that, we often find ourselves wondering if we're where we are suppose to be or maybe I should move somewhere else, learn something else, have a different job and many more questions of this kind. In Megilat Esther the answer to all that is hidden...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Purim - Am I where I am supposed to be? - Rabbi Alon Anava*
> 
> We all go through many changes in our life. Once we're up and once we're down and more than that, we often find ourselves wondering if we're where we are suppose to be or maybe I should move somewhere else, learn something else, have a different job and many more questions of this kind. In Megilat Esther the answer to all that is hidden...



That resonates.


----------



## Mindful

Adar II 4 


Yahrzeit of Menachem Begin (1913-1992), prime minister of Israel. Prior to the creation of the state, Begin became leader of the Irgun and used militant means to force the British government to withdraw from Palestine. In the Knesset, Begin led the opposition party for decades, before being elected prime minister in 1977. Begin negotiated the Camp David Accords with Anwar Sadat of Egypt, for which he was awarded the 1978 Nobel Peace Prize. Begin is also remembered for his conviction to Jewish tradition (he was known to consult with great rabbis and to walk to meetings on Shabbat), and his resolve to defend the Jewish people from another Holocaust (Begin had lost his parents and a brother to the Nazis), which factored greatly in his decision to bomb the Iraqi nuclear reactor in 1981)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

BS"D

*7th of Adar - Hilulah of Moshe Rabenu A'H
*
Live from Yeted Tshuvah  institutions, Israel

**


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*Hidden But Present*
Thursday, February 14, 2019 at 8:48 pm | 

From _Parashas Shemos,_ when we learn about the birth of Moshe Rabbeinu, through _Parashas Zos Habrachah_ at the very end of _sefer Devarim,_ Moshe Rabbeinu’s name is mentioned numerous times in every _parashah_ — with one notable exception: _Parashas Tetzaveh._

The most frequently quoted explanation for this phenomenon is that of the _Baal Haturim_. Following the sin of the _Egel_— a sin that had occurred while Moshe Rabbeinu was in Heaven — he declared to Hashem, “And now, if You would but forgive their sin, but if not, erase me from the Your book.”

Since the words of a _tzaddik_ come to pass even if they are based on a condition, Moshe Rabbeinu’s name does not appear in this week’s _parashah_.

This in turn leads to another question: Why _davka _in_ Parashas Tetzaveh_ is Moshe Rabbeinu’s name omitted, and not any other _parashah_?

Read full article: HAMODI'A


----------



## Mindful

*Fear and loathing at IDF checkpoints*

The idea that foreign nationals are allowed to harass soldiers protecting their own country seems inconceivable, yet until recently it has been a common Israeli reality, devoid of pushback.
armed with video cameras, often planted just inches from the face of the guarding soldier, and hope to catch the soldier doing something—anything—that can, out of context, look like some heinous act.

Whether it’s a scowl at an uncooperative Palestinian passing through a checkpoint or an attempt to search a suspicious-looking person, there are ample opportunities to create a context in which the soldier appears to be the personification of an oppressive Israel.

This is cynical manipulation, but sadly, with the Internet, social media, and Photoshop and other apps, we live in a world increasingly filled with such out of context videography.
Yet the situation at a checkpoint is far more fraught with risk, rather than just embarrassment from manipulated misrepresentation.

There are life-and-death implications at checkpoints, and no one knows that better than the soldiers on duty. Besides obtrusive and invasive cameras, there is often verbal harassment as young soldiers are being demonized for doing their duty.

Fear and loathing at IDF checkpoints


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*Orit Strock:* Important that women will emphasize also the values of modesy, family and birthrate"
*Idit Silman: *"The connection between both of us brings variety, but the work is also of the voters"

*Silman: *"Unfortunately, the appropriate representation of women has to start, in many cases from affirmative action".
*Strock:* "My attitude is a bit different, and it's ok, we're not supposed to be identical. I wasn't elected on the standard of being a woman , but for what I am and my doing."




SHVI'I


----------



## rylah

BS"D


----------



## rylah

BS"D

Yahya Mahamid shares about his life as an Israeli, Arab, Muslim, and Proud IDF Soldier.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> BS"D
> 
> Yahya Mahamid shares about his life as an Israeli, Arab, Muslim, and Proud IDF Soldier.



So much for the apartheid rantings.


----------



## rylah

*US drops 'occupied' from description of West Bank, Golan Heights*

State Department says change in terminology in annual human rights report does not reflect a shift in policy; move comes two days after GOP senator called for Trump administration to recognize Golan as Israeli territory

According to Israeli journalist Amit Waldman, an official at the State Department said that the language did not reflect a change in US policy, and that the word occupied had not been used due to the fact that the report focused on human rights and not legal issues.

Read full article: Ynet


----------



## Mindful

The House voted last week to condemn anti-Semitism and a long list of other hatreds—but not anti-Zionism. Rep. Ilhan Omar and her defenders insist anti-Zionism is not anti-Semitism. They have a point, but a far weaker one than they think. Anti-Zionism is a form of hatred against Jews.

The ideology of “anti-Semitism” was created in 1879 by German pamphleteer Wilhelm Marr. He put a modern, Darwinian gloss on ancient anti-Semitic myths by positing that Jews were innately inferior because of racial characteristics handed down through generations.

Well-meaning activists often say that even though Hitler was defeated, anti-Semitism was not. But in this narrow sense, anti-Semitism _was _largely defeated. Hardly anyone makes a “scientific” case for Jewish inferiority anymore. But Jew-hatred, like a virus, survives by adapting to changing conditions. Today’s version focuses on a new “evil,” as Ms. Omar calls it. The French diplomat Daniel Bernard might have put it most concisely when he said in 2001: “All the current troubles in the world are because of that s—y little country, Israel.”

Rabbi Jonathan Sacks has pointed out that Jew-hatred is usually justified by appeals to a culture’s highest authority. During the Middle Ages, that was religion—so the Jews were charged with killing Jesus. During the Enlightenment it was science, so Jews were deemed an inferior race. Today’s highest source of authority is human rights—so Israel is portrayed as the worst violator.

An old hate with a new mask.



Opinion | When Jew-Hatred Isn’t Anti-Semitic


----------



## P F Tinmore

*  Miko Peled: The Zionists’ Fight Extends Beyond Palestine  *
 
*Miko Peled highlights the campaign by pro-Israel groups to overwhelm the Labour Party into submission and bring about the fall of Corbyn by using a barrage of anti-Semitism accusations.*

LONDON —
The Zionists’ suppression of freedoms extends beyond Palestine, particularly when it comes to freedom of speech about Israel. Zionist agents, planted in centers of power around the world, are busy silencing those who would criticize Israel. Using an array of highly effective methods, they have been successful at getting laws passed by legislators, getting major political figures falsely accused of making anti-Semitic statements, and establishing a new, Zionist-manufactured definition of what it means to be anti-Semitic.

Earlier this year the United States Senate passed Resolution S-1 that gives the federal government the right to penalize anyone calling to boycott Israel. Then — being a black, Muslim woman who dared to challenge the patriarchy, white supremacy, and Zionism and thus alienate the Washington establishment — Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) was targeted and accused of anti-Semitism.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Miko Peled: The Zionists’ Fight Extends Beyond Palestine  *
> 
> *Miko Peled highlights the campaign by pro-Israel groups to overwhelm the Labour Party into submission and bring about the fall of Corbyn by using a barrage of anti-Semitism accusations.*
> 
> LONDON —
> The Zionists’ suppression of freedoms extends beyond Palestine, particularly when it comes to freedom of speech about Israel. Zionist agents, planted in centers of power around the world, are busy silencing those who would criticize Israel. Using an array of highly effective methods, they have been successful at getting laws passed by legislators, getting major political figures falsely accused of making anti-Semitic statements, and establishing a new, Zionist-manufactured definition of what it means to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Earlier this year the United States Senate passed Resolution S-1 that gives the federal government the right to penalize anyone calling to boycott Israel. Then — being a black, Muslim woman who dared to challenge the patriarchy, white supremacy, and Zionism and thus alienate the Washington establishment — Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) was targeted and accused of anti-Semitism.



Such silliness. 

Your cutting and pasting that inevitably includes slogans such as 
_The_ _Zionists_™️ are a hoot.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *  Miko Peled: The Zionists’ Fight Extends Beyond Palestine  *
> 
> *Miko Peled highlights the campaign by pro-Israel groups to overwhelm the Labour Party into submission and bring about the fall of Corbyn by using a barrage of anti-Semitism accusations.*
> 
> LONDON —
> The Zionists’ suppression of freedoms extends beyond Palestine, particularly when it comes to freedom of speech about Israel. Zionist agents, planted in centers of power around the world, are busy silencing those who would criticize Israel. Using an array of highly effective methods, they have been successful at getting laws passed by legislators, getting major political figures falsely accused of making anti-Semitic statements, and establishing a new, Zionist-manufactured definition of what it means to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Earlier this year the United States Senate passed Resolution S-1 that gives the federal government the right to penalize anyone calling to boycott Israel. Then — being a black, Muslim woman who dared to challenge the patriarchy, white supremacy, and Zionism and thus alienate the Washington establishment — Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) was targeted and accused of anti-Semitism.



Boy it sounds like Israel is bombing Berlin, Warsaw and London as we speak,
what a hype and drama.  

Q. Any country in the world not lobbying its interests?

And no the resolution doesn't state "anyone", it works against entities.
If You knew anything about the reasons for the so called "aid", You understood the US can't divest its own transactions and guarantees.


----------



## rylah

*Generous US Military Aid to Israel Comes With Strings*

A new ten-year United States aid package to Israel went into effect last month. It is the largest single pledge of military assistance in American history, but this generous gift comes with strings attached. Some say the strings could threaten the survival of a good part of Israel’s defense industrial base.


----------



## rylah

*Moshe Feiglin: Israel Does Not Need US Aid*

translation should start automatically, if not press "cc".


----------



## rylah

*A 100-year-old discovery: A rare proclamation from the Beit Din Tzedek against the beauty queen contest in Jerusalem*

Very rare poster - all the rabbinical courts in Jerusalem - Sephardim, Ashkenazim, Hassidim, Prushim and Yemenites - have signed against "lustful promiscuity of the beauty queen ball"  This is a large proclamation that was distributed in Jerusalem between the years 1920-1940.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *A 100-year-old discovery: A rare proclamation from the Beit Din Tzedek against the beauty queen contest in Jerusalem*
> 
> Very rare poster - all the rabbinical courts in Jerusalem - Sephardim, Ashkenazim, Hassidim, Prushim and Yemenites - have signed against "lustful promiscuity of the beauty queen ball"  This is a large proclamation that was distributed in Jerusalem between the years 1920-1940.



Queen Esther in the Purim story was picked in a beauty contest by King Xerxes.  Happy Purim on Thursday to you rylah!!


----------



## rylah

*Staff Sergeant Gal Qaidan HY"D was murdered in the attack.
 A struggle for the lives of the wounded It was announced that Gal Qaidan is an IDF soldier who was murdered by an Arab terrorist at Ariel junction this morning, a struggle continues for the lives of the two wounded.
*





The IDF Spokesperson's Office said that an IDF combat soldier who fell this morning in the stabbing attack at the Ariel junction is the first sergeant Gal Kaidan, 19-year-old. Staff Sergeant Gal Kidan was raised from the rank of sergeant to the rank of First Sergeant after his death, and his funeral will be held on Monday, 11 Adar II, at 11:00 in the military cemetery in Be'er Sheva.

The family wants to avoid media coverage. Another IDF soldier was seriously injured by the terrorist at the Giti Avisar junction, and the doctors are fighting for his life at these times.

Earlier in the day, we published in the Jewish voice that it was apparently the most serious failure that led to the harsh results of the terrorist attack this morning.

Hakol Hayehudi was informed that the security forces estimated that Rabbi Ettinger identified the attack and while the soldiers did not seek the contact and some even went into shock, he managed to shoot a number of bullets from his pistol towards the terrorist.

Rabbi Ettinger's car was found in the pods of his personal pistol and the pistol was with a ball in the barrel. It should be noted that the IDF soldiers stationed at the junction are soldiers of a mixed battalion in the Artillery Corps.

Rabbi Ahi'ad Ettinger is the Rosh Yeshiva at Neve Sha'anan in southern Tel Aviv, which was established in order to illuminate Or HaTorah in the neighborhoods of South Tel Aviv. The rabbi is a resident of the Eli settlement in Binyamin. He is married and has twelve children between the ages of one and 20. His older daughter is expected to give birth in the next few days to her first child.

The family of the rabbi and the community of Eli call on the public to pray in order to recover him and save Rabbi Ettinger's life. Ahi'ad Ben Carmit.

At first, a casualty was reported to have been shot at the Ariel junction, and an additional shooting was reported at the Giti Avisar junction on Highway 5.

Initial details indicate that a terrorist stabbed and abducted an Israeli at the Ariel junction, then opened fire at a number of vehicles at the intersection, entered one of the vehicles from which the driver fled and drove towards the Giti Avisar junction where he opened fire again. The vehicle was found abandoned in the area of the village of Brukin.
*
Hakol Hayehudi
*


----------



## rylah

*Court: Close the mosque compound at the Gate of Mercy 
In light of the state's request, the court ordered the closure of the new mosque compound at Sha'ar HaRachamim until the conclusion of the discussions on the matter
*
Judge Dorit Feinstein ordered the closure of the Sha'ar HaRachamim compound, which the Arabs have recently taken over, and will be closed for 60 days.

The case was held in camera, and with the approval of the court, it was possible to publish the decision: "The court extended the temporary injunction to close the compound until the main case is heard.

After riots in the past few weeks on the Temple Mount and the Sha'ar HaRachamim compound to take over the place illegally, last week it was reported that the police had approved the Arabs' stay in the compound. It was agreed according to reports last week, that during the negotiations that leaks in the roof of the compound would be renovated by the Waqf in cooperation with the police and Israeli archaeologists. After the renovation, the Waqf will be permitted to use the building for classes twice a month. The Waqf wants to make the place a permanent mosque.

However, this morning the court accepted the state's position and ordered the issuance of a closure order, despite the Waqf claims that the Israeli courts are not even authorized to discuss the matter.





*Court : close the mosque compound at the Gate of Mercy*


----------



## rylah

*Towards the Deal of the Century: Dagan met with Evangelist leaders *
*The head of the Shomron Council met with senior officials close to the Trump and asked them to protect Judea and Samaria. They made it clear: In Gush Katif, Jews asked us not to intervene "*

In recent days, the head of the Samaria Regional Council, Yossi Dagan, met with a delegation from the West Bank to Washington, and held a series of meetings and conferences at the White House and the US Congress with senior members of the US political system and those close to Trump, one of the leading evangelical supporters of Trump. And addressed 50 members of Congress during a kind of meeting of the Republican Party faction, in order to mobilize the evangelical voice against any attack on Judea and Samaria in any diplomatic program.

The Shomron Regional Council says that the head of the Shomron Council has reached an agreement with the evangelist leader, and one of the closest to Trump, for cooperation in this area. The Evangelist leaders heard from Dagan that the separation between blocs without blocs is a waiver of 90% of the area in Judea and Samaria, including Joseph's tomb, the altar of Yehoshu'a Ben-Nun, Elon Moreh, Shilo and more.

The decision taken as stated is to work together to prevent such a situation.
Evangelstl leaders, however, gave their support to the process by getting support from the field as well. They said that when they objected to the evacuation of Gush Katif in the disengagement plan, "the Jews turned to us and asked us not to interfere because they wanted to evacuate Gush Katif."

Towards the Deal of the Century: Dagan met with Evangelist leaders


----------



## rylah

*Chilling: the song Uri wrote shortly before she was murdered
*
Uri Ansbacher Hy "d used to take with her pages and writing tools, to seclude herself and write songs, the last song she wrote shortly before the murder and remained in the center of" Yaelim "where she participated in a social service was revealed on a page in her original handwriting. Shortly before she was murdered, Uri wrote the poem that deals with peace: "Before the agreements, the violations and the wars, make peace, inside you."

Do
Let Your world be a world of peace.
Peace forever, peace for the unknown

Remember
The maid You are
The honey that was
Before they castigated You.

Own yourself anew
That sweetness that was Yours
Revive the maid
And create Yourself a world
A world of peace
Before Your negotiation with Yourself
And with Your beloved
Before the agreements
And the breaches
And the wars
Make Yourself peace in Your midst


----------



## rylah

*R. Ari Abramowitz "Arrested on the Temple Mount!" | #TMJC 2018*

Rabbi Abramowitz tells the tragic and powerful story of his arrest on the Temple Mount and describes the spiritual battle that lies behind the absurd political realities of our day. Rabbi Ari Abramowitz is one of Israel's premier media personalities. He is a film maker, educator, and the host of the popular "Israel Inspired Radio" on iTunes. http://thelandofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Minister of Justice Shaked: "High Court judges tore the rope and turned themselves into a political factor"*

Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked responded to the decision by the Supreme Court justices to reject the candidacy of Jewish Religious Chairman Dr. Michael Ben-Ari to the Knesset, while allowing Ofer Kassif and the Arab parties to compete.

Shaked: "The High Court justices ripped the rope and turned themselves into a political factor. The decision of the High Court of Justice to disqualify Ben-Ari and, on the other hand, to allow terror-supporting parties is a blatant and misleading intervention in the core of Israeli democracy, a trampling of the election committee's decision.

National Union Chairman MK Bezalel Samotrich also responded: "When there are no expectations, there are no disappointments, the end of this political absurd theater was predictable and predictable." The High Court of Justice does not miss any opportunity to prove how detached it is from the public and how much He is unworthy of his trust. On such a day when we bury our dead again, the Supreme Court justices say that supporters of terrorism that negate the existence of the State of Israel will serve in the Israeli Knesset, but Michael Ben Ari, whose sons serve in combat units in the IDF - not.

No legal trick can explain this absurd distortion of law. The answer to the igh Court will be given by the Israeli public in the ballot box. More T"B notes that will make it clear that the High Court will not rule on us. The people will decide and return the High Court of Justice to its natural place. "

0404


----------



## rylah

*'Equitable Outline' - Also in Jewish presence on the Temple Mount*
Regavim appeal to Netanyahu: If the status quo changes in favor of Arabs also change the issue of Jewish ascension to the Mount - tomorrow (Thursday) an emergency ascension of the Temple institutions.

The Regavim Movement appealed to the High Court of Justice demanding that the waqf's Old Compound at the Gate of Mercy be prevented, saying that any change in the status quo should be carried out in an equal manner, similar to the common presence of Jews and Muslims in the Cave of the Patriarchs.

"This is the most important archaeological site in the Land of Israel in general and the Jewish people in particular. In the last period, the Muslim Waqf broke into the Sha'ar HaRachamim compound and began to carry out extensive work to prepare the structure of the site and turn it into another mosque (fifth in number) for Muslim worshipers on the Temple Mount, all without a permit and causing severe and irreparable damage to the site, Attorney Avi Segal and Yael Sinmon of the Regavim movement.

In light of the urgency of the matter and the fact that the Muslim Waqf is doing a place on its own, fearing massive and irreversible damage to the Shaar Harachamim compound, and in violation of the status quo and a fatal blow to the fundamental right of the Jewish citizens to equality, Regavim demands immediate response from Netanyahu, a week of days, before petitioning the High Court of Justice.

Meanwhile, the Temple organizations announced a mass emergency immigration to the Temple Mount on Thursday. The mass immigration is being carried out following the events of the Gate of Mercy and the severe disturbances on the Mount by the Arabs. In the Temple organizations, the public is called upon to arrive en masse to aliyah and to strengthen the Jewish presence there.

Hakol Hayehudi


----------



## rylah

*Missiles Fired on Central Israel – A Wake-up Call to the Residents of Israel
*
The Sovereignty Movement reacts to the launching of missiles (Thursday 15.3.19) from the Gaza Strip toward central Israel, stating that "the sirens that shook the residents of Tel Aviv and Gush Dan should serve as a wake-up call to bring us to our senses. Any political plan that will lead to an independent Arab entity in Judea and Samaria, whether it be a state or state-minus, will cause the sounds of sirens and missiles exploding to become a routine occurrence in the everyday lives of the residents of Gush Dan. From the hills of western Samaria, terrorists from Judea and Samaria, together with their supporters flowing in from the wilderness of ISIS and the axis of evil, would be able to launch missiles and rockets directly, from a range of a few kilometers toward the jets of Ben Gurion International Airport, to the buildings of Tel Aviv as well as toward Jerusalem, which would be surrounded on three sides by armed gangs with missiles, and even worse".

The movement further notes that "with the launching of missiles on Tel Aviv, the terrorists of the Gaza Strip have given their decisive answer to the radical Leftist organizations that call for Israeli withdrawal and abandonment of land in order to establish another Arab state, whose leaders have never ceased declaring their intentions and their abiding desire to destroy the State of Israel".

The co-chairwomen of the movement, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar, state that "in the upcoming elections, the Israeli voter must internalize the tremendous threat that would exist if a left-wing government is established that supports the horror story of two states. In these elections, the national camp must present its position, a position of sovereignty, as Israel's only political and just path".

 In their view, "the leftist organizations are supposedly concerned about Israel's Jewish character, saying that it is because of this concern that they want to divide the Land by carrying out another dangerous "disengagement". But the People in Israel understand that even before dealing with the demographic question, there must be an answer for Israel's very existence. Facing a hostile terror state that threatens the centers of population and its only entry point by air, Israel will not be able to exist. Israeli sovereignty and only Israeli sovereignty can thwart the Arab enemy's designs by having the State of Israel's complete security control over the heart of the Land. The Left's ideas must be stopped by, among other ways, voting for parties who commit themselves to promoting the vision of sovereignty".

Missiles Fired on Central Israel – A Wake-up Call to the Residents of Israel


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

*You are a hero of the Love of Israel’: Rabbi Murdered in West Bank Terror Attack Laid to Rest.*
Rabbi Achiad Ettinger, who was killed by a terrorist attack at the Ariel junction in the West Bank on Sunday, was laid to rest on Monday after succumbing to his wounds.

Ettinger was shot after a terrorist stabbed IDF soldier Gal Keidan to death, stole his weapon and then opened fire on passing cars. Ettinger reportedly succeeded in returning fire, but failed to wound the terrorist. He was rushed to the hospital in critical condition, but efforts to save him eventually failed. He left behind his wife Tamar and 12 children, ranging in age from 21 to a year and a half.

According to Hebrew news site _Walla_, hundreds gathered in the community of Eli for Ettinger’s funeral on Monday.

Avraham Shiller, the head rabbi of Eli, eulogized Ettinger, saying, “Rabbi Achiad, you are…a hero and a fighter. … In your heroism, you are a messenger of all the Israeli people. … You are a hero of the love of Israel.”

“How will Tamar raise 12 children alone?” Shiller asked. “How will Tamar lead them to the chuppah alone? How will 12 children grow up without a father. … But we are all Mordechai the Jew. A Jew is a person who is tested by trials. We fall down and get up.”

‘You Are a Hero of the Love of Israel’: Rabbi Murdered in West Bank Terror Attack Laid to Rest


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*HCJ Overturns Election Committee's Decision - Your News From Israel*

Israeli High Court has decided to disqualify Otzma Yehudit leader Michael Ben Ari from elections in April, while approving the candidacy of disputed Arab parties.


----------



## rylah

Attorney Itamar Ben-Gvir was born on 6 Iyar 5736 and grew up in a traditional home in Mevasseret Zion. His mother was an active member of the Irgun and was arrested by the British before the establishment of the State of Israel, and Ben-Gvir became religious at the age of 14, Israel received 46 acquittals after judges ruled that the police had harassed him, and he had won more than a quarter of a million shekels in various lawsuits against the police after the courts ruled that he had been arrested in vain.

During one of his appearances in the Supreme Court, Supreme Court President Aharon Barak recommended that Ben-Gvir go to law school. During the expulsion from Gush Katif, Ben-Gvir moved with his family from Hebron to live in a hotel in Gush Katif. Ben-Gvir has a legal education and holds a law degree. When he applied for internship at first, the bar decided to prevent him from gaining expertise in the light of his views and political views. In his appeal, a decision was made between the members of the Central Committee of the Bar and the original decision was not changed. After requesting to appeal to the court it was agreed that he would be allowed to specialize and then serve as a lawyer. For five years as a lawyer, Ben-Gvir created many legal precedents, first and foremost the disqualification of all the notices of a young man accused in the Duma affair of setting fire to a church. Recently, the recordings of the investigation into the arson of the church were published, revealing that police spokesmen abused a minor in the detention center, and it turned out that Ben-Gvir was right during the interrogations when he claimed that the Shin Bet was acting illegally. Education Minister Naftali Bennett responded and said that Ben-Gvir should not be believed but to justice minister Ayelet Shaked  who said there is no torture.

Ben Gvir is also behind a precedent that led to the cancellation of a humiliating search for young men and women arrested during demonstrations, as well as a precedent that is permitted to be said "Am Yisrael Hai!" on the Temple Mount. 2016 Ben-Gvir sued the Waqf, claiming that his people harassed him on a visit to the Temple Mount in violation of the Protection of Privacy Law. The Magistrate's Court awarded him compensation of NIS 50,000 and court expenses.

In April 2018, a court decided that worker at a gas station that called Ben-Gvir "Nazi" saluted him with a salute and ignored summonses for trial, will pay him NIS 200,000.In a criminal case he conducted that involved attacking Arabs, Ben- Gvir switched the witness who was identified the wrong person and thereby resulted in the acquittal of the defendant.


KIPA - 21 Feb 2019


----------



## rylah

First publication: After years in which the government refrains from building in controversial area E1, a Jewish organization purchased 100 dunams in the area in order to establish facts on the ground in the near future and 
bypass the government. The full report we published at @amirivgi in the first response:

יובל שגב on Twitter


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


> *You are a hero of the Love of Israel’: Rabbi Murdered in West Bank Terror Attack Laid to Rest.*
> Rabbi Achiad Ettinger, who was killed by a terrorist attack at the Ariel junction in the West Bank on Sunday, was laid to rest on Monday after succumbing to his wounds.
> 
> Ettinger was shot after a terrorist stabbed IDF soldier Gal Keidan to death, stole his weapon and then opened fire on passing cars. Ettinger reportedly succeeded in returning fire, but failed to wound the terrorist. He was rushed to the hospital in critical condition, but efforts to save him eventually failed. He left behind his wife Tamar and 12 children, ranging in age from 21 to a year and a half.
> 
> According to Hebrew news site _Walla_, hundreds gathered in the community of Eli for Ettinger’s funeral on Monday.
> 
> Avraham Shiller, the head rabbi of Eli, eulogized Ettinger, saying, “Rabbi Achiad, you are…a hero and a fighter. … In your heroism, you are a messenger of all the Israeli people. … You are a hero of the love of Israel.”
> 
> “How will Tamar raise 12 children alone?” Shiller asked. “How will Tamar lead them to the chuppah alone? How will 12 children grow up without a father. … But we are all Mordechai the Jew. A Jew is a person who is tested by trials. We fall down and get up.”
> 
> ‘You Are a Hero of the Love of Israel’: Rabbi Murdered in West Bank Terror Attack Laid to Rest



May there be no further loss for the lovers of Zion.


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Amona and Duma, Trump, leftists and rabbis - Smotrich talks*
*About rabbis and politicians, who lied about the Duma affair, does he regret a meeting in a coalition that destroyed settlements, what if the moment of truth in the Jewish home stammers, and what song did he choose to play? • Bezalel Smotrich in an interview with the Jewish Voice*

Whatever your opinion, it seems that everyone agrees that Bezalel Smotrich, chairman of the National Union Party, is one of the most successful Knesset members. Rising star, who in his first term has become one of the leading lawmakers the Knesset, the interviewee manages to grab the bull by the media-leftist horns and pass the messages without blinking or cutting corners, to develop a force not smaller in social networks, and despite the great danger they see in him on the Left, he succeeded in producing collaborations also with MKs from the Meretz party. As part of the Jewish Voice's election project we reached the house of Smotrich in Kedumim.

Between the bowl of morning cornflakes and the busy workday of the election campaign, we managed to disconnect him from the cell phone and sit down to talk about a variety of topics. The complex relationship between politicians and rabbis ("One of the most difficult problems is artificial attempts to impose a link between rabbis and people of action"), the Duma affair ("Ayelet lied"), the issue of assimilation("We are afraid of it being marketed as a Zionist plan"), the establishment of an Arab entity in the Land of Israel ("this is us or them"), the security situation (they say to the IDF: "You have a bonfire, turn it off with a bucket of water in one hand and pour fuel with the other "), as well as a coalition in the government that destroyed Amona and Nativ Ha'avot (" toppling the government against this background, would be a prize for the High Court of Justice ").

*Why did you ever get into politics? *
"The truth is that for everything I've done in recent years, Hashem has wheeled me by chance. I studied at a yeshiva in Kedumim and the head of the yeshiva came and told me, "What to me and a bank account? Come manage the yeshiva". This led to the establishment of the Association of Higher Yeshivas, and Regavim also has an amazing story about how we established the organization without realizing where it was going.

I also entered the Knesset in a two-week decision. We are a group that works together from the days before the expulsion and there was a thought that someone in the Knesset was also needed. We entered the National Union, the center of Tkumah, and with help of heavens there was great success. "

*A sectoral party and a leadership - they went together? "*
I liken it to the reactor that pumps electricity to the entire State of Israel, and we are building the reactor. When we take care of settlement, it's not because our friends are there, but our friends are there because it's the Zionist enterprise today. When we take care of the Torah nuclei, it is not because our friends are there, but because they are the social-educational mission today. And even when we take care of the institutions and the religious Zionist enterprise, it is not a sectoral one but a nurturing of the people who will advance Israeli society."

Smotrich also refers to the occasional bites that Minister of Education and New Right part chair Naftali Bennett sends about the fact that the party is_ "sectoral"_. "I think Bennett is confusing the leadership with the government, and he wants to sit on the prime minister's chair, and that's the rule. As far as leadership is concerned, I think that we are leaders and that there is no movement that has influenced the State of Israel in recent decades like religious Zionism, certainly in relation to its relative size. "

*Prior to the evacuation of Amona, You declared that Amona was a mine to be blown up by the government. You have survived not only the destruction of Amona, but also the destruction of Netiv HaAvot. How do you explain it?*
"It was really one of the worst moments in a coalition with a lot of stomachaches, but at the end of this coalition there is no coalition of destruction, but it was raped by a High Court order as a result of the failures of previous governments.
I would not be in a coalition that would have evacuated Amona from itself as a policy. We turned all the steering wheel of the coalition from a government of destruction into a government of construction. We brought the law of regulation, which is dramatic at crazy levels. We moved the decision from the dark rooms and corridors in Salahadin street in the Ministry of Justice to the Knesset - to the sovereign, we did everything to try to prevent this destruction. We have established Amichai with the full funding of the State of Israel. 
To topple the government against this background would be a prize to the High Court of Justice - once the High Court of Justice brought about destruction and once again the fall of a right-wing government. "

Smotrich does not see his conduct as a failure to meet his declarations.

"I think the statements you made in my name were those that created the commitment and the atmosphere, and eventually forced all those in the coalition, who did not like it in the first place, to align and make all these efforts. There was one way to prevent this destruction - to inform the High Court of Justice that we will not keep the ruling, except for Levin and I have no one to hear it", he explains immediately. "I examine the government regarding its actions and if forced to do other things it is sad, but it is not within the realm of government responsibility."

With these answers, Smotrich says that public criticism of him was also needed.

"I have come from a world of Beit Midrash (Torah study), and there are absolute statements and the ability to adhere to them, but when you go down to the practical world there is a gap between desirable and common, and politics is the art of the possible.
This is a very dangerous statement because it is possible to arrive at statements of 'things you see from here, you can not see from there.' So it's a question of balance and common sense. It requires a lot of safety belts of "Make yourself a rabbi and buy yourself a friend", and maintain a clear affiliation to the road and vision and values that hold you. I think that the public pressure and the public criticism I received for staying in this government is also part of what keeps me safe. I take it in a very good spirit. I am not very angry at anyone who attacked me and also at those who think today that we were wrong. To me that's part of it. There are balances that pull this way and that, and we end up sitting in the middle. I am 100 percent complete with the decision. I think we have done a lot and this is the test - how do we promote the redemption and the return of the Shekhina to Zion in the twisted and complicated reality in which we live. "

*"Make Yourself a Rabbi" By the way, do you have rabbinical authority? *
"One of the most difficult problems in religious Zionism is that there were artificial attempts to impose a connection between rabbis and people of action, people who did not grow up in a world of Torah, and rabbis who were not so connected to the people of action".  Samotrich explains his understanding of the complex system that has provided quite a few intrigues over the years and spins that do not always create respect for both sides - the rabbis and the politicians. I am a student of two rabbis: My father, teacher and rabbi (Rabbi Chaim Smotrich) and the head of the yeshiva here in Kedumim Rabbi Yitzhak Ben Shachar, who for 20 years I have been under his shadow and studying from his teaching. Two figures which accompany me and shape my worldview. "

However, Smotrich makes it clear that the rabbis will not necessarily accept the decisions on the ground. 

"It's true that both of them do not usually make the practical decisions, they teach the issues, they think correctly, they bring the theories of the beit midrash and the Torah, and I think the people in the end understand the world of action and their job is to translate it. There are cutting intersections, like retire from the government or not, but usually this is not the case.
I think there's a lot of hypocrisy at the end in people trying to present other models. In the Heredi community, are they listening to the rabbis? After all, 90 percent of the answer lies in the question of which data lead to a majority. In the end, those who build the Rav's perception of reality are the practical people who block those they want to block from the rabbi. I remember the days before the expulsion from Gaza, that we tried to reach Rabbi Ovadia ZTSVK"L and the Admorim, they admit and block those whom they want."

*"It's either us or them" *
*The Trump Plan at the door, what do you know about the plan?*
"We know very little about the plan, but one thing is certain, and Netanyahu, although he claims otherwise, is in the loop, and the relationship between him and Trump is a friendship affair and Trump would have done nothing above Netanyahu's head. And therefore strong forces must be on the right side of Netanyahu and the Likud. The approach that holds that a plan should be accepted that will include handing over the territories of the Land of Israel, since the Arabs will probably reject the plan and so we will look good in the world, Smotrich defines it as a "dangerous" approach.

"The very willingness to talk about the handing over of the territories of the Land of Israel erodes, first and foremost, our consciousness within Israeli society and also the consciousness towards the world ... The biggest damage Netanyahu has done is consciousness, along with his great advantages, that there's almost no right wing today in the country. For if a right-wing governent PM  talks from Bar-Ilan and forth about a Palestinian state it is very difficult to establish other concepts. I think that our party today is the only one that carries the idea of Eretz Israel HaShlemah (entire land of Israel). Bennett talks about autonomy with a flag and an anthem, and I do not know what exactly is the difference between him and Netanyahu.

We are the only ones who say that no other national entity will be established here in the Land of Israel. Neither in A nor in B nor C. Not in Nablus, not in Ramallah, not in Jenin, not in Hebron. It is time to come to the world and tell the truth as in my Decisive Plan. We have to explain that there are two conflicting national aspirations here.

It's either us or them, and anyway it's us. They will have to give up exercising their national aspiration here, they have many places to live without seeing Jews before their eyes in the morning. As far as this truth is said, I think that Israeli society must be in, but the international community will also understand this and align with it even if it takes time. "

*Do you have any red lines on this subject? *
"We will not sit with a government that will establish a Palestinian state and talk about evacuating settlements ... In any way, our goal in this context is to be there to pull the government to the right, to make sure that there are those who preserve settlement as a value, as a commandment and as a political idea. Divine truth goes beautifully with reality.

*But as we are familiar with the conduct, it is reasonable to assume that things will not be unequivocal - they will offer extensive construction in settlements, even sovereignty, in return for giving up the land - how do you know that in the end you are not dragged?*
"First of all, my real fear of this plan is that it will be marketed to the Israeli public as you say - Netanyahu will say applying sovereignty and building momentum and explain that this is a national and Zionist plan ... We oppose it with all our soul. We will have to see things, to consult on the question of how to conduct political activity, but to make it clear: we will not sit in a government that will create such plans or create a distinction between blocs without blocs or establish a political entity. We only have to see that we will not be left alone 10-12 seats shouting at 108 supporters. "

*If there is a difference of opinion with Rabbi Rafi and the Jewish Home party, what is the red line that they will put? Because "inner influence" is something very subjective. Could you be an option that if the Jewish home does not align with your positions, this package breaks down?*
"Red lines you draw against a given reality, learn and understand it and draw boundaries. Secondly, I do not think that I am more righteous or love the Land of Israel than anyone else. Three, we are two parties and not just, we are careful to maintain ideological and organizational independence, there we have rabbis and our decision-making system, and I hope that we will not reach such moments and there will be agreement, and if there are arguments, we will deal with them and discuss them, but we are an independent party. I think we're dealing with hypothetical questions"

*Nevertheless, we saw the conduct of some members of the Mafdal during the expulsion from Gush Katif and their stay in the government *
"You're right.  I hope everyone learned from mistakes. Definitely we are working together, cooperating, but the National Union is definitely an independent party and it has its own conduct and policy."

*"They lied to Ayelet Shaked" *
*The Duma affair - we remember Bennett's statement to whom you believe Ben-Gvir or Shaked, you said clear things then. Did Ayelet lie?*
"I tell you with the most responsibility - they lied to Ayelet, and I have reason to assume that the Shin Bet also did not tell the whole truth to the prosecution, so the prosecution did not tell Ayelet the whole truth. And I still have a lot of criticism for this", Smotrich emphasizes. (System comment: Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked has not been informed).

"I think that the Duma story shows that I proved my ability to stand up against Naftali and Ayelet, and even when we had a partnership I went with my truth - first of all a clear truth that distinguishes between a lover and an enemy ... I am not prepared to draw an equal distinction between how a democratic state deals with such phenomena, and an enemy that wants to annihilate me.

Ayelet should have been much more critical. This is our job as elected officials - managers on one side and supervisors on the other. She was wrong about this, unequivocally, and I want to believe and hope that she knows she was wrong and hope she and others learned the lessons."

*"It is permissible to criticize the defense establishment"*
"It is impossible to delegitimize criticism neither of the IDF, nor of other bodies that do holy work," says Smotrich. "Where they are wrong we have to criticize them, it's not a lack of statehood, it's our job as elected officials, we criticize the health system or the tax system, and the defense establishment as well.
The Jewish department in the Shin Bet is a body that needs to be closed, and not only does it not solve the problems it was supposedly created for, but only deepen them and intensify them. Every shekel invested in this department, means less shekels invested in treating real terror and saving lives. " According to him, even if Amiram Ben Uliel is convicted, we will never know if he is involved in the affair".

"When you use torture, you go into a very serious danger of false confessions and convictions, and after this interrogation has been so dramatically contaminated, we will never be able to sleep peacefully and we will not know if anyone who has admitted this murder in Duma has done it or not, and that is what bothers me most. This is an opportunity to congratulate Itamar Ben-Gvir, who conducted a heroic battle out of a sense of justice, in spite of all those who said to him: Listen, you have no chance. It's fighting the wind stations, and he went with the truth and there are times when the truth succeeds in penetrating our alma dashikra (world of lie)."

*What do you think about the issue of assimilation and the phenomenon of exploitation of minor girls by Arabs?*
"Unfortunately, there is a lot of hypocrisy and even racism around this issue, women's organizations, for which, by the way, I have great appreciation for their actions in the field of combating sexual assault, when it comes to this area of Arabs and Jews, they are not interested in dealing with this issue. And in this matter, I would like to congratulate both the Jewish Voice and the Lahava organization, who are not afraid to touch these points and are not afraid of the public criticism.

There is a black hole here that causes many casualties. I demand very intensive intervention and systemic treatment, and it is inconceivable that because it comes to this area of assimilation between Jews and Arabs, then suddenly everyone is afraid to touch it. In the end, it is minors, exploitation and vulnerability and criminality, and this is a failure of welfare systems and welfare institutions and this requires root treatment. "

At the same time, Smotrich emphasizes that "in the current communal and social climate, it must be done by way of good, a lot of publicity and prevention, and by the way, there is a lot of hypocrisy in the left, because when you ask most people whether they support assimilation, there are very few people who will tell you that they have no problem with their son or daughter marrying a non-Jew. But when it comes to the bottom line and you have to tell them, so what do you do to prevent it, they are afraid to touch this hot potato.
You have to say clear things. Assimilation is a bad thing. The Jewish people has maintained itself for thousands of years of exile and migration by virtue of its prevention to assimilate. The current assimilation processes of world Jewry is on the scale of the Holocaust. In Eretz Yisrael and in the State of Israel we are in a completely different reality and still on the margins a phenomenon is developing that must certainly be prevented."

*Stones and Molotov cocktails on the Judea and Samaria road on a daily basis, do you think that the events are deliberately silenced?*
"Do not think it's silenced. This is a reality that we have become used to, and it is terrible and we must not get used to it.
I remember when I was in the army there was an order that Central Command issued to protect the Arab olive harvest - untill the last olive, and I asked myself and my commanders then when the day would come when an order would be issued in the IDF - Up to the last stone. Why do not we want an Arab not to harvest olives in some tree near the settlements, even though it endangers settlement and we are willing to accept an intolerable reality of terror attacks every day? "

At the same time, Smotrich says that the solution to terrorism lies not only in the army but in the root of things.

"The only way to fight terrorism is to cut down the hope that motivates it, we have to dry the swamp, it's a very deep rooting process that Israeli society needs to go through, and the IDF needs to pass, and I think the other side will also comprehend very quickly when we know what we want from ourselves.
The directive that the political echelon dictates today to the IDF is impossible: say to the IDF, listen, you have a bonfire, turn it off with a bucket of water in one hand and pour fuel into the other. Fight terrorism, but keep the Palestinian Authority as a partner for negotiations to establish a terrorist state here, so you are constantly cultivating hope for them. This is the hope that creates the motivation of terrorism. There is no big lie like the lie of the left that terror is caused by despair. Terrorism stems from hope. Therefore, the Palestinian Authority must be dismantled, let it fall, take responsibility for the territory, and tell the Arabs that there is not and will not be established a state."

*Something good about politicians from the opposite camp?*
"There's a lot," Smotrich says with a big smile. "I led with Itzik Shmuli the struggle against the closure of Sdeh Dov (airport), and with Michal Rozin, I have a joint proposal to strengthen the supervision of administrative detentions ... I think that the vast majority of Knesset members on both sides of the divide are acting out of the good for the State of Israel and love for the people of Israel. We can disagree by 180 degrees, what is good and that we will argue about, but I think the people are good people. "


Amona and Duma, Trump, leftists and rabbis - Samotrich talks
Jewish Voice 28.3.19


----------



## rylah

*Meet the Haredi women who will lead the start-up nation*
1,600 women from the sector participated in a competition for innovation and start-up companies at a special conference. Among the participants are those who are already working on Disney projects and an application to the Weizmann Institute: "The craziest and best quality startups will come from here." 
What idea won? See Akiva Weiss's article from the evening news

*START-AT*


----------



## rylah

*The Sovereignty Movement welcomes the successful efforts of engaging with the White House in the matter of Israeli sovereignty on the Golan Heights and views this success as proof of the power of Israel to change positions in Washington and abroad.*

The co-chairwomen of the movement, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar, add their thanks to ministers of the Israeli government, members of Knesset, the many public figures and the activists in the Land and abroad who have been exerting parliamentary and public pressure in the issue of sovereignty over Judea and Samaria, pressure that resulted as the first step, to the recognition of Israeli sovereignty in the Golan as the prime minister's political goal. "If the political pressure continues, this will happen in Judea and Samaria as well", say the two women.

"As it was with the Golan Heights, it will also be in Judea and Samaria; the decision for sovereignty must begin here in Israel. From here, world opinion will follow. We showed resolution on Jerusalem, and the United States followed us as well as other countries. Regarding the Golan Heights, there was first an Israeli consensus and the American recognition followed. In Judea and Samaria as well, we will win recognition in the same way, beginning with an Israeli step".

Katsover and Matar note that "just as American recognition of Israeli sovereignty on the Golan matches American interests in the region, Israeli sovereignty in Judea and Samaria will match U.S. interests even more.  American recognition of Israeli sovereignty in the Golan constitutes a response to the increased Iranian, Russian and Turkish influence on the Golan and in Syria in general. If there was, Heaven forbid, an Israeli withdrawal from Judea and Samaria it would be a base for another tentacle of the Iranian octopus and the axis of evil. Such a withdrawal, and the establishment of another political entity in the heart of the Land, would be not only an existential danger to Israel, but also significantly undermine regional stability. When this is understood, it could bring about the American recognition of Israeli sovereignty also in Judea and Samaria, but as noted, everything begins with Israel".

The two women emphasize that the Israeli leadership must refrain from viewing the American recognition as a way to exert political pressure on Israel ahead of the American president's "Deal of the Century", which is expected to include, according to rumors, recognition of an Arab state in the heart of the Land, despite this being an existential danger to the future of Israel. "After 52 years of ideological and political submission to the two-states concept, springtime has come to Israel. The time has come to return to the natural Jewish and Zionist concept, to be a free people in our Land. The Israeli spring is spring for the world, in the words of Rav Kook, zt"l, conclude Katsover and Matar.


----------



## rylah

*The elections video of Jewish Power party was approved for broadcast *
*After stopping the video of the Union of the Right Parties, in which a Jewish Power candidate, Itamar Ben Gvir, was seen encouraging a soldier to shoot the terrorist, the chairman of the Elections Committee, Judge Meltzer, decided to approve the broadcast of the video, provided that there is a caption that the presenters are actors.*






The chairman of the Central Elections Committee, Judge Hanan Meltzer, decided on Sunday to allow the broadcast of the elections campaign of Jewish Power and the Union of the Right parties, in which a terrorist tries to stab a soldier who is deliberating whether to shoot him in order to avoid legal complications. At this point, attorney Ben Gvir enters the scene and tells the soldier, "Shoot him! It's self-defense."

The United Arab List party petitioned against the broadcast of the video, and Judge Meltzer delayed its broadcast in the framework of the official Knesset election broadcasts on television.

This morning, a discussion was held on the subject in the Elections Committee, at which Meltzer initially said that the fact that the actors portrayed in the video were terrorists and two soldiers was a phishing offense. Ben-Gvir replied to the judge that according to this interpretation, any actor presenting any character on television will be prosecuted for impersonation.

However, after the hearing, and after attorney Ben Gvir claimed in the name of freedom of expression and said that the video is based on a case that occurred in the past, the judge decided that the video will include a written notice that all the characters in the video are actors, and so it will be - the video is approved for broadcast on television as part of elections broadcasts.

KIPA NEWS


----------



## rylah

*An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
*Over the years, significant international pressure on Israel created an anomaly where ironically, the more Israel seeks peace and compromise with its unreformed enemy, the further peace is pushed into a distant future.
*
IDF’s new Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi recently asked the IDF command to prepare the Israeli military for victory. If properly supported by Israel’s top political echelon, it could ultimately translate Israel’s many tactical but inconclusive victories into a strategic Israeli victory that finally ends the conflict between Israel and her hostile neighbors.

In May 1948, most military experts were convinced that the nascent Jewish state would not survive the onslaught by numerically superior and better-equipped Arab forces. However, the Arabs and the military experts failed to take into account the Jewish people’s determined fighting spirit and improvisation skills. In an unlikely twist of history, the Jewish people, which was for centuries associated with powerlessness, created against all odds one of the world’s finest and most powerful defense forces.

When facing existential threats, the IDF’s fighting capabilities proved to be second to none. While winning impressive tactical victories, domestic and international factors have prevented Israel to translate these gains into a strategic victory that ends the conflict. Over the years, significant international political pressure on Israel created an anomaly where Israel won in the military battlefields but kept losing in the political aftermath. After Israel’s spectacular military victory during the 1967 War, the late Israeli statesman Abba Eban famously noted that it was the first conflict in human history where the winning Israeli side wanted peaceful compromise while the losing Arab side demanded unconditional surrender.

This phenomenon was not merely due to international pressures. Due to the Jewish people’s long history of persecutions and oppression, the Jewish state has often been reluctant to use its full military might beyond securing its survival. Jewish highly principled ethics has also made the Israel Defense Forces the world’s most moral military force. While Israel has frequently been demonized for using “disproportionate force”, in reality it has used far less force than other Western democracies facing far less severe threats than Israel. Unlike any other country, Israel has risked the lives of its own soldiers in order to minimize enemy civilian casualties. Israel is also providing electricity, medicine and food to Hamas-ruled Gaza, an enemy entity bent on Israel’s destruction.

According to this misguided left-leaning Jewish reasoning, peace would eventually come with the improved life quality of Israel’s enemies emanating from cooperation with Israel. The fact that Hamas and PLO are not driven by economics or by peaceful coexistence but by the desire to wipe Israel off the map was conveniently deleted out of the equation. Israel’s late Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin’s words summarized this misguided mindset: “You don’t make peace with friends, you make it with very unsavory enemies.” The key words missing in this sentence are _former enemies. _Post-1945 peace between the Allies and Germany/Japan was only realized after the aggressive Nazi and imperial regimes in Berlin and Tokyo were replaced with democratic governments embracing peace. If the delusional Oslo Peace Accord mindset had been applied in 1945 with an unreformed Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan, the Second World War would still be raging today.

Ironically, the more Israel has been seeking peace and compromise with an unreformed enemy, the further genuine peace is pushed into a distant future. In June 2005, Israel’s former Prime Minister Ehud Olmert told the Israel Policy Forum:

 “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”

This pacifist mindset might work with peaceful neighbors like Iceland or Denmark. However, with hostile neighbors like Hamas and Hezbollah, it was an undeclared invitation for further aggression against Israel. In 2006, the Shiite Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah attacked Israel, which triggered the Second Lebanon War. Israeli soldiers blamed the Israeli government and military establishment for blunders and preventing a solid Israeli victory against Hezbollah. As a result, Hezbollah is today an even greater menace than in 2006 and has essentially transformed Lebanon into an anti-Israel Iranian vassal state.

Liberals in Israel and abroad have repeatedly argued that Israel cannot expect its neighbors to embrace Zionism. The defeated Germans and the Japanese in 1945 did not embrace Americanism. Quite the opposite. Resentment towards America continued long after the war had ended. However, post-1945 Germany and Japan were in no position to dictate anything. By being forced to accept defeat, Germany and Japan eventually transformed into thriving and peaceful democracies.

The goal of an Israeli victory is not to make Israel loved among her neighbors. Its purpose is to force Israel’s enemies to give up their goal of annihilating the Jewish state. This requires a sustained Israeli determination to use a combination of its considerable military, economic and political power. It also requires resisting the desire for immediate illusionary peace in favor of a genuine long-term peace settlement where the Israeli victor sets the rules for its defeated enemies. An Israeli strategic victory to end all future wars is not only a crucial Israeli interest. Like the defeated Germans and the Japanese, Israel’s hostile neighbors would benefit greatly from being decisively defeated. By giving up their fantasy of destroying the Jewish state, the Muslim Arab population in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and beyond could instead focus on improving their own lives and joining the 21st century.





*An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
> *Over the years, significant international pressure on Israel created an anomaly where ironically, the more Israel seeks peace and compromise with its unreformed enemy, the further peace is pushed into a distant future.
> *
> IDF’s new Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi recently asked the IDF command to prepare the Israeli military for victory. If properly supported by Israel’s top political echelon, it could ultimately translate Israel’s many tactical but inconclusive victories into a strategic Israeli victory that finally ends the conflict between Israel and her hostile neighbors.
> 
> In May 1948, most military experts were convinced that the nascent Jewish state would not survive the onslaught by numerically superior and better-equipped Arab forces. However, the Arabs and the military experts failed to take into account the Jewish people’s determined fighting spirit and improvisation skills. In an unlikely twist of history, the Jewish people, which was for centuries associated with powerlessness, created against all odds one of the world’s finest and most powerful defense forces.
> 
> When facing existential threats, the IDF’s fighting capabilities proved to be second to none. While winning impressive tactical victories, domestic and international factors have prevented Israel to translate these gains into a strategic victory that ends the conflict. Over the years, significant international political pressure on Israel created an anomaly where Israel won in the military battlefields but kept losing in the political aftermath. After Israel’s spectacular military victory during the 1967 War, the late Israeli statesman Abba Eban famously noted that it was the first conflict in human history where the winning Israeli side wanted peaceful compromise while the losing Arab side demanded unconditional surrender.
> 
> This phenomenon was not merely due to international pressures. Due to the Jewish people’s long history of persecutions and oppression, the Jewish state has often been reluctant to use its full military might beyond securing its survival. Jewish highly principled ethics has also made the Israel Defense Forces the world’s most moral military force. While Israel has frequently been demonized for using “disproportionate force”, in reality it has used far less force than other Western democracies facing far less severe threats than Israel. Unlike any other country, Israel has risked the lives of its own soldiers in order to minimize enemy civilian casualties. Israel is also providing electricity, medicine and food to Hamas-ruled Gaza, an enemy entity bent on Israel’s destruction.
> 
> According to this misguided left-leaning Jewish reasoning, peace would eventually come with the improved life quality of Israel’s enemies emanating from cooperation with Israel. The fact that Hamas and PLO are not driven by economics or by peaceful coexistence but by the desire to wipe Israel off the map was conveniently deleted out of the equation. Israel’s late Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin’s words summarized this misguided mindset: “You don’t make peace with friends, you make it with very unsavory enemies.” The key words missing in this sentence are _former enemies. _Post-1945 peace between the Allies and Germany/Japan was only realized after the aggressive Nazi and imperial regimes in Berlin and Tokyo were replaced with democratic governments embracing peace. If the delusional Oslo Peace Accord mindset had been applied in 1945 with an unreformed Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan, the Second World War would still be raging today.
> 
> Ironically, the more Israel has been seeking peace and compromise with an unreformed enemy, the further genuine peace is pushed into a distant future. In June 2005, Israel’s former Prime Minister Ehud Olmert told the Israel Policy Forum:
> 
> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”
> 
> This pacifist mindset might work with peaceful neighbors like Iceland or Denmark. However, with hostile neighbors like Hamas and Hezbollah, it was an undeclared invitation for further aggression against Israel. In 2006, the Shiite Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah attacked Israel, which triggered the Second Lebanon War. Israeli soldiers blamed the Israeli government and military establishment for blunders and preventing a solid Israeli victory against Hezbollah. As a result, Hezbollah is today an even greater menace than in 2006 and has essentially transformed Lebanon into an anti-Israel Iranian vassal state.
> 
> Liberals in Israel and abroad have repeatedly argued that Israel cannot expect its neighbors to embrace Zionism. The defeated Germans and the Japanese in 1945 did not embrace Americanism. Quite the opposite. Resentment towards America continued long after the war had ended. However, post-1945 Germany and Japan were in no position to dictate anything. By being forced to accept defeat, Germany and Japan eventually transformed into thriving and peaceful democracies.
> 
> The goal of an Israeli victory is not to make Israel loved among her neighbors. Its purpose is to force Israel’s enemies to give up their goal of annihilating the Jewish state. This requires a sustained Israeli determination to use a combination of its considerable military, economic and political power. It also requires resisting the desire for immediate illusionary peace in favor of a genuine long-term peace settlement where the Israeli victor sets the rules for its defeated enemies. An Israeli strategic victory to end all future wars is not only a crucial Israeli interest. Like the defeated Germans and the Japanese, Israel’s hostile neighbors would benefit greatly from being decisively defeated. By giving up their fantasy of destroying the Jewish state, the Muslim Arab population in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and beyond could instead focus on improving their own lives and joining the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*





rylah said:


> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”



Interesting.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
> *Over the years, significant international pressure on Israel created an anomaly where ironically, the more Israel seeks peace and compromise with its unreformed enemy, the further peace is pushed into a distant future.
> *
> IDF’s new Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi recently asked the IDF command to prepare the Israeli military for victory. If properly supported by Israel’s top political echelon, it could ultimately translate Israel’s many tactical but inconclusive victories into a strategic Israeli victory that finally ends the conflict between Israel and her hostile neighbors.
> 
> In May 1948, most military experts were convinced that the nascent Jewish state would not survive the onslaught by numerically superior and better-equipped Arab forces. However, the Arabs and the military experts failed to take into account the Jewish people’s determined fighting spirit and improvisation skills. In an unlikely twist of history, the Jewish people, which was for centuries associated with powerlessness, created against all odds one of the world’s finest and most powerful defense forces.
> 
> When facing existential threats, the IDF’s fighting capabilities proved to be second to none. While winning impressive tactical victories, domestic and international factors have prevented Israel to translate these gains into a strategic victory that ends the conflict. Over the years, significant international political pressure on Israel created an anomaly where Israel won in the military battlefields but kept losing in the political aftermath. After Israel’s spectacular military victory during the 1967 War, the late Israeli statesman Abba Eban famously noted that it was the first conflict in human history where the winning Israeli side wanted peaceful compromise while the losing Arab side demanded unconditional surrender.
> 
> This phenomenon was not merely due to international pressures. Due to the Jewish people’s long history of persecutions and oppression, the Jewish state has often been reluctant to use its full military might beyond securing its survival. Jewish highly principled ethics has also made the Israel Defense Forces the world’s most moral military force. While Israel has frequently been demonized for using “disproportionate force”, in reality it has used far less force than other Western democracies facing far less severe threats than Israel. Unlike any other country, Israel has risked the lives of its own soldiers in order to minimize enemy civilian casualties. Israel is also providing electricity, medicine and food to Hamas-ruled Gaza, an enemy entity bent on Israel’s destruction.
> 
> According to this misguided left-leaning Jewish reasoning, peace would eventually come with the improved life quality of Israel’s enemies emanating from cooperation with Israel. The fact that Hamas and PLO are not driven by economics or by peaceful coexistence but by the desire to wipe Israel off the map was conveniently deleted out of the equation. Israel’s late Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin’s words summarized this misguided mindset: “You don’t make peace with friends, you make it with very unsavory enemies.” The key words missing in this sentence are _former enemies. _Post-1945 peace between the Allies and Germany/Japan was only realized after the aggressive Nazi and imperial regimes in Berlin and Tokyo were replaced with democratic governments embracing peace. If the delusional Oslo Peace Accord mindset had been applied in 1945 with an unreformed Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan, the Second World War would still be raging today.
> 
> Ironically, the more Israel has been seeking peace and compromise with an unreformed enemy, the further genuine peace is pushed into a distant future. In June 2005, Israel’s former Prime Minister Ehud Olmert told the Israel Policy Forum:
> 
> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”
> 
> This pacifist mindset might work with peaceful neighbors like Iceland or Denmark. However, with hostile neighbors like Hamas and Hezbollah, it was an undeclared invitation for further aggression against Israel. In 2006, the Shiite Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah attacked Israel, which triggered the Second Lebanon War. Israeli soldiers blamed the Israeli government and military establishment for blunders and preventing a solid Israeli victory against Hezbollah. As a result, Hezbollah is today an even greater menace than in 2006 and has essentially transformed Lebanon into an anti-Israel Iranian vassal state.
> 
> Liberals in Israel and abroad have repeatedly argued that Israel cannot expect its neighbors to embrace Zionism. The defeated Germans and the Japanese in 1945 did not embrace Americanism. Quite the opposite. Resentment towards America continued long after the war had ended. However, post-1945 Germany and Japan were in no position to dictate anything. By being forced to accept defeat, Germany and Japan eventually transformed into thriving and peaceful democracies.
> 
> The goal of an Israeli victory is not to make Israel loved among her neighbors. Its purpose is to force Israel’s enemies to give up their goal of annihilating the Jewish state. This requires a sustained Israeli determination to use a combination of its considerable military, economic and political power. It also requires resisting the desire for immediate illusionary peace in favor of a genuine long-term peace settlement where the Israeli victor sets the rules for its defeated enemies. An Israeli strategic victory to end all future wars is not only a crucial Israeli interest. Like the defeated Germans and the Japanese, Israel’s hostile neighbors would benefit greatly from being decisively defeated. By giving up their fantasy of destroying the Jewish state, the Muslim Arab population in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and beyond could instead focus on improving their own lives and joining the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
> *Over the years, significant international pressure on Israel created an anomaly where ironically, the more Israel seeks peace and compromise with its unreformed enemy, the further peace is pushed into a distant future.
> *
> IDF’s new Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi recently asked the IDF command to prepare the Israeli military for victory. If properly supported by Israel’s top political echelon, it could ultimately translate Israel’s many tactical but inconclusive victories into a strategic Israeli victory that finally ends the conflict between Israel and her hostile neighbors.
> 
> In May 1948, most military experts were convinced that the nascent Jewish state would not survive the onslaught by numerically superior and better-equipped Arab forces. However, the Arabs and the military experts failed to take into account the Jewish people’s determined fighting spirit and improvisation skills. In an unlikely twist of history, the Jewish people, which was for centuries associated with powerlessness, created against all odds one of the world’s finest and most powerful defense forces.
> 
> When facing existential threats, the IDF’s fighting capabilities proved to be second to none. While winning impressive tactical victories, domestic and international factors have prevented Israel to translate these gains into a strategic victory that ends the conflict. Over the years, significant international political pressure on Israel created an anomaly where Israel won in the military battlefields but kept losing in the political aftermath. After Israel’s spectacular military victory during the 1967 War, the late Israeli statesman Abba Eban famously noted that it was the first conflict in human history where the winning Israeli side wanted peaceful compromise while the losing Arab side demanded unconditional surrender.
> 
> This phenomenon was not merely due to international pressures. Due to the Jewish people’s long history of persecutions and oppression, the Jewish state has often been reluctant to use its full military might beyond securing its survival. Jewish highly principled ethics has also made the Israel Defense Forces the world’s most moral military force. While Israel has frequently been demonized for using “disproportionate force”, in reality it has used far less force than other Western democracies facing far less severe threats than Israel. Unlike any other country, Israel has risked the lives of its own soldiers in order to minimize enemy civilian casualties. Israel is also providing electricity, medicine and food to Hamas-ruled Gaza, an enemy entity bent on Israel’s destruction.
> 
> According to this misguided left-leaning Jewish reasoning, peace would eventually come with the improved life quality of Israel’s enemies emanating from cooperation with Israel. The fact that Hamas and PLO are not driven by economics or by peaceful coexistence but by the desire to wipe Israel off the map was conveniently deleted out of the equation. Israel’s late Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin’s words summarized this misguided mindset: “You don’t make peace with friends, you make it with very unsavory enemies.” The key words missing in this sentence are _former enemies. _Post-1945 peace between the Allies and Germany/Japan was only realized after the aggressive Nazi and imperial regimes in Berlin and Tokyo were replaced with democratic governments embracing peace. If the delusional Oslo Peace Accord mindset had been applied in 1945 with an unreformed Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan, the Second World War would still be raging today.
> 
> Ironically, the more Israel has been seeking peace and compromise with an unreformed enemy, the further genuine peace is pushed into a distant future. In June 2005, Israel’s former Prime Minister Ehud Olmert told the Israel Policy Forum:
> 
> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”
> 
> This pacifist mindset might work with peaceful neighbors like Iceland or Denmark. However, with hostile neighbors like Hamas and Hezbollah, it was an undeclared invitation for further aggression against Israel. In 2006, the Shiite Iranian-backed terrorist organization Hezbollah attacked Israel, which triggered the Second Lebanon War. Israeli soldiers blamed the Israeli government and military establishment for blunders and preventing a solid Israeli victory against Hezbollah. As a result, Hezbollah is today an even greater menace than in 2006 and has essentially transformed Lebanon into an anti-Israel Iranian vassal state.
> 
> Liberals in Israel and abroad have repeatedly argued that Israel cannot expect its neighbors to embrace Zionism. The defeated Germans and the Japanese in 1945 did not embrace Americanism. Quite the opposite. Resentment towards America continued long after the war had ended. However, post-1945 Germany and Japan were in no position to dictate anything. By being forced to accept defeat, Germany and Japan eventually transformed into thriving and peaceful democracies.
> 
> The goal of an Israeli victory is not to make Israel loved among her neighbors. Its purpose is to force Israel’s enemies to give up their goal of annihilating the Jewish state. This requires a sustained Israeli determination to use a combination of its considerable military, economic and political power. It also requires resisting the desire for immediate illusionary peace in favor of a genuine long-term peace settlement where the Israeli victor sets the rules for its defeated enemies. An Israeli strategic victory to end all future wars is not only a crucial Israeli interest. Like the defeated Germans and the Japanese, Israel’s hostile neighbors would benefit greatly from being decisively defeated. By giving up their fantasy of destroying the Jewish state, the Muslim Arab population in Gaza, Judea, Samaria and beyond could instead focus on improving their own lives and joining the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Israeli Victory benefits both Jews and Arabs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> “We are tired of fighting; we are tired of being courageous; we are tired of winning; we are tired of defeating our enemies.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...

Dissolved through elections.

Maybe a concept You should discuss with fellow mental patients,
at the next Jihadi Pacifist Convention.


----------



## rylah

*2019 Israeli Elections Explained*

Israel takes to the voting booths on April 9. What are the main issues at stake here and how does it relate to U.S. politics? Our Tal Heinrich explains. 

For the first time since their union, the Blue and White alliance - headed by former IDF chief of staff Benny Gantz and former finance minister Yair Lapid - has fallen below 30 seats, according to a poll published by Walla! News on Tuesday.

The new numbers come after a dicy week of back and forth between Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Gantz who has given the sitting leader a run for his money in the run-up to April 9 elections. 
The poll shows Netanyahu’s Likud party outperforming the centrist Blue & White alliance, winning 32 seats to Gantz and Lapid’s 29.

Gantz’ popularity as potential prime minister also fell, with only 28 percent of Israelis preferring him to Netanyahu, who is preferred by a near majority at 46 percent. While Gantz’ diminishing popularity may be the result of a concerted effort from the Likud campaign to portray him as unfit to lead, the poll showed that most voters are unconcerned by the recent Iranian phone hack controversy. 

23 percent of those polled said news that Iran hacked into Gantz’ personal phone affected their perception of him, while the majority (73%) said the story did not affect their view of him one way or the other. Among Israelis planning to vote for Blue and White, only three percent said the hacking scandal affected their view of him, while 89 percent said it did not.

In recent days, Gantz and his team of defense heavyweights have continually slammed Netanyahu for his alleged involvement in the “Submarine Affair.” On Monday, speaking to a press conference, Gantz said he plans to establish a state investigative committee to examine what he called “the most serious corruption affair in the history of the state of Israel.” The poll also shows the right-wing Yisrael Beitenu and Zehut parties clearing the electoral threshold, allowing the right-wing bloc to expand to 68 seats compared to the center-left bloc’s 52. This means that even if Israel’s President Reuven Rivlin does not choose  Netanyahu to head the next government, it will still be formed with a clear right-wing majority.

After the Blue and White party, the Hadash-Ta’al joint Arab list received 9 seats, according to the poll. The labor party follows with 8 seats; Union of Right Wing Parties at 7 seats; United Torah Judaism and left-wing Meretz party at 6; Yisrael Beiteinu at 5; Shas, Kulanu and Zehut at 4.


----------



## rylah

*Gadeer Mreeh Breaks Another Glass Ceiling - Your News From Israel*

Former TV news anchor Gadeer Mreeh,
likely set to become Israel’s first female Druze member of Knesset.


----------



## rylah

*Tzipi Hotovely asked to lead Jewish Home party*
*Jewish Home party offered Dep. Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely leadership of party. Why did she reject the offer?*

Since the departure of party chairman and Education Minister Naftali Bennett and Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked, the Jewish Home has struggled in the polls, often failing to clear the electoral threshold.

Without a party chairman, the Jewish Home has averaged roughly three seats in recent Knesset polls – shy of the 3.25% threshold to enter the Knesset, equivalent to 3.9 seats-worth of votes.

In their search for a new leader, party activists appealed to Hotovely on multiple occasions, offering her leadership of the Jewish Home if she would leave the Likud.

Speaking with _Arutz Sheva_ Tuesday, Hotovely said she turned down the offers, saying she believes the Likud, ultimately, is the ideal political home for the Religious Zionist community.

“A number of leading rabbis [in the Religious Zionist] community turned to me – leading yeshiva deans – and said that given the [political] crisis the Religious Zionist movement now finds itself in following the departure of Naftali Bennett and Ayelet Shaked, they want me to accept responsibility for the community which I grew up in.

“But I’ll say it now openly that I refused their offers. A decade ago, I chose the Likud. I believe that the place for Religious Zionism is within the Likud, which is a large party with also has the most traditional and religious people. The more Religious Zionist people in the Likud, I believe, the better the interests of the community will be served, like teaching [students] to love the Torah and the Land of Israel. It is a national party that identifies with these values.

“Some of the people who turned to me approached me in person, while others called me on the phone, telling me they felt that there was no leadership [in the Jewish Home], and that there needs to be a politically savvy person with Religious Zionist values, and that they respect me and see me as a representative of the [Religious Zionist] community despite my being in the Likud, and that it would be natural for me to take the reins of power [in the Jewish Home].

“Despite the very well-intentioned appeals, I made it very clear to all of them that I intend to stay in the Likud and run for a term as Education Minister with the goal of bringing about major changes in the ministry.”





(photo by Natan Syndel, Flash 90)

Tzipi Hotovely asked to lead Jewish Home


----------



## rylah

*The Rise of Orly Levy-Abekasis: What Does the Public Really Know?*
• Not connecting, not laughing around, suspicious, skipping between supporting the coalition and supporting the opposition. • MK Orly Levy-Abekasis has set up a new party and is plotting to be the surprise of the next elections, but to many, it is a riddle: What does it promise voters, will she promote another centrist party, and will she succeed in maintaining momentum till the day of the elections? •* Lady Globes analysis.*

In January 2018, the Knesset plenum debated the law of supermarkets, and MK Orly Levy-Abeksis surprised the members of the Zionist camp when she used her minutes from the Knesset podium to argue with them. True, she voted against the government and the opposition, but her anger was destroyed by the chairman of the Zionist faction, MK Yoel Hasson. The background to her attack on Hasson was the non-granting of the offset to MK Yehuda Glick (Likud), who buried his wife on the same day. "Your aggressive and aggressive management and the opposition have lost a human image," she told him. This led to reactions from all the opposition benches and a quarrel ensued. Hasson shouted at her, "Decide where you are, are you there or here, and when you decide, pick up the phone." Levy-Abekis shouted back at him, "Why do I have to decide, I do not work for you, I do not want to decide, I chose to be independent"

This debate represents, perhaps more than anything else, what Levy-Abecassis has been going through since she informed Defense Minister Avigdor Lieberman that she has exhausted her way in his party. In May 2016 Lieberman entered the government. She aspired to serve as Minister of Welfare, but in contrast to the promises she received, the role of the second minister went to Sofa Landver (who was appointed Absorption Minister). Levi-Abecassis, who gave an elegant, decent and social cover to Yisrael Beiteinu for seven years, was furious. She left the party, but remained a Knesset member - a position she hoped would allow her to enjoy parliamentary rights in the Knesset. After that slamming of the door, the Yisrael Beiteinu faction submitted a cold vengeance, and Levi-Abekasis was declared 'outcast'. According to the law, as long as she continues to serve as a member of the Knesset (and not resigns), she is prohibited from running for the 21st Knesset within the framework of an existing faction.

The only thing she could do since he was to submit bills and motions. In the Zionist camp they jumped on the bargain and offered to share different quotas. Levy-Abekasis is considered especially popular among the public; It comes from the political right, and represents a periphery and socialism. But in the same discussion, she kicked hard. "I do not ask you for quotas, I have quotas of my own, you learn the rules," she shouted at Hasson. "You are brutal, cruel, behaving just as disgracefully as coalition bulldozers," she told the stunned Labor people, who see their mandates dwindling. That was how she created her watershed: that no one would be left to the left.

During March, Prime Minister Netanyahu toyed with the idea of going to elections, and Levy-Abekasis decided to use her speech at the Sderot conference to announce the establishment of a party. "Everyone feels that in the midst of elections for the State of Israel, it is time for a new movement that will not polarize between the various communities, which will be devoid of vested interests of government capital," she explained at the conference. Her message has been well-publicized in the surveys since then, in which she receives support classes of 4-6 Knesset seats, beautiful numbers for a single Knesset member, who has yet to announce who will be on her list.

Her popularity has amazed many in the political arena. In March 2017, exactly a year ago, she announced that she would set up a party that would run for the next elections, and expected herself four Knesset seats. The shock was even greater in light of the fact that former Defense Minister Moshe Ya'alon is unable to pass the electoral threshold, and Yisrael Beiteinu is ticking the threshold from the top with about 5 seats on Yom Tov.

The resignation of Orly Levy-Abecassis from Yisrael Beiteinu led her to a rare move - a single-party rally. As a result, not only is it the only one in the Knesset today that can do as it wishes without fear of sanctions, it seems that there is really no party that combines all the agendas it promotes. One day she might vote with the Zionist camp, the next day to publicly humiliate them and save the Likud, and in the afternoon to promote moves with Dov Khenin. Levy-Abecassis is 100% free MK, and it is fascinating to examine how she is using her mandate.





*Lady Globes Analysis: Rise of Orly Levy Abekasis*


----------



## rylah




----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


>



But wasn't Israel recently singled out, as the only nation in the whole world, that violates womens' rights, by the U.N.?


----------



## The Original Tree

rylah said:


>


*I think some Jewish women are very sexy.  *


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wasn't Israel recently singled out, as the only nation in the whole world, that violates womens' rights, by the U.N.?
Click to expand...

I really think it was a compliment 

If it's the same UN that claimed Israelis were racist misogynists because their soldiers don't rape Arab women, should I prepare my "surprised" look?

Better live in a singled out Israel, than watch gang rapes on the main streets of Dusseldorf.


----------



## rylah

The Original Tree said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think some Jewish women are very sexy.  *
Click to expand...


Who doesn't?
But let's keep it modest 

"All honor of King's daughter inwards, her raiment is superior to settings of gold" (Psalm 45)


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## The Original Tree

rylah said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think some Jewish women are very sexy.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't?
> But let's keep it modest
> 
> "All honor of King's daughter inwards, her raiment is superior to settings of gold" (Psalm 45)
Click to expand...

*Oh no, I was not going to go there.  But many of them are beautiful.  That was all I was saying.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*THAT MAP IS INCORRECT.

THE ENTIRE THING SHOULD BE RED EXCEPT FOR ONE BLUE SLICE OF LAND BY THE EASTERN SHORE OF THE MEDITERRANEAN!*




rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

The Original Tree said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think some Jewish women are very sexy.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't?
> But let's keep it modest
> 
> "All honor of King's daughter inwards, her raiment is superior to settings of gold" (Psalm 45)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh no, I was not going to go there.  But many of them are beautiful.  That was all I was saying.*
Click to expand...


I know, didn't think otherwise.
There's not a bad time for a Psalm, and I though You'd enjoy it.

If You visit my town, neighborhood, a "modern' religious community of Baalei Tshuva,
 they're all looking like modern queens.

So beautiful and modest at the same time, couldn't raise my eyes in the supermarket... true beauty.
And fortunately that's where Israeli community is heading


----------



## rylah

The Original Tree said:


> *THAT MAP IS INCORRECT.
> 
> THE ENTIRE THING SHOULD BE RED EXCEPT FOR ONE BLUE SLICE OF LAND BY THE EASTERN SHORE OF THE MEDITERRANEAN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
Click to expand...


Gaza beaches are beautiful...especially when lit by Israeli electricity.

Did You mean something like this?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli PM and Brazilian President visit Western Wall in Jerusalem*


----------



## rylah

*Bennett to Europe: Shame on you!*


----------



## rylah

*The Untold Exodus of Jews from Arab Lands*

Majority of Israelis...


----------



## rylah

*Alona Barkat: "We'll only go with Bibi" *

She was the first woman to be the owner of a soccer team in Israel, and managed to make the desert bloom in the Negev, when her Hapoel Beer Sheva won three consecutive championships after almost 40 years without a title. Not just her nickname in the south is "Queen of the Desert," a reminder of her great investment in the group, and the many activities she initiated for the community and society in the region.

But on February 7, a message came out that surprised everyone - Alona Barkat leaves the world of soccer and joins politics, becoming number three on the New Right list, after Ayelet Shaked and Naftali Bennett. In the upcoming elections, the struggle for the premiership is between the Likud and Blue and White parties, and Barkat already knows who her party will be sitting with: "Ganz and Lapid are left, and our candidate for prime minister is Benjamin Netanyahu."

The latest polls give her party seven seats, but it does not worry Alona Barkat. "My goal, when I entered politics, is that the law of the south will be the same as Tel Aviv, and we have promised that we will not enter the government if there are no compensation for the residents of the south." For years, they robbed residents of Ashkelon, Beer Sheva and Ashdod, who are residents of a confrontation line, robbed them of tax benefits.
I think it's time for someone to come and be the voice of the south."

Source: Mako





(photo by Flash 90)


----------



## rylah

*#IsraElections2019: The Jewish Power Party with Itamar Ben Gvir*


----------



## rylah

*Alona Barkat at the UN*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Alona Barkat at the UN*


Load of hooey. Israel shoots football players in the knees, arrests them, and prevents them from attending practice and events.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alona Barkat at the UN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel shoots football players in the knees, arrests them, and prevents them from attending practice and events.
Click to expand...


What that on one of your PressTV YouTube videos?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alona Barkat at the UN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel shoots football players in the knees, arrests them, and prevents them from attending practice and events.
Click to expand...


Are You suggesting people are bing shot for being football players?
That's complete nonsense, You'll even see Palestinian flags during matches on a regular basis in Israeli football. 

But You wouldn't dare touch the Munich massacre of Israeli athletes,
or the Arab pogroms predating Zionism.


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alona Barkat at the UN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel shoots football players in the knees, arrests them, and prevents them from attending practice and events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are You suggesting people are bing shot for being football players?
> That's complete nonsense, You'll even see Palestinian flags during matches on a regular basis in Israeli football.
> 
> But You wouldn't dare touch the Munich massacre of Israeli athletes,
> or the Arab pogroms predating Zionism.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid the boy just stutters and mumbles hoping for attention.


----------



## rylah

*Forbes Women Under 30 Summit in the Start-Up Nation*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli PM Netanyahu: Reclaiming Gaza an Option*


----------



## rylah

*Mk Smotrich -The only solution for the Israel Arab conflict*

Mk Bezalel Smotrich is referring to his Decisive Plan.

He's 13's generation in the country,
a descendant of Rabbi Levy Yitzhak,
 commonly called "the attorney of Israel".


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s Minister of Justice Ayelet Shaked Talks Tech #314*

Hilllel Fuld's channel, the brother of Ari Fuld ZTZ"L
So much similarity in the voice


----------



## rylah

*Kinneret Rises 11 Centimeters Overnight - Your News From Israel*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Ancient Jewish Settlement Remains Found in Beersheba*

DAILY DOSE | An excavation at Israel's major city of Beersheba found artifacts from an ancient Jewish settlement dating back to the period of Roman occupation. Israeli archaeologist Shira Bloch discusses with host Jeff Smith. Story: The remains of an oil lamp depicting the Jewish lampstand used to symbolize the ‘eternal light’, the menorah, estimated to date back 2,000 years was discovered at an archaeological excavation site in Israel’s negev desert, the Israel Antiquities Authority (IAA) announced on Thursday. 

'This is probably one of the earliest artistic depictions of a nine-branched menorah yet discovered,' the IAA archaeologist Dr. Daniel Varga said. The IAA said that it was the first evidence discovered of a 2,000 year-old Jewish settlement, as the site appears to contain underground hidden passageways used by the Jewish rebels around the 1st century CE, leading up to the Bar-Kokhba Revolt in 135 CE.

'For the first time, the remains of a Jewish settlement of the Second Temple period have been discovered in Beer Sheva,' the Government Press Office (GPO) press release stated. The sherd of a rare oil lamp depicts a menorah with nine branches, since seven-branched menorahs could only be found inside the ancient temple in Jerusalem, of which only the Western Wall remains.


----------



## Mindful

Watching the UK Channel 4's utterly biased and twisted report on Israel.

Can't stand it.


----------



## whoisit

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.




There is some evidence of this but not sure if enough?


----------



## rylah

*BS"D*
*Peaceful Shabat to all house of Israel*

**


----------



## rylah

*OTZMA YEHUDIT, ISRAEL'S "RACIST" PARTY?!*

EXCLUSIVE Interview with BARUCH MARZEL - Why are the American and Israeli Left slandering this party as "racist", for wanting their families to live in peace? Who is AIPAC, to demand we be nice to our enemies?


----------



## rylah

*Itamar Ben-Gvir to Israeli Soldiers*

"Our dear soldiers on the Gaza border, peace and blessing.
First I want to bless You and tell You that all Am Israel is united behind You.

I've heard about the new "open-fire commands" that are being spread and passed to you,
to shoot only in the ankle. And I will tell You this as a jurist and also as a father to children,
I would recommend my children the same thing. There's a terrorist who throws an explosive device at you, if there's a terrorist who injures you, if there's a terrorist who wants to murder you, and you feel real threat to your life - you're allowed to shoot in order to kill.

We don't want You to return home in coffins, we don't want you to get out hurt and injured.

From a legal perspective when a terrorist comes to murder you, it's your right to kill him.
Anyone who wants legal help can approach me, and I will help each and every one,
that G-d forbid someone tries to injure him and attack him in court.

Your right is to protect your lives, please return home in peace."


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld ZTZ"L – I'm Always on Call*


----------



## Mindful

IAA Archaeologist Avinoam Lehavi holding the 2000-year-old oil lamp sherd decorated with a menorah from the excavation near Tel Beersheba. (Anat Rasiuk, Israel Antiquities Authority)





2,000-year-old oil lamp sherd decorated with a nine-branched menorah discovered at an excavation near Tel Beer Sheva. (Anat Rasiuk, Israel Antiquities Authority)





Archaeologist Shira Bloch holds a 2000-year-old vessel discovered in the excavation near Tel Beersheba. (Israel Antiquities Authority)





Typical Second Temple period Jewish vessels uncovered in the excavation near Tel Beersheva. (Anat Rasiuk, Israel Antiquities Authority)
A rare well-preserved large Second Temple-period Jewish settlement, watchtower, and subterranean passages are currently being unearthed near Beersheba in Israel’s Negev Desert, the Israel Antiquities Authority announced Thursday. Among the artifacts uncovered at this important site is an intriguing depiction of a nine-stemmed menorah, which illustrates a sherd from an oil lamp.

According to IAA archaeologist Dr. Daniel Varga, “This is probably one of the earliest artistic depictions of a nine-branched menorah yet discovered.”

2,000-year-old image of 9-stem menorah found in rare Jewish site in Beersheba


----------



## rylah

*Report: EU funding PA takeover of Area C*
*Civil Administration report details PA efforts to claim land in Area C using aid provided by the European Union.*

A report by the Civil Administration documented the efforts of the Palestinian Authority (PA) to take over land in Area C of Judea and Samaria with the assistance of the European Union (EU), Israel Hayom reported.

The document, entitled "Summary: Implementation of Settlement Procedures by the Palestinians in Area C", which was distributed in June 2017, states: "As of 2015, indications have been seen of the implementation of settlement procedures in Area C by the PA, with the central efforts being the Bethlehem and Hevron regions."

The report states that "this phenomenon is spread over thousands of dunams" and that it is seen "in the offices of the Land Registry Office to request various versions for their presentation to the Palestinian Authority as part of the settlement process."

The report further stated that this process is carried out "with funding from the European Union."

The authors of the document enumerated a number of problems and failures that may arise from the situation: "There is no Palestinian Authority in Area C," and therefore the situation misleads Palestinian Arabs and causes harm to individual rights.

Moreover, the PA does not take into account pre-existing records, and therefore the procedures of the arrangement "also include land declared as government property and managed" as well as land "registered in the name of private entities."


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Report: EU funding PA takeover of Area C*
> *Civil Administration report details PA efforts to claim land in Area C using aid provided by the European Union.*
> 
> A report by the Civil Administration documented the efforts of the Palestinian Authority (PA) to take over land in Area C of Judea and Samaria with the assistance of the European Union (EU), Israel Hayom reported.
> 
> The document, entitled "Summary: Implementation of Settlement Procedures by the Palestinians in Area C", which was distributed in June 2017, states: "As of 2015, indications have been seen of the implementation of settlement procedures in Area C by the PA, with the central efforts being the Bethlehem and Hevron regions."
> 
> The report states that "this phenomenon is spread over thousands of dunams" and that it is seen "in the offices of the Land Registry Office to request various versions for their presentation to the Palestinian Authority as part of the settlement process."
> 
> The report further stated that this process is carried out "with funding from the European Union."
> 
> The authors of the document enumerated a number of problems and failures that may arise from the situation: "There is no Palestinian Authority in Area C," and therefore the situation misleads Palestinian Arabs and causes harm to individual rights.
> 
> Moreover, the PA does not take into account pre-existing records, and therefore the procedures of the arrangement "also include land declared as government property and managed" as well as land "registered in the name of private entities."


What are these assholes bitching about. That is Palestine. Development aid is not illegal.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



How does it always ends up being about skin color with You?
As I always said, BDS-holes are no different than the KKK themselves, everything comes back to badly disguised racist libels.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it always ends up being about skin color with You?
> 
> I don't post pictures of gays thrown from rooftops and opposition members beheaded by Hamas. And that at least would be authentic reporting, rather than these racist libels you spread.
> 
> Moderators have taken idiots down even less racist incitement.
Click to expand...

Racism isn't always about color.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it always ends up being about skin color with You?
> 
> I don't post pictures of gays thrown from rooftops and opposition members beheaded by Hamas. And that at least would be authentic reporting, rather than these racist libels you spread.
> 
> Moderators have taken idiots down even less racist incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism isn't always about color.
Click to expand...


What's your problem?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it always ends up being about skin color with You?
> 
> I don't post pictures of gays thrown from rooftops and opposition members beheaded by Hamas. And that at least would be authentic reporting, rather than these racist libels you spread.
> 
> Moderators have taken idiots down even less racist incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism isn't always about color.
Click to expand...


Is that why  senile BDS-holes insist on framing the conflict
  in terms of skin color?


----------



## Mindful

How about these, Tinmore:


----------



## Mindful

Even Chinese.


----------



## rylah

*An Arab Muslim in the Israeli Army*

Why would an Arab Muslim serve in the Israeli military? Because he, like many Israeli Arabs, proudly defend the nation that has given them freedom and opportunity. Mohammad Kabiya, Israeli Air Force reservist, shares his remarkable story.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *An Arab Muslim in the Israeli Army*
> 
> Why would an Arab Muslim serve in the Israeli military? Because he, like many Israeli Arabs, proudly defend the nation that has given them freedom and opportunity. Mohammad Kabiya, Israeli Air Force reservist, shares his remarkable story.



For some obscure reason, Tinmore can't, or won't, comprehend that.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An Arab Muslim in the Israeli Army*
> 
> Why would an Arab Muslim serve in the Israeli military? Because he, like many Israeli Arabs, proudly defend the nation that has given them freedom and opportunity. Mohammad Kabiya, Israeli Air Force reservist, shares his remarkable story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some obscure reason, Tinmore can't, or won't, comprehend that.
Click to expand...


Can't answer a straight question, suffice to say the most important question has already been asked. Haters of Israel won't dare answer that question.

Silence speaks volumes.


----------



## rylah

*For the first time in Israel: a three-dimensional crossing installed in Ashkelon*

The Municipality of Ashkelon has installed a three-dimensional crossing, the first of its kind in Israel, designed to improve the safety of pedestrians in the city. This is a creative and innovative solution designed to alert drivers from a distance and prevent damage to road users. Data from Or Yarok showed that 79% of pedestrians who were injured in road accidents were hit by the crossing.

"We are constantly thinking about how to improve road safety," said Tomer Glam, the mayor and chairman of the municipal road safety committee..We are already in a downward trend in the impact of children and the elderly, and I believe that with the innovative solution we brought to the city, we will be able to see fewer accidents and less casualties."

According to data from the Or Yarok Association, 79% of the pedestrians who were injured in a road accident were injured by crossing the crossing, which is supposed to be the safest way to cross a road, and 47% Killed in the crossing.

"The pedestrians have become the new transparent," said Erez Kita, director of Or Yarok, a non-profit organization that is involved in road accidents at a very high rate. We must improve the infrastructure around the crossing points, and especially install a speed line before the red and dangerous crossing points - in simple and inexpensive operations it is possible to save lives."






Mako News


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An Arab Muslim in the Israeli Army*
> 
> Why would an Arab Muslim serve in the Israeli military? Because he, like many Israeli Arabs, proudly defend the nation that has given them freedom and opportunity. Mohammad Kabiya, Israeli Air Force reservist, shares his remarkable story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some obscure reason, Tinmore can't, or won't, comprehend that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a straight question, suffice to say the most important question has already been asked. Haters of Israel won't dare answer that question.
> 
> Silence speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Most of them don't even know why they hate Israel.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *For the first time in Israel: a three-dimensional crossing installed in Ashkelon*
> 
> The Municipality of Ashkelon has installed a three-dimensional crossing, the first of its kind in Israel, designed to improve the safety of pedestrians in the city. This is a creative and innovative solution designed to alert drivers from a distance and prevent damage to road users. Data from Or Yarok showed that 79% of pedestrians who were injured in road accidents were hit by the crossing.
> 
> "We are constantly thinking about how to improve road safety," said Tomer Glam, the mayor and chairman of the municipal road safety committee..We are already in a downward trend in the impact of children and the elderly, and I believe that with the innovative solution we brought to the city, we will be able to see fewer accidents and less casualties."
> 
> According to data from the Or Yarok Association, 79% of the pedestrians who were injured in a road accident were injured by crossing the crossing, which is supposed to be the safest way to cross a road, and 47% Killed in the crossing.
> 
> "The pedestrians have become the new transparent," said Erez Kita, director of Or Yarok, a non-profit organization that is involved in road accidents at a very high rate. We must improve the infrastructure around the crossing points, and especially install a speed line before the red and dangerous crossing points - in simple and inexpensive operations it is possible to save lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mako News



Walking down Ben Yehuda street in Tel Aviv, there was an accident there almost every time I ventured out.

Usually involving bikes.


----------



## rylah

*Hundreds attend YESHA Council event in Washington*


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For the first time in Israel: a three-dimensional crossing installed in Ashkelon*
> 
> The Municipality of Ashkelon has installed a three-dimensional crossing, the first of its kind in Israel, designed to improve the safety of pedestrians in the city. This is a creative and innovative solution designed to alert drivers from a distance and prevent damage to road users. Data from Or Yarok showed that 79% of pedestrians who were injured in road accidents were hit by the crossing.
> 
> "We are constantly thinking about how to improve road safety," said Tomer Glam, the mayor and chairman of the municipal road safety committee..We are already in a downward trend in the impact of children and the elderly, and I believe that with the innovative solution we brought to the city, we will be able to see fewer accidents and less casualties."
> 
> According to data from the Or Yarok Association, 79% of the pedestrians who were injured in a road accident were injured by crossing the crossing, which is supposed to be the safest way to cross a road, and 47% Killed in the crossing.
> 
> "The pedestrians have become the new transparent," said Erez Kita, director of Or Yarok, a non-profit organization that is involved in road accidents at a very high rate. We must improve the infrastructure around the crossing points, and especially install a speed line before the red and dangerous crossing points - in simple and inexpensive operations it is possible to save lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mako News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking down Ben Yehuda street in Tel Aviv, there was an accident there almost every time I ventured out.
> 
> Usually involving bikes.
Click to expand...


The flawed culture of driving remains a serious danger in Israel.
Then again, there's Shulman...


----------



## rylah

*Sbliminal and Eden Gabay - Everyone is a bit "scratched" here
*


----------



## rylah

*King David's Signature*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*

66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset 

This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.

Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*
> 
> 66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset
> 
> This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.
> 
> Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute



Can I ask who you are voting for?


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*
> 
> 66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset
> 
> This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.
> 
> Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who you are voting for?
Click to expand...

Ben Gvir and Smotrich.

First time in my life that I vote.
Our Rabbi said Netanyahu for PM and any party to his right side.
So I vote for Judeans and sovereignty.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*
> 
> 66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset
> 
> This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.
> 
> Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who you are voting for?
Click to expand...


For whom would You vote?


----------



## rylah

*2 Days to Vote - Israeli elections 2019

Arab Joint List

New Right

United Right Party List

Jewish Religious Parties

Moshe Feiglin's Zehut
*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *2 Days to Vote - Israeli elections 2019
> 
> Arab Joint List
> 
> New Right
> 
> United Right Party List
> *



*Moshe Kahlon's Kulanu

Left Wing Parties
*
The 'Likud' as well as 'Blue and White' parties were not included, 
both are clearly to be part of the next government.

The main question is who will sit in the next coalition.


----------



## rylah

*Sovereignty Movement - the new Israeli mainstream*


Women In Green Sovereignty Movement - Ribonut.co.il


----------



## Ropey




----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> View attachment 254636



Great to see You again!
Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?


----------



## toobfreak

P F Tinmore said:


> *Who are the Israelis? *



*That's easy. * They make really good guns, have really hot women and are famous for taking all the Jordanian land of the Levant and building a really nice modern democracy out of it in the middle of a huge shit-zone of 12th century muslims.


----------



## rylah

*#IsraElections2019: Netanyahu's vision of Sovereignty in Judea *

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu told i24NEWS on Monday that he believes President Donald Trump's long-awaited peace plan -- expected to be published imminently following Israel's national elections on Tuesday -- will "include everything we want,” but raised the possibility of rejecting the offer if it doesn't.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*
> 
> 66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset
> 
> This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.
> 
> Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who you are voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For whom would You vote?
Click to expand...


Probably Naftali Bennett if I could.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Elections Survey – Final Stretch*
> 
> 66.5% of the Jewish public thinks that Israel is too lenient in dealing with the clashes on the Gaza border. Only 38.5 of the Israeli public believe Prime Minister Netanyahu’s statement that he “didn’t get a shekel from the submarine deal”, 52% of the Israeli public trusts election surveys and 27.5% does not trust the integrity of the Knesset
> 
> This survey focused on three main issues: foreign and security affairs (the Golan and Gaza), the electoral process in general, and the public’s preferences at present regarding the upcoming elections.
> 
> Read full article: The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who you are voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For whom would You vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Naftali Bennett if I could.
Click to expand...


Is there something specific, or just an overall impression?
I like Ayelet Shaked, she just breaks all the stereotypes, a young conservative from Tel-Aviv who actually works on changing the current court system is not at all trivial. Many men have talked about what she had actually the guts to do.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> View attachment 254667



For the man on the left to get elected, the man on the right simply needs to keep talking.
If the later won, I bet given the chance, Netanyahu would become Britain's next PM on early elections 

With all criticism I have towards him, the man is a virtuoso politician and leader,
certainly a historic figure in Jewish history.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the man on the left to get elected, the man on the right simply needs to keep talking.
> If the later won, I bet given the chance, Netanyahu would become Britain's next PM on early elections
> 
> With all criticism I have towards him, the man is a virtuoso politician and leader,
> certainly a historic figure in Jewish history.
Click to expand...


He's a leader. And they are never popular.

It's well known what can happen in a power vacuum, as is the situation in Great Britain right now.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the man on the left to get elected, the man on the right simply needs to keep talking.
> If the later won, I bet given the chance, Netanyahu would become Britain's next PM on early elections
> 
> With all criticism I have towards him, the man is a virtuoso politician and leader,
> certainly a historic figure in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a leader. And they are never popular.
> 
> It's well known what can happen in a power vacuum, as is the situation in Great Britain right now.
Click to expand...


In our case Netanyahu happened,
Baruch Hashem these have been the best 2 decades of modern Israel so far.

But there's nothing to compare of course, most of British politicians would end up in a mental hospital if put into the same position. Britain can barely stand pressure from the EU alone, Netanyahu has, made circles around all of them and many more simultaneously for the last 20 years.

Jews in Britain, as well need Netanyahu to be Israel's PM, exactly because of the situation.


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
Click to expand...


Trump is Cyrus.

Cycles are cycles.

G-d is G-d.

Baruch Hashem Adonai.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
Click to expand...


B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.

One thing is undeniable, this year is very loaded with symbolism, and I hope its end is going to be no less inspired than the beginning.


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
Click to expand...


The plan is by the creator of nations.

G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.

We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be, .. by our moral choices.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
Click to expand...


As always, every word a solid rock 

"Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?

*And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As always, every word a solid rock
> 
> "Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?
> 
> *And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
> Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)
Click to expand...


Wow, what a prophecy!  It's coming true today.  Persia is Iran and the Arab king is from Saudi Arabia.  Who is Aram in this scenario?


----------



## Ropey

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As always, every word a solid rock
> 
> "Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?
> 
> *And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
> Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a prophecy!  It's coming true today.  Persia is Iran and the Arab king is from Saudi Arabia.  Who is Aram in this scenario?
Click to expand...


The Edomites of Esau are also cyclic. Sometimes friends, sometimes the foe.

Depending on G-d.










For who hardened Pharoah's heart...


...so that he would receive full measure x 7.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see You again!
> Can I already congratulate kvodo for returning to Zion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As always, every word a solid rock
> 
> "Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?
> 
> *And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
> Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a prophecy!  It's coming true today.  Persia is Iran and the Arab king is from Saudi Arabia.  Who is Aram in this scenario?
Click to expand...


Aram Damascus - Syria.


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Cyrus.
> 
> Cycles are cycles.
> 
> G-d is G-d.
> 
> Baruch Hashem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As always, every word a solid rock
> 
> "Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?
> 
> *And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
> Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a prophecy!  It's coming true today.  Persia is Iran and the Arab king is from Saudi Arabia.  Who is Aram in this scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aram Damascus, Aram Naharaim - todays Syria.
Click to expand...


We shall see.

I say Esau of the red. 

Remember the stew?  That he forswore his blessings for?

Red.

Thus red has a meaning. For that time?  The Red King.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> B"H I'd certainly like that to be true, if we could only be sure that there's not another Oslo hovering above our heads, hope to be finally reaffirmed when Trump's Plan is introduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is by the creator of nations.
> 
> G-d is the creator and destroyer of nations.  No nation is brought about or destroyed unless G-d brings it about.
> 
> We are but travelling a binary path and choose how fitful our travel will, in the end... be., .. by our moral choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As always, every word a solid rock
> 
> "Rabbi Yitzhak said: A year in which King the Messiah is revealed all the kings of the nations of the world challenge one another: The king of Persia teases an Arab king and an Arab king goes to Aram to take advice from them. The King of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. All the nations of the world are rumbling and panicking and falling on their faces, holding them as labor pains. And Israel is frantic and alarmed, and says: Where will we come and go?
> 
> *And I say to them: My children, do not be afraid, all I did was not for anyone but for you.
> Why are you afraid?* Do not fear, it is time of your redemption, and not as the first redemption, the last redemption, for the first redemption was for you sorrow and enslavement of kings after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow and enslavement of the successive kings." (Yalkut Shim'oni paragraph 499)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a prophecy!  It's coming true today.  Persia is Iran and the Arab king is from Saudi Arabia.  Who is Aram in this scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aram Damascus, Aram Naharaim - todays Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> I say Esau of the red.
> 
> Remember the stew?  That he forswore his blessings for?
> 
> Red.
> 
> Thus red has a meaning.
Click to expand...

Of course, yet, somehow red is strongly associated with one very powerful politician.
A  reason for keeping guard.


----------



## rylah

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Google Israel today's logo*


----------



## rylah

*Arab Joint List party: Demands that cameras be removed from the polls*

The Hadash-Ta'al list submitted an urgent complaint to the Elections Committee requesting the immediate removal of the cameras installed in the Arab communities. The party said: "The extreme right understands very well our power to topple the government and crosses every border by illegal means, in an attempt to intervene and prevent Arab citizens from voting, but we too understand our strength. We are going to vote today against their noses and their wrath."

Source - Ynet

And the hat keeps burning...


----------



## rylah

SpaceIL


----------



## rylah

*Live broadcast: A day that is all Torah on elections day*

For the uplifting of the soul of Rabbi Shim'on Shmuel Alfasi ben Miriam TNTZB"H

**


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Arab Joint List party: Demands that cameras be removed from the polls*
> 
> The Hadash-Ta'al list submitted an urgent complaint to the Elections Committee requesting the immediate removal of the cameras installed in the Arab communities. The party said: "The extreme right understands very well our power to topple the government and crosses every border by illegal means, in an attempt to intervene and prevent Arab citizens from voting, but we too understand our strength. We are going to vote today against their noses and their wrath."
> 
> Source - Ynet
> 
> And the hat keeps burning...



*Meretz Party petitioned the Chairman of the Elections Committee,*
*to extend the voting time in the Arab communities at one hour*

"In Kfar Kassem, in a last-minute effort to raise voter turnout in Arab society. Meretz petitioned the Central Elections Committee to extend the voting time after attempts by Likud and the right to suppress the vote."

Official Meretz teweeter




No, really I'm lost on words...why not straight to PM chair,
and all the friends who didn't pass should get another 24 hours, I guess?


----------



## rylah

Elections Committee: The final results of the 21st elections will be published  in the lists until April 17, 2019

In accordance with the provisions of s. 11 of the Basic Law: the Knesset and section 84 of the Knesset Elections Law, 5729-1969, the final results of the elections to the 21st Knesset will be published in Reshumot until the 4th day of Nisan April 17, 2019. Until this day results are expected to change.


And until official numbers published, no one knows, no news outlet and no politician.


(...what is an hour of voting against an hour of praying to Hashem?)


----------



## rylah

*SHOCK in Tiberias: 8 Torah scrolls went up in flames*

In the fire that broke out in the synagogue's synagogue in Tiberias, a number of Torah scrolls were burned.
Fire crews were operating in the area and control of the fire was achieved.

A short time ago a fire broke out in the Mishkan Shalom synagogue on Toledano Street in Tiberias. Four firefighting teams, led by Rabbi Reshef Moshe Azulai, were dispatched to the scene. The crews are engaged in firefighting operations, with the fire's center in the vicinity of the Aron HaKodesh.

According to reports, the firefighters who rushed to the synagogue compound managed to gain control of the fire. Rami Levy, a medic at the Rescue Union, said: "When I arrived with fire crews, we encountered a shocking sight of Torah scrolls that went on fire. Miraculously, there were no casualties."


----------



## rylah

*The current results of the elections for the 21st Knesset National 
Official results for 10/04/2019 10:12 AM










*

Total eligible voters - 6,339,729

Total voters - 4,083,370
Voting rate of votes counted - 64.65%
Total valid votes - 4,054,626
The total number of invalid votes - 28,744

Updated results for 10:58 AM


*Likud led by Benjamin Netanyahu as prime minister *------------------------------------------------------------ 26.27%
*Blue and White led by Benny Gantz and Yair Lapid* --------------------------------------------------------------25.94%
*Sephardic Association of Torah Observers Movement of Maran the HaRav Ovadia Yosef ZTZ"L* -6.10%
*The Torah and the Shabat Judaism Agudat Yisrael - The Torah flag* -----------------------------------------5.91%
*Hadash Ta'al led by Ayman Odeh and Ahmed Tibi *------------------------------------------------------------------4.63%
*The Labor party headed by Avi Gabay* ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------4.46%
*Israel Beitenu *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------4.14%
*Union of right wing parties The Jewish Home-The National Unity-Jewish Power*----------------------- 3.66%
*Meretz- The Left of Israel* --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------3.64%
*Kulanu The Sane Right Wing headed by Moshe Kahlon *---------------------------------------------------------3.56%
*The Arab List Ra'am Balad The United List National Democratic Covenant* -------------------------------3.46%
*The New Right headed by Shaked and Benet* -----------------------------------------------------------------------3.14%
*Zehut - Israel Jewish Movement headed by Moshe Feiglin* -----------------------------------------------------2.51%
*Gesher headed by Orly Levy Abekasis* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------1.74%

Source: *Central Elections Committee of the 21st Knesset*

As of 2014, a party must obtain more than *3.25%* of all eligible votes in order to enter the Knesset.
The result above are not final yet, and do not include Double Envelopes, which are 9% of the ballot boxes, for the votes of soldiers and army employees, hospitals, police, diplomatic representatives abroad, state workers, sailors and prisoners.

In the elections to the 20th Knesset,  the valid votes that originated in the Double Envelops summed up at 681,232 votes,  that are *5.53%* of the 4,210,884 of the valid votes in those elections


*"Waiting for the votes of the soldiers"*
All the Double Envelopes reach to the Central Elections Committee in the Knesset before morning on the day after the elections, however because of the complicated way of the verification, the counting of the votes takes additional 3 days.
Though the portion of the voters in Double Envelopes of the overall votes is not large, it happens that in times they're enough to change the picture before their count. So, for example , after those votes were added to the rest of the votes in the elections to the 19th Knesset (2013), 1 mandate passed from the Ra'am-Ta'al List to the Jewish Home, what gave to the right religious wing the 61st mandate.

*Double Envelope voting - Knesset.co.il*


----------



## rylah

*'Beresheet' Space Capsule Enters Lunar Orbit - Your News From Israel*

Did You know Israel is referenced in allegory to the moon?
"Beresheet" is encircling it now every 2 hours in preparation for the landing tomorrow.
Ironically it was initially planned to land before the elections, but for some reasons the on-board computer restarted itself, and it seems we'll get see the results of the landing and the final results of the elections on the same day.


----------



## rylah

*Summary of Suspicious Results reported to the Central Elections Committee*

*Including:*

Bir 'Hdeij  117% votes 
Kaser Asir 111% votes
Al Saiyad 147% votes
Abu Qarinat 138% votes








In another Arab village the majority of the votes included 30.3% votes for the Sephardic Jewish Movement.
And in the Judean settlement of Itamar there were reported more votes for the Arab List 11.58% than for the New Right of Shaked and Benet.






In Bat 'Ayin 92.46% voted, 13.38% for the Arab List.






In the results of Kasra-Smiy'a, an Arab village, 58.33% for Likud, 16.67% for Blue and White, 8.33% for Sephardic Union, 8.33% for Israel Beitenu, 5.00% New Right, 3.33% Merez the Left of Israel.






Those result above 100% could NOT be explained by the votes of police on duty who vote anywhere convenient, and deleted from their local lists because state workers vote in Double Envelopes that are not supposed to be included in the counting of the regular votes. And even if otherwise not to such extent as in these numbers,
and not reported regarding vast majority of towns or cities around the country.

28,746 of the votes have yet to be updated,
as mentioned above those numbers do not include the Double Envelope count, their counting is done in a special committee in the Knesset, which is reported to be published not earlier than tomorrow.


----------



## rylah

*The Israeli President's Role in the Country's Elections*

"A king's heart is like rivulets of water in the hand of HaShem;
wherever He wishes, He turns it." (Mishlei 21)

For the fast recovery of President Rivlin's wife - her name is Nehamah bat Drorah.
May Hashem give her full recovery.


----------



## rylah

*The counting of Double Envelopes in the Knesset began. *
*This represents 6% of all voters*

As far as I understand they're counted twice separately from all else because they have identification , first to check the total number, then actual parties. 

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Today, at 19:40, "Beresheet" last maneuver was performed towards the landing tomorrow
*
The maneuver brought her to an elliptical orbit where the nearest point, Perilone, would be 15 km above the Moon's surface before landing tomorrow. It was a complex maneuver, 32 seconds and consumed 5 kg of fuel. 

It was again on the far side and because of the nature of the things totally automatic without any real-time communication.


----------



## rylah

*LIVE broadcast - Beresheet lands on the Moon *
*Fasten your seatbelts, we are about to land.*

That is, Beresheet lands on the moon! After eight years of anticipation, hard work and one big dream, the moment we all waited for has come - Beresheet performs the historic landing live broadcast!
The heart is thrilled with excitement! Join us for the big moment >>

We start the broadcast at 21:45.
The landing process will begin at 22:05 IL time

*SpaceIL*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *LIVE broadcast - Beresheet lands on the Moon *
> *Fasten your seatbelts, we are about to land.*
> 
> That is, Beresheet lands on the moon! After eight years of anticipation, hard work and one big dream, the moment we all waited for has come - Beresheet performs the historic landing live broadcast!
> The heart is thrilled with excitement! Join us for the big moment >>
> 
> We start the broadcast at 21:45.
> The landing process will begin at 22:05 IL time
> 
> *SpaceIL*



*Say Tehilim *

"A song for ascents. I shall raise my eyes to the mountains, from where will my help come?
My help is from the Lord, the Maker of heaven and earth.
He will not allow your foot to falter; Your Guardian will not slumber.
Behold the Guardian of Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.
The Lord is your Guardian; the Lord is your shadow; [He is] by your right hand.
By day, the sun will not smite you, nor will the moon at night.
The Lord will guard you from all evil; He will guard your soul.
The Lord will guard your going out and your coming in from now and to eternity."

*Tehilim 121*


----------



## rylah

Baruch Hashem all for the better, President Rivlin says we should praise what we achieved in spite of all.
First Israeli spacecraft on the moon, not as expected, not a successful landing but what a start!
Netanyahu already jokes about the next one in 2-3 years, I wouldn't mind, it left a taste for more.

That it was a private enterprise only makes it more exciting, indeed big dreams, and indeed an inspiring historic record for the nation dwelling in Zion.


Aaaand now...to make this day even more interesting, in less than 2 hours, the final results of the elections.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





"Textile factories" in the Negev...thousands of Jews and Arabs dead as a result of Oslo?
Nothing to prevent a man from becoming the idol of the "enlightened" left.

I prefer a leader who cares more about the wellbeing of his nation, that looking for the love of the enemy. 
But I guess such reasoning is incompatible with a self-loathing American.


----------



## rylah

*If we don't like Your results - it's no democracy*

Dr. Martin Sherman, The Founder & Executive Director Of The IISS joins us in the studio to speak about the New Israel Fund responding to comments coming from Israel– threatening that diaspora Jews may have to withhold their financial support if Israel continues to allegedly forego its democratic character.


----------



## rylah

*49 New Faces Enter the 21st Knesset - Your News From Israel*


----------



## rylah

*First publication: final - the women outside the tank.*

The IDF decided not to include female combat soldiers in the armored corps, despite the successful pilot and the recommendation of the Chief Armored Officer to integrate women as tankists. The official reason: matters of personnel and infrastructure.

IDF spokesperson:  "During the course of a year and four months, an experiment was conducted to examine whether a team of women could operate a tank operationally suited to the challenge of border defense. During the course of the training, three tank crews and four UAVs commanders were successfully trained."

"The assessment of the situation with the Armored Corps revealed that the next stage in the experiment requires a significant increase in manpower and infrastructure for the realization of the process. The knowledge for the completion of the process, if decided upon, was acquired and exists."

Source: Tsahi Dabush


----------



## rylah

*The Israeli spacecraft developers will light a torch on Independence Day*

SpaceIL did not succeed in landing the Israeli spacecraft in the moon - but its developers were chosen to light a torch on Independence Day. President Maurice Kahn and founder of the Bereshit project Kfir Damari were honored: "Their action proved that the sky is not the limit"

Minister of Culture and Sports Miri Regev announced Monday that Morris Kahn, a philanthropist and president of SpaceIL, and Lakfir Damari, one of the three founders of the Israeli spacecraft Bereshit, were chosen to light a joint torch at Israel's 71st Independence Day.

"Morris Kahn and Kfir Damri belong to the team of dreamers who are successful in fulfilling their vision," Regev said of the decision. "The Genesis project, which began as a distant dream, was soaring and reaching a distance from the moon, and their great spirit, creativity and daring were the hot engine for launching the Genesis initiative. The short distance from the moon gave them another tailwind, not to let go again and to succeed in the future. I believe that we will still be able to see Genesis 2 touching the moon and lighting our imagination. "Genesis" was a giant step in the path of Israel, a small country with great dreams, which will be fulfilled also on the moon.

The decision was made after Regev accepted the recommendation of the public committee to choose the torch bearers. SpaceIL is an organization that has been working for eight years to promote scientific and technological education in Israel and to encourage Israeli innovation. In April 2019, the organization's main project, the launching of the Israeli spacecraft "Bereishit" and its landing on the moon reached its peak.

"Beresheet was within reach of the moon and joined Israel to the small club of seven countries that succeeded in bringing a spacecraft into orbit around the moon," the committee said. "The achievements of the project's management team required creative engineering, entrepreneurship and management outside the box and they are a badge of honor for the State of Israel"

"Together with hundreds of volunteers and in partnership with government ministries and private organizations, the education team has reached more than one million students in Israel and around the world to create the" Bereshit Effect "- to connect them to science and technology, to promote the next spaceships and to make sure they do not stop dreaming and fulfilling. "The work of" Bereishit "inspired many Israelis and proved to Israeli scientists, inventors and thinkers that even the sky is not the limit and that there is nothing that stands in the way of will"





Source: Srugim


----------



## rylah

*First publication: The Gaon Rabbi Yeshayahu Pinto was appointed Chief Rabbi of Morocco*

The head of the Shova Israel Institute, Rabbi Yoshiyahu Yosef Pinto, was crowned tonight by representatives of the King of Morocco to the Chief Rabbi of the Muslim State. In a traditional ceremony held in the city of Rabat, the capital of Morocco, with the participation of representatives of the Jewish community, the rabbi was dressed in the religious garb Rabbi Yoshiyahu Yosef Pinto, head of Shuvah Israel institutions in Ashdod and the United States, was crowned tonight by the representative of King Mohammed VI of Morocco and the Jewish community to the chief rabbi of the Muslim state. According to JDN News.

In a historic event that took place tonight in Rabat, the capital of Morocco, with the participation of the president of the Jewish community in the country, rabbis of synagogues and more. In the attire, the Gri'el pinto in the Chief Rabbinate's liturgical clothes, as was customary in previous years, a cloak and a turban of the rabbis of the West.

Over the past few years the rabbi has visited Morocco several times, delivering Torah lessons and strengthening many Jews on kashrut and Judaism. The rabbi also met with a senior member of the royal family who greatly appreciated the Pinto family rabbinate's leadership over the last hundred years. The country also tells of the miracles and miracles that the Pinto family of rabbis created for Morocco.

Rabbi Pinto is the son of Rabbi Chaim Pinto Shlit"a, who serves as the rabbi of Ashdod and Kiryat Malachi. He is known for his extensive ties with the Moroccan kingdom for many years, and it is customary to send a letter of greeting in the month of Elul to the great yehrtzeit  in Mogador, Morocco.

Rabbi Pinto replaces Rav Aharon Monsungo ZTZ"L, who passed away on the 26th of Av 5759, due to his medical condition and the death of his wife, Rabbi Monsungo, who lived close to the royal palace in Rabat and Morocco's King Mohammed VI. The king did not approve the appointment of a new rabbi after his immigration to Israel, and in the official events of the kingdom that followed his immigration to Israel, an empty chair was left in his honor.

According to the data, in 1948, on the eve of the war of Independence, there were about 265,000 Jews living there, and it was the largest Jewish community in North Africa. That year pogroms and various attacks on the Jews of Morocco began, following which about 67,000 Jews left Morocco. From the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948 until 1967, more than 250,000 members of Moroccan Jewry emigrated to the State of Israel. Many others emigrated to France and North America. Today, only 2,500 Jews live in Morocco, most of them in Casablanca, a remnant of this large community.





*Rabbi Yeshayahu Pinto appointed Chief Rabbi of Morocco - JDN*


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: 4 teenagers bow down and call "Shma'a Yisrael" *
*on the Temple Mount before getting detained*

Melt my heart...not the police, it's the youth, this is how we are supposed to do Shma'a in its original way,
and they're showing it to us all, where we haven't seen it but hoped for thousands of years.

**


----------



## rylah

*The Prime Minister and his brother, Dr. Ido Netanyahu, received personal items of Yoni Z "l
*
Prime Minister Netanyahu and his brother Ido took over the personal items of Yoni Z "l, which Yosef Shemesh has kept in his possession since their joint service in Battalion 71 of the Armored Corps in the Golan Heights. Among the items given to the prime minister and his brothers: Yoni's commando knife, a Passover Haggadah in which Yoni read the Pesach Seder mentioned in the "Letters of Yoni", his personal coveralls, books he gave Yosef, a single shirt, sleeping bag, gloves and compass.

Prime Minister Netanyahu: "Yosef was a soldier of Yoni in the Armored Corps, Battalion 71, in the Golan Heights after the Yom Kippur War. Since then he had kept Yoni's personal belongings and brought them to us now. My brother Ido and I are very impressed. We know some of these things. This commando knife was in the unit. We know Yoni's books, and there is now a Haggadah for Passover, which he used in the Seder he organized for his soldiers. This is a very moving reminder from the past. I'm very grateful to you, thank you. "

Dr. Ido Netanyahu: "It's exciting after so many years to see these things, especially to see the same Haggadah Yoni wrote about in his letters, and he wrote about the special arrangement he made in the battalion in a very special and very moving letter. Thank You"










(Stills Amos Ben Gershom)​*IsraeliPM  Youtube*


----------



## rylah

*21st Knesset coalition
*
Zohar Tal, political analyst; Chairman of "Oz - Zionist Foundation" in the ILTV studio speaking about the challenges of forming the 21st Knesset coalition


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *21st Knesset coalition
> *
> Zohar Tal, political analyst; Chairman of "Oz - Zionist Foundation" in the ILTV studio speaking about the challenges of forming the 21st Knesset coalition


Will Israel stop being a state if they cannot form a government?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Knesset coalition
> *
> Zohar Tal, political analyst; Chairman of "Oz - Zionist Foundation" in the ILTV studio speaking about the challenges of forming the 21st Knesset coalition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Israel stop being a state if they cannot form a government?
Click to expand...


Neither Gaza'istan nor Mahmoud'istan are states. Never have been.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Knesset coalition
> *
> Zohar Tal, political analyst; Chairman of "Oz - Zionist Foundation" in the ILTV studio speaking about the challenges of forming the 21st Knesset coalition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Israel stop being a state if they cannot form a government?
Click to expand...

If they didn't follow with the standard democratic procedure, it would mean the state ceased to be democratic. But there is no such case , in Israel either the 2nd biggest party forms the coalition and if unsuccessful - reelections.

The question rather can a state exist without ever forming a functional elected government?


----------



## rylah

*Israel Elections: What Happens Now?*

**


----------



## rylah

*Lieberman, Orthodox Parties Spar Over Draft Bill - Your News From Israel*

Marathon coalition talks continue now into their second day as President Reuven #Rivlin met with party leaders to hear who they recommend to lead the country as prime minister.


----------



## rylah

*Rav Shmuel Eliyahu at the first Youth Sovereignty conference*


----------



## rylah

*Is "Two States" a Solution? A "Settler's" Conversation with J Street*

Are there alternatives to the two-state solution? Are Israeli's occupying the Palestinian homeland? Is Israel actually both Jewish and democratic? Yishai Fleisher, a "settler" spokesman for the Jewish community of Hebron addresses a J Street group and tackles these tough issues.


----------



## rylah

*Tribe of Sisters and Brothers - Various Israeli Artists*

70 years in the car I go and look
About what was and what became
And how my soul still yearning

From the Masada of the sunrises
Jerusalem in Selichot
From the shores of Kinneret and Achziv
From the parties of Tel Aviv

My father dreamed and prayed
To live in the Land of Israel
Today my children ask me
 What is the story of Israel?

Here it is home, here it is heart
And I'm not leaving You
Our ancestors - roots
And we are the flowers, the melodies
Tribe of brothers and sisters

Same neighborhood, same street
A dozen sons of Jacob
Collect wandering together
In a backpack of longing

A man is his native landscape
Engraving lines in the palm of his hand
Between the prayers and the vows
Odor of orchard of citrus

And in my mother's eyes
I'll always find my place
The guitar is playing
An ancient tune that directs
Here is home, here is heart...

From the beginning everything was set, patches of the story
Like two words - connect
In a poet's gold thread

I'm from here, I belong
And every friend of mine is like a brother
You are beating in my heart
I'm East-West

Here is home, here is heart
And I'm not leaving You
Our ancestors - roots
And we are the flowers, the melodies
Tribe of brothers and sisters


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Einat Wilf - Women's International Zionist Organization*

Dr. Einat Wilf is a leading intellectual and original thinker on matters of foreign policy, economics, education, and Israel and the Jewish people. She is considered one of Israel’s most articulate representatives on the international stage, with her opinion articles regularly published in international publications and frequent interviews for television and radio programs around the world. A member of the Israeli Parliament from 2010-2013 on behalf of the Labor and Independence parties, media reports revealed she was considered a leading candidate for Israel’s Ambassador at the UN.

Dr. Wilf has a BA in Government and Fine Arts from Harvard University, an MBA from INSEAD in France, and a PhD in Political Science from the University of Cambridge. Born and raised in Israel, Dr. Wilf served as an Intelligence Officer in the Israel Defense Forces.

Read More : *Einat Wilf*


----------



## rylah

*100K People Gather for Priestly Blessings - Your News From Israel*

Over 100,000 people gathered at the Western Wall in Jerusalem Monday for the biannual reading of the Birkat Hacohanim, or the priestly blessing prayer services.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Meet Emily and Ellen Fine. Emily is an IDF soldier (Res.) and Ellen is in the US Marines @usmc.
These are actual sisters-in-arms! #NationalSiblingsDay

*Israel Defense Forces on Twitter*


----------



## rylah

*These are the people that we’re protecting:*


----------



## Mindful

The chair of Likud-Herut UK, an advocacy group which describes itself as the voice of the right-wing Israeli party in Britain, has praised the late Jewish extremist leader Rabbi Meir Kahane as a “visionary”.

Zalmi Unsdorfer was invited onto LBC’s Tom Swarbick show late on Monday evening to discuss the Israeli election and made a series of contentious statements including the suggestion that Palestinian mothers were to blame for the deaths of children during protests on the Gaza border.

He also said: “The real Palestinians are the Jews because Palestine was simply a renaming of Judea.”

Mr Unsdorfer was asked for his view on Benjamin Netanyahu's deal with the far-right grouping that includes the national-religious Jewish Home party and Otzma Yehudit, or “Jewish Power”, a small extremist party led by disciples of Rabbi Kahane.

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/...remist-rabbi-meir-kahane-a-visionary-1.482833


----------



## Mindful

^“Kahane was a violent person - but also a visionary in terms of saying that there would never, ever be peace in the Middle East.

“Those people who believe the Arab/Israeli conflict is a territorial conflict are completely mistaken. The Arabs don’t want a two-state solution. They want the complete elimination of a Jewish state in any borders.”

Mr Unsdorfer also said the deaths of 35 young Palestinians during the Hamas-backed March of Return demonstrations was the responsibility of their mothers.

He said: “There has been something like two-dozen weeks of riots with upwards of 50,000 people every weekend.

“Can I ask you – what do you think children are doing on a border? Which mother brings a child to the border?

“The mother who brings a child to the border is a mother who is paid by Hamas.  ‘Please take your children to the Gaza border, we need them as human shields’. That’s the story, that’s the real story of Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> ^“Kahane was a violent person - but also a visionary in terms of saying that there would never, ever be peace in the Middle East.
> 
> “Those people who believe the Arab/Israeli conflict is a territorial conflict are completely mistaken. The Arabs don’t want a two-state solution. They want the complete elimination of a Jewish state in any borders.”
> 
> Mr Unsdorfer also said the deaths of 35 young Palestinians during the Hamas-backed March of Return demonstrations was the responsibility of their mothers.
> 
> He said: “There has been something like two-dozen weeks of riots with upwards of 50,000 people every weekend.
> 
> “Can I ask you – what do you think children are doing on a border? Which mother brings a child to the border?
> 
> “The mother who brings a child to the border is a mother who is paid by Hamas.  ‘Please take your children to the Gaza border, we need them as human shields’. That’s the story, that’s the real story of Gaza.


People are allowed to protest on their own land.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^“Kahane was a violent person - but also a visionary in terms of saying that there would never, ever be peace in the Middle East.
> 
> “Those people who believe the Arab/Israeli conflict is a territorial conflict are completely mistaken. The Arabs don’t want a two-state solution. They want the complete elimination of a Jewish state in any borders.”
> 
> Mr Unsdorfer also said the deaths of 35 young Palestinians during the Hamas-backed March of Return demonstrations was the responsibility of their mothers.
> 
> He said: “There has been something like two-dozen weeks of riots with upwards of 50,000 people every weekend.
> 
> “Can I ask you – what do you think children are doing on a border? Which mother brings a child to the border?
> 
> “The mother who brings a child to the border is a mother who is paid by Hamas.  ‘Please take your children to the Gaza border, we need them as human shields’. That’s the story, that’s the real story of Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> People are allowed to protest on their own land.
Click to expand...


Those aren't protests.


----------



## Mindful

What's so funny, Tinmore?

The fact that you can't convince me of any of your limp wristed "arguments"?

Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Zionism: Taking A Stand for the Indigenous Rights*
*of Middle Eastern Jews*


----------



## rylah

*Thank G-d That Israel Exists - Mary's Story*

Mary Livi and her family serve as an example of the diversity found in Israel.
Mary’s paternal grandparents fled Libya right before the Second World War. Despite the hardships her family has endured, she does not want to hold a grudge. Hear more about Mary’s uplifting story in this film by The Mizrahi Project, presented by Christians United for Israel.


----------



## rylah

*One Woman's One-State Solution*


----------



## rylah

*Deconstructing Anti Semitism, Feminism, and Intersectionality -*
*Chloe Valdary Interview
*
Chloe Valdary (writer and political activist) joins Dave to discuss growing up “Jewish” as a person of color, how to disassemble anti semitism, her criticism of intersectionality and the Women’s March, and to deconstruct the ideas around feminism, Islam, the hatred of Israel, the importance of human connection, and more.

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Forgotten Refugees*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Deconstructing Anti Semitism, Feminism, and Intersectionality -*
> *Chloe Valdary Interview
> *
> Chloe Valdary (writer and political activist) joins Dave to discuss growing up “Jewish” as a person of color, how to disassemble anti semitism, her criticism of intersectionality and the Women’s March, and to deconstruct the ideas around feminism, Islam, the hatred of Israel, the importance of human connection, and more.
> 
> **


Topic: Are cultural boycotts of Israel appropriate? Panelist: Stu Bykofsky, Chloe Valdery, Susan Abulhawa, Marc Lamont Hill.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deconstructing Anti Semitism, Feminism, and Intersectionality -*
> *Chloe Valdary Interview
> *
> Chloe Valdary (writer and political activist) joins Dave to discuss growing up “Jewish” as a person of color, how to disassemble anti semitism, her criticism of intersectionality and the Women’s March, and to deconstruct the ideas around feminism, Islam, the hatred of Israel, the importance of human connection, and more.
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Are cultural boycotts of Israel appropriate? Panelist: Stu Bykofsky, Chloe Valdery, Susan Abulhawa, Marc Lamont Hill.
Click to expand...


Team Palestine literally put someone who suggested "another 911 would save America" .
Chloe Valdery on the other hand is a courageous woman, a voice of sanity and truth in that swamp of hate.


----------



## rylah

He was born in Prague. 
At 16 he was sent to the death camps.
He immigrated to Israel & survived 7 wars in Israel. 
Today, Rabbi Adler is in his 90’s.
He has over 300 descendants.

For all you Nazis, antisemites, haters of Israel, look carefully. You lost. We won. 
Am Yisrael Chai!


----------



## rylah

He was born in the Golan Heights,
he's the 13th generation of his family in the land on his mother side,
and a descendant of a long lineage of Jewish sages who's family was entirely wiped out in Germany on the father's side.

Bezalel and Revital Smotrich have 5 kids.
For all haters of Israel who wanted to wipe the Jews out in the past and present, look carefully.
With G-d's help we win, You lost.

Am Israel Chai.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

Were Palestinians the only refugees of the Arab-Israeli conflict?
















Although much is heard about the plight of the Palestinian refugees, little is said about the Jews who fled from Arab states. Their situation had long been precarious. During the 1947 UNdebates, Arab leaders threatened them. For example, Egypt’s delegate told the General Assembly: “The lives of one million Jews in Muslim countries would be jeopardized by partition.”


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israel Reveals Torch Lighters for Independence Day*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Were Palestinians the only refugees of the Arab-Israeli conflict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although much is heard about the plight of the Palestinian refugees, little is said about the Jews who fled from Arab states. Their situation had long been precarious. During the 1947 UNdebates, Arab leaders threatened them. For example, Egypt’s delegate told the General Assembly: “The lives of one million Jews in Muslim countries would be jeopardized by partition.”


Where is their BDS? I'l support it.


----------



## rylah

*Jewish Liberation Movement

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Einat Wilf - Zionism: An Indigenous Movement*


----------



## rylah

*"The Radical Jew" (short film about Baruch Marzel)*


----------



## rylah

*Shma'a Yisrael instead of Musezzin in Judea*
"The soldiers gave them a Shabbat reception...Last night, just before the start of the Sabbath,
the Netzach Yehuda ('Eternity of Yehudah') soldiers responded to the muezzin (Muslim call to prayer) with Shema Yisrael directly from a pillbox in the Ramallah area. A good week for all our soldiers wherever they may be and for all the people of Israel."

Europe should take a note...


----------



## rylah

*Miri Regev, Likud*
i24news morning edition takes a look at the first ladies of Israeli politics.
By Tal Shalev and Lauren Tolila


----------



## rylah

*Israel blocks the sun - Funny Monday 42*

**


----------



## MaryL

Targets for haters.


----------



## MaryL

Palestinians:  Jews. Coptics and Christian Palestinians.  But and it's only  MUSLIM
Palestinians that are legit? And they are the ones that are opposing Israel?


----------



## rylah

MaryL said:


> Palestinians:  Jews. Coptics and Christian Palestinians.  But and it's only  MUSLIM
> Palestinians that are legit? And they are the ones that are opposing Israel?


*Israeli Christian Plans to Build Town for Aramaean Christians*

Shadi Khalloul, 42, who chairs the Israeli Christian Aramaic Association and is a fellow of the Philos Project, told The Daily Wire that Aramaean Christians are also native to Israel and descendants of the first believers in Jesus in the ancient land.

Although Aramaic is widely considered a "dead" language — as Khalloul was told while studying at the University of Nevada — he and his family continue to speak it. Even since hearing that during his university class he has been on a mission to preserve his culture with an aim of coexisting among the Jewish people.

"Aramaic is common for both of us," he told The Daily Wire. "This is something that can strengthen Israel as a Jewish state and show the world that we Israelis are building and preserving [the Aramaean community] as the only country for the persecuted Christians in the Middle East."

*Israeli Christian Plans to Build Town for Aramaean Christians to Preserve Aramaic Language, Culture*


----------



## rylah

*'Israel worth fighting for' - Israeli Christians*

Upsurge of radical Islam and regional persecution of Christians in sharp contrast to rights and freedoms enjoyed by Christians in Israel, causing more young Israeli Christians to consider national and military service.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*We are the Jews who Escaped Iraq*

Growing up as a Jew during the Farhud in Baghdad, Joseph Samuels' story is a peek into a forgotten history. Experience his immense saga in this film by The Mizrahi Project, presented by CUFI.


----------



## rylah




----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


>



Not even 1% of the Middle East, and one of the smallest countries in the world, the size of the only Jewish country on Earth is still too big for some people.  25 countries in the world have crosses on their flags and 15 have crescents, but the only country with a Star of David on its flag is still too much for some people.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 1% of the Middle East, and one of the smallest countries in the world, the size of the only Jewish country on Earth is still too big for some people.  25 countries in the world have crosses on their flags and 15 have crescents, but the only country with a Star of David on its flag is still too much for some people.
Click to expand...

 
The size of Israel is approximately the size of New Jersey


----------



## rylah

*21st Knesset Sworn in Tuesday - Your News From Israel*

MKs receive their seating assignments and IDs as Israel's 21st Knesset
is sworn in with 49 new members.


----------



## rylah

*Rebbe Menahem Mendel Taub ZTZVK"L - tells his story at Memorial ceremony *

HaRav Taub was born in Transylvania, after Hungary was conquered by the Germans, he and all his brothers and sisters were sent to Auschwitz, where he was eventually the only one to survive through torture and medical experimentations, that prevented his beard from growing. He was already standing in the line to be burned, before being redeemed at the last moment, and became one of the most influencial leaders and know sages of the genearation. Rebbe Taub ZTTZVK"L went to his world this Sunday, 28.4, (tzadikim in their passing are called living). Here's what he said:

"Tremble o Heavens! Shma'a Yisrael!
We were redeemed for the saints that were sent into the fire.
We were redeemed for the saint that were sent into the waters.
What wickedness! From where did we come.

70 years ago, before the war ended, then we were in the Warsaw ghetto, several hours before we went out, I was standing before them wanting to throw me into the fire. I said "Shma'a Yisrael!", I said "Creator of the world, what would You have from this? In a bit I'm going to be with my brothers and sisters, my father and mother in law no one is left, let me live. I promise to You that I will say 'Shma'a Yisrael' among the living people."

My rabbis, for 70 years I have been trying to fulfill this promise! That I have promised to the Creator of the world. But what hurts me day and night is that thousands of years have passed that we have merited that Moshe Rabbenu brought the Torah from heavens. This is our life! Everything!

And unfortunately there raise people who, G-d forbid!, want to break the Torah, the Torah of Moshe.
What will be, if there's no Torah there's no whole of Israel!

We need, I ask and beg, from the great and holy rabbanim, You have merited from Heavens, that after the 6 million who went for sanctifying the name of Hashem, You have a merit everywhere You are, go from place to place, people want but need to open their hearts.

What assimilate, what assimilate? To bring closer to Hashem.
"Shma'a Yisrael! Your'e getting closer today to war..." (Devarim 20:3)
Why did we come together, to show that the tree was broken, but the root lays. The root of whole of Israel was, is and will be and they will come in the mercy of Hashem,  we will come to the root, don't leave Your roots.

If there's no Torah, G-d forbid, there's no revival and no place to live!

Let me tell You one thing, everyone will testify that America wants to help the Land of Israel. To destroy G-d forbid the man who wants to destroy the nation of Israel. And instantly the moment there raised people in the holy land that want to break the Torah, suddenly America is nowhere around.

And what's after? What's happening today? Hashem will have mercy. We have to strengthen and be strong, we are praying, asking for the Neshamah of Israel, You're getting closer today to war, and we all together, when we say in a moment Shma'a Yisrael, everyone will think that is ready to jump into fire for the name of Hashem, as we then stood and said Shma'a Yisrael:

*"Hear, O Israel: The Lord is our G-d; the Lord is One"!  - Devarim 6:4*


----------



## rylah

*Ya'akov Shweike - Tate (Father in Yiddish)*

By the ancient cave – of city of Hevron,
You'll see a man – standing all alone.
As the tears stream down his face,
"This is my hope, my request,
Where our forefathers rest."

"For our father Avraham – answer us.
In the merit of Yitzhak & Yaakov – I beg of you.
And in the merit of all of the holy mothers.
He pours out his soul, to our Father in heaven."

"Oh my Father, my dear Father,
The anguish of your children knows no end.
Reach out to us with Your helping hand.
Oh my Father, my dear Father,
How much more can whole of Yisrael take?
And remembers righteousness of fathers for our sake."

"We are your children Avaham - Yitzhak & Yaakov,
Won't you carry our prayers to the One above?"
As the tears stream down his face,
"This is my hope, my request, here where our forefathers rest."

Oh my Father, my dear Father...

"Oh My children, My dear children,
I've kept every precious tear, you've ever shed,
You will be redeemed forever and to eternity
All of your prayers- and heart wishes
Will bring closer the redemption
And remembers the righteousness of the fathers"


----------



## rylah

*The Holocaust with a Note on the Sephardic Experience*


----------



## rylah

*In the Merit of Righteous Women we'll go out of exile - Part 1 - Rabbi Alon Anava*

The Babylonian Talmud Sotah 11b says: Rabbi Avira expounded:  By the merit of righteous women who lived in that generation Israel was redeemed from Egypt.  And with the merit of righteous women in our generation WE will be redeemed from this exile. In this Video Rabbi Anava is addressing this subject and how it applies in our life.


----------



## rylah

*The Untold Exodus of Jews from Arab Lands*

When the world speaks of Middle Eastern refugees, it means Palestinian Arab refugees. The truth is that there were more Jews displaced from Arab countries since 1948 than Palestinians from Israel (856,000, as against 711,000, according to UN figures). Some people call the Jewish Exodus The Greatest Story never told. Meet Lyn Julius, author of "Uprooted: How 3,000 years of Jewish civilization in the Arab world vanished overnight".


----------



## rylah

*We Have Duty To Believe Them*


----------



## rylah

*Yishai Fleisher reporting from Ramat Beit Shemesh*

Cranes and Pregnant Women!
Just in time for Independence Day - seeing the rebirth of the land of Israel with your own eyes!

full video - Yishai Fleisher  ישי פליישר on Twitter


----------



## Yarddog

Mindful said:


> Were Palestinians the only refugees of the Arab-Israeli conflict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although much is heard about the plight of the Palestinian refugees, little is said about the Jews who fled from Arab states. Their situation had long been precarious. During the 1947 UNdebates, Arab leaders threatened them. For example, Egypt’s delegate told the General Assembly: “The lives of one million Jews in Muslim countries would be jeopardized by partition.”




Some Critics of Israel believe that Jews are not a people, .... that its only a religion.  Yet, when we talk about Muslims in Tunisia.... they are Tunisian , Muslims In the West bank are called Palstinian, Muslims in Iraq are Iraqi,
Yet all the 'Jews'  who lived in the countries of the Arab Crescent , had their homes and businesses taken from them and/ or were killed..... were not considered citizens of those countries by the Arabs living there... they were considered JEWS.   By their very actions, Arabs all over the middle east have helped to create the jewish state, they themselves by their *actions* have declared the Jews a "distinct people".  Now thier words say something else, but as we all know.. words lie,  actions tell the truth.

Jews of Yemen


----------



## rylah

*PM Netanyahu at the start of the Cabinet meeting*

"On behalf of all the citizens of Israel, I wish to send condolences to the family of Moshe Agadi, a father of four who was murdered by a rocket in Ashkelon. At this difficult hour, I would like to strengthen his family and wish you speedy and complete recovery for the wounded. Of blessed memory.

I instructed the IDF this morning to continue the massive attacks against terrorist elements in the Gaza Strip, and I have also extended the forces around the Gaza Strip with armored forces, artillery and infantry.

Hamas bears responsibility not only for its attacks and actions, but also for the activities of the Islamic Jihad, and it pays a very heavy price. I ask the citizens of Israel - strictly observe the orders of the Home Front Command, these are life saving orders. We are acting and will continue to act to restore peace and security to the residents of the south.

*Benjamin Netanyahu (@netanyahu) | Twitter*


----------



## rylah

*The Chief Rabbi called upon the public: 'Each of us must bear mutual responsibility, read chapters of Psalms and strengthen Torah study'
*
Rabbi David Lau in the wake of the escalation in the south: "Each of us must carry out mutual promises, read chapters of Psalms and strengthen Torah study for peace with Israel." Orly Harari, 05/05/19 09:46

Chief Rabbi of Israel, Rabbi David Lau, calls for the safety of the security forces and the people of Israel in the wake of the deterioration of the security situation in the south of the country.

"It is a time of trouble for Ya'akov to see that Israel's enemies are trying to harm children, women and adults with no fault of their own. We are Jewish believers and we must each take mutual responsibility, read chapters of Psalms and strengthen Torah study for peace with Israel, The Chief Rabbi called to say a chapter in Psalms and then to recite the prayer "Our brethren, all the house of Israel":

"For the conductor, a song of David. 
May the Lord answer you on a day of distress; may the name of the God of Jacob fortify you. 
May He send your aid from His sanctuary, and may He support you from Zion. 
May He remember all your meal offerings and may He accept your fat burnt offerings forever. 
May He give you as your heart [desires], and may He fulfill all your counsel. 
Let us sing praises for your salvation, and let us assemble in the name of our God; 
may the Lord fulfill all your requests. 
Now I know that the Lord saved His anointed; He answered him from His holy heavens;
with the mighty acts of salvation from His right hand. 
These trust in chariots and these in horses, but we-we mention the name of the Lord our God. 
They kneel and fall, but we rise and gain strength. 
O Lord, save [us]; may the King answer us on the day we call." *(Psalm 20)*

*"Our brothers all house of Yisrael*
*Subject to trouble and capture
Standing either in sea or land
The place (Hashem) will be merciful on them
And will bring them out from trouble to wellbeing
And from darkness to light and from slavery to redemption
This year quickly and soon
And say Amen"
*
Israel National News


----------



## rylah

It’s 79° and sunny in Ashkelon today. 5 year old Agam should be out playing with her friends, not running to bomb shelters.


----------



## rylah

* Mayor of Ashkelon in eulogy to city's resident, Moshe Agadi HY"D:
"A delusional reality, dangerous and inconceivable"
*
Hundreds of people came to participate in the funeral of Moshe Agadi HY"D in Ashkelon, who was killed yesterday in the barrage of missiles on the city

The mayor of Ashkelon writes to the city's resident, Moshe Agadi, who was killed by rocket fire: "Words will not be enough to describe the extent of the loss and the unbearable pain"

"We are now escorting Moshe Agadi HY"D, a resident of the city, who was killed by a rocket in his home. The unbearable ease with him Only last night Moshe was with us, spent Shabbat with his family, prayed in the synagogue, spoke and laughed, and now we are burying him in the dirt, can not last. This is a delusional, dangerous and inconceivable reality that no citizen of the State of Israel, even a resident of the city of Ashkelon, nor any child or child, should be part of it.

Round after round, escalation after escalation, often, too often, we pay the most expensive price a nation can pay for its basic right to defend itself - the price of life of those closest to us. In two days' time, we will mark the Memorial Day for the Fallen Soldiers of Israel and the Victims of Hostilities, a day that is a silent reminder of the price we are paying.

We are not eager for battle, but our enemies must know that they, too, must pay a price for the blood of our spilled Jewish brethren. Innocent blood, all they wanted was to live in peace in the Land of Israel, to establish their home, to grow and grow old in our beloved land."


----------



## rylah

Noy lives in Ashkelon, an Israeli city right near Gaza. As an older sister, she felt responsible for the safety of her little brother and sisters. She filmed this footage as she ran with them to bomb shelters more than 4 times in one night.

**


----------



## rylah

*Be'er Sheva: A wedding in a bomb shelter. **Outside, rocket launches;
In the shelter - another household was built in Israel.*

In the bomb shelter in Be'er Sheva, where Rabbi Yehudah Deri went for cover, the city's rabbi,  he found a bride and groom waiting anxiously for their marriage. TheRabbi decided - and performed: put up a canopy, and put the excited couple under it, watch on *Kikar Shabat News*:


Hashem showed Moshe Rabbenu all what was going to happen to Israel today and in the future, knowing about all the exiles and hardships he saw, this is the last thing Moshe Rabbenu said to the nation of Israel:

"Fortunate are you, O Israel! Who is like you, O people whose salvation is through the Lord, the Shield Who helps you, your majestic Sword! Your enemies will lie to you, but you will tread upon their heights." (Devarim 33)

AM YISRAEL CHAI!


----------



## Mindful

The Pals are being described as 'militants' on the news.


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> The Pals are being described as 'militants' on the news.



Maybe the Pals will be out today at the border gee-had flying their flags emblazoned with a Swastica. Just pious Moslems.


----------



## rylah

*Smotrich on the cease-fire: Another mistake in the chain of errors in Gaza*
Smotrich to the Jewish Voice: A much stronger response was required, but even that would not bring about a solution. In the meantime: entering the coalition and presenting a strategic solution, the liberation of the Gaza Strip, and migration

Two days after a terrorist attack on Israel by the Palestinian terrorist organizations in Gaza, in which four people were killed and more than 200 wounded, a cease-fire was declared before the terrorist organizations. In an interview with the Jewish voice, Knesset Member Bezalel Smotrich said that this cease-fire in the way it is achieved is another mistake in the chain of conduct vis-à-vis Gaza, and that such a ceasefire should only come after a week in which Israel is crushing the terrorist organizations.

However, Smotrich stressed that the continuation of the fighting with Hamas would not lead to a solution without a political and international decision on a systemic and strategic solution in the Gaza Strip. "This cease-fire is just as wrong as its predecessors, and like its predecessors is a product of the fact that the State of Israel today has no strategic solution to Gaza.

In his view, Netanyahu is right, because to topple Hamas is not an option from his point of view, because the alternative is to bring Abu Mazen. And of course it's worse, replacing a cow with a donkey. There is no one else in the world willing to take responsibility. And the third thing is the main problem, he is not willing to take responsibility, "says Smotrich.

*A real solution is needed for Gaza *
"In the end, a real solution to Hamas in Gaza is, of course, to bring it down, to enter Gaza again, to make order, to open Gaza's gates to immigration and to remove three-quarters of the population there today. This population is an unnatural refugee population, and it has no chance in the world of succeeding in such a small place. To build the settlements in Gush Katif and then to return to the normal, correct reality of someone willing to live under Jewish rule. Just like in my Decisive Plan.

The three divisions correspond to those divisions of Yehoshua Bin Nun. Those who wish to accept will accept, those who want to go goes and those who want to fight to fight. As long as there's no will in the government and cabinet, I'm there with Gd's help, and wherever I intend to put this option on the table, and there is no other option. "

*Entry into the government*
MK Smotrich spoke of the terms of the coalition negotiations that his party is currently presenting. As far as he is concerned, even after the rocket attack killed four civilians and wounded hundreds, he sees no obstacle in entering a coalition with Netanyahu. Smotrich sees most of his mission in raising the agenda of his political plan for the Gaza problem. However, he stresses that until then Israel must respond to any Arab aggression with a crushing blow.

"You know very well that this is a process that need refined public and political maturity and will not happen in one day, it's not a matter of putting a demand in the negotiations to return to Gaza, and it happens because I asked for it in the negotiations. We have to say it, we have to put it on the table, we need to explain it, we need a very large international work plan. In the end, taking 1.5 million Arabs out of Gaza is a process that needs partnership from all over the world. Also of helping countries, and countries in the region, including Europe, taking them all in their place. This is a process with international committees, etc., as they do if they want to advance a diplomatic plan. "

*Harsh tactical responses*
Regarding tactical conduct against Hamas until the day Israel decides to return to Gaza, Smotrich says: "Therefore, I feel that my tactical level may be to demand strong tactical responses. I certainly think that even without the prime minister having a strategic solution, the tactical level must respond much more sharply. This cease-fire should have taken place a week after Hamas had been pounded and we put it on its knees when it raised its white flag and begged. Then even a little more to pulverize it and then stop. " However, he stresses that even a demand to "mop up Hamas" is not a demand presented in coalition negotiations.

"This too is not something you demand in the negotiations, what will be written in the coalition agreement?" The State of Israel will not take a cease-fire before it is a distraction to Hamas? "In my opinion, my greatest task in the Gaza context is to put on the table all the time, even within Israeli society, the attempts to jumpstart international partnerships, the understanding that in the end there is no other solution to Gaza except for the return of The State of Israel, approach and taking on a renewed responsibility and then, as I said, encouraging very large immigration. "

*The Jewish Voice News - 10:22 06/05/2019*


----------



## rylah

*The Rockets from Gaza began in Oslo*

Leftist commentators, its spokesmen and other supporters of withdrawal and concessions hear the sounds of rockets exploding; they see the sights, the spectacle of funerals and frightened residents but they  resume their biased positions as if nothing is happening around us.  "It's not because of the Disengagement", they say, declaring that "even before the Disengagement there were missiles" presenting data and numbers. The time has come to answer these claims, to put an end to the tendentious information that they serve up to us.

Let us refresh our memories:

Indeed, the attacks of missiles and rockets on the Israeli home front did not begin with the uprooting of Gush Katif. There were such attacks before then, but an examination of the facts from a much earlier time will allow us to come to a true understanding and draw conclusions for the future:

As long as the IDF controlled the entire Gaza Strip there were no missiles. Indeed, in 1987 there was the first Intifada, but the weapons that the Arabs used on us then were stones and sometimes even Molotov cocktails. Nothing more than that. The IDF monitored the roads and had a presence in the cities. The security forces had comprehensive intelligence and many terror attacks were prevented while even in their planning phase. Attempts to smuggle weapons were thwarted. The reason for this is simple: the IDF was there.

And then, instead of putting down the intifada once and for all, some leaders dreamed up withdrawals and concessions with the idea of rewarding the attacker and signed the Oslo Accords. The Gaza-Jericho accord was signed in May 1994, and the IDF left most parts of the Gaza Strip; they withdrew from the cities and the villages except for Gush Katif, Netzarim, Kfar Darom, Eli Sinai and Dugit, and the area was abandoned to the control of the Palestinian Authority.

It began with aging mortars , remember? “Patzmarim” in Hebrew.  When the first mortar was launched at Netzarim in January 2001, we deluded ourselves with the sentence "Well – it's just a mortar" but since then, they have only become more sophisticated and we have tied our own hands with the question, "What – are we going to reconquer Gaza?" And we made ourselves powerless. Some of these problems were corrected in Judea and Samaria during Operation Protective Wall, when the IDF presence returned to all of the cities and the villages. In Gaza, on the other hand, there was no such operation. This is the reason that there are no rockets from Judea and Samaria, but from Gaza there are so many.

From then on, the Arabs had the freedom of action and the calm to plan escalation, raising the level, improving their rockets and missiles, arming themselves and organizing their military. No one disturbed them. The first rockets were primitive; they were much less destructive and less accurate, but step by step the terrorists improved and the rockets began to reach the communities of Gush Katif and later to Sderot and even further.

Even these painful signals did not arouse the Israeli leadership and did not cause it to change its policy. Then came the Disengagement plan and the uprooting of the communities of Gush Katif and northern Samaria with the delusional and baseless hope that the enemy would turn the Strip into a Singapore of the Middle East. The withdrawal of the IDF from the Strip gave the Arabs of Gaza even more freedom of action. Hamas brutally and violently took over the leadership of the Gaza Strip from the PA and expedited the development of rockets and missiles to the present situation in which they can reach Tel Aviv and its suburbs.

Along with all of this, Hamas' capabilities have grown underground and it began digging terror tunnels many kilometers in length with the aim of carrying out abductions and strategic conquests. In the absence of an Israeli presence in the Strip Hamas  caught us off guard and prepared its underground terror.

This is the reality and this is history. Anyone who takes the primitive drizzle of rockets before the Disengagement as proof that it was not the Disengagement that caused the present rounds of disaster we are experiencing, are lying in their souls and deceiving all of us. If the government of Israel had not signed the Oslo Accords and abandoned the Gaza Strip to the terrorists, and if we had not added to this disastrous agreement, a total disengagement from the Gaza Strip, which, as we know, is also part of the Land of Israel - if we had then already applied our full sovereignty over Gaza, we would not have come to the difficult situation in which we are now.

Now, shortly before Trump's plan is publicized, we must remember the facts and acknowledge them and internalize the fact that peace and security will only be brought about by Israeli control of the entire territory. Abandoning any territory to Arab rule will bring about more and much more destructive rockets, this time from the hills of Samaria to Gush Dan, Jerusalem and more.

*Sovereignty Movement Youth  - Rocket from Gaza started in Oslo*


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu's proposal to Smotrich *
The prime minister does not intend to grant the Justice Ministry to the Right Unity List, and passed a respectable proposal to the national religious list.

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu suggested to Bezalel Smotrich to accept the Ministry of Public Security instead of the Ministry of Justice.

In addition, the list of right-wing parties will receive two seats in the political security cabinet, Smotrich and the chairman of the list, Rabbi Rafi Peretz. On Saturday night, Smotrich and Netanyahu met for about two hours. The chairman of the National Union suggested that the prime minister hold marathon talks with the parties to enter the next coalition.

Smotrich suggested conducting talks within three to four days to end all coalition talks within a short time and to form a new government immediately after Independence Day. Sources in the Likud said that the prime minister heard the proposal, but it appears he will not accept it and will continue to conduct the negotiations at the usual pace, and will even ask the president for a two-week extension, which is permitted by law. 
*Arutz Sheva 7 *


----------



## Mindful

*The logic of Palestinian Blackmail.*
In accordance with recent Knesset legislation, Israel has deducted from the taxes it collects on behalf of the PA the amount the latter pays to terrorists and their families. Mahmoud Abbas, the president of the PA, has as a result refused to accept any tax revenue transferred by Jerusalem short of the whole amount, thus threatening to precipitate a financial crisis that could cause the collapse of the PA. *Efraim Inbar* comments:

The Palestinian strategy is clear. Abbas is trying to scare Israel and the world community into believing the relative stability in the West Bank will come to an end, leading to chaos and terror. The PA leadership is emulating Hamas’s behavior by threatening that a humanitarian disaster will ensue unless more financial aid is rendered. Hamas has been playing this same game for years in Gaza. Israel and other international actors—the United States is a sober exception—seem to fall repeatedly for these Palestinians schemes.


The Logic of Palestinian Blackmail


----------



## Mindful

^Israel, [however], is doing more than its share to bolster the Palestinian economy—providing jobs to Palestinians in the Israeli labor market; supplying water, electricity, and health services to Palestinians; and keeping Hamas from overthrowing Abbas. Moreover, it is active in raising funds internationally for the PA.

And thus nobody should cave to Palestinian blackmail. While it is best for all concerned to ensure a decent standard of living for Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, it is highly unlikely that the PA will economically collapse. After all, the PA is a very good business for the kleptocratic leaders of the regime in Ramallah. Marked by corruption and nepotism, the PA is a source of significant income for Abbas and his coterie. This gang will not kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> ^Israel, [however], is doing more than its share to bolster the Palestinian economy—providing jobs to Palestinians in the Israeli labor market; supplying water, electricity, and health services to Palestinians; and keeping Hamas from overthrowing Abbas. Moreover, it is active in raising funds internationally for the PA.
> 
> And thus nobody should cave to Palestinian blackmail. While it is best for all concerned to ensure a decent standard of living for Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, it is highly unlikely that the PA will economically collapse. After all, the PA is a very good business for the kleptocratic leaders of the regime in Ramallah. Marked by corruption and nepotism, the PA is a source of significant income for Abbas and his coterie. This gang will not kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.


Indeed, the PA is a classic bantustan government. It is necessary for Israel to maintain its occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Israel, [however], is doing more than its share to bolster the Palestinian economy—providing jobs to Palestinians in the Israeli labor market; supplying water, electricity, and health services to Palestinians; and keeping Hamas from overthrowing Abbas. Moreover, it is active in raising funds internationally for the PA.
> 
> And thus nobody should cave to Palestinian blackmail. While it is best for all concerned to ensure a decent standard of living for Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, it is highly unlikely that the PA will economically collapse. After all, the PA is a very good business for the kleptocratic leaders of the regime in Ramallah. Marked by corruption and nepotism, the PA is a source of significant income for Abbas and his coterie. This gang will not kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the PA is a classic bantustan government. It is necessary for Israel to maintain its occupation.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you are cutting and pasting the slogans you read and not offering anything to support your slogans.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Israel, [however], is doing more than its share to bolster the Palestinian economy—providing jobs to Palestinians in the Israeli labor market; supplying water, electricity, and health services to Palestinians; and keeping Hamas from overthrowing Abbas. Moreover, it is active in raising funds internationally for the PA.
> 
> And thus nobody should cave to Palestinian blackmail. While it is best for all concerned to ensure a decent standard of living for Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, it is highly unlikely that the PA will economically collapse. After all, the PA is a very good business for the kleptocratic leaders of the regime in Ramallah. Marked by corruption and nepotism, the PA is a source of significant income for Abbas and his coterie. This gang will not kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the PA is a classic bantustan government. It is necessary for Israel to maintain its occupation.
Click to expand...


And what difference did your saying that make?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Israel, [however], is doing more than its share to bolster the Palestinian economy—providing jobs to Palestinians in the Israeli labor market; supplying water, electricity, and health services to Palestinians; and keeping Hamas from overthrowing Abbas. Moreover, it is active in raising funds internationally for the PA.
> 
> And thus nobody should cave to Palestinian blackmail. While it is best for all concerned to ensure a decent standard of living for Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, it is highly unlikely that the PA will economically collapse. After all, the PA is a very good business for the kleptocratic leaders of the regime in Ramallah. Marked by corruption and nepotism, the PA is a source of significant income for Abbas and his coterie. This gang will not kill the goose that lays the golden eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the PA is a classic bantustan government. It is necessary for Israel to maintain its occupation.
Click to expand...


That's just a beat up racist libel.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Memorial Day Commences at Sundown - Your News From Israel*

Israeli Memorial Day begins this evening here in #Israel to commemorate the lives of the fallen soldiers of Israel and victims of terrorists.


----------



## rylah

*Mother of Teenage Terror Victim Spreads Message of Hope*

_"Rabbi Akiva taught: In the merit of righteous women that were in that generation Israel got out of Egypt"  (Yalkut Shim'oni, Psalm 68, sign 795) _

And generations are not redeemed but by virtue of righteous women of the generation.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## rylah

*Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*

The failed electoral run by the nascent New Right party that recruited popular Anglo journalist Carolyn Glick has left her with all options open, including a possible future as Israel’s next Ambassador to the United Nations, according to some media reports.

Glick is reportedly on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s short list of those being considered for the post.

An immigrant to Israel from the United States, Glick spent decades working as a columnist and editor for _The Jerusalem Post_.

A resident of the Gush Etzion city of Efrat, she is well-known in Anglo communities across the country and abroad for her strong advocacy on behalf of legal reform and application of Israeli civil law to Area C.

“As a writer, I was heartened beyond belief when, at the end of the campaign, Netanyahu talked about apply Israeli law to Judea and Samaria,” Glick told _The Jerusalem Post_ in an interview.

“I would feel even more vindicated if the Trump plan won’t call for two states – after 19 years of writing – so we won’t go back on the merry-go-round from Elm Street. Nothing is more vindicating than what I wrote in 2013 being adopted in 2019 by the leaders of Israel and the United States.”

*My Jewish Learning - Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*


I always said that Israel would gain a lot if she takes an official diplomatic position.
That job is for Glick, naturally.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> The failed electoral run by the nascent New Right party that recruited popular Anglo journalist Carolyn Glick has left her with all options open, including a possible future as Israel’s next Ambassador to the United Nations, according to some media reports.
> 
> Glick is reportedly on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s short list of those being considered for the post.
> 
> An immigrant to Israel from the United States, Glick spent decades working as a columnist and editor for _The Jerusalem Post_.
> 
> A resident of the Gush Etzion city of Efrat, she is well-known in Anglo communities across the country and abroad for her strong advocacy on behalf of legal reform and application of Israeli civil law to Area C.
> 
> “As a writer, I was heartened beyond belief when, at the end of the campaign, Netanyahu talked about apply Israeli law to Judea and Samaria,” Glick told _The Jerusalem Post_ in an interview.
> 
> “I would feel even more vindicated if the Trump plan won’t call for two states – after 19 years of writing – so we won’t go back on the merry-go-round from Elm Street. Nothing is more vindicating than what I wrote in 2013 being adopted in 2019 by the leaders of Israel and the United States.”
> 
> *My Jewish Learning - Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> 
> I always said that Israel would gain a lot if she takes an official diplomatic position.
> That job is for Glick, naturally.


Idon't agree with her much, but she has more functioning brain cells than anyone else in the Israeli government.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> The failed electoral run by the nascent New Right party that recruited popular Anglo journalist Carolyn Glick has left her with all options open, including a possible future as Israel’s next Ambassador to the United Nations, according to some media reports.
> 
> Glick is reportedly on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s short list of those being considered for the post.
> 
> An immigrant to Israel from the United States, Glick spent decades working as a columnist and editor for _The Jerusalem Post_.
> 
> A resident of the Gush Etzion city of Efrat, she is well-known in Anglo communities across the country and abroad for her strong advocacy on behalf of legal reform and application of Israeli civil law to Area C.
> 
> “As a writer, I was heartened beyond belief when, at the end of the campaign, Netanyahu talked about apply Israeli law to Judea and Samaria,” Glick told _The Jerusalem Post_ in an interview.
> 
> “I would feel even more vindicated if the Trump plan won’t call for two states – after 19 years of writing – so we won’t go back on the merry-go-round from Elm Street. Nothing is more vindicating than what I wrote in 2013 being adopted in 2019 by the leaders of Israel and the United States.”
> 
> *My Jewish Learning - Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> 
> I always said that Israel would gain a lot if she takes an official diplomatic position.
> That job is for Glick, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> Idon't agree with her much, but she has more functioning brain cells than anyone else in the Israeli government.
Click to expand...


Know them well, do you?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> The failed electoral run by the nascent New Right party that recruited popular Anglo journalist Carolyn Glick has left her with all options open, including a possible future as Israel’s next Ambassador to the United Nations, according to some media reports.
> 
> Glick is reportedly on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s short list of those being considered for the post.
> 
> An immigrant to Israel from the United States, Glick spent decades working as a columnist and editor for _The Jerusalem Post_.
> 
> A resident of the Gush Etzion city of Efrat, she is well-known in Anglo communities across the country and abroad for her strong advocacy on behalf of legal reform and application of Israeli civil law to Area C.
> 
> “As a writer, I was heartened beyond belief when, at the end of the campaign, Netanyahu talked about apply Israeli law to Judea and Samaria,” Glick told _The Jerusalem Post_ in an interview.
> 
> “I would feel even more vindicated if the Trump plan won’t call for two states – after 19 years of writing – so we won’t go back on the merry-go-round from Elm Street. Nothing is more vindicating than what I wrote in 2013 being adopted in 2019 by the leaders of Israel and the United States.”
> 
> *My Jewish Learning - Could Caroline Glick Be Israel’s Next UN Ambassador?*
> 
> 
> I always said that Israel would gain a lot if she takes an official diplomatic position.
> That job is for Glick, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> Idon't agree with her much, but she has more functioning brain cells than anyone else in the Israeli government.
Click to expand...


Would rather worry if You did.
I don't think anyone who praises Cortez is in position to discuss brain cells.


----------



## rylah

*Free Avera Mengistu*

Share and spread forth


----------



## rylah

*Lighters of the Independence Day Torch - Your News From Israel*

Independence celebrations begin after the lighting of the 12 torches to officially mark the closure of Yom Hazikaron.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *Lighters of the Independence Day Torch - Your News From Israel*
> 
> Independence celebrations begin after the lighting of the 12 torches to officially mark the closure of Yom Hazikaron.



12 torches for the 12 Tribes of Israel?


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lighters of the Independence Day Torch - Your News From Israel*
> 
> Independence celebrations begin after the lighting of the 12 torches to officially mark the closure of Yom Hazikaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 torches for the 12 Tribes of Israel?
Click to expand...







I guess so,
a Cohen Gadol used to wear a breastplate, with 12 stones for each tribe.


----------



## rylah

*"Great Light" - Rishol LeZion Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu ZTZ"L*

Q. How does the rabbi see the state approaching its year of wisdom (then 60th day of independence)?

R. Elayhu.:* I don't want to see shades. I see big light in the state. There was never a time with much lights as our time in our country.* In the state there is an important  Torah center. Blessed be Hashem, there're a lot of yeshivot in their variety, regular yeshivot, idf yeshivot, wonderful youth, rabbi great of Torah. 
The educational influence of the state of Israel is also good, even though there're phenomenas that require treatment and correction. My hope is that the atmosphere of Israel will influence for the good 
(Interview to Yonah Cohen, 'Hatzofeh', independence day '87)

*The Chief Rabbinate fixed to say Hallel on the Day of Independence,* for following reasons: we went out of slavery to freedom, from foreign rule to our independent rule, the gates of the country are open to every Jew and the multiplicity of the Torah institutions etc. - *those are certain signs of redemption. *May there be will that we merit the coming of Meshiah Tzidkenu, and for full redemption quickly in our days Amen.
(Q&A of Chief Rabbi, 2nd booklet p.317)

Regarding celebration of the Day of Independence and Day of Jerusalem - *there's no doubt that in these days miracles and wonders were made for our fathers and us, can say even wonders of wonders,* therefore many stood to annihilate us, and with little means Hashem helped that we were saved from them, and our hand overpowered our enemies. It is clear that these miracles that were done to us, not in our merit they were done,  but in the merit our fathers and the fathers of their ancestors, that all were joined all together. Therefore, according to Jewish Law, everyone whom a miracle was made must thank glorify (Hallel), praise and raise the name of Hashem. King David regulated  special chapters in Psalms to be said by anyone whom was made a miracle. The Spharadim had a traditio of saying the Hallel without blessing, it is to be said after Kadish Titkabal after the "And came to Zion". *In these days there's no Viduy, because there were made great miracles to Israel.*
(Q&A of the Chief Rabbi, 2nd booklet p. 457)

*L'Oro - Study in light of the teaching of Rabbi Avraham Kook ZTZ"L*


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Independence Day celebrations at Beit El yeshiva*

*Watch: Independence Day celebrations at the Merkaz Harav Yeshiva*

*Live: Independence Day air show*
*



*


----------



## rylah

*Top 5 Events of the Past Year in Israel*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*












*
Avihai Adrei asked his followers to photograph a greeting to Israel
for the Day of Independence with a passport and received greetings from Gaza, Egypt, Syria and Yemen - Elior Levy • אליאור לוי on Twitter


----------



## rylah

*MK Sharan Haskel is outraged against the venomous criticism against Linor Abergel and decided to wear a head covering for the week in solidarity
*
The torchlighting ceremony is an unifying ceremony for all citizens of Israel. The Israeli fabric is composed of a mosaic of religions, faiths, cultures, women and men. Our ability to survive in this country - despite the rifts between us - stems from the ability to contain, respect and accept each other.

Unfortunately, I have seen Harari's venomous criticism of the excellent host of the torchlight, Linor Abergil. A criticism that puts a knife of hatred between the ultra-Orthodox and the secular, and even between Mizrahim and Ashkenazim, in its terrible arrogance. Beyond that, and even worse, I saw a lot of criticism from women and men about a woman who chose to cover her head.

The choice of a woman to put a head covering is personal, individual, and above all should be her; And no one else's. Men who criticize and ridicule a woman's choice to wear a head cover are no different from men who demand that their wives or daughters put it on. In both cases, it's a patronage that simply rejects me.

And the women among us who dare to tell another woman what her choice should be in her life make me realize that feminism is a long way from going. We, as women, have historically made social dictates about how we should live, but not only of men. Women too were often a major obstacle to the revolution that liberated us, because not only did they not dare to challenge the world order, but chose to participate in it.

Feminism is a personal choice of each and every one to do and how to live her life - what to wear, what to learn, how to work, how and when to start a family and with whom. It's our life and our decisions alone. Women, remember that before you decide for someone else what is right or what is good for her.

Therefore, not only out of solidarity with Linor - who was so beautiful with her head covering - but as a protest against patronage, arrogance and disguise, I will go this week with a headscarf, hoping to open these hearts and minds to those women and men. I call on secular women to stand by the traditional women, the ultra-Orthodox and the Arab women who cover their heads by choice! And change their Facebook picture to a picture with a head covering.

*



*
(Linor Abergil)




Sharren Haskel שרן השכל


----------



## rylah

*Corine Gideon joins the "Shavis Protest"*
*The storm surrounding the head covering worn by Linor Abergil at the torchlighting ceremony, and around the retired judge who spoke against her religious / fashion choice, is in full swing. Now, even the "people" facilitator Korine God'on supports Abergil in a hot Post in Instagram, in which she is filmed with a Shavis covering her head.
*
After Ayelet Shaked, Miri Regev and Sharren Heskel, Corine Gid'on, the coordinator of "People" in Keshet 12, joins the "Shavis Protest". For those who are not familiar with the details, the story about the head covering of the torchbearers presenter, former Miss World Linor Abergil, sparked a storm in the net when retired judge Oded El-Egon published a Facebook post in which he expressed his opposition to the choice of a presenter with a headdress,  calling it a a "multi-level tarbush". Al-Yagun went on to write vulgar references stirring a wide outrage.






"The outrageous criticism of Linor Abergil made me furious!" Gid'on wrote in her instagram account, "Linor, Miss World and a lawyer, is one of the most prominent women in Israel, who had a head covering when she landed the torchlight ceremony." (Even though I do not understand what the problem is with the tarbush), and not only that, but also to criticize her dress, which for his taste was tight, making Linor a hypocrite who on the one hand wears a head covering and wears a flattering dress.

The moderator, who recently married her partner who comes from an Haredi background, continued her criticism of the retired judge: "This is a remark that has no place, not only is it chauvinistic and sexist (because no one criticizes Amit Segal for example wearing a skullcap on television) A man, in this case a woman, and the realization of her faith. "

Corinne Gideon promised to continue her Shavis Protest outside the boundaries of the instagram, and held: "The only thing that is interesting is that Linor Abergil was wonderful and the ceremony was excellent, the diversity is welcome and there is room for everyone, with a little tolerance for the other? Today in the "People" my Shavis Protest.






Source : Mako News - Corine Gideon join Shavis Protest


Ain't that classy and beautiful?


----------



## rylah

*Mayor of Seoul on a historic visit to the Western Wall*

The peak of the Seoul mayor's visit yesterday was a tour of the Western Wall Tunnels that opened for him. The Mayor of Park was led by the Chief Rabbi of Korea, Rabbi Asher Litzman, who preached Torah to his mayor before returning to Seoul to celebrate independence and eat kimchi (kosher).

Source: YONACO - Korea Business Experts





Until recently Seoul avoided open business contacts and support for Israel, 
because they were mainly aiming at the Arab market.


----------



## rylah

*"We disappeared."*
*The story of Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa*

The stories of the people who witnessed the end of Jewish life in their countries of origin, from Iraq to Libya, and were forced to start from scratch: the Jewish refugees from the Middle East and North Africa. Jewish presence in Arab countries long predates Islam and the Arab conquest of the Middle East and goes back to Biblical times. According to official statistics, over 850,000 Jews were forced to leave their homes in Arab countries between 1948 and the early 1970s. Today, there are fewer than 7,000 Jews left.


----------



## rylah

*Women & Politics in Israel Today, with Einat Wilf and Tamara Wittes*


----------



## MaryL

I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.


----------



## rylah

MaryL said:


> I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.



Because in the chauvinistic middle east Jews have been dhimmis for generations,
on about the same social layer as a woman.

How dare Jews and women raise their head kinda attitude.


----------



## rylah

BS"D
*Israel Ranked 13th Happiest Country in the World*

#Israel has just been ranked the 13th happiest country in the world,
and that’s largely due the country’s health.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MaryL said:


> I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.


It is not a problem of Palestinians not able to live with Jews. Israel, from its inception, has always wanted all of Palestine without the Palestinians. Israel pursues that policy to today. Israeli policy has always been* the *problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a problem of Palestinians not able to live with Jews. Israel, from its inception, has always wanted all of Palestine without the Palestinians. Israel pursues that policy to today. Israeli policy has always been* the *problem.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you’re hoping to display your apologetics for Islamic ideology that teaches revulsion for Jews. 

It is not a problem for Arabs-Moslems to live with Jews? 

Indeed: 
Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Guy Bechor: Lies they've told You about Demographics*

We have a country 70 year young, that we have prepared for her for 2000 years, and therefore we came ready. And we see a demographic rise in opposition to all that's been said and in all aspects.
First of all, in the state of Israel there're 9mil citizens, and with the rate of growth here it's in 6 years will be above 10mil, double digit which means about a middle sized country and not small.

*Jews and Arabs:* about 7.25mil Jews, and if You want to look at it compared to the Muslims or differently, then we have a bit less than 7mil by religious definition, but by nationality 7.25mil. Because the CBS, and it's important that the viewers know, counts apples against oranges. It counts Arabs by nationality therefore adds the Muslims, Christians, Druze citizens, and East Jerusalem who are residents but not citizens, while among Jews it counts religion. So it separated us from others. Those who in USSR were insulted as Jews turned all of a sudden to "others". That a fraud trick by the CBS, time for every viewer to know it - in order to raise the statistics of Arabs and lower those of the Jews.

News13: "Does CBS have a malice intent in the method of its research? It's a heavy accusation, what is the interest?"

Dr. Bechor: "Yes, what we have seen today, the PC Cult.
The interest is to lower the percentage of Jews, merely an arithmetic trick, and raise the Arabs. But since the establishment of the state it's 20% Arabs and 80% Jews. And these "others" is very insulting, because they're Jews and speak Hebrew. They're 'assimilating', another strong word, though in the western world Jews indeed assimilate and disappear, here they serve in the army marry within the Jewish nationality, but even if so, Jews according to religion almost 7mil.
In the beginning of the last century there were only about 20,000-30,000 Jews in Israel, today 7 million. In the US, I always ask and they are always mistaken - where are there more Jews in the US or Israel? 
Everyone says in the US, however in Israel there're about a million Jews more than in the US, that is a wonderful thing, because in the beginning of the last century there were already 2-3 mil Jews in the US compared to almost none here.

*In Judea and Samaria*, according to the Bureau of Internal Affairs, I don't want to use CBS, according to the BIA - there're 775,000 Jews who live beyond the Green Line.
Of whom 450,00 in Judea Samaria, and 325,000 beyond the Green Line in Jerusalem. Meaning the 1st million is a distance of a touch. And that means that that the statistic of Jews in Judea Samaria and east Jerusalem, is between half and third that of the Palestinians. Therefore the old attitude that Palestinians are this " endless ocean" doesn't exist. With this growth rate, they will be half because no one really knows how Palestinians are there, that's a secret. Their CBS was founded as a result, relies, and tries to mirror the statistics of Israel's internal immigration since the Soviet breakup. They merely add half a million each year, so it's already "6, 7, 8 million" and no covering for the words.

The birthrate in the state of Israel is all time high, and the next OECD country below us is with 1 child less, 3.1 overall average for the state of Israel. That's a lot! There's no Western country surpassing the 2%, none. And that's  the best answer to all those professors with their dooming predictions for Israel. The Jews reached 3.16 children per Jewish mother, compared to 3.1, in 2017, for an Arab mother. Thus it has already surpassed.

Look I don't like demographics, but that's how things were presented to pres. Bush before the Disengagement from Gaza. Then there were Tzipi Livni, Olmert and Sharon who came and told pres. Bush "We have to disengage because of demography". He responded with "who disengages from lands of a country because of demographics?", it's all documented in the book of David Mekovski.

Next, in 2018 about 30,00 immigrant came to Israel, twice more than decade ago. That's alright, but You're right that it is possible to reach 50,000- 60,000. Yes, we indeed live in a world where Jews in France, in England, in Germany, in the US! Who would have believed? America- not good for the Jews. From Russia alone there arrived almost 11,000, why? The living conditions are worse and antisemitism on the rise.

I hope the upcoming govt will realize the historic circumstance here,
that there's a possibility to bring 60,000 immigrants.
And all those who always mention "And how many leave the country, tens of thousands?" We will burst that urban legend as well - official data of the state of Israel of 2016, the last data available, left the country (defined by more than 1 year, including students) 15,200, among whom are 4,200 Arabs, returned 8,900. We stood in 2016 at about 6,300 below, that is the smallest minus or among the lowest in the country's history since establishment. 30 years ago, there indeed was a minus of tens of thousands.

*Therefore I address the Israelis abroad, and I know they do see us abroad,
and I tell them openly - Your place is being taken now.
If You don't return now, later don't tell us You didn't know, now You know.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a problem of Palestinians not able to live with Jews. Israel, from its inception, has always wanted all of Palestine without the Palestinians. Israel pursues that policy to today. Israeli policy has always been* the *problem.
Click to expand...

You just keep spreading false blood libels against the victim and all objective reality.
That still doesn't explain the genocidal demand for a Jew- free Palestine.

But fact remains, it were the Jews who were virtually all ethnically cleansed,
from every conner of the middle east by the Arabs.





There're now more Arabs and Jews living in the land than ever before.
Guess who was wrong?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I myself ask: why can't Muslims (and that's who we are talking about here) just live with Jews? In my minds eye, if they stopped acting like children and grew up. Stop the rocket attacks and killing children  or hurting  innocent bystanders .  Accept change, and stop hating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the chauvinistic middle east Jews have been dhimmis for generations,
> on about the same social layer as a woman.
> 
> How dare Jews and women raise their head kinda attitude.
Click to expand...

*Einat Wilf - How Israel Can Achieve Victory*


I believe the media hasn't realized and acknowledged yet, there was a psychological switch pressed abroad and within...this detachment from reality of the media was clearly seen during last week, even the usual conundrums against Israel didn't buy, while more and more Arab and western countries immediately sided against the Jihadis.

Not saying all pink, but certainly a shift to a clear decision long term.
They just don't know how to 'eat it', yet.


----------



## rylah

*She's the Most Remarkable Entrepreneur in the Country and Wework Agrees!*

So how phenomenal are Israeli entrepreneurs? How remarkable are they? This remarkable!
Started the day at the Knesset, Israel's parliament, meeting an MK. Can't share more info about that meeting quite yet but stay tuned. After that, it was time to meet a legend.

Went to Crave Gourmet Street Food to meet Yehudit Abrams. But first? The Crave staff, aka Nachum Aranov gave me some VIP treatment, and we talked about the menu on camera a bit. Then? Yehudit. Born in Idaho, not Jewish, converted, became a physician, an engineer, worked at NASA, came to Israel, and is now building something that will change the lives of millions, and fundamentally solve a huge global issue. Watch this interview. Yehudit is phenomenal, Monither is phenomenal. What a day. WHAT A DAY!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Again, with the cryptic and ambiguous messsages.  It really hurts my head to contemplate this.



P F Tinmore said:


> It is not a problem of Palestinians not able to live with Jews. Israel, from its inception, has always wanted all of Palestine without the Palestinians. Israel pursues that policy to today. Israeli policy has always been* the *problem.


*(QUESTION)*

Save me the migraine.  Why don't you just tell me _(specifically)_ the policy you have an exception to_ *?**??*_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*The protest is getting dressed: Druze, Muslims and Jews with Shavis*
*In solidarity with Linor Abergil: all that was needed was one post and a few more vulgar jokes to wake the social network to a protest that seemed to be waiting to erupt. Hundreds of pictures of women and men, religious, secular and non-Jewish, have flooded the network for the third day under a variety of labels: from "not ashamed" to the "Shavis protest"*

Like a match in a gas field, all that was needed to set the screen on fire was to utter one indignation of a retired judge, and a few minor glances on Linor Abergil's headdress, Miss World (retired) and a woman empowered enough to charmly guide Lightning ceremony.

In the social microcosm of the network, the post of Oded El-Egon, the former president of the Be'er Sheva Magistrate's Court, caused the Big Bang after calling the fancy kerchief that she wore a "high-fez feat" (and remarked another sexist comment on her body and dress).

It started with several posts of protest, one of the first - by MK Shareen Heskel ("the Likud") who rushed to upload a photo of her with a head covering and crowned the discussion as "a struggle of all of us." He continued with a post of tens of thousands of likes from Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked (who wrote: "Today a candidate like Justice Eligon would not enter the gates of the Judicial Selection Committee"). Within a few hours, the network was filled with photographs of women and men wearing handkerchiefs, With tags "not shy", "headcover/Shavis protest", "proud woman and alike" etc.















Shavis Protest - Ynet


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, with the cryptic and ambiguous messsages.  It really hurts my head to contemplate this.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a problem of Palestinians not able to live with Jews. Israel, from its inception, has always wanted all of Palestine without the Palestinians. Israel pursues that policy to today. Israeli policy has always been* the *problem.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Save me the migraine.  Why don't you just tell me _(specifically)_ the policy you have an exception to_ *?**??*_
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Rafi Peretz: "The secular forum is scared? I'm not going to change my mind. Education in Israel is first and foremost in Israel"*

"The secular forum is alarmed by my idea of giving every child the opportunity to know the Tanach (Hebrew Bible), and I understand that there are those who think that open thinking is only one sided, but I do not intend to take it back. To give every child the best knowledge about science, research, and yes even Jewish identity. We will not be ashamed of it. There are some who will call it "religionization", I choose to call it recognition. Good night. PS - instead of using words like escalation against public representatives I invite the representatives of the forum to sit down for conversation, without escalation and without threats. 
At most coffee."

For those who don't know Rabbi Peretz, a leader of the Jewish Home party, is competing now to head the ministry of education under the new forming coalition.
Source: Official R. Peretz Facebook page


----------



## rylah

*MK Sharren Haskel placed a bill on the Knesset table removing Cannabis from list of dangerous drugs, the PM favors a moderate change*

MK Sheran Haskel has proposed a new bill aimed at completely eliminating cannabis consumers in Israel, and asks the Knesset to approve the possession of up to 50 grams of cannabis for self-use without incrimination.

A new bill calls for the complete abolition of cannabis consumers in Israel, without the strict conditions set out in the new law drafted by Minister Gilad Erdan and called "non-incrimination." The new bill ("a real non-incrimination") was placed on the table by MK Sheran Haskel (Likud), who promised more during the election campaign that he will present when the new government is formed.

The proposal, entitled "Cancellation of Offenses and Punishment for Hemp," proposes that adult citizens (18+) be allowed to grow one cannabis plant for their own use and hold up to 15 cannabis seeds. In addition, up to 50 grams of cannabis will be allowed for self-use - all without risk of incrimination.

"The court will be entitled to determine that a person committed the offense and impose a fine on him, but will not be convicted of committing the offense and will not be registered in the criminal register," the wording of the bill states. The use of cannabis in public is prohibited and whoever violates the prohibition will be fined up to NIS 500. Possession of cannabis for self-use in quantities greater than 50 grams will be limited to NIS 2,000.

In addition, the bill refers to a person who has already been convicted of criminal offenses for his own use of cannabis - who may apply to the Minister of Justice to cancel a criminal record. "The purpose of the bill is to prevent unnecessary criminal records to the public using cannabis over the age of 18," the explanatory notes said. "More than a million Israelis, including academics, public figures and more, consume cannabis in leisure time with occasional consumption, and this public is largely not a criminal group."

דפנה ליאל on Twitter


----------



## rylah

*The Wondrous Golan Area: Dr. Guy Bechor and Israel's New Cities; a Breathtaking View*

Dr. Bechor and Marcello del Monte explore the Golan Heights, with a breathtaking view on the foundations of both Judaism and Christianity. History comes alive!


----------



## rylah

*Hebron's adjacent sister-city, Kiryat Arba, with area spokesman *
*Yishai Fleisher & surprise guest*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *MK Sharren Haskel placed a bill on the Knesset table removing Cannabis from list of dangerous drugs, the PM favors a moderate change*
> 
> MK Sheran Haskel has proposed a new bill aimed at completely eliminating cannabis consumers in Israel, and asks the Knesset to approve the possession of up to 50 grams of cannabis for self-use without incrimination.
> 
> A new bill calls for the complete abolition of cannabis consumers in Israel, without the strict conditions set out in the new law drafted by Minister Gilad Erdan and called "non-incrimination." The new bill ("a real non-incrimination") was placed on the table by MK Sheran Haskel (Likud), who promised more during the election campaign that he will present when the new government is formed.
> 
> The proposal, entitled "Cancellation of Offenses and Punishment for Hemp," proposes that adult citizens (18+) be allowed to grow one cannabis plant for their own use and hold up to 15 cannabis seeds. In addition, up to 50 grams of cannabis will be allowed for self-use - all without risk of incrimination.
> 
> "The court will be entitled to determine that a person committed the offense and impose a fine on him, but will not be convicted of committing the offense and will not be registered in the criminal register," the wording of the bill states. The use of cannabis in public is prohibited and whoever violates the prohibition will be fined up to NIS 500. Possession of cannabis for self-use in quantities greater than 50 grams will be limited to NIS 2,000.
> 
> In addition, the bill refers to a person who has already been convicted of criminal offenses for his own use of cannabis - who may apply to the Minister of Justice to cancel a criminal record. "The purpose of the bill is to prevent unnecessary criminal records to the public using cannabis over the age of 18," the explanatory notes said. "More than a million Israelis, including academics, public figures and more, consume cannabis in leisure time with occasional consumption, and this public is largely not a criminal group."
> 
> דפנה ליאל on Twitter


Cool, maybe it will mellow you fuckers out.


----------



## rylah

*Akiva Bigman, Investigative Journalist with Israel Hayom*

A discussion on the long awaited reforms in the governmental-judiciary framework,
at the center of the coalition and overall political discussion of today's Israel.


----------



## rylah

*The 'Spirit of Zion' award winners*
*Maor Farid and Ruti-Anatoohun Turetsky to be awarded Moskowitz Prize for Zionism on Jerusalem Day next month.
*
Dr. Maor Farid, founder and director of the "Learning to Succeed" organization, and Ruti-Anatoohun Turetsky, who is a member of the Israeli Society for the Heritage of Ethiopian Jewry, received the "Spirit of Zion" award at the Moskowitz Prize ceremony for the 2019 academic year.

The Spirit of Zion Prize seeks to find and encourage new ideas designed to deal with the challenges of Zionism in Israel today. The prize is given annually to creative young Israelis who are committed to the Zionist idea and strive to provide a solution to the complexity of Israeli society.

Dr. Maor Farid suffered from acute attention deficit disorder (ADD) in childhood and was the first in his family to attend high school. In the absence of anyone to believe in, apart from his parents, he was on the path to violence and crime. Despite his difficulties along the way, he enlisted as an officer for the excellence program "Barakim," where he absorbed the values of the IDF and decided to take action to promote and rescue marginalized youth from the periphery so they realize their potential without the need for luck to play for their benefit.

During his army service with the rank of captain, he completed his bachelor's and master's degrees cum laude and completed his doctoral studies as the youngest graduate of the Technion at the age of 24. In the same year he served as an outside lecturer at Ben Gurion University in an original course he wrote. His research dealt with the protection of vital systems for Israel's security against earthquakes, which received many prestigious awards and publications.

Maor initiated and established the "Learn to Succeed" program, a non-profit organization whose goal is to encourage and promote youth and students from the geographic and socio-economic periphery to excellence and self-fulfillment, both through academic success and through meaningful service in the IDF. Which must be found and acted upon with the help of guidance, guidance and correct tools, and that every boy needs one adult to believe in.

The association includes dozens of volunteers and volunteers from all over the country, most of them with extensive experience working with youth. All the organization's activists operate out of mutual responsibility and a sense of mission, and strive to bring about a significant change in the lives of many youth in the State of Israel.

The organization operates according to a unique model of personal and group mentoring, setting up a personal program, conducting preparatory activities for the IDF, giving lectures throughout the country, running an Internet hotline, distributing the book "Learning to Succeed," which Maor wrote to thousands of youth at risk throughout the country.

Ruti-Anatoohun Turetsky was born in Ethiopia and immigrated to Israel during Operation Solomon when she was 5 years old. She grew up in Kiryat Malachi, was active in "Bnei Akiva" and served as a youth group coordinator for Ethiopian immigrants in Lod. After her service, she went on to a midrasha and studied teaching.

Today Ruti holds a degree and a teaching certificate in education and teaches girls at risk. Ruthie married Yossi Turetsky 11 years ago, when his parents immigrated from England. They have five children.

Ruti and her husband Yossi give talks to teenagers and adults, and produced a joint show "Nes Eloki" which deals with the integration of the exiles and their personal story, and another show, "Olim to Jerusalem", which tells about the world of Ethiopian Jewry.

Ruti published a comic book that connects the children in colorful and accessible language to the Jewish-experiential world of Ethiopian Jews.

Ruti is currently working on publishing additional comic books to promote her ideas, and on developing technological initiatives that will enable her to experience the miracle of the ingathering of the exiles in an experiential way.
*




*
The 'Spirit of Zion' award winners


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Shma'a Yisrael in Ramallah*

in case Jews of Ramallah miss the time of prayer in the central beit knesset...
*
*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


>



Kinda necessary when you live among savages.


----------



## rylah

*Chief Rabbi: Add 20 minutes to Shabbat- because of the Eurovision *

During his lesson Thursday in his hometown of Modi'in, Rabbi Lau spoke against the preparations for the European Song Contest in the midst of the day of rest, and said: "This Shabbat is about to be a mass desecration of Shabbat, and unfortunately this is not the first time, but this time it will be for the eyes of the entire world," Rabbi Lau said during his lesson in his city of Modi'in on Thursday. Therefore, I ask each and every one - ten minutes before the lighting of the candles - to accept Shabbat, to light candles earlier and not to do work. "

He added, "Ten minutes after the end of the Shabbat, to refrain from doing work, we will extend the sanctity of the Shabbat to ourselves, and we will add from the profane to the holy." And signed with greeting from the verses of Zemirot (praise songs) of Shabbat: "We will show Hashem that in spite of that we are "A people sanctifying the Seventh", and hope that  "Soon everyone will satiate and delight in Your goodness."

Earlier this week, Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky, a prominent Lithuanian rabbi in Bnei Brak, published a protest letter that was distributed in the Haredi communities and even outside of them. Among other things, he wrote that a danger looms over the land because of the desecration of the Sabbath: "Behold, the convicts of the covenant have risen to desecrate the Shabbat of our holiness and glory in the open and high hand, Hashem forbid , also make keepers of Shabbat work and we cannot do anything to stnd against them or interrupt their counsel. A danger to the entire community here in the Holy Land. "

*Source: Ynet - "Add 20 minutes to this Shabbat"*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *Chief Rabbi: Add 20 minutes to Shabbat- because of the Eurovision *
> 
> During his lesson Thursday in his hometown of Modi'in, Rabbi Lau spoke against the preparations for the European Song Contest in the midst of the day of rest, and said: "This Shabbat is about to be a mass desecration of Shabbat, and unfortunately this is not the first time, but this time it will be for the eyes of the entire world," Rabbi Lau said during his lesson in his city of Modi'in on Thursday. Therefore, I ask each and every one - ten minutes before the lighting of the candles - to accept Shabbat, to light candles earlier and not to do work. "
> 
> He added, "Ten minutes after the end of the Shabbat, to refrain from doing work, we will extend the sanctity of the Shabbat to ourselves, and we will add from the profane to the holy." And signed with greeting from the verses of Zemirot (praise songs) of Shabbat: "We will show Hashem that in spite of that we are "A people sanctifying the Seventh", and hope that  "Soon everyone will satiate and delight in Your goodness."
> 
> Earlier this week, Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky, a prominent Lithuanian rabbi in Bnei Brak, published a protest letter that was distributed in the Haredi communities and even outside of them. Among other things, he wrote that a danger looms over the land because of the desecration of the Sabbath: "Behold, the convicts of the covenant have risen to desecrate the Shabbat of our holiness and glory in the open and high hand, Hashem forbid , also make keepers of Shabbat work and we cannot do anything to stnd against them or interrupt their counsel. A danger to the entire community here in the Holy Land. "
> 
> *Source: Ynet - "Add 20 minutes to this Shabbat"*



Are you against the Eurovision song competition?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief Rabbi: Add 20 minutes to Shabbat- because of the Eurovision *
> 
> During his lesson Thursday in his hometown of Modi'in, Rabbi Lau spoke against the preparations for the European Song Contest in the midst of the day of rest, and said: "This Shabbat is about to be a mass desecration of Shabbat, and unfortunately this is not the first time, but this time it will be for the eyes of the entire world," Rabbi Lau said during his lesson in his city of Modi'in on Thursday. Therefore, I ask each and every one - ten minutes before the lighting of the candles - to accept Shabbat, to light candles earlier and not to do work. "
> 
> He added, "Ten minutes after the end of the Shabbat, to refrain from doing work, we will extend the sanctity of the Shabbat to ourselves, and we will add from the profane to the holy." And signed with greeting from the verses of Zemirot (praise songs) of Shabbat: "We will show Hashem that in spite of that we are "A people sanctifying the Seventh", and hope that  "Soon everyone will satiate and delight in Your goodness."
> 
> Earlier this week, Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky, a prominent Lithuanian rabbi in Bnei Brak, published a protest letter that was distributed in the Haredi communities and even outside of them. Among other things, he wrote that a danger looms over the land because of the desecration of the Sabbath: "Behold, the convicts of the covenant have risen to desecrate the Shabbat of our holiness and glory in the open and high hand, Hashem forbid , also make keepers of Shabbat work and we cannot do anything to stnd against them or interrupt their counsel. A danger to the entire community here in the Holy Land. "
> 
> *Source: Ynet - "Add 20 minutes to this Shabbat"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against the Eurovision song competition?
Click to expand...

The last time I looked, Israel was not in Europe.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief Rabbi: Add 20 minutes to Shabbat- because of the Eurovision *
> 
> During his lesson Thursday in his hometown of Modi'in, Rabbi Lau spoke against the preparations for the European Song Contest in the midst of the day of rest, and said: "This Shabbat is about to be a mass desecration of Shabbat, and unfortunately this is not the first time, but this time it will be for the eyes of the entire world," Rabbi Lau said during his lesson in his city of Modi'in on Thursday. Therefore, I ask each and every one - ten minutes before the lighting of the candles - to accept Shabbat, to light candles earlier and not to do work. "
> 
> He added, "Ten minutes after the end of the Shabbat, to refrain from doing work, we will extend the sanctity of the Shabbat to ourselves, and we will add from the profane to the holy." And signed with greeting from the verses of Zemirot (praise songs) of Shabbat: "We will show Hashem that in spite of that we are "A people sanctifying the Seventh", and hope that  "Soon everyone will satiate and delight in Your goodness."
> 
> Earlier this week, Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky, a prominent Lithuanian rabbi in Bnei Brak, published a protest letter that was distributed in the Haredi communities and even outside of them. Among other things, he wrote that a danger looms over the land because of the desecration of the Sabbath: "Behold, the convicts of the covenant have risen to desecrate the Shabbat of our holiness and glory in the open and high hand, Hashem forbid , also make keepers of Shabbat work and we cannot do anything to stnd against them or interrupt their counsel. A danger to the entire community here in the Holy Land. "
> 
> *Source: Ynet - "Add 20 minutes to this Shabbat"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against the Eurovision song competition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time I looked, Israel was not in Europe.
Click to expand...


Neither was Australia or Azerbaijan.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chief Rabbi: Add 20 minutes to Shabbat- because of the Eurovision *
> 
> During his lesson Thursday in his hometown of Modi'in, Rabbi Lau spoke against the preparations for the European Song Contest in the midst of the day of rest, and said: "This Shabbat is about to be a mass desecration of Shabbat, and unfortunately this is not the first time, but this time it will be for the eyes of the entire world," Rabbi Lau said during his lesson in his city of Modi'in on Thursday. Therefore, I ask each and every one - ten minutes before the lighting of the candles - to accept Shabbat, to light candles earlier and not to do work. "
> 
> He added, "Ten minutes after the end of the Shabbat, to refrain from doing work, we will extend the sanctity of the Shabbat to ourselves, and we will add from the profane to the holy." And signed with greeting from the verses of Zemirot (praise songs) of Shabbat: "We will show Hashem that in spite of that we are "A people sanctifying the Seventh", and hope that  "Soon everyone will satiate and delight in Your goodness."
> 
> Earlier this week, Rabbi Chaim Kanievsky, a prominent Lithuanian rabbi in Bnei Brak, published a protest letter that was distributed in the Haredi communities and even outside of them. Among other things, he wrote that a danger looms over the land because of the desecration of the Sabbath: "Behold, the convicts of the covenant have risen to desecrate the Shabbat of our holiness and glory in the open and high hand, Hashem forbid , also make keepers of Shabbat work and we cannot do anything to stnd against them or interrupt their counsel. A danger to the entire community here in the Holy Land. "
> 
> *Source: Ynet - "Add 20 minutes to this Shabbat"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against the Eurovision song competition?
Click to expand...

Musicians can be talented, but  my thoughts regarding the competition are somewhat close to my thoughts regarding the gay parade.


----------



## rylah

*Smotrich: We'll make sure government is genuinely right-wing*
*National Union leader says coalition negotiations affected by 'disagreements' on issues of religion and land of Israel*

National Union leader Bezalel Smotrich arrived Wednesday to speak at a 'Bnei Yehuda Keshet" workshop initiated by the Institute of State Theory in cooperation with Lifshitz College.

In an interview with _Arutz Sheva,_ MK Smotrich said, "There is no doubt that the ability to bring out writers who translate the Torah and the Beit Midrash [study hall] into contemporary language will make it accessible to the general public and will succeed in [spreading knowledge]."

"We will come from the Torah and out of the study hall," Smotrich added. "The Almighty looked at the Torah and created the world. We shape our whole worldview from the Torah. We understand that what is happening today is a living performance of Torah. That is the meaning of the beginning of the flowering of our redemption, and therefore the Torah is that which should illuminate the dark."

"This requires us first of all to understand that we need to explain to ourselves the worldviews of the Torah and how they apply to current life in the State of Israel. After this inner clarification we can then explain it outward.

Smotrich defended the United Right's conduct in the coalition negotiations. "Given the nature of the negotiations, I can't discuss all the details. We are moving ahead alongside the Likud in a good atmosphere, but on the other hand there are also quite a few disagreements, mainly on fundamental issues that concern the Land of Israel and religion and the State of Israel. We insist on things because we believe they are important and correct."

"We have one goal: to make sure that the right-wing government that is formed will not be a right-wing government in name only, but in content and substance," he said.





*Smotrich: We'll make sure government is genuinely right-wing*


----------



## rylah

*'Liberman and Smotrich will have to compromise'*
*With less than 10 days left to build government, Dep. FM Tzipi Hotovely speaks to Arutz Sheva about stalled coalition negotiations.
*
Deputy Foreign Minister Tzipi Hotovely (Likud) spoke with _Arutz Sheva_ on Sunday about the stuck coalition negotiations and the demands of the parties that are expected to be part of the next coalition.

When questioned whether there will be or will not be a new government at the end of the allotted period for negotiations, Hotovely stated, "There will be a government if people understand their political power and won't be extortionists."

In a direct appeal to MK Bezalel Smotrich (Union of Right-Wing Parties), Hotovely said, "The voters want to see you as a minister in the right-wing government and not see you torpedo the establishment of a right-wing government. There's no doubt that MK Yariv Levin will do the same work with the legal system with the same ideology you want to implement. Give the Likud the lead on the legal system."

"Religious Zionism is part of a large system, partly in the Likud and partly in the sectoral party. If we join forces, we'll bring about change, But if everyone feels that they are the largest and strongest when we, the ruling party, is the largest party with 35 seats, the public will lose trust in us."

Hotovely calls on the Union of Right-Wing Parties to join the government and accept the prime minister's proposal to grant them the Education Ministry and Ministry of Public Security. "These are very generous offers and we have to convene to form a government because we are approaching the deadline."

In spite of the decisive tone of her words, Hotovely makes it clear that her party is not afraid of a repeat of elections, and that fear is not what's motivating her to make these comments. What's motivating her is the public's desire to form a right-wing government under Netanyahu. "It's still possible to convene to form a government."

We questioned Hotovely about statements made by Smotrich to _Arutz Sheva _a few days ago that, putting aside the issue of the ministries, the Likud negotiating team refused to include demands on the issue of settlements in the government's basic principles from the start. Smotrich claimed that although Levin is personally supportive of these demands, as the representative of the prime minister, he is still unwilling to agree on a declaration that territory will not be handed over to any foreign entity, the revocation of the Disengagement Law, at least for northern Samaria and action against the Palestinian takeover of Area C.

Hotovely responded, "I don't think that is the area of dispute - I understood that the ministries are what is under dispute. In the face of the Trump plan, we have to say that we are moving forward with settlements, and not only that we don't want a withdrawal of land. We want this plan to advance us to apply sovereignty over the settlements in Judea and Samaria. I hope that these things will appear in the government's basic guidelines."

"It is perfectly clear to me that there will be an agreement on these issues. MK Levin will tell you that these are not the core issues, There are other issues that are under dispute. There is no ideological gap between the Likud and Bayit Yehudi. You have to understand that a party of five mandates cannot demand what a party of 35 seats wants."

What about the disagreement between Liberman and the haredi parties? This dispute, from the perspective of the Likud, is more complex because in this case, it is not the Likud's concession that will calm the hawks, but only an agreement between the two sides. It's doubtful whether the intervention of the Likud will lead to an agreement between the two sides.

"There are ongoing talks with Liberman," Hotovely responded. "Netanyahu spoke with Liberman. There's a desire to explain to Liberman that the issues of religion and state are completely solvable. We have to remember that these are people who sat together in Israeli governments, including the previous government, so there is an ability to reach agreements. We're not talking about a matter of Liberman creating a total turnabout in enlisting haredim into the IDF. The dispute can be solved with good will. The question is whether or not there is such a desire."

"If Lieberman doesn't want to be part of the next government, the right-wing public will judge him for it. He's losing points in the public for being viewed as preventing the political system from joining the government that the people have chosen."

"Everyone needs to be flexible, but as far as we're concerned, Liberman climbed a tree that is too high. We would be happy to see Smotrich sign the agreement of the principles of the coalition negotiations and lovingly accept the very generous ministries that were offered him," Hotovely concluded.

Source :'Liberman and Smotrich will have to compromise'





(Tzipi Hotovely at 4th Sovereignty Conference, copyright: Yisrael Bardugo)


----------



## rylah

*Gabbay Won't Run to Keep Labor Leadership - Your News From Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Israel to seek $250b compensation for Jews forced out of Arab countries*
After 18 months of research, first claims being finalized for reported $35b from Tunisia, $15b from Libya, for assets Jews left behind when kicked out after establishment of Israel

Israel is preparing to demand compensation totaling a reported $250 billion from seven Arab countries and Iran for property and assets left behind by Jews who were forced to flee those countries following the establishment of the State of Israel.

“The time has come to correct the historic injustice of the pogroms (against Jews) in seven Arab countries and Iran, and to restore, to hundreds of thousands of Jews who lost their property, what is rightfully theirs,” Israel’s Minister for Social Equality, Gila Gamliel, who is coordinating the Israeli government’s handling of the issue, said Saturday.

According to figures cited Saturday night by Israel’s Hadashot TV news, compensation demands are now being finalized with regards to the first two of the eight countries involved, with Israel set to seek $35 billion dollars in compensation for lost Jewish assets from Tunisia, and $15 billion dollars from Libya.

Israel is preparing to demand compensation totaling a reported $250 billion from seven Arab countries and Iran for property and assets left behind by Jews who were forced to flee those countries following the establishment of the State of Israel.

Justice for Jews from Arab Countries (JJAC), an international umbrella group of Jewish community organizations, has estimated that some 856,000 Jews from 10 Arab countries — the other two were Algeria and Lebanon — fled or were expelled in 1948 and after, while violent Arab riots left many Jews dead or injured.

For the past 18 months, utilizing the services of an international accountancy firm, the Israeli government has quietly been researching the value of property and assets that these Jews were forced to leave behind, the TV report said.

“The time has come to correct the historic injustice of the pogroms (against Jews) in seven Arab countries and Iran, and to restore, to hundreds of thousands of Jews who lost their property, what is rightfully theirs,” Israel’s Minister for Social Equality, Gila Gamliel, who is coordinating the Israeli government’s handling of the issue, said Saturday.

According to figures cited Saturday night by Israel’s Hadashot TV news, compensation demands are now being finalized with regards to the first two of the eight countries involved, with Israel set to seek $35 billion dollars in compensation for lost Jewish assets from Tunisia, and $15 billion dollars from Libya.

It is now moving toward finalizing claims as the Trump Administration prepares for the possible unveiling of its much-anticipated Israeli-Palestinian peace proposal.* A 2010 Israeli law provides that any peace deal must provide for compensation for assets of Jewish communities and individual Jews forced out of Arab countries and Iran.*





(Immigrants from Iraq soon after landing at Lod Airport, summer 1951, Teddy Brauner, GPO)

Read Full Article : *Israel said set to seek $250b compensation for Jews forced out of Arab countries*


----------



## Hollie

From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.

I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully. 

The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys. 
*



Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
Bill Bostock

Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it

May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM


It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
Click to expand...



What are you? A bookkeeper?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
Click to expand...


That’s what israel has decided is a justifiable cost to protect its citizens. 

I suppose you’re suggesting that the Arabs-Moslems who were whacked as part of the Israeli retaliation are worth $200 per Islamo-rocket?.




$200 / rocket divided by 72 virgins = $2.77 / virgin


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? A bookkeeper?
Click to expand...


He’s just a very average Jew hater of the Islamic variety.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? A bookkeeper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s just a very average Jew hater of the Islamic variety.
Click to expand...


I don't know why he bothers. We know what he's like.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Can you put a $ value of life?    

Conceptualizing and Measuring Cost-of-Life vs Measuring the Cost-of-Death?

Of course, this is very subjective.  But the real question here is, and what our friend "Tinmore" truly *scoffs* at, is really about the issue of *"pricing a life."* 



P F Tinmore said:


> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.


*(COMMENT)*

What "Tinmore" is doing here, is laughing at the cost differential between how much more are the Israelis willing to pay (their ethical drive) in order to protect life and property, --- versus --- how much are the Arab Palestinians will to pay to protect their constituents life and property.

*Characteristics of a Hostile Arab Palestinian population:*

✦  Inability to feel sympathy for others or to understand.
✦  The ability and willingness to use others around them to personal gain
✦  Lack of real emotion in response to events, limited capacity to understand the true impact on society, the family, and themselves.​
For the Israeli → Life means so much more.  But to the Arab Palestinian, lives are but mere poker chips, to be placed at risk on the gamble that the leadership will get so much more for themselves.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Can you put a $ value of life?
> 
> Conceptualizing and Measuring Cost-of-Life vs Measuring the Cost-of-Death?
> 
> Of course, this is very subjective.  But the real question here is, and what our friend "Tinmore" truly *scoffs* at, is really about the issue of *"pricing a life."*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What "Tinmore" is doing here, is laughing at the cost differential between how much more are the Israelis willing to pay (their ethical drive) in order to protect life and property, --- versus --- how much are the Arab Palestinians will to pay to protect their constituents life and property.
> 
> *Characteristics of a Hostile Arab Palestinian population:*
> 
> ✦  Inability to feel sympathy for others or to understand.
> ✦  The ability and willingness to use others around them to personal gain
> ✦  Lack of real emotion in response to events, limited capacity to understand the true impact on society, the family, and themselves.​
> For the Israeli → Life means so much more.  But to the Arab Palestinian, lives are but mere poker chips, to be placed at risk on the gamble that the leadership will get so much more for themselves.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Can you put a $ value of life?
> 
> Conceptualizing and Measuring Cost-of-Life vs Measuring the Cost-of-Death?
> 
> Of course, this is very subjective.  But the real question here is, and what our friend "Tinmore" truly *scoffs* at, is really about the issue of *"pricing a life."*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What "Tinmore" is doing here, is laughing at the cost differential between how much more are the Israelis willing to pay (their ethical drive) in order to protect life and property, --- versus --- how much are the Arab Palestinians will to pay to protect their constituents life and property.
> 
> *Characteristics of a Hostile Arab Palestinian population:*
> 
> ✦  Inability to feel sympathy for others or to understand.
> ✦  The ability and willingness to use others around them to personal gain
> ✦  Lack of real emotion in response to events, limited capacity to understand the true impact on society, the family, and themselves.​
> For the Israeli → Life means so much more.  But to the Arab Palestinian, lives are but mere poker chips, to be placed at risk on the gamble that the leadership will get so much more for themselves.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


You have all of your usual cut and paste slogans saved as Microsoft Word™️ templates, right?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Can you put a $ value of life?
> 
> Conceptualizing and Measuring Cost-of-Life vs Measuring the Cost-of-Death?
> 
> Of course, this is very subjective.  But the real question here is, and what our friend "Tinmore" truly *scoffs* at, is really about the issue of *"pricing a life."*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What "Tinmore" is doing here, is laughing at the cost differential between how much more are the Israelis willing to pay (their ethical drive) in order to protect life and property, --- versus --- how much are the Arab Palestinians will to pay to protect their constituents life and property.
> 
> *Characteristics of a Hostile Arab Palestinian population:*
> 
> ✦  Inability to feel sympathy for others or to understand.
> ✦  The ability and willingness to use others around them to personal gain
> ✦  Lack of real emotion in response to events, limited capacity to understand the true impact on society, the family, and themselves.​
> For the Israeli → Life means so much more.  But to the Arab Palestinian, lives are but mere poker chips, to be placed at risk on the gamble that the leadership will get so much more for themselves.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
Click to expand...

While Hamas pays youth 100$ to go get shot at confrontations and strap a suicide vest,
Israelis exchange 1,027Jihadi filth for one soldier and go to war to find the bodies of 3 Israeli kids.

You just keep inciting and pushing hot air from thousands of miles away, knowing the result will be only more Arabs senselessly sacrificing their lives for Your hatred of Israel, for an ideology that murders more of their own than Israel would ever manage in 71 years of its modern independence.

How many Arabs have died for their senseless wars against Israel?


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you? A bookkeeper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s just a very average Jew hater of the Islamic variety.
Click to expand...


we've all experienced it....hatred. take terrorists.  take hamas... they're in a hate-club all to themselves ---- and i don't believe pjtinkmore or even 

 billo  are........ real stugotzes with hatred in their soul to really want to ...harm people, jewish or otheriwse.  maybe [it seems] we're' just better off living in areas unto ourselves...._..._

people who live in 'areas' unto themselves.... what's wrong with that ? saudi arabia gets to do it & Iraq, Yemen....even north korea gets to do it....................why can't israel and other countries do it then? (live amongst themselves).....?






i  don't mind............. [go right ahead....live amongst yourselves]........





 [what a fake people world we live in].


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.


*(COMMENT)*

The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.

To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.

Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.

While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read elsewhere, the Israeli missile defense system was very effective in intercepting the barrage of rocket fire from the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza. In spite of the Iranian welfare money used to arm Hamas and Islamic gee-had, the missile salvos had little effect.
> 
> I suspect the next episode of Islamic terrorist attacks will cause Israel to respond forcefully.
> 
> The Shia Iranian Mullocrats will have a good laugh at the death and destruction in Gaza brought to their Sunni errand boys.
> *
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it*
> Bill Bostock
> 
> Israel's Iron Dome missile-interception system stopped 86% of an enormous rocket barrage despite Hamas claims to have overwhelmed it
> 
> May 7, 2019, 11:50 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs Israel $80,000 to shoot down a $200 Hamas rocket.
Click to expand...


An Iron Dome missile currently costs at about $50K,
there're no more $200 Hamas rockets, the manufacturing and materials have become much more expensive as Egypt has taken strict control of Sinai, and since supply has been limited to providers at greater distances the cost of transformation and conversion has changed the equation. Also important is the fact that Hamas are now using distance controlled launchers, making every loss of equipment a bigger loss.

Like You, their handlers in the Gulf and east are just blinded by an obsession cannot see anything beyond,
that pride never paid off in the long run, Arabs always get the headlines and the numbers, Israelis the investments and leadership.

If You didn't pay attention so far, numbers have never been in favor of Israel, but even with that magnitude,
Baruch Hashem, look at Israel and look at all our enemies - all are destined to be served with historic justice in spite of numbers.


----------



## rylah

*From Dark to Light - One Shot in Hebron: Mass Funding Campaign for Elor Azaria's Book*

"From dark to light" - 'to light' can be literally read as 'Elor', 
78% of the campaign already donated...

As with many big cases during the last 3 years, after the high command convicted him to the worldwide media even before the hearing started, now it's his turn and the turn of the people.
I think the story is not finished yet...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
Click to expand...


Israel does stop the rockets out of Gaza. It’s called a retaliatory strike or more descriptively, an Islamic terrorist beatdown.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
Click to expand...


Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
Click to expand...

Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?


----------



## rylah

AzogtheDefiler said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
Click to expand...







Because armchair Jihadis want their favorite hero brides to get more 'honor' out of squeezing da Jooos before having a dirty street named after them. No more logic or motivation.

He with his Jihadi brides will keep the spa curriculum.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?
Click to expand...


It’s more a matter of Islamic terrorists making demands from a position of a presumed entitlement. There’s also an issue of which cabal of Islamic terrorists is anyone supposed to negotiate with. As you know, your heroes in Hamas are in direct competition with the Islamic terrorists in the West Bank. They are separate and distinct entities with mutually exclusive agendas,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s more a matter of Islamic terrorists making demands from a position of a presumed entitlement. There’s also an issue of which cabal of Islamic terrorists is anyone supposed to negotiate with. As you know, your heroes in Hamas are in direct competition with the Islamic terrorists in the West Bank. They are separate and distinct entities with mutually exclusive agendas,
Click to expand...

Israel and Gaza were supposed to hammer out a long term agreement in 2014. What happened to that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlers are cannon fodder for Israel's settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?
Click to expand...


Show proof that Israel is an internationally recognized terror group. Hamas is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s more a matter of Islamic terrorists making demands from a position of a presumed entitlement. There’s also an issue of which cabal of Islamic terrorists is anyone supposed to negotiate with. As you know, your heroes in Hamas are in direct competition with the Islamic terrorists in the West Bank. They are separate and distinct entities with mutually exclusive agendas,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and Gaza were supposed to hammer out a long term agreement in 2014. What happened to that?
Click to expand...


Israel is a Democracy. Hamas and Fatah are terror groups. A 10-yr old knows this. Are you smarter than a 10yr old? Tinmore? You and your buddy Steve deserve one another.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, you are misusing this term "Colonial:"  See  • *Posting #3176* •  Palestinians Massing At The Israeli Border.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The tactical danger to Israeli Sovereign Territory is not any less dangerous than the tactical danger to Israeli activities in Area "C" threats.
> 
> To my knowledge, Israel, as a nation, and the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) do not consider people and personnel as an expendable supply or combat consumable _(cannon fodder)_.  The use of people and personnel in the role of an expendable is well below the threshold of their value and potential.  It is not a concept in the vocabulary of an ethical nation or operational military decision process.   While the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) may use their own people to in the role of shields, hostages and concealment devices, it is NOT the policy of Israel to exploit “the civilian population and individual citizens."  It is the purpose of the IDF, and the associated police, security services, and emergency responders that civilian population and individual citizens enjoy the general protection against the dangers arising from both allied and hostile military operations.
> 
> Further, it is NOT the policy of the State of Israel to utilize the presence of any civilian population in a role to prevent or delay any legitimate military target, from an attack from the opposing force.  It is also not a policy or a tactical practice of the IDF to intentionally position any civilian population for the sole purpose of staging a media event or purposely set the conditions such that civilian casualties would be incurred.
> 
> While the HoAP has demonstrated over and over again the callous indifference for the life of its civilian population and acted in direct and intentional violation of Customary and International Humanitarian Law, the Israelis do not condone or encourage such actions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israel negotiate with terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists negotiating with terrorists. Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s more a matter of Islamic terrorists making demands from a position of a presumed entitlement. There’s also an issue of which cabal of Islamic terrorists is anyone supposed to negotiate with. As you know, your heroes in Hamas are in direct competition with the Islamic terrorists in the West Bank. They are separate and distinct entities with mutually exclusive agendas,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel and Gaza were supposed to hammer out a long term agreement in 2014. What happened to that?
Click to expand...


Tunnels into Israel were destroyed with a large number of Jihadi rats still in, several mortars were fired at soldiers, IDF passed a message from above.

Then You moved the embassy to Jerusalem, nothing changed significantly security wise.
Though with each round there's less and less for the Jihadis to negotiate or play proud about, not all that shines is gold, nylon can shine with one's face on the martyr poster as well, but only for only so long.


----------



## rylah

*Almagor chairman Meir Indor*

Israel National News | Israel's #1 News Site


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

Surrender is NOT an option*!*



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no reason to believe that the conflict would cease, even if the Israelis open the borders to real refugees.  They have demonstrated they are not trustworthy in that regard.

There is no reasonable condition under which peace can be made with the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters of the Gaza Strip.  It did not work in 2005 and there is no reason to believe it would work now.

And you cannot show any sustained peace with the Arab Palestinians in over 100 years.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Yishai Fleisher: the information battle for Jewish permanence in Judea & Samaria (part 2 of 2)*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Almagor chairman Meir Indor*
> 
> Israel National News | Israel's #1 News Site


Wow, dealing out a whole deck of terrorist cards.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Surrender is NOT an option*!*
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel could stop the rockets out of Gaza today if it wanted. But it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the conflict would cease, even if the Israelis open the borders to real refugees.  They have demonstrated they are not trustworthy in that regard.
> 
> There is no reasonable condition under which peace can be made with the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters of the Gaza Strip.  It did not work in 2005 and there is no reason to believe it would work now.
> 
> And you cannot show any sustained peace with the Arab Palestinians in over 100 years.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> And you cannot show any sustained peace with the Arab Palestinians in over 100 years.


True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

Twice in one day_*!*_



P F Tinmore said:


> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.


*(QUESTION)*

What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?

We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.

When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.

In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Twice in one day_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?
> 
> We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.


Come on, Rocco, Israel is the bullshit capital of the world. Almost everything you know about Israel is a lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Twice in one day_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?
> 
> We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?


The UN did in other resolutions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Twice in one day_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?
> 
> We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN did in other resolutions.
Click to expand...


Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

This "claim" and its "implication" is handy as an accusation; but wholly unsubstantiated.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> The UN did in other resolutions.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I would be very interested in any UN Resolution _(enforceable or otherwise)_ identifying Israel as an Administrator of a C-24 NSGT.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

This is a very good question.



Hollie said:


> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?


*(COMMENT)*

Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This "claim" and its "implication" is handy as an accusation; but wholly unsubstantiated.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> The UN did in other resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I would be very interested in any UN Resolution _(enforceable or otherwise)_ identifying Israel as an Administrator of a C-24 NSGT.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Considering that the denial of the inalienable rights of the Palestinian
people to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and return to
Palestine and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of
the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,

1.   Calls upon all States to implement fully and faithfully the
resolutions of the United Nations regarding the exercise of the right to
self-determination and independence by peoples under colonial and foreign
domination;

    2.   Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from
colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means,
including armed struggle;

    3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to
self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

12.  Strongly condemns the continued violations of the human rights of
the peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation,
the continuation of the illegal occupation of Namibia, and South Africa's
attempts to dismember its Territory, the perpetuation of the racist minority
regime in southern Africa and the denial to the Palestinian people of their
inalienable national rights;

18.  Strongly condemns those Governments that do not recognize the right
to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and
foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and
the Palestinian people;

A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How many countries call Hamas terrorists and how many don't?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Twice in one day_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?
> 
> We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN did in other resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
Click to expand...

I don't know. That is an Israeli propaganda thing.


----------



## RoccoR

]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,

You better read this again.



P F Tinmore said:


> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;


*(COMMENT)*

This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.

✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
→ "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.

It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state." 
IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power.. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries call Hamas terrorists and how many don't?
Click to expand...


Why do you think various countries have a reason to identify Hamas as a state sponsor of terrorism?

Can you offer something besides a conspiracy theory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries call Hamas terrorists and how many don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think various countries have a reason to identify Hamas as a state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Can you offer something besides a conspiracy theory?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Twice in one day_*!*_
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. That is about when the settler colonial project started.
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What Settler Colonial Project?  Where?
> 
> We cannot be talking about Area "C" since the Arab Palestinians agree to full Israeli civil and security control.
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?  The Special Committee on Decolonization only recognizes four (4) countries as colonial powers _(UK, US, NZ, France)_, none of which have holding anywhere in the Middle East.
> 
> In any event, we have to remember that the Hostile Arab Palestinians are often caught spreading misinformation and/or disinformation.  There is no evidence of a colonial project sponsored by the Israelis anywhere in the Middle East, Mediterranean, or Gulf Region.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the UN Committee 24 determine that there were any Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGTs) in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN did in other resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. That is an Israeli propaganda thing.
Click to expand...


That is one of your usual sidesteps. It means only that you’re unable to address the salient point.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries call Hamas terrorists and how many don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think various countries have a reason to identify Hamas as a state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Can you offer something besides a conspiracy theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


So, yes. You can offer nothing other than a conspiracy theory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So who controls Palestine?

A foreign military.

Refute away.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those applied to Islamic terrorist enclaves?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Internationally, HAMAS is a State sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries call Hamas terrorists and how many don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think various countries have a reason to identify Hamas as a state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Can you offer something besides a conspiracy theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


A typical pattern of behavior is your stuttering when befuddled.
*

*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Almagor chairman Meir Indor*
> 
> Israel National News | Israel's #1 News Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, dealing out a whole deck of terrorist cards.
Click to expand...


You look unpleasantly degraded once those Jihadi feelings of 'pride' are hurt.
Filth of lowest order the Jihadi brides.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
Click to expand...


You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?

One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
Click to expand...


What foreign military?
Your document mentions Lebanon, no mention of any Pal'istan, neither a binding one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
Click to expand...

The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What foreign military?
> Your document mentions Lebanon, no mention of any Pal'istan, neither a binding one.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
Click to expand...


Then all it needs to not be a bantustan is allow some Jews among them,
but that's of course a racist idea...

Let's face it You have nothing to suggest but skin color baits and total moral degradation.
No discussion at all.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What foreign military?
> Your document mentions Lebanon, no mention of any Pal'istan, neither a binding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

FrakIy, I expected a better duck dance.
You're loosing the bliss.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all it needs to not be a bantustan is allow some Jews among them,
> but that's of course a racist idea...
> 
> Let's face it You have nothing to suggest but skin color baits and total moral degradation.
> No discussion at all.
Click to expand...

You need to read up.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all it needs to not be a bantustan is allow some Jews among them,
> but that's of course a racist idea...
> 
> Let's face it You have nothing to suggest but skin color baits and total moral degradation.
> No discussion at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read up.
Click to expand...


Really, think it will make sense of Your obsession with framing everything in terms of skin color?
Try shake someone else's leg.


----------



## rylah

*The "2 State Solution" is DEAD!*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
Click to expand...


I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.


----------



## Ropey

> Who are the Israeli's








They are still returning ... 

… and only two of those tribes are Jews... and only one of those tribes are of Judah.

Get that into you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the
> _*Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination*_ to
> self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national
> unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
Click to expand...

I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.

Bantustans start @ 15:00


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
Click to expand...


The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
Click to expand...

The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  "P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You better read this again.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is diplomatic jargon and constructed in a particular way.  It is the "union" of two sets.
> 
> ✦  Set A are "the Palestinian People"
> ✦  Set B are "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> → "the Palestinian People" *∪* "all people under foreign and colonial domination"​
> The Palestinian people are NOT the same as the peoples under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> It should also be understood that the Arab Palestinian People consider themselves a "state."
> IF they are a STATE - THEN they are not a Non-Self-Governing Territory under the administration of a Colonial Power..
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
Click to expand...


The silly YouTube videos you dump into multiple threads do nothing to address the questions posed previously. 

I’m still curious to know why you use slogans that are irrelevant, the definitions of which you don’t understand, and, why anyone would take a hack like Virginia Tilley as an objective source.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?
Click to expand...


Your response to so many answered questions is to float conspiracy theories. 

Elections are just an inconvenience to be ignored by Islamic dictators. 

Do the Islamic dictators in Hamas and Fatah need to be bothered with elections?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who controls Palestine?
> 
> A foreign military.
> 
> Refute away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly YouTube videos you dump into multiple threads do nothing to address the questions posed previously.
> 
> I’m still curious to know why you use slogans that are irrelevant, the definitions of which you don’t understand, and, why anyone would take a hack like Virginia Tilley as an objective source.
Click to expand...

Explains why you know so little.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not aware of the Islamic dictators who control two, competing Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates?
> 
> One of those Islamic dictatorships was elected as dictatorship in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly YouTube videos you dump into multiple threads do nothing to address the questions posed previously.
> 
> I’m still curious to know why you use slogans that are irrelevant, the definitions of which you don’t understand, and, why anyone would take a hack like Virginia Tilley as an objective source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explains why you know so little.
Click to expand...


I see you’re angry at others rejecting your conspiracy theories but your heroes Virginia Tilley (and Richard Falk) have had starring roles in silly YouTube videos posted in these forums.

Sorry, but they’re hacks. As much as they appeal to your Jew hating proclivities, they’re just agenda driven hacks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly YouTube videos you dump into multiple threads do nothing to address the questions posed previously.
> 
> I’m still curious to know why you use slogans that are irrelevant, the definitions of which you don’t understand, and, why anyone would take a hack like Virginia Tilley as an objective source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explains why you know so little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you’re angry at others rejecting your conspiracy theories but your heroes Virginia Tilley (and Richard Falk) have had starring roles in silly YouTube videos posted in these forums.
> 
> Sorry, but they’re hacks. As much as they appeal to your Jew hating proclivities, they’re just agenda driven hacks.
Click to expand...

I rest my case.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PA is a bantustan government and Hamas does not want to get sucked into that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response to so many answered questions is to float conspiracy theories.
> 
> Elections are just an inconvenience to be ignored by Islamic dictators.
> 
> Do the Islamic dictators in Hamas and Fatah need to be bothered with elections?
Click to expand...

That's OK. Everybody dances around that question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly YouTube videos you dump into multiple threads do nothing to address the questions posed previously.
> 
> I’m still curious to know why you use slogans that are irrelevant, the definitions of which you don’t understand, and, why anyone would take a hack like Virginia Tilley as an objective source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explains why you know so little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you’re angry at others rejecting your conspiracy theories but your heroes Virginia Tilley (and Richard Falk) have had starring roles in silly YouTube videos posted in these forums.
> 
> Sorry, but they’re hacks. As much as they appeal to your Jew hating proclivities, they’re just agenda driven hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


You already did.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m betting you don’t know what Bantustan means. Why don’t you identify what a bantustsn government is, why you assign that term to the PA and how you are the spokes-Islamist in charge of what Hamas wants.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response to so many answered questions is to float conspiracy theories.
> 
> Elections are just an inconvenience to be ignored by Islamic dictators.
> 
> Do the Islamic dictators in Hamas and Fatah need to be bothered with elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Everybody dances around that question.
Click to expand...


Your cut and paste cartoons as opposed to an ability to address the issue is expected.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have posted this before but obviously you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Bantustans start @ 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response to so many answered questions is to float conspiracy theories.
> 
> Elections are just an inconvenience to be ignored by Islamic dictators.
> 
> Do the Islamic dictators in Hamas and Fatah need to be bothered with elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Everybody dances around that question.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cut and paste cartoons as opposed to an ability to address the issue is expected.
Click to expand...

I am not the one dancing around the question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have only themselves to blame.  As Abba Eban once famously said, "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."  The more peace offers they reject and the longer they wait to make an agreement, the more isolated and smaller those Bantustans get.  Time is not on their side.  But just like their spokesman Tinmore, they aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.
> 
> 
> 
> The never answered question. Fatah lost the election. How are they the government in the West Bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response to so many answered questions is to float conspiracy theories.
> 
> Elections are just an inconvenience to be ignored by Islamic dictators.
> 
> Do the Islamic dictators in Hamas and Fatah need to be bothered with elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK. Everybody dances around that question.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cut and paste cartoons as opposed to an ability to address the issue is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one dancing around the question.
Click to expand...


I guess you missed your usual cut and paste dancing men cartoons.

Is someone else posting dancing men cartoons under your account?

That would make an interesting conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hollie

*Israel extends Gaza fishing zone, apparently as part of ceasefire with Hamas*


The Times of Israel

*Palestinians permitted to fish up to 15 nautical miles from the coast; expansion said to be first part of 6-month truce agreement*




I think the over/under is three weeks before the Arabs-Moslems do something "islamic" to jeopardize this.


----------



## rylah

*LIVE celebrations on Mount Miron*

Hag Sameah!


----------



## rylah

*Hidabroot - La"g Ba'Omer and Hillulah of Rabbi Shim'on bar Yohai*


----------



## rylah

*La"g Ba'Omer and Hillulah of Rabbi Shim'on bar Yohay HaKadosh
*
LIVE with Rabbi Bnayahu Shmueli Shlit"a


Hag Sameah to all house of Yisrael!
In the US the holiday starts in several hours, here it's already full on with fires lit all around the country, kids, music, fireworks...on Mount Miron, the cave, as usual they plan to keep it all night long until morning prayer and the remaining hours of the day.

Light a candle to raise the neshamah of Rabbi Shim'on bar Yohai (Rashbi), and ask anything You need from Hashem, and of course Geulah in mercy to Israel, this is a great day with potential to personal and whole of Yisrael - for redemption was the essence of the teaching and secrets revealed to Rashbi.

Hag Sameah!


----------



## rylah

*Yitzhak Eshel - Bar Yohai *


Happy La"g Ba'Omer!


----------



## rylah

*Lag BaOmer: Who Was Rabbi Shimon Bar Yochai?*

After the death of 24,000 of Rabbi 'Akiva's students during the plague,
Rabbi Shim'on Bar Yohai was among the 5 students set by Rabbi 'Akiva, in who's virtue there's still Torah in Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Research and discourse*
*In a new column, Meir Ettinger tells of what brought him to a joint partnership with anthropologist Idan Yaron and the difference between objective research and conversation between different people*

In the past year and a half I have been studying regularly with Dr. Idan Yaron, who sees himself as "a researcher of the extreme and radical right." In the joint study we learned a number of articles from Rabbi Yitzhak Ginzburg's book "Malchut Yisrael" Which I believe to be at the heart of the debate between the religious right and the secular left.

The first issue I chose to study was "War Ethics," a subject that Idan went to many times as a military psychologist, and naturally preoccupies me too. Over time the study became profound, challenging, and in my personal opinion also original, this is why despite my firm opposition at first I finally agreed to put things down in writing and publish.

The connection between us is not easily created, the fears and doubts - is this a correct thing to do? Is there much benefit to the damage - the existing one -? I do not have a complete answer to these questions, and certainly I do not want anyone to look at this as a role model without thinking good to himself whether this is the right step. Over the years, many journalists and researchers have approached me who wanted to write about the world of hilltop youth or the extreme right.

I think that the gap between the worlds is so great, so that even if we assume that these are people who are not politically biased (and such cases are very rare) without translating the language and the basic assumptions without going into the depths of Jewish life, even if they can accurately paint the external appearance of reality, the image that the reader will see it will look strange and distant. Because I truly believe that the logic of the Holy Torah is based on a completely different view of the world, of the values that guide it, and any attempt to 'explain' our world, especially public affairs in the democratic language, is impossible - a platform too complicated and long to spread out.

This is the response I answered to Idan the first time he approached me, and sent a passage he wrote about me, which included a description taken from the press. I explained to him that such work is superficial to me, and that ultimately - despite his explanation for creating understanding and connecting different parts of the Jewish people In fact produces only separation and hatred. We talked about how work like the one he did on the so-called "Bat Ayin underground" is superficial to me, since he is trying to learn about a completely foreign world, from that particular world view.

I argued that it is precisely an understanding of the size of the gap between "Jewish" and "democratic" that will eventually be able to establish a stable bridge, without having to lie or blur our positions. Idan continued to insist that he was really interested in learning and knowing, and was ready to interview me in the "Jewish language." After consultation with a friend, and with the consent of my Rabbi I suggested that he study, and this is how our Havruta (study companionship) was born, which also led to a joint trip to Rosh Hashanah in Uman.

As I wrote earlier, the study and cooperation did not come easily to me and I have been deliberating about it until now. Among other things, the claim was made that this reflects a non-Jewish world view that there is no single truth, and all opinions are equal. I completely agree with this argument. I will have a lot to discuss on this point with Idan: The external view is foreign to Judaism. The Torah is a Torah of life. We believe that it is an absolute truth, a tree of life, and when you disconnect it from the "Giver of the Torah", from the absolute faith, it is really impossible taste it, or to understand her depth and secrets.

I think that the "hilltop youth", among other things, grew up out of the understanding that the same academic and media world is not the same as the heretical spirit in the academic and media world. The separation from the real world, from the connection to nature, and the excess of sophistry cause the loss of the natural faith and the love of the land "for God made man straight, and they sought many accounts."

We talked about it a lot during the course of the study and tried to emphasize that in my opinion the problem is not what the results of the study will be, but the research itself. Among other things, during a joint conversation in Uman, I came to the conclusion that R. Nachman, who was undoubtedly a great sage, can summarize his central advice in the sentence "Do not talk about, talk to ..." Do not talk about the Creator, speak to Him.

It was not for nothing that Rabbi Nachman objected to research and the enlightenment. The external investigation stands in contrast to the internal attentiveness, the position of the examiner and the observer places the person in a distant position that never enables real attachment. In the language of Hasidism it is called 'If there is no opinion - a Havdalah (separation of holy from profane) what is for". Knowledge is interpreted as communication and connection. Indeed, when essentially any connection is remote, there is no need for differentiation or reservation. Only a relationship that has an opinion based on separation (similar to a marriage relationship whose beginning is the act of kiddushin)

So far, one side that mainly emphasizes why not, and what is the other side? There are simple things: that it is never right to give up or close a door to any Jew. That I really believe we have something to say, that if only we can speak our language, in the language of the neshamah, there is no doubt that this will speak to every Jew. That I believe so much in the Holy Torah, that I have no doubt that if we release ourselves, ask the difficult questions, and answer (to the skeptic in you, the famous proverb of Rabbi Mendel of Kotzk) there is no doubt that the Torah will prevail.

And, in my opinion, there is a tremendous mission, to stop talking about public affairs as political issues, and to continue to apologize and stammer in the media when the Torah is submissive to Western thinking. I believe we should start treating public affairs as 'spreading Judaism', talking about the Land of Israel just as we talk about putting on Tefillin, and security matters just as we talk about prayer work, speaking Judaism, speaking to the neshamah (soul) of the Jew.

There is a constant dilemma, on the one hand, we are interested in spreading and explaining, and there is no doubt that "spreading your springs outward" is not only about matters of private repentance but certainly also and perhaps primarily about what the Torah has to innovate and add to all matters of public leadership and repair society that the world thirst for Hashem, and on the other hand remain determined and adhering to the goal, not to marvel at 'what they will say' and to know 'between light and darkness'.

On the one hand, we are interested in creating a dialogue with distant Jews, especially with very distant Jews (that is, "the greatness of G-d's greatness as Rabbi Nachman said), and on the other hand to maintain distance and not be influenced by them. The two asymmetries do not legitimize the passage over the Shulchan Aruch or opinions that are against the Jewish faith.

Two years ago, Rabbi Ginsburg spoke about "the work of the generation - advancing together", how should the secular public be treated today? In this wonderful conversation, the rabbi explained that in our generation (unlike the Lubavitcher Rebbe's leadership) it is less correct to emphasize the connection between observant and non-observant people, the attitude of one who influences and accepts, but rather to emphasize the feeling that "we all progress together" Secular Jews have a lot to follow in the search for truth (and there is no truth but Torah). He explained that today it is right to treat the entire people of Israel in a state of equality, "and everyone must influence and receive from others."

How do you apply this? This is an endless question, a certain explanation I answered myself following the controversy that was here regarding Idan's writing on the site, there is a sentence attributed to R. Nathan (I did not find a source) who said that he could interpret the entire Torah, but to give an explanation of a Jew he does not know. Learning Torah can only be learned from those who observe Torah and mitzvot, but "learning Jews" also teaches us how they feel and how they meet Hashem and learn how they see us, in this we can proceed a lot.

I think that as far as we can really understand what Jews think, even those who are far away, even those who are wrong, not because of the thought that the Torah may be wrong, but out of a genuine desire to speak and express as much as possible, to explain about ourselves, more real, deeper, not in the sense of giving up the mountain peaks, on the contrary we can give up the creation of artificial disputes and focus on what we really disagree.

Nevertheless, I received a certain reinforcement from Rabbi Yitzchak Ginzburg's commentary: In his commentary on the Passover Haggadah, Rabbi Yitzchak Ginzburg describes the sixth son as a continuation of the Lubavitcher Rebbe's famous Wort about the fifth son - one who does not even come to the Seder table and needs to be invited in a special way. Rabbi Yitzchak explains that in our generation there is also a reality of the "sixth son" - that son appears at the Seder table, as a researcher and interested, he claims to come to look from side to side, perhaps even to tell his experiences later. But if we are equally allowed to explore it, and look at it from the side, it is easy to recognize that the "objective" view hides an internal connection, and curiosity shows interest and even identification in a very, very deep place.

What is the work of the "sixth son"? Rabbi Yitzchak explains that the sixth generation has an advantage if the outer layer, which is ostensibly objective and detached, will remain a sort of "looking from above" that can bring order and give a comprehensive, semi-external picture that can reveal a special depth in Judaism.

In my eyes, the joint study and the work that we do together does not give us legitimacy for everything that Idan brings with him, just as he does not think that everything I do is positive, there are also things that in in my eyes are sinning to the truth, he probably thinks the same thing about me. But I do pray and hope that our joint study can bring about an original and interesting product - one that can be seen precisely from the distance, and perhaps it will become a bridge of understanding between the people, a bridge that can be overcome without compromising.

Meir Ettinger - "Research and Discourse"


----------



## rylah

*Newest Likud MK: My First Bill Will Institute Sovereignty*

MK Michal Shir, who was elected in the 29th slot on the Likud faction’s Knesset slate, on Monday told *Srugim* that the first bill she plans to submit to the plenum would be the application of Israeli sovereignty in Judea and Samaria.

“Applying sovereignty is the top priority,” said MK Shir. “There is no reason that for even one more minute the civil rights of the residents of Judea and Samaria will continue to be harmed. All the more so since the Likud Central Committee has already passed this proposal, and the prime minister accepts it and spoke about it during the election campaign, and now a new Knesset has begun, and there is nothing like seeking renewal in this festive time and saying, ‘We will continue from here.'”


Shir grew up in Givatayim, which borders Tel Aviv to the east. She is the daughter of Michael Shir, editor of the children’s magazine Etzbeoni (Tom Thumb). She joined Likud at the age of 14, and was involved in the establishment of the Ma’ale Yisrael settlement outpost. Shir worked with MK Gideon Sa’ar, Netanyahu’s biggest nemesis in the party, when he was Likud chairman between 2006 and 2009, and as education minister in Netanyahu’s next two terms. She was placed in the 29th slot which was reserved for the representative of the Tel Aviv area.

“We are the eve of the Trump program,” she said. “If we don’t take care of our own, no one will. I believe we will find the support. The Likud Central Committee has already passed its resolution [favoring sovereignty], and now the time has come to do it.”

Source: *Jewish Press*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→ et al,

I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.



rylah said:


> Institute* Sovereignty  *


*(COMMENT)*

For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.

This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


If not now, when?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


RoccoR I very much respect Your opinion, but I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
Especially since we've already been discussing this for several months, in various frameworks and already agreed on specific threats that we both see with highest potential. That is a discussion I very much appreciate, detailed and coming from a good intention which I'd like to see develop further.

But I'm afraid, that such comments, and specific use of words, as above resemble very much what was said regarding Jerusalem, and the daily threats regarding anything Israel does  - and in spite of the constant noise, at the end of the day movement in this direction results in wider acceptance and support, any movement to the opposite results in increase of enmity for both sides.

Have any alternatives achieved peace? Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
I'd go as far as to say that the Arab default strategy, whole lexicon itself aims at pushing Israel to no other option but to do what they've cried wolf about for the last 7 decades. I'm still against that.

We discussed Emirates, Autonomy under "'3.5-states'", single Arab state, 4 Arab states, federation...what not.
I think taken out any wider geo-political unknowns from the equation, it is clear that there's only one dynamic side in the conflict, and only that player is capable, and will be naturally the one to decide.

Stability, peace...

Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability? Dwell on that thought for a minute, much news haven't been brought up here, and I haven't seen much in the western media - how do You think the Likud voters responded to that, or even broader in the Israeli public even among those who want to separate?
All I'm trying to say, is that to me it seems like there's a serious attempt here , though I haven't yet studied the potential change I think with what on top of it looks as a reasonable motivation, at a crucial timing both for global and inner politics, to solidify a new leading position for the Likud, with high probability of re-elections in several months.

There's just too many things happening, dynamically, simultaneously and at a greater pace to trivialize any of such statements as mere "charge towards the goal", we're seeing a clear and natural shift in public attitude, and politics are mirroring that reality though it  totally challenges the ideological basis of the previous several generations that set the tone of foreign relations policy.

What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,

This is a good question.

BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.



Ria_Longhorn said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:

Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid." 

In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"  

The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.

And the list of changes just goes on and on...

*(QUESTION)*

Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_

"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.

*(MY OPINION)*

This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits and healthcare are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario,
but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.

No one talks about returning to Gaza today,
if at all, that can happen only after Judea and Samaria.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,

Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."

❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.

◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?

◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?

◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?

◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?

◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:​
✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.

✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.

✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.

✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.

✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.

✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.

✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →

○  Water
○  Waste
○  Electric
○  Communications
○  Hostpitals
○  Education and Research
○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the 
​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.

◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.

Just My Thought
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Likkmee

Can I answer with a question ?
 Who are Americans


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> *(MY OPINION)*
> 
> This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel has always been an apartheid state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> *(MY OPINION)*
> 
> This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has always been an apartheid state.
Click to expand...


How is it that you're still befuddled about your error using the silly "apartheid" slogan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> *(MY OPINION)*
> 
> This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has always been an apartheid state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you're still befuddled about your error using the silly "apartheid" slogan?
Click to expand...

Not befuddled at all. The law is clear and Israel's actions are transparent.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> *(MY OPINION)*
> 
> This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has always been an apartheid state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you're still befuddled about your error using the silly "apartheid" slogan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not befuddled at all. The law is clear and Israel's actions are transparent.
Click to expand...


You're befuddled about the law. What "apartheid law" are you befuddled about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Settlers torch fields in Burin and ‘Asirah al-Qibliyah, May 17, 2019*

**


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> This is a good question.
> 
> BLUF:  Maybe never...  But clearly now is NOT the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling to charge towards the goal.  But it is NOT necessary for MK Michal Shir, Likud Party, to throw gasoline on the fire → just because you have great firefighters.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Institute* Sovereignty  *
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For all intent and purposes, this would essentially absorb the remainder of the West Bank.
> 
> This is adding an unnecessary accelerant to an already politically volatile and destabilizing regional security issue.  It is not a step forward towards peace, but several steps backward in the direction of a deepening conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If not now, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For each action and piece of legislation, one has to think it through.  One example (a "Critical" example) is that:
> 
> Right now, the charge of "Apartheid" is baseless.  Right now, Israel does not wall-off elements of its own citizenry.  But once you make Judea and Samaria sovereign under the State of Israel, everyone in that territory becomes an Israeli Citizen, with all the privileges that go with the citizenry.  That means the Border security boundaries now in place, have to come down, checkpoints must be lifted, and the settlements on the West Bank must now be opened.  *IF* not, *THEN* you have the case of "apartheid."
> 
> In placing Judea and Samaria under the umbrella of Israeli Sovereignty, you have implemented a One-State Solution and dropped any restrictions on the "Right of Return."  Every single Arab Palestinian become an Israeli Citizen; Good Guys, Bad Guys, Refugee, and The indifferent- "Everyone*!*"
> 
> The State of Israel, must then immediately bring the social and public services up to standard in the Territory.  Whatever social security benefits are normal for today's citizens would not be made applicable to the 770K+ refugees in the West Bank and every single citizen in Gaza.
> 
> And the list of changes just goes on and on...
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Is the State of Israel ready for that (₪)_*?*_
> 
> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime; (RS/ICC)​
> Every single Terrorist today is your fellow neighbor tomorrow.
> 
> *(MY OPINION)*
> 
> This "BILL" Proposal is a pro-Arab Palestinian move and MK Michal Shir becomes an advocate for a One-State Solution.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has always been an apartheid state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you're still befuddled about your error using the silly "apartheid" slogan?
Click to expand...


He’s desperate; Enjoy it


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has always been an apartheid state.


That's because You rewrite the terms for Israel, in such a way that in any objective view would define many western nations, including the US as an apartheid as well.

The demand for total Arab domination over the entire middle east at the expense of the only independent minority is exactly that  - apartheid. Denial of that is justice.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."
> 
> ❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
> 
> ◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?
> 
> ◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
> 
> ◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?
> 
> ◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?
> 
> ◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:
> ✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.
> 
> ✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.
> 
> ✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.
> 
> ✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.
> 
> ✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →
> 
> ○  Water
> ○  Waste
> ○  Electric
> ○  Communications
> ○  Hostpitals
> ○  Education and Research
> ○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the
> ​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.
> 
> ◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
> But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R


This is probably going to be just one of the answers to specific points You've mentioned.
I see here questions on 4 layers:

Legislation, specifically RoR and legal status during transition
National security - "every single terrorist today is Your neighbor tomorrow"
Infrastructure/economy planning
Ethics - the moral boundaries of application such transition
Q. Did I miss any theme?

I fully agree there's a need for an official governmental plan to be put forward,
that's exactly the main theme of the opening bill and the forming govt. What is suggested in the bill is a first step that is the easy one - leveling the civil rights of the Israeli citizens in Judea Samaria, another bill, a step further, that is being currently blocked under the excuse that it will "anger the US", is cancellation "The disengagement bill" in Samaria, where there're empty villages still standing and no PA control.

As a whole the security and legislation of the transition is of greater concern,
as for ethics, until now and in-spite of the wars and friction - Arabs living under full Israeli sovereignty are still the most free Arab society in the middle east, and have only upgraded their quality of life, movement to the opposite direction seems to downgrade both the civil and even the political status.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."
> 
> ❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
> 
> ◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?
> 
> ◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
> 
> ◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?
> 
> ◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?
> 
> ◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:
> ✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.
> 
> ✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.
> 
> ✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.
> 
> ✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.
> 
> ✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →
> 
> ○  Water
> ○  Waste
> ○  Electric
> ○  Communications
> ○  Hostpitals
> ○  Education and Research
> ○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the
> ​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.
> 
> ◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
> But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R



The free trading and light industrial (Duty Free) zones, sound applicable to what flacaltenn once presented, taking in mind regional economic development in which the Arab community of Judea could take a key role.
Hope he will explain it himself if finds appropriate.


----------



## rylah

*80 Deaf Israeli Children Come Together For Joint Bar/Bat Mitzvah - Your News From Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Billboards of Gal Gadot covered in cities across the country





*

The above is not in Jerusalem,
it's in Hulon, Azur, Rishon LeZion...Tel-Aviv area.

News13


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Jewish minors detained on the Temple Mount after daring to bow down*

Two Jewish kids were detained this morning (23.5.19) by police on the Temple Mount after they bowed down. A video released from the event shows that during a routine pilgrimage to the Temple Mount, two Jewish children accompanied the group of ascendants (those who go up the Mount). During the tour, as the group arrived in front of the mosque on the Dome of the Rock, the children prostrated themselves on the ground and bowed down. Police escorting the patrol immediately jumped on the children and detained them at the police station. After a while, and with the attorney's intervention, the police released the two.

ארנון סגל on Twitter


----------



## rylah

*As coalition negotiations stall, judicial reform hangs in the balance*
*If Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu fails to negotiate coalition agreements before May 29, he may lose the chance to form the next government. Also crucial is consideration of a clause that would give a Knesset majority the power to overturn a Supreme Court decision.*

(May 24, 2019 / JNS) Attempts by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to form a governing coalition of the 65 right-wing and religious Knesset members that have recommended him as the next premier have been proving difficult. One key issue being discussed as part of the complex negotiations is controversial legislation that would curtail the powers of Israel’s judiciary, which is arguably the branch of government with the widest authority.

“The next week is extremely important regarding the future of the court,” says Moshe Koppel, chairman of the Kohelet Policy Forum, an Israeli think tank that has been pushing for judicial reform.

Read full article: *JNS*


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."
> 
> ❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
> 
> ◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?
> 
> ◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
> 
> ◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?
> 
> ◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?
> 
> ◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:
> ✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.
> 
> ✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.
> 
> ✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.
> 
> ✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.
> 
> ✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →
> 
> ○  Water
> ○  Waste
> ○  Electric
> ○  Communications
> ○  Hostpitals
> ○  Education and Research
> ○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the
> ​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.
> 
> ◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
> But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The free trading and light industrial (Duty Free) zones, sound applicable to what flacaltenn once presented, taking in mind regional economic development in which the Arab community of Judea could take a key role.
> Hope he will explain it himself if finds appropriate.
Click to expand...


It's just essential that NEW THINKING on how the connectivity works in a West Bank for the Palestinians AND the Israelis.  Any plan for resolution of occupation HAS to offer means of connecting Palestinians to local and REGIONAL markets. 

Especially in the scenario of ANNEXATION of Judah/Samaria.. Because you end up (de facto) with ISOLATED Palestinian city-states without a plan for free flow of commerce..  

So my proposal (all 6600 words of it) is BASED on a city-state (emirate) form of Palestinian govt with optional limited federal layers for diplomacy and currency and judicial review, etc..  In addition, it proposes a REGIONAL connectivity that restores that land of Israel to a HUB of commerce for "trade routes"...  Done in conjunction with Egypt and Jordan and potentially Lebanon. Establishes a SECURE limited access highway thru these 3 countries at their borders that puts the Palestinians smack in the middle of very LUCRATIVE "trade zone" with connectivity to Arab neighbors, the rest of Palestinian community in the region and the rest of the world.. 

If Gaza ever sheds their Hamas captors, This would include them as well --- adding the possibility of a seaport to this "highway" of trade and commerce..  

Here is a concept map for that connectivity...


----------



## Ropey

Gaza has never been under the total control of Jews or any of the preceding empires encompassing it.  In the 13th century BC, the Philistines (Cretans) annihilated the Avite's of Gaza and took it over.  Even though Gaza was in the promised land, it was under outside control iow, never fully under control of the Jews.   Assyrians, Egyptians, Babylonians, Persians and later still by Alexander the Great who came and went and also left Gaza to be internally controlled and Pompey evicted all Jewry leaving the others to continue the lands control while dealing Israel hard time.

There are two prevailing thoughts and I go with Sharon who said that "We do NOT want Gaza.  At most, we want to control the borders and stop their ability to attack us."

The others say that a pattern that has existed for thousands of years will continue; a sequence of Jewish exile from Gaza, followed by inevitable restoration as is happening with the return of the Bene Menashe to the Golan.

_Palestinians _are Syrian Arabs and belong to Arabia/Syria/Joran/Egypt but surely not Israel. They are allowed citizenship.

It is not a right of Arabs to have citizenship in Israel, it is bestowed upon them and for some reason, they do not want to leave... even with land swaps.


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."
> 
> ❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
> 
> ◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?
> 
> ◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
> 
> ◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?
> 
> ◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?
> 
> ◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:
> ✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.
> 
> ✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.
> 
> ✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.
> 
> ✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.
> 
> ✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →
> 
> ○  Water
> ○  Waste
> ○  Electric
> ○  Communications
> ○  Hostpitals
> ○  Education and Research
> ○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the
> ​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.
> 
> ◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
> But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The free trading and light industrial (Duty Free) zones, sound applicable to what flacaltenn once presented, taking in mind regional economic development in which the Arab community of Judea could take a key role.
> Hope he will explain it himself if finds appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just essential that NEW THINKING on how the connectivity works in a West Bank for the Palestinians AND the Israelis.  Any plan for resolution of occupation HAS to offer means of connecting Palestinians to local and REGIONAL markets.
> 
> Especially in the scenario of ANNEXATION of Judah/Samaria.. Because you end up (de facto) with ISOLATED Palestinian city-states without a plan for free flow of commerce..
> 
> So my proposal (all 6600 words of it) is BASED on a city-state (emirate) form of Palestinian govt with optional limited federal layers for diplomacy and currency and judicial review, etc..  In addition, it proposes a REGIONAL connectivity that restores that land of Israel to a HUB of commerce for "trade routes"...  Done in conjunction with Egypt and Jordan and potentially Lebanon. Establishes a SECURE limited access highway thru these 3 countries at their borders that puts the Palestinians smack in the middle of very LUCRATIVE "trade zone" with connectivity to Arab neighbors, the rest of Palestinian community in the region and the rest of the world..
> 
> If Gaza ever sheds their Hamas captors, This would include them as well --- adding the possibility of a seaport to this "highway" of trade and commerce..
> 
> Here is a concept map for that connectivity...
> 
> View attachment 262489
Click to expand...


This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.

Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> Gaza has never been under the total control of Jews or any of the preceding empires encompassing it.  In the 13th century BC, the Philistines (Cretans) annihilated the Avite's of Gaza and took it over.  Even though Gaza was in the promised land, it was under outside control iow, never fully under control of the Jews.   Assyrians, Egyptians, Babylonians, Persians and later still by Alexander the Great who came and went and also left Gaza to be internally controlled and Pompey evicted all Jewry leaving the others to continue the lands control while dealing Israel hard time.
> 
> There are two prevailing thoughts and I go with Sharon who said that "We do NOT want Gaza.  At most, we want to control the borders and stop their ability to attack us."
> 
> The others say that a pattern that has existed for thousands of years will continue; a sequence of Jewish exile from Gaza, followed by inevitable restoration as is happening with the return of the Bene Menashe to the Golan.
> 
> _Palestinians _are Syrian Arabs and belong to Arabia/Syria/Joran/Egypt but surely not Israel. They are allowed citizenship.
> 
> It is not a right of Arabs to have citizenship in Israel, it is bestowed upon them and for some reason, they do not want to leave... even with land swaps.



I don't know of any Israeli who gave up land and ended up well. 
The govt didn't even plan to capture Jerusalem, it was literally forced upon it - twice.
The people who repopulated the area didn't plan anything, it was all motivated by strong faith and improvised, as is most natural to Israeli mentality. The first village Sharon approved was a response to a letter from a simple Jew who just decided to try.

And I know a lot of people who do want to repopulate Gaza with no hesitation, though I think at this stage Judea is of highest priority.


----------



## rylah

*'Middle East's most dangerous man' - Meir Ettinger breaking the silence.
*
Meir Ettinger is the number one target of the Shin Bet.
Their intelligence reports relate to him the Revolt Plan, the same plan that detail the way to toppling the government, and instead establish the Kingdom of Israel. The Shin Bet is convinced that Ettinger is the living spirit behind the Price Tag activities, but the have never managed to prove that.

He’s merely 26, and already sat in jail for 10 months in administrative detention. He was arrested immediately after the murder in Duma and was released under restrictions, but without being convicted of anything.

With his family tree it’s almost not surprising that the eyes of Shin Bet follow him non-stop. Ettinger is the grandson of Rabbi Kahana HY”D, the man who stood at the head of the Kach movement, and was outlawed for racism. His relation to his grandfather is complicated, even if ideologically close, Ettinger the grandson won’t ever be found , as it seems, acting on the side of the government and run for Knesset.

Until today in the relationship between Ettinger and Shin Bet, ony the side of the state was heard. Ettinger on his side, in spite that the Hilltop Youth looks forward to him, preferred to keep silent.

He chose to give them lessons and lectures and evaded all contact with the media. Now he speaks, for the first time on camera. Not apologizing, but asking to create, according to him, an edge of a bridge above the wide open gap between the parts of the nation. Meir Ettinger talks about the investigation room of Shin Bet, about the Price Tag activities, about non-violent civil rebellion, and even about the surprising meeting with the left-wing. Here’s “Breaking the Silence”, a documentary of Avraham Shapira.


This is the introduction part, the documentary is very interesting and relevant, hasn't been translated yet, showing a perspective that was never introduced before. I'll keep translating the interview in following posts.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *'Middle East's most dangerous man' - Meir Ettinger breaks the silence.
> *
> Meir Ettinger is the number one target of the Shin Bet.
> Their intelligence reports relate to him the Revolt Plan, the same plan that detail the way to toppling the government, and instead establish the Kingdom of Israel. The Shin Bet is convinced that Ettinger is the living spirit behind the Price Tag activities, but the have never managed to prove that.
> 
> He’s merely 26, and already sat in jail for 10 months in administrative detention. He was arrested immediately after the murder in Duma and was released under restrictions, but without being convicted of anything.
> 
> With his family tree it’s almost not surprising that the eyes of Shin Bet follow him non-stop. Ettinger is the grandson of Rabbi Kahana HY”D, the man who stood at the head of the Kach movement, and was outlawed for racism. His relation to his grandfather is complicated, even if ideologically close, Ettinger the grandson won’t ever be found , as it seems, acting on the side of the government and run for Knesset.
> 
> Until today in the relationship between Ettinger and Shin Bet, ony the side of the state was heard. Ettinger on his side, in spite that the Hilltop Youth looks forward to him, preferred to keep silent.
> 
> He chose to give them lessons and lectures and evaded all contact with the media. Now he speaks, for the first time on camera. Not apologizing, but asking to create, according to him, an edge of a bridge above the wide open gap between the parts of the nation. Meir Ettinger talks about the investigation room of Shin Bet, about the Price Tag activities, about non-violent civil rebellion, and even about the surprising meeting with the left-wing. Here’s “Breaking the Silence”, a documentary of Avraham Shapira.
> 
> 
> This is the introduction,the movie hasn't been translated yet, but very interesting showing  perspective that was never introduced before. I'll keep translating the interview in following posts.



Avraham Shapira: “Let’s talk about this interview”.
Meir Ettinger: “ Stressing”
A.S: “Does the movie stress You?”
M.E.: “Seriously stressful”
A.S: “Why?”
M.E: "First of all the biggest fear is that I can’t speak well, don’t know how to explain myself and speak quietly and slow. I’m much better at writing, and afraid that I won’t succeed to say what I want to say.
That I won’t be able to bridge the gaps between the languages."

*2:33 6:34 -View of Ettinger’s first hilltop outpost and footage from news about his hearings.*

News cast: “Ettinger considered main ideolog of the Hilltop Youth, the mind that planned and fascilitated in the recent years violent activity against Palestinians. Incited a group of Jewish youth to a number of hate crimes. The court adopted police and Shin Bet recomendations this morning , to keep Meir Ettinger arrested. Part of the time in jail was held  in solitary, twice did hunger strikes. Ettinger is the one who formulated the “Rebelion Plan”, toppling of the government in Israel, imposition of Torah Laws and  establishment of the 3rd Temple.
The watchful eye of Shin Bet now will be watching even more.”

M.E.: “I came here 7 years ago, to an outpost of the Youth For Eretz Israel. For me this was the first meeting with the hilltop youth. I asked friend where there was some outpost, and they told me go to Svut ‘Ami, there’s an outpost. I haven’t imagined what I saw here.

I had many questions to which I didn’t find answers in the education in which I was growing, in the Yeshiva’s in which I studied. I wanted to look for something outside of the Beit Midrash, like more soul, spirit and their connection to practical life.

I came here , here under the carob tree was bucket of carobs, a Poligal shet and three folks sitting. I ask them ‘what? where is the outpost?’ . I Imagined some flock, houses, something that…So they tell me ‘ here’, tell me, ‘ here, 3 hours ago before I came, there was an evacuation, the army came with 3 tracks, took all the equipment that was. I asked them ‘ So what now?’, they told me ‘ we stay’. And that was like…I was in shock.

We went to sleep around 3, it was with a lot of innocence, like without any political calculations, without…people here didn't even get  what was all the fuss. It was like, the Land of Israel is ours, and I was shocked by that, it simply… I simply fell in love with…with this simplicity…like…

I always pictured hills as something fun, cool, lots of doing and creative brotherhood, and agriculture, and here there was simply nothing, only loyalty to land, and it was pure ideology, I was sold.
You get addicted to the love of this place, like on weird levels. Can only imagine how it is to carry the wood blocks uphill. They would come every several weeks and completely empty the hill. There were periods when 3-4 times a day police parks there downhill, came woke us in the night, on the Polligal sheet – ‘breaking the law’ and You’re arrested for one night and… open to this world.

News 11: Kahana talked about forced transfer, today the question begs, ‘how much have the ideas of Kahana influenced his grandson, Meir Ettinger?’
Rabbi Meir Kahana: “We’re going to holy war. Democracy? I’m not a patsy”

M.E.: “It’s difficult for me with Rabbi Kahana, mainly because first of all he’s grandpa, family, but it took me a lot of years to get to know him. Maybe I started to connect to him only after the media connected between us. It was hard for me for long years with Rabbi Kahana, because of the image that was made of him by the media. Also an image of violent extremist, and also an image of hollow. I tried to distance from it. Spiritual sources, I went to look in further places. Today I feel that the teaching of Rabbi Kahana is deep,and sometimes simplicity is the genius. The single common thing to everything he did, is that he always tried. This is his central message to the following generations. And I will say it in the most provocative manner there is – Rabbi Kahana failed in what he did."

A.S.: “And You’re succeeding?”
M.E.:” No, but I still have a chance to succeed.
It’s always in the background, grandfather is not something You can deny, put I came to hilltops from a totally different direction.

We've built half level hut, and above it a permanent pergola. We could buld 5 times a day, the border police would come up, destroy the hut, break the wood panels, we would come and build. That’s what was here on the hill, we would sit and study Torah. When they destroy we rebuild. You’re always illegal, for a whole year that You live here. There’s an observation post in Yishai, and when the post sees whe’ve raised the…it’s funny sometimes it was like 4 board of 5*10, with some Ute, as the post sees it, immediately border police jumps and pursuit starts. They’d come  up on Friday, find some shampoo bottle, pour it on all the food prepared for Shabat, on the mattresses etc. This was our experience, that there’re people here with obsession. As if all the psychological complexes of this govt was poured on us, as 5 teens living here.

Reportes were coming here all day long, we wouldn't understand why they want to take footage of us, what did they want to capture, what are they looking for here? They could talk about us in the media a lot, and it didn't interest us, we were busy rebuilding the hut again. This question always  accompanied us, why is it so interesting what we do here? Why do they send border police jeeps 5 times a day? What do they want?  What are they afraid of? That one day here will be a house?

One day we’re sitting, I just tied Tzitzit, prepared a new one, a friend was studying… ‘Two Mikra one Targum’, we did thing least threatening to the middle east;
When someone stood up like that, looks down and says ‘there’s a jeep’, and we get into the usual procedure. Move more than half a km away, under the 3rd carob tree where they never reach and difficult to spot.Hours pass ,continue our business with the study and I proceed with tzitzit knots., when we hear crazy roars, I was sure terrorists arrived, we jump and see a group of storming undercover agents in. You don’t know what to think, You’re sure someone is going beat You into the ground. You’re only afraid to get caught, sure they’ll kill You. That moment You say to Yourself ‘ I’m like their enemy’, and it drives You crazy, why, what happened?

(2:00 - 11:00)


----------



## rylah

*"To immediately stop Trump's honey trap"*
* Sovereignty Movement reacts with concern to the new publications revealed last night from the deal of the century. "The Land of Israel is above negotiations"*

After a day was published in the news 12 More details from President Trump's centennial, many elements responded happily to the clause according to which civil legislation would be applied to the Jewish settlements in Judea and Samaria. On the other hand, the settlement movement and the women's movement in Green reacted hesitantly to the reports, expressing concern that the agreement was a "honey trap" in which Israel could fall and approve the deal.

"The application of Israeli civil law to the settlements in Judea and Samaria is nothing more than a forced and dangerous attempt at a compromise that will allow the establishment of a Palestinian entity on the rest of the territory," the movement said. The movement's leaders, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, recall that the movement recently warned of the implications of such a scenario. "The Land of Israel is not ours, and we must apply the full sovereignty of the State of Israel to it," the two say.

"Beyond the historical right that can not be compromised, the establishment of a Palestinian political entity on the territory of Judea and Samaria will be a much more serious danger than the one awaiting us from the Gaza Strip," he said. And another area for terrorist gangs who swore to establish a state on the ruins of Israel. "







"The Arab propaganda capabilities are proven, but they can not turn the Arab side to the right side, the entire Land of Israel belongs to the people of Israel, even if it is alone," Katzover and Metar say. "The Trump program can be accepted only if it is already defined as the first stage Full Israeli sovereignty over all of Judea and Samaria. "

The Nahala movement said in response to the publication regarding application Israeli law on the Jewish villages as part of the deal of the century: "We call on the prime minister and all cabinet ministers to immediately announce a complete rejection of the"Deal of the Century" ,a plan of the division of the land and the transfer of the territories of the Land of Israel to foreigners. Any plot to wrap the Israeli withdrawal from the territories of Israel by sovereignty over the territories of the existing villages will not succeed with a healthy and living Israel, and will not allow the partition of the Land of Israel".

*Hakol Hayehudi*


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.



Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..

I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....

You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.



rylah said:


> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?



That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.

Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.

Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
Click to expand...

Can't work.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't work.
Click to expand...


Isn't that exactly what Americans said before Israel got independent?

But hey I can understand -  after decades of welfare fraud, it's harsh to suggest the soft Jihadi brides actually get a real job and take responsibility over their lives. Sure the 72 virgins sound much more attractive.


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
Click to expand...

Can You imagine I actually hold in my head a picture of me buying fruits in Hebron market, and having a laugh in Arabic with the seller? I believe most Israelis do, most of our lives we did until Oslo. Of course I generalize, but I do believe most of us, even if agitated, wish them well and prefer to wipe Kosher Hummus plates in rich and beautiful Gaza than to fighting them.

Regarding the roads around the Dead Sea, I  see only one concern - security. Certainly it would be a good start if the tender for road construction was given to a local Arab company.
Furthermore, I don't know if layering the roads on top of mountains helps security, which I my main concern for guaranteeing the trade route, but I'd like to hear what cause You to reexamine the location of the road in that specific part.

Regarding the new train track to Jordan, it is already built and functioning,
goes through the Hulah valley in the north. And was finished long before announced news, think it was a media response measurement.

As for applying full Israeli sovereignty over the whole of Judea, I agree it will naturally result in confrontations, and so is taken in account, and specific policy (and legal procedure) is already discussed in line with the  various propositions. I think You can put Your money on refusal and confrontation, as a result of any development including the PA-Hamas subjects. For the simple reason that such practical solutions endanger the status and need for both to continue exist in current form - the same reason they'll never unite into a single functioning govt.

As for relocation and closing the refugee camps, I think it has moved beyond that point.
There're no camps really, those are full blown cities with large population with their own local economy.
I think the part of Trump's plan, for development of these cities and closing of UNRWA centers that make money of keeping them in poverty, is more practical and viable long run.

To sum it up, seeing the default opposition to anything on the Pal side,
I'm trying to figure out how the 7 Emirates economic infrastructure, can be combined and work under full Israeli sovereignty.

Do You think these cities can keep their special economic status and privilege,
as regional hubs under such circumstance?


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu: I did not convince Liberman to prevent elections*

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu said, Monday evening, that he did not convince Chairman Avigdor Liberman of the Yisrael Beytenu Party to compromise on legislation regulating haredi induction into the Israel Defense Forces and thereby avoid the need for new Knesset elections.

Speaking outside his Knesset office, Netanyahu noted that there are 48 hours remaining until the latest deadline for forming a new government coalition.

Source: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## jillian

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir*
> 
> **


Do t trouble your little Jew hating thread about it


----------



## rylah

*Senior official: We won't allow religious Zionism to be trampled*
*Senior Right Parties Union source to PM: Even if agreement reached with Liberman, without Justice portfolio, party won't enter government.*

A senior official in the Right Parties Union responded to the Likud announcement that all the faction leaders agree on establishing the coalition and all are waiting only for Yisrael Beyteinu Chairman Avigdor Liberman. The source said he feared the Prime Minister would reach an agreement with Liberman at the last minute and then try to prevent the party from receiving the Justice portfolio, trying to push the right-wing parties into a corner as a way to prevent the establishment of a right-wing government.

"Without the Justice portfolio, there will be no entry into the coalition. There are other important items that we have no intention of being flexible or giving up," the source said. He declares that "any attempt by the Prime Minister to reach a solution with Avigdor Liberman at the expense of the knitted kippas to accuse us of toppling a right-wing coalition won't work."

The senior official stressed that so far no agreement has been reached with the Prime Minister according to which the party will receive the Justice and Education portfolios. "Without meeting this basic demand, an agreement with Liberman will not make us part of the government," he concluded.

Prime Minister Netanyahu announced that he will deliver a statement at the Knesset on Monday about the difficulties in the coalition negotiations. The Knesset plenum approved in preliminary reading the bill to dissolve the Knesset. 65 MKs supported the proposal, 43 opposed.

Source: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## rylah

*Discussing Coalition and Re-Elections*

Coalition talks break down over Haredi enlistment bill, to discuss, are Rabbi Dov Lipman, former MK for Yesh Atid Rabbi Dov Halbertal, former Head of the Office of the Chief Rabbi of Israel, Naftali Ben Simon, Political Analyst and Likud party member and Yossi Yonah, former MK from the Labor Party.


----------



## rylah

*Poll: Right-wing bloc would win again if new elections held*
*New poll shows right-wing - religious bloc would gain seats if second election held this year, with Likud leading Blue and White*.

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu would be reelected – again – if Knesset elections were held this year for a second time, a new poll shows.

With coalition talks stalled due to a dispute between haredi lawmakers and Yisrael Beytenu over the future of the draft deferment program for yeshiva students, the Likud is pushing to dissolve the 21st Knesset less than two months after it was elected.

The Knesset is expected to hold the initial vote on a measure to dissolve the Knesset Monday, with a final vote slated for Wednesday – the deadline for Netanyahu to form a new government.

According to a new poll conducted by Panels Politics on behalf of _Maariv_, Netanyahu would benefit from new elections, which would increase the right-wing - haredi bloc’s margin in the Knesset from 65 seats to 68, while the left-wing – Arab bloc would fall from 55 to 52 mandates.

The Likud itself would retain the 35 seats it won in April, while the center-left Blue and White party would fall from 35 to 34 seats.

The haredi factions Shas and United Torah Judaism would retain their eight seats each, while the Union of Right-Wing Parties would rise from five seats to six. Yisrael Beytenu would also rise from five seats to six.

The New Right party of Naftali Bennett and Ayelet Shaked would pass the electoral threshold this time around, winning five seats, while the Kulanu faction of Finance Minister Moshe Kahlon would not.

With 68 mandates for the right-wing – haredi bloc, Netanyahu would no longer be dependent on Yisrael Beytenu to form a majority coalition of 61 MKs.

Full article: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> Can You imagine I actually hold in my head a picture of me buying fruits in Hebron market, and having a laugh in Arabic with the seller? I believe most Israelis do, most of our lives we did until Oslo. Of course I generalize, but I do believe most of us, even if agitated, wish them well and prefer to wipe Kosher Hummus plates in rich and beautiful Gaza than to fighting them.



That's a wonderful vision.. So are motels, restaurants, truck stops serving the "trade route"... And huge warehousing and distribution opportunities in Pali cities for sorting goods from Egypt, Jordan and beyond. 



rylah said:


> Regarding the roads around the Dead Sea, I see only one concern - security. Certainly it would be a good start if the tender for road construction was given to a local Arab company.
> Furthermore, I don't know if layering the roads on top of mountains helps security, which I my main concern for guaranteeing the trade route, but I'd like to hear what cause You to reexamine the location of the road in that specific part.



Anywhere the "trade highway" crosses Israeli territory, it is ELEVATED and has limited on/off ramps.. Trying to use a road like that in conflict is just useless. Because it can be taken out in minutes and leave the military forces/equipment stranded. And there would be "safety,maintenance, security stations" for car/truck breakdowns, traffic enforcement, emergencies. Once it reaches the Dead Sea -- it's no longer in Israel proper. Israel has all rights to control access of that road and use it for military purposes, but all the "connector" routes go into the West Bank from the East.* And MOST of them end up in the Pali emirates anyways.* Except for the Route to Jerusalem.. (dont have the numbers in front of me)... SO --- there's the connectivity between those emirates. On the EAST side of the West Bank with relatively free and unfettered movement between emirates. It's just that I've been on buses on some of those roads and KNOW they're not really suited to carrying a stream of heavy freight.
Would have to add a "third lane" or something for passing slow truck traffic... 

It's guarded by customs/security checkpoints as it goes into Jordan and Egypt. Israel has control of those entries and exits much as they do now..


----------



## flacaltenn

rylah said:


> As for relocation and closing the refugee camps, I think it has moved beyond that point.
> There're no camps really, those are full blown cities with large population with their own local economy.
> I think the part of Trump's plan, for development of these cities and closing of UNRWA centers that make money of keeping them in poverty, is more practical and viable long run.



I was really addressing the other 1/2 of the "Palestinian issue".. And that is the 300,000 refugees or so living in VERY bad conditions and NOT REALLY WANTED in Jordan, Lebanon, Egypt.. Not like UNWRA facilities in Gaza and West Bank. It would just make sense to move these refugees CLOSER to the trade highway and start building REAL cities and businesses there --- with a goal of ENDING some of worse camps in those countries.. That CONNECTS more of the Pali nation as a whole..  I think Jordan, Egypt, Lebanon would find a lot of intl. support building infrastructure adjacent to the trade route and housing for some of those refugees..


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that exactly what Americans said before Israel got independent?
> 
> But hey I can understand -  after decades of welfare fraud, it's harsh to suggest the soft Jihadi brides actually get a real job and take responsibility over their lives. Sure the 72 virgins sound much more attractive.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.



The Brits?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that exactly what Americans said before Israel got independent?
> 
> But hey I can understand -  after decades of welfare fraud, it's harsh to suggest the soft Jihadi brides actually get a real job and take responsibility over their lives. Sure the 72 virgins sound much more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
Click to expand...


Well I'm there was no such thing as 'welfare system'
 in the feudal utopia that was the Islamic Caliphate.

But don't let me confuse You with facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits?
Click to expand...

Indeed, they were in on that scam.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great leverage, any move towards improving the economic and political status of Judea (currently this is the area of investigation), is a function of wider regional economic development, and therefore direct involvement and additional guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the future for those Palestinian cities by being the major distribution centers on that "trade route"... The packing, warehousing, transport and service opportunities for the goods that would travel that route..
> 
> I've realized that roads from the Dead Sea (Jordan River Valley) are not the greatest heavy truck routes up to most of the Pali cities -- But there's an opportunity FOR THEM to make improvements.. LOL....
> 
> You made me aware awhile back of very parallel event about the TRAIN route that is being negotiated to link these same 3 countries.  Same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this idea be worked out if instead of Emirates, those 7 cities in Judea apply the status of full Israeli sovereignty, like Nazareth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a whole unique strategic calculus that only Israel can contemplate. I don't think enough of those current residents in the 6 or 7 cities would OPT to be under Israeli law... It's a situation that would FORCE confrontation and relocations.. But in my paper, I propose that Jordan and Egypt RELOCATE those Palis stewing in THEIR poorly serviced refugee camps to locations ADJACENT to the "trade highway".. Land swaps essentially within their borders -- so you close those ignored awful camps.. Perhaps THEN -- the residents of those cities have the choice to be under Jordanian or Egyptian law and within an hour drive from the Israeli Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians can thrive and govern on the City State scale.  They prefer that to reaching any kind of national (federal) consensus on who rules all of them.. And if Israel decides to be a major partner on this "trade route" those ties of "fairer commerce" with the Palestinians would build trust and integration between the two parties.
> 
> Commerce for the Palis is very difficult under the current system.. And isolating those cities would never work..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that exactly what Americans said before Israel got independent?
> 
> But hey I can understand -  after decades of welfare fraud, it's harsh to suggest the soft Jihadi brides actually get a real job and take responsibility over their lives. Sure the 72 virgins sound much more attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
Click to expand...


What stuff was stolen?

Indeed, this is another of the flaming tirades you dump into various threads but indeed, you’re never able to identify theft of any stuff.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were in on that scam.
Click to expand...

Arabs themselves helped Brits invade.


----------



## fncceo

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were in on that scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs themselves helped Brits invade.
Click to expand...


They Brits divvied up the Ottoman territories, bestowing kingdoms on the Arab bandits (Faisal, Husseini, etc) who helped them in the war. 

They set the stage for a conflict that has raged nearly a century between Arab states.

If there was no Israel, Arabs, Persians, Turks, and Kurds would be slaughtering each other still.


----------



## rylah

flacaltenn said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ rylah, Ria_Longhorn, et al,
> 
> Let me say I do consider the proposal seriously, but not for the same reasons.  I see this from an "insider attack" perspective and a matter of capitulation to the opposition's successful campaign to "intimidate a population and to compel a government" to consider such action as "The Bill."
> 
> ❖   I'm surprised to see such a simplistic and trivializing response.
> 
> ◈  I'm anything but trivualizingthis proposal.  I am amased it got this far up the political chain and placement.​●  Have any alternatives achieved peace?
> 
> ◈  NO, to my knowledge, no Israeli generated alternative has achieved this degree of Arab Palestinian success.​●  Did we find any acceptable alternatives after years of discussion here?
> 
> ◈  I'm not sure that their isn't something out there.  But even so, there is nothing with any political traction to be considered.​●  Let me ask You - do You think PM Netanyahu allowing 10 armored vehicles to be transferred from the EU to the PA last week a decision that results in peace, or stability?
> 
> ◈  Whether it is the old Viet Nam War era V-100 Security Vehicle, or the BRDM2 Armored Vehicle, it is not a level of threat to be concerned about.  While it could present a difficulty to the Border Polce, they can be neutralized relatively easy using 21st Century Weapons.  So no, I'm not concerned.  Additionally, I don't think the PA Security Forces have the training much beyond a police tactics support arm.​●  What steps would You suggest the upcoming Israeli generation take towards peace and stability?
> 
> ◈ This is one of those domestic issues that I normally step away from; that it is something for the Israelis to decide.  But in this case, I'll venture out here on the ice:
> ✦  If the Israelis are serious about this "annexation (the entirety of Judea and Samaria) then it has to be done in stages that do not compromise the integrity of the current State of Israel if it doesn't work.
> 
> ✦  The highway system (and short rail) has to be vastly improved to connect Israel and all the major cities in the territories.
> 
> ✦  Then the typical Economic and Social Research Council (ESRC) "ethics issues" list must be consulted, even if you disagree with them.  At least understand them.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free trading zones" (Duty Free) to promote the economy of the the territories.
> 
> ✦   Establish "free light industrical zones" (Duty Free) to increase international product activitiy.
> 
> ✦   Government underwritten middle class residential units.
> 
> ✦   New Infrastructure Project to reduce cost and make improvements for the next century:  Accomplished similarly to the old "New Deal" with a Works Progress Administration (but run and financed by the Israels) →
> 
> ○  Water
> ○  Waste
> ○  Electric
> ○  Communications
> ○  Hostpitals
> ○  Education and Research
> ○  etc​  All this has to be done *BEFORE *the area of sovereignty is reconsidered.  The Arab Palestinians have an opportunity to demonstrate they know what is involved in building a nation and the
> ​●  Again very strange, especially since we discussed specifically NOT such a scenario, but a legal framework and process that would not be instantaneous or blindly open to potential threats.
> 
> ◈  I am 100% in agreement with the slow and deliberate process.  And before the issue of extended sovereignty is considered, that the standard of living through greater employment and education opportunities are raised.​
> But I must reemphasize this is a major "domestic issue."  The Israels have to decide they want to take the risks and bare the expense.  If my first response sounded a bit trivial, it's only because there is some much preparatory work that must be done that has yet been considered and put into effect.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The free trading and light industrial (Duty Free) zones, sound applicable to what flacaltenn once presented, taking in mind regional economic development in which the Arab community of Judea could take a key role.
> Hope he will explain it himself if finds appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just essential that NEW THINKING on how the connectivity works in a West Bank for the Palestinians AND the Israelis.  Any plan for resolution of occupation HAS to offer means of connecting Palestinians to local and REGIONAL markets.
> 
> Especially in the scenario of ANNEXATION of Judah/Samaria.. Because you end up (de facto) with ISOLATED Palestinian city-states without a plan for free flow of commerce..
> 
> So my proposal (all 6600 words of it) is BASED on a city-state (emirate) form of Palestinian govt with optional limited federal layers for diplomacy and currency and judicial review, etc..  In addition, it proposes a REGIONAL connectivity that restores that land of Israel to a HUB of commerce for "trade routes"...  Done in conjunction with Egypt and Jordan and potentially Lebanon. Establishes a SECURE limited access highway thru these 3 countries at their borders that puts the Palestinians smack in the middle of very LUCRATIVE "trade zone" with connectivity to Arab neighbors, the rest of Palestinian community in the region and the rest of the world..
> 
> If Gaza ever sheds their Hamas captors, This would include them as well --- adding the possibility of a seaport to this "highway" of trade and commerce..
> 
> Here is a concept map for that connectivity...
> 
> View attachment 262489
Click to expand...


*Jerusalem Rabati - TAMA100 Plan by Yoav Ginzburg
*
The campaign for the donations was 2 years ago, and successful.
Just wanted to put this in context, capture all the relevant options.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Pitzer College Pres Visits Haifa Uni In Defiance Of Calls For Israel Boycott - Your News From Israel*

The President of Pitzer College Prof. Melvin L. Oliver has arrived in Israel and visited the University of Haifa to reinforce his commitment to academic freedom.


----------



## rylah

*Ben Dror Yemini - The shameful war against Israel at our Universities*

Simon Barrett interviews one of Israel’s most famous and formidable journalists Ben-Dror Yemi and I.D.F Reserve Major Amit Deri. In this programme they discuss the war being waged against Israel at our University and threat posed to academic freedom of expression.


----------



## rylah

*Israel May Begin to Pay Citizens Not to Drive*


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians did not need welfare until a bunch of crooks came down from Europe and stole their stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they were in on that scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs themselves helped Brits invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They Brits divvied up the Ottoman territories, bestowing kingdoms on the Arab bandits (Faisal, Husseini, etc) who helped them in the war.
> 
> They set the stage for a conflict that has raged nearly a century between Arab states.
> 
> If there was no Israel, Arabs, Persians, Turks, and Kurds would be slaughtering each other still.
Click to expand...



You mean "divide and rule"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Ben Dror Yemini - The shameful war against Israel at our Universities*
> 
> Simon Barrett interviews one of Israel’s most famous and formidable journalists Ben-Dror Yemi and I.D.F Reserve Major Amit Deri. In this programme they discuss the war being waged against Israel at our University and threat posed to academic freedom of expression.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Dror Yemini - The shameful war against Israel at our Universities*
> 
> Simon Barrett interviews one of Israel’s most famous and formidable journalists Ben-Dror Yemi and I.D.F Reserve Major Amit Deri. In this programme they discuss the war being waged against Israel at our University and threat posed to academic freedom of expression.
Click to expand...



Do you ever do anything different?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Dror Yemini - The shameful war against Israel at our Universities*
> 
> Simon Barrett interviews one of Israel’s most famous and formidable journalists Ben-Dror Yemi and I.D.F Reserve Major Amit Deri. In this programme they discuss the war being waged against Israel at our University and threat posed to academic freedom of expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever do anything different?
Click to expand...

Nothing of substance.

Noted.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben Dror Yemini - The shameful war against Israel at our Universities*
> 
> Simon Barrett interviews one of Israel’s most famous and formidable journalists Ben-Dror Yemi and I.D.F Reserve Major Amit Deri. In this programme they discuss the war being waged against Israel at our University and threat posed to academic freedom of expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever do anything different?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing of substance.
> 
> Noted.
Click to expand...


You seem to love it.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> *Israel May Begin to Pay Citizens Not to Drive*



This is a really interesting approach.  I would definitely change my driving habits if I was offered an incentive such as this.  (That said, I work from home, so.....)


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel May Begin to Pay Citizens Not to Drive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really interesting approach.  I would definitely change my driving habits if I was offered an incentive such as this.  (That said, I work from home, so.....)
Click to expand...


Yes, and Tel-Aviv is THE place to do this pilot.
In spite of the astronomical taxes, there's a habit to switch vehicles every 4-5 years, which creates an an overall traffic and parking overload. Sure You know what I mean if been to Tel-Aviv.

After the Mobileye wide success in reducing accidents and lowering the prices of insurance,
and applying new laws and technology to vehicles above 2l. in Haifa, I think everyone notices the improvements.

There's a video I currently can't find, about another planned govt project for Tel - Aviv,
for adding a smart lane for public transportation at first, to eventually create an Internet-of-all-things for all transportation entering the city and regulation in real time.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel May Begin to Pay Citizens Not to Drive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really interesting approach.  I would definitely change my driving habits if I was offered an incentive such as this.  (That said, I work from home, so.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Tel-Aviv is THE place to do this pilot.
> In spite of the astronomical taxes, there's a habit to switch vehicles every 4-5 years, which creates an an overall traffic and parking overload. Sure You know what I mean if been to Tel-Aviv.
> 
> After the Mobileye wide success in reducing accidents and lowering the prices of insurance,
> and applying new laws and technology to vehicles above 2l. in Haifa, I think everyone notices the improvements.
> 
> There's a video I currently can't find, about another planned govt project for Tel - Aviv,
> for adding a smart lane for public transportation at first, to eventually create an Internet-of-all-things for all transportation entering the city and regulation in real time.
Click to expand...



We drove from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv at rush hour. So yeah. Crazy.


----------



## rylah

*Knesset dissolved, Israel going to elections*
*Law to dissolve the Knesset approved in second and third readings. Elections expected to take place on September 17.*

The 21st Knesset has been dissolved, less than a month after it was sworn in. The Knesset approved the Knesset Dispersion Law on Wednesday evening by a majority of 74 to 45.

The elections for the 22nd Knesset will take place on September 17, just six months after the last elections.

Earlier, the haredi parties Degel Hatorah and Shas announced that their spiritual leaders approved the compromise, which states that the Draft Law will be passed in its first reading and that amendments will be made before it is approved in second and third readings. However, the Yisrael Beytenu rejected this compromise proposal as well.

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu responded to the approval of the law to dissolve the 21st Knesset, a month after it was sworn in.

"The Israeli public made a clear and unequivocal decision: That I would be prime minister and that the Likud would lead a right-wing government. The public chose me to lead the State of Israel. The various parties that ran for Knesset, many of them said they would support me. 60 out of the 65 mandates granted to the right did what they undertook upon themselves to do. One party did the exact opposite. Avigdor Liberman misled his voters. From the get go, he had no intention of joining the government," said Netanyahu.

"In eight months Avigdor Liberman is dragging the country twice to elections because of personal whims and an attempt to get a few more seats. Simply unbelievable. Avigdor Liberman is now part of the left, he is the heart of the left,” Netanyahu continued, blasting the Yisrael Beytenu chairman.

United Torah Judaism chairman, Deputy Health Minister Yaakov Litzman, said after the Knesset was dissolved, “The holding of new elections a month after the last elections is contrary to the will of the people and contrary to all common sense. This is political coercion for no real reason, with an awful waste of billions that can go to important things like adding resources to the health care system, education or any other purpose for the good of the public."

"The cynical use of the Draft Law is an outrageous excuse meant to confuse the public with the goal of inciting against the haredi public and making political capital on it. Torah study has always been and will always remain an important value for the people of Israel. Preserving the status of yeshiva students was the basis for our joining every government and every coalition. It is clear to everyone that we will not be able to agree to any law that restricts Torah scholars in Israel," added Litzman.

Read full article: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## rylah

*Ayelet Shaked: "I'm Returning to Politics" *
*In a closed meeting with the women of religious Zionism, the minister of justice said that she is returning to politics already in the current elections*

The political system is booming. Last night, the 21st Knesset ended its term of office and preparations for the 22nd Knesset elections began. This is the first time in the country elections are held so close to each other. 

The uncertainty is still on the ground, and the various parties are making their way to the future. The party has all announced that it will join the Likud in the next elections, which was approved by the Likud secretariat. The Jewish Home announced that it would not change its list of candidates for the 21st Knesset.

Last night at a closed women's conference held in the Gola in Petah Tikva, Ayelet Shaked announced that she was returning to politics to compete in one of the lists.  As previously reported in Kipa , Ayelet Shaked met yesterday with Naftali Bennett to find out their political path down the road. As mentioned, in the last elections for the new right-wing party created by the years, some 1,400 votes were missing in order to pass the threshold.

*Kipa News*


----------



## rylah

*A special for Jerusalem Day - The Weekly Report*


----------



## rylah

*BITTERSWEET: Adva Biton Gives Birth to a Girl on Birthday of Daughter Adele HY”D, Killed in Terror Attack*

Six years after the stone-throwing terror attack which led to the death of young Adele Biton H”YD, her mother, Adva Biton gave birth to a seventh child. Incredibly, the newborn shares a birthday with her older sister she was not able to meet.

At the beginning of the month of Nissan in 5763, Adele, then aged three, was critically wounded after Palestinians threw stones at the family car as they drove on the Trans-Samaria Highway near Ariel. As a result, her mother collided with a truck, leaving the wounded Adele in a comatose state.

About a year and a half after the attack, while Adele was still recuperating, her mother gave birth to a first child after four daughters. Two days later, Adele returned to the family home for further rehabilitation, but a few months later was hospitalized in serious condition following complications from pneumonia. She would not recover and was tragically Niftar at age 5.
Now, the family embraces their seventh daughter, B’chasdei Hashem.

Source: *Yeshiva World*


----------



## rylah

*"Gabriel will win and stand on his feet" 
Gabriel Lavi's wife who was seriously wounded in the attack in the Old City: "We will continue to walk through the Damascus Gate, we will not let them restrict us."*

Gabriel Lavie, who was seriously wounded in the stabbing attack in the Old City of Jerusalem on Friday morning, underwent surgery at Shaare Zedek Medical Center and was hospitalized in the intensive care unit. "We will continue to walk through the Damascus Gate, we will not let them restrict us, I am sure he will win and be on his feet," his wife Nili Lavi said to Kan News.

Dr. Alon Schwartz, senior surgeon in the trauma department at Shaare Zedek Medical Center, updated Gabriel's condition: "About ten minutes before seven we received a report of a man who was stabbed in the Old City and was transferred to the trauma room with stabbings all over his body - scalp, neck, back and upper limbs. Schwartz added: "He was in a difficult situation and we gave him medical treatment. After his condition stabilized, he was rushed to an operating room and from there he was transferred to intensive care for further treatment."

A 16-year-old boy hospitalized at Hadassah Hospital on Mount Scopus was also injured in the attack.

Source: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day: Thousands gather in prayer at the Western Wall 
*
Thousands of Yeshiva students from all over the country arrived at the Western Wall Plaza for a festive prayer on the morning of Jerusalem Day. Chief Rabbi of Israel Rabbi David Lau , chief Rabbi of Jerusalem Rabbi Aryeh Stern, Rosh Yeshiva of Beit El, Rabbi Zalman Melamed, Rosh Yeshiva of Sderot Rabbi David Fendel, Rabbi David Dudkevitch, Rabbi of Yizhar, head of the High Yeshiva in Mitzpe Yericho Rabbi Yitzchak Sabato, Rabbi Shlomo Aviner, and others.













(Photo by Ariyeh Minkov)


----------



## rylah

*'2,000 Jordanian soldiers against 3 IDF soldiers'*
*Rabbi Yisrael Ariel tells Temple Mount visitors of his experiences in the IDF during liberation of Jerusalem in 1967.*

Rabbi Yisrael Ariel, the Founder of the Temple Institute arrived Sunday morning at the Temple Mount and told the pilgrims about his experiences during the liberation of Jerusalem and the liberation of the Western Wall and the Temple Mount in the Six Day War.

Rabbi Ariel, who was a reserve soldier in the Paratroopers Brigade and fought for the liberation of Jerusalem in the Six-Day War, said that he saw the battle on the Temple Mount: "Here were cannons, mortars and piles of shells."

He told of the soldiers who arrived at the Temple Mount for the first time 52 years ago, "followed by Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook and the Nazir on a jeep of the Jordanian army that was here."

"We saw the Israeli flag hoisted at the top of the Dome of the Rock," testified Rabbi Ariel, "and then I saw about two thousand soldiers of the Jordanian Legion raising their hands against three or four IDF soldiers."

Full article: *Israel National News*


----------



## rylah

Chief Rabbi of Israel, Rabbi Lau Shlit"a, standing in black jacket - photo by Ariyeh Minkov


----------



## rylah

*What have you done today for the future of Jerusalem?*
*Celebrate Jerusalem Day by helping more Jews return to Jerusalem's Old City.*

For close to forty years Ateret Cohanim has been working tirelessly to continue the "liberation and preservation" of Jerusalem, both within the Old City and its environs in our eternal capital.

With the help of Jews from Israel and abroad, the organization has successfully been able to modestly redeem, facilitate acquisitions, rekindle Jewish life in the Holy Basin and rebuild Jerusalem. Today, Jews have returned to dozens of compounds, most of which are homes in which Jews had lived until the Arab riots and pogroms in the years 1929-1939.

Today, and thanks to your past donations and investments, Ateret Cohanim has managed to bring back Jewish life to the old Jewish Quarter of the Old City, to the Mount of Olives (Maaleh HaZeitim), to Kidmat Zion and to the old Yemenite Village of Shiloach. The work is exhausting and is done under very difficult conditions, but above all and driving Ateret Cohanim, is the centuries-old oath that we swore to Jerusalem: "If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand be forgotten."

Whole generations only prayed and dreamed of reviving Jerusalem from its ruins, but could not fulfill their dreams, and hopes. Those generations never saw the realization of the prophecies, about the resurrection of Jerusalem.

Ateret Cohanim has been blessed, as has our current generation. We have received from the Almighty the opportunity to engage in the redemption of the Holy City and to continue the tradition of hundreds of years since the arrival of the Ramban - Rabbi Moshe ben Nachman 700 years ago – who came here and laid the foundation for the renewed Jewish settlement. The Vilna Gaon and his disciples continued that same tradition of redeeming and building Jewish life in the heart of Jerusalem.

Due to the work of these giants, we once witnessed, at the beginning of the 20th century – a Jewish majority within the walled city and at its peak, there were close to 20,000 Jewish residents of the Old City.

This Jewish life was decimated by Arab pogroms and the "temporary loss" of Jerusalem in the 1948 war of Independence. For 19 years the Old City was under Jordanian rule, but since the miraculous Six Day War, we have returned to "OUR CITY" as the indigenous people of the land and with G-d's help, Ateret Cohanim has been working to redeem, rebuild, renovate and re-populate the "pumping station" and heart of the Jewish world - Jerusalem.

Source: *Arutz Sheva*


----------



## gtopa1

rylah said:


> *Jerusalem Day: Thousands gather in prayer at the Western Wall
> *
> Thousands of Yeshiva students from all over the country arrived at the Western Wall Plaza for a festive prayer on the morning of Jerusalem Day. Chief Rabbi of Israel Rabbi David Lau , chief Rabbi of Jerusalem Rabbi Aryeh Stern, Rosh Yeshiva of Beit El, Rabbi Zalman Melamed, Rosh Yeshiva of Sderot Rabbi David Fendel, Rabbi David Dudkevitch, Rabbi of Yizhar, head of the High Yeshiva in Mitzpe Yericho Rabbi Yitzchak Sabato, Rabbi Shlomo Aviner, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Ariyeh Minkov)



Huh? Where are the women? That needs modernising my friend. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

rylah said:


> *What have you done today for the future of Jerusalem?*
> *Celebrate Jerusalem Day by helping more Jews return to Jerusalem's Old City.*
> 
> For close to forty years Ateret Cohanim has been working tirelessly to continue the "liberation and preservation" of Jerusalem, both within the Old City and its environs in our eternal capital.
> 
> With the help of Jews from Israel and abroad, the organization has successfully been able to modestly redeem, facilitate acquisitions, rekindle Jewish life in the Holy Basin and rebuild Jerusalem. Today, Jews have returned to dozens of compounds, most of which are homes in which Jews had lived until the Arab riots and pogroms in the years 1929-1939.
> 
> Today, and thanks to your past donations and investments, Ateret Cohanim has managed to bring back Jewish life to the old Jewish Quarter of the Old City, to the Mount of Olives (Maaleh HaZeitim), to Kidmat Zion and to the old Yemenite Village of Shiloach. The work is exhausting and is done under very difficult conditions, but above all and driving Ateret Cohanim, is the centuries-old oath that we swore to Jerusalem: "If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand be forgotten."
> 
> Whole generations only prayed and dreamed of reviving Jerusalem from its ruins, but could not fulfill their dreams, and hopes. Those generations never saw the realization of the prophecies, about the resurrection of Jerusalem.
> 
> Ateret Cohanim has been blessed, as has our current generation. We have received from the Almighty the opportunity to engage in the redemption of the Holy City and to continue the tradition of hundreds of years since the arrival of the Ramban - Rabbi Moshe ben Nachman 700 years ago – who came here and laid the foundation for the renewed Jewish settlement. The Vilna Gaon and his disciples continued that same tradition of redeeming and building Jewish life in the heart of Jerusalem.
> 
> Due to the work of these giants, we once witnessed, at the beginning of the 20th century – a Jewish majority within the walled city and at its peak, there were close to 20,000 Jewish residents of the Old City.
> 
> This Jewish life was decimated by Arab pogroms and the "temporary loss" of Jerusalem in the 1948 war of Independence. For 19 years the Old City was under Jordanian rule, but since the miraculous Six Day War, we have returned to "OUR CITY" as the indigenous people of the land and with G-d's help, Ateret Cohanim has been working to redeem, rebuild, renovate and re-populate the "pumping station" and heart of the Jewish world - Jerusalem.
> 
> Source: *Arutz Sheva*



Dunno, but you have my best wishes. I bought some stuff made in Israel recently. Forget what it was; a radio I think. As well as a cardigan. 

Greg


----------



## rylah

gtopa1 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerusalem Day: Thousands gather in prayer at the Western Wall
> *
> Thousands of Yeshiva students from all over the country arrived at the Western Wall Plaza for a festive prayer on the morning of Jerusalem Day. Chief Rabbi of Israel Rabbi David Lau , chief Rabbi of Jerusalem Rabbi Aryeh Stern, Rosh Yeshiva of Beit El, Rabbi Zalman Melamed, Rosh Yeshiva of Sderot Rabbi David Fendel, Rabbi David Dudkevitch, Rabbi of Yizhar, head of the High Yeshiva in Mitzpe Yericho Rabbi Yitzchak Sabato, Rabbi Shlomo Aviner, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by Ariyeh Minkov)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Where are the women? That needs modernising my friend.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Women are also there, on the right side of men


----------



## rylah

gtopa1 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What have you done today for the future of Jerusalem?*
> *Celebrate Jerusalem Day by helping more Jews return to Jerusalem's Old City.*
> 
> For close to forty years Ateret Cohanim has been working tirelessly to continue the "liberation and preservation" of Jerusalem, both within the Old City and its environs in our eternal capital.
> 
> With the help of Jews from Israel and abroad, the organization has successfully been able to modestly redeem, facilitate acquisitions, rekindle Jewish life in the Holy Basin and rebuild Jerusalem. Today, Jews have returned to dozens of compounds, most of which are homes in which Jews had lived until the Arab riots and pogroms in the years 1929-1939.
> 
> Today, and thanks to your past donations and investments, Ateret Cohanim has managed to bring back Jewish life to the old Jewish Quarter of the Old City, to the Mount of Olives (Maaleh HaZeitim), to Kidmat Zion and to the old Yemenite Village of Shiloach. The work is exhausting and is done under very difficult conditions, but above all and driving Ateret Cohanim, is the centuries-old oath that we swore to Jerusalem: "If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand be forgotten."
> 
> Whole generations only prayed and dreamed of reviving Jerusalem from its ruins, but could not fulfill their dreams, and hopes. Those generations never saw the realization of the prophecies, about the resurrection of Jerusalem.
> 
> Ateret Cohanim has been blessed, as has our current generation. We have received from the Almighty the opportunity to engage in the redemption of the Holy City and to continue the tradition of hundreds of years since the arrival of the Ramban - Rabbi Moshe ben Nachman 700 years ago – who came here and laid the foundation for the renewed Jewish settlement. The Vilna Gaon and his disciples continued that same tradition of redeeming and building Jewish life in the heart of Jerusalem.
> 
> Due to the work of these giants, we once witnessed, at the beginning of the 20th century – a Jewish majority within the walled city and at its peak, there were close to 20,000 Jewish residents of the Old City.
> 
> This Jewish life was decimated by Arab pogroms and the "temporary loss" of Jerusalem in the 1948 war of Independence. For 19 years the Old City was under Jordanian rule, but since the miraculous Six Day War, we have returned to "OUR CITY" as the indigenous people of the land and with G-d's help, Ateret Cohanim has been working to redeem, rebuild, renovate and re-populate the "pumping station" and heart of the Jewish world - Jerusalem.
> 
> Source: *Arutz Sheva*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, but you have my best wishes. I bought some stuff made in Israel recently. Forget what it was; a radio I think. As well as a cardigan.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Thanks Greg,
may Hashem bless You as You bless Israel!


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Shmuel Elyahu - Liberation of Jerusalem*

On a day of such great kindness, magnificent and powerful kindness, kindness of the Kingship - on which Hashem gave us not only the place of the Temple, "behold He is standing behind our wall" (Song of Songs), but also empowered the nation of Israel. On the same day that Jerusalem was liberated, the nation of Israel instantaneously became a nation to be accounted with, they were astounded! Hashem is fulfilling His promises, and also every Jews anywhere in the world far or near felt in the heart.

I remember when I was 10, in a shelter in Jerusalem, everything is bombed, didn't understand too much. But the year Jerusalem, the Wall and the Temple Mount were liberated - suddenly something spread in my heart. I didn't understand why, what does it even has to do with me?

But this is a thing from the root of creation, the root of the neshamah (soul), from the root of our being. And every Jew no matter how close or far, from the root of his being felt this.

We know that all this is preparation, preparation for the great and Holy House, the house towards which flawed all the nations, the house about which was said "for the land shall be full of knowledge of the Hashem" and "nation won't raise a sword on another nation" (Yeshayahu). Towards the House which will bring light, joy, rejoicing of all land, will bring faith, will bring straight mind.

For the straight of heart happiness, bring good, bring the blessing of Hashem - the hope of all the generations together - may so be the will quickly in our time Amen!


----------



## rylah

*Fulds visit home in Jerusalem named after Ari*
*Family of late terror victim Ari Fuld visits home in Muslim Quarter named after him. The home was obtained by Ateret Cohanim.*

Miriam Fuld, wife of the late Ari Fuld who was murdered in a terror attack in Gush Etzion about 8 and a half months ago, came with other members of her family for a tour of a new home in the Old City of Jerusalem named after Ari.

“This is where we need to be to bring Jews from all over the world back to Israel, Jerusalem. Ari was a very proud Jew, not afraid, did not apologize for being who he was, and this house should make him very proud.”

Donny Fuld, Ari’s brother, related a story. “At the engagement party of Ari and Miriam’s oldest daughter Tamar, my father, who is a Rav and Talmid Chacham, looked at me and said, ‘What can we do? We have to go on.’ I don’t wish to contradict my father, but I will add that we will go on, but that’s a choice we make.”

“Ari created light and life where there was none every single day, many times quietly without creating a ruckus. He was a seeker of truth, and he did the right and good thing. Today, where we’re standing is a testament to that.”

For close to forty years Ateret Cohanim has been working tirelessly to continue the "liberation and preservation" of Jerusalem, both within the Old City and its environs in our eternal capital.

With the help of Jews from Israel and abroad, the organization has successfully been able to modestly redeem, facilitate acquisitions, rekindle Jewish life in the Holy Basin and rebuild Jerusalem. Today, Jews have returned to dozens of compounds, most of which are homes in which Jews had lived until the Arab riots and pogroms in the years 1929-1939.


Reminder of who was Ari Fuld ZTZ"L:


*Jerusalem Needs You Today - 24 Hours to Help Ateret Cohanim on Yom Yerushalayim*


----------



## rylah

History being made!
Finally clarity of thought and courage to say what is correct, without dancing around or political calculations. The harsh opposition and ridicule to his words will strengthen the position, and give it the appropriate basis and weight on a broader spectrum, away from shallow fear mongering, encouraging a new level of dialogue on the heart purpose of the Jewish nation.

Probably the only one with a clear position in these elections, and the only one seeing through the coming paradigm change, which is already starting to be apparent. Can agree or disagree with him, but can't undermine integrity and spine.

Just put it here for now, for those who can understand, translate later today B"H.


----------



## rylah

*Nehamah Rivlin Z"L the wife of Pres. Rivlin passes away one **day before her 74th birthday
*
The President's Residence announces with deep sorrow the death of Nechama Rivlin The President's Residence announces with deep sorrow the passing away of Nehama Rivlin, the wife of President Reuven Rivlin, this morning, Tuesday, June 4, at Beilinson Hospital in Petah Tikva. She was 73 when she died on the eve of her 74th birthday.

Nehama underwent a lung transplant three months ago, on Monday, March 11, 2019, an operation she needed due to pulmonary fibrosis from which she suffered in recent years.

The President and the family wishes to thank the staff of the entire Beilinson Hospital for the dedicated, sensitive and professional treatment it has received over the past few months, nights and days, with a broad and bright heart. 

In addition, the Rivlin family wishes to thank the Israeli citizens and the heads of the communities, who have continued to demand that Nechama be consigned to send letters and exciting children's drawings to the hospital and the President's Residence, and to pray for her every day, every hour. This concern gave the president and all the family members powers and support whose strength can not be described in words. The family's thanks go also to the Halabli family, who contributed to the condolences of their late son Yair Z"L for their inspiring nobility and wonderful deed.

Source:* 93fm.co.il*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day at Merkaz HaRav - declaration of MK Bezalel Smotrich 
*
Our teacher and rabbi the head of the Yeshivah may he merit long years, rabbis, judges, mayor and all respected.

King David in Psalm 87: "Hashem loves the gates of Zion more than any dwellings of Ya'akov". Our sages in the Gmara tractate Brachot interpret the text simply - Hashem loves the gates of Jewish Law more than any synagogues and schools in the land of Yisrael. My father and teacher explains: usually when our sages interpret the verses, then the literal meaning and the underlying meaning are placed in each other. When our sages interpret "the gates of Zion" as the gates mentioned in Jewish Law, it's not because a certain letter has more ring. There's an inner bond between the gates of Zion, the gates of Kingship in Jerusalem to the gates mentioned in the Jewish Law and their function and the nation of Yisrael for generations. And there's an intrinsic connection between the "dwellings of Ya'akov" and synagogues and schools. The literal meaning is certainly that Hashem loves first of all the "dwellings of Ya'akov".  Rabbi 'Amar may he merit long years, talked about Yeshiva's, schools, about places of Torah - of course He loves them. But He also loves the literal dwellings of Ya'akov, the villages, the homes, the people and the full life in the land of Yisrael. And more than He loves all of those dwellings, He loves the gates of Zion, the Kingship. And when we go down to exile there're no dwellings of Ya'akov and no gates of Zion.
So what is the parallel of the Kingship?

That same unifying Kingship that inhabits the Jerusalem that was joined together, and guards the nation of Yisrael one, this is done by the four cubits of Jewish Law, the frame that is binding us all. There're synagogues, schools, personal serving of Hashem of each and everyone in his home, village and mission, and there's the Jewish Law that keeps us united. What Kingship does in proper reality when Yisrael are in the mids of their building, does the Jewish Law. "Since the day that the Temple was destroyed there's nothing to Hashem in His world but the four cubits of Jewish law"  (Berachot 8:1). Jerusalem and the Kingship are uniting - the heart that guards us all.

Soon the PM will come here, on the weekend it was publicized, from an American source, that the plan of Pres. Trump will include giving, if there's authority, Abu Dis as a capital of a state, that G-d forbid it's established. The PM has to hear in these walls, that are soaked in cries of Rabbi Yehuda ZTZ"L - "My land he has divided!"

Jerusalem will not be divided! Not as a slogan!

The mayor responded correctly, there's no such thing as "Arab neighborhoods" of Jerusalem. The heart cannot be divided! The city of Kingship cannot be divided! The place of the induction of the Shchinah (G-d's inspiration) cannot be divided!

When Rabbi Zvi Yehuda stood here and cried from the depth of his heart 52 years ago - "where is Shchem, where is our Hebron?", it was totally unrealistic!

What comes out of these walls, from this big home, the Torah of the great land of Yisrael it has continued. We should join the blessed memory of the Tzadik, I don't know how on the first lesson, in my audacity I got a place next to him  with my stander, passed him the books from the library. And it continues now in the leadership of Rabbi Ya'akov may he merit long years. When this school led the settlement enterprise in Judea Samaria it was forfeited. When the students of this school carry the flag of unity of land of Yisrael and sovereignty it sounds unfounded.
When from this school comes out a big call to "Return our judges" as in tractate Megilah that our sages organized. And the way to judgment of the wicked, and the joy of the righteous, the Hall in Jerusalem to the sprouting of David, and the Holy House on its two aspects of prayer and servitude.

Yes, we want the Justice portfolio because we want "Return our judges as initially"!
We want to return the court of Torah to its foundation!

And it's coming out of this heart, out of this school of the central worldwide Yeshivah, with all of its many branches and extensions. And this will happen!
It will happen as Shchem returned to us, and Hebron returned to us, and the Wall returned to us, and the Temple Mount returned to us - and the court of Torah will return to us!

The Merkaz HaRav Yeshivah with the vision to the future, from the deep roots, from great faith and devotion in students of wise sages, sees the future, and acts with help of Hashem, in preparedness and greatness with the Creator of the world - actually to bring it here and now.


To explain all the context of these statements, against the complicated and quickly changing political map and discourse taking place right now in the country, would take a whole thread.
But in short, in one speech MK Smotrich touched upon the most ridiculed and controversial topics of modern Israel, said what most kept silent to admit or discuss for fear of complete electorate and media assassination. And in the same move shifted the Religious Zionism establishment from traditional compliance with ruling party to clear leadership position with a concrete vision, and an alternative, while others seem to be invested in personal vendettas, rather than in the wellbeing of the nation, show clear signs of ideological fading and disconnect from the public sphere and interest, or simply any clear sense of direction. With one exception - they all from bottom to top were very clear about immediately opposing Smotrich.

Giving him the perfect stage now for addressing the media's old default instilled bias, the shallow slogans etc., shifting the communication to new depth. Gradually moving from answering banal and catchy statements - to actual detailed discussion of Jewish Law on all mass and social media channels.

All this in parallel to already undeniable disappointment and disbelief in current rule, as well as in its opposition on both left and right, and the whole election circus that we were drawn into by people who were supposed to be on the same track ideologically. One only needs to look into the main themes of the last elections, to see the public support in favor of, if not a change, simultaneous renewal of the govt and electoral institutes.


----------



## rylah

*1,162 Jews ascend the Temple Mount in just 3 hours
*
Despite previous announcements by the police that the Temple Mount would be closed to Jews this Jerusalem Day, due to it coinciding with the final days of Ramadan, more than 1000 Jews arrived at the foot of the Mount this morning,  the police opened the gates, and all the Jews ascended the Temple Mount. There they celebrated and rejoiced in the miraculous liberation and reunification of Jerusalem and the Temple Mount, 52 years ago, in the 1967 Six Day War. Rabbi Chaim Richman of the Temple Institute was among the 1,162 Jews who merited to ascend the Temple Mount this morning. We thank him for providing this footage.

They're singing : "The Temple will be built, city of Zion will be crowned, and there we will sing a new song..."


----------



## rylah

*Cable Car In Old City Of Jerusalem Coming Soon - Your News From Israel*

**


----------



## rylah

*Meet the Winners of the 2019 Moskowitz Prize*

Women in Green - Sovereignty Movement
Society for the Heritage of Ethiopian Jewery
"Learn to Succeed"
City of Beit Shemesh
Kohelet Forum
First time hear about the Kohelet Forum, I like how Moshe Koppel summed it up -
 "We want to make Israel more free and prosperous, more Jewish".

**


----------



## rylah

*Yoseph Haddad on "The World This Morning"
*
Discussion on politics within the Israeli Arab community, contribution and National Service.


----------



## rylah

*Will Millions of Anusim return to Judaism and Israel?*

"Sound a great Shofar for our liberty, and raise a flag to gather our exiles,
and assemble us quickly together from the four corners of the earth to our land.
Blessed are You Hashem (source of all blessing) that assembles the far-flung of His nation Yisrael."

Wow!

**


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day Rikudgalim (Flag Dance) 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Dr. Sharon Shalom*

From Ethiopia through Sudan to Jerusalem.
Rabbi Shalom today is the community rabbi of Holocaust survivors in Kiryat Gat.


----------



## rylah

*Labor chief Avi Gabbay drops out of primary race*
Labor chairman Avi Gabbay will not seek to retain his position at the helm of the Labor party in next month’s primary race, Gabbay announced Tuesday.

“To my supporters, to my friends, to my partners, and to my dear loved-ones, I want to inform you that I will not be running for leadership of the party in the elections which will be held next month,” Gabby wrote on Facebook Tuesday at 11:00 a.m.

Gabbay said the decision was the next logical step following Labor’s poor showing in the April 9th elections, in which the party fell to just six seats, its weakest performance ever in an Israeli election.

“The direction was clear already on the night of the last election, but important decisions cannot be made in the heat of the moment, so I waited until things came to the fore in order to make my decision and announce it.”

The decision, which effectively ends Gabbay’s leadership of the Labor party after the July 2nd leadership primary, came a day after MK Tal Russo, number two on Labor’s Knesset slate and a key ally to Gabbay, told supporters he would retiring from politics.

Full article: *Israel National News*

*




*
Once the ruling party of Israel for more than 30 years, the "Oslo party", led by such figures as Golda Meir, Shim'on Peres, Ehud Barak and Yitzhak Rabin...

Got 6 out of 120 seats in the last elections.


----------



## rylah

*Back to the Knesset? Ayelet Shaked confirms new election bid*
*After losing Knesset seat in April election, ex-Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked confirms she will be running in September election.
*
Speaking at a conference Tuesday hosted by the Associate of Corporate Counsel Israel (ACC) in Tel Aviv, Shaked responded to questioning from journalist Ben Caspit regarding her plans for the upcoming election.

“I’ll be returning now,” the former Justice Minister said.

Shaked, who less than two months ago announced she was leaving politics, began hinting at a possible return after coalition talks between Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and allies failed to yield an agreement, culminating in a decision to dissolve the Knesset and go to early elections.

Last week, Shaked alluded to a possible return to the Justice Ministry, just days after Netanyahu fired her, transferring the ministry to Likud MK Amir Ohana.

“To my replacement – when he will come – I say: you’re getting a ministry that is in very good condition, first-hand from the producer. Take care of it – and I’m not going to hide the fact that I have some personal interest in this request. I definitely plan on coming back here.”

During Tuesday’s conference, Caspit pressed Shaked to clarify whether her comments last week indicated a general desire to return to the Justice Ministry at some future date, or whether she had settled on returning to politics for the September election.

“Will be you in the next election?”
Shaked responded, saying “Wait and see.” 

When Caspit asked again, however, Shaked confirmed she would be running for the 22nd Knesset. “Yes, the plan is [to run] now.”

*



*
*Back to the Knesset? Ayelet Shaked confirms new election bid*


----------



## rylah

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Eliyahu: Only one who doesn't blink can lead*
*Tzfat rabbi: Bennett, Shaked, Feiglin should be brought under United Right leadership. 'We are, in the end, a national religious community.'*

The Rabbi of the city of Tzfat, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, emphasized to _Arutz Sheva_ that he stands with the United Right, Rabbi Rafi Peretz and Bezalel Smotrich, on the way to forming a union of right-wing parties.

"There is no doubt that Ayelet Shaked and Naftali Bennett made a mistake, and those who went with Feiglin were also a loss, because most of them came from the same Beit Midrash," says Rabbi Eliyahu.

Rabbi Eliyahu, whose son Amichai Eliyahu was number 10 on the United Right list in the previous elections, added that "There is room for everyone - Bennett, Shaked and Feiglin, but this time it should be led by Bezalel and Rabbi Rafi Peretz because we are, at the end of the day, a national religious community and not traditional or secular."

"Bennett and Shaked made a big mistake, as did Feiglin. The heart must be opened, to know how to forgive and make amends," said Rabbi Eliyahu.

Referring to MK Smotrich's remarks at the Mercaz HaRav Yeshiva, which caused a public outcry after he said he hoped for the application of Torah law, Rabbi Eliyahu said, "Anyone who does not really mean these things in prayer has a problem. It is clear that what Bezalel said was true and correct, and we are strengthening his hand. Only someone who does not blink can be a leader."

*Rabbi Elyahu: "Only one who doesn't blink can lead"*


----------



## Mindful

*Attn. Rylah.*

Watch this. 

Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.

I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.



Forgot the video/link?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
Click to expand...


Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.
Click to expand...


Yes... vulgarity on a pedestal.
But I also believe, this is merely us getting a taste of what was our experience as a nation for millenias.

Don't forget the latest US synagogue thing - 'Armed Duty Rabbi' - to "bridge the gap between the time that the shooting begins and law enforcement arrives" .

Also...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... vulgarity on a pedestal.
> But I also believe, this is merely us getting a taste of what was our experience as a nation for millenias.
> 
> Don't forget the latest US synagogue trend - "armed duty Rabbi - for the time interval between the shooting and police arrival".
> 
> Also...
Click to expand...


I still can't believe how dim witted that woman was. And there are many of those zombie types stumbling around.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... vulgarity on a pedestal.
> But I also believe, this is merely us getting a taste of what was our experience as a nation for millenias.
> 
> Don't forget the latest US synagogue trend - "armed duty Rabbi - for the time interval between the shooting and police arrival".
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still can't believe how dim witted that woman was. And there are many of those zombie types stumbling around.
Click to expand...


And I still can't believe You showed me that Galloway freak pouring like a cat on TV in front of millions.

It's like a great finale by the best producer since the story of Adam and Eve, everything becomes clear, to extremes. Less and less options on each following crossroads to run away from what's so apparent. 
Just can't stay indifferent.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attn. Rylah.*
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> Mainly for the segment towards the end. In which the utter bimbo talks about the rocket attacks on Israel.
> 
> I can't believe such mindsets are roaming the streets of the UK and the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... vulgarity on a pedestal.
> But I also believe, this is merely us getting a taste of what was our experience as a nation for millenias.
> 
> Don't forget the latest US synagogue trend - "armed duty Rabbi - for the time interval between the shooting and police arrival".
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still can't believe how dim witted that woman was. And there are many of those zombie types stumbling around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I still can't believe You showed me that Galloway freak pouring like a cat on TV in front of millions.
> It's like a great finale by the best producer since the story of Adam and Eve, everything becomes clear, to extremes. Like everyone is put on their own crossroads with less and less options to run away.
> Just can't stay indifferent.
Click to expand...


And these freaks are taken seriously. By some.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the video/link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Too much stuff going on at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... vulgarity on a pedestal.
> But I also believe, this is merely us getting a taste of what was our experience as a nation for millenias.
> 
> Don't forget the latest US synagogue trend - "armed duty Rabbi - for the time interval between the shooting and police arrival".
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still can't believe how dim witted that woman was. And there are many of those zombie types stumbling around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I still can't believe You showed me that Galloway freak pouring like a cat on TV in front of millions.
> It's like a great finale by the best producer since the story of Adam and Eve, everything becomes clear, to extremes. Like everyone is put on their own crossroads with less and less options to run away.
> Just can't stay indifferent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these freaks are taken seriously. By some.
Click to expand...


By many who are tirelessly passionate about hating anything Israel.
But let's be real, they're just like the freaks in every generation, and who among them didn't end up in the same dustbin of history?

Basically making big noise and gathering for last strike, before giving out the last breath...


----------



## rylah

Sun setting down, Minha time, out for prayer.
Mindful have the most lovely evening


----------



## rylah

*Thousands at mass rally for Shabbat in Ramat Gan:*
* 'Keeping the public Shabbat'*

Now on Rambam Square, there are thousands of wide and diverse groups from all sectors. 
The rabbi of the city, Rabbi Yaakov Ariel Shlit"a: "Saving the Sabbath is a personal responsibility, but what happens on the municipal level is in the name of all of us, this is the city of us all and we are responsible for continuing the tradition of public Shabbat observance."

Rally moderator: "We are not only here as residents of Ramat Gan. We are here in the name of millions of children who sacrificed their lives for the Shabbat in all generations and the masses who were killed for their religion."

On the screen are quotations by Dizengoff, Bialik and others who insisted on keeping the public Shabbat in the State of Israel.










This is central Israel area, Ramat Gan is the city of the stock market and other key economic and cultural activity, several minutes drive from Tel-Aviv.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *Thousands at mass rally for Shabbat in Ramat Gan:*
> * 'Keeping the public Shabbat'*
> 
> Now on Rambam Square, there are thousands of wide and diverse groups from all sectors.
> The rabbi of the city, Rabbi Yaakov Ariel Shlit"a: "Saving the Sabbath is a personal responsibility, but what happens on the municipal level is in the name of all of us, this is the city of us all and we are responsible for continuing the tradition of public Shabbat observance."
> 
> Rally moderator: "We are not only here as residents of Ramat Gan. We are here in the name of millions of children who sacrificed their lives for the Shabbat in all generations and the masses who were killed for their religion."
> 
> On the screen are quotations by Dizengoff, Bialik and others who insisted on keeping the public Shabbat in the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is central Israel area, Ramat Gan is the city of the stock market and other key economic and cultural activity, several minutes drive from Tel-Aviv.



I lived in Ramat Gan for a year, when I was a student at Bar-Ilan.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands at mass rally for Shabbat in Ramat Gan:*
> * 'Keeping the public Shabbat'*
> 
> Now on Rambam Square, there are thousands of wide and diverse groups from all sectors.
> The rabbi of the city, Rabbi Yaakov Ariel Shlit"a: "Saving the Sabbath is a personal responsibility, but what happens on the municipal level is in the name of all of us, this is the city of us all and we are responsible for continuing the tradition of public Shabbat observance."
> 
> Rally moderator: "We are not only here as residents of Ramat Gan. We are here in the name of millions of children who sacrificed their lives for the Shabbat in all generations and the masses who were killed for their religion."
> 
> On the screen are quotations by Dizengoff, Bialik and others who insisted on keeping the public Shabbat in the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is central Israel area, Ramat Gan is the city of the stock market and other key economic and cultural activity, several minutes drive from Tel-Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Ramat Gan for a year, when I was a student at Bar-Ilan.
Click to expand...


What did You study?
Bar-Ilan is my favorite Israeli university, real exchange of ideas and culture, without the nuisance of infantile shouting activists trying to silence lectures.

Frankly, I'm pleasantly surprised by Ramat Gan, always held the impression it was more on the secular side. Several weeks ago they've covered all the Gal Gadot posters that were not modest.

Starting to understand the significance of what Smotrich proclaimed?


----------



## rylah

*Moshe Friedman is Single-Handedly Changing Israeli Tech! #338*

An unbelievable day! I spent it in... wait for it... Bnei Brak, the Ultra Orthodox city!
Started it in RavTech - Wiser Software Development.

After that? I went to meet the truly amazing Moshe Friedman at Ampersand, his new Hareidi co-working space, which he runs on top of his NPO, Kamatech, and his VC fund. Some of the names involved with the brand that is Moshe Friedman include Yossi Vardi, Amnon Shaashua (Founder of Mobileye and Orcam), Marius Nacht (Founder of Checkpoint), Noam Bardin (CEO Waze) and more.


----------



## Mindful

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands at mass rally for Shabbat in Ramat Gan:*
> * 'Keeping the public Shabbat'*
> 
> Now on Rambam Square, there are thousands of wide and diverse groups from all sectors.
> The rabbi of the city, Rabbi Yaakov Ariel Shlit"a: "Saving the Sabbath is a personal responsibility, but what happens on the municipal level is in the name of all of us, this is the city of us all and we are responsible for continuing the tradition of public Shabbat observance."
> 
> Rally moderator: "We are not only here as residents of Ramat Gan. We are here in the name of millions of children who sacrificed their lives for the Shabbat in all generations and the masses who were killed for their religion."
> 
> On the screen are quotations by Dizengoff, Bialik and others who insisted on keeping the public Shabbat in the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is central Israel area, Ramat Gan is the city of the stock market and other key economic and cultural activity, several minutes drive from Tel-Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Ramat Gan for a year, when I was a student at Bar-Ilan.
Click to expand...


My daughter lived there for a while.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Sun setting down, Minha time, out for prayer.
> Mindful have the most lovely evening



Thank you.


----------



## rylah

*Israel supporters must learn about Judea and Samaria, and connect*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israel supporters must learn about Judea and Samaria, and connect*



*Yishai Fleisher: Politics, Peace and Jewish Survival*

Israeli journalist Yishai Fleisher, spokesman for the Jewish community of Hebron, explains the perspective of the Israeli settler; and discusses politics, peace and Jewish survival in the Middle East.


----------



## rylah

*IDF Rolls Out New Rocket Alert System - Your News From Israel*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Tribe of Sisters and Brothers - Various Israeli Artists*
> 
> 70 years in the car I go and look
> About what was and what became
> And how my soul still yearning
> 
> From the Masada of the sunrises
> Jerusalem in Selichot
> From the shores of Kinneret and Achziv
> From the parties of Tel Aviv
> 
> My father dreamed and prayed
> To live in the Land of Israel
> Today my children ask me
> What is the story of Israel?
> 
> Here it is home, here it is heart
> And I'm not leaving You
> Our ancestors - roots
> And we are the flowers, the melodies
> Tribe of brothers and sisters
> 
> Same neighborhood, same street
> A dozen sons of Jacob
> Collect wandering together
> In a backpack of longing
> 
> A man is his native landscape
> Engraving lines in the palm of his hand
> Between the prayers and the vows
> Odor of orchard of citrus
> 
> And in my mother's eyes
> I'll always find my place
> The guitar is playing
> An ancient tune that directs
> Here is home, here is heart...
> 
> From the beginning everything was set, patches of the story
> Like two words - connect
> In a poet's gold thread
> 
> I'm from here, I belong
> And every friend of mine is like a brother
> You are beating in my heart
> I'm East-West
> 
> Here is home, here is heart
> And I'm not leaving You
> Our ancestors - roots
> And we are the flowers, the melodies
> Tribe of brothers and sisters



*"Here is home here is heart,*
*And I'm not leaving You"*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem's Municipality Creates App for Visually Impaired*

Many religious and archaeological sites in Jerusalem's old city pose unique challenges to the disabled. One initiative in Jerusalem is aiming to make the old city accessible for the blind.


----------



## rylah

*A Historic US Delegation Visits Ariel University in Samaria! #337*

Tech? Forget tech! How about the governor of Florida and 120 other leaders visiting an Israeli university located in Judea and Samaria.


----------



## rylah

*The Youth Want Sovereignty!*

Hundreds of youth from all over the country took part in the 2nd Youth Conference held at the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University. Politicians, intellectuals, media people, activists and especially youth imbued with a mission of faith and vision filled the hall decorated with national flags and signs of sovereignty.

The event began with the words of the leaders of the Sovereignty movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, who emphasized the importance of choosing Bar-Ilan University for the making of the conference, which is a response to Prime Minister Netanyahu's Bar-Ilan speech.

The task is to deepen our lives here and apply sovereignty that will bring a better future for everyone. We were fed up with the scenes of displacement and disengagement. We sobered up. We will not wait for the tractors, but avoid destructive actions in advance, and we will do so by establishing the consciousness that the Land of Israel is ours" Katzover declared to the applause of the youth.

They also stated that the reality in which the sovereignty of Israel has not been applied for 52 years in the heart of the country, which has created a political question mark that allows the world to view the State of Israel as an occupier "even though a nation can't occupy its own land." They stated that the imposition of sovereignty would stop the Arab hope of establishing a state on the ruins of Israel.

"The demographic threat is the sin of the spies of our day, and the few who still support a Palestinian state are threatening the Jewish majority, which will bring millions of hostile Arabs to turn the Jewish majority into a minority." The Arabs of Judea and Samaria will receive residency status under Israeli sovereignty and will be able to apply for citizenship status in accordance with the conditions of loyalty. "

After the words of Katzover and Matar, publicist and journalist Shimon Riklin led a short conversation with some of the youth who were called to the stage and briefly described what sovereignty was for them. Riklin expressed his astonishment at the audience, who also gathered in the auditorium and also in light of the clear and present words of the youth. "You have a generation that continues," he said, turning to Katzover and Matar.

Later in the event, MKs Tzipi Hotovely and Bezalel Smotrich, one after the other, rose and spoke about the commitment to sovereignty and the aspiration to unite the right-wing camp ahead of the upcoming elections. Bassam Eid, a human rights activist from Shchem who views the PA as controlling the Arabs of Judea and Samaria a a recipe for disaster, said that it is only from the terror of the Abu Mazen regime that PA residents afraid to openly declare their desire to live under Israeli sovereignty that will grant them prosperity and dignity.

In another chapter of the Sovereignty Conference, a panel was held under the leadership of Shimon Riklin, with MK Yoav Kish of the Likud, former Knesset Member Orit Struck and Knesset Member Gilead Lewis of the Bnei Akiva movement. During the panel, Struck warned against the possibility that behind the Prime Minister's statements on sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, there was a plan to transfer the rest of the territory to the control of the PA. Yoav Kish expressed reservations about Struk's brilliant commentary and stated that had Israel not embarked on another election campaign, woul be already in the middle of first steps in the application of sovereignty.

In his speech, Rabbi Lewis emphasized the power of the youthful spirit to move historic moves, and remarked that if the call for sovereignty remains the exclusive religious Zionist public, it will not occur. 

Knesset Member Idit Silman (United Right Wing) also spoke about the vision of sovereignty, calling on the youth to take advantage of the summer vacation to spread the message of sovereignty and commitment to the Land of Israel. In her speech she mentioned the ongoing struggle for the return of Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul Z"L, a struggle in which she is a central partner.

Following this, Silman led a panel of young people who described their activities as members of the movement for sovereignty over the past year. The boys and girls talked about meetings, seminars, distribution of information materials, activity with Knesset members and more.

The entire event was signed by the rabbi of the city of Safed, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, who praised the hundreds of youth who came to the conference and stated that the progress of the vision of sovereignty is another step and another floor on the way to the redemption of Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *The Youth Want Sovereignty!*
> 
> Hundreds of youth from all over the country took part in the 2nd Youth Conference held at the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University. Politicians, intellectuals, media people, activists and especially youth imbued with a mission of faith and vision filled the hall decorated with national flags and signs of sovereignty.
> 
> The event began with the words of the leaders of the Sovereignty movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, who emphasized the importance of choosing Bar-Ilan University for the making of the conference, which is a response to Prime Minister Netanyahu's Bar-Ilan speech.
> 
> The task is to deepen our lives here and apply sovereignty that will bring a better future for everyone. We were fed up with the scenes of displacement and disengagement. We sobered up. We will not wait for the tractors, but avoid destructive actions in advance, and we will do so by establishing the consciousness that the Land of Israel is ours" Katzover declared to the applause of the youth.
> 
> They also stated that the reality in which the sovereignty of Israel has not been applied for 52 years in the heart of the country, which has created a political question mark that allows the world to view the State of Israel as an occupier "even though a nation can't occupy its own land." They stated that the imposition of sovereignty would stop the Arab hope of establishing a state on the ruins of Israel.
> 
> "The demographic threat is the sin of the spies of our day, and the few who still support a Palestinian state are threatening the Jewish majority, which will bring millions of hostile Arabs to turn the Jewish majority into a minority." The Arabs of Judea and Samaria will receive residency status under Israeli sovereignty and will be able to apply for citizenship status in accordance with the conditions of loyalty. "
> 
> After the words of Katzover and Matar, publicist and journalist Shimon Riklin led a short conversation with some of the youth who were called to the stage and briefly described what sovereignty was for them. Riklin expressed his astonishment at the audience, who also gathered in the auditorium and also in light of the clear and present words of the youth. "You have a generation that continues," he said, turning to Katzover and Matar.
> 
> Later in the event, MKs Tzipi Hotovely and Bezalel Smotrich, one after the other, rose and spoke about the commitment to sovereignty and the aspiration to unite the right-wing camp ahead of the upcoming elections. Bassam Eid, a human rights activist from Shchem who views the PA as controlling the Arabs of Judea and Samaria a a recipe for disaster, said that it is only from the terror of the Abu Mazen regime that PA residents afraid to openly declare their desire to live under Israeli sovereignty that will grant them prosperity and dignity.
> 
> In another chapter of the Sovereignty Conference, a panel was held under the leadership of Shimon Riklin, with MK Yoav Kish of the Likud, former Knesset Member Orit Struck and Knesset Member Gilead Lewis of the Bnei Akiva movement. During the panel, Struck warned against the possibility that behind the Prime Minister's statements on sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, there was a plan to transfer the rest of the territory to the control of the PA. Yoav Kish expressed reservations about Struk's brilliant commentary and stated that had Israel not embarked on another election campaign, woul be already in the middle of first steps in the application of sovereignty.
> 
> In his speech, Rabbi Lewis emphasized the power of the youthful spirit to move historic moves, and remarked that if the call for sovereignty remains the exclusive religious Zionist public, it will not occur.
> 
> Knesset Member Idit Silman (United Right Wing) also spoke about the vision of sovereignty, calling on the youth to take advantage of the summer vacation to spread the message of sovereignty and commitment to the Land of Israel. In her speech she mentioned the ongoing struggle for the return of Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul Z"L, a struggle in which she is a central partner.
> 
> Following this, Silman led a panel of young people who described their activities as members of the movement for sovereignty over the past year. The boys and girls talked about meetings, seminars, distribution of information materials, activity with Knesset members and more.
> 
> The entire event was signed by the rabbi of the city of Safed, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, who praised the hundreds of youth who came to the conference and stated that the progress of the vision of sovereignty is another step and another floor on the way to the redemption of Israel.



So, rylah, it seems that you want Israel to annex Judea and Samaria.  What should be done with the Arabs there?  Should they be made citizens like the Arabs in Haifa?


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Youth Want Sovereignty!*
> 
> Hundreds of youth from all over the country took part in the 2nd Youth Conference held at the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University. Politicians, intellectuals, media people, activists and especially youth imbued with a mission of faith and vision filled the hall decorated with national flags and signs of sovereignty.
> 
> The event began with the words of the leaders of the Sovereignty movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, who emphasized the importance of choosing Bar-Ilan University for the making of the conference, which is a response to Prime Minister Netanyahu's Bar-Ilan speech.
> 
> The task is to deepen our lives here and apply sovereignty that will bring a better future for everyone. We were fed up with the scenes of displacement and disengagement. We sobered up. We will not wait for the tractors, but avoid destructive actions in advance, and we will do so by establishing the consciousness that the Land of Israel is ours" Katzover declared to the applause of the youth.
> 
> They also stated that the reality in which the sovereignty of Israel has not been applied for 52 years in the heart of the country, which has created a political question mark that allows the world to view the State of Israel as an occupier "even though a nation can't occupy its own land." They stated that the imposition of sovereignty would stop the Arab hope of establishing a state on the ruins of Israel.
> 
> "The demographic threat is the sin of the spies of our day, and the few who still support a Palestinian state are threatening the Jewish majority, which will bring millions of hostile Arabs to turn the Jewish majority into a minority." The Arabs of Judea and Samaria will receive residency status under Israeli sovereignty and will be able to apply for citizenship status in accordance with the conditions of loyalty. "
> 
> After the words of Katzover and Matar, publicist and journalist Shimon Riklin led a short conversation with some of the youth who were called to the stage and briefly described what sovereignty was for them. Riklin expressed his astonishment at the audience, who also gathered in the auditorium and also in light of the clear and present words of the youth. "You have a generation that continues," he said, turning to Katzover and Matar.
> 
> Later in the event, MKs Tzipi Hotovely and Bezalel Smotrich, one after the other, rose and spoke about the commitment to sovereignty and the aspiration to unite the right-wing camp ahead of the upcoming elections. Bassam Eid, a human rights activist from Shchem who views the PA as controlling the Arabs of Judea and Samaria a a recipe for disaster, said that it is only from the terror of the Abu Mazen regime that PA residents afraid to openly declare their desire to live under Israeli sovereignty that will grant them prosperity and dignity.
> 
> In another chapter of the Sovereignty Conference, a panel was held under the leadership of Shimon Riklin, with MK Yoav Kish of the Likud, former Knesset Member Orit Struck and Knesset Member Gilead Lewis of the Bnei Akiva movement. During the panel, Struck warned against the possibility that behind the Prime Minister's statements on sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, there was a plan to transfer the rest of the territory to the control of the PA. Yoav Kish expressed reservations about Struk's brilliant commentary and stated that had Israel not embarked on another election campaign, woul be already in the middle of first steps in the application of sovereignty.
> 
> In his speech, Rabbi Lewis emphasized the power of the youthful spirit to move historic moves, and remarked that if the call for sovereignty remains the exclusive religious Zionist public, it will not occur.
> 
> Knesset Member Idit Silman (United Right Wing) also spoke about the vision of sovereignty, calling on the youth to take advantage of the summer vacation to spread the message of sovereignty and commitment to the Land of Israel. In her speech she mentioned the ongoing struggle for the return of Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul Z"L, a struggle in which she is a central partner.
> 
> Following this, Silman led a panel of young people who described their activities as members of the movement for sovereignty over the past year. The boys and girls talked about meetings, seminars, distribution of information materials, activity with Knesset members and more.
> 
> The entire event was signed by the rabbi of the city of Safed, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, who praised the hundreds of youth who came to the conference and stated that the progress of the vision of sovereignty is another step and another floor on the way to the redemption of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, rylah, it seems that you want Israel to annex Judea and Samaria.  What should be done with the Arabs there?  Should they be made citizens like the Arabs in Haifa?
Click to expand...



Citizenship conditioned by allegiance to Jewish nation and full participation in civil duties.
Residency if want to keep citizenship of another state and abide Israeli law.
Compensation if can't live with Jews and leave peacefully.


----------



## RoccoR

*RE:  Who are the Israelis? *
⁜→  rylah, et al,

That is a catchy litttle muisical peice.  Very good production with a very heat-felt theme.

v/r 
R



rylah said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tribe of Sisters and Brothers - Various Israeli Artists
> "Here is home here is heart,*
> *And I'm not leaving You"*
Click to expand...


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Youth Want Sovereignty!*
> 
> Hundreds of youth from all over the country took part in the 2nd Youth Conference held at the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University. Politicians, intellectuals, media people, activists and especially youth imbued with a mission of faith and vision filled the hall decorated with national flags and signs of sovereignty.
> 
> The event began with the words of the leaders of the Sovereignty movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, who emphasized the importance of choosing Bar-Ilan University for the making of the conference, which is a response to Prime Minister Netanyahu's Bar-Ilan speech.
> 
> The task is to deepen our lives here and apply sovereignty that will bring a better future for everyone. We were fed up with the scenes of displacement and disengagement. We sobered up. We will not wait for the tractors, but avoid destructive actions in advance, and we will do so by establishing the consciousness that the Land of Israel is ours" Katzover declared to the applause of the youth.
> 
> They also stated that the reality in which the sovereignty of Israel has not been applied for 52 years in the heart of the country, which has created a political question mark that allows the world to view the State of Israel as an occupier "even though a nation can't occupy its own land." They stated that the imposition of sovereignty would stop the Arab hope of establishing a state on the ruins of Israel.
> 
> "The demographic threat is the sin of the spies of our day, and the few who still support a Palestinian state are threatening the Jewish majority, which will bring millions of hostile Arabs to turn the Jewish majority into a minority." The Arabs of Judea and Samaria will receive residency status under Israeli sovereignty and will be able to apply for citizenship status in accordance with the conditions of loyalty. "
> 
> After the words of Katzover and Matar, publicist and journalist Shimon Riklin led a short conversation with some of the youth who were called to the stage and briefly described what sovereignty was for them. Riklin expressed his astonishment at the audience, who also gathered in the auditorium and also in light of the clear and present words of the youth. "You have a generation that continues," he said, turning to Katzover and Matar.
> 
> Later in the event, MKs Tzipi Hotovely and Bezalel Smotrich, one after the other, rose and spoke about the commitment to sovereignty and the aspiration to unite the right-wing camp ahead of the upcoming elections. Bassam Eid, a human rights activist from Shchem who views the PA as controlling the Arabs of Judea and Samaria a a recipe for disaster, said that it is only from the terror of the Abu Mazen regime that PA residents afraid to openly declare their desire to live under Israeli sovereignty that will grant them prosperity and dignity.
> 
> In another chapter of the Sovereignty Conference, a panel was held under the leadership of Shimon Riklin, with MK Yoav Kish of the Likud, former Knesset Member Orit Struck and Knesset Member Gilead Lewis of the Bnei Akiva movement. During the panel, Struck warned against the possibility that behind the Prime Minister's statements on sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, there was a plan to transfer the rest of the territory to the control of the PA. Yoav Kish expressed reservations about Struk's brilliant commentary and stated that had Israel not embarked on another election campaign, woul be already in the middle of first steps in the application of sovereignty.
> 
> In his speech, Rabbi Lewis emphasized the power of the youthful spirit to move historic moves, and remarked that if the call for sovereignty remains the exclusive religious Zionist public, it will not occur.
> 
> Knesset Member Idit Silman (United Right Wing) also spoke about the vision of sovereignty, calling on the youth to take advantage of the summer vacation to spread the message of sovereignty and commitment to the Land of Israel. In her speech she mentioned the ongoing struggle for the return of Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul Z"L, a struggle in which she is a central partner.
> 
> Following this, Silman led a panel of young people who described their activities as members of the movement for sovereignty over the past year. The boys and girls talked about meetings, seminars, distribution of information materials, activity with Knesset members and more.
> 
> The entire event was signed by the rabbi of the city of Safed, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, who praised the hundreds of youth who came to the conference and stated that the progress of the vision of sovereignty is another step and another floor on the way to the redemption of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, rylah, it seems that you want Israel to annex Judea and Samaria.  What should be done with the Arabs there?  Should they be made citizens like the Arabs in Haifa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citizenship conditioned by allegiance to Jewish nation and full participation in civil duties.
> Residency if want to keep citizenship of another state and abide Israeli law.
> Compensation if can't live with Jews and leave peacefully.
Click to expand...


Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Youth Want Sovereignty!*
> 
> Hundreds of youth from all over the country took part in the 2nd Youth Conference held at the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University. Politicians, intellectuals, media people, activists and especially youth imbued with a mission of faith and vision filled the hall decorated with national flags and signs of sovereignty.
> 
> The event began with the words of the leaders of the Sovereignty movement, Yehudit Katzover and Nadia Matar, who emphasized the importance of choosing Bar-Ilan University for the making of the conference, which is a response to Prime Minister Netanyahu's Bar-Ilan speech.
> 
> The task is to deepen our lives here and apply sovereignty that will bring a better future for everyone. We were fed up with the scenes of displacement and disengagement. We sobered up. We will not wait for the tractors, but avoid destructive actions in advance, and we will do so by establishing the consciousness that the Land of Israel is ours" Katzover declared to the applause of the youth.
> 
> They also stated that the reality in which the sovereignty of Israel has not been applied for 52 years in the heart of the country, which has created a political question mark that allows the world to view the State of Israel as an occupier "even though a nation can't occupy its own land." They stated that the imposition of sovereignty would stop the Arab hope of establishing a state on the ruins of Israel.
> 
> "The demographic threat is the sin of the spies of our day, and the few who still support a Palestinian state are threatening the Jewish majority, which will bring millions of hostile Arabs to turn the Jewish majority into a minority." The Arabs of Judea and Samaria will receive residency status under Israeli sovereignty and will be able to apply for citizenship status in accordance with the conditions of loyalty. "
> 
> After the words of Katzover and Matar, publicist and journalist Shimon Riklin led a short conversation with some of the youth who were called to the stage and briefly described what sovereignty was for them. Riklin expressed his astonishment at the audience, who also gathered in the auditorium and also in light of the clear and present words of the youth. "You have a generation that continues," he said, turning to Katzover and Matar.
> 
> Later in the event, MKs Tzipi Hotovely and Bezalel Smotrich, one after the other, rose and spoke about the commitment to sovereignty and the aspiration to unite the right-wing camp ahead of the upcoming elections. Bassam Eid, a human rights activist from Shchem who views the PA as controlling the Arabs of Judea and Samaria a a recipe for disaster, said that it is only from the terror of the Abu Mazen regime that PA residents afraid to openly declare their desire to live under Israeli sovereignty that will grant them prosperity and dignity.
> 
> In another chapter of the Sovereignty Conference, a panel was held under the leadership of Shimon Riklin, with MK Yoav Kish of the Likud, former Knesset Member Orit Struck and Knesset Member Gilead Lewis of the Bnei Akiva movement. During the panel, Struck warned against the possibility that behind the Prime Minister's statements on sovereignty in Judea and Samaria, there was a plan to transfer the rest of the territory to the control of the PA. Yoav Kish expressed reservations about Struk's brilliant commentary and stated that had Israel not embarked on another election campaign, woul be already in the middle of first steps in the application of sovereignty.
> 
> In his speech, Rabbi Lewis emphasized the power of the youthful spirit to move historic moves, and remarked that if the call for sovereignty remains the exclusive religious Zionist public, it will not occur.
> 
> Knesset Member Idit Silman (United Right Wing) also spoke about the vision of sovereignty, calling on the youth to take advantage of the summer vacation to spread the message of sovereignty and commitment to the Land of Israel. In her speech she mentioned the ongoing struggle for the return of Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul Z"L, a struggle in which she is a central partner.
> 
> Following this, Silman led a panel of young people who described their activities as members of the movement for sovereignty over the past year. The boys and girls talked about meetings, seminars, distribution of information materials, activity with Knesset members and more.
> 
> The entire event was signed by the rabbi of the city of Safed, Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, who praised the hundreds of youth who came to the conference and stated that the progress of the vision of sovereignty is another step and another floor on the way to the redemption of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, rylah, it seems that you want Israel to annex Judea and Samaria.  What should be done with the Arabs there?  Should they be made citizens like the Arabs in Haifa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Citizenship conditioned by allegiance to Jewish nation and full participation in civil duties.
> Residency if want to keep citizenship of another state and abide Israeli law.
> Compensation if can't live with Jews and leave peacefully.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
Click to expand...


Well, if all of Judea and Samaria is annexed, then I suppose all that would remain of Palestine would be Gaza.


----------



## Shusha

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Well, if all of Judea and Samaria is annexed, then I suppose all that would remain of Palestine would be Gaza.



Which I *think* would mean there would be very few residents and nearly all of the Arabs would become Israeli citizens.  

So the question then becomes how to enforce item #1 on rylah's list.  It would be a one-state solution with two very distinct populations and a mandate to preserve the Jewish character of the state.  How do we DO that?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?

That would be a "domestic question.



Shusha said:


> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?


*(COMMENT)*

Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders." 

The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others. 

The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship. 

The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



You see the dilemma, then?

Category #2 in rylah’s list will be minimal and not really relevant to the discussion, since they have a third (for our purposes) nationality to fall back in. 

Category #1 involves voluntary acquisition of citizenship which poses no problems at all. 

But Category #3 creates a potentially large set of stateless persons, which, as you said, international law takes a dim view of. Such a dim view, in fact, that I would argue Israeli citizenship could not be removed from this group. 

So, what you’ve created are ACTUAL refugees. Not the fake ones we’ve been discussing for years, but actual ones. Who have no nationality and would be deported from their home state. 

How do you propose to solve that issue?


----------



## Shusha

I guess you could argue that Arab Palestinians are already stateless and therefore Israel has not created the state of statelessness. And then argue that anyone applying for Israeli citizenship would be achieving something rather than losing something. 

Seems a hard sell, though.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.

Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.
> 
> Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.
Click to expand...


Oh my. Not your “_Treaty of Lausanne invented the State of Pal’istan_”, nonsense.

Please don't tell us you’re on to that useless canard again. Even if you are, lie and tell us you’re not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.
> 
> Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my. Not your “_Treaty of Lausanne invented the State of Pal’istan_”, nonsense.
> 
> Please don't tell us you’re on to that useless canard again. Even if you are, lie and tell us you’re not.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.
> 
> Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.
Click to expand...



So how would you apply this thinking to rylah’s list?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.
> 
> Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how would you apply this thinking to rylah’s list?
Click to expand...

His list is a Zionist pipe dream. It has no relevance.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> That would be a "domestic question.
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would Palestine be considered a state as part of the "keep citizenship of another state"?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Technically, the acquisition of territory and nationality/citizenship are two separate issues.  Yes, there are such things as "dual citizenship holders."
> 
> The international concern on the matter revolves around the question of a person who is not considered as a national by any State.  The international community takes a dim view in cases where the actions result in the creation of stateless people.  It renders a financial burden and questionable upon others.
> 
> The mechanism could be citizenship by default, meaning they are automatically in the window.  Or, domestic law may require a filing of intention, where there would be a specified period (usually less than a year) in which those persons enveloped by the territorial acquisition, would declare intentions and make an application for new citizenship.
> 
> The State of Israel does not necessarily have to annex the territory.  They could extend protectorate status as unincorportated; similar to American Samoa or Puerto Rico.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the basics in international law is that the people belong to the land. An old American Indian saying is that "The land does not belong to the people, the people belong to the land." The people belong to the land regardless of who governs it. We find this reiterated in the Treaty of Lausanne, The citizenship order of 1925, UN Resolution 181, and everywhere else.
> 
> Many other laws hinge on this basic principle like ethnic cleansing and population transfers, denationalization, denying the right to return. These push the burden of people onto other states who have no responsibility to accept foreign nationals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how would you apply this thinking to rylah’s list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His list is a Zionist pipe dream. It has no relevance.
Click to expand...


It’s irrelevamt because you don’t think Israel can accomplish it?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*

*




*

*Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

"Israel has better title in the territory of what was Palestine, including the whole of Jerusalem . . ." -- Stephen Schwebel, President of the International Court of Justice (1997-2000)

What Did David Friedman Say That Was New?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*




Well, no.  She pleaded guilty to the lesser act of "exploiting the mistake of another person" and will be fined and made to pay back the funds used inappropriately.

The judge states:  "The deal reached between the sides is worthy and appropriately reflects the deeds and their severity on the criminal level."


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  Shusha, et al,

Yes, I see the dilemma.  And the necessity to guard against the fruition...



Shusha said:


> You see the dilemma, then?
> 
> 
> So, what you’ve created are ACTUAL refugees. Not the fake ones we’ve been discussing for years, but actual ones. Who have no nationality and would be deported from their home state.
> 
> How do you propose to solve that issue?


*(COMMENT)*

Like I said before, at the end of the day, it is an Israeli "domestic question" → as long as the solution does not aggravate the Convention that strives to prevent the "stateless." 

As long as the general Arab Community _(even though they say nothing)_ that the containment of the Arabs of Palestine is better for the Regional Security, all the better for Israel.  And it seems that for the moment, the Arabs of Palestine _(in both the West Bank and the Gaza Strip)_ have no immediate plans for negotiating a peace and turning away from a policy of Armed Struggle, the Israelis have time _(and should not rush to extend Israeli sovereignty over the territory any further)_ to formulate a plan that will satisfy the International Community.  

But it is a domestic decision until it creates what should not be created. 

Additionally, the Israelis should remember the reasoning behind the various security countermeasures.  Right now, the status of the Arabs of Palestine is that they are NOT citizens.  Once that distinction is negated, the security countermeasures will have to be lifted.  Otherwise, they will (without question) be determined an institutionalized regime extending oppression and domination by Arab Palestinian Citizens with the intention of maintaining the State of Israel. 

The Israels do not have any order of political capital to sustain a situation like that.  It is not _(in my opinion)_ in the best interest _(domestically, politically, economically → or even security wise)_ of Israel to consider extending Israeli sovereignty over Judea and Samaria.

Before they do that, the Israelis need to invest in the Arabs of Palestine as people with every kind of initiative they can think of,  invest until it hurt and then some more.  It will pay off in the long run.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Religion in the Holy Land.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Israeli Court Convicts Benjamin Netanyahu’s Wife of Fraud*



This is what sometimes happens in a democracy.  No one is above the law, not even the First Lady.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Religion in the Holy Land.



RELIGION IN THE HOLY LAND

PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall

Keep posting  


https://www.itraveljerusalem.com/ent/?ent-type=jewish-holy-sites


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Religion in the Holy Land.



What a perverted caricature.
Let me make a wild guess, by one of our Religion of Peace folks, Mahjoob.

If this was actually the reality, much would look better in that part of the world.
Meanwhile the reality is that Israel is a tiny reservation, the only non-Muslim country,
in the entire middle east.


----------



## Mindful

*Reasons why peaceful resolutions to the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail.*
*by Tawfik Hamid
August 1, 2019 at 5:00 am*

*Reasons Why Peaceful Resolutions for the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail*


The cause of the problem is NOT the land. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire, several Arab nations were created by fiat. The Arab world accepted this without any problem, as these were Muslim-majority countries. Rejecting the state of Israel was related to the fact that it is a Jewish rather than a Muslim country.


In this manner, despite the clear discrimination against non-Muslim minorities in most of the Arab and Muslim world (denying equal rights in church construction, for example), many in the Arab world point the finger only at Israel when they talk about discrimination.


The European Union is currently funding a study into Palestinians textbooks, brought about by the findings of the non-governmental organization IMPACT-se, which found in May that "the new Palestinian school [material] for the 2018–19 academic year... was 'more radical than those previously published.'" ... Meanwhile, no one is being educated for peace.


When we add onto all that the sad reality that Palestinian politicians are using the conflict to get billions of dollars in donations, we can understand why this conflict has so far not been solved.


----------



## rylah

"And HaShem spoke to Mosheh in the plains of Moab by the Jordan at Jericho, saying: 
Speak to the children of Israel and say to them: When you cross the Jordan into the land of Canaan, you shall drive out all the inhabitants of the land from before you, destroy all their temples, destroy their molten idols, and demolish their high places.

You shall clear out the Land and settle in it, for I have given you the Land to occupy it. 
You shall give the Land as an inheritance to your families by lot; to the large, you shall give a larger inheritance and to the small you shall give a smaller inheritance; wherever the lot falls shall be his; according to the tribes of your fathers, you shall inherit. 

But if you do not drive out the inhabitants of the Land from before you, then those whom you leave over will be as spikes in your eyes and thorns in your sides, and they will harass you in the land in which you settle. And it will be that what I had intended to do to them, I will do to you."

*(Bamidbar chapter 50)*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Alan Dershowitz went off on this anti-Israel student and it was EPIC


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> *Reasons why peaceful resolutions to the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail.*
> *by Tawfik Hamid
> August 1, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Reasons Why Peaceful Resolutions for the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail*
> 
> 
> The cause of the problem is NOT the land. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire, several Arab nations were created by fiat. The Arab world accepted this without any problem, as these were Muslim-majority countries. Rejecting the state of Israel was related to the fact that it is a Jewish rather than a Muslim country.
> 
> 
> In this manner, despite the clear discrimination against non-Muslim minorities in most of the Arab and Muslim world (denying equal rights in church construction, for example), many in the Arab world point the finger only at Israel when they talk about discrimination.
> 
> 
> The European Union is currently funding a study into Palestinians textbooks, brought about by the findings of the non-governmental organization IMPACT-se, which found in May that "the new Palestinian school [material] for the 2018–19 academic year... was 'more radical than those previously published.'" ... Meanwhile, no one is being educated for peace.
> 
> 
> When we add onto all that the sad reality that Palestinian politicians are using the conflict to get billions of dollars in donations, we can understand why this conflict has so far not been solved.


No justice, no peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reasons why peaceful resolutions to the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail.*
> *by Tawfik Hamid
> August 1, 2019 at 5:00 am*
> 
> *Reasons Why Peaceful Resolutions for the Arab-Israeli Conflict Always Fail*
> 
> 
> The cause of the problem is NOT the land. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire, several Arab nations were created by fiat. The Arab world accepted this without any problem, as these were Muslim-majority countries. Rejecting the state of Israel was related to the fact that it is a Jewish rather than a Muslim country.
> 
> 
> In this manner, despite the clear discrimination against non-Muslim minorities in most of the Arab and Muslim world (denying equal rights in church construction, for example), many in the Arab world point the finger only at Israel when they talk about discrimination.
> 
> 
> The European Union is currently funding a study into Palestinians textbooks, brought about by the findings of the non-governmental organization IMPACT-se, which found in May that "the new Palestinian school [material] for the 2018–19 academic year... was 'more radical than those previously published.'" ... Meanwhile, no one is being educated for peace.
> 
> 
> When we add onto all that the sad reality that Palestinian politicians are using the conflict to get billions of dollars in donations, we can understand why this conflict has so far not been solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No justice, no peace.
Click to expand...


Ya Allah. Justice delivered.

IDF strikes Hamas targets in Gaza in response to earlier rocket attack


----------



## rylah

*Make Aliyah Now & Create a Torah State*


----------



## rylah

*Guy Bechor on progressive Judaism in the US.*


----------



## rylah

*Will Millions of Anusim return to Judaism? Chapter 2*

**


----------



## rylah

*Inspiring: Arutz Sheva greets the Nefesh B'Nefesh Olim*

And it will be, when all these things come upon you the blessing and the curse which I have set before you that you will consider in your heart, among all the nations where the Lord your God has banished you, and you will return to the Lord, your God, with all your heart and with all your soul, and you will listen to His voice according to all that I am commanding you this day you and your children, then, the Lord, your God, will bring back your exiles, and He will have mercy upon you. He will once again gather you from all the nations, where the Lord, your God, had dispersed you. 

Even if your exiles are at the end of the heavens, the Lord, your God, will gather you from there, and He will take you from there. And the Lord, your God, will bring you to the land which your forefathers possessed, and you [too] will take possession of it, and He will do good to you, and He will make you more numerous than your forefathers. (Devarim 11)

**


----------



## rylah

*"Operation Left Behind"*

"And it shall come to pass that on that day, the Lord shall continue to apply His hand a second time to acquire the rest of His people, that will remain from Assyria and from Egypt and from Pathros and from Cush and from Elam and from Sumeria and from Hamath and from the islands of the sea.

And He shall raise a banner to the nations, and He shall gather the lost of Israel, and the scattered ones of Judah He shall gather from the four corners of the earth." (Yeshayahu 11)


----------



## Mindful

Jewish History

Elul 11 



In 1950, Operation Magic Carpet, which secretly airlifted 45,000 Yemenite Jews to Israel, was concluded. Many of the Jews had never before seen an airplane; they likened the ride to a fulfillment of the biblical verse, "And I bore you on eagles' wings" (Exodus 19:4). 

According to tradition, Jews had lived in Yemen since the 7th century BCE. Upon arriving in Israel they were housed in tent camps; there was very little infrastructure and resources to accommodate them, as the Jewish population of Israel nearly doubled in its first three years. Yet within a short time, the immigrants had been absorbed into the fledgling Israeli society.


----------



## rylah

*From Ashes to Glory - Jewish life in eastern Jerusalem is growing*

Screened at the 25th Annual Tisha beAv Walk around the Old city Walls by the Sovereignty Movement founded by Women in Green August 2019 *http://www.ribonut.co.il/?lang=2*


----------



## Mindful

Bernie Sanders finally came to the subject his audience was most keen to hear about: Israel. Sanders first offered the usual bland pro forma reassurances, to show he was nothing if not fair-minded: *“I am a strong supporter of the right of Israel to exist in independence, peace, and security.”* How nice. He supports Israel’s right to exist. Should supporters of Israel be grateful? What other country has to be grateful when assured that it has a right to exist? And as an independent state? And in peace? Goodness, what more could any nation want? And security? My, what concessions.

Then came the take-away, in every sense: “*But I also believe that the United States needs to engage in an even-handed approach toward that longstanding conflict which results in ending the Israeli occupation and enabling the Palestinian people to have self-determination in a sovereign, independent, economically-viable state of their own.”*

What does Sanders mean by “Israeli occupation”? Not a single Israeli has been in Gaza since 2005. Almost all of them had left by 1997. Gaza isn’t “occupied.” What about the West Bank? Does Bernie Sanders know what was supposed to happen to the West Bank? It was assigned by the League of Nations to be part of the territory of the future Jewish National Home, that would eventually become the State of Israel. The Jordanian army managed to hold onto the West Bank when the guns stopped firing in 1949; that is the only reason the West Bank was not part of Israel from the very beginning of the state. Juridically, its status did not change: it was still part of the territory assigned to the Jewish National Home. The Jordanian occupation did not change that. In 1967, after the Six-Day War, Israel by force of arms came into possession of the West Bank. It could at long last enforce its preexisting claim to land that had been assigned to the Jews as part of the Mandate for Palestine.

Bernie Sanders at the Islamic Society of North America (Part 3)


----------



## Shusha

Mindful said:


> Bernie Sanders finally came to the subject his audience was most keen to hear about: Israel. Sanders first offered the usual bland pro forma reassurances, to show he was nothing if not fair-minded: *“I am a strong supporter of the right of Israel to exist in independence, peace, and security.”* How nice. He supports Israel’s right to exist. Should supporters of Israel be grateful? What other country has to be grateful when assured that it has a right to exist? And as an independent state? And in peace? Goodness, what more could any nation want? And security? My, what concessions.
> 
> Then came the take-away, in every sense: “*But I also believe that the United States needs to engage in an even-handed approach toward that longstanding conflict which results in ending the Israeli occupation and enabling the Palestinian people to have self-determination in a sovereign, independent, economically-viable state of their own.”*
> 
> What does Sanders mean by “Israeli occupation”? Not a single Israeli has been in Gaza since 2005. Almost all of them had left by 1997. Gaza isn’t “occupied.” What about the West Bank? Does Bernie Sanders know what was supposed to happen to the West Bank? It was assigned by the League of Nations to be part of the territory of the future Jewish National Home, that would eventually become the State of Israel. The Jordanian army managed to hold onto the West Bank when the guns stopped firing in 1949; that is the only reason the West Bank was not part of Israel from the very beginning of the state. Juridically, its status did not change: it was still part of the territory assigned to the Jewish National Home. The Jordanian occupation did not change that. In 1967, after the Six-Day War, Israel by force of arms came into possession of the West Bank. It could at long last enforce its preexisting claim to land that had been assigned to the Jews as part of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Bernie Sanders at the Islamic Society of North America (Part 3)



Its time to stop framing this conflict as something Israel can solve.  Time to require the Arab Palestinians to take responsibility for their own future.  Israel's mantra should be:  "The negotiating table is set and ready for you.  What time would you like to schedule a meeting for?"


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders finally came to the subject his audience was most keen to hear about: Israel. Sanders first offered the usual bland pro forma reassurances, to show he was nothing if not fair-minded: *“I am a strong supporter of the right of Israel to exist in independence, peace, and security.”* How nice. He supports Israel’s right to exist. Should supporters of Israel be grateful? What other country has to be grateful when assured that it has a right to exist? And as an independent state? And in peace? Goodness, what more could any nation want? And security? My, what concessions.
> 
> Then came the take-away, in every sense: “*But I also believe that the United States needs to engage in an even-handed approach toward that longstanding conflict which results in ending the Israeli occupation and enabling the Palestinian people to have self-determination in a sovereign, independent, economically-viable state of their own.”*
> 
> What does Sanders mean by “Israeli occupation”? Not a single Israeli has been in Gaza since 2005. Almost all of them had left by 1997. Gaza isn’t “occupied.” What about the West Bank? Does Bernie Sanders know what was supposed to happen to the West Bank? It was assigned by the League of Nations to be part of the territory of the future Jewish National Home, that would eventually become the State of Israel. The Jordanian army managed to hold onto the West Bank when the guns stopped firing in 1949; that is the only reason the West Bank was not part of Israel from the very beginning of the state. Juridically, its status did not change: it was still part of the territory assigned to the Jewish National Home. The Jordanian occupation did not change that. In 1967, after the Six-Day War, Israel by force of arms came into possession of the West Bank. It could at long last enforce its preexisting claim to land that had been assigned to the Jews as part of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Bernie Sanders at the Islamic Society of North America (Part 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to stop framing this conflict as something Israel can solve.  Time to require the Arab Palestinians to take responsibility for their own future.  Israel's mantra should be:  "The negotiating table is set and ready for you.  What time would you like to schedule a meeting for?"
Click to expand...


To whom would You expect Israel turn with such a suggestion and for what purpose?
I'd like examples.


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Uri 'Amos Sherki - How to deal with the Arab terror?*

I'll tell You unpopular things.
Everyone talks about that following all the incidents, people have awakened, prayer, unity in the nation, million of emotions, how we are a nation that sanctifies mercy and they sanctify the death, and all such things...a feeling of evacuation of Gush Katif.

These things are good, I'm not saying anything against, only that there's a missing of the main point. The main point is that (they) don't know what to do. Right?

And then "we'll catch them, show them get them into jail or kill them or don't know what. And we'll cancel their infrastructure of the militants" etc.

It's like if You cross on a red light, the judge gives You, a yeshiva student, a punishment to not enter disco for 5 years. It doesn't deter. As a matter of fact to get killed, to fight them, for them it's a victory.

This is not what deters, and our prayers neither deter them, nor that we say we're better than them, that doesn't even scratch them. So we need to know what is from the point of view of our enemies a defeat.

Whoever commits any attack, You take him and his village as they are and move them to another country, to Gaza. And the houses as they are You give to Jews to make a village. There, not anywhere by, there.

That's all.

And it should be mentioned that we're discussing a tribal society, the minute one group moved to another place, they will finish them there. Very simple.

Such a thing is loss of territory, from their point of view this is the defeat. There's a need to know what's in the head of the adversary.

To kill him is not a defeat at all, because it's his thing, not because of the virgins, because it's his thing, his thing to go out to wars. And as long as we don't act like this, these incidents will unfortunately repeat.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders finally came to the subject his audience was most keen to hear about: Israel. Sanders first offered the usual bland pro forma reassurances, to show he was nothing if not fair-minded: *“I am a strong supporter of the right of Israel to exist in independence, peace, and security.”* How nice. He supports Israel’s right to exist. Should supporters of Israel be grateful? What other country has to be grateful when assured that it has a right to exist? And as an independent state? And in peace? Goodness, what more could any nation want? And security? My, what concessions.
> 
> Then came the take-away, in every sense: “*But I also believe that the United States needs to engage in an even-handed approach toward that longstanding conflict which results in ending the Israeli occupation and enabling the Palestinian people to have self-determination in a sovereign, independent, economically-viable state of their own.”*
> 
> What does Sanders mean by “Israeli occupation”? Not a single Israeli has been in Gaza since 2005. Almost all of them had left by 1997. Gaza isn’t “occupied.” What about the West Bank? Does Bernie Sanders know what was supposed to happen to the West Bank? It was assigned by the League of Nations to be part of the territory of the future Jewish National Home, that would eventually become the State of Israel. The Jordanian army managed to hold onto the West Bank when the guns stopped firing in 1949; that is the only reason the West Bank was not part of Israel from the very beginning of the state. Juridically, its status did not change: it was still part of the territory assigned to the Jewish National Home. The Jordanian occupation did not change that. In 1967, after the Six-Day War, Israel by force of arms came into possession of the West Bank. It could at long last enforce its preexisting claim to land that had been assigned to the Jews as part of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Bernie Sanders at the Islamic Society of North America (Part 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to stop framing this conflict as something Israel can solve.  Time to require the Arab Palestinians to take responsibility for their own future.  Israel's mantra should be:  "The negotiating table is set and ready for you.  What time would you like to schedule a meeting for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To whom would You expect Israel turn with such a suggestion and for what purpose?
> I'd like examples.
Click to expand...



Well, I don't think of it as a proposal, so much as an automated response.  Along the lines of quietly speaking to a four-year-old.  "Yes, son, I'd be happy to help you make lunch.  Just as soon as you stop jumping up and down and screaming and sit down at the table."

Or, because that is infantilizing, I'll reword to say its all about holding good boundaries with someone who has a history of violating them.  You calmly re-iterate that you will gladly help them solve their problem, as soon as they can calmly sit down and address the problem.

As to when to say it?  Whenever anyone talks about "ending the occupation" or "Arab Palestinian sovereignty".

"We'd be happy to discuss it, when did you want to have the first meeting?"


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders finally came to the subject his audience was most keen to hear about: Israel. Sanders first offered the usual bland pro forma reassurances, to show he was nothing if not fair-minded: *“I am a strong supporter of the right of Israel to exist in independence, peace, and security.”* How nice. He supports Israel’s right to exist. Should supporters of Israel be grateful? What other country has to be grateful when assured that it has a right to exist? And as an independent state? And in peace? Goodness, what more could any nation want? And security? My, what concessions.
> 
> Then came the take-away, in every sense: “*But I also believe that the United States needs to engage in an even-handed approach toward that longstanding conflict which results in ending the Israeli occupation and enabling the Palestinian people to have self-determination in a sovereign, independent, economically-viable state of their own.”*
> 
> What does Sanders mean by “Israeli occupation”? Not a single Israeli has been in Gaza since 2005. Almost all of them had left by 1997. Gaza isn’t “occupied.” What about the West Bank? Does Bernie Sanders know what was supposed to happen to the West Bank? It was assigned by the League of Nations to be part of the territory of the future Jewish National Home, that would eventually become the State of Israel. The Jordanian army managed to hold onto the West Bank when the guns stopped firing in 1949; that is the only reason the West Bank was not part of Israel from the very beginning of the state. Juridically, its status did not change: it was still part of the territory assigned to the Jewish National Home. The Jordanian occupation did not change that. In 1967, after the Six-Day War, Israel by force of arms came into possession of the West Bank. It could at long last enforce its preexisting claim to land that had been assigned to the Jews as part of the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> Bernie Sanders at the Islamic Society of North America (Part 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to stop framing this conflict as something Israel can solve.  Time to require the Arab Palestinians to take responsibility for their own future.  Israel's mantra should be:  "The negotiating table is set and ready for you.  What time would you like to schedule a meeting for?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To whom would You expect Israel turn with such a suggestion and for what purpose?
> I'd like examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think of it as a proposal, so much as an automated response.  Along the lines of quietly speaking to a four-year-old.  "Yes, son, I'd be happy to help you make lunch.  Just as soon as you stop jumping up and down and screaming and sit down at the table."
> 
> Or, because that is infantilizing, I'll reword to say its all about holding good boundaries with someone who has a history of violating them.  You calmly re-iterate that you will gladly help them solve their problem, as soon as they can calmly sit down and address the problem.
> 
> As to when to say it?  Whenever anyone talks about "ending the occupation" or "Arab Palestinian sovereignty".
> 
> "We'd be happy to discuss it, when did you want to have the first meeting?"
Click to expand...


They're not my children, but their enemies.
And as far as I know psychotherapists usually deal with dangerous psychopaths expecting an eventual positive reward, they're not just setting an open shop in their homes for serial killers to be treated pro bono.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> They're not my children, but their enemies.
> And as far as I know psychotherapists usually deal with dangerous psychopaths expecting an eventual positive reward, they're not just setting an open shop in their homes for serial killers to be treated pro bono.



I hear you.  It may not seem like it in this limited forum, but I do.  But we can't keep seeing every Arab as an enemy.  Let alone as dangerous psychopaths.  Yes, I agree with you that their culture is poisoned.  Yes, we must keep that poison away from our children.  Yes, we must protect our children from their violence.  No question.  

But, if Arabs are not to be our enemies forever, (and we should be striving for that outcome) someone must start requiring them to act better, by refusing to engage with them except when they act in a calm, rational and respectful manner.  If that day never comes, so be it.  But if it does, we must have the table set and ready and the tea kettle on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my children, but their enemies.
> And as far as I know psychotherapists usually deal with dangerous psychopaths expecting an eventual positive reward, they're not just setting an open shop in their homes for serial killers to be treated pro bono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  It may not seem like it in this limited forum, but I do.  But we can't keep seeing every Arab as an enemy.  Let alone as dangerous psychopaths.  Yes, I agree with you that their culture is poisoned.  Yes, we must keep that poison away from our children.  Yes, we must protect our children from their violence.  No question.
> 
> But, if Arabs are not to be our enemies forever, (and we should be striving for that outcome) someone must start requiring them to act better, by refusing to engage with them except when they act in a calm, rational and respectful manner.  If that day never comes, so be it.  But if it does, we must have the table set and ready and the tea kettle on.
Click to expand...

Israel is talking to the wrong people. Abbas is ten years past his four year term and 80% of the Palestinians want him to resign. Abbas and his cabal of old farts can sign anything they want but they will not be able to sell it to the Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my children, but their enemies.
> And as far as I know psychotherapists usually deal with dangerous psychopaths expecting an eventual positive reward, they're not just setting an open shop in their homes for serial killers to be treated pro bono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  It may not seem like it in this limited forum, but I do.  But we can't keep seeing every Arab as an enemy.  Let alone as dangerous psychopaths.  Yes, I agree with you that their culture is poisoned.  Yes, we must keep that poison away from our children.  Yes, we must protect our children from their violence.  No question.
> 
> But, if Arabs are not to be our enemies forever, (and we should be striving for that outcome) someone must start requiring them to act better, by refusing to engage with them except when they act in a calm, rational and respectful manner.  If that day never comes, so be it.  But if it does, we must have the table set and ready and the tea kettle on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is talking to the wrong people. Abbas is ten years past his four year term and 80% of the Palestinians want him to resign. Abbas and his cabal of old farts can sign anything they want but they will not be able to sell it to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Abbas should make way for the Iranian controlled Islamic jihad cabal. Everything will be fine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my children, but their enemies.
> And as far as I know psychotherapists usually deal with dangerous psychopaths expecting an eventual positive reward, they're not just setting an open shop in their homes for serial killers to be treated pro bono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  It may not seem like it in this limited forum, but I do.  But we can't keep seeing every Arab as an enemy.  Let alone as dangerous psychopaths.  Yes, I agree with you that their culture is poisoned.  Yes, we must keep that poison away from our children.  Yes, we must protect our children from their violence.  No question.
> 
> But, if Arabs are not to be our enemies forever, (and we should be striving for that outcome) someone must start requiring them to act better, by refusing to engage with them except when they act in a calm, rational and respectful manner.  If that day never comes, so be it.  But if it does, we must have the table set and ready and the tea kettle on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is talking to the wrong people. Abbas is ten years past his four year term and 80% of the Palestinians want him to resign. Abbas and his cabal of old farts can sign anything they want but they will not be able to sell it to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


It's nice that You're still doing the Arafat dance,
pretending we don't see his daily TV broadcasts in Arabic.


----------



## rylah

*This Man Literally Invented a Major Part of the Internet! #339*

**


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is talking to the wrong people. Abbas is ten years past his four year term and 80% of the Palestinians want him to resign. Abbas and his cabal of old farts can sign anything they want but they will not be able to sell it to the Palestinians.




And this is EXACTLY why Palestine can not be considered a State.  There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.  They lack the ability to form a government and the capacity to enter into agreements with other States.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> and the capacity to enter into agreements with other States.


Sure they do. Oslo with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.


Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
Click to expand...


Whom would that be?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whom would that be?
Click to expand...

Do you really want a list? There would have to be a team.

I would love to see the negotiations televised with archives on Youtube.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whom would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want a list? There would have to be a ream.
> 
> I would love to see the negotiations televised with archives on Youtube.
Click to expand...


Please. Not more YouTube videos.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whom would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want a list? There would have to be a ream.
> 
> I would love to see the negotiations televised with archives on Youtube.
Click to expand...


A "ream" of people, by DEFINITION, is not a government with which Israel can form a treaty.  Who has the ability to form a treaty with Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
Click to expand...


Iran is not paying their Sunni lackeys to talk.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,

Who is asking Israel to the peace table?
Who _(when and where)_ has Israel rejected to attend Peace Negotiations?​


Shusha said:


> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.





P F Tinmore said:


> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.





Hollie said:


> Iran is not paying their Sunni lackeys to talk.


*(COMMENT)*

With regard to Peace Negotiations → when did Israel refuse to meet with any aspect of the Arab Palestinian Entity?

It is all about the apparition of peace when it comes to explaining reality.

.........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Who is asking Israel to the peace table?
> Who _(when and where)_ has Israel rejected to attend Peace Negotiations?​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not paying their Sunni lackeys to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With regard to Peace Negotiations → when did Israel refuse to meet with any aspect of the Arab Palestinian Entity?
> 
> It is all about the apparition of peace when it comes to explaining reality.
> 
> .........View attachment 278975
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Of course, Israel will talk until there is no Palestine left. They have always had the guns to steal anything they want.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Hollie, P F Tinmore, Shusha, et al,
> 
> Who is asking Israel to the peace table?
> Who _(when and where)_ has Israel rejected to attend Peace Negotiations?​
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one with whom Israel can form a treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Israel will not talk to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is not paying their Sunni lackeys to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> With regard to Peace Negotiations → when did Israel refuse to meet with any aspect of the Arab Palestinian Entity?
> 
> It is all about the apparition of peace when it comes to explaining reality.
> 
> .........View attachment 278975
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, Israel will talk until there is no Palestine left. They have always had the guns to steal anything they want.
Click to expand...


No guns, no Iarael.

And more blood libel themes from you.


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Sept. 15, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem 5779 - Morning Selichot *

During the month of Elul preceding the new year holidays,
Israel gathers before the dawn prayer, asking Hashem for forgiveness facing mount Zion.


----------



## Mindful

*One Year on from the murder of Ari Fuld*
by Brian of London

One year ago a friend of mine was murdered in cold blood: stabbed in the neck from behind by a 17 year old kid. Instead of just falling down (and perhaps applying pressure to his wound and maybe surviving) he turned, chased his attacker and shot at him. This prevented the terrorist from finding any more victims (he was running toward a young woman). I recorded a long YouTube video about it at the time.

When you hear of

a terrorist attack, 

do you ever stop 

and think about 

those affected?

That friend, Ari Fuld, comes from a large family. One of his brothers wrote the following on Facebook this morning and I want to share it all. When you hear there has been a terrorist attack, do you ever stop and think about those affected? I do, every single time. I know so many directly touched by the Jihad here in Israel. My friend Kay Wilson (read her book) and Arnold Roth and his wife whose daughter was murdered just to name a few. 

These stories tear me up but they do nothing to stop me and millions of other Jews from wanting to live in the land where our spirituality, our laws, our peoplehood and our nation was forged. I’m home.


----------



## rylah

*Boomerang GIVES: Ari Fuld's Dream*

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## rylah

*'Taboo' topics in Israel versus the United States*


----------



## rylah

*Zionist Muslims? Exactly!*

And not only in Israel... 

**


----------



## rylah

*Before dawn - Selichot at the Western Wall

*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*The Jewish Extremists of Yitzhar - Exclusive!!*


----------



## rylah

*'Taboo' topics in Israel versus the United States*


----------



## rylah

*Piercing through heavens - Slichot  in Jerusalem with Rabbi 'Ades*

Hear o' Israel!
HaShem our G-d HaShem is One!
HaShem our Master is the only G-d!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

The truth about Israel the world doesn’t like to admit


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel- Sept. 23, 2019*

President Rivlin continues his meetings with the different party leaders, we will reveal which A-list star is in Israel, and trying to figure out how you can support more local Israeli businesses? We have the scoop on the best Israeli brands to order online.


----------



## rylah

*When tragedy struck - support and embrace arrived*

Eight-and-a-half years ago to the day, on March 23, 2011, tragedy struck the Asulin family.
Terrorists planted a bomb next to a bus near a bus stop in front of the Jerusalem Convention Center, where the Asulins’ daughter, 14-year-old Hodaya, was waiting for a bus home to Mevo Horon.

The massive explosion killed a British student who had been studying at Hebrew University, and injured dozens more. Hodaya was critically injured and sustained serious damage to her brain stem, leaving her in a vegetative state.

Two years ago, Hodaya succumbed to the injuries she had sustained in the terror attack, passing away at the age of 21. While the medical treatment for Hodaya ended with her death, the care and support for the Asulin family continues. 

OneFamily, which provides support, treatment, and guidance to Israeli families victimized by terror, continues to work with the Asulin family to this day .

Mindy Levinger, the Jerusalem regional director of OneFamily, who herself is a bereaved sister who lost a brother to terrorism, was joined by Yiscah Asulin, Hodaya’s sister, to discuss the family’s struggle to overcome their tragic loss.


----------



## Mindful

We Jews don't eat shellfish!


----------



## rylah

*Champions of the World - Hanan Ben Ari and bereaved families from the "One Family" association
*
World champions! 
Hanan Ben Ari and bereaved families from the "One Family" Association sing the song "World Champion".

These families who have been wounded or lost loved ones in terrorist attacks face the loss and trauma every day. The 'One Family' association helps them overcome bereavement and defeat terror every day. 

 Don't Let Terror Win! *Jgive- OneFamily*

**


----------



## rylah

*Saving life anywhere in the world*

Two Israeli Ambulance nurses, David and Osama receive direct call from India,
help treat the wounded in real time.


----------



## rylah

*Echad l’Echad sweetens Rosh Hashana*


----------



## rylah

*'Hi-Tech Shtetl' - Startup boom in the city of Bnei Brak *

An unbelievable day! I spent it in... wait for it... Bnei Brak, the Ultra Orthodox city!


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Holiday Season In Israel Is A True Experience*


----------



## rylah

*'No one can separate the Jewish People from their homeland'*
*Minister Katz put a kippa and quoted prophet Isaiah from the UN stage. *

He spoke about the “Railroads for Peace” initiative which he developed with Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu, and which aims to connect the Gulf states through railways from Jordan to the port of Haifa. “This initiative will allow them faster, shorter and safer access to the Mediterranean. We also intend to connect the Palestinian Authority to the project, something which will boost their economy.”

"Israel has a clear policy of promoting relations and normalization with the Gulf states. We have no conflict with the Gulf states, and we have common security interests in the face of the Iranian threat, as well as the promotion of many civilian initiatives," Katz said.

He concluded with a quote from the Prophet Isaiah “who, thousands of years ago, invited all nations to come and pray in Jerusalem:_*"I will bring them to My holy mount, and I will cause them to rejoice in My house of prayer, their burnt offerings and their sacrifices shall be acceptable upon My altar, for My house shall be called a house of prayer for all peoples."*_

"Since we are soon celebrating the Jewish New Year, I want to conclude my remarks with the traditional Jewish blessing - to all of you, the citizens of Israel and the Jewish people throughout the world:
Shana Tova U’Metukah," said Katz.





*Israel National News*


----------



## rylah

*Ro'aee Amir and 'Ido Fortal - Hon Tahon *

Shana vHatimah Tovah to all house of Israel!
This year in Jerusalem!


----------



## rylah

*FORMER SOCCER PRO BECOMES A RABBI: THE STORY OF SNIR GUETA*
*Snir Gueta realized he was not on the right track as a Jew.*

Rabbi Snir Gueta went from being an under-21 group player to being a rabbi teaching prominent soccer players Torah. The now 31-year-old former midfielder recalls his personal journey, and suggests that playing soccer only on weekdays, instead of also on Shabbat, will actually increase the number of soccer stars in Israel.

Starting in Maccabi Haifa’s youth department, he played for Maccabi Netanya and for Israel’s national Under-21 team. Today, Gueta is considered by the younger generation to be one of the most recognized rabbis in Israel.

Seven years ago, the promising midfielder retired from soccer, partly due to the conflict of competing in games on Shabbat. His new religious beliefs took precedence, and he gave up the sport he loved in order to follow the Halacha surrounding Shabbat observance. Gueta had reached a crossroads. “It was a very long process,” he said. “I realized that I was not on the right track as a Jew.”

Rather than wait to finish his soccer career at 35 before seeking his spiritual path, Gueta chose to follow his heart. Today he is a married father of three.

“In the last year of my career, I had plenty of offers from soccer clubs, but I made the decision to retire. I salute my wife – without her, it would have been more difficult to make the decision; she would have been willing to go anywhere with me.”

Though there were lots of sacrifices, financial among them, Gueta explains, but “I’m not missing anything... When football games are scheduled on a Saturday, it automatically keeps a large religious fan base away from the sport. Who knows, maybe a few more soccer stars are hiding in the religious sector – and it’s not worth losing them,” he said.

He has so many requests for his assistance and teaching demands that he has taken on an assistant. It is common to see yeshiva students sitting alongside soccer players in his classes.

“Struggling with the modern balance of today’s personal and professional lives, these motivational speeches help us to gain clarity,” the rabbi said.

*Former soccer pro becomes a rabbi: The story of Snir Gueta *


----------



## rylah

*Youval Tayeb - Havdalah in Ra'anana*

Separating mundane from the holy, before entering the weekdays at the end of Shabbat.


----------



## rylah

*Ari Fuld's Dream - Stream-A-Thon*

Make Ari's dream a reality, contribute here:* www.AriFuldsDream.com*

Boomerang Gives will be joining the efforts of the "Ari Fuld Project" and "Standing Together" in order to actualize the dream Ari had; to commemorate his friend Yehoshua Freidberg through the creation & operation of a Hospitality truck to service IDF Soldiers in the field. 

This is a project which Ari saw with the face of Yehoshua on it...but for us, now to be joined by Ari's face as well;  a living memorial/legacy to them both, a way to keep both of them alive. 

From Boomerang, the Ari Fuld Project, Standing Together and the Fuld Family, thank you for all of your past support in keeping Ari in your hearts and on your lips. We all hope you can take part in this living memorial as to how Ari and Yehoshua lived and died, serving the Jewish people.


----------



## rylah

*In Memory of A True Lion - Ari Fuld ZTZ"L*

Today is the day.
On this Hebrew date, one year ago today, a hero, a warrior, a father, a husband, a son, my older brother was taken from us. “Taken from us” isn’t the right way to describe it. He was brutally murdered by a coward terrorist who couldn’t face his victim so he came from behind.
What happened next is well documented.

By now, I don’t need to tell you about the phenomenon that was Ari, but today, we started off at his grave with the immediate family and my father talked about how Ari is walking amongst us with his legacy.

7 Torah scrolls written and dedicated in his name.
7 schools that we know of that are doing memorial ceremonies today.
Tens of babies named after Ari.
*United Hatzalah of Israel* EMT courses in his name.
A calendar in South Africa that includes all the dates on which the great leaders of the Jewish nation perished have added Ari’s date.

And then there is this place where I am standing.
This place Chavat Haitam (*חוות העיטם*) and more specifically “Givat Haari” aka the “Ari Hill”, was one of Ari’s biggest projects. It just wasn’t called that yet.
He came here to guard this place, which is in a very strategic location for the state of Israel. He began to populate it. And after his murder, they named it after him and are now in high gear to make it into a real town, a part of Efrat.

It’s amazing to see how one individual who lived such a tragically short life has left an entire world behind, in more ways than one. What he left behind, many people carry on in his name. This place is only one example.


All of the projects being carried out in Ari’s name, or at least the official ones are here -
https://arifuld.org/projects/

Gonna be a rough day but as a family, the fact that Ari’s work that has impacted so many lives, lives on in a very real way, that gives us some comfort. Some real comfort.

A Jewish town in the land of Israel named after my big brother.
Pretty astounding.






*In Memory Of A True Lion - Ari Fuld ZTZ"L*


----------



## rylah

*Sukkot in Israel - Ushpizin English Titles - Full Movie*

One of the sweetest movies ever produced...

**


----------



## Mindful

From JVL.

Israel’s boundaries were determined by the United Nations when it adopted the partition resolution in 1947. In a series of defensive wars, Israel captured additional territory. Israel has withdrawn from more than 90 percent of the area it won in these wars and has repeatedly offered to give up additional lands it now controls in exchange for peace and security.


----------



## rylah

*Simhat Torah - Torah Celebrations*

Right now in central Tel-Aviv, 
and all over the country...


----------



## rylah

*Israel One of Least Miserable Countries in World.** As For Our Neighbors…*

A site called Visual Capitalist has come up with a graphic showing a ranking of the most miserable countries in the world (based on the economic variables inflation, lending rate, unemployment rate, and GDP per capita growth).

*



*

Note how while Israel is in 20th position (out of 95 countries), our neighbors are not doing so well: Iran is third last, and Turkey, Egypt, and Jordan are right near the bottom.
As for Venezuela under Roger Waters’ buddy Maduro…

*Israel One of Least Miserable Countries in World. As For Our Neighbors…*


----------



## rylah

*Jewish Refugees From Arab Countries*

**


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Jewish Refugees From Arab Countries*
> 
> **



It's sort of self perpetuating. Why didn't Syria and Lebanon absorb the Palestinians, and make them citizens?

Another case in point: after the end of WW2, there were 6 million displaced persons across Europe. Yet today, there are no refugee camps dating from those times, in existence on the Continent.


----------



## rylah

*Interview: Kurds Call On Israel To Intervene*

Eitan Charnoff, former Advisor on Kurdish Affairs to the Knesset and Hejar Berenji, Political Activist; Former Peshmerga fighter speaking at ILTV studio about the Kurdish-Turkish conflict.


----------



## rylah

*Tel Aviv Neighborhood Kerem Hateimanim *
*Ranks in Top 15 Communities Worldwide*


----------



## rylah

*The unexpected rise of Israel’s baseball team*
*Team Israel’s success inspired people at home and abroad. As the team approaches the 2020 Olympics
*
When the news broke that Israel had qualified for next July’s Tokyo Olympic Games in baseball, many locals raised an eyebrow. “Baseball? I didn’t even know it’s played in Israel!” was the common refrain. “How on earth did we get to the Olympics?”

Well, nobody denies that most of the squad members are not really Israeli, rather American Jewish players who received citizenship in order to play on the national team.

*Israel Association of Baseball* President Peter Kurz was the man with the vision, recruiting top Jewish American players including former major leaguers.


“This is going to be baseball’s breakthrough year in Israel,” Kurz told ISRAEL21c upon returning home from the qualification tournament in Italy.

Kurz said IAB plans to stage “all kinds of events throughout the year, to bring the players here for training camps and exhibition games – and make baseball popular in this country.”

Baseball is a minor sport in Israel, played mainly by immigrants from the United States and their offspring. Several hundred amateur baseball players take to the diamond regularly in five leagues from age 6 to adult.






*Israeli Baseball Team Qualifies For 2020 Olympics*


----------



## rylah

3 years ago, Michael Mark was murdered by Palestinian terrorists in front of his family.

A Palestinian "A" helped the victim's family and because of this was shunned by the Palestinian Authority and forced to live on the streets. 

 Today, "A" received Israeli residency.


----------



## rylah

*History was made by Sagi Muki as he becomes Israel’s first male World Champion! *

To conclude an epic battle he attacked Casse his Belgian opponent off of the grips to confirm his top spot on the podium!

While when Sagi Muki went to shake hands with the Egyptian opponent after the battle he encountered disrespect and disregard. On the other hand, after winning the final he favored and encouraged the Belgian opponent.

World champion!









*#JudoAbuDhabi on Twitter*


----------



## rylah

*Speaking to a Diverse Group of Startups in the Galilee #355*

Spent the day up north speaking to a group of diverse entrepreneurs. Young, older, religious, secular, Jewish, Arab, and more. I went up there after Elisha Kuchar asked me to come speak to the accelerator there. We then went to Shaul Nakash's new hotel, The Setai Sea Of Galilee סטאי כנרת to have lunch. 

 A short and sweet episode to end the week. Enjoy!


----------



## rylah

*The man thanks to whom a whole tribe immigrated** to Israel
Today is the day of remembrance of Dr. Feitlovich who renewed the relationship with Ethiopian Jewry
*
After many years in which no memorial was held in memory of the late Dr. Jacob Feitlowitz z"l,
today at 4 pm a memorial service will be held and Kaddish will be said on his grave in Nahalat Yitzhak Cemetery.

His name may not be familiar to many Israelis, but his work and memory are recognized and appreciated by the Ethiopian community. Feitlovich is probably the only person to be credited with the beginning of the connection between Ethiopian Jews and the rest of the Jewish community in the world, followed by the very immigration of a tribe that could've been forgotten in history.

Dr. Feitlowicz was born into a Hasidic family in Poland. During his studies at the French Sorbonne, he became acquainted with the existence of Jews in Ethiopia, and since then has devoted his entire life to reconnecting them with the rest of Israel. For that he recruited 80 rabbis from all over the world, including the Chief Rabbi of Israel, Rabbi Kook ztz"l, wrote letters of support for these Jews, and raised funds from world Jews, especially from Baron Rothschild, for the purpose of establishing a body that would take care of the needs of the community and the establishment of a Hebrew teaching school for the possibility of bringing them to Israel.

Feitlovich even researched and documented their traditions, as he learned during his stay with them, and being well versed in their languages also translated many of their writings to display them in the world. From 1903 until his death in 1955, wandering back and forth Ethiopia and Europe.

Feitlovich was also known for his efforts to thwart the Christian mission's attempts to work in those years in Ethiopia to persuade members of the Beta Israel community to accept Jesus. In 1906, a missionary magazine published a letter from a converted missionary from Jensa, Ethiopia, describing how, after four hours of preaching, one of the Falesh elders approached him and said to him:"Not long ago, a Jew from France was in Gonder and took two of our young men with him. When they return, will tell us if our faith is right or your faith. Until then, we will remain Falesh. Don't try to convert us."

In gratitude to this eminent man, it is worth at least the day of his passing to command his burial place. Today, a preliminary move will begin in this direction, when a memorial service will be held in the minyan on his grave in the old cemetery in Nahalat Yitzhak, located on the border of Givatayim and Tel Aviv.

As mentioned above, among the Ethiopian community, till these days his work has been recognized and appreciated. The fact that his memory and contribution is not sufficiently well known to Israelis requires a correction; Not only in memory of him personally, but also in relation to such an important, significant and symbolic chapter in the history of Zionism in general, and of the Ethiopian Jews in particular.





Source: *The Man Thanks To Whom A Whole Tribe Immigrated To Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Nahum Nevis, who was wounded in a terror attack in Gush Etzion, is fighting for his life - the family asks to pray for his recovery
The 17-year-old, who was seriously injured in a run-over by a terrorist in Gush Etzion, is undergoing surgery in Hadassah Ein Kerem hospital. The family asks to pray for Nahum Elimelech Rafael Ben Zahava Rivka
*
17-year-old Nahum Nevis, who was severely injured in a crash in August in Gush Etzion, entered a complex head surgery at Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital in Jerusalem on Tuesday afternoon.

The family asks the public to increase prayers for him: *Nahum Elimelech ben Zahava Rivka.*

Nahum has suffered a severe head injury and has undergone surgeries several times since the attack in mid-August. The hospital said: "The head injury is severe and will be a long process of treatment. This is not the first surgery that Nahum has undergone. He was immediately admitted for a surgery when he arrived and this saved him from death."

In an attack that occurred at the Elazar junction in Gush Etzion, Nahum's 20-year-old sister, Naoam Nevis, was injured too. She was released from Hadassah Hospital about two and a half weeks after the attack.

When she left the hospital, Noam said, "I thank all the people of Israel. In everything that I have been through since the attack, I am surrounded by good emissaries and I am wrapped up in help and it is not obvious to reach this day that I am being released."

Nahum and his sister Noam, who live in the village of Elazar in Gush Etzion, left for the bus stop at Elazar junction in order to join their family members who were on vacation in the north.

As they made their way on the sidewalk from the crossing to the bus station, the terrorist  who was driving the vehicle accelerated towards them, and struck them with great force. Noam was moderately injured and Nahum very severely.

A police officer who passed by and spotted a vehicle speeding toward a bus stop hitting the two young people, recognized that the terrorist was trying to get out of the car, fired and neutralized him.






*Nahum Nevis, who was wounded in a terror attack in Gush Etzion, is fighting for his life*
* - the family asks to pray for his recovery*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

*Israel blocks terrorists. Palestinians block Critics.*
*by Bassam Tawil
October 30, 2019 at 5:00 am*



On the one hand, leaders of the Palestinian Authority (PA) condemn Facebook for "surrendering to Israeli pressure" and taking action against those who incite terrorism and hate speech. On the other hand, the same PA leaders keep pressuring Facebook to silence Palestinians who demand an end to financial and administrative corruption in the PA.


"[E]very time Fatah posts a new terror message on Facebook encouraging violence or presenting murderers as role models, hundreds of thousands of Palestinians are given more motivation to kill Israelis. Facebook still chooses to do nothing to stop it." — Itamar Marcus, _Jerusalem Post,_ September 11, 2019.


What Abbas and his senior officials apparently fear is that the current wave of anti-corruption protests sweeping Lebanon and other Arab countries may reach the West Bank. They appear nervous that their critics and political rivals will use social media to encourage Palestinians to revolt against corruption and tyranny.


For these leaders, when they turn to Facebook to clamp down on criticism and voices calling for reform and democracy, that is good government. However, when Israel tries to silence those who seek to spill more Jewish blood -- well, that is criminal.
Israel Blocks Terrorists, Palestinians Block Critics


----------



## rylah

*World Judo Champion, Israel's Sagi Muki*

TRENDING | An Iranian judoka coerced by Tehran to lose at the Judo World Championship last week congratulated his Israeli counterpart in a social media post on Monday. 

 Saeid Mollaei, who confirmed that he was forced to throw a match in Tokyo on Wednesday, took to Instagram to praise the eventual gold-medal winner, Israeli star Sagi Muki. 

 "Congratulations champion," Mollaei commented on a message Muki posted after the winning the prestigious competition.


----------



## rylah

*TRACING TORAH: A ‘SEEING ISRAEL’ SMARTPHONE PHOTO ESSA

As night gathers over the birthplace of Kabbalah, a devout Jewish scribe readies his tools alongside a nearly-completed Torah scroll (Click on the photos to view a full-sized image in a new browser window. All photos: www.davidbrianbender.com, All Rights Reserved. “Behind-the-scenes” photographic notes follow).

As he prepares, cool, pine-scented air wafts through the painted arches of Safed’s striking 16th Cent. Abuhav Synagogue.






Biton’s ink-stained fingers deftly carve, and then attach a nib to a split bamboo stylus, and he takes a seat at a cloth-covered table along the bima.*

*Biton and others present intently study the quality of the hand-lettering, previously prepared by another scribe.

In the sacred silence, Biton whispers an ancient blessing to help focus on his crucial deed; one misspelled letter would invalidate the entire scroll.

“I have placed God before me, always” (Ps. 16:8), emblazoned above the opening to the Aron Kodesh, where the scrolls are kept.

This is the second such Torah donated by the Elishkovs of Rishon L’tzion, both occasions marking the Bar Mitzva of sons of the Georgian immigrant family.






One after another, Biton gently rests the hand of the son, then, father and then guests upon his own, as he repeats the sacred act, painstakingly inking letter after letter.

Each Jew is enjoined to write their own Sefer Torah; this ritual allows them to partner in the holy moment, and become living links in the chain they themselves forge.






After the ceremony, the scroll takes its place among the other scrolls brought over the centuries from locations across the Middle East, back to their ancestral home.





A synagogue member kisses a Torah scroll, reposing within the Aron Kodesh.

See all the pictures: Tracing Torah: a ‘Seeing Israel’ Smartphone Photo Essay*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Dictator Erdogan Doesn’t Want You To Watch This Video*

Erdogan is an innocent dictator!At least that's what he is telling himself. 
 Turkish dictator Erdogan spoke at the UN a month ago where he presented an info graphic that shows Israeli "occuaption" of Palestinian land. 

And the truth? WATCH!


----------



## rylah

*IDF Veterans Organize Pro-Kurdish Protest in Tel Aviv*

DAILY DOSE | IDF veterans took part in a pro-Kurdish protest,
marching from the Turkish embassy to Tel Aviv municipality.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli and Brazilian Soccer Stars Play Match for Peace*

Israeli and Brazilian legends of soccer meet in the city of Haifa to play in their first ever "peace match" — a friendly game between some of the biggest stars of both countries.


----------



## rylah

*BRAZILIAN SOCCER LEGEND CAFU WORKS WITH ISRAELI COMPANY TO PROTECT AMAZON*
*The company is now partnering with leading figures and sports clubs to help spread awareness about sustainable activities.
*
Brazilian soccer legend Cafu has partnered with Israeli sustainability start-up VeganNation in an ambitious initiative to protect the endangered Amazon Rainforest.

Cafu, who captained the Brazilian national team to World Cup glory in 2002, will serve as the company’s sustainability ambassador.

Established by Isaac Thomas, VeganNation is seeking to create the first-ever fully vegan economy, including the launch of the Vegan Coin cryptocurrency and social marketplace based on blockchain technology.

VeganNation recently secured a 10-year lease to preserve 15,000 acres of the Amazon Rainforest, all acquired with the Vegan Coin currency. The land will be open to preservation groups and activists, and prevent exploitation or destruction of the land by governments and business.

The company is now partnering with leading figures and sports clubs to help spread awareness about sustainable activities.

“It is really important to have a healthy environment, and to help the Amazon – a really important cause to embrace and be a part of,” said Cafu, visiting the company’s offices. “Athletes are opinion-builders and influencers. We have to use our opinions to bring something good and positive to the planet. Sometimes we close our eyes to our own problems, but if everybody helps the world together, we will have a better world.”

Cafu is joined in Israel by other ex-Brazilian stars, who played together in a “Shalom Game” against former Israeli professionals at Haifa’s Sammy Ofer Stadium on Tuesday.

VeganNation has already signed sponsorship deals with four teams in northern Brazil for its “United Saving the Amazon” campaign, and is in the process of securing three additional deals in the country.

“It is always amazing to be in Israel – everything here is sacred. We went to places that bring us a sense of holiness,” said Cafu, marking his second visit to Israel. “We feel how Israeli people like Brazil and understand that Brazilians like Israel as well. It is emotional to come here and feel this.”






Read full article: *Jerusalem Post*


----------



## rylah

*10 of the most fabulous open-air markets in Israel*
*ISRAEL21c guides you to the top places for buying everything from fresh produce to flea-market treasures, with lots of places to snack along the way.
*
The shuk –– an open-air market where stalls are filled with sumptuous and vibrant seasonal Israeli produce, spices, fresh fish, dry foodstuffs, housewares, and even trendy eateries — is the lifeline of every Israeli.

Cookbooks are inspired by it, as is the healthy *Israeli lifestyle*. Fresh fruits and vegetables make up the base of a colorful diet, and lugging home kilos of said vegetables provides daily exercise.





_A produce stand at Carmel Market, Tel Aviv. Photo by Jessica Halfin_

The inspiration for Adeena Sussman’s *Sababa* and Einat Admony and Janna Gur’s *Shuk* — two Israeli cookbooks out in 2019 — Tel Aviv’s Carmel Market is where the city’s chefs and locals hang out, dine, shop and soak up the Israeli culinary scene.

There you’ll find fresh produce, but not only. You’ll also pass by cheap clothing stalls, fast-food spots, including the original *Beer Bazaar*, and* this* hummusia that looks like a synagogue.






If you’re diligent, behind the market’s main food stalls you can find shops selling home goods, kitchen tools, meats and Asian specialty products.

As with Machane Yehuda, the area surrounding Carmel Market is also a great place to grab a meal or drink at many trendy restaurants and bars. In the adjacent Yemenite Quarter (Kerem HaTeimanim) you can buy a filling plate of authentic Yemenite food at establishments such as the famous Shimon Melech HaMarakim (Simon King of Soups).





Read full article: *10 of the most fabulous open-air markets in Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Fashion Designer Wins Karl Lagerfeld Prize at LVMH 2019*

An Israeli fashion designer has won the Karl Lagerfeld Prize for young fashion designers at the* LVMH Prize 2019 competition*, created to honor and support young fashion designers around the world.

This is the first time an Israeli designer has won the prestigious award, a secondary prize at the competition that comes with a €150,000 ($164,500) monetary gift.

LVMH is the French multinational luxury goods conglomerate headquartered in Paris.

Designer *Hed Mayner*, a graduate of Jerusalem’s Bezalel Academy of Arts and Design, was chosen from 1,700 global designers in 100 different countries to receive the prize.

“I am so proud to be the first Israeli designer to ever enter this competition, let alone win this prize,” said Mayner in a statement. “I spend a lot of my time in Paris, but Israel is always part of who I am, there is a sense of freedom here that cannot be felt anywhere else in the world. I am thankful for all the help Bezalel Academy gave me in supporting my freedom of creative thinking and choices as a young fashion designer.”

Mayner’s designs incorporate the traditional tailoring techniques of clothing worn by ultra-Orthodox Jews as well as military outwear resembling the IDF uniform. His menswear collection was presented at Paris Fashion Week and his clothes are sold at boutiques and department stores around the world including Galeries Lafayette and Dover Street Market.

Mayner came in second place behind South African designer Thebe Magugu. Mayner’s prize was renamed the Karl Lagerfeld Prize earlier this year in memory of the late Karl Lagerfeld, head designer for Fendi, Chanel, and his own self-named brand and one of the most acclaimed fashion designers in the world.

The competition, in its sixth year, took place last month at the FLV in Paris. Judges in the category included Maria Gracia Curio, creative director at Dior, designer Marc Jacobs, Nicola Gascier, creative director of LV, and Claire White Keller, artistic director at Givenchy.





*Israeli Fashion Designer Wins Karl Lagerfeld Prize At LVMH 2019 Competition*


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s Aleph Farms Makes Lab-Grown, Slaughter-Free Steak…In Space*

Where’s the beef? Looks like it’s in space.

Israeli clean meat startup Aleph Farms, which unveiled the *world’s first slaughter-free steak *grown from animal cells late last year, says it has conducted a most unusual experiment to make its meat product on the International Space Station (ISS) some 248 miles (339 km) away. The ISS is a low-orbit space station that serves as a microgravity and space environment research laboratory between five participating space agencies: NASA, Roscosmos (Russia), JAXA (Japan), ESA (Europe), and CSA (Canada).

Aleph Farms said the project was a bid to demonstrate its “mission to provide sustainable food security on Earth, and beyond, by producing meat regardless [of] availability of land and local water resources.”

“In space, we don’t have 10,000 or 15,000 liters (3962.58 gallons) of water available to produce one kilogram (2.205 pounds) of beef,” said Didier Toubia, co-founder and CEO of Aleph Farms, in a statement.

Founded in 2017 by Toubia and Professor Shulamit Levenberg as part of a collaboration between Israeli food tech incubator The Kitchen, and the Technion-Israel Institute of Technology, Aleph Farms says its 3D technology enables it to mimic traditional cuts of beef in both structure and texture. Just without beef’s huge environmental impact, its heavy resource requirements, or its contribution to climate change.

Its method to produce cultivated beef steaks relies on mimicking a natural process of muscle-tissue regeneration occurring inside the cow’s body, but under controlled conditions. The startup says it implements a combination of six unique technologies that allow it to drop the production costs of the meat, including innovative approaches to an animal-free growth medium to nourish the cells, and bioreactors – the tanks in which the tissue grows.

In December, Aleph Farms unveiled the first prototype of lab-grown steak in the world – to much fanfare.

To conduct the experiment, Aleph Farms teamed up with Russian company 3D Bioprinting Solutions, which develops implementations of 3D bioprinting technologies, and two American companies, Meal Source Technologies and Finless Foods, to carry out the process on September 26. Aboard the Russian segment of the ISS, they used a unique technology of magnetic biofabrication, developed by 3D Bioprinting Solutions, to produce bovine, mummichog and rabbit myoblast/fibroblast constructs provided by Aleph Farms, Finless Foods, and Meal Source Technologies, respectively. All under microgravity conditions.

3D Bioprinting Solutions said in a *statement* that the joint project lays the groundwork for renewable protein sources for long term manned missions.

Aleksandr Ostrovsky, co-founder of 3D Bioprinting Solutions and Meal Source Technologies said, “We believe that biofabrication of cultured meat in space has several unique advantages such as sustainability, personalization, and biosafety. What is more, creating cultured meat products in space may grant invaluable scientific insights for implementation of this technology on Earth.”

Hailing a “successful proof of concept,” Aleph Farms said the cutting-edge research “in some of the most extreme environments imaginable serves as an essential growth indicator of sustainable food production methods that don’t exacerbate land waste, water waste, and pollution.”

Read full article: *Israel's Aleph Farms Makes Lab-Grown, Slaughter-Free Steak…In Space*


----------



## rylah

*Maran HaRav Ovadia Yosef ztz"l
*
This evening in Israel - we celebrate the life and legacy of one of the greatest leaders of the generation, who's memory and influence is carved in the hearts of all Israelis, old and young, both Jews and Arabs. The 'Fist to Zion' - Maran HaRav Ovadia Yosef ztz"l.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Coyote

Hmmmm....Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia

"A woman's knowledge is only in sewing...Women should find other jobs and make hamin, but not deal with matters of Torah."

Following Hurricane Katrina in 2005, Yosef blamed the tragedy on U.S. support for the Gaza disengagement, and on a general lack of Torah study in the area where the hurricane occurred.

In an October 2010 sermon, Yosef stated that "The sole purpose of non-Jews is to serve Jews". He said that Gentiles served a divine purpose:

“ Why are Gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat. That is why Gentiles were created."[75] ”

In the same article in _The Jerusalem Post_, according to the journalist who interviewed him, Yosef compared Gentiles to donkeys whose life has the sole purpose to serve the master....

It doesn't get better...remarks about the holocaust....etc. This is a great spiitual leader?  He sounds like the Jewish version of Pastor Hagee and some of tbe other American Evangelical leaders.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Hmmmm....Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia
> 
> "A woman's knowledge is only in sewing...Women should find other jobs and make hamin, but not deal with matters of Torah."
> 
> Following Hurricane Katrina in 2005, Yosef blamed the tragedy on U.S. support for the Gaza disengagement, and on a general lack of Torah study in the area where the hurricane occurred.
> 
> In an October 2010 sermon, Yosef stated that "The sole purpose of non-Jews is to serve Jews". He said that Gentiles served a divine purpose:
> 
> “ Why are Gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat. That is why Gentiles were created."[75] ”
> 
> In the same article in _The Jerusalem Post_, according to the journalist who interviewed him, Yosef compared Gentiles to donkeys whose life has the sole purpose to serve the master....
> 
> It doesn't get better...remarks about the holocaust....etc. This is a great spiitual leader?  He sounds like the Jewish version of Pastor Hagee and some of tbe other American Evangelical leaders.



Yes, Maran Ovadia Yosef ztz"l was a great spiritual leader,
one of greatest rulers of Jewish Law in modern time who had a phenomenal memory and was a true genius. He had "broad shoulders" to solve and allow what other couldn't, like in the cases of hundreds of bereaved wives orphans of missing soldiers, for whom he spent many sleepless nights so that they could continue a normal life and build new homes and families in Israel.

That said, I can definitely see how someone basing her opinion on a bunch of controversial articles, who's sources are, putting it mildly are either lacking, distorted or simply based banal lies with no reference other than some journalists looking for sensation.

From a quick look at the statements you've brought up, it shows that even their links were either from biased sources, or taken off for being too evident as false stories, for anyone with a basic understanding of Jewish Law and knowledge of Maran Ovadia's rulings in his works, that at least in Israel have become common knowledge.

Let's examine:



Coyote said:


> Hmmmm....Ovadia Yosef - Wikipedia
> "A woman's knowledge is only in sewing...Women should find other jobs and make hamin, but not deal with matters of Torah."



The context his remark is totally missing, I've actually read the entire article, and it refers to the detailed argument regarding the correct order of lighting candles for Shabat, where there's a slight differene between the tradition of the northern and southern diasporas. However Maran Ovadia ztz"l was arguing against anyone of them, but rather referring to bunch of reform female "rabbis" who for provocation went on to confuse the order of the traditional practice in both communities against the rule of their chief Rabbis and long line of heritage that in each exists for their own specific reasons.
Reading further examining the supposed reasoning mentioned in the article where out of complete ignorance the journalists supposedly quotes Maran Ovadia as giving an explanation that is in complete contradiction to basic tenants of Jewish Law, exposes the Achilles ankle of the journalist's fabrication.

Nevertheless, even though Maran Ovadia fought fiercely against the reformist's failed and shallow provocations and attempts at disconnecting virtually an entire generation from its heritage, he himself while establishing the goal of returning the positions of Jewish Law to their traditional origins, in accordance to the Poskim of previous generations, ruled to allow women to read the Megilah on Purim when it was required, showing the context and complexity of his rule.



Coyote said:


> Following Hurricane Katrina in 2005, Yosef blamed the tragedy on U.S. support for the Gaza disengagement, and on a general lack of Torah study in the area where the hurricane occurred.



Well, I found no source for the quote in neither of the links, neither in English nor in Hebrew press.
But  whether you like it or not, recently it is becoming clearly evident that there're consequences of reward and punishment for the nations historic support of or hurting Israel as a whole worldwide, as well as for Israel themselves. Egyptians may have not liked it neither to find their firstborn dead, or to give away their wealth and property, or find Pharaoh whom they considered a god drown. On the other hand look at what happened to Sharon, Rabin, Begin or the group of IDF commanders with their soldiers who instead of securing the hold of east Jerusalem, when it was available during the war of '48, decided to ride off to an opposite direction. I don't need Maran Ovadia's quote to see that.



Coyote said:


> “ Why are Gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat. That is why Gentiles were created."[75] ”
> 
> In the same article in _The Jerusalem Post_, according to the journalist who interviewed him, Yosef compared Gentiles to donkeys whose life has the sole purpose to serve the master....



Here too, everywhere I looked they all refer to an article in Jerusalem Post, but the link doesn't exist.
That said, I'm not denying such a statement (sort of) exists in the Torah, it's just that it doesn't mean what it looks like from first sight. Though I can understand how it's naturally misinterpreted when taken out of context or detail.

When one hears the word 'slavery', the association is with coercion, like practiced in Africa and the US. But Judaism has a totally different definition of the term. After all we too are called 'children' and 'slaves' of G-d!

Referring to a 'donkey' is a common in texts, the word itself is closely related to what what could be translated as 'material' and usually interchangeable with an allegorical reference to 'materialism'. Like in descriptions of the Messiah appearing as "riding on a donkey", that of course doesn't mean gentiles, rather an overall spiritual atmosphere of the generation. But again without basic knowledge of Hebrew it's easy to misrepresent the purpose or meaning of such expression.

The prophets said that in the end of times all the nations will recognize the true Messiah, and then they'll want to glorify and exalt the Israel and aid us in the study of Torah. Meaning, they'll recognize the importance of Torah, service at the Temple, and will want to aid every Jew with a willing heart and great love, not out of coercion or anger G-d forbid.



Coyote said:


> It doesn't get better...remarks about the holocaust....etc. This is a great spiitual leader?  He sounds like the Jewish version of Pastor Hagee and some of tbe other American Evangelical leaders.



Well, I don't know what Evangelical leaders say, and frankly care little if any, as long as they stick to their business and don't try to convert Jews. But drawing conclusions about such giants as Maran Ovadia ztz"l, based on shallow headlines from sensationalist media, merely shows the level of your own intellectual and spiritual development.

To sum it up - Yes, the 'First to Zion' HaRav Ovadia Yosef ztz"l was a great spiritual leader who's legacy alongside other giants that our generation merited to absorb wisdom from, will remain at the heart of the Jewish world.

He was, and as the righteous are called 'living' in their passing away, remains - *A True Lion!
*


----------



## Coyote

Source: Rabbi: Hurricane punishment for pullout

Notably, the rabbi chose to openly declare what many ultra-Orthodox believers have said for a while now, namely that recent naturally disasters in the U.S. are a direct result of American support for the pullout.

Source: Hurricane Katrina: Wrath of God?

Hurricane Katrina damaged the city of New Orleans in what seems like biblical proportions. Some say the human suffering alone could be a part of God's plan.

Reverend Franklin Graham, son of Reverend Billy Graham, suggests the city was targeted because of the city's sinful reputation. 

At a speech in Virginia, he said, "This is one wicked city, OK?  It's known for Mardi Gras, for Satan worship.  It's known for sex perversion.  It's known for every type of drugs and alcohol and the orgies and all of these things that go on down there in New Orleans.  Reverend Graham continued, "There's been a black spiritual cloud over New Orleans for years.  They believe God is going to use that storm to bring revival.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Source: Rabbi: Hurricane punishment for pullout
> 
> Notably, the rabbi chose to openly declare what many ultra-Orthodox believers have said for a while now, namely that recent naturally disasters in the U.S. are a direct result of American support for the pullout.
> 
> Source: Hurricane Katrina: Wrath of God?
> 
> Hurricane Katrina damaged the city of New Orleans in what seems like biblical proportions. Some say the human suffering alone could be a part of God's plan.
> 
> Reverend Franklin Graham, son of Reverend Billy Graham, suggests the city was targeted because of the city's sinful reputation.
> 
> At a speech in Virginia, he said, "This is one wicked city, OK?  It's known for Mardi Gras, for Satan worship.  It's known for sex perversion.  It's known for every type of drugs and alcohol and the orgies and all of these things that go on down there in New Orleans.  Reverend Graham continued, "There's been a black spiritual cloud over New Orleans for years.  They believe God is going to use that storm to bring revival.



First of all there's still no reference to the actual source, they virtually all refer to a single article in a newspaper, without documentation or any mention of a specific time that was said,
which is strange to say the least.

But you're still missing the whole point, even according to that article the stated reason is not "sinful ways" of the inhabitants, but certain national decisions, be they disengagement or something else, to support actions that hurt Jews home and abroad.

The criticism is not only reserved to those nations, but as well Israeli politicians, and as I've presented in the examples above, which you refused to quote or address, resulted in dire consequences for them personally in short period of time. Which leaves little doubt as to the reasons mentioned above.

And if your goal wasn't obsessive shallow slandering, but actual discussion about the figure and work of a phenomenal leader and scholar, then you'd actually look into the overwhelming evidence, rather than ignore the detailed response and reserve to digging sensationalist headlines.

But I guess each one to his/her level of intellectual development.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Coyote, et al

Well, certainly the Rabbi spins a good tail.



Coyote said:


> Source: Rabbi: Hurricane punishment for pullout
> 
> Source: Hurricane Katrina: Wrath of God?


*(COMMENT)*

I have Amazon Prime, and one of the feature movies is the story of Sodom and Gomorrah from the Book of Genesis.  Sodom and Gomorrah were destroyed by the Hand of God (divine retribution) for their sinful ways; unable to follow the righteous path.

These are killer and threat stories → written like the Myths and Folktales of monsters that will come and get you if you are not good, stories to keep people in line.   These are tools for the forced Adoration and Reverence by a used by the clergy and clerics to enforce the supernatural.  Nothing more...
 


........... 


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

*As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. 

At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.

Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership.
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel



*Seven Principles for Maintaining Jewish Peoplehood*

Personal comment: we should always remember this in the context of LIVING...
Namely that Israel, unlike the rest of the nations, despite it maybe sounding completely counter-intuitive, has survived the greatest empires that sought to eliminate us physically and spiritually, and saw them go to the dustbin of history - because our attitude was never like theirs. While many great nations focused on survival, for Israel it was always on living.

I know many rabbis warn us, that nothing is yet certain and we may face exile once again, but the reasons for this are natural care, as to motivate us to not ease up but sanctify more, and merit greater virtue in face of what all know is coming. While they know that not only Israel is eternal, but also that exile is coming to its conclusive historic end, though difficult times are ahead but these will be labor pains before the greatest good arrives - we will not be forced out ever again.

To paraphrase a lecture by Rabbi Mannis Friedman - before passing away, and before entering the land of Israel, Moshe Rabbenu A"H told the nation of all its future to come, about the short period of relative peace and growth, about ,then internal conflict and turning away from Hashem, about the eventual exiles and the horrific suffering when when we don't know what brings the night and the day after. Being astonished and almost paralyzed by this, Israel asked Moshe A"H: "This is what You tell us before leaving, and us reaching our destination? Why do You even tell us this?". To which Moshe Rabbenu A"H answered: "So that You forget about survival, and focus on LIVING".

Am Yisrael Chai!


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, et al
> 
> Well, certainly the Rabbi spins a good tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Rabbi: Hurricane punishment for pullout
> 
> Source: Hurricane Katrina: Wrath of God?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have Amazon Prime, and one of the feature movies is the story of Sodom and Gomorrah from the Book of Genesis.  Sodom and Gomorrah were destroyed by the Hand of God (divine retribution) for their sinful ways; unable to follow the righteous path.
> 
> These are killer and threat stories → written like the Myths and Folktales of monsters that will come and get you if you are not good, stories to keep people in line.   These are tools for the forced Adoration and Reverence by a used by the clergy and clerics to enforce the supernatural.  Nothing more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Well I don't know if 'supernatural' is a correct word for this discussion, but both friends and enemies of Israel seem to agree on one thing - if there's such a thing as "supernatural", or better sacred, there's no other people, in regards to whom this is a reality.

It takes a special kind of self imposed blindness to deny that not only historically, but in our modern times, everything about about Israel, for the good or the better, be it the catastrophes, the wars and inner conflicts seemingly mirroring the current tides concerning all nations, the return and revival - are all of Biblical proportions.

Where in other nations same destine questions may look as "Nothing more...", or without any sense or substance of hope, here being literally the heart of the world, those take a grand conclusive aspect.

But of course You can always reduce it to my lack of impartiality...


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel



Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.
Click to expand...


If I may express my opinion on the subject... I'd like to mention that my position is against continuation of US aid to my country, at least as it is now, reasons for which I'll explain further.

Prior to addressing your question, we have to analyze the false premise on which it is based.
First there's no other ally country facing the same situation military and diplomatically wise as Israel.
Nor be it relative to its size, location or balance of power and natural resource in comparison to numerous enemies it faces. Neither do other allies provide anywhere the same investment value return.

Second, we should further look at the timing when the US started providing the aid - namely after the 1967 confrontation, when Israel showed its ability to stand not only to its regional enemies but also the Soviets, then  America's no.1 ideological and military enemy, showing great results and advantage.
This led to a conclusion that Israel was not only a key strategic ally in the region and globally, but also that there was a need to create a leverage so as for the US to secure its own interest, an influence of veto in Israel's future key strategic decisions, be it real time decisions on the ground, or decisions regarding development of arms that could compete on the market.

And in fact since then we see that strategic decisions in all military campaigns as well as development of several technological projects have been a subject to orders "from above".

Now to further use this leverage to force Israel invest in its enemies, as well as enemies of the US, while knowing that it will be undoubtedly directed into sabotaging its security, submits Israel into a position that motivates confrontation at the expense of population of both parties involved, further confirming the perception of success of the enemy's tactics of racket. This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, US or any other actor - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4),
but as well ultimately immoral.
*
As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that sums up to to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP,
and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against its undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - * Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may express my opinion on the subject... I'd like to mention that my position is against continuation of US aid to my country, at least as it is now, reasons for which I'll explain further.
> 
> Prior to addressing your question, we have to analyze the false premise on which it is based.
> First there's no other ally country faces the same situation military and diplomatically wise as Israel.
> Nor be it relative to its size, location or balance of power and natural resource in comparison to numerous enemies it faces. Neither do other allies provide anywhere the same investment value return.
> 
> Second, we should look into further at the timing when the US started providing the aid - namely after the 1967 confrontation, when Israel showed its ability to stand not only to its regional enemies but also the Soviets, then the  America's no.1 ideological and military enemy, showing great results and advantage.
> This led to a conclusion that Israel was not only a key strategic ally in the region and globally, but also that there was a need to have a leverage so as for the US to have a leverage with which it could have a say, an influence of veto in Israel's future key strategic decisions, be it real time decisions on the ground, or decisions regarding development of arms that could compete on the market.
> 
> And in fact since then we see that strategic decisions in all military campaigns as well as development of several technological projects have been a subject of orders "from above".
> 
> Now to further use this leverage to force Israel invest in its enemies, as well as enemies of the US, while knowing that it will be undoubtedly directed into sabotaging its security, submits Israel into a position that motivates confrontation at the expense of both parties involved, further confirming the perception of success if the enemy's tactics of racket. This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, the US or any other actor,
> - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4), but as well ultimately immoral.
> *
> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that is sums up to to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP, and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against its undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - * Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.
Click to expand...


Netanyahu wanted to go his own way, but Bill Clinton  talked him out of it. 

I have the transcript of the speech to Congress, somewhere.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may express my opinion on the subject... I'd like to mention that my position is against continuation of US aid to my country, at least as it is now, reasons for which I'll explain further.
> 
> Prior to addressing your question, we have to analyze the false premise on which it is based.
> First there's no other ally country faces the same situation military and diplomatically wise as Israel.
> Nor be it relative to its size, location or balance of power and natural resource in comparison to numerous enemies it faces. Neither do other allies provide anywhere the same investment value return.
> 
> Second, we should look into further at the timing when the US started providing the aid - namely after the 1967 confrontation, when Israel showed its ability to stand not only to its regional enemies but also the Soviets, then the  America's no.1 ideological and military enemy, showing great results and advantage.
> This led to a conclusion that Israel was not only a key strategic ally in the region and globally, but also that there was a need to have a leverage so as for the US to have a leverage with which it could have a say, an influence of veto in Israel's future key strategic decisions, be it real time decisions on the ground, or decisions regarding development of arms that could compete on the market.
> 
> And in fact since then we see that strategic decisions in all military campaigns as well as development of several technological projects have been a subject of orders "from above".
> 
> Now to further use this leverage to force Israel invest in its enemies, as well as enemies of the US, while knowing that it will be undoubtedly directed into sabotaging its security, submits Israel into a position that motivates confrontation at the expense of both parties involved, further confirming the perception of success if the enemy's tactics of racket. This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, the US or any other actor,
> - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4), but as well ultimately immoral.
> *
> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that is sums up to to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP, and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against its undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - * Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netanyahu wanted to go his own way, but Bill Clinton  talked him out of it.
> 
> I have the transcript of the speech to Congress, somewhere.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that, would be interesting to look at.
And do You agree with what I said?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may express my opinion on the subject... I'd like to mention that my position is against continuation of US aid to my country, at least as it is now, reasons for which I'll explain further.
> 
> Prior to addressing your question, we have to analyze the false premise on which it is based.
> First there's no other ally country faces the same situation military and diplomatically wise as Israel.
> Nor be it relative to its size, location or balance of power and natural resource in comparison to numerous enemies it faces. Neither do other allies provide anywhere the same investment value return.
> 
> Second, we should look into further at the timing when the US started providing the aid - namely after the 1967 confrontation, when Israel showed its ability to stand not only to its regional enemies but also the Soviets, then the  America's no.1 ideological and military enemy, showing great results and advantage.
> This led to a conclusion that Israel was not only a key strategic ally in the region and globally, but also that there was a need to have a leverage so as for the US to have a leverage with which it could have a say, an influence of veto in Israel's future key strategic decisions, be it real time decisions on the ground, or decisions regarding development of arms that could compete on the market.
> 
> And in fact since then we see that strategic decisions in all military campaigns as well as development of several technological projects have been a subject of orders "from above".
> 
> Now to further use this leverage to force Israel invest in its enemies, as well as enemies of the US, while knowing that it will be undoubtedly directed into sabotaging its security, submits Israel into a position that motivates confrontation at the expense of both parties involved, further confirming the perception of success if the enemy's tactics of racket. This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, the US or any other actor,
> - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4), but as well ultimately immoral.
> *
> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that is sums up to to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP, and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against its undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - * Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netanyahu wanted to go his own way, but Bill Clinton  talked him out of it.
> 
> I have the transcript of the speech to Congress, somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that, would be interesting to look at.
> And do You agree with what I said?
Click to expand...


Yes.

I'll search for that speech.


----------



## Mindful

And also to bear in mind. This aid from the Americans contains a vested interest for the USA.

Matti Peled, former Israeli major general and Knesset member, told Zunes that he and most Israeli generals believe this aid is "little more than an American subsidy to U.S. arms manufacturers," considering that the majority of military aid to Israel is used to buy weapons from the U.S.

Incase anyone doesn't believe me:

Stephen Zunes  »   » U.S. Aid to Israel: Interpreting the “Strategic Relationship”


----------



## Mindful

Also from that link:


*In the fall of 1993-when many had high hopes for peace-78 senators wrote to former President Bill Clinton insisting that aid to Israel remain “at current levels.” Their “only reason” was the “massive procurement of sophisticated arms by Arab states.” The letter neglected to mention that 80 percent of those arms to Arab countries came from the U.S*


----------



## admonit

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  Coyote, et al
> 
> Well, certainly the Rabbi spins a good tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Rabbi: Hurricane punishment for pullout
> 
> Source: Hurricane Katrina: Wrath of God?
> 
> 
> 
> These are killer and threat stories → written like the Myths and Folktales of monsters that will come and get you if you are not good, stories to keep people in line.   These are tools for the forced Adoration and Reverence by a used by the clergy and clerics to enforce the supernatural.  Nothing more...
Click to expand...

Much more. There is a difference between folktales and spiritual texts.


----------



## admonit

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Democratic candidates for the* presidency continue to move further to the left in an effort to distance themselves from the policies and politics of President Trump, the two frontrunners, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, have increased their rhetoric against what is normally an untouchable topic for Democrats and Republicans alike: the United States’ relationship with the only democracy in the Middle East, Israel. While no candidate could expect to survive the political cost of walking away from Israel completely—diplomatically and financially—Sanders and Warren have recently been spouting positions that show they apparently feel *they can make support for Israel conditional and can fundamentally change the U.S./Israel partnership. *
> 
> At the J Street conference this week in Washington, D.C., for example, Sanders suggested to the attendees of the liberal Jewish Middle East policy group that, while the $3.8 billion in aid the U.S. commits to Israel each year should remain intact, he wondered out loud if this aid could be conditional. “My solution is to say to Israel: you get $3.8 billion dollars every year, if you want military aid you’re going to have to fundamentally change your relationship to the people of Gaza,” Sanders said. “In fact,” he added, “I think it is fair to say that some of that should go right now into humanitarian aid in Gaza.” Perhaps Sanders has forgotten that the humanitarian crisis he alludes to in Hamas-controlled Gaza is largely the result of the terrorist group’s diverting of funds meant for schools, hospitals, food, and infrastructure in Gaza and using them instead for the construction of terror tunnels, rifles, bombs, and some of the 15,000 or so rockets and mortars that have been launched from Gaza against Israel since the 2005 disengagement.
> 
> Liz Warren's Immoral Desire to Sell Out Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Israel should be treated like our other allies.  Nothing immoral about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that sums up to to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP
Click to expand...

About 3%.


----------



## Mindful

The recent focus on the Jerusalem issue is a telling reminder that Israel is treated according to a totally different standard than other countries in the international system.

Of course, Israel deserves attention and scrutiny — as does every other nation. But it also merits equal treatment — nothing more, and nothing less.

Yet here are ten ways that Israel is constantly treated differently from all other countries on earth........


Ten Ways That Israel Is Treated Differently


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  rylah, et al,

I have a difficult time identifying the claim of a violation and matching it to a specific clause in some binding reference.



rylah said:


> This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, US or any other actor - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4),
> but as well ultimately immoral.*


*(COMMENT)
*
What specific passage in is the claim made against in the case of the unspecified violation _(either international or national)_.



rylah said:


> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that sums up to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP,
> and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against it's undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - * Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.



*(For Clarification Purposes*



			
				PL 116-6  Consolidated Appropriations Act 2019 said:
			
		

> → provides the following for Israel:
> 
> ✦$3.3 billion in Foreign Military Financing (FMF), of which $815.3 million is for off-shore procurement;
> ✦$5 million in Migration and Refugee Assistance (MRA) for refugee resettlement
> ✦$2 million in a homeland security grant;
> ✦Reauthorization of U.S. loan guarantees to Israel through September 30, 2023; and
> ✦Reauthorization of War Reserve Stock Allies-Israel (WRSA-I) through Sept 30, 2020.​
> P.L. 115-245, the Department of Defense and Labor, Health and Human Services, and Education Appropriations Act, 2019 and Continuing Appropriations Act, 2019, provides the following for Israel:
> 
> ✦$500 million in missile defense, of which $70 million is for Iron Dome, $187 million for David’s Sling,
> ✦$80 million for Arrow 3, and $163 million for Arrow 2.​
> For FY2020, the Trump Administration requested $3.3 billion in FMF for Israel and $500 million in missile defense aid to mark the second year of the MOU. The Administration also requested $5 million in MRA humanitarian funding for migrants to Israel


*(COMMENT)*

The Philosophy and the Concept on the funding and the Individual aid Packages are coherent and cohesive when viewed separately.  But when viewed collectively, there may be inconsistencies.  It is impossible to put them all together and dovetail them without using politicalese.  Increasing political-military - and development are just so much cosmetics for the global stage.  This is why the proper analysis requires that each aid and funding partition requires specific examinations.

*(SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP)*

The US - Israeli Relationship, is a complex problem must be explained carefully and must be addressed in a logical manner.  Why? *(RHETORICAL)*  Because it is NOT one program, but a culmination of spot policies that change _(or could change)_ in each White House Administration.  AND! • Policy dictates that Israel’s ability and capacity to maintain a “Qualitative Military Edge” (QME) over other countries in its region cannot be lost.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*U.S. Congresswomen Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib Set To Visit Israel*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *U.S. Congresswomen Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib Set To Visit Israel*



Is she going to dress in a Pirates of the Caribbean outfit and captain a flotilla of cargo boats?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Coverage features a program from the “Breaking a Generation” conference: Sahar Vardi*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Today at Harvard Law School we did a WALKOUT on Israeli ambassador’s talk - “The Legal Strategy Of Israeli Settlements” (I kid you not. He came to Harvard to legitimize a war crime...).
Proud of each and every one that came and did this! The racist Israeli official had to do his talk in front of an almost empty room! 
And, we kept protesting outside of course.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Today at Harvard Law School we did a WALKOUT on Israeli ambassador’s talk - “The Legal Strategy Of Israeli Settlements” (I kid you not. He came to Harvard to legitimize a war crime...).
> Proud of each and every one that came and did this! The racist Israeli official had to do his talk in front of an almost empty room!
> And, we kept protesting outside of course.



What “war crime”?

Why the term racist™️ ?

What a pointless piece of cut and paste nonsense.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Coverage features a program from the “Breaking a Generation” conference: Sahar Vardi*
> 
> **



They teach Israeli kids to shoot in schools? Utter 
Too many boys play with tanks and jets...well that's kinda silly 
Too many  police with guns and soldiers seen around..but that's what makes people feel safer.
Not because of "militariztion", but because it's a small country,
and the longest border can be crossed in 5 hours.

She wants less guns, she should go for less UN Forces in her small village bordering Lebanon.

And seriously, what is this Borat production, was it made in Kazakhstan?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Today at Harvard Law School we did a WALKOUT on Israeli ambassador’s talk - “The Legal Strategy Of Israeli Settlements” (I kid you not. He came to Harvard to legitimize a war crime...).
> Proud of each and every one that came and did this! The racist Israeli official had to do his talk in front of an almost empty room!
> And, we kept protesting outside of course.



Instead of presenting any argument, they went to streets to shout slogans...that's academic.
What am I supposed to figure out, that Israelis are those with whom non one will dare go arguing?

Indeed, looks kinda like our forum here, and like some famous sport events...
where losers refuse to accept reality and shake hands.

But I think it makes the opposite effect, doesn't it?


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> 
> I have a difficult time identifying the claim of a violation and matching it to a specific clause in some binding reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This position regarding both the future of the population held hostage by the enemy's corrupt rule, as well as the ally, that in fact is the only one taking them into consideration and everything possible to protect their lives more than Europe, US or any other actor - *is not only in violation of binding International Law (**UN Security Council Resolution 1373 ch.4**),*
> 
> *but as well ultimately immoral.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> What specific passage in is the claim made against in the case of the unspecified violation _(either international or national)_.
Click to expand...


UN Security Council Res 1373 ch.4 - FATF IX Special Recommendations -
Characteristics of the Terrorist Financing Offence:

3.Terrorist financing offences should extend to any person who willfully provides or collects funds by any means, directly or indirectly, with the unlawful intention that they should be used or in the knowledge that they are to be used, in full or in part: (a) to carry out a terrorist act(s); (b) by a terrorist organisation; or (c) by an individual terrorist.

Further and specifically paragraph 8.



RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my opinion regarding US military aid, that sums up to approximately 10% of Israel's GDP,
> 
> and in light of reasons mentioned above, with all its advantages as measured against it's undermining Israel's interests and sovereignty - is that it all should stop, and instead transferred into a framework of - *Agreement For Mutual Development Partnership* on equal terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(For Clarification Purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL 116-6  Consolidated Appropriations Act 2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> → provides the following for Israel:
> 
> 
> ✦·$3.3 billion in Foreign Military Financing (FMF), of which $815.3 million is for off-shore procurement;
> 
> ✦·$5 million in Migration and Refugee Assistance (MRA) for refugee resettlement
> 
> ✦·$2 million in a homeland security grant;
> 
> ✦·Reauthorization of U.S. loan guarantees to Israel through September 30, 2023; and
> 
> ✦·Reauthorization of War Reserve Stock Allies-Israel (WRSA-I) through Sept 30, 2020.
> 
> P.L. 115-245, the Department of Defense and Labor, Health and Human Services, and Education Appropriations Act, 2019 and Continuing Appropriations Act, 2019, provides the following for Israel:
> 
> 
> ✦·$500 million in missile defense, of which $70 million is for Iron Dome, $187 million for David’s Sling,
> 
> ✦·$80 million for Arrow 3, and $163 million for Arrow 2.
> 
> For FY2020, the Trump Administration requested $3.3 billion in FMF for Israel and $500 million in missile defense aid to mark the second year of the MOU. The Administration also requested $5 million in MRA humanitarian funding for migrants to Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> The Philosophy and the Concept on the funding and the Individual aid Packages are coherent and cohesive when viewed separately.  But when viewed collectively, there may be inconsistencies.  It is impossible to put them all together and dovetail them without using politicalese.  Increasing political-military - and development are just so much cosmetics for the global stage.  This is why the proper analysis requires that each aid and funding partition requires specific examinations.
Click to expand...


The Philosophy should be of mutual cooperation  and friendship at hard times.
I'm not talking "politicalese", I'm simply looking at the numbers, and weighing them against the amount of leverage it gives the candidates in the US, and the military self sufficiency against the reliance on American stockpiles in the Negev... from my personal perspective.as an Israeli...

And proposed an alternative, that in my perspective seeing how the generation changes,
allows more sincerity and flexibility in the discourse, leaving the ball, collectively speaking, at Your side.



RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> 
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> *(SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP)*
> 
> 
> The US - Israeli Relationship, is a complex problem must be explained carefully and must be addressed in a logical manner.  Why? *(RHETORICAL)*  Because it is NOT one program, but a culmination of spot policies that change _(or could change)_ in each White House Administration.  AND! • Policy dictates that Israel’s ability and capacity to maintain a “Qualitative Military Edge” (QME) over other countries in its region cannot be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> 
> R



Again if we look at the numbers it's not the aid that creates the "Qualitative Military Edge",
while the aid is used as a political leverage both in domestic and foreign policy discourse,
it's the technological cooperation that assisted that edge.

In Israel the aid has not been of a political value in discoruse so far, but it seems to be a among definititve topics in US politics. And the reality of difference of attitudes between an empire and a tiny nation, has always been a fact  taken for granted exactly in the context of “Qualitative Millitary Edge”. And that’s why long run I think we do, and should keep relying on and developing a more independent approach to our own “QME”.

We hope for friendship but I think intuitively as a nation rely on flexibility through changing times.
Not only the middle eastern clock is turned to longer periods, it’s the only natural way to see through the constant regional changes of great nations the region, who compared to Israel are in indeed like great empires, but in a relationship with the US it’s standing in front of a real empire.

Empires change, generations change, taking that in mind, and reflecting on similar conversations among the Israeli society, such propositions come up with various situations when the US intervened to stop several aviation projects, that could provide “QME” without relying solely on American military industry.

To conclude in the context of current elections:

1. The talk about stopping aid to Israel –  as a political threat does not worth the candles.

2. The talk about using the aid to force Israel to divert it into Gaza while knowing it’s going directly into the hands of the enemies of both countries - is the point when the aid stands in opposition to Israel’s interests, a common critique of not just foreign countries but the policy of Israeli governments as well. And call to recognize and adopt the voices of the new generations, as a leverage to start changing the standards and framework of future investment obligations.

Herzl was correct perceiving the political tides as a leverage to evolve and further the interests of national independence.


----------



## rylah

*BLUE FLAG 2019, ready for takeoff! 
*
The first "5th Generation" exercise with F35s held in Israel has begun!
Our German, Italian, Greek and American counterparts will fly the Israeli skies as we train, learn and improve together. This is Blue Flag.


----------



## rylah

*What Is Happening in The Middle East:*


----------



## rylah

*Jewish American Astronaut Jessica Meir Documents Israel*
*As Seen From Space*

Jewish-American astronaut Jessica Meir, staying at the International Space Station, uploaded to her Twitter account photos of Israel taken at 400km altitude.

Meir's father is a Jew who was born in Iraq,.and as a child immigrated to Israel with his family and fought in the War of Independence.





more photos: *Jessica Meir on Twitter*


----------



## Mindful

On November 12, 2019, the European Court of Justice (ECJ) ruled that products coming from Jewish localities in the West Bank could not carry the label “Made in Israel” and must be labeled as a product originating from an “Israeli Settlement.” This decision reflects an all-too-familiar double-standard applied to Israel that bolsters the anti-Semitic BDS movement and undermines the prospects for peace. The timing of the ruling was also galling given that Israel was under bombardment from hundreds of rockets fired from Gaza by Palestine Islamic Jihad.

*JVL*


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Attorney General: Today is a sad day for Israel and for me*
*A-G explains 'difficult' deicison to indict sitting Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu.*

Attorney General Avichai Mandelblit delivered his first address after deciding to indict Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu for bribery, fraud and breach of trust in Case 4000, and fraud and breach of trust in Cases 1000 and 2000.

"Today is a sad day for Israel and for me," the attorney general said, adding that Netanyahu has many merits and he had been honored to serve with the prime minister for many years.

Mandelblit said that he made the decision to indict Netanyahu with a heavy heart, but he believes that corruption and breach of trust cannot be tolerated in Israel or in a democracy.

"Law enforcement is not a choice. It is my duty to the citizens of the state," he declared.

"The first charge is based on the investigation in Case 4000. In this case, I decided to prosecute for bribery, fraud and breach of trust.

"In Case 2000, I decided to prosecute for fraud and breach of trust. Although the prime minister did not accept the proposal, he gave Moses the impression that bribing the prime minister is a viable option that can be negotiated. All when the prime minister stood ahead of the elections. The prime minister took advantage of his governing status,” Mandelblit stated.

On Case 1000, he stated: "For years, the prime minister and his wife received, on a regular basis and within a real supply line, cigar boxes and bottles of champagne worth a total of hundreds of thousands of shekels. This was done at the same time as the prime minister was working to promote Mr. Milchan's interests."

He dismissed claims he was pressured to indict Netanyahu, saying that the decision was made “only for legal considerations and based on evidence. No other consideration influenced me.”


*Arutz Sheva *


----------



## Mindful

First, the Fourth Geneva Convention came out of World War II, a response to the behavior of the Nazis in the countries they occupied and where they both moved peoples out – including Jews who were rounded up and sent to death camps, and also Poles and other Slavic peoples considered as untermenschen — and moved in more ethnic Germans, to parts of Poland, the Baltic states, and Czechoslovakia. 

But Israel was never an “occupying power” in the West Bank; it was there by right, the right conferred on it in the Mandate for Palestine and, one might add, by the fact that Jews had lived in the West Bank continuously for the past two thousand years. It was only between 1948 and 1967 that the West Bank was rendered Judenrein by the Jordanians. Second, Israel did not move any people out of the West Bank, nor did it forcibly move Jews into the West Bank. Those Jews who moved into West Bank settlements did so of their own volition.

It bears repetition: Israel’s status as the only legal claimant to the West Bank (see the Mandate for Palestine, and accompanying maps), renders the Fourth Geneva Convention — with its statement that “an occupying power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies” — inapplicable. Israel is not an occupying power in the West Bank, and furthermore, the Israeli government has not forcibly “deported nor transferred parts of its own civilian population” to the West Bank.

Many in the media treated Secretary Pompeo’s remark as just one more deplorable pro-Israel act by the Trump administration, with the obvious suggestion of political pandering. But the truth is quite the reverse. It was pandering to the Arabs that led successive American administrations to adopt, and to incessantly repeat, the claim that the West Bank settlements, even if they were not strictly illegal, were “obstacles to peace.” No one even felt it necessary to refer to the legal basis of that claim, if such existed; no mention was ever made of the Mandate for Palestine, which supports not those “decades of American policy,” but rather, the Trump Administration’s “reversal of decades” of such policy.

Pompeo States a Home Truth, and the Media Mostly Mocks


----------



## rylah

*IDF started a sudden General Excercise in the North
A dialer activated for Reserve Personnel 
*
IDF spokesperson: At this time, a commander-in-chief exercise commenced, led by Brigadier General (Res.) Ofer Sarig for examining the Northern Command's readiness and operational capabilities.

This exercise is the second in a series of preparations headed by the Chief of Staff for 2019, and will therefore be concluded by Chief of Staff, Major General Aviv Kochavi. 

The exercise will take place in the Jezreel Valley area and in the Upper Galilee, and will be completed on Tuesday. As part of the exercise, there will be intense movement of security forces, vehicles and aircraft, and alarms and explosions will be heard in the area. In addition, a telephone dialer was activated to stabilize reserve personnel.

*Ynet correspondent*


----------



## rylah

*The Goldin family have a right-wing agenda, that's a problem*
*"The Goldin family's agenda is different from ours," says Yigal Namimi, Oron Saul's uncle, who is held by Hamas.
*
Two families of the hostages disagree on how to deal with the Hamas terrorist organization and the attempt to bring the boys home.

The newspaper Yedioth Ahronoth presents an article about Byron Blum, the  hostage coordinator, and his conduct with the families.

Hadar Goldin's parents say that he does nothing to bring their son to Israel's grave, "We have no faith in him. He has disappointed us many times," while the Saul family boast: "He is human, dedicated and loyal."

At the base of the current crisis between the Goldin family and Bloom is the family's stiff perception of Hamas' attitude. "The family demands that the holding of Israeli prisoners by Hamas become a burden," explains a source with whom they are in contact. "They want Israel to exert constant pressure on the Gaza Strip, preventing it from providing electricity and benefits of any kind, so that Hamas will only want to get rid of the soldiers' bodies."

Oron Shaul's family, whose body has also been held by Hamas since its Op. Protective Edge, sees things differently. "The Goldin family's agenda is different from ours," says Yigal Namimi, Oron's uncle. "They have a right-wing agenda and that is a problem. They have anti-return terrorists and prisoners perception, while we believe that only if we return them to Hamas can we advance a deal. They think with force, and will suffer more.

Oron Shaul's mother, Zehava, says: "Blum is a nice man, dedicated and loyal person, who pays us a lot of attention and is in contact with us. Just a week ago he was at my house, and when he did not come to us he calls at least twice a week."

A senior security official quoted in the article as saying, "Hamas is manipulating the families to form a wedge between them and the coordinator.They do not have a living soldier as in the case of Gilad Shalit.  The goal is to warm the families against the government, so that it will succumb to pressure and go on a deal that Hamas will gain more."






*Arutz Sheva*


----------



## rylah

*Today's News From Israel - Nov. 24, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*New Israeli Defense Minister's prayer at 1st General Staff meeting*

**


----------



## rylah

*GAD ELBAZ - We Are Rachel’s Children*


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Shemesh (Sun)*

It's been years that I haven't cried
It's been years that for no reason I find myself yearning
Searching for a Tshuvah, see me 
Give me a hand who's ready to change
Come brighten my days with a beautiful light hidden for almost a million generations

And the I'll be like the sun to the world
I'll be as a nomad bird in the space
You, You will be my King for eternity
I thank You for the way You've sworn to me

And now that's there's a bit of light in the room
And now that there's You I suddenly cry and pray
Afraid that You may forget

See me, give me a hand, I'm one who's ready to change...
Come brighten my days with a beautiful light hidden for almost a million generation...

Take the time I'm not in a hurry and remain standing
And I'll play here at the entrance to the door
Until You get out after respect
And take me give me a hand
You're One capable of revealing
Come brighten my days with a beautiful light, hidden for almost a million generations...


----------



## rylah

*The Year of Yishai Ribo - How a Haredi singer became one of the most appreciated in Israel
*
Between Massada and concerts in separation: how Yishai Ribo became among the most beloved in Israel?
A year ago Yishai Ribo sat in the Hatulot square in Jerusalem with a guitar and big passion to make music, and didn't imagine things develop this way.

A Haredi guy who sings about faith and G-d, suddenly found himself in a duet with Shlomo Artzi, cooperating with 'Omer Adam and performing before thousands at Massada.

**


----------



## rylah

*Know Your History: Many Arabs Were Glad Israel Won the Six Day War*

My friend Jason was recently in India and bought this old Life magazine in an antique store, because he loved the cover.





Unbeknownst to him, when he started reading it, he found one hell of a prize – related to the date of this edition.







This article, dealing with the aftermath of the Six Day War, mentions some things most, if not all, of us were not aware of – not only were Arabs and Jews getting along and really happy about Israel liberating the lands previously captured by Jordan, but Muslim and Christian dignitaries in Bethlehem petitioned Israel to annex their city, and the mayor of Hebron expressed his desire for peace and warned the other Arab countries to leave Israel alone!

This is mind-blowing – mind-blowing because it flies in the face of the lies we have been fed by the mainstream media and, of course, the haters.

*David Lange*


----------



## rylah

*Life Of An Arab-Muslim In Israel*

Perceptions of someone or something are usually just constructed off of one's acquired knowledge and experiences. Too many people have deep and internal xenophobic sentiments against other human beings, individuals or collectives, because they are either not informed or were exposed to false information.

In Israel, 20% of the population are Israeli-Arabs, yet their voices, stories, struggles, aspirations, or even accomplishments are rarely broadcasted or revealed to the rest of the world.

Mohammad Kabiya - מוחמד כעביה is an Israeli Muslim Arab Bedouin that lives in Ka'abiyye Village, Israel. He served in the IDF in the Search & Rescue Unit and today works to integrate Israel’s minority communities into the larger society, while being a voice that so many need. This is just one of many beautiful stories that the world needs to see.


----------



## rylah

*17-year-old Alon Leviev takes GOLD at Jiu-Jitsu World Championship.*
*And Israel’s national anthem played in the capital of United Arab Emirates.*

Mazal tov champion!

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Saved by the miracle from Islamic Jihad attack*

Insane close call today in near Gan Yavne captured on 2 separate cameras.
Islamic Jihad rockets nearly killed the drivers of the these two vehicles.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Has nothing to do with Palestine.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Palestine.
Click to expand...











_*"Has nothing to do with....."*_ 







...but you don't mind decrepit terrorists 'blowing themselves up' during the course of their busy work day.........


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Palestine.
Click to expand...







You just don't want to discuss all the Arab pogroms.

But the same Arab tribes that have been slaughtering Jews in Palestine,
eventually expelled them from all over the middle east,
long before they shot a bullet in response.


----------



## rylah

*Boomerang GIVES - under rocket fire from Islamic Jihad*

**


----------



## Mindful

Where is Israel again? But no matter. Amazon, probably as part of its efforts to censor books that dissent from the Leftist agenda, has always played fast and loose with the categories into which it places my books. Last year, I released _The History of Jihad_, a 1,400-year history of a critically important aspect of Islam, and Amazon didn’t include it in the “Islamic History” category, but instead in categories that had only a tangential relationship at best to the book’s contents, including “Radical Political Thought.”

In any case, this shows one way or another that there is immense interest in _The Palestinian Delusion_, which is not surprising given the fact that it is one of the only sources where you’ll get a perspective different from the one in the New York Times, the Washington Post, CNN, and all the rest of the dreary lockstep propagandists.

Over a week before release, The Palestinian Delusion is “#1 New Release in African History” (Yes, “African”)


----------



## rylah

*Israelis stand with the Kurdish people*


----------



## rylah

*Yishai Fleisher Show: Woodstock Meets the Bible*

The first purchase of the Jewish people in the Land of Israel is celebrated by forty-thousand Jews gathering in Hebron for Shabbat Chayei Sarah – and coincides with Secretary Pompeo’s dramatic announcement!

First, Rabbi Yishai studies Abraham’s negotiations. Then, Rav Mike Feuer quests for Isaac’s bride.
And finally, Malkah Fleisher tweets at her enemies!


----------



## rylah

*New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount*
*A new record of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount during the Hebrew holiday month of Tishrei: close to 6,000 people.*

In just a decade, the number of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount (especially among the religious public) bypassed the number of Jewish visitors to the Mount for one full year in one month, the last holiday month, Tishrei.






In 2009, according to police data, 5,658 Jews visited the mountain, and only this month, nearly 6,000 Jews visited the mountain. The data was provided by the "Yara" organization that encourages Jews to ascend to the mountain, and was approved by security officials. Most Jewish visitors visited the mountain during Sukkot - almost 4,000. This is a 42% jump compared to the number of visitors to the mountain during Sukkot last year.

In recent years there has been a steep increase in the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain and by 2019 the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain is expected to reach about 36,000.






*New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount - Israel National News*


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> *New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount*
> *A new record of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount during the Hebrew holiday month of Tishrei: close to 6,000 people.*
> 
> In just a decade, the number of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount (especially among the religious public) bypassed the number of Jewish visitors to the Mount for one full year in one month, the last holiday month, Tishrei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, according to police data, 5,658 Jews visited the mountain, and only this month, nearly 6,000 Jews visited the mountain. The data was provided by the "Yara" organization that encourages Jews to ascend to the mountain, and was approved by security officials. Most Jewish visitors visited the mountain during Sukkot - almost 4,000. This is a 42% jump compared to the number of visitors to the mountain during Sukkot last year.
> 
> In recent years there has been a steep increase in the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain and by 2019 the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain is expected to reach about 36,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount - Israel National News*




How do you feel about this, rylah ?

Do you think Jews should be encouraged to ascend the Temple Mount?


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount*
> *A new record of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount during the Hebrew holiday month of Tishrei: close to 6,000 people.*
> 
> In just a decade, the number of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount (especially among the religious public) bypassed the number of Jewish visitors to the Mount for one full year in one month, the last holiday month, Tishrei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, according to police data, 5,658 Jews visited the mountain, and only this month, nearly 6,000 Jews visited the mountain. The data was provided by the "Yara" organization that encourages Jews to ascend to the mountain, and was approved by security officials. Most Jewish visitors visited the mountain during Sukkot - almost 4,000. This is a 42% jump compared to the number of visitors to the mountain during Sukkot last year.
> 
> In recent years there has been a steep increase in the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain and by 2019 the number of Jewish visitors to the mountain is expected to reach about 36,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Record Number Of Jews Ascending The Temple Mount - Israel National News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about this, rylah ?
> 
> Do you think Jews should be encouraged to ascend the Temple Mount?
Click to expand...

Rabbi Sherki said he doesn't encourage as not to damage the authority of the Chief Rabbinate.
Seeing the growing numbers in the last decade and how usual this has become, I think people should be taught the halahic precautions.

I also think they refrained from that becoming common knowledge, because that would give way for much bigger waves, reveal that much of prohibitions are motivated politically, and that halahicly speaking, the opposite is true, because many limitations are irrelevant for a public in time of need, meaning that much more can be done than just walking around in the outer perimeter.

Rabbis who prohibit and allow eventually want the same thing, they're very careful because it's a heavy responsibility, and they need to have a finger on the generation, to see if they're ready.
So that instead of allowing conditions under which individuals would constantly get caught attempting to bring sheep and materials to provoke others, we build at once as a public.

I've recently read about new discussions regarding Sanhedrin, as well as the notion of a halahik state losing its initial shock value, motivating interest for the question in practical terms and much detail.
Not yet a hot trend, but times are definitely changing.


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Kids shake with fear crying in a bomb shelter*
*yesterday during an attack by the Islamic Jihad*

"Mom You don't understand that there will only be more wars,
I don't want to go home I want to be here (in the bomb shelter)"


----------



## rylah

*Minister of Defense, Naftali Bennet:

"Consequence for a rocket that hit, the same as of a rocket that missed,  whoever launches - gets his"*

*Naftali Bennet*


----------



## rylah

*Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*
*Defense Ministry will no longer release terrorists' bodies - regardless of whether they attempted or succeeded in carrying out terror attack*

Defense Minister Naftali Bennett has decided on a change in policy: Terrorists' bodies will no longer be transferred to their families, irrespective of which terror organization the terrorist belonged to.

On Wednesday, Bennett ordered the IDF and security forces to prepare for the complete cessation of transfers of terrorists' bodies.

The decision comes after several discussions with senior defense officials regarding the issue of Israel's deterrence.

Following the decision, all of the bodies held by Israel and those which Israel will hold in the future will not be released, regardless of the type of attack the terrorist carried out or attempted to carry out, and regardless of which terror organization he belonged to.

Special exceptions (such as minor terrorists) will be weighed by the Defense Minister in accordance with the situation.

The new policy will be presented to the Diplomatic-Security Cabinet as part of a broad process to increase Israel's deterrence. It will be applied following the Cabinet's approval.




*Israel National News - Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*
> *Defense Ministry will no longer release terrorists' bodies - regardless of whether they attempted or succeeded in carrying out terror attack*
> 
> Defense Minister Naftali Bennett has decided on a change in policy: Terrorists' bodies will no longer be transferred to their families, irrespective of which terror organization the terrorist belonged to.
> 
> On Wednesday, Bennett ordered the IDF and security forces to prepare for the complete cessation of transfers of terrorists' bodies.
> 
> The decision comes after several discussions with senior defense officials regarding the issue of Israel's deterrence.
> 
> Following the decision, all of the bodies held by Israel and those which Israel will hold in the future will not be released, regardless of the type of attack the terrorist carried out or attempted to carry out, and regardless of which terror organization he belonged to.
> 
> Special exceptions (such as minor terrorists) will be weighed by the Defense Minister in accordance with the situation.
> 
> The new policy will be presented to the Diplomatic-Security Cabinet as part of a broad process to increase Israel's deterrence. It will be applied following the Cabinet's approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel National News - Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*



I was unaware that returning the bodies of terrorists was standard policy in the first place.  Only Israel would be kind enough to do that.  Thank G-d Israel has come to its senses!


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*
> *Defense Ministry will no longer release terrorists' bodies - regardless of whether they attempted or succeeded in carrying out terror attack*
> 
> Defense Minister Naftali Bennett has decided on a change in policy: Terrorists' bodies will no longer be transferred to their families, irrespective of which terror organization the terrorist belonged to.
> 
> On Wednesday, Bennett ordered the IDF and security forces to prepare for the complete cessation of transfers of terrorists' bodies.
> 
> The decision comes after several discussions with senior defense officials regarding the issue of Israel's deterrence.
> 
> Following the decision, all of the bodies held by Israel and those which Israel will hold in the future will not be released, regardless of the type of attack the terrorist carried out or attempted to carry out, and regardless of which terror organization he belonged to.
> 
> Special exceptions (such as minor terrorists) will be weighed by the Defense Minister in accordance with the situation.
> 
> The new policy will be presented to the Diplomatic-Security Cabinet as part of a broad process to increase Israel's deterrence. It will be applied following the Cabinet's approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel National News - Bennett declares 'complete end' to return of terrorists' bodies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware that returning the bodies of terrorists was standard policy in the first place.  Only Israel would be kind enough to do that.  Thank G-d Israel has come to its senses!
Click to expand...


Here's a thing - because Muslims burry their dead terrorists,
I don't think that from the standpoint of Jewish Law, there's any obligation on me for that part.
If I made the policy - we'd  get rid of them the same day, all of them.

And rely solely on offensive deterrence.
Instead of waiting for a deal to get the captured, I ask Gen. Kochavi to develop a plan
to recover Lot in good health, and not stop a day until Lot is with me.

Harei, Pikuah Nefesh postpones even Shabbat.


----------



## rylah

*1400 Jews prayed in Joseph's tomb: "Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations"*

1400 Jews prayed early Wednesday morning in the tomb of Joseph in a neighboring city.
According to data from the Samaria Regional Council, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and the Holy Places in the past year.

IDF fighters, Border Police forces, the Israeli police and the civilian administration secured the entrance for the praying.During the IDF's entry into the city in order to allow the worshipers to enter, a self-produced cargo was identified which was neutralized by our forces. Prayers were held in order.

According to data from the Samaria Regional Council leading the entrances, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and Holy Places in the past year. Samaritan Regional Council President Yossi Dagan said in Joseph's Tomb that "only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations.We will continue to enter the tomb regularly and allow anyone who desires to pray in the tomb. "

Dagan thanked Brigadier General Col. Sagiv Dahan, the brigade's commander-in-chief, the security forces who accompanied the entrance, and volunteers from the administration of the Tomb of Joseph and the Holy Places. Commander of Rotem Battalion, Lt. Col. Omri Rosencrantz, said: "Tonight there was an entrance to worshipers at Joseph's Tomb, which was made possible thanks to the security of the Rotem Battalion and the Givati Patrol, with the assistance of Border Police, the Israeli police and the Civil Administration. .

Entrances to the tomb are coordinated with the brigade. ''This time, too, we worked to keep order in place and ensure the safety of the worshipers. Prayer was concluded successfully and confidently. We will continue to do whatever it takes to add and protect the sector, ”he promised.






*"Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for
coming generations" - Israel National News*


----------



## rylah

*War For Peace Of The Arrangement*

We are already behind another round of fighting last week in the Gaza Strip, in which hundreds of rockets were fired at the State of Israel, half of the country was disabled, and twenty-five terrorists mainly from Islamic Jihad were killed by IDF fire.

The last round opens with the assassination of the terrorist Baha Abu al-Ata - an area commander of the Islamic Jihad in the Gaza Strip who, according to the IDF, was responsible for several missile launches towards Israel in the past year "And another rocket fire on Saturday night, so to speak, of Hamas" rogue".

Alongside the criticism of the deterrence that led to the assassination of a third-degree officer in a small semi-state-backed terrorist organization, right-wing cheers were heard for the "victorious blow" imposed on the Islamic Jihad, the elimination of the rocket launchers finished without Hamas joining the campaign. It is not always pleasant to be in the role of captivating the joys, but it turns out that these joys are due to a lack of understanding of the purpose of the operation in the strategic perspective of its initiators.

We are pleased, and rightly so, to hear of a number of dead terrorists, as if it is restoring the trampled respect of the people of Israel that this government has humiliated. But those who want to be an alternative to the existing establishment need to deepen their understanding of the strategic and broad trends that the IDF leadership has been taking in recent years. The loss of deterrence and the humiliation of national dignity (which is the glory of G-d) will not easily change with the identity of one or the other minister of defense but require a deeper scrutiny.

In recent years, we have already become accustomed to the permanent response to any rocket fire or rocket attacks from the Gaza Strip. The same wording accompanied the policy (in speeches, certainly not in acts) in every round of fighting in the Gaza Strip in the last decade, this wording disappeared in the last round. On the contrary, one of the cabinet members stated that one of the targets of the operation was to keep Hamas out of the round. What changed?

The answer is simple: In the security system, the decision was made to come to terms with the Hamas terrorist organization in the Gaza Strip, and to replace the decision in the regulation. And when they do not intend and do not want to overpower the killers, it makes no sense to threaten them with the responsibility, when there are no bullets in the gun.

About two months ago, all media sites featured articles portraying Baha Abu al-Ata as a rogue commander interrupting the Hamas deal. And those who know a little about how the media works, immediately noticed that these were IDF spokesman briefs that marked the mastermind's "problematic factor."  The purpose of the last operation was not the decisive conclusion of Hamas terrorist organization, but the exact opposite - the removal of the interfering elements in the series with Hamas.

From the first moment after the killing of Abu al-Ata, the IDF spokesman announced that it was not a return to the policy of counterterrorism, and for long hours the rocket fire from Gaza that disrupted life not only in the Gaza envelope accustomed to life under fire but also in the Gush Dan, was answered quietly by Israel. The rocket fire and the IDF continued to attack, and indeed, relatively in the attempt to strike and eliminate more jihad terrorists than we have become used to in recent years, every effort has been made to keep Hamas out of the picture.

The reason for this is clear, but not enough known or at least insufficiently structured for the public - the strategic plan of the IDF leadership and Netanyahu and its environment is the existence of the series against Hamas, the series that means achieving long-term ceasefire agreements in exchange for easing the Gaza blockade in stages. A maritime port and opening of crossings, all this when Hamas does not give up its desire to destroy the Jews of Eretz Israel, but only rejects it later. After all, five years ago no one dreamed of 'talking' to Hamas, Netanyahu declared the need to overthrow Hamas rule, now the Hamas terrorist organization, which continues to try to carry out murderous attacks in Judea and Samaria became a legitimate cause, with the whole purpose of the operation being to enable the arrangement with him.

Half an anniversary ago, the Oslo agreement was signed, the IDF withdrew from the cities of Judea and Samaria, under illusions that the Palestinians had changed, and ahead of the era of peace, the then Palestinian policemen held light weapons, but the price of blood was expensive. Oslo, when the buses stopped exploding only after the IDF again occupied the city centers. The concept of the arrangement with Hamas could cost a lot more, the months or years it holds will serve to improve the capabilities of the terrorist organizations but will never change their desire to destroy Israel, the problem this time is not about small arms, but missiles, hovercraft, planned sea ports and G-d may guard us Who knows what else. If G-d forbid the arrangement is implemented, it will become clear that the right-wing government's illusion may be even more expensive than the Rabin government's illusion.

Even in the days of Oslo, the illusion did not immediately burst, at least two years passed until the truth began to emerge, but when the Oslo war broke out - the price was expensive. It is important to remember, because here too, the "series" may result in short-term relaxation, according to the terrorists' schedule, but when the "series" breaks out we will need a lot of prayers.

The buds of surrender to Hamas began in an article written by Major General Sami Turgman (Southern Command commander in Operation Protective Edge) in which he argued that in the near future Israel will have to come to terms with the reality that Hamas rules Gaza, and therefore the Gaza Strip must be reinvested through an international mechanism, even if it is strengthened by Hamas. In another article published several months ago in the issue of 'Between the Poles' (in the Dedu Center for Interdisciplinary Military Thinking of the General Staff), the writers called for the Hamas rule in the Gaza Strip for temporary restraint and an effort to thwart Hamas's attempts to export terror to Judea and Samaria.

This concept also comes from outside the military in a "solution to the problem" presented by the Tel Aviv University's National Security Studies Institute, whose former partners were former chiefs of staff - Gantz, Ashkenazi and Ya'alon. The proposal is to accept the Hamas rule in the Gaza Strip and to act to close the Gaza Strip and replace it with international supervision. Not only elements identified with the Blue and White' and the IDF leadership, but also those identified with Netanyahu's policy, such as the Jerusalem Institute for Strategy and Security, or former Chief of Staff Ya'akov Amidror, have published articles against collapse of Hamas and an arrangement without prior conclusion.

Anyone who is confused or excited by the current or retired generals can return to the generals' opinion before the Oslo Accords, or pre-deportation of Gush Katif Jews and withdrawal from the Gaza area. But believers in G-d and his teachings are familiar with the Torah written: that any renunciation of part of the land of Israel will cost us a bloody price. It is precisely these days that things can be seen with tangible eyes, how anyone who does not want to conquer Gaza is mistaken for the imagination and illusions of the arrangements in the face of Hamas terrorists, a growing terrorist organization that does not for a moment give up its desire to destroy us.

Understanding things is important, but its purpose is not only to expose the problems and highlight the bad, but to help understand what is the way of repair. It turns out that this issue is truly 'no right and no left' - without faith in Hashem there's no ability to act with confidence against the bitter enemy closing on us. In the right and left they are trying to push the end when everyone knows what the price will be at the end. A real security change, facing our enemies in general and Gaza in particular, depends not only on the firepower and some dead terrorists (not that it doesn't matter), and also does not depend on the identity of one or other defense minister, wearing a kippa or with a revealed head. A change in policy vis-à-vis Gaza requires strategic change, and a willingness to overwhelm Gaza to the end.






*Meir Ettinger - The Jewish Voice*


----------



## rylah

*The Rabbi and the Professor - G-d Has Returned?*

*Moderator:*:The subject today is about G-d returning, meaning are we in a new religious age?
I want to ask You prof. Strenger, here comes Avi Ravidsky before '99 saying "look forward to the future". I say to You the age of the 20th century has ended. And the age of enlightenment and secularism - and we're entering a new religious age.


*Prof. Carlo Strenger:* Yes, I think the mistake is to think there was ever a secular age. If You check the percentage of believers, in the 18th century there's almost no secularism even among the elites, in the 19th century it only becomes an option.

What happens is people think there's a return of religions because the theme of the global conflict between the 3 types of govt. Fascism, Communism and the Liberal Democracy has concluded. And for that reason there's some feeling that the next central conflict is between religions. I don't think there's a return of religion, it never left. Statistically it’s just incorrect.
*
Mod.:* Question - the Communist empire educated vast portions of its population with a completely secularist structure. Even suffering and of course oppression of the various religious group including Jews, Christians, Muslims and others. The communist regime ended, there You see, and especially among people coming from there, that there's massive return to religion and its structures. Think about the State of Israel today and 30 years ago.
And although it seems there's much more religious contingent in the Israeli community. Not only from the birthrate perspective, but the Tshuva movement.

*Prof: Strenger: *It depends what You compare the State of Israel to. There's only on region in the entire world, where there's secularization  in a significant manner, and that's Western Europe. There You see a quick shrinking, the churches are in distress, and the trend doesn't change as currently. The only place in the world.
I have news for You - You and me represent an insignificant minority and Rabbi Sherki is on the winning side. According to PEW Center research between 80-85% of the world population are religious.


*Mod:* Rabbi Ouri Sheki, 2 questions, was it ever in history, before Judaism and Monotheism, indeed humans always had sorts of needs to go look for explanations beyond the fence. Do You agree? 2nd question, I'd like You to refer to the term of zealousness, at least in Judaism.

*Rabbi Sherki:* The spirituality, religiosity and G-d, for me are 3 separate themes, completely different. Meaning one can talk about return of religiosity,about return of spiritual needs an their fulfillment, I don't know if this ever totally disappeared. But what warns me is that G-d has yet to return. Yes, meaning the religions in certain place postpone the revelation of G-d, as Albert Camus said "the proof that there's no G-d, is in the presence of priests".

This identification between ceremony and the direct meeting with the One who said and was the world, and the transcendental is not justified. And can be said to increase the curtains/screens between human and G-d. So that increase in religiosity sometimes a bit worries me.

*Mod: *So You're distancing from all the hip spirituality and religious sentimentality trends.
*Rabbi:* Completely. I'll tel You what Nitzche said, and I think expressed beautifully, when saying "God is dead, but with the rising of the day, the G-d of Israel ancient of days, is going to return to His world and we all rejoice in His joy.

Therefore Nitzche's atheism, the refusal of religiosity in it classic meaning, this thing is what enables real knowledge of G-d. Like in the book of Nehemia "And the shall call upon the Name of the great G-d" that means there's a "small god" as well, one that does damage in many ways.

*Mod:* What, what is this "small god"
*Rabbi:* One who sees G-d as a head of the religious branch of the universe, Whoever gets interested in issues of service, prayer, mikveh, kashrut etc...
All important, but to say that the reduction of the G-dly  in the ceremonial space - this is the sin of the religions. And indeed the G-d of Israel, if we see His revelation, is in much wider aspects of interest.
*Mod: *Are You saying talking in the spirit of Sholem.
You're the student of Sholem, Leibovitch and the Ramchal.
*Prof: *No not Lebovitch - exactly the opposite.
*Mod: *So in the end student of Ramchal? Going in his way?

*Rabbi:* I'd rather say student of Rav Kook, student of Avraha Avinu A'H.

*Prof: *Probably channel 10 are going to release a new interview, so we won't respond until we hear and see what he recorded. You're saying an interesting thing, and I'll exaggerate, but there're types of religiosity that according to You are bordering idol worship. And if there's no religious experience that fills the ceremonies, it's not it.
*
Mod: *No he's actually very distancing and very afraid from that, correct?
*Rabbi: *Correct, the religious experience, is what expressed in the Torah as the Calf, when the subject of revelation disappears, then 'raise let's make us God", and we know what the Torah thinks about this. Therefore the term of 'religious experiences' is very problematic from the prospective of the heritage of prophecy.Indeed it's the atheism that has a unique quality or cleaning the mental territory. in spite of the damages it brings.

I would look at faith as a pendulum, varying between let's say heresy and idol worship, while in the middle is something created. A Hegelian synthesis You'd say prof.
*
Prof: *Exactly, one of the things I see is that Rabbi Sherki is closer to the likes of me thatn people who build religions out of...he prefers an atheist to an idol worshiper.
*Rabbi:* Of course, no doubt.

*Mod:*. So return to the subject of idol worship and religious zeal.
*Rabbi: *Zeal is immanent to humans as humans, not to religions.
*
Mod:* But do You agree that in the monotheistic religion, it is immanent. Let's begin with Pinhas the priest, who is the father of all zealots.
*Rabbi: *Actually he was not zealous to religion, but against assimilation.
Meaning it has nothing to do with religion.
*Mod:* But the mere zealous attitude?
*Rabbi:* Let's say a little is beautiful.
*Mod:* What??

*Rabbi:* Yes as they say, a little is beautiful, to much is damaging.
There're lot's of things like that
*Mod:* Say what is beautiful about zeal?
*Rabbi: *This shows care, You care. Indeed Pinhas the zealot is one of the 7 who established the covenant, but only one of the 7. Meaning there're situations in history that...
*Mod: *Is that correct that the verse is "A jealous envy I envied to Hashem"?
*Rabbi:* Yes, and then he was invalidated. The minute he turned it into a method - invalidated. But there;re historic situations, like when Matityahu kills the one who serves a pig in Modi'in and thus opens a rebellion. And this was unusual, this is among the things that move the wheels of history.

Zeal as a method, as a regime, as You know Judism invalidates it. And I think neither do religions see it as sort of acceptable behavior, except for Islam.
*
Mod:* When You witness religious zeal do You protest?
*Rabbi: *To say or protest something, this is as well zeal.
*Mod.: *So You don't protest?
*Rabbi:* I go by the method of Rav Kook - the righteous don't restrict wickedness, they do justice. They don't limit ignorance but increase wisdom.


*Rabbi:* It's too sweet right? Prof Strenger constantly agrees with me, and this is not ok.
*Prof: *Don't worry, You won't like what I say, I can calm You down.
*Rabbi: *Beautiful, eventually something interesting.

*Prof: *The interesting question is why, haven't, aren't and never will the religions disappear.There're very interesting evolutionary models that show are the advantages of religions over atheism.

First, religious stories and cosmology, is passed in a language that can be comprehended before You even has some sort of minimal education - if You know the language it's enough. To grow into a worldview that in it You have to understand the complexity, and how the world works, for the best of our understanding - we only get to that mental stage only at the beginning of puberty. Therefore religions have one advantage.

The 2nd advantage is the further goes research the more we see how a human is afraid of death. We see fear of death among the deepest and most influential motives in humanity, and also as a function of every culture, to protect from death. Not that there're other ways, like life after death, but every religion that gives faith  of this kind has a great advantage over a worldview that doesn't do that. However, even if all the stories of the religions in their kinds are lies and falsehoods – and this is how I think. They’ll be here as Erich From used to say in his great book – “he’s always on a run from liberty”. The human can’t bear liberty.And that’s why at the end of the day me and You are going to be a minority while Rabbi Sherki...

*Mod: *I want to take this last point in his words, the “running away from freedom”. Meaning is there in the religious structures an autonomy. A true personal liberty, is it possible?
*Rabbi:* I’d say that the the great of visionaries about the liberty of humanity, and who defines free choice as the basis of faith, is no one else but Maimonides. The great of Rabbis of middle ages.

I’m simply saying that liberty is “image of G-d” in the human. Meaning it’s clear if You respect a person You can give him a mitzvah (commandment). That there is acceptance of the yoke of commandments, is indeed the acknowledgement of human as a creature being free.

*Mod:* Where's the freedom, between being total or not?
*Rabbi:* It’s not a religious question abut a human question!
*Mod:* Take a kid, home educated, he already has cosmology and myths – his world is ordered.
*Rabbi: *In the Communist manifest, or The Human Rights Charter, or Civic lessons in school, there’s no human without…
*Prof.: *The problem is until a kid can understand what is the structure of citizenship, it usually starts at the age of 14.
*Rabbi:* But look anyway every human, I think, lives of some founding myth, also founding myth from a mental perspective, meaning it’s not the religion that invents the myth, but the myth is given, permanent of the human soul.
*Prof:* No arguments

*Rabbi: *Therefore I say every human, is created in such a way that in his childhood is an idol worshiper, in adolescence a philosopher, and if lucky also becomes a faithful eventually.

Therefore I don’t see in it something unique to religions.
Btw it’s interesting that indeed Judaism is the one that minimized talking about death, all the Tanakh (Heb. Bible) literature talked ignores, for reasons to be analyzed, from belief in afterlife, coming world or incarnations and so forth.


*Mod.:* Last question – how do You explain it not only ignoring but hostile towards all death culture?
*Rabbi:* “And choose life”
*Mod:* However how do You explain, that so many of us Israelis are busy with the ceremony of death, and the tombs. You’re not arguing with this?
*Rabbi:* I’m not arguing. Look it gives security, people need something, a subject of admiration, the tombs don’t move anywhere they make no problems. But the Cave of the Patriarchs…
*Mod:* .Do You want to say something? It seems we’re again in agreement, and it doesn’t seem to work for us in the framework of the argument.
*Prof.: *What do You want me to say, that I’m against the tombs?
But the Cave of the Patriarchs, I think exactly as Leibovitch thought about all of this.
*Mod: *What the Rabbi thinks about the other worship of tombs.
*Prof.: *No, but I think that the day we move from there and stop this kind of idol worship of stones, and the land, and the holy land, then at all our situation will be good.
*Rabbi:* We’ll talk again.


----------



## rylah

*Yishai Fleisher Interviews Matti Friedman Retired AP Journalist*

**


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Defense Minister Bennett: Techies around the world - act on behalf of the Iranian people*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

rylah said:


> *1400 Jews prayed in Joseph's tomb: "Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations"*
> 
> 1400 Jews prayed early Wednesday morning in the tomb of Joseph in a neighboring city.
> According to data from the Samaria Regional Council, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and the Holy Places in the past year.
> 
> IDF fighters, Border Police forces, the Israeli police and the civilian administration secured the entrance for the praying.During the IDF's entry into the city in order to allow the worshipers to enter, a self-produced cargo was identified which was neutralized by our forces. Prayers were held in order.
> 
> According to data from the Samaria Regional Council leading the entrances, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and Holy Places in the past year. Samaritan Regional Council President Yossi Dagan said in Joseph's Tomb that "only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations.We will continue to enter the tomb regularly and allow anyone who desires to pray in the tomb. "
> 
> Dagan thanked Brigadier General Col. Sagiv Dahan, the brigade's commander-in-chief, the security forces who accompanied the entrance, and volunteers from the administration of the Tomb of Joseph and the Holy Places. Commander of Rotem Battalion, Lt. Col. Omri Rosencrantz, said: "Tonight there was an entrance to worshipers at Joseph's Tomb, which was made possible thanks to the security of the Rotem Battalion and the Givati Patrol, with the assistance of Border Police, the Israeli police and the Civil Administration. .
> 
> Entrances to the tomb are coordinated with the brigade. ''This time, too, we worked to keep order in place and ensure the safety of the worshipers. Prayer was concluded successfully and confidently. We will continue to do whatever it takes to add and protect the sector, ”he promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for
> coming generations" - Israel National News*



In the Torah, Joseph's brothers sold him as a slave to the Ishmaelites.  Let's not repeat the same mistake today.  (Actually we've already done so, and Joseph's Tomb has been destroyed several times, but let's not keep repeating it.)  Keep Joseph's Tomb under Jewish control, and out of the hands of our vicious Ishmaelite cousins.


----------



## rylah

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1400 Jews prayed in Joseph's tomb: "Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations"*
> 
> 1400 Jews prayed early Wednesday morning in the tomb of Joseph in a neighboring city.
> According to data from the Samaria Regional Council, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and the Holy Places in the past year.
> 
> IDF fighters, Border Police forces, the Israeli police and the civilian administration secured the entrance for the praying.During the IDF's entry into the city in order to allow the worshipers to enter, a self-produced cargo was identified which was neutralized by our forces. Prayers were held in order.
> 
> According to data from the Samaria Regional Council leading the entrances, there has been a 50% increase in demand for the entrance to Joseph's Tomb and Holy Places in the past year. Samaritan Regional Council President Yossi Dagan said in Joseph's Tomb that "only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for coming generations.We will continue to enter the tomb regularly and allow anyone who desires to pray in the tomb. "
> 
> Dagan thanked Brigadier General Col. Sagiv Dahan, the brigade's commander-in-chief, the security forces who accompanied the entrance, and volunteers from the administration of the Tomb of Joseph and the Holy Places. Commander of Rotem Battalion, Lt. Col. Omri Rosencrantz, said: "Tonight there was an entrance to worshipers at Joseph's Tomb, which was made possible thanks to the security of the Rotem Battalion and the Givati Patrol, with the assistance of Border Police, the Israeli police and the Civil Administration. .
> 
> Entrances to the tomb are coordinated with the brigade. ''This time, too, we worked to keep order in place and ensure the safety of the worshipers. Prayer was concluded successfully and confidently. We will continue to do whatever it takes to add and protect the sector, ”he promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Only our resilience and presence in every Jewish place will preserve these sites for
> coming generations" - Israel National News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Torah, Joseph's brothers sold him as a slave to the Ishmaelites.  Let's not repeat the same mistake today.  (Actually we've already done so, and Joseph's Tomb has been destroyed several times, but let's not keep repeating it.)  Keep Joseph's Tomb under Jewish control, and out of the hands of our vicious Ishmaelite cousins.
Click to expand...


That's exactly the Tikkun.


----------



## Mindful

If you think Israelis are rude, you've got it all wrong.

I have been living in Israel for many years. Yes, I grew up in America, love America and visit quite often. Nonetheless, when it comes to people complaining about Israelis, I fully identify as an Israeli. I hear Anglos – what we call people from English speaking countries – complaining and I cannot take it anymore. You complain, but you don’t know the culture you complain about. Thus, on behalf of Israeli people everywhere, I will explain to you the reasons behind what we do.

Here are some of your complaints and why Israelis are not, as you say, “rude”:

*Israelis Don’t say “Thank You”*
That’s because, when we say something, we mean it. You say “thank you” and in the Middle East, they think you’re expressing pure gratitude. I was helped with my groceries and I made the mistake of saying “thank you.” Next thing I know, I’m taking the guy to the airport. He was away and he asked me to clean his house. I didn’t know him. Nonetheless, because I thanked him, I am indebted. I am not saying “thank you” again, unless I am willing to give up an afternoon.

*They’re Aggressive, They Push*

Israelis Are Not Rude

*They Don’t Smile*
You know why the Israeli you are talking to isn’t smiling? Because for the last twenty minutes you’ve been complaining about their manners, the dirty oily food, the danger, the shuk, and the border situation. If during one conversation you say, “This is not America” fifteen times, then yes, you’re not going to see us smile.

Just remember, when you complain about Israel, you’re complaining about your own homeland. And you know who gave it to us? Hashem. That’s right. So if you’ve got any more problems with us you can take it up with Him.


----------



## rylah

*Eli Cohen: The Mossad's Master Spy*

Did you know that one of Israel’s greatest heroes went by the name of Kamel Amin Thaabet. It sounds unlikely, but this was actually the pseudonym of Mossad agent extraordinaire Eli Cohen who infiltrated the Syrian power elite in the 1960s and used his privileged position to send confidential plans about the country’s military and government back to Israel. His story was even turned into a show by Netflix called The Spy. 

Pretty cool. But how did Eli Cohen become Kamel Amin Thaabet? How did his dangerous work help Israel and what led to his identity finally being revealed? 

In the latest instalment of History of Israel Explained, we bring you the story of the talented Israeli spy who put his country’s safety and security ahead of his own - even though he knew it could ultimately cost him his life.


----------



## rylah

*Local polls in cities: Widespread opposition to public transportation on Shabbat*

This past weekend, local councils conducted surveys in 4 cities of the central region, regarding the operation of public transportation on Shabbat: Herzliya, Raanana, Petah Tikva and Kfar Saba.  But only in the city of Kfar Saba the majority favored the proposition.

It should be noted that during the survey, calls were made by anti-religious Facebook group managers to influence the results of the polls by voting in polls of all cities and members of the group even testified in their responses that they did so.

The following are the results of the surveys:
*Herzliya:* 62% against, 38% for
*Petah Tikva:* 59% against, 41% for
*Raanana:* 51% against, 49% in favor
*Kfar Saba:* 33% against, 67% in favor

Additionally in the north, the *Municipal Council of Haifa* declined the proposition for operation of the Carmelit transportation on Shabbat and holidays.


----------



## Mindful

Greenblatt said, “The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking.”

The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking. She slanders the founders of Israel as supremacists, invoking a centuries-old anti-Semitic trope when she describes them as having believed that Jews are “supreme to everybody else.” Sarsour Says Israel ‘Is Built On the Idea That Jews Are Supreme to Everyone Else’


Anti-Israel Activist Linda Sarsour Apologizes for ‘Confusion’ Over Remarks Vilifying Jewish State


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Greenblatt said, “The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking.”
> 
> The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking. She slanders the founders of Israel as supremacists, invoking a centuries-old anti-Semitic trope when she describes them as having believed that Jews are “supreme to everybody else.” Sarsour Says Israel ‘Is Built On the Idea That Jews Are Supreme to Everyone Else’
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activist Linda Sarsour Apologizes for ‘Confusion’ Over Remarks Vilifying Jewish State


*Linda Sarsour: Israel Was "Built On The Idea That Jews Are Supreme To Everybody Else.”*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Linda Sarsour: Israel Was "Built On The Idea That Jews Are Supreme To Everybody Else.*



Kind of ironic coming from a mouthpiece whose politico-religious ideology maintains the facist promotion of dhimmitude for non-islamics.

I guess she ignores the legacy of dhimmitude that defines her own heritage.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt said, “The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking.”
> 
> The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking. She slanders the founders of Israel as supremacists, invoking a centuries-old anti-Semitic trope when she describes them as having believed that Jews are “supreme to everybody else.” Sarsour Says Israel ‘Is Built On the Idea That Jews Are Supreme to Everyone Else’
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activist Linda Sarsour Apologizes for ‘Confusion’ Over Remarks Vilifying Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour: Israel Was "Built On The Idea That Jews Are Supreme To Everybody Else.”*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


She talks about the Mexican Border. Why does she defend those who come here illegally?  Not everyone is looking for work
  Maybe she should have empathy for those who are killed, robbed, and raped by them 
   That’s not the Palestinian way


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenblatt said, “The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking.”
> 
> The amount of hate in Linda Sarsour’s latest diatribe is shocking. She slanders the founders of Israel as supremacists, invoking a centuries-old anti-Semitic trope when she describes them as having believed that Jews are “supreme to everybody else.” Sarsour Says Israel ‘Is Built On the Idea That Jews Are Supreme to Everyone Else’
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Activist Linda Sarsour Apologizes for ‘Confusion’ Over Remarks Vilifying Jewish State
> 
> 
> 
> *Linda Sarsour: Israel Was "Built On The Idea That Jews Are Supreme To Everybody Else.”*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


*This one is a really wicked lying (w)itch.*

Israel of course, was built on the realization that no matter where Jews lived in the diaspora, and no matter how they tried to assimilate - they were always deemed foreign and inferior.

However her diatribe actually begs a number of questions:

How can she pose as a Progressive - when she verbally abuses rape victims, and backs an ideology that created the biggest slave trade in history, that continues to this day?
2. How can she claim to be against supremacy - when promoting an ideology that already eliminated whole cultures on several continents, and now calling for the elimination of the only independent non-Muslim nation in the region, effectively demanding Muslim domination over the entire middle east?​
3. How can she be against racism - when her entire political capital has been gained from constantly creating antagonism, dividing people by race and skin color?​
4. How can she say Israel was built on supremacy - when majority of Israelis are descendants of refugees from Muslim countries, who after being subjugated for centuries under ideology she promotes, were later expelled from all over the middle east only to attempt to entirely eliminate them, yet developed the happiest society in the entire region, providing more freedom and quality of life to their non-Jewish citizens, than in the Muslim country of their origin?​
These are of course rhetorical questions no one expects her supporters to answer in any straightforward manner. However reading the comments one sees how few she represents, and the overwhelming disagreement with her hateful rhetoric and views.

Yet what is more striking is that while attempting to vilify Israel as a the epitome of evil to be eliminated, she constantly draws parallels to the US, further revealing the end-goal of her hostile ideology towards both societies.

*Mrs. Cockroach *is indeed not the sharpest pencil in the box.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Lior Narkis and Itay Levy - Mesibat Ravakim (**Bachelor** Party)*
*
*


----------



## Mindful

Israelis: Why wasn't the Jewish state established in Uganda?


----------



## rylah

*Good Week Israel - Dec. 08 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Public transport fares in Israel are lower than in most OECD countries*

Minister of Transport Bezalel Smotrich was interviewed on IDF radio station 'Bottom Line' program about the *public transport reform* announced by the Knesset Conference .

Its implementation is scheduled to begin in February 2020. The interviewer, Itai Zilber, asked Smotrich about the impact of the reform on public transport prices in Israel. Smotrich said in response that "the problem of public transport is not its price. There are target populations that can and should be treated, as they do today, with children and older people. The problem of public transport is its availability, it's its reliability. We are, in comparison to what is customary in the world, very cheap on public transport."

International comparisons are usually based on calculating the average cost of a public transport trip. The Numbeo website presents cost-of-living data from around the world, collected by users and verified by the site's staff. Website data uses the world's largest media outlets. The website shows an international comparison of the *average one-way fare for public transportation*, in US dollars. In comparison, Israel was ranked 20th out of 94. First place is Norway, where public transport prices are the most expensive, followed by Iceland, Switzerland, Denmark and the Netherlands. The five countries where the cheapest prices were documented are Venezuela, Sri Lanka, Georgia, Azerbaijan and Tunisia.

*Expatistan*, which compares the cost of living in different cities and countries around the world, can find data on the average price of a free-monthly ticket in different cities around the world. Recently, the site data was quoted in a *Deutsche Bank report* on prices of services and products in the world in about 50 cities. Although the report did not include Israeli cities, the database allows us to examine the cost of public transportation in Israel compared to other cities. According to Expatistan, the average price of a free monthly ticket in Tel Aviv is $ 65 - slightly lower than the price in Singapore, which ranks 26th on the list. The cities where these tickets are more expensive are London, Dublin, Tokyo, New York, Toronto, Amsterdam, Berlin and San Francisco. Among the lower-priced cities are Seoul, Vienna, Rio de Janeiro, Lisbon, Rome, Istanbul, Shanghai, Mexico City, Mumbai and Buenos Aires.

A similar comparison can be found on the *World Atlas website*, which collected data on the average cost of bus, subway, or subway travel in select cities, as of 2017. In comparison, Tel Aviv ranked 27th out of 71 cities.

Relying on the "Numbeo" and OECD site data to examine *average public transport prices as part of average income* in the enterprise countries. In examining the average price of one-way travel on public transport, Israel ranks 20 out of 34 countries for which data is available. According to Numbau, the average cost of traveling in Israel is $ 1.7. By comparison, at the top of the table are Norway and Iceland, where the average cost of travel is $ 3.9 and $ 3.87, respectively. At the bottom of the table is Mexico, where the average cost of travel is $ 0.46. In calculating the average price for one-way travel in public transportation as part of the average daily wage, Israel is ranked 21st out of 34. The cost of public transport is about 1.65% of the Israeli average daily wage.

*Transport minister Bezalel Smotrich - "Public transport fares in Israel are lower than in most OECD countries"*


----------



## rylah

*Bezalel Smotrich on reality VS. the pink glasses the Left wears*


----------



## rylah

*Yoav Itzhak - Kama Manginot (Some Melodies)*


----------



## rylah

*The Awakening of Judea and Samaria*

"The Awakening of Judea and Samaria" is a 60 minute documentary by "The Jewish Heritage Project" *http://thejewishheritageproject.com/* The movie showcases the rise of Jewish life and culture on the land at the cradle of Jewish civilization. Some want to use terms such as west bank settlements, but the truth is Our Beloved father G-d is helping His people return to the land.He promised to give them. On May 16th Rabbi Moshe Levinger Passed away z"l. The Rabbi can be seen receiving an award in this movie.


----------



## Mindful

Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
by *Alain Destexhe* 



The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.


The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.


Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.


By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."


The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.


Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel


----------



## Mindful

^In other words, the EU, which is officially committed to fighting terrorism, supports the Palestinian Authority (PA), which supports terrorists and their families. Just try making sense of that.


The European Union, for its part, is proud to be "the biggest donor of external assistance to the Palestinians". Since February 2008, more than €2.5 billion ($2.8 billion) have been disbursed. The EU provides core financial support to the Palestinian Authority, even though part of the PA budget is earmarked for terrorists and terrorists' families, thereby actually incentivizing terrorism.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel



Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
Click to expand...


Could be.

Although Angela Merkel has  recently  visited Auschwitz. For the first time in her life.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.
> 
> Although Angela Merkel has  recently  visited Auschwitz. For the first time in her life.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it impressed the neo-Nazis and their Islamist buddies who're about to get dancin'.
And guess who'll be blamed...


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.
> 
> Although Angela Merkel has  recently  visited Auschwitz. For the first time in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it impressed the neo-Nazis and their Islamist buddies who're about to get dancin'.
> And guess who'll be blamed...
Click to expand...


It's Jeremy Corbyn and his anti Semitic thugs that bother me.

In two days, he could be Prime Minister.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.
> 
> Although Angela Merkel has  recently  visited Auschwitz. For the first time in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it impressed the neo-Nazis and their Islamist buddies who're about to get dancin'.
> And guess who'll be blamed...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Jeremy Corbyn and his anti Semitic thugs that bother me.
> 
> In two days, he could be Prime Minister.
Click to expand...


How do I put it mildly...


----------



## rylah

*Sabaton - Counterstrike *


----------



## rylah

*Zvi Sukkot addressing Arabs in their language*

**


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
Click to expand...


I had to go out, and I thought about this as I walked across the park. And it came to me: we once kept "them" from the Gates of Vienna.

Now they are past the Gates of Vienna. Even in Vienna itself.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to go out, and I thought about this as I walked across the park. And it came to me: we once kept "them" from the Gates of Vienna.
> 
> Now they are past the Gates of Vienna. Even in Vienna itself.
Click to expand...


Yeah me too, had to go out for Minha and 'Arvit prayers.
So nice with the rain.

Anyway, I'm actually not sure it were us then...but I already understood what is going on, when that one time I visited Germany and the police patrol literally ran away when I approached them with a big suitcase and my middle eastern looks... 

Sure I told You that story.


----------



## rylah

*QUARTER TO AFRICA - Yom Yomaim
*


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to go out, and I thought about this as I walked across the park. And it came to me: we once kept "them" from the Gates of Vienna.
> 
> Now they are past the Gates of Vienna. Even in Vienna itself.
Click to expand...


The Barbarians are at the Gates!


----------



## Mindful

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe no longer hides it's hostility to Israel
> by *Alain Destexhe*
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union seems deliberately to fail to recognize that Israel, a sovereign state, is regularly under threat -- even extreme continuous rocket fire from Gaza and Syria -- and, for that reason alone deserves its full support.
> 
> 
> The statement [by the European Union]... fails to mention that Israel had killed a terrorist belonging to an extremist group about to launch another attack. The statement also fails to mention the number of rockets fired on the country, or the right of Israel to defend itself.
> 
> 
> Four hundred and fifty rockets in under 48 hours is not a skirmish or a minor attack; it is a large-scale military attack. Any similar attack on France or Germany -- if they received even a single missile -- would have sparked a major crisis.
> 
> 
> By comparison, U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman tweeted: "Palestinian Islamic Jihad, an Islamist terrorist org backed by Iran, is again attacking Israel with 100's of missiles aimed at civilians. We stand w our friend & ally Israel at this critical moment & support Israel's right to defend itself & bring an end to these barbaric attacks."
> 
> 
> The contrast speaks for itself. The United States is a friend of Israel. The European Union is not.
> 
> 
> Europe No Longer Hides Its Hostility to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question rather when Europe wasn't hostile towards Israel?
> I also believe Jews in the west are being given the last time extension,
> before Europe 'gets hers' at the hands of those whom it supports against Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to go out, and I thought about this as I walked across the park. And it came to me: we once kept "them" from the Gates of Vienna.
> 
> Now they are past the Gates of Vienna. Even in Vienna itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Barbarians are at the Gates!
Click to expand...


They already got through.


----------



## rylah

*Israel Settlement News: "Jews Have Rights in Judea"*


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Dec. 11, 2019*


Jews abroad have to rethink their reliance on periods of calm and promises of equality in exchange for assimilation hiding behind "religion" brackets. Be it politics or harsh reality will inevitably force them back to face the same common fate and threats as inseparable members of the whole community.


----------



## rylah

*IDF Shabat procedure - Shabat Medley I The Army Rabbinate*


----------



## rylah

*Welcome to the home of the Jewish people

*


----------



## rylah

*The BoymelTish - Lhit'aneg Bta'anugim (Shabat Piyut)*

"Take pleasure in Shabbat,
Which is like the world to come..."


----------



## Mindful

Here we go again.

*Ignoring Rest of World, UN General Assembly Approves Eight Anti-Israel Resolutions.*

Ignoring Rest of World, UN General Assembly Approves Eight Anti-Israel Resolutions


----------



## Mindful

The fixation with Israel is surreal.

^“Last month, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group assaulted Israeli civilians with a barrage of 400 rockets — while the UN’s General Assembly and Human Rights Council stayed silent,” Hillel Neuer — executive director of Geneva-based UN Watch — declared in a statement on Friday.

“The world body now adds insult to injury by adopting eight lopsided condemnations, whose only purpose is to demonize the Jewish state,” Neuer asserted.

Neuer highlighted the fact that one of the resolutions — condemning Israel for so-called “repressive measures” against Syrian citizens in the Golan Heights — was drafted and co-sponsored by the Iranian-backed regime of President Bashar Assad in Damascus.

“It’s astonishing,” Neuer said. “After the Syrian regime has killed half a million of its own people, how can the UN call for more people to be handed over to Assad’s rule?”


----------



## Mindful

I don't know what you are hoping to achieve with your *funnies*, Tinmore.

You're merely irritating.


----------



## rylah

*'Israel is what the Arab world can be but is unable to be'*

Hussein Aboubakr loves Israel. This is always a welcome sentiment, of course, but it is twice as moving when it comes from an Egyptian-born Muslim, and even more so when you consider that Aboubakr is one of the most outspoken activists fighting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions Movement in Los Angeles.

Aboubakr, 30, defines himself as a Zionist. His sympathy for Israel forced him out of Egypt and in the last seven years he has been living in the United States. He moved to Los Angeles after getting a job with Stand With Us – a non-profit pro-Israel education and advocacy organization, seeking to bolster Israel's image among the American public.

Our interview is conducted in Hebrew, which Aboubakr speaks fluently and with a barely detectable accent.

"There's a new generation today of Western Arabs who grew up in the US, speak English and understand how to take advantage of the system," he said. "They were brought up to honor the edicts of Islam even though they are completely secular. People like that are, in fact, the driving force behind BDS. They run an anti-Israel campaign in American academia, but they also have an anti-US campaign. "They think I'm a traitor. They come to my lectures to heckle me. They won't hear of anti-Semitism in the Arab world and they accuse me of racism."

Touching on current affairs and the recent flare-up in southern Israel during which Islamic Jihad terrorists fired over 450 rockets at Israel in retaliation over the elimination of top Islamic Jihad commander Baha Abu al-Ata in his Gaza home, Aboubakr said, "It's hard for me to see Israelis undergo this annual rocket event. Usually, there is [security] escalation, then Hamas receives more money from Qatar, and uses most of it to increase its arsenal. Israel eliminated a terrorist, not a social worker."

*'We were told Jews are evil'*
Aboubakr was born and raised in Giza, a few miles from the pyramids. He has three brothers and a sister. His father, Ahmed, was a banker at one of the largest government banks in Egypt. His mother, Huda, is a housewife. "We were a typical family when it came to religion," he said. "We would go to the mosque with my dad every Friday and fast during the holy month of Ramadan. But unlike many religious families, there was a television in the house, and at some point, there was even internet."

*At the age of 11, Aboubakr became interested in religion.*
"I delved into the Quran and became a devout Muslim. I also started hanging out with Salafists – they're like the haredim of the Muslim world – and that was steeped with anti-Semitism. There were stories about how the Jews tried to kill the Prophet Muhammad after what they did to Jesus.

"They called Jews 'traitors' and said they were 'evil,' and I believed that. At that time – it was post 9/11 – whenever you would turn on the TV you'd see the war in Afghanistan and later in Iraq. This was also the height of the Second Intifada in Israel. All we saw was how Muslims were getting killed everywhere. That tied into everything I heard at the mosque and I started to believe that Jews were the source of all evil."

At this point, he said, he decided to learn more about Jews so he could fight them more successfully.

"At the age of 14, I began studying the issue independently," he recalled. "I stopped going to the mosque and just searched the internet to read and understand more. Then I discovered that reality was totally different and that Israel has values such as tolerance and humanity.
"It was a difficult moment. I discovered the moral gap between my background and Western culture, especially with respect to Israel. All of a sudden, you realize that there is nothing to the stories that were drilled into you, that there's no one in Israel who gets up in the morning and thinks up ways to harm Egypt."

This was a defining moment for Aboubakr and the ensuing personal crisis was unavoidable.
"I completely lost my faith. We all want to believe that all religions are similar and impart values for human relationships but in reality, religious systems are archaic and so are their ideas – certainly Islam, which has caused so much harm in the world. "I decided to keep the change I was going through a secret. It's not like I could tell the people around me that Israel is right and that there is no Palestine."

In college, Aboubakr began studying Hebrew, something he said was "very usual, because you can use it during your military service" – like Israel, Egypt has compulsory military service from men – "and after the service you can use it if you teach or work in the media, so it didn't raise suspicion. "The Oriental languages Department, where I studied, was set up in the 1960s as part of the fight against Zionism. Like many other things in Egypt, these things began when [Egyptian President Gamal Abdel] Nasser came to power and are frozen in time. My professors didn’t speak very good Hebrew."

*Presumed guilty*
The outdated material frustrated Aboubakr and in late 2009, he decided to visit the Israeli Academic Center in Cairo, established in the early 1980s after Egypt and Israel inked their peace treaty. Many in Egypt believe the center actually houses secret Israeli espionage headquarters, he said.

"I was curious to visit there, to speak Hebrew," he explained. "The first time I only met the security guard, who spoke to me a little in Hebrew. On my second visit, I met the director of the center, Prof. Gabi Rosenbaum. After I left, Egyptian security personnel approached me on the street and started asking me questions, like why I was there. They also called my friends to gather information about me." About a week later, the Egyptian National Security Agency contacted Aboubakr and ordered him not to set foot in the center again, as well as abandon his studies. "I refused. I shared the story on my blog and eventually Israeli media picked it up," he said.

*Three days later, he and his father were arrested.*
"My father promised them that the family will handle it. Afterward, he and my uncles gave me a long talking-to, but I told them I no longer consider myself a Muslim. They were deeply offended. The men hit me. The women were sobbing. I left home that very day. It was the last time I saw them."

*The disconnect lasted nearly a decade.*
"My mother contacted me last April, she found me on Facebook," he said. "Lately, we've been talking on the phone every week. My younger brother got married recently and she sent me videos of the wedding. I have no contact with my father or anyone else from my family. Maybe in the future, but I'm not ready yet." After leaving home, Aboubakr went to live with friends, first in Cairo and later in Alexandria. He also became a prolific blogger, writing about the anti-Semitism in Egypt. And he was firmly on the Egyptian National Security Agency's radar.

"It became an absurd, repetitive situation. I would be taken in for questioning, they would ask me which Israelis I was in contact with and why I posted a certain text on the blog, I would apologize, and they would let me go," he said. "At the end of 2010, I was supposed to enlist in the army. In Egypt, if you study for a degree you go into service after you graduate and every year they announce which degrees are relevant for conscription. Anyone with a degree in Hebrew is automatically enlisted because of the same Nasser-era mental fixation. "Once I was drafted, instead of sending me to boot camp, I was taking in for questioning in an intelligence unit. They had pictures of any Israeli I ever spoke with, reports on every word I ever typed. They were sure I was some kind of spy."

*Aboubakr was then jailed for two months.*
"No formal charges were ever filed – all they had were suspicions that I was a 'Zionist agent.' I was put in solitary confinement and tortured. My family didn't even know I was there. They let me go after two months. I was also discharged from the army. The discharge papers cited, 'Poses a threat to the integrity of the Egyptian social fabric.' "I didn't know what to do next. I went to my friends in Alexandria, but they didn't understand what I was going through. These things don't usually happen – most people are 'normal,' no one has run-ins with the authorities, and even if they do, it's usually over religion, not things like Israel. "I never consider myself a political activist, just someone who expands his interests. I knew that I was neither an agent nor a spy, and I didn’t understand what I was doing wrong that I was being interrogated that way."

*And then came the Arab Spring. **Conspiracy theories.*
Tahrir Square in Cairo, where masses gathered, demanding the ouster of then-President Hosni Mubarak had ostensibly subversive ideas and demands for reforms but they, too, were very anti-Israel, he said.
"It was very strange. As much as they [protesters] came out against religion and tradition, when it came to Israel – it was still the enemy. This hatred is instilled from an early age.
"Once Mubarak was ousted and the Muslim Brotherhood came to power, anti-Semitism grew. The government-controlled media featured intimidating headlines saying that 'Israeli tanks are on their way to Sinai' and 'the Zionist army's ships are about to attack us.' They wanted to create a panic, to convince people that the revolution was an Israeli conspiracy. When new politicians were trying to win over voters, the strongest accusation you could throw at them was that they were 'in service of the Jews."

The anti-Semitism grew more intense until it erupted on Sept. 9, 2011, when thousands of Egyptian protesters rushed the Israeli Embassy in Giza, Greater Cairo, after breaking down a recently constructed wall built to protect the compound. Six members of the embassy's staff, who had been in a safe room, were extracted by Egyptian commandos, at the personal intervention of then-US President Barack Obama.

A few months after that, Aboubakr lost his job. He was arrested almost immediately and detained for a week. "When they let me go, they made it clear that I would no longer be able to get a job, that this was it – I won't be released next time. At the time, protesters could turn to human rights organizations for help. I couldn’t do that because they, too, saw me as an Israeli agent. I knew no one would save me."After six months in hiding and with the help of some friends, Aboubakr was able to reach the American Embassy in Cairo where he sought – and received – asylum. Two weeks later, he was able to leave Egypt and head to Los Angeles.

*'Israel isn’t perfect, but I love it'*
During his first year in LA, Aboubakr was unable to find his place among the local Muslim community, which did not exactly welcome him with open arms. Through his contacts in the Israeli academia, he was able to contact Dr. Nir Boms, a research fellow at the Moshe Dayan Center at Tel Aviv University, who put him in touch with the local Jewish community.

He first worked at a warehouse and then managed to find work teaching Hebrew at an Orthodox Jewish high school in the Valley area. In 2013, he moved to the picturesque town of Monterey and enlisted in the US Army. "I went through boot camp after which I was stationed at a base that has an educational center for language studies. I taught Hebrew to officers and US Army officials who work with Israel."

In 2018, he visited Israel for the first time, an experience that, given his extensive knowledge of all things Israel, he described as surreal. "It was the first time I was in an environment that was very similar to the one I knew in Egypt. Israelis sometimes like to 'sell' themselves to the West in Western-looking photos of beautiful beaches and girls, but Israel is first and foremost a Middle Eastern country," he said.







Full article: *'Israel is what the Arab world can be but unable to be'*


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Yismah Hatani*

Traditional wedding song.
Sarit Hadad is by far the most successful Israeli female singer.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Mindful said:


> The fixation with Israel is surreal.
> 
> ^“Last month, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group assaulted Israeli civilians with a barrage of 400 rockets — while the UN’s General Assembly and Human Rights Council stayed silent,” Hillel Neuer — executive director of Geneva-based UN Watch — declared in a statement on Friday.
> 
> “The world body now adds insult to injury by adopting eight lopsided condemnations, whose only purpose is to demonize the Jewish state,” Neuer asserted.
> 
> Neuer highlighted the fact that one of the resolutions — condemning Israel for so-called “repressive measures” against Syrian citizens in the Golan Heights — was drafted and co-sponsored by the Iranian-backed regime of President Bashar Assad in Damascus.
> 
> “It’s astonishing,” Neuer said. “After the Syrian regime has killed half a million of its own people, how can the UN call for more people to be handed over to Assad’s rule?”



After Assad of Syria killed 500,000 of his own ppl, the U.N. voted to condemn Israel for not handing over the Golan Heights to him, so that he can slaughter even more ppl.  Tinmore finds this fact to be funny.  Says alot about him.


----------



## Mindful

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fixation with Israel is surreal.
> 
> ^“Last month, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group assaulted Israeli civilians with a barrage of 400 rockets — while the UN’s General Assembly and Human Rights Council stayed silent,” Hillel Neuer — executive director of Geneva-based UN Watch — declared in a statement on Friday.
> 
> “The world body now adds insult to injury by adopting eight lopsided condemnations, whose only purpose is to demonize the Jewish state,” Neuer asserted.
> 
> Neuer highlighted the fact that one of the resolutions — condemning Israel for so-called “repressive measures” against Syrian citizens in the Golan Heights — was drafted and co-sponsored by the Iranian-backed regime of President Bashar Assad in Damascus.
> 
> “It’s astonishing,” Neuer said. “After the Syrian regime has killed half a million of its own people, how can the UN call for more people to be handed over to Assad’s rule?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Assad of Syria killed 500,000 of his own ppl, the U.N. voted to condemn Israel for not handing over the Golan Heights to him, so that he can slaughter even more ppl.  Tinmore finds this fact to be funny.  Says alot about him.
Click to expand...


Not much to say, actually.

He's a bit characterless.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Mindful said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fixation with Israel is surreal.
> 
> ^“Last month, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group assaulted Israeli civilians with a barrage of 400 rockets — while the UN’s General Assembly and Human Rights Council stayed silent,” Hillel Neuer — executive director of Geneva-based UN Watch — declared in a statement on Friday.
> 
> “The world body now adds insult to injury by adopting eight lopsided condemnations, whose only purpose is to demonize the Jewish state,” Neuer asserted.
> 
> Neuer highlighted the fact that one of the resolutions — condemning Israel for so-called “repressive measures” against Syrian citizens in the Golan Heights — was drafted and co-sponsored by the Iranian-backed regime of President Bashar Assad in Damascus.
> 
> “It’s astonishing,” Neuer said. “After the Syrian regime has killed half a million of its own people, how can the UN call for more people to be handed over to Assad’s rule?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Assad of Syria killed 500,000 of his own ppl, the U.N. voted to condemn Israel for not handing over the Golan Heights to him, so that he can slaughter even more ppl.  Tinmore finds this fact to be funny.  Says alot about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to say, actually.
> 
> He's a bit characterless.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  It does say alot.  If he wants Assad to kill more Syrians, then he has an evil character.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fixation with Israel is surreal.
> 
> ^“Last month, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group assaulted Israeli civilians with a barrage of 400 rockets — while the UN’s General Assembly and Human Rights Council stayed silent,” Hillel Neuer — executive director of Geneva-based UN Watch — declared in a statement on Friday.
> 
> “The world body now adds insult to injury by adopting eight lopsided condemnations, whose only purpose is to demonize the Jewish state,” Neuer asserted.
> 
> Neuer highlighted the fact that one of the resolutions — condemning Israel for so-called “repressive measures” against Syrian citizens in the Golan Heights — was drafted and co-sponsored by the Iranian-backed regime of President Bashar Assad in Damascus.
> 
> “It’s astonishing,” Neuer said. “After the Syrian regime has killed half a million of its own people, how can the UN call for more people to be handed over to Assad’s rule?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Assad of Syria killed 500,000 of his own ppl, the U.N. voted to condemn Israel for not handing over the Golan Heights to him, so that he can slaughter even more ppl.  Tinmore finds this fact to be funny.  Says alot about him.
Click to expand...

They say that about all of the "dictators" they want to overthrow.


----------



## rylah

*Bereaved mother empowers participants of IAC 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Ofer Levy with 'Amos Elgali - Matzati Ahavah

*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Film Festival Celebrates Female Filmmakers*

TRENDING | Lihi Sabag & Liora Shilman — organizers of the Jerusalem Women's Film Fest —  joins us to discuss the importance of highlighting female directors and women in film.


----------



## rylah

*A-WA - VeDavid Yafe Einayim*

New song from the Tagel sisters


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  rylah, et al,

*Thanks* for this*!*



rylah said:


> *A-WA - VeDavid Yafe Einayim*
> New song from the Tagel sisters


*(COMMENT)*

This is well worth the three minutes to watch.  I think it is very well done.  It has that distinctive regional beat and harmony; and yet adapted to a 21st Century audiance.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Israelis: What words in Yiddish do you know?*


----------



## rylah

*Israelis: Why wasn't the Jewish state established in Uganda?*


----------



## rylah

*Dudu Tasa - The Exiled
*
Who would believe
That it would be me to fall simply like that
The small temptation that turned huge and
Put me down to Sheol

Forbidden dances that I had
Darkness that gave me approval over everything
A careful touch that was in me is allegedly nothing

How everyone are driving for themselves
Secured places and I have no where to return
Good friends I had, all destroyed
And there's no one to come

It ended before I even started
Someone cries
Fight with no chance and clearly that I lost, whatever it will be
Don't remember the mornings how I drank drank drank everything
Won't forget the look she had frightened of yesterday


How are everyone driving for themselves...


**


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Dec. 17, 2019*


----------



## rylah

*Israel Briefing: Justice Minister Amir Ohana*

Issues discussed - LGBT rights, coalition talks, the future of Israel - nationalism religion and democracy, Israeli - Arab conflict.


​


----------



## rylah

* Yagel Haroush & Shir Yedidot Ensemble*

*Ydidi Ro'i Mekimi* is a poem composed by Rabbi Yisrael Nagara (1555 Safed - 1628 Gaza). The piyyut expresses the longing of the Jewish people in exile to their G-d as a flock that yearns for the guiding and supportive hand of the shepherd and for redemption.

Rabbi Yisrael Nagara was the rabbi of Gaza, buried there in an ancient Jewish cemetery, considered one of the greatest Hebrew poets of all time.


----------



## Mindful

*Why Rashida Tlaib’s Chanukah Message Was Particularly Ridiculous*
By
David Lange
 -
December 20, 201
Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib has wished the “good” Jews (i.e. those who support her wish for the destruction of the Jewish state of Israel) a happy Chanukah.

As I keep reminding antisemites denying Jewish history, Chanukah celebrates the rededication of the Holy Temple in Jerusalem over 2000 years ago. So it is ridiculous for Talib to be wishing any Jew a happy Chanukah while in the same breath speak about occupation of “Falastin.”

It’s actually worse than this: the first appearance of the term “Palestine” was in 5th century BC Ancient Greece when Herodotus wrote of a “district of Syria, called _Palaistinê_” between Phoenicia and Egypt in _The Histories_. It was the ancient Syrian-Greeks who the Maccabees defeated in the story of Chanukah. In other words, happy Chanukah means “happy festival commemorating you defeating the same civilization who first coined the name of the region that me and others have co-opted to deny you your rights to the same land in which the events of Chanukah took place almost a thousand years before my people conquered the same land” (I know, quite the mouthful).

Speaking about mouthfuls, Chanukah has many spellings, but this is the first time I have seen it as Channukkah. Trust IfNotNow to mess that up – they are the equivalent of the Hellenist Jews of the Chanukah story – those who accepted idol-worship and the enemy’s way of life.


Why Rashida Tlaib's Chanukah Message Was Particularly Ridiculous


----------



## Mindful

*If Israel Haters Were Star Wars Characters*
By
David Lange
 - 


Next
*Richard Silverstein*
I have made the comparison before between Silverstein and Obi Wan.




Obi Wan Kenobody
But there are other contenders.

*Admiral Akhbar*

For a start, there’s the googly eyed resemblance.




Silverbar
Then there’s the fact Admiral Akhbar has the signature line “It’s a trap!” – whereas Silverstein time and again falls for traps and spoofs.

And finally, if Silverstein got his way, we’d all be saying “Allahu Akbar.”

*Jar Jar Binks*




Jar Jar Douche
Again, there’s the resemblance. Both have trouble pronouncing words properly, and both are highly annoying.

If Israel Haters Were Star Wars Characters


----------



## rylah

*About Hanukka, Rav Oriya Sherki*


----------



## rylah

*Benjamin Netanyahu - Happy Hanukkah to all our friends worldwide!

*


----------



## rylah

*SHEFITA - Mi Yemalel (Hanukkah 2019)*

**


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem from bird's eye...


----------



## rylah

*Quarter to Africa - YeshuaTo*

"Redemption of Hashem is in the blink of an eye..."


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

"Do you think it's normal that the guy who murdered my daughter is celebrating in jail with a fat salary and free university tuition?

Over one hundred families of terror victims are fed up with seeing the broad grins of blood thirsty terrorists and their supportive families.

They have founded an organisation that will fight terror and wipe the grin off their faces.
Their battle will prevent the next terror attack from hitting us.

Take action and support: *https://www.jgive.com/new/he/ils/donation-targets/25898…*


----------



## rylah

*If You Hate Israel, You're No Friend of the Jews!*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Zamir Cohen - Who really was Sylvester?*

How Israelis call the 'new year' celebrations of the Gregorian calendar...


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - Im Savi (With My Grandfather)
*
As Avraham Avinu
Who counted stars at night,
Who called to his Creator from the furnace 
Who bound his son - was my grandfather.

The same complete faith
Inside the flame,
And the same dewy glance
And soft-waving beard.

Outside fell the snow
Outside they roared:
"There's no judgement and there's no judge"
And in his cracked room, the shattered 
Angels sang about Jerusalem of the above
*
*


----------



## rylah

*What will happen in Israel after the population triples? - Chapter 1 of the series "Israel 2030"
*
Forget about the last decade highlights, and take a look to the future,
how many railways will we have to add in 10 years? And how will it be for us in our tiny country?

The video is not translated yet, but the video in itself gives the sense about the focus of the progress. Main highlights:


Israel is probably going to be the only country in the world that will triple its population during the 21st century.
The projects that are already on the tables, we will see on the ground in 2030.
More shared areas, here's an example of a project that was already approved - a tower that includes 10 levels of public space that can be a school, above it 350 student apartments, above it 400 apartments for rent, and around it tens of thousands meters for employment. The buildings will have to be much more green, for example generation of energy in the level of the building, not only on the city or the power-station level. Buildings with much more vegetation.
Additional 2 million cars on the road, but as well less reliance on private vehicles. Won't be able to rely as much on private transportation, we'll have 10 new railway roads and trams.
But until the public transport revolution arrives in the big metropolitan areas, the private vehicle revolution already arrived. Mitsubishi, Renault and Nissan received a play ground here in Israel, to actually test and develop how the new energy technologies can actually apply to their products in practice. A new lab to coordinate the developments of the newest Israeli companies, that will be installed in cars in the next decade.
More electric cars, and transportation based on smart cities that communicate with each other. And autonomous taxis that are totally different from the conduct of today's driving. Passenger's economy - no wheels or pedals, more like specialized spaces for rest or meetings. The industry is expected to reach 7 trillion in 2050 around the world.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

*Bernie Sanders on Jews and Israel.*
*by Eric Rozenman (January 2020)*






_Orthodox Boys, _Bernard Perlin, 1948
*
Attempts to kosher Bernie Sanders* for Jewish and pro-Israel voters in the 2020 Democratic Party presidential primaries won’t work. They recall the scene in _Duck Soup_ in which Chico Marx, pretending to be Groucho, demands of the ever-flustered Margaret Dumond, “Who you gonna believe, me or your lying eyes?” When it comes to the senator from Vermont, his chronic problems with Jewishness and the Jewish state are plain to see.

As part of his effort to claim an implicit political _hechsher_ (kosher certification), Sanders published an essay, “How to Fight Antisemitism,” November 11 in the left-wing magazine _Jewish Current. _One might have been tempted to believe it had one not seen the senator bond with Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.), perhaps the most anti-Jewish, anti-Israel member of the U.S. House of Representatives, a few days earlier.

Omar made headlines early in 2019 for her assertion that congressional support for close U.S.-Israel ties “is all about the Benjamins”—campaign contributions from pro-Israel individuals and political action committees. She twice echoed the classic anti-Jewish dual loyalty canard. Before arriving in Congress, Omar repeated hoary Christian and Islamic depictions of Jews, this time as Israelis, as demonic: “Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel.”

Not Kosher: Bernie Sanders on Jews and Israel


----------



## Mindful

^A month earlier, Rabbi Ammiel Hirsch, senior rabbi at New York City’s Stephen Wise Free Synagogue and a leader in the U.S. Reform Judaism movement, warned that “the crisis of antisemitism within the UK's Labour Party began with intense anti-Israel animosity at the party’s margins. That anti-Zionism increasingly devolved into the downright antisemitism of the Labour Party itself,” _The Algemeiner_ reported. “I fear that a similar process is beginning here in the United States.”

Hirsch said “the Democratic Party is increasingly tolerant of voices that are opposed to Israel’s existence. To allow this process to go unchecked will cause irreparable harm to the bilateral U.S.-Israel relationship and to the Democratic Party itself.”

One trusts that Bernie Sanders, a Bourbon-like bobble-head—having forgotten nothing and learned nothing—when it comes to socialism, stands “on the wrong side of history.” It obvious that when it comes to antisemitism and anti-Zionism, he stands on the unkosher side of politics.


----------



## rylah

*Albert 'Amar & Sagiv Cohen - El Nora 'Alilah*

**


----------



## rylah

*The Truth about the Jewish Temple Today *
*- **Tenth of Tevet*


----------



## rylah

*The Fast of the 10th of Tevet and the Four Fasts*
* - Rabbi Zamir Cohen*


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *Bernie Sanders on Jews and Israel.*
> 
> *by **Eric Rozenman** (January 2020)*
> 
> 
> 
> _Orthodox Boys, _Bernard Perlin, 1948
> 
> 
> *Attempts to kosher Bernie Sanders* for Jewish and pro-Israel voters in the 2020 Democratic Party presidential primaries won’t work. They recall the scene in _Duck Soup_ in which Chico Marx, pretending to be Groucho, demands of the ever-flustered Margaret Dumond, “Who you gonna believe, me or your lying eyes?” When it comes to the senator from Vermont, his chronic problems with Jewishness and the Jewish state are plain to see.
> 
> 
> As part of his effort to claim an implicit political _hechsher_ (kosher certification), Sanders published an essay, “How to Fight Antisemitism,” November 11 in the left-wing magazine _Jewish Current. _One might have been tempted to believe it had one not seen the senator bond with Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.), perhaps the most anti-Jewish, anti-Israel member of the U.S. House of Representatives, a few days earlier.
> 
> 
> Omar made headlines early in 2019 for her assertion that congressional support for close U.S.-Israel ties “is all about the Benjamins”—campaign contributions from pro-Israel individuals and political action committees. She twice echoed the classic anti-Jewish dual loyalty canard. Before arriving in Congress, Omar repeated hoary Christian and Islamic depictions of Jews, this time as Israelis, as demonic: “Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel.”
> 
> 
> Not Kosher: Bernie Sanders on Jews and Israel


1. I think it's time for the young generation of Jews in Israel and America to initiate a new contemporary channel for open meting for cultural and political discourse, that could give stage to talented representatives of the young generation.

2. Probably most already can't ignore their gut feeling that there's something critically big going on regarding everyone - no Jewish community was left out.

Rabbi Yitzhak, Rabbi Arush and many other already in the beginning of the last decade 'sounding the Shofar', covered their feet in dust of many cities abroad alerting people to get rid of their belongings and come to Israel as quickly as possible. Much of what they said then sounded like spooky stories, who can ignore now?

There uncomfortable things that need to be urgently discussed and clarified, between the nation dwelling in Zion and diaspora, things that cannot be pronounced by politicians, even those who evidently best of their intentions regarding the Jewish people.

We all need to have a talk, evidently urgent.

Not the one where Pres. Trump understands PM Netanyahu and the Arab world can understand both of them, while none of them can understand Bernie Sanders.

It's kinda on the same subject, but it's just not gonna happen there.
Want it or not but we will unite either by our own initiative or we'll keep getting hit with harsh reality that we will experience collectively, either thousand miles away, or in the land that bears our name.our choice and we're (still) free to make it, but can't ignore.

And essentially the question is where do we merit more collectively first and then personally?

Because Hashem has His choice as well. And at some point...whether we get out of Egypt or our babies will be buried as bricks of walls of Pharaoh's cities and drowned in the river, or we "Do the Listen" with the Mountain raised from the ground above our heads...


Do we listen...are we gonna approach it from understanding, or forced to react out of fear.

In other words are we still left with the privilege not to listen and notice what were're experiencing collectively as one, no matter how far or the amount of effort to run from ourselves.

Honestly, and I'm here not to be PC or represent anyone but my views, but imagine it from this angle  - G-d gave us a country and 70 years, 3 generations to think what's actually going on

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This ^^^ is what I wrote on Thursday night, thought that I would edit it next day to make my thought clearer.

There was some urgency in the air, and various reports about 'something' significant developing on the ground...so I've put 4 coins to Tzdaka and went to sleep.
Next day it was confirmed Suleimani was eliminated.

My point is, I'm not sure Bernie is in anyway relevant anymore, in critical times there isn't much time left for convenient talks, if at all.

Ideally, in my view, the Israeli govt has to sound the Shofar with a clear warning,
and aggressively call for Diaspora Exodus from every tower and TV station.

But again, probably the time for that initiative is gone, those who got the message did and those who didn't can't run away - we will all experience what's already here and coming all together.

Question rather - how much virtue can the generation still gain in the coming days,
and will we know to hear the call of the hour.


----------



## RoccoR

Who are the Israelis*? *
⁜→ et al,

Thought:  _hechsher_ (kosher certification),
That is something...   I like that.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Return to Israel the Moment It's Possible,
Parshat Vayigash 2020, Beyond The 4 Amot*


*Israel National News - Parshat Vayigash: Return to Israel the moment it's possible*


This is previous week...
gives an angle to more clearly interpret the essence of the recent events,
in the American Jewish community specifically, and well, all around the Western world.


----------



## rylah

*MIDRISH “YALKUT SHIMONI” (Yeshaiyahu 60):*

*“Rabbi Yitzhak said: The year that  Melech HaMoshiach will be revealed, all the kings of the nations of the world will provoke each other. The king of Persia will threaten the king of Arabia and the king of Arabia will go to the king of Edom for advice.

Afterwards the king of Persia returns and destroys the world. The nations will be hysterical and frantic and fall on their faces and will be seized as by birth pains.

And the people of Israel will be frantic and hysterical and they will say, where will we come and go? Where will be come and go?

And Hashem will say to them: Do not fear my children, do not fear. All that I have done I did only for you. Why are you afraid? The time for your Redemption has come!"*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Comment)

Put 4 coins in Tzdaka  - make and effort now to do it each day,
3 as minimal common for a person and 1 extra for the entire House of Israel.

And each home can have a simple box especially for charity.
Coins can be of smallest nominal, what's is consistent effort.

Tzdaka is one of the three main ways of kindness,
specifically listed as capable of saving lives.


----------



## rylah

Country Under Flood -Updates 

*'Dean and Stav were pure, you saw it in their eyes'*

Yael Cohen, a cook who worked with Dean Shoshani of blessed memory at a restaurant in Tel Aviv, on Sunday spoke of her former coworker who was killed along with his partner, Stav Harari, in the Tel Aviv elevator disaster on Saturday.

"We would call him Dino, he was one of the leading cooks. Dino was very talented. You could see how much love he put into his food. He never compromised on the quality of the dish. It was as if he put his heart on the table. He had a talent that was acquired over time. He worked at several restaurants before he came to us. He flourished here and he brought new ideas. You always felt his hand in the food,” Cohen told _Radio 103FM_.

What were his plans?

"He opened his own new place. He was just at the start of his life and it was very unfortunate for us that he left. Two weeks ago he came to eat together with Stav and we talked about the new place and about wanting to come to eat there. You couldn't miss his presence. There was joy in him."

"We just came back from the funeral. There were a lot of people there. It shows how many hearts this couple touched. Lots of young and old people were there. Lots of people from the neighborhood came. They were surrounded by lots of people. If there is one thing that is most powerful is that they were pure, you saw the purity in their eyes. They were such kindhearted people that you couldn't miss it."

*



*

*Man found dead in car carried away by flash flood*
*Flash floods claim another victim, after man found dead in car which had been carried away by flood waters.*






"Venice in Nahariyah"

"Venice" in Tel-Aviv area

*6/1/20 - Kineret (Sea of Galilee) raises by 9cm.*
*7/1/20 - Kineret raises by 5cm, overall 56 cm from the beginning of the winter season*

*



*

Snow in Marom Golan


----------



## rylah

*In Jerusalem, the world of Talmud study fetes its newest superstars — women*
*Thousands of women gathered in the nation's buildings for the end of the Shas, an exciting event that takes place once every seven years.*

3,300 women took part in the ending of the Shas in The Nation's Buildings in Jerusalem this evening (Sunday). The event was initiated by the "Encore" organization that accessed the Daf Yomi (Daily Page) study for women through podcasts and online lessons.

The Rebbanit Michelle Farber Cohen, of the evening Initiatives, who taught Shas over the past seven years, said that "In our world where women are progressing in the academic world and achieving achievements in all walks of life, it is important that even in the study of Torah and Judaism, we understand the depth and intellectual learning that underpins our religion. See the thousands of women arriving tonight from anywhere in Israel and around the world to attend the Shas graduation event."

"For me," said Farber Cohen, "this finale is the opening shot for the 14th cycle that opens this week.The Hadran Society was set up to make sure that in the next seven and a half years, thousands more women will come, for whom the Daf Yomi (Daily Page) study will be more natural and more accessible. "

Making History! Join us and watch the global Siyum HaShas for Women LIVE from Binyanei Hauma, Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

*The secret to bring Moshiach - The fast of the 10th of Tevet - Rabbi Alon Anava*

Why do we fast on the 10th day of Tevet?
Find out what can be achieved on this day.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Spiritually & Physically Protected ✡︎*

*



*
*Rudy Rochman Page*


----------



## rylah

*



*


----------



## rylah

When we get tired, we can close our eyes and lean on each other.


----------



## rylah

Torah portion of this week:










*THE FREEDOM TO SHAPE OUR DESTINY: PARASHAT VAYECHI*


----------



## rylah

From this week's Torah portion:


----------



## rylah

*Hayim Yisrael  -  Shabat Sheli (My Shabbat)
*
A fracture upon fracture on a heart that still remembers
Wants the innocence
The loneliness that still burns and Your image that remains again
She has a meaning
One ladder and angels asking
Please don't hide the countenance for the lovers

All the tears in the world
Everything is concluded complete and disappears
I breathe a little and here You are the Shabbat

My G-d how good
Here came my Shabbat to do me good
In my life I have cried enough
The voice of my beloved here is coming to save and guard me
And my beloved, and around me are walls and towers breaking from within my songs

The happiness surrounds, the Shabbat wraps me all and the heart remembers
Jumping with the verses and the songs raise, raise, and there's no hiding of countenance
And one great G-d, master of all deeds, kindness and mercy and light of life


----------



## rylah

From Israel with love - peaceful Shabbat to all...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Amir Benayoun - Tamid Oto Davar*

Song written by Natan Goshen.


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmaliah - Bar Yohai *

The most uplifting laid back groove ever


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi David Bar-Hayim on purpose of Zionism*

**


----------



## rylah

*Rabbenu Mosheh ben Maimon - 'The Great Eagle'
*
Today is the Hilulah (yehrtzeit) of Rabbenu Moshe ben Maimon, also known as Maimonides.

"From Mosheh to Mosheh, there wasn't as Mosheh"...why?
Because he's the only one who grasped the entire scope of Jewish law and collected it into a single work of 14 books of the Mishneh Torah. 

He wasn't called 'The Great Eagle' for nothing.

This was and still monumental, he's studied not only but Jews but all over the world, and this was not his only epic work. Schools and medical centers are called after him, his works are standard requirements in history, and philosophy faculties. There's just too much to tell...   

In Arabic used to sign - "Abu Amran Musah ibn Abdullah al Cortobi al Israeli".

Watch this,translation included:


----------



## rylah

*Maimonides: Life and Legacy*


----------



## rylah

This week Torah portion


----------



## rylah

*BRIEF ENCOUNTERS | Last living Jewish member of ancient Jewish town of Peki'in speaks out*

*85 year old Margalit Zinati, the last living member of the Zinati family, one of the oldest Jewish families, has dedicated her life to "keeping the Jewish flame alive" in the village of Peqi'in, where she was born and raised. Today the town is a Druze village but was once home to a thriving Jewish community until 1938 when all the Jews fled the town due to persecution.*

(Comment)
Margalit Zinati is not just the "last remnant of the Jewish community in Pki'in",
they were always among the last remnant, the Zinati family never left.

Also known as the Musta'arabeh, they live in the midst of Arab majority towns for the sole purpose of guarding the Jewish flame and inheritance, but the Zinati is the only one publicly known, because not many can go public. Some did, several very ancient families, showed their hidden Mezuza's and Tefilin for some university research, it didn't go well.

This is also why in no way can we forsake any inch of Judea,
and enough a clue for the wise.


----------



## rylah

*Natan Goshen with Yishay Ribo - Nehake Lecha (We'll Wait For You)*

The smell of the battles is still in the air
A tired nation putting bandages on its wounds
Sitting counting its days

Shouts of shame all over the town
Generation wants Tshuvah now
Eligible and not guilty

In a body tired of failures
In a heart broken to peaces
We will wait for You to receive our faces
To You have we called at nights
And more will we scream in the streets
Have mercy on us Father, redeem us

Time passes everyone is in hurry
Generation is speeding up its time
Wants everything now

Sun in grey sky
Nation in the land of its forefathers
Still fighting for its life.


----------



## rylah

*Va'era: Rabbi Ya'akov Abuhatzera*


----------



## rylah

This week's Torah portion...


----------



## rylah

*



*
*FREEWILL: USE IT OR LOSE IT | PARASHAT VA’ERA*


----------



## rylah

*Gil'ad Brounstein - Mizmor LeDavid*

A song of David.
Prepare for the Lord, [you] sons of the mighty; prepare for the Lord glory and might.
Prepare for the Lord the glory due His name; prostrate yourselves to the Lord
in the place beautified with sanctity.

The voice of the Lord is upon the waters; the God of glory thunders; the Lord is over the vast waters.
The voice of the Lord is in strength; the voice of the Lord is in beauty.
The voice of the Lord breaks the cedars, yea, the Lord breaks the cedars of Lebanon.

He causes them to dance like a calf, Lebanon and Sirion like a young wild ox.

The voice of the Lord cleaves with flames of fire.
The voice of the Lord causes the desert to quake; the Lord causes the desert of Kadesh to quake.
The voice of the Lord will frighten the hinds and strip the forests, 
and in His Temple everyone speaks of His glory.

The Lord sat [enthroned] at the flood; the Lord sat as King forever.
The Lord shall grant strength to His people; the Lord shall bless His people with peace.

- King David A"H (Psalm 29)​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Sarah Eliash again on Temple Mount: "There is a big makeover here"*
*The education woman ascended to the Temple Mount in honor of Rosh Hodesh (new month beginning), and was pleasantly impressed with the changes taking place there. **Eliash says that when Jews feel more comfortable praying their prayers - "It's a whole other world".*


Education woman Sarah Eliash joined the Aliyah today with many women, visiting the site for the first time in many years in honor of Rosh Hashanah. Eliash was deeply impressed by the positive changes the place was going through and said excitedly. The educationist emphasized that in her eyes the change was the role of the Morabitat (groups of Muslim women employed by the Waqf to intimidate Jews on the Temple Mount and provoke confrontation with the police), who would chase Jews and prevent them from praying.

"And today, it's a whole other world", Eliash explains, "We're going here with a police escort that you feel is with us. They are kind, they smile, they care, they allow. And I really felt like we were starting to come home. You start to feel this place and put it in your veins".

Eliash was invited by Rina Ariel, from the Women's Movement For The Temple, to ascend on the eve of Rosh Hodesh (beginning of new month). The ascension is in memory of Hillel Ariel HY"D, every Rosh Hodesh. Today, other groups ascended in honor of Rosh Hodesh Shvat that begins tomorrow, among them a class of children who came to celebrate Bar Mitzvah and dozens of other women, as mentioned.

Source -  *Kipah.co.il *
**
(Comment) 
​_"In payment of righteous women were our forefathers redeemed from Egypt."_ - *R. Akiva in Shemot Raba*

_"And the generations are not redeemed but in the virtue of the righteous women in the generation; For it was said: He remembered His kindness and His faith to the house of Israel (Psalm 98). To the sons of Israel is not written here, rather to the house of Israel"_  - *R. Aha in Yalkut Shim'ony*​


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Wineries - 'Admon'  *






"For good life and peace
On this day of beginning of new month,
To have mercy on us ,
And redeem us"

Good month of Shvat to all House of Yisrael!


----------



## rylah

*The Orthodox Israeli journalist who infiltrated the 'quiet Jihad'*

Interview with Zvi Yehezkeli.


----------



## rylah

*The clear weather made it possible to take a stunning photo - *
*from Tel Aviv to Mount Hermon*


----------



## rylah

*Photographed from a plane from north of the Judean Desert*

"And Said HaShem to Mosheh ascend to this mount of 'Avarim
and see the land that I gave to the people of Israel"
- BaMidbar 27:12​
The Alon settlement in Judean mountains and Mount Hermon, on a clear day.
Our beautiful country...


----------



## rylah

*Sovereignty! Because this is our Land!*

Eventually inevitable.
If not today, in the next two decades.
There's not as much living space left in Tel-Aviv either.
Either the Negev area, or Judea.
And Tel-Aviv is right in front of it.


----------



## rylah

*Rav Shmuel Eliyahu - Israel Torah*

*http://www.BringThemHome.org.il *- Aliyah Now


----------



## rylah

*Idan Bakshi with Rabbi Yigal Cohen - Bo Takir Et Aba Yeled*

'Come to get to know Father kid.'


----------



## rylah

*Naftali Kempeh - Ameich Ami (Your People Are My People)*

"So will HaShem do to me and so will add,
for death will separate between me and You.

For towards what You go I go,
and where You lodge I lodge.

Your people are my people,
and Your God is my God."
* - Megilat Rut*​
**


----------



## Mindful

Does Our Existence Depend on the IDF or on Torah?

Posted: 06 Feb 2020 11:45 AM PST

A few months ago, I posted an essay from Rav Eliezer Melamed about the importance of serving in the IDF. An anonymous commentator just submitted the following comment on an old post:
It amazes me once again that the author continues to hold by the common misconception in the Modern Orthodox community that while Torah learning is a mitzvah, serving in the IDF is a much greater one because Israel's existence depends on it. Does Am Yisroel's existence not depend on Torah learning as well? Is Torah learning not the basis of the existence of the Jewish people?
How many people can see the enormous fatal flaw in his argument? If you don't see it, take a moment to think before reading further.

Here goes!





Mr. Anonymous is committing the common fallacy of using the term "Torah" in an ambiguous way. Yes, Am Yisroel's existence depends on Torah learning as well - in fact, more so than it depends on the IDF (since the IDF only ensures the survival of Jews in Israel, whereas Torah is the lifeblood of the Jewish People everywhere). However, Am Yisroel's existence does not depend on the _particular _Torah learning of charedi men who are currently receiving a draft deferral. There are plenty of other people learning Torah - including people who are _in _the IDF!!!

Now, of course you could also make the same argument about Israel depending on the IDF - that it doesn't depend on particular service of 40,000 charedim. Indeed it doesn't. But that's not the point. The point is that since in general Israel requires an army, and in general it is a mitzvah to participate and share this responsibility, there is no reason for charedi yeshiva students to get a deferral.


----------



## rylah

*Mosheh Ben Ari - Enatzel (I'll Be Saved)

*


----------



## rylah

*SONG OF DEFIANCE | PARASHAT BESHALACH*

_And the Children of Israel departed defiantly." (14:8)_

After decades of slavery and oppression, Am Yisrael tastes freedom. As they take their first steps toward the harsh desert, they face a future of hope, identity, faith; a future of Torah and Eretz Yisrael. With the cavalry of Egyptian soldiers on their heels, they reach the edge of the sea. Suddenly realizing they were trapped, their hearts filled with a double fear: on one hand, having to face their oppressors yet again, on the other, the unknown reality of the desert. For some, Egypt still embodied the place of life, while desert conjured up visions of death. _"Better to serve Egypt than to die in the wilderness!" (14:12)_

There is something powerful about the Jewish desire to live, and the willingness to compromise comfort and security for the sake of that life. And yet, just when their despair is at its peak, *Bnei Yisrael* watched as their pursuers were swallowed up by the sea. The miracle of the splitting of Yam Suf was yet another sign that God was watching over them, protecting them, and encouraging them in their pursuit of freedom. The feelings of relief overwhelmed them and they burst into song, led by *Miriam, the sister of Moses.* Their insecurity, shame, and fears were transformed into exhilarating prayers of thanks, and the people celebrated the next step to the fulfillment of their destiny as a nation.

Full article: *Israel Forever - Parashat 'Beshalach'*


----------



## rylah

*Roi Harush Ft Gad Elbaz - Vearikoti Lachem Bracha*

"And I shall fill You with blessing to no end..." (Malachi)

**


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Does Our Existence Depend on the IDF or on Torah?
> 
> Posted: 06 Feb 2020 11:45 AM PST
> 
> A few months ago, I posted an essay from Rav Eliezer Melamed about the importance of serving in the IDF. An anonymous commentator just submitted the following comment on an old post:
> It amazes me once again that the author continues to hold by the common misconception in the Modern Orthodox community that while Torah learning is a mitzvah, serving in the IDF is a much greater one because Israel's existence depends on it. Does Am Yisroel's existence not depend on Torah learning as well? Is Torah learning not the basis of the existence of the Jewish people?
> How many people can see the enormous fatal flaw in his argument? If you don't see it, take a moment to think before reading further.
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Anonymous is committing the common fallacy of using the term "Torah" in an ambiguous way. Yes, Am Yisroel's existence depends on Torah learning as well - in fact, more so than it depends on the IDF (since the IDF only ensures the survival of Jews in Israel, whereas Torah is the lifeblood of the Jewish People everywhere). However, Am Yisroel's existence does not depend on the _particular _Torah learning of charedi men who are currently receiving a draft deferral. There are plenty of other people learning Torah - including people who are _in _the IDF!!!
> 
> Now, of course you could also make the same argument about Israel depending on the IDF - that it doesn't depend on particular service of 40,000 charedim. Indeed it doesn't. But that's not the point. The point is that since in general Israel requires an army, and in general it is a mitzvah to participate and share this responsibility, there is no reason for charedi yeshiva students to get a deferral.




Rabbi Melamed is a very dear warm person.

As to the theme of the article - the Jewish nation is a spiritual nation, and so the Jewish army was always divided so that for every soldier on the battlefield there was one in the back studying Torah to protect him. In every army there's a navy, air force, troops...in the Jewish army there's an integral 'Yeshivah corps'.

The interesting part, is that those who were on the battlefield were actually the most learned, those not, simply were not allowed into the camp.

Reminds me of that time when Baba Sali Ztzvk"l, who's Hillulah was previous week, recieved 2 Yeshivah students who got a draft bill, and expected to get excused. To which Baba Sali answered -_ "Go out in peace, return in peace! Strenghten and be brave!"_. When they tried to argue "but this...and that...", he only repeated _"Why? Go out in peace, return in peace. Raise and succeed!"._

Or the one when Rabbi Uziel Ztzvk"l, the 'First to Zion' who was living in Jerusalem when during the war of independence was under attack by Jordan. He gave out an order allowing to dig trenches during Shabat. And on that same night took a shovel and went to help the young men.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Sagiv Cohen - Song Of The Sea
*
_"And HaShem redeemed Yisrael on that day from the hand of Egypt._
_And Yisrael saw Egypt dead on the shore._
_And Yisrael saw the great hand that Hashem did to Egypt._
_And  the nation feared HaShem, and had faith in HaShem and Mosheh his servant._
_And then Mosheh and Bnei Yisrael sang this song..."  _
_- _Shemot​
The Song of the Sea, which the Israelites sang after the Red Sea was ripped for them, and after the Egyptians drowned pursuing them, is the mother of all Hebrew singing.

This song that burst out of the new nation in such a momentous crisis and redemption was set to be told every morning by the people for generations. Recalling the miracles that occurred to Israel upon their birth as a nation, each morning at the end of this song, Israel declare what their forefathers declared when passing through the Red Sea  - HaShem will reign forever!

This Shabbat was the 'Shabbat of Song'...


----------



## rylah

*Shlichim - The beauty of Israel*


----------



## rylah

*Revivo Project in conversation with a fan from Saudia *

Starts Hebrew, then English...in parts.
The Ravivo Project are mainly singing old Jewish songs and Israeli classics,
not much Arabic music, more of what's called Mediterranean, however seems to find new interest now, where previously it seemed unlikely.


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Praying for China at the Kotel*

Thousands of Jews came to the Western Wall from across the country to pray for the good health of people in China at the behest of Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu, Chief Rabbi of the city of Tzfat and member of the Chief Rabbinate Council, in response to his call on Thursday night for faithful Jews to assemble at the Western Wall on Sunday, to “pray for the people of China who are in great distress.”


“Tens of thousands of people are in isolation, millions under quarantine,” the rabbi’s press release said. “One fifth of the world’s inhabitants experience great anxiety. About each and every one of them it was said: ‘Beloved is man for he was created in the image [of God]’ (Mishna Avot, 3:14).”

Earlier on Thursday, Rabbi Eliahu posted an exceptionally moving message, saying, “There is a tradition held by the people of Israel, that one blessing draws another. And when there was an epidemic in the nation of Israel, King David taught us to thank and bless every favor we receive from God, and so the plague stopped (II Samuel 24). That gift which we received from King David, we want to pass on to the Chinese people.”






Rabbi Ouri Sherki explained in English:

“The People of Israel are in the heart of the world, and when there is one organ that is sick, our rabbis say that the whole world is also sick.

“So when we feel the suffering of the Chinese people and [thus] the whole world we pray for them; we pray because we are part of humanity and they are part of us.

“We want them, we beg them to pray also to the Creator of the world together with us when we pray for them, so they will pray also for the welfare of China and also all humanity."


----------



## rylah

*New Era: Arab, African countries choose Israel over Palestinians*
_Many Arab and African countries are “coming to grips with the realization that the Palestinian issue … is not in their national interest.”_

They say history repeats itself, but sometimes, history is made.

When eight Arab countries gathered in 1967 in Khartoum, Sudan, to condemn Israel just months after the Six-Day War and announce what became known as the “Three No’s” — no peace, no recognition, no negotiations — none of them could have imagined that 53 years later, Sudan’s leader would go out of his way to meet an Israeli leader to say “yes” to establishing diplomatic relations.

And that is exactly what happened this week when Sudanese Gen. Abdel-Fattah al-Burhan, the head of Sudan’s transitional government, flew to Uganda to meet with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, who was there for a meeting with its leader, Yoweri Museveni.

Dore Gold, president of the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs, told JNS the meeting between Netanyahu and al-Burhan was the “crowning achievement” of the prime minister’s visit.

“This week is a week in which the Arab world is being mobilized by the PLO to oppose the Trump plan,” he said.

“And if you are going to expect anything this week, it would be Arab states pulling back from Israel. What is so ironic with the Sudanese move is that Israel is being embraced by Sudan precisely at a time when the Arab League is pulling back.”

“That also makes this into a very big deal,” he added.

For Israel, the meeting marks a major step towards improving ties with both African and Arab countries.

Gold, previously director-general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, had a hand in furthering Israel’s diplomatic ties in Africa.

Israel renewed diplomatic ties with Guinea in 2016. After Netanyahu visited Chad for a renewal of ties in 2019, it was reported that Israel was working to formalize ties with Sudan.

According to Gold, Sudan is a huge country with a contemporary history, “which made it one of the centers of jihadi Islam for many years.”

Gold referred back to the 1990s, when Hassan Turabi, Sudan’s leader at the time, hosted a dozen or more terror organizations for their annual meeting, and which included the Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, the PLO and Hezbollah.

“The most infamous guest of the Sudanese government in the ’90s was a Saudi dissident named Osama bin Laden,” he said. “So that makes Sudan a very significant place.”

Sudan, which is an Arab-Muslim-majority country that borders Egypt to the south, has long been viewed as a hostile nation towards the Jewish state.






Full article: *World Israel News*


----------



## rylah

*Kinneret just 1 meter from maximum level*

The level of the lake has been rising an average of 2 centimeters per day so that the lake is likely to be full by the end of April, if not before.

Lake Kinneret (Sea of Galilee) is fast approaching its maximum level for the first time since 2013. After the heavy rains this winter, the Kinneret's level on Wednesday morning was -209.86 meters, the Kinneret Authority reports, up 2 meters since the start of the rainy season, and 1.06 meters below its maximum level.

The level of the freshwater lake has been rising an average of 2 centimeters per day so that the lake is likely to be full by the end of April, if not before. When the lake is full, the dam at the southern end of the lake near Kibbutz Deganya is opened, allowing the water to flow down the River Jordan to the Dead Sea.

More rain is expected over the next few days. After the exceptionally heavy rains of the past two months, most parts of the country have had close to their annual average rainfall, according to Meteo-tech. 683 millimeters of rain has fallen in Safed this season (annual average 718), 531 millimeters in Haifa (550), 488 millimeters in Tel Aviv (560), 549 millimeters in Jerusalem (582) and 163 millimeters in Beersheva (205).





*Globes*


----------



## Mindful

_JNS.org_ – The all-female tank crews that the Israel Defense Forces will create this coming year will have the mission of defending the Egyptian and Jordanian border against intrusion by terror squads.

The creation of the border-defense tank units announced last month also seems to reflect the IDF’s need to allocate additional numbers of male tank personnel to units that will have a very different task: crossing into enemy territory in the event of a land war.

IDF’s Pioneering All-Women Tank Crews to Provide Protection of Israel’s South


----------



## rylah

*Only 88 cm left for the Sea of Galilee to be full*
*Since the beginning of the winter, the level has risen by more than two meters. • As a result there is a possibility that the Degania dam will open - for the first time in 25 years*

The Sea of Galilee rose 5 cm last weekend and is currently measuring -209.68 meters, according to the Water Authority. A wider look brings up amazing data.

Since the beginning of winter in November, it is an elevation of 2,105 meters to the Sea of Galilee.
As of today morning, till full capacity now it's only missing only 88 cm.







As a result, the Water Authority is preparing for the possibility of opening the Degania dam. As early as three weeks ago, the authority has set a level of elevation points where the dam will be opened. The critical points were defined according to time points during the remaining winter months until the end of April, and taking into account the level expected at these times.

For example, one landmark would be if on March 21, the Sea of Galilee's forecast for the next five days would pass the -209.0 meter level, which is 20 inches below the upper red line.

The decision was made with the understanding that the dam cannot be opened until the condition, where the Sea of Galilee reaches the upper red line, which is - 208.8 meters. This is because the rate of rise in the level may be significantly faster than the ability to release water from the Sea of Galilee through the Degania Dam. As mentioned, the level of the Sea of Galilee was -209,995 meters this morning.






Degania dam, located in the southern part of the Sea of Galilee, regulates its flow of water south of the Jordan River and further down the Dead Sea. In a particularly rainy year, when the Sea of Galilee is rising and approaching the upper red line, the water authority must decide whether to approve the opening of the dam to prevent flooding in communities located on the shores.

*Israel Hayom*


----------



## rylah

*Amazing! Banias Waterfall in a spectacular view 
of powerful flow this morning
*
The Banyas river is located at the foot of Mount Hermon, north of the Golan Heights. The spring is the source of the Banias River, one of the main tributaries of the Jordan River.


----------



## rylah

*The Revivo Project - Nagilah Haleluyah
*
Let's rejoice Halleluyah, let's rejoice
Let's rejoice Halleluyah, let's rejoice
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption

אל שדי my G-d my G-d, return the remains of my fellows
And expel my open haters, and expel my declared enemies, my soul can't stand them no more
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption...

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
My G-d dwelling heavens
Build Your House in Your Greatness
When will You come to You will I sacrifice
The sacrifice of the First Donation

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
Only One, and there's no second to You,
Raise and guard me
Graze me through green pastures
Knowing the hidden
Our nice land, our ancient land...

I thank You for answering me
And You've been my redemption
That is the day of doing of my Lord
Let's rejoice and be happy within Him

Here's how well, and how favorable
A tribe of brothers, all together, together, together


----------



## Mindful

Lustick begins his argument by suggesting that a “two-state solution” or “one-state solution” are mistaken and obfuscating terms. Instead of “two-state solution,” he wants us to understand the “two-state _paradigm_.” And instead of “one-state solution,” he suggests the “one-state _reality_.” There is no one-state solution; but there is, from the river to the sea, one state. And that state is called Israel.

By “paradigm,” Lustick means “an array of concepts, assumptions, agendas, questions, commitments, and beliefs associated with a partitionist approach to the ‘problem of Palestine.’” Paradigms in politics, like in science, “are shared beliefs strong enough to guide thinking about difficult problems for long periods of time.” But no paradigm, analytic or scientific, lasts forever, and problems arise when one remains wedded to a paradigm that has become obsolete, like continuing to believe the flat-earth paradigm after Pythagoras or the ancient notions of gravity after the advent of Newtonian physics. In such cases, continuing to think in obsolete paradigms is not only unhelpful, but also becomes counterproductive. When, how, and why paradigms fail or become obsolete are important questions for hard scientists, social scientists, and even theologians (see, for example, Zalman Schachter-Shalomi’s 1991 book _Paradigm Shift_). Unmasking their failure is also a crucial part of keeping a community connected to the challenges they face in order to productively consider the best options to seemingly intractable problems.

Let’s Stop Lying About the Two-State Solution


----------



## rylah

*Sruli & Netanel \\ Tefillin (Official Music Video)*

"Don't say we've already put it on,
Don't forget where we came from,
It's a connection of ages..."


----------



## rylah

This week's Torah portion...

*PARASHAT TETZAVEH - **DRESSED FOR THE OCCASION OF JEWISH LEADERSHIP*

This is the week of the Kohanim - the priests who dedicated their lives to the service in the Temple. For the first time in the Torah since his birth, Moses’ name is not mentioned even once, other than the first-person narrative of the book of Deuteronomy. Aaron, the newly appointed High Priest, is referenced more than 30 times. Does this indicate a shift in the paradigm of leadership? What is the implication of these priests on the whole of the Jewish people - both then, and now? And what is the meaning of the very detailed description of the priestly garments while serving in the sanctuary?

Read full article: *Israel Forever*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> This week's Torah portion...
> 
> *PARASHAT TETZAVEH - **DRESSED FOR THE OCCASION OF JEWISH LEADERSHIP*
> 
> This is the week of the Kohanim - the priests who dedicated their lives to the service in the Temple. For the first time in the Torah since his birth, Moses’ name is not mentioned even once, other than the first-person narrative of the book of Deuteronomy. Aaron, the newly appointed High Priest, is referenced more than 30 times. Does this indicate a shift in the paradigm of leadership? What is the implication of these priests on the whole of the Jewish people - both then, and now? And what is the meaning of the very detailed description of the priestly garments while serving in the sanctuary?
> 
> Read full article: *Israel Forever*



Rylah, I'm doing an online Talmud course. Just finished the prayers/blessings on the variations of food in a meal.


----------



## rylah

This week's Torah portion... well...  just READ it.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week's Torah portion...
> 
> *PARASHAT TETZAVEH - **DRESSED FOR THE OCCASION OF JEWISH LEADERSHIP*
> 
> This is the week of the Kohanim - the priests who dedicated their lives to the service in the Temple. For the first time in the Torah since his birth, Moses’ name is not mentioned even once, other than the first-person narrative of the book of Deuteronomy. Aaron, the newly appointed High Priest, is referenced more than 30 times. Does this indicate a shift in the paradigm of leadership? What is the implication of these priests on the whole of the Jewish people - both then, and now? And what is the meaning of the very detailed description of the priestly garments while serving in the sanctuary?
> 
> Read full article: *Israel Forever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rylah, I'm doing an online Talmud course. Just finished the prayers/blessings on the variations of food in a meal.
Click to expand...


Probably the most warm and moving thing I've heard all day.
Neshamah, sincerely thanks for sharing 

Bat Melech, Shabat Shalom.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week's Torah portion...
> 
> *PARASHAT TETZAVEH - **DRESSED FOR THE OCCASION OF JEWISH LEADERSHIP*
> 
> This is the week of the Kohanim - the priests who dedicated their lives to the service in the Temple. For the first time in the Torah since his birth, Moses’ name is not mentioned even once, other than the first-person narrative of the book of Deuteronomy. Aaron, the newly appointed High Priest, is referenced more than 30 times. Does this indicate a shift in the paradigm of leadership? What is the implication of these priests on the whole of the Jewish people - both then, and now? And what is the meaning of the very detailed description of the priestly garments while serving in the sanctuary?
> 
> Read full article: *Israel Forever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rylah, I'm doing an online Talmud course. Just finished the prayers/blessings on the variations of food in a meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the most warm and moving thing I've heard all day.
> Neshamah, sincerely thanks for sharing
> 
> Bat Melech, Shabat Shalom.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

This week's Torah portion -

*“Parsha Tetzaveh: True Leadership” with Rabbi Liady*

True leaders? Why wasn't Mosheh's (Moses) A"H name even mentioned?

**
*THIS SHABBAT - Parashat ZACHOR, a Torah Obligation*

Is this Shabbat like the rest? Why should we be extra careful about this one?

**


----------



## rylah

*Zachor: The assault of Amalek*
*Torah from Israel's first Chief Rabbi Avraham Yitzhak Kook ztz"l*

Amalek attacked the Israelites at Rephidim, intentionally targeting the weak and those lagging behind. Joshua engaged Amalek in battle, successfully defending Israel against this merciless enemy. Then God instructed Moses:

“Write this as a reminder in the book, and recite it in Joshua’s ears: I will completely obliterate the memory of Amalek from under the heavens.” (Exod. 17:14)
Why did God command Moses to write down His promise to obliterate Amalek in the Torah? And why did Joshua need to be told verbally? Couldn’t Joshua just read what was written in the Torah?

*Two Missions*
The people of Israel have two national missions. At Mount Sinai, God informed them that they would be a _mamlechet_ _kohanim_ (“kingdom of priests”) as well as a _goy_ _kadosh_ (“holy nation”) (Exod. 19:6). What is the difference between these two goals?

_Mamlechet_ _kohanim_ refers to the aspiration to uplift the entire world, so that all will recognize God. The people of Israel will fulfill this mission when they function as kohanim for the world, teaching them God’s ways.

But the Jewish people are not just a tool to elevate the rest of the world. They have their own intrinsic value, and they need to perfect themselves on their own special level. The central mission of Israel is to fulfill its spiritual potential and become a _goy_ _kadosh_. If Israel’s sole function was to uplift the rest of the world, they would not have been commanded with mitzvot that isolate them from the other nations, such as the laws of _kashrut_ and circumcision.

*Two Torahs*
God divided the Torah, our guide to fulfill our spiritual missions, into two components: the Written Law and the Oral Law. The written Torah was revealed to the entire world; all nations can access these teachings. God commanded that the Torah be written “in a clear script” (Deut. 27:8) - in seventy languages, so that it would be accessible to all peoples (_Sotah_ 7:5). The Written Torah was meant to enlighten the entire world.

The Oral Law, on the other hand, belongs solely to the Jewish people. Since this part of Torah was not meant to be committed to writing, it is of a more concealed and less universal nature. In truth, the Oral Law is simply the received explanation of the Written Law, transmitted over the generations. Thus even the Written Torah is only fully accessible to Israel through the Oral Torah. But the other nations nevertheless merit a limited understanding of the Written Torah.

God’s Name and Throne

Amalek rejected both missions of Israel. Amalek cannot accept Israel as a _mamlechet_ _kohanim_ instructing the world, nor as a _goy_ _kadosh_, separate from the other nations with its own unique spiritual aspirations. God promised to “completely obliterate” ("_macho emcheh_") Amalek. In Hebrew, the verb is repeated, indicating that God will blot out both aspects of Amalek’s rejection of Israel.

Why did God command that His promise to destroy Amalek be written down and also transmitted orally? Since Amalek rejects Israel’s mission to elevate humanity, God commanded that His promise to obliterate Amalek be recorded in the Written Torah. The Written Law is, after all, the primary source of Israel’s moral influence on the world. And since Amalek also denies Israel’s unique spiritual heritage, God commanded that this promise be transmitted verbally, corresponding to the Oral Law, the exclusive Torah of Israel.

When Amalek has been utterly destroyed, the Jewish nation will be able to fulfill both of its missions. This is the significance of the statement of the Sages:

“God vowed that His Name and His Throne are not complete until Amalek’s name will be totally obliterated.” (Tanchuma _Ki_ _Teitzei_ 11; Rashi on Exod. 17:16)
What are “God’s Name” and “God’s Throne”? They are metaphors for Israel’s two missions: spreading knowledge of God - His Name - and creating a special dwelling place for God’s Presence in the world - His Throne. Amalek and its obstructionist worldview must be eradicated before these two goals can be accomplished.





*Arutz Shev'a*


----------



## rylah

*"And the plague stopped" : 'The First to Zion' Rabbi Yitshak Yosef compiled a special prayer to stop the Corona virus
*
*Prayer for stopping the last plague 'Corona', HaShem will guard and rescue*
*To be said at opening of the Torah ark on Shabbat, and on 2nd & 5th week's days*

"May there be will before You HaShem our G-d and G-d of our ancestors, that You're filled in Mercy on all inhabitants on earth, and on the inhabitants of this land, and protect us from all hard and bad decrees that are raging and coming to the world, and save us from every affliction, plague, disease and illness. 
And all the sick infected with disease heal them a complete healing. To You HaShem the Greatness and the Might and the Splendor and the Eternity and the Gory, for everything in heavens and on earth to You HaShem the Kingdom and the raising to every head, and You in Your hand every living soul and spirit of every human flesh, and in Your hand the power and the might to bring up and strengthen and entirely heal human, up to depression of soul, and nothing is hidden from You.

Therefore, may there be will before You the loyal G-d Father of Mercy, healer of every illness of 
His nation Yisrael, You are a loyal healer, send healing and remedy and raise with most Kindness and Mercy and Forgiveness to all the sick infected with this disease, please HaShem therefore sigh Your Mercy on all inhabitants of the world, and all Your nation Yisrael, stand please from the throne of Judgement and sit on the throne of Mercy, and enter beyond the letter of the law, and cancel above us all hard and bad decrees, _*"And Pinhas stood and prayed and the plague stopped"*_, and decree on us good decrees redemptions and pardons for the sake of Your Mercy, and tear the harshness of our Judgement decree, and may our virtues be read before You, raise help us and redeem us for Your Kindness.

*Hear please to the voice of our plea, for You hear each mouths' prayer, blessed (source of all blessings) hearing of prayer. May the sayings of my mouth and the expression of my heart be desired before You HaShem my Rock and my Redeemer. And may the verse be carried out in us: "All the illness that I have put upon Egypt I will not put upon You, for I am HaShem Your healer", amen.*




​
 SHARE IN YOUR COMMUNITY!


----------



## rylah

*A Special Purim Message From Jerusalem*

(Comment)
"V'Nahafochu ..." is the special power, potential of the month of Adar,
when in spite of everything, it turns around for the best. The ability to face what seems to be the verge of devastation with unshakable faith in HaShem, and eventually pass forth that stubborn hope, optimism and happiness through a long thread of generations up to today and to come.

Connect to that thread, don't let anything let You down, or lose hope, no matter what.
This is the month of Purim, the month of Adar, and Israel and the world as a whole, 
we certainly in need of a 'V'Nahafochu',

'Am Yisrael Hai!


----------



## rylah

*Yoav Yitzhak  - Shm'a Bkoli (Listen To Me)*

"...And even if it doesn't seem
I will always want the best for You
Even when I'm silent I won't run away
Only from afar will watch and guard You

Listen to Me
Not everything You know
Listen to Me
Because eventually You decide
Spare the suffering remove the pain
For only You My heart loves..."


----------



## rylah

*Meet the Exceptional Women who Made the Talmud Possible*

Brief overview of some of the ways in which outstanding women have contributed to the study of Talmud: as supporters, as enablers, and as teachers.


----------



## rylah

*The Women of Zionism*

The study of history almost always focuses on men. We all know that. That’s why this week we’re redressing the gender balance and unpacking ten awesome women of Zionism who have made - and who continue to make - an incredible impact on the State of Israel.

You’ve probably heard of some of these women, but others - and their achievements - have been relegated to the footnotes of history.

Which is crazy because starting from when the State of Israel was nothing more than a dream and a prayer, and Zionism was still just an idealistic phrase, women have played a tremendous part in shaping everything from language and medicine to literature and politics.

That’s why we’re super excited to make sure people know why Hemda Ben-Yehuda deserves just as much credit as her husband Eliezer for reviving the Hebrew language, why Rachel Yanait Ben-Zvi wasn’t just the wife of the second president of Israel, and how Ruth Calderon is affecting change in the very fabric of Israeli society.

 Our list of these top 10 women is not exhaustive. In fact, it barely scratches the surface.


----------



## TheParser

Who are the Israelis?

1. I feel that they are people  who want to have a safe place to live.

a. For thousands of years, they have been persecuted and slaughtered. They just ask to be let alone in that tiny strip of land called "Israel."

2. I feel that they have a right to consider Israel as a Jewish nation. If they permitted wide immigration, the country would eventually no longer be majority Jewish. That does not make sense to me.

3. Finally, they are people who yearn to be genuine friends with their neighbors and to help them develop their economies. (I have heard that some Arab countries secretly cooperate with Israel on certain matters anyway.)

4.  I hope that the younger generation of  people in  the Middle East  become friends and partners with the Israelis.


----------



## rylah

*Women Of Samaria - Modah Ani (I Thank)*

I thank every morning that You have returned my soul
I thank for the cloths that You put on my body
So I would not be cold

I thank every morning for the light, for my being
I thank for the bread that You put to my table
So I would not be hungry and not know pain

I thank for my innumerable smiles
For all my talents and all my poems I'll dedicate them all to You
You should know that I thank You

I will shout to You great is Your Name
To You I call Yah!
To You my life to You my heart and my thanks
To You I call Yah!

I thank every morning for my strength
For my father and my mother
I thank You for the rain You've given in my fields
To care for my loved You have given me my life

For the day of rest I thank You
For the abundance and blessing
For the family all of it is only thanks to You
You should know that I thank You

_"Come, let us sing praises to Lord; let us shout to the rock of our salvation
Let us greet His presence with thanksgiving; let us shout to Him with songs." (Psalm 95)_

For all my failures and disappointments I thank
My fears and obstacles they are all in my favor
There is no other in my heart I thank only You


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  rylah,

I probably don't say this enough...


rylah said:


> *Women Of Samaria - Modah Ani (I Thank)*


*(IN GREAT APPRECIATION)*

You have often posted examples of such beauty; but, if there was ever an argument for the existence of a Supreme Being, these voices are that strong evidence.




Amazed,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  rylah,
> 
> I probably don't say this enough...
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women Of Samaria - Modah Ani (I Thank)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(IN GREAT APPRECIATION)*
> 
> You have often posted examples of such beauty; but, if there was ever an argument for the existence of a Supreme Being, these voices are that strong evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazed,
> R
Click to expand...


Excuse me if that is too straightforward or personal,
but I'm sincerely grateful for Your immense contribution here,
and the opportunity to learn from the wealth of wisdom and knowledge You share,
and the way You conduct Yourself with exemplary integrity and respect for everyone,
and in every conversation, in spite of all.

It has always been inspiring to me, to communicate with people who's intellectual maturity doesn't come at the expense of their sense for the divine.

(Edit) 
RoccoR know that You have a friend in Eretz Yisrael,
whom to contact in any case when You come to visit.


----------



## rylah

*Rate of Women in the 23rd Knesset: Higher Than Ever*
*A new report from the Research and Information Center is released this morning (Sunday) ahead of International Women’s Day and presents a series of data on women in the Knesset.*

At the opening of the document, written by Ado Abgar and Itai Fidelman, data on the proportion of women elected to the Knesset since its inception are presented; Below is more detailed data on the proportion of women who have been elected and elected to the Knesset since the 16th Knesset (following the cancellation of the direct election of Prime Minister), focusing on the 23rd Knesset.

The document also presents data on the representation of the Knesset membership among Knesset executives, as well as a reference to the situation in Israel in relation to the world and the use of quotas to promote adequate representation of women in parliaments.
Representation data in the document are taken from the official publications in the records regarding submitting the lists to the Knesset elections, from the Knesset website and from the Central Election Committee’s website. It is emphasized that the document is published before the official results of the elections to the 23rd Knesset, and the data based on the correct results of the elections for March 5, 2020.

*Key Findings in the Document:*
In the elections to the 23rd Knesset, 30 women were elected, which is 25% of all elected Knesset members. The number of elected officials is highest since the establishment of the state, although it has remained virtually unchanged since the 20th Knesset.

Although sometimes, due to male exchanges, a significant number of women are appointed to Knesset membership during the Knesset’s term, the relative share of all Knesset members generally remains similar to their inauguration rate.

Between the 16th and 23rd Knesset, the proportion of women in the faction lists composing these conferences doubled – from 15% to 30% (for the purpose of this document, the list of candidates for each faction was defined to have 1.5 times the number of candidates selected in each Actual faction). The proportion of women also increased among “real” candidates (for the purpose of this document, the list of real candidates was defined to include the actual number of candidates in each list plus one or more candidates for each tenth of the electorate) and among the elected officials, but the increase in these indices was more moderate. A similar increase in the proportion of women among the first half of the elected officials or the heads of lists cannot be indicated.

Apart from the ultra-Orthodox factions – Shas and Torah Judaism, in which there were no candidates (or Knesset members), the proportion of women in the 23rd Knesset lists ranged from 26% to 44% of candidates; between 13% and 38% of “real” candidates; Between 14% and 43% of the selectmen, four lists (including the ultra-Orthodox) included no women in the first quintile, three lists had only one woman, and only one list had two women in the first quintile.

Since the establishment of the Knesset, only one woman has held the position of Knesset Speaker – Dalia Itzik, who was the 17th Knesset Speaker. Over the years, there have been significant fluctuations in the proportion of women among Knesset deputies, ranging from 0% to 44%, but it is difficult to identify a clear change.

The proportion of women among the chairmen of the permanent Knesset committees ranged from 0% to 26% over the years, and it is difficult to identify a clear trend. In addition, there are considerable differences between the permanent committees regarding the proportion of women who chair them: Thus, in three of the permanent Knesset committees, a Knesset member has never served as chairman – the Finance Committee, the Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee and the Constitution and Law Committee; The women’s committee also chaired the Economic, Interior and Environmental Committee and the Knesset Committee (3%, 7% and 8% of the chairmen of these committees, respectively); By contrast, women were almost a third of the Education, Culture and Sports Committee’s chairmen, 40% of the immigration, absorption and diaspora committee’s chairmen. All the chairmen of the Committee for the Advancement of Women’s Status and Gender Equality were women, with the exception of one (Gideon Sa’ar, who chaired the committee during part of the 17th Knesset presidency).


----------



## Mindful

*Archaeologists discover 3,000 year-old town of Ziklag, where King David took refuge from Saul.*
*
(JPost) Researchers from a joint expedition between the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, the Israel Antiquities Authority and Macquarie University in Sydney, Australia, believe that they have discovered the famous biblical city of Ziklag, a Philistine city where a young David sought refuge from King Saul.*

The excavation began in 2015 at the Khirbet al-Ra’i site, located between Kiryat Gat and Lachish, and was led by Prof. Yosef Garfinkel, head of the Institute of Archaeology at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem.

Archaeologists discover 3000-year-old town of Ziklag, where King David took refuge from Saul


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is who they are.

'42 knees in one day': Israeli snipers open up about shooting Gaza protesters


----------



## rylah

*20 tons of disinfectants will be shipped from Israel to PA factories*

*(Announcement from Department of Govt Activity Coordination)*

For update,

On Tuesday, the GAT Dept. transferred 20 tons of disinfectants from Israel to PA factories, including chlorine and hydrogen peroxide, used for various purposes, including disinfection, hygiene and sanitation purposes.

Also, disinfectants are used to clean open spaces, and also help to clean up enclosed spaces, including mosques and churches.

Magen David Adom (Ambulance) as scheduled allocated personal, and already started assisting and training of local medical emergency teams.






*Ma'ariv News*


----------



## rylah

*Mizrahi Music | Israel Phenomenology*

We’re kicking off our brand new series, Israel Phenomenology, and in the first episode, host Chloé Valdary ponders ethnic groups in Israel, and in particular the Mizrachim - Jews who immigrated to Israel from North African and Middle Eastern countries. 

Long story short, the absorption of these immigrants wasn’t exactly smooth and, for the longest time, anything “Mizrachi” was looked down upon - including their music, which was actually suppressed. Given the popularity of Mizrachi music today, it’s hard to believe there was a time when it was actively stifled. 

So, how did we get from suppression to chart topping hits, and just what does the cassette tape have to do with this whole situation?


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Guy Bechor :The tremendous upheaval that the Israeli economy has undergone in the last 20 years*

Wow .. this is just huge .. huge! Take your 8 minutes and watch Dr. Guy Bechor review the latest yearly Economist publication, and fantastically explain the tremendous upheaval that the Israeli economy has undergone in the last 20 years.

From a terror struck country, wars, and unemployment,
to such that surpassed the lions of Europe in GDP.

Britain, France, Germany...whom else have we surpassed?

And to see the Arab states that used to fiercely oppose and still challenge the small Jewish state 
are collapsing into themselves, only enhancing this tremendous achievement.

Simply amazing!


For data, including graphs, and a comparison back to 2007,
Guy Bechor's new article on *G-Planet*


----------



## rylah

*Report:*

Kabbalist sages took a helicopter to circle the country to do a Tikkun for the people of Israel. Then landed on Mount Meron for a prayer at burial site of Rabbi Shim'on Bar Yohay ZT"A.

This was one day before Purim, during the Fast of Esther.


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel Project - Bo'ee
*


----------



## rylah

*Emergency Coronavirus Situation in Israel 

*


----------



## rylah

*Purim 2020 Amid Coronavirus Outbreak*


----------



## rylah

*Storms hit Eilat, Israel!*

Flooding in Eilat, Israel caused by high winds along the coast.


----------



## rylah

*Rescuing the Wandering Jew*

In this episode of Israel History Explained we’re diving into the ingathering of the exiles or Kibbutz Galuyot, one of the central missions of the state of Israel and the Zionist movement and talking about the Law of Return. This sometimes controversial law means that Israel considers any Jew, no matter where they live, to be potential citizens. 

It explains why Israel has gone out of its way to rescue Jews from countries such as Yemen, Ethiopia and even Saudi Arabia in a series of daring operations including Operation Magic Carpet, Operation Moses and Operation Solomon.


----------



## rylah

*Highlights in Israel's relations with the Arab world in 2019*

Of all the many video summaries marking the end of the year and the end of the decade, we're especially excited about this one: 2019 was a landmark year in the relations between Israel and countries in the Arab world. From diplomacy to tourism, through innovation & sports, this year leaves us with great hope for a future of enhanced cooperation between Israel and its neighbors.


----------



## rylah

*Haim Israel - Mitoch Tmimut*

We went then out to the desert and saw the voices
Everyone had a place to raise in virtues
And since then from generation to generation the souls only ask
And play the tune... out of innocence 

At a moment when a bit broken remember He remains forever
And He as a shadow guards cares covers You in His mercy

So speak to G-d waiting for Your prayer
He's the One and only that heals You present with You
So speak to G-d even if You think without words
And innocently play to Him


----------



## rylah

*Harel Tal - NE'IMA LI *

How pleasant, how pleasant to me
How pleasant Your city Y-ah pleasant to me
How pleasant the land of doe very fair to me

How awesome pleasant and beautiful
To her longs my soul and yearns
For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
For her building my spirit aspires
See the splendor and brilliance of My Hall

For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
And now when will return to her
And inherit her in My fate

They will ask for her Shalom
And raise her memory in their joy
Please appraise them raise and come ascend
To the Mount of My holiness and the House of My abode


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  rylah, et al,

Wow, I find it remarkable → the open-minded approach the Israelis are taking towards the Medical Protection and Prevention effort in combating the international outbreak; especially given the deadly attitude the Arab Palestinians currently hold in the disputed territories.  



			
				CBNNews.com said:
			
		

> - _JERUSALEM, Israel_ - The Hamas terror group in Gaza is attempting to salvage its public image after one of its leading members was caught on camera telling Palestinians to “attack every Jew on planet earth.”
> SOURCE:  • 07-16-2019 _Emily Jones _•





			
				CBNNews.com said:
			
		

> - JERUSALEM, Israel – An Iranian group is reportedly threatening to destroy what local Jews believe to be the ancient burial site of Queen Esther and Mordechai in Hamedan in retaliation for President Donald Trump’s “Deal of the Century” Israeli-Palestinian peace plan.
> SOURCE:  • 02-21-2020 _Emily Jones _•





			
				The algemeiner said:
			
		

> - GENEVA (Reuters) - In a blatant capitulation to the BDS movement, the UN Human Rights Council published a list of 112 Israeli businesses linked to Jewish West Bank neighborhoods in an effort to stigmatize those businesses and encourage their boycott.
> SOURCE:  • February 28, 2020 *by Edy Cohen*  •





rylah said:


> *Emergency Coronavirus Situation in Israel*


*(COMMENT)*

To be quite honest, even I am surprised that the Israelis are showing a charitable and noble level of humanity, morality, and ethics towards the very people that have for _(many time more than a)_ three-quarters of a century, shown nothing but a detestable, insufferable, and loathsome _(more often than not → deadly)_ attitude towards the Israeli people.  The Israelis are certainly demonstrating _(yet once more)_ many times more righteous than the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Muslims have shown themselves to be over the last 100 years. 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> Wow, I find it remarkable → the open-minded approach the Israelis are taking towards the Medical Protection and Prevention effort in combating the international outbreak; especially given the deadly attitude the Arab Palestinians currently hold in the disputed territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBNNews.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - _JERUSALEM, Israel_ - The Hamas terror group in Gaza is attempting to salvage its public image after one of its leading members was caught on camera telling Palestinians to “attack every Jew on planet earth.”
> SOURCE:  • 07-16-2019 _Emily Jones _•
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBNNews.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JERUSALEM, Israel – An Iranian group is reportedly threatening to destroy what local Jews believe to be the ancient burial site of Queen Esther and Mordechai in Hamedan in retaliation for President Donald Trump’s “Deal of the Century” Israeli-Palestinian peace plan.
> SOURCE:  • 02-21-2020 _Emily Jones _•
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The algemeiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GENEVA (Reuters) - In a blatant capitulation to the BDS movement, the UN Human Rights Council published a list of 112 Israeli businesses linked to Jewish West Bank neighborhoods in an effort to stigmatize those businesses and encourage their boycott.
> SOURCE:  • February 28, 2020 *by Edy Cohen*  •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Emergency Coronavirus Situation in Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> To be quite honest, even I am surprised that the Israelis are showing a charitable and noble level of humanity, morality, and ethics towards the very people that have for _(many time more than a)_ three-quarters of a century, shown nothing but a detestable, insufferable, and loathsome _(more often than not → deadly)_ attitude towards the Israeli people.  The Israelis are certainly demonstrating _(yet once more)_ many times more righteous than the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Muslims have shown themselves to be over the last 100 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


_"He (Rabbi Yehudah HaNassi) would say: A boor cannot be sin-fearing, an ignoramus cannot be pious, a bashful one cannot learn, a short-tempered person cannot teach, nor does anyone who does much business grow wise.* In a place where there are no men, strive to be a man."*_
* - Ethics of the Fathers 2:5*​
Practically this is actually a complicated moral question.
Currently we lack the supplies required for check-ups, but ideally, of course - why not.
Sure we'd even send some to Iran if we had enough, and if I remember correctly, we actually even proposed help with rescue teams in recent years when they had a natural disaster.

Might seem counter intuitive, but not everything is cold calculation,
we improvise A LOT, almost with everything while hoping for the best, even the seemingly impossible,
as Golda Meir once noted :_"Pessimism is a luxury a Jew cannot allow himself"... _well that's Israel.


----------



## rylah

*In shadow of the Corona: Another relief on the Temple Mount 
and a surge in the number of Jewish worshipers on the site
*
An increase of 31% was recorded yesterday in the number of Jews praying on the Temple Mount with the increase of 63 Jews. Compared to 48 Jews who ascended to the mountain on the corresponding day last year.

Among those ascending yesterday to the Temple Mount were many who ascended to the place for the first time in their lives, Haredi, repatriates from France and children who are on vacation due to Corona.

Those who ascended reported that following public health regulations restricting the gathering of ten people together, police yesterday eased the worshipers, allowing them entrance to the mountain in two groups at the same time.

They also talk about a calm and quiet atmosphere in the place in the last two days. Tourists and Muslims are hardly on the Temple Mount at the time of its opening to the Jews, and the location of the Temple in the Dome of the Rock, the Al Aqsa Mosque, and the Huldah gates are completely closed to the entrance.

Worshippers carry prayers to abolish the Corona virus from Israel, read the 'Pitum HaKtoret' (The Incense Mast), and the portion about the plague during King David's reign that ceased when David ascended to the Temple Mount and built the Ascension altar.

Source: *Har HaBait News*


----------



## Coyote

Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				





I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.

The questions asked were:

_How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
How do you identify religiously, if at all?
Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
Do you see your future in Israel?
How do you most identify?
What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank? 
Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_

It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_

The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.

I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area

The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.

For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.

As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.

What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.

Widening socioeconomic gaps.

Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.

It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.

Violence in the Arab community.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.
> 
> The questions asked were:
> 
> _How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
> How do you identify religiously, if at all?
> Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
> Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
> Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
> Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
> Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
> Do you see your future in Israel?
> How do you most identify?
> What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
> Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
> Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
> Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
> Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
> Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank?
> Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_
> 
> It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_
> 
> The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.
> 
> I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area
> 
> The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.
> 
> For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.
> 
> As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.
> 
> What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.
> 
> Widening socioeconomic gaps.
> 
> Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.
> 
> It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.
> 
> Violence in the Arab community.




In one word - "Haaretz"

The publication with the lowest circulation of the radical left;
that in Israel has widely become synonymous with deception and deceit.

Broadly feeding on identity politics for vulgar incitement, and subversion against the society, and has been caught on bold lies probably even more than the infamous Pal. Info Center.

Coyote, you say it's_ "refreshing"_, _"enlightening"_, but in-spite obviously knowing what I've written above, and been shown that numerous times, you have the audacity to claim it's_ "not what you typically hear"_, yet with simple examination of your posting history on the subject, in 99% of the times that's been the only source you've been quoting for years.

So let's drop the denial that what's lurking behind your_ "not what you usually hear",_
is anything more than shallow pretense.

(P.S. However to try be fair, give you the benefit of the doubt, which in my view you don't deserve, yet in slightest hope that there's a chance you ever come to terms with reality, I'll point to one of various lies presented in the article, the most obvious one - the publication (on its own initiative) edited into the supposed answer of one of the interviewees the allusion that Meretz was a "Left-wing Zionist party", which they expressly deny, removing any mention of the word "Zionist" from political platform. This is just one of the typical lies and deception constantly insinuated through their publication.

And I wouldn't be surprised if Meretz actually sued them for this, which would be far from the first time they had to face, and pay for libel charges. )


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.
> 
> The questions asked were:
> 
> _How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
> How do you identify religiously, if at all?
> Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
> Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
> Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
> Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
> Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
> Do you see your future in Israel?
> How do you most identify?
> What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
> Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
> Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
> Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
> Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
> Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank?
> Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_
> 
> It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_
> 
> The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.
> 
> I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area
> 
> The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.
> 
> For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.
> 
> As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.
> 
> What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.
> 
> Widening socioeconomic gaps.
> 
> Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.
> 
> It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.
> 
> Violence in the Arab community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one word - "Haaretz"
> 
> The publication with the lowest circulation and of the radical left;
> that in Israel has widely become synonymous with deception and deceit.
> 
> Broadly feeding on identity politics for vulgar incitement, and subversion against the society, and has been caught on bold lies probably even more than the infamous Pal. Info Center.
> 
> Coyote, you say it's_ "refreshing"_, _"enlightening"_, but in-spite obviously knowing what I've written above, and been shown that numerous times, you have the audacity to claim it's_ "not what you typically hear"_, yet with simple examination of your posting history on the subject, in 99% of the times that's been the only source you've been quoting for years.
> 
> So let's drop the denial of what's lurking behind your_ "not what you usually hear",_
> is anything more than shallow pretense.
> 
> (P.S. However to try be fair enough, give you the benefit of the doubt, which in my view you don't deserve, yet in slightest hope that there's a chance you ever come to terms with reality, I'll point to one of various lies presented in the article, the most obvious one - the publication (on its own initiative) edited into the supposed answer of one of the interviewees the allusion that Meretz was a "Left-wing Zionist party", which they themselves expressly deny, removing any mention of the word "Zionist" from their political platform. This is just one of the typical lies and deception Haaretz insinuate through their publication.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if Meretz actually sued them for this, which would be far from the first time they had to face, and pay for libel charges. )
Click to expand...


I refuse to read that newspaper. From years ago.

The Israeli 'Mother Jones'?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.
> 
> The questions asked were:
> 
> _How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
> How do you identify religiously, if at all?
> Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
> Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
> Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
> Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
> Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
> Do you see your future in Israel?
> How do you most identify?
> What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
> Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
> Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
> Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
> Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
> Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank?
> Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_
> 
> It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_
> 
> The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.
> 
> I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area
> 
> The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.
> 
> For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.
> 
> As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.
> 
> What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.
> 
> Widening socioeconomic gaps.
> 
> Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.
> 
> It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.
> 
> Violence in the Arab community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one word - "Haaretz"
> 
> The publication with the lowest circulation and of the radical left;
> that in Israel has widely become synonymous with deception and deceit.
> 
> Broadly feeding on identity politics for vulgar incitement, and subversion against the society, and has been caught on bold lies probably even more than the infamous Pal. Info Center.
> 
> Coyote, you say it's_ "refreshing"_, _"enlightening"_, but in-spite obviously knowing what I've written above, and been shown that numerous times, you have the audacity to claim it's_ "not what you typically hear"_, yet with simple examination of your posting history on the subject, in 99% of the times that's been the only source you've been quoting for years.
> 
> So let's drop the denial of what's lurking behind your_ "not what you usually hear",_
> is anything more than shallow pretense.
> 
> (P.S. However to try be fair enough, give you the benefit of the doubt, which in my view you don't deserve, yet in slightest hope that there's a chance you ever come to terms with reality, I'll point to one of various lies presented in the article, the most obvious one - the publication (on its own initiative) edited into the supposed answer of one of the interviewees the allusion that Meretz was a "Left-wing Zionist party", which they themselves expressly deny, removing any mention of the word "Zionist" from their political platform. This is just one of the typical lies and deception Haaretz insinuate through their publication.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if Meretz actually sued them for this, which would be far from the first time they had to face, and pay for libel charges. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to read that newspaper. From years ago.
> 
> The Israeli 'Mother Jones'?
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not familiar with "Mother Jones",
but if that's synonymous with vulgarity and lack of any journalistic integrity - that's spot on.

There's a reason why they have virtually no circulation in Israel, yet widely LOVED by the most ardent Jew-haters abroad, main target audience, for whom they gladly suit material for incitement and disinformation.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.
> 
> The questions asked were:
> 
> _How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
> How do you identify religiously, if at all?
> Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
> Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
> Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
> Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
> Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
> Do you see your future in Israel?
> How do you most identify?
> What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
> Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
> Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
> Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
> Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
> Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank?
> Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_
> 
> It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_
> 
> The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.
> 
> I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area
> 
> The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.
> 
> For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.
> 
> As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.
> 
> What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.
> 
> Widening socioeconomic gaps.
> 
> Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.
> 
> It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.
> 
> Violence in the Arab community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one word - "Haaretz"
> 
> The publication with the lowest circulation and of the radical left;
> that in Israel has widely become synonymous with deception and deceit.
> 
> Broadly feeding on identity politics for vulgar incitement, and subversion against the society, and has been caught on bold lies probably even more than the infamous Pal. Info Center.
> 
> Coyote, you say it's_ "refreshing"_, _"enlightening"_, but in-spite obviously knowing what I've written above, and been shown that numerous times, you have the audacity to claim it's_ "not what you typically hear"_, yet with simple examination of your posting history on the subject, in 99% of the times that's been the only source you've been quoting for years.
> 
> So let's drop the denial of what's lurking behind your_ "not what you usually hear",_
> is anything more than shallow pretense.
> 
> (P.S. However to try be fair enough, give you the benefit of the doubt, which in my view you don't deserve, yet in slightest hope that there's a chance you ever come to terms with reality, I'll point to one of various lies presented in the article, the most obvious one - the publication (on its own initiative) edited into the supposed answer of one of the interviewees the allusion that Meretz was a "Left-wing Zionist party", which they themselves expressly deny, removing any mention of the word "Zionist" from their political platform. This is just one of the typical lies and deception Haaretz insinuate through their publication.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if Meretz actually sued them for this, which would be far from the first time they had to face, and pay for libel charges. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refuse to read that newspaper. From years ago.
> 
> The Israeli 'Mother Jones'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not familiar with "Mother Jones",
> but if that's synonymous with vulgarity and lack of any journalistic integrity - that's spot on.
> 
> There's a reason why they have virtually no circulation in Israel, yet widely LOVED by the most ardent Jew-haters abroad, main target audience, for whom they gladly suit material for incitement and disinformation.
Click to expand...



This, from years ago.









						Haaretz Echoes the Jew Haters
					

From the blog of William Pollack at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

^ I glared in horrified disbelief at Amos Biderman’s drawing depicting the three-time elected Israeli Prime Minister and decorated war veteran Benjamin Netanyahu piloting a plane into one of the World Trade towers; an obvious reference to the 9/11 attack on America and massacre of 3000 innocent beings. Suggesting there is a moral equivalency between the leader of the only democracy in the Middle East and one of our closest allies to the 19 Islamic terrorists who committed the greatest mass murder on American soil is despicable. I could not remain silent at the site of this implausible offense and so began an email exchange with the publisher of Haaretz; Amos Schocken. Our communication was professional and respectful yet providing me another glaring example of the leftist mindset.


----------



## rylah

*This is the first Coronavirus patient in Israel that was cured and this is what he has to say... *

No matter background, socio-economic status, political affiliation or place of residence,
the Jewish soul resonates with and knows *Who *brings all the difficult challenges, keeping us strong to face them,  *Who* ultimately removes them when time is right,
and most importantly *why...*

'Am Yisrael Chai!


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> ^ I glared in horrified disbelief at Amos Biderman’s drawing depicting the three-time elected Israeli Prime Minister and decorated war veteran Benjamin Netanyahu piloting a plane into one of the World Trade towers; an obvious reference to the 9/11 attack on America and massacre of 3000 innocent beings. Suggesting there is a moral equivalency between the leader of the only democracy in the Middle East and one of our closest allies to the 19 Islamic terrorists who committed the greatest mass murder on American soil is despicable. I could not remain silent at the site of this implausible offense and so began an email exchange with the publisher of Haaretz; Amos Schocken. Our communication was professional and respectful yet providing me another glaring example of the leftist mindset.



Just to be clear, at least in my opinion, and I think it wouldn't be a far stretch that what I say is the widely common opinion in Israeli society - there's no purpose to entirely reject the Left, it's ability to challenge and inspire critical thinking, it's intuition and worldview.

After all, the country was re-constituted by the socialist-Left, with all its shortcomings,
merit and contribution (and there's a lot) at most critical times in the past.

I think its more a global trend, as we see unfortunately the Left turning impossibly idealistic,
and further, often than not being driven by an almost religious indulgence in 'saint-like' virtue signaling, and total detachment from the daily reality occurring outside of their socio-economic and narrow intellectual circles.

The Left still, and will always remain relevant, but it must quickly return to sanity, rejoin and serve the rest of humanity. Only that way will it have any chance to actualize and fulfill all those ideals they hold so dear to life - in the real world.

I think *Einat Wilf* is an outstanding example of the virtuous, sane and truly ethical Left:


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Now isn't that is interesting?  And yet, at the same time, it is a bit confusing.

*(COMMENT)*

Rumor has it that the Galilee Research Institute (MIGAL) is on the verge of releasing an effective treatment _(alla COVID-19 Vaccine)_ for the Coronavirus. However, the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) says that currently → there is no vaccine to prevent the spread of coronavirus.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Lior Elmaliah - Ashir Lichvod Haverim ( I'll sing for my friends)*

Song written by Rabbi Ya'akov Abuhatzeira ztz"l.

Happy new month of Nissan to all!
May it be full of blessing and good news!


----------



## rylah

*El Al announces Special Airlift to rescue Israeli travelers stranded in Peru *

Today evening (18.3), starting at 23:45, an EL AL airlift will depart to rescue Israeli travelers from Peru, following the request of Foreign Minister Israel Katz. And at the same time, another process began to be issued by Prime Minister Mr. Benjamin Netanyahu.

Following the request of Foreign Minister El Al, regarding hundreds of Israelis stranded in Peru, El Al accepted the challenge and decided to carry out the task. To this end, the company has recruited its business partners and leading companies in the economy to issue three rescue aircraft. During the registration process for flights in the Foreign Office situation room, it became clear that the number of Israelis in Peru is approaching a thousand people and therefore required to take out another aircraft.
Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has ordered immediate mobilization to take out another aircraft, with the intention of bringing all Israeli travelers home and El Al is preparing for the challenge.

Gonen Ussishkin, El Al's CEO: "In times of crisis or emergency, we are working and doing everything possible in reach to get out for help at any point on the globe, and to ensure that Israel will not turn into an island under siege and preserve Israel's air link as open as possible.
I want to thank first and foremost the Prime Minister Mr. Benjamin Netanyahu, for the immediate directive to take care  additional flight, and Minister of Foreign Affairs Mr. Israel Katz and the people of Foreign Ministry, and the Director-General. For leading the initiative, a complicated mission in front of the travelers, worried parents and authorities in Peru. As well thanks for the NSC and the Civil Aviation Authority on funding and assisting this complex flight,  which is the longest flight in the history of El Al.

I would like to thank our friends and partners in the Israeli economy for their immediate devotion. The CEOs put the value of mutual commitment at the top of the priority scale, with the concern for the well being of Israeli travelers at the forefront, the heart expanding especially as they did so during times of uncertainty in the economy.

The heads of companies have expressed national responsibility and leadership and for that we are all grateful.

We feel a personal duty to note the partners who are the true heroes and without them the flights could not be implemented: Shufersal, Discount Bank, National Bank, International Bank, KAL, Strauss, Zionist Association 2000, Melanox, Wicks, Liveu, OZEN , Zuko Combinations Representative Caterpillar, Leiman Shlisel, McCann, McDonald's, Harel, Deca Restaurant, Zim, Paz, Medinol, Google, Facebook, Kunah Nagel as well as personal donations:, Eric Ben David, Mr. Krief Suber Patrick and Mr. Baruch Ibtser.

Following the declaration of an emergency in Peru due to the outbreak of the Corona virus, hundreds of Israeli travelers were stranded in Peru. The Foreign Ministry contacted El Al to look into the possibility of a rescue flight. El Al was met with a challenge, when it was a destination El Al had never flown in and the flight length was over 16 hours. This is the longest flight in the history of El Al.

Since this is not a commercial flight and EL AL does not fly to South America, Elon CEO Gonen Ussishkin decided to make the flights without any payment from travelers. El AL also made a decision to contribute $50,000 to the operation and raise the required amount to finance additional three rescue airlifts from El Al's business partners.

The flight tickets were sent to travelers' personal emails in accordance with lists transmitted by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

More details: *Ministry of Foreign Affairs*










						WATCH: El Al Pilot & Passengers Sing "Kol HaOlam Kulo" At End Of 43-Hour Flight From Peru To Israel - The Yeshiva World
					

Last week, YWN reported that Israeli Foreign Minister Yisrael Katz arranged with El Al for the national airline to fly over a thousand Israelis stranded




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## rylah

*In spite of the coronavirus crisis, aliyah does not stop*

Absolutely crucial!










						Ministry of Aliyah and Integration
					

The Ministry of Aliyah and Integration provides assistance to immigrants and returning residents, establishes policies and procedures, allocates budget aid to immigrants and provides specialized services in housing, employment and culture.The ministry assists immigrants from the initial...




					www.gov.il
				




*Hotels and guest houses all over the country specifically fitted services for the situation.

P.S. For anyone having difficulties contacting the Jewish Agency, or Nefesh B'nefesh,
or arranging a place of residency for the initial 14 days of quarantine upon arrival-* 
feel free to contact me here privately. I'll try my best to help. *


----------



## rylah

*Mati Shriki - Bchol Zot Hig'anu (In Spite of All That We Arrived)*

When we walked on a steep road and fell
When we said Shalom to a loved friend
When we dreamed about singing but dared not
We wanted to dream but did't wake up

On the radio they played the song we loved
When we were angry at a minister who robbed us all
When we wore uniform and didn't ask where
Wanted here and came there

And in spite, and in spite
All of that we arrived

When Shabat came and the movie ended
When mom lit candles happy
When we got hit, thought differently
Walked in spite preferring to sit

When we were scared to get up to a disappointing routine
Left everything  and wanted to go
When we saw a groom with a bride in love
Broke the glass the joy isn't perfect

When we forgot the way -
And in spite all of that we arrived!


----------



## rylah

*“In Nissan they were redeemed, in Nissan they will be redeemed” ( Tractate Rosh Hashanah 11a) *

Wow Haverim! What a Rosh Hodesh!
How merciful is HaShem, how HaShem loves His people!

There're wonderful news from Israel!

And in spite of all that's going on, its not all gloomy,
HaShem in His infinite Mercy and Kindness, and in the midst of all current challenges,
makes sure that we remove any doubt from our hearts that He certainly lights our way!

* B"H I'll share the updates after Shabat,
but first thing first, during these hours before Shabat let's focus on the most precious -
as Sivan Rahav Meir says, let's focus on _"disconnecting - in order to connect."_


----------



## rylah

*What Makes Shabbos Different These Days?*

The other day I heard someone say: “Throughout the week we sat at home and did nothing so what’s the big deal this week about Shabbat? The whole week was one long Shabbat.”

If Shabbat is only about sitting around and doing nothing – she’s right. But Shabbat is more than that. All week they keep telling us “No” – no to buses, no to flights, no to schools, no to coffee shops. You can’t do this and you can’t do that.

Shabbat is the time to say yes. Yes to Shabbat candles, yes to _kiddush_, yes to a special dinner, yes to a unique family feeling, yes to 24 hours that are completely different, when it is possible to disconnect – in order to connect.

It appears that our mission this Shabbat is to bring the holiness of the synagogue – now standing empty – into the living room and the kitchen.

_Shabbat shalom._


----------



## rylah

*This Week Torah Portion: 'Vayikra' – With A Small Aleph*

_Sefer_ _Vayikra _opens with the expression “And Hashem called to Moshe.” The word _vayikra_ (called) is written with a small _aleph_.

The Baal HaTurim explains that this was because of Moshe _Rabbeinu_’s extreme humility. Hashem told him to write the word _vayikra _with an _aleph_. That implies that Hashem called Moshe to come forward for an audience. Moshe felt that was too much honor. He wanted it to appear as if it were more of a random occurrence. When Hashem spoke to Bilaam, the Torah used the expression “_vayikar_” – it occurred – to mean that it wasn’t a formal audience, just a chance happening. So Moshe requested to write the word here that way without the _aleph_. Hashem told him not to do that, but to write the word out fully. Out of his extreme humility, Moshe said he would only write it with a small _aleph_ to somehow keep the connotation that it wasn’t a formal invitation.

When we focus on this discussion, we see a beautiful illustration of humility – with a bit of a twist. Hashem called out to Moshe and specifically told him to write that in the Torah. After all, it was true, and it was important for the Jewish people to recognize the greatness of their leader. Moshe felt that while everyone might already have known it, to have it recorded that way for generations was just too much _kavod_, so he asked to have it stricken from the record.

Hashem told him no, it must remain. So out of deference to Hashem Moshe wrote it, but not in its full form, only with a small _aleph_. Moshe ran from the _kavod_, a very impressive show of humility.

Yet if we think about this discussion, it doesn’t sound humble at all. Hashem was giving Moshe directions for writing the Torah, the very blueprint for Creation. Hashem instructed Moshe to write the word “_vayikra_” with a large _aleph_. Moshe said no. Hashem insisted. Moshe still said no. Finally Moshe compromised: “All right, I will write it, but _my_ way – small.” This doesn’t sound very obedient, and certainly not humble! It sounds audacious. An unassuming man would listen to the Creator of the Heavens and the earth and do as he was told.

The answer to this can be found by understanding the balance between the greatness of man and humility. To do this, let’s begin with a _mashal_...

Read full story :




__





						Vayikra – With A Small Aleph
					

So am I deserving of honor? The body I occupy sure is; just look at what it can do. But I am that little guy inside – small, insignificant, unimportant.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*This Week Torah Portion: Kabbalistic Twist on Vayikra 2020*

Shabat Shalom,
peaceful Shabat to all Beit Yisrael!


----------



## rylah

*





Yoval Tayeb with Rabbi Haroush - Havdalah*

"I'll carry the cup of salvations

Please G-d redeem us
Please G-d redeem us

Please G-d succeed us
Please G-d succeed us

Succeed us
Succeed our ways
Succeed our study
Succeed our deeds

Succeed our Teacher and our Rabbi
Give him health and strength to make all 'Am Yisrael happy

Succeed our state
Succeed our soldiers
Succeed everyone who respects Israel

Succeed our health
And send a blessing,
Wellbeing and success in our deeds..."


----------



## rylah

*Generals’ Party Capitulates as So Many Have Done, 
before a Masterful Netanyahu




*

Let’s start with the bottom line: no one in Israel expects Benny Gantz to become the next prime minister based on the rotation agreement (which is yet to be signed) between himself and Benjamin Netanyahu. It just ain’t gonna’ happen. By the time Bibi has done away with his criminal indictments (Do you expect him to get jail time? Have you been following his career?), in a year and a half or two years, it would just not make sense. Backed by only 15 coalition members, some of whom are already more Likudniks than Kachol-Lavannik (the Hebrew name of the expired Blue&White party – DI), how can Gantz even dream of getting the reins?

Think about it: Likud has 36 seats, the Yamina-Haredim have 22, so Gantz and his 15 seats will be in charge? Forgeddaboutit! A few months before the appointed date, Bibi’s henchmen will start doubting the former chief of staff’s qualifications: he stutters, he naps during meetings, he is unreliable, he’s confused, he had extramarital trysts – they will destroy him, and his former partners, most notable Yesh Atid chairman MK Yair Lapid, will be only too happy to join in the carving. Netanyahu will then scrap the Knesset and go for elections, and will most likely collect big time.

Netanyahu did this to Tzipi Livni when she and her Kadima party had received 28 seats in the Knesset, one more than Likud’s 27, and yet Bibi won the endorsements to the president.

Netanyahu did this to Labor chairman Buji Herzog, running him through a loop of coalition negotiations for six months, deceiving and exhausting him, until he had lost all credibility with his own party members, especially his partner, Tzipi Livni.

He did it to several generations of Habayit Hayehudi, drinking the settlers’ votes with the tacit approval of Naftali Bennett and Ayelet Shaked.

He did it to Moshe Feiglin, who did not pass the vote threshold, but posed a potential threat to Likud, so Bibi promised that if Feiglin abandon ship, he’d get a government portfolio, as the Yiddish adage says, _nechtike tug_.

And he now did it to Blue&White, after a year of relentless efforts, three election campaigns, and the kind of manipulations that would have left the great Houdini stuck in the water tank hectically searching for that darn key.





Full story:
*Generals’ Party Capitulates as So Many Have Done, before a Masterful Netanyahu*


----------



## rylah

*Meet Israel’s New Center-Right-Religious 
Unity Government*​
*Amit Segal was the first to report what has now been reported by all the media, Israel will have a center-right-religious unity government, led by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, and joined by Benny Gantz as Foreign Minister (or possibly as Defense Minister).

The Blue&White party has already collapsed and split up. Yair Lapid is going to head the Opposition. Reports are that within his party, they are openly cursing Benny Gantz.


The coalition will consist of 78 MKs.*

58 members from the Rightwing bloc.
3 from Labor,
17 from Gantz’s Hosen (Resilience) faction in Blue&White, along with Telem’s Tzvika Hauser and Yoaz Hendel (it seems that Yaalon is not joining Gantz),
Possibly Orly Levy.
*The following is the distribution of seats so far, and subject to change:*

Justice Minister: Hili Tropper
Speaker: alternating between Hosen and Likud, switching in Sept. 2021.
Internal Security: Likud
Defense: Ashkenazi (or Gantz)
Foreign and Deputy Prime Minister: Gantz, switching in September 2021.
Alternatively, Asheknazi will get the Foreign Ministry position.
Finance: Likud
*Naftali Bennett may be appointed as Education Minister again. Bennett denies it.*

*There will be veto power for both sides on Justice, Culture and Internal Security issues.

Head of Opposition: Yair Lapid.

Avigdor Liberman will also be in the opposition.*

*Until the government is officially formed, Benny Gantz has been appointed the Knesset Speaker, after which the position will be returned the Likud.*














						Meet Israel’s New Center-Right-Religious Unity Government
					

Yair Lapid will be the head of the opposition.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




*Comment: *

HUGE win for the Nation Dwelling In Zion!
The largest coalition ever in Israel's modern history!
Whether You understand how this affects us all - Congratulations to Klal Yisrael!


----------



## rylah

BS"D

*Maor Edri - Shma'a Yisrael (Hear O' Israel)*


----------



## rylah

BS"D
*Netanyahu: "We should pray to G-d to stop the plague"*

On Friday, during an interview with Dana Weiss on Channel 12, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said that at a time such as this everyone should pray to God to end the pandemic.

Weiss responded by saying that perhaps people should elsewhere, the Weizmann Institute of Science for answers,. Netanyahu argued these things are not in opposition.

Later Weiss apologized via social media...

From the interview - 

*Dana Weiss:* "The situation is developing into a very long event, very meaningful that changes the order of life.  What can You say to the citizens? How far is the govt going to reach into the pockets of the citizens?

*PM Netanyahu:* " First of all, with the help of G-d I hope, we need to pray to the Creator of the world"

*Dana Weiss:* "In the meantime the Weizman Institute is more... the answer is in the Weizman Institute"

*PM Netanyahu: *"Both this and that. But You know, in the Weizman Institute too they pray to G-d. Everyone is praying"

*Dana Weiss:* "You know when they ask me where is the Holy Temple of Zionism,
I always answer- in the Weizman Institute."

*PM Netanyahu: *" Yes? Well, I don't know about that... I'll tell You one thing, and I'm saying it straightforward - no one knows, really no one knows."


----------



## rylah

*Osher Cohen - Hareyni Mekasher ( Therefor I Connect)*

Today therefore I connect myself to thank
In all ways at least
Today therefore I connect myself to admit
For all my transgressions

Because sometimes I forget the way
But my mouth will always tell Your glory
With all my soul I'll cry 'You are the King!'

Today therefore I connect myself
So I myself learn to forgive

"G-d King sitting on the throne of Mercy and acting in Kindness
Relinquishing misdemeanors of His nation and forgiving first first"  - (13 Attributes of Mercy)

Today therefor I fix
Myself before You
With all my strengths I'll try
I'll try to guard my soul
And all Your commandments
I'll make the effort to fulfill
For in moments I lost the way a bit
You've returned faith into my heart
With all my soul I cried out to You King

Today therefore I connect myself - to You


----------



## rylah

*Ra’anana High School Team Invents Simple,
Cheap Respirator, Soon to Be Mass Produced*

Mentors in the robotics group Steampunk1577 from Avib High School in Ra’anana, Israel, have joined the Defense Ministry and the Administration for the Development of Weapons and Technological Infrastructure (MAFAT), which is relying on robotics teams around the country to create a new prototype for automated respirators.


The venture involves team mentors from the three groups that participate in the project: Aviv High School in Ra’anana, a group from Shoham, and a group from Binyamina.

Currently, the three groups have collaborated on a prototype that is already undergoing trials at Sourasky Medical Center (Ichilov) in Tel Aviv, one of Israel’s largest hospitals. The prototype is expected to go into mass production in the coming weeks, and two new prototypes are on the way.

All robotics venture participants are team mentors who regularly work with the students as volunteers, and their participation in the project is voluntary as well.

Full article:








						Ra’anana High School Team Invents Simple, Cheap Respirator, Soon to Be Mass Produced
					

"The idea is that the new respirators should be based on relatively common products and parts, such as the Ambu."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion -
Temple Sacrifices Today?! (Tzav 2020)*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*In shadow of Coronavirus, 2,500 join NBN's “Virtual” Aliyah Event*

On Sunday, March 15th, Nefesh B’Nefesh, in cooperation with Israel’s Ministry of Aliyah and Integration, The Jewish Agency for Israel, Keren Kayemeth LeIsrael (KKL) and the Jewish National Fund-USA held an online, ‘virtual’ version of its Mega Aliyah Event, for a record 2,500 participants.

The annual Mega Aliyah Event provides potential Olim with an all-encompassing slate of resources for retirees, young professionals, medical professionals, families and singles.
Due to the recent COVID-19 outbreak, the in-person event, which was scheduled to take place in New Jersey with 1,500 individuals in attendance from 15 states,  could no longer take place.

Nefesh B’Nefesh took full advantage of the online technological resources available, in order to present an all-encompassing alternative to an in-person expo through a virtual Mega event which was held in real-time.






Read full story:








						In shadow of Coronavirus, 2,500 join NBN's “Virtual” Aliyah Event
					

The Aliyah Organization provided online sessions in lieu of its cancelled New Jersey ‘Mega’ Aliyah Event




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*National emergency plan to rescue Israelis from abroad*

Minister Israel Katz ordered his office management to prepare a "national emergency plan to rescue Israelis from abroad". As part of the plan, through the embassies and consulates around the world, the concentration of Israelis living abroad and interested in returning to Israel will be mapped. Commercial flights will be organized from the destinations set for Israel.

The Foreign Office situation room will work 24/7 and will open a hotline for registering return requests from Israelis abroad. In addition, the Israeli airlines El Al, Israir and Arkia will take part in the operation and send aircraft to destinations according to the data collected in the Foreign Ministry.

Katz added: "Due to the world-wide closures, we are in a national emergency when it comes to returning Israelis to Israel, and therefore a national emergency plan is required. The principle of mutual guarantee will continue to accompany us until the return of all Israelis to Israel, during this challenging emergency. "




			https://www.israelhayom.co.il/article/744049


----------



## rylah

*'The Lord is Doing an Awakening': Jews To Return to Israel Centuries After Spanish Inquisition*


----------



## rylah

*Faith: The Power that Split the Red Sea - Rabbi Yitzchak Botton*


----------



## rylah

*'Omer Adam - Yom HaShishi (The Sixth Day)*


----------



## rylah

*Bar-Ilan to Test Autonomous Vehicle to Transport Coronavirus Patients*

The Bar-Ilan University Smart Cities Center is set to begin experimenting with an autonomous minibus that can transport patients diagnosed with COVID-19 and medical equipment. The autonomous shuttle will be operated remotely, without a driver or operator, transporting patients for medical purposes while reducing direct contact between patients and hospital staff, and preventing infection of medical staff and drivers. The use of the autonomous vehicle to transfer medication, laundry and food to corona-isolated hospital facilities will also be assessed. 

The experiment will be carried out by a team led by Prof. Eyal Yaniv, Director of the School of Business Administration and Director of the Smart Cities Center at Bar-Ilan University. 


“We are proud to be at the forefront of research and technology in the field of autonomous travel and its adaptation to combat the coronavirus,” said University CEO Zohar Yinon.

Manufactured by NAVYA in France, the autonomous shuttle was recently imported to Israel and will be operated under a joint venture with an Israeli subsidiary of ST Engineering of Singapore and BWR Israel.

The testing will be conducted in coordination with the Ministry of Transportation. In the coming months, the shuttle is expected to be moved to the Bar-Ilan University campus for research purposes and to transport students around campus.













						Bar-Ilan to Test Autonomous Vehicle to Transport Coronavirus Patients
					

"We are proud to be at the forefront of research and technology in the field of autonomous travel and its adaptation to combat the coronavirus."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA*

A month after having contracted the novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), a father and son have returned to work at the Magen David Adom (MDA) emergency medical service and have rejoined the fight against its spread.

Several weeks ago, Yoel Glat (45), a senior medic in MDA, began to feel unwell. He had not recently returned from abroad, did not encounter a verified Corona patient, and Yoel did not think for a moment he may have contracted the virus.
After an examination at a local clinic, he was referred to Beilinson Hospital, where he was diagnosed with the virus, patient number 29 in Israel. He was transferred to Sharon Hospital, where he was hospitalized for almost two weeks until his condition improved and he fully recovered.

Yoel’s wife and two of his children were also examined and found to be infected and were also admitted to the Sharon hospital.

One of Yoel’s sons, Menachem (20), patient number 48, also works at Magen David Adom as a paramedic on the 101 hotline.

After being released from the hospital on Wednesday, father and son again put on their white uniforms and rejoined their colleagues at MDA in the national combat against Coronavirus.

Yoel said that for him “it was very difficult to know that MDA teams were working around the clock in the fight against the virus, and my hands were completely tied. I don’t ever remember wanting to go back to work so much.”

“From the very first moment, I waited to be released from the hospital and return to MDA,” said Menachem. “I have always loved my job, but I never thought I would miss it until now.”

He said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”

“When I help Corona patients or send tests to the homes of people in quarantine, I know what is going on and what is expected ahead for them,” he explained.

MDA teams have become a crucial pillar in Israel’s efforts to stem the spread of Corona in Israel. the organization is entrusted with testing patients at home and is operating the drive-through testing stations at several locations across the country.













						After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA
					

Menachem said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA*
> 
> A month after having contracted the novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), a father and son have returned to work at the Magen David Adom (MDA) emergency medical service and have rejoined the fight against its spread.
> 
> Several weeks ago, Yoel Glat (45), a senior medic in MDA, began to feel unwell. He had not recently returned from abroad, did not encounter a verified Corona patient, and Yoel did not think for a moment he may have contracted the virus.
> After an examination at a local clinic, he was referred to Beilinson Hospital, where he was diagnosed with the virus, patient number 29 in Israel. He was transferred to Sharon Hospital, where he was hospitalized for almost two weeks until his condition improved and he fully recovered.
> 
> Yoel’s wife and two of his children were also examined and found to be infected and were also admitted to the Sharon hospital.
> 
> One of Yoel’s sons, Menachem (20), patient number 48, also works at Magen David Adom as a paramedic on the 101 hotline.
> 
> After being released from the hospital on Wednesday, father and son again put on their white uniforms and rejoined their colleagues at MDA in the national combat against Coronavirus.
> 
> Yoel said that for him “it was very difficult to know that MDA teams were working around the clock in the fight against the virus, and my hands were completely tied. I don’t ever remember wanting to go back to work so much.”
> 
> “From the very first moment, I waited to be released from the hospital and return to MDA,” said Menachem. “I have always loved my job, but I never thought I would miss it until now.”
> 
> He said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”
> 
> “When I help Corona patients or send tests to the homes of people in quarantine, I know what is going on and what is expected ahead for them,” he explained.
> 
> MDA teams have become a crucial pillar in Israel’s efforts to stem the spread of Corona in Israel. the organization is entrusted with testing patients at home and is operating the drive-through testing stations at several locations across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA
> 
> 
> Menachem said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


Question.

Are they now immune?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA*
> 
> A month after having contracted the novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), a father and son have returned to work at the Magen David Adom (MDA) emergency medical service and have rejoined the fight against its spread.
> 
> Several weeks ago, Yoel Glat (45), a senior medic in MDA, began to feel unwell. He had not recently returned from abroad, did not encounter a verified Corona patient, and Yoel did not think for a moment he may have contracted the virus.
> After an examination at a local clinic, he was referred to Beilinson Hospital, where he was diagnosed with the virus, patient number 29 in Israel. He was transferred to Sharon Hospital, where he was hospitalized for almost two weeks until his condition improved and he fully recovered.
> 
> Yoel’s wife and two of his children were also examined and found to be infected and were also admitted to the Sharon hospital.
> 
> One of Yoel’s sons, Menachem (20), patient number 48, also works at Magen David Adom as a paramedic on the 101 hotline.
> 
> After being released from the hospital on Wednesday, father and son again put on their white uniforms and rejoined their colleagues at MDA in the national combat against Coronavirus.
> 
> Yoel said that for him “it was very difficult to know that MDA teams were working around the clock in the fight against the virus, and my hands were completely tied. I don’t ever remember wanting to go back to work so much.”
> 
> “From the very first moment, I waited to be released from the hospital and return to MDA,” said Menachem. “I have always loved my job, but I never thought I would miss it until now.”
> 
> He said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”
> 
> “When I help Corona patients or send tests to the homes of people in quarantine, I know what is going on and what is expected ahead for them,” he explained.
> 
> MDA teams have become a crucial pillar in Israel’s efforts to stem the spread of Corona in Israel. the organization is entrusted with testing patients at home and is operating the drive-through testing stations at several locations across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Recovering from Coronavirus, Father and Son Return to Work at MDA
> 
> 
> Menachem said that after being a patient himself his “outlook is completely different.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> Are they now immune?
Click to expand...


Don't know.
As far as I understand the're several strands around.
Also some found the treatment for Malaria to be effective.


----------



## rylah

*Haredi Girl Cradles 9 Children Whose Parents Were Hospitalized with COVID-19*

Tamar, 16, the daughter of Hatzalah deputy director-general Lazer Hyman, agreed to move into the home of the Bochris family in Tel Tsiyon, a Haredi neighborhood of Kochav Yaakov in Benjamin, to devote herself to caring for the family’s 9 children after both patterns had been hospitalized with the coronavirus. 

The mother of the family gave birth only a few days ago, and the baby was separated from her immediately after the delivery. The eldest Bochris child, a girl, is 13.

Tamar did not know the children before the outbreak of the virus. She told News 13 how tough it had been to raise the children without parental authority.

The tearful mother was also interviewed, and related the enormous hardship involved in leaving her children alone, immediately after giving birth.

Tamar is planning to spend the seder night with the children.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Youth Step Up to the Coronavirus Challenge*
*One Israeli youth movement leader describes what his community is doing to help others during the coronavirus crisis.*

At this time of the year, the spring is starting in the Land of Israel. We are being put to a personal test, each and every one of us in their own private circle and well as part of the public sector, and every one of us is asking themselves how we tackle this challenge at our door?

As the head of the Ariel Youth Movement of the Religious Zionist Movement, a community with 15,000 youths, children and their families, I choose to share with you my own personal challenge, and I hope that as community leaders we can possibly find healing and even benefit as an outcome of this crisis.

 the Ariel Youth Movement chosen to meet this challenge?

First of all we created an internet website which describes the various activities we are engage in during normal times.

This website has been well-received by the parents as well as the student members, providing and proposing activities to be done at home. We prepared projects in which each child receives a mission to pass on to another member of their family. This instills the feeling of leadership in the youngster – transforming them from passivity, causing them to actively participate. This creates a virtual community.

Secondly, as a public service we established a fleet of cars with loudspeakers on their roofs. The cars travel throughout the country playing music, stopping in different neighborhoods, benefiting and uplifting the spirits not only of our members but those of all the neighbors as well. This way we are able to stay in contact with our members – and of course we are always careful not to violate any safety regulations.

In the public sector, we set up a fundraising project for our community to donate to other communities in need, communities outside our organization.

About 1,350 of our community members responded to this call to help fund Yad Sara’s free “Avir L’Neshama” respiratory equipment distribution which is sent to all those in need of them, and we have begun extending this fundraising to harness even more communities to this cause. In doing so, our community contributed to the international struggle of saving human lives, by allowing the distribution teams to work safely while out in the public, without endangering their health.

We are inspired by diligence of these people, in such challenging moments as this one, when the entire world is in chaos. Confidence in the good will of people and their ability to act positively, is what guides us now.

We have been granted the privilege of belonging to an ancient people of 4000 years, who’s forefathers have taught us throughout their existence to look forward optimistically, to pray and work together for the future of our communities and children.

The Piaseczna Rebbe, who lived and was killed in the Holocaust, taught his students that “the greatest thing in the world is to do good for someone else”. At one moment of despair, when all hope for life was lost, and the pain over what he saw and the darkness that enveloped his life became overwhelming, a young student of his recalled those words to him. The words of the Rebbe. After hearing his own words in the mouth of his student: “I began to care about those around me, strengthen their spirits and take care of their welfare as much as I could, and so I remained alive.”

That young student can teach us the power of education, of the values that community leaders can impart to community members, and his recalling the words of his teacher can show us the power of these values in preserving our essence and life.

The same holds true for the exodus from Egypt. Our nation has gone from darkness to light. from slavery to freedom. This was the case during the Babylonian exile as well. Many of our people chose to go to Jerusalem and rebuild the land. The same is true in many cases even after the Roman exile. Groups of Jews began to immigrate from Yemen and Eastern Europe to Jerusalem and those groups grew, with increasing numbers from all corners of the world. Until finally the State of Israel was created. The national home and land for all of us in this country and abroad. And so we will also come out of this challenge, and discover that we have become a stronger, much stronger community.

Chag Sameach.













						Israeli Youth Step Up to the Coronavirus Challenge
					

One Israeli youth movement leader describes what his community is doing to help others during the coronavirus crisis.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support West Bank annexation? Gay marriage? Young Israelis explain their thinking
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this interesting interview of young Israeli’s from a broad cultural spectrum.   I found enlightening, refreshing and not what you typically hear.  I know Haaretz has a paywall but you can get a certain number of free reads weekly (I do not subscribe but can get free articles).  It is worth the read imo.
> 
> The questions asked were:
> 
> _How do you identify politically (right, left or center)?
> How do you identify religiously, if at all?
> Who did you vote for in the two rounds of elections in 2019?
> Who do you plan to vote for in the third round on March 2?
> Did you vote for the same party as your parents?
> Have you attended any demonstration in the past year – and if so, for or against what?
> Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
> Do you see your future in Israel?
> How do you most identify?
> What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?
> Do you believe Israel has a special obligation to take in refugees and asylum seekers?
> Do you believe public buses should operate in Israel on Shabbat?
> Do you believe members of the LGBTQ community deserve full rights?
> Do you support a two-state solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict – in other words, the establishment of an independent Palestinian state next to Israel?
> Do you support Israeli annexation of the West Bank?
> Are you familiar with the nation-state law, and if so, what’s your position on it?_
> 
> It is impossible to attach all the responses, so I will only do so for one question:  _What do you consider to be the most burning political or social issue facing Israel today?_
> 
> The fact that we’re having so many elections, although maybe that’s not so much of an issue anymore. So I guess I’d say it’s all the divisions in society that bother me most.
> 
> I’d say the lack of civility in political discourse and the threat to the rule of law. We’ve always taken pride in being the only democracy in the region, and the rule of law was once considered the holy of holies in this country. But these days, I have a harder and harder time explaining how Israel is different from other regimes in the area
> 
> The high cost-of-living, especially housing prices. I have less interest in politics because of the whole mess we’re in with this government.
> 
> For me, there are two. One is the growing racism in the country – against Ethiopians, against Arabs and against Mizrahi Jews. The other is the discrimination against those who are not considered as Jewish as I am. I have a friend like that, whose mom isn’t Jewish, and as a result,he doesn’t get the same benefits as me.
> 
> As I see it, there are three big issues. One, whether we like it or not, security will always be a top issue on the national agenda. Two, our health and welfare systems are in great need of improvement. And three – and this is something that has become particularly obvious in the past year – are the divisions among different groups in Israeli society. In many cases, the problem is that these groups don’t know each other, and something has to be done about that.
> 
> What really bothers me is the climate crisis, but it’s not an Israeli problem specifically. I’m also really troubled by the fact that there’s no functioning government in the country and that our prime minister has been indicted.
> 
> Widening socioeconomic gaps.
> 
> Getting a government elected that will show some respect for all the different groups in society.
> 
> It seems to change every month, but in general I’d say it’s the growing socioeconomic gaps. It bothers me that that there are so many children in this country who don’t have equal opportunities.
> 
> Violence in the Arab community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one word - "Haaretz"
> 
> The publication with the lowest circulation of the radical left;
> that in Israel has widely become synonymous with deception and deceit.
> 
> Broadly feeding on identity politics for vulgar incitement, and subversion against the society, and has been caught on bold lies probably even more than the infamous Pal. Info Center.
> 
> Coyote, you say it's_ "refreshing"_, _"enlightening"_, but in-spite obviously knowing what I've written above, and been shown that numerous times, you have the audacity to claim it's_ "not what you typically hear"_, yet with simple examination of your posting history on the subject, in 99% of the times that's been the only source you've been quoting for years.
> 
> So let's drop the denial that what's lurking behind your_ "not what you usually hear",_
> is anything more than shallow pretense.
> 
> (P.S. However to try be fair, give you the benefit of the doubt, which in my view you don't deserve, yet in slightest hope that there's a chance you ever come to terms with reality, I'll point to one of various lies presented in the article, the most obvious one - the publication (on its own initiative) edited into the supposed answer of one of the interviewees the allusion that Meretz was a "Left-wing Zionist party", which they expressly deny, removing any mention of the word "Zionist" from political platform. This is just one of the typical lies and deception constantly insinuated through their publication.
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if Meretz actually sued them for this, which would be far from the first time they had to face, and pay for libel charges. )
Click to expand...


I really don't care what you think nor do I desire your "benefit of the doubt".  As always, you will attack it and take it the wrong way because it's from a leftwing source.  I'm sorry, but I find your rightwing sources equally offensive and dishonest.  Perhaps we can leave it at that.

What I found refreshing about it was it was honest, it was the view of a broad spectrum of young people, it asked them what the were most concerned about and, that was it.  There was no demonizing, no dehumanizing, and I often find the voices of young people to be refreshing - whether right or wrong, that is how THEY see the world that they will be inheriting.  What's also refreshing is that there are certain themes and concerns that youths around the world share as well as those relevant to just Israel.

It was an enjoyable read, but you, as you typically do with anything I post, took it completely wrong and went right in to attack the source.

My advice to you?  Go stuff it.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rylah said:


> *Haredi Girl Cradles 9 Children Whose Parents Were Hospitalized with COVID-19*
> 
> Tamar, 16, the daughter of Hatzalah deputy director-general Lazer Hyman, agreed to move into the home of the Bochris family in Tel Tsiyon, a Haredi neighborhood of Kochav Yaakov in Benjamin, to devote herself to caring for the family’s 9 children after both patterns had been hospitalized with the coronavirus.
> 
> The mother of the family gave birth only a few days ago, and the baby was separated from her immediately after the delivery. The eldest Bochris child, a girl, is 13.
> 
> Tamar did not know the children before the outbreak of the virus. She told News 13 how tough it had been to raise the children without parental authority.
> 
> The tearful mother was also interviewed, and related the enormous hardship involved in leaving her children alone, immediately after giving birth.
> 
> Tamar is planning to spend the seder night with the children.


In the merit of Tamar, may this affliction soon be gone.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> I really don't care what you think nor do I desire your "benefit of the doubt".  As always, you will attack it and take it the wrong way because it's from a leftwing source.  I'm sorry, but I find your rightwing sources equally offensive and dishonest.  Perhaps we can leave it at that.



With these hypocrisy and self contradictions - you sure deserve no benefit of a doubt.
The usual "right/left" baiting won't cover your typical obsession to lie about Israel.
And while reserving to the usual equivalency nonesense when you can't refute a
single thing, have proven my point to the letter - you knew Haaretz is dishonest,
and thus you lie knowingly.



Coyote said:


> What I found refreshing about it was it was honest, it was the view of a broad spectrum of young people, it asked them what the were most concerned about and, that was it.  There was no demonizing, no dehumanizing, and I often find the voices of young people to be refreshing - whether right or wrong, that is how THEY see the world that they will be inheriting.  What's also refreshing is that there are certain themes and concerns that youths around the world share as well as those relevant to just Israel.



Honest? And how would you know? Are even capable of that?

All that pretentious virtue signaling - give me a break,
You don't really care what "THEY" think, or about their future,
only use it as a cynical excuse for your moral corruption - that stinks miles away.

Most are not even younger than 5-7 years than me, so don't pretend to care what we think.



Coyote said:


> It was an enjoyable read, but you, as you typically do with anything I post, took it completely wrong and went right in to attack the source.



I didn't get it wrong,
you weren't able to refute the facts - only evade and lie.

Most know full well who and what's your default mode of operation.



Coyote said:


> My advice to you?  Go stuff it.



Sure, I'll stuff you with the rest of the filth that ever stood against Israel.

My advice to you?
And especially during these times,
look at the dust bin of history  where all our adversaries ended,
next time mere thought of subverting against my people rises again,
remind yourself well what you and your kind will all eventually face - doubt not.


----------



## rylah

*They won't cover that on the TV channels - Yair Netanyahu helps with the distribution of dishes for the Holiday to the elders in the North.*

Yep, quietly in near my town, with no showing off and zero headlines in MSM,
just a single short mention I coincidentally came up along in a local news portal.

'Am Yisrael Chai!

*




*


----------



## rylah

*A picture turned viral - Israeli medics put their pictures on the vests*

An image that has gone viral abroad as well. Israeli doctors pasted pictures on their bodies so patients could see who was treating them.

*



*


----------



## rylah

*During the epidemic: Israel's aid to Africa continues*

The global corona crisis could have serious consequences in Africa, and Israel is helping the continent prepare. 3D Print Printer Masks for Cameroon, Senegal will have advanced monitoring system and food and aid packages will also be distributed in Zambia, Rwanda and outside the continent.

When Golda Meir established Mashav, Israel's national foreign aid agency, in the 1950s, she did so in the view that even a small, young country could contribute to disadvantaged countries. The Foreign Ministry and its agency continue to assist various countries around the world.

The severe global shortage of medical equipment and protective equipment against the corona is felt to its fullest extent in Africa, where the spread of the virus is still in its early stages. According to various estimates, the spread of the virus in the poverty-stricken continent can have a far-reaching impact, leading to particularly high mortality rates.

As part of the continent's relief efforts, the Israeli Embassy in Cameroon has coordinated a donation of a file for printing face masks on a 3D printer, developed by Israeli developers. The masks will be printed at the Technological Training Center at Yaoundé Polytechnic School, the capital of Cameroon. The embassy also donated the cost of printing the first hundred masks, at $ 2,500. Sponsorship of the Israeli initiative was given by the UN. The masks, which are intended for medical teams, will be distributed in hospitals across the state - and also in the terror-infested north, where the murderous organization Boko Haram operates.

Cameroon Ambassador Izzy Yanuka said: "Israel does not forget its friendship in Africa and continues to help them even when we are all facing the Corona virus in Israel and need our own help. That the Corona crisis will be behind us. "

Also in Nepal, Rwanda, Zambia, Guatemala, Serbia and India, Israeli representatives donated medical equipment, protective equipment, food parcels and educational training aimed at preventing the infection of the Corona virus.

After the holiday, the Israeli Embassy in Senegal will launch a special aid and information project aimed at reducing the spread of the Corona virus across the state of West Africa. As part of the project, a team will be trained to distribute basic hygiene products, including soaps and alcohol, and produce digital content that will explain to the public how to avoid sticking as much as possible. In addition, printed media will be produced to be distributed at the Human Resource Center, and the Embassy will also hold a photo contest entitled "My routine against COVID-19 virus". The purpose of the competition will be to encourage people to document the preventive measures they are taking to prevent the spread of the virus.

Israeli Ambassador to Senegal Roy Rosenblit says: "The Israeli Embassy in Dakar is currently in coordination with the Senegal Ministry of Health and Planning, with the aim of installing the GIS system, which can monitor the disease status in Senegal on a daily or hourly basis. "The amount of resources directed to each center and various sections, such as the gender and age of the infected. The system will be donated by the Israeli Mitrali company. In addition, Mitralli donates masks and protective kits to the medical team."














						גם בזמן המגפה: נמשך הסיוע של ישראל למדינות באפריקה
					

למשבר הקורונה העולמי עלולות להיות השלכות חמורות באפריקה, וישראל מסייעת למדינות היבשת להיערך. מדפסת תלת-מימד תדפיס מסכות עבור קמרון, לסנגל תיתרם מערכת ניטור מתקדמת וחבילות מזון וסיוע יחולקו גם בזמביה, רואנדה ובמדינות מחוץ ליבשת




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Chief of Staff Kohavi will make the Seder Night 
in the field with the soldiers at the Golan Heights *

Ko havi Chief of Staff will make the Golan Heights Seder in the field tomorrow with the armor and artillery fighters and not his family. A worthy personal example

*Tsahi Dabush on Twitter*


----------



## rylah

*Tonight and on the Seder Night - Super Moon*

Tonight and the Seder Night - super moon The full moon that will look tonight and tomorrow, will also be a few hours away from the closest point in orbit to earth. The Moon will be full tomorrow morning, so it will look harvest both tonight and Seder Night. Due to the fact that he will also be near the near point in its orbit to earth, it will look greater than average at about 7 percent and shine in about 15 percent of average.  














						צפו מהמרפסת: הערב ובליל הסדר - סופרמון
					

הירח הכמעט מלא הערב והירח המלא מחר יהיה גדול ב-7% מהממוצע - בשל היותו סמוך לנקודה הקרובה ביותר במסלולו סביב כדור הארץ




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care what you think nor do I desire your "benefit of the doubt".  As always, you will attack it and take it the wrong way because it's from a leftwing source.  I'm sorry, but I find your rightwing sources equally offensive and dishonest.  Perhaps we can leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these hypocrisy and self contradictions - you sure deserve no benefit of a doubt.
> The usual "right/left" baiting won't cover your typical obsession to lie about Israel.
> And while reserving to the usual equivalency nonesense when you can't refute a
> single thing, have proven my point to the letter - you knew Haaretz is dishonest,
> and thus you lie knowingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I found refreshing about it was it was honest, it was the view of a broad spectrum of young people, it asked them what the were most concerned about and, that was it.  There was no demonizing, no dehumanizing, and I often find the voices of young people to be refreshing - whether right or wrong, that is how THEY see the world that they will be inheriting.  What's also refreshing is that there are certain themes and concerns that youths around the world share as well as those relevant to just Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest? And how would you know? Are even capable of that?
> 
> All that pretentious virtue signaling - give me a break,
> You don't really care what "THEY" think, or about their future,
> only use it as a cynical excuse for your moral corruption - that stinks miles away.
> 
> Most are not even younger than 5-7 years than me, so don't pretend to care what we think.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an enjoyable read, but you, as you typically do with anything I post, took it completely wrong and went right in to attack the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get it wrong,
> you weren't able to refute the facts - only evade and lie.
> 
> Most know full well who and what's your default mode of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to you?  Go stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll stuff you with the rest of the filth that ever stood against Israel.
> 
> My advice to you?
> And especially during these times,
> look at the dust bin of history  where all our adversaries ended,
> next time mere thought of subverting against my people rises again,
> remind yourself well what you and your kind will all eventually face - doubt not.
Click to expand...


My advice to you?  Stuff it.

You are incapable of decent discussion and just like you did with the election thread I started (which you have now taken over) you attack me over it.  You didn't refute anything these young people said, you probably didn't even bother to read the entire article, all you did was attack the source and attack me.  Unlike you, I don't just post here, I look at what happens elsewhere and in other countries and I am interested in what people say and think.  

Go back to spewing your pro-Israeli propaganda and promoting outright lies, like Obama is a Muslim.  It's what you do best.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care what you think nor do I desire your "benefit of the doubt".  As always, you will attack it and take it the wrong way because it's from a leftwing source.  I'm sorry, but I find your rightwing sources equally offensive and dishonest.  Perhaps we can leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these hypocrisy and self contradictions - you sure deserve no benefit of a doubt.
> The usual "right/left" baiting won't cover your typical obsession to lie about Israel.
> And while reserving to the usual equivalency nonesense when you can't refute a
> single thing, have proven my point to the letter - you knew Haaretz is dishonest,
> and thus you lie knowingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I found refreshing about it was it was honest, it was the view of a broad spectrum of young people, it asked them what the were most concerned about and, that was it.  There was no demonizing, no dehumanizing, and I often find the voices of young people to be refreshing - whether right or wrong, that is how THEY see the world that they will be inheriting.  What's also refreshing is that there are certain themes and concerns that youths around the world share as well as those relevant to just Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest? And how would you know? Are even capable of that?
> 
> All that pretentious virtue signaling - give me a break,
> You don't really care what "THEY" think, or about their future,
> only use it as a cynical excuse for your moral corruption - that stinks miles away.
> 
> Most are not even younger than 5-7 years than me, so don't pretend to care what we think.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an enjoyable read, but you, as you typically do with anything I post, took it completely wrong and went right in to attack the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get it wrong,
> you weren't able to refute the facts - only evade and lie.
> 
> Most know full well who and what's your default mode of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to you?  Go stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll stuff you with the rest of the filth that ever stood against Israel.
> 
> My advice to you?
> And especially during these times,
> look at the dust bin of history  where all our adversaries ended,
> next time mere thought of subverting against my people rises again,
> remind yourself well what you and your kind will all eventually face - doubt not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My advice to you?  Stuff it.
> 
> You are incapable of decent discussion and just like you did with the election thread I started (which you have now taken over) you attack me over it.  You didn't refute anything these young people said, you probably didn't even bother to read the entire article, all you did was attack the source and attack me.  Unlike you, I don't just post here, I look at what happens elsewhere and in other countries and I am interested in what people say and think.
> 
> Go back to spewing your pro-Israeli propaganda and promoting outright lies, like Obama is a Muslim.  It's what you do best.
Click to expand...


Wow that's rich!
You go all about  "I'm interested in what young Israelis think"
But let a young Israeli post in the Israeli elections thread and "it's a take over!"...  

Seriously, if it's not the epitome of hypocrisy, it's sure the stupid comment of the month.

You've posted an opinion piece from a source that you admitted knowing to be dishonest,
which was all about pushing the most typical Soviet diversion tactics of identity politics,
personal family stories and meaningless general statements true for any country,
rather than anything resembling facts.

So what did you want me to refute?
All you did was cynically quote statements with negative connotation.

I've refuted your claims of ability to judge anything about honesty - based on facts.
I've refuted publication's clearly false and misleading statement - based on facts.

Now, instead of addressing these facts,
all you do is the reserve to off-topic baiting and play the 'Crying Cossack'.

Whom do you think you're fooling?
Maybe we should have a "decent discussion" about that thread of yours,
in which you suggest a tissue in response to the Swastika on the Palestinian flag?


----------



## rylah

*Diagnosed with Corona - how soldiers surprised him?*

After a week of having the entire family being diagnosed with the virus, amid the closure 
worrying about the groceries for the Holiday celebrations...Shim'on tells the story:
"Two soldiers walk up the stairs of the house with crates in their hands,
and tell me: It's - yours!"

'Am Yisrael Chai!









						אובחן כחולה קורונה - איזו הפתעה קיבל מהחיילים?
					

שני חיילים עולים במדרגות של הבית עם ארגזים בידיים, ואומרים לי: זה - לך! צפו, וגם אתם תתרגשו




					www.hidabroot.org
				




*



Your browser is not able to display this video.


*


----------



## rylah

*Pop singer Justin Bieber live on social networks surprised fans with: **"Shema'a Yisrael" *


Thrill the Web: International pop singer Justin Bieber - surprised his fans around the world when he filmed himself saying "Shema Yisrael" during a live broadcast on social networks.

This happened last Thursday, when Justin went live on Instagram, and spoke Hebrew with his fans from Israel. 131 million followers saw how the singer says the verse: "Hear O Israel! Hashem is our G-d, G-d is One".

Although Justin himself is not a Jew, his agent - Scooter Brown, is a Jew, and about six years ago when Brown married his partner at a kosher ceremony by the law of Mosheh and Israel - Justin attended the wedding. In the video, Justin is seen asking one of the viewers where she is, and she replies 'from Israel'. When Justin hears this he says the verse of "Shema Yisrael," and immediately adds: "This is my Hebrew, that's all I really know."

In an interview with the US JTA website, Brown has spoken in the past and said that since discovering what's behind audio calling and why Jews are so strict about it - he has used to say the verse before every performance.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Orchestra East & West Performs New Piece*

i24NEWS DESK | The Jerusalem Orchestra East & West conducted by Maestro Tom Cohen performs "Darbuka la Corona", an ode to lift spirit amid coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## rylah

ONLY IN ISRAEL! While the country was in lockdown, Israelis went out to their balconies to sing together during the Passover Seder in order to make sure no one had to celebrate alone. 














						Israelis Sing 'Ma Nishtana' on Balconies, Leaving No One Alone on Passover Night | United with Israel
					

Israelis across the country found a way to be together despite social distancing, singing the traditional 'Ma Nishtana' together - a truly magnificent experience.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Rabbi Alissa Wise, JVP Deputy Director and Rachel Beitarie, ED of Zochrot


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Rabbi Alissa Wise, JVP Deputy Director and Rachel Beitarie, ED of Zochrot



Sure, "Rabbi"... 
From their own definition: "_Zochrot, the *radical left-wing* organization, is trying to change the views of Jews as well as of the international community"_

Yeah dream on...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Mally Mazal-Davidoff. Jewish Life in Pre-State Israel*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli wine map*

Grapes are a native Levantine fruit that grow all over the land of Israel. Archeologists have found dozens of ancient Judean vineyards dating back thousands of years. Makes sense, since wine is fundamentally rooted within Jewish culture, just as Jews are eternally rooted to their ancestral homeland.










__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH: A special moment during Passover Seder - Israelis began praying together from their balconies during the country-wide lockdown.*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Home Definition*

The Home is an organized infrastructure, opened to all identities across the country,
whose initial goal is to develop inter-communal connections between the Jewish and the Arab residents of Judea, Samaria and Jerusalem, to promote activities based on respect for man and the land, and to raise for public clarification the issue of the political future of the Land of Israel.






__





						HOME | TheHomeJLM 2021
					






					www.the-home.org


----------



## rylah

*Drive-thru fever tests by Uveye*

An amazing Israeli technology firm is now getting involved in the search for better ways to test for COVID-19.


----------



## rylah

*Yaniv Ben Mashiach - Darko Shel 'Olam (The Way of the World)*

If difficult days pass in You
Won't Your face fall ben-Adam
Don't break tomorrow comes
Don't say enough and it's over
Walk the straight path
You'll see Your day comes
And the Spring sails in You

That is the way of the world
Once here and once there
There's nothing is perfect
More is hidden than realized
Don't fall be strong
Believe in Your way

If the way to the top failed
Be happy with all You have
Please don't break Your soul
Don't say enough and that's all
Walk the straight path
See Your day eventually comes
And the Spring sails in You


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Champion Judoka opens auction to raise money for new respirators- Sagi Muki*


----------



## rylah

*330 Israelis flee Milan on ‘rescue flight’ amid pandemic outbreak*
*Evacuees, mostly students, fly from European epicenter of coronavirus pandemic on Israir flight, immediately enter 2-week quarantine*

Some 330 Israelis landed at Ben Gurion International Airport on Monday after fleeing the devastating coronavirus outbreak in northern Italy.

The evacuees, mostly students, boarded a plane from Israeli airline Israir in Milan, one of the world’s hardest-hit regions. Airline staff referred to the emergency operation as a “rescue flight.”

The passengers were required to wear face masks for the entire flight, and were served by flight attendants dressed in full-body protective gear, Channel 13 reported.















						330 Israelis flee Milan on ‘rescue flight’ amid devastating virus outbreak
					

Evacuees, mostly students, fly from European epicenter of coronavirus pandemic on Israir flight, immediately enter 2-week quarantine




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli High School Develops Robot to Help Protect Doctors from Coronavirus *

_*Mentored by engineers from the Technion, Israel’s leading technology university, a high school robotics team in Haifa produced a robot to deliver equipment, medicine and food and help protect hospital medical staff from COVID-19.*_

The robotics club at a Haifa high school has teamed up with engineers at the world-class Technion-Israeli Institute of Technology and developed a robot that will help medical workers keep their distance from coronavirus-infected patients.

Dubbed the “COROBOT,” the remote control service trolley allows medicine and food to be delivered to patients without another person present, driving right up to the patient’s bed and complete with a computer tablet to allow two-way communication.

The robot was tested last week, showing officials at Haifa’s Rambam Medical Center how it can be also be used to carry equipment to the coronavirus isolation ward to the protective rooms. Like with a remote control car, an operator uses a radio control device to steer the robot.

As of last week, almost 3,000 medical staff at Israel’s hospitals were in mandatory isolation after being exposed to somebody carrying the coronavirus. That total included 631 doctors, 1,023 nurses and 1,220 other medical staff, including lab technicians, orderlies and others. Although the country has tens of thousands of medical workers, health officials are worried that continued exposure to infected patients will put too many people into protective quarantine.

The head of Rambam, Dr. Michael Halberthal, mentioned the problem of protecting staff from infection as they perform routine tasks during a meeting with colleague Dr. Rafi Beyar, a former director of the hospital and a professor of biomedical engineering at the Technion, Israel’s equivalent of MIT, _Walla! News_ reported. Beyar suggested offering the challenge to the Galaxia robotics program at Haifa’s Reali High School, where students are mentored by Technion engineers.

“Rambam requested we help them reduce the danger to their medical teams who are working in coronavirus departments by using a robot that could replaced a team member to perform simple tasks like bringing medicine, food and medical equipment,” said Technion Professor Gil Yudilevitch, who knew that the high school’s robotics team participated in several robot competitions and had a core group of bright and capable students.













						Israeli High School Develops Robot to Help Protect Doctors from Coronavirus | United with Israel
					

A high school robotics team in Haifa produced a robot to deliver equipment, medicine and food and help protect hospital medical staff from COVID-19.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*In Spite Worldwide Pandemic Aliyah Continues*

Last night, hours before Ethiopia locked its borders to prevent further spread of the coronavirus, a group 72 new Ethiopian Jewish immigrants landed in Israel.

Welcome home!


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Tel Aviv pictures that will make you stop and stare*

Niv Glazman, 28, lives in the hip Florentin neighborhood of Tel Aviv, studies at the Holon Institute of Technology, and works normally as a barista at Benedict.

But it’s not his coffeemaking skills that are gaining him notoriety throughout Israel and beyond. It’s his artistic pictures of city life.














						Tel Aviv pictures that will make you stop and stare - ISRAEL21c
					

‘I just do what I love, and I love what I do. I want to bring my audience my point of view of my little world,’ says Niv Glazman.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Sea of Galilee Nearly Full for the 1st Time in Decades*

*Israel’s main water source has neared its full capacity for the first time in 28 years.*

While Israel continues to increase the restrictions set in place to fight the COVID-19 pandemic, there is some good news in the country. The Sea of Galilee, also known as the Kinneret, is full.

Due to years of drought, the lake was reaching dangerously low levels. Following a very rainy winter, it has filled up, and the water levels are the highest they have been since 1992.

Watch to learn more about this incredible news!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  rylah, _et al,_

BLUF:  Fantastic News*!*



rylah said:


> While Israel continues to increase the restrictions set in place to fight the COVID-19 pandemic, there is some good news in the country. The Sea of Galilee, also known as the Kinneret, is full.
> 
> Due to years of drought, the lake was reaching dangerously low levels. Following a very rainy winter, it has filled up, and the water levels are the highest they have been since 1992.


*(COMMENT)*

But this is only a temporary reprieve.  Israel needs to build Desalinization Plants from hell on the Gulf of Aqaba, the Mediterranean North of Haifa, and the Mediterranean in the vicinity of Ashdod.

More water...





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  rylah, _et al,_
> 
> BLUF:  Fantastic News*!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Israel continues to increase the restrictions set in place to fight the COVID-19 pandemic, there is some good news in the country. The Sea of Galilee, also known as the Kinneret, is full.
> 
> Due to years of drought, the lake was reaching dangerously low levels. Following a very rainy winter, it has filled up, and the water levels are the highest they have been since 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But this is only a temporary reprieve.  Israel needs to build Desalinization Plants from hell on the Gulf of Aqaba, the Mediterranean North of Haifa, and the Mediterranean in the vicinity of Ashdod.
> 
> More water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


The Kinneret is the "honey" of all Israelis,
we all watch her as if she sets our national mood.

But in fact she's not our main source of water,
there're several underground aquifers which supply water for each locality.

In addition there're 5 main desalination plants one of them in  Eilat (the Gulf of Aqaba),  in need in need of reconstruction to reach the efficiency of the rest. The one in Ashdod, as far as I know, after delays is being currently constructed. 

Instead of Haifa itself, there's one planned in the inner Galilee locality.
Beside that there're also around 30 smaller plants spread all over the Negev desert.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli Piyut Project - Ki Eshmerah Shabat*

Written by Rabbi Avraham ibn Ezra ztz"l


----------



## rylah

*Israel's biggest winery in action - Barkan Winery*

Welcome to Barkan- the BIGGEST winery in Israel.
What is the secret behind their success? Take a look.


----------



## rylah

*Breakthrough COVID-19 test created*

Israeli researchers developed a new cheaper, faster and recyclable COVID-19 test.


----------



## rylah

*Pogroms in Arab World*

Many don't realize that majority of Israelis are people who fled Arab countries.
The massacres and genocide were not limited only to Europe, and happened virtually
at the same time as the Arab pogroms that initiated Zionism in the Syria-Palestine region,
and occurred all over the middle east.

This is part of the documentary : 'The Forgotten Refugees'.


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Apr. 16, 2020*

Over 12,500 have now been diagnosed with the #coronavirus in Israel. The Israeli government is beginning to think of an exit strategy to roll back regulations amidst the covid-19 crisis. We’ll reveal why scientists are so excited about Israel’s biblical Sea of Galilee.


----------



## rylah

*Join Hanan Ben Ari & family LIVE Shabat reception - 14:00 IL time*

"Welcome to join us for Shabat reception...every Friday 14:00 Israel time...share!
welcome to Ben Ari family living room!"

*Before anyone gets on me -  this is not actual Shabat filming,
just a sing along session for about an hour and a half 
with the singer and the kids.
Enjoy.


Peaceful Shabat to everyone - Shabat Shalom


----------



## rylah

*Ya'akov Shweky - Tat'e (Father)*

By the ancient cave of Hebron city
You'll see a man standing all alone
As the tears string down his face

"This is my hope and my request
Where our forefathers rest
For our father Avraham answer us
In the merit of Yitzhak and Ya'akov - I beg of You
And in the merit of the holy mothers"

He pours out his soul
To our Father in heaven

"O Father, Father, dear Father
The sorrow of Your children has yet ended!
Reach Your hand to us in the merit of forefathers
O Father, Father, dear Father
How much more can people of Israel suffer?
And remember the merit of forefathers"

"We're Your children
Avraham, Yitzhak and Ya'akov
Won't You carry our prayers to the One above"

As the tears string down his face -
"This is my hope my request
Where our forefathers rest
O Father, Father, dear Father..."

*"O children, children, My dear children
I've kept every dear tear - that you've ever poured
You will be redeemed forever to eternity
All of your prayers - and your heart wishes
Will draw closer the redemption!"*

And remembers the kindness of forefathers!


----------



## rylah

Siren blares in Israel, opening (virtual) Holocaust Remembrance Day events
					

10 a.m. siren, which typically brings public spaces to a standstill, observed indoors, where survivors will remember in solitude




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Yom Hashoah 2020*


----------



## rylah

Earlier today, just before the siren, Israeli police and army officers stood in front of 100 nursing homes and sheltered housing this morning, saluting Holocaust survivors and seniors living in these places.


----------



## rylah

*David D'or, Miriam Mesika, 'Amir Benayoun - The Last Survivor*

I stayed the last one of them all
But all of them still living in my soul
I stayed alive but Inside already dead
And under my pillow still hiding a piece of bread

I'm the last one remaining
I've remained a person when I was a number
The loaf of bread in Your menu
And for me always under a pillow

And in the relay race I've remained alone
The torch is now passing from hand to hand
Take from me everything I'm the burning bush
And You will remain here to tell, to tell

Take me to my own, I'm the only one left

I stayed the last one of them all
But all of them still living in my soul
I stayed alive but Inside already dead
And under my pillow still hiding a piece of bread

I'm the last one remaining
Now returning to the places of the past
This grass is greener of horror
I'm calling You mother land

And million eyes  are staring at me now
I was only a number but always stayed human
Begging me to tell

And a million eyes are staring at me now
How can I give up
I'm the last one remaining to tell


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH: A Powerful Message from Jerusalem’s Empty Western Wall*

_*A powerful message emanates from the Western Wall in the Old City of Jerusalem, the eternal capital of the Jewish people.*_

For the first time in recent history, the Western Wall plaza is practically empty.

Last year, 12 million visitors from around the world came to the holy site, including over 750,000 Taglit-Birthright Israel participants.

Birthright educator Shabi Spero, standing at the empty Kotel plaza, explains the important message.


----------



## rylah

*DAILY RECAP: Israel’s Corona Numbers Improve: Likud: Unity Means Sovereignty; More Top News

*


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Rabbi Danny Myers Invites Diaspora Jewry
to ‘See The Redemption Unfold’ in Eretz Israel*


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care what you think nor do I desire your "benefit of the doubt".  As always, you will attack it and take it the wrong way because it's from a leftwing source.  I'm sorry, but I find your rightwing sources equally offensive and dishonest.  Perhaps we can leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these hypocrisy and self contradictions - you sure deserve no benefit of a doubt.
> The usual "right/left" baiting won't cover your typical obsession to lie about Israel.
> And while reserving to the usual equivalency nonesense when you can't refute a
> single thing, have proven my point to the letter - you knew Haaretz is dishonest,
> and thus you lie knowingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I found refreshing about it was it was honest, it was the view of a broad spectrum of young people, it asked them what the were most concerned about and, that was it.  There was no demonizing, no dehumanizing, and I often find the voices of young people to be refreshing - whether right or wrong, that is how THEY see the world that they will be inheriting.  What's also refreshing is that there are certain themes and concerns that youths around the world share as well as those relevant to just Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest? And how would you know? Are even capable of that?
> 
> All that pretentious virtue signaling - give me a break,
> You don't really care what "THEY" think, or about their future,
> only use it as a cynical excuse for your moral corruption - that stinks miles away.
> 
> Most are not even younger than 5-7 years than me, so don't pretend to care what we think.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an enjoyable read, but you, as you typically do with anything I post, took it completely wrong and went right in to attack the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get it wrong,
> you weren't able to refute the facts - only evade and lie.
> 
> Most know full well who and what's your default mode of operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to you?  Go stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll stuff you with the rest of the filth that ever stood against Israel.
> 
> My advice to you?
> And especially during these times,
> look at the dust bin of history  where all our adversaries ended,
> next time mere thought of subverting against my people rises again,
> remind yourself well what you and your kind will all eventually face - doubt not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My advice to you?  Stuff it.
> 
> You are incapable of decent discussion and just like you did with the election thread I started (which you have now taken over) you attack me over it.  You didn't refute anything these young people said, you probably didn't even bother to read the entire article, all you did was attack the source and attack me.  Unlike you, I don't just post here, I look at what happens elsewhere and in other countries and I am interested in what people say and think.
> 
> Go back to spewing your pro-Israeli propaganda and promoting outright lies, like Obama is a Muslim.  It's what you do best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow that's rich!
> You go all about  "I'm interested in what young Israelis think"
> But let a young Israeli post in the Israeli elections thread and "it's a take over!"...
> 
> Seriously, if it's not the epitome of hypocrisy, it's sure the stupid comment of the month.
> 
> You've posted an opinion piece from a source that you admitted knowing to be dishonest,
> which was all about pushing the most typical Soviet diversion tactics of identity politics,
> personal family stories and meaningless general statements true for any country,
> rather than anything resembling facts.
> 
> So what did you want me to refute?
> All you did was cynically quote statements with negative connotation.
> 
> I've refuted your claims of ability to judge anything about honesty - based on facts.
> I've refuted publication's clearly false and misleading statement - based on facts.
> 
> Now, instead of addressing these facts,
> all you do is the reserve to off-topic baiting and play the 'Crying Cossack'.
> 
> Whom do you think you're fooling?
> Maybe we should have a "decent discussion" about that thread of yours,
> in which you suggest a tissue in response to the Swastika on the Palestinian flag?
Click to expand...


You are not a young Israeli.  You chewed me out for having the audacity to start a thread on Israeli elections and then posted prolifically in It.  Just like you went off your rocker when I posted the interview with young Israelis.  You did not address a single point in it you just went off.

You deliberately post lying canards about my president.  If you do that, what other things are you lying about and what other conspiracy theories do you deliberately promote?

Haaretz is no more or less dishonest than any other major media (including your chosen sources) and one or two examples have certainly not shown it to be a trend.

You have many times excuse terrorism against innocent people and you have the audacity to lecture me?  Hypocrite.

Meh.  Go back to your virtue signaling and propoganda filled messaging.  You are better off ignored.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> You are not a young Israeli.


And you know this how, because Haaretz told you?
Seems you put too much weight into the age thing, more than - facts,
which you're clearly incapable of dealing with



Coyote said:


> You chewed me out for having the audacity to start a thread on Israeli elections and then posted prolifically in It.


Eww...no thanks, I chew only Kosher.

Again, if correcting your OP based on outdated information is "chewing you out" -
then it only confirms the above - your innate inability to deal with facts.

That you whine about an Israeli posting in the 'Israeli Election Thread' is beyond idiotic.



Coyote said:


> Just like you went off your rocker when I posted the interview with young Israelis.  You did not address a single point in it you just went off.



I did, and instead of addressing them you as usual play the 'Crying Islamist'.
Why? Because when facts don't fit the agenda, you have nothing left but to troll.



Coyote said:


> You deliberately post lying canards about my president.  If you do that, what other things are you lying about and what other conspiracy theories do you deliberately promote?


Yeah sure, your usual 'damage control' deflection when you have nothing once getting exposed.
Here's what I suggest - instead of trolling - open a thread, tag me in, and we'll see.

But you won't dare,
'cause you're just an Islamist troll.



Coyote said:


> Haaretz is no more or less dishonest than any other major media (including your chosen sources) and one or two examples have certainly not shown it to be a trend.



Facts show different, time and time again, and what do you know about honesty?
If you can't refute my sources with facts, repeating that ad nauseam won't help,
but regarding Haaretz, your single source of info - even you confirmed they lie



Coyote said:


> You have many times excuse terrorism against innocent people and you have the audacity to lecture me?  Hypocrite.



I have? More like you desperately equate terrorism with exposing your favorite blood libels.

And yes, having people fought Nazis on both sides of my family,
I have every right, and obligation to expose your ugly Nazi ass.



Coyote said:


> Meh.  Go back to your virtue signaling and propoganda filled messaging.  You are better off ignored.



Like you spread blood libels about Israel in threads where Israel is not even the topic,
or obsessively trying to silence anyone who points to that?

Be my guest, ignore,
but eventually, when revealed what's behind that mask,
you can't resist the urge to sneak back for damage control.


----------



## rylah

*Remembrance Day, Independence Day regulations released*


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Ga'agu'im LiVney Adam (Longing for People)*

We already thought we won everything
Built towers in the skies
Human who needs human
No more flood comes in our days
Never, never we'll fall
Leave it, we'll get it all on our own
Smart, correct and right
And nothing is above us

Till you came
And infected
And drove us crazy
And reminded
And confused
And made clear
Who you are

How have you brought back the sanity
Longing for people
Suddenly the loneliness burns
No more flying from here and there
All the parks are closed
Weddings almost with no person
We have almost lost ourselves
We have almost stopped feeling

Soon it's all over
And I ask if possible
That the morning after you're gone
We won't be again the same


----------



## rylah

I'm so happy to share with you this story.

It's a very heart warming story, but above all, it's a very hopeful story. It's about my friend Eli Beer from United Hatzalah of Israel. He, out of all people, got COVID-19...and the way everyone rallied around him is just so amazing.

Stay hopeful.


----------



## Mindful

One hundred years ago this week, the British Balfour Declaration—which recognized the Jewish rights to the land of Israel—became international law.
The Allies, the countries that defeated the Ottoman Empire in World War I, gathered in San Remo, Italy, in late April 1920 to carve up the Middle East. Basing their outlook on Woodrow Wilson’s principle of self-determination, they set out to establish new would-be countries through a mentoring program called “mandates.” The Arabs, now free of the Turks, would get Syria, Lebanon and Mesopotamia (Iraq). The Jews would get “Palestine” (Palestine was a Jewish thing back then).
The language of the 1917 Balfour Declaration was put directly into the San Remo accords: “[T]he Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”
This decision was soon unanimously ratified by 56 member states of the League of Nations, and later became part of the United Nations Charter, thus paving the way for the third Jewish commonwealth, reborn on its ancestral soil after 2000 years.









						San Remo: The Original ‘Deal of the Century’
					

As we mark Israeli independence this year, let us cast off the contrived U.N. narrative in which Israel was born into the inevitability of two states.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful

The Balfour Declaration from 1917 was in essence a declaration of British policy. But San Remo converted the Balfour Declaration into a binding international treaty, setting the stage for the League of Nations Mandate, which was approved in 1922. It has been noted that at San Remo, Jewish historic rights became Jewish legal rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> View attachment 328380
> 
> One hundred years ago this week, the British Balfour Declaration—which recognized the Jewish rights to the land of Israel—became international law.
> The Allies, the countries that defeated the Ottoman Empire in World War I, gathered in San Remo, Italy, in late April 1920 to carve up the Middle East. Basing their outlook on Woodrow Wilson’s principle of self-determination, they set out to establish new would-be countries through a mentoring program called “mandates.” The Arabs, now free of the Turks, would get Syria, Lebanon and Mesopotamia (Iraq). The Jews would get “Palestine” (Palestine was a Jewish thing back then).
> The language of the 1917 Balfour Declaration was put directly into the San Remo accords: “[T]he Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”
> This decision was soon unanimously ratified by 56 member states of the League of Nations, and later became part of the United Nations Charter, thus paving the way for the third Jewish commonwealth, reborn on its ancestral soil after 2000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Remo: The Original ‘Deal of the Century’
> 
> 
> As we mark Israeli independence this year, let us cast off the contrived U.N. narrative in which Israel was born into the inevitability of two states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


Neither Balfour nor San Remo mentioned "the land of Israel."


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328380
> 
> One hundred years ago this week, the British Balfour Declaration—which recognized the Jewish rights to the land of Israel—became international law.
> The Allies, the countries that defeated the Ottoman Empire in World War I, gathered in San Remo, Italy, in late April 1920 to carve up the Middle East. Basing their outlook on Woodrow Wilson’s principle of self-determination, they set out to establish new would-be countries through a mentoring program called “mandates.” The Arabs, now free of the Turks, would get Syria, Lebanon and Mesopotamia (Iraq). The Jews would get “Palestine” (Palestine was a Jewish thing back then).
> The language of the 1917 Balfour Declaration was put directly into the San Remo accords: “[T]he Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”
> This decision was soon unanimously ratified by 56 member states of the League of Nations, and later became part of the United Nations Charter, thus paving the way for the third Jewish commonwealth, reborn on its ancestral soil after 2000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Remo: The Original ‘Deal of the Century’
> 
> 
> As we mark Israeli independence this year, let us cast off the contrived U.N. narrative in which Israel was born into the inevitability of two states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Balfour nor San Remo mentioned "the land of Israel."
Click to expand...


Not interested. Don’t waste my time...


----------



## rylah

*Memorial Day begins at sundown

*


----------



## rylah

*'Amir Benayoun - Prayer for Peace of the State*

Our Father in Heavens,
The Rock of Israel and his redeemer
Bless the state of Israel,
The beginning of the growing of our redemption.
Protect her in the wing of You kindness,
And cover her in the tent of Your peace,
And send Your light and truth to her heads, ministers and advisers,
And set them in good advice from before You.
Strengthen the hands of the protectors of the land of our Holiness,
And inherit them our G-d redemption,
And crown of victory crown them,
And You will give peace in the land,
And eternal happiness to her dwellers.

And our brothers all House of Israel,
Remember and command please in all countries of their diaspora
And walk them quickly to sovereignty in Zion Your city
And Yerushalayim the dwelling of Your Name,
As written in the Torah of Mosheh Your servant...


----------



## rylah

*Israel, the Home of Hope*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

All the places that you've been
Worlds you've seen and discovered
All the questions you've asked along the way
Dared not to reveal

Lights blinking,
In two second
My life passes before me
Voices from a different time
The heart says to wake up quickly

All the ways are opening before you
Revealing before your eyes in your life
All the wondering disappear in a moment
And now it is clear what is important and what is less

Lights...


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - Apr. 30, 2020*


----------



## rylah

*Ateret Cohanim: In the palm of their Hands - Daniel Luria*


----------



## rylah

*Hana Ben-Ari - Im Titzi (If You want)*


----------



## rylah

*Bnayah Berabi - Kchi Et Haphadim (Take the fears)*


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a young Israeli.
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this how, because Haaretz told you?
> Seems you put too much weight into the age thing, more than - facts,
> which you're clearly incapable of dealing with
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You chewed me out for having the audacity to start a thread on Israeli elections and then posted prolifically in It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eww...no thanks, I chew only Kosher.
> 
> Again, if correcting your OP based on outdated information is "chewing you out" -
> then it only confirms the above - your innate inability to deal with facts.
> 
> That you whine about an Israeli posting in the 'Israeli Election Thread' is beyond idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you went off your rocker when I posted the interview with young Israelis.  You did not address a single point in it you just went off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, and instead of addressing them you as usual play the 'Crying Islamist'.
> Why? Because when facts don't fit the agenda, you have nothing left but to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deliberately post lying canards about my president.  If you do that, what other things are you lying about and what other conspiracy theories do you deliberately promote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, your usual 'damage control' deflection when you have nothing once getting exposed.
> Here's what I suggest - instead of trolling - open a thread, tag me in, and we'll see.
> 
> But you won't dare,
> 'cause you're just an Islamist troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz is no more or less dishonest than any other major media (including your chosen sources) and one or two examples have certainly not shown it to be a trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts show different, time and time again, and what do you know about honesty?
> If you can't refute my sources with facts, repeating that ad nauseam won't help,
> but regarding Haaretz, your single source of info - even you confirmed they lie
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have many times excuse terrorism against innocent people and you have the audacity to lecture me?  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have? More like you desperately equate terrorism with exposing your favorite blood libels.
> 
> And yes, having people fought Nazis on both sides of my family,
> I have every right, and obligation to expose your ugly Nazi ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go back to your virtue signaling and propoganda filled messaging.  You are better off ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you spread blood libels about Israel in threads where Israel is not even the topic,
> or obsessively trying to silence anyone who points to that?
> 
> Be my guest, ignore,
> but eventually, when revealed what's behind that mask,
> you can't resist the urge to sneak back for damage control.
Click to expand...


And again. You lie. I did not “whine” about an Israeli posting in an Israeli election thread, I bitched about YOU. Your first post in it was attacking me for even posting an election, questioning my motives and character. Yet despite you thinking it was a horrible thread, and trashing it, there you are posting in it. Say what you like but that is your modusoperendi everytime. Just like you did with my post here, about the interview young Israeli’s, *that you label “trolling”. * You did not counter it with facts.  You did not counter one thing in it.  *You probably did not even read the interview * given how little you actually addressed it. I can only guess that “trolling” to you is posting something you don’t like.

You defend defended terrorism, multiple times here, when it  is from your side.  You spread lying canards about an American President...and I fail to understand why someone who purports to be honest or value honest sources would do that.  If you aren’t even honest about that *what are you honest about?*  Then you pull the bloody victim card when called on it.  Nazi my ass. That is all you can come up with when called on it.  Call some one a Nazi.

And as an FYI, I had members on both sides of my family who fought against the NAZI’s.  I know exactly how cheap it is lob that epitaph around casually.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a young Israeli.
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this how, because Haaretz told you?
> Seems you put too much weight into the age thing, more than - facts,
> which you're clearly incapable of dealing with
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You chewed me out for having the audacity to start a thread on Israeli elections and then posted prolifically in It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eww...no thanks, I chew only Kosher.
> 
> Again, if correcting your OP based on outdated information is "chewing you out" -
> then it only confirms the above - your innate inability to deal with facts.
> 
> That you whine about an Israeli posting in the 'Israeli Election Thread' is beyond idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you went off your rocker when I posted the interview with young Israelis.  You did not address a single point in it you just went off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, and instead of addressing them you as usual play the 'Crying Islamist'.
> Why? Because when facts don't fit the agenda, you have nothing left but to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deliberately post lying canards about my president.  If you do that, what other things are you lying about and what other conspiracy theories do you deliberately promote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, your usual 'damage control' deflection when you have nothing once getting exposed.
> Here's what I suggest - instead of trolling - open a thread, tag me in, and we'll see.
> 
> But you won't dare,
> 'cause you're just an Islamist troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haaretz is no more or less dishonest than any other major media (including your chosen sources) and one or two examples have certainly not shown it to be a trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts show different, time and time again, and what do you know about honesty?
> If you can't refute my sources with facts, repeating that ad nauseam won't help,
> but regarding Haaretz, your single source of info - even you confirmed they lie
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have many times excuse terrorism against innocent people and you have the audacity to lecture me?  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have? More like you desperately equate terrorism with exposing your favorite blood libels.
> 
> And yes, having people fought Nazis on both sides of my family,
> I have every right, and obligation to expose your ugly Nazi ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go back to your virtue signaling and propoganda filled messaging.  You are better off ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you spread blood libels about Israel in threads where Israel is not even the topic,
> or obsessively trying to silence anyone who points to that?
> 
> Be my guest, ignore,
> but eventually, when revealed what's behind that mask,you can't resist the urge to sneak back for damage control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again. You lie. I did not “whine” about an Israeli posting in an Israeli election thread, I bitched about YOU. Your first post in it was attacking me for even posting an election, questioning my motives and character. Yet despite you thinking it was a horrible thread, and trashing it, there you are posting in it. Say what you like but that is your modusoperendi everytime. Just like you did with my post here, about the interview young Israeli’s, *that you label “trolling”. * You did not counter it with facts.  You did not counter one thing in it.  *You probably did not even read the interview * given how little you actually addressed it. I can only guess that “trolling” to you is posting something you don’t like.
> 
> You defend defended terrorism, multiple times here, when it  is from your side.  You spread lying canards about an American President...and I fail to understand why someone who purports to be honest or value honest sources would do that.  If you aren’t even honest about that *what are you honest about?*  Then you pull the bloody victim card when called on it.  Nazi my ass. That is all you can come up with when called on it.  Call some one a Nazi.
> 
> And as an FYI, I had members on both sides of my family who fought against the NAZI’s.  I know exactly how cheap it is lob that epitaph around casually.
Click to expand...


Seriously this again?
I've looked at the election thread, you've posted incorrect data, I've posted an updated list.
You even thanked me, so what are you whining here about, that I've continued posting??
Do you even realize how ridiculous this looks?

Of course I've read and addressed it with facts
which you've been only dancing around ever since,
the usual "facts are personal attacks" tantrums...why? apparently you can't refute any.


And its not about my honesty, this is exactly what I call trolling -
you've appealed to honesty posting an article, and I was addressing it with facts,
and ever since you're posting about anything but the details of the original conversation,
rather trying to bait to every other conversation in which in the same manner you weren't capable of facing facts that refute your posts without resorting to same troll shenanigans


And as FYI - those supposed relatives don't give you the excuse for siding with those who put the Swastika on their flag.

Instead of trolling, go back to those topics and try to address those facts.
Or try to address the falsehoods in the article I've pointed to in this conversation.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The mystery of the UFO's seen on the Independence Day - *
*nano-satellites launched by an American company*

On the eve of Independence Day, bright and unidentified objects were observed in the sky, creating a wave of guesswork and speculation among the genre's fans. A column of dozens of mysterious lights passed one after the other, moving north-west to southeast, and was visible throughout Israel.

People filmed, documented, and began to come up with a variety of creative ideas about the source of the lights - people claimed that these were air force jets en route to Syria, Iranian missiles, extraterrestrials and more. After inquiries, among other things, with the Israeli Space Agency and the Israeli Air Force, it is concluded that this is a barrage of nano-satellites for an Elon Musk project, which are launched into space in 60-by-60-satellite bundles. When you see the 60 satellites, they are on their way to space orbit - so they separate and take their place.














						זה מטוס? זה ציפור? נפתרה תעלומת העב"מים שנראו ביום העצמאות | חדשות 13
					

במוצאי החג נצפה בשמי הארץ טור של עשרות אורות מסתוריים שיצרו גל של ניחושים וספקולציות בקרב חובבי הז'אנר. לאחר בירורים - נמצא כי מדובר בננו-לוויינים ששוגרו על ידי חברה אמריקנית




					13news.co.il


----------



## rylah

*In first, Saudi TV dramas feature character urging Israel ties, Hebrew monologue*

*Controversy swirls around two Ramadan productions, screened amid warming Jerusalem-Riyadh ties; 13 Palestinian groups said urging that one of the shows be taken off air*

Two TV productions aired on a Saudi network on the occasion of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan have sparked controversy and accusations of “normalization” with Israel, including by terror group Hamas, after one featured a character calling for better ties with the Jewish state and another highlighted the life of Jews in Kuwait in the 1940s. 

The latter show, “Umm Haroun” (The Mother of Aaron), starring popular actress Hayat Al Fahad, features an opening monologue in Hebrew by a Jewish character: “Before our footsteps go missing and our lives fall into memory, we will be lost to time. … We are the [Persian] Gulf Jews who were born in the [Persian] Gulf lands.”

It is the first Arab production to discuss the lives of Jews in the Gulf and their relations with Muslims.





A Jewish character speaking a Hebrew monologue in Saudi Ramadan production 'Umm Haroun' about Kuwaiti Jews, in an episode broadcast April 24, 2020, on the MBC network. (Screenshot: Twitter)









						In first, Saudi TV dramas feature character urging Israel ties, Hebrew monologue
					

Controversy swirls around two Ramadan productions, screened amid warming Jerusalem-Riyadh ties; 13 Palestinian groups said urging that one of the shows be taken off air




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Approximately 100,000 new immigrants are expected to move to Israel in 2020, despite the coronavirus pandemic.

Welcome home!


----------



## rylah

'Akiva, Ariel Zilber, Bary Sahorov,'Amir Benayoun, Hanan Ben Ari and Lior Elmalih

*Refa Tziri *-  a piyyut which is a wish for a complete healthy recovery and indeed in certain traditions is prevalent as a request or at the welcome one who has risen from the sickness.
The piyyut is sung mainly in the Spanish-Jerusalem tradition where it is attributed to its one of the main poets in the last century - Rabbi Rafael Antebi.


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Review - Apr. 30, 2020*


----------



## rylah

*Nurturing And Tough: The Israeli Women Blazing Trails *
*In Tel Aviv’s Culinary Scene* 






From New York to London, Paris, Amsterdam, and back to Tel Aviv and Jerusalem, Israeli cuisine has been taking the global culinary scene by storm for over a decade. Multinational restaurant groups helmed by celebrity culinary figures like Assaf Granit and Eyal Shani have been making waves abroad with their modern approach to Israeli cuisine, but so have female chefs like Einat Admony and Gazala Halabi who, in their hustle to succeed in a male-dominated industry, have completely stolen the hearts of critics and diners alike.

And they are by far not the only ones. In Israel, female chefs like Naifa Mulla of experimental culinary platform L28 and Game of Chefs series winner Avishag Levy are just a few who have stood out for their creativity.


In Tel Aviv, more specifically, a number of female chefs, restaurateurs and heads of hospitality groups are slowly redefining the local food culture, and blazing new trails in the city’s thriving dining scene while helping other women in the field.

Full story:
Nurturing And Tough: The Israeli Women Blazing Trails In Tel Aviv's Culinary Scene | Design News


----------



## rylah

*Today is Golda Meir's 122 birthday.*

Golda Meir was the first woman Prime Minister of Israel. A leader of a democratic nation that led Israel with strength, compassion, and determination. Did you know? Israel was the third country in the world to have a woman Prime Minister - before any European, North, or South American country. In Israel, women don't break the glass ceiling, they shatter it.


----------



## rylah

*As Israel Eases Coronavirus Restrictions, What Could Our ‘New Normal’ Look Like? *

The Israeli government approved a series of new directives this week meant to roll back restrictions put in place in mid-March to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu gave a televised statement Saturday night praising the accomplishments of the country and its citizens in stabilizing the mortality rate of COVID-19, which he described as among the lowest in the OECD.

The steps Israel has taken – closing its borders to non-residents, implementing mandatory quarantines, banning public gatherings, limiting pubic transport, undertaking contact tracing, and ramping up diagnostic tests – “have proven themselves in slowing the rate of infection and in stabilizing the numbers of seriously ill patients and those on ventilators,” said Netanyahu.

Israel currently has close to 14,000 confirmed patients with coronavirus, 139 of which are in serious condition with 113 requiring mechanical ventilation. Israel’s death toll from the disease has climbed to 184 as of April 21, according to Health Ministry figures.






Taub report on Israel’s coronavirus mortality rate

Starting on Sunday, restrictions were eased slightly in both the personal and public spheres but social distancing, mask-wearing, and bans on gatherings are enforced, and other major limitations remain in place. Some industries may resume operations but school is still out. Additional rollbacks may be implemented in the coming weeks depending on the success of the pilot plan, but officials in Israel and the world have urged that we should all prepare for a changed reality and, possibly, a resurgence of the pathogen. The head of the World Health Organization has warned that the “worst is yet to come.”

“Until a coronavirus vaccine is found, we are in a different reality. The entire world has changed. We simply need to live in a corona[virus] routine,” Netanyahu said on Saturday.

*The stresses of the pandemic*
What could this different reality look like? Dr. Anthony Fauci, the American physician and immunologist who has served as the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIH) at the Department of Health and Human Services, has suggested that we may never shake hands again, for example. But everything has been affected. From how we travel (or don’t), work, parent, educate, date, socialize, connect with family, manage stress, and exercise – the coronavirus has turned our world upside down over the course of the past three months.

This period “where we shut down the world – and the possibility of it happening again – will be carved into our memories and our consciousness,” says Professor Golan Shahar of Ben-Gurion University’s Department of Psychology, head of The Stress, Self & Health (STREALTH) Lab, and a clinical health psychologist.

“The world has changed and on a behavioral level we are all changed as well,” he tells NoCamels. “We are all spending more time at home, working from home, parenting from home, so family dynamics are changing.” This period will have strengthened bonds for some people and some families “as they’ve had to discover each other, get to know each other and become closer,” says Dr. Shahar.


Full story:








						As Israel Eases Coronavirus Restrictions, What Could Our 'New Normal' Look Like?
					

Officials in Israel and across the world over have urged that we should prepare for a changed reality post-pandemic.




					nocamels.com


----------



## rylah

*Fashionable Face Masks Are The Accessory Of The Future, *
*Say Israeli Designers *

Israelis are now required to wear face masks outdoors in a mandatory directive issued by the Health Ministry that went into effect this week. The Health Ministry has said that these masks can be store-bought, homemade, or makeshift but that they must cover the nose and mouth.

Officials have recommended against buying traditional N95 or surgical masks, mainly because they want to leave them for the health care workers. In recent weeks, Israel has faced a shortage of personal protective equipment, including masks, for medical workers though that has changed in recent weeks due to shipments from China, and deliveries coordinated by the Mossad, Israel’s national intelligence agency.

Meanwhile, fashion designers, artists, seamstresses, and textile industry workers are suddenly finding themselves out of work, like 25 percent of Israeli population currently jobless. Besides not being able to open their businesses, general spending on non-essential items such as clothes, art, and jewelry has been affected. Many in the industry have felt compelled to help the best way they know how.

While there’s been no official call in Israel on the apparel industry to make face masks, unlike in New York, many of these fashion and fabric experts have started their own initiatives to make them — using patterned cloths, unique patchwork, and fun-loving designs.






Tel Aviv-based fashion entrepreneur Dana Kira and restauranteur Alon Levi saw both of their businesses come to a grinding halt when lockdown measures were put in place last month amid the coronavirus outbreak. They were both looking for what to do next when, separately, they contacted a mutual Batel Bar Giora, a fashion designer with Israeli brand Feyge. She made the connection between the two after realizing they had the same idea — to create handcrafted face masks from reusable cloth.


The idea behind their product is to make colorful and quality cloth masks that can be reused, in order to minimize waste, and give people an alternative to disposable masks, which are necessary for health care workers, Alon Levi writes in an email to NoCamels.

Kira contacted fellow designers in Tel Aviv, such as Amit Shalom from Israeli brand BoBo who donated leftover materials from their businesses. This gave the duo a supply of fun, colorful and unique designs. All masks are sewn locally.

“It is very important for us to make our masks accessible so anyone can afford them,” explains Levi. The masks are sold at two apiece for NIS 68 ($19). A range of masks is found on the brand’s Instagram page. Free delivery is available anywhere in Israel.


They aren’t the only ones who found themselves looking to fill a void. Ruth Lenk, a Netanya-based quilter and art teacher started a Facebook page in November to sell her quilts. Sewing masks only followed when she created masks for family members to follow the Health Ministry’s directive.

Lenk tells NoCamels she was encouraged by those family members to start selling those masks on her page, The Creative Adult, and decided to launch an initiative to donate a mask to a hospital worker every time she sold one. She says she is also looking to donate masks to elderly care facilities and programs for at-risk kids. Lenk sends photos of options to customers who choose what they like and says she has been overwhelmed by the interest she has received.

Yarden Oz, a 28-year old wedding and evening dress designer who has designed bridal gowns for some 400 women, found herself without work when Israeli wedding celebrations were limited to small numbers and then banned altogether. She decided to take the opportunity to design a collection of fashionable fabric masks that “will bring some color and joy to this era” and support the battered economy, she writes on the official website of her brand, Happy People. Her mask designs are also found on her Instagram page.









						Fashionable Face Masks Are The Accessory Of The Future, Say Israeli Designers
					

Now that Israelis are required to wear face masks outside the home, fashion designers and artists have come up with unique and stylish designs to sell to the public.




					nocamels.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari with 'Eden Meiri - 100FM at Moshiko Shtern*

First the song 'Ma Ata Rotze Mimeni',
then some jingles improvised to ease the atmosphere...


----------



## rylah

*Yishay Ribo -Kol Dodi*

The voice of my beloved, behold He comes, that's what they say
To remove all evil, and to lift up our ray,
From the depths of the dust
And to awaken those who sleep, at the sound of the Shofar.

The voice of my beloved, behold He comes
That's the rumor that is spreading
And every captive baby received the prophecy
So come and let's go out to meet Him, with drums and flute
Sing to Him, sing praises,
How blessed is nation who Hashem is their G-d.

And then the day will break and the lie will evaporate
Then all the does of the field will go forth in dance
And skip upon the mountains and not from fear of foxes
And out of the clefts of the rock, living water shall flow forth
From the hidden places of the terrace, to irrigate the rose of the valleys
And to establish the tabernacle, that will remove our suffering here

The voice of my beloved is knocking, open to Me my children
The time of your redemption has arrived and I have said enough to your troubles
I have come to bring glad tidings, that you will no longer cry Rachel
We sense the Meshiah more than any fragrant powder
Shalom to You my beloved, pure and ruddy
Pour out Your wrath on rocks, and return to the fortress
In mercy, for for Your mercy there is no memory to contain all given

The voice of my beloved, behold He comes...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Settlers fight with Israeli soldiers on illegal settlement

*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Settlers fight with Israeli soldiers on illegal settlement
> 
> *




Yes, and I have a friend who got angry when IDF sealed off Bnei Brak,
during the Covid-19 outbreak. But that's what a govt. must do.

All you've revealed is that the policy works against illegal building of Arabs and Jews.
What changed was only your reaction.

I think in both cases,
it serves for governance.

When Israeli law effectively applies fully in the entire area of Judea Samaria,
there is less need for such action, because the entire area is included
within the municipal borders of unified Jerusalem.

What's happening in the scene is the same policy as in any city,
only difference is the protest and confrontation,
but long term, essentially that's what it is,
now in Ramat Gan, soon allover Judea:


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s economic ‘exit strategy’

*


----------



## rylah

*Elementary School Reopen Across Israel*

Israel’s Health Ministry outlined a new plan Sunday to gradually set things back to normal after weeks-long restrictions imposed on Israelis due to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## rylah

*Miri Mesika with Jerusalem Orchestra - Birkat HaMelech*

_'Birkat HaMelech'_ - the Blessing of the King

**


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Israelis Rejoice Over Eased Restrictions *

_*As the nation rolls back the rules set in place to stop the spread of the coronavirus, Israelis expressed joy over regaining their freedom.*_

Israelis love the beach, open air markets, and sports in the nation’s plentiful parks, which made months-long coranavirus restrictions all the more difficult for residents of the Jewish state.

This week many of those restrictions were cancelled, and Israelis couldn’t be happier.

Check out their jubilant responses to a gradual return to normal.


----------



## rylah

*Piyyut Project - Ki Esmerah Shabat*

For I'll keep Shabat
G-d will guard me
A sign she is forever to eternity
Between Him and me

Forbidden search to provide
Of doing ways
Also of talks of (daily) needs
Talks of merchants or talks of kings
I'll pronounce and study the Torah of G-d
I'll pronounce and study the Torah of G-d
And You will make me wise

A sign she is between Him and me
I will always find in her
Comfort to my soul

Here to the first generation
Has given my Holy
Miraculous example in giving bread
Twice on the sixth day
So on every sixth day
So on every sixth day
Will double my nurture

A sign she is forever to eternity
Between Him and me

The day is respectful
Day of pleasures
Bread and good wine
Meat and fish
Those who are happy in it
They reach happiness
For it's a day of celebrations
And You will make me happy


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Israel is Building in the Heartland of Judea!*

*As Israel prepares to apply sovereignty over towns in Judea and Samaria, the Ministry of Defense approves thousands of new houses.*

Defense Minister Bennett announced the approval of 7,000 new housing units in the town of Efrat in the heartland of Judea.

The announcement came just days after the US State Department announced it would support Israeli extending sovereignty over the Jewish communities of Judea and Samaria.

Watch to learn about this historic announcement.


----------



## rylah

*High Court Rejects Petitions Against Netanyahu-Gantz Unity Government *

_*“There is no legal reason to interfere with the tasking of Knesset Member Benjamin Netanyahu with forming a government,” the court stated.*_

The High Court of Justice has decided to reject the petitions filed against Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Likud-Blue and White coalition agreement, paving the way for the establishment of the government and the swearing-in of the ministers next Wednesday.

After two days of deliberations on Sunday and Monday, the court announced its decision Wednesday night. The panel of 11 judges unanimously rejected all the eight petitions.

“There is no legal reason to interfere with the tasking of Knesset Member Benjamin Netanyahu with forming a government,” the court stated.

Regarding the coalition agreement, the judges stated that “although the coalition agreement between the Blue and White and Likud factions raises considerable legal difficulties, at this time there is no need to intervene in any of its clauses.”

Eight left-wing organizations filed petitions claiming that Netanyahu, who has been indicted, could not hold office, and that the coalition agreement between the Likud party and Blue and White was illegal.

Netanyahu’s trial on charges of bribery and misconduct in three cases is slated to begin later this month.

The coalition between Likud and Blue and White to establish a government requires special legislation to anchor the agreement which enables Netanyahu of the Likud party and Blue and White Chairman Benny Gantz to rotate the premiership after 18 months.

The court ruled that this was “an exceptional coalition agreement, some of which its provisions cause considerable difficulties. However, it is not yet time to examine these claims.”

The court is waiting for the agreement to become enshrined in law before it rules on its legality, meaning that the Netanyahu-Gantz may still face legal challenges that could lead to the fourth round of elections in Israel within a year’s time.

The Knesset plenum on Wednesday continued a series of marathon debates on some 9,000 objections to Basic Law Proposal: The Government (Amendment – Alternating Government).

The proposed legislative amendments are designed to allow the coalition agreement between the Likud and Blue and White parliamentary groups to be implemented.

The bill to amend the basic law deals with the structure of the rotation government, defining it as an equal government, in which both blocs that will make up the coalition will have an equal number of ministers and deputy ministers.

The bill further deals with the swearing-in of the prime minister and the alternate prime minister as soon as the government is established, the date on which the transfer of power between the incumbent prime minister and the alternate prime minister shall take place, and the daily conduct of the government.

The coalition-to-be has voted down all the objections and the bill is slated to pass on Thursday, clearing the path for the formation of government next week.













						High Court Rejects Petitions Against Netanyahu-Gantz Unity Government | United with Israel
					

'There is no legal reason to interfere with the tasking of Knesset Member Benjamin Netanyahu with forming a government,' the court stated.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Father and son from MDA donate plasma after recovering from coronavirus
					

After suffering from coronavirus, then recovering, senior MDA medic and his son, an MDA dispatcher, donate plasma to help COVID-19 patients.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*After Tiresome Rescue Journey - 31 Jews from Brazil made Aliyah to Israel









						בתום מסע חילוץ מפרך: 31 יהודים מברזיל עלו לישראל
					

טיסות בוטלו פעם אחר פעם, הדרך מריו לסאו פאולו נחסמה ונדרשה גם עצירת ביניים בטורקיה, אך הקרן לידידות והסוכנות היהודית הצליחו להביא ארצה עשרות יהודים מברזיל. אחת העולות: "מחכה להכיר לבנות שלי את המקום המופלא הזה, אחרי הבידוד"




					www.ynet.co.il
				



*


----------



## rylah

*Yishay Ribo -Keter Melukha (Crown of Kingdom)*

Beteween Terumah and Tetzaveh
A birthday a bit strange
Everything is regular here supposedly
A stage audience and love

Between Tetzaveh and Ki Tisa
Ester(hiding) Purim a feast happiness
Who will rest and who will drive
And who will carry the consequence

Between Ki Tisa and Vayakhel
The world stops to gather
To silence to close in
Ishmael Edom and Israel

Betwen Vayakhel and Pekudey
Therese no person in town and field
There no one to manage in front
The tower of Babel confuses again


And what do You want us to understand from this
How to distance and to come near in this pain
Want to live You
And not be alone

And what do You want us to learn from this
And who will we know to unite in this separation
Till we give You
Crown of Kingdom


Between Pekudey and Vayikra
We are all in the same boat
Spring arrived Pesach comes
And with it a great hope

That You will tear the severity of the decree
'Lecha Dodi Likrat Kalah'
We have no strength anymore
To deal with, to fight

And what do You want us to understand from this
How to disconnect and connect to this heart
Want to live You
And not be alone

And  what do You want us to learn from this
And how will we know to unite in this separation
'Shma'a Yisrael HaShem Ehad UShmo Ehad'

Between Adar and between Nisan
Fell a lot that is the fate
They say it's time that is capable
Of winning over luck


----------



## P F Tinmore

But..but..but...The Palestinians throw *stones.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> But..but..but...The Palestinians throw *stones.*



Give me a break, the Arab-Israeli conflict has caused less loss of life,
than the deaths caused by crime in several US cities alone.

Jerusalem, by the way, since united is among the safest cities in the world.


----------



## rylah

*Bereaved families to Israeli government: Freeze agreement with PA*

_*'The PA continues to pay terrorists who murdered our children and our government continues to help it with our tax money.'*_

The Israeli government is expected to sign an agreement with the Palestinian Authority (PA) on Sunday, according to which the State of Israel will grant the PA a loan of NIS 800 million ($228,134,712) to offset the PA's losses from the coronavirus outbreak.

The agreement was disclosed in the Finance Ministry and Prime Minister's Office response to a Supreme Court petition against the agreement filed by Adv. Yitzhak Bam on behalf of the Lavi organization and the Choosing Life Forum - Bereaved Families and Victims of Terrorism, demanding that the Court block the agreement in light of the PA's continued financial aid for families of convicted terrorists.

The Finance Ministry's and Prime Minister's office response to the petition indicate that the funds are expected to be allocated by the Israeli government for the PA's efforts in the coronavirus fight.

According to the petition, there is substantial reason to believe that the loan will not be returned to the State of Israel, and that the PA will instead transfer a large portion of the funding to families of terrorists and terrorist operatives as payment for carrying out attacks against Israel.

The petition states that, "Unfortunately, the Palestinian Authority, contrary to its commitments to cease terrorism, is spending money on it and paying salaries and grants to terrorists serving their sentences in Israeli prisons and to those released from their prison sentences. The Authority has set up a system and provided financial support to terrorists and their families."

Despite a law according to which that the State of Israel is to offset terrorists' salaries in its loan to the PA, the cabinet has yet to order such a move.

Meirav and Hertzl Hajaj, parents of Lieutenant Shir Hajaj, murdered in a ramming attack in the Armon Hanatziv neighborhood of Jerusalem on January 8, 2017, and members of the Choosing Life Forum said, "How can it be that hundreds of thousands of families and businesses in Israel are going out of business while the Israeli government transfers NIS 800 million a month to the terrorist-supporting Palestinian Authority as it continues to pay the terrorists who murdered our children? It turns out the Israeli government and citizens of Israel who had their children murdered are paying the salaries of their murderers."

The Lavi organization added that "transferring NIS 1 billion ($285,168,390) to the Palestinian Authority for financing terrorists' salaries is unacceptable. The PA cannot continue providing huge salaries to murderers of Jews and crying over [financial] difficulties. The transfer of NIS 1 billion to the PA is a blatant blow to the Pay to Slay Law recently enacted, and to families of terror victims. "













						Bereaved families to Israeli government: Freeze agreement with Palestinian Authority
					

'The PA continues to pay terrorists who murdered our children and our government continues to help it with our tax money.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Israel: How this ultra-Orthodox town fought back the coronavirus*


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem's Historic Open Air Market Reopens
After Two Months of Closure*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *After Tiresome Rescue Journey - 31 Jews from Brazil made Aliyah to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> בתום מסע חילוץ מפרך: 31 יהודים מברזיל עלו לישראל
> 
> 
> טיסות בוטלו פעם אחר פעם, הדרך מריו לסאו פאולו נחסמה ונדרשה גם עצירת ביניים בטורקיה, אך הקרן לידידות והסוכנות היהודית הצליחו להביא ארצה עשרות יהודים מברזיל. אחת העולות: "מחכה להכיר לבנות שלי את המקום המופלא הזה, אחרי הבידוד"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynet.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WATCH: Aliyah During the Corona Pandemic*

_*“It felt like a rescue mission,” Ayelet Mintz said of her El Al flight to Tel Aviv, describing how “super-excited” she is to have arrived “home.”*_

Plant-based nutritionist has been planning her Aliyah – immigration to Israel – since the age of 16. When the coronavirus began to spread, she decided to get “home” as quickly as possible, fearing the doors to the country could shut.

“I’m here because I’m indigenous to this land,” she tells _Arutz 7_, speaking from quarantine in a Tel Aviv hotel.

Mintz is one of 18 North Americans who arrived on Aliyah this week through Nefesh b’Nefesh. Watch and hear her fascinating story!


----------



## rylah

*Arab Muslim twins from East Jerusalem go from delinquents to Israeli soldiers*

*Fares and Firas Muhammad spent much of their youth in courts for thefts and thuggery; when they decided to turn their lives around, their path led them, extraordinarily, to the IDF*

Only a few years ago, Fares and Firas Muhammad, Muslim Arab twins from East Jerusalem, had juvenile rap sheets and seemed destined for a life of petty crime and delinquency.

Today both are star members of the Israel Defense Forces’ storied Golani Brigade, and Fares is now training to become a squad commander.

The two brothers’ incredible story was shared on Channel 12 Friday night, chronicling their rise from teen malcontents to proud and highly regarded troopers in Israel’s combat forces.

The boys’ parents divorced when they were two years old and their father has been out of the picture since. As young children they were at one point in a Jewish preschool. When they were 10, their mother escaped with them from her abusive second husband and entered a battered women’s shelter. The two then moved between boarding schools and spent much of their childhoods on the streets of Haifa.

Full story:









						Arab Muslim twins go from violent delinquents to proud Golani soldiers
					

Fares and Firas Muhammad spent much of their youth in courts for thefts and thuggery; when they decided to turn their lives around, their path led them, extraordinarily, to the IDF




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Psagot winery exports the ancient tastes of the Holy Land*


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Review - May 8, 2020*


----------



## rylah

*Preschools partially reopen*

*70% of children to be allowed to return to daycare. Children to return to preschool for half the week.*

Kindergartens and daycares across Israel began their gradual and partial reopening Sunday under strict guidelines

The kindergartens will operate with up to 18 children per class. Half of the children will be in kindergarten on Sundays through Tuesdays and the other half on Wednesdays through Fridays. Parents will have to find alternative frameworks for their children for the other half of the week as many parents also begin their return to work.

Daycares will also open with a limit on the number of children in each of seventy percent of the daycare's capacity. The parents of the other thirty percent have been notified in recent days that their children will continue to stay at home until alternative solutions are found.

The children in the various settings will begin the sessions under restrictions and guidelines. The parents will not be able to stay with the children in the morning but will drop them off at school and leave immediately, despite the difficulty that may develop for both the parents and the children after two months of staying at home together all day.

Preschool teachers and daycare providers are also asked to prevent children from playing with each other, and to provide for antiseptics and equipment, to require a temperature test for students, alcohol disinfectant.













						Preschools partially reopen
					

70% of children to be allowed to return to daycare. Children to return to preschool for half the week.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Israel is set to carry out about 100,000 tests to look for coronavirus antibodies among the country's populations over the next two weeks.


----------



## rylah

*Today we remember Koby Mandell & Yosef Ishran, murdered for being Jews. We started StandWithUs 2 weeks after their murders, 19 years ago.
We will never forget them.

May their memories forever be a blessing *


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: On this day 48 years ago,
4 terrorists hijacked Sabena Flight 571 with 100 passengers on board.*

*This is what happened:*


----------



## rylah

*The Beauty of Binyamin*

Gedaliah Blum visits the beautiful region of Binyamin
and talks about its past, present and future.


----------



## rylah

*IDF demolishes home of Rina Shnerb's murderer*

_*IDF demolishes home of terrorist who carried out attack in which Rina Shnerb was murdered. Palestinian Arabs riot during the operation.*_

IDF fighters demolished overnight Sunday the home of terrorist Qassem Shibli in the Palestinian Arab village of Kobar.

Shibli, together with other members of a squad, carried out the attack on August 23, 2019 in the Dani Spring, near Dolev, in which Rena Shnerb was murdered and her father and brother, Eitan and Dvir Shnerb, were injured.

The demolition was carried out after petitions that were filed against it by the family of the terrorist were rejected by the Supreme Court.

During the operation, violent riots broke out, involving dozens of Palestinian Arabs who lit tires on fire and threw rocks and firebombs at the IDF fighters. The fighters responded with riot dispersal methods.

The homes of terrorists Walid Hanatsheh and Yasan Majamas, who also took part in the attack, have been demolished in the past.

"The IDF will continue to work to secure the area and against the terrorists in Judea and Samaria," the IDF Spokesperson’s Unit said.









						IDF demolishes home of Rina Shnerb's murderer
					

IDF demolishes home of terrorist who carried out attack in which Rina Shnerb was murdered. Palestinian Arabs riot during the operation.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						New details about demolition of home of terrorist who murdered Rina Shnerb
					

Senior officer: Demolishing a home during Ramadan is like having your belongings confiscated by tax authorities during the Seder.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Israel is set to carry out about 100,000 tests to look for coronavirus antibodies among the country's populations over the next two weeks.



*Israel launches ingenious zero-exposure Covid-19 test kiosks*

*Developers offer to share details of new ground-breaking contact-free testing kiosks with health organizations worldwide.*






Unique Covid-19 testing kiosks in Israel let testers take samples without putting on expensive and uncomfortable personal protective equipment (PPE).

The booths’ design ensures complete separation between the subject and the sampler, even down to the air they breathe.

Dozens of these units were designed and manufactured by I.M. Segev Industries in collaboration with engineering and medical personnel at Maccabi Health Services, one of the four Israeli national health-maintenance organizations.

HMO members swipe their membership card on a reader attached to the booth so that results are reported directly to their electronic health record.

Unique Covid-19 testing kiosks in Israel let testers take samples without putting on expensive and uncomfortable personal protective equipment (PPE).
The booths’ design ensures complete separation between the subject and the sampler, even down to the air they breathe.

Dozens of these units were designed and manufactured by I.M. Segev Industries in collaboration with engineering and medical personnel at Maccabi Health Services, one of the four Israeli national health-maintenance organizations.
HMO members swipe their membership card on a reader attached to the booth so that results are reported directly to their electronic health record.


After the oral sample is taken with the worker’s hands enveloped in rubber gloves attached to the unit, the gloves are disinfected. This allows a quick turnaround for the next test.

“We would be happy to share our concept with any health organization worldwide in order to support our shared mission of fighting the Covid-19 virus,” said Ran Sa’ar, CEO of Maccabi.

The Israeli Association of Manufacturers made the connection between Maccabi and I.M. Segev. Additional booths have since been manufactured by I.M. Segev for HMOs Meuhedet and Clalit.

“This is groundbreaking work in the global war against the virus,” said Dvora Hassid, head of Maccabi’s central operations.













						Israel launches ingenious zero-exposure Covid-19 test kiosks - ISRAEL21c
					

Developers offer to share details of new ground-breaking contact-free testing kiosks with health organizations worldwide.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Pandemic didn't stop the traditional bringing in of the Torah Scroll.*

The entering of the Torah scroll to the burial site of Rashbi took place today according to the orders of the Health Ministry. We are talking about a family tradition that started 190 ago, to make celebratory walk on Lag Ba'Omer, from Tzfat towards mt. Miron, with a specific scroll that was kept.

Usually occurs with a big crowd following and some kind of party,
today just a small group of young family members and friends.













						הקורונה לא הפסיקה את מסורת הכנסת ספר התורה - חדשות בארץ
					





					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

*What Jewish Communities in the U.S. and Around the World Can Learn about Fighting Coronavirus from Magen David Adom, Israel’s EMS Organization*









						What Jewish Communities in the U.S. and Around the World Can Learn about Fighting Coronavirus from Magen David Adom, Israel’s EMS Organization
					

Magen David Adom’s handling of the crises serves as a model that can be implemented elsewhere.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Arab Muslim twins from East Jerusalem go from delinquents to Israeli soldiers*
> 
> *Fares and Firas Muhammad spent much of their youth in courts for thefts and thuggery; when they decided to turn their lives around, their path led them, extraordinarily, to the IDF*
> 
> Only a few years ago, Fares and Firas Muhammad, Muslim Arab twins from East Jerusalem, had juvenile rap sheets and seemed destined for a life of petty crime and delinquency.
> 
> Today both are star members of the Israel Defense Forces’ storied Golani Brigade, and Fares is now training to become a squad commander.
> 
> The two brothers’ incredible story was shared on Channel 12 Friday night, chronicling their rise from teen malcontents to proud and highly regarded troopers in Israel’s combat forces.
> 
> The boys’ parents divorced when they were two years old and their father has been out of the picture since. As young children they were at one point in a Jewish preschool. When they were 10, their mother escaped with them from her abusive second husband and entered a battered women’s shelter. The two then moved between boarding schools and spent much of their childhoods on the streets of Haifa.
> 
> Full story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Muslim twins go from violent delinquents to proud Golani soldiers
> 
> 
> Fares and Firas Muhammad spent much of their youth in courts for thefts and thuggery; when they decided to turn their lives around, their path led them, extraordinarily, to the IDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



I was reading about them recently.


----------



## rylah

It's been a difficult morning as 21-year-old Golani Brigade Staff Sergeant Amit Ben Yigal of Ramat Gan was killed by Arab terrorists operating out of the Palestinian Authority-controlled town of Yabad, west of Jenin.

Ben Yigal was murdered when a block was thrown from a home in Yabad towards the end of an arrest operation his unit was helping to secure. Ben Yigal was struck by the block, which crushed his helmet, and left with a massive, and ultimately fatal, head injury.

Despite being an only son, Ben Yigal insisted on enlisting in a combat unit and even succeeded in making it into the Golani Brigade's elite reconnaissance unit.

According to a report by _Kan_, the father told visitors who came to comfort the family that a Golani Brigade commander who had paid a condolence visit told the family about the findings of the incident in which their son had fallen.

"At first they threw some stones so he warned his friends, moved them aside and took a hit from the next stone. He saved his two friends," said the father.

May Amit's memory be a blessing.













						'Amit saved his two friends'
					

Father relates what commander told him. "They threw some stones so he warned his friends, moved them aside - and took a hit."




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Army says it may have arrested suspect in killing of IDF soldier - ILTV Israel news - May 14, 2020*


----------



## rylah

*10 Jews die of coronavirus in Morocco, 26 brought to Israel*

*The government worked secretly through diplomatic ties with the Moroccan government after an initial operation reportedly failed when the Moroccan government blocked it.*


A group of 26 Israelis in Morocco out of an original group 36 were brought to Israel on Thursday morning in a "philanthropic aerial operation" after being stranded in the North African country for a month and a half, and after the other 10 died of coronavirus.

Israeli aircraft are not technically permitted to land in Morocco. MK Nir Barkat (Likud) was contacted almost two months ago with a request to nevertheless help rescue Israeli civilians stuck in Morocco who were staying in numerous hotels in Marrakesh and Casablanca.


After 10 people from the group died due to the novel COVID-19, the plan began to form, involving using a private aircraft belonging to philanthropists Dr. Miriam and Sheldon Adelson and close and secret diplomatic work with Morocco.

The operation was in secret, according to the government's press release, despite the intent being initially published in early April, and was assisted by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.

Netanyahu used diplomatic channels to get the proper permissions to achieve the mission, which resulted in the Israelis being flown home through Paris.

"Even during the coronavirus crisis, Israel does not abandon its citizens and makes great efforts to help and return them to Israel," Barkat said after the plane landed in Israel.

"For three months now, I have not seen my family, my three children," said Ilan Hatuel, one of the passengers brought back on the flight. "It is very difficult. I thank the National Security Council and the prime minister, Dr. Miriam and Sheldon Adelson, MK Nir Barkat and the entire staff that took care to bring us home."

Channel 13 reported that the group had actually been stranded in Morocco for over two months. At the end of March, when Israel had begun its rescue missions to bring Israelis back home amid coronavirus lockdowns, the request had been made to perform a similar mission in Morocco.

In mid-April, after the Moroccan government had initially approved the mission, they ultimately blocked the evacuation because the Moroccan government was not directly consulted, according to Army Radio. The group was expected to be back in time for the Passover holiday.

The initial plan involved cooperation between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, which also had a group of its citizens stuck in Morocco. The UAE reportedly attempted similar moves with several other countries, according to Army Radio.






A group of Israelis was evacuated from Morocco after being stranded there for over a month and a half. (photo credit: Courtesy)









						10 Jews die of coronavirus in Morocco, 26 brought to Israel
					

The government worked secretly through diplomatic ties with the Moroccan government after an initial operation reportedly failed when the Moroccan government blocked it.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

**


----------



## rylah

Yes bro, the person protecting you is an Arab Muslim soldier...
and his name is Mohammad!


----------



## rylah

*IDF Helps Israeli Muslims Prepare For Ramadan*


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


>



I enjoyed this story.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed this story.
Click to expand...


There was also a recent one about the twin Muslim brothers in the IDF,
who went from street crime to a teen program focusing on survival in the nature.


----------



## rylah

Coronavirus Driving More US Jews Home to Israel - Israel Today
					

Israel has been the safest country amid the coronavirus pandemic, and US Jews are increasingly eyeing Aliyah to their homeland.




					www.israeltoday.co.il


----------



## rylah

*If you will it, it is no Dream

*


----------



## rylah

*DAILY RECAP: Largest Government in Israel’s History; Will Israel Find Corona Vaccine? More Top News*


----------



## rylah

*MK Pnina Tamano-Shata at "Salute to Jerusalem"*

The new Aliyah and integration minister.


----------



## rylah

*Sorry for the question | Patients with terminal illness *

Here 11 | The program that asks everything you've always wanted to know but feared or couldn't ask. An honest and intimate glimpse into the lives of groups dealing with social stigmas through questions asked by viewers. This time: patients with terminal illness.


----------



## rylah

*Children of Israel Return to School At Last*

The children of Israel – at least one million of them – went back to school Sunday morning, except for those in grades four through six, those in middle school and those who were tenth graders.

The above-mentioned students – totaling another one million children – are expected to return to their classrooms beginning Monday.

It’s been two months since schools were filled with the sounds of children – Israel closed down the schools at the outset of the COVID-19 novel coronavirus pandemic.

The gradual return of children to the classrooms began about a week ago.

Although the number of new cases of the virus is still dropping, as is the number of patients requiring ventilator support, and death toll from the virus, the Health and Education ministries are requiring students from fourth grade and up to wear face masks throughout the entire school day.

Breaks and recess will be taken in shifts, classroom windows will stay open, and during lunch break the students will be told to maintain social distancing – two meters (six feet) apart from one another.

So far, attendance is still voluntary; parents are not required to send their children under the current Health and Education Ministry guidelines.

For that matter, local authorities and cities are also not yet required to open the schools in their communities either, if they feel they are not yet properly prepared to do so, and maintain appropriate health standards.













						Children of Israel Return to School At Last
					

Around one million students in grades four through six, middle school and grade ten return to their classrooms on Monday.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Lior Narkis with 'Omer Adam and Moshe Peretz*


----------



## rylah

*Miri Mesika - Baah Eleychem (Coming To You)

*


----------



## Mindful

*Age of consent*
The gross underestimation of older people and their ability to determine their own fates was strong in Israel long before COVID - 19.



Illustrative. (iStock)

They are too old; it is for their own protection:

Age of consent


----------



## Mindful

​
*Israel: The Settlements Are Not Illegal*
*The annexation of lands in Judea and Samaria is not contrary to international law*
*by Michael Calvo
 May 19, 2020 at 5:00 am*



Indigenous peoples have the right to the lands, territories and resources which they have traditionally owned, occupied or otherwise used or acquired (Art. 26.1) and that the exercise of these rights shall be free from discrimination of any kind (Art. 2). — UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples (UNDRIP), adopted by the UN General Assembly on September 13, 2007.
Among others, Belgium, Britain, France, Germany, Israel and Luxembourg voted in favor of the Declaration. Since 2007, Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United States, who voted against, formally endorsed the Declaration in 2010. In their relations with Israel, these states cannot claim that the Declaration does not apply to Israeli Jews, since such position would amount to blatant racial discrimination.
_t cannot seriously be contended, as the EU, France, Britain, Russia, China and other states do, that Israeli settlements in the West Bank are illegal and that annexation is contrary to international law. This position is political, not legal.
[*]Article 80 of the United Nations Charter (1945) recognized the validity of existing rights that states and peoples acquired under the various mandates, including the British Mandate for Palestine (1922), and the rights of Jews to settle in the Land of Palestine (Judea-Samaria) by virtue of these instruments. (Pr. E. Rostow). These rights cannot be altered by the UN.
[*]"Except as may be agreed upon in individual trusteeship agreements...nothing in this Charter shall be construed in or of itself to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments to which Members of the United Nations may respectively be parties." — Article 80, paragraph 1, UN Charter)_
_






According to international law, the Jews are the indigenous people of the lands referred to as Judea, Samaria, Palestine, Israel and the Holy Land. Jewish rights of "settlement" in the so-called "West Bank" therefore exist; it cannot seriously be contended, as the EU, France, Britain, Russia, China and other states do, that Jewish communities in the West Bank are illegal and that annexation is contrary to international law. Pictured: The Israeli settlement of Maale Adumim, at the edge of the Judean Desert. (Photo by Hazem Bader/AFP via Getty Images)
_
_








						Israel: The Settlements Are Not Illegal
					

Indigenous peoples have the right to the lands, territories and resources which they have traditionally owned, occupied or otherwise used or acquired (Art. 26.1) and that the exercise of these rights shall be free from discrimination of any kind (Art. 2)




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org
				



_


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *Age of consent*
> The gross underestimation of older people and their ability to determine their own fates was strong in Israel long before COVID - 19.
> 
> 
> 
> Illustrative. (iStock)
> 
> They are too old; it is for their own protection:
> 
> Age of consent



Frankly, I can't understand her.

Of course the virus regulations put a specific emphasis on elderly people.
But the restrictions were not based on age rather than on home units.
If the elders live with the children all those were irrelevant.

My grandparents went shopping and around the town with all the precautions.
but I couldn't visit them, a 20 minute drive, as much as my friends living on the same street.

Rabbi Litzman and PM Netanyahu who made those decisions are in their 8th decade.

Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

BLUF:  Many people believe this "headline Bumper Sticker."  They are easily fooled if they are susceptible and unsuspecting of political propaganda.



Mindful said:


> ​
> *Israel: The Settlements Are Not Illegal*
> *The annexation of lands in Judea and Samaria is not contrary to international law*






Mindful said:


> Indigenous peoples have the right to the lands, territories and resources which they have traditionally owned, occupied or otherwise used or acquired (Art. 26.1) and that the exercise of these rights shall be free from discrimination of any kind (Art. 2). — UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples (UNDRIP), adopted by the UN General Assembly on September 13, 2007.




*(COMMENT)*

This is misdirection.  The "Headline Bumpersticker" says "illegal" - implying that there is law behind it.  And then they cite two passages from the UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples (UNDRIP).  The clear implication here is that the UNDRIP is law.  It is not.  General Assembly Resolutions are not law.


Mindful said:


> Among others, Belgium, Britain, France, Germany, Israel and Luxembourg voted in favor of the Declaration. Since 2007, Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United States, who voted against, formally endorsed the Declaration in 2010. In their relations with Israel, these states cannot claim that the Declaration does not apply to Israeli Jews, since such position would amount to blatant racial discrimination.




*(COMMENT)*

Here again, the implication is that Israel is denying some law (which it is not).  It also implies that there is some sort of "discrimination involved.   Again, not so.  They are directly citing "racial discrimination" on the part of the Jewish People.  There is no "blatant racial discrimination" here.  In fact, the Israelis are not denying the Arab Palestinians any rights whatsoever.  


Mindful said:


> _t cannot seriously be contended, as the EU, France, Britain, Russia, China and other states do, that Israeli settlements in the West Bank are illegal and that annexation is contrary to international law. This position is political, not legal.
> [*]Article 80 of the United Nations Charter (1945) recognized the validity of existing rights that states and peoples acquired under the various mandates, including the British Mandate for Palestine (1922), and the rights of Jews to settle in the Land of Palestine (Judea-Samaria) by virtue of these instruments. (Pr. E. Rostow). These rights cannot be altered by the UN.
> [*]"Except as may be agreed upon in individual trusteeship agreements...nothing in this Charter shall be construed in or of itself to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments to which Members of the United Nations may respectively be parties." — Article 80, paragraph 1, UN Charter)_




*(COMMENT)*

Article 80 of the UN Charter is relative to the "International Trustee System."  This disputed territory in the former Mandate of Palestine was short-stopped Arab League Intervention _(not to mention the Arab Higher Committees rejection of participation in self-governing institutions)_ and has undergone so many transitions that to claim a violation of the trusteeship, is rediculous.  The UN less than a dozen such trusteeships in place.  None of them are in the Middle East.  (See: * UN Documentation: Trusteeship Council*)

◈  Western Samoa;​◈  Tanganyika;​◈  Rwanda-Urundi;​◈  Cameroons under British administration;​◈  Cameroons under French administration;​◈  Togoland under British administration;​◈  Togoland under French administration;​◈  New Guinea;​◈  Nauru;​◈  Strategic Trust Territory/ Trust territory of the Pacific Islands;​◈  Italian Somaliland;​
This is what my parents called the "flim-flam" approach _(swindle, fraud, or confidence game)_ that counts on a very few taking the time to look for the truth or fact check.

[quote"Chapter XII • International Trustee System"]
*Article 80*

Except as may be agreed upon in individual trusteeship agreements, made under Articles 77, 79, and 81, placing each territory under the trusteeship system, and until such agreements have been concluded, nothing in this Chapter shall be construed in or of itself to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments to which Members of the United Nations may respectively be parties.
Paragraph 1 of this Article shall not be interpreted as giving grounds for delay or postponement of the negotiation and conclusion of agreements for placing mandated and other territories under the trusteeship system as provided for in Article 77.[/quote]








Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Does the Jewish indigenous claim to Israel help their case?*

Ollie discusses the big issues and challenges surrounding Israel, Zionism and the Middle-East conflict with Charlotte Korchak - Senior Educator at StandWithUs.


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day: Virtual tour for those living abroad*

*In light of the Coronavirus, a virtual tour in Jerusalem on Jerusalem Day will be available for those living outside of Israel.*

In light of the Coronavirus, a virtual tour in Jerusalem on Jerusalem Day will be available for those living outside of Israel on Thursday,May 21st.

This year's Jerusalem Day will be celebrated differently from past years. Thousands of people from all over the world who used to visit the Western Wall, the old city, the market and the old neighborhoods of Jerusalem on this festive day will be unable to attend this year due to restrictions imposed by Israel's Ministry of Health regarding meetings with many people in light of the Coronavirus and the impossibility of tourists to come to Israel.

Following a joint venture between the World Zionist Organization and B'nai B'rith International a special festive opportunity will be available to tour Jerusalem.

A virtual live broadcast lasting three hours from special sites in Jerusalem, alongside stories of heritage and interviews with those who fought in the Six Day War of June 1967.The event will be broadcast here on _Arutz Sheva _on Thursday 21st May 2020 between 2pm and 5 pm Israel time.

The virtual broadcast will be led by two guides who will lead the tours in English and will begin in the courtyard of the National Institutions in Jerusalem. Following this Yaakov Hagoel vice and acting chairman of the World Zionist Organization and Alan Schneider director of the B'nai B'rith World Center in Jerusalem who initiated this event, will deliver greetings.

The virtual tour will continue in the neighborhood of Rehavia,Tzahal (IDF)Square ,Mamilla, Jaffa Gate, The Jewish Quarter, Mount of Olives, Golden Gate, the Monument of the Injured Bird, Lions Gate, The Photographer's House Observation Point and the Little Kotel.The tour will conclude with singing and the blowing of the shofar in the courtyard of the Western Wall.

Yaakov Hagoel vice and acting chairman of the World Zionist Organization said:

"As is written in the Talmud , 'Ten cubits of beauty fell upon the world, nine of them on Jerusalem' and on Jerusalem Day we see the beauty of the city in all its glory. In order for those in the diaspora who are unable to feel Jerusalem physically on this special day, in the re establishment of the State of Israel, we have designed a unique live tour that will make available,to our viewers, if not to smell Jerusalem and its fragrances and pure air, then at least to see the pastoral views and stories of the heritage of Jerusalem our eternal Capital, on this day that we mark the reunification of Jerusalem for eternity as the capital of the Jewish People and those in the diaspora."

Alan Schneider, Director, B'nai B'rith World Center Jerusalem: "B'nai B'rith began its activities in Eretz Israel in Jerusalem in 1888 with the purpose of creating a union to promote the concept of Jewish nationalism and countering missionary activities. It is active until today and is among the Zionist Organizations that are members of the World Zionist Organization. Jerusalem Day is a significant watershed that signals the return of the Jewish People to ancestral places and that is celebrated in the shadow of the continuing struggle over Israeli sovereignty in its capital city. By way of the tour we wish to provide an opportunity for members of B'nai B'rith around the world and to our brothers and sisters in Jewish communities to experience this exciting city that the Jewish People have prayed for throughout so many generations."









						Jerusalem Day: Virtual tour for those living abroad
					

In light of the Coronavirus, a virtual tour in Jerusalem on Jerusalem Day will be available for those living outside of Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Historic and once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to redeem more homes in Jerusalem.*

_*Ateret Cohanim, which is leading the fight for redemption of homes in Jerusalem, is launching a wide-scope fundraising campaign.*_


Jerusalem Day is going to be different this year. Every year, residents of the Jewish Old City, those who live in the Jewish Quarter and those who live in the other quarters, inside and out of the City walls, are happy to see those tens of thousands of people who come to get excited and relive the miracle of the liberation of Jerusalem back then in the Six Day War, a miracle that Jews have dreamed of for many generations.

This year it will be different. The Coronavirus and social distancing changed the picture. The streets will remain relatively empty and the celebration will not be complete without the thousands of children and youth filling the streets waving Israeli flags.

But precisely because of this and precisely now, against the backdrop of the Coronavirus epidemic and the global economic crisis "We have a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to redeem more homes in the Old City of Jerusalem and bring new momentum to the Jerusalem rebuilding project", say the people of Ateret between connection and continuity more streets and areas, and settle more new families in the different neighborhoods inside the walls of the Old City and those outside the wall, east of it. Especially on Jerusalem Day this year, we invite you to take part and join our annual fundraising day." This coming Jerusalem Day, the 20-22 of May, we will connect and recruit the entire nation of Israel and raise half a million NIS together.

Ateret Cohanim, headed by Mati Dan, was founded more than 40 years ago and has been involved in land redemption and home-buying in the Old City and other neighborhoods east of it. The association renovates these houses and repopulates them with Jewish families. Thanks to this activity, these areas are currently inhabited by hundreds of Jewish families and thousands of people. Together they create a Jewish settlement sequence in the area. Along with educational institutions and

Yeshivot established by Ateret Cohanim, you can already hear in the area the sound of Torah learning, as well as the sound of Jewish children playing.






As part of the Magen Yerushalayim (Jerusalem Shield) project, the association has established in East Jerusalem and in areas near the Old City new Jewish neighborhoods and many Jewish outposts. Jewish life can be found in Abu-Tor, in the Yemenite village in Shiloah (Silwan), in Ma'aleh HaZeitim om the Mount of Olives, in Kidmat Zion and in Sheikh Jarrah (Shimon HaTzaddik). All this is done with the aim of creating a settlement sequence that would prevent dividing this city again.

"The task is particularly heavy these days", Say the people of Ateret Cohanim. "We are fighting for the future identity of Jerusalem, when alongside the Trump plan, the Palestinian Authority is making great efforts to block the possibility of us building homes and living freely in our capital.

Come take part with us in fulfilling the prophecy: "For G-d has comforted Zion, comforted all her ruins".

We have 48 hours. Let's do it, for Jerusalem.









						Historic and once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to redeem more homes in Jerusalem.
					

Ateret Cohanim, which is leading the fight for redemption of homes in Jerusalem, is launching a wide-scope fundraising campaign.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Ateret Cohanim Documentary - 'In the Palm of Their Hands'*

"In the Palms of their Hands" is the video presented at the annual Yom Yerushalayim Dinner of American Friends of Ateret Cohanim.  This video documentary produced under the direction of Danny Finkelman of Sparks Next, follows two women who live in the "Old City" and the Yemenite Village  (today referred to as East Jerusalem and Silwan).  It shows their commitment to Jerusalem as the eternal capital of the Jewish people.


----------



## rylah

20% increase in demand for Aliyah following coronavirus
					

Flight carrying 111 new immigrants from Ukraine welcomed by Ministry of Aliyah and Immigration staff at Ben Gurion Airport.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*119 'Olim from Ethiopia will arrive to Israel on a special flight*

119 immigrants from Ethiopia will arrive in Israel on a special flight of the Ministry of Immigration and Absorption and the Jewish Agency on Thursday. Upon their arrival, they will be welcomed by Pnina Tamano - Shetah the minister of Immigration and Absorption and Itzhak Herzog chairman of the Jewish Agency.

Symbolically, the 'Olim will fulfill their dream of immigrating to Israel on 'Jerusalem Day'
and on the day of the commemoration of  Ethiopian Jews who perished on their way to Israel. In accordance with the instructions of the authorities, after landing, the immigrants will receive a home-provided accommodation in a designated hostel prepared for them in the northern part of the country.

During the isolation days, they will be accompanied by Jewish Agency staff who will assist them as needed and then integrate into absorption centers throughout the country.

Anniversary of Ethiopian Jews who perished on their way to Israel is commemorated every year in memory of thousands of community members who did not survive the difficult journey to Israel in the 1980s and perished in roads and waiting camps in Sudan. The Memorial Day was held in parallel with Jerusalem Day, as a symbol of Ethiopian Jews' special connection to Jerusalem and the longing to reach her.

Immigration and Absorption minister Pnina Tamano Shateh: "This week, 111 immigrants from Ukraine and 41 immigrants from Moscow also arrived. That the government should emphasize the issue of immigration and absorption and will work diligently to increase immigration from all countries in the world and the successful absorption of immigrants and that this is one of the basic principles of the new government. "

The arrival of the immigrants was made possible despite the land and air restrictions, thanks to the special preparation of the Jewish Agency that leased a special aircraft to bring them to Israel and the Ministry of Immigration and Absorption conducted according to the restrictions. This is the second group to emerge from Ethiopia since the outbreak of the Corona crisis following the government's decision last February to raise 400 community members. The previous group of 72 immigrants who arrived in Israel towards the end of March, was absorbed after the isolation period in the north and south of the country.













						119 עולים מאתיופיה יגיעו לישראל בטיסה מיוחדת - סרוגים
					

סרוגים | ביום שבו נערך בהר הרצל 'טקס האזכרה הממלכתי לזכרם של יהודי אתיופיה שנספו בדרכם לישראל וציון יום ירושלים, יגיעו לישראל 119 עולים מאתיופיה בטיסה מיוחדת של משרד הקליטה והסוכנות היהודית




					www.srugim.co.il


----------



## Coyote

Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
					

JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...




					www.chron.com
				




JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as soon as the doctor in the spacesuit introduced himself that it would be a rare encounter.

Kramer is an Israeli ultra-Orthodox Jew; Fadi Kharouf is a Palestinian Muslim.

"Fadi, it's an Arab name," Kramer, 75, said as he recalled his time at Jerusalem's Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital, once he was back home convalescing in the ultra-Orthodox neighborhood he seldom leaves. "He was very good to me."

Such unlikely meetings have become more commonplace after the pandemic struck with particular fury in Jerusalem's most insular and religious Jewish enclaves, just a few miles - but cultural light-years - from the Arab neighborhoods where Kharouf and other Palestinian physicians and nurses live.


The pandemic has created a bridge between their worlds. Hundreds of Jewish covid-19 patients are being treated by Arab practitioners they might never meet outside the hospital. Sick Palestinians are getting care from Jewish medical staff they might otherwise avoid.


----------



## rylah

*Itay Levy - Yerushalayim Shel Zahav (Jerusalem of Gold)*


----------



## rylah

*Shlomah Gronich and Shva - Journey to the  Land of Israel*

The moon is watching above
On by beck a bag of poor food
The desert below me no end in front
And my mother promises to my little brothers
"Soon in a little bit, to raise the feet
A last effort before Yerushalayim"

Moonlight hold strong
Our beg of food is lost
The desert doesn't end
Cries of jackals
An my mother calms down my little brothers
"Soon in a little bit, soon we are redeemed 
We won't stop walking to the Land of Israel"

And at night robbers have attacked
With a knife also with a sharp sword
In the desert the blood of my mother the moon is my witness
And I promise to my little brothers
"Soon in a little bit, the dream becomes real,
Soon we reach the Land of Israel"

On the  moon the image of my mother
Looking at me, mother don't disappear
Would she be by my side  
She could convince them that I'm a Jew
Soon in a little bit, soon we are redeemed
Last effort before Yerushalyim


----------



## rylah

*Yaniv Ben Mashiach - Yerushalayim Sheli La'ad (My Jerusalem Forever)*


----------



## rylah

*Approved unanimously - Every student to visit Jerusalem 3 times *

This morning the government unanimously approved the proposal of the Minister of Education, Yoav Galant, that every student in Israel will visit Jerusalem at least three times during his years in the education system.









						הממשלה אישרה את הצעת גלנט: כל תלמיד יבקר בירושלים שלוש פעמים
					





					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as soon as the doctor in the spacesuit introduced himself that it would be a rare encounter.
> 
> Kramer is an Israeli ultra-Orthodox Jew; Fadi Kharouf is a Palestinian Muslim.
> 
> "Fadi, it's an Arab name," Kramer, 75, said as he recalled his time at Jerusalem's Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital, once he was back home convalescing in the ultra-Orthodox neighborhood he seldom leaves. "He was very good to me."
> 
> Such unlikely meetings have become more commonplace after the pandemic struck with particular fury in Jerusalem's most insular and religious Jewish enclaves, just a few miles - but cultural light-years - from the Arab neighborhoods where Kharouf and other Palestinian physicians and nurses live.
> 
> 
> The pandemic has created a bridge between their worlds. Hundreds of Jewish covid-19 patients are being treated by Arab practitioners they might never meet outside the hospital. Sick Palestinians are getting care from Jewish medical staff they might otherwise avoid.


All over the world the governments are out of step with their people.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as soon as the doctor in the spacesuit introduced himself that it would be a rare encounter.
> 
> Kramer is an Israeli ultra-Orthodox Jew; Fadi Kharouf is a Palestinian Muslim.
> 
> "Fadi, it's an Arab name," Kramer, 75, said as he recalled his time at Jerusalem's Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital, once he was back home convalescing in the ultra-Orthodox neighborhood he seldom leaves. "He was very good to me."
> 
> Such unlikely meetings have become more commonplace after the pandemic struck with particular fury in Jerusalem's most insular and religious Jewish enclaves, just a few miles - but cultural light-years - from the Arab neighborhoods where Kharouf and other Palestinian physicians and nurses live.
> 
> 
> The pandemic has created a bridge between their worlds. Hundreds of Jewish covid-19 patients are being treated by Arab practitioners they might never meet outside the hospital. Sick Palestinians are getting care from Jewish medical staff they might otherwise avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world the governments are out of step with their people.
Click to expand...


Like the Orthodox Jews and Arab Muslim MK's, who manage to see beyond rhetoric
and actually work together in the Israeli parliament?
That's not news...well maybe to you.

Jewish Orthodox parties always have a strong support from Arab electorate.


----------



## rylah

*Israel's 35th government sworn in – This Week in 60s*

This week's news summary from Israel and the Middle East


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I admit I'm out of sync here.  What is your context and intent?



Coyote said:


> Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com





P F Tinmore said:


> All over the world the governments are out of step with their people.


*(COMMENT)*

I would consider this a positive sign pertaining to the practice of medicine in a secular manner.  
•  Do you not see it that way?​•  Do you see harm or reason why it should not be that way?​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I admit I'm out of sync here.  What is your context and intent?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world the governments are out of step with their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I would consider this a positive sign pertaining to the practice of medicine in a secular manner.
> •  Do you not see it that way?​•  Do you see harm or reason why it should not be that way?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I just wonder what it would be like if the Israel government did not have a settler colonial policy.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I admit I'm out of sync here.  What is your context and intent?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab doctor and an ultra-Orthodox Jew find common ground in a covid ward
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM -When Jesse Michael Kramer was hospitalized with coronavirus, he realized as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chron.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world the governments are out of step with their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I would consider this a positive sign pertaining to the practice of medicine in a secular manner.
> •  Do you not see it that way?​•  Do you see harm or reason why it should not be that way?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wonder what it would be like if the Israel government did not have a settler colonial policy.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

*Forever: An Ode to the People of Israel*

Jerusalem U presents a powerful new Israel video about Jewish pride, Jewish belonging and Jewish beliefs from African-American poet Chloé Valdary: a leading new voice in the pro-Israel movement, a former Tikvah fellow at the Wall Street Journal, and one of Algemeiner’s top 100 people positively affecting Jewish life today. 

This is what it means to be an indigenous people - belonging and surviving. 

Chloe discusses what Israel means and has meant throughout the history of the Jewish people. We are an indigenous people -  and here is what it means to people at the Western Wall praying, to people with Auschwitz tattoos, to people that have fought with every fiber of their beings for the Zionist movement. With her Israel poetry, she eloquently describes the significance of the Jewish homeland. Chloé is the Director of Partnerships and Outreach at Jerusalem U.


----------



## rylah

*Muslim Arab singer poised to take Israeli pop scene by storm*

Before hitting "play" on Amir Abu's latest single, it might give you the wrong impression. With a title like _Balagan_ ("Chaos"), the first thing that comes to mind is a Middle Eastern upbeat pop song. But a few seconds into it, it turns out to be a ballad by an artist who defines himself as "sensitive." The "chaos" he is singing about is in his own heart.

Abu, a 26-year-old Muslim Arab, was born and raised in Beersheba and attended Jewish schools his entire life. He caught the music bug from his father, who plays the oud.

After appearing on a musical reality show that ended after only nine episodes, Abu recorded Arabic covers of Hebrew songs, made his own music videos, and put them online. His latest song, _Balagan_, features the two languages in which he has lived his entire life -- Arabic and Hebrew.

"This is the first song that I wrote together with my musical director, Nofar Makover, and it's really us," he says. "It focuses on chaos of the spirit. Feelings of confusion."

Some call him the "Arab 'Omer Adam [a popular Israeli artist]."

"It started with a cover I did of Omer Adam's _Pa'am BaHayim_ ["Once in a Lifetime"]. People started to send me all sorts of [social media] stories of Omer was listening to it. He himself put the cover in his own story, and that started to spark interest among people in the industry. I turned out that I did another cover of an Omer song, and then I was interviewed in a few places and the headline was 'the Arab Omer Adam.' First of all, it was a compliment, because Omer is an amazing singer."

Asked what he thinks about the added word "Arab," he said, "In general, I think there's no need to categorize people. I'm here to make music, sing in Hebrew as well as Arabic, because that represents who I am: a Muslim Arab who lives in Beersheba. My Jewish friends never made me feel any different. I spoke Hebrew before I spoke Arabic. Sometimes I think in Hebrew, but I dream in Arabic.

"My parents raised me to think that we were no different from anyone else, and I never felt different. I went to a Jewish school and I never felt discrimination. I think it's a matter of what you project."



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/05/26/muslim-arab-singer-poised-to-take-israeli-pop-scene-by-storm/


----------



## rylah

*'Omer Adam - Yom HaShishi (The Sixth Day)

*


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s Future Lies in the Negev*

*A fresh look at David Ben-Gurion’s grand vision for the Jewish state*

Israel’s future depends on the Negev. The founder of the State of Israel did not just emphasize this, he also justified it from various verses in the Bible. In contrast to others, who had their sights set on the center of the country, he believed in a future for the desert.
In his famous speech on the _Significance of the Negev _in January 1955 he confirms, by using the Bible, why Israel must be committed without compromise to the restoration and revegetation, or cultivation, of the desert. We at _Israel Today_ translated his speech. In doing so we became aware that the term Negev in English translations of the Bible is often exchanged and translated differently, for example with “south,” or just “wasteland” or “desert,” whereby the spiritual and political value of this desert gets lost.

David Ben-Gurion redressed this in his speech and presented it chronologically. His speech begins with the words: “The Negev is the cradle for our nation; on the one hand it is a dangerous weak point for the country, but on…













						Israel's Future Lies in the Negev - Israel Today
					

A fresh look at David Ben-Gurion's grand vision for the Jewish state




					www.israeltoday.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Talking basketball, Zionism and Judaism*

Israeli NBA basketball player 'Omri Caspi's video podcast
with a fellow basketball star - Amar’e Stoudemire.


----------



## rylah

*Michael Peretz, Avi Ben Yisrael and Yaniv Madar - Tzaholi Roni*

A song written by Rabbi Ya'akov Abahtzeira for Shavu'ot.


----------



## rylah

*Avi Dlevanti with Ziv Yehezkel - Yismah Mosheh 

*


----------



## rylah

*Your News From Israel - May 31, 2020*

Corona results amidst ease of restrictions
Mechina gap year project
Shooting death in Jerusalem
PA reacts to Arab cooperation with Israel
Israeli court ruling Australian sex offender fit for trial
Ancient cannabis use in archaeological site
New crop season in the Tavor vineyards in Galilee


----------



## rylah

*In spite the Corona - Record number of requests for Aliyah from US and Canada*

_*According to data of 'Nefesh B'Nefesh" organization there's a significant increase in immigration interest among the Jewish community in north America. Currently preparing to accept thousands*_

An all-time record in opening "immigration files" in one month in the US and Canada since the establishment of the "Nefesh B'Nefesh" organization in 2002, was recorded in May of this year. Among the US and Canadian Jews in May, most of them want to immigrate to Israel in the coming months.

Nefesh B'Nefesh noted that "the Corona has caused many of the American Jews to recalculate long-term plans." The Ministry of Immigration and Absorption, the Jewish Agency, JNF and JNF USA, is reporting a record number of applications submitted in one month since the organization was established.

Data shows that more than 800 households filed online immigration applications in May this year, compared with 424 in May 2019.

Also worth mentioning that there has been a change in the charachter of immigrant applicants - more families and households, compared to single people and pensioners - a reversal of the trend in recent years.

Rabbi Yehoshua Pes, founder and CEO of Nefesh B'Nefesh, said that "we have an extraordinary opportunity to realize the dream of thousands."

The organization is preparing for the arrival of thousands of immigrants who want to arrive in Israel this summer. Rabbi Pes said that "this is a real challenge because of the known limitations of flights and quarantine. To our delight, we find a listening ear in all the authorities that cooperate with us exceptionally, to help thousands who need to undergo a complicated bureaucratic process in an efficient and accelerated manner."



			https://www.israelhayom.co.il/article/766227


----------



## rylah

*Miri Mesikah - Zahrah (Flower) *

"Ana haifah aleic" is "I fear for You" in Arabic.
Written by Gusto Peretz Avraham Shim'on,
live at Moshiko Shtern FM.


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - 'Olam Hadash*

My eyes are a river of water
Broken my heart into two
How much have we went around till here
Show me please Your presence
I'll run after You inside a sea
I've heard Your Name
I feared so much
Hasn't the time come?

I will raise my eyes towards the mountains
Towards Him, towards Him
Heard will be my voice to distances
Certainly heard
Rise will the light
Revealed will be the radiance of our faces
Man his brothers will keep
Strengthen will our heart
Darkness will pass
Open then our eyes
Sun and remedy You are to me
New world

And all along that way
You are present more or less
I don't have the morning, I don't have night
And if You are not at the door
Where am I returning
I've searched enough
I've heard Your Name
I've seen the voices at the mountain
Will forever You forget?

I will raise my eyes towards the mountains
Towards Him, towards Him
Heard will be my voice to distances
Certainly heard
Rise will the light
Revealed will be the radiance of our faces
Man his brothers will keep
Strengthen will our hearts
To Your House will You return

This is the fourth year of the special YNET and Yediot Ahronot project "My life's creation".
Inspired by meeting the Huter family Narkis wrote a new song in the sign of hope for a new world and in prayer for eternal redemption.

Gavriel Huter, 17.5, was murdered by two terrorists, Islamic Jihad militants who were disguised as IDF soldiers in an attack on a Yeshiva in 'Otniel, in the south of Mount Hebron, he was a wise student and a special child in his sensitivity.

The meeting with Gavriel Huter's family left a deep impression on Narkis. An empowering family that has made grief an engine of aid and help, learning and giving.

"With fear of respect, with appreciation and humility I dedicate the song  "New World" to Gavriel Huter's family. In his memory and in prayer for salvation.  Amen and may we merit that this our world becomes truly a new world" - Narkis.


----------



## rylah

*POWERFUL: New Immigrants Burst into Tears Arriving in Israel*

_*The father of this family from Argentina couldn’t contain his emotions as he arrived in the Jewish people’s eternal homeland.*_

Immigrating to Israel, called “aliyah” in Hebrew, remains a dream for Jews around the world.
Increasingly, families are taking the plunge and turning their dreams into reality!

In this powerful clip, a father from Argentina cannot hide his emotions as he is welcomed to the Jewish state by singing youth and IDF soldiers.


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Reopens: Hundreds of Jews Visit
Judaism’s Holiest Site*

*After a two-month closure due to the coronavirus pandemic,
the Temple Mount reopened on Sunday.*

On Sunday morning, the Temple Mount in Jerusalem once again welcomed visitors after lockdown shuttered the site for over two months.

The location, Judaism’s holiest site, is where both Jewish Temples stood. The First Temple stood for 410 years until its destruction by the Babylonians. Seventy years later, the Second Temple was built and stood for 420 years until its destruction by the Romans in 70 AD.

While Israel legally controls the Temple Mount, it is administered by the Islamic Waqf. This Jordanian entity oversees the mosques Muslims built on the site and demands that all non-Muslims be banned from praying anywhere on the Temple Mount, a discriminatory prohibition that is frequently referred to as the “status quo.”

Notwithstanding the ban on Jewish prayer, hundreds of Israelis visited the Temple Mount on Sunday morning, while thousands of Muslims filled the site’s mosques for communal prayers.

When the gates were opened on Sunday, Muslims were filmed rushing in, shouting “with blood and spirit we will redeem the Al-Aqsa Mosque,” _TPS_ reported. Eight Muslims were arrested for incitement.

Jewish activists reportedly prayed during the visit to protest the ban on non-Muslim prayers.













						Temple Mount Reopens: Hundreds of Jews Visit Judaism's Holiest Site | United with Israel
					

After a two-month closure due to the coronavirus pandemic, the Temple Mount reopened on Sunday.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

*Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis - CAMERA*
10 hrs · 
"The killing of George Floyd has absolutely nothing to do with Jews or Israel, and those in the media or elsewhere insisting on connecting the former with the latter are not driven by the desire for justice. Rather, it represents a reflection of their own biases and personal moral blind-spots. As Matti Friedman has written, 'the Jews of Israel are the screen onto which it has become socially acceptable to project the things you hate about yourself and your own country'. The international press has become, he added, 'the tool through which this psychological projection is executed'."
A Guardian article by Jerusalem correspondent Oliver Holmes ('Palestinian lives matter': Israeli police killing of autistic man draws US comparison, June 1) leg


CAMERA-UK.ORG

Guardian exploits George Floyd killing to vilify Israel
A Guardian article by Jerusalem correspondent Oliver Holmes ('Palestinian lives matter': Israeli police killing of autistic man draws US comparison, June 1) leg


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis - CAMERA*
> 10 hrs ·
> "The killing of George Floyd has absolutely nothing to do with Jews or Israel, and those in the media or elsewhere insisting on connecting the former with the latter are not driven by the desire for justice. Rather, it represents a reflection of their own biases and personal moral blind-spots. As Matti Friedman has written, 'the Jews of Israel are the screen onto which it has become socially acceptable to project the things you hate about yourself and your own country'. The international press has become, he added, 'the tool through which this psychological projection is executed'."
> A Guardian article by Jerusalem correspondent Oliver Holmes ('Palestinian lives matter': Israeli police killing of autistic man draws US comparison, June 1) leg
> 
> 
> CAMERA-UK.ORG
> 
> Guardian exploits George Floyd killing to vilify Israel
> A Guardian article by Jerusalem correspondent Oliver Holmes ('Palestinian lives matter': Israeli police killing of autistic man draws US comparison, June 1) leg



Of course, they're trying to do it about skin color.
But the irony is that Eyad, compared to most officers in the Magav unit,
doesn't have much dark skin, or for that matter even much Arab complexion.

This inter-sectionality politics or racial hierarchy is literally blowing in their face now.


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel with Bnayah Barabi at Moshiko Stern FM

*


----------



## rylah

*First International Dead Sea Photo Competition Attracts Global Attention*

In honor of 50 years of Earth Day this year, an Israeli-led photo competition by photojournalist and Dead Sea activist Noam Bedein garnered global attention with nearly 9.1 million votes, casted for 3,500 photographers hailing from more than 40 countries around the world.

From Earth Day on April 22 until May 21, more than 13,000 photos were submitted for the photo competition of the Dead Sea, which was initiated to help preserve the memory of the shrinking wonder of the world that spans both Israel and Jordan. According to Bedein, the competition represents a new way to “bring the Dead Sea back to life” by sharing photos that portray the “essence and beauty” of the sea, “the joy it brings to those who visit it,” as well as a way to “illustrate the dramatic changes and environmental challenges it faces.”













						First International Dead Sea Photo Competition Attracts Global Attention
					

(JNS) In honor of 50 years of Earth Day this year, an Israeli-led photo competition by photojournalist and Dead Sea activist Noam Bedein garnered global attention with nearly 9.1 million votes, casted




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The Revolt Of The Former Dhimmis*

What many don't know is that most Israelis are refugees from Africa and Middle East,
fleeing Arab pogroms and persecution in countries that came under Muslim rule,
their community, parents  and grandparents were literally - former dhimmis.

And no this wasn't in response to Zionism, rather a review of the norm,
persisting for centuries that the community had to face as a minority,
up until the _Damascus Affair_ - when Jews started uprising.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Jews returned to the Temple Mount: first group of ascends to the Temple Mount this morning*

_*70 days after it was closed to Jewish groups and visitors, the mountain opened this morning (Sunday) in parallel with its free opening of Muslim prayer.*_

First group of Jews made their way to the Temple Mount this morning (Sunday), 70 days after the closure of the mountain due to the restrictions of the Corona virus.

The mountain was opened to Jews at the same time as most of the restrictions on Muslims entering and praying in the mountain area were lifted, which also came into effect this morning.

To remind, during the last 70 days, only a few dozen Muslim Waqf workers were allowed to enter the mountain area and pray there.

Facing the discrimination, Temple Mount activists Yehuda Etzion and Arnon Segal recently petitioned to allow them to allow a limited group to the Temple Mount, but their demand was rejected by High Court judges.

Last night, the Temple Mount Organization issued a statement saying, "From the Israeli police, the head of the Temple Mount organizers was informed that, with the update of the Corona regulations on the Temple Mount, it would re-open for Jewish groups to ascend, probably this Sunday." This morning, the first group of Jews ascended the mountain.






Israel National News


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Yehuda Glick holds global prayer *
*from the Temple Mount with Christian leaders*

Former Likud Knesset Member Yehuda Glick held an international live prayer event to address the tribulations visiting the United States.

Glick wrote: "The U.S.A. has always been Israel's greatest ally! Now, while our closest friend is going through a time of crisis due to flames of pain and peril - we will stand by their side!"

Glick spoke live from the Temple Mount and held a global, live Zoom and Facebook prayer for the people of the United States "to overcome the fires and collapsing bridges of society."

Various leaders joined in the vigil and shared their thoughts live on the Temple Mount.

Those participating included Pastor Keith Johnson, Rev. Ramiro Abraham Peña, Pastor Glenn Plummer, Pastor Jim and Rosemary Shindler Garlow, Pastor Freddy Washington, Pastor Paul Begley, Pastor Garry Wiggins, Rev. Dr. Timothy Su, Pastor Charles Huang, Pastor Ob Obiageli Ezeanolue-Nwofor, Dr. Timothy and Virginia Shepherd, Shmuel Smadja, Pastor Keith Johnson.


----------



## rylah

*119 immigrants from Ethiopia arrive in Israel*

*‘They have been waiting a long time to fulfill the dream of aliyah,’ Ethiopian-born immigration minister says; country commemorates Ethiopian Jews who died en route to Israel*

A plane carrying 119 immigrants from Ethiopia landed in Israel on Thursday, as the country marked the annual memorial day for Ethiopian Jews who died en route to the Jewish state.

The immigrants were greeted by the new Immigration Absorption Minister Pnina Tamano-Shata, the first female Ethiopian-born minister in Israel’s history, and Jewish Agency head Isaac Herzog.

Both masked due to the coronavirus, Tamano-Shata and Herzog stood at the entrance of the plane and handed roses to the new Israelis.

“It’s a huge privilege to welcome these 119 wonderful [immigrants] from Ethiopia just as I begin my position,” Tamano-Shata was quoted as saying in a statement from the Jewish Agency.

“They have been waiting a long time to fulfill the dream of aliyah. Now they’ve made it home and I’m extremely moved,” she added, using the Hebrew term for Jewish immigration to Israel.


Herzog noted the significance of the date the new immigrants made aliyah.

“We will remember the thousands who dreamed of Jerusalem and perished along the way and are working tirelessly to facilitate aliyah for members of the community who are still waiting to fulfill the dream of moving to Israel,” he said.

Despite the COVID-19 pandemic, some immigration to Israel has continued, including a group of new immigrants from Ethiopia who arrived in late March.

Also Thursday, the ceremony for Ethiopian Jews who died while trying to make it to Israel was held at Mount Herzl national cemetery in Jerusalem.

The annual ceremony was attended by bereaved family members, President Reuven Rivlin, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Knesset Speaker Yariv Levin, Supreme Court Justice David Mintz and Tamano-Shata


“Not everyone came home, to Jerusalem,” Rivlin said. “Fathers and sons, sisters and brothers, grandchildren and grandparents did not survive the journey. They could not survive the exhausting trek, the robbers along the way, the hunger, the diseases, the terrible conditions in the transit camps.”

He added: “Jerusalem holds their memory in its heart forever. Your love of Jerusalem is an eternal torch, whose top touches the heavens. A pillar of fire that shows all Israelis the way. May the memories of those who lost their lives on the way to Jerusalem and Israel, our brothers and sisters, be forever in our hearts.”

Between 1979 and 1990, Israel organized several transports of Ethiopian Jews to Israel via Sudan. Hundreds or, by some estimates, thousands of people died on the trip from Ethiopia to the Sudanese camps from where they left to Israel.

Some 1,500 names of those who died en route are engraved on a monument at the site where the ceremony was held.













						119 immigrants from Ethiopia arrive in Israel
					

'They have been waiting a long time to fulfill the dream of aliyah,' Ethiopian-born immigration minister says; country commemorates Ethiopian Jews who died en route to Israel




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*The numbers speak: This is what the US wave of immigration will look like when the sky opens*

_*Nefesh B'Nefesh is the main organization that deals with encouraging and assisting immigrants from North American countries, headed by Canada and the United States.
The organization also deals with, to a lesser extent, with Aliyah from UK.*_

Ya'el Katzman, an activist in the organization, tells the website 24/6 that these months we are in the midst of, are the 'Aliyah season' each year. More than half of the immigrants come to Israel during the summer months - May to September.

Immigrants do this mainly for ideological reasons. Many of them are graduates of the "Birthright" program, during which many come to visit and immigrate to Israel.

The number of regular immigrants through the organization is about 4000 a year. Ya'el says the number has remained more or less constant in recent years.

This year's immigration season, however, looks quite different. The corona, the quarantine, and the  closure of the sky led to a sharp decline in the number of immigrants, while at the same time unprecedented increase in demand for immigration to Israel. The Nefesh Nefesh organization is constantly striving to assist as many as possible to those seeking help with immigration, while coordinating with various agencies, including the Ministry of Health, the Interior, the Absorption and the Jewish Agency. This is with the understanding that a very large wave of immigrants is likely to try to reach Israel as soon as the sky opens again and the airports return to full activity.

Thus, while in April last year, 295 applications for immigration to the soul organization were filed, last April 423 applications were submitted - an increase of 45%. In May, the increase grew by 92%, with 814 applications for immigration submitted, up from 424 in the same month last year.

In the two months (April and May) together in 2019, 8,187 phone calls were received at the Nefesh B'Nefesh call center. Last May alone, 11,791 calls were received.






The goal of the organization is to bring about 100 immigrants each week. Already in mid-June, an air train of North American immigrants is planned, which will try to make up for the sharp drop in immigrants in recent times.

As of now, more than 800 households have already applied for immigration in the last two months, of which 685 households only in May. This is the month of an all-time record breaking immigration applications. By comparison, the month with the highest number of immigrants so far registered in the 'Nefesh B'Nefesh' office was November 2016, with only 469 registered.

The top states in immigration applications are New York (387), California (144) and New Jersey (124).  Segmentation of immigrants for ages indicates that 525 of the immigrant applicants are young people 17 to 29, 442 apply for ages 30 to 54, and 254 apply to immigrate to Israel aged 55 and over.

Behind the rising wave of immigration - still behind the 'dam' that prevents it from rising - is a feeling, which is spreading among many Jews, that 'if not now - when?'. The Israeli government's staggering response to the Corona virus in the country, compared to alarming numbers of people infected and even dead in Jewish communities abroad, is causing many Jews to realize that they are not in their natural place. This and also the antisemitism that has been raising in recent decade increased during the Corona virus. George Floyd's riots also do not add to the feeling of security that has been so disturbed by American Jews.

According to the current trend, this year may be remembered in the mirror of history not only as the year of the Corona - but also as the year of great immigration to Israel.













						המספרים מדברים: כך ייראה גל העליה מארה"ב כשייפתחו השמים
					

יעל קצמן מארגון נפש בנפש: נערכים לרכבת אוירית של 100 עולים בכל שבוע




					20il.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Dekel V'aknin - Baderech Elecha (On The Path To You)

*


----------



## rylah

*Q2A - Adon 'Olam*


----------



## rylah

*For the first time: Knesset plenary commemorates the Farhud -
the pogrom in the Jewish community in Iraq in 1941*

For the first time in the plenum: a 79-year mark of Farhud. MK 'Ophir Katz of the Likud party, spoke at the plenum about a new proposed bill he submitted: "National Day for the Farhud Memorial. Holding a state sitting in the Knesset, honoring victims and survivors, plus the possibility of holding a central rally "


----------



## rylah

*A Day of Jewish Celebrity Interviews! #407*

Slowly getting back to the vlog and this episode is quite a treat! Spent the day with some Jewish celebrities to interview them for an upcoming video. The video should be live soon but meanwhile, here is a sneak peek to behind the scenes!

Started the day with סיון רהב מאיר - Sivan Rahav Meir, the journalist and thought leader. Then went to meet Nissim Black, the legendary rapper who converted to Judaism. After that? Eli Beer - Founder of United Hatzalah. Ended the day with Jamie Geller, the Martha Stewart of the Jewish world, "minus the jail time!"

Super cool episode and some creative editing here. Joseph is upping his game!


----------



## rylah

*Teen Sensation Signs Largest Ever US Record Deal for an Israeli*

Nineteen-year-old Noa Kirel has grown accustomed to making the news, dropping hit records, appearing in Israeli films, and popping up on popular television shows.

The Israeli sensation added another feather to her cap this week after she signed the most lucrative American record deal ever for an Israeli singer, landing a spot on Atlantic Records, which has released music in the past featuring everyone from Ray Charles and Led Zeppelin to modern day stars like Bruno Mars and Cardi B.

Kirel currently serves in the IDF, performing in official events for troops, government officials, and visiting dignitaries.

This week, she dropped a new single on YouTube called “Million Dollar,” which rang up well over a million views in about 48 hours.

For Atlantic, Kirel will release music in English that will be released internationally.
Apparently, the record label has seen the future of popular music, and it is Israeli!













						Teen Sensation Signs Largest Ever US Record Deal for an Israeli | United with Israel
					

Noa Kirel is currently serving in the IDF, but she just inked a contract with the storied Atlantic Records worth millions of dollars.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

So several days ago Hizballah, i.e. the "Allah's Party" - Islamist fundamentalist militia in Lebanon, published a video of training of a special unit, showing militants breaking wood and bricks on their head, with the title "To conquer Galilee".

Which drew immediate attention on social media,
and triggered an immediate response by many Israelis with the hashtag "As We Enter".

No'a Kirel sent a "best regards" note as well...


----------



## rylah

*'If Jews took down symbols of their oppression, no flag would remain in the West'*

_*Former MK Dr. Einat Wilf cautions against push to remove statues, monuments to historical figures due to problematic aspects of legacies.*_

Former MK Dr. Einat Wilf warned against defacing and removing monuments and statues of historical figures due to associations with oppression or racism following the vandalism of statues of Abraham Lincoln and Winston Churchill in England.

"If Jews took down symbols of their discrimination, oppression, persecution, ethnic cleansing and genocide, not a stone or a flag would remain across the Western and Islamic worlds. Human history is mostly one of brutality and exploitation. To move forward we remember, not erase," Dr. Wilf wrote on Twitter.

"Swastikas are too easy, but the systemic oppression and persecution of Jews was made in the name of crosses and crescents and empires. Leaders across the Western, Slavic and Islamic worlds expelled Jews and closed their doors to us. The symbols are woven into those civilizations."

"No monument is conceived by those who place it at that moment as overtly and explicitly celebrating persecution. It is from our historical and social moment that these monuments viewed as celebrating persecution. Some of our current heroes will also be so judged in the future," Dr. Wilf concluded.













						'If Jews took down symbols of their oppression, no flag would remain in the West'
					

Former MK Dr. Einat Wilf cautions against push to remove statues, monuments to historical figures due to problematic aspects of legacies.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The Revivo Project - Shabat Medley*

Shabat Shalom,
peaceful Shabat to all!


----------



## rylah

*Yaniv Ben Mashiach - Havdalah*

Havdalah is the separation between the holy and the mundane,
Shabbat and the rest days of the week.

Good week to us all 

**


----------



## rylah

*Regina Lukai - A Jewish Girl Who Went to Jail 4 Learning Hebrew *


----------



## rylah

*The Revolt Of The Former Dhimmis - Part two*

What many don't know is that most Israelis are refugees from Africa and Middle East,
fleeing Arab pogroms and persecution in countries that came under Muslim rule,
their community, parents and grandparents were literally - former dhimmis.

And no this wasn't in response to Zionism, rather a review of the norm,
persisting for centuries that the community had to face as a minority,
up until the _Damascus Affair_ - when Jews started uprising.

Arab historians don't dare even touch on this subject, even remotely.
Pretending Zionism was the cause of Arab violence, when in fact the Arab pogroms,
and blood libels under the Muslim Caliphate rule - were the initial cause of Zionist uprising.


----------



## Mindful

Hatred of Israel Is Stronger than Coronavirus — and Will Seek to Exploit Floyd Protests
by Dr. Mitchell Bard.


----------



## rylah

*Yonatan Razael - Keter (El Mistater)*

A beautiful song  written by Rabbi Avraham Memin ztz"l,
one of the Kabbalistic sages of 16th century Safed.


----------



## Mindful

*WATCH: Calling out the Virtue Signalling Hypocrites of the Left.*

I am an angry not-White man this week.





__





						WATCH: Calling out the Virtue Signalling Hypocrites of the Left
					

I am an angry not-White man this week.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*A DAY IN A LIFE OF AN ISRAELI FARMER*

Farming in the desert is no easy task. Watch at a day in the life of an Israeli farmer in southern Israel as he shares his story of agricultural success in the desert.

(Press 'cc' for subtitles)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

Ministers Approve Decriminalizing the Use of Cannabis - Hamodia.com
					

The Ministerial Committee on Legislation approved on Sunday a bill to decriminalize the use of cannabis. These products include delta-8-THC products,




					hamodia.com


----------



## rylah

*Hanan ben Ari - TUTIM (Strawberries)*

We have no right to complain,
Everything is 'tfu hamsah'
And Baruch Hashem


----------



## rylah

*A-WA - "Mudbira" (Recorded Live for World Cafe)*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *The Revolt Of The Former Dhimmis - Part two*
> 
> What many don't know is that most Israelis are refugees from Africa and Middle East,
> fleeing Arab pogroms and persecution in countries that came under Muslim rule,
> their community, parents and grandparents were literally - former dhimmis.
> 
> And no this wasn't in response to Zionism, rather a review of the norm,
> persisting for centuries that the community had to face as a minority,
> up until the _Damascus Affair_ - when Jews started uprising.
> 
> Arab historians don't dare even touch on this subject, even remotely.
> Pretending Zionism was the cause of Arab violence, when in fact the Arab pogroms,
> and blood libels under the Muslim Caliphate rule - were the initial cause of Zionist uprising.



*The Revolt Of The Former Dhimmis - Part three*

What many don't know is that most Israelis are refugees from Africa and Middle East,
fleeing Arab pogroms and persecution in countries that came under Muslim rule,
their community, parents and grandparents were literally - former dhimmis.

And no this wasn't in response to Zionism, rather a review of the norm,
persisting for centuries that the community had to face as a minority,
up until the _Damascus Affair_ - when Jews started uprising.

Arab historians don't dare even touch on this subject, even remotely.
Pretending Zionism was the cause of Arab violence, when in fact the Arab pogroms,
and blood libels under the Muslim Caliphate rule - were the initial cause of Zionist uprising.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Deep in the Judean Desert, Two Jewish Pioneers are Building an Oasis Amid Uncertainty
					

Ari Abramowitz and Jeremy Gimpel, the two men behind Arugot Farms—a retreat center for music, prayer, art and meditation—say that U.S. President Donald Trump's peace plan could destroy all they have built.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

As Colleges Go Virtual, Students Are Heading To Israel On Gap Year Programs - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

(JTA) — Hadara Bilsky thought she’d spend her first semester of college making friends in her dorm, having discussions with professors and students in class, and attending Shabbat services at Hillel. Now the 18-year-old isn’t sure if any of that will happen. Emory University, her school of...




					jewishweek.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*This soldier serves on the same plane that rescued her family*

In 1991, Ethiopia was on the verge of chaos. As part of the IDF’s efforts to bring Ethiopian Jews to Israel, the IDF carried out three top-secret operations where they brought thousands of Ethiopians to Israel in secret. The biggest operation, Operation Solomon, brought 14,325 Ethiopian Jews home to Israel on 34 planes in just 36 hours. This operation brought Staff Sergeant Ortal Ayaso’s family to Israel.

Although initially placed in a different unit, Ortal was determined to serve on the same fleet of planes that once brought her family home. After requesting to move several times, today, Ortal is a technician in the Israeli Air Force and works on the exact same plane that rescued her family.


----------



## rylah

*Nefesh B'Nefesh reports receipt of over 900 immigration applications in less than a month*

_*Israel immigration group Nefesh B’Nefesh reports highest number of applications since its founding.*_

Nefesh B’Nefesh, an organization that helps North Americans immigrate to Israel, said it has received the highest number of applications since its founding nearly two decades ago.

In the first half of June, over 900 applications were submitted to the group for making the move to Israel, or aliyah, compared to 399 in June 2019.

The organization, in conjunction with The Jewish Agency for Israel, Keren Kayemeth Le’Israel (KKL) and JNF-USA, has scheduled 14 group flights for North American Jews moving to Israel this summer. It signed a contract with El Al Airlines to provide the flights.

Last week, Israeli Immigration Minister Penina Tamanu-Shata (Blue and White) told the Knesset Committee for Immigration, Absorption and Diaspora Affairs that Israel can expect the arrival of 90,000 immigrants, or olim, by the end of 2021, compared to 35,463 in 2019.













						Nefesh B'Nefesh reports receipt of over 900 immigration applications in less than a month
					

Israel immigration group Nefesh B’Nefesh reports highest number of applications since its founding.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Eilat pilots first smart air-conditioned bus station*

World’s first smart air-conditioned bus station opens in Eilat, 
the station serving as a pilot for the rest of the country.

**


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Syrian Refugee Baby Receives Emergency Heart Surgery in Israel*

_*Israeli doctors operated on a month-old Syrian baby with a congenital heart defect in an effort to save the child’s life.*_

“There is no discrimination here,” said a Syrian father whose tiny child received life-saving surgery in an Israeli hospital this week.

The baby was was born at the beginning of June in Cyprus, where his parents live since fleeing the brutal civil war in Syria.

Since that war broke out, Israel has treated thousands of Syrians, both in a field hospital near the border and in facilities in major cities.


----------



## rylah

*Pioneers flourish in the heart of the Israel's Negev desert*

New brand of Israeli pioneers move from the cities to the Negev,
creating new businesses and making new lives on Israel's southern frontier.


----------



## rylah

*Yuval Dayan - Soferet T'Daqot *


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - "Chukat" *

Parsha & Wine Episode 87.

This week's wine: Psagot Edom - http://bit.ly/2M9oJzK


----------



## rylah

*Mosheh Louk and Friends - Nirdi Natan Reho*

_'Nirdi Natan Reho'_ means - my nard gave its scent,
the song was written by Rabbi Avraham ibn Musa ztz"l.

Singers - Emil Zrihan, Binyamin Bouzaglo,
Shim'on Sibony, Lior Elmaliah and Gavriel Ohayon.


Shabat Shalom!
Peaceful and delightful Shabat to all


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Deep in the Judean Desert, Two Jewish Pioneers are Building an Oasis Amid Uncertainty
> 
> 
> Ari Abramowitz and Jeremy Gimpel, the two men behind Arugot Farms—a retreat center for music, prayer, art and meditation—say that U.S. President Donald Trump's peace plan could destroy all they have built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


I don't see his problem.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2        
⁜→  rylah,  P F Tinmore, et al,

That is what you take-away from this?



rylah said:


> Deep in the Judean Desert, Two Jewish Pioneers are Building an Oasis Amid Uncertainty
> 
> 
> Ari Abramowitz and Jeremy Gimpel, the two men behind Arugot Farms—a retreat center for music, prayer, art and meditation—say that U.S. President Donald Trump's peace plan could destroy all they have built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com





P F Tinmore said:


> I don't see his problem.


*(COMMENT)*

You really don't see a risk to their investment?
​
*Speaker at Hamas Police Graduation Ceremony: 
The Sons of Palestine Were Born to Blow up Their Enemies, 
Die as Martyrs.*

*Palestinian children's TV show features poem promoting child martyrdom*
by Alana Goodman, Investigative Political Reporter | December 02, 2019
A Palestinian government children’s TV program aired a poem advocating youth martyrdom and the use of assault rifles, according to a clip of the show posted by an Israeli watchdog group.

*Palestinian Activist Yaser Mazhar Calls on Palestinians to Carry out Suicide Bombings in Israel: We Long for Bus Bombings*
*Source:* Al-Quds Al-Youm TV (Palestine - Islamic Jihad) 5 MAR 2020
*Yaser Mazhar:* "These operations for sure would bring joy to every Palestinian home, to every young Palestinian, to every Palestinian woman, and to every person who had been tortured by the Zionist enemy. They would bring joy to the prisoners in the jails of the occupation. They would bring joy into the homes of the oppressed and to the families of the martyrs. Every time an operation was carried out, the Palestinians would hand out sweets.​

I guess you wouldn't see the threat potential.                             




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep in the Judean Desert, Two Jewish Pioneers are Building an Oasis Amid Uncertainty
> 
> 
> Ari Abramowitz and Jeremy Gimpel, the two men behind Arugot Farms—a retreat center for music, prayer, art and meditation—say that U.S. President Donald Trump's peace plan could destroy all they have built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see his problem.
Click to expand...


Of course you don’t.


----------



## Mindful

To be or not to be.





__





						WATCH: To Be Or Not to Be A Jew Hater, That is the Question
					

This week's Fireside Chat.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep in the Judean Desert, Two Jewish Pioneers are Building an Oasis Amid Uncertainty
> 
> 
> Ari Abramowitz and Jeremy Gimpel, the two men behind Arugot Farms—a retreat center for music, prayer, art and meditation—say that U.S. President Donald Trump's peace plan could destroy all they have built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see his problem.
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised.
Are you even capable of minimal empathy for Israelis?


----------



## rylah

*Practicing Hebrew with People on Omegle!*

Today I tried practicing my Hebrew with strangers on Omegle!!!!
I don’t know a lot of Hebrew... I’m still learning but this was a fun way to practice out of my comfort zone 

So fun to meet different people on there and to shock them with hebrew!!


The Hebrew Language Academy has approved Hebrew names for 'meduza' (jellyfish)
and an alternative to the word 'emoji'








						N12 - האקדמיה ללשון העברית אישרה שמות עבריים למדוזות
					

לשלל המדוזות שפוקדות את ישראל יהיה מעכשיו שם בעברית, אחרי שמליאת האקדמיה ללשון העברית אישרה רשימת שמות לאותן מדוזות • איך החליטו לקרוא בעברית ל"אמוג'י"? ואיזה צירוף יחליף את הביטוי "אנדרדוג"? כל הפרטים




					www.mako.co.il


----------



## rylah

*The Jezreel Valley: After ninety years - rare 'Juncus sphaerocarpus' **plant that was considered extinct was discovered in the valley*

_*The plant is in the valley in the exact same area that has not been observed for about 90 years, it is proof that the valley is a vital habitat*_

As part of the effort to preserve the open spaces in the Jezreel Valley, the Environment Department hired the council to provide the services of the DSA Institute (The Image of Land), of the Nature Museum at Tel Aviv University, To conduct a comprehensive survey on the values of nature, landscape and human heritage, funded by the Foundation for Conservation of Open Space.

For about a year, the Institute's representatives surveyed the landscape, flora and fauna, rock and soil, ecological corridors and heritage sites of the valley. As part of this wonderful discovery about the nail industry, That until the time of discovery was considered extinct from the land. The plant is in the valley in the exact same area that has not been observed for about ninety years!

The rare plant was discovered north of Nahalal in May. This species is considered extinct in the country, and has not been observed since the 1950s. This startling discovery is further proof that establishing an international airport in the valley will destroy not only the valley of us all, but also a vital habitat for many plants and animals.

Assi Elia, director of the Environment Department at the council, said: "This is an unprecedented discovery, not least, knowing that a plant considered an extinct plant is found in our valley is a testament to the tremendous importance of the valley as a vital habitat! This has a direct connection to the environmental destruction that the state plans to carry out here with the establishment of an international airport. This folly must be stopped. "










__





						עמק יזרעאל: לאחר תשעים שנה – צמח הסמר הענף שנחשב לנכחד התגלה בעמק יזרעאל – מרכז העניינים
					






					m24.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Education ministry: These are the favorite books of Israeli students in 2020*

*Among the books : 'Little Women', 'The Bike boy', 'With me the life plays a lot', 'Scrambled Dumb', 'The boy's love from Morocco'.  *

Education Minister Yoav Galant: "The Book Parade Program encourages reading among youth, enriches their language - and in Corona's time gives the opportunity to be exposed to other worlds, worlds of creation, adventure, culture and heritage. Digitally, to allow those who are in isolation to be exposed too, and I encourage everyone, for the summer, to sit down and enjoy a good book. "






The Ministry of Education announces on Sunday the results of the "Book Parade" which upgraded the list of favorite books by the children of the education system, from 1st Grade to Grade 12.

*1st-3rd grade winning books:*
Algom Nogah / Scrambled Dumb
Monster Harriett / Izadora Moon
Pap Lisa / Madeleine and the library dog
Reynolds Peter H. / The Word Collector
Tehrelv Yoram / My Aunt from Prophets Street

*4-6 winning books:*
Krupik Ora /Not like everyone else
Goddard Yossi / Border Stealers
Yitzhaki Richter Ruth / Mother's eyes
Horsen Yarn Liar / Detective Agency # 2
Toretzky Ruth and Joseph / The Journey to Ethiopia

*7-9 winning books:*
M. Alcott Louisa / Little Women
Orgad Dorit / The boy's love from Morocco
Plasio RJ / Wonder
Makmal 'Atir Navah / Acceptance test
Gaya Emet / The Dawn of Gaya

*10th-12th grade winning books:*
Thomas Angie / The hatred you gave
Ion Nicolas / Everything
Grossman David / With me the life plays a lot
'Amir Eli / The Bike Boy
Kinsale Sophie / My (not so) perfect life

Analysis of the results of the parade shows that first and third graders are interested in the challenges of being involved in the children's company, the containment and the knowledge of the forces inherent in us.

'Scrambled Dumb' was born different from his family and friends. He leaves his home, copes with his variance and returns to his home after undergoing a change process, where he learns to accept himself and recognize his abilities. Second place among first graders was 'Isidora Moon gets in trouble'. 'Isidora Moon is different and unique. Her mom is her mouth and her dad is a vampire, and she's a little bit of that and a little bit of that.

The fourth and sixth graders found in the books characters and situations to identify with social aspects, growing up. In the first-rated book, 'Not Like Everyone', poetry reaches a new class. The teacher sits her next to the quiet and introverted Neta and together they deal with the other students and with the experience of being accepted in society, including the struggles of the children's world.

The Border Stealers, who reached second place, reveal a true case-based adventure in which a boy of Arab descent was abandoned as a baby in the War of Independence and adopted by a Jewish family. He moves between the two families and deals with both identities. For fifth place among fourth and fourth year students, the book "The Journey to Ethiopia" was selected, through which we are exposed to the traditions and customs of Ethiopian culture. The historical story of the Beta Israel community comes to life in a fascinating graphic novel.

In the elementary schools, the classic 'Little Women' was selected in the first place, and alongside it a modern graphic novel based on it. In second place was the book "The Boy from Morocco", written by Dorit Orgad. The book very sensitively exposes the life of a Jewish boy in the Malah (ghetto) in Marrakech, overcoming all obstacles and fulfilling his dream of immigrating to Israel.

The winning book list finishes the book "My (Not So Perfect) Life" whose heroine sees in her surroundings that everyone lives the life she would like for herself, and as a result she posts on Instagram and lives her life. The book offers a critical look at how we judge reality in the obsessive world of social networking. A critical look also offers the book 'The Hate You Gave', by African-American author Angie Thomas, which readers and readers can find echoes of the current anti-racism protests in the US.

The book parade took place among about 200,000 preschoolers and students from grades 1- 12. The analysis of the winning book list shows that many students see reading as an opportunity to empathize with situations from their world, from the children’s company or the family. They reinforce the recognition that children connect to books that deal with topics from their world, and see reading as an opportunity to empathize with situations that are familiar to them from the children's or family company.













						מנחשים? אלו הספרים האהובים על תלמידי ישראל - סרוגים
					

סרוגים | משרד החינוך מפרסם היום (א') את תוצאות "מצעד הספרים" לשנת תש"ף, שדירג את הספרים האהובים על ידי ילדי מערכת החינוך מכיתה א-יב




					www.srugim.co.il


----------



## rylah

*From the NBA to Israel's Wine Scene with Amar’e Stoudemire | KosherWine.com Virtual Experiences*


----------



## rylah

*Yonatan Razael and Barry Sachoroff  - Zohar HaRaki'a*

An ancient blessing that was spoken between the students of the wise,
but was also received as a children's blessing on Yom Kippur:

Your heart will utter reason
You mouth will speak wisdom
Your tongue will whisper singing
Your eyelids with straighten before you
Your eyes will lit with the light of Torah

Your lips will express knowledge
Your kidneys will rejoice in straight message
Your legs will run to hear
Words of ancient days

Your face will radiate as the radiance of heavens, as the radiance of heavens
Open your mouth and your words will shine and be clear, as the radiance of heavens

Your world you will see in your life
Your ending and succession for the life of the world to come
Open your mouth and your words will shine and be clear, as the radiance of heavens

(Tractate 'Berachot' p.17)​


----------



## rylah

*Shamir’s note reveals his 9 ‘guiding principles’*

The granddaughter of former Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir z"l tweeted on Sunday a handwritten list from her grandfather.


----------



## rylah

*Hill of the girls - the story of Ma'oz Esther*

*"And in the merit of righteous women (the generation) will be redeemed,
as said in Psalms: *_*"He remembered His kindness and His faith to the house of Israel"*_

*- Yalkut M'am Lo'ez*​
In memory of Esther Galyah 'Attiyah HY"D,
this is the story of Ma'oz Esther.

translation included:


> “Wow it’s terrible dresses, impossible to walk in them
> I have a spike sticking. What do you do, you live on a hill”
> 
> *Judea and Samaria is full of hills but only on one of them girls live completely alone.*
> 
> “I’ve left girls school to move to the hill. I’ve left to invest my life now in what is needed. Now I’m a soldier, and where am I neede, on the hill? Alright so I leave and go to the hill.”
> 
> *You’re a soldier?* “I’m a soldier”
> 
> *Who’s soldier?* “Soldier of HaShem be blessed”
> 
> *8 girls from the age of 13 to 19 left home and girls school, and started new life in a small building, made of wooden panels, in the mountains of Binyamin. This is the story of Ma’oz Esther.*
> 
> “That another girl 16 y.o. goes to a certain hill is not what matters, what matters is the move and the attitude towards which the nation of Israel is heading, and what is the direction.
> 
> “There wasn’t such a thing as Ma’oz Esther if we weren't standing up and doing this step, which is not taken for granted, and many have objected. Teachers, parents, friends, there were those who said we would not succeed, in two weeks you return to school”.
> 
> *In this house they live entirely alone, part of them close to a year, others already almost two years.*
> 
> “Relatively we live here in good conditions. We have water flowing, which is not taken for granted. We have a restroom, shower which is a thing we didn’t have half a year ago. An electricity line we don’t have, we have a solar charger, we have floor… in one of the former houses we didn’t have floor, there was land. When you build everything nothing is taken for granted, because I know that in order for me to have the roof I have to build it.”
> 
> *They have built their house several kilometres from a Bedouin village.*
> 
> “Here, there’s no fence, on purpose.
> Since I’m here on the hill there wasn’t such a thing as a Bedouin going up, beyond all the height line, all the territories we see, all the vicinity. No such thing happened.”
> 
> *How do you explain this?*
> 
> “That here is Jewish control, that Bedouins understand that this area is ours.”
> 
> “I’m conscious of the possibility that a terror attack can happen, but we are in war over the land, and war as in war there can be casualties, this is the duty now”
> 
> “To give your life? Of course. To die for the sake of the Name of HaShem? Of course.”
> 
> 
> *What do the parents think about you living here?*
> 
> “Mostly in the beginning they couldn’t come to terms with that I’m here, also because they didn’t think it was serious. And after they saw I was here already a year, and I don’t sink to anything, still keep holding myself, then they realized that it was something serious, not just a group of four girls who chose to go to a hill and in two month they go back and return to girls school. No this is something serious, we are building here a framework.”
> 
> “I talked to my parents, first they didn’t want. Then we asked the Rabbi of the village, and he said it was good to come here. Than my parent said alright.”
> 
> “I’ve called home and Yonatan answered me, asked I I’m coming home to light candles, I said I don’t know, maybe I come for a day during the week days. Then he said, ok, do you come to Shabbat? I don’t, we’ll see, maybe I’ll come, maybe not.Ok, so do you come the granny’s birthday on Sunday?! Essentially, yes, essentally yes. Ah ok…hhh”
> 
> *For everyone who comes here the goal is clear: to change the rules of the game.*
> 
> “The situation currently, that essentially most of the settlement, most of the people in the settlement…their soul has tired.”
> 
> *Legal, illegal, the land of Israel is all ours.*
> 
> “If for example, someone comes and says: yes I’, for settlement of the land of Israel, but I think it’s not good that you’re doing it without permits, and if they give you permits to build anything, then don’t build anything. I object him – very much. That there’s another attitude in the settlement, it’s an incorrect attitude, and attitude that says let’s accomplish a little, and the a little more. Because eventually this attitude gets stuck, eventually sometime you don’t have anything more to accomplish.Because you say, ok, I agree, A and B it’s for Arabs, C is mine, but give me C. And then you finish C and then what you say?”
> 
> “If tomorrow morning sovereignty is applied over Mao’z Esther, we will continue to the next hill. And if they apply sovereignty over the next mountain, and all of Judea and Samaria, we will proceed., there’re to banks to Jordan. And if over the banks of Jordan, then we proceed towards the entire land of Israel. Here’s the Jordan, Sinai, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, and south Turkey. The Euphrates river, I think it’s known today by the same name, by the way to cross it all takes two month on kayaks.”
> 
> “The state of Israel is afraid, afraid to decide, afraid to recognize that everything here is ours. And eventually decide what does it do with this place it liberated 50 years ago. As they say – it’s more difficult to get diaspora out of Jews, than to get Jews out of the diaspora”
> 
> *Though the girls left school, the school didn’t leave them. They even established one of their own, really active, on the hill.*
> 
> “Essential at the end of the day, we see that the right wing is raising some sort of flag of loyalty to the country, but not standing it.”
> 
> “Listen these final exams in Literature are not funny, whole page you understand? No really the issue of the final exams is none sense, ok? “The violin of Rothchild”, ok, “by the story we learn that there was a violin that was connected thus and thus and thus… all sorts of this none sense you see?”
> 
> “Maybe as ideal, you think girl 16 y.o. are supposed to stay in school, and yes still remain in that place of… inside that secure space, not yet come out to the world. But now we are in a situation that we need to act, must do. Need girls, not enough girls to do this. And therefore anyone who can, has to rise and act.”
> 
> *To rise and act, also means, wake up every morning with sunrise, study and pray, each one on her own. Rabbi Nahman on the hill.*
> 
> “Solitude is a great merit, higher than everything. Meaning, to schedule for himself from time to time an hour or more. To be alone in some room or in the field, and this prayer and conversation will be in the spoken language.”
> 
> “It opens the heart, the landscape of The Holy Blessed be Him, you feel the world awaken.”
> 
> *At the beginning of the week arrived border police and people of Civil Admin., and destroyed the house. It happened for the 3rd time in the last 2 years.*
> 
> “We woke up today at 4:10, we were called, they said there were forces on the ground, at the gate of Kochav HaSha’ar. We organized, around 5, 4:50 they arrived. Knocked on the door, got everyone out, destroyed the house.”
> 
> “It’s like you don’t know where to start. Did they do it on purpose? It’s all in the drawer below everything. What are you looking for? My earrings. Earrings?! What earrings, we’re building a restroom!”
> 
> “Even the border police officer who comes here, we talk to them, they say I love the land of Israel, it’s just like…you understand, it’s illegal. They understand, they have their job, and personally I have no anger at them, on a national lever they are doing here a terrible thing. And this has no place for the destruction of any place in the land of Israel”.
> 
> “This was a fun house, full of joy, it was also an eternal house, a lot of time it was. With G-d help, the next house will be even more lively than the former.”
> 
> *Several hours after the removal, the girls already started building a new house on their own, in the same place on the hill.*
> 
> “So they destroy, and we build, even bigger. More families arrive, more populations are joining, eventually we inherit the entire land of Israel, eventually everything here will be ours.”


----------



## rylah

*Narkis and Miri Mesikah - Mosheh (Moses)*

Life spread on the table
It doesn't interest us
You wanted to bring a message
But the wall is standing between us
Everything freezes standing in shadow

You would try more
This heart heard everything
Stubborn stubborn this heart
Wants to get out but the water
Like a wall and no one answers

Quickly
You will be our eyes
So the heart will already open
Everything freezes standing in shadow
Return quickly

Remember we stood between walls of water
We saw everything happen
Now everything stands in shadow
Return quickly

As once
You would run an entire desert

Eventually we went out because of You
But You are the last one who didn't see land
Turning into the ember of our life
You saw a country from afar
Now everything turned into a habit
The yearning already passed
What was burning inside the heart, remained in You
But for us everything is frozen standing in shadow

Quickly, You will be our eyes...
As once, You would run an entire desert


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu: Religious Zionism is an organic part of Israel

PM pledges to make budget for religious Zionist education into government's base budget instead of being part of coalition budget.*






Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu told the leaders of the Administration of Religious Education during a meeting with Coalition Chairman Miki Zohar that he intends to fulfill his promise to resolve the budgetary issues facing religious Zionist education in Israel.

Netanyahu said during the meeting that he had decided not to provide for the Administration of Religious Education's budget through the coalition budget as has been done previously. "Religious Zionism is an organic part [of the State of Israel] and should not be allowed to go bankrupt," he said.

"This is a national move which will become a permanent budget item and pave the way to long-term inclusion [of the Administration of Religious Education's budget]," the prime minister promised.

Jerusalem Affairs Minister Rabbi Rafi Peretz said in response that he "thanks Prime Minister Netanyahu for his agreement to introduce the Administration of Religious Education's budget into the base budget."

"The budget for education should not be dependent on coalition funds and religious Zionism should not have to beg for a budget every year. This is good," Rabbi Peretz wrote on Twitter









						Netanyahu: Religious Zionism is an organic part of Israel
					

PM pledges to make budget for religious Zionist education into government's base budget instead of being part of coalition budget.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Who Was Elisheva?*

Elisheva appears just once in the Torah, where we read:

_And Aaron took to himself for a wife, *Elisheva*, the daughter of Amminadav, the sister of Nachshon, and she bore him Nadav and Avihu, Elazar and Ithamar.1_

The sages recognized the uniqueness of her brother being mentioned in the context of her marriage, and used it to learn an important lesson in identifying a suitable spouse. Aaron took note of Nachshon’s good qualities and factored them in when determining whether to pursue a relationship with Elisheva. “Most sons tend to emulate the brothers of their mother,”4 they observed, and Elisheva’s sons, each one holy and righteous, certainly reflected well on their Uncle Nachshon.

But who was she?













						Who Was Elisheva?
					

Elisheba appears just once in the Torah. To learn more, we dig deep into rabbinic and kabbalistic texts…




					www.chabad.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
SUBTEXT:  Meaning of Religious Zionism..  
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF:* What is "Religious Zionism" and what is "non-Religious Zionism?"



rylah said:


> *Netanyahu: Religious Zionism is an organic part of Israel
> 
> PM pledges to make budget for religious Zionist education into government's base budget instead of being part of coalition budget.*


I say the following, not as criticism, 
but as to better understand the position.​*(COMMENT of OBSERVATION)*

I, as a nonJew and outsider, do not see what Prime Minister Netanyahu is doing _(either by advocacy or direct governmental action) _as making the case for Israel in the broadest sense. Jewish Education _(religious)_ and Zionist Education _(nonReligious)_ are two different things.  Catering to one, at the exclusion of the other, is not the function of government in a nation with religious freedoms.

I see Zionism as having evolved from a liberation movement _(self-determination)_ to a political party program _(everlasting possession)_.  Zionism is not a universally accepted line of thought _(or maybe it is and I just don't see it)_ in the Israeli Society _(as seen by the outside observer)_.  

I find it confusing _(as the outside observer)_ to reconcile the theme of Zionism _(nonReligious)_ and the fulfillment of the Great Covenant _(Religious)_ into a coherent ideology.

◈  What does being "Zionist" mean in the 21st Century?​◈  Is it a goal that a preponderance of the Israelis want?​
How do the Israeli people feel about Americans, and the need to properly understand the complexity of the issues?




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTEXT:  Meaning of Religious Zionism..
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* What is "Religious Zionism" and what is "non-Religious Zionism?"
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu: Religious Zionism is an organic part of Israel
> 
> PM pledges to make budget for religious Zionist education into government's base budget instead of being part of coalition budget.*
> 
> 
> 
> I say the following, not as criticism,
> but as to better understand the position.​*(COMMENT of OBSERVATION)*
> 
> I, as a nonJew and outsider, do not see what Prime Minister Netanyahu is doing _(either by advocacy or direct governmental action) _as making the case for Israel in the broadest sense. Jewish Education _(religious)_ and Zionist Education _(nonReligious)_ are two different things.  Catering to one, at the exclusion of the other, is not the function of government in a nation with religious freedoms.
> 
> I see Zionism as having evolved from a liberation movement _(self-determination)_ to a political party program _(everlasting possession)_.  Zionism is not a universally accepted line of thought _(or maybe it is and I just don't see it)_ in the Israeli Society _(as seen by the outside observer)_.
> 
> I find it confusing _(as the outside observer)_ to reconcile the theme of Zionism _(nonReligious)_ and the fulfillment of the Great Covenant _(Religious)_ into a coherent ideology.
> 
> ◈  What does being "Zionist" mean in the 21st Century?​◈  Is it a goal that a preponderance of the Israelis want?​
> How do the Israeli people feel about Americans, and the need to properly understand the complexity of the issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Great questions.

The distinction is superficial.
Zionism is a platform of rejuvenation of Jewish civilization,
encompassing all aspects of life and nationhood - to no exclusion.

To understand this, one has to understand a simple idea - that Judaism,
as a religion is only a compromise for diaspora, Torah doesn't even mention
'religion', the nations among whom Israel lived had religions, and they, it were them,
who even came up with the term Judaism, and framed Jewish culture for them as a religion.

In the diaspora all aspects of Jewish life were confined in the personal, individual,
with majority of Jewish laws, now associated as 'religion', that had to do with the secular
aspects of the collective, state running, economy, agriculture - all of them became obsolete.

2/3 of the body of Jewish law became frozen, irrelevant and impossible to express,
though always there, studied each generation and in great detail, but in abstract, for later.
This "demo" version was taken out in a suitcase to be preserved until we return to capacity.

PM Netanyahu used the term 'organic',
because it's is unnatural, to confine Jewish civilization to a sterilized religious diaspora mode,
in the context of a renewed vibrant sovereign life as a nation in our land, as well as it is totally unnatural to confine our sovereignty, as people of all colors and views, as a biblical nation, exclusively in secular terms. Separating the two is denial, rejection of parts of one's soul, when what is needed is width of heart to encompass and find place and expression in a healthy manner and unity to all its aspects organically, like a healthy body.

Organically these two are intertwined, complementary - exclusively, are pathological.

How did Rabbi Zvi Yehudah Kook ztz"l used to say: _"holiness in Israel is expressed - also - in religion". _And so can be likely said : "the secular political in Israel is expressed - also - national politics"...but only _also. _ As long as there's separation, the core Jewish ideal of Unity,
is prevented from its natural expression, without the secular G-dly is incomplete,
and vice versa, without the G-dly, heritage and connection to ancestors,
the expression of the secular remains pathologically deficient, and ill.

Rabbi Ouri Sherki makes this example - imagine what a merit has a young jet fighter pilot, putting himself on the line to defend the sovereign nation of Israel, after 2000 years of Inquisition and Holocausts, imagine the kind of opportunity to have such a part.

Now imagine he leaves IAF, and goes to study in a small room in Yeshiva,
puts a Teffilin every morning and prays 3 times a day - does he have more merit now?

Of course not, he should actually repent for that, because he went from a collective merit to personal one, not because either are bad or false, but the mistake is he didn't see the one continuously flowing into another. And thus he narrowed his role and expression.
To really rise, realize his potential, he would have to combine both - organically.

Abraham A"h in Jewish culture is not a religious figure, but a father of nations.
Moses A"H wasn't only a prophet, but also politician, king, leading the nation to sovereignty.

These are the typical Jewish cultural archetypes.

But would they know the difference? Religion? Zionism?
It's like calling tomato a potato, and then arguing potato/potatoe.

And this is Zionism - national return, revival of the land and sovereignty.

The core axis around which will revolve all Jewish life, home and abroad,
in this new chapter of our history, in which we - religious Zionists are calling
to all our people, in all their shapes and colors, holding extremely opposite views,
to collectively join the rest in proudly holding the same feather with which our forefathers
wrote our collective story, as we continue writing with our lives. It's the collective call home.

It's shamelessly paternalistic - even if you disagree with us, You're still part of it,
as we are passionately optimistic about the future of our people in this new chapter.

How do Israelis feel about America? G-d bless America!
_"Those who curse you are cursed, those who bless you are blessed"_ (Gen. 27).

That said, as friends, I think we would do You more favor by giving a more clear warning,
to not ever suggest we give up a village or even a single grain of the land of Israel.
Even if our politicians may beg for it, refuse, nothing good comes from that, ever.


----------



## rylah

*A 'youthful' approach to Aliyah*

_*How to solve, all at once, the difficulties of Aliyah: acculturation, making a living, learning the language, making friends, and more.*

Article 5 in Arutz Sheva's aliya series_

If there's one thing that has emerged so far from this special series of Aliyah articles and many of their talkbacks, it is that the sides are unmistakably clear: The "Israelis" say, "What are you waiting for? The situation in the West is terrible enough, and anyway, Israel is where we all belong!"

And then the others respond, "What do you think, it's so easy? We have jobs, we have kids of all ages who might not adjust, we have family here – there are just too many things to uproot!"

Quite obviously, both sides are right. As Rabbi Wallerstein said with a sigh: "We just don't belong here anymore…" – and at the same time, for many people it is simply too complicated to just pick up and leave their lives.

We can thus extrapolate that many Western Jews feel as follows: "Ideally, I would like to be living in Israel. But there are objective reasons that make it improbable at this point in my life. If I would have made the move earlier, before or right after I was married, or maybe even earlier than that, I would be there now, and so would my family and kids and job. Oh well…"

Much has been said about the futility of doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. So let's change the mold: Instead of bemoaning what we can't do because of what we did before, and then doing it again – let's get out of the cycle, and make sure it doesn't happen with our children!!

As parents, we must encourage our children to go to Israel for a year of study – and longer! That is, even those of us whose children already take the "gap year in Israel" route, we must not tell them, "Don't forget that after a year in Israel, you're returning for college! Just one year, you hear?"

In general, it does not seem logical for parents to say, "We made a mistake, and now we're all stuck, but we insist that you take the same route we did" – and certainly this is true when we face the need for massive change.

Now that it's more indicated and attractive than ever to make Aliyah, parents must be open with their children: "We're happy we were able to give you opportunities that we ourselves didn't necessarily have, but it cost us a lot – and now we're unable to leave! So we encourage you to go to Israel now - when you are unburdened, when all that is holding us back is not holding you back!"

Yes – not only encourage them to go for a year of study, but to actively explore remaining for good!

This applies not only to post high school students, but even to those in 10th or 11th grades. Some highly successful Aliyah stories began in exactly this manner – and culminated with other siblings, and later even the parents, coming to stay as well!

What could be more rewarding for parents than to know that their children have succeeded in breaking out of a seemingly impermeable mold and setting their family on a new and better path!

Spending a year or two after high school in an Israeli yeshiva, kibbutz, or college program is, of course, a familiar part of Jewish life for many communities – even though for every student who takes advantage of this opportunity, so many more do not. With proper motivation, leadership, and communal support, many more high school graduates will spend their next year in Israel.

But what about high school age students? Is it realistic to expect parents to send their young teenage children for a year abroad?

The answer is most certainly yes, especially if the proper framework exists – and certainly if it is totally subsidized by the Israeli government and Jewish Agency! Check out, for instance, the highly-successful Naale program which has a boys' high school in Yeshivat Shaalvim, one for girls in Ulpanat Amana in Kfar Saba, and other high school programs as well.

And for those who wish to start off their important college years in Israel, that's also a wise move: Tuition is partially or wholly subsidized, and many universities offer programs specially geared to new immigrants. Visit this site.

Or might you wish to start integrating into Israeli society via the army or recognized volunteer work? Try out this for Army and National Service and this for Lone Soldiers program.

Moses told Pharaoh, "We're leaving Egypt, with our youth and our elders!" Not for naught did he begin with the youth, because that's how real change often happens. Now as well, they'll go first, and their families will follow afterwards. The difficulties of Aliyah – acculturation, making a living, learning the language, making friends, and more – can be greatly eased, if not obviated, with this switch in our thinking: "By sending our children to Israel, we're not losing them – we're gaining our family's future!"













						A 'youthful' approach to Aliyah
					

How to solve, all at once, the difficulties of Aliyah: acculturation, making a living, learning the language, making friends, and more.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*'Israel has a chance to fulfill its role as the strongest force in the Jewish world'*

*Jewish educators see the coronavirus crisis, which has caused many Jewish summer camps to cancel this year's activities, as a chance to strengthen bonds between the Jewish state and Diaspora Jewry.*

Last year's civics matriculation exam left out a section on Diaspora Jewry. But since the onset of the coronavirus pandemic, it seems natural that the missing section be required and taught with great attention in the next few years. Recognizing the various Diaspora communities as equal members of the Jewish people should highlight the role Israel plays in helping them develop and flourish, especially at a time of global crisis. 

When it comes to the world of formal Jewish education, the civics exam notes that "Israel must work to inculcate Jewish legacy, education, and culture to the Jews of the Diaspora." And some think that the COVID-19 crisis could be a landmark moment for Israel to define that role.   

"Israel can and should help more in completing the educational experience for participants in Jewish summer camps whose activity has been canceled, and even fly them to Israel," says former MK Dr. Einat Wilf.

"At the same time, we should move ahead with organizational and technical help to yeshivas and synagogues in the Diaspora where precious time has been lost for studying or distance learning. All this comes from the fact that Israel is the strongest force in the Jewish world, and therefore has responsibility for the Jewish people's welfare and future."

According to Wilf, "As a state, it is time to bring an end to the exile structure that grants authority to rabbis. Of course, they can interpret texts and be teachers, and in my opinion, that is the message we must send to the Jewish people. Over time, the goal of the State of Israel is to be a state in which there is no rabbinical authority, but rather sovereignty by Jews who decide their own fate. That's the idea that in my opinion completes the Zionist revolution."

According to Ami Infeld, director of the Melitz Jewish Zionist education programs, "The foremost mission we must teach is to ensure that Judaism and the Jewish people remain meaningful and relevant for generations to come."

"Every generation requires people to look at themselves as if they just left Egypt, to look inward and ask himself how people can free themselves in their own time. The corona crisis has simply accelerated the dissemination of our messages."

Infeld explains that Jewish education must take an integrative approach. "The educational challenge is to teach modern, multidimensional Jewishness and focus on personal choice of elements of identity and how each choice promotes the overall mission."







			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/06/25/israel-has-a-chance-to-fulfill-its-role-as-the-strongest-force-in-the-jewish-world/


----------



## rylah

*"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*


----------



## rylah

*With Temple flags, singing and dancing - 
encircling Jerusalem gates turned back to activity*

*Under Health Restrictions: On the occasion of the beginning of the month of Tamuz the month when the Temple's destruction began, the traditional encircling of the Temple Mount gates , after about three months that did not take place, due to the Corona restrictions - renews.*

After about three consecutive months without encircling the gates, due to restrictions to prevent the spread of the corona virus, the traditional encircling of the Temple Mount gates were held last night, and in compliance with the Ministry of Health guidelines.

In the gates round, where participants encircle the gates of the Temple Mount with singing and dancing as they do every month, this time only 50 people participated, compared to hundreds and thousands who participate in it every month for almost 20 years.

As every month, after gathering at the Western Wall plaza of the Temple Mount, the participants marched around the mountain gates.

Rabbi Yossi Pelley from the association to Mount Mor initiating the gates said, "It is written that a man must not sanctify a woman until seeing her. To arouse the love for the land of Israel, were sent the spies. The spies that were sent on the beginning of the month of Tamuz and us must intend that we fix the sin of the spies. We are intending to arouse the will of the nation of Israel for the land of Israel and the Temple, as emissaries of all the nation of Israel. And when Your servants wanted her rocks, then You will stand up and have mercy on Zion.






In the video interview to Hakol HaYehudi Rabbi Flai adds: "we say in Psalms "encircle Zion and round her" Encircling the gates is a project that exists already for almost 20 years. Each month we are here. Sometimes there're big events, with thousands of participants. Recently, because of the corona restrictions, we were forced to completely cease the encircling of the gates, from the month of Adar till Tamuz. Now we renew, although in small numbers because of the restriction, but that's a good start. We're renewing this special occasion, which is all says yearning for the Temple and connection to the place of the Temple.  

Rabbi Flai also went on to talk about the link between gates and the Trump program. "Especially in our time, under supervision, when talking about all kinds of plans there and here, policy plans. We say, every political plan starts from here, from where we need to go. The kingdom of Israel, which draws its power from the Temple Mount, rules the sovereignty over the entire land of Israel. All the rest, the details go on and they are less interesting. True sovereignty is of the  Sovereign of the world".

"We hope with G-d's help that in the coming months we will return to thousands of participants in the gates round. It does not satisfy us, we not only want to encircle but also to go inside. As they say in Rosh Hashanah prayer, "a new altar in Zion will prepare and rise a new month upon it," quickly in our days Amen".










						בדגלי מקדש, שירה וריקודים - סיבוב השערים חזר לפעילות  • הקול היהודי
					

תחת הגבלות הבריאות: לרגל ראש חודש תמוז, החודש בו התחיל חורבן המקדש, נערך סיבוב השערים המסורתי סביב שערי הר הבית, זאת לאחר כשלושה חודשים שלא התקיים, בשל הגבלות הקורונה / צפו בוידאו




					www.hakolhayehudi.co.il


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*


Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
Click to expand...


If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.

Listen, I know You intend well,
but this is already not about Trump or the US,

it's about how PM Netanyahu,
will be remembered in Jewish history.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
Click to expand...

From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
Click to expand...


What rumors?
She said that she builds allover Judea.
Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.

Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
Click to expand...

She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.  

She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
Click to expand...


I think it's a false assumption.
For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.

She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.

Her goal is not negotiations,
but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.

Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.

People are tired of dividing the land.
We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
Click to expand...

But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.  

I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
Click to expand...


I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?

2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
Click to expand...

You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
Click to expand...


On the ground?
You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.

There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.

Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.

It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.


----------



## rylah

*The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*

_*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
_*The evidence is endless and clear.*_

This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”

After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”

Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”



Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!

Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!

Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.

Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.

*The Examples Are Endless*
Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.

Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.

Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.

The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.

Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.

Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.

Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.

Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.

But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.

But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.

Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.

Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.

Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.

*Donald Trump and Israel*
Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.

In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.

But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.

Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!














						The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
					

Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground?
> You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
> while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.
> 
> There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.
> 
> Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
> It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
> the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.
> 
> It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
> and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
> nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.
Click to expand...

lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?   
⁜→  toomuchtime_, et al,

*BLUF:* This is a perspective we have to consider, BUT, at the end of the day, whether or not the people of Judea and Samaria accept or reject the annexation is the solution to the question.



toomuchtime_ said:


> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation, there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.


*(COMMENT)*

It is for the people of Judea and Samaria to decide; certainly NOT us.  It is almost impossible for us to appreciate the emotions they have about the question.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toomuchtime_

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  toomuchtime_, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* This is a perspective we have to consider, BUT, at the end of the day, whether or not the people of Judea and Samaria accept or reject the annexation is the solution to the question.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation, there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is for the people of Judea and Samaria to decide; certainly NOT us.  It is almost impossible for us to appreciate the emotions they have about the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

No, it is for all Israelis to decide, not just the people of Judea and Samaria.  President Trump presented a plan as a basis for negotiations between Israel and the Palestinians but if the negotiations failed to materialize the US is prepared to recognize the annexation of about half of area C as legitimate.  The decision on whether or not to annex the land belongs to Israel but the decision on whether or not to recognize it as legitimate belongs to the US.  Since US recognition of the legitimacy of the annexation is important to Israel for many reasons, President Trump's criteria for recognition will certainly heavily influence the decision on annexation.


----------



## rylah

*Nissim Black - Win (Official Video)*


**


----------



## rylah

*Ya'alah Ensamble - Ya'alah Ya'alah (Graceful Woman)*

The poem is a love song between the lover and graceful woman (in the poem called _Ya'alah_ - an ibex), and is written on the basis of the parable to the love described in the Song of Songs, which symbolizes the love between the Holy One and the nation of Israel.

Written by Rabbi Yisrael Najarah, the chief rabbi of Gaza.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  toomuchtime_, et al,

*BLUF:* I doubt that *Netanyahu's* Government wants to risk a Regional Internal security problem within Judea and Samaria.   Israel *does not want an insurgency* to grow in this matter.  To do something like this requires that the "people of Judea and Samaria" are_* willing to participate*_ and become* willing Israeli Citizens*.  



toomuchtime_ said:


> No, it is for all Israelis to decide, not just the people of Judea and Samaria.  President Trump presented a plan as a basis for negotiations between Israel and the Palestinians but if the negotiations failed to materialize the US is prepared to recognize the annexation of about half of area C as legitimate.  The decision on whether or not to annex the land belongs to Israel but the decision on whether or not to recognize it as legitimate belongs to the US.  Since US recognition of the legitimacy of the annexation is important to Israel for many reasons, President Trump's criteria for recognition will certainly heavily influence the decision on annexation.


*(COMMENT)*

If only one percent of just one percent of the population of Judea and Samaria violently object and clandestinely form to oppose the annexation, that is the potential equivalent of 10 to 12 four-man independent cells of Fedayeen or other asymmetric fighters.  That is a train wreck as far as Israel is concerned _(a disaster in the making)_.  And that is every exploitable condition; just the kind of thing external influences would openly support.  They would not have to do anything spectacular - but just make enough noise to capture the media for amplification _(blowing it out of proportion)_.  And that is not what *Netanyahu's* Government really wants.  They want a* seamless *transition. One day the green and black is flying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and the next day the Star of David 

, and no one notices.

Just my thought on the situation.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toomuchtime_

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  toomuchtime_, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I doubt that *Netanyahu's* Government wants to risk a Regional Internal security problem within Judea and Samaria.   Israel *does not want an insurgency* to grow in this matter.  To do something like this requires that the "people of Judea and Samaria" are_* willing to participate*_ and become* willing Israeli Citizens*.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is for all Israelis to decide, not just the people of Judea and Samaria.  President Trump presented a plan as a basis for negotiations between Israel and the Palestinians but if the negotiations failed to materialize the US is prepared to recognize the annexation of about half of area C as legitimate.  The decision on whether or not to annex the land belongs to Israel but the decision on whether or not to recognize it as legitimate belongs to the US.  Since US recognition of the legitimacy of the annexation is important to Israel for many reasons, President Trump's criteria for recognition will certainly heavily influence the decision on annexation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If only one percent of just one percent of the population of Judea and Samaria violently object and clandestinely form to oppose the annexation, that is the potential equivalent of 10 to 12 four-man independent cells of Fedayeen or other asymmetric fighters.  That is a train wreck as far as Israel is concerned _(a disaster in the making)_.  And that is every exploitable condition; just the kind of thing external influences would openly support.  They would not have to do anything spectacular - but just make enough noise to capture the media for amplification _(blowing it out of proportion)_.  And that is not what *Netanyahu's* Government really wants.  They want a* seamless *transition. One day the green and black is flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the next day the Star of David
> 
> , and no one notices.
> 
> Just my thought on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

lol  Most of the Arab population of Judea and Samaria violently objects to any Israeli presence in Judea and Samaria, in fact, they violently object to the existence of Israel.  The Arabs never ended the second intifada.  It was ended by Israeli security forces that began patrolling all areas of Judea and Samaria and proactively taking down terror cells instead of waiting for them to launch attacks.  The same tactics and strategies that ended the second intifada are still in effect, so while there may be a small uptick in violence, it will quickly be put down.

There are two classes of Arabs to consider, those who live in the area to be annexed and those who live outside of it.  Israeli is only going to annex half of area C, which is already under Israeli control and has been since 1967 and Oslo also gives Israel complete control of area C.  The half of area C that will be annexed has very few Arabs in it, and after annexation the lives of these Arabs will greatly improve.  As residents of Israel, they will immediately be entitled to all of Israel's extensive social welfare benefits.  They will have access to world class medical care, their children will have access to world class educations, they will earn several times as much working in the Israeli economy as they did in the Palestinian economy and they will be able to travel anywhere in Israel.  These Arabs have been living under Israeli rule all their lives without these benefits, so why would they want to go to war now that their lives have improved so much?

If there is an uptick of violence, it will come from those areas of Judea and Samaria that will not be annexed and whose people will not enjoy the benefits of becoming residents of Israel.  While some of these Arabs may still harbor fantasies of a Palestinian state, their lives will not change in any way because of annexation, and since Israeli security forces now patrol every part of area A and B, no organized violence will get a chance to get started.  

The EU will harshly criticize the move, and some of  the Arabs states may criticize it almost as harshly as the EU, but the US will recognize the annexation as legitimate, so on balance Israel will suffer no consequences for this move.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground?
> You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
> while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.
> 
> There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.
> 
> Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
> It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
> the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.
> 
> It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
> and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
> nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.
Click to expand...


I have to disagree.
First we never annexed anything, because the the Mandate is the last binding international agreement, which allots Judea for the sovereignty of the Jewish nation, 
and nothing supersedes it. We don't need to annex anything,
just apply Israeli law as in the Golan.

It is exactly the false notion of annexation and negotiations that feed into the minds of the Arabs and Europeans. It's no different if CHAZ was supported by Europeans, and instead of bringing law and order, we started talking about 'US annexation of CHAZ', then say You have to annex and negotiate, otherwise it feeds into the false dreams of criminals. And clearly that's the opposite of reality, what ends such dreams is bringing law and order, and having police on the ground instead of the army - not conceding into notions of negotiation. 

The freezes only come when the US pressures Israel to make "gestures",
none of this is required with application of sovereignty. 

With annexation You get into negotiation and freezes, 
with application of sovereignty You get the same freezes, but without the political costs of feeding into self-defeating illusions of leveraged responsibility to be inherited for the next generation, which helps neither involved but the corrupt Pali leaders and the Left.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  toomuchtime_, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* I doubt that *Netanyahu's* Government wants to risk a Regional Internal security problem within Judea and Samaria.   Israel *does not want an insurgency* to grow in this matter.  To do something like this requires that the "people of Judea and Samaria" are_* willing to participate*_ and become* willing Israeli Citizens*.
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is for all Israelis to decide, not just the people of Judea and Samaria.  President Trump presented a plan as a basis for negotiations between Israel and the Palestinians but if the negotiations failed to materialize the US is prepared to recognize the annexation of about half of area C as legitimate.  The decision on whether or not to annex the land belongs to Israel but the decision on whether or not to recognize it as legitimate belongs to the US.  Since US recognition of the legitimacy of the annexation is important to Israel for many reasons, President Trump's criteria for recognition will certainly heavily influence the decision on annexation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If only one percent of just one percent of the population of Judea and Samaria violently object and clandestinely form to oppose the annexation, that is the potential equivalent of 10 to 12 four-man independent cells of Fedayeen or other asymmetric fighters.  That is a train wreck as far as Israel is concerned _(a disaster in the making)_.  And that is every exploitable condition; just the kind of thing external influences would openly support.  They would not have to do anything spectacular - but just make enough noise to capture the media for amplification _(blowing it out of proportion)_.  And that is not what *Netanyahu's* Government really wants.  They want a* seamless *transition. One day the green and black is flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the next day the Star of David
> 
> , and no one notices.
> 
> Just my thought on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Why without notice?
I think it's actually the purpose behind the gradual process,
so that to make it visible for the rest of Arabs in Judea how it turns out.

Aside from that, it is a very healthy thing to see for the Israeli society,
it's a curing experience, and has been openly discussed in the framework of legislation.

And specifically regarding militants, I think what MK Betzalel Smotrich summed up is an inevitable reality. This can be prolonged cosmetically with the wall and checkpoints, but eventually there will always remain Yehoshua Bin Nun's 3 options - peace, move, fight.

All the bills and parties that brought up plans for outlining steps for sovereignty in Judea,
referred to these 3 options directly and indirectly, with different attitudes towards the process of naturalization of the Arab population of Judea into the wider Israeli society.

Adjoining the civil infrastructure might seem a relatively mundane process of formal registration, because much of the infrastructure is already there or in the closest vicinity.
I'l exaggerate to make a point, but it's worked up process no more difficult than the usual Sochnut registration in the airport for immigrants. The data is already there, sign the papers,
get Your first immigrant financial package, study the language, apply for social security that will bound the aid upon applying for jobs and limited number of months possible for payment.

Economically this will have both good and bad outcomes, as much a liability a powerful economic potential to grow the industry and private business. That's why it's better the transition occurs gradually, along with the natural development of demographics.

But everything starts when only the police functionally
remains the only law enforcement on duty inside that perimeter.


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  ESay, et al,

BLUF:  This is not meant to be a criticism.  It is merely a surface observation.  Your points are understood and appreciated.



ESay said:


> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.


*(COMMENT)*

Observation #1:  I still recognize the Office of the President (US) as intended by the founders and included in the Constitution.  However, I am also a realist.  The US is no longer the leader that it once was at the end of WWII.

Observation #2:  While most people don't realize it, there are four (4) countries in the world that are still legally considered maintaining "colonial" holdings by C-24:

◈.  The UK​◈.  The US​◈.  France ​◈.  New Zealand​
Granted, they are not the mighty Colonial Powers they once were, but none the less, they still Administer Non-Self-Governing Territories.  While the world thinks that the age of colonialism is gone, we still don't know what the outcome of future conflicts will bring.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground?
> You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
> while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.
> 
> There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.
> 
> Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
> It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
> the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.
> 
> It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
> and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
> nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> First we never annexed anything, because the the Mandate is the last binding international agreement, which allots Judea for the sovereignty of the Jewish nation,
> and nothing supersedes it. We don't need to annex anything,
> just apply Israeli law as in the Golan.
> 
> It is exactly the false notion of annexation and negotiations that feed into the minds of the Arabs and Europeans. It's no different if CHAZ was supported by Europeans, and instead of bringing law and order, we started talking about 'US annexation of CHAZ', then say You have to annex and negotiate, otherwise it feeds into the false dreams of criminals. And clearly that's the opposite of reality, what ends such dreams is bringing law and order, and having police on the ground instead of the army - not conceding into notions of negotiation.
> 
> The freezes only come when the US pressures Israel to make "gestures",
> none of this is required with application of sovereignty.
> 
> With annexation You get into negotiation and freezes,
> with application of sovereignty You get the same freezes, but without the political costs of feeding into self-defeating illusions of leveraged responsibility to be inherited for the next generation, which helps neither involved but the corrupt Pali leaders and the Left.
Click to expand...

So you say the annexation of Jerusalem and the Golan were meaningless gestures.  Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  rylah,, et al,

*BLUF:  * As the Administrative Power - exercising full Israeli civil and security control over the territory under discussion, the *Netanyahu's* Government can snap its fingers if wants and declare sovereignty.  But just because you can do something, does not mean you should do it without do consideration to alternative approaches.

NOTE:
_The extension of authority over the Golan Height is a bit different.  _

(Ω)   The Golan Heights was a direct capture of the sovereign territory of Syria.  Whereas Judea and Samaria were taken under control in 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank.  The Disengagement from the West Bank was effective on 31 July 1988 when King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties.  On 31 July 1988 the West Bank, in effect, the West Bank fell under one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over the territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over the territory. _ (Terra Nullius)_​​(Ω)   Wherein, every other means of acquisition can be argued as faulty, except that of self-determination.  That is usually done by direct voting, but one of the alternatives (beyond dispute) is by popular petition.​


rylah said:


> Why without notice?
> I think it's actually the purpose behind the gradual process, so that to make it visible for the rest of Arabs in Judea how it turns out.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, we call your idea a "fanfare" approach.  Sometimes it works.  But if you want to make it seamless, yet envious by other Arab Palestinians, change the landscape in very subtal ways (license Plates, easy access lanes at checkpoints, open highways previously closed to them, etc).



rylah said:


> Aside from that, it is a very healthy thing to see for the Israeli society, it's a curing experience, and has been openly discussed in the framework of legislation.


*(COMMENT)*

Open discussion is a great idea.  But nothing should be done that cheapens the opinion of the Judeans and Samarians this action concerns.



rylah said:


> Yehoshua Bin Nun's 3 options - peace, move, fight.


*(COMMENT)*

In my opinion _(outside observer)_ this is definitely an attitude that needs shit-canned.  This is an approach that should not be even spoken of until every other means are exhausted. 

*(∑)*
This is just one man's observations from afar.   But as an old-school CI type, you want to minimize the potential for the breeding of internal security issues.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
Click to expand...


The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.

This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground?
> You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
> while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.
> 
> There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.
> 
> Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
> It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
> the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.
> 
> It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
> and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
> nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> First we never annexed anything, because the the Mandate is the last binding international agreement, which allots Judea for the sovereignty of the Jewish nation,
> and nothing supersedes it. We don't need to annex anything,
> just apply Israeli law as in the Golan.
> 
> It is exactly the false notion of annexation and negotiations that feed into the minds of the Arabs and Europeans. It's no different if CHAZ was supported by Europeans, and instead of bringing law and order, we started talking about 'US annexation of CHAZ', then say You have to annex and negotiate, otherwise it feeds into the false dreams of criminals. And clearly that's the opposite of reality, what ends such dreams is bringing law and order, and having police on the ground instead of the army - not conceding into notions of negotiation.
> 
> The freezes only come when the US pressures Israel to make "gestures",
> none of this is required with application of sovereignty.
> 
> With annexation You get into negotiation and freezes,
> with application of sovereignty You get the same freezes, but without the political costs of feeding into self-defeating illusions of leveraged responsibility to be inherited for the next generation, which helps neither involved but the corrupt Pali leaders and the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say the annexation of Jerusalem and the Golan were meaningless gestures.  Glad you cleared that up.
Click to expand...


Read those laws,
they clearly refer to application of sovereignty.


----------



## toomuchtime_

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  rylah,, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  * As the Administrative Power - exercising full Israeli civil and security control over the territory under discussion, the *Netanyahu's* Government can snap its fingers if wants and declare sovereignty.  But just because you can do something, does not mean you should do it without do consideration to alternative approaches.
> 
> NOTE:
> _The extension of authority over the Golan Height is a bit different.  _
> 
> (Ω)   The Golan Heights was a direct capture of the sovereign territory of Syria.  Whereas Judea and Samaria were taken under control in 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank.  The Disengagement from the West Bank was effective on 31 July 1988 when King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties.  On 31 July 1988 the West Bank, in effect, the West Bank fell under one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over the territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over the territory. _ (Terra Nullius)_​​(Ω)   Wherein, every other means of acquisition can be argued as faulty, except that of self-determination.  That is usually done by direct voting, but one of the alternatives (beyond dispute) is by popular petition.​
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why without notice?
> I think it's actually the purpose behind the gradual process, so that to make it visible for the rest of Arabs in Judea how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, we call your idea a "fanfare" approach.  Sometimes it works.  But if you want to make it seamless, yet envious by other Arab Palestinians, change the landscape in very subtal ways (license Plates, easy access lanes at checkpoints, open highways previously closed to them, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, it is a very healthy thing to see for the Israeli society, it's a curing experience, and has been openly discussed in the framework of legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Open discussion is a great idea.  But nothing should be done that cheapens the opinion of the Judeans and Samarians this action concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yehoshua Bin Nun's 3 options - peace, move, fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In my opinion _(outside observer)_ this is definitely an attitude that needs shit-canned.  This is an approach that should not be even spoken of until every other means are exhausted.
> 
> *(∑)*
> This is just one man's observations from afar.   But as an old-school CI type, you want to minimize the potential for the breeding of internal security issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Not quite accurate and not nearly detailed enough.  Both the Golan and Judea and Samaria, as well as Gaza and Sinai were captured in 1967.  Syria's claim to sovereignty over the Golan rests entirely on the map the French drew up after WWI, so unless you think the people of the ME should live according to the whims of former European colonial powers, Syria's claim to sovereignty over the Golan is weak.  Similarly, Jordan's claim of sovereignty over Judea and Samaria was if anything even weaker.


rylah said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Donald Trump does not have a right to set  Israeli borders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this woman did not read the plan or she did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone on this planet read it, carefully, who would those be?
> She is the grandmother of every Jewish village in Judea Samaria.
> 
> Listen, I know You intend well,
> but this is already not about Trump or the US,
> 
> it's about how PM Netanyahu,
> will be remembered in Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what she is saying, it is clear she either never read it or didn't understand it.  Hopefully these rumors she is spreading will not prevent annexation from going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rumors?
> She said that she builds allover Judea.
> Never saw any divisions, never sees any divisions,
> and will never recognize any that would prevent Jewish sovereignty in any part of Judea.
> 
> Do You know who are the women that initiated and stand behind the sovereignty process?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a very fine speaker, but once again she fails to see there would not be enough support within Israel to apply sovereignty to even 50% of area C without the expectation that the US would recognize it.
> 
> She misrepresents the Trump plan with respect to a Palestinian state, but the upside is, she is not part of the negotiating team, so it is likely the annexation of half of area C will proceed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a false assumption.
> For sovereignty in towns like Ma'ale Edumin,
> for the Gush 'Atziyon area there's full wide consensus, independent of US support.
> 
> She is the representative of the Sovereignty Youth movement on the ground,
> and behind her stands the leadership of the local councils - the people who live there and who initiated the whole process, to move beyond the discourse of the 2-state disaster.
> 
> Her goal is not negotiations,
> but to establish facts on the ground and change the discourse.
> 
> Everyone already understands all of Judea is destined for Israel's sovereignty, inevitable,
> even Arabs realize that, what's left for PM Netanyahu is to decide whether he sets young Israel on a collision course with the agreements he now discusses, or removes the obstacles.
> 
> People are tired of dividing the land.
> We want only Israeli sovereignty - all else is trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the political reality is that before Trump proposed annexation, the serious talks within the government were not about annexation but about how much new building to allow within established settlements and how many outposts should be demolished.
> 
> I'm sure the air is purer when your head is in the clouds and you are sure you can see far into the future, but progress is made on the ground in tough political negotiations in which no one gets everything he or she wants.  Whatever the settler leaders may say in public, they know that when they go to Jerusalem they have to haggle and bargain to get even a small part of what they want.  She may be the leader of the Youth Sovereignty Movement, but Donald Trump is the leader of the sovereignty movement that will allow Israel to annex half of area C after more than a half century of being afraid to annex any part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it, You seriously believe that it was the current US admin
> that made  application of sovereignty a central focus of Israeli political discourse?
> Was PM Begin's application of sovereignty in the Golan function of Pres. Trump's approval?
> 
> 2nd Sovereignty Conference 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about discussions but I am talking about facts on the ground.  Begin was a remarkable man, but in the last 40 years nothing more has been annexed until Trump's plan is making it a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground?
> You are the one basing the argument on discussions and signed papers,
> while I'm trying to keep pointing to the people who establish those facts on the ground.
> 
> There's no need to annex anything really, even today the addresses of those villages and towns are registered under the Israeli civil administration, as anyone else. And the transportation ministry has been already on full integration project of new smart infrastructure specifically focusing on Judea Samaria, before any of this came about.
> 
> Someone is selling "lokshim" here by confusing people with the vocabulary.
> It's all 100% independent Israeli move of any US position or capacity,
> the support is instrumental, but not the definitive.
> 
> It's a move rooted on exclusively our sovereign decision,
> and it's not in our national interests anymore to neither recognize the enemy,
> nor accept any notions of obstructions to our national rights - read the Likud platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  So now annexation is of no importance?  Without it, the dream of a Palestinian state in all of Judea and Samaria will continue to percolate in the minds of the Palestinians and Europeans.  Without annexation Israel will forever be dealing with building freezes outside of established settlements, however, with annexation there is no argument against building anywhere in the annexed area.  The issue is annexation.  Either you are for it or you are against it, and you now appear to be against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> First we never annexed anything, because the the Mandate is the last binding international agreement, which allots Judea for the sovereignty of the Jewish nation,
> and nothing supersedes it. We don't need to annex anything,
> just apply Israeli law as in the Golan.
> 
> It is exactly the false notion of annexation and negotiations that feed into the minds of the Arabs and Europeans. It's no different if CHAZ was supported by Europeans, and instead of bringing law and order, we started talking about 'US annexation of CHAZ', then say You have to annex and negotiate, otherwise it feeds into the false dreams of criminals. And clearly that's the opposite of reality, what ends such dreams is bringing law and order, and having police on the ground instead of the army - not conceding into notions of negotiation.
> 
> The freezes only come when the US pressures Israel to make "gestures",
> none of this is required with application of sovereignty.
> 
> With annexation You get into negotiation and freezes,
> with application of sovereignty You get the same freezes, but without the political costs of feeding into self-defeating illusions of leveraged responsibility to be inherited for the next generation, which helps neither involved but the corrupt Pali leaders and the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say the annexation of Jerusalem and the Golan were meaningless gestures.  Glad you cleared that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read those laws,
> they clearly refer to application of sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Read what laws?  The Mandate was dissolved by the UNGA in 1948.  Nothing remains of it.


----------



## San Souci

No such thing as a "Palistinian".


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  rylah,, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:  * As the Administrative Power - exercising full Israeli civil and security control over the territory under discussion, the *Netanyahu's* Government can snap its fingers if wants and declare sovereignty.  But just because you can do something, does not mean you should do it without do consideration to alternative approaches.
> 
> NOTE:
> _The extension of authority over the Golan Height is a bit different.  _
> 
> (Ω)   The Golan Heights was a direct capture of the sovereign territory of Syria.  Whereas Judea and Samaria were taken under control in 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the West Bank.  The Disengagement from the West Bank was effective on 31 July 1988 when King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties.  On 31 July 1988 the West Bank, in effect, the West Bank fell under one of the accepted legal methods of acquiring sovereignty over the territory. “Occupation” being legally an original means of peacefully acquiring sovereignty over the territory. _ (Terra Nullius)_​​(Ω)   Wherein, every other means of acquisition can be argued as faulty, except that of self-determination.  That is usually done by direct voting, but one of the alternatives (beyond dispute) is by popular petition.​



Ceding the Golan to Syria was in violation of article 5 and article 27 of the Mandate.
The private owner of these lands inherited the deed to the state of Israel, as far as north including the Houran area. Not that private ownership plays difference in national rights,
but it definitely extends problem mentioned above.



RoccoR said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why without notice?
> I think it's actually the purpose behind the gradual process, so that to make it visible for the rest of Arabs in Judea how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yeah, we call your idea a "fanfare" approach.  Sometimes it works.  But if you want to make it seamless, yet envious by other Arab Palestinians, change the landscape in very subtal ways (license Plates, easy access lanes at checkpoints, open highways previously closed to them, etc).
Click to expand...


Registration is a basic aspect of sovereignty.
The villages in Judea that come under Israeli sovereignty,
become fully assimilated into the common infrastructure, with full access,
and that's why in the current stage only minor Arab population centers are considered.

As for licence plates, those are already available for all,
currently it's cheaper to purchase and/or register through PA and Jordan.

Many of these can't be legalized for coming from the black market.
So it's somehow specifically a touchy subject someone will have to solve.

Anyway, Israeli plated will go by default with any new purchased vehicle.
New ones also usually come from workplaces in various industry,
which will be one of main focuses of this "fanfare" approach. 



RoccoR said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, it is a very healthy thing to see for the Israeli society, it's a curing experience, and has been openly discussed in the framework of legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Open discussion is a great idea.  But nothing should be done that cheapens the opinion of the Judeans and Samarians this action concerns.
Click to expand...


Yes exactly, thank You for pointing that out.
They are the people who sacrificed and invested the most to make this happen,
the ones to live there and be he core anchor of the economic and social development.

B"h Judeans are now represented both in coalition and opposition
I'm very glad to hear them making their voice clearly heard.



RoccoR said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yehoshua Bin Nun's 3 options - peace, move, fight.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In my opinion _(outside observer)_ this is definitely an attitude that needs shit-canned.  This is an approach that should not be even spoken of until every other means are exhausted.
> 
> *(∑)*
> This is just one man's observations from afar.   But as an old-school CI type, you want to minimize the potential for the breeding of internal security issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Aren't other means exhausted, after a 100 years?
What are the other means in such situations?

I see this this is mere constitution of a fact, demonstrated by summery of experience.

Remember how I pointed how the word 'pace' place an ironic game in Arabic?
Well, that's the same inevitable reality when one wants to speak in the language of the enemy, not immigrate him necessarily, but to cause a psychological chain of response, i.e in this case the Arab national aspiration, power and ideology has to be demonstratively submitted.

When they talk about 'salam' it means submission, and it's not hiddem much when the word is not used, it's a typical attitude to a non-Muslim/Arab society - and that's why exactly with them this should be the message. The submission doesn't have to be like the Muslim idea of "salam" submission, of forced conversion and dhimmi tax, rather a path to legal assimilation into a more advanced society that provides more freedom and equality, without the need to essentially change anything about one's identity but the nation aspiration to ever establish an Arab, or any other that the Jewish state in the land of Israel.

They have to be defeated.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> Read what laws?  The Mandate was dissolved by the UNGA in 1948.  Nothing remains of it.



Not superseded.

Article 80 of The UN Charter.
Article 70.1.b of the 1969 Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties.

You said Jerusalem and Golan, read the sovereignty bills of Eshkol and Begin.


----------



## rylah

*Miri Mesikah - Havah (Eve)*

Havah Ya' Havah what a sweet mistake
You have let yourself know
You have lost everything Ya' Havah
For one small bite
So perfect the Garden
Back to back
You didn't see the face
And the silence Ya' Havah

Makes You a noise inside
You wan't to know

What is there to know?
Tell me what is there to know Havah
To know - what is there?

Havah Ya' Havah You were told, warned, scared
But You don't hear
You don't care what is said
So go out of the Garden
You are Adam Ya' Havah
All for all a human
And what is eternal life
In front of one perfect bite!

Now You know
You've caught the rhythm
You will go to the store and give birth in sorrow
You know

Havah Ya' Havah
You had everything Ya' Havah
Adam, yard, garden
The best is not to know
Enough to believe!
And You don't lack faith
But You are not blind
And what does the light worth
If it's not You who is choosing

Now You know...


----------



## rylah

*Eden - Better (Prod. by Johnny Goldstein)*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  toomuchtime_ et al,

*BLUF:  * The reality of any given political situation on the ground, is exactly that "the reality" or what is "real." Notwithstanding any international law - or any treaty - or binding resolution - or agreement, whatever entity is, at the time, exercising total control as the highest authority → holds the "sovereignty."



toomuchtime_ said:


> Not quite accurate and not nearly detailed enough.  Both the Golan and Judea and Samaria, as well as Gaza and Sinai were captured in 1967.  Syria's claim to sovereignty over the Golan rests entirely on the map the French drew up after WWI, so unless you think the people of the ME should live according to the whims of former European colonial powers, Syria's claim to sovereignty over the Golan is weak.  Similarly, Jordan's claim of sovereignty over Judea and Samaria was if anything even weaker.


*(COMMENT)*

You can argue the legality_ (what is of evidentiary value)_, you can argue the right of claim _(historical holding, theft, fraud, coercive assignment, etc)_ and you can argue what various politically correct positions held through the courts, political institutions or tribunals _(declaring that illegal and not to be recognized)_; it does not matter. *IF* entity "X" is the highest authority over a self-governing territory_ (executive, legislative and judicial)_ - *THEN* by definition, entity "X" → holds the "sovereignty" over that territory.

Is this interpretation strange_?_ *(RHETORICAL)* *NO! * Why*?*  Because for nearly a century, the standard has been that the political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.  No other state has to recognize it and no other authority can command it.  Otherwise, it would not be a sovereign self-governing institution.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro

Israelis should take advantage of the current Sunni-Shia civil war and go ahead and settle as much as they can; we know it would be years before they would ever trust Iran again, so make good use of the rift while they can.


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
Click to expand...

That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The reality of any given political situation on the ground, is exactly that "the reality" or what is "real." Notwithstanding any international law - or any treaty - or binding resolution - or agreement, whatever entity is, at the time, exercising total control as the highest authority → holds the "sovereignty."


The people with the guns have all the rights?

That is sooooo 19th century.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis? 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * I'm so sorry that - your comment about "guns" was all took away from that commentary.



RoccoR said:


> The reality of any given political situation on the ground, is exactly that "the reality" or what is "real." Notwithstanding any international law - or any treaty - or binding resolution - or agreement, whatever entity is, at the time, exercising total control as the highest authority → holds the "sovereignty."





P F Tinmore said:


> The people with the guns have all the rights?
> 
> That is sooooo 19th century.


*(COMMENT)*

I did not mention "guns" at all.

If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.  You don't need an army to exercise authority.  There are countries much smaller than the West Bank that have more influence in their region and have exercised sovereign authority for more than a century. 

◈  The West Bank ≈ 2264 sq km (5861 sq mi)​₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪​✦  Monaco  three-quarters of an sq mile (2 sq km)​✦  Nauru  8 sq mi (20 sq km)​✦  San Marino 61 sq km (24 sq mi)​✦  Maldives 298 sq km (115 sq mi)​✦  Malta  316 sq km (122 sq mi)​
There are more than 2 dozen independent and self-governing nations that are many times smaller than the West Bank.  And they maintain sovereign control with nothing more than the Palace Guard and the equivalent of a few gendarmerie officers.  Malta, the largest I've mentioned, has one light brigade, about a dozen watercraft, and several helicopters.  The Palestinian Authority Security Forces (PASF) is 60,000 strong.  The PASF is almost 1 member per every 50 - 60 people. _ (To put this into perspective, the largest Police Department in America is the NYPD 36 thousand strong.  The ratio of officers to citizens is ≈ 1:220  4 times the smaller than the PASF)_

Your premise that Sovereignty _(the exercise of authority thereof)_ is maintained by military or other arms is just plain wrong.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

I want to talk about Fauda.

Will anyone talk about it with me?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.


How can you do that with a gun in your face?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ The West Bank ≈ 2264 sq km (5861 sq mi)₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪✦ Monaco three-quarters of an sq mile (2 sq km)✦ Nauru 8 sq mi (20 sq km)✦ San Marino 61 sq km (24 sq mi)✦ Maldives 298 sq km (115 sq mi)✦ Malta 316 sq km (122 sq mi)


How many of those are subject to foreign colonialism?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
Click to expand...


They seem to be able to medically implant suicide bombs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They seem to be able to medically implant suicide bombs.
Click to expand...

Old news. You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  There is no country _(not dominated by a terrorist faction)_ which has the adopted policy that that armed struggle is the only means of liberation. The Arab Palestinians are unique in that way.



RoccoR said:


> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.





P F Tinmore said:


> How can you do that with a gun in your face?


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians consistently rejected opportunities for peace and offers of self-government.  Why!  Because, in their own words:



			
				Statement of 6 February 1948 Communicated to the Secretary-General by Mr. Isa Nakhleh said:
			
		

> The Arab Higher Committee Delegation wishes to reaffirm here that the Arabs of Palestine cannot recognize the Balfour Declaration, the Mandate of Palestine or any situation arising or derived therefrom. They consider that imposing international alien immigrants on their country by force is nothing but an act of aggression and invasion, whether made by Jews themselves, through Great Britain, or by the United Nations. The Arab Higher Committee Delegation therefore expects that the duty of the United Nations is to remove the said aggression and stop that invasion. The creation of any Jewish state in an Arab territory is more than invasion or aggression, it is something with no precedent in history. It is en act of wiping out the existence of an Arab country, violating its integrity, subjecting its land and people to foreign Jewish domination. “





RoccoR said:


> ◈ The West Bank ≈ 2264 sq km (5861 sq mi)​₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪​✦ Monaco three-quarters of an sq mile (2 sq km)​✦ Nauru 8 sq mi (20 sq km)​✦ San Marino 61 sq km (24 sq mi)​✦ Maldives 298 sq km (115 sq mi)​✦ Malta 316 sq km (122 sq mi)​





P F Tinmore said:


> How many of those are subject to foreign colonialism?


*(COMMENT)*

NONE*!  *They ALL maintain their own independent sovereignty over their respective territories, some of which date back toa time before the Treaty of Westphalia. None of them...  I gave this list just recently when someone brought up the issue of colonialism.  There is a complete list of Non-Self-Governing Territories subject to surveillance by the *Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples* _(also known as the "Special *Committee on Decolonization*" or the "C-24")_*.  *None of the ones I've mentioned are on the list.  Like I've said, are only four (4) Colonial Powers remaining in the world.  And every concerned nation knows exactly what holdings _(all 17 of them)_ fall under the Administration of one of those Colonial Powers. As you can tell, there are more members on C-24 then there are territories subject to Chapter XI of the Charter of the United Nations.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro

Mindful said:


> I want to talk about Fauda.
> 
> Will anyone talk about it with me?



What do you want to say about it? Sounds like a cool premise for a TV show to me, kind of an Israeli version of the old *Tour Of Duty *series here in the U.S. Is the acting any good?


----------



## Picaro

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
Click to expand...


You think Israelis should be threatened with guns; why  the double standard for a people run by gangsters who call for the extermination of Jews in their govt. charters?


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
Click to expand...


_"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.

That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.

Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They seem to be able to medically implant suicide bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news. You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...

Mindful You thought this would shock the sociopaths cheering suicide bombers?
Some evil is just too banal for people to digest.

Remind You, only 2 weeks ago the family of the PA negotiator pushed a young member to commit a suicide attack to "clean the reputation" of the family, accusing him of treason.
And immediately started the PR campaign to make their pockets deeper from it.


----------



## Mindful

Mind control of the public is accomplished by the premeditated and constant use of politically loaded terms such as "annexation" "West Bank" and "Occupied Palestinian Territories". In the prophetic novel 1984 this was called Newspeak. Thus "West Bank" replaces Judea and Samaria and disputed territories is replaced by "Occupied Palestinian Territories" and the restoration of Israeli sovereignty to parts of the historic Land of Israel is called "annexation".


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They seem to be able to medically implant suicide bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news. You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...


Old or new, That makes it okay?


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
Click to expand...

Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.


----------



## Picaro

rylah said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
Click to expand...


lol ... equating Nazi Germany with America now, are we? America made room for all kinds; just because the majority didn't fall at your feet and insisted on some public standards and laws doesn't make them evul n bad, and we learned from history that 'tolerance' can be a mistake with some cultures, and cults, haven't we? They see it as a sign of weakness to be exploited, not 'diversity'.


----------



## rylah

Picaro said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... equating Nazi Germany with America now, are we? America made room for all kinds; just because the majority didn't fall at your feet and insisted on some public standards and laws doesn't make them evul n bad, and we learned from history that 'tolerance' can be a mistake with some cultures, and cults, haven't we? They see it as a sign of weakness to be exploited, not 'diversity'.
Click to expand...


Hold your horses,
I'm discussing the collective experience of the Jewish diaspora in seeking civil equality through assimilation that was during the emancipation in the 19th century.

Neither the Dreyfus Affair, nor the Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Ottoman Caliphate occurred in Nazi Germany.

But the pogroms experience by the Jewish community collectively both in Europe and the middle east occurred at the same time, as much as the emancipation attempts themselves didn't evolve without violent outbursts against the communities.


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.
Click to expand...






__





						Napoleon's Proclamation of a Jewish State - 1799
					





					www.mideastweb.org
				




"Israelites, unique nation, whom, in thousands of years, lust of conquest and tyranny have been able to be deprived of their ancestral lands, but not of name and national existence !

Attentive and impartial observers of the destinies of nations, even though not endowed with the gifts of seers like Isaiah and Joel, have long since also felt what these, with beautiful and uplifting faith, have foretold when they saw the approaching destruction of their kingdom and fatherland: And the ransomed of the Lord shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads; they shall obtain joy and gladness and sorrow and sighing shall flee away. (Isaiah 35,10)

Arise then, with gladness, ye exiled ! A war unexampled In the annals of history, waged in self-defense by a nation whose hereditary lands were regarded by its enemies as plunder to be divided, arbitrarily and at their convenience, by a stroke of the pen of Cabinets, avenges its own shame and the shame of the remotest nations, long forgotten under the yoke of slavery, and also, the almost two-thousand-year-old ignominy put upon you; and, while time and circumstances would seem to be least favourable to a restatement of your claims or even to their expression ,and indeed to be compelling their complet abandonment, it offers to you at this very time, and contrary to all expectations, Israel's patrimony!"


----------



## rylah

*Will Women Bring Redemption? (Pinhas 2020)*

Weekly Torah portion reading from Israel.

Peaceful and joyful Shabat to all.


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon's Proclamation of a Jewish State - 1799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israelites, unique nation, whom, in thousands of years, lust of conquest and tyranny have been able to be deprived of their ancestral lands, but not of name and national existence !
> 
> Attentive and impartial observers of the destinies of nations, even though not endowed with the gifts of seers like Isaiah and Joel, have long since also felt what these, with beautiful and uplifting faith, have foretold when they saw the approaching destruction of their kingdom and fatherland: And the ransomed of the Lord shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads; they shall obtain joy and gladness and sorrow and sighing shall flee away. (Isaiah 35,10)
> 
> Arise then, with gladness, ye exiled ! A war unexampled In the annals of history, waged in self-defense by a nation whose hereditary lands were regarded by its enemies as plunder to be divided, arbitrarily and at their convenience, by a stroke of the pen of Cabinets, avenges its own shame and the shame of the remotest nations, long forgotten under the yoke of slavery, and also, the almost two-thousand-year-old ignominy put upon you; and, while time and circumstances would seem to be least favourable to a restatement of your claims or even to their expression ,and indeed to be compelling their complet abandonment, it offers to you at this very time, and contrary to all expectations, Israel's patrimony!"
Click to expand...

Well, I don't understand what was your point in quoting Napoleon. From what I have read, the main reason of his gestures towards Jews was gaining their support and their full integration into new French society.


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon's Proclamation of a Jewish State - 1799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israelites, unique nation, whom, in thousands of years, lust of conquest and tyranny have been able to be deprived of their ancestral lands, but not of name and national existence !
> 
> Attentive and impartial observers of the destinies of nations, even though not endowed with the gifts of seers like Isaiah and Joel, have long since also felt what these, with beautiful and uplifting faith, have foretold when they saw the approaching destruction of their kingdom and fatherland: And the ransomed of the Lord shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads; they shall obtain joy and gladness and sorrow and sighing shall flee away. (Isaiah 35,10)
> 
> Arise then, with gladness, ye exiled ! A war unexampled In the annals of history, waged in self-defense by a nation whose hereditary lands were regarded by its enemies as plunder to be divided, arbitrarily and at their convenience, by a stroke of the pen of Cabinets, avenges its own shame and the shame of the remotest nations, long forgotten under the yoke of slavery, and also, the almost two-thousand-year-old ignominy put upon you; and, while time and circumstances would seem to be least favourable to a restatement of your claims or even to their expression ,and indeed to be compelling their complet abandonment, it offers to you at this very time, and contrary to all expectations, Israel's patrimony!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't understand what was your point in quoting Napoleon. From what I have read, the main reason of his gestures towards Jews was gaining their support and their full integration into new French society.
Click to expand...


Or maybe the opposite, French revolution giving freedom to Jews in France,
presupposed they will remain foreign, else...

Again,
Binyamin Z. Herzl Ztz"l most of his life was an icon of integration,
until he saw an Egyptian man beating Dreyfus.


----------



## rylah

*What Was The Dreyfus Affair?*

This week, we’re examining the “Dreyfus Affair,” an espionage trial that took place in France in the 1890s. The trial, which saw a top-ranking soldier, Alfred Dreyfus, convicted of passing military secrets to the Germans, also put events in motion that led to the creation of the State of Israel. 

We’re diving into the events that tore France apart and rocked the country’s claim of “Liberty, Equality and Fraternity” for all and asking why it convinced Theodore Herzl, the founder of Political Zionism of the need for a Jewish state.


----------



## rylah

*Ouri Arieli - Havdalah *

Havdalah - separation of mundane from the holy,
the days of the new week from Shabat.


----------



## Picaro

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon's Proclamation of a Jewish State - 1799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israelites, unique nation, whom, in thousands of years, lust of conquest and tyranny have been able to be deprived of their ancestral lands, but not of name and national existence !
> 
> Attentive and impartial observers of the destinies of nations, even though not endowed with the gifts of seers like Isaiah and Joel, have long since also felt what these, with beautiful and uplifting faith, have foretold when they saw the approaching destruction of their kingdom and fatherland: And the ransomed of the Lord shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads; they shall obtain joy and gladness and sorrow and sighing shall flee away. (Isaiah 35,10)
> 
> Arise then, with gladness, ye exiled ! A war unexampled In the annals of history, waged in self-defense by a nation whose hereditary lands were regarded by its enemies as plunder to be divided, arbitrarily and at their convenience, by a stroke of the pen of Cabinets, avenges its own shame and the shame of the remotest nations, long forgotten under the yoke of slavery, and also, the almost two-thousand-year-old ignominy put upon you; and, while time and circumstances would seem to be least favourable to a restatement of your claims or even to their expression ,and indeed to be compelling their complet abandonment, it offers to you at this very time, and contrary to all expectations, Israel's patrimony!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't understand what was your point in quoting Napoleon. From what I have read, the main reason of his gestures towards Jews was gaining their support and their full integration into new French society.
Click to expand...


I guess to show that some people were Zionists before many Jews became Zionists, and that some supported a homeland long before the Ottomans invited the Russian Aliyahs to re-populate 'Palestine' after the civil war with Egypt?

Napoleon also seems to think Jews were all slaves for 2,000 years or something, probably a result of constant  propaganda from ultra Orthodox types scaring their children with horror stories about Da Evul Xian Goy n Stuff. French 'Enlightenment' Jews practically invented the entire field of bio-chemistry in the early 19th century, did the ground work in organic chemistry that led to artificial dyes and chemicals made from coal oil and shale oils, for one; their refined lamp oil industry came along 20 years before the U.S. oil boom discovered vast quantities of petroleum and did away with the coal oil distillation step, which itself wa a new industry. Britain and France became a major export market  for the early American crude oil  beginning in the middle of the Civil War onward.


----------



## rylah

Picaro said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails*
> 
> _*Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews.*_
> _*The evidence is endless and clear.*_
> 
> This week’s Torah portion is Balak (Numbers 22:2-25:9), and in it we read how Balak, the evil King of Moav, hired the evil prophet/wizard Balaam to curse the Jews. Balaam was hesitant to take on the job as God appeared to him several times, telling him, “You must not curse that people, for they are blessed.”
> 
> After much persistence, God allowed Balaam to take the job, as long as he would only pronounce upon the Jews what God would put in his mouth, as it says, “Go with the men. But you must say nothing except what I tell you.”
> 
> Nevertheless, Balaam made good efforts to try and curse the Jews, but he failed each time. Indeed, he eventually admits, “How can I curse whom God has not cursed? . . . Who can count the dust of Jacob, number the “dust-cloud” of Israel? May my fate be like theirs!”
> 
> 
> 
> Balaam tried and tried, but ultimately failed. “When He blesses, I cannot reverse it. The Lord their God is with them.” Balak then fired Balaam…he was useless!
> 
> Many readers might realize that the story of Balaam is reminiscent of Genesis 12:3. “I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.” The world continues to try and curse the Jews. But it always backfires. We have it “in writing” from God that it always will!
> 
> Genesis 12:3 has been tried, tested, and retested year after year for thousands of years. The ending is always the same. The Torah announces to the world, “Bless Israel and the Jewish people and you will be blessed. Curse Israel and the Jewish people and you will be cursed.” There’s no running from it.
> 
> Harry Truman’s presidential win is widely attributed to Genesis 12:3. Apparently Truman was responsible –against the advice of Secretary of State General George C. Marshall and US Ambassador to the United Nations Warren Austin – for the US recognizing the independence of the State of Israel a mere 11 minutes after it was announced. Truman’s efforts on behalf of Israel and the Jewish people are remembered and appreciated to this day. Truman was a man of the Bible, a man of faith.
> 
> *The Examples Are Endless*
> Let’s look at Genesis 12:3 throughout history. The examples are endless.
> 
> Back in the Bible, when Abimelech “took” Sarah for his pleasures, God turned against him. But once he returned Sarah to Abraham, he was blessed.
> 
> Pharaoh was warned with 10 plagues to let the Jews go. He didn’t make the right decisions. It didn’t end well for him.
> 
> The Amalekites were the first nation to attack the Jewish people after the Exodus from Egypt. It didn’t end well for them either. Do YOU know any Amalekites today? I sure don’t.
> 
> Rahab saved the lives of her two Jewish guests in Jericho. She was the only one to survive the conquest of Jericho.
> 
> Ruth’s “Your people will be my people and your God my God” served her quite well.
> 
> Stalin, a horrible anti-Semite, suffered a stroke on February 28, 1953. That day was the Jewish holiday of Purim, which commemorates the salvation of the Jewish people in ancient Iran from Haman’s plot to destroy the Jewish people. Stalin was the Haman of his time.
> 
> Let’s talk about Britain. Under the leadership of the Jewish Benjamin Disraeli (1804 – 1881), England thrived. It was during the 19th and 20th  centuries that Britain prospered and even dominated world trade. And then in 1917 the British Foreign Office famously announced: “His Majesty’s Government view with favor the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people.”  This became known as the Balfour declaration. The 1920 San Remo Peace Conference gave Britain a ‘Mandate for Palestine’ based upon the Balfour Declaration and this was formalized in 1922 by the League of Nations.” The primary purpose of the Mandate was to grant political rights in Palestine to the Jewish people.
> 
> But Britain reneged on the Jews. The Peel and Woodhead commissions of 1937/38 recommended partitioning Palestine into a small Jewish state and a large Arab state – against the promises and intentions of the Mandate. And then there was the British White Paper of 1939, which essentially blocked Jewish immigration to Palestine. These policies repudiated the Balfour Declaration and Britain’s commitments when the Jewish people needed it most.
> 
> But there’s more. The “Exodus” ship of July 1947 with over 4000 Jews, mostly Holocaust survivors, was attacked and seized by the British Navy as it prepared to dock in Palestine. The passengers were rounded upon and forcibly put on ship headed back to Europe.
> 
> Could it be that Britain was a recipient of “those who curse you will be cursed” for her treatment of the Jews? It sure looks that way! Let’s see.
> 
> Britain’s status began to decline quickly, especially after she handed over the mandate on Palestine to the League of Nations. For example, Britain used to have the most enviable navy in the world, with over 800 destroyers in 1945. But by 1950, just five years later, the navy was reduced to 250 destroyers and continued to decline.
> 
> Britain used to control 25 percent of the planet, but the number of people under British rule went from 700 million in 1945 to less than five million in 1965. Britain’s influence declined big time. The once famous saying “The sun never sets on the British empire” is little more than a joke nowadays.
> 
> *Donald Trump and Israel*
> Let’s take a look at one of Israel’s best friends in the world today: Donald J. Trump.
> 
> In May 2017, President Trump, on the advice of his advisers, delayed the planned move of the US embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel. The months that followed were very turbulent times for Trump and his presidency. Indeed, after the Charlottesville fiasco, there was question whether he would even serve out his term.
> 
> But then he recognized Jerusalem on December 6, 2017. Two weeks later he signed his tax cuts into law with a razor-thin win of 51-48. These cuts led to one of the strongest economies America has ever experienced,with unemployment down to 3.6 percent. God was clearly blessing America.
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear. No, Israel is not perfect. The Jews are not perfect. But the world must realize that they should align themselves with God and the Jews, and they too will be blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Continues to Try and Curse the Jews and Israel, but it Always Fails | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Every nation in history has been affected by the way it treated the Jews. The evidence is endless and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it also will be fair to say that the 20th century was the end of all colonial empires. And the ground for British economic and military might was laid long before Disraeli.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zohar mentions the end of the 18th century, the 7th decade if I remember correctly,
> as being the age of the "opening of the gates of Wisdom", having directly to do with preparing the world for Israel's redemption. In the wider perspective, that's also about the time when the animus of Jews among the nations also grew bigger and more powerful - instead of being powerless and humiliated, we all of a sudden became the strongest political-economic-power to take the world, in any variety of conspiracy theories one likes.
> 
> This shift in the view of the Jewish diaspora aligned with a shift in the state of the Jewish nation as a whole ,and diaspora specifically. Many things happened at the time, and it does seem many Jews were instrumental in major revolutionary developments at the time and later, these outbursts of energy from the ghettos, after Jews were allowed out,
> were a direct expression to what the Zohar mentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. The last stages of the Haskalah, which had been going on for several decades already. The ideas of the Enlightenment epoch made it possible for the Jews in Europe to open themselves for the outside world, adopt the ideas of reformation while preserving their cultural and religious identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Be a man when you go outside, and Jewish when in your tent" -_
> a famous line from a song by Yehudah Leib Gordon that was popularized at that time.
> 
> That's the point, emancipation gave equality at the expense of national identity,
> so was requested of Jews when they immigrated to America, so they desperately tried
> with the Reform movement in Germany. Not  cultural and religious identity preservation,
> but sweeping it under the carpet and total assimilation in exchange for the hope of equality.
> 
> Look at Herzl - the typical Enlightenment figure,
> who even considered public conversion to Christianity to appease "the man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was required from all 'men' at the time. So called humanism stood above national and religious matters. Of course this doesn't mean that all national states were abolished. On the contrary. But it was somewhat as an ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon's Proclamation of a Jewish State - 1799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mideastweb.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israelites, unique nation, whom, in thousands of years, lust of conquest and tyranny have been able to be deprived of their ancestral lands, but not of name and national existence !
> 
> Attentive and impartial observers of the destinies of nations, even though not endowed with the gifts of seers like Isaiah and Joel, have long since also felt what these, with beautiful and uplifting faith, have foretold when they saw the approaching destruction of their kingdom and fatherland: And the ransomed of the Lord shall return, and come to Zion with songs and everlasting joy upon their heads; they shall obtain joy and gladness and sorrow and sighing shall flee away. (Isaiah 35,10)
> 
> Arise then, with gladness, ye exiled ! A war unexampled In the annals of history, waged in self-defense by a nation whose hereditary lands were regarded by its enemies as plunder to be divided, arbitrarily and at their convenience, by a stroke of the pen of Cabinets, avenges its own shame and the shame of the remotest nations, long forgotten under the yoke of slavery, and also, the almost two-thousand-year-old ignominy put upon you; and, while time and circumstances would seem to be least favourable to a restatement of your claims or even to their expression ,and indeed to be compelling their complet abandonment, it offers to you at this very time, and contrary to all expectations, Israel's patrimony!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't understand what was your point in quoting Napoleon. From what I have read, the main reason of his gestures towards Jews was gaining their support and their full integration into new French society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess to show that some people were Zionists before many Jews became Zionists, and that some supported a homeland long before the Ottomans invited the Russian Aliyahs to re-populate 'Palestine' after the civil war with Egypt?
> 
> Napoleon also seems to think Jews were all slaves for 2,000 years or something, probably a result of constant  propaganda from ultra Orthodox types scaring their children with horror stories about Da Evul Xian Goy n Stuff. French 'Enlightenment' Jews practically invented the entire field of bio-chemistry in the early 19th century, did the ground work in organic chemistry that led to artificial dyes and chemicals made from coal oil and shale oils, for one; their refined lamp oil industry came along 20 years before the U.S. oil boom discovered vast quantities of petroleum and did away with the coal oil distillation step, which itself wa a new industry. Britain and France became a major export market  for the early American crude oil  beginning in the middle of the Civil War onward.
Click to expand...


Ottomans invited the Jews expelled from Spain, to establish economy in the new Caliphate and use their experience in a functional government.

The ones from Russia, they specifically prosecuted setting a special tax on them beyond the numerous Caliphate taxes set on the dhimmis, even after Jizyah was formally eliminated.
Eventually they banned all immigration.

All that said, Zionism was always a part of Judaism, an integral part of every prayer.
And indeed , it the initial Zionist political organization, started as a response to the plight of the Jewish in the Ottoman Caliphate.

The Damascus Affair, and preceding Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate,
and specifically the expulsion of the Jewish communities from all the holy cities in Israel.

It was then that diaspora started organize politically,
for the plight of the local communities in the land of Israel.

And then 20 years later, Herzl was born.


----------



## Picaro

rylah said:


> Ottomans invited the Jews expelled from Spain, to establish economy in the new Caliphate and use their experience in a functional government.



Can't find any Jews expelled from Spain in the 18th. or 19th. century.

What new Caliphate? The Ottoman line began in the 1200's, in Thomas of Aquina's century.



> The ones from Russia, they specifically prosecuted setting a special tax on them beyond the numerous Caliphate taxes set on the dhimmis, even after Jizyah was formally eliminated.



Kind of hard to rebuild a tax base without taxes. Obviously they were not heavy enough to discourage  three large Aliyahs over 2-3 decades, plus the European and American Labor Zionists in the late 19th and early 20th century. And obviously lots of money was raised for outright purchases of land as well.



> Eventually they banned all immigration.



Kemal? He butchered many millions of Evul Xians; don't find many Jews murdered by him, though, mostly Greeks and Armenians. The Turks lost the 'Palestine' region pretty quickly, though; the Brits took over and invested in the fruit growing industry they wanted to develop there, before WW I.

In any case, the numbers of Jews who chose the U.S. dwarfed the numbers who chose Palestine. No surpise given the vast differences in opportunities and freedoms.


----------



## rylah

Picaro said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ottomans invited the Jews expelled from Spain, to establish economy in the new Caliphate and use their experience in a functional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any Jews expelled from Spain in the 18th. or 19th. century.
> 
> What new Caliphate? The Ottoman line began in the 1200's, in Thomas of Aquina's century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones from Russia, they specifically prosecuted setting a special tax on them beyond the numerous Caliphate taxes set on the dhimmis, even after Jizyah was formally eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to rebuild a tax base without taxes. Obviously they were not heavy enough to discourage  three large Aliyahs over 2-3 decades, plus the European and American Labor Zionists in the late 19th and early 20th century. And obviously lots of money was raised for outright purchases of land as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually they banned all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kemal? He butchered many millions of Evul Xians; don't find many Jews murdered by him, though, mostly Greeks and Armenians. The Turks lost the 'Palestine' region pretty quickly, though; the Brits took over and invested in the fruit growing industry they wanted to develop there, before WW I.
> 
> In any case, the numbers of Jews who chose the U.S. dwarfed the numbers who chose Palestine. No surpise given the vast differences in opportunities and freedoms.
Click to expand...


The Ottoman Caliphate was formally established in the 14th century
with the defeat of the Mamluks. The Spanish inquisition, and the expulsion happened just at the brink of these events. As well as discovery of America.

European and American Zionists were not all Labor,
Zionists were of a wide variety of political views.

Some of them came by spacial Bakshish arranged with the Caliphate for a short period,
others arrived regardless of any such obstacles.

But before all these Zionist organized immigration from Europe,
there were private organization of whole communities arriving by foot from the Middle East.


----------



## rylah

*On this day in history, June 22, 1982: Joe Biden learned that Israeli PM Menachem Begin was "not a Jew with trembling knees".*

Then Delaware Senator Joe Biden threatened to cut off aid to Israel if it continued to build in Judea and Samaria. This was PM Begin's legendary response:

“Don’t threaten us with cutting off your aid. It will not work. I am not a Jew with trembling knees. I am a proud Jew with 3,700 years of civilized history. Nobody came to our aid when we were dying in the gas chambers and ovens. Nobody came to our aid when we were striving to create our country. We paid for it. We fought for it. We died for it. We will stand by our principles. We will defend them. And, when necessary, we will die for them again, with or without your aid.”


----------



## rylah

*Shmuel Pallache - A Rabbi and a Sea Pirate *


----------



## rylah

*Like a scene out of ‘Fauda’*

*We can only assume that the Hamas naval commando allegedly exfiltrated by Israel carried out some very valuable information.*

It sounds like a scene from _Fauda_: A senior Hamas naval commando suspected of spying for Israel is clandestinely extracted from Gaza with highly valuable intelligence information in tow, leaving behind his family and friends.

The nature of such stories is that it takes time for important details to emerge. It’s entirely uncertain at this point that the event in question actually occurred, or that it occurred in the reported timeframe. Past experience teaches us that both sides have an interest, at least initially, in keeping such events under wraps. Israel so it can go about debriefing the spy and examining the intelligence information in peace and quiet, and Hamas so it can investigate how it was infiltrated and perform damage control.

The moment a story like this is reported, the interests of both sides change. Israel normally tends to stay mum; when it comes to running agents and gathering sensitive intelligence, silence is almost always golden. Hamas, on the other hand, can be expected to change tactics: Collaborators or defectors—or traitors, as they will undoubtedly be portrayed—offer an opportunity to plug breaches and create deterrence.

It’s no secret that Israel runs agents in the Palestinian arena (and beyond). This is a fundamental aspect of the job description of any Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet) case officer, in any sector. In Judea and Samaria, agents and their Israeli handlers can usually meet in person. Running agents in Gaza is far more complicated because Israel no longer has a presence there.

This requires the Shin Bet to be exceedingly creative and cautious. Hamas is perpetually paranoid and extremely meticulous. All movement is closely watched and thoroughly examined. This fastidiousness doesn’t only apply to foreigners. Hamas also applies it inwardly, toward anyone within its ranks it suspects of transgressing. Every month it arrests and interrogates dozens of its own members—or random Gazans—on suspicion of collaborating with Israel. Occasionally it executes these suspects, after supposedly proving their guilt. It’s safe to assume this is what will happen now: Hamas will investigate, uncover, convict and execute.

This game of cat and mouse didn’t start yesterday and won’t end tomorrow. Israel will continue operating in the Palestinian arena and will continue to run agents (along with cyber, satellite and aerial photographs, and other methods) to gather intelligence. The benefits of a human intelligence source inside such a highly compartmentalized and suspicious organization as Hamas is critical: Because not everything is openly said or documented digitally, the agent can fill in the blanks or properly interpret the enemy’s intentions or future plans.

An agent’s value shifts according to the information he supplies. Israel has already controlled extremely valuable agents on all fronts. One of the most prominent was Mosab Hassan Yousef, the son of Hamas co-founder Sheikh Hassan Yousef, otherwise known as the “Green Prince.” He gave the Shin Bet highly valuable information about planned terrorist attacks during the Second Intifada, and ultimately Israel helped relocate him to the United States, where he currently resides.

As a matter of principle, Israel attempts to exfiltrate agents if it fears their cover has been blown, not only due to a sense of personal obligation but because failure to do so will hamper future efforts to recruit other agents. Despite this, it’s likely that more than a few agents have been captured over the years, and that some of them, at least according to reports in the Arab media, have toppled entire spy networks.

In the current case, as stated, it appears that most of the details are still dark. With that, it’s easy to understand why Israel would be particularly interested in Hamas’ naval commando unit: It’s an elite fighting force, mainly created to give Hamas the ability to perpetrate high-quality attacks inside Israel. In recent years the IDF has invested heavily in fortifying the country’s southern shores—including a deep-water security barrier with motion sensors and continuous maritime patrols—but immensely valuable information from a quality agent could shed light on Hamas’s future plans and make it easier to foil them.














						Like a scene out of ‘Fauda’
					

We can only assume that the Hamas naval commando allegedly exfiltrated by Israel carried out some very valuable information. Opinon.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel becomes largest medical cannabis importer in the globe*


----------



## Likkmee

Let's just say they aren't who they claim to be


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Like a scene out of ‘Fauda’*
> 
> *We can only assume that the Hamas naval commando allegedly exfiltrated by Israel carried out some very valuable information.*
> 
> It sounds like a scene from _Fauda_: A senior Hamas naval commando suspected of spying for Israel is clandestinely extracted from Gaza with highly valuable intelligence information in tow, leaving behind his family and friends.
> 
> The nature of such stories is that it takes time for important details to emerge. It’s entirely uncertain at this point that the event in question actually occurred, or that it occurred in the reported timeframe. Past experience teaches us that both sides have an interest, at least initially, in keeping such events under wraps. Israel so it can go about debriefing the spy and examining the intelligence information in peace and quiet, and Hamas so it can investigate how it was infiltrated and perform damage control.
> 
> The moment a story like this is reported, the interests of both sides change. Israel normally tends to stay mum; when it comes to running agents and gathering sensitive intelligence, silence is almost always golden. Hamas, on the other hand, can be expected to change tactics: Collaborators or defectors—or traitors, as they will undoubtedly be portrayed—offer an opportunity to plug breaches and create deterrence.
> 
> It’s no secret that Israel runs agents in the Palestinian arena (and beyond). This is a fundamental aspect of the job description of any Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet) case officer, in any sector. In Judea and Samaria, agents and their Israeli handlers can usually meet in person. Running agents in Gaza is far more complicated because Israel no longer has a presence there.
> 
> This requires the Shin Bet to be exceedingly creative and cautious. Hamas is perpetually paranoid and extremely meticulous. All movement is closely watched and thoroughly examined. This fastidiousness doesn’t only apply to foreigners. Hamas also applies it inwardly, toward anyone within its ranks it suspects of transgressing. Every month it arrests and interrogates dozens of its own members—or random Gazans—on suspicion of collaborating with Israel. Occasionally it executes these suspects, after supposedly proving their guilt. It’s safe to assume this is what will happen now: Hamas will investigate, uncover, convict and execute.
> 
> This game of cat and mouse didn’t start yesterday and won’t end tomorrow. Israel will continue operating in the Palestinian arena and will continue to run agents (along with cyber, satellite and aerial photographs, and other methods) to gather intelligence. The benefits of a human intelligence source inside such a highly compartmentalized and suspicious organization as Hamas is critical: Because not everything is openly said or documented digitally, the agent can fill in the blanks or properly interpret the enemy’s intentions or future plans.
> 
> An agent’s value shifts according to the information he supplies. Israel has already controlled extremely valuable agents on all fronts. One of the most prominent was Mosab Hassan Yousef, the son of Hamas co-founder Sheikh Hassan Yousef, otherwise known as the “Green Prince.” He gave the Shin Bet highly valuable information about planned terrorist attacks during the Second Intifada, and ultimately Israel helped relocate him to the United States, where he currently resides.
> 
> As a matter of principle, Israel attempts to exfiltrate agents if it fears their cover has been blown, not only due to a sense of personal obligation but because failure to do so will hamper future efforts to recruit other agents. Despite this, it’s likely that more than a few agents have been captured over the years, and that some of them, at least according to reports in the Arab media, have toppled entire spy networks.
> 
> In the current case, as stated, it appears that most of the details are still dark. With that, it’s easy to understand why Israel would be particularly interested in Hamas’ naval commando unit: It’s an elite fighting force, mainly created to give Hamas the ability to perpetrate high-quality attacks inside Israel. In recent years the IDF has invested heavily in fortifying the country’s southern shores—including a deep-water security barrier with motion sensors and continuous maritime patrols—but immensely valuable information from a quality agent could shed light on Hamas’s future plans and make it easier to foil them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a scene out of ‘Fauda’
> 
> 
> We can only assume that the Hamas naval commando allegedly exfiltrated by Israel carried out some very valuable information. Opinon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



Best thing on TV. Along with Ozark.


----------



## rylah

*Thank G-d That Israel Exists - Mary's Story*

_*Mary Livi and her family serve as an example of the diversity found in Israel. *_

Mary’s father was born in Israel, but is of Libyan heritage, and her mother was born in Morocco. Mary’s husband was born in Israel, and is the descendant of a Yemeni mother, and a Moroccan father. Mary’s mother and her family were forced to leave Yemen due to growing anti-semitism and the riots that followed.

Mary’s paternal grandparents fled Libya right before the Second World War.

Despite the hardships her family has endured, she does not want to hold a grudge.


----------



## rylah

*Birthright Africa Program Modeled on Birthright Israel*

*Being able to connect with one’s culture and background is a critical component in the development of an individual’s identity and self-esteem. *

For those who don’t know, Birthright Israel is a not-for-profit organization providing the gift of a 10-day educational group heritage trip to Israel for Jewish young adults between the ages of 18 to 32. The idea is to connect participants to their personal Jewish identity, history and culture, in order to ensure a vibrant future of the Jewish people by strengthening Jewish identity, Jewish communities and connections with Israel.

Needless to say, the Israel-haters detest the program because it acknowledges the Jewish connection to the land. For instance, IfNotNow members have staged walkouts on Birthright tours, JVP have staged protests against the program, and J Street has offered an alternative to Birthright trips to show a more pro palestinian perspective.

In contrast, some in the Black community have been inspired by Birthright, even to the point of replicating it for their people.

_Being able to connect with one’s culture and background is a critical component in the development of an individual’s identity and self-esteem. For many Black Americans, they were not awarded that luxury. Being a descendant of American slaves has left an entire population of people far removed from their culture and history. The residual effects of slavery still impact Black Americans today. Although there are a number of books, movies, and shows that give historical context to African experience, nothing quite compares to visiting the land of your ancestors and immersing yourself in the culture firsthand. 

Walla Elsheikh and Diallo Shabazz decided to create this cultural immersion experience for people of the African diaspora. They founded Birthright AFRICA, a New York City-based nonprofit organization that sponsors trips for people of African descent to travel to different African countries to reconnect with their roots and culture. The organization’s aim is to instill a sense of pride and confidence in children and young adults of the African diaspora. 

Walla explains “it was something I was thinking about for a long while…as I was coming of age in my early twenties working in finance at Goldman Sachs, at the time, I was starting to have my own desires to explore cultural roots and just understanding of history because I realized I didn’t know much about Black history, African history, even as a person that is continental African. My parents immigrated here from Sudan and I grew up in America since the age of 11…my entire schooling had been Westernized even growing up overseas…*then I learned about Birthright Israel and about this ten-day trip for free for young people of Jewish descent…and I said ‘oh my gosh, why isn’t this happening for Black people?’* 

That’s circa 2005…I registered the website in [2007] and did not really kick off until I had started to explore what it would take to succeed and then shortly thereafter I met Diallo Shabazz, who connected us with the City University of New York and really helped launch the pilot program.”_

It is heartening to see that these Black Americans have learned from the Jewish experience in this way.

Unless you are an Israel-hater, in which case this must be infuriating.













						Birthright Africa Program for Black Youth Modeled on Birthright Israel
					

Some in the Black community have been inspired by Birthright, even to the point of replicating it for their people




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>




GAZA CITY (Ma’an) — Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government to demolish 75 houses belonging to the family in the al-Rimal neighborhood.

The government says it decided to demolish the houses because they were illegally built on public lands. The demolition is scheduled to be conducted Wednesday morning.

Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands


----------



## rylah

*Israeli singers - Lecha Dodi*

The piyut was written by Rabbi Shlomoh HaLevi Elkabetz Ztz"l,
a Kabalist and singer from 16th century Safed.

Based on verse from Shabbat tractate p.119a :
_"Rabbi Hanina used to wrap oneself standing on Shabbat evening and used to say: 'Let us go out forth towards Shabbat the queen', and Rabbi Yanay used to wear the Shabbat clothes saying 'come bride come bride.'"_


----------



## rylah

*The "Israel" Commandment (Masei 2020)*

From this week's Torah portion.

**


----------



## rylah

The beautiful Yizr'ael valley, Galilee.


----------



## rylah

*Happy Or Miserable? It’s Your Choice*

*How do we gather the strength needed for our journey through life?*

“These are the journeys of the children of Israel who left the land of Egypt” is how _Parshat Masei _starts, followed by a list of the 42 places where we camped during our desert journey. Some of the places have beautiful names such as Shefer (beauty) and Mitkah (sweetness) while others are named Haradah (fear) and Marah (bitterness).

These are not names that previously existed. Instead, the children of Israel gave names to these places according to their behavior and spiritual status at each locale.

What’s the conclusion? You write the story of your journey through life. You choose whether to give pleasant or unpleasant names to the stations along the way.

This week, I broadcast a report about a Chabad couple living in Bolivia. They left that quarantined country with their seven sons – among them a two-month-old baby boy. Due to the situation in Bolivia, he had not yet received a _brit milah_.

They decided to travel to Israel to hold the _brit_, and this journey took four consecutive days of exhausting flights. This story is most appropriate for _Parshat Masei_ since, instead of crying and complaining, the parents made their kids part of an exciting journey, reminding them enthusiastically at each airport of the number of wonderful flights that remained. The kids didn’t stop singing and dancing at each stopover, in jubilant expectation of the _brit_ that would soon be celebrated in Israel.













						Happy Or Miserable? It’s Your Choice
					

You write the story of your journey through life. You choose whether to give pleasant or unpleasant names to the stations along the way.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*We will go into battle 'For God and the People of Israel'*

*The tribe of Reuven, Gad and half of Menashe want to live east of the Jordan, but will help conquer the west. Moshe judges their every word.*

_And we will arm ourselves and be ready (to go) ahead of the Israelites until we have brought them into their place. Meanwhile, our dependents will remain in the fortified cities because of the inhabitants of the land._

Parashat Matot describes the request of the tribes of Reuven and Gad to remain on the eastern side of the River Jordan. Moshe rebuked them for this request, recalling the sin of the spies who rejected Eretz Yisrael, and the punishment meted out to Am Yisrael (the Nation of Israel) for this sin. Reuven and Gad changed their request, though they still wished to settle east of the Jordan, they now volunteered to assist the remaining tribes in the conquest of western Eretz Yisrael.

Midrash Lekacḥ Tov explains “And we will arm ourselves and be ready (to go) ahead of the Israelites” to mean “We will quick and diligent to go to war, going diligently before the Children of Israel.” Reuven and Gad’s offer is to “arm ourselves and be ready (to go) ahead of the Israelites,” while Moshe’s response is “if you do this and arm yourselves to go to battle before the Lord´ [posuk (verse) 20].

*Our questions are:*

1. Why did the tribes of Reuven and Gad find it necessary to declare that they will go ahead of the Israelites? Why did they stress this point?

2. Why did Moshe change their words and say “to go to battle before the Lord?” Why did he not repeat the tribes’ wording? Did Moshe correct the tribes?

3. Why did the tribes find it necessary to declare that they would be* diligent *in fulfilling the mitzva of conquering the Land?


----------



## rylah

*Time Lapse Sunrise Over the Kinneret*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*The Immune System and the Future of Education and Tech! #408*


----------



## rylah

*Omri Casspi Podcast - with Israeli pop singer Eli'ad discussing hard work, cultural crisis and more *


----------



## Mindful

*The Times of Israel*
3 hrs · 

Among the 2,700-year-old finds: 120 inscribed seal impressions on jars at storage facility holding food collected as taxes for kings Hezekiah, Menashe in First Temple times

Among the 2,700-year-old finds: 120 inscribed seal impressions on jars at storage facility holding food collected as taxes for kings Hezekiah, Menashe in First Temple times




About This Website

TIMESOFISRAEL.COM

Huge Kingdom of Judah government complex found near US Embassy in Jerusalem


----------



## rylah

*I got your Jewish Privilege right here*

Let's stop playing in the Oppresed People's Olympics 

and realize what our REAL privilege is.


----------



## rylah

*The woman leading the lobby to promote relations with Christians *

Knesset member Sharren Haskel and Shmuel Rosner chat about the unique importance of the Lobby to Promote Relations With Christian Communities Worldwide, which is headed by Sharren.

She is the youngest member of Likud and the second youngest member of the 20th Knesset. She speaks English, Hebrew and French. 













						The woman who leads the lobby for promote relations with Christians
					

Sharren Haskel discusses the Israeli Lobby to Promote Relations With Christian Communities Worldwide.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*40 Bnei Akiva emissaries sent around the world*
_*World Bnei Akiva movement completes training of 40 'Shlichim' to support Jewish communities around the world.*_

About forty Shlichim (emissaries) from the World Bnei Akiva movement finished their training Wednesday night with a ceremony that lasted several sessions and culminated this week in a three-day workshop in Migdal Oz in Gush Etzion.

Afterwards Roi Abecassis, the movement's Secretary General, wished success to the Shlichim and told them: "You are a pioneering force of the State for the [Jewish] communities. With your presence you send the message that we are united with them. Together with you, we will strengthen Jewish identity and connection with Israel and encourage Aliyah." The Shlichim and staff read together the 'Tfila (prayer) for the Shaliach' that mentions: "Make us a partner in fulfilling the vision of the prophets in restoring your people of Israel to Zion and Jerusalem."

The Bnei Akiva movement noted with satisfaction the fact that despite the coronavirus it is already possible to send Shlichim for the benefit of the Jewish communities around the world. The Minister of Aliyah and Absorption, Pnina Tamano-Shata, sent a recorded greeting to the Shlichim and said: "I have no doubt that during your mission you will bring hearts together and bring about Aliyah as well."














						40 Bnei Akiva emissaries sent around the world
					

World Bnei Akiva movement completes training of 40 'Shlichim' to support Jewish communities around the world.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Who are the Israelis?        
⁜→    rylah, _et al, _

*BLUF:* I would not have thought this would be such a problem. This seems much to do about nothing.




rylah said:


> *The woman leading the lobby to promote relations with Christians *


*(COMMENT)*

I must be naive in this respect.  I would not have thought the relationship between the two faith-based systems even needed such a formal support system.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→    rylah, _et al, _
> 
> *BLUF:* I would not have thought this would be such a problem. This seems much to do about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The woman leading the lobby to promote relations with Christians *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I must be naive in this respect.  I would not have thought the relationship between the two faith-based systems even needed such a formal support system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Well, there're no mosques in Vatican, or churches in Medina,
but Jerusalem is important to more people than followers of each of those.

There're several that function more as direct channels between communities and the govt. 
This new one will be working with Nigeria and the republics of Congo.


----------



## rylah

*HaShomer - Jewish defense organization 1915  *

Jewish guards of HaShomer, dated 1915,
from JNF archive.


----------



## rylah

*The quiet revolution on the Temple Mount*

*Under the radar, a quiet revolution is taking place, as the number of Jews visiting the Temple Mount surges.*

Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount, once a rare sight, has become commonplace, with the number of Jews visiting the holy site surging by several hundred percent in recent years. Data on the annual number of Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount shows a consistent upward trend.

But what is less well known is the quiet revolution taking place on the Temple Mount, thanks to the tens of thousands of people who ascend the Mount, and thanks to the work of Matte Irguni HaMikdash, which maintains a productive dialogue with police in the field, as well as with the local commander and even with Israel’s recent Public Security ministers.

The attitude of police on the Temple Mount has become far more friendly towards Jewish visitors, making visits to the holy site far more positive.

This change culminated in a shift in the police department’s policy on the Mount, which now quietly permits, albeit unofficially, Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount.

Just a few years ago, any Jew who was seen quietly praying by himself – even if those around him couldn’t even hear the words – would have been detained by police and barred from the Temple Mount for an extended period.

Today, however, most of the several dozen people barred from the Temple Mount are employees of the Waqf, the Islamic trust which manages the Mount. Now, when Muslims attempt to harass Jews on the Temple Mount, they are arrested on the spot and barred from the Mount for four to six months, something which did not use to happen. Even the former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Ekrima Sa'id Sabri, was banned from the Temple Mount for half a year. In addition, the police have even permitted a model of the Temple to be displayed near the entrance used by Jews ascending the Mount.

The organization largely responsible for these changes is the Matte Irguni HaMikdash, an umbrella group which unites the efforts of multiple Temple Mount activist groups.

In recent years, the Matte Irguni HaMikdash has established, in cooperation with police, a steering committee, aimed at coordinating the Matte’s activities with the authorities. The steering committee’s work includes regular meetings between police commanders and members of the Matte and maintaining an open dialogue between the two sides.

Under the auspices of the Matte, and in cooperation with various Temple Mount activist groups, extensive public relations work is carried out, including maintaining a team of Temple Mount tour guides who provide historical and halachic information about the Mount, media outreach, distributing pamphlets, practicing commandments associated with the Temple Mount, along with groups dedicated to organizing group visits by rabbis and during special occasions like Jerusalem Day and Israeli Independence Day.

Now, ahead of Tisha B’Av, the Matte has launched a fundraising campaign to enable it to continue its operations.

“Because of the public relations work and our cooperation with security forces, there are amazing changes underway on the Temple Mount,” said Matte leaders. “We’re moving forward one step at a time, and with each step there are more and more Jews who are coming to visit the Temple Mount.”

“Open your heart for the sake of the Temple Mount, so that we can continue with this holy work, with our various activities; so we can continue to grow and keep this change going; so that Jews can pray on the Temple Mount as they should be able to, wearing phylacteries and prayer shawls; so that we continue to move forward towards the Third Temple. We need your support.”

_To help strengthen the Jewish presence on the Temple Mount, click here to donate to the Matte Irguni HaMikdash._










						The quiet revolution on the Temple Mount
					

Under the radar, a quiet revolution is taking place, as the number of Jews visiting the Temple Mount surges.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*It is better to be a floor washer in Eretz Yisrael than a Rabbi in the Diaspora*

*There is no obligation to be a Rabbi, but there is an obligation for a Jew to dwell in the Land of Israel*

Rabbi Shlomo Aviner heads the Ateret Yerushalayim Yeshiva, located in the Muslim Quarter of Jerusalem. I asked him if Diaspora Rabbis should encourage their congregations to make Aliyah.

He replied, “People don’t make Aliyah because they are still in love with the Exile and don’t want to give it up. Therefore, it isn’t enough that Rabbis merely call upon people to make Aliyah. The Rabbis must make the mitzvah of Aliyah a constant and central part of Jewish education. And, it goes without saying that they should make Aliyah themselves.:

"Concurrently, Israel must find practical solutions to the difficulties which new olim encounter, such as finding a livelihood, the education of children, and arranging for klita in communities where the language of the oleh is spoken.”

“A Rabbi who comes on Aliyah can’t always find work as a Rabbi in Eretz Yisrael, where Torah scholars abound,” I responded.

“That is true, but it is preferable to be a simple Jew in Eretz Yisrael than to be a Rabbi in the Diaspora, as is stated in the Yerushalmi, Tractate Nedarim, 6:3, ‘The Holy One Blessed Be He says: A small group in Eretz Yisrael is more beloved to me than the Sanhedrin outside of Israel.’ There is no obligation to be a Rabbi, but there is an obligation for a Jew to dwell in the Land of Israel."

HaRav Yosef Chaim Zonnenfeld, co-founder of the Edah HaChareidis in Jerusalem, and Maran HaRav Kook, Israel's first Ashkenazi Chief Rabbi and the iconic sage who was the undisputed leader of Religious Zionism, both believed that a working person in Eretz Yisrael is preferable to a Torah scholar outside of Israel.

(The rabbis had a close relationship, but were vigorous opponents in many areas In 1913, the two traveled together to the Galilee to visit secular Jewish pioneers..

In the book, ‘Ha-Ish Al Ha-Chomah’ (pp. 157-158), it is related that Rav Zonnenfeld's grandson, like many yeshiva students, was in a difficult financial state but had a great desire to continue learning Torah. He received an offer from one of the famous cities in Czechoslovakia to become its Rabbi, which would solve both of his problems.

He went to discuss the matter with his grandfather. HaRav Zonenfeld lovingly looked at his grandson and said to him: ‘According to my opinion, it is preferable to be a working man in Eretz Yisrael than a Rabbi outside of Eretz Yisrael.’

Similarly, it is told that a student of HaRav Kook asked him about traveling to America to become a Rabbi. HaRav Kook discouraged him, saying, ‘It is better to start some business here in Yerushalayim than to embark on a Rabbinical career in America," (‘Le- Shelosha B’Elul,’ Vol. 2 #32.) The student followed Rabbi Kook’s advice and succeeded, while continuing to learn Torah on a regular basis.













						It is better to be a floor washer in Eretz Yisrael than a Rabbi in the Diaspora
					

There is no obligation to be a Rabbi, but there is an obligation for a Jew to dwell in the Land of Israel. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Who is the 'Holy Lion'?*

In a new video produced on the occasion of the anniversary the day of the passing of Rabbi Isaac Luria, also known as “Ha'ARI Hakadosh” (the 'Holy Lion'), famous Israeli actor Aviv Alush tells the story of the rabbi. The video was written by Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu and directed by Yaakov Asraf and Alush


----------



## Mindful

*National Library of Israel*

200 years ago, disciples of the Vilna Gaon arrived in the Land of Israel and established a foothold in the holy city. Were these the first modern Zionists?
Fleeing a Galilean plague, a handful of the Vilna Gaon's students rewrote the holy city's history


BLOG.NLI.ORG.IL

The Epidemic That Brought Jews Back to Jerusalem
Fleeing a Galilean plague, a handful of the Vilna Gaon's students rewrote the holy city's history


----------



## rylah

Tisha B'Av: Is our heart into mourning, or is our heart into building?
					

Truth, love and peace are the gifts of the Holy Temple for all mankind.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

20:15th B ' Av evening live from the Western Wall - Wednesday 29.7.20 starting at 20:15 pm 
Join us for the 'Arvit prayer, reading the Megilah and saying lamentations. 



			https://www.facebook.com/WesternWall/?__tn__=k*F&tn-str=k*F
		










			https://www.jerusalem-herald.com/single-post/2020/07/29/A-Modern-Eicha-Seeing-the-Desecration-of-the-Temple-Mount


----------



## Mindful

*Israellycool.*

"It was “other people” who launched pogroms against Jews in 1920s and 1930s. It was the “other people” who allied with Hitler during World War II, continuing to stoke violence against Jews, making the formation of a peaceful multiethnic state impossible. It was the “other people” who rejected the United Nations partition plan and launched an all-out war against Jews only three years after the concentration camps were liberated... It was “other people” who rejected dozens of peace offerings from 1948 onward. And yet, some of those “other people” still reside in Israel and enjoy more liberal rights than Arabs do in any Arab nation."
Following Jewish actor and comedian Seth Rogen's incredibly ignorant and damaging comments about Israel, many have written their own responses - some good, some bad, and some something in between. Why Seth Rogen’s Anti-Israel Rant Matters by David Harsanyi, senior writer for National Review, is am...



About This Website

ISRAELLYCOOL.COM

Mandatory Reading (Especially For Seth Rogen)


----------



## Mindful

> ^ I was once a young Jewish person growing up in similar cultural circumstances to Rogen’s, and anyone with basic cognitive abilities understood that “other people” lived in Israel. It was “other people” who launched pogroms against Jews in 1920s and 1930s. It was the “other people” who allied with Hitler during World War II, continuing to stoke violence against Jews, making the formation of a peaceful multiethnic state impossible. It was the “other people” who rejected the United Nations partition plan and launched an all-out war against Jews only three years after the concentration camps were liberated. It was “other people” who initiated wave after wave of terrorism against Jewish civilians — years before there were any “occupied” territories in the West Bank. It was “other people” who rejected dozens of peace offerings from 1948 onward. And yet, some of those “other people” still reside in Israel and enjoy more liberal rights than Arabs do in any Arab nation.
> In fact, as the historian Efraim Karsh lays out in his indispensable book _Palestine Betrayed_, large numbers of those “other people” initially came to sparsely populated areas of Israel _because_ of the influx of Jews, who, starting in the late 19th century, brought economic growth and opportunities with them.
> And I hate to break the news to Rogen, but the only people who lived in Jerusalem before Jews showed up were the Jebusites.


As I said, read the entire thing. Especially if your name is Seth Rogen.


----------



## Mindful

Why is that funny, Tinmore?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Why is that funny, Tinmore?


So many Israeli talking points in one place.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> 
> 
> So many Israeli talking points in one place.
Click to expand...


What’s funny?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> 
> 
> So many Israeli talking points in one place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s funny?
Click to expand...

Israeli talking points are funny.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that funny, Tinmore?
> 
> 
> 
> So many Israeli talking points in one place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli talking points are funny.
Click to expand...


Why are they?


----------



## rylah

*The Farhi Family

Haim Farhi* (Hebrew: חיים פרחי‎, _Khayim Farkhiy_; Arabic: حيم فارحي‎, also known as *Haim "El Mu'allim"*Arabic: المعلم‎ lit. "The Teacher"), (1760 – August 21, 1820) was an adviser to the governors of the Galilee in the days of the Ottoman Empire. Among the Jews he was known as Hakham Haim, because of his Talmudic learning.[1]

Farhi was chief advisor to Ahmad al-Jazzar of Acre, whose whims included blinding Farhi and leaving him physically scarred. Until his assassination in 1820, instigated by Farhi's own protege Abdullah Pasha, Farhi was the financial vizier and de facto ruler of Acre. After the murder, Abdullah Pasha ordered Farhi's body cast into the sea and confiscated all his property.[2] Two of Farhi’s brothers, Soliman and Rafael, living in Damascus, organized a siege against Abdullah Pasha in Acre to exact revenge.[2]

Wall painting of Haim Farhi, at the wall of Acre's Auditorium, Israel:














						Haim Farhi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah

*Lior Farhi - Guarding the Walls*

I'm standing on the wall
Standing in the rain alone
And all the ancient city
A laying in the palm of my hand
I'm looking at her in love

I always ascend here just to look
But now I'm on duty

Yes, yes, who dreamed then in the classroom
When we learned by heart about Your walls 
Yerushalayim I've set guards
That one day I will be among them

I'm standing on the wall
Standing and listening to the voices
The voices of the market and the chatter
Calls of salesmen and and carriages
Here's the voice of the Mouazine
Here's the ringing of the bell
But I have to listen carefully
If there's no grenade explosion

I'm standing on the wall
Shaking in cold and looking
Here the sun already sat down
Guarding from night what says the moonlight
Fully washing walls and gates
When comes the day
We no longer need guards


----------



## Mindful

*On July 22, 2020, a stunning* announcement was reported by the _Jerusalem Post_ about a new archaeological discovery by the Israel Antiquities Authority (IAA) in Arnona near the US Embassy in Jerusalem. It was the uncovering of a vast administrative center in Judea built during the reign of King Hezekiah with seals attesting to the ancient Jewish presence during the First Temple period between the eighth and the middle of the seventh century B.C.E.  IAA archaeologist Benyamin Storchan in a _Jerusalem Post_ report noted:

We found about 120 stamped seal impressions on jar handles written in ancient Hebrew script, which translate as ‘belonging to the king.’ These stamped jars were usually related to tax collection. Up to this day, 1,000 similar items have been found in over a century of excavations in Israel, which gives us an idea of the importance of this area.

       In 2019, the City of David Foundation announced discovery of seals of legendary King David’s son. Lawrence Franklin noted in a _Gatestone Institute_ article:

On September 9, 2019 , the foundation’s leading archaeologist, Eli Shukron, announced the discovery of a 2,600-year-old royal seal, found near the Western Wall in the Old City of Jerusalem, which bears the name (in Hebrew) of Adenyahu, a son of King David mentioned in the biblical book of Kings.

       As has been true with previous archaeological discoveries in Israel, however, this one is unlikely to put a dent in the long-term international campaign to delegitimize the Jewish state by rewriting and distorting its history, even by renaming the Jewish sites Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem to “Bilal ibn Rabah mosque” (it was never a mosque) and Hebron’s Tomb of the Patriarchs the Ibrahimi Mosque.


Biblical Archaeology and the Holy Land


----------



## Mindful

^ The delegitimizations of the ancient Jewish presence in Jerusalem began in the Seventh Century C.E. by Abd al-Malik ibn Marwan—the fifth _caliph_ of the Umayyad dynasty of Syria— who built the Dome of the Rock on the Temple Mount. That was placed over the legendary site where Jews believe Abraham was poised to sacrifice his son Isaac. Fast forward to July 2000 and the Camp David Peace Talks under the auspices of former President Clinton between then Israeli PM Ehud Barak and the late PA President Yasser Arafat. Arafat disputed the Jews building the First and Second Temples in Jerusalem, instead suggesting they may have been in Nablus.

   When asked how significant the archaeological evidence of the three Millennia Jewish presence in Israel is, Dr. Hanson replied:

It is everywhere. Somebody said, “You want to learn about America, take a book. You want to learn about the land of Israel, take a shovel.” You dig down and from Jericho to Shechem to Nablus, which is currently a Palestinian city, that is sitting on top of an area that was Jewish. Joseph’s Tomb, Rachel’s tomb, Bethlehem, it is everywhere. All you must do is look. There are ongoing archaeological digs, that are controversial. Beyond that, there are Jews who desire to live in these places where you have an historical Jewish presence for thousands of years. Settlements have gone up, some of which have been deemed illegal by the international community. What? It is illegal for Jews to live in their own land. If you are Jewish, you cannot live in Hebron.

       It is not an exaggeration to say that this is the goal of the Palestinian Authority. When a Palestinian state should ever arise in this land, all Jews must leave. The Jewish settlers and settlements must be dismantled. They must leave. Palestine must be _judenrein._ If they do not leave, what would be the fate of the settlers who have the audacity simply to want to live near the Tomb of the Patriarchs, where Abraham, at least in tradition, is buried, the other patriarchs and the matriarchs, Abraham, Isaac, Jacob? Not a pleasant one. It would not be possible.


----------



## rylah

*Tze'elim stream, Judean Desert.*


----------



## rylah




----------



## Asclepias

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *


The original Hebrews looked much like these guys...









						Lemba tribe in southern Africa has Jewish roots, genetic tests reveal - World Jewish Congress
					

Genetic tests carried out by British scientists have revealed that many of the Lemba tribesmen in southern Africa have Jewish origins, according to a report by the BBC.




					www.worldjewishcongress.org


----------



## rylah

Asclepias said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The original Hebrews looked much like these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemba tribe in southern Africa has Jewish roots, genetic tests reveal - World Jewish Congress
> 
> 
> Genetic tests carried out by British scientists have revealed that many of the Lemba tribesmen in southern Africa have Jewish origins, according to a report by the BBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldjewishcongress.org
Click to expand...


There's no statistical significance,
neither matters if they stay where they're practicing Christianity.
They can build other "Jerusalems" as in the US, or build the real one and only.

And tell me, who are the marker in the study?


----------



## rylah

_*"Not with our forefathers did the Lord make this covenant, but with us, we, all of whom are here alive today." (Devarim 5:3)*_

New week, with a reflection on the previous...

So much waiting to be accomplished...

'Am Yisrael Chai!

Shavua Tov!


----------



## rylah

*Ben Gvir reveals a historical document: "Netanyahu's commitment to arrange Jewish prayer to the Temple Mount"*

PM Netanyahu said yesterday that the chairman of the 'Otzmah Yehudit ('Jewish Power) party,
Itamar Ben Gvir, addressed him on the eve of the election. "I'm ready to resign my candidacy and support the Likud party", he said through an emissary, but he had one condition -
that I allow Jewish prayer in the Temple Mount.

It may sound logical, but I know it would have ignited the Middle East and angered a billion Muslims against us. I said there is a limit, there are things I am not willing to do to win the election, I will protect the State of Israel. "

Ben Gvir responded this morning: "I proposed to the prime minister to keep what he himself said," and read from the document in the studio: _*"Netanyahu wrote that 'the right of the Jewish people to its sanctuary, the Temple Mount, cannot be challenged. All the more so when we give freedom of worship to all religions in Jerusalem."




*_








						בן גביר הציג מסמך היסטורי: "נתניהו תמך בעליית יהודים להר הבית"
					

יו"ר עוצמה יהודית התייחס באולפן ynet לטענת נתניהו שסירב לדרישתו לאשר תפילות יהודים בהר הבית משום שהדבר "יבעיר את המזרח התיכון". בן גביר, שקיבל 20 אלף קולות שיכלו לכאורה להוסיף מנדט לימין, הוסיף: "אמרתי שבלעדי לימין אין ממשלה. תקעו לי סכין בגב"




					www.ynet.co.il
				



...









						978 Jews Ascended the Temple Mount on Tisha B’Av
					

"We will soon be privileged to raise the House of Hashem and turn Tisha B'Av into a day of rejoicing."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Harel Tal - NE'IMA LI (How Pleasant)*

How pleasant, how pleasant to me
How pleasant Your city Y-ah pleasant to me
How pleasant the land of doe very fair to me

How awesome pleasant and beautiful
To her longs my soul and yearns
For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
For her building my spirit aspires
See the splendor and brilliance of My Hall

For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
And now when will return to her
And inherit her in My fate

They will ask for her Shalom
And raise her memory in their joy
Please appraise them raise and come ascend
To the Mount of My holiness and the House of My abode


----------



## rylah

*A teenage pop sensation becomes a soldier, and the Israeli army tries to cope*

RAANANA, Israel — As one of Israel's biggest pop stars, Noa Kirel's shining face adorns billboards, and she appears daily in an array of commercials, reality television shows and teen dramas. Famous since 14, her YouTube videos have garnered millions of viewers, and last month she signed a multimillion-dollar music deal with Atlantic Records, reportedly the largest by any Israeli artist with a U.S. label.

But for the foreseeable future, every media interview, every public appearance, every television taping and photo shoot must be strictly coordinated with the Israeli army.

Kirel, 19, was drafted into the army six months ago under Israel’s mandatory conscription law. As teen pop superstardom encounters military conformity, it is proving to be a challenge for the wildly popular singer — who cannot walk down the street without being mobbed by fans — as well as for the army brass.

“It’s not easy, but there is something very authentic about it,” Kirel said during an interview at her family home.
When she’d breezed into the room, with long sleek hair, bright blue eyes and a flawless complexion, she was instantly charismatic and immediately fussed over by her manager, publicist and mother. Two soldiers were also present, assigned to monitor and clarify her comments.
In the short time she has served, Noa, as she is affectionately known by her fans, has already stirred a handful of controversies. In February, on the day of her draft, a nerve-racking affair at which recruits part from their parents, the paparazzi were there in full force vying for a first photo of her in uniform.






After a month of basic training, which Kirel said she enjoyed because she was ordered around like every other recruit and forced to do “normal” chores such as cleaning toilets, she was placed on the “talent track,” allowed to form her own music act and dispatched to perform for the troops.

In no time, however, a short video clip of her singing with two male backup dancers clad in military fatigues and heavy combat boots went viral, drawing ridicule and criticism on social media. The backlash caused the army to cancel all military dance roles.
More recently, a commercial for a cable television company featuring Kirel in U.S. military fatigues singing “Let the Sunshine In,” from the musical “Hair,” left some in the army’s top echelon uncomfortable at the sight of an active-duty soldier in a foreign uniform performing in a video inspired by the 1960s antiwar movement.
“The Israeli army has always enlisted soldiers from all different backgrounds and with all sorts of needs and talents, including famous ones,” said a senior officer in the army’s manpower directorate, who spoke on the condition of anonymity according to military protocol. “It’s a challenge having Noa, but the army’s goal is to draft everyone and find them a place where they can serve Israel in their own way.”

Most Israelis are drafted into the military at 18 with the exception of most Arab and ultra-Orthodox Jewish citizens, and while the army has absorbed celebrities into ranks before — think “Wonder Woman” actress Gal Gadot, who was already crowned Miss Israel before her service — it has not dealt with anyone quite on this scale.
A recent article in Billboard magazine likened Kirel’s situation to that of Elvis Presley, who was called to serve in the U.S. Army also when he was at the peak of his success in 1958.
_[Why a growing number of religious women want to serve in the Israeli military]_
For Kirel, who had to inform Atlantic Records during the contract negotiations that she would be going into the army for two years, fulfilling her military service was never a question — though she could have received an exemption on health grounds because she has only one kidney.

“I felt that because I was famous I had to serve to set an example to others,” Kirel said. “I know people abroad will probably not understand this, not understand why I have put everything on hold, but it was clear to me that I had to do this.”
Roberto Ben Shoshan, Noa’s manager, said splitting time between her work and army duties is having an impact on her career, “but she is doing something that is very important to her.”

Dan Arav, dean of media studies at the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion, said it is mutually beneficial when a huge star enlists in the military.
“The army is always trying to project a positive image. It is part of their marketing tactics, and for those who are joining the army, they want to tell themselves they are doing something of significance,” he said.

During Israel’s early years, the army was “the main platform to boost the careers of young, rising stars,” said Raz Shechnik, who writes about culture and media for the Israeli newspaper Yedioth Ahronoth. He said nearly all of Israel’s iconic musicians got their start in one of the army bands. But by the end of the 1970s, the army had deemed musical ensembles unnecessary and all but the orchestra was disbanded.
Some young Israeli celebrities started looking for ways out of the army because it interfered with their careers, most notably supermodel Bar Refaeli, and many faced sharp public criticism for shirking a duty most Israelis see as an important responsibility.
More recently, the army has sought ways to accommodate celebrities, Shechnik said, for instance by offering Kirel and her pop star boyfriend Yonatan Margi a way to maintain their fame, keep their privacy and serve like others their age.

The army has yet to find a solution, however, for the growing number of teenagers who have become stars on social media platforms such as Instagram and TikTok. Anna Zak, a model with more than 1 million followers on Instagram, and Gal Gvaram, with more than 350,000 followers on Instagram and 60,000 fans on TikTok, are good examples.
Both are serving but not on the talent track. Instead, Zak was deemed an “active artist” and put to work in the army’s induction center, her famous face regularly used for public service messages, and Gvaram was placed in an administrative position in army headquarters, allowing her time to post to her followers.
“People aren’t accepted to the talent track just because they are popular on social media,” said the senior army manpower officer. “But we are sensitive to their careers while they’re in the army.”

For Kirel, even with the challenges, she welcomes her new role.
“Obviously, I am performing at much smaller venues and in front of a much smaller audience than I am used to, but I am there with the soldiers, and we are all wearing the same uniform. It is very meaningful for me,” she said.







			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/a-teenage-pop-sensation-becomes-a-soldier-and-the-israeli-army-tries-to-cope/2020/07/31/81c3f380-c5e4-11ea-a825-8722004e4150_story.html
		


(Comment)

Yep, she volunteered, didn't have to.


----------



## rylah

*Orthodox ‘Marathon Mom’ Pleads with Olympics Not to Hold Race on Sabbath*

*An Orthodox Jewish runner aiming for Tokyo pleads with the Olympic Committee not to hold the marathon on Shabbat.*

An Orthodox Jewish woman who hopes to represent Israel at the Olympic Games in Tokyo next year is trying to persuade the International Olympic Association not to hold a key athletic event on Shabbat.

In an interview on Monday with the UK paper _The Telegraph_, New Jersey-born Bracha “Beatie” Deutsch — a champion marathon runner, mother of five children and resident of Jerusalem — explained that there were two conditions on her participation at the Games, only one of which was within her control.

As a marathon runner, Deutsch is within touching distance of the qualification standard for Tokyo of 2 hr 29 min 30 sec, having clocked in at 2 hr 32 min in January’s marathon in Jerusalem. But a bigger hurdle is the decision of Games’ organizers to hold the marathon on a Saturday.

“When I set myself the goal of representing Israel in the Olympics, the marathon was on a Sunday,” the 28-year-old Deutsch told the newspaper. “They then moved all the outdoor distance events to Sapporo and condensed them into four days. The women’s marathon is on Shabbat.”

Deutsch’s attempts to overturn the International Olympic Committee’s decision have fallen flat, despite hoping there might be room for negotiation now the Games have been postponed until 2021.

“I wrote to them to see if there was a possibility of switching the marathon with the race walk [on Friday],” she said. “So far, they’ve not been very receptive.”

Deutsch, who immigated to Israel from the US at the age of 19, said that the Olympic authorities needed to show more cultural sensitivity.

“I don’t think the world needs to bend over backwards for me because I have my religious values, but the Olympics is meant to be a unifying event for people from all types of backgrounds ‐‐ it’s about diversity,” she remarked. “In a time when everyone is trying to be more accepting and accommodating of gender, race ‐‐ everything ‐‐ I feel like they should be more tolerant.”

An International Olympic Committee spokesperson told The Telegraph: “While we put athlete considerations first in all decisions, particularly health and welfare, we are unfortunately not able to adjust the schedule to the particular situation of each individual athlete.”













						Orthodox 'Marathon Mom' Pleads with Olympics Not to Hold Race on Sabbath | United with Israel
					

An Orthodox Jewish runner aiming for Tokyo pleads with the Olympic Committee not to hold the marathon on Shabbat.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*The Spiritual Ramifications of Living in the Diaspora*


----------



## rylah

*Menashe Zalka joins 'Students for the Temple Mount'*

The only player in the professional league who serves in active combat reserve, Menashe Zalka, captain of Hapoel Hadera, joins the public support for the movement.


----------



## rylah

*Quarter To Africa with Shaanan - IRON LION ZION*


----------



## rylah

*Heartwarming: 44% want Miriam Peretz to be next President*

*A survey conducted by the Direct Pulse Institute indicates huge support for the candidacy of the bride of the Israel Prize for life work achievements*






The polling company Dikert Pulse today (Monday) published the results of a poll ahead of the state presidential elections that are expected to be held in the Knesset in 2021.

According to the results of the survey, the leading candidate is the bride of the Israel Prize, Miriam Peretz, who received 44% of the votes.






It is followed by the chairman of the Jewish Agency, Yitzhak (Buzhi) Herzog, who received 18%, followed by the Minister of Health, Yuli Edelstein, with 14%, followed by the chairman of the Labor Party, 'Amir Peretz, with 9%.

The survey data show that while the politically identified candidates are gaining sympathy among the political camps from which they came, Peretz is gaining sympathy among both.








			https://www.inn.co.il/News/News.aspx/445796


----------



## rylah

*HaGiveret Miriam Peretz - Life Dedication to Education*

She might not be a popularly known figure outside Israel,
but definitely has a big warm place in the heart of the nation dwelling in Zion.

Born April 10, 1954 in Capablanca Morocco.
Daughter of Itou to the house Va'aknin, and Ya'akov to the house of Ohayoun.

Giveret Miriam Peretz is an Israeli educator whose two sons, IDF officers, were killed in battle during their service. Since then, she has been lecturing among youth and IDF soldiers.

The bride of the Israel Prize for Lifetime Achievement for 2018, for her activities to strengthen the Jewish-Israeli spirit.


During the program "Almost Shabbat Shalom" I met Baruch Ben Yigal, the father of the late warrior Amit Ben Yigal who was killed during an operational activity in the village of Yaved. I tried to comfort Baruch: "We are going to live and now you have a choice, what life do you want to choose?"

*Western Wall Yeshiva - Unconditional Love and the Connection in the Altar:*


----------



## rylah

*Nasrin Bracha Kadri - Eize Yom Tov (Whatever Beautiful Day)*

Nasreen Bracha Kadri (Arabic: نسرين قادري; born September 2, 1986) is an Israeli singer who converted to Judaism. Kadri was born into an Arab-Muslim family in Lod, and grew up in Haifa.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Shiri Maimon with Shim'on Buskila - Ya' Mama

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Pre-Redemption Pre-Party*

How sad should we be about the destruction of Jerusalem – when we live in the time of a rebuilt Jerusalem? Malkah Fleisher joins Yishai to talk about all the stuff that broke during the 9 Days, the Aliyah Revolution CD, and your Imagination Vacation. Then, Rav Mike Feuer on the Decalogue on Israeli trucks with stickers that read: Ein Od Milvado! 






Listen inside:








						The Pre-Redemption Pre-Party
					

How sad should we be about the destruction of Jerusalem - when we live in the time of a rebuilt Jerusalem? Malkah Fleisher joins Yishai to talk about all the stuff that broke during the 9 Days, the Al




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah portion: Is the Diaspora Just For Practice? (Ekev 2020)

*


----------



## rylah

*Hibah Ensamble - Yom Shabaton (Resting Day)*

Ohh, that's...that's 3rd Temple peaceful...
Enjoyable and peaceful Shabat to all - Shabat Shalom 

Piyyut written by Rabbi Yehudah HaLevy ben-Shmuel:

_Day of rest there's no forgetting
It's memory as smell of a good scent
Dove found in it tranquility
And there will rest who labors of strength

The day respected to the faithful
Careful to keep fathers and sons
Carved in two tablets of stone
Of the most powerful and courageous of strength

Dove found in it tranquility...

And came all in covenant together
'We'll do and listen' all said as one
And opened and answered "HaShem is One"
Blessed the giving to the tired of strength

Dove found in it tranquility...

Spoke in His Holiness on the Mount of Mor (myrrh)
"The seventh day remember and keep"
And all His commands to finish at once
Strengthen the waist and encourage strength

Dove found in it tranquility...

The nation that wanders like a lost flock
Will remember to order it in covenant and oath
For the troubles not pass in them
As You've pledged on the waters of Noah (calm)_


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Following Israel's offer of humanitarian aid to Lebanon after Beirut explosions that killed dozens, Daniel Birnbaum former CEO of SodaStream to the people of Lebanon sent this attached message.

Birnbaum and SodaStream have successfully combat BDS when they called to close the company which was based in East Jerusalem.

The company also had *Scarlett Johansson* as it ambassador and as a result she was criticized by hate organizations.


----------



## rylah

*Only in Israel*

*Two IDF reservists - one Jewish and one Muslim - had a break from their guard duty and decided to use it to pray... *


----------



## rylah

*BeerBazaar - Machane Yehudah, Jerusalem*


----------



## rylah

‘I think it’s Israel’: How US Orthodox Jews became Republicans
					

America's most religiously observant Jewish voters have undergone a diametric shift in the last 20 years -- but it may be the political parties themselves that have changed




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*The REAL reason no one is upset about Anti-Semitism*

Anti-Semitism is a spiritual issue...which is why you will not solve it
until you show the world how to connect to HaShem.


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - Im Savi (With My Grandfather)*

As Avraham Avinu A"H
Who counted stars at night
Who called to his Creator from the furnace
Who bound his son - was my grandfather...

The same complete faith
Inside the flame
And the same dewy glance
And soft-waving beard

Outside fell the snow
Outside they roared:
"There's no judgement and there's no judge"
And in his cracked room, the shattered
Angels sang about Jerusalem of the above

**


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *The REAL reason no one is upset about Anti-Semitism*
> 
> Anti-Semitism is a spiritual issue...which is why you will not solve it
> until you show the world how to connect to HaShem.







__





						WATCH: To Be Or Not to Be A Jew Hater, That is the Question
					

This week's Fireside Chat.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem - Judea Awakens

*


----------



## Mindful

If Israel is so bad, an apartheid state as the haters claim, why would they voluntarily come here? Rhetorical question of course.
But here’s something else you should know. What happened in the above photos is the exception, not the norm.


> Thousands of Palestinians have been illegally entering Israel to go to the beaches for the past week, with authorities making no effort to stop them, according to Hebrew-language reports.
> *Some believe it is a form of nose-thumbing by Israel after the Palestinian Authority stopped all its coordination with the Jewish state in late May* — including coordinating permits for Palestinians to enter Israel — in protest of Israel’s yet-unfulfilled plan to annex parts of the West Bank.
> —
> After initial attempts to cross into Israel were met with no response by the military, word spread quickly across the West Bank. Palestinians have short vacations for families, complete with transportation services to the several crossing points and from there to various Israeli cities using Arab Israeli drivers, the report said.





> How IfNotNow & Other Haters Sea Only Evil When It Comes to Israel
> 
> 
> In one of their latest examples of attacking Israel, they complained we did not let palestinians entering Israel illegally to go to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*"For HaShem, your God, is the One Who goes with you, to fight for you against your enemies, to save you." - Dev. 20:4*

Guess where...? A nation free in its land.


----------



## Mindful

> ^ Despite *the potential security risk and the danger of coronavirus infection*, Israeli authorities — fully aware of the phenomenon — have not taken action against it.
> “The soldiers just don’t care. They could’ve stopped it in an instant,” one Palestinian man told Haaretz.
> Aref Shaaban from Jenin, who has organized transportation to Jaffa and Herzliya, said that, in many cases, *the troops even helped the Palestinians cross into Israel.
> “The soldiers saw they were families with beach balls and food bags, not grenades,” he said.*
> Another Palestinian visitor told Haaretz that *military jeeps turned on their headlights in the evening to help direct the families back to the hole in the fence on their way back.
> Many were quoted saying that at no point did they feel threatened* — not at the crossing point, nor in the Israeli cities.


Sounds a hell of a lot like humanization to me. But IfNotNow found one instance where they were apparently stopped.

But of course we are criticized no matter what. We let them in, and some say we are undermining the PA. We stop them, and haters like IfNotNow say we dehumanize them.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> If Israel is so bad, an apartheid state as the haters claim, why would they voluntarily come here? Rhetorical question of course.
> But here’s something else you should know. What happened in the above photos is the exception, not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians have been illegally entering Israel to go to the beaches for the past week, with authorities making no effort to stop them, according to Hebrew-language reports.
> *Some believe it is a form of nose-thumbing by Israel after the Palestinian Authority stopped all its coordination with the Jewish state in late May* — including coordinating permits for Palestinians to enter Israel — in protest of Israel’s yet-unfulfilled plan to annex parts of the West Bank.
> —
> After initial attempts to cross into Israel were met with no response by the military, word spread quickly across the West Bank. Palestinians have short vacations for families, complete with transportation services to the several crossing points and from there to various Israeli cities using Arab Israeli drivers, the report said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How IfNotNow & Other Haters Sea Only Evil When It Comes to Israel
> 
> 
> In one of their latest examples of attacking Israel, they complained we did not let palestinians entering Israel illegally to go to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Arab Palestinians had been the entity that exercised authority, then they (by definition) were the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that with a gun in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They seem to be able to medically implant suicide bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news. You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...

Indeed,you ain’t kidding.


----------



## rylah

*Moving conversation with the Jews of Abu Dhabi*

_*Diaspora Affairs Minister holds conversation with leader of UAE Jewish community after the nation signs a peace deal with Israel.*_

A few months ago I saw an exciting article about the Jewish community in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), the Jewish school and the synagogue that is under construction there, and thought about how to connect the school and the community there to the Jewish education and identity activities of the Diaspora Ministry.

Just a few months ago that would have seemed to be very far off. But tonight I have already had a moving conversation with Solly Wolf, the President of the Jewish community of the UAE. After the blessings and well-wishes, we agreed on the beginning of professional cooperation between the Diaspora Ministry and the community.

The political agreement not only improves Israel's status, but also the situation of the Jewish community there, and our ability in the Diaspora Ministry to include it in the map of our global activities.

Congratulations to all partners, both overt and covert, who were involved in reaching this agreement.* 
'He who makes peace in the heavens, may He make peace for us and for all of Israel, and let us say, amen.'*













						Moving conversation with the Jews of Abu Dhabi
					

Diaspora Affairs Minister holds conversation with leader of UAE Jewish community after the nation signs a peace deal with Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Mazal Tov! Bride ascends Mount Moriah before wedding













						הר הבית חדשות
					

עדכונים וחדשות על הר הבית, הלכות ומאמרים תורניים בנושא.




					har-habait.org
				



*


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - Re'eh 2020*

The story of the Temple grassroots movement...


----------



## rylah

*Mizmor Shir - Nigun Ba'al Shem Tov (Ba'al Shem Tov's melody)*

The melody of Rabbi Yisrael ben-Eli'ezer Ztzvk"l to the House of David ben-Yishay A"H.

Peaceful and enjoyable Shabat to all - Shabat Shalom


----------



## rylah

*'Omer Adam in negotiations to perform in the UAE*


After conquering Israeli stages the successful singer, 'Omer Adam is on his way to win hearts in United Arab Emirates. The agreement with the United Arab Emirates is also good for Israeli music, at least for the person himself, because according to sources in the music industry, the singer who is considered one of the most beloved and played Israeli singers there, is negotiating a special show in the Emirates. The connection was born out of Adam's good relationship with the Jewish community there.

It all started a few months ago when a man sent a greeting to one of the members of the royal family in Abu Dhabi and thanked him for his support of the Jewish community, and this past weekend he received according to sources involved details of the greeting plus an invitation to visit. In the video, he thanked Caliph and Adam for the blessings and said he hopes to see him there soon. In addition, Adam received congratulations from the President of the Jewish Community in the Emirates, Solly Wolf, who thanked him for the good friendships and warm words. And now, as mentioned, it can be said that behind the scenes negotiations are taking place between the parties for a special show of a person. If things work out properly, Adam will be the first Israeli singer to perform there after the signing of the agreement. There is no doubt that this is a tremendous achievement for a singer who managed to break every record in Israel and is considered the most successful singer in the country.

'Ofer Menachem, 'Omar Adam's Public Relations Manager responded: "I confirm that the details are correct".


----------



## rylah

*A River Runs Through It*
The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She’an Valley in northern Israel.
_Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90_






More amazing photos:








						A River Runs Through It
					

The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She'an Valley in northern Israel.  Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *A River Runs Through It*
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She’an Valley in northern Israel.
> _Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She'an Valley in northern Israel.  Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



And if we could only drive over in to Lebanon, admire the landscape; and vice versa.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A River Runs Through It*
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She’an Valley in northern Israel.
> _Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She'an Valley in northern Israel.  Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we could only drive over in to Lebanon, admire the landscape; and vice versa.
Click to expand...


Soon next year Inshallah.


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem: 3 Corona Patients Treated with Passive Vaccine Fully Recover
					

Three Coronavirus (COVID-19) patients treated at Hadassah Hospital in Jerusalem with an experimental passive vaccine treatment by administering Immunoglobulin G (IgG) have fully recovered, giving hope




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Mindful

I don’t understand it.

If they tell us to keep washing our hands, because it kills the virus, then why do we need vaccines and masks, and all the rest of it?


----------



## rylah

*Avraham Tal - Shavu'ah Tov (Have A Good Week)*


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> I don’t understand it.
> 
> If they tell us to keep washing our hands, because it kills the virus, then why do we need vaccines and masks, and all the rest of it?



That's until we know exactly.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A River Runs Through It*
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She’an Valley in northern Israel.
> _Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She'an Valley in northern Israel.  Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we could only drive over in to Lebanon, admire the landscape; and vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon next year Inshallah.
Click to expand...


A road trip, all through Lebanon, Israel, Jordan.

Shame about Syria. Some lovely things to see there too.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A River Runs Through It*
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She’an Valley in northern Israel.
> _Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A River Runs Through It
> 
> 
> The Amal Stream running through Kibbutz Nir David in the Beit She'an Valley in northern Israel.  Photos by Menachem Lederman & Nati Shohat/Flash 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we could only drive over in to Lebanon, admire the landscape; and vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon next year Inshallah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A road trip, all through Lebanon, Israel, Jordan.
> 
> Shame about Syria. Some lovely things to see there too.
Click to expand...


Well, think about this way, once our neighbors get to make that trip,
they'll do the 2+2 about their govt's...

Same thing I've been hearing from Arabs after visiting relatives in Jordan,
they may hate the Jewish state, but they know...Israel is like a pearl, the "apple of His eye".


----------



## rylah

*Elkana Martziano - Avinu Makenu *

_Our Father our King
Our prayer receive, 
Bless our home
Give Shalom on Yisrael_


----------



## rylah

*One of the Largest Waves of Aliyah Has Begun*

One of the ramifications of the Covid-19 pandemic is that it has accelerated the decision-making process for many who had already been thinking of settling in Israel. But even those who never seriously considered Aliyah before have now changed their mind due to the rising anti-Semitism across the globe. As a result, the last few months have seen thousands of families inquiring and registering for Aliyah.

One of the leading locations for the English-speaking community in Israel is Ramat Givat Zeev, a unique, warm community that attracts hundreds of families from places like Monsey and The Five Towns.

The Kass Group, which established the neighborhood, reports that the demand is so strong that people are purchasing apartments over the phone and are not willing to wait with purchase.

The Kass Group, one of the leading real estate developers in Israel, has sent representatives to the US to help complete the purchases, remarking that the demand is unprecedented. They believe the units in the luxurious Ramat Givat Zeev neighborhood will be sold out within a month.

Economic experts are advising buyers to move forward without delay. Israel’s housing shortage, which reached crisis levels in the last decade, has become even more severe during the pandemic since the municipal planning institutions have been closed for several months. This shortage, together with soaring demand by foreign residents, means that prices will be skyrocketing.













						One of the Largest Waves of Aliyah Has Begun
					

One of the ramifications of the Covid-19 pandemic is that it has accelerated the decision-making process for many who had already been thinking of settling in Israel. But even those who never seriousl




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Ben El Tavori with Static and Nasrin Bracha Kadri -Habib Albi*

Not exactly my cup of tea,
though after checking up on latest American mainstream,
couldn't help but notice it's all done in good taste, same 'crazy', not vulgar.


----------



## rylah

*He Came From Botswana to Tel Aviv to Bring Investors back to Africa! #404*

My friend Caleb Zipperstein from Empower Africa told me that a senior representative from Botswana Investment Promotion Agency was visiting Israel and that he could arrange a face to face. I was all over that. Was super awesome to meet Julius Tsheko! Also? Loved that jacket!! 

Then went to meet an old friend launching a new service you are going to want to hear about. Yirmi Berzon, who is not on FB, is launching TCS, which unifies all your communication including cell service, internet, cable TV, and more under one roof. Super cool day meeting some awesome people!


----------



## rylah

*'Omri Casspi Podcast with 'Amit Segal*

'Amit Segal is one of the most influential journalists in Israel,
started his professional career at 17, but already appeared
as a young journalist on TV shows in his early teens.

Discussing constitution in Israel, separation of religion and state, basketball and more.


----------



## rylah

*LIVE Middle East expert Dr. Mordechai Kedar on the UAE-ISRAEL "ABRAHAM ACCORDS" - with Yishai Fleisher*

That's THE review I've been waiting for...


----------



## rylah

*'Omer Adam - Timhal Li*

Released on the eve of month of Elul.

Rosh Hodesh Tov uMvurach!


----------



## rylah

Wow! All the stars got along perfectly for this marriage proposal 

So that too happened this week at Khan Wells - amid a barrage of Perseids, crowds of people coming to the desert, star gazing and photography workshops - we were privileged to be part of the cosmic backdrop to Mike and Yuval's heavenly marriage proposal.


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion 'Shoftim'- Anoint a king?*

Only 7 decades ago today's reality was considered a 2000 year old distant dream.

Imagine folks, just imagine a reality in which we have a king...

_"If You will, that ain't a legend"_ - Binyamin Z. Herzl Ztz"l

Shabat Shalom to all 

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Wow! All the stars got along perfectly for this marriage proposal
> 
> So that too happened this week at Khan Wells - amid a barrage of Perseids, crowds of people coming to the desert, star gazing and photography workshops - we were privileged to be part of the cosmic backdrop to Mike and Yuval's heavenly marriage proposal.


Great photo!

BTW, aren't you glad that I started this thread for you?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! All the stars got along perfectly for this marriage proposal
> 
> So that too happened this week at Khan Wells - amid a barrage of Perseids, crowds of people coming to the desert, star gazing and photography workshops - we were privileged to be part of the cosmic backdrop to Mike and Yuval's heavenly marriage proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo!
> 
> BTW, aren't you glad that I started this thread for you?
Click to expand...

I am. I presumed any thread you started would be nothing more than a wasteland for your YouTube videos.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


>


Israel could end its war today if it wanted to.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel could end its war today if it wanted to.
Click to expand...


Like ceasing to exist?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! All the stars got along perfectly for this marriage proposal
> 
> So that too happened this week at Khan Wells - amid a barrage of Perseids, crowds of people coming to the desert, star gazing and photography workshops - we were privileged to be part of the cosmic backdrop to Mike and Yuval's heavenly marriage proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo!
> 
> BTW, aren't you glad that I started this thread for you?
Click to expand...


Well, you didn't start it 'for me',
and sure didn't expect a descendant of former dhimmis to tell the story.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel could end its war today if it wanted to.
Click to expand...


Indeed, all our neighbors know,
we can end any war in matter of hours.

But reforming Islam takes more sophistication and time, which we have.


----------



## rylah

*'The next wave of Aliyah will be unlike any other'*

_*The coronavirus pandemic and anti-Semitism are fueling a wave of immigration to Israel unlike previous waves.*_

Dr. Sam Minskoff, a licensed clinical psychologist and Aliyah consultant, talks about the growing wave of Aliyah resulting from coronavirus and the impact this will have on the Jews wherever they are.

The now happening Aliyah will be unlike any other ‘period of Aliyah’ according to Minskoff. He advises like many others have, to take heed and come home to Israel before it is too late.

He discusses the notion that Aliyah is not as easy as one would like and certainly not as impossible as many fear. Neima HaLevi, an 11-year-old guest on the show, gives her ideas about Aliyah to children and parents.













						'The next wave of Aliyah will be unlike any other'
					

The coronavirus pandemic and anti-Semitism are fueling a wave of immigration to Israel unlike previous waves.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




(Comment)

Well, what if I said they don't even tell the half of it,
folks don't have even a slightest idea who're coming next...

Meet family:


----------



## rylah

*Shoftim: The Jerusalem Police Officer*
*How Israel's first Chief Rabbi and a Jewish British policemen helped illegal immigrants*

_“Appoint judges and police in all of your cities.._.” (Deut. 16:18)

Rav Kook was overjoyed with the good news: David Tidhar, a Jewish officer serving in the British Mandatory police force, had announced that he was engaged to be married. The rabbi insisted that the wedding be held in his own residence and that he would provide the wedding meal. Rav Kook even invited students from the yeshiva to join in the festivities.

Many people were surprised. Why was Rav Kook so fond of this particular policeman?

Rav Kook explained that David Tidhar had _zekhut_ _avot_ - ancestral merits. His father, Reb Moshe Betzalel Todrosovich, was a wealthy Jaffa philanthropist who had been instrumental in bringing Rav Kook to serve as rabbi of Jaffa. Reb Moshe Betzalel supported numerous religious projects in Jaffa, especially anything related to Jewish education and assisting those in need. This fine man, Rav Kook declared, is certainly deserving of our thanks and gratitude.

But Rav Kook’s appreciation of David Tidhar was also based on his appreciation for the young man’s own character and deeds. Their close ties took on greater importance when Tidhar became an officer in the Jerusalem police force. The Chief Rabbi would often turn to him for assistance in releasing a prisoner or to ameliorate a prisoner’s conditions in jail.

On one unusual occasion, however, Rav Kook requested Tidhar’s help in placing a man under arrest.

A certain resident of Jerusalem had decided to abandon his family, intending on leaving his wife without a proper divorce. Lacking an official bill of divorce (a _get_), the poor woman would become an _agunah_, trapped in her marriage and unable to remarry.

The scoundrel intended to flee Jerusalem on the early morning train. Legally, there was no way to stop him. The request to detain him had been submitted to the regional court, but the order could only be approved after the judge arrived at ten o'clock mid-morning.

Hearing of the situation, Rav Kook turned to Tidhar. The resourceful police officer came up with an unconventional solution to deal with the case. He dispatched an undercover detective to the train station. The detective found an excuse to start a fight with the man. The altercation began with harsh words and quickly progressed to fisticuffs.

Policemen instantly appeared and arrested the two brawlers, hauling them into the Me'ah She'arim police station. At that point, Tidhar arrived at the station. He detained the man until Rav Kook sent word that the court order had been obtained. He was then able to officially place the man under arrest.

*The Would-Be Expulsion*
In another incident, Tidhar sought to prevent the deportation of Jewish immigrants - a deportation that he himself had been detailed to carry out.

The British passport office sent Tidhar a long list of illegal immigrants. The list included many details: names, addresses, ages, and so on. Tidhar was astounded. How had the British obtained so much information about the immigrants?

The answer was not long in coming. British immigration officials had posed as Jewish aid workers, going from house to house in the Jerusalem neighborhoods. Using this ploy, they tricked the immigrants into divulging their identifying details.

As police commander, Tidhar was the officer ordered to expel forty hapless families - on the day before Yom Kippur! It would have been a heart-breaking sight. Tidhar met with the Jewish city council. He requested that the refugees be provided with food and clothing, and he gave them a twelve-hour reprieve before executing the deportation.

The council’s immigration department agreed. They provided for the immigrants’ immediate needs and secretly transferred them to distant neighborhoods, thus forestalling the deportation orders.

In order to assist the refugees, Tidhar needed to work on Yom Kippur. Following Rav Kook’s advice, he dressed as an Arab. This way, the Jewish immigrants would not be disturbed by the sight of a Jew desecrating the holiest day of the year - even if his labors were for their own benefit.

“There are two men,” Rav Kook would say, “who assist me in maintaining order in religious affairs in Jerusalem. The first is the British High Commissioner, Herbert Samuel. And the second is police officer David Tidhar.”

“However, there is a difference between the two,” the rabbi observed. “The commissioner always confers first with his legal advisor, so his assistance is often delayed. Officer Tidhar, on the other hand, is diligent and energetic. He does whatever he promises, quickly overcoming all obstacles.”

David Tidhar admitted, “The British officers thought that they were my commanding officers. But my true commanding officer was Rav Kook. For me, any request of the rabbi was an order, which I tried to discharge to the best of my ability. I considered it a great privilege to fulfill the Chief Rabbi’s wishes.”

(Stories from the Land of Israel. Adapted from _Hayei_ _HaRe’iyah_, pp. 303-304; _Malachim Kivnei Adam_, p. 151, sent to Arutz Sheva by Rabbi Chanan Morrison, ravkooktorah.org)






See also: The King's Torah Scroll









						Shoftim: The Jerusalem Police Officer
					

How Israel's first Ashkenazic Chief Rabbi helped illegal immigrants helped by a Jewish British policemen.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Rav Kook’s Vision – On His 84th Yahrzeit
					

Tuesday, the third of Elul, marked the 84th yahrzeit of Rav Avraham Yitzhak HaKohen Kook, a brilliant gaon who served as the first Ashkenazi chief rabbi of Palestine.To mark the occasion, The Jewi




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Eyal Salem - HaTzayar (The painter)*

And if wish to run away
Don't let me, don't ease on me
And if I say I'm tired, don't believe me
For it's not me

It's the painter who paints me lies
And puts off my heart with cold water
But in one thing I'm certain
That if I fall You are my strength

Sometimes this journey is big on me
And it seems my life is too hard
An 'old fool' ties my hands, leave
He says to me, you better not
Sometimes he sounds so real
But it's at all not true

Father tell him enough
That he leaves me
I want only You
In my life and even in my passing
For to You is my passion,
That's the melody of Nishmati (my soul)

And if I cry out loud that I'm miserable
Don't listen to me, only wait for me
For I have fallen stood up
I was naive, caught me again,
This is the painter who paints me lies
And puts off my heart with cold water
But in one thing I'm certain
That if I fall You are my strength


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Oury Sherki - The peace agreement with the Emirates is a significant event that wasn't alike for thousands of years!*

"Hello to all the children of the world. We're witnessing in our days very significant events that wasn't alike for thousands of years. We already got used to that along the recent decades, the Christian world, or former-Christian world managed to overcome a theological block, and started it's connection and to rethink its relationship, both theologically and humanely with the nation of Israel. Now we're seeing the opening of the gates of the Muslim community in the world. After we've already seen the opening of the gates in peace agreements with countries like Egypt and Jordan, now we're meeting with the ideological core of the Muslim world, countries that are explicitly Muslim - the Emirates and the Persian gulf.

And here begs the question - what should we expect?
On the one hand it's a great joy for us , that eventually Ishmael and his students are returning to the House of Avraham A"H. Only this thing requires clarification of the element of truth. 

Whether this return is in denial of the purpose of Israel, and rejection of the holiness of the Temple, chosen by HaShem to make His presence in the nation of Israel, and from that in the entire world. And the claim continues that, supposedly this place is a sort of a mosque and  Jews have no place in it, Here we cannot accept this idea.

However we believe that processes are gradual, slowly slowly the ears of Ishmael will get used to hearing the word of G-d that is on the mouths of Israel. And the angel already told to Hagar, mother of Ishmael "return to your mistress" (Ber. 16:9).

This means that Islam has to recognize what it really is - a daughter religion of Judaism, and not its replacement. The Quran is built on the basis of Tanach and not instead of it. The moment this issue is recognized, and there're signs that indeed this is beginning to spark among our Muslim brothers, then really we have hope to establish a true dialogue, in which the children of Ishmael and the children of Israel will meet to build the real connection that holds them together, and passing of G-d word to the nations, and from the Ishmaelite nation to the whole world, in peaceful and brotherly manner, and not through war as it was common until now.

And here great hopes are before us.
The future is open."


----------



## rylah

*Daniel Sa'adon - HaTikvah*



**


----------



## Mindful

*Anti-Israel Libel: A Translation of Israel’s National Anthem ‘Hatikvah’*
By
David Lange
-
August 26, 2020

An anti-Israel Facebook page called I Hate Israel The Root of Terrorism (not the catchiest title, I know) has published a post showing what they claim is a translation of the Israeli national anthem Hativkah.

In fact, this supposed translation has been making the rounds for a while.

I



Naturally, it is an outright lie. The first clue should have been how there are 8 short lines in Hebrew but somehow 13 long ones in their English translation.
Here is the real translation:


> As long as in the heart within,
> The Jewish soul yearns,
> And toward the eastern edges, onward,
> An eye gazes toward Zion.
> Our hope is not yet lost,
> The hope that is two-thousand years old,
> To be a free nation in our land,
> The Land of Zion, Jerusalem



Anti-Israel Libel: A Translation of Israel's National Anthem 'Hatikvah'


----------



## rylah

*Dolly and Fen with Diklah, 'Idan Haviv and Mark Elyahu - VeAz At Tire'e (And Then You'll See)*

Lots of people ask us endlessly what they meant when we wrote the phrase "a crying heart must not be corrected" - that is what they meant: when a person goes through a huge crisis to the point of tears only time will heal the pain. To heal and come to terms with the pain, do not put on a band-aid - there are no shortcuts. Time has the cure for everything.

In such an insane period of social distance we sought the way to connect and bring back everyone together through music. "Then You'll See," a song written about a year and a half ago when we sat together one night during a period of change and separation in our lives, was written as a prayer for optimism and infinite happiness. The song has found its amazing way out now after a long search for the exact combination that will penetrate deepest into the heart performed by Diklah and 'Idan Haviv.


During the creation of the script and the clip, when we were looking for the perfect casting we came across Zehava, a 70 year old from Mikhmoret who has an amazing story and a glorious past of dancing. Zehava started dancing from the age of 4 and from the age of 18 she was a classical dance teacher and ballet for 20 years. And in the role of the young woman we cast her granddaughter, Yuli, a 15-year-old professional classical dancer who was injured a few months ago and after filming the clip was with a professor who informed her that she could no longer dance, and in the clip this is her last dance. The moving story of the past dance that continues for several generations in the family touched us and moved us to tears.

This song written in the simplest and truest moment is no longer ours, now this song is just yours.


----------



## rylah

*Why did the Israelis steal hummus from the Arabs? (Extended Version)*

The Arab world claims that Israelis stole hummus and claimed it to be just as Israelis as it is Arab. This investigative report interviews the real people who make hummus in Tel Aviv to find out why.


----------



## rylah

*Eve And Lear - SALAM*


----------



## rylah

*'Omri Casspi's Podcast - minister of Homeland Security Amir Ohanah*

One of the most beloved public figures in Israel, talks about his Moroccan background,
views on liberal values and socialism vs capitalism, firearm ownership legislation,
parenting experience in a gay couple and more.


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - Making a Living in Israel 
(Ki Tetzei 2020)

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Shavuah Tov *


----------



## rylah

Today, Palestinian Arab terrorism claimed the life of another innocent victim.

A 39-year-old Israeli man was stabbed to death by a Palestinian Arab terrorist today in the city of Petah Tikvah. The victim's crime? Being a Jew.







This vile attack underscores the need for a strong deterrent package against terrorism that includes:

- The death penalty
- Home demolitions
- Expulsion of complicit family members
- Seizure of all funds paid by the Palestinian Authority to the terrorist and his/her family.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli and Emirati youth conduct first direct dialogue*

*Since Israel’s establishment in 1948, it has endured hostility and isolation 
from most of its neighbors and the region.*

Possibilities that until a little over a week ago were a distant dream are now suddenly a reality and just a click away. This past Thursday, eight young Israelis and eight young Emiratis took their first steps on the newly-built bridge between their countries created with the announcement of the peace deal between Israel and the UAE.

Since Israel’s establishment in 1948, it has endured hostility and isolation from most of its neighbors and the region. And while peace deals were signed with Egypt and Jordan decades ago, it is important to remember the Middle East is a complex neighborhood with many internal struggles, and any interaction that included Israel has experienced much backlash.

With all of this in the back of our minds, we met with young adults eager and curious to meet one another as we saw an opportunity we were not willing to pass by. As the CEO and founder of ISRAEL-is, a Tel Aviv based NGO dedicated to improving upon Israel’s image, we dreamed to be the first to initiate and conduct a direct person to person dialogue. It was a week until this dream-like encounter materialized into a two-hour online meeting.

Looking back, I recall meeting people with a spark in their eye and a true desire to meet and converse with one another. A smile comes to my face as I remember my new Emirati friend Rashed, who shared that he saw a social media post from a local Emirati that it is only a 24-hour long road trip from Abu Dhabi to Tel Aviv and that he is waiting for the day we will meet face to face. Throughout this meeting questions were exchanged, thoughts and aspirations were shared and smiles expressed the hopeful wishes of 16 young adults who were creating history together.

This was not the first time the ISRAEL-is NGO conducted impactful conversations between Israelis and their peers from around the world. After celebrating three years this past month, ISRAEL-is reflected on its mission and vision as well as its activities and achievements. ISRAEL-is has trained 35,000 young Israelis with the mindset and skills set to share their Israel story and ran eight field embassies in travel hot-spots through which we have impacted 230,000 young adults. With the breakout of the COVID-19 pandemic, we built upon our previous success and created a hub for Israeli COVID-19 solutions that showcased Israeli solutions for the social consequences of the pandemic. All this strengthened our belief, drive, and ability to create platforms to connect people and share their personal story.

Participants of this momentous occasion left the conversation with newfound hope for a better future. And with the future in the hands of dreamers and doers, such as these Israelis and Emiratis, we can see that future is bright.













						Israeli and Emirati youth conduct first direct dialogue
					

Since Israel’s establishment in 1948, it has endured hostility and isolation from most of its neighbors and the region.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Shemesh*

What a beauty is Hebrew...


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Ben-Adam*

_"Ben-Adam what has become numb in you
Stand up call in plea for mercy"  -Slihot_

Stand up time has come to wake up
To look above, above
Don't stop to dream when you're awake
It's not only of the night, of the night
Tell what is on your heart
Come tell a little
Of what do you fear
Release, don't forget that you

_"Ben-Adam what has become numb in you...
Pour out speech
Plea for forgiveness
From the Lord of Lords" - Slihot_

Wake up its time to look
Deep inside the soul inward, inward
Sometimes it's better to stop a bit
To see forward, forward

Always remember there's someone who loves,
Don't forget also that above is Father who guards
Only you for you are

"Ben-Adam what has become numb in you..."
Tell what is on your heart...


----------



## rylah

*'Shma'a Yisrael' in Ramallah *

When soldiers had enough of Pali mouazine...


----------



## RoccoR

_RE:  Who are the Israelis?_
_⁜→  et al,
_
*BLUF:* _ Admiral McRaven Leaves the Audience SPEECHLESS



rylah said:



*'Shma'a Yisrael' in Ramallah *
When soldiers had enough of Pali mouazine...
		
Click to expand...

_*(COMMENT)*_

If you want to change the world*!!!*



_
_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> _RE:  Who are the Israelis?_
> _⁜→  et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:* _ Admiral McRaven Leaves the Audience SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Shma'a Yisrael' in Ramallah *
> When soldiers had enough of Pali mouazine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*(COMMENT)*
> 
> _If you want to change the world*!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_



That's a life changer!
Exactly the cultural backbone for a much deeper American-Israeli mutual understanding.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
_⁜→  et al,_

*BLUF:* For many Americans, this puts into words what most people would want to aspire to be.



RoccoR said:


> _If you want to change the world*!!!*_





rylah said:


> That's a life changer!
> Exactly the cultural backbone for a much deeper American-Israeli mutual understanding.


*(COMMENT)*

A great theme upon which any international relationship should be based.

_


Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> _⁜→  et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:* For many Americans, this puts into words what most people would want to aspire to be.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If you want to change the world*!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a life changer!
> Exactly the cultural backbone for a much deeper American-Israeli mutual understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> A great theme upon which any international relationship should be based.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
Click to expand...


There was this conclusion I've reached years ago.

In the west, there's a cultural value in officer/cadet schools,
which I would like to see applied in the Middle East, Israel and our Arab neighbors.
Not much as govt's personal guards, but rather as political and cultural institutions in the society.

In many ways, they safeguard the values and order in societies without shooting a bullet.


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - 'Etz 'Arum (Naked Tree)*

These are different days
I'm collecting things
I'm exiting the door
I'm on the way towards You

I didn't leave a thing didn't say to any person
I'm a naked tree I'm a path without departure
I'm on the way towards You

And I didn't leave a thing didn't say to any person
These are different times...

I'm air without words
I'm light without vessels
Waters that make thirsty but wanting towards You

And already passed a lot of time
Maybe You come out towards me
Everything will change
I'm on the way towards You


----------



## rylah

*Nissim Black - RERUN*

Prophecy and song have always been closely related in Jewish life.
The 'sons of prophets' used to be well versed in G-dly jamming...
and of course an integral part of the Temple service.


----------



## Mindful

*National Library of Israel*

All the rascals in the back row, as usual... 
This photo was taken at Jerusalem's "Mizrachi" religious school in 1955
Eddie Hirschbein, the Bitmuna Collection


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> *National Library of Israel*
> 
> All the rascals in the back row, as usual...
> This photo was taken at Jerusalem's "Mizrachi" religious school in 1955
> Eddie Hirschbein, the Bitmuna Collection



Wow, these are the 'soon to be' teachers of today's Bnei 'Akiva...
The builders of Judea Samaria, the emissaries, the future of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

CommentShare





*The Times of Israel*

“The level of workmanship on these capitals is the best seen to date, and the degree of preservation of the items is rare.”
Rare column heads located at Armon Hanatziv walkway, indicating residents of ancient city found their fortunes outside the walls after easing of Assyrian siege 2,700 years ago



About This Website

TIMESOFISRAEL.COM

At popular Jerusalem promenade, archaeologists find a First Temple-era mansion


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?

*


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



International Law?

What’s that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *


Whose territory did Jordan occupy?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
Click to expand...


Judea, the land of the Jewish nation.

Including the east bank.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
Click to expand...


British mandatory Palestine’s.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judea, the land of the Jewish nation.
> 
> Including the east bank.
Click to expand...

Link?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> British mandatory Palestine’s.
Click to expand...

The Mandate had no land, no borders, and no sovereignty.The policy for the Mandates was not to annex the territory.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judea, the land of the Jewish nation.
> 
> Including the east bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.
Click to expand...


I've posted a video to which you respond,
that is already much more than you've brought to the discussion.

So be specific.
Otherwise if its just another one of your routines,
when you're not going to actually discuss anything,
then not sure you can add anything interesting or new

to the usual circus, that we haven't seen.

Got any new moves?


----------



## rylah

*Magen Am expands to protect Jews throughout America 

Leibel Mangel is a man on multiple missions. The former Israel Defense Forces soldier is kickstarting a new program with Magen Am, an armed Los Angeles-based Jewish group that takes security into its own hands.*

Mangel is the director of Magen Am’s lone soldier veterans program. This new effort will not only help ex-lone soldiers to adjust upon returning home, but also use their security expertise for the benefit of the Jewish community.

This new group within Magen Am will serve Jewish communities across the country, with guards heading to synagogues, Jewish centers and Jewish schools. Magen Am translates to “Nation’s Shield,” and that was seen first-hand during early June riots in Los Angeles, when the guards protected the area’s synagogues.

Rabbi Yossi Eilfort, a Mixed Martial Arts fighter, is the director of Magen Am. He believes that now is the time, more than ever, to provide enhanced security to the American Jewish community, as anti-Semitic attacks have reached frightening levels. The organization launched a GoFundMe campaign, which aims to raise $50,000. The program is valued at $25,000 per soldier each year.

Mangel, who grew up in Cincinnati and completed his IDF service in 2015. discussed the new initiative with United with Israel.

*How did you encounter Magen Am?*

“About seven or eight months ago, I was in Los Angeles, and I was introduced to Yossi Eilfort. I had been working in the security industry in Cincinnati. We were looking for ways to collaborate at the time. In that meeting, we sat down and discussed this need to get lone soldiers involved… It fills the needs of the lone soldier veteran community as well as the security of the Jewish community. I got married – my wife is from Los Angeles – and we moved here [Los Angeles], and now I’m heading up this program.”

*Why is this program important?*

“There are two aspects to it. Many lone soldier veterans, like me, come back to the United States after our military service, and the reintegration process is a struggle. There is no clear sense of direction for many of us, or guidance, or a support system. In Israel, we had this tremendous responsibility of protecting Jewish life, Israel’s borders and her citizens. We come back to the States and that responsibility is taken away from us.

“Many people struggle with that. There’s a rise in drug overdose in the lone soldiers veteran community, as well as suicides. They need structure and guidance to get on the right path, giving them a foundation to succeed for the rest of their lives. This program will allow them to continue their sworn mission of serving and protecting Jewish life – here in the United States instead of Israel.

“The second need this program fills is to better protect the Jewish community. As we know, the threats, attacks and civil unrest against our community are on the rise. Many organizations like Magen Am have stepped up with civilian volunteers, putting them through training. Our most skilled and qualified protectors live within our community, but we’re not utilizing them. Why not allow soldiers to continue their training and use real-world experiences on the battlefield to be the first line of defense for the Jewish community?”

*What’s the plan going forward for this program, which is starting from scratch?*

“The program’s structure will be split up into three phases. The first phase will take about two months. We’re hoping to get about 10-14 soldiers in every single class. In the first two-month period, they’ll be heavily focused on security training and personal development side. Every Jewish community has its specific needs, and the rules and regulations of the security environment are a little different than in Israel and in a military environment. We’ll be focusing on getting soldiers mental-health counseling, life coaching, and allowing CEOs to come speak to soldiers and help them figure out what they want to do next in life.

They can continue [in the next phase] in the security industry, or maybe someone has an interest in finance and can build a relationship with a financial CEO. If there are two soldiers working at a Jewish day school, we’ll introduce them to their job sites as we get them the proper licensing and certification.

“Phase III is working at those jobs full time, whether it’s a synagogue, school, Jewish business, or patrols through neighborhoods. It’s the last nine months of a 12-month program… At the end of the 12 months, they can decide to stay in the security industry and make it a full-time career, whether in Magen Am or another organization. They can say they have a solid foundation and are ready to move on to a university. Or they can utilize one of the connections they’ve made to transfer into another industry.”

*What cities are you targeting first?*

“The first run will be based here in Los Angeles. The goal is…to send them out to different Jewish communities. The major ones will be the first – New York, Chicago, Miami … We want to send soldiers to every Jewish community. When they finish their program, we might say [for example] we need two guards in Miami, who’s interested? The base will be in Los Angeles, but we’ll create branches throughout the country and provide the best possible security for the Jewish community.”

*Regarding security at schools, is there concern that children might feel intimidated by someone who’s armed?*

“It will be done in a way that kids will be protected, but we don’t want them to feel like they’re walking into a military base. Many schools already have guards on the premises. We’ll make sure the kids feel welcome and comfortable. It’s the new reality in the world that we can’t just sit by and leave our schools unprotected. Threats continue to rise. It will all be done in conjunction with the school and making sure the security needs are met, as well as [with] sensitivity, making sure parents and children are in a comfortable environment.”

*How can communities that feel a need for additional protection sign up and get involved in this program?*

“They can either visit magenamusa.org or reach out to me directly at leibel@magenamusa.org. We’re happy to field any questions, even if it’s just someone who is reaching out on how to best protect their community. We can give basic tips on how to get started, even if it’s not with this program specifically.

“The goal is to provide protection and security for the entire Jewish community in the whole country. All Jews should feel safe going to synagogue. They should feel confident that when they drop their kids off at school, they will be there later in the day to pick them up. We’re getting the conversation started and empowering the community to understand that we’re ultimately our first line of defense. We can’t just rely on outside sources to protect us.

“If you look at our history — and not just our Jewish history — it’s ultimately that we’re our own protectors. This program is another step in the right direction of controlling our narrative and putting our future into our own hands.”













						UWI Exclusive: Armed Jewish Group Ramps Up Security in US with Help from IDF Veterans | United with Israel
					

Magen Am expands to protect Jews throughout America with lone soldier veterans program.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
_⁜→  et al,_

*BLUF:*  Trusteeship --- This was discussed just recently.



P F Tinmore said:


> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?


*(COMMENT)*

Upon the assumption of the duties, formerly under the League of Nations, the territory known today as the West Bank, became an Article 77 Trustee Territory (1945).  And the Arab Palestinians rejected offers to help establish a self-governing institution.

_


Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> _⁜→  et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:*  Trusteeship --- This was discussed just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Upon the assumption of the duties, formerly under the League of Nations, the territory known today as the West Bank, became an Article 77 Trustee Territory (1945).  And the Arab Palestinians rejected offers to help establish a self-governing institution.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
Click to expand...

So where was the UN when it was supposed to protect the people and territory under its charge? Besides, trustees do not acquire sovereignty.

Nice duck.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> _⁜→  et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:*  Trusteeship --- This was discussed just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Upon the assumption of the duties, formerly under the League of Nations, the territory known today as the West Bank, became an Article 77 Trustee Territory (1945).  And the Arab Palestinians rejected offers to help establish a self-governing institution.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where was the UN when it was supposed to protect the people and territory under its charge? Besides, trustees do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Nice duck.
Click to expand...

They were busy facilitating another partition of the land,
here and in India and Pakistan, the UN doesn't protect anyone.

I don't hear that question from you when a UN member state
openly issues threats to annihilate Israel, another UN member state.


----------



## rylah

*Israel, India close to signing billion-dollar deal for AWACs*

*With tensions rising between China and India, New Delhi wants two more early-warning systems from the Jewish state.*

As tensions once again rise between India and China, the Indian cabinet is set to approve an order of two Phalcon AWACs from Israel.

Indian media have reported that the deal, reportedly about $1 billion, has been in the works for the past few years. It is now nearing the final stage and is expected to be discussed in the next Cabinet Committee on Security meeting.

Mounted on a Russian Ilyushin-76 heavy-lift aircraft, the system has active electronic steering array, L-Band radar with 360° coverage, and can detect and track incoming aircraft, cruise missiles and drones before ground-based radars.

The first three Phalcon AWACS were obtained by the Indian Air Force in 2009 after a $1.1b. deal was signed between India, Israel and Russia in 2004.

Last year, The Times of India reported that New Delhi was likely to approve the deal with Israel Aerospace Industries subsidiary ELTA Systems Ltd. to acquire the two AWACs at a cost of $800 million, but the Finance Ministry had objected to the high costs of the new deal.

Following the February 2019 incident between Pakistan and India, combined with growing border tensions with China in high-altitude eastern Ladakh, New Delhi reconsidered the deal and considered speeding up the acquisition of the systems, despite the price increase.

It is expected that it will take two to three years for the delivery of the complete system.

In addition to the three AWACs already in India’s possession, which have a 400-km. range and 360-degree coverage, New Delhi has two indigenous Netra AEW&C aircraft with a range of 250 km. and 240-degree coverage radars fitted on smaller Brazilian Embraer-145 jets.

Israel has been supplying India with various weapons systems, missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles over the last few years, making India one of Israel’s largest buyers of military hardware.













						Israel, India close to signing billion-dollar deal for AWACs
					

With tensions rising between China and India, New Delhi wants two more early-warning systems from the Jewish state.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Ki Tavo' 2020*


From _'the 80's'_ comedy series...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
_⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,_

*BLUF:* This is some sort of deviation from the course of the discussion.



P F Tinmore said:


> So where was the UN when it was supposed to protect the people and territory under its charge?


*(COMMENT)*

The assignment of the trustees _[(The UN Palestine Commission)(UNPC)]_ did not pick-up responsibilities in in-theater operations until the withdrawal of the British High Commissioner and the Forces of the Mandatory Government.  That would have been 15 May 1958, the day the Arab League launched the unauthorized intervention _(Act of Aggression)_.  The Arab League hostilities effectively blocked the assumption of the UN Commission deployment to assume it's in-theater responsibilities.  The UN then deployed the Truce Commission to organized the cessation of hostilities.



P F Tinmore said:


> Besides, trustees do not acquire sovereignty.


*(COMMENT)*

This is a Red Herring.  No one said or is claiming the UNPC acquired sovereignty.  It was the assigned Successor Government to the British.  Israel acquired Sovereignty through the Right of Self-Determination.  The Arab Palestinians declined the assistance in establishing self-governing institutions _(Executive, Legislative, Judicial)_.

The UNPC title to be the Government of Palestine rested on the A/RES/181 (II) adopted by the General Assembly and carried through under the UN Trustee System.  See Memorandum "A" to A/AC.21/UK/42 25 February 1948

There is an argument to be made that, to this very day, the Arab Palestinians have been able to establish a government able to stand alone without an annual infusion of massive donor contributions.




P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.


*(COMMENT)*

Again, this "duck" nonsense is a Red Herring.  Just because the answer is not the result you want to hear does not mean the question was avoided, or that I have not previously answered the question several times.

_


Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> _⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,_
> 
> *BLUF:* This is some sort of deviation from the course of the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where was the UN when it was supposed to protect the people and territory under its charge?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The assignment of the trustees _[(The UN Palestine Commission)(UNPC)]_ did not pick-up responsibilities in in-theater operations until the withdrawal of the British High Commissioner and the Forces of the Mandatory Government.  That would have been 15 May 1958, the day the Arab League launched the unauthorized intervention _(Act of Aggression)_.  The Arab League hostilities effectively blocked the assumption of the UN Commission deployment to assume it's in-theater responsibilities.  The UN then deployed the Truce Commission to organized the cessation of hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, trustees do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a Red Herring.  No one said or is claiming the UNPC acquired sovereignty.  It was the assigned Successor Government to the British.  Israel acquired Sovereignty through the Right of Self-Determination.  The Arab Palestinians declined the assistance in establishing self-governing institutions _(Executive, Legislative, Judicial)_.
> 
> The UNPC title to be the Government of Palestine rested on the A/RES/181 (II) adopted by the General Assembly and carried through under the UN Trustee System.  See Memorandum "A" to A/AC.21/UK/42 25 February 1948
> 
> There is an argument to be made that, to this very day, the Arab Palestinians have been able to establish a government able to stand alone without an annual infusion of massive donor contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, this "duck" nonsense is a Red Herring.  Just because the answer is not the result you want to hear does not mean the question was avoided, or that I have not previously answered the question several times.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,_
> _R_
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> That would have been 15 May 1958, the day the Arab League launched the unauthorized intervention _(Act of Aggression)_.


Is that what the Arab leaders said they were doing. Of course not, that is Israel's bullshit version.


RoccoR said:


> Israel acquired Sovereignty through the Right of Self-Determination.


Foreigners have the right to self determination?

Link?

I look forward to your duck.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Heatwave in Israel expected to continue until end of week*

*To cope with the heat, Israelis have been using air conditioners at a very high rate, causing power outages across the country.*

A heat wave that has seen temperatures soar to above 40°C is expected to continue throughout the coming week, according to weather forecasts.

In light of the high temperatures, Israel's Health Ministry released guidelines on Sunday for the public to handle the ongoing heatwave throughout the country, as temperatures continue to soar.













						Heatwave in Israel expected to continue until end of week
					

To cope with the heat, Israelis have been using air conditioners at a very high rate, causing power outages across the country.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


There was 20 years of occupation before there was a Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was 20 years of occupation before there was a Hamas.
Click to expand...


Hamas is just another name for the same thing...


----------



## rylah

*3 Weeks After Being Stabbed 28 Times By Arab Terrorist, Rafael Levi Celebrates Son’s Birth*

Levi, who came to view progress on his flat under construction, was stabbed 28 times and was left at scene to die. Luckily a few hours later he was found and a life-saving operations came out a success.

Rosh Ha’ayin stabbing victim: Terrorist stabbed me 28 times, but I won
4 days later, the attacker was tracked and arrested alongside with 3 other collaborators. In his possession was the knife he used.


Wishing Refael and his five Mazal Tov anda lot of happiness.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



A "landowner" who can't pronounce the name of the place?

First get all that figured out,
then maybe we can't talk.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Israeli settlements illegal and damaging to peace prospects?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Whose territory did Jordan occupy?
Click to expand...


Whose territory did Israel occupy?


----------



## rylah

*Avraham Aviv Aloush - Makom Mulech*

Filmed in Galilee, near the Gilbo'a mountain.


----------



## rylah

*Sruli with Eliyah Vahev - Mama*

Zion - Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


The Islamic terrorists could end their gee-had at any time.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Rav Shmuel Eliyahu - 1st Youth Sovereignty conference*


----------



## rylah




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→  et al,

*BLUF:* Peace only comes when all the parties to conflict cease hostilities.



P F Tinmore said:


>





Hollie said:


> The Islamic terrorists could end their gee-had at any time.


*(COMMENT)*

Cessation of Hostilities is something that the Aarab Palestinians have to work-on.  But I agree with the implication that our friend "Hollie" makes:  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip simply do not want a peaceful outcome.

A large percentage _(a majority)_ of Arab Palestinians support one or more Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and other Asymmetric Fighters _(parliamentarians)_. The general population of the West Bank provides cover and concealment in their communities to both members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ). Both of which are designated Terrorist entities in North America and the European Union.

Just within the last couple weeks, the Border Police put the _habius grabbus_ on two mid-level parliamentarians, Abdel-Jaber Fuqaha_ (HAMAS Leader from Ramallah)_, and Ahmed Atoun_ (HAMAS leader from Jerusalem)_. The population is providing support to them. And those that don't are giving tacit approval for their activities.

The Arab Palestinians _(as a culture and people)_ don't want to expend any effort in building an environment for peace.  They are complainers but not workers for peace. They want to have what the Israelis have, but they don't want to work for it. 

The Arab Palestinians sit at ≈ the 37th Percentile on the Human Development Index (HDI) scale.  That is _(for anyone that has been there)_ about a hair better than Iraq and a hair below Vietnam.  By comparison, Israel sits at ≈ the 88th Percentile on the HDI scale. 

Peace is the first prerequisite for positive development.  Currently, Palestine has a GDP → per capita: ≈ $5000 Annually; compared to Israel with ≈ $36,00+.  The GDP - per capita (PPP)  2020 is seven-time that of Palestine.



 Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Peace only comes when all the parties to conflict cease hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic terrorists could end their gee-had at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Cessation of Hostilities is something that the Aarab Palestinians have to work-on.  But I agree with the implication that our friend "Hollie" makes:  The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip simply do not want a peaceful outcome.
> 
> A large percentage _(a majority)_ of Arab Palestinians support one or more Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and other Asymmetric Fighters _(parliamentarians)_. The general population of the West Bank provides cover and concealment in their communities to both members of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ). Both of which are designated Terrorist entities in North America and the European Union.
> 
> Just within the last couple weeks, the Border Police put the _habius grabbus_ on two mid-level parliamentarians, Abdel-Jaber Fuqaha_ (HAMAS Leader from Ramallah)_, and Ahmed Atoun_ (HAMAS leader from Jerusalem)_. The population is providing support to them. And those that don't are giving tacit approval for their activities.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians _(as a culture and people)_ don't want to expend any effort in building an environment for peace.  They are complainers but not workers for peace. They want to have what the Israelis have, but they don't want to work for it.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians sit at ≈ the 37th Percentile on the Human Development Index (HDI) scale.  That is _(for anyone that has been there)_ about a hair better than Iraq and a hair below Vietnam.  By comparison, Israel sits at ≈ the 88th Percentile on the HDI scale.
> 
> Peace is the first prerequisite for positive development.  Currently, Palestine has a GDP → per capita: ≈ $5000 Annually; compared to Israel with ≈ $36,00+.  The GDP - per capita (PPP)  2020 is seven-time that of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip simply do not want a peaceful outcome.


What makes you say that?


----------



## rylah

*Drone drops hundreds of bags of cannabis in Tel Aviv*

*The bags were dropped by the "green drone" Telegram group, which advocates for the legalization of cannabis in Israel, with "free love" being the group's slogan.*

A drone dropped hundreds of bags of cannabis on Thursday afternoon over Rabin Square in Tel Aviv, attracting dozens of confused people, who rushed to pick up as many bags as they could carry.

The bags of cannabis were dropped by the "green drone" Telegram group, which advocates for the legalization of cannabis in Israel, with "free love" being the group's slogan. 

Before dropping the cannabis over Tel Aviv, the group published a message on Telegram, hinting at the planned operation.

"It's time my dear brothers. Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's the green drone, handing out free cannabis from the sky... Enjoy my beloved brothers, this is your pilot brother, making sure we all get some free love," the message read.

The message also indicated that the operation was part of the group's celebratory launching of a new delivery system titled "rain of cannabis."

"We're launching the 'rain of cannabis' project, that will include a weekly delivery to different parts of the country of 1 kilo of cannabis divided into free 2 gram bags," the message stated. 













						Drone drops hundreds of bags of cannabis in Tel Aviv
					

The bags were dropped by the "green drone" Telegram group, which advocates for the legalization of cannabis in Israel, with "free love" being the group's slogan.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Chad in message to Israel: We will open an official consulate in Jerusalem in a year*

The message arrives in the framework of a visit of the son of Chad's President, and in the context of warming up of relations of Israel with moderate states part of which are also in Africa.

In addition to opening of the consulate in Jerusalem, summed up the son of the President with the head of the intelligence ministry Eli Cohen about a beginning of an Israeli business mission to the African state in order to deepen the financial cooperation between the states.  Also the sides discussed an expansion of the technological-defense cooperation between the states. The visit follows with a meeting with PM Netanyahu.













						N12 - צ'אט הכתבים
					

ירון אברהם  ההודעה מגיעה במסגרת ביקור בנו של נשיא צ'אד בארץ, ועל רקע התחממות היחסים של ישראל עם מדינות מתונות שחלקן גם באפריקה. נוסף על פתיחת הנציגות בירושלים, סיכם בן הנשיא בפגישה עם שר המודיעין אלי כהן על יציאת משלחת ישראלית עסקית למדינה האפריקנית בתקופה הקרובה כדי להעמיק את שיתוף הפעולה...




					t.me


----------



## rylah

*Yoni Sharon with Daniel Sa'adon - 'Oseh Shalom Bimromav*

Ancient piyyut based on the Kaddish.
Opening with a greeting to the people of UAE.


----------



## rylah

Madagascar initiates Parliamentary Israel Allies Caucus
					

The new caucus will be joining the Israel Allies Foundation’s (IAF) international network of pro-Israel caucuses.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*It’s That Time of Year Again — Date Harvest, and More*

Israelis harvest in a dates palm cultivation at the Sde Eliyahu kibbutz,on September 07 , 2020, before the Jewish holiday of Sukkot.

It’s that time of year again, when grove workers at kibbutzim are out there harvesting those luscious dates — and there are so many different varieties!

But municipal landscape employees are doing the exact same thing, and more, because those folks are also carefully cutting the palm leaves as they give the trees their pre-winter “trim.”

These beautiful, fan-like leaves are gathered into bunches of 10, which are then sold to community residents (or sometimes even just given away) for use as live, green schach for their sukkahs.














						It’s That Time of Year Again — Date Harvest, and More
					

Grove workers at kibbutzim are out there harvesting those luscious dates, but municipal landscape employees are doing the exact same thing, and even more!




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Israelis React to the UAE-Israel Peace Agreement*

"cc" for translation


----------



## rylah

*From the Slihot - Bizchute DiMaran 'Anenu *

_'Bizchute DiMaran 'Anenu'_ - in the merit of Maran Yosef Ztz"l answer us.

Meidad Tasa, Haim Israel, Yishay Lepidot, Lior Elmaliah, Uziyah Tzadok,
Yuval Tayeb, Shlomah Cohen, Mosheh Louk and Mosheh Duak.


----------



## rylah

*More About That “Apartheid” Soccer Match Between Israel and Scotland*

Following my post earlier today regarding the protests in Glasgow before the UEFA Nations League game between Israel and Scotland, some of the haters held banners saying “Fight racism” and others decried “Israeli apartheid”.

This is the team whose attendance they were protesting:






This lineup includes:

Moanes Dabbur, a Muslim-Arab
Bibras Natcho, of Circassian-Muslim origin and captain of the team
Hatem Abd Elhamed, a Muslim-Arab
Taleb Tawatha, an Arab-Israeli of Bedouin descent
Eli Dasa, an Ethiopian-Jew

In addition, the full Israeli national team squad includes Joel Abu Hanna, who has an Arab-Israeli father and German mother.

Incidentally, Israel’s goal was from a quick 1-2 between Jewish Eran Zahavi and Muslim-Arab Moanes Dabbur.


----------



## rylah

*Jewish men born in Israel, at the top of world's life expectancy*

*Is it the diet and the relative strictness of hand hygiene? Maintaining basic fitness? Circumcision?
Or is it ultimately due to a higher average of maintaining a less turbulent lifestyle? 
These are the possible explanations for the phenomenon*

Jewish men born in Israel, even those who moved to another country, are in the world top of life expectancy. surprising? Trivial? Here it is worth starting with a historical background: The demographer Sergio de Pergola, born in Italy, who is Professor Professor Amterius at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, is an expert in the demography of the Jewish communities around the world.






In one of his more interesting lectures that can also be heard through taped podcasts from the Open University addresses community cultures dealing with epidemics over the past thousands of years.
One of de Pergola's most interesting reviews, deals with dealing with the deadly epidemics in Europe, including the most famous of them all: "The Black Death" - the plague of the thing that killed about half of the European population of those days.

The plague that culminated in 1351-1347 demonstrated in a thought-provoking way how diseases can move quickly between countries and continents: in reference to today it also broke out in China and from there moved to the rest of the world. The days, mid-14th century it moved with merchants on the Silk Road to the Crimea (present-day Russia / Ukraine). There, the Mongols used it when they besieged the city of Kapa and simply threw with a slingshot, the bodies of soldiers who had died from the disease, in order to infect the inhabitants of the city - the "success" was much to be expected. From the Crimean peninsula the plague spread to present-day Turkey and to the shores of the Mediterranean including the coasts of Italy. From Italy it advanced north into the depths of the continent and spread and reached the British Isles and even distant Greenland. A total of about 34 million Europeans were lost in the deadliest plague of all, as mentioned half of the population except for about 35 million Chinese who also died from the same plague.

Still, de Pergola describes, there was a certain breed of communities that managed to preserve its size and even grow a little, while every second European deprived of his life, it was the Jewish communities. incidentally, although, in those days apparently, the mythological antisemitic rumor that "Jews poison the wells" was first spread, all this did not change the facts. Jews, according to the pergola, in contrast to the surrounding population maintained a simple hand hygiene before eating and after using the toilet, as part of a ritual activity, filled the male boys, and also relatively maintained a more solid longevity in many ways including nutrition. That this pattern was repeated, even in relation to other deadly diseases in more advanced centuries such as the cholera epidemic of 1850.

Today, despite the tremendous progress of most of the world including in European countries of course, when it comes to hygiene, medical and health services and of course a sweeping and total change of form of communities including of course Jewish cultural communities, it is still interesting to discover that despite Israel being considered a stressful place to live, And internally on a regular basis, Israeli-born men are still at the top of their life expectancy, close to the Icelandic, Swiss and Singaporean men, with an average life expectancy of over 81 years. A greater expectation for comparison than countries for example with a much larger health and welfare budget such as Sweden, Denmark, France, Belgium and more.

And when you subtract from the equation "Mrs. Israeli citizenship" the male minorities in Israel (whose life expectancy, by the way, is also considered very good - and is damaged due to, for example, significantly high smoking rates), it turns out that the Jewish man born in Israel is in the "top of the world" in this index.

What are the possible explanations for this?
The more scholarly conclusion is that Israeli children, including those currently living abroad, have an affinity for at least 2 of the following longevity traits if not more: A healthy Mediterranean diet: balanced protein and carbohydrates, a circumcision considered by most medical experts in the world to significantly reduce disease Dangerous especially those that appear in old age, personal hygiene is more ingrained and on average because of a large proportion of conservative population - less turbulent life and military service that along with the risks of injury, increase the life expectancy of most soldiers, after physical training that has positive effects on body expectancy for many years following.













						גברים יהודים ילידי ישראל, בטופ העולמי של תוחלת החיים
					

האם זו התזונה וההקפדה היחסית על היגיינת ידיים ? שמירת כושר בסיסי? ברית המילה? או שבסופו של דבר זה בזכות ממוצע גבוה יותר של שמירת אורח חיים פחות סוער?




					hebrewnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Pe'er Tasi with Tzion Golan - Shofet Kol HaAretz

*


----------



## rylah

*Leo Messi will lead a campaign by the Israeli company Orcam for AI products designed for the visually impaired and blind*

The Israeli company Orcam announced today (Wednesday) that Barcelona star Leo Messi will serve as its ambassador and lead a project that aims to bring to the forefront the challenges faced by the blind and visually impaired around the world, and help provide innovative solutions for them using Orcam's technologies.

As part of the joint project, Messi will meet the blind and visually impaired from around the world and they will personally receive as a gift the OrCam MyEye device, a revolutionary technological solution that will give them independence and help them face everyday challenges. As part of the move, every year Messi will provide the devices to the blind and visually impaired from around the world with inspiring personal stories.

The first meetings of the project took place in Barcelona shortly before the outbreak of the Corona plague, during which Messi spoke with 12 blind and visually impaired people from different countries. From Israel, it was Oren Blitzblau, European runner-up in the Paratriathlon category in the blind (disabled triathlon) category and world record holder in the Iron Man for the Blind, who got to meet the Barcelona star and receive the device from him in person. The encounter with the football star and the awarding of the device were a big surprise for the participants.

The standing moved Messi, who recounted: "I met a group of amazing people from all over the world. It was a magical and inspiring moment. There was a sense of immense excitement in the air. It was clear to me that this device would change the lives of each and every one of them. I am proud to be Orkam's ambassador And bring about real change in the lives of so many people. "

OrCam MyEye is a wireless and compact device that recognizes text from any surface and reads it to the user's ear in real time. The device is based on groundbreaking artificial vision technology, and allows reading text from newspapers, books, computer and smartphone screens, menus, supermarket products and street signage - all the textual environment that surrounds the user on a daily basis is accessible to him in an instant.

In addition to these, the device is equipped with face recognition technology and even allows users to scan barcodes, identify banknotes and colors. The device is available in 25 languages and in more than 50 countries around the world. Time magazine included the company's flagship product in its list of the best inventions for 2019.


----------



## Mindful

*Humans of Judaism*
7 September at 00:33 ·

On September 5-6, 1972, 11 Israelis were killed in an attack known as the Munich Massacre. During the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich, members of a Palestinian terrorist group stormed the Olympic Village, killing 2 members of the Israeli delegation, and taking 9 more hostage. One of the athletes present that day was runner and racewalker Shaul Ladany who, along with 5 others, was able to escape from their apartment. Born in Belgrade, Yugoslavia in 1936, Ladany fled to Budapestwith his family after their home was bombed by the Luftwaffe in 1941. His parents tried to hide him in a monastery, but they were captured and sent from the Budapest ghetto to the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp in 1944. Ladany spent 6 months there before being rescued on a train to Switzerland.

 He immigrated to Israel in 1948 and went on to become a world champion, world record holder, two-time Olympian, and a renowned professor of industrial engineering. Today, Ladany is still an active racer, participating in marathons and the 219 Maccabi Games in Budapest. He visits the graves of his Israeli teammates in Tel Aviv every year on September 6th.

May the memories of the 11 Israelis killed in the Munich Massacre - David Berger, Ze’ev Friedman, Yossef Gutfreund, Eliezer Halfin, Yossef Romano, Amitzur Shapira, Kehat Shorr, Mark Slavin, Andre Spitzer, Yakov Springer, Moshe Weinberg - forever be a blessing.

Source: American Society for Yad Vashem


----------



## rylah

*The Lone Argan Oil Farm in Israel's Negev Desert*


----------



## rylah

*The Haredi City of EL'AD - Israel*

El'ad is a city in the Center District of Israel. It was built in the 1990s for a Haredi and to a lesser extent Religious Zionist Jewish population. Located about 25 kilometres (16 mi) east of Tel Aviv on Route 444 between Rosh HaAyin and Shoham. El'ad is the only locality in Israel officially designated a religious municipality. The name El'ad means “Forever God”, but it is also named after a member of the tribe of Ephraim, who lived in this area.


----------



## rylah

*We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours*

*Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'*

We ascended the Temple Mount yesterday. Ten women, including a bride, a child, and a baby. From the very beginning, the policeman said a surprising sentence: "Take your time in peace."

We walked leisurely, prayed a lot, explained a lot, sat every few minutes in every shady spot for a long explanation; we sang a little. Not once were we rushed.

If I had not gone out - we'd have stayed longer. We were on the Mount for almost two hours and met three more groups that ascended parallel to us.

Really wonder of wonders. It was so amazing and exciting and joyful. What a relief and what a no-pressure visit to the Temple Mount. I've never seen anything like it on the Mount.

Such an innovation that even on a regular weekday several groups ascend one after the other, without waiting for a group to finish to admit the next.

The baby who was with us had already ascended many times as an embryo, and indeed it was evident that he felt at home. A generation of redemption. May we only continue to advance to redemption upwards until the complete building and complete redemption, and may a good and blessed year be renewed upon us.













						We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours
					

Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - Playing an Active Role in History*

In this 3-min. video, Baruch Gordon looks into this week's Torah reading Nitzavim to understand the principle of mutual responsibility and what it's laws say about the importance of the Land of Israel to the existence of the Jewish nation.


----------



## rylah

*Mosheh Peretz with Dudu Aharon - Lo Hivanti (Misunderstood)

*


----------



## rylah

*Demolition order for house of R' Shay Ohayon murderer*

_*The IDF is set to demolish the house of terrorist Khalil Doikat, who murdered Rabbi Shay Ohayon about two weeks ago in Petah Tikva.*_

On Thursday the Head of the Central Command Tamir Yadai signed a demolition order for the home of terrorist Khalil Doikat, who murdered Rabbi Shay Ohayon H"YD in a stabbing attack in Petah Tikva about two weeks ago.

Ohayon's family sent a letter to Yadai demanding that the IDF demolish the terrorist's home.

On Tuesday, the prosecution filed an indictment against the 46-year-old terrorist, for aggravated murder and unlawful possession of a knife while committing an act of terror.

According to the indictment, Khalil Doikat, a 46-year-old resident of the Palestinian Authority-controlled town of Rujeib, near Shechem (Nablus) in Samaria, was charged with murder under aggravating circumstances Monday at the Central District Court in Lod, for the death of 39-year-old Rabbi Shay Ohayon in late August.

According to the indictment, Doikat had been working at a construction site in Petah Tikva, after legally entering Israel with a work permit.

Prior to the attack, Doikat had, the indictment said, resolved to murder Israeli civilians or security personnel “for Palestine, the Palestinian people, the al-Aqsa Mosque, and for Allah."

On August 26th, the day of the attack, Doikat took a knife from the kitchen of a trailer at the construction site, hid it in his pocket, and left the area.

After searching for a suitable victim and an opportunity to carry out the planned attack for about an hour, Doikat spotted Rabbi Ohayon at around 1:15 p.m., as he walked past him on the street. The terrorist drew the knife and stabbed Ohayon three times.

A passerby who witnessed the murder as it was taking place, hurled an object at the terrorist, hoping to help the victim. Doikat then left Rabbi Ohayon, who had already been mortally wounded. The terrorist proceeded to place the blood-covered knife to his pants pocket and attempted to leave the crime scene.

Doikat planned to attack additional Israelis, but was quickly apprehended by security forces who were dispatched to the scene













						Demolition order for house of R' Shay Ohayon murderer
					

The IDF is set to demolish the house of terrorist Khalil Doikat, who murdered Rabbi Shay Ohayon about two weeks ago in Petah Tikva.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*National Parks in Israel*

Now more than ever, despite the record breaking heat and continued #SocialDistancing rules, nature offers some cool getaways in Israel for these hot #COVID19 #summer days.


----------



## rylah

*First-ever poll of English-speaking Israelis: Anglos seek to organize politically*

*Poll finds half of the respondents consider themselves Right-wing, a quarter in the political Center, with almost another quarter Left-wing.*

Over half (52%) of English-speaking Israelis, known as ‘Anglos’, think the community should or has organized itself in a manner similar to the Russian-speaking, Ethiopian or Druze communities in order to promote policies that benefit their communities. This is one of many important findings of a first-ever poll of political and social attitudes of the Anglo community in Israel, undertaken by 202 Strategies on behalf of The Anglo Vision.

One in five (18%) believe a specifically Anglo representative or Anglo party would allow them to have the most impact on the Israeli government. The poll found that three-quarters (75%) said they identify as part of the Anglo or English-speaking community. Anglos vote more on issues and policy (52%), rather than ideology (34%) and are more concerned with economic and welfare issues. Anglos seek a more representative and responsive form of government.

Politically, the poll found that half of the respondents consider themselves Right-wing (49%), a quarter in the political Center (25%), with almost another quarter considering themselves Left-wing (22%). In a reverse of national politics, Yamina (25%) would receive double the number of votes as the ruling party Likud (13%), with Yesh Atid receiving (15%) of the respondent’s vote of elections were held immediately.

The 421 respondents to the survey, culled from questionnaires posted online, representing a cross-section of Anglo society, showed that Anglos tend to be more Orthodox, Right-wing and optimistic about the direction of the country than the average Israeli. These trends become even more stark the newer the immigrant to Israel. For example, 44% of all Anglos who made Aliyah in the last five years considered themselves “Orthodox” Jews.

“These are very interesting results which amply demonstrate a community that seeks greater representation in the decision-making processes in this country,” said David Fine, Founder of The Anglo Vision, a group of English-speaking Israelis who seek to coalesce the Anglo community community around a vision of unifying positions that can effect change and progress, and contribute to the State of Israel. 

“English-speakers have long been seen as a group of individuals with no common positions so issues of importance to us, like prioritizing Aliyah and professional integration, having some Sundays off and greater representation and accountability at the political level, have not been given the prominence that we would like to see.”

“The Anglo Vision is an attempt to correct that, and in my meetings with government ministers, Members of Knesset and other decision-makers and opinion-shapers, they are starting to notice that when we unite as a community we are taken more seriously. There is strength in numbers. Moreover, as we see Aliyah from English-speaking countries increasing rapidly over the next few years, so our community will only become stronger and seek a place at the decision-making table just as other communities have done.”

The Anglo Vision holds regular meetings around the country or online of English-speaking Israelis, from across the political and religious spectrum, to understand what issues are important to them that are not currently on the agenda of the Israeli Government.

"It is clear that Anglos are a politically mature community that is interested in playing more of a role in Israel’s political process and asserting the issues of importance to them", said Stephen Miller, Founder of 202 Strategies, who has worked as a pollster and strategist for many politicians and political parties in Israel and around the world.

There are considered to be between three and four hundred thousand Anglos, including second-generation immigrants where English is a formative language, who reside all over the country and vote in very high percentages during national elections.
The survey was undertaken online during July and August with a margin of error of 4.77% with confidence level of 95%. The principal analysts were Stephan Miller and Chloe Yosha.













						First-ever poll of English-speaking Israelis: Anglos seek to organize politically
					

Poll finds half of the respondents consider themselves Right-wing, a quarter in the political Center, with almost another quarter Left-wing.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Shofar blasted in Kfar Shiloach 84 years after '36 riots*

_*84 years after Jews expelled from area, shofar blasts were heard again in the old synagogue in the 'Yemenite Village' of eastern Jerusalem.*_

Today (Sunday) a Yemenite pre-Rosh Hashannah prayer service was held at the site of the Kfar Shiloach 'Yemenite Village' destroyed following the "Arab Uprising" of 1936.

Dr. Rachel Yedid, chairwoman of the Aa'le Ba'tamar Association, said, "It is impossible to describe the immense excitement that grips us. Just ahead of Rosh Hashannah more than eight decades following the last shofar blast in this neighborhood, it can be heard again as we close a very important chapter in our nation's history. 'And the sons returned to their borders,'" she quoted a Biblical verse referring to the Jewish people's prophesized return to the Land of Israel.

MK Ariel Kallner of the Likud attended the event and said, "On Rosh Hashannah eve, I was privileged to take part in the traditional pre-New Year's services in Kfar Shiloach and to be reminded again of the Jewish people's eternal connection to the Land of Israel and Jerusalem. The Yemenite Village was established following the mass Aliyah from Yemen in 1882, but around 1936, the entire Jewish community was expelled from the area following the 'Arab uprising.'"

Kallner added, "The security situation needs to improve, however. We must strengthen settlement and security in the area. A reality in which Jews require special security arrangements in their national homeland cannot be allowed to continue."

MK Osnat Mark (Likud) who also took part in the event, spoke of the excitement surrounding the renewal of Jewish life in the area, "Pre-Rosh Hashannah religious services stressing forgiveness are being held alongside a hostile Arab population in the area. A truly Jewish message," she proclaimed.

MK Keti Shitrit (Likud) spoke to _Arutz Sheva_ after the event, "About 80 years after the British evacuated it, Jewish life in Shiloach, established by the first Yemenite immigrants to Israel in 1884, is being revived. Jews have returned to build new communities here, and the sounds of prayer are once again heard on city streets," she stated.













						Shofar blasted in Kfar Shiloach 84 years after '36 riots
					

84 years after Jews expelled from area, shofar blasts were heard again in the old synagogue in the 'Yemenite Village' of eastern Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Artists - Shmor 'Alay (Guard me)*

*VeTen Helkenu - 'And Give Us Our Portion'*
The book that made the Israeli artists collaborate and discover the light A monthly 5-minute daily Gemara daily booklet.

The 'Give Us Our Portion' project was created from a weekly meeting of writing artists and composers who embark on a journey of listening and sharing a lot of truth to each other.

The uniting factor the book "And Give Us Our Portion" which is published in a monthly edition with excerpts from the Gemara. Each artist will bring his or her own little truth to text and presentation and make it feel complete. The project's artists and composers have chosen to dedicate all of the proceeds to the activities of the "Or at Home" association, which brings the mezuzah light to every demanding person at no cost.

Artists in the video: Aviv Aloush, Lee Beeren, The Revivo Project, 'Akiva Turgeman, 'Idan Haviv, Dudu Aharon, Guy Zuaretz, Reviv Canar, Shlomi Saranga, Liran Danino, Avraham Tal, Yaniv Ben Meshiah, 'Omri Glickman, Zohar Zarkov. Lior Narkis, 'Adiel Barel, Nir Sh'iby, Guy Vihel and 'Idan Bakshi.


And open for us gates of love
Bless us give a bit of Yours
And open for us gates of Geulah
Speak to us give us hope
And open for us gates of thanksgiving
And give us our portion fuel for the soul
And open for us gates of singing
Hug us there's no need for a reason

Guard me, I've distanced a bit too much, plainly wanted to tell You, what words are for
Not everything is on me, how You always pay attention to me what is more left, what is more to life?

And open for us gates of purity
Dwelling of Heavens to You in return
And open for us gates of atonement
Teach us to choose between good and bad
And open for us gates of fortune
Play melody with us open for us a hall
And open for us gates of forgiveness
A day will come we will all sing to You

Open for us open vastly
Have to breathe between the holy and mundane
"The voice of my beloved is pulsating" (Song of Songs)
Want to break down, release it quickly
Wake up!


----------



## rylah

*Emirati University, Israel’s Weizmann Institute to Collaborate on Artificial Intelligence Research*


The Mohamed bin Zayed University of Artificial Intelligence (MBZUAI) in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Israel’s Weizmann Institute of Science have signed a Memorandum of Understanding that will see the two higher education institutes working together across a range of fields, with the aim to advance the development and use of Artificial Intelligence (AI), the Emirates’ official WAM news reported Sunday.

The MoU, which is the first of its kind to be signed between two higher education institutes from the UAE and Israel, covers a range of opportunities for collaboration, including student and postdoctoral fellows exchange programs, conferences and seminars, various forms of exchange between researchers, sharing of computing resources, and the establishment of a joint virtual institute for artificial intelligence.



The MoU was signed virtually by Dr. Sultan bin Ahmed Al Jaber, Minister of Industry and Advanced Technology and Chairman of the MBZUAI Board of Trustees, and Weizmann Institute President Professor Alon Chen, and was attended by officials from Weizmann Institute and MBZUAI.

This follows the announcement of the historic peace agreement, which establishes the full normalization of relations between the UAE and Israel.

The two countries are slated to sign the agreement at the White House on Tuesday.

“The diplomatic breakthrough deal will lead to cooperation between the two countries on investment, tourism, direct flights, security, telecommunications, technology, energy, healthcare, culture, the environment, the establishment of reciprocal embassies, and other areas of mutual benefit,” WAM stated.

The Mohamed bin Zayed University of Artificial Intelligence, established in 2019, is the world’s first graduate-level, research-based AI university. Based in Abu Dhabi, the University offers MSc and PhD programs in the fields of computer vision, machine learning, and natural language processing.

The Weizmann Institute of Science in Rehovot, Israel, is one of the world’s top-ranking multidisciplinary research institutions and offers masters’ and doctoral-level degrees across five faculties.

The collaboration will advance Weizmann’s flagship project, the Artificial Intelligence Enterprise for Scientific Discovery, which will build on the Institute’s prominence in mathematics and computer science, and activate the potential of AI to speed knowledge acquisition in data-heavy endeavors like biomedicine, environmental research, chemistry, astrophysics, education, and more.

Dr. Al Jaber stated that welcomed the opportunity to “collaborate with such a renowned establishment as the Weizmann Institute of Science.”

“Through this MoU we can leverage the expertise of both our institutes towards using artificial intelligence to address some of the world’s most pressing challenges, from COVID-19 to climate change, and beyond,” he added.

Chen said that Weitzman Institute is “thrilled to have the opportunity to collaborate with this unique, pioneering institution and to advance the field of artificial intelligence together.”

“I have every hope this collaboration, between scientists in the same region, will be a shining example of this expression and will extend the boundaries of human knowledge,” he added.













						Emirati University, Israel’s Weizmann Institute to Collaborate on Artificial Intelligence Research
					

Dr. Al Jaber stated that welcomed the opportunity to “collaborate with such a renowned establishment as the Weizmann Institute of Science.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*'Just being here is a miracle in its own right'*

_*After being stabbed and seriously wounded in a terror attack, he was reunited with the medic who was first on the scene and saved his life.*_

A month after the horrific stabbing attack in Rosh HaAyin during which Rafael Levy was seriously injured, the wounded man met Eyal Atia, an MDA paramedic who was first on the scene and saved his life. Levy says, "Being here is a miracle – there's nothing else I can say."

Levy was stabbed in the central Israel city of Rosh HaAyin by an Arab terrorist. He was left lying in a pool of blood in critical condition. After making a last-ditch attempt to get help and managing to crawl to the entrance of the building, the first person he encountered was MDA paramedic, Eyal Atia, who administered emergency treatment, saving Rafael's life. This week they met for the first time since the attack.

Atia arrived at Levy's house and was surprised to see that he'd made a fast recovery and was out of imminent danger thanks to the prompt treatment. For his part, Levy found it difficult to hide his emotions and thanked the medic who had fought valiantly to save his life.

Recalling the ordeal on the day of the incident, Atia said: "On Saturday afternoon, I received a call on the MDA app about a seriously injured man from a stab wound. We did not know we were dealing with a terror attack. When I arrived at the scene, I saw a 30-year-old man with stab wounds all over his body who needed urgent medical care. I stopped the bleeding and he remained conscious, could barely speak and recalled what had taken place. I only understood that he had climbed down the stairs using his last bits of strength, and managed to alert the secretary and call for help. He was in critical condition—very pale and weak."

"I was very touched to meet Raphael again in happier circumstances this time. I was very excited to see that he's had a speedy recovery," says the medic. At first, we were sure he had a slim chance of making it out alive. "He recovered and had a child born a few days ago. He is getting stronger and starting to look great." "The fact that you are standing in front of me now is a miracle in its own right," he added.

Recounting the moments of utter horror just a month removed, Levy told his friend: "You saved me and the fact that I am here today is pure miracle - I have no other word. One great miracle. The encounter was very touching and I was hard-pressed not to let out a tear up. It was both painful and touching to meet the person who saved me. You get really emotional in a meeting like this, and I'd just like to extend a heartfelt "thank you" to Eyal and MDA, I appreciate them and realize that something like this can't be taken for granted. You did everything to keep me alive and I thank you from the bottom of my heart."













						'Just being here is a miracle in its own right'
					

After being stabbed and seriously wounded in a terror attack, he was reunited with the medic who was first on the scene and saved his life.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> *We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours*
> 
> *Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'*
> 
> We ascended the Temple Mount yesterday. Ten women, including a bride, a child, and a baby. From the very beginning, the policeman said a surprising sentence: "Take your time in peace."
> 
> We walked leisurely, prayed a lot, explained a lot, sat every few minutes in every shady spot for a long explanation; we sang a little. Not once were we rushed.
> 
> If I had not gone out - we'd have stayed longer. We were on the Mount for almost two hours and met three more groups that ascended parallel to us.
> 
> Really wonder of wonders. It was so amazing and exciting and joyful. What a relief and what a no-pressure visit to the Temple Mount. I've never seen anything like it on the Mount.
> 
> Such an innovation that even on a regular weekday several groups ascend one after the other, without waiting for a group to finish to admit the next.
> 
> The baby who was with us had already ascended many times as an embryo, and indeed it was evident that he felt at home. A generation of redemption. May we only continue to advance to redemption upwards until the complete building and complete redemption, and may a good and blessed year be renewed upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours
> 
> 
> Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


This has got to piss Coyote off.

And her little Sunni Man too.

But the left's game is over, worldwide.  No need to leak that. It's out.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours*
> 
> *Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'*
> 
> We ascended the Temple Mount yesterday. Ten women, including a bride, a child, and a baby. From the very beginning, the policeman said a surprising sentence: "Take your time in peace."
> 
> We walked leisurely, prayed a lot, explained a lot, sat every few minutes in every shady spot for a long explanation; we sang a little. Not once were we rushed.
> 
> If I had not gone out - we'd have stayed longer. We were on the Mount for almost two hours and met three more groups that ascended parallel to us.
> 
> Really wonder of wonders. It was so amazing and exciting and joyful. What a relief and what a no-pressure visit to the Temple Mount. I've never seen anything like it on the Mount.
> 
> Such an innovation that even on a regular weekday several groups ascend one after the other, without waiting for a group to finish to admit the next.
> 
> The baby who was with us had already ascended many times as an embryo, and indeed it was evident that he felt at home. A generation of redemption. May we only continue to advance to redemption upwards until the complete building and complete redemption, and may a good and blessed year be renewed upon us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were on the Temple Mount for almost two hours
> 
> 
> Rabbanit Rachel Sela ascends Temple Mount with about ten other women and is surprised when police let them be. 'Take your time leisurely.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to piss Coyote off.
> 
> And her little Sunni Man too.
> 
> But the left's game is over, worldwide.  No need to leak that. It's out.
Click to expand...


_*"UN shmUN, our future is not dependent of what the nations say,
rather what Israel will do!"*_

David Ben-Gurion Ztz"l.


----------



## rylah

*Daniel Sa'adon - Live Selihot compilation*

"These days are days of sanctification and spiritual intensification, in our hearts a prayer that we will merit to connect as many wonderful people as possible to poems of Selihot and High Holy Days, in which we ascend higher and higher in the degrees of exaltation, repentance and clarified sanctity."


----------



## Ropey

Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.

But now is Capitalist.

Out of bad has come some good.

G-d will make the rest clear to us.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.
> 
> But now is Capitalist.
> 
> Out of bad has come some good.
> 
> G-d will make the rest clear to us.


----------



## rylah

*OrCam and Messi are Empowering the Blind Community*

Watch the magical moments when Leo Messi met exceptional individuals from the blind community and gave them the gift of independence, OrCam MyEye.

OrCam MyEye is the world's most advanced assistive wearable device that reads text, recognizes faces, identifies products, money notes, colors, and much more, for people who are blind, visually impaired, or have reading difficulties.

“As an OrCam ambassador, I take great satisfaction in helping to improve the lives of people who are blind or visually impaired, by using the life-changing OrCam MyEye device.״ - Leo Messi










						Soccer star Lionel Messi becomes ambassador of Israeli company OrCam
					

Messi, considered one of the best soccer players of all time, will be a brand ambassador for the Jerusalem-based company for three years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.
> 
> But now is Capitalist.
> 
> Out of bad has come some good.
> 
> G-d will make the rest clear to us.
Click to expand...

The miracles were not of his making.

The collective kibbutz was.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.
> 
> But now is Capitalist.
> 
> Out of bad has come some good.
> 
> G-d will make the rest clear to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miracles were not of his making.
> 
> The collective kibbutz was.
Click to expand...


It was his decision at the moment of truth.
Can't take it away from him.

Seriously, You don't remind the past of a Ba'al Tshuvah,
let alone one who has passed away.

Ben-Gurion did Tshuvah in his late years,
he was always in contact with the Hazon Ish Ztz"l all his life.
Even the Baba Sali Ztz"l went especially to do a tikkun at his place of rest.

What else?


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.
> 
> But now is Capitalist.
> 
> Out of bad has come some good.
> 
> G-d will make the rest clear to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miracles were not of his making.
> 
> The collective kibbutz was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was his decision at the moment of truth.
> Can't take it away from him.
> 
> Seriously, You don't remind the past of a Ba'al Tshuvah,
> let alone one who has passed away.
> 
> Ben-Gurion did Tshuvah in his late years,
> he was always in contact with the Hazon Ish Ztz"l all his life.
> Even the Baba Sali Ztz"l went especially to do a tikkun at his place of rest.
> 
> What else?
Click to expand...


Tshuvah is not absolution of the act. Still, the actors following that script remain.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-Gurion immigrated to Israel in 1906 and was involved in the creation of the *first agricultural workers commune*, which would later evolve into the modern socialist kibbutz.
> 
> But now is Capitalist.
> 
> Out of bad has come some good.
> 
> G-d will make the rest clear to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The miracles were not of his making.
> 
> The collective kibbutz was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was his decision at the moment of truth.
> Can't take it away from him.
> 
> Seriously, You don't remind the past of a Ba'al Tshuvah,
> let alone one who has passed away.
> 
> Ben-Gurion did Tshuvah in his late years,
> he was always in contact with the Hazon Ish Ztz"l all his life.
> Even the Baba Sali Ztz"l went especially to do a tikkun at his place of rest.
> 
> What else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tshuvah is not absolution of the act.
Click to expand...


And You know the merit and worth of every act?
Some  just talk, others walk the talk.

Here with The First to Zion,
Rabbi 'Uziel Ztz"l.


----------



## Ropey

You talk like you know more than you do.

That's another reason as to why I do not answer your questions.

You really have no questions.


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


> You talk like you know more than you do.
> 
> That's another reason as to why I do not answer your questions.
> 
> You really have no questions.


Then what's the point...
Already told You, all I know is but meumah.
But have yet to meet a Jewish soul not seeking fundamental answers.


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk like you know more than you do.
> 
> That's another reason as to why I do not answer your questions.
> 
> You really have no questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's the point...
> Already told You, all I know is but meumah.
> But have yet to meet a Jewish soul not seeking fundamental answers.
Click to expand...

The point is that we both '_opine'_.

You sure like to call that word '_know_'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Meet The Jews Rejecting Israel For Berlin | Foreign Correspondent*


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Meet The Jews Rejecting Israel For Berlin | Foreign Correspondent*



Your point? Do you have one?


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meet The Jews Rejecting Israel For Berlin | Foreign Correspondent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point? Do you have one?
Click to expand...


The point is false impression.

It started around 2012, PM Netanyahu's financial reforms pushed Israeli startups to grow global,
what we know today as a whole industry in Israel was becoming the main talk on the market.
This growth was seen as proof of success of PM's economic reforms and national spirit.
Inspiring and giving much hope - a vivid practical example for the young generation.

When a number of anti-Israel think-tanks decided,
to use this increasing number of young Israelis in their mid 20-30's staying abroad,
for one of the main themes of a socialist demonstration they funded inside the country,
as a proof of the reverse of the above described national success, to brainwash the young generation.

There're about a million Israelis staying abroad each year for business purposes alone,
that's a significant portion of the entire population of the country.

They try to make the false impression
that this is indicative of rejecting Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli minister speaks to Jewish Bahraini parliamentarian*

*Diaspora Affairs Minister Omer Yankelevitch spoke on Monday with a Jewish member of the Bahraini parliament, Nancy Kadouri.*

In a post on her Facebook page, Yankelevitch wrote, "One of the goals I set for myself when I took over as Diaspora Affairs Minister was to reach Jewish communities that no one has been in contact with until today."

"I did not imagine that I would have the right to do so with countries that did not previously have ties with the State of Israel," Yankelevich added.

She continued, "About a month ago, we started working with the Jewish community in the United Arab Emirates, and tonight - I was privileged to make first contact with the community in Bahrain through the Jewish parliament member Nancy Kadouri. I look forward to starting working together."






						Israeli minister speaks to Jewish Bahraini parliamentarian
					

Diaspora Affairs Minister Omer Yankelevitch speaks to Nancy Kadouri, a Jewish member of the Bahraini parliament.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Osher Cohen & Yaniv Ben Mashiah - Hareyni Mekasher

"In times of forgiveness and towards Rosh Hashanah that will come upon us for good with the help of G-d, Yaniv and I decided to send you a small and acoustic performance of "Hareyni Meksher" (Therefore I Connect)"*

Today therefore I connect myself to thank
In all ways at least
Today therefore I connect myself to admit
For all my transgressions

Because sometimes I forget the way
But my mouth will always tell Your glory
With all my soul I'll cry 'You are the King!'

Today therefore I connect myself
So I myself learn to forgive

"G-d King sitting on the throne of Mercy and acting in Kindness
Relinquishing misdemeanors of His nation and forgiving first first" - (13 Attributes of Mercy)

Today therefor I fix
Myself before You
With all my strengths I'll try
I'll try to guard my soul
And all Your commandments
I'll make the effort to fulfill
For in moments I lost the way a bit
You've returned faith into my heart
With all my soul I cried out to You King

Today therefore I connect myself - to You


----------



## rylah

The Daily Portion / Grant us peace
					

It transpires that the world can change in the twinkling of an eye, for good or for bad, and so, too, can we.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Malawi to open embassy in Jerusalem, making it first African country in Israel’s capital*

Lazarus Chakwera, president of the southeastern African country of Malawi, announced his plan to open an embassy in Jerusalem during a State of the Nation address to the Malawian parliament on September 4.

“My administration recognizes that foreign relations have a significant role to play in promoting the socioeconomic development and growth of Malawi,” Chakwera said.

“Our focus on the world stage will be reforming the foreign affairs ministry headquarters and its missions abroad so that our embassies are able to deliver on the ambitious objectives of promoting Malawi’s national interests globally,” he said.

“The reforms will also include a review of our diplomatic presence, including our resolve to have new diplomatic missions in Lagos, Nigeria and Jerusalem, Israel. I will be sharing more details about this in the near future,” Chakwera said.

The announcement was met with applause by the Malawian parliament.

Chakwera, a Christian with a PhD in theology, became president in June. He visited Israel in November 2019.
Christians make up over three quarters of Malawi’s population according to a 2018 census.

Pastor Zacc Kawalala responded to his president’s announcement on Facebook, saying, “New Diplomatic Mission in Jerusalem, Israel!!! (Psalm 122:6) Dancing all the way.”

Malawi does not currently have an embassy in Israel, though the countries have had relations since 1964.
Israel’s non-resident ambassador to Malawi, Oded Joseph, is based in Nairobi, Kenya.

“This is great news, President Lazarus Chakwera,” Joseph tweeted on September 6.
“Congrats on your first SONA [state of the nation address] 2020. Very excited that your resolve to open a mission in Jerusalem was part of it,” Joseph said. “Looking forward to continue advancing with your government this important goal and our relations.”

Last month, Joseph held separate meetings with Eisenhower Mkaka, Malawi’s minister of foreign affairs, and Khumbize Kandodo Chiponda, Malawi’s health minister.

If Chakwera follows through on his plan, it would make Malawi the first African country to establish a diplomatic office in Jerusalem.













						Malawi to open embassy in Jerusalem, making it first African country in Israel's capital | World Israel News
					

'Looking forward to continue advancing with your government this important goal and our relations,' said Oded Joseph, Israel's ambassador to Malawi.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The Hatzav Is Blooming Everywhere in Israel, It Must Be Autumn*







The common hatzav can be found everywhere in Israel and its main use in antiquity was the demarcation of lands and plots since the bulb of the plant is durable and may remain underground even after the plant is uprooted, and blooms again the following year.









						The Hatzav Is Blooming Everywhere in Israel, It Must Be Autumn
					

The common hatzav can be found everywhere in Israel and its main use in antiquity was the demarcation of lands and plots.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The Revivo Project - HaAderet VhaEmunah (The Glory and The Faith)*

On Shabbats and holidays, on Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur, we say, or rather: sing, the ancient piyyut "Glory and Faith to Chai Ha'Olamim"

About this piyyut the ancients wrote that it is a song of praise that the angels sing to the Creator, while the children of Israel here in this world say the prayer 'Baruch ShAmar'.

This piyyut expresses the recognition that all virtues and praises are worthy of the Blessed Creator. The glorification and faith is His, and also the understanding and the blessing, to the song and the praise and the splendor and the glory. He is the absolute perfection, the absolute of all virtue.

In Chabad Chassidut, it is customary to sing the piyyut in the majority of the people in the synagogue,
and it has several melodies. The popular melody is performed by 'The Revivo Project'.


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabari - Ana, Ana, Ana (Please, please...)*

Hebrew interpretation of Leonard Cohen's song 'Lover, Lover, Lover'.
This version is about a conversation with G-d...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ropey

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?



They are the ones making peace with UAE and Bahrain and allaying the fears that Israel intends on creating a greater Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wrongly blamed.......LOL!

It's outrageous!!!

Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongly blamed.......LOL!
> 
> It's outrageous!!!
> 
> Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.
Click to expand...


Christians killed Muslims in revenge for assassinating Lebanon's elected president,
35 of the dead  were women and children, the rest several hundred were men,
Palestinians, Lebanese, Pakistanis, Iranians, Syrians and Algerians.

When the PLO participated in Lebanon's civil war,
the Amal Shia Muslim militia attacked them killing 635,
more than 2000 were killed there during the 2 years of infighting.

They never hesitated to sacrifice their own for stupid wars they can't win in the first place.
With billions in Swiss bank accounts, and corruption of everything they touch,
PLO were always troublemakers for their people.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Uziyah Tzadok - Yerushalayim (Jerusalem)*

Be peace in your walls calmness in your castles - Psalm 122:7
Deep inside the heart carved your memory and the tears pour themselves,
For my brothers and fellows may I speak peace in you  - Psalm 122:8
Will never separate from you always will be with you
From now to eternity

Standing were our feet at your gates - Psalm 122:2
Yerushalayim, Yerushalayim
We didn't cease to hope, we want to you
Yerushalayim, Yerushalayim

Yerushalayim mountains around her and HaShem surrounds His nation - Psalm 125:2
In all we walk we will add calling your name,
And in the streets of the city walk around


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongly blamed.......LOL!
> 
> It's outrageous!!!
> 
> Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians killed Muslims in revenge for assassinating Lebanon's elected president,
> 35 of the dead  were women and children, the rest several hundred were men,
> Palestinians, Lebanese, Pakistanis, Iranians, Syrians and Algerians.
> 
> When the PLO participated in Lebanon's civil war,
> the Amal Shia Muslim militia attacked them killing 635,
> more than 2000 were killed there during the 2 years of infighting.
> 
> They never hesitated to sacrifice their own for stupid wars they can't win in the first place.
> With billions in Swiss bank accounts, and corruption of everything they touch,
> PLO were always troublemakers for their people.
Click to expand...

Israeli bullshit, of course. The Phalange were Israeli puppets.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongly blamed.......LOL!
> 
> It's outrageous!!!
> 
> Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians killed Muslims in revenge for assassinating Lebanon's elected president,
> 35 of the dead  were women and children, the rest several hundred were men,
> Palestinians, Lebanese, Pakistanis, Iranians, Syrians and Algerians.
> 
> When the PLO participated in Lebanon's civil war,
> the Amal Shia Muslim militia attacked them killing 635,
> more than 2000 were killed there during the 2 years of infighting.
> 
> They never hesitated to sacrifice their own for stupid wars they can't win in the first place.
> With billions in Swiss bank accounts, and corruption of everything they touch,
> PLO were always troublemakers for their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course. The Phalange were Israeli puppets.
Click to expand...

They had a President elected by the Lebanese citizens.
You call anyone supporting Israelis the N-word and "puppets"...


----------



## rylah

*Nefesh B’Nefesh Final Group Aliyah Flight of 5780 Lands*

Twenty-eight Olim will celebrate their very first Rosh Hashana in Israel as new citizens after landing at Ben Gurion Airport over the last 24 hours. The Olim were part of a Nefesh B’Nefesh Group Aliyah flight which arrived from New York, as well as several Olim who touched down from Toronto.

The flight was coordinated in cooperation with the Ministry of Aliyah and Integration, The Jewish Agency for Israel, Keren Kayemeth Le’Israel, and JNF-USA. These Olim – the last group to be welcomed in this Jewish New year – are closing a notable year for Aliyah. This summer alone, the organization fielded record-breaking interest in moving to Israel with a 150% increase in Aliyah applications.


The new Olim, among them four families, hail from a wide variety of backgrounds, and each will embark on their unique journey in Israel. Varying in ages from 7 to 94, they will make their home from the bustling cities of Tel Aviv and Herzliya to the quiet kibbutz of Nir Eliyahu. Coming from New York, Florida, New Jersey, Illinois, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, California, and Washington, DC, these immigrants are eager to begin a new chapter of their lives in Israel.

“In these times of global uncertainty, we never cease to be amazed and stand in awe of the resilience of the Olim who are continuing to make Aliyah despite all the challenges of COVID,” said Rabbi Yehoshua Fass, Co-Founder and Executive Director of Nefesh B’Nefesh. “Their yearning to return home and actualization of their dreams underscores the visceral connection between the Jewish People and our eternal homeland. Nefesh B’Nefesh, together with our partners, will continue to offer holistic support to all our Olim as we pray for a healthy and meaningful year ahead.”

“I am glad that the skies have remained open for Aliyah and Olim have been continuing to arrive on schedule during these challenging times. Despite the lockdowns and Corona related restrictions, we proudly continue our holy work of Aliyah,” said Minister of Aliyah and Integration, Penina Tamano- Shata. “I congratulate today’s new Olim from the United States who will be joining over 13,500 Olim who have arrived in Israel during 2020, to celebrate the beginning of the Jewish New Year in the land of their forefathers. The Ministry of Aliyah and Integration, under my leadership, is prepared and ready to welcome all future Olim arriving during and after the lockdown period. These Olim will never be alone, as we will do our utmost to take care of all their needs.”













						Nefesh B’Nefesh Final Group Aliyah Flight of 5780 Lands
					

Twenty-eight Olim will celebrate their very first Rosh Hashana in Israel as new citizens after landing at Ben Gurion Airport over the last 24 hours. The Olim were part of a Nefesh B’Nefesh Group Ali




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s DoverTower and UAE’s DP World Sign MoU on Shipping between Eilat and Dubai*

*Israel’s DoverTower and Dubai’s DP World signed on Wednesday a series of memoranda of understanding (MOU) for strategic collaborations in the fields of shipping, maritime transport and vessel production.*

The two companies will cooperate in establishing a shipping line on a direct route from Jebel Ali Port in Dubai to the Port of Eilat and Israel Shipyards will examine the possibility of cooperation in the production and marketing of various products in Dubai.

Group Chairman and CEO of DP World, Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, signed the MoUs with DoverTower, a company owned by Shlomi Fogel, the co-owner of Israel Shipyards and Port of Eilat.

“Part of the engagement between the two countries to strengthen peace, dialogue and stability and promote sustainable development, the MoUs create a framework for the companies to work together in assessing opportunities to develop infrastructure for trade between Israel and the UAE, as well as within Israel and the region,” a joint statement by the companies said.

The MoUs cover three areas of cooperation, including DP World’s development of Israeli ports and free zones, Dubai Customs will promote and facilitate trade between private entities in the two countries, and Dubai’s Drydocks World will explore business opportunities with Israel Shipyards on a joint venture for developing, manufacturing and marketing Israeli products.





The port of Eilat / Photo Credit: Ehud Amiton / TPS









						Israel’s DoverTower and UAE’s DP World Sign MoU on Shipping between Eilat and Dubai
					

Israel’s DoverTower and Dubai’s DP World from signed on Wednesday a series of memoranda of understanding (MOU) for strategic collaborations in the fields of shipping, maritime transport and vessel




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Yeshiva student Eli Rozenberg buys El Al*

*Kanfei Nesharim company owned by 27-year-old US-born yeshiva student
Eli Rozenberg buys controlling shares in El Al.*

El Al raised NIS 505 million in a public offering of its shares this week. When the markets closed, company shares sold at a minimum price of 67.1 agurot per share.

Eli Rozenberg, a 27-year-old New York-born yeshiva student who lives in Jerusalem, became the owner of the company after he placed the only bid at the public offering at the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange.

Kanfei Nesharim, a company owned by Rozenberg, bought a controlling 42.85% of El Al's shares.

The purchase was part of a $400 million rescue package formulated by the Israeli Finance Ministry to bail out El Al, which had fallen $2 billion in debt.

"The results of the offering express investors' trust in the company's business plan and state assistance. For the money the state has invested, it will receive full capital rights to ensure a full return for the general public whose money has been invested, through the state budget, in the company's shares," the Finance Ministry said.

The Kanfei Nesharim company said in a statement: “First and foremost Kanfei Nesharim takes upon itself a great responsibility to restore the trust of passengers, and to ensure the jobs of thousands of El Al employees, and lead Israel’s airline into a secure future. Throughout recent months Kanfei Nesharim has proven its seriousness, commitment and financial ability to help rehabilitate El Al.”














						Yeshiva student Eli Rozenberg buys El Al
					

Kanfei Nesharim company owned by 27-year-old US-born yeshiva student Eli Rozenberg buys controlling shares in El Al.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel and India: Celebrating 70 years of friendship*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongly blamed.......LOL!
> 
> It's outrageous!!!
> 
> Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians killed Muslims in revenge for assassinating Lebanon's elected president,
> 35 of the dead  were women and children, the rest several hundred were men,
> Palestinians, Lebanese, Pakistanis, Iranians, Syrians and Algerians.
> 
> When the PLO participated in Lebanon's civil war,
> the Amal Shia Muslim militia attacked them killing 635,
> more than 2000 were killed there during the 2 years of infighting.
> 
> They never hesitated to sacrifice their own for stupid wars they can't win in the first place.
> With billions in Swiss bank accounts, and corruption of everything they touch,
> PLO were always troublemakers for their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course. The Phalange were Israeli puppets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a President elected by the Lebanese citizens.
> You call anyone supporting Israelis the N-word and "puppets"...
Click to expand...

By 1978 the Lebanese Forces (under control of the Phalange, the Lebanese Front alliance having deteriorated) were firmly allied with Israel and operating independently of the government, and Syria switched its support to their opponents, the LMN. 





__





						Phalangist Party (lebanon) | Encyclopedia.com
					

PHALANGE >Political party in Lebanon [1]. The Phalange (Kataʾib) party was founded in 1936 as a Maronite Catholic paramilitary youth organization by Pierre Jumayyil, who modeled it on the fascist organizations he had observed while in Berlin [2] as an Olympic athlete.




					www.encyclopedia.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GHook20

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *



The Jewish people and the rightful claimants to Israel.

Who are the Palestinians? Arabs who came from other parts of the Arabian Peninsula to occupy Israel, people who prior to the 1940-50s called Jews the Palestinians and would try to kill you if you call them Palestinians, people who pride themselves on being terrorist. In other words the true occupiers of Israeli lands!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*Ancient two-Shekel weight discovered in Jerusalem*

*First Temple-era artifact used to measure two-shekalim unearthed near the Western Wall *

An ancient limestone-made weight, dating to the Iron age – the First Temple period, was discovered in an archaeological excavation conducted by the Israel Antiquities Authority in conjunction with the Western Wall Heritage Foundation beneath Wilson’s Arch.

Adjacent to the Western Wall of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem. The weight, corresponding to the known measurement unit of two shekalim, was retrieved during sifting of earthen fills by the City of David sifting project

Mordechai (Suli) Eliav, director of the Western Wall Heritage Foundation responded to the discovery, saying: “How exciting, in the month of Tishrei, whose symbol is the scales of justice, to find a souvenir from the First Temple period. Actually now, when coming to the Western Wall is so restricted due to the coronavirus pandemic, this finding strengthens the eternal connection between the Jewish nation, Jerusalem, and the Western Wall while offering us all encouragement.”

According to Dr. Barak Monnickendam-Givon and Tehillah Lieberman, directors of the excavation on behalf of the Israel Antiquities Authority: “The weight is dome-shaped with a flat base. On the top of the weight is an incised Egyptian symbol resembling a Greek gamma (γ), representing the abbreviated unit ‘shekel.’ Two incised lines indicate the double mass: two shekalim."

"One of the uses of the shekel weight system during the First Temple period was to collect an annual tax of half a shekel dedicated to the sacrifices and upkeep of the Temple."

"According to previous finds, the known weight of a single shekel is 11.5 grams, thus a double shekel should way 23 grams – exactly as this weight does. The accuracy of the weight attests to advanced technological skills as well as to the weight given to precise trade and commerce in ancient Jerusalem. Coins were not yet in use during this period, therefore accuracy of the weights played a significant role in business."

"Year-round and especially during the times of pilgrimage, the area at the foot of the Temple Mount was sure to be busy. Locals and pilgrims would have traded for sacrifices and offerings as well as for food, souvenirs and other commodities. A weight such as the one discovered would have been used to measure accurate amounts of products at the market.”

During previous archaeological excavations beneath Wilson’s Arch, directed by Dr, Joe Uziel, Tehillah Lieberman and Dr. Avi Solomon, several stone courses of the Western Wall were exposed, after being covered with earthen fills some 1800 years ago.










						Ancient two-Shekel weight discovered near Jerusalem's Western Wall
					

First Temple-era artifact used to measure two-shekalim unearthed near the Western Wall of Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Mosheh Ben Ari with Ben Yefet - Sha'ar HaRahamim (Gate of Mercy)*

Cover of a Meir Banai song,
somewhere in Tel-Aviv a week ago...


----------



## rylah

*After the holidays - and so we begin...*

*The strange 5781 holiday season is over. What now? Start from the beginning....*

"After the holidays" - an Israeli expression for the period after Simchat Torah - has finally arrived. "After the corona" has not. This was a crazy Tishrei –challenging, depressing, amazing.

Tishrei began with small scale slichot prayers, continued with Rosh Hashanah shofar blowing from apartment balconies and in public parks, progressed through Yom Kippur services held early in the morning so that fasting outdoor worshippers could escape the heat, and culminated in a Sukkot holiday held without guests or celebrations. Hoshana Rabbah, the last night of Sukkot, was marked by remote Torah learning that broke all records for the number of participants.

And Simchat Torah, when people are the most packed together? Families in isolation did hakafot in their living rooms, while young children who peeked into synagogues could not understand why there was no candy, no "action," and why prayer services had so few worshippers - who were dancing where they stood and not with each other.

And as the holiday ended with the (traditional in Israel ) second set of hakafot, hundreds of trucks were dispatched to cities, towns, and villages throughout the country with a singer and a keyboardist or simply a sound system. When people heard the music they went out to their balconies to dance accompanied by children in pajamas, while old folks in wheelchairs waved with glee.

The only ones who danced at the empty Kotel plaza were residents of the Old City's Jewish Quarter. The head of the Ramat Gan Yeshiva, Rabbi Yehoshua Shapira, danced alone Motsaei Shabbat in a study hall that in a typical year fills with hundreds of dancers. Instead, thousands watched the rabbi from home and danced along with him.

And what now? In Hasidic books it is written that there are certain medicines which are taken only once a year, with a strong dose, that are sufficient for the entire year. Such is the month of Tishrei. We received a powerful dose of faith, strength, joy, hope, responsibility, creativity, prayer, family, solidarity. May it all remain with us throughout the year.

And I want to quote an article written in Hebrew by my husband, Yedidia Meir:

"Something very festive starts this week and it would be a shame to miss it, especially at the beginning of such a challenging year. Immediately following Simchat Torah, we will open the most basic learning cycle in Judaism.

"With all due respect (and there is much respect!) for the daf yomi (daily page of Gemara), the daily Mishnah, the daily halakha (Torah law), and the daily Rambam (Mishneh Torah), this week the first installment of the most fundamental cycle begins with the Torah portion of Bereishit. The weekly Torah portion is divided into seven parts, one for each day of the week, and it is customary to learn them with Rashis’ commentary.

"Over the past 11 years, we celebrated Simchat Torah in the middle of the week, which did not really allow time to properly promote daily Torah study since we had to cram seven days of Torah study into just a few days. So we started off on the wrong foot, had to catch up and, before we knew it, the second Torah portion of Noah had already arrived.

"But now after 11 years, it has finally happened: a full week to give Bereishit its due. We have seven days to devote to it, one part for each day of the week. We can study alone or with a partner. We can study with the kids, by telephone with our parents, with grandma and grandpa, or with a friend in isolation. During this period in particular, we desperately need these few minutes of stability and daily sanity -- an inspiring routine. There is nothing to lose and much to gain by at least trying to begin this daily Torah study."









						After the holidays - and so we begin...
					

The strange 5781 holiday season is over. What now? Start from the beginning....




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Yagel Harosh with conservatory of Yeruham - Yedid Neshesh*

_'Yedid Nesfesh'_ piyyut written by Rabbi El'azar Ben Mosheh Azcari, Sefad 1533-1600


----------



## José

*AND 50 YEARS LATER AMERICA TAKES IT UP THE ASS...*


----------



## José

Spend 70 years arming a supremacist state to the teeth for it to kill the native population it keeps confined in ethnic enclaves and you'll end up watching 3000 of your fellow countrymen meet a similar fate.

I feel sorry for the innocent american civilians who died... but their country does not deserve the slightest compassion from anyone...

The only thing that makes me sad about the well-deserved punishment the country of America and specially their government received that day was the fact that it was only 2 skyscrappers instead of 10.


----------



## Hollie

José said:


> Spend 70 years arming a supremacist state to the teeth for it to kill the native population it keeps confined in ethnic enclaves and you'll end up watching 3000 of your fellow countrymen meet a similar fate.
> 
> I feel sorry for the innocent american civilians who died... but their country does not deserve the slightest compassion from anyone...
> 
> The only thing that makes me sad about the well-deserved punishment the country of America and specially their government received that day was the fact that it was only 2 skyscrappers instead of 10.



^^^ Osama bin Laden groupie.


----------



## José

> *Hollie*
> ^^^ Osama bin Laden groupie.



I detest theocratic states of any kind... christian, muslim or even jewish... perhaps even more than you and Todd.

But when a 15 year old bully who abuses his classmates gets his ass kicked justice is being served... It doesn't matter if it was served by the hands of a good guy or an even bigger bully.

America deserved the devastating attack it suffered in 2001 for all the Palestinians its military hardware killed in half a century and I couldn't care less who did the beating...

A secularist, anti-religious pornographer like Larry Flynt or an islamic fundamentalist like Laden...

Ça m'est egal... it's all the same to me.

The ass-kicking of America was the important issue... not the political ideology of the ass-kicker.


----------



## rylah

José said:


> *Hollie*
> ^^^ Osama bin Laden groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I detest theocratic states of any kind... christian, muslim or even jewish... perhaps even more than you and Todd.
> 
> But when a 15 year old bully who abuses his classmates gets his ass kicked justice is being served... It doesn't matter if it was served by the hands of a good guy or an even bigger bully.
> 
> America deserved the devastating attack it suffered in 2001 for all the Palestinians its military hardware killed in half a century and I couldn't care less who did the beating...
> 
> A secularist, anti-religious pornographer like Larry Flynt or an islamic fundamentalist like Laden...
> 
> Ça m'est egal... it's all the same to me.
> 
> The ass-kicking of America was the important issue... not the political ideology of the ass-kicker.
Click to expand...


Says the loyal subject of an official monarchy...

But I guess by that _logic_ the  11-M was a justified ass-beating of the Spanish kingdom,
for daring to hold on to al-Andalus and their ethnic enclaves in Africa, on the coast of Morocco.
Only question, when do Spaniards return Madrid as a gesture of gratitude to the native Muslims?


----------



## rylah

*Diklah with Zehava Ben - Beresheet*

Beresheet there were skies
Beresheet the sea was blue
Beresheet I had day and night hours plenty as sand

Beresheet was the land
Grass, soft grass as a gift to her Beresheet

A garden in Eden, a garden without a gate
From skies a good rain poured
G-d was merciful at dawn
And to the guard He gave me you

Beresheet I had sun
Beresheet singing to me were birds
Beresheet the fruit ripened until evening strawberries and grains

I had night, the winds sang a lullaby for me and for you

A garden in Eden, a garden without a gate
From skies a good rain poured
G-d was merciful at dawn
And to the guard He gave me you


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
⁜→  et al,

*BLUF: * Our friend "rylah," has given us quite the gem (Beresheet).



rylah said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

Well worth the listen.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel has put itself in a cage of paranoia.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has put itself in a cage of paranoia.


Is that so?









						Israel again ranks 11th happiest country
					

2018 World Happiness Report— which ranks countries according to criteria such as GDP per capita, social support, healthy life expectancy, social freedom, generosity and absence of corruption—ranks Israel 11th.




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongly blamed.......LOL!
> 
> It's outrageous!!!
> 
> Only Muslims are allowed to kill civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians killed Muslims in revenge for assassinating Lebanon's elected president,
> 35 of the dead  were women and children, the rest several hundred were men,
> Palestinians, Lebanese, Pakistanis, Iranians, Syrians and Algerians.
> 
> When the PLO participated in Lebanon's civil war,
> the Amal Shia Muslim militia attacked them killing 635,
> more than 2000 were killed there during the 2 years of infighting.
> 
> They never hesitated to sacrifice their own for stupid wars they can't win in the first place.
> With billions in Swiss bank accounts, and corruption of everything they touch,
> PLO were always troublemakers for their people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course. The Phalange were Israeli puppets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had a President elected by the Lebanese citizens.
> You call anyone supporting Israelis the N-word and "puppets"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 1978 the Lebanese Forces (under control of the Phalange, the Lebanese Front alliance having deteriorated) were firmly allied with Israel and operating independently of the government, and Syria switched its support to their opponents, the LMN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phalangist Party (lebanon) | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> PHALANGE >Political party in Lebanon [1]. The Phalange (Kataʾib) party was founded in 1936 as a Maronite Catholic paramilitary youth organization by Pierre Jumayyil, who modeled it on the fascist organizations he had observed while in Berlin [2] as an Olympic athlete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
Click to expand...


So for your deception to work you have to jump to another decade...
Why is the compulsion of our anti-Israel queen to lie so boldly?

And yet your Jihadi ass likes it or not,
the Lebanese elected Gamayel of the Phalangist Party for their President.









						Bachir Gemayel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah

*Tomer Yosef & Daniel San Kriaf - Shney Halakim Btoch HasShlem*

Song wirtten by Alon Olarchik

_'Shney Halakim Btoch HaShalem' _- Two parts in the Whole.


----------



## rylah

*The Education Ministry celebrates Alyah Week*

The Education Ministry will celebrate Aliyah Week and the 42,458 students who are immigrants to Israel, the ministry announced on Sunday. During the week, students will be exposed to inspiring stories that will emphasize the contributions that immigrants have made to Israel in an attempt to strengthen their feeling of belonging to the country.

In Israel, there are currently students from 120 different countries that are in 6,337 different Education Ministry frameworks, according to the ministry. Of these students, 7,459 immigrated to Israel in the past two years. The majority of these students come from the former Soviet Union with the second largest amount of new immigrant students coming from he US.

It has been an extremely complicated year for immigration to the Jewish state, as Israel celebrated Aliyah Day on October 25 and the more than 15,000 new immigrants who have made it to the country so far this year, despite the global pandemic raging across the world.













						The Education Ministry celebrates Aliyah Week
					

"The power of Israel and strength of its society are very much based on our being a country that has always absorbed immigration," said Education Minister Yoav Gallant.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Minister Pnina Tamano Shata's Message for Aliyah Week*


----------



## rylah

*Civilian Flyover Honors MDA, the IDF, Medical Staff*

A special civilian flyover was held last Friday saluting the Magen David Adom staff, the IDF Home Front Command, and hospital medical teams at the forefront of the Corona crisis and raising awareness of the Health Ministry’s guidelines. The flyover passed over MDA and hospital teams at the helicopter air pad at Poriah Hospital near Tiberias. 














						Civilian Flyover Honors MDA, the IDF, Medical Staff
					

The planes flew over Poriah, Hadassah Ein Kerem, Hillel Yaffe and Laniado hospitals, and later over the beaches of Herzliya, Tel Aviv and Ashdod.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Government to Mandate 30% of Energy be Renewable by 2030*

The Israeli government will discuss on Sunday the proposal of Energy Minister Yuval Steinitz (Likud) to set the year 2030 as a target date on which 30% of the country’s electricity production will be based on renewable energy, Makor Rishon reported on Friday. 













						Israeli Government to Mandate 30% of Energy be Renewable by 2030
					

The government has been criticized harshly recently by the State Comptroller for failing to properly advance targets in the field of renewable energy and reduce carbon emissions.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Trump convoy on the Jerusalem - Tel Aviv highway

*


----------



## rylah

*Ester Rada with Quarter To Africa - Shalom Aleychem

*


----------



## rylah

*Zohar Zacharov - Albi Ma'ak *

"Albi Ma'ak" written by Hagai Uzan and originally sung by Nasrin Bracha Kadri.
Zohar Zacharov in a performance that got immediate nationwide attention,
and made the teachers fight for him.


----------



## rylah

*The traditional Jewish prayer Gal Gadot says every day*
_*“I thank You, living and enduring King, for You have graciously returned my soul within me. 
Great is Your faithfulness,”*_* is one translation of prayer’s Hebrew text.*

Vanity Fair just released an incredible, comprehensive interview with “Wonder Woman” star Gal Gadot. There are a lot of fun tidbits about the Israeli actress’ career, her somewhat unpopular stint singing “Imagine” with other celebrities early in the pandemic, feminism and her propensity for ending sentences with “dadadada” (apparently its Gadot’s version of “yada yada yada“).

There’s also some truly excellent pictures that were shot with an all-Israeli crew at Caesarea beach. Oh, and Gadot also made a video as part of the article on Hebrew slang words.

As an Israeli, Gadot is _very_ open about her Jewish identity, speaking out against anti-Semitism, sharing pictures of her family celebrating Jewish holidays, and talking about how her grandfather, an Auschwitz survivor, impacted her life. And, at the end of the Vanity Fair piece, she talks about how one Jewish prayer in particular helps keep her grounded.

“I say thank you every morning. In the Jewish culture, there’s a prayer that you’re supposed to say every time you wake up in the morning to thank God for, you know, keeping you alive and dadadada. You say “modeh ani,” which means ‘I give thanks,’” she told Vanity Fair’s Nancy Jo Sales. “So every morning I wake up and step out of bed and I say, ‘Thank you for everything, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.’ Nothing is to be taken for granted.”

Modeh Ani is, of course, the traditional Jewish prayer recited upon waking up each day. It offers thanks to God for letting us regain consciousness after a long night’s sleep.

_“I thank You, living and enduring King, for You have graciously returned my soul within me. Great is Your faithfulness,”_ is one translation of prayer’s Hebrew text.

It’s so lovely to think of this super successful Jewish actress — the third highest-paid actress this year, according to Forbes_ — _offering gratitude to God every day.

Gadot’s career is seriously on fire, and she has many incredible upcoming roles: the anticipated reprise of Wonder Woman in Wonder Woman 1984, playing Jewish actress and inventor Hedy Lammar  and portraying Holocaust hero Irena Sendler. Then there’s her newly announced controversial upcoming role as Cleopatra. (Another Jewish star who played the role, despite controversy, was Elizabeth Taylor). Yet, at the end — or, rather, the beginning — of each day, she doesn’t take anything for granted.

As a mom, I have to also thank Gadot for her very relatable and very real pronouncements on parenthood: “I’m all types of moms. It depends what days you’re asking,” she told the magazine. “I’m very connected to them and I’m very warm, and I make sure to keep the channels of communication open and we always talk about feelings and stuff like that. And then sometimes I let go and don’t interrupt them because I’ve learned when you’re too involved you can actually create problems.”

“I can be hysterical at times,” she says. “I can be goofy. We laugh a lot. I can have a lot of patience, but then when I lose it, it’s not great.”

She adds, laughing: “I think that every mom can relate to this, that once you have a baby, you get a huge sack of guilt, which is something that I’m dealing with all the time. But I realized I can only try and be the best version of a mom that I can be. So I just try to do my best and give them everything that I can.”









						The traditional Jewish prayer Gal Gadot says every day
					

“I thank You, living and enduring King, for You have graciously returned my soul within me. Great is Your faithfulness,” is one translation of prayer’s Hebrew text.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel accused of “grave breaches” after destroying Palestinian village*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel accused of “grave breaches” after destroying Palestinian village*










3 tents is a village?

But then again,
had these tents been set by Jews, you'd call it a settlement.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Torah's Position on Land Concessions for Peace *

Weekly Torah portion - Vayeira 2020


----------



## rylah

PM announces establishment of new Gaza envelope community
					

Netanyahu updates Cabinet on efforts to emerge from lockdown, intention to build new community in Gaza periphery.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Einat Wilf - Jewish People & Ideas with Barak Hullman*


----------



## rylah

*First rain in Israel

*








						Rainstorms Raise Kinneret, Flood the Coast
					

When it rains, it pours.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Yagel Haroush - Lehalelchah (Praise You)*

To praise You I desired / And I didn't know how
For my soul I have worked / And made her an altar
My desire I have poured in her / Of Your bereft desire
In front of Your exalted creation / Standing silent still
Remained desolate / The light of her eyes as blind

If not lit her world with a song
Descends alive silent into Sheol grave

Bless my soul / And awaken from slumber
Desire Your song / For within is consolation


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


In reality, there is no liberation for one without liberation for the other. 

Load of hooey. Israel will never allow equality.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, there is no liberation for one without liberation for the other.
> 
> Load of hooey. Israel will never allow equality.
Click to expand...


That can be said about any living ecosystem on earth.
What country can you name as best example of equality?

Because if you listened instead of getting triggered at short notice,
see none of what you mention actually contradicts what Rudy Rochman says.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wait, is that the answer to my question,
your example of equality is the Ottoman Caliphate?


----------



## rylah

*Torah class in Arabic for the last Jew to immigrate from Sudan*

Suzi Makor-Riel, the last Jew to make Aliyah from South Sudan and her Sister Piath made Aliya in 2019 a couple of months apart in a secret mission while their country was in the chaos of a civil war.

In the Bet Alfa Absorption center the Judaism classes are given in Amaharic for the Ethiopian Olim, but the South Sudani Sisters speak only Arabic.

Aaron Tzuf, who took part in bringing them to Israel tried to get funding for their classes from the Jewish agency but was not successful due to the fact that they do not require conversion unlike the other new Olim from Ethiopia.

Tzuf’s organization The Heart of Israel found a single donor, Jerrald Wiener, that took upon himself to fund the classes. The next task was to find a rabbi that speaks fluent Arabic. Rabbi Yehuda Hudeda, who made Aliyah from Syria at age 16, was found and was very excited about this unique project.

During the first class this week, Rabbi Hudeda(who is also a mohel) was talking about the foundations of Judaism and mentioned brit mila.

Suzi said that her 8 year old boy was never circumcised, and now they are planning a brit mila for him.

Tzuf said “it is so special to sit in Israel and learn about the stories of the Jewish people leaving Egypt,” when they themselves had their own personal exodus.














						Torah class in Arabic for the last Jew to immigrate from Sudan
					

Torah classes in Arabic started to two sisters who recently made Aliyah from South Sudan.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful

Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.” 
By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.









						Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
					

Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Mindful

^ What is strange about the quote is that it fails to identify the precise location of this “Palestinian community in the West Bank.” In fact, Khirbet Humsa is situated in the Jordan Valley. This is significant because in the 1990s, Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization signed the Oslo Accords, envisioning a peaceful two-state solution. Under the agreement, the West Bank was divided into three separate zones: Areas A, B and C. 
The Jordan Valley is in Area C, under full Israeli security and civilian control. Jerusalem is thus responsible for planning and approving construction therein for both Jews and Arabs. Israeli authorities regularly demolish structures in Area C deemed to have been built illegally.

Over the last five years, illegal Palestinian settlements and infrastructure have been built on some 9,000 dunams (nine square kilometers) of territory across more than 250 locations in Area C. This does not take into account the more than 600 kilometers of illegally constructed access roads to these places.

In July 2020, the European Union, Denmark and the Palestinian Authority signed an agreement to build 16 infrastructure projects for the Palestinians in Area C. It was the fifth agreement of its kind. Those involved in the projects neither applied for nor received permits from the Israeli Civil Administration.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com


Oslo expired.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
Click to expand...


Arafat expired.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com



It was an obviously blatant exxgeration
when the media called these 3 tents with 4 sheep "a village"...

Now they also claim "73 people, including 41 children"... 114 people?
Arabs themselves call it - Khirbat (the abandoned place) al-Hamsa (of the five)

Then a simple half a minute Google search, reveals this is what they're talking about:






I wonder, if Jews set a couple tents in the middle of the Judean mountains,
would they call it a village or a settlement?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an obviously blatant exxgeration
> when the media called these 3 tents with 4 sheep "a village"...
> 
> Now they also claim "73 people, including 41 children"... 114 people?
> Arabs themselves call it - Khirbat (the abandoned place) al-Hamsa (of the five)
> 
> Then a simple half a minute Google search, reveals this is what they're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, if Jews set a couple tents in the middle of the Judean mountains,
> would they call it a village or a settlement?
Click to expand...

It doesn;t matter. It is illegal to destroy other people's stuff.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an obviously blatant exxgeration
> when the media called these 3 tents with 4 sheep "a village"...
> 
> Now they also claim "73 people, including 41 children"... 114 people?
> Arabs themselves call it - Khirbat (the abandoned place) al-Hamsa (of the five)
> 
> Then a simple half a minute Google search, reveals this is what they're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, if Jews set a couple tents in the middle of the Judean mountains,
> would they call it a village or a settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn;t matter. It is illegal to destroy other people's stuff.
Click to expand...


Nonesense.

Central Park doesn't become "your stuff"
if you go camping on the sideroad.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat expired.
Click to expand...

And Erakat just died.


Now everyone is waiting for Abbas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Erakat just died.
> 
> 
> Now everyone is waiting for Abbas.
Click to expand...


Yup. And "Palestine" gets smaller and smaller.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Erakat just died.
> 
> 
> Now everyone is waiting for Abbas.
Click to expand...


Baruch Shptaranu Mizeh,
blessed for relieved us of this.









						It is not moral to help Saeb Erekat
					

Just because the media think it is moral, that doesn't make it so. US Jews may commend it now, but they don't bear the results. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Left Upset at Netanyahu’s Inroads with Israeli Arab Leader
					

It was another phase in the rapprochement between Netanyahu and Mansour Abbas that could dramatically alter the political map.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu: The friendship with Bulgaria is blossoming*
*Prime Minister Netanyahu meets Bulgarian Foreign Minister and Deputy Prime Minister Ekaterina Zakharieva in Jerusalem.*






Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu met on Thursday with Bulgarian Foreign Minister and Deputy Prime Minister Ekaterina Zakharieva at the King David Hotel in Jerusalem.

It was recalled during the meeting that this year marks 30 years since the establishment of diplomatic relations between Israel and Bulgaria. Prime Minister Netanyahu and Bulgarian Foreign Minister and Deputy Prime Minister Zakharieva emphasized that bilateral relations are very good and that their meeting was an opportunity to further strengthen and enhance cooperation in various fields.

Netanyahu said at the start of the meeting, "Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Zakharieva, it's a pleasure to welcome you to Jerusalem."

"Prime Minister Boyko Borissov is a very close friend of mine and of the State of Israel and I'm very happy to hear that he is doing well and is back on the job. Please give him my warmest regards."

"Our friendship has a long, long experience and it's a shared experience that goes back to Roman times. The Jewish people settled in Bulgaria in Roman times. And of course, we never forget the exemplary leadership of the clergy and the intellectuals of Bulgaria, in Sofia, in World War II, in the Holocaust. We'll never forget that. And since then we have a blossoming friendship that I had, I personally, as deputy foreign minister at the time had something to do with it, so I'm very proud of it,” said Netanyahu.

“We are taking our relationship into the future in the areas of technology, and trade, and diplomacy and security and every possible direction. So I'm very happy to have the opportunity to forge these very strong relations and make them even stronger and to welcome you to Jerusalem."









						Netanyahu: The friendship with Bulgaria is blossoming
					

Prime Minister Netanyahu meets Bulgarian Foreign Minister and Deputy Prime Minister Ekaterina Zakharieva in Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Tefillin Stands Set Up in Magen David Adom Stations throughout Israel*

Last week, MDA began a unique project in which many teffilin stands were set up in its stations around the country, available to employees and volunteers.

The project was initiated by Rabbi Yonatan Spitzer, an ambulance driver and EMT, and director of the MDA Chabad House, who established the new stands with the help of Rabbi Yosef Nachshon from the “Soldiers in Love” project.

The initial stands were placed at the MDA stations in Kiryat Ono, Jerusalem, Afula, Tiberias, Rishon Lezion, Netanya, Acre, Ashdod, and Beer-Sheva. In light of the high demand for the tefillin, the organization is working to expand the number of stands throughout the country soon. 






Rabbi Spitzer said: “The goal of the project is to create a nice location for the tefillin and give dedicated volunteers and employees a comfortable and worthwhile opportunity to pray. I thank the MDA Director-General Eli Bin who gave the green light for the project. We will commission tefillin stands at other stations around the country. We are already seeing an increase in demand and we are receiving requests from other stations to set up stations there. This is a great privilege that has fallen to us.”

MDA Director-General Bin said: “I congratulate Rabbi Yonatan Spitzer and his partners in this project and thank the donor for his contribution and his labor to bring us together and make the Tefillin accessible to our employees and volunteers. Chabad has been wonderful spreading love and support to the organization. I thank Rabbi Nachshon for his hard work on the project.”









						Tefillin Stands Set Up in MDA Stations throughout Israel
					

The initial stands were placed at the MDA stations in Kiryat Ono, Jerusalem, Afula, Tiberias, Rishon Lezion, Netanya, Acre, Ashdod, and Beer-Sheva.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Watch: Arab Nurses Help Senior with Coronavirus Put on Tefillin
					

The elderly man, quarantined in the old age home, needed assistance putting his Tefillin on.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Official Israeli recommendation: Free cannabis use from age 21*

*Inter-ministerial team for cannabis reform presents conclusions, legalization of cannabis for adults, barriers to use among youth.*

Justice Minister Avi Nissenkorn today announced the conclusions of the inter-ministerial team to formulate cannabis reform.

The Justice Minister noted that according to staff recommendations, cannabis consumption will become legal from the age of 21 and up, along with placing barriers on cannabis consumption at younger ages.

"We will work to prepare a law memorandum in the coming days following the team's recommendations, following the understanding that there is consensus in both the Likud bloc and the Blue and White bloc, to benefit the Israeli public," Nissenkorn said.

Team Head Deputy Attorney General (Criminal Law) Adv. Amit Merri, noted the teamwork that comprised 21 plenary meetings and many consultations with experts and colleagues around the world.

Among other things, Merri noted the consultation with senior officials in Canada and Colorado who are in the process of legalization: "We had a lot to learn from experts in these states."









						Official Israeli recommendation: Free cannabis use from age 21
					

Inter-ministerial team for cannabis reform presents conclusions, legalization of cannabis for adults, barriers to use among youth.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Opens for Jews in the Afternoon*

After years of struggle, Israeli officials have decided to grant Jews an hour-and-a-half in the afternoons to go up to the Temple Mount.

The policy change was announced by Students for the Temple Mount whose members have fought for years to expand the hours that Jews are allowed to visit. 

Morning hours have not changed.







			https://www.jewishpress.com/multimedia/photos/temple-mount-opens-for-jews-in-the-afternoon/2020/11/10/


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion: 'Chayei Sarah'*

Purchase the land or take it by force?


----------



## rylah

*Eliyah Gabbay - Lechah Dodi*

One of the most well-known and beloved Shabbat piyyut is 'Lechah Dodi', which is saidat the reception of Shabbat prayer on Friday evening. It was written in the sixteenth century by the Kabbalist Rabbi Shlomo Elkabetz in Safed. In a simple reading, this piyyut glorifies the Sabbath, and calls us to go out to greet her, as a bridegroom going out to greet the bride. But in fact it is a piyyut written on the windowsills of Kabbalah, and it hides deep secrets within it, and describes the rise of the spiritual worlds on the Sabbath. That is why the great Kabbalist, the late Ari Z"L, stated that this piyyut should be included in the prayer book, and by virtue of its great authority, this was accepted in all the communities of Israel.

This piyyut also includes strong motifs of the prophecies of redemption. We call on the Holy Shechinah - "Get up from the revolution, too much for You to stay in the Valley of Weeping" - it is enough for you to be present in exile. It's time to go out for redemption. We call on the Knesset of Israel: "Get rid of dirt, get up! Put on the clothes of your glory, My people!" It is a call for Jews to shake off the dirt and dust that covers the treasures within them. Wear our true glory clothes. To be who we really are. And this will happen "by Ben-Yishai Beit Halachmi" - the Messiah of our righteousness, a descendant of King David, who was born in Bethlehem (the phrase "Yishai Beit Halachmi" appears in Shmuel 1 16: 1).

Messiah is mentioned again in the penultimate house, which opens with the words "Right and left will burst forth." The poet here drew inspiration from the verse in Yishaiah "For the right hand and the left will burst forth." The Messiah is referred to here as "Ish Ben Partzi" because he will be a descendant of Peretz, the son of Judah, and will also break through the fences of exile and bring redemption to the people of Israel and to the whole world. This wonderful piyyut is sung in the communities of Israel in many and varied melodies. In Chabad Chassidut there was no special and fixed melody for the piyyut, and each cantor chose to sing it in a melody he chose. One of the most common melodies in Chabad communities in recent years is the one that was first sung at the gatherings of the children of the "Armies of G-d", with the participation of the Rebbe, and from there was also adopted for the melody of the piyyut "Lechah Dodi".


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are The Palestinians?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: MORE DISINFORMATION → I'm not sure this is true at all. And I saw the confusion by the International Criminal Court (Trial Chamber).



P F Tinmore said:


> Oslo expired.


*(Palestine Observations)*

On  26  May  2020, the Chamber noted that “President Abbas declared _inter alias_ that ‘the Palestine Liberation Organization and the State of Palestine are absolved, as of today, of all the agreements and understandings with the American and Israeli governments and of all the commitments based on these understandings and agreements, including the security ones’”. The Chamber “request[ed] Palestine to provide additional information on this statement,* including the question whether it pertains to any of the Oslo agreements between Palestine and Israel*, by no later than 10 June 2020”. It also ordered the Prosecutor and invited Israel to submit a response by no later than 24 June 2020.

(*EXCERPT:  The State of Palestine’s response to the Pre-Trial Chamber’s Order requesting additional information**)*

Substantively, the Statement declares *that if* Israel proceeds with annexation, a material breach of the agreements between the two sides,* then it will have* annulled any remnants of the Oslo Accords and all other agreements concluded between them. It also declares that Israel’s persistent violations of these agreements, and its announced plans and measures for annexation, absolve the Palestine Liberation Organization (‘PLO’) and the State of Palestine from any obligation arising from these agreements, including security agreements.

*(COMMENT)*

This does not sound like, to me, that either the ICC or the Palestinians consider the Oslo Accords "expired."  And this leaves the door open for adjudication on the issue of "settlements."  Given that all settlements" are Area "C" locations.  Given that the Israelis have full civil and security control within Area "C."

*(IMPRESSION)*

My impression was that the Israeli threat to annex these certain areas were made to rattle the cage.

_


Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of a Palestinian community in the West Bank that left 73 people, including 41 children, homeless.”
> By co-opting the Palestinian narrative, the likes of CNN, BBC, CBS and other media outlets have disseminated a seemingly agenda-driven story devoid of context that effectively serves to delegitimize the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy Israel Reporting By CNN, BBC, CBS Leads to Accusations of ‘Ethnic Cleansing’ | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Global news organizations have near-uniformly reported on the international community’s condemnation of Israel’s demolition of “a large portion of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Erakat just died.
> 
> Now everyone is waiting for Abbas.
Click to expand...


Has all the expectations of the two competing Islamic terrorist franchises gee-had’in the bejeezus out of each other.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who Are The Palestinians?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: MORE DISINFORMATION → I'm not sure this is true at all. And I saw the confusion by the International Criminal Court (Trial Chamber).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> 
> 
> *(Palestine Observations)*
> 
> On  26  May  2020, the Chamber noted that “President Abbas declared _inter alias_ that ‘the Palestine Liberation Organization and the State of Palestine are absolved, as of today, of all the agreements and understandings with the American and Israeli governments and of all the commitments based on these understandings and agreements, including the security ones’”. The Chamber “request[ed] Palestine to provide additional information on this statement,* including the question whether it pertains to any of the Oslo agreements between Palestine and Israel*, by no later than 10 June 2020”. It also ordered the Prosecutor and invited Israel to submit a response by no later than 24 June 2020.
> 
> (*EXCERPT:  The State of Palestine’s response to the Pre-Trial Chamber’s Order requesting additional information**)*
> 
> Substantively, the Statement declares *that if* Israel proceeds with annexation, a material breach of the agreements between the two sides,* then it will have* annulled any remnants of the Oslo Accords and all other agreements concluded between them. It also declares that Israel’s persistent violations of these agreements, and its announced plans and measures for annexation, absolve the Palestine Liberation Organization (‘PLO’) and the State of Palestine from any obligation arising from these agreements, including security agreements.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not sound like, to me, that either the ICC or the Palestinians consider the Oslo Accords "expired."  And this leaves the door open for adjudication on the issue of "settlements."  Given that all settlements" are Area "C" locations.  Given that the Israelis have full civil and security control within Area "C."
> 
> *(IMPRESSION)*
> 
> My impression was that the Israeli threat to annex these certain areas were made to rattle the cage.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R_
Click to expand...

Thanks for the links. They are a good read.

4.On  5  June  2020,  Palestine  provided  its  observations.6It  explained  that the Statement  was  made in response to Israel’s declared plan to annex “Palestinian territory under Israeli occupation”,7noting that“the Statement declares that if Israel proceeds  with  annexation,  a  material breach  of  the  agreements  between  the  two   sides,  then  it  will  have annulled  any  remnantsof  the  Oslo  Accords  and  all  other agreements concluded between them”, stating this has the effect of “absolv[ing] the Palestine  Liberation  Organization  (‘PLO’)  and  the State  of  Palestine  from  any obligation arising from these agreements, including security agreements”.85.The  Prosecution  does  not  consider  that the Statement has  a  bearing on  the status  of  Palestine  as  a  State  Party to  the  Rome  Statute and  on the  exercise  of  the Court’s  jurisdiction  in  the  situation  in  Palestine. The   Prosecution   has   already explained  its  understanding  of  the  Oslo  Accords  and  its  position  that  the  Oslo Accords  do  not  bar  the  exercise  of  the  Court’s  jurisdiction  in  Palestine.9The Prosecution’s position remains the same.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who Are The Palestinians?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: MORE DISINFORMATION → I'm not sure this is true at all. And I saw the confusion by the International Criminal Court (Trial Chamber).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo expired.
> 
> 
> 
> *(Palestine Observations)*
> 
> On  26  May  2020, the Chamber noted that “President Abbas declared _inter alias_ that ‘the Palestine Liberation Organization and the State of Palestine are absolved, as of today, of all the agreements and understandings with the American and Israeli governments and of all the commitments based on these understandings and agreements, including the security ones’”. The Chamber “request[ed] Palestine to provide additional information on this statement,* including the question whether it pertains to any of the Oslo agreements between Palestine and Israel*, by no later than 10 June 2020”. It also ordered the Prosecutor and invited Israel to submit a response by no later than 24 June 2020.
> 
> (*EXCERPT:  The State of Palestine’s response to the Pre-Trial Chamber’s Order requesting additional information**)*
> 
> Substantively, the Statement declares *that if* Israel proceeds with annexation, a material breach of the agreements between the two sides,* then it will have* annulled any remnants of the Oslo Accords and all other agreements concluded between them. It also declares that Israel’s persistent violations of these agreements, and its announced plans and measures for annexation, absolve the Palestine Liberation Organization (‘PLO’) and the State of Palestine from any obligation arising from these agreements, including security agreements.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This does not sound like, to me, that either the ICC or the Palestinians consider the Oslo Accords "expired."  And this leaves the door open for adjudication on the issue of "settlements."  Given that all settlements" are Area "C" locations.  Given that the Israelis have full civil and security control within Area "C."
> 
> *(IMPRESSION)*
> 
> My impression was that the Israeli threat to annex these certain areas were made to rattle the cage.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the links. They are a good read.
> 
> 4.On  5  June  2020,  Palestine  provided  its  observations.6It  explained  that the Statement  was  made in response to Israel’s declared plan to annex “Palestinian territory under Israeli occupation”,7noting that“the Statement declares that if Israel proceeds  with  annexation,  a  material breach  of  the  agreements  between  the  two   sides,  then  it  will  have annulled  any  remnantsof  the  Oslo  Accords  and  all  other agreements concluded between them”, stating this has the effect of “absolv[ing] the Palestine  Liberation  Organization  (‘PLO’)  and  the State  of  Palestine  from  any obligation arising from these agreements, including security agreements”.85.The  Prosecution  does  not  consider  that the Statement has  a  bearing on  the status  of  Palestine  as  a  State  Party to  the  Rome  Statute and  on the  exercise  of  the Court’s  jurisdiction  in  the  situation  in  Palestine. The   Prosecution   has   already explained  its  understanding  of  the  Oslo  Accords  and  its  position  that  the  Oslo Accords  do  not  bar  the  exercise  of  the  Court’s  jurisdiction  in  Palestine.9The Prosecution’s position remains the same.
Click to expand...


This is all hot air.

Between the river and the sea - all jurisdiction is subject of Israel's sovereign approval.
That court has no jurisdiction, nor set mechanism to actually excercise anything.

As much as the Qatari oligarchs supplying funds to Gaza,
subject to Israel's and Egypt's sovereign approval.

But they can sign something
and try knock at the door...


----------



## rylah

*Israel Launches Plans for Construction of 1,257 Units in Jerusalem’s Givat HaMatos*







A view of Jerusalem from Givat HaMatos, a mostly empty section of land in southern Jerusalem. Peace Now wants this part of Jerusalem handed over to a "Palestinian State". 
Israel plans to use it to build housing for Jews and Arabs. 

The Ministry of Housing and the Israel Land Authority on Sunday opened the tender for the construction of 1,257 housing units to be built in Givat HaMatos, an underdeveloped neighborhood in southern Jerusalem.

Ethiopian and Russian immigrants have been living in Givat Hamatos since 1991, which is situated right off of Jerusalem’s Derech Hebron road, in the area between Har Homa, Talpiot, and Gilo.

Sunday’s announcement is the latest development in the plans for the area since February 2020, when the tender was published for 1,077 units out of the 2,610 units for Givat HaMatos. Another 180 units were now added to the tender.

The announcement means that contractors can submit their proposals to win the right to build the units in Givat Hamatos. The final day for submitting the proposals is January 18th, 2021, three days before Joe Biden is slated to be sworn into office.









						Israel Launches Plans for Construction of 1,257 Units in Jerusalem’s Givat HaMatos
					

The Ministry of Housing and the Israel Land Authority on Sunday opened the tender, a bidding process for the construction of 1,257 housing units to be built in Givat HaMatos, an underdeveloped neighbo




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*En Afek Nature Reserve on a Perfect November Morning*






The En Afek Nature Reserve near Kiryat Bialik, north of Haifa, preserves swampland and waterway sources which have been lost in many other locations in Israel, the victims of modern agriculture, industry, and housing. Along the swamp pathway in the Reserve, visitors stroll on a wooden bridge over the swamp, surrounded by rich riverbank vegetation and colorful waterfowl.













						En Afek Nature Reserve on a Perfect November Morning
					

The En Afek Nature Reserve near Kiryat Bialik, north of Haifa, preserves swampland and waterway sources which have been lost in many other locations in Israel, the victims of modern agriculture, indus




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Yishay Ribo - Yitzhak and Rivkah*

Based on the previous week's Torah portion 'Chayei Sarah':

"The servant stood in prayer, his heart directed upwards,
And so he asked in tears, please do favor with me,
And I will find a wife for my master's son

Not yet finished his words, and behold,
Rivkah, with her jar on her shoulder went out towards the well
And Eli'ezer will run towards her, seeing that the water, they came up to her aid
Not yet able to ponder, and behold, Rivkah takes down her jar
And gave him to drink, and hurried
And poured from her jar to the trough
Therefore he saw from heavens, the woman of kindness

The servant stood amazed,
And bowed down to HaShem,
For He suceeded in his way,
And didn't leave His kindness and His truth
From the house of his master

And since then till today, forty days,
Before the birth of the infant,
Out comes a divine voice, without a voice, in dance,
And announces the mating, of each and every person

Like the spring of Avraham and Sarah,
Like the well of Yitzhak and Rivkah..."


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Jews interact with Arab-Moslem.


----------



## rylah

Israeli astronaut to be launched into space in 2021 mission
					

Israel announces Eytan Stibbe will be second Israeli astronaut in space, in mission to International Space Station




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Mindful

Many accuse Israel of Judaizing place names in the modern State of Israel. In fact, if you search Google Scholar for academic papers using the search term “Judaization Project” you will get 136 items for 2020 alone (correct for 17 Nov). These accusations are part of a campaign to promote a supposed “historic Palestine” as if there ever was such a place and as if the current Arab Palestinians are indigenous to it. 
What is happening, in fact, is that Israel is calling places by the ancient Israelite names by which they were known before the Arab colonialists came and Arabized them; in other words, Israel cannot “Judaize” place names in the country, but she can and should de-Arabize them, restoring the original Hebrew. 

Naming places is a common ploy of colonialists, an act not dissimilar in purpose from the way dogs urinate on bushes and posts – to stake out the limits of the territory they claim, in the case of colonialists, for their “motherland” or “fatherland”.









						Michal Eshed Takes on Arab Lies about Indigeneity in Israel | Israel Diaries
					

A map that shows how Arab colonial settlements sit over ancient Jewish ones. So who is the occupier now?



					www.israeldiaries.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rigby5

Mindful said:


> View attachment 417998




Nonsense.
Why do you think we fought in WWII, if not mostly to liberate Jews from concentration camps?
And where do you think the millions of Jews who went to Israel came from, if not from camps liberated by the US and other Allied forces?

Israel has no "internal affairs" because Israel was totally and completely created artificially by the UN and US, so therefore is legally required to follow the mandates established by the UN and US.
Otherwise Israel ceases to exist as a legal entity.


----------



## Rigby5

Mindful said:


> Many accuse Israel of Judaizing place names in the modern State of Israel. In fact, if you search Google Scholar for academic papers using the search term “Judaization Project” you will get 136 items for 2020 alone (correct for 17 Nov). These accusations are part of a campaign to promote a supposed “historic Palestine” as if there ever was such a place and as if the current Arab Palestinians are indigenous to it.
> What is happening, in fact, is that Israel is calling places by the ancient Israelite names by which they were known before the Arab colonialists came and Arabized them; in other words, Israel cannot “Judaize” place names in the country, but she can and should de-Arabize them, restoring the original Hebrew.
> 
> Naming places is a common ploy of colonialists, an act not dissimilar in purpose from the way dogs urinate on bushes and posts – to stake out the limits of the territory they claim, in the case of colonialists, for their “motherland” or “fatherland”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michal Eshed Takes on Arab Lies about Indigeneity in Israel | Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> A map that shows how Arab colonial settlements sit over ancient Jewish ones. So who is the occupier now?
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeldiaries.com



Wrong.
Philestia is recorded going back over a thousand years before the Hebrew invasion of the Land of Canaan, and was always used to reference Gaza.

There is no original Hebrew names because Hebrew were illiterate until around 100 BC, and the Hebrew used the Arab Ameraic for writing and speaking, except when in the temple.

Jews did not name places like Jerusalem, but instead adopted the word Jewish instead of Hebrew, from the long pre-existing city of Jerusalem they took as their capital.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> Why do you think we fought in WWII, if not mostly to liberate Jews from concentration camps?
> And where do you think the millions of Jews who went to Israel came from, if not from camps liberated by the US and other Allied forces?
> 
> Israel has no "internal affairs" because Israel was totally and completely created artificially by the UN and US, so therefore is legally required to follow the mandates established by the UN and US.
> Otherwise Israel ceases to exist as a legal entity.
Click to expand...


*Why do you think we fought in WWII, *

Japan attacked us. Germany declared war on us.

*Israel was totally and completely created artificially by the UN and US, *

How is that different than any other nation carved out of the old Ottoman Empire?

*so therefore is legally required to follow the mandates established by the UN and US.*

Link?


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - The Shared Power of Circumcision & The Land (Toldot 2020)*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Mindful

Back in August we noted that, not for the first time, an attack across Israel’s border with Syria was not considered newsworthy by the BBC until Israel responded.   

The practice was repeated when, on November 17th, explosive devices were found inside Israeli territory in the south Golan Heights. The first BBC audiences heard of that incident was over 24 hours later when, on November 18th, the BBC News website published a report headlined “Israel strikes ‘Iranian military sites’ in Syria after bombs found in Golan” and illustrated with a photograph from 2019 which does not reflect the location of the story.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like that headline, the report began by telling readers what happened last in the chain of events:

“Israel’s military says it launched air strikes against Iranian and Syrian military targets in Syria overnight, after explosive devices were found in the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.”

Along with information about the incident provided to reporters by the IDF Spokesman, the report promotes claims from the Syrian regime without any evidence of verification by the BBC.

To date the BBC has shown remarkably little interest in informing its audiences of the activities of Iran and its proxies and partners in the area adjoining Israel’s border with Syria.









						BBC again waits for Israeli response before reporting Golan incident
					

Back in August we noted that, not for the first time, an attack across Israel’s border with Syria was not considered newsworthy by the BBC until Israel resp




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah

*Israel, EU Discuss Rail Link Between Mediterranean and Gulf States*

Israel and the European Union have begun talks regarding the possibility of establishing a new rail link between the eastern Mediterranean and the Gulf states, Israel’s Finance Ministry and central bank said on Monday.

The possible “regional peace railway” was brought up in the context of annual discussions that this year also focused on the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic, reported Reuters. It would boost the economies of Israel, Jordan, the Palestinian Authority, Saudi Arabia and the Gulf states.

The Bank of Israel said the rail connection would be “shorter, faster, cheaper and safer” than currently used trade routes.

The idea follows the recent historic peace agreements between Israel, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain.














						Israel, EU Discuss Rail Link Between Mediterranean and Gulf States
					

Such a link would be “shorter, faster, cheaper and safer” than currently used trade routes, says the Bank of Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com
				



flacaltenn


----------



## rylah

Netanyahu secretly visited Saudi Arabia
					

Israeli Prime Minister and Mossad chief visited Saudi Arabia with US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						When 'secret flights' aren't very secret – analysis
					

Netanyahu's flight to Saudi Arabia was easily trackable; so were two B-52 bombers which crossed Israel. Were they sending a message?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Neta Barzilay and Sarit Hadad's new single,
allover the radio here...
.


----------



## rylah

Israel Unveils NIS 1 Billion Plan to Develop Area Near Gaza Strip
					

A separate plan for the southern city of Ashkelon is in development.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The One State Solution Between Israel and Palestine*

Interview with Yinon Kehati, founder of the The Home


----------



## rylah

*Mass prayers organized for Jews buried in Arab countries*

_*Israel's Diaspora Minister calls on Jews around the world to join in event marking expulsion of Jews from Arab countries.*_

Diaspora and Israeli organizations and communities representing millions of Jews around the world will participate in a mass Kaddish (the mourners’ prayer) and say a specially designed Azkara (a memorial prayer) this Shabbat for Jews buried in inaccessible Arab countries across the Middle East and North Africa.

The date was chosen as the closest Shabbat to November 30th, which is the Day to Commemorate the Departure and Expulsion of Jews from Arab Countries and Iran, a date officially marked by the State of Israel and Jewish communities around the world.

So far, over 100 organizations and communities have signed up at www.KaddishInitiative.com , including the Israeli umbrella organization for Jews from Arab countries, representing millions of people in the Jewish State.

The Minister of Diaspora Affairs Omer Yankelevich has joined the call for Jews around the world to recite the prayers. “A fundamental cornerstone of the Jewish tradition is our collective memory. Therefore, I call on Jewish communities around the world to join in this global Shabbat of Remembrance,” Minister Yankelevich wrote in a letter of support for the initiative.

“By reciting the Mourner’s Kaddish and an azkara on the Shabbat of November 28, we will stand united in solidarity in honor of those we cannot physically pay our respects to.”

Over 11,000 rabbis, communal and organizational leaders and others have downloaded the Azkara prayer from the website ‘The Kaddish Initiative’, ranging from haredi, Hasidic, Modern Orthodox, Conservative and Reform, Ashkenazi, Sephardi and Mizrahi, and from every continent.

The Kaddish Initiative began in 2017, when the person who ran the Miss Iraq beauty contest lost her funding and sponsorship when that year’s winner took a selfie with Miss Israel. They learned that the first Miss Iraq was Renée Dangoor, who was crowned in 1947 in Baghdad, and her son, David Dangoor, is a prominent philanthropist and businessman, living in London.

Sass Peress, a cousin of Dangoor’s was contacted, who asked if in return he could be sent some photos of his grandfather’s grave in a Jewish cemetery in Sadr City, Baghdad. When he realized the state of the cemetery and cemeteries in Jewish communities around the Arab world, which could not be visited by relatives, he formulated the idea of a mass Kaddish for those who could not physically visit their departed loved ones.

“More than a religious event, the recitation of the mass Kaddish and Azkara are an important display of solidarity with the Jews of the Middle East and North Africa, and our history should be acknowledged and never forgotten, to make sure it is never repeated,” Sass Peress said about the idea.

This year, David Dangoor became involved and set up and supported a concerted and organized outreach to the wider Jewish world to place the annual Kaddish on the global Jewish calendar.

“Unlike the case of other Jewish tragedies, there is no communal showing of religious solidarity for the exodus and expulsion of Jews from Arab countries,” Dangoor said. “It is vital, thus, that this be a widely recognized initiative to say these prayers annually in synagogues and Jewish institutions in Israel and around the world. Even in communities where there are few Jews from the Middle East and North Africa, these prayers and a display of religious solidarity are vital for breaking down the barriers between our different communities.”














						Mass prayers organized for Jews buried in Arab countries
					

Israel's Diaspora Minister calls on Jews around the world to join in event marking expulsion of Jews from Arab countries.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Positivity and the Temple: Join the Temple Rebellion!*

*Rebulding the Holy Temple is possible - time to begin, even if it means rebelling against the Chief Rabbinate and its Rabbinic Council.*






The miraculous liberation of the Temple Mount in 1967 was a game changer. For 2000 years Jews have prayed for the moment when we can rebuild the Holy Temple, yet, fifty three years after liberating the Temple Mount, the Holy Temple remains unbuilt.

Why?

The Orthodox religious establishment in Israel and Israel's Chief Rabbinate, are still not on board. Justifications for not building are offered, but in our view, they are not built on the words of either the written Torah or the Oral Torah.

The transition from exile to redemption which has taken place over the past seventy years has passed over many of the great rabbis of our generation, some of whom cite halakhic opinions they believe prevent ascending the Temple Mount, and who remain unwilling to accept either the privilege or the responsibility of having possession of the Temple Mount.

But many other people, rabbis included, are ready, willing and able to begin the rebuilding of the Holy Temple today! There are times when the establishment is out of step with reality. In such times it is up to the people to take up the cause, in spite of the establishment's misgivings.

Join the Holy Temple rebellion!


----------



## rylah

No'a Kirel with 'Amir Benayoun and Nasrin Bracha Kadri

song written by Shlomi Shabbat


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The One State Solution Between Israel and Palestine*
> 
> Interview with Yinon Kehati, founder of the The Home


Of course Caroline Glick. Ali Abunimah, and others have visions of one state.

There is already one state. Israel runs everything.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The One State Solution Between Israel and Palestine*
> 
> Interview with Yinon Kehati, founder of the The Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Caroline Glick. Ali Abunimah, and others have visions of one state.
> 
> There is already one state. Israel runs everything.
Click to expand...

Israel vs. the competing Islamic terrorist franchises. The difference between success and failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Lookie lookie

a video cut in the middle,
Abdul says it's a 'check point' and a 'peaceful protest',
but instead the video shows people blocking an open road.

And while the man is squeeling in the ambulance,
no camera is being blocked and the women are standing and watching calmly.

Something doesn't add up.

On the other hand, when I think about it, it just reminds me of how much I owe these soldiers when in such situations they make decision of what has to be done, regardless of how it may appear on camera.









						Terrorists in Kashmir using ambulance for terror attack
					

Pakistan sponsored Islamic State (IS) outfit used a private ambulance to transport terrorists along with weapons from South Kashmir to Srinagar outskirts to carry out a terror attack on BSF personnel.




					www.timesnownews.com


----------



## rylah

*When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?*

*U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. *

When the mainstream media and United Nations refer to refugees in the context of the Israel-Palestinian conflict, they’re usually referring only to the Arab so-called Palestinian refugees. While much can be said about the Palestinian Arab refugees and their controversially unique and privileged status globally, the media and international organizations rarely address hundreds of thousands of Jews who were forcibly exiled from their homes and communities in the Middle East and North Africa during the mid-20th century.

While many, if not most, Palestinian Arab refugees had only arrived in their new homes in the Holy Land during the previous century, Jews had been living in places like Iraq for over 2,500 years. In fact, the Jewish presence in the wider Middle East predates the rise of Islam—as well as the Arab conquest, occupation and colonization of the region—by over 1,000 years.

In the early part of the 20th century, some 850,000 Jews lived in what is today known as the “Arab world.” However, today there are no more than a few thousand Jews left in that region—meaning this was one of the most successful ethnic-cleansing events in modern history.

In 2014, the Israeli Knesset passed a law mandating that Nov. 30 would be the Day to Commemorate the Expulsion of Jews from the Arab Countries and Iran. The Jewish refugees from Arab countries issue remains an unresolved one, even though international law and United Nations resolutions mandate a redress.

On two separate occasions the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) ruled that Jews fleeing from Arab countries were indeed “bona fide” refugees who fell under its mandate. Many of the most pertinent and relevant resolutions on the conflict that reference refugees—including U.N. General Assembly Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242—do so without defining the type of refugee. This means that such resolutions—whether referencing compensation or assistance—can and should also apply to Jewish refugees.

Meanwhile, there have been 172 resolutions specifically on Palestinian Arab refugees, 13 U.N. agencies and organizations mandated or newly created to provide protection and relief to Palestinian refugees and tens of billions of dollars disbursed by the international community to provide services and assistance to Palestinian refugees.

During that same period, the U.N. offered no specific resolutions, no support by U.N. agencies nor any financial assistance from the international community to reduce the suffering of Jewish refugees from Arab countries.





Unlike Palestinian Arab refugees, the Jews from Arab countries were not involved as combatants, Jewish leaders had not called for the destruction of the countries they lived in nor the annihilation of their inhabitants, and were not even in a theater of war. They lived as law-abiding citizens, under repressive _dhimmi_ subjugation—a special discriminatory legal system for Jews, who had to pay special anti-Semitic taxes and endure pogroms and massacres.

Overnight, in 1946—two years prior to Israel’s declaration of independence—thanks to a decision by the Arab League, all Jews in member states were considered enemies. Their citizenships were revoked, their bank accounts were frozen, tens of thousands were thrown out of certain professions and many imprisoned, simply because of their identity.
While the number of 1948 Palestinian Arab refugees is around two thirds of the number of Jewish refugees, the difference in personal and communal assets was stark. Though the average Palestinian Arab refugee was rural and had few assets, the Jews of places like Baghdad and Cairo were urban, cosmopolitan and wealthy.

According to the research undertaken by an international accountancy firm, the total assets of these dispossessed Jews in today’s currency would be worth around $250 billion. The calculations took into account land, real estate in cities and villages, business value, loss of income and income potential, movable property and Jewish public and community property.

In 2009, the U.S. Congress passed a bill recognizing the plight of these Jewish refugees, noting that for any “comprehensive Middle East peace agreement to be credible and enduring, that agreement must address and resolve all outstanding issues relating to the legitimate rights of refugees, including Jews, Christians and other populations displaced from countries in the Middle East.”

The U.S. resolution encourages the president and administration to mention Jewish and other refugees when mentioning Palestinian refugees in international forums. This was followed by a law in the Knesset that also mandated that the Israeli government bring up the issue of the Jewish refugees whenever the issue of refugees is raised.

Most Jews in Israel are Mizrahim (literally meaning “Eastern”)—from the Middle East and North Africa. They or their descendants were kicked out of their homes with next to nothing, and many were murdered or died during their flight.

Israel, as the national homeland of the Jewish people, took them in as it did all Jews fleeing persecution, and helped them integrate and be absorbed to their new-old home, where they created new lives for themselves. This does not, however, mean their pain and suffering should be forgotten, or that redress should not be demanded.

The crux of this conflict—and the reluctance of media and international bodies to address it—has always been about recognizing the Jews as a nation who reconstituted national sovereignty in their indigenous and ancestral homeland. The attacks and ethnic cleansing of Jews in Arab countries was one of the most egregious examples of the violent rejectionism of Jewish human rights by Arab leaders.

While some measures—like the Clinton Parameters, guidelines for an end to the conflict presented by then-President Bill Clinton in 2000—did refer to an international fund for both Arab and Jewish refugees displaced by the conflict, the issue remains on the sidelines.

Ideas such as an international compensation fund, or one funded by Arab countries that expelled the Jews, or the proposal for one refugee crisis to annul the other, have all been raised at one point or another.

Regardless, in order for the Israel-Arab conflict—including the Israel-Palestinian conflict—to be resolved, the crime of ethnic cleansing of Jews has to be acknowledged. Then generous redress must be demanded and granted.













						When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?
					

U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Ancient Jews Rebuild the Temple*

They may lack the celeb status of other biblical figures, but Ezra and Nehemiah were major players in the Jewish story. Despite being relegated to the last pages of the Bible, they were men on a mission: Nehemiah to rebuild the ruined city of Jerusalem; Ezra to rebuild the Jewish soul. And they stopped at nothing to succeed.


----------



## rylah

*Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*

In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tzabari with Yuval Dayan - Zman Lisloah*

The song was performed as part of Makor Rishon's _"Zeh Hazman Lisloah"_ project,
which presents new adaptations of the songs of Slihot we are all familiar with.

Producer and director: Ya'akov Asraf
Recorded at the Music Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?*
> 
> *U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. *
> 
> When the mainstream media and United Nations refer to refugees in the context of the Israel-Palestinian conflict, they’re usually referring only to the Arab so-called Palestinian refugees. While much can be said about the Palestinian Arab refugees and their controversially unique and privileged status globally, the media and international organizations rarely address hundreds of thousands of Jews who were forcibly exiled from their homes and communities in the Middle East and North Africa during the mid-20th century.
> 
> While many, if not most, Palestinian Arab refugees had only arrived in their new homes in the Holy Land during the previous century, Jews had been living in places like Iraq for over 2,500 years. In fact, the Jewish presence in the wider Middle East predates the rise of Islam—as well as the Arab conquest, occupation and colonization of the region—by over 1,000 years.
> 
> In the early part of the 20th century, some 850,000 Jews lived in what is today known as the “Arab world.” However, today there are no more than a few thousand Jews left in that region—meaning this was one of the most successful ethnic-cleansing events in modern history.
> 
> In 2014, the Israeli Knesset passed a law mandating that Nov. 30 would be the Day to Commemorate the Expulsion of Jews from the Arab Countries and Iran. The Jewish refugees from Arab countries issue remains an unresolved one, even though international law and United Nations resolutions mandate a redress.
> 
> On two separate occasions the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) ruled that Jews fleeing from Arab countries were indeed “bona fide” refugees who fell under its mandate. Many of the most pertinent and relevant resolutions on the conflict that reference refugees—including U.N. General Assembly Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242—do so without defining the type of refugee. This means that such resolutions—whether referencing compensation or assistance—can and should also apply to Jewish refugees.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been 172 resolutions specifically on Palestinian Arab refugees, 13 U.N. agencies and organizations mandated or newly created to provide protection and relief to Palestinian refugees and tens of billions of dollars disbursed by the international community to provide services and assistance to Palestinian refugees.
> 
> During that same period, the U.N. offered no specific resolutions, no support by U.N. agencies nor any financial assistance from the international community to reduce the suffering of Jewish refugees from Arab countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Palestinian Arab refugees, the Jews from Arab countries were not involved as combatants, Jewish leaders had not called for the destruction of the countries they lived in nor the annihilation of their inhabitants, and were not even in a theater of war. They lived as law-abiding citizens, under repressive _dhimmi_ subjugation—a special discriminatory legal system for Jews, who had to pay special anti-Semitic taxes and endure pogroms and massacres.
> 
> Overnight, in 1946—two years prior to Israel’s declaration of independence—thanks to a decision by the Arab League, all Jews in member states were considered enemies. Their citizenships were revoked, their bank accounts were frozen, tens of thousands were thrown out of certain professions and many imprisoned, simply because of their identity.
> While the number of 1948 Palestinian Arab refugees is around two thirds of the number of Jewish refugees, the difference in personal and communal assets was stark. Though the average Palestinian Arab refugee was rural and had few assets, the Jews of places like Baghdad and Cairo were urban, cosmopolitan and wealthy.
> 
> According to the research undertaken by an international accountancy firm, the total assets of these dispossessed Jews in today’s currency would be worth around $250 billion. The calculations took into account land, real estate in cities and villages, business value, loss of income and income potential, movable property and Jewish public and community property.
> 
> In 2009, the U.S. Congress passed a bill recognizing the plight of these Jewish refugees, noting that for any “comprehensive Middle East peace agreement to be credible and enduring, that agreement must address and resolve all outstanding issues relating to the legitimate rights of refugees, including Jews, Christians and other populations displaced from countries in the Middle East.”
> 
> The U.S. resolution encourages the president and administration to mention Jewish and other refugees when mentioning Palestinian refugees in international forums. This was followed by a law in the Knesset that also mandated that the Israeli government bring up the issue of the Jewish refugees whenever the issue of refugees is raised.
> 
> Most Jews in Israel are Mizrahim (literally meaning “Eastern”)—from the Middle East and North Africa. They or their descendants were kicked out of their homes with next to nothing, and many were murdered or died during their flight.
> 
> Israel, as the national homeland of the Jewish people, took them in as it did all Jews fleeing persecution, and helped them integrate and be absorbed to their new-old home, where they created new lives for themselves. This does not, however, mean their pain and suffering should be forgotten, or that redress should not be demanded.
> 
> The crux of this conflict—and the reluctance of media and international bodies to address it—has always been about recognizing the Jews as a nation who reconstituted national sovereignty in their indigenous and ancestral homeland. The attacks and ethnic cleansing of Jews in Arab countries was one of the most egregious examples of the violent rejectionism of Jewish human rights by Arab leaders.
> 
> While some measures—like the Clinton Parameters, guidelines for an end to the conflict presented by then-President Bill Clinton in 2000—did refer to an international fund for both Arab and Jewish refugees displaced by the conflict, the issue remains on the sidelines.
> 
> Ideas such as an international compensation fund, or one funded by Arab countries that expelled the Jews, or the proposal for one refugee crisis to annul the other, have all been raised at one point or another.
> 
> Regardless, in order for the Israel-Arab conflict—including the Israel-Palestinian conflict—to be resolved, the crime of ethnic cleansing of Jews has to be acknowledged. Then generous redress must be demanded and granted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?
> 
> 
> U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





rylah said:


> international organizations rarely address hundreds of thousands of Jews who were forcibly exiled from their homes and communities in the Middle East and North Africa during the mid-20th century.


Where is their BDS? I'll join.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision


Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Where is their BDS? I'll join.


Do they really need a youtube groupie?


----------



## Mindful

"The crux of this conflict—and the reluctance of media and international bodies to address it—has always been about recognizing the Jews as a nation who reconstituted national sovereignty in their indigenous and ancestral homeland. The attacks and ethnic cleansing of Jews in Arab countries was one of the most egregious examples of the violent rejectionism of Jewish human rights by Arab leaders."












						When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?
					

Their pain and suffering must not be forgotten, and redress must be demanded and granted.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?*
> 
> *U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. *
> 
> When the mainstream media and United Nations refer to refugees in the context of the Israel-Palestinian conflict, they’re usually referring only to the Arab so-called Palestinian refugees. While much can be said about the Palestinian Arab refugees and their controversially unique and privileged status globally, the media and international organizations rarely address hundreds of thousands of Jews who were forcibly exiled from their homes and communities in the Middle East and North Africa during the mid-20th century.
> 
> While many, if not most, Palestinian Arab refugees had only arrived in their new homes in the Holy Land during the previous century, Jews had been living in places like Iraq for over 2,500 years. In fact, the Jewish presence in the wider Middle East predates the rise of Islam—as well as the Arab conquest, occupation and colonization of the region—by over 1,000 years.
> 
> In the early part of the 20th century, some 850,000 Jews lived in what is today known as the “Arab world.” However, today there are no more than a few thousand Jews left in that region—meaning this was one of the most successful ethnic-cleansing events in modern history.
> 
> In 2014, the Israeli Knesset passed a law mandating that Nov. 30 would be the Day to Commemorate the Expulsion of Jews from the Arab Countries and Iran. The Jewish refugees from Arab countries issue remains an unresolved one, even though international law and United Nations resolutions mandate a redress.
> 
> On two separate occasions the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) ruled that Jews fleeing from Arab countries were indeed “bona fide” refugees who fell under its mandate. Many of the most pertinent and relevant resolutions on the conflict that reference refugees—including U.N. General Assembly Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242—do so without defining the type of refugee. This means that such resolutions—whether referencing compensation or assistance—can and should also apply to Jewish refugees.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been 172 resolutions specifically on Palestinian Arab refugees, 13 U.N. agencies and organizations mandated or newly created to provide protection and relief to Palestinian refugees and tens of billions of dollars disbursed by the international community to provide services and assistance to Palestinian refugees.
> 
> During that same period, the U.N. offered no specific resolutions, no support by U.N. agencies nor any financial assistance from the international community to reduce the suffering of Jewish refugees from Arab countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Palestinian Arab refugees, the Jews from Arab countries were not involved as combatants, Jewish leaders had not called for the destruction of the countries they lived in nor the annihilation of their inhabitants, and were not even in a theater of war. They lived as law-abiding citizens, under repressive _dhimmi_ subjugation—a special discriminatory legal system for Jews, who had to pay special anti-Semitic taxes and endure pogroms and massacres.
> 
> Overnight, in 1946—two years prior to Israel’s declaration of independence—thanks to a decision by the Arab League, all Jews in member states were considered enemies. Their citizenships were revoked, their bank accounts were frozen, tens of thousands were thrown out of certain professions and many imprisoned, simply because of their identity.
> While the number of 1948 Palestinian Arab refugees is around two thirds of the number of Jewish refugees, the difference in personal and communal assets was stark. Though the average Palestinian Arab refugee was rural and had few assets, the Jews of places like Baghdad and Cairo were urban, cosmopolitan and wealthy.
> 
> According to the research undertaken by an international accountancy firm, the total assets of these dispossessed Jews in today’s currency would be worth around $250 billion. The calculations took into account land, real estate in cities and villages, business value, loss of income and income potential, movable property and Jewish public and community property.
> 
> In 2009, the U.S. Congress passed a bill recognizing the plight of these Jewish refugees, noting that for any “comprehensive Middle East peace agreement to be credible and enduring, that agreement must address and resolve all outstanding issues relating to the legitimate rights of refugees, including Jews, Christians and other populations displaced from countries in the Middle East.”
> 
> The U.S. resolution encourages the president and administration to mention Jewish and other refugees when mentioning Palestinian refugees in international forums. This was followed by a law in the Knesset that also mandated that the Israeli government bring up the issue of the Jewish refugees whenever the issue of refugees is raised.
> 
> Most Jews in Israel are Mizrahim (literally meaning “Eastern”)—from the Middle East and North Africa. They or their descendants were kicked out of their homes with next to nothing, and many were murdered or died during their flight.
> 
> Israel, as the national homeland of the Jewish people, took them in as it did all Jews fleeing persecution, and helped them integrate and be absorbed to their new-old home, where they created new lives for themselves. This does not, however, mean their pain and suffering should be forgotten, or that redress should not be demanded.
> 
> The crux of this conflict—and the reluctance of media and international bodies to address it—has always been about recognizing the Jews as a nation who reconstituted national sovereignty in their indigenous and ancestral homeland. The attacks and ethnic cleansing of Jews in Arab countries was one of the most egregious examples of the violent rejectionism of Jewish human rights by Arab leaders.
> 
> While some measures—like the Clinton Parameters, guidelines for an end to the conflict presented by then-President Bill Clinton in 2000—did refer to an international fund for both Arab and Jewish refugees displaced by the conflict, the issue remains on the sidelines.
> 
> Ideas such as an international compensation fund, or one funded by Arab countries that expelled the Jews, or the proposal for one refugee crisis to annul the other, have all been raised at one point or another.
> 
> Regardless, in order for the Israel-Arab conflict—including the Israel-Palestinian conflict—to be resolved, the crime of ethnic cleansing of Jews has to be acknowledged. Then generous redress must be demanded and granted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will Jewish refugees from Arab nations get the justice they deserve?
> 
> 
> U.N.GA Resolution 194 and U.N. Security Council Resolution 242 do not define the refugees referred to. Jews must be included. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> international organizations rarely address hundreds of thousands of Jews who were forcibly exiled from their homes and communities in the Middle East and North Africa during the mid-20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is their BDS? I'll join.
Click to expand...


Unlike Arabs,
they're are not seeking for exlusive domination over the entire middle east.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
Click to expand...


The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.

At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.

I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.


----------



## rylah

*Shefitah with Motti Taka - 'Ma Hashuv Hayom' *

"Ma Hashuv Hayom" - What important is today...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.


How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
Click to expand...


How can you learn anything if you refuse a willingness to learn?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
Click to expand...


Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
whenever it contradicts your premise.

Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?


----------



## rylah

*'Eden Hason - Tzipor Midbar*
'Tzipor Midbar' is a desert bird,
song written and by Ze'ev Nehamah.


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - Vayeitze 2020 - 
How Can Jews Know When To Return To Israel?*

Baruch Gordon looks at the story of Yaakov and Lavan to get the Torah's perspective on when Jews should return to the Land of Israel in modern times. In light of recent anti-Semitic attacks, the lesson we can take away from Yaakov and Lavan's exchange is especially timely.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
Click to expand...

Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.

Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
Click to expand...


Are you floating a conspiracy theory that Pal'istan is up for grabs?

You are floating a conspiracy theory that neither Egypt nor Israel exist or existed. That was addressed and answered but you chose to retreat into your world of denial and obfuscation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you floating a conspiracy theory that Pal'istan is up for grabs?
> 
> You are floating a conspiracy theory that neither Egypt nor Israel exist or existed. That was addressed and answered but you chose to retreat into your world of denial and obfuscation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you floating a conspiracy theory that Pal'istan is up for grabs?
> 
> You are floating a conspiracy theory that neither Egypt nor Israel exist or existed. That was addressed and answered but you chose to retreat into your world of denial and obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Indeed, your usual deflection.

Is your conspiracy theory that neither Egypt nor Israel exist or existed a conspiracy theory shared by others you congregate with?


----------



## Mindful

On the 30th of November, Israel and the Jewish world remember the fate of more than 850,000 Jews who were forced out of Arab lands in the 20th Century.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pals trying to steal land and build illegal settlements.


----------



## Mindful

The original Palestinians were the Jews living in the area, Arabs have appropriated the identity.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
Click to expand...


Obviously, you and those expecing exclusive Arab domination
over the entire middle east, and then some.

Needless to say, this typical resort to ignoring difficult answers to your loaded questions,
and then complain you didn't get a response, instead of actually addressing them,
rather says volumes about your confidence in the ability to rely on sincere and
consistent argumentation. If you pursued a just cause, or intended to show
a valid point with your questions, there wasn't the need for that pretense.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you and those expecing exclusive Arab domination
> over the entire middle east, and then some.
> 
> Needless to say, this typical resort to ignoring difficult answers to your loaded questions,
> and then complain you didn't get a response, instead of actually addressing them,
> rather says volumes about your confidence in the ability to rely on sincere and
> consistent argumentation. If you pursued a just cause, or intended to show
> a valid point with your questions, there wasn't the need for that pretense.
Click to expand...

More duck.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestinians & Israelis LISTEN To Each Other*
> 
> In collaboration with البيت הבית The Home & Vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendships don't matter. That is not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that there're too many 3rd parties invested in prolonging the conflict, at the expense of all invovled, purely for their selfish interests and feeling of self-importance.
> 
> At some point, one has to have the integrity to say "there's a limit to the value of my opinion and undertanding", especially regarding conflicts in a country one has never visited.
> 
> I don't have the habit of dictating my opinions like that to anyone abroad,
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you seem to come from the perspective that you know more than the people invovled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I learn anything when you people duck all of my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviouly, if you wanted a sincere conversation, or had a valid point,
> there wasn't this need to pretend no one gives an answer,
> whenever it contradicts your premise.
> 
> Why are anti-Israel activists so unsure about their position,
> that they have to pretend to hear only answers they like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my questions remain unanswered. Here is the last one that was ducked.
> 
> Who told you that Palestine was up for grabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you and those expecing exclusive Arab domination
> over the entire middle east, and then some.
> 
> Needless to say, this typical resort to ignoring difficult answers to your loaded questions,
> and then complain you didn't get a response, instead of actually addressing them,
> rather says volumes about your confidence in the ability to rely on sincere and
> consistent argumentation. If you pursued a just cause, or intended to show
> a valid point with your questions, there wasn't the need for that pretense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More duck.
Click to expand...


Is that why you constantly shy away from addressing difficult answers?
Cause so far that's been your main move in every argument.


----------



## rylah

*Jessica Meir aims to be the first woman on the moon*

_*After taking part in a mission to the International Space Station, astronaut Jessica Meir hopes to become the first woman on the moon.*_

Since astronaut Jessica Meir returned to Earth in April from the International Space Station, she — like all of us — has spent a lot of time indoors and cooped up.

While many of us have spent our confinement dreaming of future trips, Meir is working on her own travel plans to a singular destination: She wants to walk on the moon.

It’s not just a pipe dream.

Meir, the fourth woman of Jewish descent to travel to space, made the Guinness Book of World Records when she and fellow astronaut Christina Koch conducted the first all-female spacewalk — lasting 7 hours, 17 minutes — on Oct. 18, 2019. Not long afterward, the pair did it again.

Named as one of _Time _magazine’s 100 Most Influential People of 2020, Meir has an interesting Jewish story.

She grew up in Caribou, Maine, the daughter of a Swedish mother and an Iraqi-born Jewish father who immigrated to Israel as a child, fought in the Israeli War of Independence and later moved to Sweden before ending up in the United States. Meir, the youngest of five, also holds Swedish citizenship.

Meir, 43, regularly attended synagogue as a child and feels very connected to Israel. She last visited there four years ago, and she took with her to the space station a postcard from Yad Vashem with a painting by a Holocaust survivor, a medal coined in memory of the late Israeli astronaut Ilan Ramon and the Israeli flag.

“My father grew up in Israel, and most of my relatives from my father’s side still live in Israel,” Meir said. “I hope I can visit Israel soon; it is a very important part of my life.”

We sat down recently with Meir for a Zoom interview to talk about her work in space, what it’s like to be a role model for girls and women the world over, and her Jewish connections. Meir talked with us from the NASA Space Center in Houston while wearing her iconic flight suit.

“There are some key moments in becoming an astronaut, one of which is when you first wear your blue flight suit,” Meir said. “This is such an iconic image, which all throughout my childhood I associated the suit with my dream of becoming an astronaut. So, wearing this suit when I’m being interviewed here, or giving a lecture to children – I suddenly realize: ‘Wow, this is me now, I’m the person on the other side, I’m the role model.’ And I take it very seriously.

“It is a very important part of our role as astronauts, to be in touch with the public, to communicate with people and to educate them. This is one of NASA’s key mission statements. So even though it’s still a little hard to believe that I’m the one who inspires others to be like me, I think it’s my duty to continue making that connection and inspire the next generation of researchers.”

But Meir doesn’t take herself too seriously.

My two daughters joined me for the interview, and when my 7-year-old, Tuti, asked if there were any other creatures in space that were “human-like,” Meir answered enthusiastically.

“I was at the space station with a few other crew members, with American, Russian and Italian astronauts. They certainly looked like humans,” she said. “Other than the astronauts and cosmonauts who were with me at the space station, we saw no other life forms or anything that looked like humans.”

She added, “I definitely believe that there are some forms of life in outer space – maybe there were in the past, and maybe they are there right now, or will be in the future. Statistically, if we look at the sheer size of space and the dimensions of space and time, it is very unlikely that we are the only planet where any kind of life has evolved.”

Later, when my 9-year-old, Lihi, wanted to know what it felt like to be in space, Meir talked about how fun it was.

“Ever since I was a child, even younger than you, I have always said I want to be an astronaut. Even the simple act of floating – when you’re in a state of constant weightlessness and floating around – it’s just so much fun,” she said.

“Everything is more fun when you’re floating, whether you just finished eating or fixing something, or doing an experiment, you can just take a moment and float up and down or do some cartwheels in midair, or float around like Superman inside the space station. I think it allows us to feel like children again, to express this cheerfulness which sometimes we lose when we grow up and become adults.”

Aside from the Israeli items Meir took with her to space, she also brought some American Jewish totems with her, including a pair of socks with menorahs (for Hanukkah). In an ode to Jewish grandmothers everywhere, she also baked some cookies while in space, much to the delight of her 250,000 Instagram followers.

In first grade, when Meir was asked to draw what she’d like to be when she grew up, Meir drew an astronaut standing on the moon. At age 13 she enrolled in a NASA summer camp, and at her college graduation her parents held a sign that read ‘Congratulations, space girl!”

But though her path was supposed to lead her straight to aeronautics and space studies, Meir first earned a doctorate in marine biology. Her dissertation focused on the diving physiology of emperor penguins and northern elephant seals, including research expeditions in Antarctica and Northern California.

She described how that experience connects to her space work.

“The topics I was drawn to, the physiology of animals in extreme environments, required work in isolated places such as Antarctica, and were driven by curiosity and the need to explore,” Meir said. “In the end, even though it didn’t seem like the traditional route to becoming an astronaut because I did what I loved I excelled and I was happy. I felt satisfied and made it my career, and it led me to fulfill another dream – reaching outer space.”

Prior to joining NASA, she participated in a joint mission of the space agency and the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. This time she and her friends were themselves the subject of an experiment: As part of their mission, she and a number of other crew members spent six days underwater in a state of saturation diving.

Meir also spent a lot of time researching the physiology of animals in extreme environments, such as penguins, seals and birds that live at high altitudes.

“At that point I was the scientist and researcher – and the animals were the subjects of my research. Now I am the ‘animal’ being experimented on,” Meir said. “I think it’s a natural role we play as astronauts.

“On my mission, the studies in which I was the subject examined how space flight and a micro-gravity environment affect the human body. Understanding these things will allow us to monitor astronauts’ health and will be even more relevant to missions that require a longer stay in space — for example, when we return to the moon and eventually travel to Mars.”

Meir says that her father's Jewish heritage is an important part of her identity. While in space in March, she tweeted a photo of Tel Aviv that she took from space. Earlier in her mission, Meir tweeted a Hanukkah greeting that included a photo of her menorah socks with Earth seen through a window in the background.













						Jessica Meir aims to be the first woman on the moon
					

After taking part in a mission to the International Space Station, astronaut Jessica Meir hopes to become the first woman on the moon.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*PM to first Israir pilot to fly to Dubai: You brought peace closer*

*PM Netanyahu, Transportation Minister Regev congratulate pilot of first Israir commercial flight to Dubai upon the flight's landing.*

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu today, together with Transportation Minister Miri Regev and Israir Chief Executive Officer Uri Syrkis spoke to the pilot of the first commercial flight from Israel to Dubai, Chagai Knaan, upon its landing in Dubai.

Prime Minister Netanyahu congratulated the pilot and said: "This is a historic day. You have brought peace closer. This is unbelievable – the embodiment of peace. We see the fruits of peace today as well. When we land in Israel we applaud. I also applaud your landing in Dubai thanks to our wonderful peace agreement, and there will be more. Great congratulations – may you continue over and over."

Minister Regev said: "I would also like to thank you, Prime Minister, for the support and for the great efforts that were made yesterday as well, until the last moments, in order to allow the passage over Saudi Arabia and the possibility that there will be reciprocity in the flights to the UAE and Bahrain with the Emirati and Bahraini companies."






Pilot Knaan responded: "We are grateful and happy for the privilege and for all the actions that have been taken to advance this peace. Mr. Prime Minister, I would also like to applaud. We are very moved over this event. We will have 90 flights to Dubai in December. This is a game changer not just vis-à-vis peace and the region – but for Israeli aviation. On behalf of the clients and all the employees of Israir, I would like to thank you for this."









						PM to first Israir pilot to fly to Dubai: You brought peace closer
					

PM Netanyahu, Transportation Minister Regev congratulate pilot of first Israir commercial flight to Dubai upon the flight's landing.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> On the 30th of November, Israel and the Jewish world remember the fate of more than 850,000 Jews who were forced out of Arab lands in the 20th Century.
> 
> View attachment 422936



*Shai Tsabari - Kav Ha'oni ( Line of poverty)*

"As if one could draw a line and say: beneath it is poverty
Here is the bread that cheap makeup dyes turn black
And the olives in a small plate on the tablecloth.
In the air, pigeons flew in a salute flight
To the sound of the bell in the hand of the oil seller in the red cart,
And there was also the sound of the rubber boots landing on the muddy ground.
I was a child, in a house called a hut, in a neighborhood that was said to be a transit
The only line I saw was the horizon line
And beneath it all seems poverty".


----------



## Mindful

Esther Cohen, a survivor of Auschwitz, died at the age of 96. This is her story.









						Oldest Greek Holocaust Survivor Passes Away - aish.com
					

Esther Cohen, a survivor of Auschwitz, died at the age of 96. This is her story.




					www.aish.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

'Refusing to serve in the army is my small act of making change' - +972 Magazine
					

After 56 days in prison for refusing to serve in the IDF, Hallel Rabin opens up about life behind bars, her fellow inmates, and speaking to young Israelis.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mnar Muhawesh: Israel Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, Now they face Prosecution At ICC
					

Mnar Muhawehs interview: Israel May Have Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, But Can They Escape Prosecution At the International Criminal Court?




					www.mintpressnews.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Mnar Muhawesh: Israel Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, Now they face Prosecution At ICC
> 
> 
> Mnar Muhawehs interview: Israel May Have Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, But Can They Escape Prosecution At the International Criminal Court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com



Your video is over 5 years old......did they escape?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mnar Muhawesh: Israel Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, Now they face Prosecution At ICC
> 
> 
> Mnar Muhawehs interview: Israel May Have Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, But Can They Escape Prosecution At the International Criminal Court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com



Aid...










And beside that, what is the connection?
Naval blockade is codified under international law.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 'Refusing to serve in the army is my small act of making change' - +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> After 56 days in prison for refusing to serve in the IDF, Hallel Rabin opens up about life behind bars, her fellow inmates, and speaking to young Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com



What change?
She could do the optional National Service in the Ambulance,
education, or do any of the optional social work paths available.

Instead, it's 56 days of sleep and eat,
for 2 minutes story in a publication serving audience abroad.

Ok...


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Water-From-Air Tech to be Sold in Arab Countries*

*Watergen’s atmospheric water generators produce clean drinking water from the air using cost-effective energy consumption.*

Watergen, an Israel-based company that has developed technology that generates drinking water from the air, has signed a strategic agreement with the Emirati Al-Dahra company to bring its water solutions to the United Arab Emirates and other countries in the region.

The agreement was signed Wednesday in Abu Dhabi by Watergen’s president and CEO, Dr. Michael Mirilashvili, and Khadim Al Darei, vice chairman and co-founder of Al-Dahra.

The partnership will target the agriculture sector, offices and apartment buildings, hotels, industry, and maritime.

The agreement between Al-Dahra and Watergen comes following a memorandum of understanding (MOU) signed in Israel in October when a high-ranking delegation of Al-Dahra executives visited the country.

Al-Dahra has a widespread geographic footprint, with a workforce of 5,000 employees, operating in over 20 countries and catering to more than 45 markets, with a leading position in Asia and the Middle East.

Watergen’s atmospheric water generators (AWG) produce clean drinking water from the air using cost-effective energy consumption.

High temperatures and humidity of the Emirates’ air are ideal conditions for Watergen’s large-scale water from air devices which can produce up to 5,000 liters of clean drinking water per day.

Watergen’s machines have been installed in many countries around the world, including India, China, The Philippines, Vietnam, Sierra Leone, South Africa, Monaco, Costa Rica, Chile and Uzbekistan. The machines have also been used in major events, including the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia.













						Israeli Water-From-Air Tech to be Sold in Arab Countries | United with Israel
					

Watergen’s atmospheric water generators produce clean drinking water from the air using cost-effective energy consumption.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*How Beersheva plans to be the world hub of desert technology*

Israel’s Negev desert has long attracted scientists, environmentalists and solar energy-tech enthusiasts seeking Israel’s know-how on combatting desertification.

DeserTech is intended to bring together entrepreneurs, investors, academics, students and government institutions in the city of Beersheva, at the northern tip of the Negev. Beersheva has the world’s only Innovation Center for Climate Change, specializing in desert technology.

Innovation districts like this one are meant to shift innovation development from a suburban area accessible only by car to a transit-accessible urban setting close to clusters of companies, organizations and mixed-use housing and retail. Within a radius of little more than a kilometer, Beersheva boasts a high-tech park, university, hospital and train station.

“The prime minister’s office realized this was a huge opportunity to create a hub for startups,” Doron Meller, vice president of the Israel Innovation Institute (not to be confused with the government-backed Israel Innovation Authority) tells _ISRAEL21c_.

Meller’s organization has teamed up with the David and Laura Merage Foundation to help give Beersheva’s burgeoning innovation district a special focus on technologies to cope with the impact of a changing climate and increasing droughts on the world economy.

Nicole Hod Stroh, executive director of the Merage Foundation in Israel, points out that Israel has been working on ways to innovate in an arid climate since the early days of the state.

Israeli pioneer Netafim, founded in 1965, is the global leader in drip irrigation. Since the mid-2000s, Israel reversed years of drought-fueled water scarcity by building state-of-the-art desalination plants. The country now gets 55% of its domestic water from desalination and, as Seth Siegel stresses in Let There Be Water, could become a water exporter.

Nevertheless, what’s been missing is a formal community where everyone can connect, share knowledge, promote new ideas and sell the latest products via conferences, bootcamps, Facebook groups and weekly meetups– whether in-person or virtually.

*World Center for Desert Tech*

“We want to position the Negev as a world center for desert-tech solutions,” Meller says.
The Israel Innovation Institute is an ideal partner for helping to build such a community. The NGO, founded in 2011, already runs communities including HealthIL (all things medical, with 7,500 members), GrowingIL (Israel’s ag-tech community, with 3,500 members) and EcoMotion (a mobility community with 12,000 members).

Merage, meanwhile, has been promoting desert-based social endeavors for 20 years, including the InDNegev music festival and Yoga Arava, both of which, pre-Covid-19, would bring thousands of Israelis to the country’s South.

Other Merage programs in the region include the Yeruham Bicycle Center, the Negev Jobs website and the Merage Medical Center in Dimona. Merage has a $3 million budget for all its programs in Israel, Hod Stroh says.

DeserTech kicked off earlier this year with a competition for startups involved in “developing solutions for sustainable life and environment in the desert.”

Four NIS 25,000 ($7,400) prizes will be awarded later this year (the deadline for submissions closed at the end of October) in the areas of water, desert agriculture, energy and infrastructure. Thirty-five startups applied.

Winners will have the opportunity to collaborate with leaders in each field – Mekorot (Israel’s national water company), national transport infrastructure company Netivei Israel, international energy utility ENEL, and Netafim for the desert agriculture prize winner.













						How Beersheva plans to be the world hub of desert technology - ISRAEL21c
					

‘We want to position the Negev as a world center for desert-tech solutions,’ says head of innovation community arising in Beersheva.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah

*Kutiman Feat. Shai Tsabari - Malka VeMelech (Queen and King)*


**


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
⁜→ P F Tinmore, *Toddsterpatriot,* *rylah, *et al,

*BLUF*:  It appears that this news article to be about five years old Dating (_August 04th, 2015 By  *Mnar Muhawesh Adley *Mnar Muhawesh Adley__@mnarmuh_).  What action in this matter is current in the International Criminal Court (ICC)?

*The International Criminal Court's chief prosecutor says she will not take action over Israel's raid on a Gaza-bound flotilla in 2010 that killed nine Turkish activists.*  (BBC World News 6 November 2014)​​


P F Tinmore said:


> Mnar Muhawesh: Israel Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, Now they face Prosecution At ICC
> 
> 
> Mnar Muhawehs interview: Israel May Have Stopped Aid Ships To Gaza, But Can They Escape Prosecution At the International Criminal Court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mintpressnews.com


*(COMMENT)

I see our friends "Toddsterpatriot" and "rylah" asked you already. But I don't see a response...*

I just looked at the ICC listing on the current status of Preliminary Examinations, the Situations under Investigations, and the status of cases.  There is nothing (I can find) before the court on any matters pertaining to the decade-old "Mavi Marmara" incident of 2010.  And I don't see where any large-scale flotilla attempt has been made since.

So I guess I missed the point.  

*(QUESTION)*

What connection can you make to an ICC action of any kind relative to the suggestion that a formal criminal charge is pending?  Exactly what Article of the Rome Statues applies here?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel with Nasrin Bracha Kadri @ Karmiel Festival*


----------



## rylah

*Rami Levy Sues UN for Defamation Over Publishing of Black List*

An Israeli company that was placed on the United Nations (UN) Black List targeting Israeli businesses operating in Judea and Samaria has filed a defamation lawsuit against the international organization.

The Israeli Shurat HaDin human rights organization filed a defamation lawsuit on behalf of Rami Levy’s food and cellular companies against the UN Human Rights Council (UNHRC) following its publication earlier this year of a Black List.

In the report published February, the UNHRC listed 112 companies that are accused of doing business with Israeli companies based in “occupied territory” and harming Palestinian Asuthority Arabs’ human rights, including 94 businesses located in Israel, and another 18 in six other countries.

The backlisted businesses include banks, cellular companies and booking companies, including Airbnb and Israel’s Bezeq telecoms.

The purpose of the list is to bring about an international boycott of these companies, including businessman Rami Levy’s supermarket chain and cellular network.

Levy filed on Monday a defamation lawsuit against the UNHRC for NIS 280,000 (approx. $80,000) through Shurat HaDin, which specializes in the legal and economic war on terror and anti-Israel organizations.

The lawsuit states that business activity in Judea and Samaria does not violate the rights of Palestinian Authority Arabs, but on the contrary, it benefits them.

Rami Levy’s marketing networks employ both PA Arabs and Israeli workers while providing fully equal rights. The filed lawsuit notes that if anything, it can be said that the Israeli companies are improving the rights of the local Arab and their economic well-being immeasurably.

The working conditions and benefits that the plaintiffs provide to their PA Arab workers are 10 times higher than what workers receive in the Palestinian Authority (PA) or in workplaces in the territory it controls.

Moreover, according to the PA’s Central Bureau of Statistics, the average PA Arab worker in the PA currently earns an estimated salary of only NIS 2,200, compared to a PA Arab worker who earns up to three times as much as Rami Levy’s companies.

As for the UN’s immunity claim against lawsuits, the Shurat HaDin explained that, in general, no lawsuits can be filed against UN organizations, but that this lawsuit is exceptional.

An investigation conducted by the Shurat HaDin organization found that the Black List includes only Jewish-owned Israeli companies, and no Arab-owned Israeli companies operating in Judea and Samaria. A list was submitted to the court in a closed envelope that includes 11 Arab-owned companies.

Therefore, the UNHRC does not enjoy immunity because it is acting in violation of the UN Charter and is acting with discrimination.

Rami Levy stated that he “believes in true coexistence.”

“All employees in our marketing network are employed without distinction of religion, race or nationality, and are equally entitled, and even earn three times higher wages than the average wage in the Palestinian Authority. We are happy to serve every client, regardless of religion, race or nationality, and we will continue to do so,” he added.

Shurat HaDin head Nitzana Darshan-Leitner added that the UNHRC’s claim that companies should refrain from doing business in Judea and Samaria since these are occupied territories “is nothing more than a blood libel.”

“This blacklist reflects the true image of the UN Human Rights Council, which has once again been found to be racist, dark and biased. This council will not determine where the borders of the State of Israel will cross,” she stated.

The UNHRC report, which was first commissioned in 2016, has been slammed by both Israel and the US as a “blacklist” that will encourage boycotts of the Jewish state.

The report has no power to levy sanctions or otherwise punish companies. However, the list could put pressure on the UN Security Council (UNSC) to follow up and act against Israel and could be used as a weapon by advocates of boycotts against Israel.

The US’ former Ambassador to the UN Nikki Haley said that the UN “hit a new low” with the publishing of “its anti-Semitic blacklist of companies it claims are involved in Israeli ‘settlement activity’.”

“The timing of this after the US released a peace plan is conniving and manipulative at best. Shameful,” she added.













						Rami Levy Sues UN for Defamation Over Publishing of Black List
					

The UN blacklist only includes Jewish, and not Arab-owned, Israeli companies- clear discrimination and a violation of the UN charter.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Ukraine-Israel Free Trade Agreement to Take Effect in January*

Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky stated on Twitter that “relations between our countries are rising to a new level.”

The FTA “gives a ‘green light’ to Ukraine’s export growth, and creates closer cooperation in the fields of high-tech, engineering and investment.”

Signed in January 2019, the agreement promotes the development of bilateral trade and economic cooperation between the two countries and reduces tariffs on Israeli exports to Ukraine and on Ukrainian exports to Israel.

“The main purpose of the agreement is to strengthen economic cooperation between Ukraine and Israel through the expansion of mutual trade,” said Ihor Zhovkva, Deputy Chief of Staff of the President of Ukraine.

“This agreement will help lower the cost of living in both countries, and will serve to promote Ukrainian industry,” said Israeli Ambassador to Ukraine Joel Lion.

The FTA provides Israeli exporters with free access to the Ukrainian market on many items that until now were subject to customs tax, including machinery, medical equipment, plastic and rubber products, chemicals, fruits and vegetables.

In return, Israel will abolish or reduce customs taxes on various agricultural products, including wheat, currently subject to 50% tax, fish, processed foods, various types of oils, iron, steel and other raw materials for industrial use.

Ukraine is among the world’s largest exporters of grains and industrial raw materials.

It is estimated that within the next two to three years, trade between Israel and Ukraine will double to $2 billion.

Ukraine is an important trading partner for Israel. According to the Israeli Ministry of Economy and Industry, exports from Israel to Ukraine in 2017 totaled $130 million, with a total trade volume of approximately $940 million.

The main industries exporting goods from Israel to Ukraine are chemicals with 50%, plastics and rubber at 14%), and machinery at some 10%.













						Ukraine-Israel Free Trade Agreement to Take Effect in January
					

A Free Trade Agreement (FTA) between Israel and Ukraine will take effect in January.Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky stated on Twitter that “relations between our countries are rising to a




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Joint Arab List Fumes as Ra’am Party Head Skips Vote to Dissolve Knesset*

Members of the Joint Arab List are up in arms after Ra’am Party head Mansour Abbas, along with three of his fellow party members, skipped a vote to disperse the Knesset on Wednesday.

Faction officials went so far as to accuse Abbas of coordinating the move with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu in advance, with one specifically alluding to a meeting the Ra’am Party held with senior officials from the Prime Minister’s Office over several hours last Thursday.

Abbas confirmed to Israel Hayom that he had met with PMO officials on Thursday but insisted it “had nothing whatsoever to do with the vote to disperse the Knesset.”

The meeting was aimed at “promoting the government plan to benefit the Arab sector. This is a plan that is spread out across five years and costs some 500 million shekels ($152 million) a year. That is what matters right now to the Arab public, not petty politics,” he said.

While Abbas said he was not brushing off criticism from within the faction, he emphasized that “the reason we established the Joint Arab List was to worry about the Arab sector and not to please the Zionist left. The Arab public supports me, and it’s a fact that there are no complaints about me from the public. The allegations are only from Arab politicians, not the voters, and I serve the Arab public that voted for me, no one else. Not Gantz, not Netanyahu, not [Yamina party head Naftali] Bennett, and not [Yesh Atid party head Yair] Lapid.”

He added, “I respect my fellow party members’ decision to support the legislation to disperse the Knesset, but with all due respect, I do not have to obey it [the list].”













						Joint Arab List Fumes as Ra’am Party Head Skips Vote to Dissolve Knesset
					

Members of the Joint Arab List are up in arms after Ra’am Party head Mansour Abbas, along with three of his fellow party members, skipped a vote to disperse the Knesset on Wednesday.Faction offi




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Top women diplomats from Israel, UAE, Bahrain gather for historic panel*

*High-ranking female diplomats from Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain held a first of its kind panel examining the role of women in diplomacy.*

The Israel "Women in Diplomacy Network" organization, together with the governments of the United Arab Emirates and the Kingdom of Bahrain held a panel on Thursday examining the role of women in diplomacy 20 years after adoption of UN Resolution 1325, which acknowledged the disproportionate impact of armed conflict on women and girls.

The diplomats on the panel included Ambassador Meirav Eilon Shahar, Permanent Representative of Israel to the UN in Geneva, Ambassador Houda Nonoo, Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Kingdom of Bahrain and former Ambassador to the United States, and Ambassador Lana Nusseibeh, Permanent Representative of the United Arab Emirates to the UN in New York.

The event stressed the importance of the active involvement of women in promoting peace and security in the Middle East and beyond. The virtual event was attended by diplomats from around the globe, spanning from Abu Dhabi to Bahrain to Israel to Geneva and New York.

Ambassador Gilad Erdan, Permanent Representative of Israel to the UN in New York, who proposed holding this unique Women in Diplomacy Network event in his first meeting with his Gulf partners, opened the session by stressing the importance of implementing UN Security Council Resolution 1325, which calls for the active inclusion and participation of women in promoting peace and security. Ambassador Erdan also spoke of the essential need for advancing gender equality worldwide, in line with UN 2030 Sustainable Development Goal.

“It is essential that women are included on every level of decision-making because a world with gender equality is a better world for all its inhabitants,” said Ambassador Erdan.
During the event, moderated by Network founder and board member, Sarah Weiss Ma’udi, currently the Legal Adviser of Israel’s UN Mission in New York, Ambassadors Eilon Shahar, Nonoo, and Nusseibeh highlighted a number of challenging issues facing women diplomats in today’s Middle East. 

The panelists emphasized the importance of the active inclusion of women at the highest levels of decision-making in their three respective countries and discussed their own visions for how gender must play a role in the newfound peace between their countries.

Ambassador Eilon Shahar stated during the event: “Women need to be an integral part of advancing peace in the Middle East.”

Ambassador Nonoo said: “I am Bahraini. I am a woman. I am a mother. I am Jewish. I come from a progressive nation that allows the best leaders to lead no matter who they are.”

Ambassador Nusseibeh said: “The UAE and Israel are champions of gender equality in our region, and we believe that the peace agreement between our two countries is already beginning to foster partnerships that will unlock enormous opportunities for women in the region.”

The three ambassadors also shared their own personal experiences as women working in the field of diplomacy.

This was one of the first official joint events between the governments of Israel, Bahrain and the UAE, just months after the signing of the Abraham Accords. The three ambassadors pledged to continue the important dialogue on gender and other issues of mutual interest.













						Top women diplomats from Israel, UAE, Bahrain gather for historic panel
					

High-ranking female diplomats from Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain held a first of its kind panel examining the role of women in diplomacy.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Vayishlah' - 
The Importance of Purchasing Property in Israel *

Baruch Gordon looks at the story of Yaakov returning to Israel after being abroad, and his purchase of a field. Why does the Torah bother to tell us about this purchase and what is its significance for us today?


----------



## rylah

*Gal Hever - Eretz HaKedoshah @ Wadi Teko'a*

The Holy Land is dearly beloved
For Torah and witness will be called her demand

In the middle of the world your foundation was founded
From the heavens there is a ladder facing you
Teaches your perfection because you are the chosen one
Precious cornerstone and her headstone

Exalted on the borders of a very expensive world
In silver and sapphire your dust will not be appreciated
Also makes one wise your air and enlightens the eyes
Daughter of Yerushalayim plowed in hearts

Mount Moriah the abode of the awesome Temple
For the seat of Shechinah and the Ark of Torah
And pure service and the table of countenance
To atone sins a bronze altar

The place of prochecy and oracle
And the awesome fire comes from heavens
In the countries of nations there's no evaluation of your splendor
Blessed Who has chosen you for His nation for ineritance

Great Sanhedrin teachers of Israel
As half a circle at the altar
Eye that has seen into you rejoices in her part
Land desired by the three forefathers

Hearts will hurt eyes will weep
Tears will be pumped the hands will go limp
Because her splendor is given to destruction
As a tent in the vineyard, as a kennel in a melon field

You're rich in blessings inside a unique nation
In you beauty and royalty, splendor and glory
Since they're in exile, you're full of turmoil
As a lost woman, sold and forsaken

From the four corners the remnants of your people
Their eyes attached towards your love
Until raise will your ruins the exalted Master
And make you a new creation

Yearning in the mourning of her poor storming
You will also be in the world forever a lady
For the Name and the splendor along will walk
And thus will be blessed together husband and wife

- Piyyut written by Rabbi Avraham Salma Ztz"l​


----------



## rylah

*This kibbutz is bringing back once-extinct Biblical plants*

*Guy Ehrlich's journey includes activism in secular rights, Jewish-Arab dialogue, 
and propagating plants used in the Holy Temple.*






Guy Ehrlich is not what you'd picture when you imagine an expert in growing plants used for the Ketoret (incense) in the Holy Temple.

His journey began as an activist for secular rights in Jerusalem, and continued in activism for the rights of Jerusalem Arabs and the right to kosher certification for establishments open on Shabbat.

A searcher for truth, Guy does not judge others by their religious or political views, and on his journey often found himself surprised by the integrity and sensitivity of people who presented themselves as religious and right-winged. He realized the commonalities overshadowed the differences.

In 2008, while searching for a place to move his family and a career change, Guy stumbled upon information about a plant called the Legendary (or Biblical) Persimmon (not to be confused with the common fruit of today with the same name). After moving to Kibbutz Almog near Jericho in the northern Dead Sea region, Guy put years of research and all his family's savings into developing the Balm of Gilead Farm, where he now cultivates the rare plant, in addition to many other biblical plants and rare desert flora once thought extinct. His farm specializes in plants used to create the Ketoret, or incense, used in the Holy Temple.

Guy's journey is fascinating, his attitude refreshing, his passion endearing and his farm a rare treasure.

Tune in to get to know this incredible person, and find out more about joining his venture!









						This kibbutz is bringing back once-extinct Biblical plants
					

Guy Ehrlich's journey includes activism in secular rights, Jewish-Arab dialogue, and propagating plants used in the Holy Temple.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Renowned Israeli Wildlife Photographer Honored For Striking Ibex Photo *

A photo of a Nubian ibex bravely jumping over a ravine in Mitzpe Ramon to reach its sibling on the other side, taken by a distinguished Israeli photographer, has received a Highly Commended honor in the Behavior: Mammals category of the 56th annual Wildlife Photographer of the Year competition 2020. The winners were announced earlier this month.

The photo, “Kids’ Game,” was taken by renowned Israeli photographer Yossi Eshbol, one of the top nature photographers in Israel and around the world, who has documented nature and wildlife in photographs for over 30 years.

The photo was chosen among 49,000 global entries in what is considered the largest wildlife photography competition in the world. Winners and highly commended entries were selected by a panel of international judges from the UK, Spain, Germany, US, and Sweden in a number of categories. 













						Renowned Israeli Wildlife Photographer Honored For Striking Ibex Photo
					

Yossi Eshbol, an Israeli photographer known for his remarkable wildlife images, was honored for his photo of a Nubian ibex in Mitzpe Ramon.




					nocamels.com


----------



## rylah

*Spotify names Omer Adam Israel's most-streamed artist in 2020*

*Audio streaming giant reveals the most played artists, albums, tracks, and podcasts over the past year. Billie Eilish crowned the most-streamed female artist in Israel, followed by Israeli singer Noa Kirel.*

Singer Omer Adam is the most-streamed artist in Israel in 2020, audio streaming giant Spotify revealed Wednesday.

Singer Eyal Golan is the second most-streamed artist of the year, followed by Eden Hason, Ishay Ribo, and Idan Raichel.

The first five entries on the list of most-streamed artists in Israel are men. The list does not distinguish based on gender, but Spotify does give an option to filter the list based on gender.

The most streamed female artist in Israel this year is 18-year old American Billie Eilish, followed by Israeli singer Noa Kirel. Ariana Grande, Eden Ben Zaken, and Dua Lipa made it to the top-five as well.

The most-played song in Israel over the past year is _Blinding Lights_ by American singer The Weeknd, followed by _Dance Monkey_ by Tones and I.

Israeli singer Hanan Ben Ari's _Aluf Haolam_ is in third place, followed by _Journey_ by singer Eliad and _Nehake Lecha_ by Ishay Ribo and Nathan Goshen.

The most-streamed album category is also led by Adam, and his album _Omer_, released at the beginning of 2020.

Next on the list is Eden Hason's _Shemishehu Yaatzor Oti_, followed by Natan Goshen's _Bati Lahlom_. The Weeknd's _After Hours_ is in fourth place, followed by Billie Eilish's _When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go?_

It turns out that Israelis are fond of podcasts too.
The year's most-streamed podcast is _Hayot Kiss_, the economic podcast of Kan broadcasting corporation and presented by Shaul Amsterdamski, Tzlil Avraham, and Dana Frank.  In second place is Kan's _One Song_, which explores the roots of iconic Israeli songs. _Money Engine_ by the Calcalist is in fifth place. In third place _is Choshvim Tov_ by Judith Katz, followed by _A Brief History of Mankind_ by Hebrew University's Professor Yuval Noah Harari.







			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/12/03/omer-adam-israels-most-streamed-artist-in-2020/


----------



## rylah

*'The Bedouin’s Guide to the Negev: How to Make a Fortune at the State’s Expense'*

*'Abed is Nobody's Fool' - Regavim Movement releases new video to illustrate Bedouin Negev takeover.*

The Regavim Movement released a new video clip that explains why the State of Israel has been unsuccessful at untangling the complex issue of regulation of Bedouin settlement in the Negev – and who’s taking advantage of whom.

"Meet Abed. Abed is an 18-year-old Bedouin who lives in an ‘unrecognized’ squatters’ camp in the Negev. He’s a spontaneous, sensitive guy – and he’s nobody’s fool."

Regavim’s video illustrates why, despite the state's efforts to create legal, organized communities for Israeli Bedouin, complete with municipal infrastructure and modern services, these attempts have failed over and over again. What’s the bottom line? Who are the winners, who are the losers, and what are the consequences for the future of the Negev and the State of Israel?

The illegal Bedouin hinterland in the Negev is comprised of tens of thousands of illegal structures, and the State of Israel has been dragging its feet for years in a series of failed initiatives aimed at relocating the Bedouin to permanent, legal, organized settlements.

To encourage and enable the residents of the illegal encampments to relocate to organized towns with proper infrastructure, municipal services, education and health care facilities, the state provides each resident of the illegal encampments with a free, developed plot of land and a “relocation compensation payment” of hundreds of thousands of shekels - but because there are no timetables or deadlines attached to these generous relocation arrangements, the system simply doesn’t work; the illegal encampments continue to grow, with thousands of new structures each year.

The video illustrates how the state has continued to increase and enlarge its compensation and relocation grants over the years, in practice encouraging residents of the illegal encampments to stay put, continue to build illegally, and 'make a buck' at the public’s expense.

The illegal Bedouin hinterland in the Negev is comprised of tens of thousands of illegal structures, and the State of Israel has been dragging its feet for years in a series of failed initiatives aimed at relocating the Bedouin to permanent, legal, organized settlements.

To encourage and enable the residents of the illegal encampments to relocate to organized towns with proper infrastructure, municipal services, education and health care facilities, the state provides each resident of the illegal encampments with a free, developed plot of land and a “relocation compensation payment” of hundreds of thousands of shekels - but because there are no timetables or deadlines attached to these generous relocation arrangements, the system simply doesn’t work; the illegal encampments continue to grow, with thousands of new structures each year.

The video illustrates how the state has continued to increase and enlarge its compensation and relocation grants over the years, in practice encouraging residents of the illegal encampments to stay put, continue to build illegally, and 'make a buck' at the public’s expense.

*(Press 'cc' for translation)*


----------



## rylah

*The Torah Versus The Left*

*Question: What book is the opposite of the left?

Answer: the Torah.*

The Torah is the foundation of the rest of the Bible and the rock on which both Judaism and Christianity stand. No Torah, no Judaism. No Torah, no Christianity. No Torah, no G-d, no divine creation, no Exodus, no Ten Commandments, no “love your neighbor as yourself,” no Judeo-Christian values, no Western civilization, and no America.

As I am about to finish the third volume of my five-volume commentary on the Torah, I can say with some authority that the Torah is the antithesis of left-wing ideas and values. It ‘s not the antithesis of liberal ideas and values; it’s the antithesis of left-wing values and ideas.

A serious and committed Jew or Christian can be a liberal or a conservative; he or she cannot be a leftist. Left-wing Jews and Christians use Judaism and Christianity as covers for their real values – left-wing values.

Here are examples of basic laws and values in the Torah that are the opposite of what the left advocates:

Full article-








						The Torah Versus The Left
					

The left's war on Judaism and Christianity is rooted in its war against distinctions.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The Macedonian Conquest, Maccabees, and the Menorah*

Faced with the might of the Greek Empire, some Jews in the ancient world tried to become more Greek than a tub of yogurt. Others, such as the Hasmoneans, stood up for their Jewish values — no matter the cost. But just how far were the Maccabees prepared to go to ensure the continuation of the Jewish people and why do we remember them to this day?


----------



## rylah

*Today: Lighting Sovereignty over the Jordan Valley*

Preparations have been completed for the event marking the lighting of the first candle of Hanukah entitled “Lighting Sovereignty Over the Jordan Valley” at the Sartava Fortress in the Jordan Valley.

Several organizations joined together for the event: The Sovereignty Movement, Jordan Valley Council, Regavim, the ZOA, AFSI, Israel Forever, and Save the West.

A special survey will be presented at the event, on the position of the Israeli public on the question of sovereignty over the Jordan Valley. The survey reveals that a solid majority of the general public in Israel supports applying sovereignty in the Valley, with 79.7% of rightwing voters favoring it. Only 11% of Israelis oppose it.

The co-chairwomen of the Sovereignty Movement, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar, summed up the event with great satisfaction, in view of the willingness of various public figures to join the call to the Prime minister and government ministers to take the step of applying sovereignty over the Jordan Valley immediately.

“It is still possible to correct the mistake made by the Israeli government when it did not keep its promise to apply sovereignty over the Jordan Valley. Promises have been made and declared both by Prime Minister Netanyahu and by Deputy Prime Minister Benny Gantz, but so far, nothing has been done to realize the promises,” Katsover and Matar said.

“This time we will not be satisfied with promises and declarations. This time we demand a practical step even before the elections. Applying sovereignty even over a small area is enough to continue in the direction that the People of Israel has been working toward for generations, the Zionist dream of many generations, the restoration of  Israel’s sovereignty over its Land,” they said.














						Today: Lighting Sovereignty over the Jordan Valley
					

“It is still possible to correct the mistake made by the Israeli government when it did not keep its promise to apply sovereignty over the Jordan Valley."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And not a single picture of a home or a village,
but a shack built in the middle of nowhere.

Ususal pallywood circus.


----------



## rylah

*Hillel Fuld: Israel's Number One Tech Blogger*


----------



## rylah

*Mi Yimalel - Hanukkah video in Jerusalem light train*

The light train - giving light in Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli soldiers use Palestinian child as human shield*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli soldiers use Palestinian child as human shield*



And I'm sure you think that they keep throwing rocks at the soldiers standing in front of him, demonstrates how they care about their kids?

As I've said...the usual fake pallywood circus:


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians Injured by Israeli Soldiers During Clashes in the Village of Nabi Saleh*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians Injured by Israeli Soldiers During Clashes in the Village of Nabi Saleh*



*Happy Hanukkah!*


----------



## rylah

*Nissim Black: 'I have a responsibility to uplift my fans'*

*Hip hop star who converted to Judaism, lives in Jerusalem tells American TV show host it's his 'message' that's changed - not the music.

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

More good news for Israel and a less volatile region. 









						Yet Another Muslim Country Joins Abraham Accords With Israel
					

Yet another Muslim-majority Middle East nation, Morocco, formalized ties with Israel, cementing Trump's legacy in the region.




					pjmedia.com
				




On Thursday, President Donald Trump announced that the North African Muslim-majority nation of Morocco would normalize relations with Israel, marking yet another massive diplomatic breakthrough in the Middle East thanks to Trump’s strategy and negotiations.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


What a shame that the Arabs-Moslems use their children for cheap propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli soldiers use Palestinian child as human shield*



That's outrageous!!!

Only Palestinians should use Palestinian children as shields, eh?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
SUBTOPIC:  Israeli Soldiers Arresting a Child
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Your interpretation of this decade-old event, is very probably wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> MEDIA=youtube


*(COMMENT)*

What you are seeing is the center of multiple arrests by several apprehension teams and overwatch running a screen.  Not the beginning and not the end of the operation.  The child is not being used as a shield, but rather being physically held in custody.  Just like any arrest of any subject, you DO NOT move with them put them behind you.  You move with the subject in front or between two escorts, with the screen in front.  This apprehension procedure is extremely common.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
> SUBTOPIC:  Israeli Soldiers Arresting a Child
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Your interpretation of this decade-old event, is very probably wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIA=youtube
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What you are seeing is the center of multiple arrests by several apprehension teams and overwatch running a screen.  Not the beginning and not the end of the operation.  The child is not being used as a shield, but rather being physically held in custody.  Just like any arrest of any subject, you DO NOT move with them put them behind you.  You move with the subject in front or between two escorts, with the screen in front.  This apprehension procedure is extremely common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Balony, if they arrested him he should have been in the back of a Jeep.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
> SUBTOPIC:  Israeli Soldiers Arresting a Child
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Your interpretation of this decade-old event, is very probably wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIA=youtube
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What you are seeing is the center of multiple arrests by several apprehension teams and overwatch running a screen.  Not the beginning and not the end of the operation.  The child is not being used as a shield, but rather being physically held in custody.  Just like any arrest of any subject, you DO NOT move with them put them behind you.  You move with the subject in front or between two escorts, with the screen in front.  This apprehension procedure is extremely common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balony, if they arrested him he should have been in the back of a Jeep.
Click to expand...


Instantly?

Or are they allowed to walk him from where they grabbed him to the jeep?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
SUBTOPIC:  Israeli Soldiers Arresting a Child
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,


RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> What you are seeing is the center of multiple arrests by several apprehension teams and overwatch running a screen. * Not the beginning and not the end of the operation.*





P F Tinmore said:


> Balony, if they arrested him he should have been in the back of a Jeep.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Instantly?
> 
> Or are they allowed to walk him from where they grabbed him to the jeep?


*(COMMENT)*

Poof*! * Magic...  _(I don't believe the IDF has Jeeps.)_





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro

If the Negev is all that empty then what is the problem with allowing Bedouin to wander around in it? Are they stealing the sand or something and smuggling it to Egypt? It can be a hassle with those few who ally themselves with the faux 'Palestinians' and maybe some who will support Egypt if a war broke out, but that will be easily handled, would it not? They're fairly distinctive, and for experts so are the clans.


----------



## rylah

Picaro said:


> If the Negev is all that empty then what is the problem with allowing Bedouin to wander around in it? Are they stealing the sand or something and smuggling it to Egypt? It can be a hassle with those few who ally themselves with the faux 'Palestinians' and maybe some who will support Egypt if a war broke out, but that will be easily handled, would it not? They're fairly distinctive, and for experts so are the clans.



Bedouines...they run the entire drug trade between Africa and Asia, and yes they steal everything, from water pipes to your car and just about anything coming their way.


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu to Make First Official Visit to Egypt in More than a Decade*

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is expected to head to Egypt for a state visit in the coming days, at the request of Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi, officials in Cairo have confirmed to _Israel Hayom._ The official visit will be the first by an Israeli prime minister to the country in over 10 years.

Netanyahu is expected to discuss a series of regional issues with the Egyptian leader, chief among them bolstering security and diplomatic ties in light of the Iranian threat and coordinating positions between Jerusalem and Cairo ahead of President-elect Joe Biden’s entry into the White House.

Netanyahu and el-Sissi are also expected to discuss the possibility of renewing talks between Israel and the Palestinian Authority as well as efforts by mediators in the Egyptian intelligence services to achieve a deal for the Gaza Strip.

The Egyptian officials said the government was concerned that a Biden administration would be hostile to Cairo and that it would sign onto a new nuclear deal with Iran that would undermine regional stability. The officials further said that Cairo placed great importance on the Abraham Accords as well as the regional alliance being forged between Israel and other moderate Sunni Arab states and Sudan.

A senior Egyptian Foreign Ministry official told _Israel Hayom_ that should the Egyptian and Israeli leaders meet, the expectation was that Netanyahu would receive an official state welcome.

“If Netanyahu’s planned visit to Egypt does take place, President el-Sissi will greet him at the airport with Egyptian and Israeli flags waving alongside one another,” he said.

According to the officials, the two leaders were set to meet in either Cairo or Sharm el-Sheikh.













						Netanyahu to Make First Official Visit to Egypt in More than a Decade
					

Cairo is concerned that a Biden administration will be hostile, and will conclude a new nuclear deal with Iran that would undermine regional stability, say Egyptian officials.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Egyptian President welcomes Israel-Morocco agreement*

*Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi says normalization of ties between Israel and Morocco will achieve regional stability.*

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi on Thursday hailed the agreement between Israel and Morocco to normalize relations, _AFP_ reports.

"I have followed with great attention the significant advance between Morocco and Israel in terms of the normalization of their relations under the auspices of the US," Sisi said on Twitter.

"I believe this is an important step to achieve more stability and cooperation in our region," he added.

Egypt became the first Arab country to sign a peace treaty with Israel in 1979.

Under the agreement announced Thursday by US President Donald Trump, Morocco will open a diplomatic office in Israel and Israel will open a diplomatic office in Morocco. In addition, direct flights will be held between the two countries.

As part of the deal, the United States will recognize the Western Sahara as part of Morocco.

Morocco is the fourth Muslim majority state to agree to normalize ties with Israel in 2020. Israel signed the Abraham Accords with the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain in September. In October, Sudan agreed to normalize ties with the Jewish State.













						Egyptian President welcomes Israel-Morocco agreement
					

Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi says normalization of ties between Israel and Morocco will achieve regional stability.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu: We are bringing hope and blessing to the people of Israel*

*Netanyahu lights first Hanukkah candle via Zoom with WZO and representatives of Diaspora Jewish communities.*

Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu and his wife, Sara, on Thursday evening lit the first Hanukkah candle – via Zoom – with the World Zionist Organization (WZO) and representatives of Diaspora Jewish communities.

"This is an especially happy Hanukkah. We are expanding the circle of peace with Israel, and are attaching Morocco to as it well,” said Netanyahu.

“This is gigantic news. The light of peace has never been so strong. We are bringing peace. We are also bringing coronavirus vaccines. We are bringing hope and blessing to the people of Israel this Hanukkah,” he continued.

“There is nothing like this evening, in this place in Jerusalem, on this holiday, to mark the huge change that occurred in the annals of our people. The Maccabees saved the Jewish people; they saved the Jewish heritage and religion. Without them the Jewish people would not exist,” said Netanyahu.

“We have many reasons to celebrate this Hanukkah. A happy holiday to you all. A happy holiday to the people of Israel in the Diaspora," he concluded.

Also participating were Minister David Amsalem (via Zoom), WZO Chairman Yaakov Hagoel and representatives of Diaspora Jewish communities (via Zoom) from – inter alia – Greece, Italy, England, the US, Hungary, Poland, Scotland, Sweden and Germany.













						Netanyahu: We are bringing hope and blessing to the people of Israel
					

Netanyahu lights first Hanukkah candle via Zoom with WZO and representatives of Diaspora Jewish communities.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel officially joins the International Energy Agency*

*The IEA is at the forefront of tackling climate change, promoting renewable energies, energy efficiency and other energy issues.*

The International Energy Agency (IEA) accepted Israel's request to join the agency as a full member on Thursday, according to a Foreign Ministry statement.

As part of a vote in Paris, the member states supported the initiation of Israel's absorption into the Agency, which is at the forefront of tackling climate change, promoting renewable energies, energy efficiency and other energy issues. 

The move began with Energy Minister Dr. Yuval Steinitz's meeting with World Energy Agency Director General Dr. Fatih Birol at the UN's annual climate conference, held in Madrid in December last year. Afterwards, the Foreign Affairs Ministry and the Israeli delegation to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD) joined in promoting the move, which today received widespread support from all the agency's companies.

"In 2010, as the Finance Minister, I introduced the State of Israel to the most prestigious organization of developed countries - the OECD - and today, in 2020, I am proud to announce that Israel is taking a significant first step on joining the International Energy Agency (IEA)," said Steinitz.

"This reflects Israel's new status as a regional energy power, a world leader in the reduction and detoxification of coal and polluting fuels in favor of natural gas and solar energy, and bringing it to second place in the world in solar power generation. It illustrates the trust and recognition of the power and innovation of the Israeli energy economy in the world. "

The agency, considered the most influential and important in the world in the field of energy, was founded in 1974 and initiated by the United States in response to the oil embargo in 1973 and to ensure the supply of oil to its member countries. A basic condition for membership in the International Energy Agency is membership in the OECD. Today, 30 of the 37 OECD member countries take part in the Energy Agency, which is considered a fully autonomous organization in its decisions and conduct.

The official membership of the State of Israel in the International Energy Agency signifies the possibility of being part of the group of countries leading the international discourse in the energy field. The prestigious agency promotes a mutual learning process between experts, which aims to set uniform criteria on the relevant issues. There is also a political benefit with the positioning of the country as a major player in energy field, not only in the Middle East but also among developed countries. All of these will enable Israel's decision-makers to provide better data and tools for determining the required policy measures in the energy field. 













						Israel officially joins the International Energy Agency
					

The IEA is at the forefront of tackling climate change, promoting renewable energies, energy efficiency and other energy issues.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*This Week Torah Reading - 'Vayeshev' - *
*Secrets of the Return to Zion in the Story of Yosef*

Baruch Gordon looks at the story of Yosef to find out his secret in bringing the Mashiach ben Yosef. He discusses a teaching of the Vilna Gaon, who shares a remarkable insight into the powerful character of Yosef and how his example inspires us today in the Land of Israel.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli ‘anti-terrorism’ lawyer was convicted over attacks on Palestinians
					

Aviel Leitner, who works for Shurat HaDin, was jailed over 1980s attacks linked to far-right Kach party in East Jerusalem and West Bank




					www.middleeasteye.net
				





A lawyer working for an Israeli organisation that says it is dedicated to “fighting terrorism” was himself convicted of violent attacks targeting Palestinian civilians and property in occupied East Jerusalem and the West Bank during the 1980s, Middle East Eye can reveal.

Aviel Leitner, who works for the Tel Aviv-based Shurat HaDin, also known as the Israel Law Center, was part of a group linked to the far-right Kach party, which was accused of carrying out six attacks in 1983 and 1984. These included a shooting targeting a bus carrying Palestinian labourers near Ramallah in which six people were injured.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli ‘anti-terrorism’ lawyer was convicted over attacks on Palestinians
> 
> 
> Aviel Leitner, who works for Shurat HaDin, was jailed over 1980s attacks linked to far-right Kach party in East Jerusalem and West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lawyer working for an Israeli organisation that says it is dedicated to “fighting terrorism” was himself convicted of violent attacks targeting Palestinian civilians and property in occupied East Jerusalem and the West Bank during the 1980s, Middle East Eye can reveal.
> 
> Aviel Leitner, who works for the Tel Aviv-based Shurat HaDin, also known as the Israel Law Center, was part of a group linked to the far-right Kach party, which was accused of carrying out six attacks in 1983 and 1984. These included a shooting targeting a bus carrying Palestinian labourers near Ramallah in which six people were injured.


So.... the subject of the article was the conviction of the named individual.  The fact that he wasn't celebrated as a hero, (as is the case with the Islamic terrorists in Hamas and Fatah), represents quite a contrast in ideology.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli ‘anti-terrorism’ lawyer was convicted over attacks on Palestinians
> 
> 
> Aviel Leitner, who works for Shurat HaDin, was jailed over 1980s attacks linked to far-right Kach party in East Jerusalem and West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lawyer working for an Israeli organisation that says it is dedicated to “fighting terrorism” was himself convicted of violent attacks targeting Palestinian civilians and property in occupied East Jerusalem and the West Bank during the 1980s, Middle East Eye can reveal.
> 
> Aviel Leitner, who works for the Tel Aviv-based Shurat HaDin, also known as the Israel Law Center, was part of a group linked to the far-right Kach party, which was accused of carrying out six attacks in 1983 and 1984. These included a shooting targeting a bus carrying Palestinian labourers near Ramallah in which six people were injured.


How many candies did Israelis hand out after the attacks ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli settlers storm Palestinian village and burn 3 cars*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

What a shame the Pally's choose to use their children as cheap tools for propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Don't throw rocks, you could get hurt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't throw rocks, you could get hurt.
Click to expand...

They only throw rocks when Israel's goons are in their neighborhood.

And besides, throwing rocks is a standard allegation that requires no proof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


>


You are taking the Israel shills to school.


----------



## P F Tinmore

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are taking the Israel shills to school.
Click to expand...

Huh???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> They only throw rocks when Israel's goons are in their neighborhood.



Yeah, they aren't too bright.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only throw rocks when Israel's goons are in their neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they aren't too bright.
Click to expand...

indeed, time after time after time, Israeli goons go to places where people throw rocks at them.

Yeah, they aren't too bright.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only throw rocks when Israel's goons are in their neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they aren't too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> indeed, time after time after time, Israeli goons go to places where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Yeah, they aren't too bright.
Click to expand...


Pallies, 72 years, still no country.


----------



## Issa

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.


She was an atheist. Born in Ukraine she migrated to the US and later on to Palestine to steal someone's land and contribute to the killing of thousands of Paalestinians.


----------



## Issa

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> et al,
> 
> The State of Israel is a complex and diverse multi-ethnic, multi-racial, and multi-religious society.  The simplified thumbnail perspective might be broken down like this:
> 
> Multi-ethnic considerations:​
> Jewish;
> Arab
> Druze,
> Bedouin
> Circassians
> Samaritans
> Armenians
> NOTE:  Some Jewish Ethnic Differences may be seen:​
> ​
> 
> Ashkenazim (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly Germany and Eastern Europe)
> Sephardim Jews (Jewish ethnic lines from mostly to Spain, Portugal, and Arab countries).
> 
> Multi-racial considerations:
> 
> Caucasian,
> African,
> Mongoloid
> Multi-religious considerations:
> 
> Jewish
> Christian
> Muslim
> NOTE:  In addition there are religious differences among Jews,​
> Ultra-Orthodox ("_haredim_"),
> Modern Orthodox ("_dati-leumi_"),
> Traditional ("_masorati_"),
> Secular ("_hiloni_").
> Israel is, very much, a 21st Century country --- having the highest ratio of university degrees to its population in the world.  Israel produces huge number of scientific papers ---- more than a 100 papers per 1000 researchers; which shows in the number of Nobel laureates _(12: more than all the other Middle Eastern and North African Muslim countries combined)_ in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology, Medicine, and Literature.  _(By comparison:  Egypt: 4 --- Lebanon: 0 --- Syria: 0 --- Jordan: 0 --- Saudi Arabia: 0 --- Turkey: 1) _ Israel is at the tip of the spear in terms of high technology developments and medial research advancements; particularly in the areas of microprocessor design and manufacturing; and as diverse as stem cell research --- and --- the treatment of neuro-degenerative diseases.  Israel was the first to develop and install a large-scale, fully functional solar electricity generating plant.  Of the 16 women in history that have been named Noble Laureates, among them is Ada Yonath, a protein crystallographer (Chemistry), for her studies of the structure and function of the ribosome.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first heart transplant was performed in Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...

Where many black hearts were killed.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only throw rocks when Israel's goons are in their neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they aren't too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> indeed, time after time after time, Israeli goons go to places where people throw rocks at them.
> 
> Yeah, they aren't too bright.
Click to expand...


Or burn us at the stake and expell us from our holy cities...
How is this different from the way KKK and Nation of Islam rationalize their racist bigotry?


----------



## rylah

Issa said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> She was an atheist. Born in Ukraine she migrated to the US and later on to Palestine to steal someone's land and contribute to the killing of thousands of Paalestinians.
Click to expand...


Well, at least our granny could actually pronounce "P-alestine",
and speak the local language, unlike the Arabs claiming the land is theirs.


----------



## rylah

*10 Incredible Things You Didn't Know About Deni Avdija*


----------



## rylah

*UAE, Bahrain ambassadors join Israeli ambassador for Hanukkah candle lighting*

Israel’s Ambassador to the US, Ron Dermer, on Saturday held a virtual Hanukkah candle lighting with the Ambassador of Bahrain to the US, Abdulla R. Al Khalifa, and the Ambassador of the UAE to the US, Yousef Al Otaiba.

The candle lighting was held in the wake of the signing of the Abraham Accords between Israel, the UAE and Bahrain earlier this year.


----------



## rylah

*BLACKOUT | Episode 5: Ready for Shabbat*

Nissim Black, a star rapper who moved to Israel after converting to Judaism,
discusses life, everyday struggles in the Holy Land.


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Yigal Cohen with Maor Edri - 'Lenatzeah Et HaPahad' (Defeat the fear)

*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Issa said:


> She was an atheist. Born in Ukraine she migrated to the US and later on to Palestine to steal someone's land



That's horrible!!!!

Who did she steal land from?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Revivo Project - Nagilah Haleluyah*

Let's rejoice Halleluyah, let's rejoice
Let's rejoice Halleluyah, let's rejoice
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption

אל שדי my G-d my G-d, return the furthest of my fellows
And expel my open haters, and expel my declared enemies, my soul can't stand them no more
The time has come, the time has come, of the redemption...

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
My G-d dwelling heavens
Build Your House in Your Greatness
When will You come to You will I sacrifice
The sacrifice of the First Donation

Oh diamond, diamond diamond,
Our nice land, our ancient land
Only One, and there's no second to You,
Raise and guard me
Graze me through green pastures
Knowing the hidden
Our nice land, our ancient land...

I thank You for answering me
And You've been my redemption
That is the day of doing of my Lord
Let's rejoice and be happy within Him

Here's how well, and how favorable
A tribe of brothers, all together, together, together


----------



## Issa

rylah said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> She was an atheist. Born in Ukraine she migrated to the US and later on to Palestine to steal someone's land and contribute to the killing of thousands of Paalestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least our granny could actually pronounce "P-alestine",
> and speak the local language, unlike the Arabs claiming the land is theirs.
Click to expand...

You lie the lie and beleive it. Look at you.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
SUBTOPIC:  You lie the lie
⁜→ Issa,  et al,

*BLUF*:  I'm confused!  "Lie the Lie"



Issa said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> She was an atheist. Born in Ukraine she migrated to the US and later on to Palestine to steal someone's land and contribute to the killing of thousands of Paalestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least our granny could actually pronounce "P-alestine",
> and speak the local language, unlike the Arabs claiming the land is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie the lie and beleive it. Look at you.
Click to expand...

*(QUESTION)*

What falsehood _(first lie)_ is being conveyed untruthfully _(second lie)_?

Be patient with me.  I'm just an old man...





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19*

*Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.*






Researchers from Tel Aviv University (TAU) have proven that the Coronavirus (COVID-19) can be killed efficiently, quickly and cheaply using ultraviolet (UV) light-emitting diodes (UV-LEDs).

This is the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths or frequencies on viruses from the corona family.

Prof. Hadas Mamane, Head of TAU’s Environmental Engineering Program at the School of Mechanical Engineering, led the study in collaboration with Prof. Yoram Gerchman of Oranim College, Dr. Michal Mandelboim, the Director of the National Center for Influenza and Respiratory Viruses at Sheba Medical Center at Tel HaShomer, and Nehemya Friedman from Tel Hashomer.

The researchers tested the optimal wavelength for killing the Coronavirus and found that a length of 285 nanometers was almost as efficient in disinfecting the virus as a wavelength of 265 nanometers, requiring less than half a minute to destroy more than 99.9% of the coronaviruses.

This result is significant because the cost of 285 nm LED bulbs are much lower than that of 265 nm bulbs, and the former is also more readily available.

Eventually, as the science develops, the industry will be able to make the necessary adjustments and install the bulbs in robotic systems, or air conditioning, vacuum, and water systems to efficiently disinfect large surfaces and spaces. Prof. Mamane believes that the technology will be available for use in the near future.

“The entire world is currently looking for effective solutions to disinfect the coronavirus,” says Prof. Mamane. “The problem is that in order to disinfect a bus, train, sports hall or plane by chemical spraying, you need physical manpower, and in order for the spraying to be effective, you have to give the chemical time to act on the surface. We know, for example, that medical staff do not have time to manually disinfect, say, computer keyboards and other surfaces in hospitals – and the result is infection and quarantine. The disinfection systems based on LED bulbs, however, can be installed in the ventilation system and air conditioners, for example, and sterilize the air sucked in and then emitted into the room.”

“We discovered that it is quite simple to kill the coronavirus using LED bulbs that radiate ultraviolet light,” explains Prof. Mamane. “But no less important, we killed the viruses using cheaper and more readily available LED bulbs, which consume little energy and do not contain mercury like regular bulbs. Our research has commercial and societal implications, given the possibility of using such LED bulbs in all areas of our lives, safely and quickly. Of course, as always when it comes to ultraviolet radiation, it is important to make it clear to people that it is dangerous to try to use this method to disinfect surfaces inside homes. You need to know how to design these systems and how to work with them so that you are not directly exposed to the light.”

Ultraviolet radiation is a common method of killing bacteria and viruses, and most of us are familiar with such disinfecting bulbs from their use in water purifiers. UV radiation mainly damages nucleic acids.

Last year, a team of researchers led by Prof. Mamane and Prof. Gerchman patented a combination of different UV frequencies that cause dual-system damage to the genetic load and proteins of bacteria and viruses, from which they cannot recover, which is a key factor that is ignored.

“In the future, we will want to test our unique combination of integrated damage mechanisms and more ideas we recently developed on combined efficient direct and indirect damage to bacteria and viruses on different surfaces, air and water,” Prof. Mamane concluded.









						Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19 | United with Israel
					

Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: ‘We Are Lighting the Menorah on the Temple Mount!’ Demand Jewish Activists *

*These “modern day Maccabees” marched toward the holiest site in Judaism to celebrate Hanukkah’s true message.*






This morning (monday), a group of activists from the 'Students for the Temple Mount' march toward the entrance to the Temple Mount, carrying a model of the Temple lamp looted by the Romans.

The activists tried to go up to the Temple Mount with the Menorah and restore the famous relief that appears on the Titus Gate, they said, "with a significant change - the direction of walking. Instead of the Menorah coming out of the destruction of Jerusalem, it returns to it by Jews sovereign in their land".






"After two thousand years, we have finally returned to our homeland and rebuilt a sovereign Israeli entity in it. Hanukkah is a great opportunity to return the Menorah as well and raise awareness of the national and cultural importance of the Temple Mount."

Activists tried to get the guards and policemen at the entrance to the Temple Mount to accept the menorah, but they refused.


"It is gratifying to see the passers-by excited by the procession, some joining, some throwing candies and applauding. I call on the masses of Israelis to join us regularly for Aliyahs and to make change with their feet, just like in the days of Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael."













						צפו: ניסיון להעלות דגם של מנורת המקדש להר הבית - סרוגים
					

סרוגים | קבוצת פעילים למען הר הבית הגיעה היום אל שער הכניסה להר בדרישה לעלות אליו יחד עם דגם של מנורת המקדש: "חג החנוכה הוא הזדמנות מצוינת להשיב גם את המנורה"




					www.srugim.co.il


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF*:   WOW*!*



rylah said:


> *Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19*
> *Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19 | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


*(QUESTION)*

This is one of those "EUREKA" moments.  Who_ [Researchers from Tel Aviv University (TAU)] _gets the Nobel Prize for this*?* 

I wonder which grocery chain and outdoor market areas will be the first to install these LEDs? 


			
				Researchers from Tel Aviv University (TAU) said:
			
		

> The researchers tested the optimal wavelength for killing the Coronavirus and found that a length of 285 nanometers was almost as efficient in disinfecting the virus as a wavelength of 265 nanometers, requiring less than half a minute to destroy more than 99.9% of the coronaviruses.
> 
> This result is significant because the cost of 285 nm LED bulbs are much lower than that of 265 nm bulbs, and the former is also more readily available.


 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Settlers are taking over East Jerusalem one house at a time*


----------



## rylah

*'Instead of partitioning Jerusalem, sovereignty over greater Jerusalem'*

*Sovereignty Movement responds to Gantz's remarks about possibility of partition. "There is still much work ahead to clarify the obvious."*

In response to the statement of the Alternate Prime Minister Benny Gantz regarding the possible partition of Jerusalem and its transformation into the Palestinian capital, the Sovereignty Movement calls upon the Prime Minister and the ministers of the right-wing camp to promote, as soon as possible, the application of sovereignty over Maale Adumim, Gush Etzion, and the entire Greater Jerusalem area, in order to establish a political reality that will not be subject to the whims of left-wing factors.

“If it seemed to us that the Israeli leadership and the Israeli public had internalized the folly of the concept of partitioning the Land, partitioning Jerusalem, and establishment of an enemy state in the heartland, the statement of Minister Gantz came and proved that there is still much work facing us to clarify the obvious,” say the heads of the movement, Yehudit Katsover and Nadia Matar.

They add: “The application of sovereignty over Greater Jerusalem will establish, by law, the prohibition to promote any political step to partition the Land. It is incumbent upon the Prime Minister, as the leader of the right-wing camp, to immediately bring a proposal along these lines for government approval."

"Netanyahu will, thereby, restore his leadership and public credibility after he has not yet fulfilled his commitment to apply sovereignty in the Jordan Valley. He will, thereby, bolster our hold in the eternal city. He will, thereby, reinforce the Jewish majority in the capital of Israel, and he will, thereby, prevent the political programs that pose an existential threat to the future of Israel, and which strike a mortal blow to the Zionist vision.”














						'Instead of partitioning J'lem, sovereignty over greater J'lem'
					

Sovereignty Movement responds to Gantz's remarks about possibility of partition. "There is still much work ahead to clarify the obvious."




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Meydad Tasa - Yismah Hatani (traditional wedding song)*

There shall again be heard in the cities of Judea
there shall be again heard in the streets of Jerusalem

The sound of mirth and the sound of joy,
the voice of a bridegroom and the voice of a bride
The voice of songs of the bridegrooms from their Huppah

Rejoice will my bridegroom in the crowd of my faithful
Will carry on blessing from my faithful
​_(based on Jeremiah ch.33)_


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion: 'Miketz' - *
*Diaspora Is Affliction (Even When You're Rich)*

Baruch Gordon explains why Yosef referred to Egypt as the "land of my affliction" even when he was one of the most powerful and wealthy individuals living there. (Hint: It's connected to the fact that Egypt is not Israel)


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   WOW*!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19*
> *Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Corona Discovery: UV-LED Lights Kill COVID-19 | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israelis published the first study in the world using UV-LED irradiation at different wavelengths to kill viruses from the corona family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> This is one of those "EUREKA" moments.  Who_ [Researchers from Tel Aviv University (TAU)] _gets the Nobel Prize for this*?*
> 
> I wonder which grocery chain and outdoor market areas will be the first to install these LEDs?
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers from Tel Aviv University (TAU) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The researchers tested the optimal wavelength for killing the Coronavirus and found that a length of 285 nanometers was almost as efficient in disinfecting the virus as a wavelength of 265 nanometers, requiring less than half a minute to destroy more than 99.9% of the coronaviruses.​​This result is significant because the cost of 285 nm LED bulbs are much lower than that of 265 nm bulbs, and the former is also more readily available.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Yes, if I understand correctly what is implied in this research,
the method is working not only against Covid, but viruses in general.
This could become the new international standard for public sanitation.

But what surprised me was the simplicity of the idea.
And if all working as described, sure deserve a Nobel prize.
However aside from that, would make me a much more proud Israeli,
if the Tel-Aviv university made the new patent available for public domain.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF*:   Elegance and Simplicity

[/QUOTE]
Yes, if I understand correctly what is implied in this research,
the method is working not only against Covid, but viruses in general.
This could become the new international standard for public sanitation.

But what surprised me was the simplicity of the idea.
And if all working as described, sure deserve a Nobel prize.
However aside from that, would make me a much more proud Israeli,
if the Tel-Aviv university made the new patent available for public domain.
[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

UV Light (10 to 400 nm) in Range "B" (280 to 200 nm) are commonly used for these purposes.  




​
*Ultraviolet Light Uses*​​1. Analytical research​2. Medicine as photo-therapy​3. Vitamin D formation and strengthen bones​4. Sterilization of substances​5. Air purification​6. To trap insects​
In fact, this technique is often portrayed in movies and television.  It is used quite frequently in the detection of bodily fluids _(blood and semen trails most often)__._ What surprises me is that → you would have thought that this is so common, that the medical community would have such lights and lamps in their offices, clinics, and hospitals. The article talks about UV lamps in the range of 265 to 285 nm in wavelength as being the most effect. This is equivalent to the common product of a UV-C lamps/lights (200 to 280 nm). They are readily available on the market _(Home Depot, Walmart and Amazon)_.
​






​ 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Heroíc Young Palestinian Medic Mürdered By IDF Terrórist*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


That's what happens when you funnel money to Hamas 
through "charities" that organize child labor.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Good for them,
at last  I see it didn't take them long this time.
They didn't let the squatters finish the structures,
which were apparently erected a week or two prior.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them,
> at last  I see it didn't take them long this time.
> They didn't let the squatters finish the structures,
> which were apparently erected a week or two prior.
Click to expand...

You cheer death and destruction.

Interesting moral value system.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Their parents wouldn't send their kids to provoke soldiers,
if they thought something would happen to them.

It's their own Hamas and PA whom they fear.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them,
> at last  I see it didn't take them long this time.
> They didn't let the squatters finish the structures,
> which were apparently erected a week or two prior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cheer death and destruction.
> 
> Interesting moral value system.
Click to expand...

Because I support enforcement of law against illegal squatters?

Needless to say, I don't really know how to take seriously any comments
on my moral values, from a sociopath cheering sending kids in suicide vests.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them,
> at last  I see it didn't take them long this time.
> They didn't let the squatters finish the structures,
> which were apparently erected a week or two prior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cheer death and destruction.
> 
> Interesting moral value system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I support enforcement of law against illegal squatters?
> 
> Needless to say, I don't really know how to take seriously any comments
> on my moral values, from a sociopath cheering sending kids in suicide vests.
Click to expand...

You need to update your propaganda.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*



But he wasn't arrested. 

Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them,
> at last  I see it didn't take them long this time.
> They didn't let the squatters finish the structures,
> which were apparently erected a week or two prior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cheer death and destruction.
> 
> Interesting moral value system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I support enforcement of law against illegal squatters?
> 
> Needless to say, I don't really know how to take seriously any comments
> on my moral values, from a sociopath cheering sending kids in suicide vests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to update your propaganda.
Click to expand...


That's what you usually say
when unable to refute or address a thing.

Keep on ducking.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Heroíc Young Palestinian Medic Mürdered By IDF Terrórist*



That's a baseless blood libel.

Murder implies intent,
she didn't die from a bullet aimed at her.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
Click to expand...

That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.


----------



## rylah

Seriously, P F Tinmore when will you grow up
to have the guts for a sincere discussion?

Why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal conversation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heroíc Young Palestinian Medic Mürdered By IDF Terrórist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a baseless blood libel.
> 
> Murder implies intent,
> she didn't die from a bullet aimed at her.
Click to expand...

Israeli snipers who have shot groups the size of a nickle claim they didn't aim at her.

Israel shovels shit and you eat it with a spoon.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Seriously, P F Tinmore when will you grow up
> to have the guts for a sincere discussion?
> 
> Why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal conversation?


I need normal people on the other side of the table.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.
Click to expand...


So they are so oppressed that all it took to prevent a supposed arrested 
is for a bunch the women to arrive?

Yeah you make a lot of sense.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, P F Tinmore when will you grow up
> to have the guts for a sincere discussion?
> 
> Why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal conversation?
> 
> 
> 
> I need normal people on the other side of the table.
Click to expand...


So typical,
"everyone else is wrong"...
except for you miles away...

That's exactly what I was asking,
why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal discussion?


----------



## rylah

Let me ask you this P F Tinmore - in all your 10 years of daily anti-Israel posting here,
have you admitted to being wrong or making a mistake about anything?

Ever? Once?
That's normal??


----------



## rylah

Global Search Begins for Hezbollah Assets to Compensate Israeli Victims of Burgas Terror Attack
					

"We are looking all over the world for assets in each part of the world, in every country . . .  we have techniques on how to find them."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   Elegance and Simplicity


Yes, if I understand correctly what is implied in this research,
the method is working not only against Covid, but viruses in general.
This could become the new international standard for public sanitation.

But what surprised me was the simplicity of the idea.
And if all working as described, sure deserve a Nobel prize.
However aside from that, would make me a much more proud Israeli,
if the Tel-Aviv university made the new patent available for public domain.
[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

UV Light (10 to 400 nm) in Range "B" (280 to 200 nm) are commonly used for these purposes.  

View attachment 430823​
*Ultraviolet Light Uses*​​1. Analytical research​2. Medicine as photo-therapy​3. Vitamin D formation and strengthen bones​4. Sterilization of substances​5. Air purification​6. To trap insects​
In fact, this technique is often portrayed in movies and television.  It is used quite frequently in the detection of bodily fluids _(blood and semen trails most often)__._ What surprises me is that → you would have thought that this is so common, that the medical community would have such lights and lamps in their offices, clinics, and hospitals. The article talks about UV lamps in the range of 265 to 285 nm in wavelength as being the most effect. This is equivalent to the common product of a UV-C lamps/lights (200 to 280 nm). They are readily available on the market _(Home Depot, Walmart and Amazon)_.



View attachment 430826
View attachment 430827
​ 





Most Respectfully,
R
[/QUOTE]

Guess that's exactly what You've mentioned, the movies and I've seen UV lights being used when visiting friends in Be'er Shev'a university, so kinda assumed it was available.

A short internet research reveals it's been actually a 'hot talk' in the recent years,
specifically regarding disinfection of hospitals, with some around the world
already experimenting with robotic solutions that until recently,
required the absence of patients and personnel.

This is US, 6 years ago

This is what they use now in Israel

This is progress, but the idea of integrating
the method to air conditioning is on a whole other level.
It should resolve both the problems of ozone and direct exposure.


----------



## rylah

Global Search Begins for Hezbollah Assets to Compensate Israeli Victims of Burgas Terror Attack
					

"We are looking all over the world for assets in each part of the world, in every country . . .  we have techniques on how to find them."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Well there was all this noise about Gal Gadot casting Cleopatra,
it was about her looks, I know it's shallow, but it got me thinking...


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - 'Cohecha Haram' | 
Theme song of Ahuvah 'Ozeri documentary*

New documentary releases today on YesDocu.

The story of the first queen of the Mizrahi music - Ahuvah 'Ozeri.
How from the darkest of places she exploded onto the music scene,
and then disappears in silence only to appear and sound her voice after 23 years.

Life story of the great musician as never told before.

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:   Elegance and Simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if I understand correctly what is implied in this research,
> the method is working not only against Covid, but viruses in general.
> This could become the new international standard for public sanitation.
> 
> But what surprised me was the simplicity of the idea.
> And if all working as described, sure deserve a Nobel prize.
> However aside from that, would make me a much more proud Israeli,
> if the Tel-Aviv university made the new patent available for public domain.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

UV Light (10 to 400 nm) in Range "B" (280 to 200 nm) are commonly used for these purposes.  

View attachment 430823​
*Ultraviolet Light Uses*​​1. Analytical research​2. Medicine as photo-therapy​3. Vitamin D formation and strengthen bones​4. Sterilization of substances​5. Air purification​6. To trap insects​
In fact, this technique is often portrayed in movies and television.  It is used quite frequently in the detection of bodily fluids _(blood and semen trails most often)__._ What surprises me is that → you would have thought that this is so common, that the medical community would have such lights and lamps in their offices, clinics, and hospitals. The article talks about UV lamps in the range of 265 to 285 nm in wavelength as being the most effect. This is equivalent to the common product of a UV-C lamps/lights (200 to 280 nm). They are readily available on the market _(Home Depot, Walmart and Amazon)_.



View attachment 430826
View attachment 430827
​ 




Most Respectfully,
R
[/QUOTE]

Guess that's exactly what You've mentioned, the movies and I've seen UV lights being used when visiting friends in Be'er Shev'a university, so kinda assumed it was available.

A short internet research reveals it's been actually a 'hot talk' in the recent years,
specifically regarding disinfection of hospitals, with some around the world
already experimenting with robotic solutions that until recently,
required the absence of patients and personnel.

This is US, 6 years ago

This is what they use now in Israel

This is progress, but the idea of integrating
the method to air conditioning is on a whole other level.
It should resolve both the problems of ozone and direct exposure.
[/QUOTE]
We used to have a UV light in our clothes dryer. (In the 1950s so this is not a new concept.) We had a UV filter on our well water when we lived by a lake.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, P F Tinmore when will you grow up
> to have the guts for a sincere discussion?
> 
> Why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal conversation?
> 
> 
> 
> I need normal people on the other side of the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So typical,
> "everyone else is wrong"...
> except for you miles away...
> 
> That's exactly what I was asking,
> why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal discussion?
Click to expand...

You people argue with documents. What can I say?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You people argue with documents. What can I say?



Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.


----------



## Lee Edwin

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heroíc Young Palestinian Medic Mürdered By IDF Terrórist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a baseless blood libel.
> 
> Murder implies intent,
> she didn't die from a bullet aimed at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli snipers who have shot groups the size of a nickle claim they didn't aim at her.
> 
> Israel shovels shit and you eat it with a spoon.
Click to expand...



Palestinian Doctor Praises Israel For Saving Lives
Palestinian MD lauds Israel for saving children


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
Click to expand...

Sure, there is quite a lot in there.

The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.

Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.

The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.

Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.

The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries


----------



## Mindful

*Mother of six found dead in suspected West Bank terror attack*

*Security forces alerted after Esther Horgan fails to return home from jog on Sunday evening near her home in settlement of Tal Menashe; her body found with marks of violent attack; manhunt launched to find perpetrator.









						Mother of six found dead in suspected West Bank terror attack
					

Security forces alerted after Esther Horgan fails to return home from jog on Sunday evening near her home in settlement of Tal Menashe; her body found with marks of violent attack; manhunt launched to find perpetrator




					www.ynetnews.com
				



*


----------



## Mindful

^ The body of an Israeli mother of six was found in a West Bank forest early Monday in a suspected terror attack.

Esther Horgan, 52, left her home in the northern West Bank settlement of Tal Menashe on Sunday afternoon for a jog in the nearby Shaked Forest.

Her body was found early Monday with clear signs of a violent attack which police and the Shin Bet security agency suspect was an act of terror.
Security forces launched a manhunt Monday morning in an effort to find the perpetrator. 
Paramedic Assaf Tapuhi, who arrived on the scene, said that the woman showed no signs of life and was pronounced dead.
The Samaria Regional Council said in a statement that Horgan's murder was an act of terror. 
"Her husband alerted security forces after she failed to return home. She was found with her skull bashed in," the statement said.


----------



## Lee Edwin

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
Click to expand...


Palestine was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate. It‘s a generic European name. British Mandate Palestine, established specifically for “reconstitution” of the Jewish Homeland, as stated in the text of the Mandate. There wasn’t any entity palestine previously in the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Mindful

Lee Edwin said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate. It‘s a generic European name. British Mandate Palestine, established specifically for “reconstitution” of the Jewish Homeland, as stated in the text of the Mandate. There wasn’t any entity palestine previously in the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> View attachment 431792
Click to expand...


We’ve over explained it to Tinmore ad infinitum, even ad nauseum.

All we get back are echo chamber sounds.


----------



## Lee Edwin

Mindful said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate. It‘s a generic European name. British Mandate Palestine, established specifically for “reconstitution” of the Jewish Homeland, as stated in the text of the Mandate. There wasn’t any entity palestine previously in the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> View attachment 431792
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve over explained it to Tinmore ad infinitum, even ad nauseum.
> 
> All we get back are echo chamber sounds.
Click to expand...


Had Jews not pressed Britain for a country after collapse of the Ottoman Empire after WW1, there would not have been a British Mandate, called “Palestine.” There would not have been any entity Palestine other than an old European name, like “Holy Land.” The area would have been Syria and Lebanon, created by France after WW1.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Most of this is misinformation.



P F Tinmore said:


> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.


*(COMMENT)*

The terms "Won • or • Lost" relative to any war, is both philosophical and subjective terminology.   You are just bantering terms to make it appear you have a point.   In political and diplomatic parlance, these terms are specifically NOT used as face-saving measures; and just so people like you can quibble over the point.  These terms cannot apply to the Arab Palestinians because they were never a party to the 1948 conflict.

The 1948 conflict did not halt because of a UN Security Council Resolution.  The cessation of hostilities was facilitated by the United Nations Mediator with the assistance of a group of international military observers,  which came to be known as the United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (UNTSO).



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, as if that means anything.  The of the term "Palestine" was defined by the Palestine Order in Council.  "The limits of this Order are the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, _hereinafter described as Palestine_." The use of the term "Israel" is again, a diplomatic face-saving that means nothing in actuality. All the Armistice Arrangements and both the Peace Treaty Between with the Arab Republic of Egypt _(covering the Gaza Strip)_ and the Treaty of Peace with The Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan _(covering the West Bank and Jerusalem)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.


*(COMMENT)*

Palestine's International Borders was established between the British and French.  "Syria was set by the "frontier described in Article 8 of the Franco-Turkish Agreement of the 20th October 1921." From that point, the Mandate boundaries that partitioned Syria were determined between France and Great Britain (Treaty # 564). Treaty #564 is the Franco-British Convention of 23 December 1920.



P F Tinmore said:


> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries


*(COMMENT)*

Anything can be used as a reference point.  And yes, the Armistice lines were to remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Parties was achieved.  Neither the Armistice nor the Peace Settlements set an obligation in favor of the Arab Palestinians.

Demarcation Lines, established prior to the peaceful settlements, as international boundaries, could be set in any fashion and anywhere as longs as the parties agree.  The boundary can run on top of the Armistice Lines, parallel to or intersecting with older national boundaries; just as long as the parties agree to the arrangement.

It should also be remembered that there is a General Principle of International Law (GP•IL) (stated in layman's terms) that GP•IL shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by "P F Tinmore" analogy.  When there is a case of ambiguity,  the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated, prosecuted, or convicted.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Heroíc Young Palestinian Medic Mürdered By IDF Terrórist*


There is nothing to suggest she was ''murdered''. This is just another of your silly cut and paste youtube videos to which you attach baseless, hysterical claims, totally unsupported.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.
Click to expand...

Meek, oppressed Pal women™️


----------



## Lee Edwin

Mindful said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was Britain’s fictional name for the British Mandate. It‘s a generic European name. British Mandate Palestine, established specifically for “reconstitution” of the Jewish Homeland, as stated in the text of the Mandate. There wasn’t any entity palestine previously in the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> View attachment 431792
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We’ve over explained it to Tinmore ad infinitum, even ad nauseum.
> 
> All we get back are echo chamber sounds.
Click to expand...


Prominent Arab historian George Antonius, author of the famous book “The Arab Awakening,” wrote that palestine was the result of Western powers “dismembering” Syria, and calling southern Syria by the name palestine for the British Mandate ⤵️


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meek, oppressed Pal women™️
Click to expand...

That video is at least 15 years old.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meek, oppressed Pal women™️
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is at least 15 years old.
Click to expand...

So are most of your cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Lee Edwin

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How many big, brave Israeli goontards does it take to arrest an 8 y.o. boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wasn't arrested.
> 
> Whenever I was stopped or questioned there were always at least 2 officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they were confronted by some meek, oppressed Palestinian women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meek, oppressed Pal women™️
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is at least 15 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are most of your cut and paste slogans.
Click to expand...


That guy has been posting the same drivel for 11 years and tens of thousands of posts. Over and over and over...He’s obviously mentally ill, so, why waste your life responding to him?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
Click to expand...


*The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *

That wasn't the point.

Why did Israel sign them all?

Why did Paestine sign none of them?

*A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.*

You're lying.


----------



## Lee Edwin

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> Why did Israel sign them all?
> 
> Why did Paestine sign none of them?
> 
> *A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.*
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...


There wasn’t a palestine in the ‘48 War. Arabs from within the British Mandate, which was called palestine and which ceased to exist with Israeli statehood, and from outside (5 Arab countries) attacked the nascent state of Israel. But, there wasn’t a country palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lee Edwin said:


> There wasn’t a palestine in the ‘48 War.



Of course not. Not before the '48 War. Not today.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.


Then what was the point?


----------



## Lee Edwin

Lee Edwin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the armistice agreements you argued with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, there is quite a lot in there.
> 
> The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war.
> 
> Palestine was mentioned several times including the term "peace in Palestine.' The term "peace in Israel," or "peace in Israel/Palestine" were not mentioned. A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.
> 
> The Negev was called Palestine in the agreements with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> Palestine's international borders with its neighbors were referenced as guides for drawing the armistice lines. Borders for a place called Israel were not mentioned.
> 
> The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries. They did not draw borders between countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> Why did Israel sign them all?
> 
> Why did Paestine sign none of them?
> 
> *A place called Israel was not mentioned at all.*
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There wasn’t a palestine in the ‘48 War. Arabs from within the British Mandate, which was called palestine and which ceased to exist with Israeli statehood, and from outside (5 Arab countries) attacked the nascent state of Israel. But, there wasn’t a country palestine.
Click to expand...



Arab commentator: “When the State of Israel was established, there was no state called ‘palestine.’ Where did we get that name? It did not exist.”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point?
Click to expand...


Your lies about documents.
And Israel.


----------



## Lee Edwin

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lies about documents.
> And Israel.
Click to expand...


Why bother? Obviously, there is something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lies about documents.
> And Israel.
Click to expand...

What makes my points lies? You are not giving me anything to work with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lies about documents.
> And Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes my points lies? You are not giving me anything to work with.
Click to expand...


*What makes my points lies? *

You claimed the armistice agreements didn't mention Israel. That's a lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fighting in the 1948 war was halted when a UN Security Council Resolution called for an armistice. Nobody won or lost that war. *
> 
> That wasn't the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lies about documents.
> And Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes my points lies? You are not giving me anything to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What makes my points lies? *
> 
> You claimed the armistice agreements didn't mention Israel. That's a lie.
Click to expand...

Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indiginous to Palestine?        
⁜→  et al,

BLUF:  Don't bother to reply to  P F Tinmore on this issue.



P F Tinmore said:


> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.


*(COMMENT)*

This has been explained so many times to HIM by so many people, that it is no longer a legitimate question.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indiginous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Don't bother to reply to  P F Tinmore on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This has been explained so many times to HIM by so many people, that it is no longer a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

No explaining necessary.

Post the quote or start dancing.


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indiginous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Don't bother to reply to  P F Tinmore on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This has been explained so many times to HIM by so many people, that it is no longer a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I think that's great advice. Whether P F Tinmore has decided to spam the board with nonsensical claims in a desperate bid for attention or his conspiracy theories are real to him, at some point there is nothing to do but remind him that _legitimate_ debate is not possible against spam.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.



Do you need more than the title?




Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org) 





S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org) 

If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives, 
rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indiginous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Don't bother to reply to  P F Tinmore on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This has been explained so many times to HIM by so many people, that it is no longer a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


None of his questions are legitimate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
Click to expand...

Those are cover letters not the documents.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
Click to expand...

Why spam the thread with that nonsense?

The documents have been provided for you multiple times. Are you floating another conspiracy theory that the agreements between Israel and its neighbors never took place?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
Click to expand...






Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
Click to expand...

Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
Click to expand...


What's the definition of Israeli?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
Click to expand...






Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives? 

What about "for and on behalf of the government of palestine"?

No? Still nothing?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
Click to expand...

You realize you’re being buffoonish, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the definition of Israeli?
Click to expand...

Isn't English your first language?

Israeli is an adjective. Israel is a noun.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the definition of Israeli?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't English your first language?
> 
> Israeli is an adjective. Israel is a noun.
Click to expand...


You can't define an adjective?

Are you mentally deficient?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the definition of Israeli?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't English your first language?
> 
> Israeli is an adjective. Israel is a noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't define an adjective?
> 
> Are you mentally deficient?
Click to expand...

Oh geese, I thought you would know.

What is definition of adjective?
: a word belonging to one of the major form classes in any of numerous languages and typically serving as a modifier of a noun to denote a quality of the thing named, to indicate its quantity or extent, or to specify a thing as distinct from something else The word red in "the red car" is an *adjective*.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> I thought you would know.



I do know.

Why are you afraid to answer?

Or are you mentally deficient? 

ESL?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the definition of Israeli?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't English your first language?
> 
> Israeli is an adjective. Israel is a noun.
Click to expand...


Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the definition of Israeli?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't English your first language?
> 
> Israeli is an adjective. Israel is a noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
Click to expand...

Palestine was not a part of the 1948 war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was not a part of the 1948 war.



Who was a part of the 1948 war?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more than the title?
> 
> View attachment 432181
> Microsoft Word - Agreement p1.rtf (un.org)
> 
> View attachment 432183
> 
> S/1264/Corr.1 of 23 February 1949 (un.org)
> 
> If you have anything similar, signed by palestinian representatives,
> rather than Israeli representatives, you can post it here. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are cover letters not the documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 432202
> 
> Still nothing signed by palestinian representatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all Israeli not Israel. They mean two different things.
Click to expand...

What does Egyptian mean?

I suppose you will maintain that Egypt had no part relative to Egyptian agreements?

Do you have any clue as how buffoonish you appear to be?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.



By actually posting portions that prove you lied.

You're welcome.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians, as usual.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians, as usual.*



Where is this ‘’state of Pally’land”?

What attack took place?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.


Ya’ allah, dude. Has your self esteem been surgically removed to allow you to carry on with your usual spam?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel's military attacking Palestinian civilians, as usual.*



Tear gas make your terrorist buddies cry?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: There was no deflection here at all.  The intention of your question is to attempt to present a dilemma for those that understood the existence of "Israel" as a bonafide "State."

The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:


			
				P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
			
		

> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.


From past behaviors, your _(brusquely)_ manner and circular question on this single issue → has more to do with the entitlement the Arab Palestinian has when they elude to the holding of a "state."  


P F Tinmore said:


> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.


*(COMMENT)*

No matter what answer we provide, you have already demonstrated, more than enough times, that you will not accept the answer as the "State of Israel" being in existence at the time of the Armistice Agreements were concluded in 1949.




			
				 ARTICLE 3 •  Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933) said:
			
		

> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. *{LINK}*


​​


			
				Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> *State* → The criteria of statehood for purposes of international law are commonly held to be in the possession of: ​
> ​


​
​


			
				Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
			
		

> (a) a permanent population; ​(b) a defined territory; ​(c) government; and​(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other States’:​​
> Montevideo Conventions on the Rights and Duties of States of 26 December 1933 ( 165 L.N.T.S. 19 ), ​Article 1 of the Convention: This provision is generally held to have evolved into a rule of customary international law. The requirements of population and territory are relatively uncontroversial. Essentially, international law imposes no lower limit on the size of a population and recognizes that a population may be nomadic: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12. ​​The requirement of territory does not require a State to have undisputed borders, simply that its territory has ‘a sufficient consistency’:  Deutsche Continental Gas-Gesellschaft v. Polish State ( 1929 ) 5 I.L.R. 11 at 15.​​


​

Our answer to your question does NOT matter. The existence of a nation "state" or "territory" is only contingent upon the Israeli People believing in themselves and the nation they defend.

In ANY answer provided you will just merely counter by saying it is a "deflection" and or "verbose."  The obvious counter-question _(but not the only C-Q)_ is:

Q:  Who were the parties to the agreements?​ 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There was no deflection here at all.  The intention of your question is to attempt to present a dilemma for those that understood the existence of "Israel" as a bonafide "State."
> 
> The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> From past behaviors, your _(brusquely)_ manner and circular question on this single issue → has more to do with the entitlement the Arab Palestinian has when they elude to the holding of a "state."
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what answer we provide, you have already demonstrated, more than enough times, that you will not accept the answer as the "State of Israel" being in existence at the time of the Armistice Agreements were concluded in 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 3 •  Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. *{LINK}*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *State* → The criteria of statehood for purposes of international law are commonly held to be in the possession of: ​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) a permanent population; ​(b) a defined territory; ​(c) government; and​(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other States’:​​
> Montevideo Conventions on the Rights and Duties of States of 26 December 1933 ( 165 L.N.T.S. 19 ), ​Article 1 of the Convention: This provision is generally held to have evolved into a rule of customary international law. The requirements of population and territory are relatively uncontroversial. Essentially, international law imposes no lower limit on the size of a population and recognizes that a population may be nomadic: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12. ​​The requirement of territory does not require a State to have undisputed borders, simply that its territory has ‘a sufficient consistency’:  Deutsche Continental Gas-Gesellschaft v. Polish State ( 1929 ) 5 I.L.R. 11 at 15.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> Our answer to your question does NOT matter. The existence of a nation "state" or "territory" is only contingent upon the Israeli People believing in themselves and the nation they defend.
> 
> In ANY answer provided you will just merely counter by saying it is a "deflection" and or "verbose."  The obvious counter-question _(but not the only C-Q)_ is:
> 
> Q:  Who were the parties to the agreements?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:


			
				P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
			
		

> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.


A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There was no deflection here at all.  The intention of your question is to attempt to present a dilemma for those that understood the existence of "Israel" as a bonafide "State."
> 
> The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> From past behaviors, your _(brusquely)_ manner and circular question on this single issue → has more to do with the entitlement the Arab Palestinian has when they elude to the holding of a "state."
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what answer we provide, you have already demonstrated, more than enough times, that you will not accept the answer as the "State of Israel" being in existence at the time of the Armistice Agreements were concluded in 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 3 •  Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. *{LINK}*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *State* → The criteria of statehood for purposes of international law are commonly held to be in the possession of: ​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) a permanent population; ​(b) a defined territory; ​(c) government; and​(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other States’:​​
> Montevideo Conventions on the Rights and Duties of States of 26 December 1933 ( 165 L.N.T.S. 19 ), ​Article 1 of the Convention: This provision is generally held to have evolved into a rule of customary international law. The requirements of population and territory are relatively uncontroversial. Essentially, international law imposes no lower limit on the size of a population and recognizes that a population may be nomadic: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12. ​​The requirement of territory does not require a State to have undisputed borders, simply that its territory has ‘a sufficient consistency’:  Deutsche Continental Gas-Gesellschaft v. Polish State ( 1929 ) 5 I.L.R. 11 at 15.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> Our answer to your question does NOT matter. The existence of a nation "state" or "territory" is only contingent upon the Israeli People believing in themselves and the nation they defend.
> 
> In ANY answer provided you will just merely counter by saying it is a "deflection" and or "verbose."  The obvious counter-question _(but not the only C-Q)_ is:
> 
> Q:  Who were the parties to the agreements?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:


			
				P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
			
		

> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.


A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.


RoccoR said:


> Our answer to your question does NOT matter. The existence of a nation "state" or "territory" is only contingent upon the Israeli People believing in themselves and the nation they defend.


So then, why can't the Palestinians say the same thing?

After all, Palestine declared independence inside Palestine's international borders. Israel declared independence inside Palestine's international borders. 

That is problematic for Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: There was no deflection here at all.  The intention of your question is to attempt to present a dilemma for those that understood the existence of "Israel" as a bonafide "State."
> 
> The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> From past behaviors, your _(brusquely)_ manner and circular question on this single issue → has more to do with the entitlement the Arab Palestinian has when they elude to the holding of a "state."
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have y'all sufficiently deflected from my post about the armistice agreements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No matter what answer we provide, you have already demonstrated, more than enough times, that you will not accept the answer as the "State of Israel" being in existence at the time of the Armistice Agreements were concluded in 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 3 •  Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States (1933) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. *{LINK}*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *State* → The criteria of statehood for purposes of international law are commonly held to be in the possession of: ​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a) a permanent population; ​(b) a defined territory; ​(c) government; and​(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other States’:​​
> Montevideo Conventions on the Rights and Duties of States of 26 December 1933 ( 165 L.N.T.S. 19 ), ​Article 1 of the Convention: This provision is generally held to have evolved into a rule of customary international law. The requirements of population and territory are relatively uncontroversial. Essentially, international law imposes no lower limit on the size of a population and recognizes that a population may be nomadic: Western Sahara Case 1975 I.C.J. Rep. 12. ​​The requirement of territory does not require a State to have undisputed borders, simply that its territory has ‘a sufficient consistency’:  Deutsche Continental Gas-Gesellschaft v. Polish State ( 1929 ) 5 I.L.R. 11 at 15.​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> Our answer to your question does NOT matter. The existence of a nation "state" or "territory" is only contingent upon the Israeli People believing in themselves and the nation they defend.
> 
> In ANY answer provided you will just merely counter by saying it is a "deflection" and or "verbose."  The obvious counter-question _(but not the only C-Q)_ is:
> 
> Q:  Who were the parties to the agreements?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The direct insistence and peremptory request "about the Armistice Agreement" was:
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore in Posting #3360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where Israel, as a place, is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
Click to expand...

Remarkable that you insist on being a buffoon.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: While the Arab Palestinians attempted to gain a solid political posture by a simple Declaration (October 1948), they failed to establish a functional government and a territory under their control.



P F Tinmore said:


> That is problematic for Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

Not at all.  The Egyptian Puppet Regime just mimicked a state.  There was no substance.  As far as the Arab League parties to the conflict were concerned, they had their individual zones of control and they were not granting the All Palestine Government (APG) a square inch.  And of course, the State of Israel was not abandoning any territory.



P F Tinmore said:


> So then, why can't the Palestinians say the same thing?
> After all, Palestine declared independence inside Palestine's international borders. Israel declared independence inside Palestine's international borders.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, that is simply inaccurate.  To say the Arab Palestinians "declared independence inside Palestine's international borders" is NOT TRUE.  Palestine was a territory administered under Mandate by the United Kingdom, who was entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.

 The mistake here is that when you say "Palestine" you say it as if "Palestine" had international borders.  It did not.  The Mandate had a territory over which the Mandate applied.  The various Allied Powers came to an agreement in various ways to facilitate the control.   "Palestine" was a legal entity → but NOT → a sovereign state.  

◈  The Government of Palestine was the face of the legal entity; necessary for the Mandatory to conduct trade, commerce, and foreign affairs.​◈  Whereas Israel was a sovereign nation with no other power higher within its boundaries.​◈  There was no single place in the entire territory under which the Mandate applied, in which the APG was the highest authority.​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The mistake here is that when you say "Palestine" you say it as if "Palestine" had international borders. It did not.


And here we go back to Israeli bullshit. Looking back at those pesky armistice agreements, Palestine was still there and their international borders remained unchanged. And I need not remind you that the armistice agreements were after the Mandate left and after Israel's declaration of Independence.

Palestine still had pre war status. My question has always been when and how did that change?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake here is that when you say "Palestine" you say it as if "Palestine" had international borders. It did not.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go back to Israeli bullshit. Looking back at those pesky armistice agreements, Palestine was still there and their international borders remained unchanged. And I need not remind you that the armistice agreements were after the Mandate left and after Israel's declaration of Independence.
> 
> Palestine still had pre war status. My question has always been when and how did that change?
Click to expand...

Where, exactly, was this "Palestine'' you write about? Agreements, treaties were documents signed by Israel and Arab neighbors. You deny the existence of those nations ("Israeli and Egyptian are not places"), so you remain married to conspiracy theories.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?        
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: You make these claims and then hold them up as if they made a difference.



RoccoR said:


> The mistake here is that when you say "Palestine" you say it as if "Palestine" had international borders. It did not.





P F Tinmore said:


> And here we go back to Israeli bullshit. Looking back at those pesky armistice agreements, Palestine was still there and their international borders remained unchanged. And I need not remind you that the armistice agreements were after the Mandate left and after Israel's declaration of Independence.
> 
> Palestine still had pre war status. My question has always been when and how did that change?


*(COMMENT)*

"Palestine," for about eight centuries, immediately prior to the Great War, was an undefined _(lacking definite physiographical or topographical boundaries)_.  It did not meet the Article 1 Criteria _(Montevideo Convention) _for a territory.

"Palestine" was an unmarked regional expanse that extended through several Ottoman Administrative and Political Subdivisions.

Demarcations agreed upon in an Armistice make no impact once the Armistice is superseded.  The Armistice Agreements only remained in force until such a time when a peace agreement was established.

◈  The Armistice Agreement that covered the Gaza Strip was superseded on 26 March 1979.​◈  The Armistice Agreement that covered the West Bank and Jerusalem was superseded on 26 October 1994.​◈  The Armistice Agreement covering the Northern Border Region with Lebanon was superseded in the 12 June 2000 letter.​◈  The Syrian Border Armistice was superseded by the Basic Law of December 1981.​
You are trying to assign authority to the Armistice Agreements that have long since past relevance.

You are trying to assign some relevance to the 19th Century status to Palestine as if it were sovereign at some point.  





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.



Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well 
as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
by Israeli citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The Official Discussion Thread for who is considered indigenous to Palestine?
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You make these claims and then hold them up as if they made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake here is that when you say "Palestine" you say it as if "Palestine" had international borders. It did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go back to Israeli bullshit. Looking back at those pesky armistice agreements, Palestine was still there and their international borders remained unchanged. And I need not remind you that the armistice agreements were after the Mandate left and after Israel's declaration of Independence.
> 
> Palestine still had pre war status. My question has always been when and how did that change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "Palestine," for about eight centuries, immediately prior to the Great War, was an undefined _(lacking definite physiographical or topographical boundaries)_.  It did not meet the Article 1 Criteria _(Montevideo Convention) _for a territory.
> 
> "Palestine" was an unmarked regional expanse that extended through several Ottoman Administrative and Political Subdivisions.
> 
> Demarcations agreed upon in an Armistice make no impact once the Armistice is superseded.  The Armistice Agreements only remained in force until such a time when a peace agreement was established.
> 
> ◈  The Armistice Agreement that covered the Gaza Strip was superseded on 26 March 1979.​◈  The Armistice Agreement that covered the West Bank and Jerusalem was superseded on 26 October 1994.​◈  The Armistice Agreement covering the Northern Border Region with Lebanon was superseded in the 12 June 2000 letter.​◈  The Syrian Border Armistice was superseded by the Basic Law of December 1981.​
> You are trying to assign authority to the Armistice Agreements that have long since past relevance.
> 
> You are trying to assign some relevance to the 19th Century status to Palestine as if it were sovereign at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Holy obfuscation, Batman!

You are ducking my question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
Click to expand...

OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
Click to expand...


Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.
Click to expand...


Refuting your baloney causes you pain.

It might be angina.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.
Click to expand...


The nation of Israel signed agreements with surrounding nations. As shown.

The non-nation of palestine couldn't sign any agreements because it isn't a nation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuting your baloney causes you pain.
> 
> It might be angina.
Click to expand...

Israeli BS talking points don't refute anything.

Don't say it if you can't prove it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuting your baloney causes you pain.
> 
> It might be angina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking points don't refute anything.
> 
> Don't say it if you can't prove it.
Click to expand...


*Israeli BS talking points don't refute anything. *

Armistice agreements signed by Israel are BS talking points? LOL!
They do refute your moronic claim that Israel was not mentioned in them.

"Don't say it if you can't prove it", said Tinmore, ironically.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.


Waving the flag of obfuscation.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple request and all I got was a couple pages of dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing which showed the agreements included many mentions of Israel as well
> as Israelis. Not to mention they were signed on behalf of the goverment of Israel
> by Israeli citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but the 1948 war was irrelevant to Palestine. Palestine was not a party to that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Palestine wasn't a nation in 1948. Still isn't.
> Israel was a nation in 1948. Still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli BS talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuting your baloney causes you pain.
> 
> It might be angina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli BS talking points don't refute anything.
> 
> Don't say it if you can't prove it.
Click to expand...

I’ll take this to mean you’re done with the silly “country of Pal’istan, Israelis never signed treaties / agreements” conspiracy theories until next time?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For years I thought alez jones was a patriot fighing for the american people.I did not want to believe it that he was part of the controlled opposition .It did not make any sense because he even came out and admitted Israel had a role in 9/11 and even told the truth that Israel and the vatican are immune from prosecution so you figured he would never be in the pockets of Israel if he was saing that. well I was wrong. the reason he came out and said that is he has approval from them as to make it look like he is really against Israel when he is not. this video proves beyond a doubt he is FOR Israel and a shill for them.

Alex Jones: The Art of the Shill  my friend that told me about him a long time ago  who i did not believe,i owe him an apology.he saw through him. he was right when he told me,not to stop listening to him because of this,that i can still gleen from him,just do not trust him and believe he is on your side,he is only on Israels side as this video exposes.

this is the REAL alex jones.









						Alex Jones: The Art of the Shill
					

Know More News with Adam Green https://www.knowmorenews.org/ Support Know More News: https://www.knowmorenews.org/donate https://www.knowmorenews.org/store Patreon - https://www.patreon.com/AdamGreen Subscribe Star: https://www.subscribestar.c…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Few people are as gullible as you.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Ahmad should move to Syria and build a house with no permit.
I hear there is plenty of room. And fewer pesky Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

'We're taking responsibility': Sixty teens announce refusal to serve in Israeli army
					

Dozens of Israeli teens sign public letter objecting to army service over Israel's policies of apartheid, neoliberalism, and denial of the Nakba.




					www.972mag.com
				





Sixty Israeli teenagers published an open letter addressed to top Israeli officials on Tuesday morning, in which they declared their refusal to serve in the army in protest of its policies of occupation and apartheid.

The so-called “Shministim Letter” (an initiative with the Hebrew nickname given to high school seniors) decries Israel’s military control of Palestinians in the occupied territories, referring to the regime in the West Bank, Gaza Strip, and East Jerusalem as an “apartheid” system entailing “two different systems of law; one for for Palestinians and another for Jews.”


----------



## toastman

When Tinmore gets desperate, he posts a bunch of propaganda videos.


----------



## toastman

Tinmore must be a comedian. He of all people who posts here accuses other of not backing up their claims and ducking. Yes folks, PT Tinmore , who never backs up anything he says, makes false claims, ducks everything accuses other posters of just that.
Talk about hypocrisy !!!


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Al Jazeera ? Really?? Common Tinmore, are you that ridiculous ?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera ? Really?? Common Tinmore, are you that ridiculous ?
Click to expand...


In this day and age there are many young people who are “ politically correct  They talk about equality.  On the other hand, I wonder what they were really say if they were made aware as a minority with “ Right of Return” they would have no say and they would not have the freedom to go anywhere they wanted in the borders prior to 67 .


----------



## Turtlesoup

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *


Europeans who squatted and are now bringing in Africans to increase their numbers.


----------



## toastman

Turtlesoup said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans who squatted and are now bringing in Africans to increase their numbers.
Click to expand...

Elaborate please ...


----------



## rylah

*Bar Tzabari - Menagen VeShar*

gutsy...diagonal...tribal.

**


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, P F Tinmore when will you grow up
> to have the guts for a sincere discussion?
> 
> Why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal conversation?
> 
> 
> 
> I need normal people on the other side of the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So typical,
> "everyone else is wrong"...
> except for you miles away...
> 
> That's exactly what I was asking,
> why can't anti-Israel activists handle a normal discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You people argue with documents. What can I say?
Click to expand...

Stop embarrassing yourself,
the sun shines on the opposite side miles away from you,
and no one takes your mambo jumbo to be document, let alone binding.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> R
> 
> 
> Guess that's exactly what You've mentioned, the movies and I've seen UV lights being used when visiting friends in Be'er Shev'a university, so kinda assumed it was available.
> 
> A short internet research reveals it's been actually a 'hot talk' in the recent years,
> specifically regarding disinfection of hospitals, with some around the world
> already experimenting with robotic solutions that until recently,
> required the absence of patients and personnel.
> 
> This is US, 6 years ago
> 
> This is what they use now in Israel
> 
> This is progress, but the idea of integrating
> the method to air conditioning is on a whole other level.
> It should resolve both the problems of ozone and direct exposure.
> 
> We used to have a UV light in our clothes dryer. (In the 1950s so this is not a new concept.) We had a UV filter on our well water when we lived by a lake.



But neither the UV in your clothes dryer, nor the UV filter in your, and our well,
could be used for ventilation systems.

Only a combination of certain new technological solutions allows
to so called move the UV light from your dryer, to a standardized UV air filtering system.



But you might as well prefer someone like a waitress, 
who thinks a dryer is the same as a sanitary ventilation system to run the show...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Youval Dayan - 'Cohecha Haram' |
> Theme song of Ahuvah 'Ozeri documentary*
> 
> New documentary releases today on YesDocu.
> 
> The story of the first queen of the Mizrahi music - Ahuvah 'Ozeri.
> How from the darkest of places she exploded onto the music scene,
> and then disappears in silence only to appear and sound her voice after 23 years.
> 
> Life story of the great musician as never told before.
> 
> **



As already revealed in previous post,  Ahuvah 'Ozeri reappeared 23 years after making a remarkable impression on the Israeli music scene from the very beginning of her career,
success and fame, at the peak of which she entirely disappeared from public eye to take
care of her family.

It was in 1999 that she reappeared with "Tziltzuley Pa'amonim", her most successful recording, when the following year during a tour for the album she was diagnosed with vocal cords cancer.

However in spite that, she became even more active on the music scene,
this time playing her Bulbul Tarang and writing songs for and in collaboration
with various singers and bands.

Remarkably, but be it in the 60's, be it in 2000's during her comeback,
nevertheless her audience always remained very young.


For those who learn Hebrew,
chapter two on YesDocu new series:


----------



## rylah

*SHIRAN with Ahuvah 'Ozeri - Le'an Elech*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israelis: What is the alternative to the two state solution?*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israelis: What is the alternative to the two state solution?*



The question is based on a false premise.
And anyway, there're no alternatives to full Israeli sovereignty.

*The future of Israel with Sovereignty Youth*


----------



## rylah

Israel’s Recovery at Annual Rate of 39.7% Third in OECD
					

According to Israel's Central Bureau of Statistics (CBS) estimate for the Third Quarter of 2020, there was an increase of the Gross Domestic Product of 39.7% on an annualized basis. The sharp rise in




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*'I’m a Breslover - I go out to the fields and talk to Hashem'*

*Hasidic rapper Nissim Black opens up about his creative process, spirituality, COVID recovery, and his 'keto' diet.*







_*JTA: You just released a totally transformative version of “Hava Nagila.” Walk me through how that happened.

Black:*_ It was really a story of divine providence. Thank God, I have been out there enough that producers send me beats all the time [musicians frequently utilize sample tracks to layer under their own lyrics]. My brother-in-law is my producer. He’s really a tzaddik [righteous person], so I let all of the beats go to him. Because if it’s good, he’s gonna tell me.

So this particular producer sent me a WhatsApp message — I used that when I didn’t have management. My wife and I were driving home from the grave of Shimon HaTzadik in Jerusalem. And we got in the car, we’re driving for a little bit, and she just starts putting on beats. My wife never just puts beats on!

And I’m like, where’d you get those beats from? And she’s like, somebody sent it to you! And the “Hava Nagila” beat came on, and I was flipping out over it.

He had a lot of good stuff on there. But that’s not my normal way of getting beats. So that one kind of slipped through the cracks. It was supposed to get to me.

I went home — I have a studio now in my house because of COVID — and I think within a few days, I had the song.

_*I can only imagine that with six kids at home, your day-to-day life is so crazy right now.* *What does it look like?*_

Thank God, everybody’s back in school except for my two youngest, but my wife manages that department and I’m either in the studio at my house or out running around handling other stuff that I have to handle musically.

I have a “Blackout” series on YouTube, so whenever I’m out, I have something to do. I have a camera guy that follows me around, or meetings or whatever else that comes along with it. But thank God, even when my kids were at home, I spent a lot of time inside the studio.

I don’t know how that happened, my kids were downstairs and I just gave a few hours, went up and worked on music, and then came back down. When I got sick with COVID, I came back home and was self-quarantining. But still, looking back, I’m like, how did I get that done? Even though they’re in school, now I can’t get anything done!

_*When *_*do*_* you find the time? Do you work in between day-to-day life? Are you more of a morning person, night person?*_

Yeah, I have an issue. I’m a never-go-to-sleep person.

I try to do everything now during the day, normal hours. I have to be ready to get the kids down for sleep around, you know, 5 or 6 o’clock — by then my wife’s all ready. I’m not getting the call, I’m getting the look. [laughs]

So I try to really go into the studio from noon or so, and I learn [Torah] in the morning hours. Right now I’m releasing one song a week. I actually have another song coming out in like two days, which I don’t know how I’m gonna manage. I just shot the video for “The Hava Song” also. There’s going to be a content overload coming up.

So the awesome part about it is that my wife is very supportive. The hard part is balancing my learning schedule with the father schedule. But Hashem gives us strength, He gives us power.






_*What is your learning schedule these days?*_

I’m actually looking for a new kollel [Torah institute] to learn in. But usually I get up very, very early. In a normal week — this week has not been normal — I usually get up to pray at sunrise, the earliest you can daven [pray].

I usually daven with an early morning minyan, and then I usually learn for a while. And then I go out to the field and meditate. I’m a Breslover Hasid, so I go out to the fields and go talk to Hashem. I go out to a lot of beautiful open meadows and forests here in Beit Shemesh.

Then after that, I get to work. And then after I’m done with the kids and speak to my wife, late at night, I’m also working. I’ve either got a Zoom, some type of interview, some type of something, usually at night to 2, 1, something like that. Ain’t no rest for the weary.

After I had COVID, I was drinking way too much coffee. I think I had a caffeine overdose a little bit. I stopped for a while. But now I’m doing it more slowly. Plus, I’m doing keto right now. It’s really not that bad. Like, you’re telling me I can eat meat and fat? That’s not really the worst. OK, so I’ll skip out on the doughnut, but I can have the steak. Not the worst thing in the world.

I haven’t really been able to maintain it, but I think it’s really helped me out because I wasn’t feeling so well. I think I was having some aftermath symptoms. The combination of pounding caffeine and not getting enough sleep didn’t help. After COVID, my body really needed to recover. I was having some other issues affecting me. But Baruch Hashem [Thank God], I’ve been doing a lot better. I lost a lot of weight on keto. And it’s getting my energy levels back to normal.


Continue reading:








						'I’m a Breslover - I go out to the fields and talk to Hashem'
					

Hasidic rapper Nissim Black opens up about his creative process, spirituality, COVID recovery, and his 'keto' diet.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*IRAQ: Telling Random Strangers I'm ISRAELI and JEWISH (Social Experiment) *


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> View attachment 446409



I'd vote for him, would You?

Yoseph was interviewed on JBS several months back,
discussing the possibility of forming a new party in the Knesset.

This aired today:


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd vote for him, would You?
> 
> Yoseph was interviewed on JBS several months back,
> discussing the possibility of forming a new party in the Knesset.
> 
> This aired today:
Click to expand...

OK, so what change in Israeli laws and policies are they proposing?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd vote for him, would You?
> 
> Yoseph was interviewed on JBS several months back,
> discussing the possibility of forming a new party in the Knesset.
> 
> This aired today:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what change in Israeli laws and policies are they proposing?
Click to expand...


Yeseph talks about some of it in the interview.

Among the usual concerns with crime, education, health and economy,
main focus is put on equal obligation before law to participate in national service.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> View attachment 446774


Every time Jews move to Palestine they bring Israel with them.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446774
> 
> 
> 
> Every time Jews move to Palestine they bring Israel with them.
Click to expand...


How is this different from what you and Louis Farakhan say about Jews in the US?


----------



## rylah

*Moshik Afia & Yaniv Ben Mashiach - Beautiful As Shabat*

Only with You we've learned how to overcome
Everything that passes on us
I don't need more, keep us like this
You're like a wall protecting both of us

And You're the silence, the spirit, the home
And with You I never feel alone
And You're as beautiful as eternity
As You are, so beautiful as the Shabat

After all the week comes Shabat
You're lighting candles, I go to the Shul
You're preparing the table, I'm entering
And singing You the song You love -
_"Shalom to You, angels of peace,
peace on You, messengers of Heavens"_

And at the end of the day I return to You
Like waves returning to the shore
And even after years always thirst for You
And You're beautiful as the sun as the landscape


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - "Bo" - Why Jewish Holidays Are Celebrated Differently In Israel & Diaspora*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446774
> 
> 
> 
> Every time Jews move to Palestine they bring Israel with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this different from what you and Louis Farakhan say about Jews in the US?
Click to expand...


I don’t know why he bothers.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446774
> 
> 
> 
> Every time Jews move to Palestine they bring Israel with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this different from what you and Louis Farakhan say about Jews in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know why he bothers.
Click to expand...


And what do You think?

Prepare a surprised face,
for all the virtue signaling about Jihad ceremonies in kindergartens,
and Swastikas on their flags during riots on the day of Holocaust memorial.


----------



## rylah

*Photo-Oops: Netanyahu’s 1,000,000th Vaccination Photo-Op was with Former Arab Convict*

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Health Minister Yuli Edelstein on Friday afternoon celebrated in the town of Umm Al-Fahm the 1,000,000th person in Israel to be vaccinated against Coronavirus, Muhammad Jabarin (66).




It was a great opportunity for Netanyahu to show how everyone in Israel has access to the vaccine, especially in light of a recent NY Times article that praised Israel’s record vaccination success, the best in the world (*Israel Vaccinates 1 Million Against COVID-19, First Nation to Inoculate 10% of Population*). It was also Netanyahu’s opportunity to reach out to Arab voters ahead of the upcoming elections, as well as to promote taking the Coronavirus vaccinations within the Arab sector.

But on Sunday morning, Kan 11 news initially (and incorrectly) reported that the recipient, a resident of Umm Al-Fahm, spent a 20-year prison sentence for a double murder (*פרסום ראשון: המתחסן המיליון שהצטלם עם רה”מ באום אל פחם – רוצח משוחרר*).
Later in the day, Kan 11 news updated and corrected their report a number of times, with the final version stating that Jabarin spent time in jail for armed robbery and weapons smuggling, while retracting any claims he was in jail for murder or manslaughter, along with an apology for that claim. Jabarin served 14 non-consecutive years: 1981-1986, 1989-1991, 1992-1995, 1996-1999 according to their latest report, based on official prison documents supplied by Jabarin’s lawyer. Jabarin later told Galei Tzahal radio and reporters that the claim he was convicted for murder is a lie, and that he was only arrested for robbery and possession of a weapon.

People in the Arab city told Kan 11 they were very surprised by the choice of Jabarin Muhammad and blamed it on sloppy vetting on the part of the PM’s PR team. According to the Prime Minister’s rushed press release that came out on Friday, Umm Al-Fahm Mayor Samir Sobhi Mahameed, who was also in the photo-op, didn’t know about Jabarin’s record.










						Photo-Oops: Netanyahu’s 1,000,000th Vaccination Photo-Op was with Former Arab Convict
					

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Health Minister Yuli Edelstein on Friday afternoon celebrated in the town of Umm Al-Fahm the 1,000,000th person in Israel to be vaccinated against Coronavirus, Mu




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The Hit from Emirates in a special Israeli version*

Mosheh Dweik and Mosheh Klein in a duet with a song that became a hit in the region.
The connection to words of prayer is unifying and presenting a new time among nations.

Listen and watch to the video: _"Adon 'Olam...Kichlot Haqol"_


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446774
> 
> 
> 
> Every time Jews move to Palestine they bring Israel with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this different from what you and Louis Farakhan say about Jews in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know why he bothers.
Click to expand...


I was thinking bout this, and remembered a thought I recently had,
don't know if still relevant but though about sharing - 

certain people simply realized, by the lessons of the 2 world wars,
that destabilization of any society, empire is usually interconnected with aggression towards Jews in that society. Both ways - when society destabilizes first aggression usually turns against them - the canary dies first in a mine, and is put at the entrance to signal death, as she dies first of poisonous gas underground. And vice versa, for one to destabilize, submit and shame an empire, can take as much as turn it against its Jewish community, and history has shown that there's no empire bog or strong enough that this small nation didn't see fall in shame.

Some of them hate the West, some hate Jews,
some both , it doesn't matter.

They have vivid example of how this mess works - 
they know they can only hurt us really bad...but Germany... and Britain....even Britain.


----------



## rylah

*Torah Portion 'Bo': Israel’s Internal Transformation*






*Parshat Bo shows the Hebrews being given a series of commandments to help develop a national consciousness ahead of the Exodus.*
*Why was the establishment of a Hebrew calendar the first commandment given to Israel as a nation?*
*What can the wealth Israel took out of Egypt teach us about incorporating foreign ideas into our society?*
*In what way were t’fillin a sign of Hebrew victory over Egypt?*
Listen on:








						Bo: Israel’s Internal Transformation
					

What were the necessary steps for Israel to develop a national consciousness ahead of leaving Egypt?




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Be'er Sheva Pt. 1 - 12 Cities in Israel Podcast*

Hi, my name is Michael Sahno, the host of "12 Cities in Israel"! In this episode I tell you about the HISTORY OF BE'ER SHEVA!!! From Abraham & Isaac to the Persians & the Ottomans, Be'er Sheva has always been a critical Gateway to the South and eventually, the JEWEL OF THE NEGEV! Enjoy!!!


----------



## rylah

*Millions Of Jews In… Afghanistan? *

*- An Interview with Nadav Sofy*

Although the Pashtun tribes in Afghanistan practice Islam, Nadav Sofy, head of the Association for the Bani Israel from Afghanistan, believes they are descended from the Children of Israel. The Jewish Press recently spoke to him to learn more about the subject and the goals of his organization.





*The Jewish Press: Why do you think Pashtuns are really Jewish?*

Sofy: Out of the 50 million Pashtuns who live in Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India, millions believe they are descendants of the 10 tribes of Israel, who were taken to Afghanistan thousands of years ago. One reason to support this claim is the many customs they have in common the Judaism such as lighting candles before Friday evening, washing their hands before eating from a special vessel called a _koza_, and not eating sea creatures such as lobsters, shrimps, and crabs.

They perform circumcision when a boy is an infant, not necessarily on the eighth day. Many of the men grow _peyos_ and wear small head coverings and a square, four-cornered shawl called a _shadaar_. It is customary that a man marries his dead brother’s widow if the brother didn’t have children, similar to _yibum_. They observe many Jewish customs of mourning.

Weddings are conducted under a _chuppah_ known as a _dolaye_, and among the Pashtuns in Kandahar, the bride or groom breaks a glass. The star of David is a popular symbol in their art, tribal wear, and decoration. They also have names like Yaacov, Israel, Barak, Asaf, Benyamin, Kenan, Tamir, and Shir. The list of shared customs goes on and on.

Another striking sign is their facial features. They look like Jews, indicating they haven’t mixed with other peoples.

*A lot of onsite research was conducted concerning the Beta Israel Jews from Ethiopia and the Bnei Menashe from India to verify that these people really are who they say they are. Have you been to Afghanistan to do such research?*

No. That’s one of the difficulties in moving forward. Israelis are not allowed into the country, and even if you entered with a foreign passport and started doing investigative work about anything Jewish, it isn’t the friendliest place.

But I have met many Pashtuns in Israel, and their identification with our country and with Judaism is very emotional and real. Rav Baruch Efrati heads the _hesder_ yeshiva Shvut Yisrael in Efrat. His grandfather, Rabbi Shimon Efrati, came from Afghanistan. He told me that his grandfather met the Pashtuns on many occasions and that everyone in their vicinity knew they were Jews who were exiled from Israel in the time of Ashur.

*What other reasons do you have to believe that the Pashtuns can be traced back to the Lost Tribes?*

Today, even in Afghanistan and Pakistan, many people have Internet. We have a page on Facebook, and we receive many comments from Afghans who trace their lineage back to Yaakov Avinu. They tell us about their customs which have their foundations in Judaism and their longing to form a closer connection to their “brothers and sisters” in Israel.

Not everyone in Afghanistan is a terrorist and an avowed enemy of the Zionists and Medinat Yisrael. A majority among the Taliban are from Pashtun tribes, and many believe they are _Bnei Yisrael_.

Under the influence of Islamic fundamentalism, others have become politically radicalized, and because of the atmosphere of terror, the identification with Israel is kept carefully hidden among the masses. But we have received a startling number of responses from Afghans and Pashtuns in Pakistan – thousands upon thousands – who welcome our efforts to reach out to them in friendship and who wish to share our common Israelite ancestry.

If not for the environment of fear surrounding their lives because of radical Islam, I am positive that we would be inundated with even more messages from people seeking an active bond with the people of Israel.

Another reason why the numbers are not even greater is the simple fact that not everyone in the mountains of Afghanistan has a computer or a smartphone.

*Does their language resemble Hebrew?*

No. But neither does the language of the Beta Israel from Ethiopia or the language of the Bnei Menashe Jews in India. Throughout history, Jews throughout the exile adopted the language of the countries where they lived or spoke variations of them like Ladino and Yiddish. The Pashtan language is called Pashto. It sounds like other Afghanistan dialects.

*Is there any historical documentation to back up the connection of the Afghan tribes with the Lost Tribes?*

Rabbi Binyamin of Todela wrote in the 12th century that there were some 80,000 Jews living in the mountains of Nesbor, located on Afghanistan’s border with Iran, along the river of Gozan. They wore traditional Jewish dress and followed Jewish traditions and considered themselves descendants of Dan, Zevulun, Asher, and Naftali, who had lived in the mountains of Nesbor since the exile of Shalmaneser, king of Assyria.

In the second Book of Kings (18:11) it states that the king of Assyria took tribes to Medes, located in Khorassan, a vast area that included Afghanistan. _The History of the Afghans_, written in the 17th century, records that lost tribes of Israel settled in the mountainous districts of Ghor, Ghazni, Kabul, and Kandahar.

Also in the 17th century, the Pashtun warrior-poet Khushal Khattak wrote that in “beauty, nobody can surpass Pashtuns because they actually belong to the family of prophet Yaakov.”

More recently, the founder of the Shaare Shamayim yeshiva for kabbalists in Jerusalem, Rabbi Shimon Zvi Horowitz, visited Afghanistan extensively. In his book, _Kol Mevaser_, he reports meeting with many Pashtun Jews and describes the customs and commandments they preserved dating back to the time following the destruction of the First Temple. Rav Kook wrote a recommendation and blessing for the book, praising his efforts to locate the Lost Tribes and emphasizing its importance for the redemption of the Jewish people.

*Given the lack of absolute proof that the Pashtuns have not intermarried with gentiles, have there been discussions regarding the possibility of allowing them to convert like the Beta Israel and Bnei Menashe communities?*

Due to the hostile attitudes toward Israel in Afghanistan and Pakistan, conversion is a sensitive and dangerous subject. At this time, it’s not feasible, so we don’t make it an issue. Rather, we promote a closer connection between Pashtuns and the people of Israel on the basis of brotherhood and a common heritage. This itself has great value.

[Seeking to clarify the matter, The Jewish Press investigated the question of conversion and discovered that the former Sephardi chief rabbi, Rav Shlomo Amar, addressed the subject in a letter to Ashkenazi Chief Rabbi David Lau, who agreed with Rabbi Amar’s conclusion. Rav Amar wrote that Pashtun groups have an unquestionable connection to _Am Yisrael_ and harbor a desire for greater connection to full Jewish life, but must undergo a conversion resulting from doubt – similar to the conversion process of Beta Yisrael and Bnei Menashe.]

*What about in the area of diplomatic relations between Israel and Afghanistan. Wouldn’t a treaty like the agreements Israel signed with the UAE and Morocco make your work easier?*

No question about it. We hope our efforts will get things rolling in this direction, but serious complications stand in the way. Even though Afghanistan never went to war with Israel, the government is anti-Israel. This hostility has spread to the public who is constantly fed lies about Israel.

Pashtun communities have to maintain a low profile. So efforts to reach out, both on their part and ours, are fraught with difficulty. The Internet is the best tool we have, but like I mentioned, not everyone in the border zones of Afghanistan and Pakistan has access to the web.

Right now, we want to improve our presence on Facebook and greatly expand our membership, which stands at 50,000. We also would like to upgrade our halavi.org website. We also want to put out a song featuring Pashtun and Israeli singers together, and we’d like to initiate a Birthright-like visit Israel project. And we’re searching for an anthropologist who can thoroughly research the subject, which includes visiting the wide range of Pashtun communities.









						Millions Of Jews In… Afghanistan? An Interview with Nadav Sofy
					

Although the Pashtun tribes in Afghanistan practice Islam, Nadav Sofy, head of the Association for the Bani Israel from Afghanistan, believes they are descended from the Children of Israel. The Jewish




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## surada

Delta4Embassy said:


> Golda Meir was a Christian. Worth mentioning.



Golde Meir strongly identified with Judaism culturally, but was an atheist in religious beliefs. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> *Millions Of Jews In… Afghanistan? *
> 
> *- An Interview with Nadav Sofy*
> 
> Although the Pashtun tribes in Afghanistan practice Islam, Nadav Sofy, head of the Association for the Bani Israel from Afghanistan, believes they are descended from the Children of Israel. The Jewish Press recently spoke to him to learn more about the subject and the goals of his organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Jewish Press: Why do you think Pashtuns are really Jewish?*
> 
> Sofy: Out of the 50 million Pashtuns who live in Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India, millions believe they are descendants of the 10 tribes of Israel, who were taken to Afghanistan thousands of years ago. One reason to support this claim is the many customs they have in common the Judaism such as lighting candles before Friday evening, washing their hands before eating from a special vessel called a _koza_, and not eating sea creatures such as lobsters, shrimps, and crabs.
> 
> They perform circumcision when a boy is an infant, not necessarily on the eighth day. Many of the men grow _peyos_ and wear small head coverings and a square, four-cornered shawl called a _shadaar_. It is customary that a man marries his dead brother’s widow if the brother didn’t have children, similar to _yibum_. They observe many Jewish customs of mourning.
> 
> Weddings are conducted under a _chuppah_ known as a _dolaye_, and among the Pashtuns in Kandahar, the bride or groom breaks a glass. The star of David is a popular symbol in their art, tribal wear, and decoration. They also have names like Yaacov, Israel, Barak, Asaf, Benyamin, Kenan, Tamir, and Shir. The list of shared customs goes on and on.
> 
> Another striking sign is their facial features. They look like Jews, indicating they haven’t mixed with other peoples.
> 
> *A lot of onsite research was conducted concerning the Beta Israel Jews from Ethiopia and the Bnei Menashe from India to verify that these people really are who they say they are. Have you been to Afghanistan to do such research?*
> 
> No. That’s one of the difficulties in moving forward. Israelis are not allowed into the country, and even if you entered with a foreign passport and started doing investigative work about anything Jewish, it isn’t the friendliest place.
> 
> But I have met many Pashtuns in Israel, and their identification with our country and with Judaism is very emotional and real. Rav Baruch Efrati heads the _hesder_ yeshiva Shvut Yisrael in Efrat. His grandfather, Rabbi Shimon Efrati, came from Afghanistan. He told me that his grandfather met the Pashtuns on many occasions and that everyone in their vicinity knew they were Jews who were exiled from Israel in the time of Ashur.
> 
> *What other reasons do you have to believe that the Pashtuns can be traced back to the Lost Tribes?*
> 
> Today, even in Afghanistan and Pakistan, many people have Internet. We have a page on Facebook, and we receive many comments from Afghans who trace their lineage back to Yaakov Avinu. They tell us about their customs which have their foundations in Judaism and their longing to form a closer connection to their “brothers and sisters” in Israel.
> 
> Not everyone in Afghanistan is a terrorist and an avowed enemy of the Zionists and Medinat Yisrael. A majority among the Taliban are from Pashtun tribes, and many believe they are _Bnei Yisrael_.
> 
> Under the influence of Islamic fundamentalism, others have become politically radicalized, and because of the atmosphere of terror, the identification with Israel is kept carefully hidden among the masses. But we have received a startling number of responses from Afghans and Pashtuns in Pakistan – thousands upon thousands – who welcome our efforts to reach out to them in friendship and who wish to share our common Israelite ancestry.
> 
> If not for the environment of fear surrounding their lives because of radical Islam, I am positive that we would be inundated with even more messages from people seeking an active bond with the people of Israel.
> 
> Another reason why the numbers are not even greater is the simple fact that not everyone in the mountains of Afghanistan has a computer or a smartphone.
> 
> *Does their language resemble Hebrew?*
> 
> No. But neither does the language of the Beta Israel from Ethiopia or the language of the Bnei Menashe Jews in India. Throughout history, Jews throughout the exile adopted the language of the countries where they lived or spoke variations of them like Ladino and Yiddish. The Pashtan language is called Pashto. It sounds like other Afghanistan dialects.
> 
> *Is there any historical documentation to back up the connection of the Afghan tribes with the Lost Tribes?*
> 
> Rabbi Binyamin of Todela wrote in the 12th century that there were some 80,000 Jews living in the mountains of Nesbor, located on Afghanistan’s border with Iran, along the river of Gozan. They wore traditional Jewish dress and followed Jewish traditions and considered themselves descendants of Dan, Zevulun, Asher, and Naftali, who had lived in the mountains of Nesbor since the exile of Shalmaneser, king of Assyria.
> 
> In the second Book of Kings (18:11) it states that the king of Assyria took tribes to Medes, located in Khorassan, a vast area that included Afghanistan. _The History of the Afghans_, written in the 17th century, records that lost tribes of Israel settled in the mountainous districts of Ghor, Ghazni, Kabul, and Kandahar.
> 
> Also in the 17th century, the Pashtun warrior-poet Khushal Khattak wrote that in “beauty, nobody can surpass Pashtuns because they actually belong to the family of prophet Yaakov.”
> 
> More recently, the founder of the Shaare Shamayim yeshiva for kabbalists in Jerusalem, Rabbi Shimon Zvi Horowitz, visited Afghanistan extensively. In his book, _Kol Mevaser_, he reports meeting with many Pashtun Jews and describes the customs and commandments they preserved dating back to the time following the destruction of the First Temple. Rav Kook wrote a recommendation and blessing for the book, praising his efforts to locate the Lost Tribes and emphasizing its importance for the redemption of the Jewish people.
> 
> *Given the lack of absolute proof that the Pashtuns have not intermarried with gentiles, have there been discussions regarding the possibility of allowing them to convert like the Beta Israel and Bnei Menashe communities?*
> 
> Due to the hostile attitudes toward Israel in Afghanistan and Pakistan, conversion is a sensitive and dangerous subject. At this time, it’s not feasible, so we don’t make it an issue. Rather, we promote a closer connection between Pashtuns and the people of Israel on the basis of brotherhood and a common heritage. This itself has great value.
> 
> [Seeking to clarify the matter, The Jewish Press investigated the question of conversion and discovered that the former Sephardi chief rabbi, Rav Shlomo Amar, addressed the subject in a letter to Ashkenazi Chief Rabbi David Lau, who agreed with Rabbi Amar’s conclusion. Rav Amar wrote that Pashtun groups have an unquestionable connection to _Am Yisrael_ and harbor a desire for greater connection to full Jewish life, but must undergo a conversion resulting from doubt – similar to the conversion process of Beta Yisrael and Bnei Menashe.]
> 
> *What about in the area of diplomatic relations between Israel and Afghanistan. Wouldn’t a treaty like the agreements Israel signed with the UAE and Morocco make your work easier?*
> 
> No question about it. We hope our efforts will get things rolling in this direction, but serious complications stand in the way. Even though Afghanistan never went to war with Israel, the government is anti-Israel. This hostility has spread to the public who is constantly fed lies about Israel.
> 
> Pashtun communities have to maintain a low profile. So efforts to reach out, both on their part and ours, are fraught with difficulty. The Internet is the best tool we have, but like I mentioned, not everyone in the border zones of Afghanistan and Pakistan has access to the web.
> 
> Right now, we want to improve our presence on Facebook and greatly expand our membership, which stands at 50,000. We also would like to upgrade our halavi.org website. We also want to put out a song featuring Pashtun and Israeli singers together, and we’d like to initiate a Birthright-like visit Israel project. And we’re searching for an anthropologist who can thoroughly research the subject, which includes visiting the wide range of Pashtun communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions Of Jews In… Afghanistan? An Interview with Nadav Sofy
> 
> 
> Although the Pashtun tribes in Afghanistan practice Islam, Nadav Sofy, head of the Association for the Bani Israel from Afghanistan, believes they are descended from the Children of Israel. The Jewish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



Yep.. That has been known for years and years. The Pashtun are very different.. in their practice of Islam. They have their "dancing boys".


----------



## surada

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Otto the Nazirene, from Life of Brian:
> 
> 
> BRIAN: Oh. Who are you?
> 
> OTTO: My name. Is. Otto.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: Yes. Otto. It’s time, you know. . .
> 
> BRIAN: What?
> 
> OTTO: . . . Time that we Jews racially purified ourselves.
> 
> BRIAN: Oh.
> 
> OTTO: He’s right you know. The new leader. We need more living room. We must move into the traditionally Jewish areas of Samaria.
> 
> BRIAN: What about the Samaritans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be asking "What about the Jews" who lived there for 4,000 before the arab muslims invaded again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did the Jews in the Ottoman census come from then, if as you state there were no Jews in Palestine until the "Europeans invaded and stole the land"  Even your own alleged religion says that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291
> 
> "...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)
> 
> Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
> Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present
> 
> ....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
> 1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
> *1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
> 1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
> 1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
> 1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
> 1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
> 1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000
> 
> 
> 
> And that was only in Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, they were almost all European colonists, as stated:
> 
> "During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, *chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony.* These suburbs *contain nearly Half the present population..."*
> 
> And, we have the actual numbers for all of Palestine in 1921 through a more accurate British census where we see that there were more Christians than Jews.
> 
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> *The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. A*lmost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921
Click to expand...


Ancient Palestine never had a population of 700,000.

Look at the Turkish census of 1870.. Lots of Muslims, fewer Christians and a tiny popultion of Jews.









						Ancient Jerusalem: The Village, the Town, the City
					

Ancient Jerusalem made such an enormous impact on Western civilization that it’s hard to fathom how small its population really was.




					www.biblicalarchaeology.org
				




Jerusalem was only 10-12 acres with a population of 700 at the time of David

Arab has NEVER been a race.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli researchers discover new bee species*

Israeli researchers have discovered a new species of bees 
as global bee populations fall.


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Snow piles up on Mount Hermon*
Temperatures at Mt. Hermon's peak reported to be -3 Celsius as strong winds blow and over 70 centimeters of snow piles up.









						Watch: Snow piles up on Mount Hermon
					

Temperatures at Mt. Hermon's peak reported to be -3 Celsius as strong winds blow and over 70 centimeters of snow piles up.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Kinneret water level rises by 5 centimeters in one day
					

Recent rains brought Kinneret water level up - but are not expected to continue.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The Most Important Tu B’Shvat in 7 Years*

*99% of the people reading this article may not realize the incredible importance of this year’s Tu B’Shvat.*

99% of the people reading this article may not realize the incredible importance of this year’s Tu B’Shvat. No, I’m not referring to the dried fruit or the tooth-breaking “bucksah” (I have no idea how to spell that…) The reason that THIS Tu B’Shvat is so significant is that it’s the last Tu B’Shvat before Shmittah!

This means that the fruit-tree planting season, which starts on Tu B’Shvat and normally extends past Sukkot, has a very serious time limit for THIS year – *why*?? Because this Rosh HaShanah begins Shmittah when farmers cannot plant or work their fields for an entire year! *This means that – starting with Tu B’Shvat – all planting must be doubled! *The farmers in Israel are literally working ‘round the clock to get their fields ready for the biggest fruit planting in Israel’s history! Hundreds of thousands of new fruit trees will be planted, all across Eretz Yisrael… and this enormous task must be finished before you hear the Shofar!

Am Yisrael Chai’s “Zo Artzeinu / Israel Trees” program is the leading organization in Israel, planting hundreds of thousands of new fruit trees since the program began. Thanks to their initiative, Jews across the globe can plant fruit trees via their website: www.IsraelTrees.org Major Rabbonim have endorsed the wonderful work they do, including the world’s leading _posek_ on agricultural mitzvot, HaRav HaGaon Yosef Efrati who was the personal Shamash to Harav HaGaon Shalom Elyashiv for over a decade. When Rav Efrati met with leaders of “Zo Artzeinu / Israel Trees” he told them to publicize these words: *“People around the world who buy fruit trees for farmers to plant in the Land of Israel are considered partners in all of the mitzvot including Shmittah!”*

This incredible Torah ruling has opened the doors to millions of people from around the world to literally partner with a farmer and share in the Mitzvot! Shmittah is no longer just about “Itzik the farmer” and his “Jaffa oranges” but this very special mitzvah can be fulfilled by every Jew in Lakewood, Monsey, Golders Green, and Melbourne who have a real share in the fruit tree of their choice and ALL the mitzvot observed with them such as, Orlah, Neta Ravai, Truma, Ma'asar and of course Shmittah! In the next few months 300,000 new fruit trees will be planted – from olives and avocado to dates and oranges. From figs and almonds to pomegranates, grapes, and much more!

To make things even more exciting, the organization's webside – www.IsraelTrees.org indicates that a special donor is matching every tree planted so every tree order is actually DOUBLED! Since the farmers are doubling their planting – every order on the website will *also* be doubled! Plant 3 trees… and they will plant 6 – plant 10 and they will plant 20… and so on.

Thanks to Am Yisrael Chai’s “Zo Artzeinu / Israel Trees” amazing program, farmers and communities in Israel will receive the fruit trees they need, and you – wherever you are right now – will share in the mitzvot, share in the Brachot and share in keeping Shmittah 100%!!!

Everyone who plants a tree receives a beautiful, full color, personalized certificate! Let’s plant those trees today! Please share this article with family and friends and share the blessing.

Click here to see videos of farmers and communities and to learn more about planting www.IsraelTrees.org










						The Most Important  Shvat in 7 Years
					

This year’s planting season Starting in Shvat and going to Av in the Summer of 2021 is very important.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria*

*Settlement Affairs Minister Tzachi Hanegbi announced on Thursday the establishment of a new initiative aimed to prevent the “illegal takeover” of state lands in Judea and Samaria.*

In a joint press release, the Settlement Ministry and the Prime Minister’s Office announced that the government will be allocating NIS 20 million in 2021 toward vehicle and drone patrols that will collect information on illegal activities to seize lands in Area C of Judea and Samaria.

According to the press release, the information will be relayed to the IDF, police, and Civil Administration.

“In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C,” Hanegbi said.

“The regional and local councils in Judea and Samaria will receive a dedicated budget to assemble effective and determined systems to thwart the Palestinian Authority’s stated plan to establish facts on the ground, in violation of the law and the agreements it signed with Israel.”

Earlier this week, the Zionist watchdog group Im Tirtzu published a new report that revealed how a Jordanian NGO planted nearly 2.5 million trees in Israel as a means of “green resistance” to “liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”

The report revealed that the Amman-based NGO, APN (Arab Group for the Protection of Nature), is operating a “Million Tree Campaign” that claims to have planted 2,434,452 trees and cultivated 126,307 dunams (31,211 acres) of Israeli land from 2001 to 2019, with a focus on Judea and Samaria.







In a speech given in July this year, APN president Razan Zuaiter accused Israel of stealing Palestinian land and described APN’s “green resistance” and the need to “set strategic, short, medium, and long-term steps to liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”

According to APN, it has planted trees in more than 10 cities in Judea and Samaria, including 276,159 trees in Hebron, 271,969 trees in Bethlehem, 240,223 trees in Jenin, 234,547 trees in Tulkarm, 212,661 trees in Jerusalem, 193,281 trees in Nablus.

Im Tirtzu CEO Matan Peleg welcomed the government’s decision and said that “our enemies learned that they can conquer Israeli land without even firing a shot, but rather through illegal construction and the planting of millions of trees.”

Peleg continued: “Through European and Jordanian funding, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish facts on the ground and seize hundreds of thousands of dunams in Area C. Im Tirtzu will continue working to protect Israel against all those seeking to harm it.”













						Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria
					

"In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C," Hanegbi said.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

__





						75% of Jailed Palestinian Authority Terrorists Vaccinated by Israel
					

The Palestinian Authority would rather pay terrorists than pay for vaccines. As for the terrorists, then win twice.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria*
> 
> *Settlement Affairs Minister Tzachi Hanegbi announced on Thursday the establishment of a new initiative aimed to prevent the “illegal takeover” of state lands in Judea and Samaria.*
> 
> In a joint press release, the Settlement Ministry and the Prime Minister’s Office announced that the government will be allocating NIS 20 million in 2021 toward vehicle and drone patrols that will collect information on illegal activities to seize lands in Area C of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> According to the press release, the information will be relayed to the IDF, police, and Civil Administration.
> 
> “In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C,” Hanegbi said.
> 
> “The regional and local councils in Judea and Samaria will receive a dedicated budget to assemble effective and determined systems to thwart the Palestinian Authority’s stated plan to establish facts on the ground, in violation of the law and the agreements it signed with Israel.”
> 
> Earlier this week, the Zionist watchdog group Im Tirtzu published a new report that revealed how a Jordanian NGO planted nearly 2.5 million trees in Israel as a means of “green resistance” to “liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”
> 
> The report revealed that the Amman-based NGO, APN (Arab Group for the Protection of Nature), is operating a “Million Tree Campaign” that claims to have planted 2,434,452 trees and cultivated 126,307 dunams (31,211 acres) of Israeli land from 2001 to 2019, with a focus on Judea and Samaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a speech given in July this year, APN president Razan Zuaiter accused Israel of stealing Palestinian land and described APN’s “green resistance” and the need to “set strategic, short, medium, and long-term steps to liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”
> 
> According to APN, it has planted trees in more than 10 cities in Judea and Samaria, including 276,159 trees in Hebron, 271,969 trees in Bethlehem, 240,223 trees in Jenin, 234,547 trees in Tulkarm, 212,661 trees in Jerusalem, 193,281 trees in Nablus.
> 
> Im Tirtzu CEO Matan Peleg welcomed the government’s decision and said that “our enemies learned that they can conquer Israeli land without even firing a shot, but rather through illegal construction and the planting of millions of trees.”
> 
> Peleg continued: “Through European and Jordanian funding, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish facts on the ground and seize hundreds of thousands of dunams in Area C. Im Tirtzu will continue working to protect Israel against all those seeking to harm it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria
> 
> 
> "In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C," Hanegbi said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


Israel does not have any land in the West Bank.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria*
> 
> *Settlement Affairs Minister Tzachi Hanegbi announced on Thursday the establishment of a new initiative aimed to prevent the “illegal takeover” of state lands in Judea and Samaria.*
> 
> In a joint press release, the Settlement Ministry and the Prime Minister’s Office announced that the government will be allocating NIS 20 million in 2021 toward vehicle and drone patrols that will collect information on illegal activities to seize lands in Area C of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> According to the press release, the information will be relayed to the IDF, police, and Civil Administration.
> 
> “In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C,” Hanegbi said.
> 
> “The regional and local councils in Judea and Samaria will receive a dedicated budget to assemble effective and determined systems to thwart the Palestinian Authority’s stated plan to establish facts on the ground, in violation of the law and the agreements it signed with Israel.”
> 
> Earlier this week, the Zionist watchdog group Im Tirtzu published a new report that revealed how a Jordanian NGO planted nearly 2.5 million trees in Israel as a means of “green resistance” to “liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”
> 
> The report revealed that the Amman-based NGO, APN (Arab Group for the Protection of Nature), is operating a “Million Tree Campaign” that claims to have planted 2,434,452 trees and cultivated 126,307 dunams (31,211 acres) of Israeli land from 2001 to 2019, with a focus on Judea and Samaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a speech given in July this year, APN president Razan Zuaiter accused Israel of stealing Palestinian land and described APN’s “green resistance” and the need to “set strategic, short, medium, and long-term steps to liberate Palestine from the river to the sea.”
> 
> According to APN, it has planted trees in more than 10 cities in Judea and Samaria, including 276,159 trees in Hebron, 271,969 trees in Bethlehem, 240,223 trees in Jenin, 234,547 trees in Tulkarm, 212,661 trees in Jerusalem, 193,281 trees in Nablus.
> 
> Im Tirtzu CEO Matan Peleg welcomed the government’s decision and said that “our enemies learned that they can conquer Israeli land without even firing a shot, but rather through illegal construction and the planting of millions of trees.”
> 
> Peleg continued: “Through European and Jordanian funding, the Palestinian Authority is working to establish facts on the ground and seize hundreds of thousands of dunams in Area C. Im Tirtzu will continue working to protect Israel against all those seeking to harm it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Announces Initiative to Combat Illegal Takeover of State Land in Judea and Samaria
> 
> 
> "In cooperation with Prime Minister Netanyahu, we are mobilizing in full force to the battle against the hostile takeover of Area C," Hanegbi said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not have any land in the West Bank.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

*A-WA " Shamak Zabrd Radai " Nancy Jazz Pulsations*

Tair, Liron and Tagel Haim,
 with one of the grooviest bands in Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Recipient of World’s First Successful Artificial Cornea Transplant in Israel: An Arab Israeli*

While the haters urge others to boycott and divest from Israel, we continue to help make the world a better place. The latest example? The world’s first successful artificial cornea transplant.


----------



## rylah

*Former Iranian cleric: We have no problem with Israel*

*Former senior Iranian cleric calls for an end to hostilities between Iran and Israel in interview on Israeli TV.*

Abdol-Hamid Masoumi-Tehrani, a former senior Iranian cleric, spoke to Israel’s _Channel 12 News_ on Monday and called for an end to hostilities between Iran and Israel.

Tehrani, whose "ayatollah" title was revoked by Tehran following disagreements with Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, said, "I have been speaking in the most transparent way possible for 20 years. I sit in Tehran and do not work for any country, organization or group. If they do not like me talking to you or anyone else – it is their problem. We have no problem with Israel or any with other country in the world."

He criticized Khamenei and said, "In 1986, when he was elected as the Supreme Leader of Iran, due to my previous knowledge of him and his behavior, I claimed that he would surely destroy both the religion and the country. Because of that and because I opposed him, I spent five years in prison. This disagreement continues to this day."







"Unfortunately, because our regime is dictatorial and limited to the rule of one person who does not care about the thoughts of most of the public in Iran, the people here cannot protest quietly and the regime suppresses them violently," Tehrani said of the political situation in Iran.

Asked what the average Iranian thinks of Israel, he replied, "You must understand that Iranians and Jews have a long history of friendship. From what I see and hear in conversations with people here, I have not encountered Iranians who have a bad opinion of Israel. It is time for the Iranian regime to stop inventing enemies that do not exists."

Tehrani asserted Israel has nothing to fear from Iran's threats. "I do not think this talk (about the destruction of Israel) is serious. Do not forget that Saddam Hussein made similar claims and we know where he is today."









						Former Iranian cleric: We have no problem with Israel
					

Former senior Iranian cleric calls for an end to hostilities between Iran and Israel in interview on Israeli TV.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*For the first time, Israelis can now send mail to the UAE*

*'Connection will allow tightening of commercial ties between Israel and the United Arab Emirates,'*






In a historic first, Israelis will now be able to send mail and packages directly to and receive them from the United Arab Emirates (UAE), via regular mail, registered mail, and Israel Post's EMS delivery option.

The announcement follows cooperation by Israel Post with the director of the UAE's postal system.

Dany Goldstein, CEO of Israel Post, told _Israel Hayom_: "We are happy and excited by the cooperation with the United Arab Emirates, which will allow us to expand online commercial activities in Israel to additional countries. The company has agreements with over 150 postal directors around the world - an additional testimony to Israel Post's abilities as a central player in Israel's online commerce, which contributes to lowering the cost of living."

"The relationship being created between Israel and the UAE, and the connection between the postal directors, will allow a tightening of the commercial relationships between the countries."

Gilad Tirosh, Chief Commercial Officer, e-commerce and CEP, said: "We expect to begin working with the UAE post, which has shown great professionalism throughout the process. The cooperation will allow us to expand our basket of solutions and to offer our private and business customers the widest range of countries to which they can send and receive postal packages at the best prices possible."









						For the first time, Israelis can now send mail to the UAE
					

'Connection will allow tightening of commercial ties between Israel and the United Arab Emirates,'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## themirrorthief

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.


jews been in palestine for thousands of years...study history please


----------



## rylah

*Countries I'm NOT ALLOWED To Visit Cause I'm From Israel*

Or so was in 2018...


----------



## rylah

*My trip to Iraq as an Israeli Jew, in retrospect *

I'm Israeli and Jewish and this is my trip to Iraq, Iraqi Kurdistan to be specific.
I summarized the time I spent there in this video.


----------



## rylah

*First ever Emirati-Israeli musical duet released*


----------



## rylah

*FORGOTTEN TRAGEDY: How Nazi-Occupied Arab States Followed Hitler’s Mandates*

_*Although not widely known, the horrors of the Holocaust reached Jews in Arab countries in northern African Jews, who were also persecuted and murdered.*_






On International Holocaust Remembrance Day on January 27,
don’t forget the Jewish victims of North Africa.

Post your photo with a ‘We Remember’ sign, using the hashtag *#WeRemember*.


----------



## rylah

*Thank G-d That Israel Exists - Mary's Story*

Mary Livi and her family serve as an example of the diversity found in Israel. Mary’s father was born in Israel, but is of Libyan heritage, and her mother was born in Morocco. Mary’s husband was born in Israel, and is the descendent of a Yemeni mother, and a Moroccan father. Mary’s mother and her family were forced to leave Yemen due to growing anti-semitism and the riots that followed.

Mary’s paternal grandparents fled Libya right before the Second World War.
Despite the hardships her family has endured, she does not want to hold a grudge.


----------



## rylah

*Testimonies - Farhud - Iraqi Pogrom 1941 and beyond*


----------



## rylah

*America: The Last Jewish Exile*

Let's talk about the Jewish landscape in America and Israel

...and possible scenarios.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Be'er Sheva Pt. 1 - 12 Cities in Israel Podcast*
> 
> Hi, my name is Michael Sahno, the host of "12 Cities in Israel"! In this episode I tell you about the HISTORY OF BE'ER SHEVA!!! From Abraham & Isaac to the Persians & the Ottomans, Be'er Sheva has always been a critical Gateway to the South and eventually, the JEWEL OF THE NEGEV! Enjoy!!!



*Be'er Sheva Pt. 2 - 12 Cities in Israel Podcast*

In this episode I tell you ALL about the MODERN CITY OF BE'ER SHEVA!!! How it eventually became a part of the State of Israel and all of the WONDERFUL THINGS that currently make it the JEWEL OF THE NEGEV! Enjoy!!!

Here is the website for the City of Be'er Sheva: https://www.beer-sheva.muni.il/Eng/Pa...
Here is the website for Ben Gurion University: https://in.bgu.ac.il/en/international...


----------



## rylah

*Hayyim Yisrael - B'Leylot (At Nights)

*


----------



## Hollie

UAE fund to invest $100m in clean energy in Israel
					






					en.globes.co.il
				




*UAE fund to invest $100m in clean energy in Israel*





Abu Dhabi's Masdar fund and EDF Renewables Israel have signed a strategic cooperation investment agreement that could be expanded to hundreds of millions of dollars.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*State of Palestine: Israeli forces demolish mosque and well near Hebron*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *State of Palestine: Israeli forces demolish mosque and well near Hebron*



Wacky Arabs, building with no permits.


----------



## rylah

*Israel as nation between freedom & liberation*
*Between fleeing Egypt and the first national war, the people of Israel are building their mental resilience.*






Why couldn't the numerically superior Hebrews fight Egypt at the Sea of Reeds?

If the Torah shares Israel's collective soul, why was it necessary to be given in the form of a "rule book"?

Who was Yehoshua and what about his background made him capable of leading the war against Amalek?

Between the smashing of Egypt's military at the Sea of Reeds and the war against Amalek at Rephidim, Israel required a gradual process of psychological liberation in preparation for receiving the Torah.

Listen on:








						Israel as nation between freedom & liberation
					

Between fleeing Egypt and the first national war, the people of Israel are building their mental resilience.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The real reason Jerusalem belongs to the Jews*

...and the reason our enemies deserve her not.


----------



## Mindful

*Norwegian state radio host: “I wish the vaccine didn’t work in Israel, Israel is a shitty country”*
Antisemitic, Israel-hating rant on Norwegian state controlled radio.


Shaun Henrik Matheson is a radio host at NRK P13, a digital music channel run the Norwegian state broadcaster NRK. Tuesday 2 February he served the following antisemitic, Israel-hating rant to his listeners [see Spanish translation below]:

_“Jeez, well, we had better mention the good news, even if they come from Israel (laughs). I know, how sick is this? Good news from Israel, when did that happen last time? Do you know what, I don’t know actually. But we have read about this all day today and heard it just now on the radio news._









						Norwegian state radio host: "I wish the vaccine didn’t work in Israel, Israel is a shitty country"
					

Antisemitic, Israel-hating rant on Norwegian state controlled radio.




					www.miff.no


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Who are the Israelis?        
⁜→ Mindful,  et al,

*BLUF: * I've been to Scandinavia, and I did not get the impression that they liked Americans either.



Mindful said:


> *Norwegian state radio host: “I wish the vaccine didn’t work in Israel, Israel is a shitty country”*
> Antisemitic, Israel-hating rant on Norwegian state controlled radio.\
> 
> Shaun Henrik Matheson is a radio host at NRK P13, a digital music channel run the Norwegian state broadcaster NRK. Tuesday 2 February he served the following antisemitic, Israel-hating rant to his listeners [see Spanish translation below]:
> 
> _“Jeez, well, we had better mention the good news, even if they come from Israel (laughs). I know, how sick is this? Good news from Israel, when did that happen last time? Do you know what, I don’t know actually. But we have read about this all day today and heard it just now on the radio news._


*(COMMENT)*

One thing you have to say about the people of The Three Kingdom _(Denmark, Norway, and Sweden)_ they are quite intelligent.  The Scandinavians are, for the most part, pro-Arab Palestinians and generally support Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) in their bid to further Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence against the Israelis.  Shaun Matheson (NRK P13) said, "_Israel is an occupying power" _→ and by saying so, his position_ (and the position of many Scandinavians)_ on Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) becomes garbled in translation. Shaun Matheson knows quite well that the HoAP may be prosecuted for acts committed solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, no matter what the Norwegian Government endorses. Shaun Matheson knows quite well that Israel is not an "apartheid state"_ (oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group)_.

Having said that, they are still a people that we should listen to, even if we do not agree.  They are at the very top of the Human Development Scale.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

”I was inspired by the Palestinian intifada,” Hady Amr wrote a year after September 11, discussing his work as the national coordinator of the anti-Israel Middle East Justice Network.

Biden has now chosen Amr as a Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for Israel-Palestine.
"I have news for every Israeli," Amr ranted in one column written after Sheikh Salah Shahada, the head of Hamas' Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades, was taken out by an Israeli air strike.
Amr warned that Arabs "now have televisions, and they will never, never forget what the Israeli people, the Israeli military and Israeli democracy have done to Palestinian children. And there will be thousands who will seek to avenge these brutal murders of innocents."
He also threatened Americans that "we too shouldn't be shocked when our military assistance to Israel and our security council vetoes that keep on protecting Israel come back to haunt us"

The future State Department official was making these threats less than a year after 9/11.





__





						Biden’s New Asst Sec of State Worked for Islamic Terror State That Funds Hamas | Frontpage Mag
					

Daniel Greenfield, a Shillman Journalism Fellow at the Freedom Center, is an investigative journalist and writer focusing on the radical Left and Islamic




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Mindful

Joe Biden is loading the State Department with officials who loathe Israel. Yesterday, I wrote about one of them, Hady Amr, the Hamas-supporting new Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for Israel-Palestine. I wrote about another, Robert Malley, the new envoy to Iran and longtime foe of Israel, here.









						Anti-Israeli staffers keep joining the Biden administration
					

Joe Biden is loading the State Department with officials who loathe Israel. Yesterday, I wrote about one of them, Hady Amr, the Hamas-supporting new Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for Israel-Palestine. I wrote about another, Robert Malley, the new envoy to Iran and longtime foe of Israel...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


3rd times the charm?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Future of the West Bank
SUBTOPIC:  JERUSALEM
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: I'm confused_*!*_  Who has civil and security control over that particular village_*?*_



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(CURIOUS MINDS WANT TO KNOW)*

What has changed with respect to:  "Israel's continued authority to exercise its powers and responsibilities with regard to internal security and public order, as well as with regard  to other powers and responsibilities not transferred?"

I thought, and I could be wrong, that The Palestinian side has the right to make any and all alterations to the Local Government boundaries in the West Bank, within areas A and B as defined in the Oslo Accord; NOT AREA C.

When did Israel transfer the Powers and Responsibilities for the administration of the territory (any portion) from the Military Government and its Civil Administration to the Palestinian Side _(other than Area A)_?

I thought that since 1988, when the Jordanians cut all ties with the West Bank, that Israel assumed all functional jurisdiction in Area C, less that of Areas A and B that were later transferred; in place of any absentee government _(not Jordanian and not Arab Palestinian)_.  

When did the Arab Palestinians establish a "functioning" government as the sole representative of the Palestinian People?  What government was that?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I thought, and I could be wrong, that The Palestinian side has the right to make any and all alterations to the Local Government boundaries in the West Bank, within areas A and B as defined in the Oslo Accord; NOT AREA C.


It is all occupied territory. Palestinian's rights cannot be violated in it, It doesn't matter what letter you put on it.


----------



## Mindful

WASHINGTON (JTA) — The U.S. Senate overwhelmingly voted to keep the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem on Friday.

It voted 97-3 on an amendment that sets aside funding to maintain the Jerusalem embassy, making it harder to reverse former President Donald Trump’s move of the embassy from Tel Aviv. Biden has said he does not intend to move the embassy back to Tel Aviv.
The amendment, co-sponsored by 21 Republicans led by James Inhofe of Oklahoma, was added to the massive $1.9 trillion budget bill the Senate passed as part of President Joe Biden’s relief package.

The amendment sets aside funding to maintain the U.S. embassy in Jerusalem making it harder to reverse former President Donald Trump’s move of the embassy from Tel Aviv. Biden had said he was not, in any case, going to move the embassy.

The three senators who voted against were all Democrats: Bernie Sanders of Vermont, Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts and Tom Carper of Delaware.

“Jerusalem is the capital of Israel and I am proud to introduce legislation to protect the U.S. Embassy from relocation or being downgraded,” Inhofe said in a statement after the vote.









						Senate overwhelmingly votes to keep embassy in Jerusalem - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

There were only three Democratic dissenters.




					www.jta.org


----------



## Mindful

For the umpteenth time:

Although one day it might, Palestine doesn’t exist today. An independent Arab Palestine has never existed. It didn’t exist under the Ottoman rule or the British Mandate or, in the end, under a United Nations Partition Plan that was rejected by every single Arab state and Palestinian leadership. It didn’t exist when the Palestinians were governed by governments in Jordan and Egypt (a time when there was virtually no international pressure to create an independent Palestine) and it didn’t come into existence when the Arab states rejected Israel’s peace gestures after the 1967 and 1973 wars.

Yasser Arafat ultimately rejected peace in every negotiation he ever participated in, embracing Intifada instead. Palestine didn’t exist after Israel granted Gaza autonomy and the populace turned to the terrorists of Hamas, and it won’t exist until Hamas and Fatah stop engaging in and supporting terrorism and drop their absurd demands for Jerusalem and the Right of Return.

Rashida Tlaib can put as many sticky notes over Israel as she likes, and it won’t change this reality.









						Sorry You're Offended, But 'Palestine' Does Not Exist
					

New York City politicians punish a councilman for stating a historical fact about the non-existence of a Palestine nation.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Future of the West Bank
SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:

◈  The term "occupation" has a very specific meaning.  For over a century, "Occupation" has been defined as:

The territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
◈  IF everyone, everywhere had the very same "rights" THEN there wouldn't be a need for 9 core international human rights instruments, plus an additional 9 "optional" protocols. "Optional" is an important aspect to the issue of "rights." 



RoccoR said:


> I thought, and I could be wrong, that The Palestinian side has the right to make any and all alterations to the Local Government boundaries in the West Bank, within areas A and B as defined in the Oslo Accord; NOT AREA C.





P F Tinmore said:


> It is all occupied territory. Palestinian's rights cannot be violated in it, It doesn't matter what letter you put on it.


*(COMMENT - RIGHTS)*

Just like the Rights of Canadians in Canada _(our northern border) _and the Rights of Mexicans in Mexico _(our southern border)_ differ from the Rights of Americans in the US, so it is in the Middle East.  Not every country is a member of all 9 Covenants.  And not every country that has signed the 9 Covenants also signed the Optional Protocols.

The "Rights" of citizens in America are considerably more extensive than the Rights of citizens in Egypt, Israel, and Jordan.   Egypt, Israel, and Jordan are Countries that have both Signed and Ratified the  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) _(_*according to the UN*_)_.  Oddly enough, America is a Country that did Sign but not, in the last 40 years since, Ratified the CCPR_ (and not likely to in the near future)._  Yet, as I said, American Citizens have the greatest cumulative Civil and Political Rights of any country in the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.  

SO*! * To say that "Palestinian's rights cannot be violated" is a paradox.  Neither the Ramallah Government (State of Palestine) nor the Gaza Government have signed onto the CCPR.  What exactly are these Rights*?*

*(COMMENT - OCCUPIED)*

I want to make it clear that I interpret what you mean when you say "It is all occupied territory" you mean → Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south.  This is (basically) that portion of the former trustee territory, formed by the Mandate for Palestine  →  from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.  This is fallacious propaganda intended to perpetuate the erroneous notion that the Arab Palestinians have some legitimate claim to the entirety of the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applied (less Jordan).

This notion is, without question, "misinformation."
​

			
				Excerpt • Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory said:
			
		

> Occupation may be defined as the effective control of a foreign territory by hostile armed forces. This definition derives from Article 42 of the Hague Regulations of 1907, which states that “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army. The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can  be  exercised.”  Thus,  occupation is a  factual situation, one regulated by IHL.
> *SOURCE*: Footnote 1, Page 7, Introduction • _Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory_, International Committee of the Red Cross



The Paradox of Arab Palestinian *inconsistencies*.

Occupation implies "foreign territory."  *IF* the Occupation of the West Bank is "Foreign Territory" *THEN* there must be a delineation between the West Bank and Israel.

The Arab Palestinians cannot have it both ways.  

Paradox ONE:  Either it is:

◈   It is NOT "Foreign Territory, in which case the Arab Palestinian Territory only extends to the eastern border of Israel, or → it is NOT an occupation and the conflict is a Civil War [a Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC)] between two factions or the population.  ​OR​​◈  It is "Foreign Territory" in which case one recognize entity is trying to take over another recognized entity [an International Armed Conflict (IAC)].​
Paradox TWO:  Either:

◈   Israel engaged Jordanian Forces in the West Bank and Occupied territory from which Jordanian forces withdrew.​OR​​◈   Israel filled a void over territory with no competent government of Arab Palestinians (Terra Nullius).​






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:
> 
> ◈  The term "occupation" has a very specific meaning.  For over a century, "Occupation" has been defined as:
> 
> The territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> ◈  IF everyone, everywhere had the very same "rights" THEN there wouldn't be a need for 9 core international human rights instruments, plus an additional 9 "optional" protocols. "Optional" is an important aspect to the issue of "rights."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, and I could be wrong, that The Palestinian side has the right to make any and all alterations to the Local Government boundaries in the West Bank, within areas A and B as defined in the Oslo Accord; NOT AREA C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all occupied territory. Palestinian's rights cannot be violated in it, It doesn't matter what letter you put on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT - RIGHTS)*
> 
> Just like the Rights of Canadians in Canada _(our northern border) _and the Rights of Mexicans in Mexico _(our southern border)_ differ from the Rights of Americans in the US, so it is in the Middle East.  Not every country is a member of all 9 Covenants.  And not every country that has signed the 9 Covenants also signed the Optional Protocols.
> 
> The "Rights" of citizens in America are considerably more extensive than the Rights of citizens in Egypt, Israel, and Jordan.   Egypt, Israel, and Jordan are Countries that have both Signed and Ratified the  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) _(_*according to the UN*_)_.  Oddly enough, America is a Country that did Sign but not, in the last 40 years since, Ratified the CCPR_ (and not likely to in the near future)._  Yet, as I said, American Citizens have the greatest cumulative Civil and Political Rights of any country in the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.
> 
> SO*! * To say that "Palestinian's rights cannot be violated" is a paradox.  Neither the Ramallah Government (State of Palestine) nor the Gaza Government have signed onto the CCPR.  What exactly are these Rights*?*
> 
> *(COMMENT - OCCUPIED)*
> 
> I want to make it clear that I interpret what you mean when you say "It is all occupied territory" you mean → Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south.  This is (basically) that portion of the former trustee territory, formed by the Mandate for Palestine  →  from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.  This is fallacious propaganda intended to perpetuate the erroneous notion that the Arab Palestinians have some legitimate claim to the entirety of the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applied (less Jordan).
> 
> This notion is, without question, "misinformation."
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt • Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation may be defined as the effective control of a foreign territory by hostile armed forces. This definition derives from Article 42 of the Hague Regulations of 1907, which states that “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army. The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can  be  exercised.”  Thus,  occupation is a  factual situation, one regulated by IHL.​*SOURCE*: Footnote 1, Page 7, Introduction • _Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory_, International Committee of the Red Cross​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The Paradox of Arab Palestinian *inconsistencies*.
> 
> Occupation implies "foreign territory."  *IF* the Occupation of the West Bank is "Foreign Territory" *THEN* there must be a delineation between the West Bank and Israel.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians cannot have it both ways.
> 
> Paradox ONE:  Either it is:
> 
> ◈   It is NOT "Foreign Territory, in which case the Arab Palestinian Territory only extends to the eastern border of Israel, or → it is NOT an occupation and the conflict is a Civil War [a Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC)] between two factions or the population.  ​​OR​
> ​◈  It is "Foreign Territory" in which case one recognize entity is trying to take over another recognized entity [an International Armed Conflict (IAC)].​
> Paradox TWO:  Either:
> 
> ◈   Israel engaged Jordanian Forces in the West Bank and Occupied territory from which Jordanian forces withdrew.​​OR​
> ​◈   Israel filled a void over territory with no competent government of Arab Palestinians (Terra Nullius).​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.

You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:
> 
> ◈  The term "occupation" has a very specific meaning.  For over a century, "Occupation" has been defined as:
> 
> The territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
> The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.
> ◈  IF everyone, everywhere had the very same "rights" THEN there wouldn't be a need for 9 core international human rights instruments, plus an additional 9 "optional" protocols. "Optional" is an important aspect to the issue of "rights."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, and I could be wrong, that The Palestinian side has the right to make any and all alterations to the Local Government boundaries in the West Bank, within areas A and B as defined in the Oslo Accord; NOT AREA C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all occupied territory. Palestinian's rights cannot be violated in it, It doesn't matter what letter you put on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT - RIGHTS)*
> 
> Just like the Rights of Canadians in Canada _(our northern border) _and the Rights of Mexicans in Mexico _(our southern border)_ differ from the Rights of Americans in the US, so it is in the Middle East.  Not every country is a member of all 9 Covenants.  And not every country that has signed the 9 Covenants also signed the Optional Protocols.
> 
> The "Rights" of citizens in America are considerably more extensive than the Rights of citizens in Egypt, Israel, and Jordan.   Egypt, Israel, and Jordan are Countries that have both Signed and Ratified the  *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) _(_*according to the UN*_)_.  Oddly enough, America is a Country that did Sign but not, in the last 40 years since, Ratified the CCPR_ (and not likely to in the near future)._  Yet, as I said, American Citizens have the greatest cumulative Civil and Political Rights of any country in the Middle East and North African (MENA) Region.
> 
> SO*! * To say that "Palestinian's rights cannot be violated" is a paradox.  Neither the Ramallah Government (State of Palestine) nor the Gaza Government have signed onto the CCPR.  What exactly are these Rights*?*
> 
> *(COMMENT - OCCUPIED)*
> 
> I want to make it clear that I interpret what you mean when you say "It is all occupied territory" you mean → Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south.  This is (basically) that portion of the former trustee territory, formed by the Mandate for Palestine  →  from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.  This is fallacious propaganda intended to perpetuate the erroneous notion that the Arab Palestinians have some legitimate claim to the entirety of the territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applied (less Jordan).
> 
> This notion is, without question, "misinformation."
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt • Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation may be defined as the effective control of a foreign territory by hostile armed forces. This definition derives from Article 42 of the Hague Regulations of 1907, which states that “Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army. The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can  be  exercised.”  Thus,  occupation is a  factual situation, one regulated by IHL.​*SOURCE*: Footnote 1, Page 7, Introduction • _Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory_, International Committee of the Red Cross​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> The Paradox of Arab Palestinian *inconsistencies*.
> 
> Occupation implies "foreign territory."  *IF* the Occupation of the West Bank is "Foreign Territory" *THEN* there must be a delineation between the West Bank and Israel.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians cannot have it both ways.
> 
> Paradox ONE:  Either it is:
> 
> ◈   It is NOT "Foreign Territory, in which case the Arab Palestinian Territory only extends to the eastern border of Israel, or → it is NOT an occupation and the conflict is a Civil War [a Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC)] between two factions or the population.  ​​OR​
> ​◈  It is "Foreign Territory" in which case one recognize entity is trying to take over another recognized entity [an International Armed Conflict (IAC)].​
> Paradox TWO:  Either:
> 
> ◈   Israel engaged Jordanian Forces in the West Bank and Occupied territory from which Jordanian forces withdrew.​​OR​
> ​◈   Israel filled a void over territory with no competent government of Arab Palestinians (Terra Nullius).​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> 
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
Click to expand...

False premise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty.



Cool story, bro.

What territory? Who defined it?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Future of the West Bank
SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: You are missing a critical point.


			
				 Convention  on  Rights  and  Duties  of  States said:
			
		

> ARTICLE 1 • The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:
> 
> a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​​SOURCE:  *Convention on Rights and Duties of States* (inter-American); December 26, 1933





P F Tinmore said:


> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.


*(COMMENT)*

You cited "false premise" is in itself a "false premise."  While there are such things as "failed states," there is no such thing as a sovereign power that does not have the to govern without external interference.  And although we speak of Sovereignty and Independence as if they are two entirely different things, they are interlocking.  *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.

You can_ (probably must)_ look at the issue of sovereignty and independence from two different realms: one of legal and one of political concepts.  While many have written that legal sovereign is absolute and its will is illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable; in the practical sense of the real-world, politics simply will not allow it.  As you have said before, not very many nations are just going to allow a segment of society to get up and declare independence and sovereignty.  The Arab Palestinians have not, in nearly a millennium, exercised sovereignty over a territory that was independent unto them.



> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF



You will no doubt take notice that, the first two Articles in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) it applies to "each State Party to the present Covenant" (the CCPR). 

"Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status."    What happens when the State of Israel _(a signatory to the Convention) _declares their independence and has to fight to defend that independence and sovereignty from being usurped by hostile Arab Palestinians interests _(NOT a signatory to the present Convention)_?"​
You are going to do a lot better than just to say, they have the "right" based on non-binding agreements or other binding agreements they attempt to retroactively apply.  Nor can you use a binding agreement that recalls the illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable right without the specificity necessary to meet the generally accepted criteria outlined in the *Convention on Rights and Duties of States**. *





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are missing a critical point.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Convention  on  Rights  and  Duties  of  States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 1 • The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:​​a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​​
> SOURCE:  *Convention on Rights and Duties of States* (inter-American); December 26, 1933​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cited "false premise" is in itself a "false premise."  While there are such things as "failed states," there is no such thing as a sovereign power that does not have the to govern without external interference.  And although we speak of Sovereignty and Independence as if they are two entirely different things, they are interlocking.  *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.
> 
> You can_ (probably must)_ look at the issue of sovereignty and independence from two different realms: one of legal and one of political concepts.  While many have written that legal sovereign is absolute and its will is illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable; in the practical sense of the real-world, politics simply will not allow it.  As you have said before, not very many nations are just going to allow a segment of society to get up and declare independence and sovereignty.  The Arab Palestinians have not, in nearly a millennium, exercised sovereignty over a territory that was independent unto them.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.​
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> You will no doubt take notice that, the first two Articles in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) it applies to "each State Party to the present Covenant" (the CCPR).
> 
> "Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status."    What happens when the State of Israel _(a signatory to the Convention) _declares their independence and has to fight to defend that independence and sovereignty from being usurped by hostile Arab Palestinians interests _(NOT a signatory to the present Convention)_?"​
> You are going to do a lot better than just to say, they have the "right" based on non-binding agreements or other binding agreements they attempt to retroactively apply.  Nor can you use a binding agreement that recalls the illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable right without the specificity necessary to meet the generally accepted criteria outlined in the *Convention on Rights and Duties of States**. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.
> 
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF


This does not apply to I/P.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are missing a critical point.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Convention  on  Rights  and  Duties  of  States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 1 • The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:​​a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​​
> SOURCE:  *Convention on Rights and Duties of States* (inter-American); December 26, 1933​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cited "false premise" is in itself a "false premise."  While there are such things as "failed states," there is no such thing as a sovereign power that does not have the to govern without external interference.  And although we speak of Sovereignty and Independence as if they are two entirely different things, they are interlocking.  *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.
> 
> You can_ (probably must)_ look at the issue of sovereignty and independence from two different realms: one of legal and one of political concepts.  While many have written that legal sovereign is absolute and its will is illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable; in the practical sense of the real-world, politics simply will not allow it.  As you have said before, not very many nations are just going to allow a segment of society to get up and declare independence and sovereignty.  The Arab Palestinians have not, in nearly a millennium, exercised sovereignty over a territory that was independent unto them.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.​
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> You will no doubt take notice that, the first two Articles in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) it applies to "each State Party to the present Covenant" (the CCPR).
> 
> "Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status."    What happens when the State of Israel _(a signatory to the Convention) _declares their independence and has to fight to defend that independence and sovereignty from being usurped by hostile Arab Palestinians interests _(NOT a signatory to the present Convention)_?"​
> You are going to do a lot better than just to say, they have the "right" based on non-binding agreements or other binding agreements they attempt to retroactively apply.  Nor can you use a binding agreement that recalls the illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable right without the specificity necessary to meet the generally accepted criteria outlined in the *Convention on Rights and Duties of States**. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.
> 
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This does not apply to I/P.
Click to expand...

Hurt feelings?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are missing a critical point.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Convention  on  Rights  and  Duties  of  States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 1 • The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:​​a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​​
> SOURCE:  *Convention on Rights and Duties of States* (inter-American); December 26, 1933​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cited "false premise" is in itself a "false premise."  While there are such things as "failed states," there is no such thing as a sovereign power that does not have the to govern without external interference.  And although we speak of Sovereignty and Independence as if they are two entirely different things, they are interlocking.  *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.
> 
> You can_ (probably must)_ look at the issue of sovereignty and independence from two different realms: one of legal and one of political concepts.  While many have written that legal sovereign is absolute and its will is illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable; in the practical sense of the real-world, politics simply will not allow it.  As you have said before, not very many nations are just going to allow a segment of society to get up and declare independence and sovereignty.  The Arab Palestinians have not, in nearly a millennium, exercised sovereignty over a territory that was independent unto them.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.​
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> You will no doubt take notice that, the first two Articles in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) it applies to "each State Party to the present Covenant" (the CCPR).
> 
> "Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status."    What happens when the State of Israel _(a signatory to the Convention) _declares their independence and has to fight to defend that independence and sovereignty from being usurped by hostile Arab Palestinians interests _(NOT a signatory to the present Convention)_?"​
> You are going to do a lot better than just to say, they have the "right" based on non-binding agreements or other binding agreements they attempt to retroactively apply.  Nor can you use a binding agreement that recalls the illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable right without the specificity necessary to meet the generally accepted criteria outlined in the *Convention on Rights and Duties of States**. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


a ) a permanent population;
b ) a defined territory;
c ) government; and
d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.

What was Israel's so called permanent population?

Do you have a 1948 map of Israel or any document where Israel defined its territory?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Future of the West Bank
> SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are missing a critical point.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> Convention  on  Rights  and  Duties  of  States said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 1 • The state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:​​a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​​
> SOURCE:  *Convention on Rights and Duties of States* (inter-American); December 26, 1933​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *people* of a defined territory have the right to independence and sovereignty. When these rights are defined there is no mention of a state or government.
> You believe that sovereignty only applies to independent states. This is not true. Then you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You cited "false premise" is in itself a "false premise."  While there are such things as "failed states," there is no such thing as a sovereign power that does not have the to govern without external interference.  And although we speak of Sovereignty and Independence as if they are two entirely different things, they are interlocking.  *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.
> 
> You can_ (probably must)_ look at the issue of sovereignty and independence from two different realms: one of legal and one of political concepts.  While many have written that legal sovereign is absolute and its will is illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable; in the practical sense of the real-world, politics simply will not allow it.  As you have said before, not very many nations are just going to allow a segment of society to get up and declare independence and sovereignty.  The Arab Palestinians have not, in nearly a millennium, exercised sovereignty over a territory that was independent unto them.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The right to self-determination has become one of the most complex issues for U.S. foreign policymakers and the international community at large. Confusion over the issue stems not so much from whether there exists a right to self-determination, which is included in many international human rights documents, but from the failure of those documents to define exactly who is entitled to claim this right—a group, people, or a nation—and what exactly the right confers. At the same time, the international system, particularly in the post–World War II era, has steadfastly defended the inviolability of existing nation-states’ borders, regardless of how and when they were determined.​
> SOURCE:  Summary:  *SELF-DETERMINATION Sovereignty, Territorial Integrity, and the Right to Secessio*n, ROUNDTABLE HELD IN CONJUNCTION WITHTHEU.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE’S POLICY PLANNING STAFF​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> You will no doubt take notice that, the first two Articles in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) it applies to "each State Party to the present Covenant" (the CCPR).
> 
> "Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status."    What happens when the State of Israel _(a signatory to the Convention) _declares their independence and has to fight to defend that independence and sovereignty from being usurped by hostile Arab Palestinians interests _(NOT a signatory to the present Convention)_?"​
> You are going to do a lot better than just to say, they have the "right" based on non-binding agreements or other binding agreements they attempt to retroactively apply.  Nor can you use a binding agreement that recalls the illimitable, indivisible, and inalienable right without the specificity necessary to meet the generally accepted criteria outlined in the *Convention on Rights and Duties of States**. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> *IF* a territory is "independent" and has the_ (unencumbered)_ authority to govern within a territory *THEN* it is exercising sovereignty.


If it is occupied it does not.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
Click to expand...

Get a permit from a fake state?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a permit from a fake state?
Click to expand...


Don't get a permit.......get bulldozed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Get a permit from a fake state?



I guess they could get a palestinian permit. LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a permit from a fake state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get a permit.......get bulldozed.
Click to expand...

You never mention that Israel does not issue permits to Palestinians.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Future of the West Bank
SUBTOPIC:  Two Issues Mixed Together... (Occupation and Rights)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: You can play Ostrich all you want. You can bury your head in the sand, all you want. It doesn't change a thing.
​*(COMMENT)*

All theory on Civil and Political Rights is applicable to the contemporary problems of the Israeli-Palestine Conflict.  You cannot just wash it away by ignoring it.

Intrinsically, you must realize _(even if you only emotionally dismiss it)_ that the operatic script and caricature-ish way in which the Arab Palestinians _(both Hostile and Sympathetic elements of the population)_ portray themselves → disseminate an image and send the signals of growing concern and potential danger to America and its allies.  

Each time these anti-Symmetic and anti-American Arab Palestinian element in society makeup or attempt to remold both history and law to justify their use of
Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, bring the danger closer to the forefront and surface the true nature of the Arab Palestinians.   It serves to spread the intent to pursue their agenda by all available means, including armed struggle _(indiscriminate rocket fire, the launch of incendiary devices, kidnapping and murder of defenseless hostages, seizes or detains and threatens to kill in order to compel a civilian population to support their cause, the bombing of defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, etc, etc, etc)_.

There is nothing honorable in what the Hostile Arab Palestinians do in the furtherance of their agenda.  There is nothing honorable in what the general population does to support Hostile Arab Palestinian activities that violate common domestic law and international laws.  The everyday Arab Palestinian cannot wash their hands of the blood spilled by claiming to "not be involved."

Each time the Arab Palestinians claim to have the right to pursue armed struggle by all available means, the Arab Palestinian violates the International Covenant:

◈  Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​◈  Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​​And just to make it abundantly clear, the Right of Return (RoR) is not absolute under today's laws.  The RoR cannot be used as an avenue to justify the use of all available means, including armed struggle.  There are restrictions that include the protection of national security or of public order, or public health or morals.  Those alone would pretty much justify the majority of eligible potential returnees.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a permit from a fake state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get a permit.......get bulldozed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mention that Israel does not issue permits to Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?        
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Israel's application as a nation was adjudicated more than a half-Century ago.



RoccoR said:


> a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​





P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have a 1948 map of Israel or any document where Israel defined its territory?


*(COMMENT)*

Map*!* Israel don't need no sticking maps.

This question was asked and answered, Friday at 11:46 AM:

√  *POSTING # 2720,* ••• All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​


P F Tinmore said:


> What was Israel's so called permanent population?


*(COMMENT)*

The National Jewish Council for the Jewish Stateapplied to the UN _(after coordination with the UNPC) _pursuant to Part One - B4, Resolution 181 (II). The General Assembly adopted the Resolution for the formation of the Jewish and Arab State.

The Summation of the event were annotated in the *Question of Palestine Blue Book*.



​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a permit from a fake state?
Click to expand...

Such juvenile tirades only serve to make you appear uninformed and naive.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Israel's application as a nation was adjudicated more than a half-Century ago.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> a ) a permanent population;​b ) a defined territory;​c ) government; and​d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a 1948 map of Israel or any document where Israel defined its territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Map*!* Israel don't need no sticking maps.
> 
> This question was asked and answered, Friday at 11:46 AM:
> 
> √  *POSTING # 2720,* ••• All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was Israel's so called permanent population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The National Jewish Council for the Jewish Stateapplied to the UN _(after coordination with the UNPC) _pursuant to Part One - B4, Resolution 181 (II). The General Assembly adopted the Resolution for the formation of the Jewish and Arab State.
> 
> The Summation of the event were annotated in the *Question of Palestine Blue Book*.
> 
> View attachment 454424​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> a ) a permanent population;
> b ) a defined territory;
> c ) government; and
> d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.





P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have a 1948 map of Israel or any document where Israel defined its territory?


Your usual dance. 

Why don't you just answer the question?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?      
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
*BLUF*: Now you are just being ridiculous*!*


> Normally, cartographers don't make general maps in place under armed struggle disputes.​





P F Tinmore said:


> Your usual dance.
> Why don't you just answer the question?


*(COMMENT)*

If you can't open the Blue Book to pages 5 and 8, I truly feel sorry for you.

Your attempt to tie some significance to a 1948 Map is merely a subterfuge.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> *BLUF*: Now you are just being ridiculous*!*
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, cartographers don't make general maps in place under armed struggle disputes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your usual dance.
> Why don't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you can't open the Blue Book to pages 5 and 8, I truly feel sorry for you.
> 
> Your attempt to tie some significance to a 1948 Map is merely a subterfuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

That still does not answer my question.

1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?  
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: I respond in sound-bite form for your consumption.



P F Tinmore said:


> That still does not answer my question.
> 
> 1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.


*(COMMENT)*

On midnight 14/15 May 1948, the Map was the same as that of *[Annex A to Resolution A/RES/181 (II)**, *dated 29 November 1947].

Because the Arab League Forces jumped across their borders, the Annex A Map was superseded by the Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA).






Initial 1948 Cease Fire Lines ----------------------- 1949 Green Line End-State​
As the Armed Conflict continued, the FEBA moved back and forth, it was not stationary until early-to-mid-1949 when a ceasefire was arranged and Armistice arrangements set in place.  That Armistice Lines _(although not intended for that purpose)_ became the de facto delimitations _(borders that something that exists as a result of fact other than law)_.

In 1967, when the United Nations Emergency Force (UNEF I) was ordered _(by no less than General Mohd Fawzy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces)_ to completely withdraw at the same time they were making provocative military build-ups and staging forces as if they were planning to move forward and engaged Israeli Forces. This (one of several other factors) precipitated the Six-Day War.  While there were many events involved, the outcomes of the Six-Day War, the unilateral move to cut all ties with the West Bank, and the Yom Kipper War were instrumental in setting the ground truth for the territorial control we see today.

You can nit-pick my response all you want.  These are my truncated views, inspired by a compilation of any number of scholars that authored entire books, infact volumes of books, on this subject.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I respond in sound-bite form for your consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still does not answer my question.
> 
> 1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On midnight 14/15 May 1948, the Map was the same as that of *[Annex A to Resolution A/RES/181 (II)**, *dated 29 November 1947].
> 
> Because the Arab League Forces jumped across their borders, the Annex A Map was superseded by the Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA).
> 
> View attachment 454567View attachment 454570
> Initial 1948 Cease Fire Lines ----------------------- 1949 Green Line End-State​
> As the Armed Conflict continued, the FEBA moved back and forth, it was not stationary until early-to-mid-1949 when a ceasefire was arranged and Armistice arrangements set in place.  That Armistice Lines _(although not intended for that purpose)_ became the de facto delimitations _(borders that something that exists as a result of fact other than law)_.
> 
> In 1967, when the United Nations Emergency Force (UNEF I) was ordered _(by no less than General Mohd Fawzy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces)_ to completely withdraw at the same time they were making provocative military build-ups and staging forces as if they were planning to move forward and engaged Israeli Forces. This (one of several other factors) precipitated the Six-Day War.  While there were many events involved, the outcomes of the Six-Day War, the unilateral move to cut all ties with the West Bank, and the Yom Kipper War were instrumental in setting the ground truth for the territorial control we see today.
> 
> You can nit-pick my response all you want.  These are my truncated views, inspired by a compilation of any number of scholars that authored entire books, infact volumes of books, on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

None of those maps define Israel's territory.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I respond in sound-bite form for your consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still does not answer my question.
> 
> 1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On midnight 14/15 May 1948, the Map was the same as that of *[Annex A to Resolution A/RES/181 (II)**, *dated 29 November 1947].
> 
> Because the Arab League Forces jumped across their borders, the Annex A Map was superseded by the Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA).
> 
> View attachment 454567View attachment 454570
> Initial 1948 Cease Fire Lines ----------------------- 1949 Green Line End-State​
> As the Armed Conflict continued, the FEBA moved back and forth, it was not stationary until early-to-mid-1949 when a ceasefire was arranged and Armistice arrangements set in place.  That Armistice Lines _(although not intended for that purpose)_ became the de facto delimitations _(borders that something that exists as a result of fact other than law)_.
> 
> In 1967, when the United Nations Emergency Force (UNEF I) was ordered _(by no less than General Mohd Fawzy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces)_ to completely withdraw at the same time they were making provocative military build-ups and staging forces as if they were planning to move forward and engaged Israeli Forces. This (one of several other factors) precipitated the Six-Day War.  While there were many events involved, the outcomes of the Six-Day War, the unilateral move to cut all ties with the West Bank, and the Yom Kipper War were instrumental in setting the ground truth for the territorial control we see today.
> 
> You can nit-pick my response all you want.  These are my truncated views, inspired by a compilation of any number of scholars that authored entire books, infact volumes of books, on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those maps define Israel's territory.
Click to expand...

Once again Tinmore, just because YOU refuse to accept that Israel exists, it does not erase her from the map. Your childish questions and comments mean nothing.
Maps of Israel have been posted dozens of times, and when they are you start your dancing and ducking . Quack quack Tinmore... Quack quack !


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I respond in sound-bite form for your consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That still does not answer my question.
> 
> 1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On midnight 14/15 May 1948, the Map was the same as that of *[Annex A to Resolution A/RES/181 (II)**, *dated 29 November 1947].
> 
> Because the Arab League Forces jumped across their borders, the Annex A Map was superseded by the Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA).
> 
> View attachment 454567View attachment 454570
> Initial 1948 Cease Fire Lines ----------------------- 1949 Green Line End-State​
> As the Armed Conflict continued, the FEBA moved back and forth, it was not stationary until early-to-mid-1949 when a ceasefire was arranged and Armistice arrangements set in place.  That Armistice Lines _(although not intended for that purpose)_ became the de facto delimitations _(borders that something that exists as a result of fact other than law)_.
> 
> In 1967, when the United Nations Emergency Force (UNEF I) was ordered _(by no less than General Mohd Fawzy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces)_ to completely withdraw at the same time they were making provocative military build-ups and staging forces as if they were planning to move forward and engaged Israeli Forces. This (one of several other factors) precipitated the Six-Day War.  While there were many events involved, the outcomes of the Six-Day War, the unilateral move to cut all ties with the West Bank, and the Yom Kipper War were instrumental in setting the ground truth for the territorial control we see today.
> 
> You can nit-pick my response all you want.  These are my truncated views, inspired by a compilation of any number of scholars that authored entire books, infact volumes of books, on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those maps define Israel's territory.
Click to expand...

There are neighboring nations to Israel that share lines of demarcation marking borders. Like many things you are in denial of, the data has been presented to you countless times yet you choose childlike denials.

Your denial of many demonstrated facts suggests you have have an aversion to reality.


----------



## Lee Edwin

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they keep building without permits? Masochists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a permit from a fake state?
Click to expand...


Fake state of palestine, fictional Roman name imposed on Jews’ homeland.


----------



## Lee Edwin

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> *BLUF*: Now you are just being ridiculous*!*
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, cartographers don't make general maps in place under armed struggle disputes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your usual dance.
> Why don't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> If you can't open the Blue Book to pages 5 and 8, I truly feel sorry for you.
> 
> Your attempt to tie some significance to a 1948 Map is merely a subterfuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That still does not answer my question.
> 
> 1948, the most importsnt year for Israel, and nobody made a map. Get outta here. Israel toots its horn more than anybody.
Click to expand...

You’re stuck on stupid. States are modern creations and Israeli statehood came into existence in 1948. However, Israel dates back thousands of years...

Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser: King Jehu of Israel who appears in the Bible (2 Kings 9-10); House of King Omri who appears in the Bible (1 Kings 16)...

Nimrud: Materialities of Assyrian Knowledge Production 	- The Black Obelisk of Shalmaneser III


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  "Defines"*!* Maps do not define international boundaries. Maps and Surveys only serve to amplify that which is agreed upon by those countries that are common to the boundaries.



P F Tinmore said:


> None of those maps define Israel's territory.


*(COMMENT)*

In the case of Israel, the boundary is agreed upon by multiple agreements, all of which you have been given numerous times.

Relative to the West Bank:
​

You will take notice Annex 1a The Delimitation and Demarcation encapsulate the West Bank and Jerusalem.​

​​Relative to Israel's southern border from the Mediterranean Sea to the Gulf of Aqaba.
Article II. The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel is the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II,1   without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.
​

​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Part II



P F Tinmore said:


> None of those maps define Israel's territory.


*(COMMENT)*

You've been given the International Treaties.
You've been given the applicable clauses.
You've been given an explanation as to how the Arab League interrupted the processes put in place that end with today's layout.
You've been given the same Maps or equivalents over and over again, in which you always find some ridiculous fault.

*(Ω • The END)*

We are beating a dead horse.  I consider this topic buried.  You either deny the documentation or accept it. It makes no difference now.
The matter is closed as far as I am concerned.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Part II
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those maps define Israel's territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You've been given the International Treaties.
> You've been given the applicable clauses.
> You've been given an explanation as to how the Arab League interrupted the processes put in place that end with today's layout.
> You've been given the same Maps or equivalents over and over again, in which you always find some ridiculous fault.
> 
> *(Ω • The END)*
> 
> We are beating a dead horse.  I consider this topic buried.  You either deny the documentation or accept it. It makes no difference now.
> The matter is closed as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I have already given my concernes about international law and all that  ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Part II
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those maps define Israel's territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You've been given the International Treaties.
> You've been given the applicable clauses.
> You've been given an explanation as to how the Arab League interrupted the processes put in place that end with today's layout.
> You've been given the same Maps or equivalents over and over again, in which you always find some ridiculous fault.
> 
> *(Ω • The END)*
> 
> We are beating a dead horse.  I consider this topic buried.  You either deny the documentation or accept it. It makes no difference now.
> The matter is closed as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already given my concernes about international law and all that  ridiculous stuff.
Click to expand...

"...all that ridiculous stuff". 

How terrible that stuff doesn't cater to your wishes and desires. Life's just not fair.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians suffer effects of Israeli army home raids*


----------



## Mindful

*Linda Sarsour Strikes Again With Her Breathtaking Hypocrisy.









						Linda Sarsour Strikes Again With Her Breathtaking Hypocrisy
					

Once again, the detestable Linda Sarsour shows that she is all about "do as I say and not as I do"




					www.israellycool.com
				



*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Have they erased the hamlet's rich, 3 week old history?


----------



## Lee Edwin

P F Tinmore said:


>


 
Ethnic cleansing? Like this? > “Palestinian” Doctor Praises Israel For Saving Lives...

Palestinian MD lauds Israel for saving children


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians suffer effects of Israeli army home raids*


If you expect us to believe that the IDF has nothing better to do then raid Palestinian homes for no reason , then you’re more of a propagandist than I thought .
You’d think that after all these years of whining and crying in front of cameras, the Palestinians would get the point that IT DOESN’t WORK !


----------



## Mindful

Over 4000 Arabs have bought and live in predominantly Jewish neighbourhoods of Ramot Eshkol, Armon HaNetziv, French Hill and Pisgat Zeev etc and noone says a word. There is silence from the House of Commons.

Yet suddenly - if a Jew moves into a predominantly Arab neighbourhood - then the extreme left wing radicals of Peace Now or Ir Amim and the House of Commons awaken.

Such arrogance. Such hypocrisy.

Campaign4Truth.


----------



## José

David Gilmourberg and Roger Waterstein.


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Sassi ft. Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal - Fata Morgana ("Desert Butterflies")*

*Yossi Sassi*[1] (Hebrew: יוסי סאסי), born 5 February 1975) is an Israeli guitarist[2] and producer who merges traditional and contemporary music.

Sassi grew up in Petah Tikva, Israel. His father was a firefighter who enjoyed singing, and his mother was a housewife. Sassi's father, David, comes from a family of 10 brothers and sisters, all of whom play an instrument, sing, or do both. His grandfather and namesake, Yossef Sassi, played the oud and chanted traditional religious songs. At age 7, Sassi learned to play the flute, and later sang in the school choir, and his interest in music grew when he encountered the guitar around the age of 14 during a visit to his uncle. Sassi borrowed the guitar, took some lessons from guitar teachers, but eventually decided to teach himself, practicing for 8 to 10 hours per day for years. He dropped out of high school at age 17 to focus on his band Orphaned Land.

He is the inventor of the "bouzoukitara" musical instrument.[3] Mainly known for being the main composer, arranger of Orphaned Land, an Israeli progressive metal band,
as well as pioneering oriental rock.


----------



## rylah

*Why your Nation's IQ is SO important? A Conversation with Professor Garett Jones*

Dr. Roi Yozevitch, the channel's host, is one of the leading bloggers in a whole intellectual revolution that is taking place in Israel right now, about which B"H I hope to reveal further.

Garett Jones is Associate Professor of Economics and BB&T Professor for the Study of Capitalism at the Mercatus Center, George Mason University. His book, Hive Mind: How Your Nation’s IQ Matters so Much More than Your Own is the subject of this episode. Hive Mind  book deals with an empirical puzzle: IQ is a weak predictor for earnings. We all know high-IQ people who live paycheque to paycheque, and lower IQ people who succeed brilliantly. And yet, when we look at the relationship between nations’ average IQ scores and their incomes, the relationship is strong. Nations with the highest average IQ scores are eight times wealthier than nations with the lowest IQ scores. How can we resolve this apparent contradiction?

Plus, why Smarter people are more informed voters and are more likely to support market-oriented policies? And why Smarter groups make more productive team members?


----------



## rylah

*Lost Letter on Zionism from ‘Father of the Chinese Nation’ Surfaces*

*Century-old message from Dr. Sun Yat-sen found at the National Library of Israel now online*

*



*

On April 24, 1920, Dr. Sun Yat-sen, the pre-Communist era leader venerated until today as the father of the Chinese nation, expressed his strong support for Zionism, calling it “one of the greatest movements of the present time.”

The words were written in a letter sent to N.E.B. Ezra, an influential writer and publisher, and founder of the Shanghai Zionist Association.

Dr. Sun Yat-sen served as the first provisional president of the Republic of China, established in 1912 following the fall of the last imperial dynasty, prior to the Chinese Civil War and Communist Revolution. While his support of Zionism is well-documented and the letter’s text was previously known, the original signed copy has only now been rediscovered, over a century after it was written.

According to Prof. Gao Bei, an expert on Shanghai’s 20th century Jewish community, “It is very exciting that this original letter from Sun Yat-sen to N.E.B. Ezra has been unearthed. It is one of the seminal documents that illuminates the Chinese Nationalist government’s early support for the Zionist cause.”

It appears here online for the first time.







Full text of the letter:

29 Rue Moliere,
24 April.1920.​
Mr. N. E. B. Ezra,
    Shanghai.

Dear Mr. Ezra:

I have read you [sic] letter and the copy of “Israel’s Messenger” with much interest, and wish to assure you of my sympathy for this movement – which is one of the greatest movements of the present time. All lovers of Democracy cannot help but support whole-heartedly and welcome with enthusiasm the movement to restore your wonderful and historic nation, which has contributed so much to the civilization of the world and which rightfully deserve [sic] an honorable place in the family of nations.

I am,

Yours very truly,

[Sun Yat-sen]​

*








						Lost Letter on Zionism from ‘Father of the Chinese Nation’ Surfaces
					

Century-old message from Dr. Sun Yat-sen found at the National Library of Israel now online




					blog.nli.org.il
				



*


----------



## rylah

*In Clandestine Operation Samaria Settlers Rebuild Joshua’s Altar Destroyed by Palestinian Authority*






In a clandestine operation, on Thursday afternoon the Samaria Regional Council restored the ancient wall surrounding the ancient Joshua Ben-Nun altar, Kipa reported. The ancient site is located in Area B, which is in the Palestinian Authority’s jurisdiction.

The restoration was carried out by more than 30 employees of the Ayish earthworks contractor and construction professionals and was closely monitored by archaeologists of the Samaria Regional Council, as well as the former security director of the council, Shuki Levin.


In recent months, the Palestinian Authority intentionally destroyed the Biblical-era site, grinding into gravel the stones that made up the altar as part of a plan to pave a new road near the city of Shechem.

Some 100 ft. of the western wall of the altar compound was restored using local stones, however, it was not possible to restore the northern wall, which is about 60 ft. long and was also damaged by the Palestinian Authority. This restoration would require a more thorough archeological work.

The Book of Joshua reports that the Israelite general built an altar on Mount Ebal after the nation had crossed the Jordan river into the Eretz Israel, in accordance with Moses’ instructions (Deut. 27:2-7):

*As soon as you have crossed the Jordan into the land that the LORD your God is giving you, you shall set up large stones. Coat them with plaster and inscribe upon them all the words of this Teaching. When you cross over to enter the land that the LORD your God is giving you, a land flowing with milk and honey, as the LORD, the God of your fathers, promised you—upon crossing the Jordan, you shall set up these stones, about which I charge you this day, on Mount Ebal, and coat them with plaster. There, too, you shall build an altar to the LORD your God, an altar of stones. Do not wield an iron tool over them; you must build the altar of the LORD your God of unhewn stones. You shall offer on it burnt offerings to the LORD your God, and you shall sacrifice there offerings of well-being and eat them, rejoicing before the LORD your God. And on those stones you shall inscribe every word of this Teaching most distinctly.*

Two months ago, MK Michal Shir (Likud) submitted an urgent petition on the PA’s destruction of a Biblical Jewish site, but Deputy Defense Minister Michael Biton (Blue&White) replied that the works were approved by the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories and there was no danger to the archaeological site.

However, the group Shomrim Al Hanetzch (Guardians of Eternity), dedicated to preserving Jewish archaeology, history, and heritage in Judea and Samaria, found a video posted by the Asira ash-Shamaliya municipality on Facebook showing that the PA had been carrying out heavy works at the site in recent weeks, causing significant damage.

The Guardians of Eternity suggested that the physical damage to the site is a direct extension of the PA’s policy over the years of eradicating remnants of the historic Jewish presence in Judea and Samaria. According to the PA, identifying the site as an ancient Israelite altar is a falsification of the “Palestinian” history of the place and constitutes a false use of archaeology by Israel to take over the area, which they are acting to prevent.

Samaria Regional Council Head Yossi Dagan made an urgent appeal to the IDF command in the area demanding that the issue be dealt with and the destruction be stopped immediately. “This is a direct and unfortunate continuation of the contempt of all those concerned regarding the historical sites of the Jewish people and the State of Israel,” Dagan charged.

On Thursday, the Jewish settlers in Samaria took matters into their own hands.










						In Clandestine Operation Samaria Settlers Rebuild Joshua’s Altar Destroyed by Palestinian Authority
					

"As soon as you have crossed the Jordan into the land that the LORD your God is giving you, you shall set up large stones."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*'Amir Benayoun -Tabit*

Start low
It's good to come small
And then proceed gently raise a bit
As then You were climbing at nights
On buildings very tall

Start low
It's good to come low
And then maybe a bit stretch and see
As then You've been observing at nights from nothing
Very high

Observe, observe, see what has become
How does it look since You've walked away from here
Look here, look here, see what has become (she's) wounded and poor
She's fighting time, she's fighting time since You've walked away from here

Start low
Not that there's an option
And then maybe You'll jump into the boat
As then You've jumped in imagination
Straight into the first place

Observe, observe, see what has become
How does it look since You've walked away from here
Look here, look here, see what has become (she's) wounded and poor
She's fighting time, she fighting time since You've walked away from here


----------



## rylah

*Rethinking Future - Israel's emerging cultural revolution   *

I've mentioned this before, something new is going on in the Israeli discourse.
With the recent global developments in the last 10 years, and the emergence of independent and very influential free thinkers taking the internet by storm globally, the Israeli web sphere has of course followed suit, as much as this intellectual phenomena engaging the free world.

But here it's typically different,  way less formal and antagonist.
The discourse, though dealing with most complicated and loaded topics,
while with top experts, is rather very casual and inviting to the wide range of opinions,
no one tries to empress or "cancel" anyone, rather actually engage people to think critically,
engaging in a more eye to eye informal conversation.

To this of course adds, the Israeli chutzpah, and the feeling of physical proximity,
Israelis can literally watch a video with someone who gets them curious, inspired,
and the next day sit with them for a coffee, or engage them otherwise at no effort.

The whole conduct of the discourse is different - for example, Dr. Roi Yozevitch,
from my previous post on "Your Nation's IQ, one of these new emerging intellectual figures,
is a computer scientist, who essentially uses his channel to reach for the best experts abroad and in Israel, from English teachers, writers, Rabbis to Knesset ministers - for perspective on today, and just about any big question that interests him in life, and engage them and the audience in the process of attempting to challenge himself, and synthesize the new information and if needed reach new conclusions.

Alex Tseitlin, also coming from the high-tech industry, as many in Israel,
has initiated a forum called "Coming to the Professors" where he engages people from the Israeli academia, media, politics, to answer the most  curious and debated questions about Israel's past, present, and most important - future as an emerging regional leader, and global leader, with all the challenges it brings. But again despite such loaded topics, the way these conversations are held is very casual, though not in the video with Dr. Stayetsky, usually at someone's dinner table or sitting on the balcony.

These are just two examples of  this new Israeli blogger scene. Other who have emerged very recently ,during just the last year, are already fundamentally shifting the Israeli discourse, yet remain mainly unnoticed in the West, while gaining much influence in the Middle East.

I will try to keep posting under this title as a series, to introduce these folks, but also just to sum up some of their main ideas for myself. And bring up interesting questions that are never seen here in the repetitive way the I/P discourse goes...some of these may deserve their own thread.

Here we go:

*Episode from 'Coming to the Professors'  -
Alex Tseitlin in conversation with Dr. Daniel Stayetsky:*

*Israel a small or a big country? 
The demographic power of Israel in past and future  *

*Dr. Satyetsky's opening quote:*

"Let's begin with my main point, that may look surprising to Israelis, there's today more than 9 million Israelis, and my main point as opposed to what is commonly thought is not a small country.

That's a claim that I'll show data to support, and I'll show Israel in the frame of comparison to European, Mediterranean and Middle Eastern spheres. To show what I perceive the true status of Israel, rather her imaginary one."

*Key points of discussion: *


In comparison to* Europe* (00:00-20:30)
- In minute 6:13 Dr. Sayetsky presents a table comparing Israel to European countries by population, showing it already now firmly in the middle, having population the size of most/average European countries, with only 9 countries like Netherlands, Ukraine,
Germany, France etc significantly bigger, with the leader of course being Russia.

- Compared to Israel, there're more smaller countries in Europe, than bigger ones.

- When taking out giants like Russia, Germany, France etc, and examining the category to which most European countries belong, in comparison, Israel stands firmly in the middle. (10:20)

- Main causes at hand :

*a.* Dr. Stayetsky: "Israel's very high natural growth, unprecedented in comparison to Europe.That has nothing to do with Arabs or the Orthodox - the average fertility of a woman in Israel, even taking these two groups out of the equation, remains high. But essentially there's no need to take those two groups out, Israel's fertility is what it is, and it's high."

*b. *Opposite process - "Europe's demographic decline, not catastrophic, it's slow,
but it's happening. And today a big portion of countries in Europe don't grow anymore.

- Forecasts for the next 35 years (minute 16:40).
Israel's position in the category in 2020 compared to 2055. 


In comparison to the* Middle East *(20:30- end)
- While Egypt being the "Russia" of the  middle east,  the table ( 26:10) demonstrates the same average category of the region, Israel standing firmly in the middle.

- Libya and Lebanon are actually smaller, with Israel's new friends from the Gulf,
the UAE being about the same population size, soon to level and exceed.

-  2020 vs 2055 - at 31:00 table shows the population of Israel to outgrow Syria, eventually leading in the average category, with the middle east still dominated by the region's main demographic giants like  Morocco, Iran, Turkey, Saudi Arabia etc.

- Official CBS forecast  estimates Israel's population in the 2nd half of the 21st century
at 20-24 million, reaching the category of countries like Algeria and Yemen.

*Summary and closing points:*

Dr. Stayetsky : "Why was it important to talk about this?
I've noticed that recently You've been inviting people to Your channel, whose common denominator, if that can be said, they're dealing with the question " Israel heading where?" something like that"

Alex Tseitln: "Yes that's a subject under which I bring a lot of experts, and we try together to really understand where we are moving, where Israel should head, what are our directions of development, and also want to see whether there're existential threats, and how to solve them".

Dr. Satyetsky: "Exactly. I think that is one of the most blessed initiatives, and this is my contribution to this initiative, if I must summarize how I see what I've presented.

From my perspective, it's very important that in each period and period, we have relevant data , and that we write our political program on the basis of that data. Now everything I've shown wasn't relevant relatively recently. Let's assume, and I'll exaggerate as much as I can - in the 19th century Theodor Ze'ev Herzl wrote a Zionist political program, he somehow estimated the condition of the Jews, and thought it was the call of the hour, demand of the time.
Wrote a book called "New-Old Land", was politically active to promote his program. Not everyone accepted it, and that's totally normal politics, why should the whole nation agree on anything, there were people who wanted someone else, he had supporters and opposition.

50 or 70 years fast forward,  Ben-Gurion's politics and writing, metaphorically he wrote a different book. He didn't deal with what program to write, but how to build the state, how to absorb immigration, how to develop economy - that was the call of the hour.

What I'm saying is that since then a lot of time passed, and Israel's population grew and changed, and that is indication, foundation of what is called the Hebrew civilization, or Israeli civilization, if You choose. And it's relatively big in comparison to the European arena, and it's important to understand. All further political programs should be derived from this understanding of the reality.

In the table I've presented, at the very beginning, part of European countries were painted red,
Those are names of countries that once, at some point in history developed empires. And one can see there's no correlation between the imperialist thinking and the size. And they were smaller in the past, acting in the smaller world.

Sweden is one of those countries, not commonly known, that developed a European empire.
Portugal developed an exo-European empire and left her language and culture in the country called Brazil. Meaning there were several models of what's called 'cultural influence', continental as Russia, Poland and Sweden, and there were those who sailed across oceans.

But that's irrelevant today, this is not how empires are built today, rather they're built through the transfer of cultural contents - and this is exactly what I mean."

A. Tseitlin: "I totally agree with You, I think that at first stage the goal of Zionism was to establish a state, and the state was established. And today we're 70 years after, or a 100 depending if You look at the beginning of the Zionist movement, and it's time we ask ourselves what we do next.

And I think that today we're, also from the demographic perspective, which was important to understand today, also economically, also from the cultural perspective - we're today the only body capable of leading the Middle East, because we have this basis, also historic, cultural and idealistic. As much as our ideas influence Europe through the Book of Books, so they have to influence the Middle East, and we have to be not another player, rather really lead, maybe as a coalition of countries, lead them.

As in our past, they say the king of Israel was among the heads of the Levant royal coalition, while cooperation with Aram-Damask, which wasn't easy at the time, the countries weren't at much good relations, nevertheless these two countries lead the kings of Levant to war with Assyria and represented this Levanatism, however we call it. But essentially our idea, it's our idea that we're continuing. Also today we have to lead together with countries like Saudia maybe, which are rich in resources and money, yes lead the Middle East.

And what You're saying, what supports it demographically, it's also very important data, because the power today is really of course demographic, but it's also economic, historic, spiritual and also demographic, because I think the amount of people of course  has influence.

Dr. Stayetsky: "Ill only say and finish with this - somewhere along the discussion I've mentioned Theodor Ze'ev Herz and his book, and I'll finish with his words. In the motto of his book he has written -_ "If You will, it ain't a legend"..._correct? A well known phrase. No one read the book, but everyone knows this. What no one knows is the second part of that phrase - _"If You will not,  everything I've written here for You, remains but a legend, just a legend I've told"._
And the one who understands will understand.

A. Tseitlin: "I think it's a very important message. People are telling me I'm crazy, that I don't understand our problems, and where we at, and that makes me laugh. Because if we look at the challenges the Zionist movement has passed a century ago, and during these 100 years, what am I even talking about? Right now beside us are parked 4,000 tanks, we have nuclear bombs, we have the strongest air force in the Middle East. Today we have problems? We have no problems, the only problem is lack of thought.

I'll even say it in a vulgar way - we have created a new nation, the Israeli nation.
The Israeli nation is different from the Jewish nation. The Jewish nation had this analytical brain and immense thinking power. We have received a lot from the local characters of the Levant nations, but we missed a bit from the Jewish power of thinking. I think that our Israeliness, our Israeli 'chutzpah', and the Israeli initiative, which are positive characters, we should still add what we have attained during the 2000 years of exile, the Jewish wisdom.

And that's what I'm trying to do with my channel".


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Rethinking future - Israel's emerging cultural revolution*

*'Coming to the Professors' - Alex Tseitlin in conversation with Dr. Edy Cohen:
'The media in Israel compared to the media in Arab countries'

Opening quote: *

Alex Tseitlin: "Well friends, we're today with Dr. Edy Cohen, our expert on the Arab world, himself of course from Lebanon, welcome.

Dr. Edy Cohen: "Shalom, Shalom"
A. Tseitlin: "Marhabah. I want to ask You as someone working with the media in the Arab world, and a self made star, we can say in the Middle East You're a well known figure, especially Arab countries - about the similarities and differences between our media and the media in the Arab world".

Dr. Edy Cohen: "Look, the mere comparison is a bit controversial, but to my surprise there're some lines of similarity, and let's start with censorship.

Many maybe don't know, but there's censorship in Israel, You cannot publish whatever You want. Not in all aspects, for example there's no censorship on Prime Minister's health, as there's in Arab countries,  censorship on the health of the leader. No, the censorship is military censorship, that requests a  permit beforehand on every defense news item, sometimes arms sales, but there's censorship this is how it is. We're a country surrounded by enemies.

And also in Arab countries there's censorship. In every Arab country there's an office, which is sort of censorship. For example in Egypt there's one person who deals with this. In other Arab countries the leader directly, for example in Syria , Bashar al-Assad he says what to publish and not, one person. And so is in other Arab countries, and in the Gulf states."

Main Points of discussion:

*Self censorship* - Dr. Cohen: "And these are Your words, the self censorship".

A. Tseitlin: "Because I know this from the USSR and also today Russia. The biggest censorship is not from outside, rather people beforehand censor themselves, and try to fit the ruling narrative, what is correct to say. I see this in the country by the way, I think that in Arab countries this exists as well".

Dr. Cohen: "Yes, it's a bit different but exists, of course. For example the health of the leader, as I've mentioned. 40 years a leader , it's forbidden, he's never sick, he never has flu, nothing happens to him, doesn't get infected with any corona, they are living... And even when the leader dies, for example, last year passed away the Emir of Kuwait - the news ere reported almost a month, 3 weeks they've been waiting until they reported about the death of the Emir of Qatar. Why? Because they're afraid of a putsch, revolution, these are not stable, some general may attempt an overthrow, that mainly. But of course the censorship is in all spheres in the Arab world, and also the connections with Israel".

*Similarities *- Dr. Cohen: "If in Arab countries the media is recruited in favor of the leader, and his surrounding, here's it's really the opposite. The media is fully recruited against the leader and his surrounding. And we see the propaganda, the lies being spread, and we see the admiration for Obama, Biden, we see how the media belittled the Peace agreements that the PM did with 4 Arab countries".

A. Tseitlin: "That's what mostly store us up I think. That it was really surreal - You see a historic event, that changes world orders at least in the Middle East. Of course for us among the most important events in the 70 years we exist as a state, and we've seen comparatively a very laconic report. It was only aired during ceremonies in Washington. And we didn't see a sort of big festival, or any encouragement from the media, while the process is really tremendous and very important. Why do You think this is happening?"

Dr. Cohen : "I have to talk about this? I'm a Middle East expert, this is politics, I don't deal with politics, but that's what it is. Simply they want to overthrow the Prime Minister"

A. Tseitlin: "But I must say, this hatred was already along, I don't know, say 4-5 Prime Ministers. Maybe from Sharon or before him Barak. Everyone tried to investigate, overthrow, everyone was under investigations, Sharon passed away and didn't get to actual investigations. But Olmert was overthrown, Netanyahu we know what's happening to him, all these investigations without end. Again I'm not saying the leader should be immune from investigations, neither a follower of any Prime Minister. I'm a relatively neutral person, I think yes it's important to know our leader is not corrupt. But with that, we feel something exaggerated in these investigations in the small details.  But I want to ask You a different question"

Dr Cohen: "Moment, let me answer You. The comparison is not imaginary. You can't compare what Ehud Olmert did, received envelopes with money, Olmert was corrupt for real. To suspicions regarding a Prime Minister that started in '96, with 'Amedi, with furniture...I'm not protecting the Prime Minister, not his spokesperson, but from '96, they tell us Netanyahu is corrupt, his wife is this and that, already from 1996, how many years? More than 20 years and looking. There's no one who's white. Any person You want to look for, You can find on me, on You, are You an angel Alex?

Here there's a collaboration between the media, the ministry of justice, the prosecutor - and this is how it is in Arab countries.

When You want to send someone to jail, You don't need much, fictitious cases, simple. They do it every day in Arab countries. And unfortunately I see this also in Israel. And the media is recruited. Ok, not in favor of the leader, against him, but it's recruited. What I want to say in one word - it's not objective.

I see this on the TV news channels, "there won't be vaccines in January! Natanyau's propaganda!", how did he say it, I don't want to mention his name so he doesn't suit us. "There won't be vaccines by January!", and almost 3 million have vaccinated before the end of January.

The media in Israel propagates, does psychological warfare, engineering our consciousness, sending us hidden and open messages. What is media? It's people, editors, journalists, people who have agenda, identified politically with one camp.

We've seen what they did to President Trump, and it's impossible to describe what he did. And look - "homophone, sexist, racist, corrupt, women hater" what didn't they say about Donald Trump?

What didn't they say about him - made peace for us, moved the embassy, there's no American President who will do what he has done, and look how they treat him. Also during the elections when there were fabrications in the US, no word. Really reminded me of the reporting in Arab countries, when something happens and no one says, no word.

There're lines of similarity, and I'm saying unfortunately, I'm not aggrandizing this -there're lines of similarity between the media in Arab countries and the media in Israel. And we've seen how they compartmentalize people, there're people You won't see on conventional channels, therefore people are looking for a stage like Yours, as well as for example,  Ronen's "Prespecive" for his reports on the US.

People want an alternative, they don't want to hear the old boring panels, always against Netanyahu, his wife and his children."


*The coverage of the "Abrahamic Accords" in Arab countries *-

Dr Cohen: " Depending which camp, there're the enemies, who're Qatar and Iran and Syria, all these countries." A. Tseitlin: "That's actually clear, the question is how Your friends in the Gulf countries covered this?"

Dr Cohen: "Look, they didn't want to make a big festival, for 70 years they haven't done this. Let's say, they covered it better than the media in Israel. There were live broadcasts, the Prime Minister's pictures were broadcast, also the White House, but they didn't want to do it... For example look, why didn't the Crown Prince of the Emirates meet Netanyahu at the White House? White the King of Bahrain didn't go to the White House, why did they send their foreign ministers?"

A. Tseitlin: "They wanted to make it a bit modest"

Dr Cohen: "Now more than that, let me tell You if we're are discussing this. The first, the Emirates said "Yallah let's do peace agreements with the Israelis", but didn't want to be the first, so they said to Sheikh Naud Baharein "come with us, yallah come", and then there were 2 countries in the Gulf, Emirates and Baharain.

And then the Palestinian attack "here these 2 Gulf states, traitors of al- Aqsa, traitors of Jerusalem, traitors of Islam!" So they set to look for someone else to agree to make peace. Went to the Sudanese, convinced them, and then Morocco"

A. Tseitlin: "Tell me, the official Saudi TV channel Al-Arabiya, which is essential the exclusive channel of the royalty in Saudia, identified with the government in Saudia. The manner of reports about Israel changed there?"

D. Cohen: "Yes, changed during the last several years. You less enmity, for example You don't see  "the occupation army", they used to say "the occupation army of Israel", today they say "the army of Israel". They're much more focused on Iran, believe me. Overall the coverage was good compared to other countries. They did the peace, but a bit lowered the profile, there're many enemies.

But my parameter is not Arab countries. I'm studying them, but I'm interested in what's happening here in Israel. The jounalists are not fair.

How many times I've heard this sentence "no one will normaize relations with Israel, before solving the problems with Palestinians". For years they've been saying this, and what figures, that it's incorrect, and I knew and said this.

*New Israeli channel in Arabic*

A. Tseitlin: "I want to challenge You with a question. It's correct that right wingers say along the years that the media doesn't cover them fairly, it's known and understandable. But for example, there was established in the Arab world Al-Jazeerah. They did a very high quality content, also in investment of a lot of money, but not only money also content, I myself watch a lot of Al-Jazeerah in English, on docu, history, Israeli-Arab conflict, very invested and interesting to watch. Should You raise the glove, maybe not You personally I don't know, there're supporters, but it's possible to found such a channel. If it's interesting people might watch it, however they founded channel 20, but its rating is very low.

Dr Cohen: "There's such an initiative, I've mentioned Ronen's  'Perspective', a very smart and diligent person, he's been talking about this. I think we all want such a channel. You can see me on Al-Jazeerah, I've been there a month ago, Al-Jazeerah gives me stage".

A. Tseitlin: "The star of Al-Jazeerah"

Dr Cohen: "The channels here, except for channel 20, don't give me stage. There's certain people, people of the right, it's known and clear, don't receive stage, don't receive grants, positions and standards - here's a different censorship, censorship of opinions. The people politically right are the weaker link, unfortunately to us here in Israel.

I did a research on the Mufti, a big research on which I've been working for 6 years, and we've made a video about it. Almost zero stipends, almost zero. If I was to write about the "crimes of Israel against the Palestinians" do You know how much money I'd make? You know how many factors would help me also in Israel and in the so called "human rights organizations", a lot.

A. Tseitlin: "So the need is to object to the people politically on the right.
There're people like George Soros on the left, who decides to support from his money a range of what are called various "open societies" of sort. And he also interferes with what's going on in Russia, in east-Europe and also the US. That's his money he does what he wants, why not someone from the right side invest as well? There was Sheldon Adelson who founded '"Israel Hayom" which is today the most popular newspaper in the country, and so can be founded a TV channel. I've discussed this with Dr Mordechai Kedar, maybe You can be much more influential in the Arab world".

Dr Cohen: "Let's start here within us first. Look Arab countries give us stage. I'm at least once-twice a week interviewed in Arab countries. I have a Twitter account with half a million followers, if I want to pass a message, believe me I pass them the message. My problem is here in Israel, Alex leave what's going in the Arab countries, here's my problem in Israel. And I'm not talking about donations, rather grants, something public, like Yad VaShem for example, like Kan channel, these are channels funded by public funds, have to bring opinions of the right, and we've seen all the programs of the right were erased. And the people politically on the right are marked. Leave me, I'm not talking about myself. People identified with the right don't have stage"

A. Tseitlin: "But the right is in the government, who is the minister of communications, who's is the ruling party? How do You explain that?"

Dr Cohen: "That's the clerks who have the power. Now, is the ministry of foreign relations politically on the right?

A. Tseitlin: "Yes, a bit even laughing from it."

Dr Cohen: "Yest that's the clerks ruling, and lack of governability of leaders. Our leaders didn't estimate the danger, or fell asleep on duty. And we have to criticize the leaders who fell asleep on duty, and look at the Prime Ministers who has problems on the legal plain, because of his lack of governability, and he is paying for it.


----------



## rylah

*Edy Cohen is forming public opinion on the Jordanian street*


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Yismach Hatani *

Traditional wedding song,
soundtrack to the "Yismach Hatani" movie.

*Sarit Hadad* (Hebrew: שרית חדד‎, Hebrew pronunciation: [saˈʁit χaˈdad]) (born on September 20, 1978) is an Israeli singer. In October 2009, the Israeli Music TV Channel (Channel 24) crowned Hadad "best female singer of the 2000s".[1] She represented her country at the Eurovision Song Contest 2002, in Tallinn, with the song "Light a Candle".[2] 

Hadad was born as *Sarah Hudadatov* (Hebrew: שרה חודדטוב‎) in the town of Afula, Israel to Mountain Jewish parents who had made aliyah from Dagestan in 1976. Hadad is the youngest of eight children: she has three brothers and three sisters.[3] In 1980, her family moved to Hadera. When she was ten years old, she participated in a contest for young talent, where she performed on the piano. She also played the organ, guitar, accordion, and darbuka.


----------



## rylah

*Documentary Film Campaign: We Were Never Lost*

Halleluyah!

"Sound the great Shofar for our liberty; raise a banner to gather our exiles, and bring us together from the four corners of the earth into our land. Blessed are You HaShem, who gathers the dispersed of His nation Israel. " - From the daily Amidah


----------



## rylah

*The High Court rejected a petition to find a suitable day for the prayers of Jews on the Temple Mount*

_*The High Court rejected the petition of a group of activists who demanded that the police be allowed to say one prayer on the Temple Mount.*_





The petitioners demanded that the High Court order the state to determine "a time and place where the petitioners can pray on the Temple Mount", after the petitions demanding prayer on certain days have long been rejected.

In their decision, the judges wrote that "despite the petitioners' pain and dissatisfaction with the situation in which the rights of those seeking to pray on the Temple Mount are violated, there is no escape from dismissing the petition."

"The claim that in other petitions that were decided, there was talk of prayer on the Temple Mount on special occasions, does not matter in this matter," the judges wrote. "Because in order to maintain public order and to allow Jews to ascend the Temple Mount, there is no reasonableness in the principled position that visitors should not be allowed to enter the Temple Mount and pray there whenever they wish."

According to the judges, "this is an issue that is at the core of the executive branch's discretion in matters of domestic, foreign and security policy, in which this court will rarely, if at all, intervene.


*Temple Organization Headquarters: "Anachronistic and detached ruling"*

The headquarters of the Temple organizations say that the new ruling of the High Court is puzzling, anachronistic, detached from the daily reality on the Temple Mount and even outrageous.

"For two years now, Jews have been praying on the Temple Mount every day. In private and in public and in the morning and midday prayers. Although still without external signs of prayer, but in standing prayer, Kaddish and holiness.

It is very sad that the High Court judges did not ascend the Temple Mount at least while hearing the matter, before issuing such a painful verdict under their hand.

Judges in Israel should have had the natural longings to ascend to the holy place in person, so they would have revolted spontaneously from the absurdities of the place, and would also have spared themselves and us anachronistic and delusional ruling that has long been irrelevant.













						הר הבית חדשות - אנכרוניזם! בג''צ דחה עתירה למצוא יום מתאים לתפילת יהודים בהר הבית
					

מטה ארגוני המקדש: פסיקה אנכרוניסטית • תפילת יהודים מתקיימת בהר הבית כבר יותר משנתיים • חבל שהשופטים לא עלו בעצמם לבדוק את המציאות בשטח




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah

*Prepare the heating: the snow in Jerusalem is early*

*The Jerusalem municipality is preparing for 10 centimeters of snow. Mayor Moshe Leon has announced that he will wait until the last minute to cancel his studies. Even in the Golan Heights, a decision has not yet been made on the issue • The Ministry of Education has announced that no open-air classes will be held tomorrow*













						הסערה כבר כאן: מכ"ם הגשם המתעדכן
					

השלג מקדים ויחל לרדת מחר כבר משעות אחר הצוהריים ועד יום חמישי לפנות בוקר • בעיריית ירושלים נערכים ל-10 סנטימטרים של שלג. ראש העיר משה ליאון הודיע כי יחכה עם הודעה על ביטול הלימודים עד לרגע האחרון. גם ברמת הגולן טרם קיבלו החלטה בנושא • משרד החינוך הודיע כי לא יתקיימו מחר שיעורים בשטח פתוח | כמה...




					www.kan.org.il


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*President Rivlin Plows through the Snow to Visit IDF’s Alpinist Unit on Mount Hermon*

*President Reuven Rivlin visited the Mount Hermon front on Wednesday and met with soldiers of the IDF’s Alpinist unit, accompanied by their commander, Lt.-Col. (res.) Menachem Folk. The president was briefed by GOC Northern Command Maj.-Gen. Amir Baram on the unique sector and the operational challenges across the command. *

The president plowed his way to the alpinists’ hut on a Snowcat, instead of his regular motorcade. “We Jerusalemites wait all year for white flakes. For us, snow is something out of the ordinary, an excuse to party. But for you, it’s work,” said the president.

The IDF Alpinist (Yehidat Ha’Alpinistim), established in 1983, is a special force infantry reserve unit under the command of the Army’s Northern Command, specializing in mountain warfare, snow warfare, and difficult terrain warfare on the northern front. The Alpinists are proficient in many aspects of snow warfare, among them shooting and attacking while sliding on skis and custom-made Snowcats, and defensive tactics in low-temperature conditions. The force’s standard equipment includes M4 Carbine assault rifles, the TAR-21 Tavor assault rifle, a Negev light machine gun, and M24 and SR-25 sniper rifles.

The President spoke to the unit’s soldiers, saying, “The peaks of the Hermon are not snowy all year round, but the threats we face are a constant presence. We must be ready for any scenario and protect our borders whatever the weather. We cannot leave any point vulnerable, in any circumstance. During our history, we have been surprised more than once. The right way to do things is to be ready for anything, not to say ‘it’ll be OK’, but to predict any surprise and to make sure Israelis are safe. You, ‘the Mountain Patrol’, an elite reserve unit, are responsible for a sensitive point, the triple border with Lebanon and Syria. You ensure the security of the Hermon when it is covered in snow.”













						President Rivlin Plows through the Snow to Visit IDF’s Alpinist Unit on Mount Hermon
					

“The peaks of the Hermon are not snowy all year round, but the threats we face are a constant presence."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli team heads to Russia to bring back Israeli woman*
_*An Israeli negotiating team departed for Russia Thursday night, and is expected to bring back an Israeli woman who was taken captive by Syria recently.*_






The team, led by chief negotiator Yaron Bloom, left for Russia Thursday night, after the Israeli military on Thursday handed over two Syrian shepherds to the Red Crescent at the Kuneitra crossing point on the Israel-Syrian frontier in the Golan Heights.

The two shepherds were taken into custody by Israeli security forces several weeks ago, after the shepherds illegally crossed the border into Israeli

The IDF returned the two shepherds to Syria Thursday as part of a deal aimed at securing the release of an Israeli national who strayed into Syria and was taken captive by the Syrian military.
The two shepherds were included in the deal in place of two jailed Syrians held by Israel, after they refused to return to Syria. Instead, Israel offered to return to Syria the two shepherds, with Syria ultimately agreeing to the arrangement.

Earlier on Thursday, it was reported that a major breakthrough had been achieved in talks between Israel and Syria for the Israeli woman’s return.

The captive set to be returned to Israel from Syria via Russia has been identified as a 22-year-old former haredi woman from the city of Modi’in Illit, who accidently crossed the frontier from Israel into Syria in the Golan Heights recently.

On Wednesday, it was reported that the deal was being held up by the two Syrian prisoners, who were said to be refusing to return to Syria.

The two Syrian prisoners originally included in the deal are Nihal al-Maqt and Dhiab Qahmuz. Al-Maqt was convicted of incitement in 2017. She told Syrian_ Al-Ikhbariya TV_ that she has been released from house arrest and that she is "now free in my homeland.”

Al-Maqt said that soldiers came to her house to inform her of the negotiations between Jerusalem and Damascus to secure her release and told her that she would be freed from house arrest if she relocated to Syria. However, she asked to be allowed to remain in the Golan Heights, a request which she says was granted.

*








						Israeli team heads to Russia to bring back Israeli woman
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Woman who crossed into Syria lands in Israel
					

Netanyahu: I spoke twice with Putin, I asked for his help and he worked to return the Israeli woman who crossed the border into Syria.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




P.S.:  *_"Blessed are You HaShem, our G-d the King of the world, who releases the bound" _
Thanks to all who have been praying with us at critical moments.


----------



## rylah

*Heartwarming: In Israel, Muslim nurse says last prayer with Jewish patient*

*Maheer Ibrahim, Muslim nurse at a hospital in northern Israel, saw that his patient's family was stuck in a snowstorm - and said the 'Shema Yisrael' prayer with him. 'This was what needed to be done for him.'*






A religious Jew hospitalized with coronavirus at Ha'emek Medical Center in northern Israel said his final prayers with the help of a Muslim nurse by his side.

The patient had been waiting for his family to arrive at his side, but because of the snowstorm, his family was trapped in traffic jams.

Maheer Ibrahim, the head nurse in Ha'emek's coronavirus ward, decided to take the initiative and read the "Shema Yisrael" prayer together with the patient, helping him through his last moments.

In a conversation with_ 103 FM Radio_, Ibrahim noted, "It may sound touching, but I thought that this was what needed to be done for him."

"His family was making the long journey from the Netanya area to Afula, and the entire time we were praying that they would manage to make it and be with him in his final moments. Unfortunately, death came before they did, because they were trapped in traffic jams.

"In my experience, in my work in the hospital, I've been witness to a lot of situations in which people are about to die, from all religions. And I know that for many people that last prayer, at least, is really important to them," he said, noting that he took two courses on Judaism when studying for his M.A. in Ben Gurion University.

"I stood beside his head and I said Shema Yisrael with him, and when his daughter came - when she came it was already very late, and he had already died. When the doctors told her that he had died, I felt like she felt something was missing, and I had to tell her. So I told her, 'Listen, I don't know if it was accepted or not, because I'm a Muslim and he's a Jew, but I want to tell you that I said this, and maybe it'll do good for you. So you should know that these are the last words that he heard - if he heard at all, I don't know - and these are the words I said to him."

He added: "His daughter called me the day after his death and said that my act was the only thing that gave her comfort."

"It warmed my heard to know that it did good for her," he concluded, noting that he had seen tears in her eyes after he told her of the event. "We need to be there as people, before we're there as healthcare providers."









						Heartwarming: In Israel, Muslim nurse says last prayer with Jewish patient
					

Maheer Ibrahim, Muslim nurse at a hospital in northern Israel, saw that his patient's family was stuck in a snowstorm - and said the 'Shema Yisrael' prayer with him. 'This was what needed to be done for him.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The mystery of the Hebrew identity -*
*What can the Mishkan teach us about the ways
Divine revelation is channeled into our world?*






Why was Israel instructed to place graven images of Kruvim
atop the Ark of the Covenant in the Holy of Holies?

How did Moshe and Aharon differ
in their understandings of the Mishkan's purpose?

Rabbi Yehuda Hakohen with all the answers.









						The mystery of the Hebrew identity
					

What can the Mishkan teach us about the ways Divine revelation is channeled into our world?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israel National Torah - It Time To Rebuild The Temple? *

Weekly Torah portion -_ 'Terumah'_

Baruch Gordon explains the order in which Redemption must take place, 
and how we will know when the time has come to rebuild the Temple.


----------



## rylah

*Dudu Aharon with 'Eden Meiri - Lamah Zeh Nigmar (Why Did It End)*

**


----------



## Mindful

SHABBAT SHALOM - PARASHA TERUMAH


The Torah devotes one chapter to its account of the creation of the universe, three chapters to its description of the revelation at Mount Sinai, and in contrast, no less than thirteen chapters are devoted to the making of the Mishkan.
Clearly the detail of building the Mishkan (or Tabernacle, the temporary structure to be superseded by the Temple in Jerusalem) is very important. The description of the design, materials and construction begins in this week's Torah reading.
While the detail is full of symbolisms and lessons, this theme is critical:
Shemot (Exodus) 25:8
And they shall make Me a sanctuary and I will dwell in their midst                                וְעָ֥שׂוּ לִ֖י מִקְדָּ֑שׁ וְשָֽׁכַנְתִּ֖י בְּתוֹכָֽם
Note the grammar of what God tells Moses: God is not saying he will dwell in "it" the sanctuary, but that he will dwell amongst the Jewish people who make it.
Our sages teach this is a pointer to the Jewish mission. By doing the Mitzvot we must create a sort of a mini sanctuary for God in our homes, our places of work, our communities and even ourselves.
Below are interpretive pics of the temporary Mishkan and the Temple. May we merit soon the building of the third and eternal Temple on its proper place in Jerusalem.
Shabbat shalom to our members, supporters, readers and the entire community.

Australian Jewish Society.


----------



## rylah

*Rethinking The Future - Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution*
*'The Great Debate' with Rabbi Yehuda HaKohen and Rabbi Yishai Fleisher*

One of the most interesting discussions in the series.
Btw, anyone notice Adar renamed the channel?


----------



## rylah

*Rethinking The Future - Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution
Gadi Taub with Yoram Hazony discuss his book 'The Virtue of Nationalism'*

Gadi Taub is quickly becoming a very influential commentator, bringing real quality to public discourse, emerging as one of the new leading alternative voices in Israel. 

Especially since his new series 'Shomer Saf' ('Gatekeeper'), where he discusses most controversial topics of the day, economics, political philosophy,
hosting intellectuals from Israel and around the world.


----------



## rylah

* Uziyah Tzadok - Shem'a Yisrael

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Iranian judoka wins silver medal at Tel Aviv Grand Slam*
*Saeid Mollaei fled his country after ignoring orders to drop out of a match to avoid facing an Israeli.*






Iranian judoka Saeid Mollaei, who fled his country after ignoring orders to drop out of a match to avoid facing an Israeli, on Friday won a silver medal at the Tel Aviv Grand Slam after losing to his competitor in the final round.

Mollaei arrived in Israel on Sunday night for the tournament, in which he represented Mongolia. Mollaei made headlines after he ignored Iranian officials’ demands to withdraw from the World Judo Championships in order to avoid competing against an Israeli.

After losing in the semifinals of the competition – a result he says was affected by the emotional stress caused by the Iran officials request – he travelled to Germany to begin the process of applying for asylum.

He was recognized as a refugee in Germany in November of 2019.
His change of nationality to Mongolia from refugee status was approved by the International Olympic Committee in March of 2020.

Mollaei beat competitors from Azerbaijan and Italy to advance to the Grand Slam finals, but lost to Uzebkistan's Sharofiddin Boltaboev, who snatched the gold medal at the men’s under 81 kg category, according to _Haaretz_.

Audience members at the contest cheered and applauded after Mollaei's wins, and he received warm support from Israeli fans and officials, including president of Israel Judo Association, Moshe Ponte.

In response to Iran’s boycott of Israeli athletes, the International Judo Federation (IJF) banned Iran from all international competitions, saying the ban will be in effect “until the Iran Judo Federation gives strong guarantees and prove that they will respect the IJF Statutes and accept that their athletes fight against Israeli athletes”.

Iran's judo federation blasted the ban, saying it was based on "false claims". Iran does not recognize Israel and its athletes usually refrain from facing Israeli opponents. Iran had forced Mollaei to throw a match even though the IJF and Iran reached an agreement which stipulates that Iran will no longer boycott competitions against Israelis.









						Iranian judoka wins silver medal at Tel Aviv Grand Slam
					

Saeid Mollaei fled his country after ignoring orders to drop out of a match to avoid facing an Israeli.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Yossi Sassi & The Oriental Rock Orchestra - Brotherhood*

NEW ALBUM -- ‘Hear and Dare' out 19/3/21. 
Digital Pre-Order: https://www.yossisassi.com/shop


----------



## rylah

*Arrow 4 program begins, boosting Israel's missile defense system*
*The Israel Missile Defense Organization and the US Missile Defense Agency begin development of Arrow-4 missile system.*






The Israel Missile Defense Organization (IMDO), in the Directorate of Defense R&D (MAFAT) of the Israel Ministry of Defense, and the U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA), have commenced the development of the Arrow-4 system. Arrow-4 will be the next generation of endo-exoatmospheric interceptors in the Arrow weapon system, which today consists of Arrow-2 and Arrow-3 interceptors.

Arrow-4 will be an advanced, innovative interceptor missile with enhanced capabilities. It will address a wide range of evolving threats in the region and will replace the Arrow-2 interceptors over the next decades. Its development is led by the IMDO and the U.S. MDA, with IAI as the prime contractor for the development and production of the system and its interceptors.

MDA Director, Vice Adm. John Hill: “Arrow-4 is a cooperative program between the MDA and IMDO that illustrates U.S. commitment to assisting the government of Israel in upgrading its national missile defense capability to defend the State of Israel from emerging threats.”

Full article:








						Arrow 4 program begins, boosting Israel's missile defense system
					

The Israel Missile Defense Organization and the US Missile Defense Agency begin development of Arrow-4 missile system.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Equatorial Guinea's embassy moving to Jerusalem*
*Netanyahu "welcomes the trend in which countries are transferring their embassies to Jerusalem"*






Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu spoke today by telephone with Equatorial Guinea President Teodoro Mbasogo, who informed him that he would transfer Equatorial Guinea's embassy to Jerusalem.

The Prime Minister's office says that Netanyahu has "welcomed the trend in which countries are transferring their embassies to Jerusalem".

PM Netanyahu noted that Israel is continuing to deepen its cooperation with African countries - Israel is returning to Africa and Africa is returning to Israel in a big way.

Equatorial Guinea President Mbasogo responded that all of Africa is welcoming Israel with open arms.









						Equatorial Guinea's embassy moving to Jerusalem
					

Netanyahu "welcomes the trend in which countries are transferring their embassies to Jerusalem"




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Iranian Judoka Saeid Mollaei Arrives in Israel*

Iranian judoka Saeid Mollaei, who fled Iran after refusing to avoid Israeli opponents, landed at Ben-Gurion Airport last night to represent Mongolia in a Judo Grand Slam competition in Tel Aviv.

I was kind of hoping his brother-from-another–mother Sagi Muki would be there to greet him, but I’m sure there will be plenty of time for them to catch up.

Emotion scenes nonetheless!


----------



## rylah

*That Time Marilyn Monroe Kicked Off 
“Long Live Israel” Soccer Game*







What better way to kick off the week than with an interesting, feelgood story like this?

In 1957, a special telegram was sent to the Hapoel Tel Aviv soccer team. Just before embarking on a celebratory trip to the United States on the occasion of the ninth anniversary of the State of Israel, the players were asked “Which American would you like to meet during your trip?” The players answered without hesitation: “As athletes, we would like to meet with the Brooklyn Dodgers. As men – with Marilyn Monroe.” This required quite a few strings to be pulled and quite a few phone calls to be made, but eventually the players’ wish came true.

The glitzy event featured a friendly soccer match on May 12th, 1957 between Hapoel and a team of American All-Stars, which took place under the slogan “Long Live the State of Israel!” The venue was historic Ebbets Field, home of the Brooklyn Dodgers, who would move out to sunny Los Angeles later that year. In the stands were New York Mayor Robert Wagner, Israeli Ambassador to the United States Abba Eban, senators, cultural figures, representatives of Jewish organizations and many more. To top it all off, none other than Mrs. Marilyn Monroe would have the honor of kicking off the game!




> “Suddenly an open convertible burst into the stadium,” wrote Dan Pachter in the Israeli _Davar_ Daily, “and in the backseat, there she was – the Hapoel mascot – the movie star, Marilyn Monroe!!! Three exclamation points will not suffice to emphasize the enthusiasm of the crowd. Marilyn rose to her feet and waved to every section of the audience – the same fair-haired Marilyn, who so artfully demonstrates her natural mischief. A marching band and a group of cheerleaders strode before her and behind them – the two teams in line.”


Can you imagine a journalist getting away with a paragraph like the following nowadays?



> But the climax was what happened next: “The blonde movie star appeared on the field in minimal blue attire, featuring cleavage that occasionally tended to delve into dangerous dimensions,” the_ Herut _newspaper reported. “Marilyn had to kick the ball no less than three times – twice for the many photographers who had gathered on the field and once for the soccer players.


Mind you, Marilyn would be cancelled nowadays for showing such blatant support for Israel.

As would Israeli goalkeeper Ya’akov Khodorov – for #metoo’ing Marilyn.



> The Hapoel team ended up winning the thrilling match by the score of 6 to 4. Legendary Israeli goalkeeper Ya’akov Khodorov had a few particularly close moments with Monroe – holding her hand, speaking with her and taking pictures with her several times. Unsurprisingly, after the game was over, he was asked if the four goals he conceded were a result of being starstruck by the celebrity actress.







Ya’akov Khodorov kisses Marilyn Monroe on the cheek. Photo: Eliyahu Atar, published in Davar on May 31st, 1957



> “The papers wrote that I got confused and let in some unnecessary goals because I had been near Marilyn Monroe,” the goalkeeper said after the game. “True, I was a little excited, but who wouldn’t be excited next to her?


How times have changed.









						That Time Marilyn Monroe Kicked Off "Long Live Israel" Soccer Game
					

The story of how Marilyn Monroe stole the show at a celebratory match featuring Israeli and American soccer stars.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*Terror Victim Esther Horgen’s Artwork Lives on in ‘Scroll of Esther’*

Late last year, Esther Horgen, a mother of six, went for a hike in the Reihan forest. Palestinian arab terrorist Muhammad Mruh Kabha laid in wait and brutally murdered her.

The vicious crime shocked Israel and left her husband, 6 children and grandchildren bereaved and mourning for the loss of their mother and wife. Her family has since embarked on a journey to keep Esther’s memory alive.






A vibrant and talented woman, Esther Horgen left a tremendous legacy through her family, her words and her artwork. These all came together in The Israel Bible Scroll of Esther, featuring Esther’s beautiful illustrations and uplifting poetry, alongside the text of the Megillah in Hebrew and English, and a new commentary from Rabbi Tuly Weisz.






The Israel Bible Scroll of Esther can be purchased here. Proceeds from the sale of this volume will go to developing the Esther Horgen Memorial Forest and Park in Tal Menashe, the site of her murder, so that it will remain a place of peace, not a forest of fear.









						Terror Victim Esther Horgen's Artwork Lives on in 'Scroll of Esther'
					

A vibrant and talented woman, Esther Horgen left a tremendous legacy through her family, her words and her artwork.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*Watch: Samaria man fends off armed terrorist near Yitzhar*

*Would-be victim proves to be too much for Arab terrorist brandishing knife, overpowering the terrorist and forcing him to flee.*





Your browser is not able to display this video.

















A terrorist attack was foiled in Samaria Wednesday morning, after an Arab terrorist armed with a knife attempted to stab an Israeli civilian waiting at a hitch-hiking spot.

The incident occurred at Yitzhar Junction, near the Israeli town of Yitzhar, when an Arab terrorist brandishing a knife attacked an Israeli man from Yitzhar.

The would-be victim, Binyamin Cohen, fought back, punching and kicking the terrorist and ultimately forcing him to flee.

The terrorist fled the scene towards the nearby Arab village of Huwara.
Israeli security forces were dispatched to the scene and are conducting searches for the terrorist.

“I want to give my full backing to the IDF soldiers, to the Israel Police, to the Shin Bet, and to the security forces in their war to capture this terrorist criminal and to eliminate him,” said Samaria Regional Council chief Yossi Dagan.

“I want to give my support to the heroic resident of Yitzhar who fought with his bare hands against the terrorist and prevented a murderous attack.”









						Watch: Samaria man fends off armed terrorist near Yitzhar
					

Would-be victim proves to be too much for Arab terrorist brandishing knife, overpowering the terrorist and forcing him to flee.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Keeping Esther's legacy alive*

*Binyamin Horgen has spent his time since the murder of his wife keeping her memory alive, by spreading her messages of hope and love.*






On today's Israel Uncensored with Josh Hasten, an interview with Binyamin Horgen, whose wife Esther was murdered by an Arab terrorist this past December, while jogging near their Tel Menashe, Samaria home.

Horgen has spent his time since her murder keeping Esther's memory and legacy alive, by spreading her lifelong messages of hope and love.

At the same time, Binyamin is taking a very active role in the advocacy field, speaking to diplomats from may countries, especially EU nations, to explain how their funding for the PA under the guise of "humanitarian aid" is in actuality being diverted towards their "pay for slay" program, which rewards terrorists (and their families) for the murder of Israelis.

Listen to the interview:








						Keeping Esther's legacy alive
					

Binyamin Horgen has spent his time since the murder of his wife keeping her memory alive, by spreading her messages of hope and love.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Timna and Purim - Rav Kook's instantaneous Dvar Torah*

*A story for Purim about Israel's first Chief Rabbi, the Torah luminary who was the iconic leader of Religious Zionism.*






_The following description of Purim in Rav Kook’s house when he served as chief rabbi of Jaffa was related by Rabbi Yeshaya Greenberg, headmaster of the Sha’arei Torah school in Jaffa:_

The joy overflowed in the Rav’s house during the Purim holiday. Breslov hassidim, who throughout the year were warmly received by Rav Kook, on Purim became the head merry-makers. Reb Meir Anshin and his friends would dance on the table, and the sounds of song and laughter drew many people to the Rav’s house.

Between songs and dances, Rav Kook spoke about the holiday, making frequent interruptions to drink a _l'chaim._ Any question or comment received an immediate rejoinder, with the Rav finding a direct connection to the holiday.

*Reb Moshe’s Question*

At one point, Reb Moshe Betzalel Todrosovich, a wealthy Jaffa merchant and philanthropist who was instrumental in bringing Rav Kook to Jaffa, entered the Rav’s house. Reb Moshe had already finished his Purim meal at home, and being somewhat inebriated, requested that the Rav expound upon a verse that had no obvious connection to the holiday.

“Rebbe, please explain to us the verse, ‘_And Lotan’s sister was Timna_’ (Gen. 36:22).”

Rav Kook looked up and fixed his gaze on the questioner. “Why, Reb Moshe, that verse is integrally connected to Purim,“ he replied with a wide smile. “In fact, the whole story of Purim begins from there!”

Reb Moshe was astounded. “Really? What does Lotan’s sister have to do with Purim?”


*The Reason for Amalek’s Hatred*

Rav Kook then quoted the Talmudic statement in _Sanhedrin_ 99b that Timna wanted to marry into the family of Abraham but was not accepted. In the end, she became the concubine of Esau’s eldest son. “Better to be a maidservant to this people,” Timna reasoned, “than a princess of another people.”

As punishment for rejecting Timna, the Jewish people were cursed with the eternal enmity of Timna’s son - Amalek.

This of course is the connection to the story of Purim, for Haman, the enemy of the Jews, was a descendant of Amalek. Haman’s hatred of the Jews and his decree to destroy them in fact originated in the failure to convert his great-grandmother Timna. But this error was redressed in the time of Mordechai and Esther, when “Many of the peoples of the land became Jews” (Esther 8:17).

Rav Kook continued to expound on this topic for two hours, drawing from both Halakhic and Aggadic sources, quoting the _Zohar_ and Maimonides, his words shining with brilliance and erudition.

When he finally concluded, Reb Moshe jumped up, grabbed the Rav and hugged him, crying, “Rebbe, I love you!”









						Timna and Purim - Rav Kook's instantaneous Dvar Torah
					

A story for Purim about Israel's first Chief Rabbi, the Torah luminary who was the iconic leader of Religious Zionism.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Netanyahu to Iran: You failed 2,500 years ago, you'll fail today*

*Israeli political echelon coming together to present united front 
against any nuclear deal with Iran.*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Timna and Purim - Rav Kook's instantaneous Dvar Torah
> 
> A story for Purim about Israel's first Chief Rabbi, the Torah luminary who was the iconic leader of Religious Zionism.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The following description of Purim in Rav Kook’s house when he served as chief rabbi of Jaffa was related by Rabbi Yeshaya Greenberg, headmaster of the Sha’arei Torah school in Jaffa:_
> 
> The joy overflowed in the Rav’s house during the Purim holiday. Breslov hassidim, who throughout the year were warmly received by Rav Kook, on Purim became the head merry-makers. Reb Meir Anshin and his friends would dance on the table, and the sounds of song and laughter drew many people to the Rav’s house.
> 
> Between songs and dances, Rav Kook spoke about the holiday, making frequent interruptions to drink a _l'chaim._ Any question or comment received an immediate rejoinder, with the Rav finding a direct connection to the holiday.
> 
> *Reb Moshe’s Question*
> 
> At one point, Reb Moshe Betzalel Todrosovich, a wealthy Jaffa merchant and philanthropist who was instrumental in bringing Rav Kook to Jaffa, entered the Rav’s house. Reb Moshe had already finished his Purim meal at home, and being somewhat inebriated, requested that the Rav expound upon a verse that had no obvious connection to the holiday.
> 
> “Rebbe, please explain to us the verse, ‘_And Lotan’s sister was Timna_’ (Gen. 36:22).”
> 
> Rav Kook looked up and fixed his gaze on the questioner. “Why, Reb Moshe, that verse is integrally connected to Purim,“ he replied with a wide smile. “In fact, the whole story of Purim begins from there!”
> 
> Reb Moshe was astounded. “Really? What does Lotan’s sister have to do with Purim?”
> 
> 
> *The Reason for Amalek’s Hatred*
> 
> Rav Kook then quoted the Talmudic statement in _Sanhedrin_ 99b that Timna wanted to marry into the family of Abraham but was not accepted. In the end, she became the concubine of Esau’s eldest son. “Better to be a maidservant to this people,” Timna reasoned, “than a princess of another people.”
> 
> As punishment for rejecting Timna, the Jewish people were cursed with the eternal enmity of Timna’s son - Amalek.
> 
> This of course is the connection to the story of Purim, for Haman, the enemy of the Jews, was a descendant of Amalek. Haman’s hatred of the Jews and his decree to destroy them in fact originated in the failure to convert his great-grandmother Timna. But this error was redressed in the time of Mordechai and Esther, when “Many of the peoples of the land became Jews” (Esther 8:17).
> 
> Rav Kook continued to expound on this topic for two hours, drawing from both Halakhic and Aggadic sources, quoting the _Zohar_ and Maimonides, his words shining with brilliance and erudition.
> 
> When he finally concluded, Reb Moshe jumped up, grabbed the Rav and hugged him, crying, “Rebbe, I love you!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timna and Purim - Rav Kook's instantaneous Dvar Torah
> 
> 
> A story for Purim about Israel's first Chief Rabbi, the Torah luminary who was the iconic leader of Religious Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



*Kuwaiti singer announces she plans to convert to Judaism*

*Ibtisam Hamid, better known as Basma al-Kuwaiti, explains that Islam does not treat women with dignity and that she opposes the Kuwaiti ruling family, which rejects normalization with Israel.  *

Kuwaiti singer and actress Ibtisam Hamid, known by her stage name Basma al-Kuwaiti, sent shockwaves through the Arab world when she announced Wednesday her intention to renounce Islam and convert to Judaism. 

In a video she posted on Twitter, Hamid said that her decision stemmed from the fact that Islam violates women's rights and does not treat them with dignity. 



The singer also spoke out against the ruling family of Kuwait, saying "I want to declare my opposition to the Al Sabah family, who reject normalization with Israel, stands against religious freedom in the country and against freedom of speech."

The media immediately deemed her words as "heresy." Some, however, found justifications for her words.

"This is a sad day for Islam, and it is not her fault," one person commented.

"When one does know true Islam, but judges it based on the behavior of some Muslims, it is easy to reject it and leave it. May Allah help people see the true Islam," another follower wrote.

Hamid's announcement comes less than a month after Kuwaiti presenter Mohammad Al-Momen announced that he would be leaving Islam and converting to Christianity, also drawing criticism, even death threats, from the public.




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/02/10/kuwaiti-singer-announces-she-plans-to-convert-to-judaism/


----------



## rylah

*UAE swears in its first-ever envoy to Israel*

*Mohammad Mahmoud Al Khajah, senior aide to kingdom's FM, made top diplomat to Jerusalem in ceremony attended by Emirati PM, cabinet members; UAE delegation to arrive in Israel in coming days to prepare to open embassy*






Five months after the two nations signed the historic Abraham Accords to normalize relations, the United Arab Emirates on Sunday night swore in its first ambassador to Israel late Sunday.

Mohammad Mahmoud Al Khajah, who has served as the chief of staff of Emirati Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, pledged his allegiance at a ceremony before the ruler of Dubai and UAE Prime Minister Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum.

At the event attended by members of the Emirati cabinet, Al Maktoum called on the new ambassador to work honestly to strengthen friendship and cooperation with Israel, and to promote a culture of peace, coexistence and tolerance between the two countries, their peoples and the peoples of the region.

Al Khajah's appointment comes after the Gulf kingdom's cabinet gave the green light last month for the establishment of the mission in Tel Aviv.
A delegation from the Emirates was expected to arrive in Israel in the coming days to begin preparations for the opening of the embassy.

The UAE's decision to appoint a high-ranking diplomat as its envoy to Jerusalem is a sign of the great importance the Emiratis attribute to relations with the Israel, its leadership and its people.
Al Khajah, 41, is a member of a noble family. He is married and father to four sons.

He holds a Bachelor's degree in political science from Northeastern University in Boston, and a Master's degree in energy management from the Vienna University of Economics and Business.








						UAE swears in its first-ever envoy to Israel
					

Mohammad Mahmoud Al Khajah, senior aide to kingdom's FM, made top diplomat to Jerusalem in ceremony attended by Emirati PM, cabinet members; UAE delegation to arrive in Israel in coming days to prepare to open embassy




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Lior Narkis - Hibuk*


----------



## rylah

*Rudy Rochman with Nissim Black *

“Right now is the perfect time for this project!” - Nissim Black’s reaction when hearing the We Were Never Lost project for the first time. We look forward to seeing Nissim and other individuals get involved in bringing this project to fruition.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> View attachment 462627


Shalom and guns in the same picture.

Must be Israel.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462627
> 
> 
> 
> Shalom and guns in the same picture.
> 
> Must be Israel.
Click to expand...


And what kind of pathetic reason was that gibberish for?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462627
> 
> 
> 
> Shalom and guns in the same picture.
> 
> Must be Israel.
Click to expand...


And the answer to that is Never Again.





I’m surprised that didn’t occur to you.

On second thoughts, I‘m not surprised.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  *Who Are The Palestinians? *
SUBTOPIC:  Sovereignty
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* What kind of response is this?



Mindful said:


> View attachment 462627





P F Tinmore said:


> Shalom and guns in the same picture.
> Must be Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

This short squad seems proud to serve.  Is it too much to be happy for them? 

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462627
> 
> 
> 
> Shalom and guns in the same picture.
> 
> Must be Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what kind of pathetic reason was that gibberish for?
Click to expand...


The pseudo-philosophical exclamation,
that the civilization that gave humanity the ideal of world peace,
is supposedly "not holding enough" to the standards of the civilization
that preaches everyone around 'to turn the other cheek', after just murdering
at least 10 million of their own, not to mention others, in a matter of less than a decade.


----------



## rylah

*Israel TV broadcasts clip of John Lennon singing 
‘Oath to Jerusalem’ in Hebrew*

On Tuesday Israeli television aired a 1969 audio clip of the Beatle singing a Hebrew song “Oath to Jerusalem,” and interviewed Akiva Nof, the Israeli journalist, songwriter and later Knesset member who wrote the song and taught it to Lennon.

Lennon, who was in Amsterdam at the time holding a “bed-in for peace” with wife Yoko Ono, sings two lines from the song in the brief audio clip, after introducing it as “the voice of Lennon talking to the Voice of Israel”: “Jerusalem, we have all sworn for eternity, we will not abandon you from here and forever.”

Nof, recalling the interview, told Channel 12 News he was working as an Israel Radio (AKA Voice of Israel) correspondent at the time, was in Amsterdam, and knocked on the door of Lennon’s hotel room to ask for an interview. He said he didn’t think he’d have the courage to do that kind of thing nowadays, but hadn’t quite internalized “the greatness of the moment.”

A member of Lennon’s entourage was in the process of shaking his head to deny the interview request and closing the door in his face, Nof remembered, when Lennon called out from inside, “Let the Voice of Israel come in.”


At one point, said Nof, “I asked him if he knew any Israeli songs, and he replied, ‘Only Hava Nagila, ha-ha-ha.’ “So I asked him if he would let me teach him two lines of a song of mine that at the time was being sung by the Israeli Army’s rabbinical choir. He said, ‘yes, yes, yes.'”

Nof — who had headed the youth leadership of the Herut party, a forerunner of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s Likud, and who later served three terms as an MK — continued: “I wrote out the words for him in Latin letters, taught him the tune in a flash, and he sang.

“And what did he sing? ‘Jerusalem, we have all sworn for eternity, we will not abandon you from here and forever’.”









						Israel TV broadcasts clip of John Lennon singing ‘Oath to Jerusalem’ in Hebrew
					

On 40th anniversary of his murder, journalist and songwriter Akiva Nof recalls interviewing Beatle in Amsterdam, teaching him words to his song about never abandoning the holy city




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Report: Israel, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain Seek Military Alliance*

The Netanyahu government is in talks with Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, and the United Arab Emirates, to establish a four-nation defense alliance, according to i24NEWS (*Exclusive: Israel in talks to establish 4-nation defense alliance with Saudi, UAE, and Bahrain*).

The report does not cite any source but suggested that the defense alliance talks are a response to the growing Iranian threat as the Biden administration appears to encourage the revival of the 2015 nuclear deal and dropping the sanctions against the Islamic Republic. Iran’s expanding its terrorist network to Syria, Iraq, Yemen, and Saudi Arabia is also a major motivation for the four potential allies to join forces.

No official response has been issued by Prime Minister Netanyahu’s office, but a political source in Jerusalem told Israel Hayom on Thursday: “We do not confirm the news. Israel is constantly working to strengthen its ties with the Arab world.”

Netanyahu spoke on Thursday with Bahrain’s heir apparent, Salman bin Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa, and Israel Hayom—Netanyahu’s most supportive news outlet—speculated that the two may have discussed the establishment of an alliance.

Unnamed sources in Bahrain and Abu Dhabi confirmed the report on the regional defense alliance to Israel Hayom but stressed the talks are still in their early stages.









						Report: Israel, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain Seek Military Alliance
					

Saudi Arabia resolutely promotes the alliance. But Saudi sources neither denied nor confirmed the report.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Israeli-owned ship hit by blast in Gulf of Oman begins repairs in Dubai port
					

MV Helios Ray surrounded by Emirati security vessels as it sits in dry dock after explosion; Erdan: 'No secret that the Iranians are trying to harm Israeli targets'




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



*Chief of Staff Kochavi first refers to the Iranian attack over the weekend*


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rylah said:


>


The time of day, the weather condition, coming to the Wall alone but for that one, lone figure, made for a most, unique video.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rylah said:


> *Terror Victim Esther Horgen’s Artwork Lives on in ‘Scroll of Esther’*
> 
> Late last year, Esther Horgen, a mother of six, went for a hike in the Reihan forest. Palestinian arab terrorist Muhammad Mruh Kabha laid in wait and brutally murdered her.
> 
> The vicious crime shocked Israel and left her husband, 6 children and grandchildren bereaved and mourning for the loss of their mother and wife. Her family has since embarked on a journey to keep Esther’s memory alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vibrant and talented woman, Esther Horgen left a tremendous legacy through her family, her words and her artwork. These all came together in The Israel Bible Scroll of Esther, featuring Esther’s beautiful illustrations and uplifting poetry, alongside the text of the Megillah in Hebrew and English, and a new commentary from Rabbi Tuly Weisz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israel Bible Scroll of Esther can be purchased here. Proceeds from the sale of this volume will go to developing the Esther Horgen Memorial Forest and Park in Tal Menashe, the site of her murder, so that it will remain a place of peace, not a forest of fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terror Victim Esther Horgen's Artwork Lives on in 'Scroll of Esther'
> 
> 
> A vibrant and talented woman, Esther Horgen left a tremendous legacy through her family, her words and her artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



Heartbreaking.  May G-d avenge Esther's blood!


----------



## Mindful

The state of Michigan at 9 million population, almost matches Israel.
And yet, all of Israel would fit comfortably within its lake.
With such zero defensive depth, you can understand Israel's need to keep mortal enemies like Iran at bay, even to the extent of pre-emptive action to remove existential threats.

Likud UK


----------



## rylah

*Ministry of Transportation: Green light for the "Gulf to Gulf" project*

*The project will make it possible to transport goods coming from Jordan and the Arabian Gulf by Jezreel valley train, directly to Israeli ports. The cost of the project is estimated at NIS 3.5 billion and will include the construction of a double 15-kilometer railway between Beit She'an and the Sheikh Hussein crossing.*






The National Infrastructure Committee (VTL) is currently discussing the deposit of the huge transportation project promoted by the Minister of Transportation and Road Safety by Miri Regev. The project will continue the valley railway, which connects Beit She'an and Afula to the coastal railway, and will reach the new train station and the cargo terminal at the border crossing with Jordan. An important step in advancing the plan for a rail connection between Beit She'an and the Sheikh Hussein crossing towards a future connection to the depths of the Jordan, Saudi Arabia and the Arabian Gulf.

Minister Regev: "The Gulf to the Gulf project is a mega-project that will change the face of the regional economy in the Middle East and will connect Israel to many countries in the region by rail and will be a gateway to the Mediterranean for them. This is an economic line that makes the countries of the Middle East an island of economic power and stability based on reciprocity and peace. Today we are laying the groundwork for real regional economic peace. The Abraham accords led by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu are the driving force behind the realization of this vision, and the approval of the plan is the beginning of the realization of the vision for reality and a historic change in the face of the region. "

The plan will complete the main section of the inter-regional railway line, which will connect Haifa Gulf to the Arabian Gulf, via Jordan and Saudi Arabia. The railway will connect the train station in Beit She'an with the Sheikh Hussein (Jordan River) crossing on the Israel-Jordan border.

The project will enable the transportation of cargo between Israel and Jordan and significantly reduce the load of truck traffic on the roads, and complete the network of passenger tracks according to the strategic plan of Israel Railways for 2040.

The project will make it possible to transport goods coming from Jordan and the Arabian Gulf by Jezreel train, directly to Israeli ports. Today, the goods are transported by truck, some using the "back-to-back" method, in which the goods are loaded from Jordanian trucks to Israeli trucks on their way to the ports of Haifa and Ashdod.

The cost of the project is estimated at three and a half billion shekels and includes the construction of a double track route of about 15 kilometers and a system of bridges and tunnels, level separations of the track at the junction with roads 71 and 90, bridges over streams, and diversion of road 90, which will improve road safety.

Later in the project, the railway will be connected by the Sheikh Hussein Bridge (Jordan River) to the Jordanian railway network, and will serve as a land bridge to the east. It should be noted that the valley train was a branch of the Hijazi train that traveled between Haifa via Tzemach, to Damascus in Syria.

The Jezreel valley Railway will in the future serve as a regional transport corridor for the movement of goods between Europe and the Middle East, and will form a connection to the Mediterranean Sea and a bridge of peace. The line will improve the connection between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan and from there to the Arabian Gulf and will serve as a complementary corridor to the maritime traffic route that surrounds the Arabian Peninsula.

Upon completion of the railway, the Port of Haifa will be directly connected to the eastern border of the State of Israel, and will allow efficient and smooth movement of trade between East and West, by train. Along the route of the line, 3 trains in each direction will be operated during peak hours, in the morning and in the afternoon.

This is a strategic project that will enable the expansion and growth of trade between the Arab Gulf countries and the Mediterranean ports, while connecting Haifa Bay with the Arabian Gulf and paving the sailboats. The growth of trade between these countries and the State of Israel has broad implications, which are also an economic lever for increasing existing trade and a potential lever for the existence of economic peace in the Middle East.









						משרד התחבורה: אור ירוק לפרויקט ״ממפרץ למפרץ״
					

PORT2PORT - שרשרת אספקה לוגיסטיקה שילוח




					www.port2port.co.il


----------



## Hollie

The world is changing before our eyes.











						First-ever UAE ambassador to Israel presents credentials
					

Ashkenazi: We have a historic opportunity to present a model of warm, comprehensive peace.




					m.jpost.com
				





The United Arab Emirates’ first ambassador to Israel, Muhammad Mahmoud Al Khaja, arrived in Jerusalem on Monday and presented his credentials to President Reuven Rivlin.


----------



## rylah

*'Eden Ben Zaken - Malkat HaShoshanim (The Queen of Roses)

*


----------



## rylah

Noam Chomsky likes to talk about how "Israel was admired during the 1970's", 
and now "becoming a pariah state, that receives increasingly lonely US support."

Well, below is a map showing in red countries that don't recognize Israel,
during the 1970's and today...







*Q. Can anyone ask Chomsky,
what percentage of world's population is India?*


----------



## rylah

*Agam Buhbut - Yahalom (Diamond)*

*
*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Yishai Ribo - Sibat HaSibot (The Reason Of All Reasons)*

Blow the spirit back in me, take the rain off me
I had a sea of time to rest, I actually got used to it a bit
And in the open space, You can see the sun on the horizon
No doubt I'm sure, at the end the road will be clearer

Just open for us the Gates of Faith,
Gates of Understanding
That we have no king ...

But You, the reason of all reasons
The cause of all causes
Awesome of glory
And only to You appropriate to thank
For all the days and all the nights

We exited Noah's boat to a different reality
To redeem the prisoners of power and trapped in the net
Also receive the black and white, with all the colors of the rainbow
Mishnah Avot, Chapter 3: "favorite is human for being created in the image"

Just open for us Gates of Containment, Gates of Beginning
Because we do not have a king ...
But You, the reason of all reasons
The cause of all causes
Awesome of glory
And only to You appropriate to thank
For all the days and all the nights


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Ouri Sherki - The origin of Tefilin*

Therefore we have to understand,
if the Torah said Tefilin are for the memory of the exodus from Egypt, how so?

Very simple, since Pharaohs of Egypt were wearing Tefillin of their own,
therefore the Torah said for the memory of Exodus your own Egyptian symbol.
If you go to see ancient Egyptian artifacts in a museum, You'll see them wearing
exactly at the place we put the Tefillin, they have a small snake.

What is this snake? It's their royal symbol.
The Torah said about Egypt: "Her voice as a snake will go" (Yirmiyah 46).
So the Torah says, You leave Egypt, so You have something Egyptian in a different shape.
Instead of circular like a snake, it's rectangular.

Yes what Rambam says, and the Kaballists, about borrowing sparks,
if You think about it, it comes from the same source.

You know, there's a Viennese pastry, called _*'Croissant'*_,
heard about it?

What's its source?

Exactly, when the Muslims, the Turks stopped at the gates Vienna,
and didn't manage to conquer the city - in memory of that,
they made crescent looking pastry, as if eating the Turk.
The_ 'ears of Haman' _cookies, exactly the same idea.

Therefore if You understand deeply,
putting Tefillin and exodus, it's asking for it.


----------



## Mindful

From the coverage they get in the media – newspapers, magazines, websites, social media, blogs, YouTube videos, etc. – one would think Jews represent a significant portion of the world’s population, not the miniscule 0.2 percent they actually do.

But if their numbers are so small, why is there such disproportionate coverage of Jews and Israel?

And there are those who suggest that if an obsession with Jews does exist, is it mostly a Western phenomenon. If you go to Ethiopia or Tibet, they ask, will you find an obsession with Jews there?

The skeptics may be on to something, but only to a point. Because one can’t escape the fact that there is plenty of negative sentiment toward Jews on every continent. And in many instances it’s far more than mere negative sentiment – it’s outright hostility and indeed an all-out negative obsession with Jews and Israel.






						Why The Obsession With Jews?
					

Jews constitute an insignificant portion of the world’s population, 0.2% Considering the minuscule number. why is there such disproportionate coverage of Jews and Israel?




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Gadi Taub in conversation with Mealnie Philips about British antisemitism, and the abject failure of multiculturalism*


----------



## rylah

*Qatar to pour US$60 million into new Israel-Gaza gas pipeline*

DUBAI, UNITED ARAB EMIRATES -- Qatar pledged US$60 million on Thursday to help construct a natural gas pipeline running from Israel into the Gaza Strip, the Qatari government said, a project that aims to ease the energy crisis that long has afflicted the impoverished Palestinian enclave.

Natural gas now flowing through a pipeline in Israel from the eastern Mediterranean will be transported via a new extension into Gaza, the Qatari Foreign Ministry announced on its website. The eastern Mediterranean has become one of the world's major offshore drilling zones, with lucrative deepwater gas fields recently discovered in Israel's territorial waters.

The European Union also has pledged over $24,448,800 to fund the pipeline on the Gaza side of the border, the ministry added.


The statement did not give a date for the pipeline's completion. But the official confirmation of funding after weeks of anticipation signals a diplomatic breakthrough between the many parties to the project: Europeans, Israelis, Palestinians and Qataris.

Israel and Hamas, an Islamic militant group that governs Gaza, are bitter enemies and have fought three wars and numerous other skirmishes since Hamas took control of Gaza in 2007. The rounds of violence, coupled with a crippling Israeli-Egyptian blockade and infighting with the rival Palestinian Authority, have helped precipitate a financial collapse in the enclave.

Gaza has just one power plant and struggles with frequent and widespread electricity outages.

Palestinian Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh praised Qatari and European support, saying the project would “solve the electricity problem absolutely,” according to the Qatari statement.

The small, energy-rich Gulf nation of Qatar has become a major donor to the Palestinians, providing $20 million to Gaza each month since 2018. The money has paid for badly needed electricity, helped Hamas cover the salaries of its civil servants and provided monthly $100 million stipends to scores of impoverished families. Qatar has provided additional funds for development hospitals like roads and hospitals.

Qatari aid, delivered with Israeli consent, has provided some relief to the local economy and is seen as a factor in preventing simmering tensions between Israel and Hamas from boiling over into renewed conflict.









						Qatar to pour US$60 million into new Israel-Gaza gas pipeline
					

Qatar pledged US$60 million on Thursday to help construct a natural gas pipeline running from Israel into the Gaza Strip, the Qatari government said, a project that aims to ease the energy crisis that long has afflicted the impoverished Palestinian enclave.



					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## rylah

*Congratulations to Ya'alah Ashwagah,
the first orthodox naval officer in the IDF!*

Ya'alah is Elkanah girls school graduate,
and grew up as an apprentice and as an instructor in Beni 'Akiva.

And she — along with national service girls and IDF female soldiers — expresses the spirit of volunteerism and contribution she was educated on.


----------



## rylah

*Prof. Eran Segal: Nearly 90% of Israeli adults vaccinated against coronavirus*

Professor Eran Segal of the Weizmann Institute of Science on Thursday morning reported that 87% of Israelis over age 16 have received at least one dose of the coronavirus vaccine.

A total of 349,000 (5.5%) in the general sector have recovered from coronavirus, and 2,653,000 (42%) are at least one week after the first dose of the vaccine, with 719,000 (11%) at least two weeks after the second dose and 430,000 (6.8%) up to two weeks after the second dose of the vaccine.

Another 615,000 (10%) are neither recovered from nor vaccinated against coronavirus. There are 1,551,000 (25%) children under 16 among the general sector's population.

The sector with the lowest vaccination rates is the Arab sector, in which just 64% of the population has either recovered from coronavirus or received the first dose of the vaccine.
In this sector, 126,000 (7%) are recorded as recovering from coronavirus, and 301,000 (17%) received the first dose of the vaccine at least a week ago. Another 156,000 (8.6%) are over two weeks after their second dose of the vaccine, and 197,000 (11%) are up to two weeks after their second dose.

Among haredim, 72% of those over 16 have either recovered from the virus or received at least the first dose of the vaccine.

A total of 191,000 (20%) of haredim recovered from coronavirus, and 132,000 (14%) received the first dose of the vaccine at least one week ago. Another 55,000 (5.7%) are at least two weeks after their second dose of the vaccine, and 36,000 (3.8%) are up to two weeks after their second vaccine.

A full 158,000 (17%) of haredim neither recovered from coronavirus nor received the vaccine. The sector has 381,000 (40%) children under age 16.






						Prof. Eran Segal: Nearly 90% of Israeli adults vaccinated against coronavirus
					

Weizmann Institute's Professor Eran Segal says 87% of Israeli adults received coronavirus vaccine, adds rates of vaccination, recovery.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*South American immigrants arrive in Israel after 40 days in limbo*

A group of 137 immigrants from Brazil and Argentina landed in Israel on Monday after 40 days of limbo brought about by Israel’s closure of its main international airport last month and Europe’s restriction on Latin Americans making connections through its airports.

Part of the group was slated to fly out of Sao Paulo in January, but those plans were shelved after Israel shut down all but emergency and cargo flights to Ben Gurion Airport on Jan. 24. The airport partially reopened two weeks later, but entries were limited and further complicated by the inability to make connecting flights through Europe. Currently there are no scheduled direct flights between Brazil and Israel.

“There were moments when I thought we’d give up. It was a continuous exercise of patience, persistence and wish,” said Geni Gelman, who had been staying with her 89-year-old mother at a hotel at the Rio airport since Jan. 23.

Most of the immigrants had resigned from their jobs, given up their homes and withdrawn their children from school in advance of the scheduled Jan. 25 flight. Some passengers from remote cities in Brazil had flown to Sao Paulo and were staying at hotels in anticipation of their flight to Israel.

The logjam was broken thanks to a partnership between the Jewish Agency and the International Fellowship of Christians and Jews, a charity that helps facilitate immigration to Israel. The organizations teamed up to charter a plane and secure authorizations enabling the immigrants to be included among the 200 arrivals allowed into Israel each day.
“When the aliyah (immigration to Israel - ed.) organizations work together, unity makes strength,” said Gladis Berezowsky, the president of Olim do Brasil, a nonprofit that serves as the official voice of Brazilian immigrants in Israel.

Since 2016, an average of 650 individuals have immigrated to Israel from Brazil each year. The tough economic climate in Brazil, combined with urban violence and political corruption, have been driving factors for Brazilians seeking an improved quality of life in Israel.
“The flight was sublime, one of the most emotional things of my life,” said Ricardo Balassiano, who arrived in Israel with his wife, two children and his wife’s parents. “The general feeling is that it was all worth it after all.”










						South American immigrants arrive in Israel after 40 days in limbo
					

Forty days after they were scheduled to fly, 137 South American immigrants finally land in Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel with Nasrin Brachah Kadri - (Ya Mama)*

Written by Shim'on Buskilah.



and the original


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Ki Tisa' :
Then the Tabernacle, Now the Land (Ki Tisa 2021)*

Baruch Gordon discusses the campaign in Exodus Chap. 30 for the building materials to construct the Tabernacle and Sanctuary, and tells how we can participate in like construction today.


----------



## rylah

*Shavua Tov!*

Good week to us all 
Beit Guvrin, Lachish school 10th cycle.


----------



## rylah

Eden Ben Zaken - named Israel's 'singer of the decade'.

In Hebrew tradition Israel are compared to the Moon, and the Prophets are versed in song...
And as if Bath Kol of Nishmat Yisrael went out and declared_ 'this day ended -
I miss You in every word'_


----------



## rylah

*Bezalel Smotrich calls Reform, Conservative Jews 'brothers'*
*Religious Zionist Party leader praises Anglo immigrants to Israel
for "knowing what it means to pay a price for their values"*







Right-wing Religious Zionist Party leader Bezalel Smotrich  spoke favorably about Reform and Conservative Jews on Tuesday night in an interview with the religious-Zionist Mizrachi organization’s website.

The interview was part of an election event with eight party representatives, including six party heads, which will be broadcast on the website on Sunday.

“We need to maintain a dialogue with North American Jewish communities because we are a Jewish state that is the home of the entire Jewish people,” Smotrich said. “This does not mean there are no conflicts, and this does not mean there are no disputes. There are many things I disagree about with Reform and Conservative Jewry. But I understand that we are brothers. We need to speak and have a dialogue and look for common ground.”

He spoke at the same time that the United Torah Judaism Party released a campaign ad that compared non-Orthodox converts to dogs. Smotrich himself was critical of a Supreme Court ruling on Monday that Reform and Conservative conversions performed in Israel would be accepted by the state for the purposes of obtaining citizenship under the Law of Return. Until now, those conversions were valid only if performed outside of Israel.

Smotrich learned about the challenges facing North American Jews three years ago, when he visited Jewish communities in the US as part of a delegation of MKs sponsored by the Jewish Agency and the Jewish Federations of North America.

“Suddenly, an entire world of Diaspora Jewry that I was not familiar with was revealed to me,” he said. “I have maintained a connection with the leadership of the Jewish Federations of North America because I really understand that many things we do here in Israel have an impact on what happens overseas.”

Smotrich also praised immigrants to Israel from English-speaking countries.

“This important community, which made aliyah and left behind in the US a good life, family, a livelihood and a good environment, cares about the State of Israel and the people of Israel more than about its own interests,” he said. “The Anglo-Saxon community knows what Zionism is and knows what it means to pay a price for its values.”

Smotrich said the challenges facing Jews from North America include maintaining their sense of community and finding housing solutions, employment and education that fit with their language and mentality and what they want to achieve.

“I didn’t face that test of disconnecting myself from my natural environment, and I haven’t had to deal with the challenges of language,” he said. “Those who did it and sacrificed themselves know what they sacrificed themselves for.”









						Bezalel Smotrich calls Reform, Conservative Jews 'brothers'
					

Religious Zionist Party leader praises Anglo immigrants to Israel for "knowing what it means to pay a price for their values"




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Coding academy to offer free tech training for Olim*

*Israel Tech Challenge will be offering eligible new immigrants and returning citizens two free programs that give them a foothold into the high-tech industry*

In 2021, Israel Tech Challenge will be offering eligible Olim and returning citizens two free programs that will grant them a foothold into the high-tech industry and its steady flow of high-paying career opportunities. This initiative is a partnership between ITC and the Ministry of Aliyah to offer fully subsidized Front-end Web Development and Data Analytics training for Olim who qualify for the high-level studies.

The Front-End Development, starting April 18 and again in July, teaches advanced HTML, JavaScript and React, highly in-demand programming languages. The Data Analytics and SQL program begins in July 2021 and opens the door to careers in the data world in both high-tech and non-tech companies.

The New Olim and Returning Citizens programs are taught in English, part-time in the evenings and Friday mornings. The tuition is free for qualifying applicants due to the joint venture with the Israeli Ministry of Aliyah and Integration and by Israel Tech Challenge. Additionally, a monthly stipend may be offered to eligible candidates.













						Coding academy offers free tech training for Olim - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

Israel Tech Challenge offers eligible new immigrants two free programs that give them a foothold in the high-tech industry




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Jewish Agency to develop programs for Aliyah of medical professionals*

The Jewish Agency for Israel’s Board of Governors will convene this week to adopt new guidelines that reinforce crucial elements of the organization’s mission serving the pressing needs of Israeli society and world Jewry during the pandemic era, including the introduction of comprehensive programs for physicians and medical professionals from around the world who will join the Israeli health care system.

As the world marks one year since the start of the pandemic, The Jewish Agency’s new guidelines will focus on continued Aliyah, as well as the rehabilitation of pandemic-stricken communities in Israel and around the world.

Hundreds of global Jewish leaders will join the virtual event. The meeting will be led by Jewish Agency chairman of the board Michael Siegal and chairman of the executive Isaac Herzog.

In 2020, over 950 medical and paramedical professionals immigrated to Israel, including more than 300 physicians who made Aliyah with assistance from The Jewish Agency.

Accordingly, The Jewish Agency decided to develop targeted programs for immigrant doctors, facilitating their rapid integration into hospitals and clinics throughout the country.

The programs will enable medical professionals to start studying Hebrew abroad. Upon arrival in Israel, they will be integrated into joint programs with the Aliyah and Integration Ministry and Health Ministry, as well as into Masa Israel Journey programs.

“This is the time to strengthen Israeli society, including through the arrival of hundreds of new olim doctors who will join medical teams working day and night on the Covid-19 health crisis,” Herzog said. “Aliyah holds huge potential to boost the Israeli economy.”













						Jewish Agency to develop programs for Aliyah of medical professionals
					

“This is the time to strengthen Israeli society, including through the arrival of hundreds of new olim doctors who will join medical teams working day and night on the Covid-19 health crisis.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*A fitting winner of the 2021 Israel Prize: Yehuda Meshi Zahav*
*One moving story showing the important contribution of Zaka, the organization founded by Meshi Zahav. Opinion.*






Yehuda Meshi Zahav, founder and chairman of ZAKA, is a fitting winner of the 2021 Israel Prize in the category of “Lifetime Achievement and Special Contribution to Society and the State,” announced this week by Israel’s Education Minister, Yoav Galant.

For three decades now Meshi-Zahav has led Zaka, one of Israel’s leading emergency response operations, both at home and worldwide. In addition to providing emergency response services and assisting in search and rescue operations, Zaka also helps in the grim task of finding and identifying body parts following terror attacks, air crashes and other disasters.

I met Meshi Zahav a number of years ago and will never forget the following story he told:

Following the devastating earthquake that struck the island of Haiti in 2010, an eight story university building collapsed in Port-au-Prince and trapped eight students underneath the rubble. The students’ cries could be heard from outside and the Haitian military did everything they could to locate the young Haitians.

Soon after the rescue operation began, members of ZAKA, a leading Israeli rescue and recovery NGO, were dispatched to the scene and took control. The six-man Israeli delegation had arrived in Haiti aboard a Mexican air force Hercules, immediately after completing their work in the recovery and identification efforts following a helicopter crash in Mexico City, which had occurred days before the earthquake in Haiti.

They quickly made their way to the university building and after 38 hours of working around the clock with the Mexican military delegation and other Jewish volunteers from Mexico, they succeeded in rescuing the students alive from the rubble. The collapse took place on a Saturday, the Jewish Sabbath, and amid the wreckage and chaos, the ZAKA delegation took time out to recite Shabbat prayers. This led to the strange sight of Jewish Orthodox men wrapped in prayer shawls standing amongst the destroyed structures.

At that point large crowds of Haitians gathered at the site and stared in shock at the men as they prayed facing Jerusalem. They told the Israelis that they looked like angels who had come to save their fellow countrymen. When the prayers ended, the local people crowded around the ZAKA delegation and kissed their prayer shawls.

The prize selection committee said in a statement that Meshi-Zahav has made an “outstanding” contribution to advancing assistance at disaster events and creating unity in Israeli society while having “a sense of purpose and a true belief in the need to build bridges and hold dialogue.”









						A fitting winner of the 2021 Israel Prize: Yehuda Meshi Zahav
					

One moving story showing the important contribution of Zaka, the organization founded by Meshi Zahav. Opinion.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Deni Avdija named to NBA’s Rising Stars team*
*20-year-old Washington Wizards player had an up-and-down rookie season,
in part because of contracting COVID-19*

JTA — As he tries to acclimate to the NBA, Deni Avdija got some much-needed good news: The Israeli first-year pro was picked for the Rising Stars Challenge featuring the league’s 20 top rookies and second-year players.

Avdija, the Washington Wizards’ No. 1 draft pick this season and No. 9 overall, was to represent the World Team against a US squad during All-Star Weekend. But due to COVID-19 restrictions, they won’t play the game this year, as the All-Star events are condensed into just one day of activities on March 7 in Atlanta.

The league’s assistant coaches voted for the Rising Stars representatives.
Avdija, 20, has had an up-and-down rookie season, in part because of contracting COVID-19, which sidelined him for three weeks in January. Shortly after he returned to action, the 6-9 forward lost his spot in the starting lineup. (Avdija had started his first 16 NBA games in part because of injuries to veteran players.)

His coach, Scott Brooks, said he hasn’t lost faith in his prized rookie.

“Rui [Hachimura] and Deni are a big part of our future,” Brooks said Wednesday after practice, also noting the team’s No. 1 draft pick from 2019. “Deni hasn’t played as well as he started the season, but that’s also part of being a young player. You have to be able to fight through it. Adversity helps. Everybody goes through it.”

Avdija is averaging 6 points and 4.6 rebounds in 21 minutes per game.

“I’ve learned a lot of things, faced against a lot of good players — all in all it made me a better player,” Avdija told reporters on Wednesday. “I’m doing whatever I can to help the team win and what the coach needs me to do on the floor.”













						Israeli Deni Avdija named to NBA’s Rising Stars team
					

20-year-old Washington Wizards player had an up-and-down rookie season, in part because of contracting COVID-19




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coding academy offers free tech training for Olim - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

Israel Tech Challenge offers eligible new immigrants two free programs that give them a foothold in the high-tech industry




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Jewish Agency to develop programs for Aliyah of medical professionals
					

“This is the time to strengthen Israeli society, including through the arrival of hundreds of new olim doctors who will join medical teams working day and night on the Covid-19 health crisis.”




					www.jpost.com
				




Of course Palestinians will be excluded.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Coding academy offers free tech training for Olim - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> Israel Tech Challenge offers eligible new immigrants two free programs that give them a foothold in the high-tech industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Agency to develop programs for Aliyah of medical professionals
> 
> 
> “This is the time to strengthen Israeli society, including through the arrival of hundreds of new olim doctors who will join medical teams working day and night on the Covid-19 health crisis.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Palestinians will be excluded.



Actually depends, 'Olim' usually applies to Jewish immigrants,
but also those who marry Israeli Jews,  Israeli Arabs  etc.


----------



## rylah

*Rethinking the Future: Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution*

*'The Rabbi of the Nations' | Rabbi Oury Sherki with Att. Tamir Dortal | About Meaning *

Quote of the day:

"The secular public are orthodox in Israel.
There're almost no 'reform-seculars', there're 'orthodox-seculars'.
As if to say, the secular is one who doesn't  implement Judaism along its details, when for him/her Judaism is the orthodoxy - that's the norm in Israel. Therefore the thought that orthodoxy is not accepted by the majority of population in Israel, what they try to disseminate,
is simply incorrect. The orthodoxy is the legitimate Judaism, in the eyes of almost all the population in Israel."

...About 10 years ago I've asked myself a question that very much bothered me - why is the
process of redemption stuck? And I've noticed that, it can be said, the main inhibition to the processes of redemption - is the value argument between the Right and the Left."

- Rabbi Oury Sherki​(Hebrew only)


----------



## rylah

*From Israel Advocacy to Aliyah - 12 Cities in Israel Podcast*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Women in bras confront Ultra-Orthodox Jews protesting against Eurovision*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Women in bras confront Ultra-Orthodox Jews protesting against Eurovision*



Sounds awful!!

How many honor killings occurred?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  *Who Are The Israelis? *
SUBTOPIC:  Protesters
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Usually I get your point... Not this time. 



P F Tinmore said:


> *Women in bras confront Ultra-Orthodox Jews protesting against Eurovision*


*(COMMENT)*

This is an Israeli "domestic matter." What is your point here?
* 



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pallywood photo op.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Sacrificial Pally children for a photo op. 

You folks couldn't find any young females to parade in front of the cameras?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>








Stop building with no permits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

As Israel-haters, the mainstream media, television medical dramas, and certain long-past-their-used-by-date comedy shows would have you believe that Jews only care about the lives of their fellow Jews, real life continues to show the opposite is the case:









						Jewish Nurse Breastfeeds Palestinian Arab Baby. And It's Not Even The First Time.
					

A nurse at Jerusalem’s Hadassah Medical Center breastfed the infant daughter of a woman who was seriously injured in a car accident Saturday.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  *Who Are The Israelis? *
> SUBTOPIC:  Protesters
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* Usually I get your point... Not this time.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women in bras confront Ultra-Orthodox Jews protesting against Eurovision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is an Israeli "domestic matter." What is your point here?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Probably an attempt at ridicule in response to Rabbi Sherki's video in post #3610
As in Israeli society is a caricature of Orthodoxy and Progressivism in a clash.
Typical of those who don't actually believe they understand both.

But this is misrepresentation of both ideologies by a fringe,
neither the fringe orthodox radicals represent their community
nor the feminists in Israel are that anti-orthodox as these girls in a bra.









						On receiving the Rabbi Kook Prize
					

Tel Aviv, which awards the prize, expresses in its name and history the Jewish renewal in our ancient Land.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




If Tel-Aviv, the "LGBT capital" is granting the Rabbi Kook Prize, what does it make of the whole anti-Israel narrative, and what  Rabbi Sherki said?


----------



## rylah

*Grandson born to Ari Fuld
Brit Milah ceremony held for grandson of Ari Fuld, the Israeli-American activist murdered in Gush Etzion terror attack.*





A circumcision ceremony was held Wednesday morning for the grandson of the late Ari Fuld, an American-Israeli activist and father of four who was stabbed to death in a terrorist attack in Gush Etzion in September 2018.

The eight-day-old baby, born to Fuld's daughter, Tamar, and her husband, Michaya, was named Ari Oz.

Religious Zionist Party chairman Bezalel Smotrich tweeted: "In thy blood, live . This is the little one who will be big. Ari Oz, the grandson of the hero of Israel, Ari Fuld. You're invited to get emotional and shed a tear with the wonderful Fuld family."

Yamina chief Naftali Bennett also offered his congratulations to the Fuld family, saying: "Tamar, the daughter of the hero of Israel Ari Fuld, who was murdered by a terrorist, has had a son. Israel will celebrate. Against our murderous enemies who spread death, we love life."

Bezalel Smotrich tweet:


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - Atah B'chulam (You're in everyone)*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*'Eden Meiri with Dudu Aharon *

Peaceful and relaxing Shabat to all house of Israel and friends!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  *Who Are The Palestinians?*
SUBTOPIC:  Settlement
⁜→ rylah, et al,

*BLUF:*  I'm not quite sure the intent behind the cartoon; but I am sick'n'tired of hearing this talk about "illegal" settlements.



rylah said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

The pro-Palestinian claimants always seem to forget three important facts. When you raise these issues, 

◈  There was an Israel Administrations already in place at the time HM King Hussein "announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  There was NO Arab Palestinian Government in place to take over.​​◈  In order to be "illegal." the Occupying Power must have used Deportation or Force to move the population. ​​◈  The definition of a crime _(making it "illegal")_ can NOT be altered to meet the whim of an opposing entity; even if the entity was not party to the original order.  The Arab Palestinians agreed to the Rome Statutes, and thus must abide by them as a consequence.       ​​See References Below with links.
​*



*
Most Respectfully,
R
____________________________________
​


			
				Deportations said:
			
		

> *ARTICLE 49**  [ Link ]  *​
> ​
> Individual or mass *forcible transfers*, as well as *deportations* of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power or to that of any other country, occupied or not, are prohibited, regardless of their motive.​
> ​
> Nevertheless, the Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement. Persons thus evacuated shall be transferred back to their homes as soon as hostilities in the area in question have ceased.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power undertaking such transfers or evacuations shall ensure, to the greatest practicable extent, that proper accommodation is provided to receive the protected persons, that the removals are effected in satisfactory conditions of hygiene, health, safety and nutrition, and that members of the same family are not separated.​
> ​
> The Protecting Power shall be informed of any transfers and evacuations as soon as they have taken place.​
> The Occupying Power shall not detain protected persons in an area particularly exposed to the dangers of war unless the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.​
> SOURCE:  *Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.*​
> ​


​
​


			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> Article 7 (2d)​
> "Deportation or forcible transfer of population" means* forced displacement of the persons concerned by expulsion or other coercive acts* from the area in which they are lawfully present, without grounds permitted under international law; ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 4​
> ​


​
​


			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> Article 22 (2)  General Principle of Law → _Nullum crimen sine lege_​1. A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the Court. ​2.  The  definition  of  a  crime  shall  be  strictly  construed  and  shall  not  be  extended  by  analogy.  In  case  of  ambiguity,  the  definition  shall  be  interpreted  in  favour  of  the  person  being  investigated,  prosecuted  or  convicted. ​3.  This  article  shall  not  affect  the  characterization  of  any  conduct  as  criminal  under  international  law  independently of this Statute. ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 14​
> ​


​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  *Who Are The Palestinians?*
> SUBTOPIC:  Settlement
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  I'm not quite sure the intent behind the cartoon; but I am sick'n'tired of hearing this talk about "illegal" settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian claimants always seem to forget three important facts. When you raise these issues,
> 
> ◈  There was an Israel Administrations already in place at the time HM King Hussein "announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  There was NO Arab Palestinian Government in place to take over.​​◈  In order to be "illegal." the Occupying Power must have used Deportation or Force to move the population. ​​◈  The definition of a crime _(making it "illegal")_ can NOT be altered to meet the whim of an opposing entity; even if the entity was not party to the original order.  The Arab Palestinians agreed to the Rome Statutes, and thus must abide by them as a consequence.       ​​See References Below with links.
> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> ____________________________________
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Deportations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 49**  [ Link ]  *​
> ​
> Individual or mass *forcible transfers*, as well as *deportations* of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power or to that of any other country, occupied or not, are prohibited, regardless of their motive.​
> ​
> Nevertheless, the Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement. Persons thus evacuated shall be transferred back to their homes as soon as hostilities in the area in question have ceased.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power undertaking such transfers or evacuations shall ensure, to the greatest practicable extent, that proper accommodation is provided to receive the protected persons, that the removals are effected in satisfactory conditions of hygiene, health, safety and nutrition, and that members of the same family are not separated.​
> ​
> The Protecting Power shall be informed of any transfers and evacuations as soon as they have taken place.​
> The Occupying Power shall not detain protected persons in an area particularly exposed to the dangers of war unless the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.​
> SOURCE:  *Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 7 (2d)​
> "Deportation or forcible transfer of population" means* forced displacement of the persons concerned by expulsion or other coercive acts* from the area in which they are lawfully present, without grounds permitted under international law; ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 4​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 22 (2)  General Principle of Law → _Nullum crimen sine lege_​1. A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the Court. ​2.  The  definition  of  a  crime  shall  be  strictly  construed  and  shall  not  be  extended  by  analogy.  In  case  of  ambiguity,  the  definition  shall  be  interpreted  in  favour  of  the  person  being  investigated,  prosecuted  or  convicted. ​3.  This  article  shall  not  affect  the  characterization  of  any  conduct  as  criminal  under  international  law  independently of this Statute. ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 14​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

OK, so you posted all that stuff, but I don't understand how you can consider Israeli settlements/colonies to be legal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  *Who Are The Palestinians?*
> SUBTOPIC:  Settlement
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  I'm not quite sure the intent behind the cartoon; but I am sick'n'tired of hearing this talk about "illegal" settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The pro-Palestinian claimants always seem to forget three important facts. When you raise these issues,
> 
> ◈  There was an Israel Administrations already in place at the time HM King Hussein "announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank."  There was NO Arab Palestinian Government in place to take over.​​◈  In order to be "illegal." the Occupying Power must have used Deportation or Force to move the population. ​​◈  The definition of a crime _(making it "illegal")_ can NOT be altered to meet the whim of an opposing entity; even if the entity was not party to the original order.  The Arab Palestinians agreed to the Rome Statutes, and thus must abide by them as a consequence.       ​​See References Below with links.
> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> ____________________________________
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Deportations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 49**  [ Link ]  *​
> ​
> Individual or mass *forcible transfers*, as well as *deportations* of protected persons from occupied territory to the territory of the Occupying Power or to that of any other country, occupied or not, are prohibited, regardless of their motive.​
> ​
> Nevertheless, the Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement. Persons thus evacuated shall be transferred back to their homes as soon as hostilities in the area in question have ceased.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power undertaking such transfers or evacuations shall ensure, to the greatest practicable extent, that proper accommodation is provided to receive the protected persons, that the removals are effected in satisfactory conditions of hygiene, health, safety and nutrition, and that members of the same family are not separated.​
> ​
> The Protecting Power shall be informed of any transfers and evacuations as soon as they have taken place.​
> The Occupying Power shall not detain protected persons in an area particularly exposed to the dangers of war unless the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand.​
> ​
> The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.​
> SOURCE:  *Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.*​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 7 (2d)​
> "Deportation or forcible transfer of population" means* forced displacement of the persons concerned by expulsion or other coercive acts* from the area in which they are lawfully present, without grounds permitted under international law; ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 4​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 22 (2)  General Principle of Law → _Nullum crimen sine lege_​1. A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the Court. ​2.  The  definition  of  a  crime  shall  be  strictly  construed  and  shall  not  be  extended  by  analogy.  In  case  of  ambiguity,  the  definition  shall  be  interpreted  in  favour  of  the  person  being  investigated,  prosecuted  or  convicted. ​3.  This  article  shall  not  affect  the  characterization  of  any  conduct  as  criminal  under  international  law  independently of this Statute. ​
> SOURCE:  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*, page 14​
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so you posted all that stuff, but I don't understand how you can consider Israeli settlements/colonies to be legal.
Click to expand...


It’s obvious why you would falsely label settlements as “illegal” but you make no legitimate case for your slogans.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  *Who Are The Palestinians?*
SUBTOPIC:  Settlement
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* The answer to this requires → attention to detail.



P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so you posted all that stuff, but I don't understand how you can consider Israeli settlements/colonies to be legal.


*(COMMENT)*

Prior to May 1948 _(but after 1945)_, the Territories in question, west of the Jordan River, were overseen by the UN Trusteeship System, as a complete entity, and under the Administration of the UK.

Prior to 1945, the Territories in question, west of the Jordan River, were under a League of Nation Mandate, as a complete entity, and under the Administration of the UK.

After May 1948, the Mandate authority was terminated and momentarily placed in the Administration of the UN Palestine Commission.  But almost immediately after the Arab League jumped across their borders and were attempting to take extraterritorial jurisdiction over the newly formed State of Israel.

At no time did the: 

◈  Ottoman Empire, or the Vilayets of Beirut and Syria, allege the Jewish Agency of establishing illegal settlements or erecting colonial authority including (but not limited to):​
✦ The settlements established by the First Aliyah _(prior to the Ottoman Surrender)_, known in Hebrew as moshavot are: ​Rosh Pinna (1882, taking over and renaming the colony of Gei Oni established in 1878 and down to three families by 1882)​Rishon LeZion (1882)​
Zikhron Ya'akov (1882)
Petah Tikva (1882; reestablished after first attempt in 1878)
Mazkeret Batya (1883 established as "Ekron")
Yesud HaMa'ala (1883)
Gedera (1884)
Bat Shlomo (1889)
Meir Shfeya (1889)
Rehovot (1890)
Hadera (1891)
Ein Zeitim (1892)
Motza (1894)
Hartuv (1895)
Metula (1896)
Sejera (1899)
Yavne'el (1901)
Menahemia (1901)
Atlit (1903)
Giv'at Ada (1903)
Kfar Saba (1904)
◈  League of Nations Mandate Council allege the Jewish Agency of establishing illegal settlements or erecting colonial authority.​​◈  UN Trusteeship Council allege the National Council for the Jewish State of establishing illegal settlements or erecting colonial authority.​
At no time did the  Arab Palestinians rise up against and member of the Arab League and allege any party to the 1948 invasion of establishing illegal settlements, erecting colonial authority, or illegally annexing territory.  In fact, it was the exact opposite.  

At no time did the Arab Palestinian exercise any sovereign authority anywhere in the territory during the period 1517 to 1994 when the Oslo Accords agreed to extend full civil and security control over Area "A," and full control of the Gaza Strip in 2005.  *



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Aside from the typical appeal to emotion in an attempt to sidestep facts,
not sure you have any idea about what you're posting.

According to which law, detention and/or prosecution of minors is limited by age,
and/or defined as a war crime?





__





						War Crimes relating to child soldiers and other children that are otherwise associated with armed groups in situations of non-international armed conflict. An incremental step toward a coherent legal framework? - QIL QDI
					

Questions of International Law




					www.qil-qdi.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

*Bible scroll fragments among dazzling artifacts found in Dead Sea Cave of Horror*
*Parts of books of Nahum and Zechariah, world’s oldest woven basket, 6,000-year-old mummified child, Bar Kochba Revolt coins among stunning finds from daring Judean Desert rescue op.*

In a stunningly rare discovery, dozens of 2,000-year-old biblical scroll fragments have been excavated from Judean Desert caves during a daring rescue operation. Most of the newly discovered scroll fragments — the first such finds in 60 years — are Greek translations of the books of Zechariah and Nahum from the Book of the Twelve Minor Prophets, and are written in two scribal hands. Only the name of God is written in Hebrew in the texts.
The fragments from the Prophets have been identified as coming from a larger scroll that was found in the 1950s, in the same “Cave of Horror” in Nahal Hever, which is some 80 meters (260 feet) below a cliff top. According to an Israel Antiquities Authority press release, the cave is “flanked by gorges and can only be reached by rappelling precariously down the sheer cliff.”
Along with the “new” biblical scroll fragments from the Books of the Minor Prophets, the team excavated a huge 10,500-year-old perfectly preserved woven basket — the oldest complete basket in the world — and a 6,000-year-old mummified skeleton of a child, tucked into its blanket for a final sleep.









						Bible scroll fragments among dazzling artifacts found in Dead Sea Cave of Horror
					

Parts of books of Nahum and Zechariah, world's oldest woven basket, 6,000-year-old mummified child, Bar Kochba Revolt coins among stunning finds from daring Judean Desert rescue op




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

*An Israeli boy meets a Palestinian boy and discovers the truth isn't what he's told. | Over the Wall*


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Sheikh Finds Shelter in Jewish Settlement*


----------



## rylah

*Inon Kehati from "The Home" - OPP Episode #10*

"The Home is an organization open to all identities across the land, which works to develop inter-communal relations between the Jewish and the Palestinian residents of Judea, Samaria and Jerusalem, to promote activity on the basis of respect for people and the land, and to raise the issue of the political future of the Land of Israel for public discussion. 

The goal of is to create a gradual process from the bottom, between populations from the ground, that will lead to the emergence of a political outline for a joint future, prosperity, dignity, security and unity among the inhabitants of the land."


----------



## rylah




----------



## LA RAM FAN

I sure am grateful I don’t live in Israel.Who are the Israelis? Easy,I thought we had it bad here in America with the fascist dictatership we have here of wearing a mask in public but That’s nothing to what the people of Israel are going through now.Half the population has been vaccinated and the ones that don’t get threatened.


----------



## rylah

LA RAM FAN said:


> I sure am grateful I don’t live in Israel.Who are the Israelis? Easy,I thought we had it bad here in America with the fascist dictatership we have here of wearing a mask in public but That’s nothing to what the people of Israel are going through now.Half the population has been vaccinated and the ones that don’t get threatened.



You're reading too much tabloids.

Actually almost all the adults have already vaccinated by last month,
in record times, and  I know of no one who was ever threatened.
We volunteered for the elders in the family and for the society,
B"H most people have their minds and values straight.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Itay Levy - HaShfiyut Sheli *


----------



## rylah

*Zehavah Ben - Yeled Sheli*


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion: Giving It Everything | Vayikra 5781*

King Solomon says that: 

_“Anything that comes your way to do in life, give it with all your might.”_


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Of course,  if you  only hear supposed 'victims of Zionism' that can be the conclusion.
But that rather reveals what they mean by 'court' in such accusations,
and why anti-Zionists are so afraid of a real debate.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Well, vast majority of Israelis feel the exact opposite despite many attempts to raise panic.

All that Holocaust lexicon and comparisons are certainly not aimed at us.
It's like this party was formed for this one provocation for optics abroad.

Even when she doesn't simply lie, as in case of FDA's approval, she only says the most apparent things that were discussed a zillion times by every Israeli in private and public, but pretends its divine revelation no-one heard about, just to draw Israelis into a grotesque caricature of mindless sheeple, when the reality is, despite "2 Jews 3 opinions", we made an informed choice, as a society, long before the numbers could be used for any campaign.

But sure interesting, same people who demand Israel vaccinates PA and Hamas subjects,
judge it wrong for vaccinating its own citizens. No contradictions whatsoever...


----------



## rylah

A bit late but anyway...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>





RoccoR said:


> *BLUF:*  I'm not quite sure the intent behind the cartoon...




*Tonight, the Jewish settlement destroyed during the "disengagement"- renewed in the town of Sa-Nur *

*Samaria Council Chairman Yossi Dagan: A full right-wing government should correct the deportation nonsense and return to settle in northern Samaria.*

The core of Sa-Nur is re-establishing Jewish settlement in an evacuated locality in northern Samaria. During the night (Tuesday) the families of the new nucleus, men, women and children, returned to the evacuated settlement. The members of the nucleus began preparing the fortress in the place where they will live.

Together with the families, the former Knesset member and candidate of the Religious Zionist Party, Orit Struck, came to the settlement. In addition to the families of the renewed nucleus, and the families of the Chumash-Shanor evacuees, many dozens of youths came to the settlement who assist the nucleus members in establishing the settlement and renewing the Jewish settlement in northern Samaria.

The head of the Samaria Council, Yossi Dagan, this morning (Tuesday) called on the Israeli government to respond to the request of the nuclear personnel and allow the establishment of the settlement again. Dagan arrived at the scene and said, "I call from here, Masha-Nur, to all right-wing parties, a real right, a full right, this is a right that corrects the folly of deportation, the crime of displacing Jews from their homes and returns the residents of Ganim, Kadim, Chumash and Sa-Nur back home ''.

*Arutz Shev'a*


----------



## rylah

*Zohar Zacharov with Hayyim Tzipel - Mother If I Would*

These are the two winners of last year competition.
Song by Hanan Ben-Ari about Gush Katif...:

And again the same melody
That You used to sing a lullaby
It plays in the heart reminding things from there
There in front of the same sea when the sands were to me home
And the winds whispered that I was not alone

...and You held my hand and said "look to the skies"
promised a day will come and again we return here

Mama, if I only could heal the yearning
The memories yet burning the mind
The love didn't win neither the spirit
Mama if I only could believe You and not run away
The heart betrayed doesn't let me trust
Only the melody yet gives the strength

And again the same melody each year on summer
In the greenhouse grow orange flowers
As then also the kids grew slow
Almost everyone built a home
Only the names of the streets
They remember what was buried

...remember we sang in front the ark: _"If I forget You Jerusalem"_
cried out a day will come and we again return here...

We'll again return there, we'll again return there
Mama, if I only could heal the yearning...
We will again return there...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*2021 Elections: Religious Zionism has doubled its power*

*With the publication of the samples, the great story of the election is revealed: the religious Zionist public has doubled its power*







With the publication of the results of the samples tonight, it is revealed that the disturbing split between Naftali Bennett and Smutritz may have only done good for religious Zionism as a public. The two parties, Religious Zionism and the Right, succeeded in obtaining according to the results of the samples - 15 seats. An impressive achievement for the religious public.

Religious Zionism is one of the surprises of the current election, due to the fact that in all the polls before the election they swung around the blocking percentage, and in exceptional cases won five seats.

Tonight (Tuesday), the "Religious Zionist" party according to the results of the samples wins 7 seats. An achievement reached in the past by the "New Right" list, which united three parties of religious Zionism.

The Yaminah party, which received the backing of the Jewish Home Party, stood at a double-digit number in all polls, and according to the results of the polls receives about 8 seats - an achievement previously reached by Naftali Bennett when he ran alongside other parties, so despite falling out of the polls.

Currently, according to the samples, these will be the representatives of religious Zionism in the next Knesset:

In Religious Zionist party:
*1. Bezalel Smotrich *
2. Michal Waldiger
3. Itamar Ben Gvir
4. Simhah Rotman
5. Orit Struck
6. Avi Ma'oz
7. Rachel Zinkin

In the Yaminah party:
*1. Naftali Bennett *
2. Ayelet Shaked
3. Alon Davidi
4. Matan Kahana
5. Amichai Shikli
6. Nir Orbach
7. Knight Kara
8. Edith Silman









						בחירות 2021: הציונות הדתית הכפילה את כוחה - כיפה
					

עם פרסום המדגמים מתגלה הסיפור הגדול של הבחירות: הציבור הציוני דתי  הכפיל את כוחו




					www.kipa.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Post election tribute to Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook zts"l*
*As votes are counted, we should recall Rav Tzvi Yehuda's words: 'The building of Eretz Yisrael is accomplished by every segment of the Nation.' Op-ed.*






While all of the votes in the latest election have not yet been counted, the Religious Zionist (Dati Leumi or Dati Tzioni in Hebrew) community in Israel has reason to be pleased with the results. Since many Religious Zionists vote for the Likud, Shas, Blue and White, United Torah, and other parties, the fourteen-or-so seats garnered by Smotrich and Bennett don’t reveal the true size and strength of the Dati-Leumi community, whose ideology is based on the spiritual inspirations of Rabbi Avraham Yitzhak HaKohen Kook and his son, HaRav Tzvi Yehuda, who was born in Seder Night.

After the Six-Day War, it was the students of HaRav Tzvi Yehuda who founded the Jewish communities (aka "settlements) in Judea and Samaria, Gaza, and the Golan. His students also established the myriad of yeshivot, ulpanot, and the Dati-Leumi educational system which produces the ideological and spirited young people who adhere to the foundations of Torat Eretz Yisrael, which HaRav Tzvi Yehuda termed, “HaTorah HaGoelet” – the Torah of Redemption. And it was his students, Rabbi Zalman Baruch Melamed and Yaacov Katz (“Ketzele”) who founded _Arutz 7,_ an important beacon of Religious Zionism.

In honor of HaRav Tzvi Yehuda, here are just a few of his teachings, taken from my soon-to-be-published book, “Like Father, Like Son”:

*“My Father said that since groundless hatred caused the destruction of the Second Temple, to bring about the Temple’s rebuilding, we have to increase unlimited love. This love is not dependent on anything. It is like God’s unconditional love for Israel. This love exists regardless of any shortcomings in the beloved, or without any conditions that have to be met. Even with all of the deficiencies and imperfections in people, love must be total. There can be great differences in personalities, or disagreements in learning, or debates over the right thing to do, but true Ahavah (love) transcends all of this and surrounds all of the Jewish People, like the eternal love of God for His people.”

*“The Geula (Redemption) stands in contrast to the Galut, our exile from the Land of Israel. Geula is the opposite of Galut. What is Galut? An aberration. For instance, in our normal state, we need to be here, the entire Nation of Israel in the Land of Israel. And all of Eretz Yisrael needs to be in our possession. Baruch Hashem, the Lord’s blessing is now shining upon us, increasing, little by little, in gradual stages: immigration, Statehood, victory in wars, more Aliyah, Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria, economic boom, and the like. The process unfolds in natural stages. Just as Hashem can bring the Redemption through miracles, He can do it without miracles, in a simpler way, through a natural process, via the conquest, settlement, and development of Eretz Yisrael. The Redemption which is unfolding before us now, which we can clearly see with our eyes, appears in stages – not all at once.”

*“The Jerusalem Talmud teaches that the Redemption comes about, ‘Little by little, like the dawning of the day,’ (Berachot 1:1). The Redemption unfolds in gradual stages. As major step in the process is the establishment of Jewish sovereignty of Eretz Yisrael. Until our time, it was not clear how this would occur. Now, thank God, it is crystallizing and progressing before our eyes. The days of Mashiach encompass a great number of stages, as our Sages reveal in the expression, ‘Two thousand years of Mashiach’ (Sanhedrin 97A and B). This is also implied in the expression which we say toward the end of the Shacharit prayer, ‘The years of Mashiach.’

"The ingathering of the exiles, and the restoration of Jewish sovereignty over Eretz Yisrael – Medinat Yisrael – are clear steps in the process and revelations of Mashiach. The revelation of the Exile’s end began to appear with the settlement of the early moshavim, as our Sages teach, ‘There is nothing more revealing of the end of the Exile than this, as the Prophet says, ‘But you, O mountains of Israel, you shall shoot forth your branches and yield your fruit to My People Israel, for they will soon be coming’ (Ezekiel, 36:8). Rashi explains, ‘When Eretz Yisrael gives forth her fruits in abundance, the end of the Exile is near, and there is no surer sign of the end of the Exile than this’ (Sanhedrin 98A).

"This is clearly happening today. We see the blessing on the Land and on her fruits – grapes, bananas, oranges – each day we hear of greater agricultural success. Just yesterday, the Land was a desert, and today we export fruits to all the world! This is a quiet miracle of the days of Mashiach. We have to accustom ourselves to see this as the work of Hashem. Likewise, with the great immigration of our People and the restoration of Jewish sovereignty over our Land – these are all aspects of Mashiach orchestrated by the Master of the World, the Causes of Causes. The restoration unfolds every day. The Master of the Universe is not idle, God forbid. Today, we are in the middle of the road, in spite of all the complications which will all be worked out over time.

"Medinat Yisrael is the statehood of the days of Mashiach, which begins with revealed events and concludes with hidden matters like the revival of the dead. There is no contradiction between these two facets of our Redemption, the revealed and the secret. For we are dealing with our unique Divine Nation, with the Statehood of Am Yisrael, a normal State which must weather the all sorts of trials, and with this, a State where prophets will once again roam. The Redemption doesn’t only evolve through obvious miracles. We also experience the quiet miracles of a desert land yielding bushels and bushels of fruit, of cities built on sand dunes and swamps, and of a Nation reborn in the ancient Land. All of this is a part of Mashiach. And it is happening now.”

Continue reading:








						Post election tribute to Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook zts"l
					

As votes are counted, we should recall Rav Tzvi Yehuda's words: 'The building of Eretz Yisrael is accomplished by every segment of the Nation.' Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Zohar Zacharov - HaGvarim Bochim B'Laylah*

Avner Gedassi song:

_"The men are crying at night their voice not heard
The men are crying at night a disappearing cry
The men are crying at night there's nothing to hide

He who has paid a high price neither has a price
Who hears who knows a man can't cry out from the ground!"_


----------



## rylah

*Narkis and Miri Mesikah - Mosheh (Moses)*

Life spread on the table
It doesn't interest us
You wanted to bring a message
But the wall is standing between us
Everything freezes standing in shadow

You would try more
This heart heard everything
Stubborn stubborn this heart
Wants to get out but the waters
As a wall and no one answers

Quickly
You will be our eyes
So the heart already opens
Everything freezes standing in shadow
Return quickly

Remember we stood between walls of water
We saw everything happen
Now everything stands in shadow
Return quickly

As once
You would run an entire desert

Eventually we went out because of You
But You are the last one who didn't see the land
Turning into the ember of our life
You saw a country from afar

Now everything turned into a habit
The yearning already passed
What was burning inside the heart, remained in You
But for us everything is frozen standing in shadow

Quickly, You will be our eyes...
As once, You would run an entire desert


----------



## rylah

*The Water Authority will provide only Groundwater till after Passover,*
*no fear of Chametz*

From Wednesday, until after Passover, the Water Authority will supply water from groundwater without fear of chametz. This follows a request from the chairman of Torah Judaism party, MK Mosheh Gafni, from the director of the Water Authority.

He said, "A large public is careful not to use the water on Passover that comes from the Sea of Galilee through the national carrier because they are in the open and may contain chametz, the proposed solution is to use water that comes from the ground."









						רשות המים תספק עד לאחר חג הפסח מים ממי קידוחים, לא חשש חמץ
					





					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Update your Haggadah!*
*We should regard the events of our times as the continuation of the same process that began with the Exodus from Egypt.*






If you want to observe the mitzvot of this coming Pesach properly, you should add to the Haggadah the story of the ingathering of the exiles over the last century, the story of the liberation from the yoke of British and Turkish rule, and that of the successful struggle against our enemies since the establishment of the State of Israel and to this day.

According to our Sages, telling of the present-day miracles is the most basic duty of the night of the Seder. The Rebbe of Chabad once wrote that this is the interpretation of the obligation written in the Mishnah: "In every generation, a person must see himself as though he himself came out of Egypt." We should regard the events of our times as the continuation of the same process that began with the Exodus from Egypt.

The Rebbe spoke in 1990 about the Exodus of Russian Jews after their 70 years of imprisonment behind the iron walls of Communist rule in the Russian bloc countries. He also spoke of the vanquishing of Saddam Hussein, that great enemy of the Jews. Therefore, we bless God in the Passover Haggadah, saying: "Blessed are You, HaShem our God, King of the Universe, who liberated us and liberated our ancestors from Egypt."

This is exactly what the prophets Jeremiah and Isaiah teach us. Jeremiah says, "Therefore, behold, the days come, said the Lord, that it shall no more be said: 'As the Lord lives, Who brought the children of Israel out of the land of Egypt,' but: 'As the Lord lives, Who brought the children of Israel from the land of the north, and from all the countries whither He had driven them'; and I will bring them back into their land which I gave unto their fathers." (Jeremiah 16, 14-15. Brachot 13).

Jeremiah does not invalidate the positive mitzvot in the Torah of remembering the Exodus from Egypt, he upgrades it. He tells us that the story of the guidance of Hashem and His governance in our time describes His greatness and His guidance of our world in a much better way. Aliyah from 102 countries is much more miraculous and amazing than the immigration to Eretz Israel from one country, Egypt.

The story of redemption after 1,900 years of exile in which we survived as a people is much more astounding than the redemption after 210 years of Egyptian exile in which we kept our identity.

The story of the conquest of our country in our times with such a small number of fighters who had not used weapons in 1,900 years is much more miraculous than the conquest of the country in the days of Joshua ben Nun with six hundred thousand armed men and the sons of Gad at their head.

Therefore, we say in the Passover Haggadah: "Therefore, we must thank, praise, acclaim, glorify, exalt, laud, bless, and elevate, He Who has done for our forefathers and for us all of these miracles. He took us out from slavery to freedom, from anguish to joy, from mourning to a holiday, and from darkness to a great light, and from bondage to redemption, and we will sing before Him a new song, Halleluiah."

Note the words "a new song". This means that new songs about miracles that are happening nowadays should be added to the Haggadah, of which songs have not been written yet. And so, we will feel the hand of God managing all of reality.

--

In the opinion of Rabbi Elazar ben Azaria, in the future we will not tell the story of the Exodus from Egypt, but rather of the liberation from all the countries where we were exiled for 1,900 years. As Jeremiah says: "(...) no more be said: 'As the Lord lives, that brought the children of Israel out of the land of Egypt,' but: 'As the Lord lives, that brought the children of Israel from the land of the north, and from all the countries..."

In the opinion of the Sages: “They countered: not that the Exodus from Egypt would be uprooted, rather the enslavement of Israel to foreign rule would be paramount, and the Exodus from Egypt secondary." Although they disagree as to whether we should still tell the story of the Exodus from Egypt today, there is no dispute that we should tell of the miracles of the recent generations.

There are those who do not tell the stories of miracles of our days because they were man-made and not by supernatural miracles. This is a mistake as Purim and Hanukkah also happened through men and we say the prayer "Al Hanissim" [about the miracles] about them. So, do we pray thanks daily: "for Your miracles that are with us every day", and these also are not supernatural miracles.

The truth is that when we make the blessing over bread "Who brings bread out of the land", we are thanking God even though the farmer sowed and harvested the wheat, the miller ground it and the baker baked the bread. Without them, we would not be able to make the blessing, and with them we bless our Father because he gives us the strength to make things. This is how it is in Purim and in Hanukkah and in our days.

Some don't tell these stories because they are not written in the Haggadah. And that's really not a good reason, as in our times we have been privileged to see things that many generations haven't merited. We've been freed from the enslavement of sovereigns who ruled us for 1,900 years, and almost the majority of the Jewish people are already in Eretz Yisrael. In the days of the authors of the Haggadah, these things had not yet happened, but they wrote in the Haggadah that we should sing a new song about them.

In the Rebbe's other talks he brings many other examples of the miracles of redemption that take place today. In a conversation he had with our Master my father [Rav Mordecai Eliyahu ztz"l] and Rabbi Avraham Shapira ztz"l, he mentioned the Gemara which says that the fact that the Land of Israel which was a wilderness for 2,000 years is now providing plentiful fruit is a sign of Exile’s end. "And Rabbi Abba said: You have no clearer sign of the end of the Exile than this, as it is said, (Ezekiel 36) "But you, mountains of Israel, you shall shoot forth your branches, and yield your fruit to My people Israel; for they are close to coming." Rashi interprets this to mean: "when the land of Israel will give her fruit bountifully, then the end [of the Exile] is near, and you have no clearer sign of the end." (Sanhedrin 98/a). And for that we have to be thankful.

The Rebbe also brings the story of the changing attitudes of the nations who acted towards us with anti-Semitism and now have adopted a fairer and more respectful attitude. Also, of the startling changes leading to most countries in the world signing nuclear disarmament agreements, agreements in which 80% of the world's nuclear, biological and chemical weapons were dismantled. That is the fulfillment of the prophecy of "and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks; nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war anymore." And although there is still room for progress, same as the Exodus from Egypt which did not solve all problems - slowly but surely, we have advanced towards the Land of Israel and Jerusalem and the Kingdom of the House of David.

--

The practical application of this Halacha is that each of us on the Seder night should tell the story of his family who came from wherever it was, the story of their settling in Eretz Yisrael, the participation of the family members in defending the Land. Tell this story with the story of the entire people and of the entire country. Tell it in the manner of "beginning with condemnation and ending with praise" - from the exile and the holocaust and the weakness, to rebirth and victory and heroism. And the more one tells – more is he praised.









						Update your Haggadah!
					

We should regard the events of our times as the continuation of the same process that began with the Exodus from Egypt.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

When they all want to be us, but can't stand we actually exist...









						Jewish TikToker Accused of Cultural Appropriation of...Matzah Ball Soup
					

A Jewish woman on TikTok has posted this delicious video showing the making of Moroccan matzah ball soup. You won't believe what happens next




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*A breathtaking view of the Yizr'ael Valley in northern Israel*







			https://twitter.com/StandWithUs


----------



## rylah

*Relax and get ready for Pesach*
*Chava Dumas teaches essential steps to make your Pesach preparations fun.*






Are you stressed when you even think about Pesach (Passover) cleaning? Are you in a situation this year which makes preparing for the Passover holiday particularly difficult? Do you see the month or two before Pesach as a time of bondage, and the Passover seder as freedom from Pesach cleaning?

All that can change! This is not the way preparations for Pesach were meant to be!

The Jewish People are celebrating their connection to Hashem (G-d), their freedom from Egyptian bondage, and their becoming a nation. It's a time of great joy and celebration! We are meant to be filled with gratitude for the precious gift of life and for the abundance of blessing!

Chava Dumas explains that there are two goals in the huge task of preparing for Passover. The short term goal is to rid the house of hametz (leavened products, including bread, crackers, pasta, and more). This is not to be confused with "spring cleaning," though many families try to refresh their homes top to bottom prior to Pesach.

The second goal is creating a legacy for our children. We want them to have special, warm, and fond memories of the Pesach seder, of the whole holiday, and even of the month-long preparations. If we spend our time cleaning while angry, while full of stress, and while yelling at the family for eating, the memories our children will have are bound to be negative.

Chava teaches us how to do the preparations in small bites, in an organized fashion, keeping in mind the big picture. We are not slaves to Pharaoh while getting ready for Passover; we are G-d's holy nation, doing an important mitzvah (commandment), and therefore should be full of joy.

Listen on:








						Relax and get ready for Pesach
					

Chava Dumas teaches essential steps to make your Pesach preparations fun.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Live: Passover sacrifice at foot at Temple Mount
					

Temple mourners practice sacrificing the communal Paschal offering and pray for the reinstitution of the true Passover sacrifice.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Yagel Haroush & Shir Yedidot Ensemble

Ydidi Ro'i Mekimi* is a poem composed by Rabbi Yisrael Nagara (1555 Safed - 1628 Gaza). The piyyut expresses the longing of the Jewish people in exile to their G-d as a flock that yearns for the guiding and supportive hand of the shepherd and for redemption.

Rabbi Yisrael Nagara was the rabbi of Gaza, buried there in an ancient Jewish cemetery, considered one of the greatest Hebrew poets of all time.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Are We in a Rush? | Pesach 5781*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Parent's reaction when Jewish and Arab children meet *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Attacking soldiers then whining after suffering the repercussions: It’s the Palestinian way


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking soldiers then whining after suffering the repercussions: It’s the Palestinian way
Click to expand...


They've never been any good at thinking out the consequences of their actions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking soldiers then whining after suffering the repercussions: It’s the Palestinian way
Click to expand...

Israel stealing more land.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking soldiers then whining after suffering the repercussions: It’s the Palestinian way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel stealing more land.
Click to expand...

Israel recovering land from illegal Arab settlers.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Parent's reaction when Jewish and Arab children meet *



That's a misleading headline.

However despite the agenda of the movie to demonize Jews,
it actually proves the simple truth and wisdom of the Jewish grandmother - it was 'a sting'.

Because instead of showing kids from regular Arab and Jewish families, they mainly focus on this one traumatized Jewish family, and one that  neither represents a typical Arab one. While entirely omitting the normal shared daily life of Arab and Jewish kids, hanging around when they study for a degree or work together as employees or business partners.

Of course, the most apparent questions left unaddressed:


Despite everything, what Samir's Jewish mother knows, that prevents her from moving with her Arab father for all these years? What is usually the fate of those Jewish women who do?


And mainly,* why hide the normal Arab reaction?*


----------



## rylah

Mirit Greenberg, former miss Israel, just recently battled cancer.

Yesterday she received a surprise from her husband - a canopy and a vow renewal ceremony, in the Judean desert,  that made everyone shed a tear.

NEWSRAEL


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

* Narkis - Im Nin’alu*

Narkis Reuven-Nagar, born August 8, 1981, better known by the stage name "Narkis",
is an Israeli singer and songwriter.

Narkis grew up in a home she defines as a "traditional religious" in Netzer Hazani in Gush Katif, until the disengagement in the summer of 2005. She attended Givat Washington High School and later served in the IDF as a combat supporter in a communications corps company in the Givati Brigade.

After the disengagement of Gush Katif, Narkis moved to Tel Aviv, studied acting at SLA - the theater arts studio founded by Yoram Levinstein and led a secular lifestyle. During this time she worked on an album in English. In 2008 she recorded the album, but eventually decided to shelve it.

After making trips to Brazil and India, she abandoned her secular lifestyle, did Teshuvah and moved to Sefad. For a time she stopped playing and did not listen to music at all. According to her, following her Teshuvah, she asked for and received the blessing of her Rabbi,
Rabbi in one of the closed Hasidic courts in Sefad to perform.


----------



## rylah

_*"You make known to me the path of life; in Your presence there is fullness of joy; at Your right hand are pleasures forevermore."  (Psalm 16:11)*_

Photo by Eyal Asaf, Makhtesh Ramon, Road 40.

NEWSRAEL


----------



## rylah

Thousands at Western Wall for traditional Passover priestly blessing ceremony
					

In stark contrast to last year, when only a symbolic 10 people were permitted to participate, rolled back virus restrictions allow masses to reach Old City site




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*MK Betzalel Smotrich: "Israel will return to Gaza. 
It's not a question of if, but when"*









						סמוטריץ' "ישראל תחזור לעזה. זו לא שאלה של אם, אלא מתי"
					

רגע לפני הבחירות, ראש מפלגת הציונות הדתית, בצלאל סמוטריץ', מסביר את הפרידה מבנט וסוגר איתו חשבון, יוצא נגד תגובות הימין לאיחוד עם בן גביר, ומסמן יעדים לממשלה הבאה



					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah

Yesterday (Tuesday), 'Im Tirtzu' activists took advantage of the Election Day and helped restore the portion of the ancient 3,200-year-old Biblical site of Joshua's alter in Samaria, that was destroyed by the Palestinian government last month.

IM TIRTZU


----------



## rylah

*10,000 Jews came today to Joshua's ancient altar *

Children and adults visited Mount Ebal in Samaria today (Monday), and also visited the altar of Joshua Ben-Nun, which was vandalized last month by the Palestinian Authority.

As reminder, a Palestinian contractor smashed the stones of the place and the documentation of the incident caused a stir in Israel and around the world. The Samaria Regional Council promoted the restoration of the place and today for the first time held a huge event at the place in the presence of thousands of people.

"We invite the general public to come and enjoy the national parks, heritage sites, wineries and nature sites, enjoy a breathtaking view, Samaria is open to everyone 25 minutes drive from Tel Aviv," says Yossi Dagan, head of the Samaria Regional Council.

Referring to the thousands who came to the first festival on Mount Ebal and the altar of Joshua, Dagan said: "They are destroying and we are building, they are trying to erase history and we are restoring and preserving the world history and historical sites of the Jewish people, the thousands who come today prove He will have a glorious future for all his land. "

Tonight and tomorrow, the festivals and celebrations at nature and heritage sites throughout Samaria are expected to continue. Among other things, free abseiling over Har Bracha, star gazing and an overnight parking lot in Elon Moreh, spring celebrations in northern Samaria and the Samaria track competition will be held this Friday in memory of Esther Horgan.



			https://www.inn.co.il/news/472303


----------



## rylah

*Shim'on Sibony sings from the Hagadah...*

_"In haste we went out of Egypt..."_


----------



## rylah

*A Jew from Judea meets a Samaritan from Samaria*

(Comment)

Very interesting to see how Samaritans manage their publicity as a community, 
I think one has to 'read between the lines' to understand the current trend.

Are the likes of Sulha and The Home just the first signs
of a growing alternative grassroots movement in Judea Samaria?


----------



## rylah

*Second intermediate day of Passover at the Temple Mount: 
overall of 574 Jews ascended the mountain today*

Students For The Temple Mount


----------



## rylah

*For the first time in years, official Minhah prayer was held at the Temple Mount*

Today we were privileged to offer a Minhah prayer in Minyan together on the Temple Mount. A full prayer in the Minyan with a public messenger returning to the Shatz. Prayer according all its details and grammar, including for the first time in our lives we answered to  the public messenger "Blessed be the glory of His majesty from the world to the world" for all the blessings of the 'Amidah, exciting.

In all the decades I have ascended the Temple Mount,  I didn't merit to pray Minyan openly. The policemen looked at us and knowingly allowed full prayer. Including those who blessed the sick.

All the state's arguments in the 54 years of the appeals to the High Court against formalizing  prayer at the Temple Mount for Jews , were rolled to the winds, in the face of a quorum of Jews praying openly and peacefully, including the special blessings that can only be said on the Temple Mount.

This is the most significant advance in the rights of the Jews at the Temple Mount since the destruction of the Second Temple. It is not possible to withdraw from this. The Temple Mount is in our hands!

All respect to the joint Temple Mount headquarters and the police who enable the upheaval of Jewish prayer in Minyan and proudly in the open at Temple Mount. You have bypassed the State Attorney's Office and the High Court in a big way.

Att. Avi'ad Visuli


----------



## rylah

*Keren Peles with 'Eden Darsu, Doron Talmon, Nasrin Bracha Kadri and Neta Barzilai*

"... Nothing happened I just woke up late
A twisted world, the heart straight up raised its hands
Even when I dreamed of flying and climbed the mountain
Every time someone closed the skies

Between the big waves and the tornado that is now
The silence already hurt my lips

Fears this is not the way to live
If there is no smoke
Only time burns..."


----------



## rylah

Thousands visit the Cave of the Patriarchs
					

Hall of Isaac and Rebecca opens to Jews in honor of the Passover holiday. 'There's room for everyone at the Cave of the Patriarchs,' Kiryat Arba-Hebron leader says.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				












						New hiking trail to be dedicated in the Binyamin Region
					

Trail to be dedicated in memory of family killed in tragic car crash en route to family outing.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				












						Heavy traffic jams have been reported across Israel today,... | NEWSRAEL
					

Heavy traffic jams have been reported across Israel today, due to the Holiday of Passover. ״This amount of traffic has yet to be seen here״, said...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

*15 Ways In Which Today's Miracles Are Greater Than The Exodus*
*Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu |Tchelet Girls School | Nissan 5771*

There's an obligation to tell every Seder night, not only the miracles done to our  forefathers, but also to us. The we say "Blessed are You HaShem that redeemed us and redeemed our ancestors". Meaning what we went out of Egypt, each in his exile. We say 'Who did to us and our acestors", so I've gathered a list of 15 things in which is the redemption in our days, meaning all that happels the gathering of the exiles in our days, building of the land and more, is more than what was in the exodus from Egypt. That's what the verse says: _"and it shall no longer be said, "As the Lord lives, Who brought up the children of Israel from the land of Egypt; But, "As the Lord lives, Who brought up the children of Israel from the northland and from all the lands where He had driven them," and I will restore them to their land that I gave to their forefathers." (Yirmiyah 16:14-15). _The Gemara says it's not that the exodus will be forgotten, it's that it secondary to what's happening in our days. So how is that secondary, meaning it has to be more. People say 'but we don't see miracles here!'. So that You can see the miracles with Your own eyes we'll talk about that.

It's important to remember to talk about these 15 things, that are more a miracle than in getting out of Egypt. And then if anyone writes of it a song, of course we'll 'make a new song of it', please remember we're only applying what's written in the Gemara, that enslavement of empires will be the main, and the exodus secondary. Meaning that what we have today, that we freed from the rule of empires, that's the main, and what was during exodus is less than what's happening in our days.

*1.* Ya'avetz writes in introduction to the prayer book 'Beit Ya'akov' some 300 years ago: _"Who as a blind that doesn't see, there's no nation persecuted as ours, and all the ancient nations lost their memory, and us holding to G-d all of us live. A hand of circumstance did that? Live my soul, for through looking in these wonders, exalted for me more than any miracles and wonders that HaShem did to our ancestors in Egypt"._ Translation: Except for Haman and Hitler, in every generation there stood to annihilate us. Right? Every generation, blood libels, pogroms, looting, expulsion what wasn't there?  Meaning a Holocaust. We have to understand, we should have assimilated among nations, the fact of our existence itself, as in the times of Assyria. There's no Assyria, the world power where is Assyria, anyone  heard? Phoenicians, Sparta? 'Am Israel lives. Every generation they tried, Stalin died on that exact day he tried, on the day of Purim that year. So is Ahmadinejad, or when I was a boy Nasser used to declare proudly 'we'll throw the Jews into the sea', or during war of Independence, the head of the Arab league declared annihilation. That's a miracle, we don't notice this 'cause we got used, but it's a wonder, much greater than getting out of Egypt, when You look at the moment You don't see, but when You look from distance You see it.

*2. *Aside from attempting to destroy us, tried to convert us, since Antiochus, not to keep Shabat, against circumcision, right? And whoever disobeys murdered. People are supposed to fear, so with Romans, Christians, crusades, inquisition, how many families burnt alive? The nation could've been broken from that. In Europe and Russia You couldn't get a job without converting, and many unfortunately did, but the nation remained, even though they'd throw people to labor in Siberia for performing circumcision, they tried everything to erase our Jewish identity for 1900 years, but actually not a single letter was erased from Torah and the words of our sages, it's amazing, more than splitting the sea.

*3.* Ibn 'Ezra - why didn't Israel fight the Egyptians, they were 600,000 men and Egyptians were 600 chariots. And the answers he says :"the Egyptians were masters of Israel, and  that generation learned from childhood to suffer the burden of Egypt and its spirit is low. How could they fight their masters, and Israel were inconfident and not learned in war". Meaning a low spirit, and that's clear, 210 years of slavery, only after 40 years do they manage overcome their low spirit and enter the land of Israel, fight and conquer it, before that feared the giants. And really after 1900 years of exile we should've been much lower, and indeed that's what happened in Holocaust, and we shouldn't blame ourselves but its what happened. And despite that, just in 2 years we turned around to be as lions. This turn, in the exodus it took 40 years, here it took 2 years. Just 2 years from Holocaust to raise and fight Arabs in Sefad, in Jerusalem with almost nothing  but courage. How did we turn from the most low spirited nation into lions?

*4.* During Yehoshua's wars we conquered with 600,000 warriors, all above 20. In 1948 how many were we? In all the country, men, women and children. we were 650,000. How many among them warriors? Nothing, and against us, even beside the local residents who alone were more than 600,000, against us stood millions. How did we win 1 against 100, 5 against 10,000? During the Yehoshu'a conquest we weren't few against many, but in our conquest of '48 we were few against many.

*5.* It's written that Israel went out armed out of Egypt, they took weapons. When we fought in 48 we stood unarmed. The elders of Sefad tell me about this, they fought without guns, at best pistols per a station and counting each bullet. We had no armed vehicles like Arabs, and the ammunition against them as Arabs did. We didn't have a single plane like Egyptians were bombing us, only in the middle of the war we managed to get several used  ones to build something from parts.

*6*. During exodus Israel went out with great riches, and it's written that the loot from the sea was greater than that of Egypt. We went out in great money and gold. It gives You confidence, it allows You acquire what's needed to fight, it's a weapon in itself. When we came in 48, we have to understand, anyone who had money abroad came poor. I can tell You a whole hour. but in short, when Jews left Iraq, it was known, smart people, owners of shops and houses, people with everything they've got, any Jew who boarded a plane to  Israel, was checked, had he a ring it was taken, money in the pocket taken, nothing. Boarded the plane with nothing, left all the property. If a person sold a house and had money it was taken. Nothing, all Jews of Iraq left without a penny, including the wealthy people. Same in Egypt, Tunis, Morocco, not to mention Europe. And despite that, the Israeli Shekel is considered one of the most stable currencies in the world, more than the Rubel, more than the Dollar, Yen or Euro, it's a strong currency. The Israeli economy considered one of strongest, even now during corona, the entire world went down 6%, Israel went up 2%, that's it.

*7.* During exodus Israel went out against their will, and Israel complained about that to Mosheh all the time, even before the sea split, immediately after the 10 plaques. They used to complain to Mosheh how they preferred slavery and the vegetables of Egypt over dying in the desert. On the other hand, every one who came to Israel now, came according to will, no one was forced. Every Jew in the land of Israel immigrated out of will. Fact, what can You do. And this what's greater today than exodus, it's a turnaround. Because it turns to be a thing already carved in us, not external to us. Giving of Torah was external to us, forced as a mountain above our heads, exodus was external to us, in the spirit we really wanted to stay in Egypt. Entering the land half forced half willingly, Mosheh Rabbenu constantly facing the nation, not a simple process at all, eventually it happened. But all the process of immigrating to Israel and building it, simply came willingly. To explain how willingly? Those who immigrated, part of them were secular, not even because it's a commandment, because they wanted. Just that Torah turned to be so integral to us, written in us, part of our being. It motivates us, and it's much wondrous than what was in Egypt.

*8.* During exodus, only a fifth of Israel went out. Only one in five went out, 80% stayed there, 20% went out. And of course those who stayed assimilated. What's the percentage of Bnei Israel that went out of exile today? The demographic data says that 47% are here, in a moment passing 50%, and 53% are still in exile, while each year they join more and more. Meaning then just 20% went out, today we double them and more, isn't that more of a miracle? Not at first sight.

*9.* A leader - during exodus we had a leader, Mosheh is a leader with power. He grew in pharaoh's house, not in vain. So was Esther. for 5 years she learned how to be a leader in Xerox's house, the manners, politics, how to be a queen. He learned in pharaoh's house how to be a leader. And during the exodus we had an ultimate leader for 40 years leading in all situations. Standing against the pharaoh and winning him, he's a leader, no more a leader than him. Also a leader with very high spiritual abilities. What leader did we have now? Khm khm...correct khm khm...Herzel who was a leader for 4 years? Weizman? Ben Gurion who correct, was a leader, for a short period, but we're in a process that already lasts 140 years, from the first Aliyah till today, we didn't have no leader, who is that one leader to say ' this is a leader behind this process of Israel returning to its land'? Someone to point to and say he lead the process? The process started long before Herzel, and on the opposite when there was a great leader like the Vilna Gaon, Ba'al Shem Tov,Or HaHayyim,Rabbi Nahman,  it didn't succeed. It all came without leadership, the ingathering of exiles came without a leadership. Be it the Aliyah of Vilna Gaon students, it's the students, be it the 1st, 2nd or 3rd Aliyah, there was no one like Mosheh leading everyone. It's something coming literally from our dna. Isn't that miraculous to pay attention to this?

*10.* When we went out of Egypt there were 7 nations to fight in the land, today there were maybe 600-700,000 Arabs overall, why? Because for 1900 years the land was abandoned, exactly how Ramban describes in his commentary on Torah. When Ramban reaches the land of Israel 800 years ago, he sees an abandoned country, everything empty. And it's wondrous, it's not that it wasn't attempted to be settled, they tried to settle it but didn't succeed, who didn't try, Mamluks, Crusaders, Brits nothing. Not only that, it was all swamps and malaria, exactly as the verse says, specifically not to let anyone settle the land, so that it's ready for You. Which is exactly what You see in the UN partition plan, all the malaria ridden areas given to Jews, there the Jews settled specifically there. And slowly they based themselves and in 48 got rid of the Arabs. But to base themselves in position of power they needed partners, who were the partners? The mosquito, exactly as Torah says

*11*. During the Yehoshu'a Bin Nun conquests only one nation ran away, the Girgashi, the rest of the 7 nations stayed and fought us. And it wasn't an easy war. In our days, most of the Arabs just escaped. How did they run away, it's an understated wonder. In Sefad, at the beginning of Iyar months we woke up  it was silence, we didn't understand. We thought a trap, went up to the roofs and saw all Arabs of Sefad run away. All the fighting, and I've asked many commanders who themselves still can't understand the magnitude, not like that And they ran away from Jerusalem, Haifa, also Tel-Aviv, they ran from every place. And not just ran away but left everything, hot meals on fire, coffee  ready in the finjans, everything.There're all kinds of legends, even one that they feared an atomic bomb, but it's all nonsense. And that's exactly according to the verse. 500,000 Arabs ran away, and they say 80% didn't even see a single Jew. They also say there's a story about Arab leaders  telling them to leave not to get in line of fire when they destroy us, to run away and return in a week- complete idiocy, but historic fact.

*12. *Which nation helped us during exodus? 'Amon helped? Moav helped? Edom helped? Didn't even let pass. Sihon said we're with You? 'Og? Who did? No one was with us during exodus. What happend here? They voted for us. Balfour declaration, not that we were some sort of empire, we were spread around the world. The biggest empire declares the land of Israel is yours. Then San Remo, more nations make a decision to approve and sign it into law. And we're not a strong nation, nothing, the number of Jews in the land of Israel only 54,000 at most at the time. In 47, two thirds of UN vote in favor of establishing Israel. And as Balfour said,when laying the cornerstone of the Hebrew univ., that he didn't do it for us, rather for the world. That the blessing comes from there, the university, but also the Mount of Zion. Meaning the blessing of technological and also spiritual wisdom from Jerusalem, so said Balfour.

*But why did he say it? What great invention was invented by Jews at the time?
Many inventions, but there's one which I didn't know about.  There was a Jew called Hankin, born in Russia, a very talented physician. The Russians conditioned his employment on conversion to Christianity, he refused and was expelled. During the time there were two pandemics ruining the world, cholera and malaria. He went to Geneva and they refused to support him. Then he tried in Britain, which governed India, where the pandemic was high, and they agreed to send him there, so he actually found the cure, but only on paper, and they didn't give him any tools. Thus he had to produce it himself, tested it on himself, and gathered all the staff on his own after confirming it worked on him. So he vaccinated  tens of thousands in India, and succeeded very much. Where's cholera today? Then the governor of Bombay asked him to deal with malaria, and he succeeded finding  a vaccine for malaria as well, just in 3 months. But of course, great love of Israel, instead of  Nobel prize or two, he was accused of hurting people. Returned to Britain, the scientists fought for him and the govt eventually agreed to return him to India, where he entirely treated the pandemic. Every city should've had a street named after him, every history class should teach about him. Why not? I don't know...think for Yourselves, great love of Israel. So that's what Balfour saw, such a nation with all that passion and intent, without a state or any tools, succeed fighting two diseases that killed maybe a billion people, and instead they expel and spit at them. Give them a state, will be a blessing to humanity, and so indeed a blessing to humanity.

*13.* Writes Maharatz Hayout, by the way who is Maharatz Hayout? The grand grand grand father of todays first judge of the High Court, Esther Hayout, yes, yes, of her husband. Maharatz Hayout says 200 years ago:_" they want to make a people and nation from separate individuals, who lived among various nations and civilizations. There's no possibility in nature, to complete their ingatheing to be one nation"._ Meaning that he sees a miracle greater than all the miracles done in Egypt, is that You take people from 102 countries, all corners of world, Sephardic and Ashkenazi, Ethiopian, Russian, Polish, Hassidim and Mitnagdim, Yemenites and who not, and You manage to turn them into one people. He says it's more than all the miracles of Egypt.

*14. *Just to exemplify and expand , when we went out of Egypt we went out of one country. When Dvorah and Barak fight Sisra, what's the main theme of her song?_ Where are everyone, only half the nation fights? _Shimshon fights the Plishtim, tribe of Yehudah gives him in._ I'm fighting for You and You give me in?_ Then they split and it ended the kingdom, despite getting out of one single country we didn't mange to fight shoulder to shoulder. Now, despite all our arguments,yes only Bibi, only not Bibi, we fight in the same tank, in the same unit. Right, left, here, there all in one place. Isn't that a miracle?

*15.* Ya'arot Dvash says, in the exodus there were open miracles. When did HaShem do open miracles? When we were strong or weak? When Israel are skipping both articles, questioning whether maybe HaShem and Ba'al, either or both gods, prophet Elyahu makes them miracles. When Israel go out of 49 gates of impurity in Egypt, HaShem makes them open miracles, because they don't have the spiritual ability to see HaShem without that. But in the days of Mordechai and Esther, they've gone through a process of enforcement, the miracle goes trough Mordechai and Esther. There're no sort of sea splitting, or rocks falling from the skies, nothing supernatural. Natural miracles are much greater, they're made to a nation much more mature, through them. Not_ "HaShem will fight for You and You will be silent"_, that is for weak people. People like king David, the miracle happens through him. As Rambam writes, in the days of Mashiah there won't be supernatural wonders, everything will pass through us. It will be a miracle, but like the miracle of Purim. That's the miracle, that the miracle itself works through You. That's why it's said that Purim will never disappear, because what's revealed through You, happens every day. If You're capable of seeing the miracle in nature, then every day the sun rises, not only when_ "sun in Giv'on stand still"_. If You can see the miracle in nature, then You notice the sea everyday, You don't need for HaShem to come and split the sea for You, so  that You declare 'HaShem is G-d'. Both Ya'arot Dvash and Rambam say, that if You look, but You have to examine, You will see much greater miracles, revealing naturally.


----------



## rylah

*Sagiv Cohen -The Song of the Sea*

"On that day HaShem saved Yisrael from the hand of the Egyptians, and Yisrael saw the Egyptians dying on the seashore.  And Ysrael saw the great hand, which HaShem did to the Egyptians, and the people feared HaShem, and they believed in HaShem and in Mosheh, 
His servant."

* - **Shemot 14:30-31*


----------



## rylah

*The Jewish Point Daily Show*

Dov Lipman, Former member of the Israeli Knesset speaks about the reality of what we see as such hardships we're going through, the Coronavirusand the political stalemates.

Then he wonders what his great great grandparents would have thought about these "hardships" of ours.

Without minimizing these problems we live through, he thanks G-d for being in Israel, the Jewish state, that he is a part of this story, that he is able to deal with these hardships as a citizen of Israel.

Well said!







IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - SHARE NEWSRAEL!

Watch on:








						The Jewish Point Daily Show Dov Lipman, Former member of... | NEWSRAEL
					

The Jewish Point Daily Show Dov Lipman, Former member of the Israeli Knesset speaks about the reality of what we see as such hardships we are going...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


>



That looks nice.

I’d love to share, in these days of isolation.


----------



## rylah

*Why I'm Religious || Mayim Bialik*


----------



## rylah

*"Stop Bashing Israel!" said the Muslim to the Jews*

Prominent British-Muslim intellectual, Ed Husain, talks to Gadi Taub and Mike Doran about his efforts to promote normalization between Muslims and Israel.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*We have begun to count the 'Omer, and we have begun the countdown to forming a government*

*Elections remind us of democracy, Pesach reminds us that liberty
brings a goal and responsibility with it*






This was the worst time and the best time to hold elections. The worst time – because we are a Jewish state. There is a certain unique atmosphere just before Pesach, and it was destroyed this year.

By the way, it is also not desirable to hold elections on Yom Kippur Eve. It would have been possible to schedule these elections a little earlier or a little later. In these days before Pesach, there is a feeling of celebration, of unity, of family togetherness, especially after a year of corona isolation.

And there is also the important mitzvah of removing every trace of chametz through deep cleaning; the nation of Israel was preoccupied cleaning its homes, its cars, and everything else. I would not be surprised if the low voter turnout was connected to this. It's not very convenient to jump in the car and ride to the polling station just when you finish taking everything out of the refrigerator and all the food is in the living room.

But this was also the best time to vote, as we were reminded of the value of a coaltion. Because after all the divisions and denouncements, a night of holiness – the Seder night – arrived to usher in the broadest coalition. It's a truly unified coalition since more than 90% of the Jews in Israel celebrate it.

This year's Seder night reminds us that we have a story with a much deeper meaning than that found in the chapter about the fourth elections. We have a powerful common denominator, cultural richness that belongs to all of us, and a common mission that begins with the Exodus from Egypt and continues until today.

According to Wikipedia, the words most searched on the Internet in Israel prior to the latest elections were "Ka'arat Leil HaSeder" (Seder plate). This is clear proof that Pesach in the Land of Israel is a national coalition.

And this is the kind of story that, even if familiar to many, is worth reading again. In 1947, David Ben-Gurion spoke before a United Nations investigative committee that had arrived in Israel. He explained our connection to this land as follows:

"Three hundred years ago, a ship called the Mayflower set sail for the New World. This was a seminal event in the history of both England and America. But I want to know if there is a single Englishman who knows on what date the ship embarked and how many Americans know this. Do they know how many people were on board and what kind of bread they ate as they departed?

"And yet, 3,000 years before the Mayflower, the Jews left Egypt and every Jew in the world, including those in America and the Soviet Union, know the date they left was the 15th of Nissan. And everyone knows exactly what kind of bread the Jews ate: matzos. And until today, Jews throughout the world eat these same matzos on the 15th of Nissan - in America, in Russia, and in a multitude of other countries. And they tell the story of the painful experience of Jews when they went into Egyptian exile and of their redemption when they finally left. And they finish the story with this exhortation: this year we are slaves, next year we will be free. This year we are here, next year in Jerusalem, in Zion, in the Land of Israel. Such an innate longing is part of the nature of every Jew."

And yes, the Seder is behind us, but Shavuot is ahead of us! After 48 hours of holiness, of Shabbat and the first day of Pesach, we began to count. Day one of counting the Omer, two days, three days and so on until the holiday that marks the giving of the Torah, the festival of Shavuot. The counting of the Omer continues for seven weeks and connects these two festivals - Pesach and Shavuot.

There is an important principle here: the festival of Pesach may be a climactic moment in our history, but there is another climactic moment to come that's even greater. The Exodus out of Egypt leads to Mount Sinai. We did not gain freedom for its own sake, but rather from a desire to fill that freedom with content. Freedom is not only about rights or privileges, but also about responsibilities. Freedom was not just an end to our horrible enslavement to Pharaoh, but rather the beginning of our meaningful "enslavement" -- to values, to truth, to everything we would receive on Mount Sinai.

Everyone is invited to join in the counting.









						We have begun to count the Omer and we have begun the countdown to forming a government
					

Elections remind us of democracy, Pesach reminds us that liberty brings a goal and responsibility with i




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Just Keep Going | Seventh Day of Pesach 5781*

The Splitting of the Sea was a setup. 

There was no need to cross any sea in order to leave Egypt – if you look at the map, you can go from Egypt to the Sinai Peninsula without crossing any sea.  The verse says that G-d brought us back and places us in front of the sea, and in fact, Moshe himself had no idea what was about to happen. Moshe prayed to G-d to ask what to do. 

The people were stuck and didn’t know where to turn. There will always be seemingly insurmountable challenges, but G-d answers Moshe’s prayer by telling him: 

Tell the People of Israel to go forward.


----------



## rylah

*Stunning fairytale locations in Israel to whisk You away!*

The Golan Heights and the Galilee are blessed with many fairytale-like water elements.
"Among the streams and waterfalls of the North, Yo can go and find quiet and mesmerizing little spots that transport You to another place."

Picture 1: Banias waterfall in northern Israel near Mount Hermon
Picture 2: Sa'ar Falls in the Golan Heights

Source: Noam Chen - Photographer








IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - SHARE NEWSRAEL


----------



## rylah

*Queen Shlomzion*

Queen Shlomzion (Salome Alexandra) was one of only two women to lead the ancient empire and sought to make peace while in power. She settled the disputes between the Pharisees and Sadducees that permeated her kingdom during her husband Alexander Yannay's rule. Her successes in strengthening the borders and towns of Judea resulted
in her title of Shlomzion, which translates to 'peace of Zion'.

It was often said that during her rule, rain only fell over Judea on Shabbat, so as not to disturb the residents' work during the rest of the week.





*NEWSRAEL*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pally’s trying to steal land?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


A stolen Lebanese flag.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*What Real Partnership Looks Like*

 Muslim volunteers from United Hatzalah, an Israeli volunteer-based emergency medical service, decided to take all shifts during Passover so that Jewish volunteers could celebrate with their families. Beautiful! 

@UnitedHatzalah
 & 
@YosephHaddad


----------



## rylah

*Mother, daughter, and guest leave Mimouna to save a life*
*Trained EMTs including mother and daughter rush from celebration to attend to 35 year old mother who collapsed at a different Mimouna.*







On Sunday morning, just after 12:45 a.m., a 35-year-old mother of two collapsed during the traditional Mimouna celebration. The unfortunate woman had suffered a heart attack and fell unconscious in front of her family and friends.

Nearby, United Hatzalah volunteers Lipaz Hatuel, her husband Shmuel, her mother Shira Amsalem, and one of their guests, Eran Lev, were celebrating the Mimouna festival together at the home of Lipaz and Shmuel when all of their emergency phones began chirping simultaneously alerting them to the emergency taking place a few blocks from their current location.

Lipaz, Shira, and Eran rushed to their cars and sped to the address of the emergency, while Shmuel stayed behind to watch the children and entertain the family’s guests. “We ran out so fast that Lipaz didn’t even have time to change her shirt, which was a traditional garb for the festival,” said Shira.

Once at the scene, the three EMTs met with the ambulance team that was just arriving and joined together to perform CPR on the young woman. “We alternated performing compressions and providing assisted ventilation on the woman,” said Lipaz. “All the while, the woman’s children, who were both teenagers were hysterically screaming on the side as they watched the proceedings praying that we would save their mother. My mom, Shira, who in addition to being an EMT is a volunteer with United Hatzalah’s Psychotrauma and Crisis Response Unit, took them into a different room and began speaking with them in an effort to calm them down. The fact that she did this allowed us to work on the woman, and thankfully our efforts were successful, and after nearly an hour, the woman’s pulse came back and she began breathing once again.”

“The children were hysterical,” recounted Shira. “It took a long time and a lot of effort to calm them down and help them process what was happening. They had gone into emotional shock at seeing their mother collapse. I was saddened so much to see how much pain they were in. Thankfully, utilizing the techniques I have been trained with, and some of my own skills as a mother, I was able to finally calm them down. Once their mother’s pulse came back, I was able to relay that information and that helped them further. I am so thankful that the CPR was successful and that their mother would come back to them.”

Speaking about what it is like to respond to medical emergencies with her own family members Shira smiled with pride and said: “It is really uplifting to see how brave and strong my daughter is. She makes me proud every time we rush out together to save lives. Her husband Shimon is also a volunteer and that too makes me proud. Rushing out together with one’s family to medical emergencies is something that brings us closer as a family. It is a great feeling.”

“At the beginning, I used to rush out by myself as I was the first volunteer in the family, now my daughter passes me and runs out faster than I do. Whenever we are in synagogue together, or at a meal together, she is out the door well before me, and even before her husband. It doesn’t matter which emergency is. It could be a shooting, a light injury, or someone with shortness of breath. I am so proud of both of them and the work that they do in helping those around them no matter what the circumstances. As a mother, there is no greater satisfaction for me.”









						Mother, daughter, and guest leave Mimouna to save a life
					

Trained EMTs including mother and daughter rush from celebration to attend to 35 year old mother who collapsed at a different Mimouna.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Dr. Keidar: 'Jordan needs Israel more than Israel needs Jordan'*

A prominent Israeli researcher on Arab affairs has called on the Israeli government to ‘reassess’ the Jewish state’s relationship with the Kingdom of Jordan.


----------



## rylah

*Students For The Temple Mount *

"Awake, north wind, and come, south wind! Blow on my garden, that its fragrance may spread everywhere. Let my beloved come into His garden and taste its choice fruits." 

From the Song of Song 4:16,
by king Solomon A"H.





*Students For The Temple Mount*


----------



## rylah

*Ofir Boutbul to carry a beacon on Independence Day*

Ofir Boutbul, an 18-year-old 12th grader who volunteered with Sachi organization - "Unique Charity Patrol", in which framework she accomplanies an elderly person who lives alone will light a beacon at the 72rd Independence Day ceremony - Minister of Transport Miri Regev and Minister of Culture Hili Trooper confirmed Today.

"We were pleased to announce to Oir that we have chosen her among those who light a beacon on the Independence Day of the State of Israel.

Ofir, a representative of the Sachi organization, which unites over a thousand Israeli girls and youth from north to south, express the spirit of volunteerisn and Israeli brotherhood."





*IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - SHARE NEWSRAEL!*


----------



## rylah

*A Peace Plan With A Difference*

On the eastern bank of the Kidron Valley, opposite the City of David, is the Arab town of Silwan. The pastoral setting feeds the ignorant with a Palestinian antiquity. Scenes such as this are what the media often zoom in on to ‘prove’ the longevity of the Arabs as the indigenous people of the land. But Silwan is barely one hundred years old, which in the real estate of the Middle East is only the blink of an eye.

Jews living in Silwan predated the Arabs who live there today. Jewish settlement began in the late 19th century. Yemenite Jews from the Arabian Peninsula interpreted sweeping changes in the world as a sign of redemption. Expecting the Messiah, many made their way to what was the barren ‘Ottoman Palestine’ to settle on the banks of the Kidron. They set up their homes in empty tombs that once belonged to the kings of Israel. Over time, the small Yemenite community grew and just years before the state of Israel was born, it even had its own president in Moses Kehati.




_(Inon Kehati)_

Moses’ youngest grandson is Inon Kehati. Inon, who is following in his grandfather’s Zionist footsteps, is the founder of ‘The Home,’ “the only Israeli Palestinian peace movement that opposes the two-state solution and supports the restoration of the Israeli sovereignty to Judea and Samaria.” The project also opposes the intervention of foreigners. It is Kehati’s belief, that Jews and Arabs stand more chance of working things out between themselves, if foreign agencies refrained from intervening and inflaming the conflict with pathos. Israeli-American social media icon Rudi Rochman has enthusiastically jumped on board, and the initiative has even caught the attention of the world-renowned Islamic scholar, Professor Mordechai Kedar.

Although he has a BA in Governance and History of the Middle East, Kehati has gained his most practical knowledge from his countless one-on-one coffee encounters with those who live in the heart of the conflict. For the last six years, he has enabled thousands of Jews and Arabs to meet each other face to face. True peace, he believes, can only be achieved by establishing relationship, and it is the settler Zionist Jews, those who have a deep commitment to the entire Land of Israel who should get to know the Arabs who live in Judea and Samaria.

Inon is a man driven by a double-sided passion. Although he is convinced that the only workable solution is the establishment of Israeli sovereignty over all the disputed territories, he also believes he has the solution for both sides to live in peace.

Dialoguing with the Arabs, he persuades them that Israel is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. Over endless cups of coffee, he also wins them over to the idea that the Arabs are the Biblical ‘stranger,’ a term that invokes a Torah-based Jewish responsibility to ensure those not of the tribe have a right to live in peace. It’s a big goal, demonstrated by the shared Arabic and Hebrew name for his organization. But although it’s a big goal, it has a step by step strategy.




_(Courtesy of 'The Home')_

Since 2015, Kehati has been working on a project called “cleaning the hate.” This initiative sees Jews and Arabs meet in Arab towns with trash bags in hand to clean up the streets. The movement has gathered momentum. Numbers have increased and many towns are looking a lot cleaner. After the hard work on the streets, the tired and grubby sit down for yet another cup of coffee and chat about a workable future.

With relationships formed, the next step for Kehati was to obtain permits for the Arabs to visit Jewish homes. Contrary to the slurs that Israel is an apartheid state, Kehati obtained the permits for Arabs to meet Jews in their homes, a reciprocal privilege denied to Jews by the Palestinian Authority.

With such a warm reception from their neighbors, it was not long before the Arabs dare to speak behind closed doors about what they are afraid to say in public. Not even the optimist Kehati would have imagined that Arabs residents of Judea and Samaria are telling their Jewish neighbors about the brutality of their own authority. And if that wasn’t enough, he probably would never have dreamed that they would want Israeli sovereignty for them to live in peace and security in the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people.










						A Peace Plan With A Difference
					

The only peace movement that opposes two-state solution and supports restoration of Israeli sovereignty to Judea and Samaria.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Shavu'a Tov for Jezre'el Valley 

Shavu'a Tov translates from Hebrew  
to mean "Have a good week!"


----------



## rylah

Virtual Mimouna takes place between Israeli and Moroccan students
					

The songs featured in this concert were taken from the folklore of the Jews of Morocco.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem dept mayor is on a mission: Muslim Tourism and women’s rights

The Official sees economic prosperity as the key to peace.*






Fleur Hassan-Nahoum grew up in Gibraltar and studied law at King's College London, where she practiced until immigrating to Israel in 2001. There, she became the executive director of Tikva, a nonprofit organization dedicated to saving abandoned and abused Jewish children from the former Soviet Union, and later established a communications consulting business.

In 2016, Hassan-Nahoum was elected to the Jerusalem Municipal Council, rising to opposition leader one year later. Upon her re-election in 2018, she was appointed deputy mayor for foreign relations, economic development and tourism.

Hassan-Nahoum is deeply involved in the advancement of women’s rights and marginalized population groups in the city: its economic development, and for a pluralistic Jerusalem. Hassan-Nahoum is also the co-founder of the UAE-Israel Business Council and Gulf-Israel Women’s Forum.

Fleur, one of the first Israeli women to gloss the pages of a Bahraini newspaper, is a wife and mother of four children. She is the first profiled woman guest on the premier episode of the new television program Facing the Middle East with Felice Friedson.


----------



## rylah

*Father of Rina Shnerb, killed by terror, to light Independence Day torch*






Rabbi Eitan Shnerb, father of Rina Shnerb, the 17-year-old girl who was killed in a terrorist attack in the West Bank in 2019, was selected on Tuesday to light a torch during the state’s 73rd Independence Day ceremony.

Each year ahead of Independence Day, a designated committee chooses a number of prominent individuals from a wide range of fields and occupations to light a torch during Israel’s biggest national ceremony.

*Continue reading:*








						Father of Rina Shnerb, killed by terror, to light Independence Day torch
					

Tropper explained to Shnerb that he will be honored this year due to the work of his non-profit organization.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Tourism, salmon and love of Israel: Faroe Islands open its seventh diplomatic mission in the world - in Israel*

*In the midst of the Corona crisis, the North Atlantic Territory has chosen to open its seventh world diplomatic mission in the country, even before it has one in the US.*

The Faroe Islands, a group of islands in the North Atlantic, are considered one of the most beautiful and unique places in the world. The islands officially belong to the Kingdom of Denmark, but in practice the 53,000 inhabitants of the islands enjoy almost complete autonomy. Quite surprisingly, in the midst of the Corona crisis, the Faroe Islands opened an "embassy" in Israel.

The Faroese diplomatic mission in Israel is their seventh worldwide, and to explain how unusual the move is, we will note that the Faroe Islands do not even have a representation in the United States. The diplomatic representative of the Faroe Islands in Israel, John Rajani, said that the decision to open a representative office here was intended to promote their trade and tourism relations with Israel.






The Faroe Islands are made up of 18 islands located between mainland Europe and Iceland. Of the 18 islands, only 17 are manned. The weather there is very fickle and unpredictable, and on a good day one can feel all the seasons there. Since 1948, the group of islands belonging to Denmark has been governed by an independent government, and enjoys the status of an autonomous region.






"The Israeli people love salmon, and we want to give you fresh salmon from the Faroe Islands. We are proud to be the best in the world, and we export to the whole world," Rajani said. "Our salmon is premium, it is used for sushi and quality restaurants, and today there is very little trade between Israel and the Faroe Islands. Israel is making progress in many areas, and I think there is potential for much more cooperation."

Rajani said that one of the reasons for opening an embassy in Israel was the sympathy that the citizens of the archipelago have for Israel. "It has to do with many reasons. It is a conservative Christian country and many of the islanders have a lot of knowledge about the Old Testament and the history of Israel," he said. "They love Israel very much and follow you. Since the 1970s, there have been many trips by residents of the Faroe Islands to Israel."

He estimated that there is no other country in the world that has sent such a high proportion of its residents on trips to Israel, relative to the Faroe Islands. "This is another reason why there is a positive sentiment for Israel," Rajani said. "And the government said we need to open an embassy in Israel to promote and strengthen relations - both political and economic and cultural."






One of the islands' special attractions is the sea parrot - the puffins - which attract tourists from all over the world.

Regarding tourism, Rajani said that the mission has already begun market research to see if there is an economic feasibility of opening direct flights between Israel and the islands. "We have a national airline and they have planes that can fly directly to Tel Aviv," he said. "We are exploring options. The Faroe Islands are an unfamiliar diamond of the world. We are far away, and we have to choose to reach us. The islands have remained pure and non-touristy, and we are looking for quality tourism."

According to Rajani, Israeli citizens can fit the description he gives to tourists they want to see in the Faroe Islands. "Israel is a perfect match for that. Israelis love to travel the world and that's good for us. They will see the Faroe Islands as a great experience."






The Faroe Islands are probably remembered by Israeli football fans from past encounters as part of the World Cup and Euro qualifiers. The team, known as the "cannon fodder" of Europe, was drawn in the same house with Israel in the 2022 World Cup qualifiers, and on November 15 its players will arrive in Israel, two months after the Israeli team players visit there.

According to the plan, the foreign minister will also arrive with the Faroe Islands team in November, who will officially inaugurate the offices in the country with a delegation of businessmen who will begin cooperation between the countries.

Rajani also spoke about the feelings he experienced upon arriving in Israel in January, which was the most severe of the corona plague in the country. "I arrived at the end of January in the middle of the closure. I could wait longer but we saw how much Israel was progressing and how you managed to deal with the challenges of the Corona. Although it was difficult at first, it gave me time to set up an office and find a home. Now I am more active and meet interesting people, " he concluded.









						סלמון, תיירות ואהבה לישראל: איי פארו פתחה "שגרירות" בארץ
					

בעיצומו של משבר הקורונה, בחרה הטריטוריה שבצפון האוקיינוס האטלנטי לפתוח את הנציגות הדיפלומטית השביעית שלה בעולם בארץ, עוד לפני שיש לה כזו בארה"ב. "אנחנו רוצים שתכירו את הסלמון הטוב בעולם", אמר נציג איי פארו, שכבר מדבר על טיסות ישירות




					m.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*"Pessimisto" - to those who fear the sovereignty plan*


----------



## rylah

*A day of decision at the President's House, who will receive the mandate to form the government? *

*Full schedule:*

*








						Rivlin meets with party representatives to hear their preferred candidate for PM
					

President's consultations with each of the 13 incoming political parties streamed live; he is expected to assign lawmaker mandate to form a coalition by Wednesday




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

*'Amit Segal:*

*"For the depressed from the paralysis, for those upset by the lack of decision, for those who are worried about the fate of the country: **remember where we were a year ago. The horror of a raging epidemic, the onslaught of eggs and toilet paper, the first closure, the last year's Sedder alone or in zoom, the feeling that our lives will never be the same again".*


----------



## rylah

*About 2,600 Jews ascended the Temple Mount during Passover*

*Director General of the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation: 
"to those who ascend and strive for the Temple Mount - well done!"*

The Students for the Temple Mount and the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation guided about 2,600 Jews in their ascent to the Temple Mount organized during the weekdays of Passover. This is the first time since the eruption of the corona of a massive and organized ascent to the Temple Mount. The "Great Ascension" organization ended without any unusual events.

On Monday, the first of Passover, 502 Jews ascended the Temple Mount, about 100 of them under the guidance of Professor Aryeh Eldad and Rabbi Shmuel Moreno and with the participation of the Harel Youth Organization on behalf of the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation.

On Tuesday, the second day of Passover, 574 Jews ascended the Temple Mount, about 100 of them under the leadership and guidance of public figures Arnon Segal and Rachel Sela, a women's organization for the Temple that operates in cooperation with the foundation.

On Wednesday, the 3rd of Passover, 501 Jews ascended the mountain, about 50 of them under the guidance and guidance of Jerusalem researcher Dr. Eyal Davidson.

On Thursday, 945 Jews ascended the Temple Mount, about 150 of them under the guidance and direction of Dr. Mordechai Keidar and Tom Nissani, CEO of the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation.

All others who ascended the Temple Mount received guidance from the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation at no cost.

After the 'Great Ascension' organization, Tom Nissani, CEO of the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation, said: “After a year of Corona, the people of Israel have returned to the Temple Mount. Our organized ascents led by prominent public figures brought hundreds to the Mountain who prayed together and alone, and learned about the holiest place for the Jewish people".













						סטודנטים למען הר הבית-העמוד הרשמי
					

‎סטודנטים למען הר הבית-העמוד הרשמי‎. 9,848 likes · 160 talking about this. ‎מי אנחנו? צעירים וסטודנטים מכל הגוונים שפועלים למען ריבונות יהודית בהר הבית. יחד נעלה להר, נפעל לשינוי המצב בהר ונחבר את עם...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## rylah

*A New Holiness in Tel-Aviv*
*Rosh Yehudi sings in the streets of Tel Aviv with deep faith that love and closeness are warranted now more than ever.*



Rosh Yehudi is changing the spiritual landscape of Tel-Aviv. It has reconnected tens of thousands of Jewish people to their roots and infused them with a passion for their faith and heritage. In this video, you can see and feel some of the incredible energy of Rosh Yehudi.

A few words from a Rosh Yehudi member: “I joined Rosh Yehudi 15 years ago and it changed my life. I went from being a single, career-oriented woman in high-tech to a married religious woman dedicated to building a solid Jewish home.

The Rosh Yehudi community provided me with a safe and accepting space in which I could connect to my Jewish identity and grow as a human being. Words cannot express how grateful I am to Rosh Yehudi- to me it will always be home”.









						A New Holiness in Tel-Aviv
					

Rosh Yehudi sings in the streets of Tel Aviv with deep faith that love and closeness are warranted now more than ever.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Esdraelon

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.


That the world seems to consider it worth risking nuclear annihilation to get rid of.  No one seems to find that odd or unacceptable.  The next time the world decides to burn the Jews, the world gets invited to that bonfire.


----------



## rylah

*Rita with Offer Nissim - Stronger Than The Wind*

Walla never thought I'd be groovin to a new Rita- Nissim track...
On a side note, a friend just noticed - "ironically, of all whom we have seen in politics,
it is our proudly gay minister who fights passionately for Jewish prayer on Temple Mount"



She was stronger than the winter
She was stronger than storm 
To grow from the nothing she had
This is the secret of her strength
She is now stronger than the wind
Will grow from the pain of the past
Now love she knows a hug that doesn't end
Out of broken worlds she is growing, she is growing
Whole nights she weaves what she will have


----------



## Mindful

*Palestinian: My View of the Conflict Changed After I Met Israelis.

Shalom/Salam!









						Palestinian: My View of the Conflict Changed After I Met Israelis
					

A user on Reddit has posted this hopeful message, which shows that we might just one day get to peace. At least that's the hope.




					www.israellycool.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

*First trilingual street library to open in Jerusalem*
*The only Jerusalem library in a ‘mixed’ neighborhood may provide another venue for Jewish, Arab co-existence*







Jerusalem Mayor Moshe Lion is set to inaugurate the first street library in the mixed Arab-Jewish neighborhood of Abu Tor, also designed to be the first trilingual street library in the capital city, with sections for books written in English, Hebrew and Arabic.

The concept for the library started at the time of the first lockdown due to the coronavirus in late winter 2020, when Lauri Donahue, who is part of the campaign to send books to Gaza, was left with extra books after the operation was halted due to the pandemic. She did not want the books to go to waste, so she went on her Abu Tor neighborhood WhatsApp group and asked if anyone wanted books. She then started making deliveries to people who lived within 100 meters of her home.

“I would take orders for people, like for people who wanted mysteries or reading for a 6 year old, and I would drop them off on Friday morning and ring the doorbell. I did that for a couple of weeks and then I thought: There has to be a better way of doing this. I set up the first version of the library with two yellow book crates on a park bench with a sign explaining what it was,” she told The Media Line.

Donahue said that initially she did not know what the response to her book-filled crates would be, “but people seemed to respond positively.”

She said that the books in the open crates got dusty and she had to bring them home when it rained. “Then someone brought a filing cabinet and I found a dresser drawer and then got an Ikea shelf and it kept growing,” she said.

Donahue started a coalition with Good Neighbors, a group from Abu Tor that organizes interfaith activities, and other Abu Tor residents who decided they wanted a street library like the approximately dozen or so scattered throughout Jerusalem. They agreed that the location should be in their neighborhood park.









						First trilingual street library to open in Jerusalem
					

The only Jerusalem library in a ‘mixed’ neighborhood may provide another venue for Jewish, Arab co-existence




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Live: Holocaust Remembrance Day opening ceremony at Yad Vashem*

Holocaust Martyrs' and Heroes Remembrance Day is observed this year starting Wednesday through Thursday. The official State Opening Ceremony for Holocaust Remembrance Day take place on Wednesday at Warsaw Ghetto Square, Yad Vashem, on the Mount of Remembrance in Jerusalem.

Israel’s President H.E. Mr. Reuven Rivlin and Prime Minister H.E. Mr. Benjamin Netanyahu will both deliver remarks at the Opening Ceremony. Yad Vashem’s Acting Chairman Ronen Plot will kindle the Memorial Torch. Six torches will be light by six torchlighters in memory of the six million Jewish men, women and children murdered by the Nazis and their collaborators. Roza Bloch will speak on behalf of the survivors.

Yad Vashem will broadcast the State Opening Ceremony live, conducted in Hebrew, with simultaneous translation into English, French, German, Russian and Spanish, via its websites in their respective languages. Additionally, for the first time, Yad Vashem will offer simultaneous translation in Arabic available on the Yad Vashem YouTube Channel in Arabic. The live feed will also be accessible via Facebook (only live in English and Hebrew).


----------



## rylah

*Missing Reality: The Diary Revealed Tap in the Holocaust of North African Jews*

*Parts of a diary written in a concentration camp in Libya and put mold in a closet in Holon were found, deciphered and translated. An important contribution to the recognition of North African Jews as Holocaust survivors*






Thanks in no small part to Yossi Sokrei's successful novel, "Benghazi-Bergen-Belsen" (Am Oved, 2013) and the interviews conducted with him, many Israelis were exposed to the long silence surrounding the Holocaust of Libyan and North African Jews. Sokeri's book helped shatter the erroneous myth that it was solely the Holocaust of European Jewry, in other words, an almost exclusive Ashkenazi tragedy.

Sokeri's book was also preceded by studies, including that of the historian Yaakov Hajaj-Liluf, a display dedicated to North African Jewry at the Yad Vashem Museum, and three documentaries screened in Israel eight years earlier: "The Unknown Holocaust of North African Jews" directed by Yifat Kedar, "From Tripoli to Bergen-Belsen", a film by Marco Carmel, and "A Common Fate" directed by Serge Ankry.

Journalist Shlomo Abramovich's new book on Libyan Jewry during World War II is now being published, including the diary of Yosef Dadush, written while he was a prisoner in the Jado concentration camp, where 2,600 Jews were imprisoned for more than a year. The diary, which had been stored for 75 years, was secretly written in Italian, in a kind of encrypted writing (dense lines and connected letters written in pencil in a notebook of absorbent paper), all in order to make it difficult for camp guards to decipher if caught. But all this later made it difficult for his son, Shimon Doron, to find the diary hidden in the closet. It would be several years before a savior came to him in the person of Dr. Yaakov Lats, a former lecturer at Bar-Ilan University and an expert on ancient Italian writings, who succeeded, after completing a Sisyphean translation work, in translating the part of the surviving diary into Hebrew.

Dadush never tried to recover the diary and publish it, thus trying to become a kind of Anne Frank of Libyan Jewry. Instead, he imprisoned him in a closet at his home in Holon, where he settled after immigrating to Israel in 1949, where the diary raised mold until it was partially erased. The question of why such an important and authentic diary, written in the midst of the tragic occurrence and allowing a rare glimpse into the harsh realities of the concentration camp, has been stored for so many years is troubling. Perhaps Dadush despaired of the alienating attitude of the representatives of the institutions in the country, who repeatedly repulsed his appeals to them so that they would finally recognize the Holocaust of Libyan Jewry. And perhaps he himself did not understand the magnitude of the value of the diary, though he later used to lecture on the subject.

Abramovich testifies that such a diary is in fact the dream of every historian. This is indeed a historical document, documenting not only the personal distress of the prisoner Yosef Dadush but also the plight of the camp inmates. In his book, Abramovich tells the story of the experiences of Libyan Jews at the time, and anyone who reads the diary and the book will no longer doubt that the Jews of North Africa were also victims of the Nazis.





*(Yosef Dadush in an official document from 1947, not long after the diary was written)*​
*Holocaust of the Jews in Lybia*
33,000 Jews lived in Libya at the outbreak of World War II, and they lived in several cities of the country, which had been under Italian control since 1911. When the Duchess Benito Mussolini came to power in Italy, Libya's Jews were not initially in danger. Mussolini even once visited the Jewish Quarter in Tripoli and pledged to the Jews to respect their tradition. The Italian governor of Libya, Marshal Italo Bravo, also saw the Jews as a "positive element" in his words, but since they belonged to an established middle class and were an important factor in the country's economy, they were obliged to open their businesses on Saturdays and holidays.

Later, when Mussolini tightened his alliance with Hitler and even finally joined the axis of evil, the status of Jews also changed for the worse in the Italian colonies in Africa, including Libya, and they were subject to racial laws. Their rights were curtailed and some of their property was confiscated. In February 1942, Mussolini succumbed to Hitler's pressure and ordered what he called a "dilution of the Jewish population on the front lines." The Jews of the Kyrenia district near the border with Egypt, which was controlled by the British army, were transferred to the Jado concentration camp, a former military barracks.

The transfer of the Jews to the concentration camp and their imprisonment there for 13 months, was the culmination of a drama in several systems, in which the district passed suits from Italian control and the Nazis to British control, who captured it from their hands and returned again and again. The Jews of Kyrenia became a kind of game ball in the war between the powers, moving between hope and despair. The Nazis pressured the Italians to send the Jews to Europe, as they planned to kill them as part of the final solution. Only the British occupation actually saved them from extermination, as happened to many Jewish communities in Europe. The fact that Palestine Jews served in the British army also played in their favor in the upheavals in the province of Kyrenia during the war.

The bombing from the air intensified, the homes of many Jews were destroyed by bombing, and when control of this area returned for the third time to Rommel's army, Hitler insisted and the Italians sent hundreds of Jews to Italy, from where they were transferred to two concentration camps, Bergen-Belsen and Innsbruck-Reichenau. 'Edo, when the Nazis expect that they too will be sent to Europe later.

*Hunger, disease and forced labor*
"In the Jado camp, people were not systematically destroyed, they were not put in kilns and they were not murdered in the showers," Abramovich writes, "and yet, the Jado camp turned out to be hell." So does Dadush in his diary, that Abramovich quotes from time to time and appears in full in the last part of the book, after the historical chapters, which sometimes suffer from repetitions. "Oh Jado… We have reached hell. A road with lots of ups and downs and a blazing and dazzling sun," Dadush writes, in his rich and picturesque language. "The camp is full of commanders and sub-commanders as well as managers who are unable to manage. They only know how to scream. We found hell on earth here (175)."

Dadush could have spared himself this hell, but he chose not to accept the privilege offered to him by a local employer, with whom he had worked faithfully for a long time. This offered him to save him from his fate and remove his name from the list of those destined for deportation. "To the place to which all my Jewish brethren go - I will also go (p. 14)," Dadush replied bravely. In the camp, Dadush became the leader of the Jewish prisoners, and even secretly documented all his pains and pains, the tragedies, hunger, suffering and the outbursts of harassment and violence they suffered, as well as rare and brief pauses of contentment, when the Italians allowed him to stage a play, "Saul and David" in which he played the main part.

Eighty Jewish families were gathered inside each of the camp pavilions, which was surrounded by concert halls. Each was given a narrow hell plot, within which she had to make ends meet. They lived in terrible overcrowding and terrible sanitary conditions, which later brought upon them the plague of disease. The food was bad, half a bun a day, a hundred grams of rice for two weeks, some sugar and oil. With that they had to for a week, unless they managed to purchase some groceries with the meager money they brought with them after hastily selling all their belongings before deportation. The men were taken during the day to forced labor, or required to clean up the camp. "All the pavilions participated in the hard work, crumbling the rocks in the mountain and tidying up the ground… I felt sad and frustrated because of the way of life, because every day the money runs out and we do not know when we will be released… Every morning we get up, pray… read some Psalms" (182).

The description of the spread of the typhus epidemic, which killed many Jews (562 Jews perished in total in the camp and for various reasons), is an indictment against the Italians. "The camp was quarantined because of the typhus epidemic. The nurses did not care about the patients. Ignore who fell ill and also who died. "Men who will make a minyan and accompany the dead. A man thinks to himself: Today it is not my turn to die, maybe tomorrow. Maybe soon (189)," Dadush writes in his diary.

*Arab gangs kill survivors*
Dadush eventually survived, but his toddler daughter Ada died of the plague. In a special and touching chapter he describes how he dug her grave with his own hands, while two Italian carabinieri smoke and chat. "I dug, prayed and cried, but mostly I apologized from the dead. Did I do everything I could to save her?" (24). For a moment, Dadush may have regretted rejecting the offer of his employer who wanted to do better with him. "Did he sentence his daughter Ada to that?" (25).

The British finally liberated the camp, and the prisoners returned to their homes and heard the terrible news that had come from Europe about the extermination of the Jews of their country in Bergen-Belsen. They were forced to suffer riots by Libyan Arabs, in which 133 Jews were murdered. Soldiers from Palestine managed to rescue 150 Jews, who were in danger of death, from the rioters.

Abramovich expands on the exciting encounter between the soldiers and the survivors. He also quotes from two books, those of Moshe Mosinson and Meshulam Riklis, who served as the driver of Rabbi Ephraim Elimelech Orbach, the rabbi of the Jews of the Middle East in the British army, describing such meetings, including the Passover Seder. The Israeli soldiers even helped Libyan Jews immigrate to Israel, also through fictitious marriages with Jewish young women.

Although the Jado camp was not a satanic planet like Auschwitz, it is still a hell that justifies historical documentation and recognition of Libyan Jews as Holocaust survivors. Abramovich writes in his opening remarks that "the research and exposure (of the diary; XI) is intended first and foremost for the younger generation" (15). A unique document that combines the personal and the historical.

(Translated from *Makor Rishon*)


----------



## rylah

*IDF soldiers stand at attention as they participate in the Holocaust Martyr's and Heroes Remembrance Day ceremony in Jerusalem.*

NEWSRAEL

*



*


----------



## rylah

*Sirens Wail Across Israel in Honor of Holocaust Remembrance Day*


----------



## rylah

*The Jewish people have fought hard for a country in which they are not persecuted for their religion, and have a strong military to protect its citizens. Never again.*

Nefesh B'Nefhesh


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Gen. Aviv Kochavi: Survivors represent the light that shone in the darkness*

*We, the commanders and the soldiers of the IDF, will do what we have been commanded to do: pass on to the next generation the description of what was perpetrated and fulfill our obligation to preserve our independence and defend ourselves.*






Soldiers, commanders, and employees of the Israel Defense Forces – Holocaust Remembrance Day silences Israel and envelopes our country's streets in quiet.

The day causes us to stop our daily routines and devote some thought to the most painful and brutal chapter of history as a whole and our people's history, in particular. It also reminds us that we cannot take anything for granted – not that we live in security and not the existence of Israel, a country that is the fulfillment of a dream of generations, a safe country, the national home of the Jewish people.

The concentration camp has been replaced by freedom; the walls of the ghetto by defended borders; the languages of the Diaspora by Hebrew, and the prison clothing by IDF uniforms. We overcame, we won, and we were rewarded with independence, but our ability to keep the memory alive comprises an inseparable part of that victory.

We remember the 6 million of our people who became Holocaust victims, pulled out of their homes, cut off from their families, stripped of their rights as free people until their identities were erased and they were marched, defenseless, toward death.

We remember the partisans, the rebels of the ghettos and the fighters in the Jewish Brigades who demonstrated immense courage and fought devotedly, willing to sacrifice themselves. We remember the Holocaust survivors who made aliyah and immediately entered the War of Independence and were killed in the battle to found and defend the state of Israel. We remembers the fighters who swore to rise from the ashes like the phoenix and drew on all their strength to fight in battles all over Israel, in every way, and gave their lives so we could have freedom.

We remember the Holocaust survivors who still live among us, the ones who experienced the devastation and were part of the resurrection, and who are privileged to see the home they built, the children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren who now live in peace and quiet in Israel – and are experiencing the great light that grew out of the darkness.

When the siren sounds, we IDF commanders and soldiers will stand strong alongside the survivors, proud of our uniform, proud of our job, and proud of the country. After a year in which we were unable to meet face to face, we will once again be offering a shoulder, a hug, and be able to look them in the eye and hear their personal stories and tales of courage firsthand. We will do what we have been commanded to do: pass on to the next generation the description of what was perpetrated and fulfill our obligation to preserve our independence and defend ourselves. We will continue to stand guard and ensure their vision of an independent, secure, prosperous country rooted in values.

May the memory of the 6 million be a blessing.



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/survivors-represent-the-light-that-shone-in-the-darkness/


----------



## rylah

*Tombstones of the Lost Communities of the Holocaust are Coming Back to Life:*

In the 60's, Holocaust survivors built commemoration tombstones to the lost families and communities of the Holocaust. With the years, these tombstones and commemoration sites were forgotten, but recently youth members are volunteering to rejuvenate them to maintain the commemoration of the victims from these towns. "They are gone, but these remembrance stones will continue telling their story".

NEWSRAEL


----------



## rylah

*Holocaust Survivor Manya Bigunov: Israel was our dream for many years*
*Watch: Holocaust Survivor Manya Bigunov tells her story. Manya lit one of the torches at the official ceremony at Yad Vashem.*


----------



## rylah

*Beyond Hollywood’s Casablanca: North Africa and the Holocaust*


*Arabic:*


----------



## rylah

*Israel will not need to choose between its identities*
*The unfounded assumptions behind arguments seeking to convince the "stubborn and self-destructive Israelis" to save themselves from imaginary doomsday scenarios.*






Read on *Israel Hayom*


----------



## rylah

*15 Israeli flags on new Jewish homes in the Shiloah village: Dozens of settlers entered this morning 15 new homes whose purchase was recently completed in the Shiloah village (Silwan). According to sources in the Jewish settlement, Ateret Cohanim is the one that purchased the four new housing complexes.*

*The Jewish houses lit with Magen David stars at night*


----------



## rylah

*These are the contenders in the World Bible Quiz*

*The Ministry of Education announced the contenders for the 58th Jewish Bible Quiz for Jewish Youth to be held on Independence Day at 11 a.m. in Jerusalem.*

Gilad Avrahamoff Uriel Binyamini Dvir in Rahad and Amit Algzer from Israel, Ronit Buinus from Argentina, Yaakov Widman from Canada, Orly Mairovich, Leah Kalmos and Sara Solomon from England, Gila Sethon from Argentina, Ariel Chicorel from Mexico, Shiri Kaplan from South Africa, Ilana, Ilana Shea from the US and Gabriel Charm from Mexico.

The director general of the Ministry of Education, Amit Edri, said after the two-week national Bible quiz ceremony, "The Bible, the book of books, has shaped the spiritual, political and cultural image of the Jewish people. He shaped his values that have become the connecting glue throughout history. Even today, when we hear the voices of controversy, they do not challenge the connecting and sharing between us all. The Bible quiz takes place two days before Seder night.

That evening which is part of the core story of our people. You are the contestants and you contestants continue the story. Even in the complex conditions of the corona, you did not give up. You persevered and came to this moment. You have plunged into the great ocean of wisdom. You pumped it with love and eagerness. You have invested in Bible study for months, so each and every one of you deserves the honorable title of Bible scholar. The knowledge you have acquired is an iron-clad asset that will serve you at all times. It is a great gift, the fruits of which will be picked over the years. "





*'Arutz Shev'a*


----------



## rylah

*PHOTOS: Tens of thousands gather to commemorate Yehoshu'a Bin-Nun's Hilullah (Yehrtzeit)*

*Long traffic jams dragged on, thousands of Jews flocked, this is the most impressive mass gathering at Yehoshu'a Bin-Nun's tomb ever.*


----------



## rylah

*Abstaining from food in honor of the Holocaust*


----------



## rylah

*'Eden Ben Zaken - V'hi Sh'amdah (And That Which Stood)*

(From the Hagadah, composed by Yonatan Razael)

And the Holy be Blessed saves us,
Saves us from them

And that which stood for our ancestors
And that which stood for our ancestors applies as well to us
For not only one stood against us to destroy us, stood against us to destroy us

And the Holy be Blessed saves us, oy saves us from them
And that is which stood for our ancestors.


----------



## rylah

*Mush Ben Ari - Yored L'Sinai (Going Down To Sinai)*

"...I go down to Sinai
To get some quiet
And talk to G-d
The desert is calling to me
So I'm go down to Sinai again..."


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Interest in immigrating to Israel from US soars despite pandemic-era challenges
					

Despite pandemic-era challenges, number of American Jews considering moving to Israel spikes.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*One-On-One with Israeli Actress, Activist and Author
Noa Tishby - Full Interview

*


----------



## rylah

* 102-year-old man to light Independence Day torch*

Yaish Giat, a 102-year-old native of Yemen, will light a beacon at the lighting ceremony on Mount Herzl on Independence Day eve next week. Giat owns a spice shop in Ashkelon where he prepares natural medicines according to the Maimonides method.

"Yaish symbolizes the pioneering, influential and overflowing immigration of all Yemenite Jewry to Israel. His natural and traditional spices, made with true love, along with being a volunteer and writer, express the virtues of Israeli brotherhood," they stated.  "We are pleased to announce to Yaish Giat that he has been chosen to light a beacon on the 73rd Independence Day of the State of Israel," the ministers in charge of organizing the ceremony, Miri Regev and Hili Tropper, said.


----------



## rylah

*Israel – The Country of the Unexpected | Shemini-Yom HaAtzmaut 5781*

Israel is the country of the unexpected. Impossible seemingly become possible, and things you would never anticipate actually happen. 

This week walking down the road, someone from our office pointed out the Embassy of Kosovo, the embassy of a Muslim-majority country has been moved to Jerusalem. Only a year ago who would have imagined the Abraham Accords with Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Morocco and Sudan normalizing relationships? 

The truth is everything about Israel and Jewish destiny is unexpected.

Herzl, an assimilationist, Western European Jew becoming the driver of the return to the Land of Israel in the modern era. The young shepherd David overcame the giant Goliath. Everything seems to have unusual results from unusual sources.


----------



## rylah

*The Orthodox women of the Air Force: "They explain to me how the armament will set from the plane"*

*Quietly, quietly, a group of dozens of Orthodox women work in the development centers of the Ofek unit in the Kirya and at the Zrifin base, where they lead one of the main projects of the Air Force's technology unit, as part of the "Software in Faith" program. This week, the head of Atida, an Orthodox woman, received a medal of appreciation from the Air Force commander: "We made a real history together. Thank you to the women for sanctifying HaShem"*






The ultra-Orthodox who have developed operational capabilities for Air Force fighter jets: In recent years, Air Force pilots have dropped thousands of bombs and missiles as part of the covert operations against Iran's establishment in Syria and the strengthening of Hamas and Hezbollah. But before the armaments, especially their new ones, were installed on fighter jets - a group of dozens of IDF-working civilians, all ultra-Orthodox, played a key role in the aircraft's aeronautical adaptation to bombs and missiles.

This is one of the main projects of the Air Force's technological unit, "Ofek", at the end of which many dozens of accurate attacks were possible, deep in enemy territory. Due to the large number of operations, the IDF purchased upgraded bombs, but parts of the existing fighter jets, the F-16 and the F-15, had to be adapted.

The software developers and the engineers who took a central part in the process are ultra-Orthodox, who were recruited to the Air Force as citizens, through the Atida organization. This is part of the "Software in Faith" project, which trains and transcends Orthodox women to work in high-tech companies or public bodies.

This week, the head of the association, Ester Salomon, received a medal of appreciation "beyond and beyond", from the commander of the Air Force, Major General Amikam Nurkin. Beside her stood Lt. Col. Yariv Gershuni, who led Jewish immigrants from Ethiopia and educated generations of commanders - and Sara Shadmi, a senior researcher who led a variety of developments in electronic warfare for nearly 50 years.






*"Thanks to the women who sanctify HaShem"*

Salomon, herself an Orthodox woman, thanked in her speech to the Air Force commander for "removing the barriers, opening the doors, understanding and faith, respect and sensitivity," she said. "Together we have made a true history that deserves to continue to prevail for the next generation. Thank you women for the sanctification of the name, the determination, the excellence and the gospel that you bring not only to your families, but also to the ultra-Orthodox society, the Air Force and the State of Israel."

Orthodox women in the IDF are not a common vision, if at all. This is a new phenomenon. The average age of women in the Ofek unit is 25. "They develop blocks (development versions) for the world of aviation, such as the 'light hail' bomb, It would have happened outside, "a senior officer in the unit explains to Ynet." Thus, in a short time, we use bombs for immediate and important operational needs. "

He said, "They themselves explain to me how the armament will be thrown from the plane - and how to properly operate the launch. They usually operate in the unit's laboratories and development centers in Tel Aviv or at the Zrifin base, so we took them to see the area, the squadrons, to see the fighter jets they renewed. "Squadron crews who said this was the first time they had spoken to an ultra-Orthodox man. One of them, from Ramat Beit Shemesh, brought her son and said to him in front of the fighter jets, 'Here, here is a mother working.'"

*Working conditions adapted to their lifestyle*

Another part of the ultra-Orthodox is leading development projects in the world of damage assessment after attacks. They were connected to the IDF as citizens through the Salomon Association, and as part of it received training as software developers or practical engineers.






"The desire to explore and improve is a part of us and is a fundamental component of the corps' organizational culture," Major General Nurkin said at the medal ceremony. "We are in increased competition with our enemies, and we must always be the first to meet the goals. Over the years, we have managed to strengthen the corps in connecting people to Israeli culture."









						הנשים החרדיות של חיל האוויר: "הן מסבירות לי איך החימוש יושלך מהמטוס"
					

בשקט-בשקט פועלת קבוצה של עשרות חרדיות במרכזי הפיתוח של יחידת אופק בקריה ובבסיס צריפין, שם הן מובילות את אחד מהפרויקטים המרכזיים של היחידה הטכנולוגית של חיל האוויר, זאת כחלק מתוכנית "תוכנה באמונה". השבוע קיבלה ראש עמותת "עתידה", אישה חרדית, מדליית הערכה ממפקד חיל האוויר: "עשינו יחד היסטוריה...




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*To all friends - SHAVU'A TOV!*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Yom Hazikaron: International joint study set to take place in Israel and around the world*

*Jews from all over the world will be able to access the designated site, established for this purpose. The initiative, led by the World Union of Synagogues, in Israel and around the world, will be implemented in Israel for twenty four hours straight,*



Memorial Day for Fallen Israeli Soldiers, is one of the sanctified days marked by the State of Israel, and It is a day that serves to unite the Israeli populace. However, in many ways, Diaspora Jewry is missing from the dialogue and from a general sense of belonging. This is despite their deep and sincere link to Israeli soldiers and their commitment to the state of Israel.

The international initiative, led by the World Union of Orthodox Synagogues in Israel and in the Diaspora, strives to connect Diaspora Jewry to this special day. The initiative began ten years ago at the instigation of Lieutenant Colonel Uri Shlomai, ob"m, who decided to establish several "field" stations that would operate simultaneously on Memorial Day for Fallen Soldiers. This was a parallel idea compared to soldiers standing, beside a flag, for an entire day, on Mount Herzl, in Jerusalem. The learning content includes: Mishna regimen, YIzkor prayer, Kel Malei Rachamim, selected Psalms, a prayer for the welfare of Israeli soldiers, the prayer for the sustenance of the State of Israel and more.

This year, the World Union of Synagogues, together with Ariel, son of Uri, will activate the project in a broad national and international fashion. For this purpose, pamphlets and films, in Hebrew, English, Spanish, Russian and French, have been produced for use by adults and families including children. Every Jew, from anywhere in the world, can access the site and take part in the learning. During the day, points on the globe will be lit, indicating the locales where learning is taking place on behalf of the souls of the fallen soldiers.


In addition, multiple stations will be spread out, providing citizens with the ability to participate in the simultaneous learning, during Memorial Day. Many of these stations will be active for twenty four hours, up to the advent of Independence Day. Each citizen will also have the opportunity to access the website and to study independently for the "uplifting" of the deceased' souls.

Mr. David Ben Naeh, Chairman of the World Organization of Orthodox Communities and Synagogues stated: "We see much importance in connecting World Jewry to the memory of the fallen Israeli soldiers. 'Around the clock' learning, on Memorial Day, signifies, more than anything else, this connection and deep bond, of every Jew, towards those who have sacrificed their lives on behalf of the nation in it's land."






						Yom Hazikaron: International joint study set to take place in Israel and around the world
					

Jews from all over the world will be able to access the designated site, established for this purpose. The initiative, led by the World Union of Synagogues, in Israel and around the world, will be implemented in Israel for twenty four hours straight,




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Pastors call to cease Palestinian Authority efforts to destroy the Altar of Joshua
					

The 3200 year-old site is a historically irreplaceable treasure and is under the jurisdiction of the Israeli military (IDF) to protect, the USPC petition reads.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*HABITHONISTIM PANEL - THE DAY AFTER ABU MAZEN*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Viral Video ROCKS the Rabbinic establishment and shocks Israel - Anastasia - Pod for Israel*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Viral Video ROCKS the Rabbinic establishment and shocks Israel - Anastasia - Pod for Israel*



Can you imagine being told you can't expose your face or enter a mosque, just because you're a woman?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Viral Video ROCKS the Rabbinic establishment and shocks Israel - Anastasia - Pod for Israel*



I guess the real shock is that Missionaries pretentiously misrepresenting as "One for Israel", don't have the brains to understand why so many are leaving the church, and why Israelis keep laughing at them preaching about Rabbis, who can really do anything against what their Jewish mothers say...


----------



## rylah

*'Boker Tov' - Good morning from Israel!*

The weather throughout the country today:
Jerusalem: 45-57 F
Tel-Aviv: 57-64 F
Haifa: 55-59 F
Eilat: 57-77 F

*NEWSRAEL*
*



*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli official confirm - Israel had a role in the explosion that created the power outage at the Natanz facility*

Israel had a role in the power outage at the Natanz uranium enrichment facility in Iran., which was caused by a large-scale explosion, the NEW York Times report Monday night, citing Israeli and American intelligence sources.

It was further reported that extensive damage was done to the facility, with the blast destroying the electricity system that supplies the uranium-enriching centrifuges, and that it could take the country nine months to restore the gasoline output.

Walla News!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> *Israeli official confirm - Israel had a role in the explosion that created the power outage at the Natanz facility*
> 
> Israel had a role in the power outage at the Natanz uranium enrichment facility in Iran., which was caused by a large-scale explosion, the NEW York Times report Monday night, citing Israeli and American intelligence sources.
> 
> It was further reported that extensive damage was done to the facility, with the blast destroying the electricity system that supplies the uranium-enriching centrifuges, and that it could take the country nine months to restore the gasoline output.
> 
> Walla News!



Excellent!!!


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli official confirm - Israel had a role in the explosion that created the power outage at the Natanz facility*
> 
> Israel had a role in the power outage at the Natanz uranium enrichment facility in Iran., which was caused by a large-scale explosion, the NEW York Times report Monday night, citing Israeli and American intelligence sources.
> 
> It was further reported that extensive damage was done to the facility, with the blast destroying the electricity system that supplies the uranium-enriching centrifuges, and that it could take the country nine months to restore the gasoline output.
> 
> Walla News!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!!!
Click to expand...


*'Eden Ben-Zaken - Ana Majnounah*

"...It all goes naturally with me and I'll still trap you,
So listen you know nothing, I've turned a million things and also the entire universe
Listen sweetheart I'm something special, and if you still haven't realized, go ask here anyone

Ana Majnounah! Go as here anyone - Ana Majnouna!

And the token will fall
Welcome to the Middle East
You won't meet any like me
No accounting with anyone
Slowly slowly you'll get used
And maybe get a bit confused
For there're no as crazy like me
In all of Israel - Ana majnounah!"


----------



## rylah

*Bar Tsabari - Hadera *

Eleven at night, want to go out for a beer,
All the friends asleep,  young in Hadera, local partygoers
On the parents' couch, going into thoughts, smoking in front of the comforting screen,
The minutes, turned into hours, and for years  I have been thinking about Tel Aviv

Sea of cultures, load of squares
And a congested city, I will never understand you Hadera.

Here the money speaks, the pose is tiring, the pockets are full of cash,
And in the bank, the accounts are foreclosed,
At the beach the girls sunbathe like Rio,
Next to the gray chimneys, the bikini, like the Dead Sea
Shrinks over the years.

Sea of cultures, load of squares
And a congested city, I will never understand you Hadera.

And when I look back, I would not change a thing,
In every corner of our neighborhood my heart is set


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - SHARE NEWSRAEL!*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*NASA Names 2 Asteroids after Israeli Arab Technion Student (She Discovered Them)





*

Aseel Nama, an undergraduate student in the Dept. of Biomedical Engineering at the Technion, has discovered two new asteroids that will henceforth be named after her, as part of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration’s “asteroid-hunting campaign.”






“I really wanted to take part in this campaign, which is a kind of competition, but NASA insisted that I must recruit a team of three people. I explained to them that I wasn’t able to recruit partners, but that this was my dream, and in the end they were convinced and allowed me to participate,” Aseel said, adding, “It turned out that I was the only one-person team and also the only participating Israeli among 116 teams from all over the world.”

Nama, who grew up in Deir al-Assad in Galilee and currently lives in Haifa, is participating in research in Prof. Dan Adam’s laboratory at the Technion, where she learned to do segmentation—dividing images into sections. This skill, she says, helped her locate the asteroids.

“I received a set of photos and videos from NASA and I had to find new asteroids in them. I called my ‘team’ ANI (Aseel Nama Israel) and the asteroids I discovered will be named ANI1801 and ANI2001,” she said.









						NASA Names 2 Asteroids after Israeli Arab Technion Student (She Discovered Them)
					

Nama, who grew up in Deir al-Assad in Galilee, currently lives in Haifa.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Cows grazing freely in the rolling green hills 
of the Gilbo'a Mountain in northern Israel.*





NEWSRAEL


----------



## rylah

*Israel tops world in kidney donations to strangers*
*Israel has the world’s highest rate of people donating kidneys to strangers. On April 4, the number hit 1,000 … and climbed to 1,003.*






As of April 4, the nonprofit organization Matnat Chaim (Gift of Life) has facilitated 1,003 live kidney transplants since 2009 from altruistic donors – people who are not related to their recipients.

“We believe Israel has the fourth highest rate of live kidney donations in the world and the highest [per-capita] rate of altruistic kidney donations,” says Judy Singer, assistant director of Matnat Chaim (and an altruistic kidney donor herself).

“That figure is somewhat anecdotal because in many countries altruistic kidney donation doesn’t exist and in some it’s only beginning to be documented,” Singer tells ISRAEL21c.

“Israeli transplant surgeons go to international conferences and tell us their colleagues from other countries say their numbers don’t come close.”

China, for example, has about six times as many live kidney transplants as Israel but way more than six times the population – 1.4 billion compared to 9.2 million.

The UK, with a population of 60 million, recorded 130 altruistic transplants during an eight-year period when Israel’s number topped 500.

On April 4, four altruistic kidney transplants were performed in Israeli hospitals through the efforts of Matnat Chaim, pushing the number above 1,000 in 11 years.

And that does not include voluntary altruistic kidney donations arranged through private channels.






Continue reading:








						Israel tops world in kidney donations to strangers - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel has the world’s highest rate of people donating kidneys to strangers. On April 4, the number hit 1,000 … and climbed to 1,003.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah

*Good and blessed month of Iyar,
plenty of success and health to all Beit of Yisrael and friends!*


----------



## rylah

*Only in Israel: The impossible transition from mourning to joy*
*Why does most of the Jewish world not fully appreciate the new dates on the Hebrew calendar?*

How should we relate to the new dates of significance added to the Hebrew calendar since the establishment of the State of Israel? Is there something about each of these days that even most of the Jewish world doesn't fully appreciate?

Rabbi Yehuda HaKohen is joined by Justin Ellis of Fuel For Truth for an in depth discussion unpacking the deeper meanings of Yom HaShoah, Yom HaZikaron, Yom HaAtzmaut & Yom Yerushalayim.






Listen on:








						Only in Israel: The impossible transition from mourning to joy
					

Why does most of the Jewish world not fully appreciate the new dates on the Hebrew calendar?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - Ahake Lecha (I will wait for You)*


----------



## rylah

*Yahiel - Gadal Li Ktzat Zakan (I Grew Beard A Little)*

Cover of song written by 'Eden Hason.

**


----------



## rylah

*The clues in the seven spheres of the seven weeks of counting the 'Omer - Rabbi Oury Sherki*



Counting of the 'Omer consists of seven weeks, right?
Each week aimed against a different sphere -

Hesed (kindness)
Gevurah (severity)
Tiferet (glory)
Netzah (eternity)
Hod (splendor)
Yesod (foundation)
and Machut (kingship).






Now, why?

First week is Hesed -the exodus from Egypt. Second week is Gevurah - the Holocaust Memorial day  (in Hebrew lit. _'Day of the Shoah and Gevurah'_). Third week is Tiferet - _"He has cast down from heaven to earth the glory of Israel" Eichah 2:1__, _the glory returned to the nation. Netzah the fourth week - the Netzah within the Netzah is the day of Herzl, the day decided upon by the Knesset in memory of Herzl, who was born on the 10th of Iyar, which is Netzah of the Netzah (the eternity within the eternity) against Mosheh Rabbenu A"H, who's sphere is the Netzah. So is Hod, Hod of the Hod (the splendor within splendor) is against Rabbi Shim'on Bar Yochay, the book of the Zohar. Yesod of the Yesod (foundation within foundation) is the Hillulah (yehrtzeit) of Rabbi Mosheh Hayyim Lutzato, against the Musar (morality) which is the correction of the nation, the moral correction of the Yesod. And the sphere of Malchut (kingship) against the Day of Jerusalem.

Sort of things that once used to be kept in secret,
turned into a most revealed thing in our days.

More in Hebrew:


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH LIVE: Memorial Day Ceremony for Israel’s Victims of Terror*






_*Honor Israel’s fallen and hear the emotional testimonials of bereaved parents, spouses, sons, daughters, and siblings, sharing memories their loved ones.*_

Thousands of Yom Hazikaron ceremonies are held to commemorate Israel’s fallen soldiers and victims of terror. However, OneFamily’s ceremony is different.

The OneFamily organization provides constant support to injured and bereaved families across Israel and is the premier national organization that rehabilitates, reintegrates, and rebuilds the lives of Israel’s thousands of victims of terror attacks.

On Israel’s Remembrance Day, Yom Hazikaron, join OneFamily and hear the emotional testimonials of bereaved parents, spouses, sons, daughters, and siblings, sharing memories of their loved ones.










						Join United with Israel!
					

Join the world's largest pro-Israel community with over 9 million members! By sharing biblical, historical and modern perspectives, we promote worldwide unity with the People, Country and Land of Israel. Join here –> https://unitedwithisrael.org




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Join us now for a meaningful Yom HaZikaron (Israel Memorial Day) ceremony, where we will commemorate Israel Defense Force soldiers and victims of terror. Together we will honor the lives of the fallen heroes who have paved the way for us and have left behind a legacy of values, identity, and sacrifice. Watch the ceremony with us now️


----------



## rylah




----------



## usmcstinger

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> European colonists and their offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.
Click to expand...

At one time Arabs and Jews both spoke the Semitic Language. The real Palestinians were Sea Farers originating from the Cyprus Area. They invaded Egypt and then established a stronghold between the Sea and the Golan Heights. King David lead an Army purged that from what is called the Holy Lands. Many retreated to their ships and left. Those who surrendered married into Jewish face. There were no Palestinians left.


----------



## rylah

*To all Israel, home and abroad,*
*who have a martyr buried in Jerusalem
but no one to ascend to their tomb today:*

"A guy named Roe'e asked to deliver:

We are some 12th graders and  we will ascend Mount of Herzl to light candles (and also say a chapter of Psalms for families who want) near the tombs of the dead that no one will ascend to. *If you know of martyr that no one will go to their grave, please send an sms or WhatsApp to Roe'e - 0587995857. *

In any case we will be happy for you to distribute, thank you all!

**
*'Am Yisrael Chai!*


----------



## rylah

*Join the collective reading of Psalms to commemorate and lift the souls of the martyrs:*

Enter the link, get the name of one of the IDF and security forces casualties the victims of terror attacks, and read a chapter of Psalms to lift their souls:









						גם אני קראתי פרק תהילים לעילוי נשמת חללי צה''ל ונפגעי פעולות האיבה
					

דף מיוחד בו כל גולש מקבל שם של אחד מאלפי חללי מערכות ישראל ונפגעי פעולות האיבה לצד פרק תהילים שיוחד עבורו. היכנסו וקיראו פרק תהילים אחד, קחו על עצמכם מעשה טוב ו/או לימדו משנה אחת לעילוי נשמת אחד מחללי צה''ל וכוחות הביטחון ונפגעי פעולות האיבה - זה לוקח פחות מדקה.




					new.tehilimyahad.com
				



(Memorial website in English with names and personal stories: Izkor, Psalms in English)

Or learn one Mishnah for the ascension of their souls,
Mishnah - letters of "Neshamah":









						גם אני למדתי משנה אחת לעילוי נשמת אחד מחללי צה''ל ונפגעי פעולות האיבה
					

דף מיוחד בו כל גולש מקבל שם של אחד מאלפי חללי מערכות ישראל ונפגעי פעולות האיבה לצד משנה שיוחדה עבורו. היכנסו ולימדו משנה אחת, קחו על עצמכם מעשה טוב ו/או קיראו פרק תהילים לעילוי נשמת אחד מחללי צה''ל וכוחות הביטחון ונפגעי פעולות האיבה - זה לוקח פחות מדקה.




					mishnayahad.com
				



- Learn Mishnah in English

* Please share * and together we will be able to read a Psalm and study a Mishnah in the name of each and every one of the martyrs and the murdered,
who died over Kiddush Hashem.


----------



## rylah

15 years after murder, Daniel 'comes home'
					

American teen was murdered in a terrorist attack in Tel Aviv 15 years ago. Now that his family has made Aliyah, he has 'returned' to Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Prime Minister Mr. Benjamin Netanyahu at the State Memorial Ceremony for the Victims of terror - regarding the Talit of Shalom Shreky Hy"d*

"Regarding this I want to tell You, that several months ago came to my office representatives of the organization "One Family", that assists the victims of terror. They came with the bereaved parents - Rabbi Oury Sherky and Miriam Peretz mother of the sons. They presented me the new book - "What Is Left". This is an unusually powerful book, a book about the special items left by the victims of terror in Israel and the IDF martyrs.

Rabbi Sherky and his wife Ronit, who bereaved their son Shalom in a run-over attack, are pointing in the book to their memory item - the Talit (prayer shawl) of Shalom, which turned to be a canopy, under which get married the children and the grandchildren of the family. And thus the presence of Shalom is in all family celebrations."


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*WATCH: Israel launches 73rd Independence Day -*
*torch lighting ceremony **at Mount Herzl*



*'Am Yisrael Chai!*


----------



## rylah

*Devotion to Jewish learning, not tragedy,defines mother of slain teen*
*Five years after losing her son Naftali in a terror kidnapping and murder that shocked the nation, Rachelle Fraenkel completes program that makes her an expert on Jewish law*






“The truth is, tragedy doesn’t define anybody. Not me,” Frankel said in a phone interview on June 20, two days after the five-year yahrzeit for Naftali and the two other slain teens, Gilad Shaer and Eyal Yifrach.

What defines her is a devotion to Jewish learning — a devotion which has now led her to a new stage: the completion of a six-year program of learning halacha, or Jewish law, in a way largely indistinguishable from the studies undertaken by men who become rabbis. She not only completed the program, but as director signed all the diplomas.

In fact, according to the head of Matan, Rabbanit Malka Bina, the day after the shiva was over, Fraenkel was back in school to help her students study for their exams.

Continue reading:








						Devotion to Jewish learning, not tragedy, defines mother of slain teen
					

Five years after losing her son Naftali in a terror kidnapping and murder that shocked the nation, Rachelle Fraenkel completes program that makes her an expert on Jewish law




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Only in Israel: The impossible transition from mourning to joy*
*Why does most of the Jewish world not fully appreciate the new dates on the Hebrew calendar?*






How should we relate to the new dates of significance added to the Hebrew calendar since the establishment of the State of Israel?

Is there something about each of these days that even most of the Jewish world doesn't fully appreciate?

Rabbi Yehuda HaKohen is joined by Justin Ellis of Fuel For Truth for an in depth discussion unpacking the deeper meanings of Yom HaShoah, Yom HaZikaron, Yom HaAtzmaut & Yom Yerushalayim.

Listen on:








						Only in Israel: The impossible transition from mourning to joy
					

Why does most of the Jewish world not fully appreciate the new dates on the Hebrew calendar?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Writing the new song of the Redemption*

*Rabbi Shmuel Eliyahu: 'We, our generation, are obligated to sing a new song.
The Holy One Blessed Be He has made so many miracles for us.'*


----------



## rylah

*Happy Independence Day!*

*Rav Tzvi Yehuda said: “Our joy on this day is the joy of a mitzvah... to fulfill the Torah commandment of dwelling in Eretz Yisrael... that this Land is in our hands, 
in a national sense, and not in the hands of any other nation.” Op-ed.*













						Happy Independence Day!
					

Rav Tzvi Yehuda said: “Our joy on this day is the joy of a mitzvah... to fulfill the Torah commandment of dwelling in Eretz Yisrael... that this Land is in our hands, in a national sense, and not in the hands of any other nation.” Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*'Blessed to have the chance to live our history'*

*As an olah, although of over 50 years standing, this is a time when I recollect my own Zionist journey, from Baltimore to Yerushalayim.*

As soon as Pesach ends we enter a period of key annual events for Israel and the Jewish people. We experience the gamut of highs and lows, the intense mourning and expressions of remembrance on Yom HaShoah and Yom HaZikaron and then, in the blink of an eye, we transition to Yom Haatzmaut – we go from the depths of sadness to the heights of joy and celebration. This is a period of reflection on our history, heroes and hopes for Am Yisrael and Medinat Yisrael.

As an olah, although of over 50 years standing, this is always a time when I recollect my own Zionist journey, from Baltimore to Yerushalayim. The first time I thought of coming to Israel was in my senior year of high school when we were deciding where to apply for college. Although attending post-high school programs in Israel for women wasn’t the done thing in those days, my parents agreed to let me study in Jerusalem at Michlala, shortly after the Six Day War.

I arrived when the country was on a high, euphoric after winning the war, a triumph that seemed to be a modern-day miracle. I was carried along on the wave of Tikvah, positivity and creativity and I loved being a part of it all – an actor in the play rather than a member of the audience. I was realizing my goal of learning Torah in Hebrew in Israel and it was thrilling. I remember how meaningful it was when I studied Parshat Lech Lecha 
in Jerusalem :

"וַיֹּאמֶר יְהוָה אֶל-אַבְרָם, לֶךְ-לְךָ מֵאַרְצְךָ וּמִמּוֹלַדְתְּךָ וּמִבֵּית אָבִיךָ, אֶל-הָאָרֶץ, אֲשֶׁר אַרְאֶךָּ".

The LORD said to Abram, “Go forth from your native land and from your father’s house to the land that I will show you.

I could relate to that pasuk in a new and very personal way as I could to the promise that G-d then made to Abraham:

"וַיֵּרָא יְהוָה, אֶל-אַבְרָם, וַיֹּאמֶר, לְזַרְעֲךָ אֶתֵּן אֶת-הָאָרֶץ הַזֹּאת"

The LORD appeared to Abram and said, “I will assign this land to your offspring…”

I’ll never forget my first Yom Hazikaron in Israel. I went to Har Herzl with throngs of people, many of whom had lost children, siblings and parents who were soldiers in the war. These heroes made the ultimate sacrifice while defending their land and it was profoundly felt and appreciated by the entire country. We remembered them and mourned their loss. I realized more than ever before that Israel is our cherished and precious gift and that we are blessed to have the chance to contribute and build the country, to live our history and to be part of making history.

*Rabbanit Malka Bina is founder of Matan - Beit Midrash for Women.*













						'Blessed to have the chance to live our history'
					

As an olah, although of over 50 years standing, this is a time when I recollect my own Zionist journey, from Baltimore to Yerushalayim.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*WATCH: 102 year old Mori Yaish Giat lights Independence Torch*

A must watch in every Jewish home!

'Am Yisrael Chai!


----------



## rylah

At 73, Israel’s prophetic message for the world
					

The meaning of the State of Israel: A vision of hope for all humanity.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Will she be the first Israeli woman to climb the Everest?*

What do you do in your free time? Do you paint? Cycle? Study a foreign language? Well, our guest today climbs mountains. But not just any type of mountain. She climbs the mountains that are almost impossible to climb. Her most recent peak was Ojos Del Salado in Chile, the highest active volcano in the world. And this is what she does in her free time.

Daniel Wolfson is a lawyer by trade but in her free time she runs marathons, does triathlons and conquers some of the highest summits in the world.

We are super thrilled to have Daniel Wolfson on the podcast tonight to talk about the injury that led her to mountain climbing, the crazy dreams climbers have at high altitudes and the crazy dream she has at ALL altitudes – the dream of being the first Israeli woman to climb Mount Everest.










						Will she be the first Israeli woman to climb the Everest?
					

Daniel Wolfson talks about the injury that led her to mountain climbing and the crazy dreams climbers have at high altitudes.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Ascending to Har Habayit
					

The spiritual experience of praying on the Temple Mount awakens gratitude for the miracles we have seen along with yearning for Redemption.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Narkis at the Independence Torch Lightning Ceremony

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*This Week Torah Portion : 'Tazria-Metzora' - Transforming Curses to Blessings*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*To all Israel and friends  -

 have a peaceful and blessed weekend!*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Illegal structures built without permits?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Stop building without permits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal structures built without permits?
Click to expand...

Who says they are illegal? Foreigners?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal structures built without permits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says they are illegal? Foreigners?
Click to expand...


Maybe a new concept to you - it's called law.

What are you  saying, that people calling themselves 'foreigners' in the local language,
and refuse to even learn pronounce the name of the place, or what it means,
even after a 100 years, are not foreigners?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And except for accusing Jews of all real and imagined by default
and this picture showing not a single tree burning,
is there any proof to the bloodlibel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Well, you said_ " i heart hamas"_,
then enjoy it habibti  











						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israel-Haters and Wokesters: Hava Nice Day After Seeing This!*

This advertisement should cause the heads of Israel-haters and wokesters to spontaneously combust. See if you can spot the multiple reasons why.

And if you read this, #Nissim brother, send some to #David at Israellycool for review,
it looks _real_ good.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Considering Palestinians CONSTANTLY lie about many false events, I don’t believe them. They are full of shit


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## danielpalos

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *


Israelites who live in the State of Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ESay

P F Tinmore said:


>


What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yes, this is exactly what you and your ilk should believe,
especially if that makes you feel smarter about yourselves.

Also don't you think it's funny how the 'Syrian Girl',
is trying to demonize Israelis by comparing them to...Syrians?

.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The Arab cowards, after weeks of hunting Orthodox Jews in gangs to the sounds of music on TikTok, burning the entire neighborhood in the middle of a Pogrom while posting it online,
didn't expect to be paid a debt?



Let me prepare my surprised face,
and at the same time suggest that your friends,
are foolishly misreading the Israeli society right now,
neither the Orthodox nor reliance on police are as in any previous Intifada.


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.
Click to expand...


Yes, the beginning of Ramadan and Israel's Memorial Day, which were on the same day,
were marked by the usual fireworks in several Arab towns and the usual tension at the Temple Mount during the memorial ceremony. What was unusual were direct firework shooting at Jewish homes from various directions in the neighborhood of Silwan that night, and the police, unlike other years, shut down the Al-Aqsa mouazine that was intentionally amplified to shout over the minute the memorial ceremony began at the Western Wall, aired live nationwide.

Then they started going around in gangs hunting Orthodox Jews, first slaps and run away, then following around people in gangs,then people riding bikes, stabbing, posting it as music videos allover TikTok.

And last week it was literally a reminder of a Pogrom,
they've posted how they hunt down and lynch Jews on the streets,
with the police doing nothing and a burning neighborhood in the background...



With neither the courts nor the police showing any correctness to competently address the situation, and at large many argue show nothing but criminal neglect, paired by affirmative action, which only fuels it worse. All while the Shabak and mainstream media seem to focus mainly on any reaction from the Jewish population that they now deem remotely extreme.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ESay said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.
Click to expand...

*Save Sheikh Jarrah: Palestinians have a right to remain on their land*

Are these demands, after 65 years of de facto ownership of their homes, really that difficult for Israel to recognise - or does this situation merely confirm Israel as a settler-colonial, racist state? East Jerusalem is illegally occupied under international law. Israel is therefore committing a war crime by evicting Palestinians from their homes and moving its own settler population into them. 



			https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/israel-palestine-save-sheikh-jarrah-right-remain-land


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Save Sheikh Jarrah: Palestinians have a right to remain on their land*
> 
> Are these demands, after 65 years of de facto ownership of their homes, really that difficult for Israel to recognise - or does this situation merely confirm Israel as a settler-colonial, racist state? East Jerusalem is illegally occupied under international law. Israel is therefore committing a war crime by evicting Palestinians from their homes and moving its own settler population into them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/israel-palestine-save-sheikh-jarrah-right-remain-land
Click to expand...


Apparently, you're not even pretending to discuss anything.

The Va'ad Sfaradi is the legal owner of these lots. The documents recently transferred to PA by the Jordanian govt, and in their rush to attack Jews, foolishly made public, actually further  prove beyond any doubt that the Arab frauds now claiming the property *never owned it*,
only rented for a short period, after it was taken from Jews by the Jordanian occupation
some 60 years ago.

But why ruin a good ol' blood-libel with facts,
when your "innocent" intention is to only incite another pogrom, right?
























						ירדן העבירה לרש"פ מסמכי בעלות על נכסים בשכונת שיח' ג'ראח בירושלים
					

<p>שר החוץ הירדני יערוך ביקור פתע ברמאללה •  העברת המסמכים נועדה לסייע למאבקם של תושבי השכונה בעיריית ירושלים. "ירדן מגנה את ניסיונותיה הבלתי אנושיים של ישראל לגירוש הפלסטינים מבתיהם" בית המשפט קבע כי המשפחות המתגוררות במקום, להתפנות</p>




					www.20il.co.il


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Save Sheikh Jarrah: Palestinians have a right to remain on their land*
> 
> Are these demands, after 65 years of de facto ownership of their homes, really that difficult for Israel to recognise - or does this situation merely confirm Israel as a settler-colonial, racist state? East Jerusalem is illegally occupied under international law. Israel is therefore committing a war crime by evicting Palestinians from their homes and moving its own settler population into them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/israel-palestine-save-sheikh-jarrah-right-remain-land
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you're not even pretending to discuss anything.
> 
> The Va'ad Sfaradi is the legal owner of these lots. The documents recently transferred to PA by the Jordanian govt, and in their rush to attack Jews, foolishly made public, actually further  prove beyond any doubt that the Arab frauds now claiming the property *only rented it *
> after it was taken from Jews under the Jordanian occupation some 60 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ירדן העבירה לרש"פ מסמכי בעלות על נכסים בשכונת שיח' ג'ראח בירושלים
> 
> 
> <p>שר החוץ הירדני יערוך ביקור פתע ברמאללה •  העברת המסמכים נועדה לסייע למאבקם של תושבי השכונה בעיריית ירושלים. "ירדן מגנה את ניסיונותיה הבלתי אנושיים של ישראל לגירוש הפלסטינים מבתיהם" בית המשפט קבע כי המשפחות המתגוררות במקום, להתפנות</p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.20il.co.il
Click to expand...

OK, so give the Jews back the land they had before 1948 and give back the land that the Palestinians had before 1948.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cause of these particular demonstrations? I have read that it was the Arabs who attacked the Jews first with videos being translated in social media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Save Sheikh Jarrah: Palestinians have a right to remain on their land*
> 
> Are these demands, after 65 years of de facto ownership of their homes, really that difficult for Israel to recognise - or does this situation merely confirm Israel as a settler-colonial, racist state? East Jerusalem is illegally occupied under international law. Israel is therefore committing a war crime by evicting Palestinians from their homes and moving its own settler population into them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/israel-palestine-save-sheikh-jarrah-right-remain-land
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you're not even pretending to discuss anything.
> 
> The Va'ad Sfaradi is the legal owner of these lots. The documents recently transferred to PA by the Jordanian govt, and in their rush to attack Jews, foolishly made public, actually further  prove beyond any doubt that the Arab frauds now claiming the property *only rented it *
> after it was taken from Jews under the Jordanian occupation some 60 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ירדן העבירה לרש"פ מסמכי בעלות על נכסים בשכונת שיח' ג'ראח בירושלים
> 
> 
> <p>שר החוץ הירדני יערוך ביקור פתע ברמאללה •  העברת המסמכים נועדה לסייע למאבקם של תושבי השכונה בעיריית ירושלים. "ירדן מגנה את ניסיונותיה הבלתי אנושיים של ישראל לגירוש הפלסטינים מבתיהם" בית המשפט קבע כי המשפחות המתגוררות במקום, להתפנות</p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.20il.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so give the Jews back the land they had before 1948 and give back the land that the Palestinians had before 1948.
Click to expand...


That IS land Jews owned before 1948.

But the main problem you need decency to admit,
is both in using the "Palestinian" to the exclusion of any Jews,
while at the same time assuming mere presence of Jews justifies violence.

In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
never actually owned any property - *be careful with what you ask for.*

And doubt not for a second, that what you intend for Israel,
will roll directly at your own doorway, though thousands of miles away .


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property


You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
Click to expand...


I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.

But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
northern hemisphere combined...:













						Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
					

As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:




					www.standard.net
				




*Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
*Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> With neither the courts nor the police showing any correctness to competently address the situation, and at large many argue show nothing but criminal neglect, paired by affirmative action, which only fuels it worse. All while the Shabak and mainstream media seem to focus mainly on any reaction from the Jewish population that they now deem remotely extreme


And the situation will be only deteriorating in the future in this regard. The Arabs in Palestine radicalize. In the West Bank elections is scheduled and Hamas is said to gain the majority there.

You said that the police and courts were ineffective in the last days. What are you proposals how to solve these issues?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
Click to expand...

The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration. 

1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
• The right to use the resource;
• The right to profit from use of the resource;
• The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
• The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
• The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource 



			https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration.
> 
> 1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
> • The right to use the resource;
> • The right to profit from use of the resource;
> • The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
> • The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
> • The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf
Click to expand...


_defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’.  _

Jordan had tenure in the West Bank for less than 20 years.
Israel for over 50 years.

Israel wins!!!.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration.
> 
> 1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
> • The right to use the resource;
> • The right to profit from use of the resource;
> • The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
> • The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
> • The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’.  _
> 
> Jordan had tenure in the West Bank for less than 20 years.
> Israel for over 50 years.
> 
> Israel wins!!!.
Click to expand...

Jordan never acquired tenure. Neither did Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan never acquired tenure. Neither did Israel.



The Palestinians never had it. Still don't.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration.
> 
> 1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
> • The right to use the resource;
> • The right to profit from use of the resource;
> • The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
> • The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
> • The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf
Click to expand...


And you don't see how this only further proves my point?

If any of the Arab claimants actually owned any property, you wouldn't be talking about tenure. Furthermore your link further confirms that before the Ottoman registry in 1863,* vast majority of the Arab population was nomadic*, neither attachment nor ownership
of anything specific.

This is exactly what the Ottoman reforms aimed to solve,
but failed due to the Arab rejection and constant tribal rivalry,
and resulted in even more disruption of local order by Bedouin incursions,
with most ownership eventually registered under a handful of powerful Caliphate's dynasties.

*Q. So how is your bringing up Sharia, in substitution to actual ownership,
not further proof that the Arab claim is rooted in classic feudal imperialism?*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration.
> 
> 1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
> • The right to use the resource;
> • The right to profit from use of the resource;
> • The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
> • The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
> • The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’.  _
> 
> Jordan had tenure in the West Bank for less than 20 years.
> Israel for over 50 years.
> 
> Israel wins!!!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan never acquired tenure. Neither did Israel.
Click to expand...


Again, if Arabs claim rights based on tenure,
then they've by definition proven they're not the owners.

Israelis have the title,
recognized by international law,
Arabs are arguing tenure...sums it up perfectly.


----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> With neither the courts nor the police showing any correctness to competently address the situation, and at large many argue show nothing but criminal neglect, paired by affirmative action, which only fuels it worse. All while the Shabak and mainstream media seem to focus mainly on any reaction from the Jewish population that they now deem remotely extreme
> 
> 
> 
> And the situation will be only deteriorating in the future in this regard. The Arabs in Palestine radicalize. In the West Bank elections is scheduled and Hamas is said to gain the majority there.
> 
> You said that the police and courts were ineffective in the last days. What are you proposals how to solve these issues?
Click to expand...


The same I recommend to my friends in America - first what we call in Israel "to swipe a cloth on the canned food", and second to organize locally in the neighborhoods around physicians, police and military personnel, to coordinate in cases of emergency.

I think this is relevant to many nations now,
as we're witnessing what seems a global transition,
while various hostile elements advance in the meantime.

This has a lot to with the question about Parliamentary Monarchy in the elections thread...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact most of so called "the Palestinians" were but foreign feudal labor tenants,
> never actually owned any property
> 
> 
> 
> You are viewing eastern land rights through a western lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually viewing Ottoman land registration, and you're the lying westerner here trying to impose on everyone else new "rights"  you invent every week to fit the narrative.
> 
> But nice try though, haven't heard of the newest _"eastern lens" _
> excuse for the Arab theft of simultaneously 3 continents,
> while enslaving 10 times more Africans than the entire
> northern hemisphere combined...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder: Black History Month: Why don't they teach about the Arab-Muslim slave trade in Africa?
> 
> 
> As for America’s annual Black History Month, actor Morgan Freeman spoke for many during this 2005 exchange with CBS’s Mike Wallace on “60 Minutes”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q. Is this the "eastern lens" that justifies demand for exclusive *
> *Arab domination over the entire Middle east?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The  term  ‘Tenure’  is  a  matter  of  awareness,  which  is  associated  with  understanding  to  the  level  of  rights  and  security  [1,  2].  The  United  Nations  Centre  for  Human  Settlements  (UN-HABITAT) [3] report defines tenure as ‘the way land is held or owned by individuals and groups, or the set of relationships legally or customarily defined amongst people with respect to land’. A useful summary of the land tenure is provided by the UN-HABITAT [4], which observed that it is an issue of varying elements created to manage land right within the registry titles within the institutional states. Furthermore, securing user’s rights in land and  property is a  significant step to address the effective administration of end-user’s rights by the state  management institutions [5]. In practical terms, the literature shows that there is an interconnected matrix of legal, social and economic factors linked with the aspects of Land Tenure Security (LTS) administration.
> 
> 1.1 User’s rights in land and property Building on the categories of tenure rights that were listed by the World Resources Institute in collaboration with United Nations Development Programme [11], this article classifies user’s rights in land and property into the following:
> • The right to use the resource;
> • The right to profit from use of the resource;
> • The right to sell one’s tenure rights to others, permanently or for a limited time;
> • The right to pass down these rights to one’s successors;
> • The right to protection from illegal expropriation of the resource
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.witpress.com/Secure/ejournals/papers/HA010311f.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't see how this only further proves my point?
> 
> If any of the Arab claimants actually owned any property, you wouldn't be talking about tenure. Furthermore your link further confirms that before the Ottoman registry in 1863,* vast majority of the Arab population was nomadic*, neither attachment nor ownership
> of anything specific.
> 
> This is exactly what the Ottoman reforms aimed to solve,
> but failed due to the Arab rejection and constant tribal rivalry,
> and resulted in even more disruption of local order by Bedouin incursions,
> with most ownership eventually registered under a handful of powerful Caliphate's dynasties.
> 
> *Q. So how is your bringing up Sharia, in substitution to actual ownership,
> not further proof that the Arab claim is rooted in classic feudal imperialism?*
Click to expand...

You need to re read the link. You did not understand it.


----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> The same I recommend to my friends in America - first what we call in Israel "to swipe a cloth on the canned food"


I didn't understand the expression you used. Is this something about taking harsh measures?



rylah said:


> has a lot to with the question about Parliamentary Monarchy in the elections thread


Well, I asked some questions in that thread about parliamentary monarchy. I haven't got answers, so I can't comment on this.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

“Israel is blessed with the words of Abraham: ‘Perhaps ten righteous people will be found there [in Sodom]?’ And I myself know such righteous people, who risked their lives and often even paid the price just to save [others].

These righteous people also worked in the time of Hitler, and the undersigned is one of their survivors. Please do not allow a death sentence for Eichmann. The righteous also worked in Germany, and if only for them there should be a measure of grace.”

These words were written by Nelly Sachs in 1962. The Jewish author and Holocaust survivor, who would go on to win the Nobel Prize, was attempting to convince David Ben-Gurion, Israel's Prime Minister, to change the death sentence given to Adolf Eichmann, one of the key architects of the Nazi Final Solution who had been brought to the Jewish state and put on trial.

Sachs was not alone. In Israel, a number of leading intellectuals and public figures including Martin Buber, Leah Goldberg and Samuel Hugo Bergmann also raised their voices in opposition to the use of the death penalty, though naturally none of them defended Eichmann's crimes. Read more about this historical episode in the article below.

This year marks 60 years since the beginning of the Eichmann trial, a milestone event in the history of Holocaust remembrance and consciousness in Israel.













						Who Opposed Eichmann's Execution?
					

The trial of Adolf Eichmann had a profound effect on Holocaust discourse in the young State of Israel. During the trial, a heated debate raged within Israeli society over the appropriate punishment for the senior SS officer…




					blog.nli.org.il


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

ESay said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same I recommend to my friends in America - first what we call in Israel "to swipe a cloth on the canned food"
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand the expression you used. Is this something about taking harsh measures?
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> has a lot to with the question about Parliamentary Monarchy in the elections thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I asked some questions in that thread about parliamentary monarchy. I haven't got answers, so I can't comment on this.
Click to expand...


"To swipe a cloth on the canned food" is a common expression in Israel, a code phrase for preparing the bomb shelters, food and all necessary emergency requirements.
Are these harsh measures? No, that's discipline drawn by experience.

Regarding the question about transition to Parliamentary Monarchy,
the issue is complex and multi-facet, I think I've captured the most fundamental points,
and hope I'll manage to sum them up today and bridge a fitting translation for discussion.


----------



## Mindful

IDF soldier Evyatar Ofri gave a box of cereal to an Arab child searching for food.
A heartwarming image of an Israeli soldier handing a young Arab child food, after finding her rummaging through garbage cans to find something to eat, created a stir on Thursday, drawing the attention of thousands on social media networks.


----------



## rylah

but...but...but...UNRWA


----------



## rylah

*The three stages of realization of the Jewish **character*

"In the Berachot tractate there's a famous Mishnah that deals with the stages of Jewish identity for generations. The Jewish nation has a very complicated identity, and this is expressed in the founding ethos of our nation, through our three forfathers, who each mastered a different virtue of charachter - we're also the children of Avraham A"H, and  the children of Itzhak A"H and also the chidlren of Ya'akov A"H which is already very complex. And if we followed further, we see  that the third stage that makes us the children of Ya'akov A"H is as well comlex, for the reason that our forefather Ya'akov has three names, or three general tendencies to the soul of Israel, and universal to all humanity in general -
*Ya'akov, Yisrael, and Yeshurun. *

Referring to dimensions of - the sanctity, the nation, and the human. You'll see people concerned, or sensitive to the religious in life dismissing all else, some make parallels of the Orthodoxy in diaspora. Others are focused on national defense, economy etc regardless of all else. And others will argue that the (individual) human is important above all, not Israel, Israel they'll say are not important, focusing on the cosmopolitan universalist direction. Sometimes realizing into specific political parties and movements, common to every soul, nation and humanity as a whole.

-  Rabbi Oury Sherky - *"HaGeulah - The next step"*


----------



## rylah

212 Jews ascended the Temple Mount following the Independence Day,
at the morning prayer alone. At midday the police tried to prevent entry to Jews,
*Temple Mount Students* close the day with prayer and beautiful announcements.


----------



## rylah

*Join the Temple Mount Students **petition - sign** and demand Jerusalem Day on the Temple Mount!*

*This is how it looks when Jews ascend the Temple Mount (right)*
*vs when Jewish presence is forbidden (left):*





*



*

*Over 500 people who care have already signed a petition to open the Temple Mount on Jerusalem Day! Join the petition too and be a partner in this great protest. Did you sign? Excellent! Now share with at least ten people so we double the number of signatories.*









						הירדנים לא יקבעו לנו! הר הבית חייב להיות פתוח ביום ירושלים
					

בשנים עברו השתרש מנהג מגונה לאור דרישות הווקף הירדני, במסגרתו במהלך חודש הרמדאן הנחגג אצל המוסלמים, נסגר הר הבית לכניסת יהודים בשעת הצהריים, כלומר – שעת הצהריים המהווה שעה אחת מתוך 5 שעות כניסה ביום בלבד להר הבית, נלקחת ללא-סיבה למשך חודש שלם. כמו-כן, בשנים עברו, הר הבית נסגר כליל בפני יהודים...




					www.drove.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ESay

rylah said:


> "To swipe a cloth on the canned food" is a common expression in Israel, a code phrase for preparing the bomb shelters, food and all necessary emergency requirements.
> Are these harsh measures? No, that's discipline drawn by experience


I see. I am not arguing that these preparations are needed. But this is only a 'tactical' solution. But you need a 'strategical' one.

Maybe this solution (or at least, a part of this solution) is a parliamentary monarchy. Okay, I am looking forward for your view and thoughts.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Nothing about that photo supports the caption.

You believe what you're told to believe, right?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Nothing in that photo supports the captioned text. 

You mindlessly cut and paste what you're told to cut and paste, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Cutting off terror supplies again.......outrageous!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Wasn’t this really about Pally terrorists attacking Israeli forces and the Israeli’s responded?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


Is your mind so deep in Palestinian propaganda that you believe the IDF would just open fire like that for absolutely no reason ? That’s what Palestinians do..


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your mind so deep in Palestinian propaganda that you believe the IDF would just open fire like that for absolutely no reason ? That’s what Palestinians do..
Click to expand...

Israeli bullshit, of course.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your mind so deep in Palestinian propaganda that you believe the IDF would just open fire like that for absolutely no reason ? That’s what Palestinians do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
Click to expand...

I watched the video. More Palestinian bullshit, of course ..


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## danielpalos

Eminent domain laws should apply, at civic, secular, and temporal, minimum.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your mind so deep in Palestinian propaganda that you believe the IDF would just open fire like that for absolutely no reason ? That’s what Palestinians do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the video. More Palestinian bullshit, of course ..
Click to expand...

Eva Bartlett is not Palestinian.


----------



## P F Tinmore

New Israel Fund (NIF)
					

NIF advances & protects liberal democracy in Israel. For over 40 years, NIF has provided $300 million to over 900 Israeli civil society organizations to advance human rights, protect free speech, and defend minority populations.




					www.nif.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's awful!
Only Arabs are allowed to forcibly displace people from East Jerusalem, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Pally settlers / land grabbers being dealt with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Innocent Israeli civilians.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Innocent Israeli civilians.*


Uhhh. This picture proves nothing . And considering the countless times Palestinians have been caught lying using pictures and videos , they cannot be trusted


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Innocent Israeli civilians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh. This picture proves nothing . And considering the countless times Palestinians have been caught lying using pictures and videos , they cannot be trusted
Click to expand...

Sure, the Palestinians hired some Jews, got some guns at the IDF Surplus store in Ramallah, and took some pictures.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Innocent Israeli civilians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh. This picture proves nothing . And considering the countless times Palestinians have been caught lying using pictures and videos , they cannot be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the Palestinians hired some Jews, got some guns at the IDF Surplus store in Ramallah, and took some pictures.
Click to expand...

You showed a picture of a guy with a Kippah holding a gun, yet you’re the one laughing...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Issa

Bunch if thieves.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel is a settler colony, annexing native land is what it does​








						Israel is a settler colony, annexing native land is what it does
					

Since its early days of colonising Palestine, the Zionist movement has always aimed to establish a Greater Israel.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

__





						Bill Maher Defends Israel: "You Can't Learn History From Instagram"
					

Bill Maher takes aim at the 'liberal media' over its news coverage before turning on progressives including supermodel Bella Hadid




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

“He Dedicated His Whole Life to His Patients” – Israel Kills Gaza Doctor and His Entire Family                ​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> “He Dedicated His Whole Life to His Patients” – Israel Kills Gaza Doctor and His Entire Family              ​



Who is his doctor now? 










						Failed Hamas Rockets Falling Short in Gaza Killed 17 Civilians in Monday Incidents Before IDF Airstrikes, Says Security Official
					

Rockets are launched by Palestinian militants into Israel, in Gaza May 10, 2021. REUTERS/Mohammed Salem. Rockets fired by Hamas at …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is a settler colony, annexing native land is what it does​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a settler colony, annexing native land is what it does
> 
> 
> Since its early days of colonising Palestine, the Zionist movement has always aimed to establish a Greater Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


----------



## rylah

Issa said:


> Bunch if thieves.



Sure living rent free in your head...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Canadian Imam Younus Kathrada Muslim enmity toward the Jews is just and logical; We hate the Jews because of their disbelief in Allah*









						Canadian Imam Younus Kathrada Muslim enmity toward the Jews is just and logical; We hate the Jews because of their disbelief in Allah
					

Canadian Imam Younus Kathrada of the Muslim Youth of Victoria said that the Muslims’ enmity towards the Jews is "just and logical" because they can differentiate between combatants and dhimmis. He made his remarks in a Friday sermon delivered at the Muslim Youth of Victoria Islamic Center on May...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah

*A young girl from Hamas political leader Haniyeh's family is hospitalized in Israeli hospital*

The 6-year-old girl is in the Tel-Aviv hospital Ichilov after undergoing a bone marrow transplant for the past month, also during Operation "Guardian of the Walls". The incident came to light after a few days after the defense minister announced that aid to the Gaza Strip would be limited to humanitarian matters only.














						A young girl from Hamas political leader Haniyeh's family is hospitalized in Israeli hospital
					

The 6-year-old girl is in the Tel-Aviv hospital Ichilov after undergoing a bone marrow transplant for the past month,also during Operation "Guardian of the Walls". The incident came to light after a few days after the defense minister announced that aid to the Gaza Strip would be limited to...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah

*The real Israel: Jewish, Muslim, and Christian paramedics work closely together at Magen David Adom.




*


----------



## rylah

*80 Years On: June 1 is Farhud Day*

Farhud Day is commemorating the 1941 massacre of Iraqi Jews by Arab nationalists, coordinated with Palestinian Arab leaders & Nazis. The murders and devastation of the Farhud led to the expulsion of almost 1m Jews from Arab countries in following years.


----------



## rylah

*UAE Writer: The Arab Countries' Expulsion Of The Jews Was A Disastrous Mistake*

Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the expulsion of the Jews from the Arab countries following the establishment of Israel in 1948.

This expulsion, he said, was a grave mistake, since the Arab countries thereby "lost an elite population with significant wealth, property, influence, knowledge, and culture," which could have helped them, including against Israel, and lost the potential contribution of the Jews in many spheres, especially in the financial sphere.

The Arabs, he added, should have learned a lesson from the expulsion of the Jews of Spain in 1492, and from Hitler's expulsion of the Jews of Europe, which eventually harmed the countries that lost their Jews.

He stated further that antisemitism, which is deeply entrenched in Arab societies, stems from the books that teach Islamic heritage, studied in schools throughout the Arab world, and therefore called for an overhaul of the curricula in order to strengthen tolerance and banish extremism.














						UAE Writer: The Arab Countries' Expulsion of the Jews Was a Disastrous Mistake
					

Emirati writer Salam Hamid, founder and head of the Al-Mezmaah Studies and Research Center in Dubai, published an article titled "The Cost of the Expulsion of the Arab Jews" in the UAE daily Al-Ittihad, in which he lamented the expulsion of the Jews from the Arab countries following the...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli woman stopped the bleeding of the toddler who was hit by a rocket in Holon: "Saved her life"*

Galia saw Liane having difficulty reaching a shelter with her two twin children during the alarms in Holon, and hurried to help. She was holding her friend's  3-year-old when the toddler was hit and injured by shrapnel from a bus that sustained a direct hit. Galia took off her head covering, and pressed it to her neck. The two women later met in the hospital: "It's was a clear miracle", the mother, Liane said.





*NEWSRAEL*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israelis this morning: "What is this ridiculous ceasefire? We've lost."

Hamas in Gaza: : "We've defeated the Zionist enemy!"*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Riots are over, the visitors didn't return: "The Jews do not come"*
* - complain the Arab citizens of Jaffa*

In Jaffa, a few were spotted at the flea market, and restaurant owners read: "There is no reason to be afraid, we need to come back to life." In Old Acre the alleys remained empty, locals were almost the only ones seen in the area. The owners of "Abu Said" in Abu Ghosh closed early: "It is time to prove that it is possible to live together." This is what the recreation centers in the mixed cities and in the Arab localities looked like, on the first Saturday after the ceasefire in the south

The riots, lynchings and riots across Israel during Operation Wall Guard did their thing - and today, the first Saturday after the ceasefire, many preferred to stay away from places of entertainment in areas where there were riots. In Jaffa, Acre and the Arab cities reported a significantly lower number of visitors than usual, while crowds went to the beaches and nature after the restrictions were lifted.

"Those who returned to the bars were mainly people from the neighborhood, who left the house after these difficult days," Goldstein, director of Shafa Bar in the flea market in Jaffa, told me. After days when the streets of Jaffa were empty of people, a few visitors were observed at the flea market, and business owners are worried that the pre-riot routine will not return soon. "We still don't see people out of town coming to Jaffa," Goldstein said.

According to Goldstein, "The bar next to us, which is based mainly on non-resident customers, has been almost completely empty for two days." Despite the difficulty, she says she is trying to remain optimistic: "There is a fear that there will be a mess here again, but we really hope it is behind us. We have received quite a few calls from people finding out what is happening with us and whether it is safe to arrive.

The Arab business owners in the city also feel the difference. Shehadeh Abu Shehadeh, owner of the Yafa Knafa restaurant, said: "People came back, but that's not what it was. We are waiting for more to come. There is no need to involve politics, we are all human beings. Jews and Arabs are friends here, there is no reason for it to hurt like that. There is no reason to be afraid, just come and come back to life. " According to Abu Shehadeh, "On Saturday at such hours people would be pushed into each other. This is a serious blow to business. We did not open the second branch because there are no people on our streets."

Abu-Naama says that the reality in Jaffa has been very sad in the last week. "We are not used to such things," he said. "Tel Aviv is a cosmopolitan city and Jaffa is part of Tel Aviv. This coexistence and colorfulness has existed in Jaffa for years. Despite there no mess here,
really, nothing, but no one is coming".













						הפרעות נגמרו, המבלים לא חזרו: "היהודים לא מגיעים"
					

ביפו נצפו בודדים בשוק הפשפשים, ובעלי מסעדה קרא: "אין סיבה לפחד, צריך לחזור לחיים". בעכו העתיקה הסמטאות נשארו ריקות, מקומיים היו כמעט היחידים שנראו באזור. בעלי "אבו סעיד" באבו גוש סגר מוקדם: "הגיע הזמן להוכיח שאפשר לחיות יחד". כך נראו מוקדי הבילוי בערים המעורבות וביישובים הערביים, בשבת הראשונה...




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Yair Sherki: Who won, Israel or Hamas? Tomorrow at 7 a.m we know when we see whether the Temple Mount is open to Jews:*


----------



## rylah

*The Temple Mount opens. The first group at the entrance
The Temple Mount is now reopened for the ascent and entry of Jews, *
*after 19 days it was closed to Jews and open to Muslims only.*






In response to the opening of the Temple Mount this morning (Sunday), Tom Nissani,
CEO of the Yadeynu -Temple Mount Heritage Foundation, responded: "This is a very important morning that saves some of the national honor of the people of Israel.

We did not give upon the Temple Mount. Its opening is good news, but now that everyone has realized that without a profound change, the next round is a matter of time,
we call on the Israeli government:

To take all the administrative powers of the Temple Mount from the Jordanian Waqf and entrust them to a Jewish sovereign body that will run the place.
Open the Temple Mount for the entry of Jews around the clock and from all its gates with complete freedom of movement and worship.
"Stop the surrender to the Hamas threats on the Temple Mount, which will only lead to more terrorism and more bloodshed."


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - Holechet Itcha (Walking With You)*

End to wanderings
To searching for meanings
I know that I've found You

All of the rivers
Will also wash the tears
I know I've found You

Hear, my voice tears
The silence with a love song

And also to the end of the world 
I would be walking with You
And also to the end of the world 
I would be walking with You

My heart as an open book, see me
My heart as an open book, see me

End to wanderings
And to the end of the world 
I would be walking with You


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben-Ari - Holem Kmo Yosef (Dreaming Like Yosef)*

Every human is expelled from Garden of 'Eden
Everyone goes through a flood
Everyone has some Abel (vanity)
Of whom he is jealous till death
In each a tower of revolt and confusion

Every human walks to him/herself from father's house
Everyone almost binds his son
Deep inside there is a small Sodom
That he only wants to wipe out already
And there are angels to rescue him

And me as well, dreaming like Yosef
Yes, I too was thrown in a pit
Wheel returning in a costume
And like David I'm making of it a Psalm
Making of it a Psalm

Each one is queen like Ester
Defeating like Dvorah any army that will come
Like each she also cries secretly
Like Rahel, like Mosheh on Mount Nevo

And me as well, dreaming like Yosef...

Every human created in the image
Coal burning mysteries and clues
Everyone is good material for a movie
A new role in a story ancient of days


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The real Israel: Jewish, Muslim, and Christian paramedics work closely together at Magen David Adom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So, what is the problem with the one state solution?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The real Israel: Jewish, Muslim, and Christian paramedics work closely together at Magen David Adom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is the problem with the one state solution?
Click to expand...


Be patient - isn't that what Jihad teaches you?
We agree in principle, one state,
not your Jihadi state.

The difference is my vision of one state is *local*,
with the Levant having a *unique* geo-political role,
comprising of *sovereign* states acting independently.

While when you Jihadis say 'one state' in your typical Orwelian manner,
that means an *exclusive Arab domination over the entire Middle East:*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israel Celebrates End of Most Pandemic Rules*

*On the first day of June, nearly all pandemic-related restrictions 
came to an end in Israel due to rapidly falling rates of Covid-19 infection.*

Read more on -* NEWSRAEL*

*



*


----------



## rylah

Large number of immigrants arriving on special aliyah flight from India test positive for COVID
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				












						'Aliyah Super Week' brings 500 immigrants from over 20 countries
					

“Given the intense conflict we have witnessed here over recent weeks, it is quite remarkable to see these hundreds of Jewish immigrants coming home to Israel from all directions."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

The _New York Times_ considers itself the world’s leading newspaper, boasts about its foreign bureaus in far flung corners of the globe, and spares no expense to cover the important stories no matter where they occur. With foreign reporting the underlying facts and background will be obscure for the vast majority of readers, so they have to depend on the paper’s journalists to be fair, honest and accurate.

Unfortunately, when it comes to Israel, readers of the _Times_ will often know less than when they started, and this is especially true since Patrick Kingsley became Jerusalem Bureau Chief in January 2021.
The British-born Kingsley formerly reported for the _Guardian_, a paper not known for fidelity to the truth, especially when it comes to Israel, and the recent disturbances and fighting in Israel and Gaza have been the perfect opportunity for him to peddle Guardian-style agitprop to a new set of readers.

Consider Kingsley’s article of May 7, Evictions in Jerusalem Become Focus of Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, which unfortunately included numerous false claims about a property dispute in Sheikh Jarrah, and related Israeli laws and procedures. According to Kingsley:









						Myths and Facts: New York TimesGaza Edition
					

Patrick Kingsley, the British-born Jerusalem Bureau Chief for the New York Times, formerly reported for the Guardian, a paper not known for fidelity to




					www.camera.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Mindful said:


> The _New York Times_ considers itself the world’s leading newspaper, boasts about its foreign bureaus in far flung corners of the globe, and spares no expense to cover the important stories no matter where they occur. With foreign reporting the underlying facts and background will be obscure for the vast majority of readers, so they have to depend on the paper’s journalists to be fair, honest and accurate.
> 
> Unfortunately, when it comes to Israel, readers of the _Times_ will often know less than when they started, and this is especially true since Patrick Kingsley became Jerusalem Bureau Chief in January 2021.
> The British-born Kingsley formerly reported for the _Guardian_, a paper not known for fidelity to the truth, especially when it comes to Israel, and the recent disturbances and fighting in Israel and Gaza have been the perfect opportunity for him to peddle Guardian-style agitprop to a new set of readers.
> 
> Consider Kingsley’s article of May 7, Evictions in Jerusalem Become Focus of Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, which unfortunately included numerous false claims about a property dispute in Sheikh Jarrah, and related Israeli laws and procedures. According to Kingsley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myths and Facts: New York TimesGaza Edition
> 
> 
> Patrick Kingsley, the British-born Jerusalem Bureau Chief for the New York Times, formerly reported for the Guardian, a paper not known for fidelity to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org



I wonder if Kingsley also owes years of back rent...........


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Rescued from being used by terrorists as a human shield.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Well that's convenient...

I have a video of those "teachers" putting a grande in his bag,
but Hamas took my phone... here's another video from that class:



....BTW those "teachers" were arrested as well.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Lemme get this,
a proof of something they don't actually show,
is another debunked NYT article about a different place and time?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is that a bad thing, really?
Let's see if you can actually explain anything,
without  resorting to mindless slogans - in your words...


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Arrest by Police
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

*BLUF*:  I have to agree with "rylah's" implication.  There is nothing wrong recorded in this video segment.  There is no excessive use of force.



rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bad thing, really?
> Let's see if you can actually explain anything,
> without  resorting to mindless slogans - in your words...
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You can clearly hear the Police commanding "be nice" several times → clear and distinctly.  But it was obvious that the man's arrest could include Assaulting a Police Officer and interfering with Police Officers in their duties.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

*The love of David and Yehonatan - Rabbi Oury Sherky*

There's a very interesting thing in the love of David and Yehonatan,
it's written a lot of times, that Yehonatan loved David.

What is not written?
That David loved Yehonatan.

Right? It's very interesting, David relates in an astonishing coolness towards Yehonatan. Even in the lamentation over the death of Yehonatan, he says: " was wonderful* Your love to me,* more than the love of women." (Shmuel 2 1:26).

He doesn't say - 'my love to You', why?
Because Yehonatan has a long time ago given up on kingship.
Since he's given up on kingship in favor of David, because he sees David better than himself. Therefore he gives way to an eruption of emotions of his love of David, but David makes calculations of - kingdom of House of David versus the kingdom of Shaul (House of Binyamin), one has to be careful, not to reveal emotions. It's an interesting thing.

Indeed what does Yehonatan tell him, 'it's clear that You have to kill the entire house of my father, so leave me one'. That's what he tells him, look into the Book of Shmuel.

We're not used to this sort of thoughts - a political thought.
David makes cold calculations, for he's a politician, he knows that politics
serve the Kodesh long term. Therefore he can't let subjective emotions overpower him,

- because then he won't judge correctly.


----------



## rylah

Weekly Torah Portion: 'Shelach Lecha' 5781 - WORLD MIZRACHI​


----------



## rylah

*Yagel Haroush - Sacred Bows - Chapter Four*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Peaceful and pleasant Shabat
to all House of Yisrael and friends - Shabat Shalom *


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Weekly Torah Portion: 'Shelach Lecha' 5781 - WORLD MIZRACHI​


Pffffft, he thinks he has problems. Chickenfeed.

PALESTINIAN  STUDENTS  EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH Pt one​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


*
Israel’s incoming prime minister Naftali Bennett openly boasted about killing lots of Arabs and seeks permanent apartheid and occupation. *

OMG! That's terrible!!!

Only muslims are allowed to openly boast about killing lots of opponents and seeking permanent apartheid and occupation. Tell Bennett.....stop stealing muslim ideas!


----------



## Mindful

This article, dealing with the aftermath of the Six Day War, mentions some things most, if not all, of us were not aware of – not only were Arabs and Jews getting along and really happy about Israel liberating the lands previously captured by Jordan, but Muslim and Christian dignitaries in Bethlehem petitioned Israel to annex their city, and the mayor of Hebron expressed his desire for peace and warned the other Arab countries to leave Israel alone!
This is mind-blowing – mind-blowing because it flies in the face of the lies we have been fed by the mainstream media and, of course, the haters.
Yesterday, all our troubles seemed so far away…









						Know Your History: Plenty of Palestinian Arabs Were Happy Israel Won the Six Day War
					

From the July 24th edition of Life Magazine




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s incoming prime minister Naftali Bennett openly boasted about killing lots of Arabs and seeks permanent apartheid and occupation. *
> 
> OMG! That's terrible!!!
> 
> Only muslims are allowed to openly boast about killing lots of opponents and seeking permanent apartheid and occupation. Tell Bennett.....stop stealing muslim ideas!
Click to expand...


Not only that, but he actually never said that, hence she uses a "screenshot"
to an article that refers to what some 3rd side alluded.

She's doesn't seem to have the brains for more,
and that's the main target audience of Pallywood...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly Torah Portion: 'Shelach Lecha' 5781 - WORLD MIZRACHI​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffffft, he thinks he has problems. Chickenfeed.
> 
> PALESTINIAN  STUDENTS  EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH Pt one​
Click to expand...


There's nothing but agenda here, you're not being the least sincere.
It's commonly known that the Universities are almost entirely dominated by the left.

What more, just a week or two ago, it was You who posted videos of demonstrations
with Palestinian flags openly in Israeli universities. Not to mention...you know the
main BDS-hole who uses his BA from the Hebrew University while whining
others are BAD for doing so...typical hypocrites.

Didn't expect you actually had any thoughts of your own to add.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



So tell me frankly,
what does it say about your role in causing their suffering for vulgar propaganda?

Since you know there's death sentence under Hamas and PA for selling property to Jews,
you've started the campaign calling the legal Jewish owners "settlers",
leaving them no choice, while of course preventing any alternatives,









						Arab Sheikh Jarrah Residents Complain: ‘Lawyers Prevented Compromise and Compensation Arrangements’ - News Break
					

The court granted a five-day extension on Sunday for the settlement of disputes between the illegal Arab residents of the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood and the Jewish owners. Residents and public figures in eastern Jerusalem told TPS that the chances of a settlement are nil, as the legal dispute...




					www.newsbreak.com
				




So all this noise, attacks, demonstrations, and not a single one....
not a single one of you, who threatened them while using
for cheap publicity  - took the least care of them.

And for what? Because you care about these people?
Nope you enjoy their suffering, prolonging it for propaganda.

So much for that stupid circus you call "pro-Palestinian cause"?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

The weather throughout Israel today:

Jerusalem: 59-82 °F ☀️

Tel Aviv: 68-81 °F ☀️

Haifa: 68-81 °F ☀️

Eilat: 75-99 °F ☀️


----------



## rylah

*The police will not approve the "March of Flags" in Jerusalem in the current outline; MK Ben Gvir: 
I will march anyway*

At the end of a discussion that Police Commissioner Shabtai convened with the top police officers, it was decided that the organizers should choose an alternative route to the parade, which should take place this coming Thursday, and submit it to the police.

The MK of Religious Zionism Ben Gvir said that if they do not allow the march to take place as planned, he will exercise his parliamentary immunity and march.






* IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - **SHARE NEWSRAEL!*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


No reason to believe that’s true.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Freeloaders always have their hand out.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Freeloaders always have their hand out.*



More like the Xiden-Obamba forcing their control on the strongest nation in the region
for less than 1% of their GDP, by publicly shoving a bribe to a puppet govt
they're trying to establish against the will of most Israelis.

Guess you don't count neither the taxpayer nor the money
when used to topple a strong elected leader in Israel.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to believe that’s true.
Click to expand...




*The Jihadi logic...*

Doesn't cost money to make up baseless accusation,
but they have the money to launch rockets from schools and hospitals
at the very same checkpoints through which then expect to go seek medical help from Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Freeloaders always have their hand out.*


Indeed. Write you representative and demand they divert the money proposed for Hamas instead go to our ally Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


From the river to the sea?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Aside from there's footage of her raising her 2 kids with that same arm,
and going out of the hospital without a single thing on the arm,
so the cast only appeared for the interview.

All of that  Pallywod is of course to deflect that her own team taped her assaulting an officer,
widely available online - question whether you have the integrity to also post that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

*Good Morning From Israel!*

There is nothing quite like waking up to a sunrise over the Sea of Galilee!

 - Hadar Ben-Efraim







The weather throughout the country today:

Jerusalem: 63-81 °F ☀️
Tel Aviv: 68-82 °F ☀️
Haifa: 66-81 °F ⛅
Eilat: 81-102 °F

*IF YOU LOVE ISRAEL - SHARE NEWSRAEL! *


----------



## rylah

*Welcome! Israel Navy's new warship, the INS Oz, arrives in Israel*

The Sa'ar-6 class missile corvette arrived yesterday (Wednesday) in Israel. The process of installation of weapons systems on the ship will be completed in the coming months at the Navy's shipyard in Haifa.

Full article on *NEWSRAEL





*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Korach' 2021 *​​


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yes habibi and in my dumb teens I was in the same club,
so what does that tell ya?

Al Jazeera be like...


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


So? People die in wars all the time . Hamas should have never started launching rockets .


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


I wonder how Palestinians would treat Israeli prisoners ?
oh, wait:









						2000 Ramallah lynching - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


From your link:

_Some were killed as a result of rockets fired from Gaza that fell short._

I have yet to hear a single pro Palestinian being outraged over that …


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Agree this is not justice,

in any normal society, instead of providing them with free degrees and lawyers,
these lowlife Jihadi murderers would be left to stab each other,
and relieve us of their useless ozone pollution...









						Hamas inmates riot, stabbing and wounding prison guard in neck
					

Second officer lightly injured in riot at Ketziot Prison; 11 inmates wounded in dispute over attempts to block mobile phone usage; prison services say situation under control




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*ISRAELI WOMEN Are the HAPPIEST*​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pay your rent, deadbeats.


----------



## Mindful

*Bigots...... in the United States and Europe, insist on characterizing Israel as an apartheid state. Nothing could be further from the truth. Israel has real diversity, not the kind of phony diversity that characterizes many American institutions. American diversity is simply a euphemism for more Blacks, and especially more Blacks who hold the same views about political and racial matters.
 [*]The best evidence of this truism came from Google's appointment of a chief diversity officer who had expressed anti-gay and anti-Jewish views.... He is Black and that is all that diversity means at Google and many other American institutions. It is different in Israel, because Israel is such an inherently diverse nation that takes its diversity seriously.
 [*]Every Muslim majority nation is officially a Muslim state that bestows considerable benefits on members of that faith. Great Britain is an Anglican Christian state with an established religion. Catholicism is the official religion of several European countries. Many national flags and emblems have crosses, crescents or other distinctly religious symbols.
 [*]So stay tuned to see how the now government manages to survive the challenges of diversity. In the meantime, however, stop singling out Israel for demonization by mislabeling it as apartheid or undemocratic.*



*








						Israel's New Government Is Among the Most Diverse in the History of Democracies
					

[B]igots... in the United States and Europe, insist on characterizing Israel as an apartheid state. Nothing could be further from the truth. Israel has real diversity, not the kind of phony diversity that characterizes many American institutions.




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org
				



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coming face to face with Zionist fragility
					

The Israel Fellow for Carnegie Mellon Hillel flew into a rage when two Muslim student leaders refused to endorse a propaganda-filled “fact finding” trip to Israel. They say the fellow’s response serves as a microcosm of Zionist behavior and attitudes.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

Islamic Fragility: How Islam is Offended by Everything, Interview with
					

Islamic Fragility: How Islam is Offended by Everything, Apostate Prophet interview with Jimmy Bangash, 27 July



					www.ex-muslim.org.uk


----------



## Mindful

​In Color: Amazing Photos of Jews and Muslims in the Holy Land From 1900.​









						In Color: Amazing Photos of Jews and Muslims in the Holy Land From 1900
					

The then-revolutionary photochrom method gave the world its first color pictures — based on the imagination of the employee working the printing plates.




					blog.nli.org.il


----------



## rylah

*Eviatar Banai -Kochav *​Let Your days
As a ring of diamond
No more a shaking leaf
Shining to distances

You are the only star in the skies
And not as it was in the past
Today You are shining
Flowing in the arteries
Shine to distances
Glaring for world's eternity
​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *ISRAELI WOMEN Are the HAPPIEST*​



P F Tinmore
what do you like about women's leadership?

RoccoR
what surprised You about that?

Just on the side note, what surprised me yesterday was to learn that there was a Jewish kingdom for 300 years in Morocco, before the Muslim invasion, and it was ruled by a Queen...reminds me to research it.


----------



## rylah

Today a ceremony was held in Jerusalem for the young volunteers of the National Service, among the outstanding ones is also Shadia Elaul from the Bedouin community
of Abu Karinat in the Negev.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

WATCH: Israeli Children Erupt In Celebration When Told They Can Remove Masks | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Who is an Arab Jew?​
By Albert Memmi February, 1975

The term "Arab Jews" is obviously not a good one. I have adopted it for convenience. I simply wish to underline that as natives of those countries called Arab and indigenous to those lands well before the arrival of the Arabs, we shared with them, to a great extent, languages, traditions and cultures.

If one were to base oneself on this legitimacy, and not on force and numbers, then we have the same rights to our share in these lands - neither more nor less - than the Arab Moslems. But one should remember, at the same time, that the term "Arab" is not a happy one when applied to such diverse populations, including even those who call and believe themselves to be Arabs.

The head of an Arab state (Muammar Ghadaffi) recently made us a generous and novel offer. "Return," he told us, "return to the land of your birth!" It seems that this impressed many people who, carried away by their emotions, believed that the problem was solved. So much so that they did not understand what was the price to be paid in exchange: once reinstalled in our former countries, Israel will no longer have any reason to exist.

The other Jews, those "terrible European usurpers", will also be sent back "home" - to clear up the remains of the crematoria, to rebuild their ruined quarters, I suppose. And if they do not choose to go with good grace, in spite of everything, then a final war will be waged against them. On this point, the Head of State was very frank. It also seems that one of his remarks deeply impressed those present: "Are you not Arabs like us - Arab Jews?"

What lovely words! We draw a secret nostalgia from them: yes, indeed, we were Arab Jews- in our habits, our culture, our music, our menu. I have written enough about it. But must one remain an Arab Jew if, in return, one has to tremble for one's life and the future of one's children and always be denied a normal existence? There are, it is true, the Arab Christians. What is not sufficiently known is the shamefully exorbitant price that they must pay for the right merely to survive.

*We would have liked to be Arab Jews. If we abandoned the idea, it is because over the centuries the Moslem Arabs systematically prevented its realization by their contempt and cruelty. It is now too late for us to become Arab Jews. Not only were the homes of Jews in Germany and Poland torn down, scattered to the four winds, demolished, but our homes as well.*

A must read:




__





						Who is an Arab Jew? by Albert Memmi
					

Albert Memmi discusses the plight of Jews in Muslim-Arab countries. Are they Arabs or not?



					www.sullivan-county.com


----------



## rylah

Zionism is alive on the hills of Samaria​
The 'grandmother' of all Jewish communities in Judea.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Despite women making up 1/5th of the human capital in Israeli high-tech, there is a major gender gap when it comes to founders and entrepreneurs, who are mostly men.

But the light at the end of the tunnel is in sight, and this past week’s barrage of startup funding announcements have put the spotlight on a few companies led by female entrepreneurs and CEOs. Though, this begs the question: 

Is this a one-time thing or is a trend picking up?









						Female-led Israeli startups raised hundreds of millions in funding last week
					

Israeli startups raised almost a billion dollars last week, with hundreds of millions coming from startups with women at the helms. Coincidence? Not after you hear these female entrepreneurs.




					www.geektime.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Elior Abargiel with Michael Coresh - Eyn 'Od Milvado*

The whole nation already wants redemption
And if it delays then do not despair
Difficult challenges of faith
What do we do where do we run and no answer
And on the way, stumbling on the way
I thought You have already left
But everything is drivel and imaginations
For You are here for worlds eternity

There's no One beside Him
'Am Yisrael believe
With all the troubles and challenges
Only to You always running
If it's getting dark on the way
Believe in the King
The King of kings doesn't leave us
Even in our exile He is full of mercy

Father I'm sitting right now
Sitting thinking what a good father
How much I rebel against You
Yet You add even more of Your love to me
You are the King who doesn't leave on the way
Always watching from above
...merit us to walk in Your way for eternity all life

There's no One beside Him...
Thank a lot to HaShem!


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The City of Petah Tikvah*

_Petah Tikvah_ in Hebrew - Opening of Hope


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



This book store?





__





						Middle-East-Info.org - Anti-Semitism - Hitler's "Mein Kampf" Arabic Bestseller - Israel - United Nations
					

MEI  Middle-East-Info.org  The same Arab and Iranian dictators oppress their fellow subjects, sponsor terrorism and imperil Israel, the sole democracy in the Middle East. 360 million oppressed people in Arab states and Iran are entitled to the same freedom and prosperity enjoyed by Europeans...



					www.middle-east-info.org


----------



## rylah

*COVID update from Israel:*

Jerusalem is the only city remaining with more than 15 sick people.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Aliyah and integration minister honored with Begin Award for Israeli leadership​*Tamano-Shata was chosen as the first recipient of the prize for her actions in the Knesset, promoting the very same social justice, equality and fight against discrimination that Begin did.*​













						Aliyah & Integration Minister Pnina Tamano-Shata awarded Begin Prize
					

Tamano-Shata was chosen as the first recipient of the prize for her actions in the Knesset, promoting the very same social justice, equality and fight against discrimination that Begin did.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Odayah - Aba Eyn Li Shaelot (Father I have no questions)*

How do I get angry with them
If I know everything is under providence
And You warn if I trust in their kindness
Will disappear from me all Your kindness

Father they have no shame
They bet on my fall
Convenient enough to ask
How much did it cost?
How did all this happen?

Father I have no questions
In Your service
Do with me as You will
And let them talk about me all day long
Father I have no questions
For me everything is clear
And if the heart is broken
Then it's broken under providence

Reveal to me how to pray
After years that redemption didn't arrive
Teach me my Beloved how to bless
As over the good in life also over the bad

Father answer me
Talk to me among them
For splendor as Yours has a thousand channels
And also without always understanding my heart is whole

How much I love
That You answer
Before I even delivered the question
And today I know
To enthrone You King upon me


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Shai Tzabari - Machur LeAhavah *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers attack Palestinian residents, South Hebron hills, 28 March 2020​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Looks like an incendiary balloon gee-had gone wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers invade village of Susiya and harass residents; soldiers refuse to remove them​


----------



## rylah

*Havdalah - separation of the sacred and the mundane, 
Shabat and the days of the week:*

with Lior 'Amedi...
(remember - tomorrow is the fast of 17th of Tamuz, drink and sleep well)


----------



## rylah

*Odayah - Ma Ashiv Lecha (What shall I answer You)*

I won't chase a thing
But after You
I will search in every person
Your part
What is in me and in them
If not You
That is in hidden

I won't worry about a thing
The secret of Your service
To cast this trouble onto You
And it disappears
He will relieve Your burden
He will provide for You

What shall I respond to You
What's mine is indeed Yours
And Who will remind me if not You
I deserve nothing
And what shall I answer You
My Beloved everything is from You
And Who will remind me if not You
To smile and stand up

And my heart breaks
Merely from Your kindness
I didn't understand a thing
From the hidden of Your ways
And I shall walk them in faith
That everything is for the better

I won't chase a thing but after You...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Lost Israelite Brothers Meet Again​
An Israeli and Igbo unintentionally meet each other in Helsinki, Finland during a random street interview. This sparked a unique interaction where two Children of Israel were united and embraced each other over the recognition of their shared identity, similar experiences, and cultural origins. 

Our team is embarking on a journey through Africa to create a documentary series exploring the experiences and origins of such Jewish identities in the African region. We need your help to make this project a reality. Please consider supporting our We Were Never Lost project here: https://wewereneverlost.raisegiving.com


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabary - D'a (Know)*

_"There's not a single weed below that doesn't have its appointee above, 
and guards it....and says to it - grow" _

- The Book of Zohar​
Know that every single weed,
It has a good angel that says to it - grow.

But know,
There's that an angel falls asleep,
There're fires in the forest.
There's a wandering weed,
And the disappointment of an angel
Picking up the flowerbed

Know, know, know, know...

There're arid years passing over the field as a sickle,
Coyotes crouching in the trampled grain.
There's that pain of growth yellows the green,
And with the stem heightens the wondering:
Maybe it was better to remain a bulb?

Know, know, know, know...

But know, there's an angel,
At the very least there was,
Someone descended as dew as the morning

Emerged from the tweets of the dawn,
Whispered to You - 'grow, grow, grow, grow...
Grow, grow, grow, grow, grow, grow, grow, grow...'


----------



## rylah

*Liat Yitzhaky with Giv. Miriam Peretz - Tasimmi Simlah Hadashah*

_*"Put a new dress, my daughter*_
*Heal the pain, what went will probably not return

Cover the heart, put on new, my eyes
Fill with excitement, happiness doesn't come in big,*
_*Understand, it comes in the daily simple"*_

 - Filmed in the holy city of Sefad.


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Pinhas' 5781 -
One Man's Zeal for Peace | The Original Feminists

*


----------



## rylah

*Havdalah with Yoval Teyeb*


----------



## rylah

"Tefillin Protest" By Home Of Meretz MK Who Plans To Criminalize Kiruv - The Yeshiva World
					

A "tefillin protest" was held outside the home of Meretz MK Tamar Zandberg in Tel Aviv on Tuesday morning as an outcry against her bill to criminalize




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Forces Uproot 200 Olive Trees near Nablus
					

Israeli forces today uprooted 200 olive trees in the village of Beit Dajan, to the east of the occupied West Bank city of Nablus.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




Israeli forces today uprooted 200 olive trees in the village of Beit Dajan, to the east of the occupied West Bank city of Nablus, according to the Palestinian news agency WAFA.


Salim Abu Jaysh, an activist, told WAFA that the Israeli soldiers and officers of the so-called Israeli Civil Administration escorted a bulldozer to the eastern part of the village, where the heavy machinery uprooted 200 olive trees planted on a 15-donum land belonging to Saa’d Allan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli forces arrest Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri while she was covering a sit-in marking the 54th anniversary of the 1967 occupation in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah on 5 June. Police assaulted Budeiri and destroyed equipment belonging to Al Jazeera cameraman Nabil Mazzawi, prompting condemnation from press freedom watchdogs.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli forces arrest Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri while she was covering a sit-in marking the 54th anniversary of the 1967 occupation in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah on 5 June. Police assaulted Budeiri and destroyed equipment belonging to Al Jazeera cameraman Nabil Mazzawi, prompting condemnation from press freedom watchdogs.
> 
> Oren Ziv ActiveStills



54 years of kicking Arab ass in the West Bank.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Border Police stand guard as hundreds protest against the imminent expulsion of Palestinians from the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood of Jerusalem on 11 June. The protest came in the wake of the arrest of several prominent figures, including Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri and the detention and interrogations of activist twins Muna and Mohammed El-Kurd, who are facing expulsion from their family’s home.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian farmer points out solar panels damaged during the May offensive in northern Gaza’s Beit Lahia, near the boundary with Israel, on 18 June.

 Osama Baba APA images


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This is what the Palestinian economy looks like​


The cycle of welfare dependency is well documented.

I guess you missed that good read about Hamas being the second richest Islamic terrorist franchise, that Abbas has a $50 million “presidential jet” and those luxury malls and hotels in Gaza are paid for by welfare donations.

Did that hurt your feelings?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian farmer points out solar panels damaged during the May offensive in northern Gaza’s Beit Lahia, near the boundary with Israel, on 18 June.
> 
> Osama Baba APA images


Solar panels were martyred.


----------



## Mindful

​William Miconnet:  Life before the Holocaust.

There are magical moments like that in the life of men. When, for example, you find yourself facing a sacred book, almost 800 years old, written in Andalusia, recovered in Yemen after having passed through Egypt and arriving in the collections of the Imperial Library of France under Napoleon III. Life is only travel, History and History of humanity. שלום


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza gets back to business
					

Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.




					electronicintifada.net
				








The Maldive Gaza pictured last year. 

 Mahmoud Ajjar APA images





The Maldive Gaza cafe was badly damaged by Israel in May. 

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Gaza gets back to business
					

Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.




					electronicintifada.net
				




*Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*

Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.

The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.

“The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Several Palestinians kidnaped overnight in W. Bank
					

The Israeli occupation forces (IOF) last night and at dawn Wednesday kidnaped several Palestinian citizens, including a woman, from different West Bank areas.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”



Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”



How much damage was caused by Hamas rockets that fell short?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”


There is no indication that Israel targets civilian infrastructure unless it is being used by islamic terrorists to wage gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorism carries consequences.
Click to expand...

To civilians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication that Israel targets civilian infrastructure unless it is being used by islamic terrorists to wage gee-had.
Click to expand...

*Israeli bullshit, of course. *

Israel destroys homes and other civilian structures by the thousands yet only kills a couple hundred fighters.

These numbers don't even come close to adding up.

Of course Zionists are too stupid to notice.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic terrorism carries consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To civilians?
Click to expand...

There is no indication that Israel targets civilian infrastructure unless it is being used by islamic terrorists to wage gee-had.

Your islamic terrorist heroes put civilians in the line of fire. Aren't they intended to be a disposable commodity? They're sure treated like that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza gets back to business
> 
> 
> Maldives-style cafe reopened soon after it was badly damaged by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel targets civilian infrastructure,*
> 
> Almost 9,000 acres of farmland and greenhouses were damaged by Israel during the May attack. A new report published by the United Nations and European Union suggests that damage to farms and businesses reliant on agriculture in May could total up to $45 million.
> 
> The Gaza authorities have estimated that the direct and indirect losses incurred by the agricultural sector were more than $200 million.
> 
> “The trees and crops I planted over the two months before then were ruined,” he said. “The greenhouses were destroyed. So were the solar panels and the irrigation system.”
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication that Israel targets civilian infrastructure unless it is being used by islamic terrorists to wage gee-had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israeli bullshit, of course. *
> 
> Israel destroys homes and other civilian structures by the thousands yet only kills a couple hundred fighters.
> 
> These numbers don't even come close to adding up.
> 
> Of course Zionists are too stupid to notice.
Click to expand...

You're flailing around with that phony righteous indignation. 

There's a new group of Hitler Youth wannabes being groomed by Hamas at 'summer camp'' to be sacrificial statistics. 

Go grab your Pom Poms.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are The Palestinians? Part 2
SUBTOPIC: Exploitation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF: Our friend "P F Tinmore" is just trying to tell you how evil it is for "civilians" casualties to be part of the logical outcome that follows from a hostile action that violates the Customary and International Humanitarian Laws (IHL).



P F Tinmore said:


> To civilians?


*(COMMENT)*

Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that Customary and IHL DO NOT APPLY the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP).  He is trying to imply that hiding Command, Control, Communications, and Intelligence (C3I) activities • combat/launch sites • and critical logistics, storage, and supply centers deep within the Densley Populated Area → carry with it no adverse consequences.  (Rule 23)   Our friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to imply that by conducting hostile activities from the vicinity of military objectives - the destruction of which is results in an advantage or leverage - the HoAP bear no responsibility for the "civilian" casualties resulting from intentionally locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas. (Rule 24 and Article 58b of Protocol I) 

These notions are situationally absurd.  For any reasonable person, it follows that an otherwise legitimate military target located within densely populated areas will invite "civilian" casualties.  In the context of the Fourth Geneva Convention utilizing the presence of a civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from offensive operations constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts. (Rule 97)

The HoAP cannot divest themselves of responsibility for casualties as a consequence of locating HoAP operations in the proximity of densely populated areas.  The HoAP hold the greater responsibility for these adverse outcomes and consequences because they owe their "civilian" populations the duty of reasonable protection without the callous disregard for human life.







_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that, blah,  blah blah, blah blah!


*Total load of Israeli bullshit!*

Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work? Will it save a fighter by sleeping at home with mom and the kids? Fuck no. Israel just bombs the entire family off the face if the earth.

So stop already with that stupid human shield canard.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that, blah,  blah blah, blah blah!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total load of Israeli bullshit!*
> 
> Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work? Will it save a fighter by sleeping at home with mom and the kids? Fuck no. Israel just bombs the entire family off the face if the earth.
> 
> So stop already with that stupid human shield canard.
Click to expand...


*Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work?*

Propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that, blah,  blah blah, blah blah!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total load of Israeli bullshit!*
> 
> Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work? Will it save a fighter by sleeping at home with mom and the kids? Fuck no. Israel just bombs the entire family off the face if the earth.
> 
> So stop already with that stupid human shield canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work?*
> 
> Propaganda.
Click to expand...

Indeed, more Israeli bullshit.

Israel was created on bullshit and exists on bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that, blah,  blah blah, blah blah!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total load of Israeli bullshit!*
> 
> Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work? Will it save a fighter by sleeping at home with mom and the kids? Fuck no. Israel just bombs the entire family off the face if the earth.
> 
> So stop already with that stupid human shield canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work?*
> 
> Propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, more Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Israel was created on bullshit and exists on bullshit.
Click to expand...


Kicking Arab ass, for over 70 years.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli forces arrest Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri while she was covering a sit-in marking the 54th anniversary of the 1967 occupation in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah on 5 June. Police assaulted Budeiri and destroyed equipment belonging to Al Jazeera cameraman Nabil Mazzawi, prompting condemnation from press freedom watchdogs.
> 
> Oren Ziv ActiveStills



How pathetic can one be to recycle an already debunked story?
We can go though that again of course, but it's like you want everyone to know 
you have neither credibility nor ability to discuss or string any original thought whatsoever.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Friend "P F Tinmore" is trying to say that, blah,  blah blah, blah blah!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total load of Israeli bullshit!*
> 
> Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work? Will it save a fighter by sleeping at home with mom and the kids? Fuck no. Israel just bombs the entire family off the face if the earth.
> 
> So stop already with that stupid human shield canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why would the Palestinians use something that does not work?*
> 
> Propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, more Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Israel was created on bullshit and exists on bullshit.
Click to expand...

Indeed, can you copy and paste a youtube video to explain that tantrum?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Q. *Should we rename that street _'Netzah Yehudah'_,
or the entire new village instead?











						Terrorist Muntasir Shalabi's Mansion Goes Up In Smoke
					

Today, the IDF destroyed Montaser Shalabi's mansion, in what palestinian Arab media is describing as a "punitive measure"




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

Tarantino praises his life in Israel, teases movie in Jerusalem
					

For his final movie, the famed American director is considering Israel as a backdrop: “In Jerusalem, there's nowhere you can point the camera where you’re not capturing something fantastic."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Youth of the Temple Mount*

aka_ "the #1 most dangerous people in the middle east"_...

**


----------



## rylah

Israel's latest (happy-ish) political fight | Iran laughs at Biden​


----------



## rylah

THE DEAL with Nissim Black - Rudy Rochman (Highlight)​


----------



## rylah

_*"In His hand are the depths of the earth,*_
_*and the mountain peaks belong to Him."*_
- Psalm 95:4​




*NEWSRAEL*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli forces arrest Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri while she was covering a sit-in marking the 54th anniversary of the 1967 occupation in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah on 5 June. Police assaulted Budeiri and destroyed equipment belonging to Al Jazeera cameraman Nabil Mazzawi, prompting condemnation from press freedom watchdogs.
> 
> Oren Ziv ActiveStills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic can one be to recycle an already debunked story?
> We can go though that again of course, but it's like you want everyone to know
> you have neither credibility nor ability to discuss or string any original thought whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Israel regularly attacks journalists. What is there to debunk?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli forces arrest Al Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri while she was covering a sit-in marking the 54th anniversary of the 1967 occupation in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah on 5 June. Police assaulted Budeiri and destroyed equipment belonging to Al Jazeera cameraman Nabil Mazzawi, prompting condemnation from press freedom watchdogs.
> 
> Oren Ziv ActiveStills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic can one be to recycle an already debunked story?
> We can go though that again of course, but it's like you want everyone to know
> you have neither credibility nor ability to discuss or string any original thought whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel regularly attacks journalists. What is there to debunk?
Click to expand...


Which is why you went crickets, after Al-Jazeera's uncut footage exposed her lies
in the "Palestinian industry of Lies" thread?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Bennett taps senior Mossad officer Hulata as national security adviser
					

Hulata, 45, served as the head of the Mossad’s Department of Strategic and Political Planning and its Technology Department.




					www.jpost.com
				



[URL


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

State of Palestine: Israeli air strike destroys mosque in Beit Lahia​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli officials attacking anti Zionist synagogue in Jerusalem​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> State of Palestine: Israeli air strike destroys mosque in Beit Lahia​


Where is this "State of Pally’land"?

Did youtube wave a magic video and invent a "new state"? I thought that was done by the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> State of Palestine: Israeli air strike destroys mosque in Beit Lahia​
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this "State of Pally’land"?
> 
> Did youtube wave a magic video and invent a "new state"? I thought that was done by the Treaty of Lausanne.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



I'll take the above to mean you fell down and bumped your head again.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Tameem El Dare Mosque: Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

BLUF: Old News - Happened 60 Days ago.



			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> State of Palestine: Israeli air strike destroys mosque in Beit Lahia​



*(COMMENT)*

I'm still whating for the question*!* 

WHY did this happen?  What activity made the Tameem el Dare Mosque a military target?

When you post crap like this, you rarely put it in context.  What was going on in May?  The Israeli Air Force is not in the habit of of just bombing any old building.   What is the rest of the story?







_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli officials attacking anti Zionist synagogue in Jerusalem​



Oh really, these guys...?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> State of Palestine: Israeli air strike destroys mosque in Beit Lahia​







Was this Mr Netanyahu or Bennet?

Anyway, I guess that's what's called  
_"Play stupid games win stupid prizes"...._


----------



## rylah

*Israel’s Aleph Farms Raises Whopping $105 Million For Cultured, Slaughter-Free Meat*






Israeli cultivated meat startup Aleph Farms has raised $105 million in a Series B funding round to bring its cultured, slaughter-free meat to market next year. The company announced on Wednesday that the investment was led by the Growth Fund of L Catterton, an American-French global consumer-focused private equity firm, and DisruptAD, the venture capital arm of Abu Dhabi’s ADQ company and* one of the largest venture platforms in the Middle East.*

Read more:








						Israel's Aleph Farms Raises Whopping $105 Million For Cultured, Slaughter-Free Meat
					

Israeli cultivated meat startup Aleph Farms says it plans to use the funds to advance large-scale global commercialization and expand into new types of animal protein.




					nocamels.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Tisha b'Av: Time to Get to Work!​I refuse to be consoled!
Shabat Shalom to all House of Yisrael and friends.


----------



## rylah

Noahide world movement - Rabbi Cherki Brit Olam​


----------



## rylah

Delegation of Iranian Expatriates to Visit Israel
					

A delegation of Iranian expatriates, including former political prisoners, will travel to Israel July 19-22 to stand in solidarity




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


"Friends of al Aqsa".

So what really happened?


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> "Friends of al Aqsa".
> 
> So what really happened?



*"For Mount Zion, which has become desolate; foxes prowl over it."* - *Eichah 5 18*
Why did Rabbi 'Akiva laugh?​
ENOUGH! 
is what happened, they're talking about Jews defiling the place with dirty feet,
while themselves are living with their dirt around on top of the holiest site in Jerusalem.

As if it's just another neighborhood with a  casual mosque/soccer field...
leaving us a tiny plaza, street corners and caves as beggars.

Before we discuss the practical details regarding the Temple Mount,
the plaza around the Western Wall, including the inner cave, is already too small for the increasing masses of Jews gathering from around the the world like during the last mourning of Tish'ah b'Av.

When the plaza was filled, the narrow streets leading to the plaza were jammed,
with mostly young families. Baruch HaShem! The G-d of Israel blessed His fruitful seed.


----------



## rylah

How do You know Jewish song from Arab song?

Jewish song  prefers repetition and simplicity,
over lushness and variety of ornaments.
It is essentially tribal.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Jewish prayer on Temple Mount ignored by Israeli officials​Israel accused of quietly breaking the status quo in the holy city, by letting Jews pray on the Temple Mount for the holy-day of Tisha B’Av. The Temple Mount is the holiest place in Judaism but is also the site of the Al Aqsa Mosque and Temple Mount Plaza,
where Jews are barred from praying.


----------



## rylah

Trio of Israeli filmmakers still detained in Nigeria​*9th day on Tisha'h bAv.*


----------



## rylah

President Herzog offers aid to flooded nations​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israelis: If Palestinians were proven genetically Jews, would it change your views?​


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis: If Palestinians were proven genetically Jews, would it change your views?​


Are you kidding?  HECK NO!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis: If Palestinians were proven genetically Jews, would it change your views?​



To what - accepting Arab-Muslim domination over the entire Middle East?
The question is whether that would change in the opposite side.

Tzvi Misinay and some early Jewish leaders sought out
sought out a political narrative that would appeal to the Arab world.
But generations of Islamic indoctrination are not changed with a flip of a finger.

From what I know Arabs reject such,
and consider that an insult.


----------



## rylah

Ben & Jerry’s Poor Taste | Va'etchanan 5781​


Baruch Hashem the Israeli cow is the most productive,
all this does is help break the global monopoly in our local market.

And the results...
so whom are they hurting?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Should crime go unpunished?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> Should crime go unpunished?



According to BDS-holes
it's not a crime if they can't accuse Jews.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israelis are not to blame
for how Arabs solve their family disputes.

Israel Now News - Episode 389 - Sheikh Abu Khalil Al Tamimi​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*But they say there was peace before Herzl...*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Thank G-d That Israel Exists - Mary's Story​Mary Livi and her family serve as an example of the diversity found in Israel. Mary’s father was born in Israel, but is of Libyan heritage, and her mother was born in Morocco. Mary’s husband was born in Israel, and is the descendent of a Yemeni mother, and a Moroccan father. Mary’s mother and her family were forced to leave Yemen due to growing anti-semitism and the riots that followed.

Mary’s paternal grandparents fled Libya right before the Second World War. Despite the hardships her family has endured, she does not want to hold a grudge. Hear more about Mary’s uplifting story -


----------



## Mindful

Efrat, via Wikimedia Commons

Briefly: Efrat, 20 kilometers south of Jerusalem, was founded in 1983, has around 11,500 residents, and is considered the capital of the Gush Etzion Regional Council, land that’s been predominantly owned andpopulated by Jews since decades prior to 1948.

Gush Etzion has been recognized in past Israeli-Palestinian negotiations as an area that would remain part of Israel in any future peace agreement.

Contrary to McKernan’s suggestion, Efrat was built on state land and some private Jewish land, a fact CAMERA-UK confirmed in a phone call with the city’s mayor, Oded Revivi.

He told us that when it was declared state land by Israeli authorities in the 1970s, it was based on a thorough review of land registries during Ottoman, British and Jordanian control of the territory, which determined that there was no private Palestinian land in the area.  So, the land in question has been state land going back hundreds of years.









						Guardian falsely suggests Efrat was built on Palestinian land
					

An article in the Guardian included interviews with a few residents of Efrat to gauge the views of Israelis living across the Green Line to the decision by the




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

First medal for Israel at the Tokyo Olympics and tenth overall, Avishag Samberg wins 27-22 and the bronze medal against Turkey's Eldarim. Bringing first medal in Taekwondo to Israel.

1st time on the 1st day of the games.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*MK Ben Gvir - "No mister, and not a master!" *
*Clash between MK Ben Gvir and VC Ahmad Tibi demanding **to called 'my sir',
as he prevents him to speak about the Temple Mount *

MK Ben Gvir opens the speech, VC Ahmad Tibi interrupts him:_ 
"excuse me, it's acceptable that You refer to me as 'my sir'". _

Ben Gvir responds: _"you're no mister, and not a master, you're not my sir"._
VC Ahamad Tibi goes: "_these are the orders of the VC!"_
Att. Ben Gvir: "_you're not my sir, show me what law requires that, 
lean_ _the law and then come here, I won't call you sir and I won't stop"_

*Ben Gvir continues: "An hour hour ago you've spoken about the Temple Mount, and said Jews won't go to Al-Aqsa. Couple weeks ago when I've ascended the Temple Mount...*"

VC Ahmad Tibi immediately interrupts: _"You're not following the VC's orders"_
to which MK Ben Gvir responds: "_who are you, you're a terrorist, 
should be in the parliament in Syria, not here"_

*Ben Gvir: "It is sacred!
And you are turning your bottoms towards it,
this is how you behave? I won't stop, you're a terrorist!*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>







__





						What does khirbet mean?
					

Definition of khirbet in the Definitions.net dictionary. Meaning of khirbet. What does khirbet mean? Information and translations of khirbet in the most comprehensive dictionary definitions resource on the web.




					www.definitions.net
				






Maybe learn what _'khirbet' _means
before posting a random picture of garbage at an archaeological site.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Power Women 2020 - Power Women 2020
					

רשימת 2020 Power Women חושפת את הדומיננטיות הנשית במערכת הבריאות הישראלית, שנבנתה בשנים האחרונות, אך מוצגת כעת במלוא הדרה לאור משבר הקורונה. לא פחות משש רופאות משמשות כיום כמנכ"ליות של בתי חולים בישראל, אליהן מצטרפות עוד דמויות נשיות בעמדות מפתח בסקטור הרפואי. מנהלות בכירות אלה מובילות את מערך...




					forbes.co.il


----------



## rylah

Israeli filmmakers released from Nigeria, have returned to Israel​The three landed in Israel on Thursday morning after they were released from custody on Wednesday.​





Israeli filmmakers Rudy Rochman, Andrew (Noam) Leibman and Edouard David Benaym were released by the Nigerian Secret Service and were flown back to Israel on Wednesday evening, according to a press release published on Wednesday evening.

The three were detained in Nigeria while filming for the documentary _We Were Never Lost_, which aimed to explore the Jewish African experience.

The host of the three Israelis, Ima Lizben Agha, was arrested by the Nigerian Department of State Services (DSS) as well. As of Wednesday evening, she was still being detained despite the three filmmakers having been released.

The three landed in Israel on Thursday morning.

Read more:








						Israeli filmmakers released from Nigeria, have returned to Israel
					

The three landed in Israel on Thursday morning after they were released from custody on Wednesday.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Aba Gadol (Great Father)*

...and the daughter of voice,
went out beyond the mountains,
Israel are saying Thank You Great Father!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Israeli-operated oil tanker attacked off of Oman
					

Two crew members - one British and one Romanian - were killed late Thursday when an oil tanker with links to an Israeli billionaire was attacked off the coast of Oman by 'unknown assailants'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Looks like a balloon gee-had gone wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Ok, another NGO busted?
I'm sure you meant to have a point...


----------



## rylah

*Exercise 'Keren Shemesh' begins tonight along the border of Lebanon*









						כוחות צה"ל יפתחו הערב בתרגיל ״קרן שמש״ לאורך גזרת גבול לבנון
					





					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Four other countries already purchased the drug
to test it on their own, looks like a tie breaker.









						88 patients, 0 intubated: Israeli ‘precision’ COVID drug wrapping up early trial
					

Placebo study still to come, but inventor says medication 'could be a game changer' after around 9 out of 10 participants in Greek trial are released from hospital within 5 days




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

You won't hear a word about it from those who exploit South Africa 
and the African American community for anti-Israel propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

East Jerusalem: 'My kids won't live under the same illusion I did'​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> East Jerusalem: 'My kids won't live under the same illusion I did'​


East Jerusalem; Israeli kids after 1967 didn’t live under the same Apartheid restrictions those prior did; being denied access to their most religious sites !


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


So?


P F Tinmore said:


>


yout point? I’ll “ weep” for him the way you “ wept” for that Israeli girl who was raped and killed by that Palestinian animal. Just ONE example


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> East Jerusalem; Israeli kids after 1967 didn’t live under the same Apartheid restrictions those prior did; being denied access to their most religious sites !


Israel “ occupied” E Jerusalem? Tinmore “ forgot” to mention that it was a result of the 67 War the Arabs initiated  lol


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel “ occupied” E Jerusalem? Tinmore “ forgot” to mention that it was a result of the 67 War the Arabs initiated  lol


Which Arabs?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Which Arabs?



The loser Arabs.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Which Arabs?


You’re right…  I keep forgetting that it was Israel who blocked the Straits the Israelis who were shooting at “ peaceful” Syrian Civilians in the Golan Heights, and it was Israel who marched into “ neutral” Jordan who did not fight along side of the Egyptians ;for the sole purpose of taking over E Jerusalem


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The loser Arabs.


Good duck.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Good duck.


I’ll answer you. Egypt who closed the Straits of Tiran, Syria who was using Israeli Civilians as target practice in Golan Heights, and Jordan who joined them
 BTW, E Jerusalem was officially recognized as being annexed to Jordan in 1950


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I’ll answer you. Egypt who closed the Straits of Tiran, Syria who was using Israeli Civilians as target practice in Golan Heights, and Jordan who joined them
> BTW, E Jerusalem was officially recognized as being annexed to Jordan in 1950


The West Bank was recognized as Palestinians occupied territory. It is still recognized as Palestinian occupied territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The West Bank was recognized as Palestinians occupied territory. It is still recognized as Palestinian occupied territory.


"... because I say so''. 

Not an argument anyone should take seriously.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*: The UN Charter states that it is a violation to →* threaten the use of force* against the territorial integrity of any state.



P F Tinmore said:


> Which Arabs?


*(COMMENT)*
.
It was the principal, the Egyptians, Syria, and the Jordanians.  "*By the spring of 1967, the Israelis were retaliating forcefully against Syria, whose leaders demanded that Egypt intervene on their behalf.*"   (US DoS Historian)

​


			
				US DoS Historian said:
			
		

> *On May 13, 1967, Soviet officials informed the Syrian and Egyptian Governments that Israel had massed troops on Syria’s border. Though the report was false, Nasser sent large numbers of Egyptian soldiers into the Sinai anyway. On May 16, Egypt demanded that the United Nations Emergency Force (UNEF), which had been deployed in the Sinai Peninsula and the Gaza Strip since 1957, withdraw from Israel’s border.*​​


​ While the adjacent Arab League principals were the ones to bleed on the field, it was the Russian allies who were the ones to light the fuse.
​


			
				US DoS Historian said:
			
		

> _*Security Council Resolution 242, adopted on November 22, called for Israel’s withdrawal from “territories occupied in the recent conflict” in exchange for “termination of all claims or states of belligerency and respect for and acknowledgment of the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of every State in the area and their right to live in peace within secure and recognized boundaries free from threats or acts of force.”*_​​


​
But you know all this. → Don't play dumb (Which Arabs?  How ridiculous_!_).  
.





_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> The West Bank was recognized as Palestinians occupied territory. It is still recognized as Palestinian occupied territory.


WRONG !!!!!  From what I have read nobody screamed “ Occupation”  Please tell us then how Jordan had the ability to deprive the Israelis of their Holy Sites


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

*BLUF*:   You have that backward.  "Occupied Palestinian Territory (OpT)" NOT  "Palestinian occupied territory (pOT)."  But we know what you meant to say.



P F Tinmore said:


> The West Bank was recognized as Palestinians occupied territory. It is still recognized as Palestinian occupied territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Who initiated the recognition of a state.  You always told us that the UN cannot create a "State."  Is that not true? 


> ​


*EXCERPT*:  UN Legal Affairs - Under-Secretary-General UN​
It was really only a State when Mahmoud Abbas said it was the State of Palestine.  I urge you to read, at least the first couple of pages (carefully).  Put your thinking cap on .  Drop all your preconceived notions.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*: The UN Charter states that it is a violation to →* threaten the use of force* against the territorial integrity of any state.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> It was the principal, the Egyptians, Syria, and the Jordanians.  "*By the spring of 1967, the Israelis were retaliating forcefully against Syria, whose leaders demanded that Egypt intervene on their behalf.*"   (US DoS Historian)
> 
> ​​While the adjacent Arab League principals were the ones to bleed on the field, it was the Russian allies who were the ones to light the fuse.
> ​​
> But you know all this. → Don't play dumb (Which Arabs?  How ridiculous_!_).
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_





RoccoR said:


> It was the principal, the Egyptians, Syria, and the Jordanians.


So the, how did Palestine lose land when Israel had a war with Egypt, Jordan, and Syria? And Lebanon in the 1948 war?

It is misleading to use the term the Arabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> So the, how did Palestine lose land when Israel had a war with Egypt, Jordan, and Syria? And Lebanon in the 1948 war?



Exactly! Palestine had no land before the war and no land after the war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly! Palestine had no land before the war and no land after the war.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.



Prove they had land before or after the war......


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

BLUF: The Arab Palestinian - as a people - had no sovereign territory over which they exercised exclusive self-governance.



P F Tinmore said:


> So the, how did Palestine lose land when Israel had a war with Egypt, Jordan, and Syria? And Lebanon in the 1948 war?


*(COMMENT)*
.
◈    Prior to 1918, the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic exercised self-governance and sovereignty over the territory under discussion.  ​​◈    In October 1918, under the* Armistice of Mudros*, the Ottoman Empire effectively surrendered the remainder of the territory under discussion which was not already under Allied Occupation.  ​​◈    Between 1918 and 1920 the territory was under the effective control of The *Occupied Enemy Territory Administration* (OETA). ​​◈    After the decisions of *San Remo Convention of April 1920*, by July 1920 the territory was placed under a British Civil Administration.  ​​◈    In August 1922, the *Palestine Order in Council *was issued and two days later the *Mandate for Palestine* was placed into effect.  The Allied Powers agreed that the British should be the Mandatory Power. ​​◈    Between 1922 and 1948, despite being invited several times to participate in self-governing institutions, *the British High Commissioner exercised civil administration in Palestine without the benefit of Arab Palestinian participation. * The staff was completely British.  The Jewish Agency, as required by the Mandate, was "recognized as a public body for the purpose of advising and cooperating with the British Administration."​​◈    In May 1948, Israel declared Independence in that portion of the territory as outlined in* A/RES/181 (II)*.  Israel was immediately set upon by the Arab League members.  By 1949, four Armistice Agreements between Israel and the four principal members of the Arab League brought a ceasefire to the territory.  What territory was not under the sovereign governance of the new Israel or otherwise - the additional territory under its effective control, - the remainder of the territory of the once Government of Palestine (British Administration) was taken under control by one of the four Arab League parties concerned.​​◈    At no time was an Arab Palestinian Government formed - and - at no time was an Arab Palestine territory formed.  There was an Egyptian established front government called the "*All Palestine Government*" (APG) which even the remainder of the Arab League ignored.​.
Israel took no territory that was under Arab Palestinian self-determination.  NONE!  And the Arab League participants in the conflict took no territory that was under Arab Palestinian self-determination.



P F Tinmore said:


> It is misleading to use the term the Arabs.


*(COMMENT)*

I am assuming that you would agree that the phrase "Arabs of Palestine" and  "Arab Palestinians" are equivalent.  The phrase "Arabs of Palestine" was used consistently by the Arab Higher Committee which represented the "Arabs of Palestine" (Arab Palestinians).  (*A/AC.21/10  16 February 1948*)

I'm just following, in my opinion, the convention used.  It was the Arab Higher Committee that made the distinction between Arab Palestinians and any other kind of Palestinians.  






_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Prove they had land before or after the war......


That is in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> That is in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements.



The agreements signed by Jews?
The agreements not signed by a single Palestinian?
Yeah, those were awesome!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> BLUF: The Arab Palestinian - as a people - had no sovereign territory over which they exercised exclusive self-governance.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> ◈    Prior to 1918, the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic exercised self-governance and sovereignty over the territory under discussion.  ​​◈    In October 1918, under the* Armistice of Mudros*, the Ottoman Empire effectively surrendered the remainder of the territory under discussion which was not already under Allied Occupation.  ​​◈    Between 1918 and 1920 the territory was under the effective control of The *Occupied Enemy Territory Administration* (OETA). ​​◈    After the decisions of *San Remo Convention of April 1920*, by July 1920 the territory was placed under a British Civil Administration.  ​​◈    In August 1922, the *Palestine Order in Council *was issued and two days later the *Mandate for Palestine* was placed into effect.  The Allied Powers agreed that the British should be the Mandatory Power. ​​◈    Between 1922 and 1948, despite being invited several times to participate in self-governing institutions, *the British High Commissioner exercised civil administration in Palestine without the benefit of Arab Palestinian participation. * The staff was completely British.  The Jewish Agency, as required by the Mandate, was "recognized as a public body for the purpose of advising and cooperating with the British Administration."​​◈    In May 1948, Israel declared Independence in that portion of the territory as outlined in* A/RES/181 (II)*.  Israel was immediately set upon by the Arab League members.  By 1949, four Armistice Agreements between Israel and the four principal members of the Arab League brought a ceasefire to the territory.  What territory was not under the sovereign governance of the new Israel or otherwise - the additional territory under its effective control, - the remainder of the territory of the once Government of Palestine (British Administration) was taken under control by one of the four Arab League parties concerned.​​◈    At no time was an Arab Palestinian Government formed - and - at no time was an Arab Palestine territory formed.  There was an Egyptian established front government called the "*All Palestine Government*" (APG) which even the remainder of the Arab League ignored.​.
> Israel took no territory that was under Arab Palestinian self-determination.  NONE!  And the Arab League participants in the conflict took no territory that was under Arab Palestinian self-determination.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am assuming that you would agree that the phrase "Arabs of Palestine" and  "Arab Palestinians" are equivalent.  The phrase "Arabs of Palestine" was used consistently by the Arab Higher Committee which represented the "Arabs of Palestine" (Arab Palestinians).  (*A/AC.21/10  16 February 1948*)
> 
> I'm just following, in my opinion, the convention used.  It was the Arab Higher Committee that made the distinction between Arab Palestinians and any other kind of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_


Your BS Israeli propaganda is failing you.

The allied powers claimed no sovereignty. So who then?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The agreements signed by Jews?
> The agreements not signed by a single Palestinian?
> Yeah, those were awesome!


Thank you Mr. Irrelevant.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_


P F Tinmore said:


> That is in the 1949 UN Armistice agreements.


*(COMMENT)*

That is deliberate deception and misinformation.

None of the 1949 Armistice Agreements redistributes andy territory at all.






_Most Respectfully,_
_R_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Thank you Mr. Irrelevant.



Refuting your silly claims is never irrelevant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The agreements signed by Jews?
> The agreements not signed by a single Palestinian?
> Yeah, those were awesome!


Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times  but did not mention a place called Israel?
That mentioned Palestine's international borders but mentioned no borders for an Israel.
Called land Palestine but called no land Israel.

Indeed, awesome!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> Your BS Israeli propaganda is failing you.
> 
> The allied powers claimed no sovereignty. So who then?


*(COMMENT)*

Well, it sure wasn't the Arab Palestinians.

By February 1948, Independence and self-Governance had yet to be determined.  

*25 February 1948  LEGAL MEANING OF THE “TERMINATION OF THE MANDATE”*


			
				Alexander Cadogan • UK Delegation to UN said:
			
		

> 1. Palestine is today a legal entity but it is not a sovereign state. Palestine is a territory administered under mandate by His Majesty (in respect of the United Kingdom), who is entirely responsible both for its internal administration and for its foreign affairs.
> 
> 2. After the 15th May, 1948, Palestine will continue to be a legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state because it will not be immediately self-governing. The authority responsible for its administration will, however, have changed.
> 
> 3. Where the sovereignty of Palestine lies at the present time in a disputed and perhaps academic legal question about which writers have expressed a number of different conclusions. Where the sovereignty of Palestine will lie after the 15th May, 1948; is perhaps also a question on which different views will be held but so far as His Majesty’s Government are aware, it is a question which it is unnecessary to answer in connection with any practical issues.








_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is deliberate deception and misinformation.
> 
> None of the 1949 Armistice Agreements redistributes andy territory at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> _R_





RoccoR said:


> None of the 1949 Armistice Agreements redistributes any territory at all.


Indeed that is correct.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Well, it sure wasn't the Arab Palestinians.


You are ducking the question. Who then?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times  but did not mention a place called Israel?
> That mentioned Palestine's international borders but mentioned no borders for an Israel.
> Called land Palestine but called no land Israel.
> 
> Indeed, awesome!



*Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times but did not mention a place called Israel?*

The agreements that were signed by Jews.
The agreements that weren't signed by Palestinians.
The agreements that did mention Israel. 
The agreements that I posted several times before.
The agreements that refuted your claims.









__





						United Nations Maintenance Page
					






					unispal.un.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times but did not mention a place called Israel?*
> 
> The agreements that were signed by Jews.
> The agreements that weren't signed by Palestinians.
> The agreements that did mention Israel.
> The agreements that I posted several times before.
> The agreements that refuted your claims.
> 
> View attachment 524356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Maintenance Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unispal.un.org


The cover letter said Israel. The agreement did not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The cover letter said Israel. The agreement did not.



The agreement signed by Israelis? Weird.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The cover letter said Israel. The agreement did not.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda Rhetoric
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

No, the question was answered...  You just don't like the answer.



P F Tinmore said:


> You are ducking the question. Who then?


*(COMMENT)*

The independence was not immediately assigned, except for the Emirate of Trans-Jordan.

◈ Between 1922 and 1948, despite being invited several times to participate in self-governing institutions, _the British High Commissioner exercised civil administration in Palestine without the benefit of Arab Palestinian participation. _The staff was completely British. The Jewish Agency, as required by the Mandate, was "recognized as a public body for the purpose of advising and cooperating with the British Administration."

The Arab Palestinians flatly refused to adopt a political posture in their best interest.  The Jewish worked in a cooperative effect and the Arab Palestinians stayed on the outside.

You can decide which was the more productive...





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The staff was completely British. The Jewish Agency, as required by the Mandate, was "recognized as a public body for the purpose of advising and cooperating with the British Administration."


And none of them had sovereignty.

So who then?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> And none of them had sovereignty.
> 
> So who then?



The Jewish nation of course,
no other nation has a title to sovereignty.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is misleading to use the term the Arabs.



It is misleading to say otherwise.

From the camel's mouth:


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times  but did not mention a place called Israel?
> That mentioned Palestine's international borders but mentioned no borders for an Israel.
> Called land Palestine but called no land Israel.
> 
> Indeed, awesome!


Potato potatoe

All documents using the title _'Palestine',_
including every _'Palestinian'_ passport,
have formal initials of 'Eretz Israel'.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> The Jewish nation of course,
> no other nation has a title to sovereignty.


Israeli shill version,

Do you have something from a credible source?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli shill version,
> 
> Do you have something from a credible source?



What do you refer to as credible source?

We hear you refer to 'international law'
but for years refused to show a single binding law
mentioning anyone else in reference to national sovereignty.


----------



## rylah

International law is a treaty,
between sovereign states.

This is US law -

"Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for *re-constituting* their national home"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lodge–Fish_Resolution








						The Anglo American Treaty of 1924
					

Introduction to the 1924 Anglo American Convention on the Mandate for Palestine   The United States was neither one of the Principal Alli...




					israelinternationallaw.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> What do you refer to as credible source?
> 
> We hear you refer to 'international law'
> but for years refused to show a single binding law
> mentioning anyone else in reference to national sovereignty.


It is too complicated for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> International law is a treaty,
> between sovereign states.
> 
> This is US law -
> 
> "Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for *re-constituting* their national home"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lodge–Fish_Resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Anglo American Treaty of 1924
> 
> 
> Introduction to the 1924 Anglo American Convention on the Mandate for Palestine   The United States was neither one of the Principal Alli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> israelinternationallaw.blogspot.com


"Article 7

        "The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
-----------------
The Mandate was not about land. It was about Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the agreements that mentioned Palestine many times  but did not mention a place called Israel?
> That mentioned Palestine's international borders but mentioned no borders for an Israel.
> Called land Palestine but called no land Israel.
> 
> Indeed, awesome!


You’re back to the nonsensical “Israeli is not a place”, sidestep.

Really buffoonish.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> "Article 7
> 
> "The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> -----------------
> The Mandate was not about land. It was about Palestinian citizenship.


Palestinian is not a place™


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "Article 7
> 
> "The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.
> -----------------
> The Mandate was not about land. It was about Palestinian citizenship.



Ok, citizenship of a country defined in law
for Jewish national re-constitution.

I've been asking this for years, but never a direct answer,
was any other nation ever mentioned in reference to sovereignty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You’re back to the nonsensical “Israeli is not a place”, sidestep.
> 
> Really buffoonish.


Well then, where was it? Do you have a 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is too complicated for you.



Thanks for admitting you have no argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Ok, citizenship of a country defined in law
> for Jewish national re-constitution.
> 
> I've been asking this for years, but never a direct answer,
> was any other nation ever mentioned in reference to sovereignty?


Sure, the Treaty of Lausanne and the Palestinian Citizenship Order.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Well then, where was it? Do you have a 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Well then, where was it? Do you have a 1948 map of Israel?


The maps are available.

So then, this is where you shuffle off and spam the thread with a YouTube video


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, the Treaty of Lausanne and the Palestinian Citizenship Order.


Your silly conspiracy theory about the “Treaty of Lausanne” inventing the Magical Kingdom of Pally’stan is a total hoot.

Still nothing on the “new states” you insist were invented but can’t identify?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


That is not a 1948 map of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The maps are available.
> 
> So then, this is where you shuffle off and spam the thread with a YouTube video





Hollie said:


> The maps are available.


Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?


Yes. Link. Link to the *exact* *reference* to the invention of the the Magical Kingdom of Pally’land within the Treaty of Lausanne.

Anything on that “new States” conspiracy of yours?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> That is not a 1948 map of Israel.



But it is,
and you can't refute that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The maps are available.
> 
> So then, this is where you shuffle off and spam the thread with a YouTube video





Hollie said:


> The maps are available.


Link?


rylah said:


> But it is,
> and you can't refute that.


Sure, the Gaza strip is on there. That wasn't created until 1949.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, the Gaza strip is on there. That wasn't created until 1949.



What do you mean by created?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?
> 
> Sure, the Gaza strip is on there. That wasn't created until 1949.


It's really concerning that you live in a delusional world of false claims and conspiracy theories.

As you have a habit of doing, you will spam this thread with nonsense claims knowing they're nonsense.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
rylah • P F Tinmore, et al,



rylah said:


> What do you mean by created?


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure I understand what he is looking for.  The Gaza Strip was not created (persay).  It is a geographic location along the coast, named after the closest major city.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> It's really concerning that you live in a delusional world of false claims and conspiracy theories.
> 
> As you have a habit of doing, you will spam this thread with nonsense claims knowing they're nonsense.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> rylah • P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what he is looking for.  The Gaza Strip was not created (persay).  It is a geographic location along the coast, named after the closest major city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R



As usual our forums 'not antisemite' is merely trying to evade
from the previous point he failed to refute.

No one on team P has yet been able to show
a single reference in international law
to any other national sovereignty.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
rylah • P F Tinmore, et al,



rylah said:


> But it is,
> and you can't refute that.


*(COMMENT)*

He asked for the map - as if the demand for a Map has some relevance to this really nebulas question.

What bearing does the inability to produce a Map that meets his criteria mean today?

What is he trying to prove (or disprove).





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

The 'secret' Soviet-Israeli war: Why no one noticed​​


----------



## rylah

Black Jews: Their Place in History. A Conversation with Nissim Black and Henry Abramson​A conversation with Nissim Black and Henry Abramson, moderated by Mordechai Yosef ben Avraham. The panelists and moderator will explore the idea of race and color in Jewish history and culture, and discuss the African and African-American Jewish experience over the centuries and in contemporary America, Europe and Israel. Recognizing that the world is at a potential inflection point on issues of race, the participants hope to expose the audience to the broader perspective that comes from understanding the experience of Black Jews, both in their shared historical past as part of the Jewish people and in their future history as well.


----------



## rylah

Haredi marathon runner Beatie Deutsch is the face of new Adidas campaign
					

“I’m using this gift that Hashem has given me in a way to fulfill my mission here. I’m really blessed.”




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*First time in his life - Rabbi Bar-Hen, the Rabbi of Barcelona ascended the Temple Mount*

The Rabbi of Barcelona, Rabbi Meir Bar-Hen, ascended the Temple Mount for the first time today (Thursday), together with the ascent of the rabbis of the Ma'arav Sages who ascended the Temple Mount today.

With Rabbi Ben Bar-Hen, Rabbi Yehuda Shloush, Rabbi Rafael Daloyah, Rabbi Shmuel Moreno, Rabbi David Lankri, Rabbi Ron Alon and Rabbi Meir Sadeh in Jerusalem.

Assaf Fried, director of the Temple Mount, said that the rabbis gave Torah lessons there. “Every Rabbi’s ascent to the Temple Mount is an exciting progression,” he said. "And certainly of another rabbi who joins the increasing ranks of those young who ascend , seeking the Temple on the Temple Mount."

Over the past month, rabbis and heads of Yeshivas have ascended the Temple Mount, giving their first full Torah lessons on the Temple Mount. Among them are the judges (Dayanim) and heads of the Yeshivas who ascended the mountain: Rabbi Benyahu Brunner, Rabbi Israel Ariel, Rabbi Hayim 'Ozer Hayyat, Rabbi Noam Perl, Rabbi Eyal Ya'akubovich, Rabbi Jeffrey Wolf, Rabbi Menahem Makover, Rabbi Michay Yosefi, Rabbi Yosef Palay  Rabbi No'am Waldman, and Rabbi Hevron Shiloh.






*Israel National News - Hebrew*


----------



## rylah

*HaRav Avraham HaKohen Kook Ztz"l - The founder of the Chief Rabbinate *

With his appointment as Chief Rabbi of Jerusalem, and subsequently of all of British controlled Palestine, Rav Avraham Yitzchok Hakohen Kook (1875-1935) transitioned into his most active period in the public sphere. While garnering much support and staving off the opposition, he managed to build and accomplish in many areas of Jewish life. Along with other Rabbis, he became a primary architect of the Rabbanut to regulate religious life in the "Yishuv", he invested much in Yeshivas and Jewish education, developed working -albeit often times strained- relationships with officials in the British Government, and managed to build bridges with the secular Zionist leadership as well.





Rav Kook Part II: New Times, New Needs & New Movements  - Jewish History Soundbites
(Comment)​The most influential thinker for our generation
which the world has yet to know.

Even during his times there were but a handful of Torah geniuses, who but remotely understood what he was writing about. Today the generation first opens his books
in their early 20's - to find what we _'always knew but couldn't express'..._


----------



## rylah

*Hillulah of Rabbi Kook Ztz'l - Torah lesson on the Temple Mount 

*


----------



## rylah

*Shahar Admoni -  Ten Li Menuhah ('Eden Meiri Cover)*

Every minute passes like a year
I don't forget Who is there by my side
Another 2,000 run, miles I've crossed alone

And on the way, what will be on the way
Clouds are above us, maybe You've sent rain to wash my mistakes

Give me serenity what is that for You
To have a victory there for me
Teach me to sometimes also
Ask for a bit forgiveness from myself

Come to me visit in the evening
Enter saying without words
That I am only one
Also one in a thousand
People who do mistakes


----------



## rylah

*Amir Dadon - Ben Adam (Human)*

What are You running from
What are You running from, G-d from what?
Digging the wound only to feel

Where are You running to
Where are You running to, G-d where to?
Nights cheap are costly sometimes

Ben Adam!
Comes to visit disappears
Chasing love chasing songs
I have never given up, only scattered from within


----------



## rylah

Report: Family of Sarah Halimi, Murdered in France, Files Complaint in Israel Against Killer
					

A postcard campaign calling for justice for Sarah Halimi addressed to French President Emmanuel Macron. Photo: courtesy of Israelite Consistoire …




					www.algemeiner.com
				



*(COMMENT)*

Sarah Halimi's Hy"d horrific death
may be the turning point in Israeli judicial reform.

Despite this only partially expressing the growing concern, especially among those who initially knew not to wait for any serious attention from the French authorities,
hoping for a more symbolically clear and direct Israeli response.

Reminder: the French excused Halimi's murderer - *for smoking a joint,*
as he beat her to death and threw her body from the window shouting "Allahu Akhbar!".


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion  - 'Judges' (Shoftim 5781) -
Collective & Individual Teshuvah | The Wisdom of Hebrew Court*






*"You shall appoint magistrates and officials for your tribes, in all the settlements that the LORD your God is giving you, and they shall govern the people **with due justice" * -  Devarim 16 18​
According to Rav Kook, Teshuva is returning to our true selves, 
individually and collectively as a nation, and thus to God.

In Orot HaTehiya – Lights of Revival 9, Rav Kook says, “An individual can sever himself from the source of life, but not so, the entire Jewish nation. The national assets, which are beloved to the nation….are all invested with the spirit of God: her land, language, history, and customs…the spirit of the Lord and the [national] spirit of Israel are one.”

During these early days of Elul, we find the intersection of Teshuva, Rav Kook, his redemptive vision, and the ideal national structure of the Jewish people in their homeland, the Land of Israel, described in this week’s Torah reading, Parshat Shoftim. We find both Teshuvat HaPrat (individual teshuva) and Teshuvat HaKlal (national teshuva, i.e. the return of the Nation of Israel to its land, and to its soulful essence).

The Torah shows the Jewish People, the institutions needed, to build a holy society in Eretz Yisrael (the Land of Israel), that will then become a shining example for the nations, on how to express Tzidkut (righteousness) on the national level.

“Tzedek, Tzedek Tirdof…Justice and Righteousness shall you pursue, so that you may live and possess the land the Lord your God is giving you,” (Deuteronomy 16:20).

In Shoftim, we encounter the Mitzvot to appoint a king, and the laws of war (Deut. 17:14-20, 20:1-20); to establish a Torah-based Legal System (Deut. 16:18) and recognize G-d’s prophets (Deut. 18:15); and issues dealing with the Priests and Levites (Deut. 18:1).

Parshat Shoftim describes policies that Jews should be striving to implement today: Malchut/Kingdom, Sanhedrin/Torah, Nevuah/Prophecy, and Kehunah/Holy Temple. It provides the blueprint to building the Tzadik State of Israel, in the time of Redemption.

*What is a Tzadik State?*

Just like the Torah sets out the structure, of how an individual Jew can best relate to his Creator (through the Mitzvot), and express his/or her personal example of Kedushah (holiness) in the world, it also does it for the Jewish People on the national level. This national structure sets up the framework for individual Jews and the nation as a whole, to reach their full potential. The purpose of their “chosenness.”

“You shall be for Me a kingdom of priests [teachers] and a holy nation,_” _(Exodus 19:6)_._

In our generation, HaShem (the God of Israel), is redeeming the Jewish people before our eyes. Besides prayers, longings and individual teshuva, it’s possible to do actual physical acts, for example making Aliyah (move to Israel), settling and building up the Land, serving in the army, etc., all aspects of national teshuva.

And, what can be done, like working to re-establish the Sanhedrin, and preparing all the materials, to rebuild the Beit Hamikdash (Holy Temple), should be done.

Rav Kook wrote presciently, one hundred years ago, “The world order that is now toppling, due to the awesome storms of a sword covered with blood, demands the re-construction of the Jewish nation [in its land].”

“The building of the nation and the discovery of its spirit are one concept, linked to the building of the world, which is disintegrating and longing for a force filled with unity and loftiness…the spirit of God pervades her [Israel]…The voice of God calls loudly, and from the interior of our soul and life’s movements we distinguish it.”

“Israel must uncover the source of its life, to stand apprise of its spiritual character…World civilization totters, man’s spirit weakens, darkness covers all the peoples…But the hour has arrived, the light of the world, the light of the true God, the light of the God of Israel, revealed by his people…must be revealed in consciousness, and the consciousness must be internalized within the nation, to recognize the unity of her talents….When she will recognize that there is a God within her, she will understand how to tap the wellspring of her life, and how to orient her redemptive vision to her essential source.”

“All the world’s civilizations will be renewed through the renewal of our spirit…The blessing of Abraham to all the nations of the earth will commence…with our rebuilding in the Land of Israel. The present destruction, is the preparation of a profound renascence [of Israel and the world].” (Orot MeOfel – Lights from Darkness, 9).









						Rav Kook, Teshuvat HaPrat, Teshuvat HaKlal and Shoftim
					

“Teshuva comes from the longing of the entire universe to become better and more pure, stronger and more elevated than its current state."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Girl finds 1,500-year-old coin at Talmud-era Jewish village in northern Israel​“This is an ancient bronze coin that, according to initial estimates, dates to the Talmudic period between the 4th and fifth centuries CE,” said the archaeological park manager, Dekel Segev. “This was the peak period of the Jewish village in Korazim.”

Segev praised the girl for immediately handing over the coin to the park authorities.

“The girl and her family showed good citizenship and handed us the coin since it is a national treasure,” he said. “The coin will be passed on to the Israel Antiquities Authority for further research and preservation.”













						Girl finds 1,500-year-old coin at Talmud-era Jewish village in northern Israel
					

Young girl picks up the ancient bronze coin during a scavenger hunt game at ancient community of Korazim, hands it to park officials




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Ahalellah Ensemble and Hayyim Avital- Shabat Medley*


----------



## Sinajuavi

fanger said:


> *Religion* Jewish atheist
> Golda Meir - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia





montelatici said:


> And, they were almost all European colonists, as stated:
> 
> "During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, *chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony.* These suburbs *contain nearly Half the present population..."*
> 
> And, we have the actual numbers for all of Palestine in 1921 through a more accurate British census where we see that there were more Christians than Jews.
> 
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> *The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. A*lmost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


They were neither European nor colonists. They were forced into Europe by the Romans, Arabs and Turks. They were simply returning home.

I wonder if historians have attempted to tally the numbers of Jews and Christians exterminated by Muslims in that territory over the centuries.


----------



## Sinajuavi

montelatici said:


> Any people whose ancestors were Jews in the area of Palestine 4,000 years ago had converted to Christianity (under Byzantine law) and then Islam (most of the current Muslim and Christian Palestinians) or had left.


Wrong. There were many Jews in that territory. The Jews living there helped the Zionist armies in the war of independence to find routes into Jerusalem.

"...or had left." Meaning, had been forcibly ethnically cleansed by Romans, Arabs and Turks.


----------



## rylah

This morning: Brit milah for son of couple who lost first baby in terror attack​Brit milah ceremony for son of Shira and Amichai Ish-Ran will take place Monday morning at 10:15 a.m., after couple lost their first baby in terror attack.​





In the 2018 attack, Shira was shot by the terrorist and had to undergo a caesarean section, even though she was just seven months pregnant. The baby did not survive and three days later he was pronounced dead. The baby was laid to rest on the Mount of Olives after he was given the name Amiad Yisrael.

After the attack, the entire people of Israel prayed for the recovery of Shira and Amichai and also for the healing of the baby who later died at the hospital.About two weeks after the attack, the couple were released from Shaare Zedek Hospital and said, "It is so much fun to be part of such a people, who send letters, messages, visit all the time until you have to ask them to stop, send flowers, food for Shabbat, sweets, just amazing, it's all about the Jewish nation."

Amichai said that “our baby managed to do in the short three days that he lived more than we all managed ... he just united us ... everyone came and wanted to participate and strengthen, everyone felt connected. I am proud to be a part of such a nation.”










						This morning: Brit for son of couple who lost baby in terror attack
					

Brit milah ceremony for son of Shira and Amichai Ish-Ran will take place Monday morning at 10:15 a.m., nearly three years after couple lost their first baby in terror attack.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Bar Tzabari - Ba Adam (Comes a Human)*

"What else could he taste all the same
Looking deep inside feeling strange
And from pain he builds himself.."


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

The System & Soldiers Behind Settler Violence​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Before sunrise...Slihot at the Kotel*


----------



## rylah

*Palestinian Settler 'Abu-Tableh' on Torah seeds...*


----------



## rylah

*Parshat 'Ki Tetze'** - Weekly Torah Portion 'Ki Tetze'
5781 | When You  Shall Go Out (To War)*


----------



## rylah

*Current events, Rahel Shabi- "My children don't be afraid, all I've done, I've done but for You, the time of Your redemption has come!" *


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> And none of them had sovereignty.
> 
> So who then?


Stop knocking yourself out. Israel exists and there is nothing you can do about it in spite of your silly constant arguments


----------



## rylah

*"Rise, awake, for Your light has come....!"*

Said before him : "The Creator of the world, in the rejoice of my heart and in the happiness of my heart I accept upon myself, for that no one of Yisrael will be lost.

Not only the living will be redeemed in my days, but those who are locked in the dust, but even those who died since the days of Adam till now, and not only them, but the unborn will be redeemed in my days. And not only the unborn but even those whom You've thought to create but weren't created, this I want, thus I accept....

Said before Him: "The Creator of the world, how much will be my strength, how much will be my spirit and how much will be my soul and how much will be my body, flesh and blood am I not? Regarding that hour David was crying, and said: dried and unheard my force."

That hour said to him the Holy Be Blessed: "Efraim, the anointed of my justice, You've already accepted upon Yourself from the days of Beresheet, now Your sorrow will be as My sorrow, that since the day that the wicked  Nebuchadnezzar risen and destroyed My House and burned My Hall and I have dispersed my children withing the nations, Your life and (in) the life of Your head I haven't entered My throne, and if You do not believe, see the dew on My head, that it was said: "that My head got filled with dew" (Song of Songs).

That hour said before Him: "Creator of the world, now my thought has settled down on me, for it is enough for a servant to be as his Rabbi".

*Rabbi Yitzhak said: *the year that the anointed King is revealed, all kings of the nations of the world are provoking each other. The king of Persia provokes the king of Arabia and the Arabian king goes to Aram to get an advice from them and the king of Persia returns and destroys the entire world. And all the nations of the world are trembling and terrified and falling on their faces, held as by labor constructions, and Israel are becoming loud amid confusion saying: "Where are we coming from and going to???"

And G-d says to them, *"My child, do not be afraid, everything I did was but for you, before whom are you afraid??? Behold! The time of your Redemption has arrived!*

And not as first redemption the last redemption, for with the first redemption you had the sorrow of kingdoms over you after it, but the last redemption you have no sorrow of kingdoms coming after".









						Yalkut Shimoni on Nach 499:1
					

קומי אורי כי בא אורך. א"ר יוחנן משל למהלך בדרך עם דמדומי חמה בא אחד והדליק לו את הנר וכבה ובא אחד והדליק לו את הנר וכבה, אמר מכאן ואילך איני ממתין אלא לאורו של...




					www.sefaria.org.il
				



​


----------



## rylah

*Elhannan Kakoun -Yismach Mosheh *


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Stop knocking yourself out. Israel exists and there is nothing you can do about it in spite of your silly constant arguments


YAWN. Tinmore laughs. But I’m the one who’s laughing


----------



## rylah

*For prayer, his name is - Barel ben Nitzah

say Tehillim on his behalf









						Israel will settle score with anyone who attacks soldiers - Bennett
					

21-year-old Border Police Officer Bar-el Shmueli, shot at point-blank range along Gaza border, remains in life-threatening condition.




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *For prayer, his name is - Barel ben Nitzah
> 
> say Tehillim on his behalf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will settle score with anyone who attacks soldiers - Bennett
> 
> 
> 21-year-old Border Police Officer Bar-el Shmueli, shot at point-blank range along Gaza border, remains in life-threatening condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So a Palestinian shot a murderer. 

OK.

Time for Israel to bomb the crap out of some civilians.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> So a Palestinian shot a murderer.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Time for Israel to bomb the crap out of some civilians.


  Sounds good to me.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Squatters building with no permits?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


''81''?  "'Really''? How do we ''know'' that?

Is that ''information'' from ''Days of Islamic terrorism''?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>





			1948-1967: Jordanian Occupation of Eastern Jerusalem
		


Please tell us again why we should care?

In direct contravention of the 1949 armistice agreements, Jordan did not permit Jews access to their holy sites or to the Jewish cemetery on the Mount of Olives.

  What Tinmore does not have the ability to understand is that this will NEVER happen again


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> So a Palestinian shot a murderer.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Time for Israel to bomb the crap out of some civilians.


Never have you heard about Barel,
but if you think to justify the shooter while knowing of the consequence
shows any human regard on your behalf for either side in the conflict - think again.

And the fallacy of your judgement, is if there was such a response,
using your ill logic - all Gazans are liable.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Good for Gazans bad for Israelis?









						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## rylah

Israeli Journalist Participates in Regular, Uninterrupted Afternoon Prayer on Temple Mount​






Hoberman recalled the first time he had ascended to the Temple Mount when it was reopened to Jews exactly 18 years ago, in August 2003. His group was accompanied all the way by a Muslim Waqf agent, and when this agent noticed that the lips of one member of the Jewish group were silently chanting some verse, he shouted, *Hada salli! Hada salli! – He’s praying! He’s praying!* and the policeman who also accompanied the group hurried over to grab that man’s elbow and lead him away in disgrace.

“What a different feeling it was last week, as we stood facing the site of the Temple and prayed openly in a minyan, with the cops watching that no one disturbed us,” Hoberman rejoiced in his report. He also mentioned that according to third-generation Temple Mount activist Haim Elboim, when a tenth man is missing, one of the policemen completes the minyan.

Continue reading:
*








						Israeli Journalist Participates in Regular, Uninterrupted Afternoon Prayer on Temple Mount
					

Now the only thing missing are hundreds of thousands of Jews.




					www.jewishpress.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

“We will settle the score with those who harm our troops and the citizens of Israel,” Bennett said at the opening of the cabinet meeting in Jerusalem. He added that last week he visited the IDF’s Gaza Division and left with a feeling that the military is well prepared for all possible scenarios.









						Israel will settle score with anyone who attacks soldiers - Bennett
					

21-year-old Border Police Officer Bar-el Shmueli, shot at point-blank range along Gaza border, remains in life-threatening condition.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

COVID: 90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days
					

The Phase II trial for an Israeli COVID drug saw some 29 out of 30 patients, moderate to serious, recover within days.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> 1948-1967: Jordanian Occupation of Eastern Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us again why we should care?
> 
> In direct contravention of the 1949 armistice agreements, Jordan did not permit Jews access to their holy sites or to the Jewish cemetery on the Mount of Olives.
> 
> What Tinmore does not have the ability to understand is that this will NEVER happen again


The Zionists gave the West Bank to Jordan. So what is the bitch?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> “We will settle the score with those who harm our troops and the citizens of Israel,” Bennett said at the opening of the cabinet meeting in Jerusalem. He added that last week he visited the IDF’s Gaza Division and left with a feeling that the military is well prepared for all possible scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will settle score with anyone who attacks soldiers - Bennett
> 
> 
> 21-year-old Border Police Officer Bar-el Shmueli, shot at point-blank range along Gaza border, remains in life-threatening condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


He should have had a real job.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> The Zionists gave the West Bank to Jordan. So what is the bitch?


We “ gave” the West Bank to Jordan? When did that happen? Even if it did, so what? Show me where they had “ permission” to destroy Jewish Holy sites, dig up graves, use them as latrines, etc. etc. 
  Better yet, Jordan was supposed to allow the Israelis access to their Holy Sites which of course didn’t happen. You don’t have the ability to understand Israel will never let another Country deny access ever again


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We “ gave” the West Bank to Jordan? When did that happen? Even if it did, so what? Show me where they had “ permission” to destroy Jewish Holy sites, dig up graves, use them as latrines, etc. etc.
> Better yet, Jordan was supposed to allow the Israelis access to their Holy Sites which of course didn’t happen. You don’t have the ability to understand Israel will never let another Country deny access ever again





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We “ gave” the West Bank to Jordan?


You didn't know that?

You need to read up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You didn't know that?
> 
> You need to read up.


There is some odd history taught at your madrassah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> There is some odd history taught at your madrassah.


‘Abdullah looked depressed and nervous. Meir flatly rejected his offer of autonomy for the Jewish parts under his crown and insisted that they adhere to their original plan for an independent Jewish state and the annexation of the Arab part to Transjordan.





__





						Session 3 - The Road to War
					





					users.ox.ac.uk


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> You didn't know that?
> 
> You need to read up.


Good! If that’s the case we took it back and have rights to religious sites


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ‘Abdullah looked depressed and nervous. Meir flatly rejected his offer of autonomy for the Jewish parts under his crown and insisted that they adhere to their original plan for an independent Jewish state and the annexation of the Arab part to Transjordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Session 3 - The Road to War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> users.ox.ac.uk


And? Does this support your claim?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *For prayer, his name is - Barel ben Nitzah
> 
> say Tehillim on his behalf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will settle score with anyone who attacks soldiers - Bennett
> 
> 
> 21-year-old Border Police Officer Bar-el Shmueli, shot at point-blank range along Gaza border, remains in life-threatening condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Thousands gather in Slihot prayer at Soroka Hospital -
for the recovery of Barel Shmueli *










						Over 19,000 people join prayer project for injured Border Police officer
					

The Tehilim project asks that each person reads one chapter of Tehilim for the recovery of Barel Shmueli, who was critically injured on the Gaza border earlier this week.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Play stupid games win stupid prizes...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Where's the attack?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Beside making up anecdotal accusations,
can this be proof of anything but your ethnic framing?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



When these are your 'protests', what really insane is expecting to be taken seriously
talking about narratives or any other consequences for your Jihadi asses...














						The Global Pogrom
					

From the blog of Andrew Getraer at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Rabbi Shmuel Moreno - Arrived the time for sounding the Shofar on the Temple Mount

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Moving out the islamic settler colonists trying to illegally occupy land.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


We confirmed that you people create the conditions under which children are explicitly put in harms way so you can parade them around for propaganda purposes. 

That's really vile.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> We confirmed that you people create the conditions under which children are explicitly put in harms way so you can parade them around for propaganda purposes.
> 
> That's really vile.


He was killed in his own neighborhood by invading forces.

Why should he have not supposed to be there?


----------



## watchingfromafar

The Israelis were the first to engage in terrorists’ acts.
Murdering American naval sailors

Google “USS Liberty”








						USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Israelis cut off fishing rights to Palestinian fishing boats

The Israelis have cut off Palestinian water rights

The Israelis murdered entire Palestinian villages and then built illegal settlements over the rubble

*The Israelis have and continue to use government IDF snipers to murder Palestinian children
idf shoot child - Google Search*

The Israelis are evil, through and through, to their core

The Lord is judging them now and we all will be witnesses to their demise
Amen
-


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> He was killed in his own neighborhood by invading forces.
> 
> Why should he have not supposed to be there?


As I wrote, you people create the conditions under which children are explicitly put in harms way so you can parade them around for propaganda purposes.

The border gee-had riots are just another example.

Really vile exploiting children as you do


----------



## watchingfromafar

Hollie said:


> Really vile exploiting children as you do


The government of Israel using its IDF sniper teams to murder Palestinian children is far more than vile, it is in-human 
These are the Palestinian children Israel killed in 2017

10 January 2018
*These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2017.*
Fourteen Palestinian boys and girls under the age of 18 were shot dead by Israeli occupation forces in the West Bank and Gaza Strip during the year.
There were 21 fewer children killed than in 2016, which was the deadliest year for Palestinian children in the occupied West Bank in the past decade.

*In addition to those 14 shot and killed during 2017,* a child died of wounds sustained in an Israeli drone strike years earlier.
Another was killed by Israeli ordnance *while grazing livestock.* A baby living in temporary shelter, his family homeless as a result of *Israeli bombing*, died of cold exposure.
Palestinian children also died because they were unable to secure permits to leave via the Israeli-controlled Erez checkpoint for medical treatment unavailable in the besieged Gaza Strip.

Emergency room doctors were unable to resuscitate a seriously ill 9-year-old girl in the West Bank after Israeli soldiers denied her family passage at a checkpoint; a trip that normally would take 15 minutes took her family 90 minutes after they were forced to detour and go through a different checkpoint.
No Israeli children were killed by Palestinians during the year. An Israeli woman wounded during a bus stop bombing in 2011, when she was 14, and who had never regained consciousness, died of her injures in 2017.
These are the Palestinian children Israel killed in 2017

*Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms*
22 April 2018
An Israeli general has confirmed that when *snipers stationed along Israel’s* boundary with *Gaza shoot at children*, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.
In a radio interview, Brigadier-General (Reserve) *Zvika Fogel describes how a sniper identifies the “small body” of a child and is given authorization to shoot.*
Fogel’s statements could be used as evidence of intent if Israeli leaders are ever tried for war crimes at the International Criminal Court.
On Friday, an *Israeli sniper shot dead 14-year-old* Muhammad Ibrahim Ayyoub.
The boy, shot in the head east of Jabaliya, was the fourth child among the more than 30 Palestinians killed during the Great March of Return rallies that began in Gaza on 30 March.
*More than 1,600 other Palestinians have been shot* with live ammunition that has caused what doctors are calling “horrific injuries” likely to leave many of them with permanent disabilities.
Our initial investigation confirms Israeli forces *killed 14-year-old Mahmoud Ibrahim* Ayoub in Gaza today around 4:30 pm local time. *He sustained a gunshot wound to the head* & was later pronounced dead at Shifa hospital. #GazaReturnMarch pic.twitter.com/CwJn8xqhPf
Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms

*UN envoy tells ‘outrageous’ Israel to stop shooting children in Gaza*

20 April 2018, 10:57 pm
Palestinians say four killed, including a 15-year-old boy; Israel urges UN to condemn Hamas for ‘despicable exploitation of women and children’
_The United Nations envoy to the region on Friday slammed Israel’s response to the Gaza protests as “outrageous” and called on the IDF to stop shooting children after four Palestinians, including a* 15-year-old boy, were killed *during clashes along the Gaza border fence.

*“It is OUTRAGEOUS to shoot at children!” tweeted UN Middle East peace envoy Nickolay Mladenov.*

“How does the killing of a child in #Gaza today help #peace? It doesn’t! It fuels anger and breeds more killing. #Children must be protected from #violence, not exposed to it, not killed! This tragic incident must be investigated,” he wrote._
UN envoy tells ‘outrageous’ Israel to stop shooting children in Gaza

_*Israeli security forces 'killed 25 Palestinian children' in three months, UNICEF says*

Posted 14 May 2016, 2:52pm_
*Twenty-five Palestinian children were killed*_ in the last three months of 2015 during a wave of violence, the United Nations' children's agency says._
Israel killed 25 Palestinian children in three months, UNICEF says

The Israelis are murdering scumbags
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

I Googled “Israelis killing children”
About 537,000 results (0.39 seconds)
*Search Results*

*These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016* | The ...
_https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/.../these-are-palestinian-children-killed-israel-2016_

Jan 27, 2017 - *Thirty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* by *Israeli* soldiers, police and armed civilians during the year, all but four of the deadly incidents ...
Invisible killings: Israel's daily toll of Palestinian children | The ...

_https://electronicintifada.net/content/invisible-killings-israels-daily-toll...children/4263_

Convincing the *Israeli* adults in control of this weaponry in civilian areas that they should not be using it to *kill children* who are merely stone throwers should not ...

Israel 'killed 25 Palestinian children' in three months | News | Al Jazeera
_www.aljazeera.com/.../israel-killed-25-palestinian-children-months-16051414083314__..._

May 14, 2016 - *Twenty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* in the last three months of 2015 during a wave of anti-*Israeli* attacks and the number detained was ...
One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years ...

_One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years: statistics__..._
“The International Day for the Protection of *Children* is on June 1,” said a spokesman, “but Palestinian *children* are still subject to attacks by the *Israelis* and ...

Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000 – Middle ...
_Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000__..._

Jun 1, 2017 - *Israel has killed more than 3,000 children since 28 September 2000* when the Second Intifada began until the end of April 2017, a new report ...
Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia
_Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia_

*Children* in the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict refers to the impact of the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict .... Though *Israeli children* were *killed* in the conflict during the decades prior, the first acts of
*12 yr old boy SHOT DEAD in front of your eyes
Updated 9.48 p.m., 3rd Oct 2000*
A 12 Year old Boy Shot Dead in front of YOUR Eyes

*Gaza girl said killed*
By Amos Harel and Nir Hasson, Haaretz Correspondents,
and Haaretz Service
Thu., October 28, 2004

*IDF troops shot and killed an 8-year-old Palestinian girl who was on her way to school in a Gaza Strip refugee camp *
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/494672.html

*Photos of a 12 year old palestinian boy being shot* by Israeli soldiers and the ambulance driver who tried to save him also being shot and killed.
palestine-net.com

*Three-year-old Rawan Abu Zeid, who took bullets in the neck and dead while buying candy with her friends.
5 June 2004*
The New Yorker’s Israel: Where Objectivity Fails

In March 2003
*12-year old Hoda Darwish was hit in the head by a bullet* fired *Two 10 year-old school children were shot* in the al-Omaria school run by UNRWA in Rafah, *when an Israeli tank fired into their classroom.

Bullets fired from the tank flew through the classroom window*, hitting Mahmoud Hamad in the neck and Hisham al Habil in the head. *The boys had not even been sitting by the windows but in the middle of the room.*
*http://www.palestinemonitor.org/index.html*

*An eight-year-old Palestinian girl shot dead* by Israeli troops in the central Gaza Strip was *killed while showing off her new school uniform to friends*
http://tinyurl.com/99kh8zk

BTW: is is rumored that the father of that child strapped a bomb to himself and explored it at an IDF  check point

-


----------



## Hollie

watchingfromafar said:


> I Googled “Israelis killing children”
> About 537,000 results (0.39 seconds)
> *Search Results*
> 
> *These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016* | The ...
> _https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/.../these-are-palestinian-children-killed-israel-2016_
> 
> Jan 27, 2017 - *Thirty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* by *Israeli* soldiers, police and armed civilians during the year, all but four of the deadly incidents ...
> Invisible killings: Israel's daily toll of Palestinian children | The ...
> 
> _https://electronicintifada.net/content/invisible-killings-israels-daily-toll...children/4263_
> 
> Convincing the *Israeli* adults in control of this weaponry in civilian areas that they should not be using it to *kill children* who are merely stone throwers should not ...
> 
> Israel 'killed 25 Palestinian children' in three months | News | Al Jazeera
> _www.aljazeera.com/.../israel-killed-25-palestinian-children-months-16051414083314__..._
> 
> May 14, 2016 - *Twenty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* in the last three months of 2015 during a wave of anti-*Israeli* attacks and the number detained was ...
> One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years ...
> 
> _One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years: statistics__..._
> “The International Day for the Protection of *Children* is on June 1,” said a spokesman, “but Palestinian *children* are still subject to attacks by the *Israelis* and ...
> 
> Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000 – Middle ...
> _Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000__..._
> 
> Jun 1, 2017 - *Israel has killed more than 3,000 children since 28 September 2000* when the Second Intifada began until the end of April 2017, a new report ...
> Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia
> _Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia_
> 
> *Children* in the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict refers to the impact of the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict .... Though *Israeli children* were *killed* in the conflict during the decades prior, the first acts of
> *12 yr old boy SHOT DEAD in front of your eyes
> Updated 9.48 p.m., 3rd Oct 2000*
> A 12 Year old Boy Shot Dead in front of YOUR Eyes
> 
> *Gaza girl said killed*
> By Amos Harel and Nir Hasson, Haaretz Correspondents,
> and Haaretz Service
> Thu., October 28, 2004
> 
> *IDF troops shot and killed an 8-year-old Palestinian girl who was on her way to school in a Gaza Strip refugee camp *
> http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/494672.html
> 
> *Photos of a 12 year old palestinian boy being shot* by Israeli soldiers and the ambulance driver who tried to save him also being shot and killed.
> palestine-net.com
> 
> *Three-year-old Rawan Abu Zeid, who took bullets in the neck and dead while buying candy with her friends.
> 5 June 2004*
> The New Yorker’s Israel: Where Objectivity Fails
> 
> In March 2003
> *12-year old Hoda Darwish was hit in the head by a bullet* fired *Two 10 year-old school children were shot* in the al-Omaria school run by UNRWA in Rafah, *when an Israeli tank fired into their classroom.
> 
> Bullets fired from the tank flew through the classroom window*, hitting Mahmoud Hamad in the neck and Hisham al Habil in the head. *The boys had not even been sitting by the windows but in the middle of the room.*
> *http://www.palestinemonitor.org/index.html*
> 
> *An eight-year-old Palestinian girl shot dead* by Israeli troops in the central Gaza Strip was *killed while showing off her new school uniform to friends*
> http://tinyurl.com/99kh8zk
> 
> BTW: is is rumored that the father of that child strapped a bomb to himself and explored it at an IDF  check point
> 
> -



Look, Louie. Islamic terrorism carries consequences.



-


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


I “ care” as much about him as you do for that Israeli Soldier


----------



## rylah

*Thousands gather at funeral of Bar-el Hdaryah Shmueli HY"D |*
*Nitzah Shmueli: "All of You here will take responsibility for his little sister who's his queen and he's her king!"

"Bar-el dear son, I will revenge Your war! I'm calling out before the world, State of Israel, PM Bennett, IDF and the Southern Commander - I have promised a fight till the last drop of blood".










						Border policeman dies from Gaza riot shooting injury
					

St.-Sgt. Barel Hadaria Shmueli shot by Gazan gunman during border riots, succumbs to injuries despite multiple surgeries.




					www.jpost.com
				







*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Thousands gather at funeral of Bar-el Hdaryah Shmueli HY"D |
> Nitzah Shmueli: "**All of You here will take responsibility for his little sister who's his queen and he's her king!"*
> 
> *"Bar-el dear son, I will revenge Your war! I'm calling out before the world, State of Israel, PM Bennett, IDF and the Southern Commander -  I have promised a fight till the last drop of blood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border policeman dies from Gaza riot shooting injury
> 
> 
> St.-Sgt. Barel Hadaria Shmueli shot by Gazan gunman during border riots, succumbs to injuries despite multiple surgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Live by the sword...


----------



## rylah

*Nitzah Shmueli: "All of You here will take responsibility for his little sister who's his queen and he's her king!"*

*"Bar-el dear son, I will revenge Your war! I'm calling out before the world, State of Israel, PM Bennett, IDF and the Southern Commander - I have promised a fight till the last drop of blood".*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Live by the sword...



So much for your_"peaceful protesters"_ narrative_._..


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> So much for your_"peaceful protesters" _lies...


He was shot while he was shooting people.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> He was shot while he was shooting people.



Bar-el Shmueli HY"D was a hero protecting Israel from armed Hamas militants,
this time the consequences for your lies and these "peaceful protesters",
will be much real revenge on a popular level.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Special Slihot Held at Old Synagogue of Yemenite Village - Kfar Shiloach in Jerusalem​
*Bashari said, “Blowing the Yemenite Shofar in the synagogue is part of the activities of the public council to commemorate the story of Kfar HaShiloach, the first settlement of the Yemenite community after making their famous Aliya to Eretz Yisrael in the 1880’s.”*






Netanel Izak, Director General of the Jerusalem Affairs and Heritage Ministry, said, “The amazing hold of Yemenite Jewry to their tradition, making sure to attend the ceremony of blowing the shofars and reciting Slichot in the village of Silwan every year, is a very exciting event and especially a lesson for life about perseverance and devotion to  the Jewish tradition, so that it is passed down from generation to generation.”

The chairman of the World Zionist Organization, Yaakov Hagoel, said, “‘And sons shall return to their borders’, it is exciting to see Jewish families returning to settle in the place from which they were expelled. I will do my best to assist any Jewish settlement in the Land of Israel.”









						Special Slichot Held at Old Synagogue of Yemenite Village, Kfar Shiloach in Jerusalem
					

The blowing of the Yemenite shofar in Kfar HaShiloach was depicted in the book 'The Novel of Kfar Hashiloach' published in 1948.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What is it called when you first frame an ethnicity
 - to pin a baseless accusation?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why invest in illegal construction, when you can connect
empty Rawabi to the neighborhoods of Jerusalem?

If they really intend to stay,
all it takes is a bit of thinking.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Over 161 lone soldiers to arrive in summer Aliyah peak​





161 lone soldiers will be making aliyah this summer, 12 having already landed on a Nefesh B'Nefesh Group Aliyah Flight on Tuesday. Approximately 300 lone soldiers are expected to arrive by the end of the year.









						Over 161 lone soldiers to arrive in summer aliyah peak
					

300 lone soldiers are expected to arrive in Israel by the end of the year.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## watchingfromafar

Hollie said:


> Look, Louie. Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


Hollie, you can condone the murder of children today, tomorrow and beyond; that is until your soul is given to parasites that eat you from the inside out.

Until then,

I deplore you
I detest you
I find you kin to hyena’s





Who eats the flesh of the dead CHILDREN
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

rylah said:


> 161 lone soldiers will be making aliyah this summer,


mAKE ALLA WITH THIS-----



-


----------



## watchingfromafar

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I “ care” as much about him as you do for that Israeli Soldier





uP YOURS
-


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

watchingfromafar said:


> View attachment 534158
> uP YOURS
> -


You first. Bend over. Remember; No lubricant


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


“ Occupied Jerusalem” the territory that Jordan had LEGAL claim to. Please, keep copying and pasting    Lol


----------



## watchingfromafar

idf shooting children - Google Search
		


*Child killers da Israelis be da best at murdering children for sport*
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

*No wait, da Israeli Jews love murdering Americans toooo
The USS Liberty incident was an attack on a United States Navy technical research ship, USS Liberty,* *by Israeli Air Force jet fighter aircraft and Israeli Navy motor torpedo boats*, on 8 June 1967, during the Six-Day War. *The combined air and sea attack killed 34 crew members (naval officers, seamen, two marines, and one civilian NSA employee), wounded 171 crew members,* and severely damaged the ship. At the time, the ship was in international waters north of the Sinai Peninsula, about 25.5 nmi (29.3 mi; 47.2 km) northwest from the Egyptian city of Arish.



USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia

Its the killing they enjoy the most
IDF snipers honoring the ones who shoot the best





*Israeli Sniper Posts Photo of Child in Crosshairs*



Israeli Sniper Posts Photo of Child in Crosshairs - ABC News (go.com)
-


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

watchingfromafar said:


> idf shooting children - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> *Child killers da Israelis be da best at murdering children for sport*
> -





watchingfromafar said:


> idf shooting children - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> *Child killers da Israelis be da best at murdering children for sport*
> -











						Cash rewards for murdering Israeli children: Over $371,000 paid by the PA for murder of 4 children and 9 adults | PMW Analysis
					

The PA has paid the terrorist responsible for the murder of 13 Israelis, including 4 children, no less than 892,200 shekels ($264,358/€222,630)




					palwatch.org
				



  DEY LEARN FAST!!!  JUST ONE EXAMPLE


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Over 161 lone soldiers to arrive in summer Aliyah peak​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 161 lone soldiers will be making aliyah this summer, 12 having already landed on a Nefesh B'Nefesh Group Aliyah Flight on Tuesday. Approximately 300 lone soldiers are expected to arrive by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 161 lone soldiers to arrive in summer aliyah peak
> 
> 
> 300 lone soldiers are expected to arrive in Israel by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





watchingfromafar said:


> mAKE ALLA WITH THIS-----
> View attachment 534157
> -



Anti-Israel posters are such skilled debaters,

amazing!


----------



## rylah

Israel's fanciest new mall opens in the Judean desert​The new DCity, which opened this week on the outskirts of Jerusalem, is designed as a replica of the famous Venetian Resort in Las Vegas.​






Israel’s largest and fanciest designer mall, with a piazza built as a replica of the famous Venetian Resort in Las Vegas, opened this week outside Ma’aleh Adumim near Jerusalem.

The new DCity Mall includes some 200 storefronts, restaurants, a luxury hotel, an artificial indoor sky, and more spread over 150,000 square meters. More than a billion shekels have been invested in the mall, which was designed by celebrity architect Gadi Halperin.

Read more:








						Israel's fanciest new mall opens in the Judean desert
					

The new DCity, which opened this week on the outskirts of Jerusalem, is designed as a replica of the famous Venetian Resort in Las Vegas.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Israeli team cracks Sir Isaac Newton's unsolved three-body problem​





A team of astrophysicists led by Dr. Nicholas Stone at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem have helped to visualize a solution to the complexities of Sir Isaac Newton's 'three-body problem" using statistics.

The notion for the three-body problem was formulated by Newton after he used the Laws of Motion to describe how the Earth orbits the Sun, assuming that this could help calculate what would happen if a third celestial body, like the Moon, was added into the equation. The calculations were, however, more difficult to solve than initially expected.

Stone and Prof. Nathan Leigh at Chile’s La Universidad de Concepción cited and worked from research published over the past two centuries to arrive at their discovery.









						Israeli team cracks Sir Isaac Newton's unsolved three-body problem
					

Instead of "accepting the chaotic" nature of the system, the researchers used statistical analysis and computer-generated models of the Earth, Moon and Sun's movements to help visualize the problem.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

​


----------



## rylah

Young people come to Israel to volunteer on MDA ambulances​





Young people from all around the world came to Israel this summer to volunteer with Magen David Adom (MDA), helping treat injured Israelis as first responders on ambulance teams. Israel Experience and MDA partnered to run the program which trains the young people and pairs them with MDA ambulances for five weeks of volunteering.

"We feel a great sense of pride in the hundreds of young people who have decided to spend their summer acquiring remarkable experiences in an extraordinary setting," said MDA Deputy Director-General and head of Community Division, Dr. Eli Yaffe. 

"Instead of going to the beach and hanging out at parties, they have chosen the value of saving lives and helping others in the State of Israel, and also they constitute an overseas reserve for MDA in times of emergency and disaster," said Yaffe.









						Young people come to Israel to volunteer on MDA ambulances
					

Young people from around the world came to Israel to learn to be first responders on Megan David Adom ambulance teams and volunteer with them.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Ohel Rahel - Yafah V'Tamah Torah*

**


----------



## watchingfromafar

rylah said:


> Israel’s largest and fanciest designer mall, with a piazza built as a replica of the famous Venetian Resort in Las Vegas, opened this week outside Ma’aleh Adumim near Jerusalem.


*I am sure they will make a lot of money to pay the salaries of its sniper teams.*

*Please explain to me why an IDF sniper singled out and murdered these children.*
*12-year old Hoda Darwish was hit in the head*_ by a bullet fired *Two 10 year-old schoolchildren* were shot in the al-Omaria school run by UNRWA in Rafah, when an *Israeli tank fired into their classroom.*
Bullets fired from the tank flew through the classroom window, hitting Mahmoud Hamad in the neck and Hisham al Habil in the head. The *boys had not even been sitting by the windows* but in the middle of the room. (this was an assassination of specific children by the IDF)_
_http://www.palestinemonitor.org/index.html_

Tell me, *rylad*, why did the sniper pick out and murder these children; *WHY?
-*


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Image (A)*

*The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution*
The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy


*It began as a Palestinian village near a waterhole.*





*To become a new settlement for Israelis to live on.*
_Ma'aleh Adumim symbolizes why Middle East peace may no longer be possible.

‘’’ Ma'ale Adumim is an urban Israeli settlement and a city in the West Bank, seven kilometers east of Jerusalem. Ma'ale Adumim achieved city status in 1991. In 2015 its population was 38,155. It is located along Highway 1, which connects it to Jerusalem and the Tel Aviv Metropolitan_ Area.Wikipedia

After the Palestinian village was removed a playground for Israeli children was built.

*Image (B)*


​
The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy
*Now the miracle of miracles has occurred. The Israeli have turned water into wine.
And the water is free.
What a deal!!!!
Image (C)*​


​
_*Only the Israelis can turn water into wine*_​-


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's outrageous!!!

Only Palestinians are allowed to throw stones.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> *Image (A)*
> 
> *The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution*
> The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy
> 
> 
> *It began as a Palestinian village near a waterhole.*
> View attachment 534768
> 
> 
> *To become a new settlement for Israelis to live on.*
> _Ma'aleh Adumim symbolizes why Middle East peace may no longer be possible.
> 
> ‘’’ Ma'ale Adumim is an urban Israeli settlement and a city in the West Bank, seven kilometers east of Jerusalem. Ma'ale Adumim achieved city status in 1991. In 2015 its population was 38,155. It is located along Highway 1, which connects it to Jerusalem and the Tel Aviv Metropolitan_ Area.Wikipedia
> 
> After the Palestinian village was removed a playground for Israeli children was built.
> 
> *Image (B)*
> View attachment 534771
> 
> The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy
> *Now the miracle of miracles has occurred. The Israeli have turned water into wine.
> And the water is free.
> What a deal!!!!
> Image (C)*
> 
> View attachment 534772
> 
> _*Only the Israelis can turn water into wine*_​-



_Western diplomats fret that E-1 construction will drive a stone wedge through the heart of the would-be Palestinian state — cutting off Palestinians’ access to East Jerusalem, their hoped-for capital._

Yup. No East Jerusalem capital.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Recent graduates from Hamas Hitler Youth style gee-had summer camp?

Isn't that what they're bred for?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ohel Rahel - Yafah V'Tamah Torah
_*Talmud Torah Ohel Yochanan* is a Jewish organization in Brooklyn, NY, which was founded in 2003 and has an unknown amount of revenue and number of employees._
Talmud Torah Ohel Yochanan | Brooklyn, NY | Cause IQ

_Yeshiva Ohel Moshe is a Bensonhurst-based, Modern Orthodox co-ed day school that was opened in 1927 or 1928, a time when most Brooklyn-based Jewish education was via Talmud Torah.

It expanded under the leadership of the late Rabbi Eliyahu Machlis, who led Ohel Moshe, both the school and the synagogue housed in the same building, for "almost 40 years."

*Ohel Moshe started as school for boys in the Jewish Community House,*_
Yeshiva Ohel Moshe - Wikipedia

_Ma'ale Adumim is an *urban Israeli settlement and a city in the West Bank*, seven kilometers east of Jerusalem. Ma'ale Adumim achieved city status in 1991. In 2015 its population was 38,155. It is located along Highway 1, which connects it to Jerusalem and the Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area.Wikipedia_
Ma'ale Adumim - Google Maps

*A settlement that has turned water into wine
-*​


----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> *I am sure they will make a lot of money to pay the salaries of its sniper teams.*
> 
> *Please explain to me why an IDF sniper singled out and murdered these children.*
> *12-year old Hoda Darwish was hit in the head*_ by a bullet fired *Two 10 year-old schoolchildren* were shot in the al-Omaria school run by UNRWA in Rafah, when an *Israeli tank fired into their classroom.*
> Bullets fired from the tank flew through the classroom window, hitting Mahmoud Hamad in the neck and Hisham al Habil in the head. The *boys had not even been sitting by the windows* but in the middle of the room. (this was an assassination of specific children by the IDF)_
> _http://www.palestinemonitor.org/index.html_
> 
> Tell me, *rylad*, why did the sniper pick out and murder these children; *WHY?
> -*



Do you pretend to be that stupid, or just don't get the ridiculousness of this report,
about that "tank shooting bullets" and your question.

So WHY don't YOU tell us - if beside all that pathos and virtue signaling,
do you ever actually care about about children of Arabs and Jews in the region,
when it is not something that you can pin on the Jews in your anti-Israel bigotry?


----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> *Image (A)*
> 
> *The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution*
> The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy
> 
> 
> *It began as a Palestinian village near a waterhole.*
> View attachment 534768
> 
> 
> *To become a new settlement for Israelis to live on.*
> _Ma'aleh Adumim symbolizes why Middle East peace may no longer be possible.
> 
> ‘’’ Ma'ale Adumim is an urban Israeli settlement and a city in the West Bank, seven kilometers east of Jerusalem. Ma'ale Adumim achieved city status in 1991. In 2015 its population was 38,155. It is located along Highway 1, which connects it to Jerusalem and the Tel Aviv Metropolitan_ Area.Wikipedia
> 
> After the Palestinian village was removed a playground for Israeli children was built.
> 
> *Image (B)*
> View attachment 534771
> 
> The Settlement That Broke the Two-State Solution – Foreign Policy
> *Now the miracle of miracles has occurred. The Israeli have turned water into wine.
> And the water is free.
> What a deal!!!!
> Image (C)*
> 
> View attachment 534772
> 
> _*Only the Israelis can turn water into wine*_​-



Well if in your twisted mind the city of Ma'ale Adumim is the cause of all conflicts in the Middle East, can you at least tell us what village was it when there was peace?

And then explain, what does it give you to blame all the region's problems,
on a tiny minority who's enemies are engaged in greater wars between themselves?

I suggest you compare the stats of 70 years in the Arab-Israeli conflict,
with just 5 years of what happened in any other regional wars,
and with a decade stats on homicide rates in the US cities,
then come back with what you have to teach on "peace".


----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> Ohel Rahel - Yafah V'Tamah Torah
> _*Talmud Torah Ohel Yochanan* is a Jewish organization in Brooklyn, NY, which was founded in 2003 and has an unknown amount of revenue and number of employees._
> Talmud Torah Ohel Yochanan | Brooklyn, NY | Cause IQ
> 
> _Yeshiva Ohel Moshe is a Bensonhurst-based, Modern Orthodox co-ed day school that was opened in 1927 or 1928, a time when most Brooklyn-based Jewish education was via Talmud Torah.
> 
> It expanded under the leadership of the late Rabbi Eliyahu Machlis, who led Ohel Moshe, both the school and the synagogue housed in the same building, for "almost 40 years."
> 
> *Ohel Moshe started as school for boys in the Jewish Community House,*_
> Yeshiva Ohel Moshe - Wikipedia
> 
> _Ma'ale Adumim is an *urban Israeli settlement and a city in the West Bank*, seven kilometers east of Jerusalem. Ma'ale Adumim achieved city status in 1991. In 2015 its population was 38,155. It is located along Highway 1, which connects it to Jerusalem and the Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area.Wikipedia_
> Ma'ale Adumim - Google Maps
> 
> *A settlement that has turned water into wine
> -*​



Yes indeed, there's now more Torah studying and Yeshivahs, 
in the land of Israel and Jewish community all around than ever in history.


----------



## rylah

*Hannan Ben Ari - Amen 'Al Hayladim *

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Regina Lukai - A Jewish Girl Who Went to Jail 4 Learning Hebrew​


----------



## rylah

*Israeli artists - Ani Maamin (I Believe)*

_'V'Ten Helkenu'_ is a new daily study booklet, comprising of all classic Hebrew texts,
organized for easy daily study, that has become popular among Israeli artists
of all generations.


----------



## rylah

Idan Amedi - Live Acoustic @ Kinneret​
You know I've been waiting,
And maybe still waiting also the days,
Here without You don't look the same...

​


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem's 'Green Wall' is reconstructed and greener than ever​
After years of neglect, Jerusalem Municipality finished reconstruction of the "Green Wall" en route to Jerusalem on Monday. The wall of colorful Mediterranean foliage and vegetation is the biggest in Israel, stretching for over 3000 sq.m.

Some 18 different species of perennial plants feature on the wall, including lavender, lilyturf, juniper, mastic tree, rosemary and more, all of which change colors during different seasons.

The vegetation was planted in special containers and an irrigation system was built to provide an accurate amount of water to each plant. A draining system was also installed to collect and drain excess water through a vertical pipe to a drainage canal at the bottom.















						Jerusalem's 'Green Wall' is reconstructed and greener than ever
					

The wall of colorful Mediterranean foliage and vegetation is the biggest in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

The view from Abu Dhabi: When Abraham’s children work together
					

The Abraham Accords are resurrecting the centuries-old original trade routes between west and east.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

God's NAME Appears on the Temple Mount? ​Yair Levi and Doron Kedar went to check if God's Holy Name really
appeared on the eastern wall of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy, yo!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

*P F Tinmore

You seem to be hiding your posts from me

Why? -*


----------



## watchingfromafar

Who are the Israelis?​*For Zion Eyes Only*


			https://tinyurl.com/vyayefje
		


-


----------



## P F Tinmore

watchingfromafar said:


> *P F Tinmore
> 
> You seem to be hiding your posts from me
> 
> Why? -*


I don't know what you mean.


----------



## watchingfromafar

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't know what you mean.



There was nothing in your posts. (blank).
I thought you found a way to stop me from reading your posts
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

P F Tinmore said:


>


Blank posts?
-


----------



## P F Tinmore

watchingfromafar said:


> There was nothing in your posts. (blank).
> I thought you found a way to stop me from reading your posts
> -


Some links won't load if you have an ad blocker.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Cross posting Pallywood propaganda?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Walk of Shame.



Israel arrests four Palestinian fugitives who escaped prison​
Zakaria Zubeidi, one of the six Palestinians who escaped from a high-security prison earlier this week, is blindfolded after being recaptured Saturday in the Arab town of Umm al-Ghanam in northern Israel. (Israel Police)


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



And, you prefer they're given flowers?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Is there a contest for the most ridiculous Jihadi propaganda?

That's an Israeli car you idiot.


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> Walk of Shame.
> 
> View attachment 537880Israel arrests four Palestinian fugitives who escaped prison​
> Zakaria Zubeidi, one of the six Palestinians who escaped from a high-security prison earlier this week, is blindfolded after being recaptured Saturday in the Arab town of Umm al-Ghanam in northern Israel. (Israel Police)



And...these_ 'symbols of resistance' _were captured by Arabs,
under a track in a parking lot, apparently clan wars don't buy into politics.


----------



## rylah

*'Amir Benayoun with Subliminal - Shabat to Shabat*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

The Zions do what they do best~~~ *MURDER !!!!

The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine*

_Israeli agents had wanted to kill Iran’s top nuclear scientist for years. Then they came up with a way to do it with no operatives present._
The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine

*The Zion’s are sick, sick people
-*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

*What!!!---money down the drain*. These are my tax dollars going down the sewer!!!!

*U.S. House approves $1 billion for Israel's 'Iron Dome' missile-defense system*
U.S. House approves $1 billion for Israel's 'Iron Dome' missile-defense system

Israel is NOT America's 51st state
Israelis have murdered American navy sailors
Israel is NOT America's friend PERIOD
-


----------



## P F Tinmore

watchingfromafar said:


> *What!!!---money down the drain*. These are my tax dollars going down the sewer!!!!
> 
> *U.S. House approves $1 billion for Israel's 'Iron Dome' missile-defense system*
> U.S. House approves $1 billion for Israel's 'Iron Dome' missile-defense system
> 
> Israel is NOT America's 51st state
> Israelis have murdered American navy sailors
> Israel is NOT America's friend PERIOD
> -


Indeed, but the freeloaders always have their hand out.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> The Zions do what they do best~~~ *MURDER !!!!
> 
> The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine*
> 
> _Israeli agents had wanted to kill Iran’s top nuclear scientist for years. Then they came up with a way to do it with no operatives present._
> The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine
> 
> *The Zion’s are sick, sick people
> -*




If that was what the Zionists were best at,
there weren't  more Arabs here today, than under any rule in history.
But we indeed should go back to the days when Arab rapists were left
to crawl on the sideroads at night with their bonbonieras in the mouth.


----------



## rylah

*Nasrin Brachah Kadri - Hetzi Meshuga'at  (Half Crazy)*

It goes like this to all those  who
Only had what to say 'nah nah nah'
To all those have hurt will also hurt till tomorrow

'Nah nah nah' it doesn't touch me anymore
It only makes me release even more
Nothing passes me anymore

Don't tell me how to live
Because all my dreams
I've myself achieved
All that I wanted
Came and took

You won't get to change it
"If I ain't for myself, who is?"
I'm good as I am, half crazy half unnormal


----------



## rylah

*Ben-Gvir to Islamist Knesset members: "I will ascend with the Israeli flag to the Temple Mount"*






*After the chairman of the Islamist Balad party, Abu Shahada attacked the government, for over the Jews who ascended to the Temple Mount with flags during the holidays - MK Ben Gvir said to use his Parliamentary immunity to raise the Israeli flag on the Temple Mount.*

Abu Shahada responded on twitter, threatening - "the govt of Bennett, Horowitz, Abbas  hasn't learned a thing from the intifada in recent May, and they want another round".

MK Itamar Ben Gvir faced  stated that “we are all tired of the agitations of Knesset members from Balad [of the Arab Joint List] and Ra’am who incite violence and encourage terrorism. If they continue to make threats and run amok, I will ascend the Temple Mount, with the Israeli flag, the holiest place for the Jewish people and the police will not be able to prevent this due to the Immunity of Knesset Members Law.”

The Islamic Movement stated that it is warning the government and police of “ongoing violations and escalations against the Al-Aqsa Mosque including prayers,
marriage ceremonies and the blowing of the Shofar".


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Ben-Gvir to Islamist Knesset members: "I will ascend with the Israeli flag to the Temple Mount"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the chairman of the Islamist Balad party, Abu Shahada attacked the government, for over the Jews who ascended to the Temple Mount with flags during the holidays - MK Ben Gvir said to use his Parliamentary immunity to raise the Israeli flag on the Temple Mount.*
> 
> Abu Shahada responded on twitter, threatening - "the govt of Bennett, Horowitz, Abbas  hasn't learned a thing from the intifada in recent May, and they want another round".
> 
> MK Itamar Ben Gvir stated that “we are all tired of the agitations of Knesset members from Balad [part of the Joint List] and Ra’am who incite violence and encourage terrorism. If they continue to make threats and run amok, I will ascend the Temple Mount, with the Israeli flag, the holiest place for the Jewish people and the police will not be able to prevent this due to the Immunity of Knesset Members Law.”
> 
> The Islamic Movement stated that it is warning the government and police of “ongoing violations and escalations against the Al-Aqsa Mosque including prayers,
> marriage ceremonies and the blowing of the Shofar".


What is the point of bringing an Israeli flag to a Muslin holy site besides just being an asshole.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What is the point of bringing an Israeli flag to a Muslin holy site besides just being an asshole.



Question today is how much "a million martyrs"
in scraped golden domes?

Not much...


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Dor (Generation)*

A generation comes a generation goes
A generation is sitting on its  birthrock
This generation everyone was waiting for
A generation that wants to taste and touch
Feel deep at heart, eat from the Tree of Knowledge - and fall in love

A generation thirsty for love, wants a little love,
A whole generation chooses Gehenom
Over Garden of Eden of compromises
An entire generation returns back

A generation breaks the idols of grandpa, grandpa has a small God,
A God of fear of punishment, of black and white, locked behind the bars of law,
Do as it says and merit most of blessing, a shallow God in speeches and old codes

A generation breaks daddy's heart,
a generation breaking the tablets!

A generation fat and not full, pill for every request,
Love isn't forever so divorce, Post-Modern, Liberal
Sanctifying the confused, no truth and no normal,
A generation of tear, generation of flood

At nights remembering grandpa
Sometimes a bit jealous at the
Smile of the bread with salt
Baba Sali a burning candle


----------



## watchingfromafar

P F Tinmore said:


> What is the point of bringing an Israeli flag to a Muslin holy site besides just being an asshole.


They are liking for an excuse to murder more Palestinians.
-


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> They are liking for an excuse to murder more Palestinians.
> -



But the cringiest part in this projection of your own intentions on the Israelis,
is how strangely you're enjoying the spilling of Arab blood, way more than
any of those said involved in the conflict.

*Question rather*,
why are Islamists so unconfident around non-Muslims,
and what is it that they're specifically so afraid of Jewish prayer?

** Islamic tradition says, that a man shows his ownership of the place,
by his hosting, providing for all with utmost respect and care - in confidence.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Isn't that a weakness that you can only process Israel,
through sources that never dare question the anti-Israel narrative?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC:  The wrongful exercise of lawful authority knowing it will result in turmoil..

P F Tinmore said:
What is the point of bringing an Israeli flag to a Muslin holy site besides just being an asshole.



watchingfromafar said:


> They are liking for an excuse to murder more Palestinians.


*(COMMENT)*

OK, I have to go with our Friend "P F Tinmore" on this one.

"Just because you can do something, does not mean you should do it.
..............................................................................................._UNKNOWN_​

If there is a reasonable expectation that violence will break out, and planting the flag is an option (not a requirement), but you do it because you can --- That is incitement to violence.

The authority is guilty of misfeasance.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC:  The wrongful exercise of lawful authority knowing it will result in turmoil..
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> What is the point of bringing an Israeli flag to a Muslin holy site besides just being an asshole.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, I have to go with our Friend "P F Tinmore" on this one.
> 
> "Just because you can do something, does not mean you should do it.
> ..............................................................................................._UNKNOWN_​
> 
> If there is a reasonable expectation that violence will break out, and planting the flag is an option (not a requirement), but you do it because you can --- That is incitement to violence.
> 
> The authority is guilty of misfeasance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R



Let's calmly debate.

The _'incitement to violence'_ here,
are Jews ascending the Temple Mount with Israeli flags,
and not the very groups of people threatening with violence?

RoccoR my friend, You sure know, but let me just remind,
the Israeli flag is a Talit - the Jewish prayer shawl.


----------



## rylah

*Thousands ascend the Temple Mount during the month of Tishrei*


----------



## rylah

*Ninet Tayeb - Kamti (I've Stood Up)*

I've almost stood up to dance
But the head ahead is head to head
But the body urgently must fly
I can -  it's only the beginning

A little arms a bit of legs
I've almost stood up to dance

Booah booah I see You
You're shouting like mad
Come dance already
Sit and stand up

Booah booah no word
Hear no music
Closed eyes
Moment of no lights
I've almost stood up to dance

Booah booah I liked then
To always dance only in the center
I don't want to stumble, scares me a lot

Booah booah a turn of the dress
I was told I'm beautiful, all the hearts
Wanted from me more and more
I've almost stood up to dance

The head ahead is head to head
The body urgently must fly
I can!



*(Comment)*

Witnessing the birth of  _Post-Post_-Modernism?

Anyway, welcome home Neshamah!









						404. That’s an error.
					

Middle East 24 News English




					middleeast.in-24.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Only Arabs in the photo.

Do you have any credible source for this nonesense?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


What was he arrested for,
why can't you back it with a credible source?


----------



## rylah

Taliban takeover exposes largest Afghan ethnic group's surprising Israel link​


Fearing reprisal from Islamists, members of the Pashtun ethnic group — many of whom helped former Afghan government — evoke historical theories tracing 15 million-strong community to 10 lost tribes of Israel, cite feeling strong connection to Israel, for which they may get killed

Since the fall of Kabul to the Taliban, life in the Afghan capital has become a challenge for many. Among those experiencing the difficulties of the takeover are many Pashtun, the country's largest ethnic group consisting of more than 15 million people.

Read more:









						Taliban takeover exposes largest Afghan ethnic group's surprising Israel link
					

Fearing reprisal from Islamists, members of the Pashtun ethnic group — many of whom helped former Afghan government — evoke historical theories tracing 15 million-strong community to 10 lost tribes of Israel, cite feeling strong connection to Israel, for which they may get killed




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah

*New month, new moon -  happy Heshvan to all Israel!*

Brothers where are You from  - from the holy country of doe
Shalom to You and us - children of the three forefathers
Our King protects us  - in the merit of the three forefathers
And multiply Shalom among us - we shall inherit the holy city and her dwellings
Master for You we've been waiting - You shall carry for us inheritance
Towards You our eyes are hoping - You shall bring the headstone
Strengthen our nation's heart - in the merit of the holy Torah

- Shmuel​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Read it again - Israel ever forcefully transfer its population to another country?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> What was he arrested for,
> why can't you back it with a credible source?



Is there any point, "discussing" with him?


----------



## rylah

Israeli Ambitious Project Launching First New City in Decades: Harish​*To get an idea of the sheer ambition of the new project: currently there are about 300 families living in Harish, and the plan calls for more than 50,000 residents there by 2020.*







Israel will invest more than $250 million in turning the community of Harish into the first new city to be built since the 1990s, Israeli media reported Wednesday. According to a multi-year plan to be submitted to the Netanyahu cabinet at its next meeting, Harish will be defined as “a national priority community” for the next four years. A special hub will be established to serve the tens of thousands of new residents, and the Ministry of Construction and Housing will boost the size of the personnel assigned to the new project. Harish will be connected to the main transportation routes and will have a new transit system.

Harish is being built as a smart city, with full WiFi coverage and its own fiber optic cables, LED streetlights with sensors, camera-equipped lampposts, and smart trash cans that will signal trucks through the Internet when they need to be emptied. A 60 meter wide main boulevard will be built with an island in the middle lined with bicycle paths, benches, and small cafes. It has also been suggested that a light rail line may be built in the future.

Among other things, the plan calls for the establishment of 400 classrooms and day care centers; a new community service center; family health centers (MCHC); a crisis center that will include a police, fire and rescue station, as well as an emergency operating center; reinforcing social services to strengthen the community and dealing with the difficulties of transition; developing and promoting transportation access to Harish via connections with highways 444, 65 and 9, including interchanges and grade separations, and paving route 611; and developing and promoting public transport, including increasing bus routes to employment centers and adding a station on the railway.

Prices at this point are very attractive, according to commercials: around $200,000 for 4-room apartments with the kind of view of the Mediterranean that’ll make you cry in your Chardonnay on your terrace.













						About Harish | Harish City
					

Harish - a new city in Israel is situated near the Iron interchange of Highway 6. Harish offers a Galilee-type quality of life, advanced infrastructures, and optimal urban planning.




					www.harish.co.il


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> Is there any point, "discussing" with him?



His daily job here - is to troll away from any real discussion.
and the point is to use him and turn his lying knowingly,
to leverage solid facts that are on the side of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Great news!  The sooner the better -*









						Abbas warns Palestinian Authority will no longer recognize Israel
					

Abbas' threat comes as the Biden administration shows little appetite for taking on the prospect of peace between the Israelis and the Palestinians.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah

Israel Pavilion to open at Expo Dubai tomorrow​




The pavilion marks the first time Israel has participating in such a major event in an Arab country. The United Arab Emirates invited Israel to take part in 2018, before the Abraham Accords that established peace and diplomatic relations between the countries. 

Expo 2020 is the third largest event in the world, following the Olympic Games and the World Cup, with 191 countries participating for six months. The number of visitors expected is over 25 million, with some 15 million anticipated to visit the Israel pavilion.









						Israel Pavilion to open at Expo Dubai tomorrow
					

Zandberg calls on countries without ties with Israel to reach out during the six-month Expo, the largest event in an Arab country in which Israel has participated.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Bnei 'Akiva - Efrat Schools Lead Israel in Excellence​The community, just a few minutes south of Jerusalem, also invests more than any other in its middle school students, according to the Ministry of Education.

Gush Etzion finished in the top five country-wide for students who achieve matriculation exam certificates. Gush Etzion Regional Council Head Shlomo Ne’eman praised the results in a statement announcing the achievement.

“We are proud of our students for their accomplishments in finishing in the top five (percentage-wise) in matriculation exam certification country-wide and finishing first throughout Judea and Samaria,” Ne’eman said.

“Congratulations are also due to the Bnei 'Akiva high school for girls in Rosh Tzurim, which had a 100 percent rate of obtaining matriculation certifications. The school posted unprecedented numbers and also achieved extremely high scores in math.





*Read more -  Efrat Schools Lead Israel in Excellence | JewishPress*


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC:  Recognition of Israel by the Palestinian Authority
※→  rylah, et al,

*BLUF*:  There are times when I just cannot follow Arab Palestinian logic.  This is one of those cases.



rylah said:


> *Great news!  The sooner the better -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbas warns Palestinian Authority will no longer recognize Israel
> 
> 
> Abbas' threat comes as the Biden administration shows little appetite for taking on the prospect of peace between the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


*(QUESTION)*

Just what does President Abbas think he can achieve in making such a demand?  The last time he made such a stupid announcement, the ICC asked for clarification (_*ICC-01/18-134 26-05-2020 4/4 NM PT*_) that caused the PA to politically back-peddle.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC:  Recognition of Israel by the Palestinian Authority
> ※→  rylah, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  There are times when I just cannot follow Arab Palestinian logic.  This is one of those cases.
> 
> 
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> Just what does President Abbas think he can achieve in making such a demand?  The last time he made such a stupid announcement, the ICC asked for clarification (_*ICC-01/18-134 26-05-2020 4/4 NM PT*_) that caused the PA to politically back-peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R



RoccoR my friend, sometimes we watch our enemies' stupidity,
and so amazed, that we literally thank G-d.


----------



## rylah

_"You shall inquire after His dwelling and come there" (Devarim 12:5) _​




Jerusalem Magistrate’s Court Judge Bilha Yahalom on Wednesday revoked a restraining order that was handed to a Jew who prayed on the Temple Mount, and confirmed that it is permissible for Jews to pray quietly in the holiest Jewish site, Israel Hayom reported (*תקדים: ביהמ”ש אישר קיום תפילה יהודית בהר הבית*). This constitutes the first explicit legal decision allowing Jews to pray quietly inside the Temple Mount compound.

According to the group Yera’eh that promotes Jewish ascent to the Temple Mount, a record number of Jewish worshipers prayed on the Temple Mount in the summer: 4,239 Jews conducted prayer there during the month of Av, 5780. This is a jump of 76% compared to the same month in 5779 during which 2,759 Jews prayed on the Temple Mount.


*Jerusalem Court Approves Jewish Prayer On The Temple Mount| JewishPress*








						Jewish Israelis flock to Temple Mount in greater numbers
					

Despite warnings from some rabbis that visits are forbidden, more Jewish Israelis are ascending the Temple Mount than ever.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Israelis are verry good at one thing~~~MURDERING CHILDREN

Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict*
_Of the 219 people who have been killed in Gaza, at least *63 are children*, according to its health ministry. Of the 10 people killed in Israel, two children are among the dead, the country's medical service says.

When an Israeli strike hit al-Wihda street in central Gaza City early on Sunday, at least 13 members of the extended al-Kawalek family are believed to have been killed, *buried in the rubble of their own home.*_

*Many of the victims were children*_, with one said to be as young as six months.

"We saw nothing but smoke," one of the surviving members of the family, Sanaa al-Kawalek, told Felesteen Online. "I couldn't see my son next to me and I was hugging him, but I could see nothing."_
Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict - BBC News
https://tinyurl.com/s39ut7wd
*The faces of some children murdered*




-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> *Israelis are verry good at one thing~~~MURDERING CHILDREN
> 
> Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict*
> _Of the 219 people who have been killed in Gaza, at least *63 are children*, according to its health ministry. Of the 10 people killed in Israel, two children are among the dead, the country's medical service says.
> 
> When an Israeli strike hit al-Wihda street in central Gaza City early on Sunday, at least 13 members of the extended al-Kawalek family are believed to have been killed, *buried in the rubble of their own home.*_
> 
> *Many of the victims were children*_, with one said to be as young as six months.
> 
> "We saw nothing but smoke," one of the surviving members of the family, Sanaa al-Kawalek, told Felesteen Online. "I couldn't see my son next to me and I was hugging him, but I could see nothing."_
> Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict - BBC News
> https://tinyurl.com/s39ut7wd
> *The faces of some children murdered*
> 
> View attachment 548768
> -



Weren't they killed by a Hamas rocket?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Says WHO??


----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> *Israelis are verry good at one thing~~~MURDERING CHILDREN
> 
> Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict*
> _Of the 219 people who have been killed in Gaza, at least *63 are children*, according to its health ministry. Of the 10 people killed in Israel, two children are among the dead, the country's medical service says.
> 
> When an Israeli strike hit al-Wihda street in central Gaza City early on Sunday, at least 13 members of the extended al-Kawalek family are believed to have been killed, *buried in the rubble of their own home.*_
> 
> *Many of the victims were children*_, with one said to be as young as six months.
> 
> "We saw nothing but smoke," one of the surviving members of the family, Sanaa al-Kawalek, told Felesteen Online. "I couldn't see my son next to me and I was hugging him, but I could see nothing."_
> Israel-Gaza violence: The children who have died in the conflict - BBC News
> https://tinyurl.com/s39ut7wd
> *The faces of some children murdered*
> 
> View attachment 548768
> -









Oh, your crocodile tears look real.
If only you "cared" about children in the Middle East,
when they're not used for staged anti-Israel propaganda

Now answer - if there was peace between Israelis and Gazans,
would you accept that, or be sorry that you can't gloat over
the lost excuse to use children in your Jew-hate fest?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

'Freedom of Zion' coins dating to famous Jewish revolt found in the West Bank
					

Two coins minted about 70 years apart by Jewish rebels during two separate revolts against the Roman Empire have been discovered in the West Bank.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## rylah

Pre-Chanukah Modi’in Miracle: Boy on Scooter Hit by Car, Trapped Underneath, Walks Away​On Monday morning, a 10-year-old boy was run over from behind by a passing car as he was riding to school on his scooter on Nakhal Tsalmon Street in Modiin.

The driver, 18, did not see the child and stopped his car only after hearing the sounds of the crash and the screams of the boy who was already under the car. A crowd of passersby began to form around the scene and emergency services were called.









						Pre-Chanukah Modi’in Miracle: Boy on Scooter Hit by Car, Trapped Underneath, Walks Away
					

“Both pedestrians and drivers need to be extra careful and even more aware of the dangers on the road during this time of year."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Yeshivah | Weekly Torah Portion 
"Lech Lechah" - Go Towards Yourself*

Disappointment from Yishmael,
and the expectations from Yitzhak
with the unique difference at Har-Habyit.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weren't they killed by a Hamas rocket?


No, IDF sniper fire
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

rylah said:


> Now answer - if there was peace between Israelis and Gazans,
> would you accept that, or be sorry that you can't gloat over
> the lost excuse to use children in your Jew-hate fest?


What happened to the biblical verse:
Live the stranger as you would live one of your own
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> No, IDF sniper fire
> -



How many were killed by Hamas rockets?


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Israeli Sniper*

Sniper ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms





*sraeli Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel*

The above General bragged about the children he had assassinated.

22 April 2018

*An Israeli general has confirmed that when snipers stationed along Israel’s boundary with Gaza shoot at children, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.*

In a radio interview, Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel describes how a sniper identifies the “small body” of a child and is given authorization to shoot.

Fogel’s statements could be used as evidence of intent if Israeli leaders are ever tried for war crimes at the International Criminal Court.

*On Friday, an Israeli sniper shot dead 14-year-old* Muhammad Ibrahim Ayyoub.

The boy, shot in the head east of Jabaliya, was the fourth child among the more than 30 Palestinians killed during the Great March of Return rallies that began in Gaza on 30 March.

*More than 1,600 other Palestinians have been shot with live ammunition* that has caused what doctors are calling “horrific injuries” likely to leave many of them with permanent disabilities.

Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms | The Electronic Intifada

Is this what our money used to fund Israel’s iron dome for?

*Boycott Israel NOW!!!!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> No, IDF sniper fire
> -



In 2021, how many were killed by Hamas rockets?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> *Israeli Sniper*
> 
> Sniper ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms
> 
> View attachment 553010
> *sraeli Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel*
> 
> The above General bragged about the children he had assassinated.
> 
> 22 April 2018
> 
> *An Israeli general has confirmed that when snipers stationed along Israel’s boundary with Gaza shoot at children, they are doing so deliberately, under clear and specific orders.*
> 
> In a radio interview, Brigadier-General (Reserve) Zvika Fogel describes how a sniper identifies the “small body” of a child and is given authorization to shoot.
> 
> Fogel’s statements could be used as evidence of intent if Israeli leaders are ever tried for war crimes at the International Criminal Court.
> 
> *On Friday, an Israeli sniper shot dead 14-year-old* Muhammad Ibrahim Ayyoub.
> 
> The boy, shot in the head east of Jabaliya, was the fourth child among the more than 30 Palestinians killed during the Great March of Return rallies that began in Gaza on 30 March.
> 
> *More than 1,600 other Palestinians have been shot with live ammunition* that has caused what doctors are calling “horrific injuries” likely to leave many of them with permanent disabilities.
> 
> Snipers ordered to shoot children, Israeli general confirms | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Is this what our money used to fund Israel’s iron dome for?
> 
> *Boycott Israel NOW!!!!*



Iron Dome is an air-defense system,
that protects both Palestinians and Israelis.

Electronic Intifada can only try hard to twist things around,
that's why you don't even quote what they pertain he actually said.
Our enemies know exactly what happens to anyone crossing the perimeter,
and yet they don't hesitate to use their children, which for you doesn't seem a problem.

So what point in expecting others to care more than you and even they do?

After all none of you, or even them boycott Israel, 
and you're not even trying to look sincere.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



(QUESTION)

Anything beside random reused images,
to back any of these blood libels?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The guy quietly sold a house for a fortune,
all he wanted is to drink Vodka in the 'great satan'
and you make him popular for an open season hunt...

Arabs treat their own worse than Israelis their enemies.


----------



## rylah

watchingfromafar said:


> What happened to the biblical verse:
> Live the stranger as you would live one of your own
> -


The verse is different, but what about it?
First a stranger is a loyal resident, not an enemy.

Showing mercy towards enemies at the expanse of your own is immoral,
but since this is the Christian interpretation, and since Israel is actually the only country
judged by those sick Christian standards, does more than any Christian nation ever pertains.









						Hamas chief Haniyeh's niece treated for cancer in Israeli hospital
					

According to reports, the hospitalized family member is his seventeen-year-old niece, who has received a bone marrow transplant.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Shahar Admoni with Aviv Yehudai - Egrof (Fist)*


----------



## rylah

*Rethinking The Future - Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution
20 years since the passing of Manitou  - What was Manitou?
A Philosopher? A Rabbi? A Kabalist?*

Rabbi Oury 'Amos Sherki, student of Manitou
and founder of The Noahide World Center,
at the Manitou institute -

You know, once the French newspapers wrote about Manitou as a "Jewish philosopher",
to which he exploded with laughter, said '_look what they've said about me'_.

The clear thing is that Manitou wasn't a Philosopher.
Also clear above that, is that he wasn't a Rabbi, and it needs explanation.

He wasn't a Philosopher because he came in the name of G-d's word, the ancient prophecy, the Hebrew prophecy, which he found a way to pass to this generation. He wasn't a Rabbi,
in the meaning of the Rabbis of the diaspora, he was already after...so what was he?

So he was_ 'on the way'_, he always said that the human identity is on a journey,
 a journey towards what?  Towards the renewal of the prophetic identity.

Manitou wasn't a prophet,
but he was appropriate for that.


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - 'Ad Shga'agu'a Yahlof (Till Yearning Passes)*

BS"D

Most of the time
We knew to feel the groove
In Descending and Ascending
On Shabat asked the time to go
Loved walking with me till the sands
You've been waiting for me in dreams
Wanted us that we feel all along the way
With the new garment, in my eyes You've lit the sun

We have seen already to distances...

Till yearning passes from here to end, today I write about myself
Careful of big words, setting down the words float...
Yearning to pass another moment to burn


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



She's not even trying to be sincere, neither are you.
Framing people with such nonesense must be
the only way when facts are not on your side.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Mishneh Torah Project - Rabbi Dr. Yohai Makbili *

Rabbi Dr. Yohai Makbili, student of Rabbi Kapah found the Mishneh Torah Institute in Israel, 
focusing on a variety of Rambam's works, and stepping in the footsteps of the greats, 
has been further making the daily Rambam study accessible to all generations.


----------



## rylah

The day Rambam Ascended to the Temple Mount​*On the sixth of Heshvan 6, many Jews ascended the Temple Mount to honor and celebrate the 856th anniversary of Maimonides' historic ascent to the Mount, where he prayed at the 'Great and Holy House'.*







Rambam, in his main work the Mishneh Torah, in the Laws of the House of Choice, chapter 7, relates in detail the rules and regulations for performing the positive commandment of 'Mora Mikdash' - showing reverence to G-d in the place of His Holy Temple - which Rambam explains, applies even today. as "Even though, the Temple is now in ruin because of our sins, a person must hold its [site] in awe, as one would regard it when it was standing."

Today, more and more Jews are following Rambam lead and ascending the Temple Mount and praying just as Ramabam did.

https://youtu.be/xvTsJ9McGZo













						הר הבית חדשות - מיזם תהלוכת המקדש הוכתר בהצלחה
					

שיתוף פעולה מרשים בין כנס היוזמות, המדרשה לידע המקדש ונשים למען המקדש • צעדת המקדש • עוד מיזם מוצלח של פעילי המקדש




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah

Bnei Noah Communities in India | Noahide World Center ​








						The Time for Noahide Action has Come - The Noahide World Center
					

It is very important for Noahides to develop a true sense of legitimacy and independence. In France,



					noahideworldcenter.org


----------



## rylah

Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama Recognizes Israel as Sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as its Eternal Undivided Capital​
Many of you will realize that Monday, October 11th, was Indigenous Peoples’ Day, a holiday that celebrates and honors Native American peoples and commemorates their histories and cultures. But most, if not all of you, will not be aware of another recent milestone in the history of Native Americans.

On September 25th, the Tribal Council of the Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama met to share a meal together and convene for tribal affairs, which included a formal resolution recognizing Israel as a sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as its Eternal Undivided Capital.



> *Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama
> Resolution Recognizing Israel as a sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as the capital of Israel*
> WHEREAS, throughout history and its entire existence, Jerusalem has only been the capital of the sovereign Jewish Nation of Israel and no other nation; and
> WHEREAS, each sovereign nation, under international law, may designate its own capital; and
> WHEREAS, Israel throughout its entire existence has declared Jerusalem to be its eternal undivided capital; now therefore,
> BE IT RESOLVED BY THE TRIBAL COUNCIL OF THE CHEROKEE TRIBE OF NORTHEAST ALABAMA IN UNANIMOUS AGREEMENT, That we do recognize Jerusalem as the eternal undivided capital of the sovereign Jewish Nation of Israel. In addition, we vow our full support in the pursuit of the peace of Jerusalem and the Nation of Israel by which ever means may be necessary.
> BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED, That a copy of this resolution be sent to all proper government authorities for the recognition of its passing.
> Adopted and Signed September 25th, 2021



The resolution presented was leather bound and emblazoned with the seal of each people – the seal of the Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama to the Left, and the seal of Israel to the Right.





Read more:








						Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama Recognizes Israel as Sovereign Jewish Nation and Jerusalem as its Eternal Undivided Capital
					

On September 25th, the Tribal Council of the Cherokee Tribe of Northeast Alabama met to share a meal together and convene for tribal affairs




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> She's not even trying to be sincere, neither are you.
> Framing people with such nonesense must be
> the only way when facts are not on your side.


We are looking at the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> We are looking at the facts.


If it was about facts it wasn't so edited. And just like you
she only accused people and refused discussion.


----------



## MisterBeale

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



See, lots of grandiose accusations and big claims,
yet he goes to edit snaps of video that don't show what he says.

They like to talk of heritage and say this land is their tradition,
but there's not a single agricultural festival in Islam?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


See, you have no discussion only accusations.

If you think this is wrong,  why justify the Arab pogroms
that expelled Jews from their holy cities and initiated the Zionist response?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Eliyah Vaheb - Masa Haiyay (The Journey of My Life)*


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - Hayyei Sarah (The Life of Sarah) *
*"And to the children of concubines Avraham gave presents and *
*sent them away..."- rules of ownership, distinction of purpose*

"And Avraham gave all he has to Yitzhak", interesting what is 'all he has', especially when it contradicts the following verse, "and to the children of concubines that are to Avraham, Avaraham gave presents".

It's unclear, if he give all he has then he has nothing left, so how can he give presents? Although from the tenses in the writing one can say the presents were given before he gave all that he had to Yitzhak, and formally that would solve the question.

But in truth there's a distinction between 'all that he has' and 'the presents', which  does not answer and isn't included in all he has. From that we understand that in Avraham's property there're 2 kinds of property this distinction needs explanation. 'That he has' in modern Hebrew we would call that ownership, belonging. You say you own an object it belongs to you -what do these words mean? What is meant by ownership?

*The Communist* *view* at all rejects the legitimacy of ownership, they say property is theft. Because after G-d or whatever, gave everything to humanity, who gave you permission to fence a territory and say its yours, you've essentially stolen from the entire world.

However the law is not as they say, because Torah indeed forbids theft. It's written "Adam for when offers among you...", why say Adam, what is the requirement to say that person offering a sacrifice is Adam? So that we know he has to be like the primordial Adam, that  his offering wasn't considered from theft so neither you. The first law in all laws of sacrifices  is this law, so that you're like primordial Adam, that means Torah recognizes ownership of property as a fundamental character in human identity.

But there's difference between the general law, the *Roman and then the British law* etc  that developed from it, and Totah law regarding rules of ownership. There's assumption in general law that once you did what was required to make an object yours, it's yours eternally. For example you've bought a camera, and someone without your knowledge took it to Saturn and it crashed millions of miles away, no chance to reach it - general law says its still yours. Why, because I've acquired it and registered according to rules of property, meaning that property is an absolute term.

According to Torah law its not like  this. Although there's an object I've purchased at will, but if You've given up on it, the possibility to ever use it, it's no longer yours. Meaning as long as you have attachment to potentially use it it's yours,if not then it isn't . For example you have a very expensive ring that fell into the ocean, and You say 'oy vey cost me so much and I will never find it". Then comes a diver and shows you he found it, you thank him for returning it, he says no way it's not yours it's mine, you've given up. According to Torah law the diver is right. Meaning the term of ownership, although recognized in Torah but has its own boundaries.

According to that there's a need to clarify can one  truly say 'there's something mine".
For example Rambam in the final chapters of 'Guide For the Perplexed' says that the definition of ownership is an imaginary term. I say something is mine, did it change something about the object or yourself, nothing. But that you have the ability to use it, also if it was borrowed to you it was available to use it. Meaning that ownership is kind of imagination, therefore Rambam says that all who dedicate their lives to increase their property are fools, they only deal with imagination. Not that Rambam says that property is inconsequential, rather not worth to make it the goal. 

So let's go back to the verse "and Avraham gave to Yitzhak all that he has", is there something that belongs to Avraham at all? In any absolute way is there anything
that belongs to him? The answer is - yes.

Meaning the only thing I can say is mine is what G-d is giving me. Because G-d is also the creator. If my  friends give me something, it's not truly mine but for a time, but what G-d is giving me is truly mine. Therefore because it's mine I'm not to give it away. Opposite to the popular view. The populists say "because it's mine I can do with it whatever I want", but it's the opposite, *because it's yours, *you're not to do with it whatever you want.

That you can give something you have purchased, is because truly it's not yours, if bought you can sell. But if G-d gave, then it's already yours and not to give, therefore the Land of Israel is not to give away.

Likewise - the human is not the owner of his body. *The fundamental assumption in* *abortion rules*, they say "the woman is the owner of her body", the answer - incorrect, it's robbery. It's not her who's the  owner of her body but G-d who gave it to her, and likewise humans are also  not to injure themselves.

"And Avraham gave all he has to Yitzhak" - then what did he give him? According to the above its understood - he gave him the land of Israel."And to the children of concubines that are to Avraham, Avraham gave presents" - the rest is not his tuly. He didn't give 'his' presents, he gave presents, it's the property that passed through Avraham that he gave to the children of concubines.

"And sent them away from Yitzhak while he's alive to the eastern land of the east". If so here's a decision by Avraham to divide his heritage, his property into two parts, not sure if equal or not but not similar. There's a kind of property 'that he has' i.e. the land of Israel, whether the children of concubines receive a different kind of property and it's called 'presents'. The question is truly why?

The answer is, there're 2 kinds of missions for Avraham's heritage. Let's go to the 12th verse - "and these are the genealogies of Ishmael son of Avraham". If so there's a special respect that Ishmael has, that he's called 'son of Avraham'. According to what we've learned in previous Torah portions, Ishmael is called 'the adolescent', 'the son of of the handmaid', and suddenly he receives a highly respectful name, he's called 'son of Avraham'. And if you look in the Toladot portion (25:19) "and these are the genealogies of Yitzhak son of Avraham", separated by a small number of verses between the two - Ishmael is son of Avraham and Yitzhak is son of Avraham. How come?

This raises the question, if the text calls Ishmael 'son of Avraham' it means he's truly son of Avraham, that there's something in his purpose that expresses the teaching of Avraham. And then anyway there's the question - why did G-d give the land to Avraham? Because probably he needs this land to fulfill his mission, if so then it means the land belongs to both Ishmael and Yitzhak.

This is explained in the Sanhedrin tractate, a case when the children of Ishmael and children of Keturah came to be judged with Israel before Alexander Macedonian. What's the story? Alexander was a special human, he was *the first to unite the world*, the west and the east under one empire. It can be said he's representing a supreme rule, in Greek 'hegemony', a supreme rule of all the cultures and people. And then raised the idea for an authorized body of that could judge old disputes.

So the Talmud mentions that the Egyptians came demanding the silver and gold that Israel took out of Egypt. And the descendants of Cna'an came, Phoenicians who came from Africa claiming the land of Cna'an is theirs within borders. Then the Talmud tells of the case with the descendants of Ishmael and Keturah who came to be judged before Alexander, and they said...what did they say?

*"Ours and yours"*, that it was said "these are the genealogies of Ismael son of Avraham and these are the genealogies of Yitzhak ben Avraham". The argument here is that if the text goes all the way to give Ishmael a respectful description then he's a legitimate continuation to Avrahahm, and if so he needs the same tools that were given to Yitzhak - the land of Israel, therefore they say "ours and yours" - *"we need a bi-national state"*...

The Talmud tells that Geviha ben Pesisa told the sages, who is Geviha ben Pesisa? Was a sage, a strong hero and hunchback. Why is it important to know he had a hunchback? Because then he had a deformity and couldn't sit in the Sanhedrin, if he can't sit in the Sanhedrin - he's not a formal representative of Judaism. If he's not an official representative, there's no danger in him going.

Geviha ben Pesisa said to the sages, give me authorization to go judge with them before Alexander. If I win, You'll say "the Torah of Mosheh Rabbenu won You over", and if they win You'll say "a simpleton among us have You defeated", someone with a hunchback that is not among the Sanhedrin, so there's no danger, they gave him the authority so he went. A sign that when you go to international arguments, first You have to go with authorization of the sages, second not to take risks, that anyway it's a win-win, he was authorized.

Asked them - from where do You bring the evidence? They said - from the Torah.
A very strange answer, they said - from the Torah.

Each time there're claims against the state of Israel in whatever international body, the evidence is always brought from inner documents of the state of Israel. Once in one of the UN assemblies the Arab states claimed that the Temple Mount doesn't belong to the state of Israel or doesn't belong to Jews, according to a number of Israeli documents recognizing the Waqf's authority year after year. So where do You bring the evidence from - "from the Torah", Your Torah.

Answered them - so will I bring You evidence from the Torah. What verse did he quote  - "and to the children of concubines..." here it's our verse, "Avraham gave presents and sent them away from Yitzhak while he's alive, to the eastern land of the east". Said to them - "*father who gave inheritance to his children during his life, and sent away this one from this one, does one owe anything to another? Nothing"*

Till here is the discussion, by the way very interesting, that the discussion ends there. While in the dispute with the Egyptians and Canaanites there's a continuation to the story, with the children of Ishmael and Keturah there's no more discussion. For a simple reason - Ishmael can not recognize the legitimacy of Yitzhak. Cannot speak, therefore he leaves, while with the Egyptians and Canaanites Alexander tells them to respond, but here they don't want to answer, because it will be recognition of the very existence of Yitzhak, and they want, that if there comes a solution, it only comes from the international community, but not by recognition of, or Yitzhak's initiative. Interesting, I have a feeling of Deja Vu some place...

Ok but the question returns - *why did then Avraham divide his property? *
If I was Avraham, and I'm not as wise, I'd give to Yitzhak half of the land of Israel, and to the children of the concubines a half of the land of Israel. To Yitzhak half of the presents, and to the children of concubines half of the presents. However Avraham decided to divide it differently - the land of Israel and presents. There must be a reason to this.

The reason is simple, we've learned it in the 'Lech Lecha' portion, the* distinction between the purpose *of Yitzhak and the purpose of Ishmael. And we saw that the purpose of Yitzhak is the Covenant, while the purpose of Ishmael is multiplicity - meaning there's a distinction between quality and quantity. 

Ishmael has the role to bring the maximum amount of humanity to faith in the G-d of Avraham. It's quantitative, it's written "and I'll make him fruitful and multiply him a lot,
twelve rulers will he give birth to, and I've raised him to a big nation"!!

"And my Covenant I'll establish with Yitzhak" - what is the distinction here between Yitzhak and Ishmael? A covenant is establishment of a state, meaning the collective holiness, "and blessed will be in you all the families of earth", meaning the program of Yitzhak is a political program for collective holiness. To establish a state the requirement is for a country, therefore for Yitzhak the land of Israel is essential, he cannot without the land of Israel. How can he otherwise establish the state that G-d tasked him with?

But for Ishmael, the purpose is cosmopolitan - therefore concentration in a territory, is moreover in *contradiction to the purpose of Ishmael.* And thus it's needed to give
him presents, that he goes away.
....
Here raises the question - what are these presents,
and where exactly did he send them?


----------



## rylah

*Narkis -  Im Savi (With My Grandfather)*

As Avraham Avinu
Who counted stars at night,
Who called to his Creator from the furnace
Who bound his son - was my grandfather

The same complete faith
Inside the flame,
And the same dewy glance
And waves soft beard

Outside fell the snow
Outside they roared:
"There's no judgement and there's no judge"
And in his cracked room, the shattered
Angels sing about Jerusalem of the above


----------



## rylah

Tu Bishvat : First Noahide Seder India 2021​









						The Time for Noahide Action has Come - The Noahide World Center
					

It is very important for Noahides to develop a true sense of legitimacy and independence. In France,



					noahideworldcenter.org


----------



## rylah

Israel NGO assisted in over 100 Afghanistan evacuations​Judges, professional cyclists, journalists, television presenters, human rights activists, relatives of Afghan diplomats, artists, and others vulnerable to targeting by the Taliban were assisted in leaving Afghanistan.

In September, IsraAID also helped evacuate 42 Afghan women and girls to the United Arab Emirates.

Read more -




__





						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*








						Israel, India to build 10-year defense cooperation plan
					

Israel has been supplying India with various weapons systems, missiles, and unmanned aerial vehicles over the last few years, making India one of Israel’s largest buyers of military hardware




					www.jpost.com
				



*​Israel and India have agreed to form a task force that will build a 10-year cooperation plan to identify new areas in defense cooperation between the two countries.

The plan, which will include defense procurement, production and research and development, was agreed upon last week during a visit last week by Ajay Kumar, the director-general of the Indian ministry of defense.

Kumar met with his Israeli counterpart, director-general of the defense ministry Maj.-Gen. (ret.) Amir Eshel at the Kirya military headquarters in Tel Aviv for the 15th meeting of the Joint Working Group on defense cooperation.


----------



## rylah

*Avraham Tal with Bnayah Barabi - Mi Lo Yavo (Who Won't Come)*

Every delay is good
Brother ask for us it comes
Will see everything is ready for us

Even if a bit burns it passes
And as You sing the lights are lit
Leave all the none sense get us on

Tell me who won't come now to sing with us
Tell me who won't come, who won't come its our year
How it flows in my blood, us both against the world and the night yet started

**


----------



## rylah

Noa Kirel to perform at 2021 Miss Universe pageant in Eilat​*The Port of Eilat was announced as the location of the grand finale on Wednesday, as the event will be broadcast live to around 600 million viewers across more than 170 countries.



*

The 2021 Miss Universe pageant will take place in the southern city of Eilat. The 70th edition of the awards is the first to be hosted by Israel and is the first pageant to be held in the Middle East since 2000.

The Port of Eilat was announced as the location of the grand finale on Wednesday, as the event will be broadcast live to around 600 million viewers across more than 170 countries. Representatives from 90 countries and 5 continents are expected to participate in the pageant, which will be hosted by American television presenter Steve Harvey.









						Noa Kirel to perform at 2021 Miss Universe pageant in Eilat
					

The Port of Eilat was announced as the location of the grand finale on Wednesday, as the event will be broadcast live to around 600 million viewers across more than 170 countries.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Indeed twisted what Arabs 
will do to blame Jews...


----------



## rylah

Will Millions of Anusim return to Judaism and Israel?​*Research shows that 25% of the Iberian Peninsula’s residents have Jewish roots,
and 20 million Brazilians. These are the Descendants of the Anusim.*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Area C.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


No substance 💀


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


Does it bother you that she survived?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


OMG !!!!!!  “ Children” were woken up from a sleep. Call the UN for a EMERGENCY MEETING!!!!   🤡


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


😭  😭


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Israel is using B'Tselem to take over the WB?
not that you and other Arab supremacists
are getting more insane by the day...


----------



## rylah

*Torah portion 'Vayetze' - Coming Out To Yourself |*​The struggle of Ya'akov to become Yisrael​
*Managing some very complicated family dynamics forced him to grow in such a way that helped him become more like 'Esav.*

In order to become Israel, Ya'akov (Jacob) had to first incorporate into himself many of his brother's characteristics. His years in Aram working for Lavan (Laban) and managing some very complicated family dynamics forced him to grow in such a way that helped him become more like 'Esav (Esau).


----------



## rylah

Israeli couple released from jail in Turkey and return home​Mordy and Natali Oknin released from jail in Turkey and return to Israel after nine days.​


Prime Minister Naftali Bennett and Foreign Minister Yair Lapid announced early Thursday morning that Israeli couple Mordy and Natali Oknin have been released from detention in Turkey and are making their way to Israel.

Bennett and Lapid thanked the President of Turkey and his government for their cooperation and look forward to welcoming the couple back home.

They also expressed their respect to the Oknin family for their strength during this complicated time and for their cooperation with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Additionally, they conveyed special thanks to President Isaac Herzog for his efforts to help bring them home.














						Israeli couple released from jail in Turkey and return home
					

Mordy and Natali Oknin released from jail in Turkey and return to Israel after nine days.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Yeshivah -  The wording of blessings in the Temple with Minhah Prayer*



The first discussion of the Temple Mount rabbis was held today (Tuesday) on the Temple Mount. The rabbis of the Temple Mount will gather every month for an in-depth halakhic discussion to be held on the Temple Mount, about the laws of the Temple Mount that have been renewed in recent years, with the increase in purity increasing and daily morning and midday prayers.

The halakhic discussion dealt with the wording of the blessings on the Temple Mount and in which dozens of rabbis participated, including: Rabbi Israel Ariel, head of the Temple Institute, head of the Temple Mount Yeshiva, Rabbi Eliyahu Weber, Rabbi Elisha Wolfson, head of the Temple Mount, Rabbi Shmuel Moreno, Rabbi Yitzchak Brand, Rabbi Aryeh Jaffa And more.

The question that was at the center of the discussion is which blessings should be signed with the special signature he sanctifies:"Blessed are You HaShem the God of Israel from the world to eternity" and to what blessings are answered "Blessed be the glory of his kingdom forever and ever."

Rabbi Eliyahu Weber, Rosh Yeshiva of the Temple Mount, said: "It is a great joy that sages' students sit on the Temple Mount itself and discuss the laws of the Temple Mount. We are happy to begin with the discussion of prayer that the students of the wise have not discussed so far. "

The initiator of the Rabbis of the Temple Mount project, Rabbi Roi Zaga, summed up the essence of the change in the wording of the prayer in the Temple:  "In the Temple we stand before HaShem, feeling that not only we believe in HaShem answering 'Amen', therefore we declare with a loud voice:  "His kingdom forever and ever", he explained. "In addition, in the Temple every day is a Yom Kippur, and therefore the signing of the blessings is not only an address to God in the present language, but in a hidden language: Blessed be the God of Israel from the world and to the world."


----------



## rylah

Knesset Education Committee in Historic Statement:​ Israeli Schoolchildren Must Visit Temple Mount​
*Responding to aggressive lobbying by the Beyadenu movement (Dani Dayan’s Daughter Sings Hatikvah Quietly on Temple Mount), the Knesset Education Committee on Tuesday debated the place of the Temple Mount in the country’s education system.*

Coalition and opposition MKs alike agreed that the Israeli education system is failing to convey information about the Temple Mount to students.



Committee Chairwoman MK Sharren Haskel (New Hope) said that the education system does not mention the existence of the Temple Mount in a national and religious context, despite being one of the most important places for the Jewish People. She added: “This is not a political issue and therefore support should be given to teaching about the importance of the Temple Mount among Israeli students.”

MK Emily Moati (Labor) also said the Temple Mount is not a matter of right and left. 
We must teach our national history, and it includes the Temple Mount.

Read more -








						Knesset Education Committee in Historic Statement: Israeli Schoolchildren Must Visit Temple Mount
					

Responding to aggressive lobbying by the Beyadenu movement (Dani Dayan’s Daughter Sings Hatikvah Quietly on Temple Mount), the Knesset Education Committee on Tuesday debated the place of the Temple




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>





> Allah did not create man so that he could have fun. The aim of creation was for mankind to be put to the test through hardship and prayer. An Islamic regime must be serious in every field. There are no jokes in Islam. There is no humor in Islam. There is no fun in Islam. There can be no fun and joy in whatever is serious. Islam does not allow swimming in the sea and is opposed to radio and television serials. Islam, however, allows marksmanship, horseback riding and competition.


Ruhollah Khomeini


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



What's that old dude doing building an illegal home.....at his age.

He should know better.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Why should Israel even care?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel Evacuates 21 Palestinian Families in Jordan Valley
					

The majority of the Jordan Valley is under full Israeli military control, despite being within the West Bank.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				









Palestinian residents of the Jordan Valley regularly face evacuations and house demolitions. (Photo: ActiveStills.org)


----------



## Mindful

MUNICH (JTA) — Three political parties in Germany presented a coalition agreement which reiterated commitments to ensure Israel’s security and fight antisemitism and, for the first time, also pledged to promote Jewish life.









						In coalition agreement, German parties vow to defend Jewish life and Israel's security - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The government “will strengthen initiatives that promote Jewish life and promote its diversity, and combat all forms of antisemitism.”




					www.jta.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pallywood comedy show.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JoeBlow

P F Tinmore said:


> We have a Who are the Palestinians thread, so just to be fair...
> 
> *Golda Meir
> 
> *


Israelis are the ones holding back the arab terrorists. Keep them busy over there and we have less problems with those arab fuckers over here. Bravo!


----------



## JoeBlow

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab cockroaches can learn the koran at home.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



All those cameras were at the site, and a whole day passed since the story was published.
Yet no video footage of the supposed "settler attack" they said to confront...on Sabbath...

So what are the Arab supremacists hiding again?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And this is real because a low grad Arab supremacists
pulled round numbers out of his magic bottom?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Before posing with random papers for the camera,
try to explain what's even the problem with that.

So much for Arab hospitality?









						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Fascinating, I thought you said there's no border, and now post this.
Arab supremacists want to hold by both ends of their lies?


----------



## rylah

This is a volunteer organization,
sometimes get to see the orthodox folks
in my neighborhood go on calls during Shabat.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

"The Menorah," by Theodor Herzl - The Herzl Institute – Machon Herzl
					

(Published in Die welt, December 31, 1897) ONCE THERE was a man who deep in his soul felt the need to be a Jew. His material circumstances were satisfactory enough. He was making an adequate living and was fortunate to have a vocation in which he could create according to the impulses of his...




					herzlinstitute.org


----------



## rylah

The Inconvenient Zionism of Hanukkah​

Antizionist Jews have a problem. Judaism is very Zionist. This problem becomes most apparent on Hanukkah, when many of them attempt to use the holiday as a vehicle for a “Post-Diaspora” revolution of Jewish identity. The struggle between this revolutionary movement and Zionism bears a striking resemblance to the Hanukkah story. Like the Hellenists before them, the revolutionaries seek to recreate the Jewish people, strip them of agency, and make them submit to idols.
However, Zionists stand in opposition, the successors to the Maccabees.













						The Inconvenient Zionism of Hanukkah
					

From the blog of Michael Starr at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Cultural Revolution - Normal Prophecy | Human Virtue*



Here we talk about true human virtue.

There bears the question, whether the prophecy is a bonus or is it normal?
It's usually said among simple people, that a human is a wise creature, sometimes there are people who get the virtue of a bonus - they're prophets. But that it's not needed, the main thing is to be wise and righteous.

However, in Torah You see it's not thus. That when the Holy Be Blessed created Adam, spoke to him. If so prophecy is in human nature. This is the original level, and the absence of prophecy is the corrupt state.

Since there have already passed on us two thousand years, without prophecy, it means our world is corrupt very much. It is a  scandal that there is no prophecy, how come? For the reason that it's allegedly unfair - to take someone, throw him into the world and tell him to get along on his own, I don't talk to You. Wait a moment, what am I to do here at all? Tel me anything? Has to be that will inform him, who threw him here, what He wants here.

Say, alright He did it once, gave Torah, as well we have enough information, already almost getting along.
Not sure, not sure we get along so well.

However, even if there's clear instruction, everything is written, but some dialogue, anything face to face... What is this that You shut me the windows? Not pretty, the feeling is terrible for the human. For a human is a personality, he is not only an entity, and since he's a personality he wants to stand before a personality, someone who talks to him.

Therefore it's possible to say, the absence of prophecy is abnormal, and say even more than that - the speech is the foundation of the moral structure of the soul, if there's no speech there's no morality, and the relationship between the Creator and the created is a moral standing, therefore there must be prophecy. Meaning, speech.

Here's to explain more what is prophecy.
The first rule to know what is prophecy, this is how Rabbi Ashkenazi used to explain it, the first principle is to know there's no such thing today. Meaning if You don't notice the absence of prophecy, You don't know what it is. Because You'll start comparing it to sorts of inspiration, religious experience, emotion, and philosophy, but it's not that. Prophecy is neither emotion, philosophy, or religious experience, nor mystics, then what is it? Prophecy is God's speech to the human - the fact that God speaks to the human.

It's not connected at all to what according to foreign tounges, is explained, as revealing of future, because according to this, the meteorological service is a prophet, a false prophet nonetheless but a prophet. And thus required to understand that sometimes God wants to tell humanity what is going to be in the future, alright,  and this is what He is talking about. Sometimes wants to speak to him, tell him how are you? "And HaShem appeared before him in Aloney Mamre" - what do our sages say about this - 'came to visit the ill'. Didn't come to tell him anything, 'came to visit the ill'.

*Student: The content of the speech is the visit? Sort of speech?*
Yea, a sort of speech, but the speech doesn't have to be in words.
For example, sometimes I'm silent and You understand what I want, correct? Meaning the speech is not always through words, rather there's a delivery of intent and will from the One to another.

*Student: can You give an example of the essence of intent and will?*
There can be a message of friendship, how Rambam says, there can be a prophecy for the purpose of widening the consciousness of the prophet. And that's enough, no need for more than that.

The idea that we got used to, from the  TaNaCh, to prophets being sent over, You should know it was an innovation. According to Rambam the first in history who was a sent over prophet  - was Mosheh, before there was no such thing.

*Student: Avraham?*
Avraham, HaShem spoke to him, spoke to-him, didn't send him to anyone, didn't send Avraham to tell anyone anything. Therefore when for the first time Mosheh told Pharaoh, that HaShem told me to tell you to do, Pharaoh says he's never heard such a thing. "Who is HaShem that I shall obey by His voice?". As to say - this is a very serious question. You want me to listen, obey the voice, but I don't know Him. Would He talk to me directly, alright, but He didn't, "who is HaShem that I obey by His voice? I didn't know HaShem and won't send over Israel" - Pharaoh's is totally rational. Usually, the Pharaoh is seen as a sort of wicked caricature, he was indeed wicked, but as a sort of stubborn, which is not, he wants clarification.

So the question - what is prophecy.
One of the things that testify to prophecy as a historic fact, is the fact that it interrupted, something that stops, a sign that it used to be. As the proof that the small prince existed, is that he wanted a sheep, whoever wants a sheep, means he exists - but if we get into it it's really true.

The stopping of prophecy caused in its footsteps, a significant spiritual crisis in the entire humanity. The feeling that the human stands in a world emptied of the Godly spread all over the entire culture. In Greece especially, and Persia and India and China and the nation of Israel. Them main centers of culture.

You see that the Greeks suddenly feel that they're in a new world, that they need to fill with content. Suddenly there start religions in the world. The religion of Zarathustra in Persia, of Budha in India, of Lau Tze and Confucious, if You can call that religion in China. Suddenly the world starts a reset, starting anew. If You need to start over, sign that something happened. At the same time in Israel, there starts the project of the great Knesset.

*Student: Are You saying that before that everyone believed in the prophecy of Israel?*
No, before that all the world was in touch with the Godly and received the Godly light, whether in the purified form in Israel, or in a fragmented form through idol worship.

*Student: Even when they served a foreign service (idols)?*
Of course, what is a foreign service, it is a service of HaShem, in a foreign form, but it's a service of HaShem. How does the prophet say: "From the rising of the sun till its setting, My Name is great among the nations, and in every place burnt and offered for My Name and a pure offering, for great is My Name among the nations, said HaShem the Lord of Hosts".

Amazing, "great is My Name among the nations", but it's an idol-worshipping world entirely, "from the rising of the sun till its setting", but God says they serve Me, they don't know they serve Me, but they serve Me.

Meaning the Godly presence was well felt, giving birth to its stories; The mythology, was a specific form of inner certainty, there was no alternative, aside from prophets of Israel, who were considered totally insane saying there shouldn't be idol service, what happened to them - the entire world knows there are gods. Why does the world know? Because this was the reality, the world felt it.

*Student: This is why there's the similarity?*
Yes, this is also why there's a stylistic similarity between the prophets of Israel and those who worshipped idols.

*Student: Like what?*
For example in the academy they love this, the Gilgamesh stories and the flood story, there's the twenty-ninth song in Psalms which is similar to a Cana'anite song to Ba'al and etc. They do Zimmes from these in the university, but it's much logical, speaking the language of the era.

That's why in the period of prophecy, there wasn't a single atheist in the world, because the atheist was crazy, how can You say there is no God when we meet Him. Meaning the interruption of prophecy - caused a deep identity crisis around the 5th century BC.

Such a  transition testifies to the existence of prophecy in ancient days.


----------



## rylah

*Linet  - Shemesh *

Years that I haven't cried
Years that without a reason
I find myself yearning
Seeking for Tshuvah

See me give me a hand
I am one who is ready to change
Come light my days with a light kept
Hidden for almost a million generations

And then I'll be like a sun to the world
I will be as a bird wandering the space
You, You, You will be my King for eternity
Thanking You for the path sworn to me

And now that there's a little light in the room
And now that there is You
I suddenly cry and pray


----------



## rylah

*'Eylay Elmakias -'Etz Yarok MiPlastic (Green Tree of Plastic)*

And You've bought me a green tree made of plastic
You were sure everything is breaking up
And You've bought me a blade
Sharp till pain for You were sure
That flowers I hate

Then You stopped singing the homeland songs
Tore all the beautiful clothes for the time of splendor
You were missing and now again returning
No, it's not for me, sure it's not me

And You've written me a song as You write
You are naked and abandoned and weak and
You have written words because for years 
You haven't said what You have been thinking
About Yourself and me, and what are You without me?


----------



## rylah

*Midday Minhah Prayer at the Temple Mount*


----------



## JoeBlow

P F Tinmore said:


>


Someone has to clean up after the filthy arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Divisions in Religious Zionism & the Battle over Israel’s Jewish Identity (November 22, 2021)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers are establishing farms to push Palestinians off their land
					

Israeli settler violence in the West Bank isn’t an isolated incident. Rather, nearly every week settlers from nearby agricultural outposts terrorize the Palestinians of Masafer Yatta as they take over their land.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are establishing farms to push Palestinians off their land
> 
> 
> Israeli settler violence in the West Bank isn’t an isolated incident. Rather, nearly every week settlers from nearby agricultural outposts terrorize the Palestinians of Masafer Yatta as they take over their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



Area C.


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Area C.



Yea, ideally Arabs and Jews should be able to build in coordination everywhere.
Anyway, this one is another of those '1000 and 1 Arabian night' fairytales,

_'Yatta' _in Arabic literally means nowhere...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Divisions in Religious Zionism & the Battle over Israel’s Jewish Identity (November 22, 2021)​



What did you get from this video?

For me, it's quite fascinating to see anti-Zionists assuming a variety of views,
especially the most contradicting - as a weakness. And yet not able to agree
on a single difference expressed within the society to be its weakness.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Hill of the girls - the story of Ma'oz Esther*
> 
> *"And in the merit of righteous women (the generation) will be redeemed,
> as said in Psalms: *_*"He remembered His kindness and His faith to the house of Israel"*_
> 
> *- Yalkut M'am Lo'ez*​
> In memory of Esther Galyah 'Attiyah HY"D,
> this is the story of Ma'oz Esther.
> 
> translation included:



*Hill of the girls Hannucah update - The wedding
preparations of Orah Odayah and Yerushalayim  

*


----------



## rylah

*Hannucah in Jerusalem -  Law students of the Hebrew University*

"And then I celebrate with a psalm song, 
the inauguration of the altar..."

**


----------



## rylah

*4th Candle at the Temple Mount  - 'Get Rid of The Waqf' edition 
|Temple Mount Yeshivah Groom Blessings with Minhah Prayer *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Israelis?​



Just regular, awesome, folks ...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Jerusalem: Palestinian mayor under house arrest banned from daughter’s wedding​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



How is it when your life revolves around
obsessively trolling bloodlibels on Sabbath?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What is it called,
that you obsessivley blame Jews
whenever someone prunes a tree?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jerusalem: Palestinian mayor under house arrest banned from daughter’s wedding​



He's not a mayor of  Jerusalem,
the Arab supremacists didn't even open such an office.

But anyway, how is the wedding disrupted, was he going to marry his daughter?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Latest extrajudicial execution confirms ironclad Israeli support for murder of Palestinians​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Latest extrajudicial execution confirms ironclad Israeli support for murder of Palestinians​



It's sad when terrorists get shot..........


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's sad when squatters have to tear down their illegal buildings.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

The security barrier along the Israel-Gaza border has been completed, the Defense Ministry announced Tuesday.
The 65 km long barrier includes an underground component with sensors, an above-ground fence, a naval barrier, radar systems and command and control rooms to prevent infiltrations from the Gaza strip into Israeli territory.









						Israel's new Gaza border anti-tunnel, security-barrier is finished
					

Following 3.5 years of construction, the Israel-Gaza 65 km. long, hi-tech border barrier has been completed. By Yoni Kempinski     The security barrier along the Israel-Gaza border has been completed, the Defense Ministry announced Tuesday.  The 65 km long barrier includes an underground comp



					www.israelandstuff.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Latest extrajudicial execution confirms ironclad Israeli support for murder of Palestinians​



Shooting an Islamist
on a stabbing spree is murder?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



No resistance,
no violence.

An Islamist icon in a new fur coat...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What is "an agricultural room"?
Sounds like random fertilizer storage in the field...


----------



## rylah

India & Israel - Technology, Friendship & Shared Values | Pratik Thakker | Israel Unfiltered​
Israel's Tech Ambassador to India, Pratik Thakker, joins Yoel Israel and Israel Unfiltered to discuss Israel-India relations. The two men went into technology, foreign policy, similar challenges, cultural overlaps, democracy, and how in the future Israel and India will continue to get much closer, in government, business, and civilians.

​


----------



## rylah

Live Pledge to become a full Noahide​


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Aluf Ha'Olam (World Champion) | Teacher's Union Hannucah Concert*

I am a world champion
In falling and standing up big
You shall see as a phoenix I burn
But choose each day to continue living

I am a world champion
In wanting, to at least try
You shall see how eventually
After the defeats, victory is much sweeter - I am a world champion


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabari - Machur L'Ahavah (Addicted To Love)*

Say addicted to love, addicted to love,
When, when do You find Your addicted

Say addicted to love, addicted to love,
On top of mountains, I have climbed
In the caves, I have looked
And flowers I have picked
Her I haven't found

Many seas have I crossed, and rivers cried, drank a cup of poison
And oy me what have I done, ay yay yay yay...

Say addicted to love, addicted, addicted to love
When, when do You come and set the date?

Enough have I cried a sea,
The heart of the world is already broken
For without her I live, live, and don't exist...


----------



## rylah

*Indigenous Cooperation - Shabat Piyut in Hebrew Aramaic on Radio 3*

The wonderful piyut of Shabat  night by two amazing artists, Liat Yitzhaki from Jerusalem and Madlen Ishoeva from Moscow, is broadcast now on various music networks, here premiered on channel 3,
with Omar Ben Rubi.


----------



## rylah

Knesset Education Committee in Historic Statement:​Israeli Schoolchildren Must Visit Temple Mount​
*Responding to aggressive lobbying by the Beyadenu movement (Dani Dayan’s Daughter Sings Hatikvah Quietly on Temple Mount), the Knesset Education Committee on Tuesday debated the place of the Temple Mount in the country’s education system.*

Coalition and opposition MKs alike agreed that the Israeli education system is failing to convey information about the Temple Mount to students.



Committee Chairwoman MK Sharren Haskel (New Hope) said that the education system does not mention the existence of the Temple Mount in a national and religious context, despite being one of the most important places for the Jewish People. She added: “This is not a political issue and therefore support should be given to teaching about the importance of the Temple Mount among Israeli students.”

MK Emily Moati (Labor) also said the Temple Mount is not a matter of right and left.
We must teach our national history, and it includes the Temple Mount.

Read more -








						Knesset Education Committee in Historic Statement: Israeli Schoolchildren Must Visit Temple Mount
					

Responding to aggressive lobbying by the Beyadenu movement (Dani Dayan’s Daughter Sings Hatikvah Quietly on Temple Mount), the Knesset Education Committee on Tuesday debated the place of the Temple




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


*








						Hamas Official: Jews Use Blood in Passover Matzos
					

Hamas official claims Israelis "kill children", links this with the claim that Jews use the blood of non-Jews to make matzah for Passover.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				



*
_"Orthodox Jews in Judea cutting trees and burning cars on Shabat"_
...along with bloody matzos...and Zionist space lasers...

*Q. Arab supremacists always that original?*


----------



## rylah

They said, “down with the Jews!”—so she stabbed one
					

Ilhan Omar believes 'words can cause violence.' What about the words hurled at Sheikh Jarrah Jewish families by Arab/left protesters? Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						After Jerusalem stabbing, residents call to evict terrorist's family
					

Residents of eastern Jerusalem neighborhood file petition with Supreme Court to evict terrorist's family illegally living in home.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion  - 'Vayehi' -  The Proper Diaspora Mindset and Each Tribe's Blessing*

Baruch Gordon looks at why prophecy was taken from Ya'akov Avinu when he tried to share
the secret of the dates, and deduces what should be the mindset of a Jew in the Diaspora.


----------



## rylah

Israel's 2021 immigration numbers near pre-pandemic heights​Number of immigrants making Aliyah from Argentina, U.S., and France jump by a whopping 50%, 34%, and 41% respectively; increase attributed to changes made in Aliyah process, minister says​
According to the minister, this marks a significant increase compared to 2020, which saw the number of people making Aliyah drop to 22,000, among other things due to the COVID pandemic.

"We are seeing a trend - especially in France and the U.S. where there is a spike in requests to make Aliya,” Tamano-Shata said and added that the ministry managed to surpass its goal of 25,000 new immigrants this year. According to the ministry, this year saw a 50% rise in the number of immigrants from Argentina compared to last year.















						Israel's 2021 immigration numbers near pre-pandemic heights
					

Number of immigrants making Aliyah from Argentina, U.S. and France jump by a whooping 50%, 34% and 41% respectively; increase attributed to changes made in Aliyah process, minister says




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Cultural Revolution - The Return of Aramaic to Life*

Basically Aramaic is the _'subconscious'_ of Hebrew...










						Aramaic as a spoken language!
					

From the blog of Mendy Chitrik at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Ron Vaknin - 'Omed Basha'ar (Standing At The Gate)*

I have heard that You are returning all the way
I have seen angels set the table for the King's son
Also seen a ladder of yearnings ascend and descend
I have heard winds soothing the leaves,
I have seen You, it's not an illusion

I have heard You returning,
I have seen the stars and the moon dance
They too know how to roll back over,
I have heard that the sun is essentially a shadow
I have seen a tower trembling and collapse

Thus come - we've been waiting for You too many years...
We've gone mad with no more patience left
Only going and degrading all the time
Thus come!

Yes come, there're no more tools left to break,
We don't know who is sane and the drunk
That falls into a cave for no reason,
Thus come, yes come...
- by 'Amir Benayoun.​


----------



## rylah

Return of the Juda
					

Did George Lucas base the Star Wars saga of light vs. darkness and freedom vs. empire on the Judean Revolt against Rome? Or the story of Hannukah?




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Yasmin Mo'alem - 'Effortless'*
Mo'alem was born in Jerusalem, Israel, to a family of Mizrahi Jewish descent. She grew up in Portugal as well, for two years when she was a two-year-old baby. After her military service in the Israel Defense Forces in 2015, she studied
at music schools in London, England, in the United States, and the Rimon School of Jazz and Contemporary Music 
in Israel. In 2018, she competed in Rimon School's competition "Shirimon",  performing "No'etzet Mabat", 
by 'Omer Adam with a looper, and won first place.


----------



## rylah

*SHAVU'A TOV FROM THE TEMPLE MOUNT!*

Hannucah has ended, but Jews keep streaming to the Temple Mount in record numbers. Ascending in purity and praying to the Almighty in His chosen place - history is being made by the return of the people of Israel to the Temple Mount!


----------



## rylah

This Week Torah Portion  'Vayehi'-  Jacob's last request from Joseph | Herzl’s Grandparents to Be Brought to Israel​
*'Do me this favour, place your hand under my thigh as a pledge of your steadfast loyalty: please do not bury me in Egypt. When I lie down with my fathers, take me up from Egypt and bury me in their burial-place.' He replied, 'I will do as you have spoken.' And he said, 'Swear to me.' And he swore to him. And Israel bowed at the head of the bed."*






The president of the Republika Srpska of the Serbian Republic of Bosnia and Herzegovina agreed on Monday to help exhume the bones of the grandfather and grandmother of Theodor Herzl, the father of modern political Zionism, and send them to Israel.

President Željka Cvijanović visited Mount Herzl earlier this week.

During the visit, Yaakov Hagoel, chairman of the World Zionist Organization, said that Herzl’s grandparents, from whom he drew his Zionist inspiration, were buried in her country, and asked the president to help bring their bones to Israel.

The town’s spiritual leader, Rabbi Yehuda Alkalai of Zemun, one of the forerunners of Zionism, influenced Herzl’s grandfather and guided him to the vision of political Zionism, which he then, evidently, passed on to his grandson.

*








						Vayechi - Jacob's Burial
					






					www.alexisrael.org
				



*








						Bones of Herzl’s grandparents to be brought to Israel
					

Republika Srpska President Željka Cvijanović agrees to the request to exhume the remains of the grandfather and grandmother of the father of modern political Zionism and have them sent to Israel.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

The 10th of Tevet is a wakeup call - opinion​





Asara Betevet is the only fast where the original rabbinic authorities were divided on which day the historical event should be commemorated. Should it be on the fifth of the month, when the actual siege on Jerusalem began, or on the 10th of Tevet, when news of the siege reached the people living in Babylonia?

There is a very significant difference between these two dates. Are we fasting to mark the siege itself or, rather, the day when the Jews in exile became aware of the fact that this had occurred and internalized the immense loss that it represented?

A second question worthy of consideration is why we would even choose to mark the beginning of the destruction of Jerusalem and not just the final destruction itself – which is already commemorated on Tisha Be’av.

There is an essential lesson to garner from both these questions.

Read more -








						The 10th of Tevet is a wakeup call - opinion
					

In general, a fast in Judaism is not intended as a day of mourning, but, rather, as a day of teshuva (repentance).




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Jewish prayer at the Temple Mount doubles 100% during the 10th of Tevet - 'We came here to build the Temple' *






Today (Tuesday) was recorded twice the amount of special Jewish prayers on the date of 10th of Tevet.
The many prayer groups are organized today for the commemoration fast. The prayer included an
extended ending and blessings, in a special version for the Temple Mount.

*The Ta'anit tractate study - last page at the Temple Mount *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>















						Hello Father, Hello Martyr
					

Anti-Israel propagandists condemn the killing of "young Palestinian father Jameel Kayyal" who was shot last night in Nablus.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



HALLELUYAH!

Last intifada - the Jewish one.


----------



## rylah

Who is the Messiah? (part I) – Rabbi Oury Cherki​
What is the identity of the Messiah?
Will he come down to us from heaven?
Will he make miracles and wonders before our eyes? Will he be immortal?

This false belief, which originates in Christianity, can be found also among righteous and pure heart Jews who see in the Mashiach some kind of mystical figure shrouded in mystery and with special powers who will one day reveal himself to us and save the world. It's time to throw it away and move on.

In this short clip Rabbi Oury Cherki explains who the Messiah really is from Mishneh Torah by Rambam - the first and only "posek halakha" who arranged the laws of the Messiah, in an orderly manner and in a language suitable for everyone.

(Choose English subtitles)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Terrorist got his wish.....well, part of it.


----------



## rylah

The last intifada - is a Jewish one.









						Rabbi Kills Terrorist in Old City of Jerusalem, 2 Wounded
					

The terrorist was shot and subsequently died of his wounds.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Channel 13 News - The Temple Mount Musta'arvim*

Exclusive report about the "Hozrim LaHar".
For two months, we have followed the Jewish activists,
who dress to appear Muslim to ascend the Temple Mount,
and keep Jewish prayer daily in all hours, entering from all gates.


----------



## rylah

​​Faisal al-Qassem (Al Jazeerah):​​"Arabs accuse Israel of subversion,​to fragment their countries, and this is surely false.​They do it themselves, in the best possible manner requiring no Israeli conspiracy"​


----------



## rylah

*Tribe's Gate -  8th Night at the Temple Mount 5782*


----------



## rylah

Temple Mount 'infiltrators' arrested
					

'Returning to the Mount' organization trains Jews to pose as Muslims & enter Temple Mount. Two activists have been arrested.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Ayelet Lash calls towards the nation of Israel - 
'Join us, come to the Temple Mount'*

*






*


----------



## rylah

Every Israeli Student Should Visit The Temple Mount ​| Knesset Education Committee​
In a month, the Education Committee set
to present the conclusions and plan of action.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*'The Strangest Scroll' with Ya'el Meir | The Song of Songs *

I'm Ya'el Meir, welcome to 'Ad Elaych, a channel which purpose is to connect You to Torah, Yourself, and the cycle of the year. And if You're a man You're invited to join.

Let me share with You my first encounter with this wonderful scroll - it wasn't successful in any way.
I was 18 doing a service year in Migdal, near Tiberias. And I've never been to synagogue on Shabat night before, so I said to myself, maybe I'd go once. I had a neighbor in our community, an elderly woman,  a righteous Ger from Germany.

So I told her, and she answered - happily. Only said one thing, that I should act in modesty because a synagogue is a respectful place. So I've said ok, and tried to be the most modest I can when I came with her. And she opened a small book, which I didn't know - 'The Song of Songs"

The hazan opened _"Song of the songs of Shlomah; Let Him kiss me with the kisses of His mouth, for Your love is better than wine"_... I'm looking at her - what??! I was shocked and it went even further, _"Beloved to me between my bossom He shall lie" what?? "...your belly is like a stack of wheat...curves of your thighs..."_

And then came a verse, which I thought, dear mom, even in our high school's smoking spot they didn't talk like that:_ "Both of your breasts are like two fawns, the twins of a gazelle, who graze among the roses"._
Okay, that's not for me, what's going on here?
And she told me to come modest?

So I gave up on this scroll for many years. When I was in the IDF I've read the entire TaNaCh twice, but Song Of The Songs, I've skipped over somehow, because I didn't even start to understand this thing, it's offtopic. Then as I grew up and went anew to this scroll, and discovered its glorious appeal, I've taught it in girl's schools and various frames, because it's simply a glorious scroll. So what's the story?

The story of The Song of Songs is built on the cycle of seasons, the cycle of the year.

And it starts in Winter when it's cold and unpleasant, and the star of Song Of The Songs is a young woman, her siblings are mistreating her. And she's dreaming, despite her being stuck in the worst situation, she dreams of marrying and uniting with a great king, strong, courageous, wealthy -
and handsome. But it's all in her imagination.

One day she asks this king "Tell me, where are You? Give me a sign I want to come and unite with You". To which He answers "go out to look for me", and she does because she's a hero. However, when once she sits alone at home, she's seeing the love of her heart jumping around in the field, like a doe on the hills. And she hears His voice, and He comes and looks through the windows and house cracks, saying _"Arise, my beloved, my fair one, and come away. For behold, the winter has passed; the rain is over and gone."_

She feels it's the spring, their time to meet and unite."_The blossoms have appeared in the land, the time of singing has arrived, and the voice of the turtledove is heard in our land. The fig tree has put forth its green figs, and the vines with their tiny grapes have given forth their fragrance; arise, my beloved, my fair one, and come away."_

After she gets confused with her fears, eventually she comes out, at the last moment, and finds him after a long tiresome journey during the Summer - suddenly comes the Autumn, and during Autumn they get married. _"With me from Lebanon, my bride...awake north and come towards Yemen"_ - come from the north and go towards the south, _"blow upon my garden, that the scents thereof may flow out;". _And she answers Him -_ "let my beloved come to His garden and eat His sweet fruit."_

The eating here is a metaphor for intimate relations, the couple meets in the secret garden, marries, and unites. How romantic, but the story doesn't end here at all, because it's not Disney.
The moment after the marriage, there's a great crisis.

He goes out of the house, maybe to get something, then He returns - the door is locked.
And she doesn't open, He's knocking on the door - _"the voice of my beloved is knocking: "Open fr me sister, my beloved, my dove, my perfect one, for my head is full of dew, my locks with the drops of the night"_ - enough it has already gone dark outside, all my hair is wet, why doesn't she open the door?

But she's already in the bed, pajamas and too tired to open the door for Him, till she puts herself up and fixes herself, goes to open and her hand is slipping and -_"my beloved had hidden and was gone_" - that's it missed Him. She goes out in the streets, calling Him out my beloved, my beloved..., and the city guard sees her stray around alone hitting her, injuring her in disgrace. Here again, returned the Winter. And from this lowest point, she again remembers how much she loves Him, and yearns to Him, how beautiful and great He is.

She tells the daughters of Jerusalem - _"for I am lovesick"._

Then after long months of difficult winter, what comes around again? Correct, the Spring, again she has to go away for a new journey to the secret garden, _"Come, my beloved, let us go out to the field, let us lodge in the villages. Let us arise early to the vineyards; let us see whether the vine has blossomed, the tiny grapes have developed, the pomegranates have lost their flowers...there I will give my love to You"_

This is the magical story of The Song of  Songs, and Rashi says "a song which is about all songs",  Rabbi 'Akiva says "Song of The Songs - Holly of Hollies", but to understand their words, one has to learn the entire scroll.


----------



## rylah

*Idan Raichel - Even 'Al Even (Stone  On A Stone)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Meet Zionist hacker Grégory Chelli. He spent years terrorizing people with swatting attacks—fake reports to police that have triggered violent raids on their homes. One was allegedly fatal. Ali Abunimah tells the story.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arabs love using their kids as human shields.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



*Palestinian Information Center’s Timeline of Jerusalem Admits Their History Begins With Islamic Conquest*​
The Palestinian Information Center has posted this timeline of the history of Jerusalem.

For some strange, inexplicable reason, it only begins in the year 638,
despite Jerusalem being around for over 4,000 years.














						Palestinian Information Center's Timeline of Jerusalem Admits Their History Begins With Islamic Conquest
					

The Palestinian Information Center has posted this timeline of the history of Jerusalem. For some strange, inexplicable reason, it only begins in the year 638, despite Jerusalem being around for over 4,000 years.




					www.israellycool.com
				











						Some More Palestinian Information Center Epic Dumbassery
					

The Palestinian Information Center is the gift that keeps on giving




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_demolishing their three-story building in the east Jerusalem district of Issawiya at the pretext of unlicensed construction._ Doesn't sounds like a pretext

_

_


Doesn't sounds like a pretext


----------



## rylah

State of Jerusalem: The 'Secular' Struggle​In Jerusalem, nothing is quite as it seems, and the complex relationships among communities can change rapidly. “State of Jerusalem” is a three-part miniseries that describes the relationships
among the various communities in the city.

The series, originally released in Hebrew, 
was adapted to English by the Times of Israel.


----------



## rylah

*Havat Gil'ad - Honey Comb*

**


----------



## rylah

Book Of Maccabees I: Yehonatan The Diplomat | Decolonizing Our Week​*There are many ways for Jews to reconnect to our people's ancient approach to experiencing the week.*





Have you ever wondered why we measure the hour, minute, and second in numbers? The day of the week in names? The date of the month in numbers? The month in names? And the year in numbers? Or is that just one of those things that makes sense, so you don’t really think about it?

In this series of articles, I’m inviting you to think about all kinds of little things that we take for granted in our Western world. Because in a Hebrew mindset, many of these things are different.

I don’t know whether ancient Israelites measured hours and minutes in numbers. In _Shmuel_ I 8:5, for example, the prophet never says, “Assemble all Israel at Mizpa at 2pm”

In _B’reishit_ 22:3, Avraham saddled his donkey “early the next morning,” not “at 7am the next day.”

I don’t know of any references to numeric time anywhere in the _TaNaKh_, though I could be wrong. So my guess is that time is measured by the position of the sun, with designations like the ones mentioned in my first article, about the day — _erev_, _layla_, _boker_, etc.

Even when we depend upon clock-based hours, for example when a _minyan_ gathers before the workday, as opposed to when the sun rises, the Hebrew concept of clock-time is different. If daylight hours are shorter in the winter, then an hour is less than 60 minutes. So today, as I write this in the month of _Tevet_, I’m informed by _Chabad.org_’s _Zmanim_ calculator that a “proportional hour” of daytime is currently 45 minutes and 37 seconds.

My mind is blown by this. Is yours? And if so, think about this: why is it that some months have more days than others, and some years have an extra day (or month in the Hebrew calendar) than others? And since we make those adjustments for time — then why wouldn’t we make a similar re-calculation for hours?

It’s all part of decolonizing, my friends. Or perhaps we can think of it as de-mechanizing.









						Decolonizing Our Week | VISION Magazine | Aliza Laurentina
					

Shabbat. The crown of our week. The marker of holy time. The opportunity for sacred rest. A day that wears a crown — that is called a...




					visionmag.org
				











						Book of Maccabees I: Yehonatan the Diplomat | VISION | Robert Goodman
					

The eleventh chapter of a podcast series on the first Book of Maccabees.




					visionmag.org


----------



## rylah

*Israeli upcoming cultural revolution - Hebrew perspective on the Matrix*










						Is Superman Circumcised? (with Roy Schwartz) | VISION | The Next Stage
					

Discussion with Roy Schwartz: Do today's popular superheroes express deep Jewish values, internal struggles & aspirations for a better world?




					visionmag.org
				











						A Hebrew Perspective on The Matrix | VISION Magazine
					

One can find teachings from the people of Israel's ancient prophets and sages woven into many of the themes expressed in the Matrix films.




					visionmag.org


----------



## rylah

Behind the Headlines: How ‘Tehran’ star Liraz Charhi’s Iranian-Israeli identity shaped her career​Liraz Charhi, a triple-threat Persian Israeli, sits down with Times of Israel Opinion & Blogs Editor Miriam Herschlag to discuss her acting career, her ambitious music projects, and how her Iranian heritage shapes everything she does.


----------



## rylah

Westside Gravy - Diaspora​








						Westside Gravy takes his rap from San Diego to Israel
					

Westside Gravy: SoCal-raised rapper looks to take his career to next level in Israel




					forward.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

An Israeli bulldozer razes Palestinian produce stands in al-Hijri village south of the West Bank city of Hebron on 22 December.

 Mamoun Wazwaz APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli troops attack Palestinian civilians. Isn't that the definition of terrorism?*





Israeli soldiers take aim at Palestinian protesters following a protest in solidarity with prisoners in Israeli jails, West Bank city of Hebron, 24 December.

 Mamoun Wazwaz APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian woman comforts a child as the Israeli military demolishes their under-construction home in the West Bank city of Hebron, 28 December.

 Mamoun Wazwaz APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli forces demolish the house of an engaged Palestinian couple in al-Sawahira al-Shaqira, a town near Jerusalem in the occupied West Bank, on 29 December. Israel destroyed more than 900 Palestinian-owned structures in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, during 2021, according to the UN monitoring group OCHA, displacing some 1,200 people.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And not a word about the injured Bamby in the picture??


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Were they attacked by those dumbsters?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And 'Palestinians' are seen nowhere in the frame,
because they are attacked on Saturday...

...by Orthodox Jewish lasers...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What is it called when
you frame an ethnicity
in a case with no evidence?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What sit in? Do you see anything?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> An Israeli bulldozer razes Palestinian produce stands in al-Hijri village south of the West Bank city of Hebron on 22 December.
> 
> Mamoun Wazwaz APA images



Do you even see anything resembling a village,
or just swallow this nonesense for breakfast?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli troops attack Palestinian civilians. Isn't that the definition of terrorism?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli soldiers take aim at Palestinian protesters following a protest in solidarity with prisoners in Israeli jails, West Bank city of Hebron, 24 December.
> 
> Mamoun Wazwaz APA images



What civilians?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian woman comforts a child as the Israeli military demolishes their under-construction home in the West Bank city of Hebron, 28 December.
> 
> Mamoun Wazwaz APA images



What home?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli forces demolish the house of an engaged Palestinian couple in al-Sawahira al-Shaqira, a town near Jerusalem in the occupied West Bank, on 29 December. Israel destroyed more than 900 Palestinian-owned structures in the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, during 2021, according to the UN monitoring group OCHA, displacing some 1,200 people.
> 
> Oren Ziv ActiveStills



There is literally nothing you can confirm about this photo.
Not even your text description is shown on google.

If anti-Israel activists think their cause is just,
why appeal to such absurd distortions?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a sad meme...and the story of getting exploited by
his own father for such cheap propaganda.









						Hamas to demolish 75 houses built on public lands
					

GAZA CITY (Ma’an) -- Members of the Abu Amrah family in Gaza City demonstrated Tuesday in front of offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council protesting a decision by the Hamas-run government t...




					eipa.eu.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>











						UN: Israel to blame for Palestinian men beating their wives
					

From the blog of Hillel Neuer at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Victim of NYC antisemitic attack: 'I am proud of who I am'​The IDF Shirt Challenge launches in support of victims of antisemitic attacks, Israel and the IDF.​


Blake Zavadsky and Ilan Kaganovich, the victims of an antisemitic attack in Brooklyn on Sunday,
said that the attack will not stop them from showing their support for Israel and the IDF.

The two were approached by two attackers while Zavadsky was wearing an IDF hoodie. One of the perpetrators told him, after asking if they “support those dirty Jews,” he had to remove it
or he would get hurt...

Read more:








						Victim of NYC antisemitic attack: 'I am proud of who I am'
					

The IDF Shirt Challenge launches in support of victims of antisemitic attacks, Israel and the IDF.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

7. U.S. Jews’ connections with and attitudes toward Israel
					

Eight-in-ten U.S. Jews say caring about Israel is an essential or important part of what being Jewish means to them. Nearly six-in-ten say they personally




					www.pewforum.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

The Challenge of Jewish Indigeneity | VISION | Yehuda HaKohen
					

Jewish indigeneity to the land of Israel can't just be a pro-Israel talking point. It must be an identity Jews internalize as part of our...




					visionmag.org


----------



## rylah

State of modern Israel | Comparing Bhaarat | Lessons to learn for India​*Arif Bhasha discusses how Israel developed so rapidly,*​*and the lessons to learn for Bhaarat, a state facing similar proxies.*​**


----------



## rylah

*Israeli cultural revolution - The Revival of Aramit in Israel*
The presence of Assyrian culture at the heart of Jewish culture is amazing. The two publics, the Jewish and the Assyrian, do not know this and thereby miss the historic and cultural opportunity to renew the alliance between the two nations. Here is an opportunity for us to deepen our knowledge a little.

Emily 'Amrosi and Prof. Youval Elbashan interview Ya'akov Ma'oz - founder of Lishna,
about the public education program to revive Aramit in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Are the Hamas rockets gonna be okay?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Martyrdom is for houses, too.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*#Palestine** - Israeli occupation forces demolish a health center in Jabal Mukaber village in occupied #Jerusalem, at dawn today.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli occupation bulldozers uproot stones and trees during the demolition of the Palestinian 'Atta Jaafara' house in occupied #Jerusalem.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *#Palestine** - Israeli occupation forces demolish a health center in Jabal Mukaber village in occupied #Jerusalem, at dawn today.*



Did they leave the baby formula factory alone?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli occupation forces arrested a Palestinian young man during their storming of Al-Amari camp in Al-Bireh this morning.*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



They should have paid their rent.

Squatters.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

State of Palestine: Israeli forces demolish Palestinian house in West Bank​

Dogshit thing to do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Ultra Orthodox vs. The IDF: Israel's Other Religious War​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli police demolish Palestinian family home in Sheikh Jarrah​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli police demolish Palestinian family home in Sheikh Jarrah​



Squatters getting the boot. Just awful!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Former Israeli soldier breaks silence on occupation of Palestinian Territories​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Former Israeli soldier breaks silence on occupation of Palestinian Territories​



Palestinian Territories?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli video whitewashes Israeli demolition of Palestinian home in Sheikh Jarrah​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli video whitewashes Israeli demolition of Palestinian home in Sheikh Jarrah​



It's awful when squatters get their illegal homes demolished.
I may actually cry.


----------



## rylah

*QUARTER TO AFRICA - Fake News*

As I open the news the bill arrives
The blah-blah here to mix my head makes no sense
Around the clock news make it appear exciting, even dreamed up
A scratched record keeps repeating from a list of messages eating the mind....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BackAgain

Who are the Israelis?​
Citizens of the nation of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli settlers throw stones at Palestinians, soldiers raid Palestinian home, in central Hebron.​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Because whenever an Arab supremacist gets fired from a job - it's Israel's fault.*

Of course, nothing to do with her self-righteous bigotry,
coupled with the typical professional inadequacy.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

*Ron and Shiran - Yamah (Handmaid)*

Handmaid, handmaid brush my hair
One chosen young man has revealed my hair

And since then my hair is wild
My situation is worsening

And since then I'm yearning
I have no rest...

*- by Dudu Tasa and Nir Mimon*​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Yeshivah - Rabbi Shmeul Morano | Minhah Prayer*

From the previous week's Torah portion lesson - *'Yitro teaches us what are Grim'. *

**


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - Kmo HaYareah (Like the Moon)*

Till we calm down, till the sun returns to shine our faces
Now every wind brings me to a new place
Difficult to know what is more

The beyond for You
Till You return to look at me as once
The wind has passed, lay Your day on my shoulders
Hold my hand
Tell

Exactly like the Moon
I have no light of my own
From Your great rays, I shall learn to shine
And if I have to shine, I have no light of my own
From Your great rays, I shall learn to shine
In Your good light pouring over me

Here another day is over,
And at the angle of the eye are waiting
Sparks of war that certainly burn only tomorrow
And till then I am in between


----------



## rylah

This Week Torah Portion - Mishpatim 5782 - Human Rights and Responsibilities ​
One of the greatest legal activists of the 20th Century was a French Jew 
named René Cassin - in Hebrew Shmuel Katzin. 

He was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize at the age of 81 in 1968 to recognize his work for human rights. Amongst his many roles and achievements is his role in drafting the Universal Declaration of Human Rights in December 1948 on behalf of the United Nations.

He wrote a fascinating insight in his memoirs, which tells the nature of Jewish Civil Law. He revealed that when he was writing the Universal Declaration, he argued with his legal colleagues that the declaration should be called the Universal Declaration of Human Responsibilities instead of Human Rights.

*The reason it should be called human responsibilities*, he maintained, is because, as a Jew, it was clear to him that the declaration was based on the Ten Commandments and many aspects of Jewish tradition. While he couldn’t convince his colleagues of the name, it was clear to him that Jewish tradition placed a premium on the ethic of personal responsibility.

Watch further -


----------



## rylah

Introduction to the World Noahide Movement​Discussing the Noahide laws concerning -

adjudication (dinim)
idolatry (avodah zarah)
blasphemy (qilelat ha-Shem)
sexual immorality (gilui arayot)
blood-shed (shefikhut damim)
robbery (gezel)
eating of a living animal (ever min ha-hay)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Cut'n'Paste Commentary Substitute
※→   P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*:  I'm not sure I understand all these various cut'n'paste inserts.



P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


> The discredited IHRA definition of antisemitism relies on 11 examples. One is “claiming that the existence of a State of Israel is a racist endeavour.”


*(COMMENT)

Racism*: Who were the Israelis of 1937? What was happening in that time period? The Jewish immigrants had just come through the reign of terror by the notorious Arab Militant Izz al-Din al Qassam (*name sake of the Islamic Resistance Movement Brigade*) killed in 1935. It was the Arab Palestinians that were using the ethnic origin inflame hatred and disturbing the peace and security among the people of the territory then subject to the Mandate of Palestine.  There was no such thing as Israelis in 1937.






P F Tinmore said:


> demolition orders to the two schools, for “being built without permits”


*(COMMENT)*
When I read this, I am struck by:

◈   The structures were not completed structures yet.  The Israelis did not destroy two schools, but rather stopped two unauthorized construction projects that were in progress and “being built without permits.” ​​◈   The article then goes on to say that the so-called Civil Administration Office is a branch of the illegal Israeli occupation.  Although the article fails to mention that the Arab Palestinians agreed to (_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.​​◈   And then, the article goes on to point out that Article 49 of the Fourth Geneva Convention states: “The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.”  They say this, to give the false impression that the Israeli Government somehow forced the settlers to enter Area "C" which is subject to the Special Provisions.  This was a deliberate deception intended to deceive the reader into believing something illegal was being done.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians living in the besieged Gaza Strip have said that they are hoping for a prosperous 2022, free from the deadly Israeli violence it saw this year.


*(COMMENT)*

This is written as if the Israelis want the Gaza Strip back.  That Israel surrounded the Gaza Strip with the intent to capture it or force surrender.  The writer conveniently forgets to mention that the Israelis did not want the Gaza Strip and essentially abandon it to its fate in 2005.  Why would the Israelis want the Gaza Strip.  It would only be an Albatrosses tied around Israel's neck.

These various "Facebook" inserts are rather cryptic in nature without context.





_Most Respectfully,_
R

.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ The structures were not completed structures yet. The Israelis did not destroy two schools, but rather stopped two unauthorized construction projects that were in progress and “being built without permits.”


Why should the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israeli's May offensive?
You mean Israel striking back after Hamas launched thousands of rockets?
Yeah, that was awful. DURR


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?



The Palestinians should keep doing what they're doing.
It's working out so well for them. LOL!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Cut'n'Paste Commentary Substitute
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*: The mere fact that, based on the knowledge Arab Palestinians already have, this question needs to be asked → demonstrates an inability to handle a set of national issues on on an international level.



P F Tinmore said:


> Why should the Palestinians have to get permits from foreign assholes to build on their own land?


*(COMMENT)*

Barring all mental and intellectual disadvantages and comprehensive handicaps, nations, like children, should mature with age and set aside schoolyard fights and squabbling.  They should mature and be able to set their own path and stand on their own; like other mature nations.

The Arab Palestinians have yet reached a point not yet able to "stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world," no matter the billions of dollars in donor contributions and the numerous opportunities they have had to enter into relations among nations irrespective of their political, economic and social systems or the levels of their development.

According to the Arab Palestinians, peace can never mean legitimizing Israel or accepting what they consider to be violations of international law. (*Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas 11 FEB 2020 NAD WebSite*). The Palestinian position on borders has undergone a significant transformation since 1948. The Islamic national liberation and resistance movement claims rights over all of historic Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean → an area that includes the State of Israel.  And as long as the Arab Palestinians harbor that position, there will never be much of an expectation for peace.





_Most Respectfully,_
R

.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Israeli's May offensive?
> You mean Israel striking back after Hamas launched thousands of rockets?
> Yeah, that was awful. DURR


The Palestinians in Gaza were responding to Israel's attacks on Palestinians in Jerusalem.

Israeli propaganda leaves that part out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians in Gaza were responding to Israel's attacks on Palestinians in Jerusalem.
> 
> Israeli propaganda leaves that part out.



No kidding.

Nothing deserves thousands of terrorist rockets fired at civilians more than 
evicting a few deadbeats who haven't paid rent in 50 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Islamic national liberation and resistance movement claims rights over all of historic Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean → an area that includes the State of Israel.


They are only claiming territory inside their own international borders. Just like people everywhere would do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Nothing deserves thousands of terrorist rockets fired at civilians more than
> evicting a few deadbeats who haven't paid rent in 50 years.


Do the Jews claiming that land today have any relatives who owned that land before 1948?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do the Jews claiming that land today have any relatives who owned that land before 1948?



Yes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> According to the Arab Palestinians, peace can never mean legitimizing Israel or accepting what they consider to be violations of international law.


The creation of Israel was a violation of international law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes.


Do you have some names?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians have yet reached a point not yet able to "stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world,"











						Israeli permit regime in the West Bank - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have some names?



Yes.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Cut'n'Paste Commentary Substitute
> ※→   P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *PREFACE*:  I'm not sure I understand all these various cut'n'paste inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> Racism*: Who were the Israelis of 1937? What was happening in that time period? The Jewish immigrants had just come through the reign of terror by the notorious Arab Militant Izz al-Din al Qassam (*name sake of the Islamic Resistance Movement Brigade*) killed in 1935. It was the Arab Palestinians that were using the ethnic origin inflame hatred and disturbing the peace and security among the people of the territory then subject to the Mandate of Palestine.  There was no such thing as Israelis in 1937.
> 
> View attachment 594190​
> *(COMMENT)*
> When I read this, I am struck by:
> 
> ◈   The structures were not completed structures yet.  The Israelis did not destroy two schools, but rather stopped two unauthorized construction projects that were in progress and “being built without permits.” ​​◈   The article then goes on to say that the so-called Civil Administration Office is a branch of the illegal Israeli occupation.  Although the article fails to mention that the Arab Palestinians agreed to (_Para 3_, _A/PV.2268. 14 October 1974_), ANNEX III Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs • *ARTICLE IV Special Provisions concerning Area "C"* • which *assigned Israel full civil and security control over Area “C"*.​​◈   And then, the article goes on to point out that Article 49 of the Fourth Geneva Convention states: “The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.”  They say this, to give the false impression that the Israeli Government somehow forced the settlers to enter Area "C" which is subject to the Special Provisions.  This was a deliberate deception intended to deceive the reader into believing something illegal was being done.​
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is written as if the Israelis want the Gaza Strip back.  That Israel surrounded the Gaza Strip with the intent to capture it or force surrender.  The writer conveniently forgets to mention that the Israelis did not want the Gaza Strip and essentially abandon it to its fate in 2005.  Why would the Israelis want the Gaza Strip.  It would only be an Albatrosses tied around Israel's neck.
> 
> These various "Facebook" inserts are rather cryptic in nature without context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> .



Makes sense, only wanted to clarify - Gaza is divide and conquer, like or not, inevitable.
It's a short-term strategic decision, a preferable situation for both sides, until a certain point.

Israeli political discourse defies any categories, our Left found the state and makes all the wars,
while our Right capitulates on the ground and reaches out towards historic agreements.
David Ben Gurion Zt'a, though a Socialist leader, summed up what's usually perceived
the Right camp attitude, and Mr. Netanyahu, a Capitalist nationalist, has a forward
in the Universal Noah Law code, written by Rabbi Sherki, Brit 'Olam.

All this seeming mixture of opposites is to reveal - the 'Tachlis',
to grasp the most essential of the widest range of patterns, ideologies.

To translate into most common terms, the argument between the 'universalist' Left
and 'nationalist' Right, goes something like this:

Right:_ "World opinion?? 
Nations don't matter, what they say, 
only Israel are important and what we do."_

Left: _"What??! Jews??
Jews are not important at all, only the Arabs 
you're a dark-age chauvinist, why we can't progress."_

Until the fires go down, they realize they still need to communicate,
then starts the talking Tachlis - the Right folk says,_ "now, I didn't really mean it, 
that the nations don't matter, and I don't hate Arabs, it's just I think that what's really
in the best interests of both Israel and Arab nations, that we fill the entire area between 
Nile and the Euphrates with outposts, I sincerely think this solves the problems for us both._
And the folk on the Left responds _"I think You're totally crazy. But glad, we're motivated by the
same goals, and frankly I didn't mean it when I said Israel was not important, it was for posture."_

Gaza is a short-term tactical decision, strategically of the smaller problems.
What's left is to understand, has the point been reached, and whether
this is a Right or Left govt because of what's happening in the skies
is quite unusual recently, there's clear demanding a resolution,
and an endless amount of potential.

To test Bennet is not the smartest move,
in his position who knows might he actually slip.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have yet reached a point not yet able to "stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world," no matter the billions of dollars in donor contributions and the numerous opportunities they have had to enter into relations among nations irrespective of their political, economic and social systems or the levels of their development.





P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli permit regime in the West Bank - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Ironically, this is exactly the attitude of those _not ready to stand alone_,
deny their agency, and project any responsibility on others.

What's your alternative anyway,
Arab supremacists demanding exclusive hegemony
over the Middle East and Africa, while assuming no consequence?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Youval Dayan - Kmo HaYareah (Like the Moon)*
> 
> Till we calm down, till the sun returns to shine our faces
> Now every wind brings me to a new place
> Difficult to know what is more
> 
> The beyond for You
> Till You return to look at me as once
> The wind has passed, lay Your day on my shoulders
> Hold my hand
> Tell
> 
> Exactly like the Moon
> I have no light of my own
> From Your great rays, I shall learn to shine
> And if I have to shine, I have no light of my own
> From Your great rays, I shall learn to shine
> In Your good light pouring over me
> 
> Here another day is over,
> And at the angle of the eye are waiting
> Sparks of war that certainly burn only tomorrow
> And till then I am in between



*BS"D*



​*Eden Hasson and The Flowers of Jerusalem- **Mavtiah | B'Or Gadol | At Haserah Li *

When comes the day we awaken like at the hour of Ne'eelah?
When comes the Third Temple as a crown on our head?

And as the waters streaming in the rivers
Tears  have turned into rain in Your fields
The heart stubborn, not ready for pride
Always yearns to You

Shine me in great light, great light
If You have reached here, the time has come
The heart spreads its hands, waited only for Your arrival


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Introduction to the World Noahide Movement​Discussing the Noahide laws concerning -
> 
> adjudication (dinim)
> idolatry (avodah zarah)
> blasphemy (qilelat ha-Shem)
> sexual immorality (gilui arayot)
> blood-shed (shefikhut damim)
> robbery (gezel)
> eating of a living animal (ever min ha-hay)


World Noahide Movement - Lesson 2​Laws and Foundational Principles ​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> ​This Week Torah Portion - Mishpatim 5782 - Human Rights and Responsibilities ​
> One of the greatest legal activists of the 20th Century was a French Jew
> named René Cassin - in Hebrew Shmuel Katzin.
> 
> He was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize at the age of 81 in 1968 to recognize his work for human rights. Amongst his many roles and achievements is his role in drafting the Universal Declaration of Human Rights in December 1948 on behalf of the United Nations.
> 
> He wrote a fascinating insight in his memoirs, which tells the nature of Jewish Civil Law. He revealed that when he was writing the Universal Declaration, he argued with his legal colleagues that the declaration should be called the Universal Declaration of Human Responsibilities instead of Human Rights.
> 
> *The reason it should be called human responsibilities*, he maintained, is because, as a Jew, it was clear to him that the declaration was based on the Ten Commandments and many aspects of Jewish tradition. While he couldn’t convince his colleagues of the name, it was clear to him that Jewish tradition placed a premium on the ethic of personal responsibility.
> 
> Watch further -


*BS"D*
*Temple Mount Yeshivah | Minhah Prayer | Terumah 5782*

























						הר הבית חדשות
					

עדכונים וחדשות על הר הבית, הלכות ומאמרים תורניים בנושא.




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

Should Israel reject U.S ‘aid?’ - Rudy Rochman​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Do the Jews claiming that land today have any relatives who owned that land before 1948?





P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have some names?



Shim'on Ha'Tzadik resting place and the surrounding neighborhood is a communal Hekdesh holding.

Registered  under the names of First to Zion Rabbi Avraham Ashkenazi Hacham Bashi A"H,
and Chief Rabbi Meir Orbah A"H, of the Jerusalemite and Knesset Yisrael councils.

Specifically,
inherited to the state of Israel,
and every Jew on planet earth,
in need, or by a wedding request.

Which raises a very interesting thought,
 basically I own a house in Shim'on Hatzadik,

...thanks for the idea Tinnie, see, at the end of the day, 
even yours can be turned to serve the good... maybe I sign my name there? 





__





						שכונת שמעון הצדיק, שכונת נחלת שמעון, לימודי ירושלים, טיולים בירושלים, קורסים בירושלים
					

במסגרת לימודי ירושלים הקמת שתי שכונות בירושלים ליד מערת שמעון הצדיק שכונות הנושאות שם זה: שמעון הצדיק ונחלת שמעון



					www.jerusalem-love.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Shim'on Ha'Tzadik resting place and the surrounding neighborhood is a communal Hekdesh holding.
> 
> Registered  under the names of First to Zion Rabbi Avraham Ashkenazi Hacham Bashi A"H,
> and Chief Rabbi Meir Orbah A"H, of the Jerusalemite and Knesset Yisrael councils.
> 
> Specifically,
> inherited to the state of Israel,
> and every Jew on planet earth,
> in need, or by a wedding request.
> 
> Which raises a very interesting thought,
> basically I own a house in Shim'on Hatzadik,
> 
> ...thanks for the idea Tinnie, see, at the end of the day,
> even yours can be turned to serve the good... maybe I sign my name there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> שכונת שמעון הצדיק, שכונת נחלת שמעון, לימודי ירושלים, טיולים בירושלים, קורסים בירושלים
> 
> 
> במסגרת לימודי ירושלים הקמת שתי שכונות בירושלים ליד מערת שמעון הצדיק שכונות הנושאות שם זה: שמעון הצדיק ונחלת שמעון
> 
> 
> 
> www.jerusalem-love.co.il



*The car of the Jewish resident gets burned - for the 9th time. *

*Tal Yoshvayev, resident of Shim'on HaTzadik hood, 
Arab supremacists burn his car for the 9th time in 2 years,
claiming it's 'apartheid' if Jews are allowed to live in Jerusalem.




*
*








						רכבו של  התושב היהודי הוצת פעם תשיעית - כיכר השבת
					

רכבו של טל ישובייב, תושב שכונת שמעון הצדיק במזרח ירושלים, הוצת  בפעם התשיעית בתוך שנתיים. ח"כ בן גביר תקף: "המשטרה איבדה שליטה בירושלים" (חדשות בארץ) היכנסו לקריאת הכתבה המלאה באתר כיכר השבת.




					www.kikar.co.il
				



*
(Comment)

I always thought about the hills of Judeah,
but now Shim'on HaTzadik gets me thinking...


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Israeli high-school students’ satellites launch into space​





High school students from eight Israeli cities gathered in Herzliya on January 13 for a launch party, watching a live feed of satellites they’d built taking off aboard SpaceX’S Falcon 9 transporter from Cape Canaveral in Florida.

The TEVEL program – _tevel_ means universe in Hebrew and also is an acronym for “Students Build Satellites” – was run in partnership with the Israel Space Agency and the Science and Technology Ministry.

For three years, the satellites were under construction by students from Jewish and Arab schools in the cities of Sha’ar Hanegev, Givat Shmuel, Kiryat Ata, Ma’aleh Adumim, Nazareth, Ofakim, Taybe and Yeruham.

Read further - 








						Israeli high-school students’ satellites launch into space - ISRAEL21c
					

Students from eight Jewish and Arab schools spent three years building satellites and watched a live NASA feed as they took off for outer space.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Noel Long

On


montelatici said:


> The first heart transplant was performed in Apartheid South Africa.



On a black man.

Kidding 😂


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Noel Long

Phoenall said:


> So where did the Jews in the Ottoman census come from then, if as you state there were no Jews in Palestine until the "Europeans invaded and stole the land"  Even your own alleged religion says that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291
> 
> "...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)
> 
> Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
> Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present
> 
> ....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
> 1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
> *1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
> 1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
> 1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
> 1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
> 1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
> 1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000
> 
> 
> 
> And that was only in Jerusalem


"Chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony ".

Apartheid 🙈


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## Noel Long

rylah said:


>


Is that Sammy Davis Jr in the shite shorts? 😃


----------



## Noel Long

rylah said:


>


More black than zionist by the sounds of it.


----------



## rylah

*Shlomi Shabat and Itay Levy - Hayayyin ShNishar (The Remaining Wine)*

*Happy month of Adar to all the House of Yisrael!*


----------



## rylah

*Emily 'Amrosi  - "It really feels, above its place on earth,
there's already a Temple waiting"

*


----------



## rylah

*Hannan Ben Ari - Makom (Place)*

*Happy month of Adar!*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Happening Now: Israeli occupation forces demolish water wells in south of the occupied West Bank.​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Happening Now: Israeli occupation forces demolish water wells in south of the occupied West Bank.​



Would you rather allow contaminate the aquifer,
because someone wanted to dig holes in the ground?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Soldiers enter Hebron homes at night, photograph kids, 24/02/15​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Soldiers enter Hebron homes at night, photograph kids, 24/02/15​



Palestinian terrorists aren't going to arrest themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Kuwaiti paper pushes normalization with Israel, criticizes Palestinians
					

A Kuwaiti editorial called for Gulf states to cut support for Palestinians, saying "let them rebuild what they destroy by their own acts."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jerusalem is covered in snow for weeks now,
this photo is from another place and time.

Nothing in your post is true, look -


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Soldiers enter Hebron homes at night, photograph kids, 24/02/15​



Nothing is as you would like it to appear on the surface.

This may be the only way to rescue
these women and the children -


----------



## rylah

*Weekly  Torah Portion - Trumah - Lacking something vs Offering, 
and the Measurements of Vessels*


----------



## rylah

__





						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gazans are firmly the upper Middle class of the entire  Arab world.
This is the Shmitah year, all land produce consumed in Israel,
comes from Arab market - they prosper better than ever.

Or do you just prefer the Electronic Intifada lies?


----------



## rylah

*Majority of Israelis Support Ascending the Temple Mount | Rosh Hodesh Adar Musaf Prayer | Terumah 5782*

A public opinion study by the Institute for National Security Studies at Tel Aviv University reveals that above 70% of Israelis support the ascent of Jews to the Temple Mount. 46% even support the prayer of Jews on the Temple Mount freely.

Only 14% believe that Jews should not be allowed to ascend the Temple Mount at all. The Temple Mount Administration mentions that in survey after survey it is proven that an absolute majority of the people of Israel are connected to the Temple Mount despite the forced disconnection of the foreign authorities in place for almost thousands of years.

In the last seven years, we have also witnessed a steady jump in the number of worshipers on the Temple Mount, since the ministers of internal security and the Israel Police made the positive turn for the Jews on the Temple Mount.

Spokesman for the Temple Organizations, Assaf Fried, emphasizes that by weighting the answers to Jews in Israel, the majority that supports the ascent and prayer of Jews on the Temple Mount is much greater.














						הר הבית חדשות - רוב יהודי מוחלט תומך בעליית יהודים להר הבית
					

70% מהישראלים תומכים בעלית יהודים להר הבית • 46% תומכים בתפילה יהודית חופשית בהר הקדוש • סביר להניח שאחוזי התמיכה בקרב היהודים גבוה בהרבה




					har-habait.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab supremacists are provoked by singing?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> Arab supremacists are provoked by singing?



They are delicate flowers.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Majority of Israelis Support Ascending the Temple Mount | Rosh Hodesh Adar Musaf Prayer | Terumah 5782*
> 
> A public opinion study by the Institute for National Security Studies at Tel Aviv University reveals that above 70% of Israelis support the ascent of Jews to the Temple Mount. 46% even support the prayer of Jews on the Temple Mount freely.
> 
> Only 14% believe that Jews should not be allowed to ascend the Temple Mount at all. The Temple Mount Administration mentions that in survey after survey it is proven that an absolute majority of the people of Israel are connected to the Temple Mount despite the forced disconnection of the foreign authorities in place for almost thousands of years.
> 
> In the last seven years, we have also witnessed a steady jump in the number of worshipers on the Temple Mount, since the ministers of internal security and the Israel Police made the positive turn for the Jews on the Temple Mount.
> 
> Spokesman for the Temple Organizations, Assaf Fried, emphasizes that by weighting the answers to Jews in Israel, the majority that supports the ascent and prayer of Jews on the Temple Mount is much greater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> הר הבית חדשות - רוב יהודי מוחלט תומך בעליית יהודים להר הבית
> 
> 
> 70% מהישראלים תומכים בעלית יהודים להר הבית • 46% תומכים בתפילה יהודית חופשית בהר הקדוש • סביר להניח שאחוזי התמיכה בקרב היהודים גבוה בהרבה
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har-habait.org



*Gallilee Ma'aseh school after ascending the Temple Mount*

Happy month of Adar!


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Sarit Hadad - Yismah Hatani (Rejoice My Groom)*

Happy month of Adar!


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Anti-Israel Dumbass of the Day
					

Meet the braniac who opposes funding Israel's Iron Dome because...well, see for yourselves the dumbassery on display




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Your terrorist buddies aren't going to arrest themselves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Squatters gotta stop building without permits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Squatters gotta stop building without permits.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli Occupation forces assault and intimidate the residents of Sheik Jarrah Neighborhood after the Israeli colonialist Itamar Ben-Gvir broke into Salem family's land and provoked Al Saaw Family in the neighborhood.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

#Israeli soldiers assaulted journalists while covering the protest commemorating the 28th anniversary of the Ibrahimi Mosque massacre in Hebron, yesterday. By @mosab.shawer


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Malware at your link.

Nice!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Malware at your link.
> 
> Nice!


I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't have any problem with it.



You're probably already infected.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're probably already infected.


Infected with what? What is the downside?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Infected with what? What is the downside?



My antivirus said, "Trojan.Script.Generic"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> My antivirus said, "Trojan.Script.Generic"


OK???


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israeli aid to Ukraine - Golani soldiers volunteer to fight Russia |
Field hospitals and psychological assistance to refugees*

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Yaniv Ben Mashiah - Little Sign*

There're days You standstill without going
Looking inside a fall of autumn leaves
Always You stand before me
I know, though difficult
I know that... You hear

A day chases another day
Flowing with the life

What have I asked, what did I want G-d?
I don't find rest, only to run from myself
Want to hear You, speak to me embrace
Stop the time - give a little sign

I'm still here
Sensing all the light
From the darkness, joyful that...
You have given me a bit of happines

Only now I have realized - that for me were You calling
To return that I'm not alone, we'll be together


----------



## rylah

*This is how refugees from Ukraine are received in the Ben Gurion airport*
*Sivan Rahav Meir - a little good news in the midst of this mess, the video was taken at 2am.*

The Bnei 'Akiva students, upon hearing complaints about the reception of refugees,
checked with the CHABAD when exactly the next groups arrive, and this is how
they waited with smiles, dances, food, and drink for the brothers and sisters
arriving from the horror. They're already organizing
 for the upcoming groups.

Happy Adar Bet month.


----------



## rylah

*Rosh Hodesh Adar on the Temple Mount*
*About one hundred eighty ascended to the Temple Mount,
in honor of Rosh Hodesh Adar Bet.*

Among them was a group of Women For The Temple led by Rabbanit Naomi Margalit and Rina Ariel,
a group from the southern Hebron Mountains, and many more. Like every day, they prayed for all
the people of Israel and especially those in the war zones in Europe.



















						הר הבית חדשות - מרבים בשמחה | ראש חודש  אדר בהר הבית
					

עולים להר הבית לכבוד ראש חודש אדר • נשים למען המקדש • דרום הר חברון • ועוד יהודים רבים • תפילות למען עם ישראל • סרטונים ותמונות • חודש טוב




					har-habait.org


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israelis building in Israel......who saw that coming?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Heartbreaking.
Palestinian children are crying while being detained by Israeli soldiers this afternoon. Terrorized, the children are swearing that they have not done anything wrong.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Heartbreaking.
> Palestinian children are crying while being detained by Israeli soldiers this afternoon. Terrorized, the children are swearing that they have not done anything wrong.





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


Wow, such theatrics,
Pallywood is that desperate for attention...?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Failed Apartheid...

How dare an Ethiopian touch the Arab, correct?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *This is how refugees from Ukraine are received in the Ben Gurion airport*
> *Sivan Rahav Meir - a little good news in the midst of this mess, the video was taken at 2am.*
> 
> The Bnei 'Akiva students, upon hearing complaints about the reception of refugees,
> checked with the CHABAD when exactly the next groups arrive, and this is how
> they waited with smiles, dances, food, and drink for the brothers and sisters
> arriving from the horror. They're already organizing
> for the upcoming groups.
> 
> Happy Adar Bet month.


----------



## rylah

*This is how the conditions of absorption of Jewish refugees from Ukraine will look like
A government source said that this coming Sunday the refugees will arrive by air trains from Moldova, Warsaw and Budapest • Each refugee will receive NIS 6,000, a family with children - NIS 15,000 • Among the immigrants are 100 orphans •*

Three flights of 300 Jewish refugees who fled Ukraine are expected to arrive this coming Sunday, the families are expected to receive considerable assistance in the amount of thousands of shekels per family - the "Real Estate Today" broadcast has learned.

A source in a government ministry involved in the details of the plan said that three air trains from Moldova, Warsaw and Budapest are expected to land in Israel, as part of Operation "Israeli Guarantee" to rescue Ukrainian Jews. Among the immigrants is a particularly exciting flight of about 100 orphans sponsored by Chabad, which will depart from Iasi in Romania.

This is a joint operation of the Ministry of Aliyah and Absorption, the Jewish Agency, the Friendship Foundation and with the assistance of donations from the Jewish federations in North America and the Keren Hayesod. Minister of Immigration and Absorption Pnina Temano Sheta, Acting Chairman of the Jewish Agency Yaakov Hagoel and President of the Friendship Foundation Yael Eckstein will welcome the immigrants at Ben Gurion Airport.

NIS 15,000 per family
The immigrants will enjoy the conditions of adaptation of "immigrant refugees of war." This means NIS 6,000 per person, NIS 11,000 for a couple and a family with children - NIS 15,000. This one-time grant will be given to each refugee who is defined as a "new immigrant", at the behest of the Minister of Absorption Temno-Shta. It is assumed that the refugees arrive destitute and need immediate assistance. They are also expected to receive personal calls with an international line, in order to talk to the families left behind.

*It is important to note that this is the first time in the country's history that Jewish immigrants from Europe have been recognized as war refugees.*

And for residence? The Ministry of Absorption reserves for the refugees 13,000 hotel rooms for a period of one week to one month. In addition, the firm has allocated hostels across the country. In total, there are 5,000 rooms in the north, 6,200 rooms in the center and the rest in the south.

Source - *Israel Hayom*

**


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan and Bar Tzabari*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Why does the world claim ignorance of this?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Why does the world claim ignorance of this?
> 
> View attachment 612514


Ignorant of what?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Ignorant of what?



A nano second and you are there.

I don’t know why you bother.

Unless you are dyslexic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> A nano second and you are there.
> 
> I don’t know why you bother.
> 
> Unless you are dyslexic.


You post some Zionist pipe dream maps. What is that supposed to prove?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> You post some Zionist pipe dream maps. What is that supposed to prove?



Don’t pester me with your nonsense.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> View attachment 612993



*The secret of the cholent | Rabbi Sherki*

Why did the Ceator want, to want, to be in need of us?
Student: To do us kindness.
R. Sherki: What kindness is this?
Student: That we're here.
R.Sherki: We could've existed without Him requiring us.
Student: Then there's no one to talk to.

Student: Will has no reason.
R. Sherki: "Will has no reason", when we need to pull a joker we add this as well.
But for now, first, we try to understand G-d's world.
Student: From the perspective of purpose?
R. Sherki: The answer is - because of the secret of the cholent.
...the cholent, yes? Yes, clear? Ok next...
Student: The one made of potatoes?
R.Sherki: Yes, of potatoes.
What isn't clear? Don't you know what's a cholent? Potatoes? 
Then what don't You know?
Student: The connection.

R. Sherki: Ah...the secret of the cholent.
The secret of the cholent is as follows - cholent is the hamyn, the stew of Shabbat, it comes from the old French, meaning 'to heat slowly'. You will see how important it is, in the understanding of Jewish theology.

There's a mother who prepares the Shabbat, having her time, but there's someone nagging, small Yossi, circles around her steps, pulls her apron, gets bored...in short, a poor kid.

She tells him, "Yossi, today I'll give You a role". "Today You'll be responsible for peeling the potatoes for the cholent". His eyes are lit, he's full of joy and happiness - peeling the potatoes. And the next morning, the mother says, "do You know thanks to whom do we have cholent on the table? Thanks to Yossi". 
And Yossi with his nose up, satisfied - he made the cholent.

Now, rises the question - does the mother need Yossi's peeling of potatoes?

She doesn't, could get along without it, but now that she has imposed it on Yossi, and did it for him, so he has something ideal to do rather than to treat himself. After she did so, now she's planning her Shabbat assuming, that the potatoes are indeed peeled by Yossi. And if not, tho cholent isn't successful.
As to say, she didn't have to need him, but now that she decided to need him - she really does. 
Thus from the Shabbat dishes of the Jewish mother - we learn a secret in theology. 
That the Creator wanted to need us, and therefore He really needs us.

Why did He do so?
For us, if we acted only for ourselves it was egoistic, which wouldn't be a complete favor. The moment we do it for HaShem, then our activity had an ideal character, therefore a much higher present having a moral value.


----------



## rylah

Israel’s President Herzog travels to Turkey at Erdoğan’s invitation
					

Israeli President Isaac Herzog will depart today (Wednesday) for a state visit to the Republic of Turkey at the invitation of President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. During the two-day visit, the President and First Lady, Michal Herzog, will visit Ankara and Istanbul, where they will meet the Turkish...




					www.israeldefense.co.il
				







__





						Turkey ready for energy cooperation with Israel: president
					

Turkey ready for energy cooperation with Israel: president-



					english.news.cn


----------



## rylah

*The young woman from Hebron who escaped a family "honor murder" 
- asks to join the tribe*

*Two siblings from Hebron, Saddam, and Sadin, decided to leave everything behind, to live in Israel - and become Jews. This journey included running away from a murder attempt and difficulties in assimilation, besides hope and striving for the future, including
service in the IDF.*

Sadin: "It was 2020, I was obliged to marry someone. His father called me, said he had my pictures without Hijab (head cover), and if I don't go tell my father, that I wish to cancel, he comes the next morning to show my father the pictures - and he will deal with it.

I didn't want to get married anymore, and I've told him. He would hit me all the time, he didn't accept that. So I thought, Saddam wasn't home, doesn't talk to them and doesn't think like them - and I didn't do a thing to be killed for. So I called him, explained my situation, and asked if he could help me get out. If he wouldn't I do it on my own. And he said, "no,  I'll come to help You".

*Saddam and Sadin are siblings only through a common father. Met only a few times, and have an age difference - Saddam is 30, Sadin is 18. Saddam who was living abroad but on a vocation in Israel, remembered his sister Neevin who was simillarily murdered in 2017, 
and when the phone call reached, he didn't think twice.*

Saddam: "I was a person who was raised to hate Jews, this is the truth no one can deny.
To hate the Jew, to rob a Jew, to murder a Jew, it's ok. If the army passes by,
take stones, and go throw them, if you're shot,
nothing is wrong - you're a "Shahid..."

"You're learning something not because You have to, but because this is what You want to be. 
I'm not shy and not scared, only for one thing - which is what I really want to be.

I want to be in the IDF, not in five years, I'm ready now. What I've gone through, eventually decided that I've found myself here, and if to convert in front of the entire world, then I want to return the favor to the nation."

Sadin: "I want to learn, want to be a lawyer to help people, I know many are like me".


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*7th of Adar the Hillulah of Mosheh Rabbenu A"H *
*Temple Mount Yeshivah - Minhah Prayer Live*



*Mazal Tov! And called her name in Israel - Hen Zion*


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *The secret of the cholent | Rabbi Sherki*
> 
> Why did the Ceator want, to want, to be in need of us?
> Student: To do us kindness.
> R. Sherki: What kindness is this?
> Student: That we're here.
> R.Sherki: We could've existed without Him requiring us.
> Student: Then there's no one to talk to.
> 
> Student: Will has no reason.
> R. Sherki: "Will has no reason", when we need to pull a joker we add this as well.
> But for now, first, we try to understand G-d's world.
> Student: From the perspective of purpose?
> R. Sherki: The answer is - because of the secret of the cholent.
> ...the cholent, yes? Yes, clear? Ok next...
> Student: The one made of potatoes?
> R.Sherki: Yes, of potatoes.
> What isn't clear? Don't you know what's a cholent? Potatoes?
> Then what don't You know?
> Student: The connection.
> 
> R. Sherki: Ah...the secret of the cholent.
> The secret of the cholent is as follows - cholent is the hamyn, the stew of Shabbat, it comes from the old French, meaning 'to heat slowly'. You will see how important it is, in the understanding of Jewish theology.
> 
> There's a mother who prepares the Shabbat, having her time, but there's someone nagging, small Yossi, circles around her steps, pulls her apron, gets bored...in short, a poor kid.
> 
> She tells him, "Yossi, today I'll give You a role". "Today You'll be responsible for peeling the potatoes for the cholent". His eyes are lit, he's full of joy and happiness - peeling the potatoes. And the next morning, the mother says, "do You know thanks to whom do we have cholent on the table? Thanks to Yossi".
> And Yossi with his nose up, satisfied - he made the cholent.
> 
> Now, rises the question - does the mother need Yossi's peeling of potatoes?
> 
> She doesn't, could get along without it, but now that she has imposed it on Yossi, and did it for him, so he has something ideal to do rather than to treat himself. After she did so, now she's planning her Shabbat assuming, that the potatoes are indeed peeled by Yossi. And if not, tho cholent isn't successful.
> As to say, she didn't have to need him, but now that she decided to need him - she really does.
> Thus from the Shabbat dishes of the Jewish mother - we learn a secret in theology.
> That the Creator wanted to need us, and therefore He really needs us.
> 
> Why did He do so?
> For us, if we acted only for ourselves it was egoistic, which wouldn't be a complete favor. The moment we do it for HaShem, then our activity had an ideal character, therefore a much higher present having a moral value.





I love the Cholent. Ashkenazi and Sephardic versions.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> I love the Cholent. Ashkenazi and Sephardic versions.



Yeah, I love the Cholent, give me any cholent...just not the one I've coocked


----------



## rylah

*This Week Torah Portion - Vayikra 5782 | Giving It Everything*

King Solomon says that “Anything that comes your way to do in life, give it with all your might.”
 If you want to succeed in anything in life, you have to give it 110%.

That's what Vayikra is about – korbanot. The first korban – 'Olah – is the burnt offering which is entirely burnt for HaShem. The basis of our relationship with HaShem is being fully and completely committed.


----------



## rylah

Shabbat Zachor - Elimination of 'Amalek and Doubts​


----------



## Mindful

The Jews living in Israel have been under attack by Arabs living here, since even before 1948. From that time onwards, Arabs from neighboring countries have joined in on the fun of trying to drive us into the sea. Besides the benefits of peace deals with Egypt, Jordan and other Arab countries, there has been little respite for us, despite our peace overtures to the palestinian Arabs.

Despite being the aggressors, and despite turning down peace overture after peace overture, the palestinian Arabs have long claimed they are the victims, the victims of imaginary apartheid, ethnic cleansing and genocide. And it is this victim mentality that permeates their thinking now more than ever.

lThe reaction of many palestinian Arabs and their supporters (read: Israel haters) to the Russian invasion of Ukraine can be summarized rather well by looking at the propaganda they are creating and disseminating: 









						A Lesson We Can Learn From the Palestinian and Israeli Reactions to Russian Invasion of Ukraine
					

The real comparison to be made here is not the bogus one we are seeing between the two conflicts but between the respective reactions




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

How Police Killings Forced Israel to Confront Anti-Blackness​


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> How Police Killings Forced Israel to Confront Anti-Blackness​



Video unavailable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Video unavailable.


I am watching it. It is probably censored in your country.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I am watching it. It is probably censored in your country.



And you still reffer to pro Israel Arabs by the N-word?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Iranian Jews bought tomb of Queen Esther and Mordechai, Israel’s National Library reveals
					

The shah’s government facilitated the purchase of the land in 1971 to mark 2,500 years to Cyrus the Great’s edict allowing Babylonians to worship the god of their choice.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

*I'll tell my girls these were 'the Beatles'...*


----------



## rylah

*Chabad Online - 15 Facts About Queen Esther*






8. She Kept Her Judaism Hidden​After Achashverosh deposed his first queen, Vashti, he was advised to collect beautiful women from throughout his empire. He spent a night with each woman before trying out the next “contestant.”

Esther had no interest in becoming queen, but when she was taken to the harem she had no choice. Upon the advice of Mordechai, she kept her Judaism (and her royal roots) a secret, even after the king chose her to be queen.

In order to maintain a Jewish life, she had seven maids, each of whom served her on a different day of the week. Thus, the Shabbat maid would not notice that the queen acted any differently on that day.

To keep kosher, she subsisted on seeds and other food that is inherently kosher. 
We commemorate this by eating poppy-filled pastries (hamantaschen) on Purim.6


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Israel’s President Herzog travels to Turkey at Erdoğan’s invitation
> 
> 
> Israeli President Isaac Herzog will depart today (Wednesday) for a state visit to the Republic of Turkey at the invitation of President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. During the two-day visit, the President and First Lady, Michal Herzog, will visit Ankara and Istanbul, where they will meet the Turkish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeldefense.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey ready for energy cooperation with Israel: president
> 
> 
> Turkey ready for energy cooperation with Israel: president-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Chabad Online - 15 Facts About Queen Esther*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. She Kept Her Judaism Hidden​After Achashverosh deposed his first queen, Vashti, he was advised to collect beautiful women from throughout his empire. He spent a night with each woman before trying out the next “contestant.”
> 
> Esther had no interest in becoming queen, but when she was taken to the harem she had no choice. Upon the advice of Mordechai, she kept her Judaism (and her royal roots) a secret, even after the king chose her to be queen.
> 
> In order to maintain a Jewish life, she had seven maids, each of whom served her on a different day of the week. Thus, the Shabbat maid would not notice that the queen acted any differently on that day.
> 
> To keep kosher, she subsisted on seeds and other food that is inherently kosher.
> We commemorate this by eating poppy-filled pastries (hamantaschen) on Purim.6


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Guinness certifies world’s heaviest strawberry in Israel​The Ilan berry clocked in at 289 grams (about 10 ounces), whereas an average strawberry weighs 15 grams.​





On February 12, an Israeli strawberry was certified by the Guinness World Records as the world’s heaviest.

Toot BaSadeh (Strawberry in the Field) farm, in centrally located Kadima-Zoran, grew the berry that weighed 289 grams (about 10 ounces), or 290 with its stem. To put that in perspective, farmer Tzahi Ariel first weighed an iPhone, which clocked in at 194 grams.

“I am a second-generation strawberry farmer,” Ariel tells ISRAEL21c. “Since my three brothers and I were children, we grew strawberries with our father.”

About 10 varieties of strawberries are raised on Toot BaSadeh’s 100 dunams, or 24.7 acres. The record-breaking Ilan variety was first planted there about three or four years ago, and like the others is sold in the farm’s own market and across Israel.










						Guinness certifies world’s heaviest strawberry in Israel - ISRAEL21c
					

The Ilan berry clocked in at 289 grams (about 10 ounces), whereas an average strawberry weighs 15 grams.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Every Israeli has a case of antisemite cards and a case of terrorist cards to be played freely in any conversation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Every Israeli has a case of antisemite cards and a case of terrorist cards to be played freely in any conversation.



Makes you want to kill the Jews even more, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel demolishes homes of three families in Khirbet al-Fakhit, Masafer Yatta​


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Israeli occupation forces detain the Jerusalemite Mohammad Al Awar after raiding his home in Silwan village.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel demolishes homes of three families in Khirbet al-Fakhit, Masafer Yatta​



They didn't allow squatters to squat?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli occupation forces detain the Jerusalemite Mohammad Al Awar after raiding his home in Silwan village.



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel demolishes homes of three families in Khirbet al-Fakhit, Masafer Yatta​





P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli occupation forces detain the Jerusalemite Mohammad Al Awar after raiding his home in Silwan village.



"Khirbet" is an archeological ruins in Arabic.
Mohammad Al Awar is a random name
made up to fake google attention...





__





						Najla Mohammad Al Awar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah

Purim 5782 in Israel: War, Plagues, Somebody Call Batgirl​

Batgirl at the Gabrieli Carmel School in Tel Aviv, March 15, 2022.

Our photo server, Flash90, was particularly generous this Purim, with a lovely assortment of costumes snapped by their talented photographers. And we sprinkled a few from other sources. So, without any ado at all, here is this year’s selection:







Here are two, count them, two versions of Muppet scientist Bunsen Honeydew’s lab assistant Beaker. Another experiment gone terribly wrong? / Olivier Fitoussi/Flash90
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You must have heard of the Boyaner cowboys. Well, here is where they get their initial training, in the Meah Shearim neighborhood of Jerusalem. / Yonatan Sindel/Flash90
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This Tsfat kid is the ultimate kosher ham. / David Cohen/Flash90OK, time for political humor: MK Itamar






Inebriated folks in a Jerusalem alley. The photograph is from 2021, but we couldn’t ignore it. / Shir Torem/Flash90
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more current events Purim: a Jewish Ukrainian girl who fled the war zone is getting ready for a Purim party at a temporary shelter in Kishinev, Moldova. / Yossi Zeliger/Flash90
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The four leaders of the world (L-R): Zelinsky, Bennett, Putin, and Biden, at the Gabrieli Carmel School in Tel Aviv. They look a little eerie without eyes, more like an alien invasion than a political get-together.






_*OK, this took some thinking. Bravo!*_



This one is stunning. No idea how much makeup they had to use and how tiny is the child underneath:



*Purim In Israel - Jewish Press*


----------



## rylah

*'As The Amount of Exodus' - Rabbi Kanyevsky Ztz"l Funeral | News Headlines *
*Beitar Jerusalem In Black Stripes | Knesset Openning Eulogy - "Walking Torah Scroll"


























*

*


















*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

*Shay and Bar Tzabary - Me'alay Dmamah (Silence Above Me)*

Above me silence, blue-lit of light
Light of a star shining white
The meaning of a secret
Untouched for eternity
Towards my home's window
The wind stormed

Let me come and go
Only play love

Reach out Your hand my brother
This is the hour of dawn
Moment of pleasure without
A spare word, in my dreams
Your character appears
Moment of calmness
Poured before me
- by Ahuvah 'Ozery​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>



*Mt. Eibal Archaeology - Hebrew inscription from the 13th century BCE

An inscription in ancient Hebrew, with the explicit name of G-d, was discovered on Mount 'Eibal in Samaria, and dates to the 13th century BC. Prof. Gershon Galil from the University of Haifa says that this is the oldest Hebrew inscription found so far - evidence of the use of the Hebrew language in biblical times.




*




*








						"זו רעידת אדמה בחקר המקרא": נחשפה "קללה" בת 3,200 מ"הר הקללה"
					

כתובת בכתב עברי קדום, ובה שם האל המפורש, התגלתה בהר עיבל שבשומרון, והיא מתוארכת למאה ה-13 לפני הספירה. פרופ' גרשון גליל מאוניברסיטת חיפה אומר כי מדובר בכתובת העברית העתיקה ביותר שנמצאה עד כה – עדות לשימוש בשפה העברית בתקופת המקרא




					www.ynet.co.il
				



*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>



Transport Minister @MeravMichaeli met today with Egged driver Arthur Hayimov, who yesterday neutralized the terrorist in the attack in Be'er Shev'a, and presented him with an honorary appreciation from the Ministry of Transportation: "Thank you for the extraordinary resourcefulness that saved civilians' lives.


----------



## rylah

*Why do young people move to Israel? | What do Israelis think about American Jews?*


----------



## rylah

Israel's 'Plan B' to rescue Ukraine's Jews - interview with WZO Chairman
					

Diaspora Affairs: “We have about 7,000 candidates for aliyah staying at the moment in hotels and other facilities in Moldova, Hungary, Romania and Poland," WZO Chairman Yaakov Hagoel said.




					www.jpost.com
				




*Na'omy and 'Amir Benayoun - Sufah (Storm)

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli Settlers Attack Palestinian Vehicles in Occupied Palestinian City of Ramallah
					

A group of Israeli settlers yesterday attacked Palestinian commuters and vehicles near the Palestinian village of Nabi Saleh, northwest of Ramallah, according to local sources. The sources said that settlers gathered in a large number at the entrance of the nearby colonial settlement of Halamish...




					daysofpalestine.ps


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Did they scare the Arab deadbeats squatting there?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Settlers torch four Palestinian cars in W. Bank village
					

A horde of Jewish settlers sneaked at dawn Monday into Jalud village, south of Nablus, and set fire to four Palestinian cars.




					english.palinfo.com
				




NABLUS, (PIC)

A horde of Jewish settlers sneaked at dawn Monday into Jalud village, south of Nablus, and set fire to four Palestinian cars.

According to local official Ghassan Daghlas, settlers from the illegal settlement of Adei Ad torched four cars belonging to Jalud residents.

  Read more at  
https://english.palinfo.com/50448
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*"And the children returned to their borders" -*
*Silwan home redeemed | 3 homes rebuilt in Ma'oz Ester*


----------



## rylah

*Day after the murder in Be'er Shev'a - Government announcement of a dramatic new move in the Negev Desert*







The ministers will approve the establishment of the new towns near 'Arad and along the Beer Shev'a-Dimona axis (Route 25) and will discuss issuing instructions to examine the establishment of additional towns and employment areas. Minister Shaked: "Strategic and National Importance"

*Historical decision:* A day after the Islamist assassination spree in Be'er Shev'a, and after the government approved the establishment of the Orthodox city of Kasif last week and the town of Nitzana, the government immediately announced today that it is to approve the establishment of ten additional new towns the Negev.









						יממה לאחר הפיגוע: הממשלה הודיעה על הצעד הדרמטי הבא בנגב
					

השרים יאשרו ביום ראשון הקמת ישובים החדשים במבואות ערד ולאורך ציר באר שבע - דימונה (כביש 25) וידונו במתן הוראה לבחינת הקמת ישובים נוספים ואזור תעסוקה



					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Day after the murder in Be'er Shev'a - Government announcement of a dramatic new move in the Negev Desert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ministers will approve the establishment of the new towns near 'Arad and along the Beer Shev'a-Dimona axis (Route 25) and will discuss issuing instructions to examine the establishment of additional towns and employment areas. Minister Shaked: "Strategic and National Importance"
> 
> *Historical decision:* A day after the Islamist assassination spree in Be'er Shev'a, and after the government approved the establishment of the Orthodox city of Kasif last week and the town of Nitzana, the government immediately announced today that it is to approve the establishment of ten additional new towns the Negev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> יממה לאחר הפיגוע: הממשלה הודיעה על הצעד הדרמטי הבא בנגב
> 
> 
> השרים יאשרו ביום ראשון הקמת ישובים החדשים במבואות ערד ולאורך ציר באר שבע - דימונה (כביש 25) וידונו במתן הוראה לבחינת הקמת ישובים נוספים ואזור תעסוקה
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il


Cool, more fuel for BDS.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Everyday life under occupation: Last night groups of Israeli settlers opened fire at Palestinian homes in Jaloud village near Nablus and burned a number of cars.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool, more fuel for BDS.




Of course, because cheering dead jihadis from abroad,
wouldn't be _fair_ without new Israeli cities as result.

BDS fuel is Vodka in the 'great satan'...


----------



## rylah

*Dudu Aharon with 'Eden Meiri - Bdidut (Solitude)*

Whatever I felt You knew without words
T distant days as darkness burned inside
When I've already given up on myself
Without seeing all that my yearning

You have been fighting for the future
For the love and the life all the way 
To that night at the deep waters...

Now I know all You've been trying to tell me for years


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli upcoming cultural revolution - Hebrew perspective on the Matrix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Superman Circumcised? (with Roy Schwartz) | VISION | The Next Stage
> 
> 
> Discussion with Roy Schwartz: Do today's popular superheroes express deep Jewish values, internal struggles & aspirations for a better world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hebrew Perspective on The Matrix | VISION Magazine
> 
> 
> One can find teachings from the people of Israel's ancient prophets and sages woven into many of the themes expressed in the Matrix films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org



*Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*

*"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*



At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
in their descriptions, their thoughts.

We can see this among the prophets.
We can also see this among Kabbalists.
The terminology is full of imaginative power.

Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.



In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.

So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the 
high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._



What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.

Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



_"Look at all the mess we've made at our party"_

and blame da Joooz if they don't take the garbage out...


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Phoenall said:


> Then what does that make the other 70% of people in Israel, Mongols or Brazilians. Or don't you like the truth about Israel being 60% Sephardic Jews with very few Ashkenazi Jews left. So this one small fact destroys your every post about the Jews being INVADERS and COLONISTS when in fact they are indigenous to the area. Unlike the arab muslims that are just bums from the surrounding lands.


Well four or five thousand years ago they took it one city at a time from others who had also come from somewhere else prior to locating in Palestine.

The Israelis and Muslim Arabs of course are of common lineage going back to Issac and Ishmael so it's preposterous to claim there is a prior existing claim among the Arab Muslim compliment in the region.

Who are the Israelis today?  Anyone with an Israeli Passport and/or who is born on Israeli soil and of course those who emigrate there.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



UPDATE: G-d’s name appearing in Jerusalem ​The Temple Mount On Wedding Day | Attention To Realization​
​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*Torah Body Movement - 'Beresheet'|Prophetic Cinema*


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - At Nights *

Clouds without rain
Not leaving my home
Asking in prayer
Will You hear my song
Looking through the shutters

And at nights
As lit by hidden light
That wants itself revealed
To return to myself
For when You come
Like the rain pouring
As the song continues...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



If trolling with random pictures
is your thing for today...















						Palestinian site mocked for reporting TV doctor coming to aid Gazans
					

Hamas-linked organization says a 'French doctor' coming to treat wounded protesters, but attaches photo of Katherine Heigl from 'Grey's Anatomy'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Narkis - At Nights *
> 
> Clouds without rain
> Not leaving my home
> Asking in prayer
> Will You hear my song
> Looking through the shutters
> 
> And at nights
> As lit by hidden light
> That wants itself revealed
> To return to myself
> For when You come
> Like the rain pouring
> As the song continues...



*Weak people create difficult times - Ya'el Meir*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Ahhh, the great realtor in the sky.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Torah Body Movement - 'Beresheet'|Prophetic Cinema*





rylah said:


> *Israeli upcoming cultural revolution - Hebrew perspective on the Matrix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Superman Circumcised? (with Roy Schwartz) | VISION | The Next Stage
> 
> 
> Discussion with Roy Schwartz: Do today's popular superheroes express deep Jewish values, internal struggles & aspirations for a better world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hebrew Perspective on The Matrix | VISION Magazine
> 
> 
> One can find teachings from the people of Israel's ancient prophets and sages woven into many of the themes expressed in the Matrix films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org




*Liberation of Creativity Of the Soul | Orot HaKodesh - Prophetic School Of Cinema*

*New thoughts, it's always frightening. As fear, awe, of the renewal...*



Says HaRav (Kook) :_ "there's an overwhelming of a sort of awe during the the creation of thoughts...an idea rises on the heart, which is a new idea never before existing there, and awe of chaos overwhelms it."_

And he remains with the raw idea as it is, he remains, the idea exists,
but he leaves it in a raw form, undeveloped.

_"Or, that by suppressing of this awe, he asks for himself only one path in this darkness, and the thought doesn't breach all the walls of its imprisonment. Only one distance does it spread heavily, and he responds and gets overwhelmed by the pressure pf the narrow thought._



_"And creativity, because of that is deficient, while the world, that needs these thought innovators remains gloom, hunger and thirst"_

Yes, him, that specifically had the opportunity to make this innovation, his fear of his innovation, his decision that this innovation will only cause some small path, merely local specific speech - this cause suffering to the entire world. For the world has been waiting for You, with this new idea, and instead You are afraid of Your new idea.

Clear till here?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

*MK Ben-Gvir ascends the Temple Mount despite
Islamist threats, with a list of recommendations*

*"My message here is simple - those who control the Temple Mount 
control **the entire land of Israel, and the enemy understands that."*

*

"G-d is the King, 
G-d was the King, 
G-d will be the King for eternity"

"Ben-Gvir to power!" - in Bnei-Brak...*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Can Pakistan learn from Israel and India?*​What young content creators from Israel, India, Phillipines,
Kenya, Ghana, US, UAE, Nigeria, Singapore etc
think about their future.


----------



## rylah

*"And returned the hearts of the fathers to the children" 
The month of Redemption - Rosh Hodesh Nisan*









Defense ministry declares new operational organization -

_Wave Breaker _and  _'Omer HaTenufah..._

(Sheaf of the Rising)


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## watchingfromafar

Israeli’s murder Palestinian children because the Israeli’s believe that if they kill off the Palestinian children the Palestinian’s family tree will be cut off at the roots.
IDF shooting children
https://tinyurl.com/yxetctr8

In my personal view, the Israeli’s are nothing more than murdering, lying scum bags who never got potty trained.






I understand that the above photo was taken by Netanyahu’s mother while trying to train Bibi how to poop.

I also heard that Bibi never could learn how to poop in a toilet and still wears a diaper.
Or so I have heard
-


----------



## P F Tinmore

Noam Shuster: An Israeli comedian speaks out | The Stream​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Israeli Olympic Gold Medalist Linoy Ashram Says She’s Retiring​*Israel’s rhythmic gymnastics star Linoy Ashram announced Monday that she has decided to retire.*






Ashram, who brought home the gold last year from the 2020 Tokyo Olympics’ rhythmic gymnastics all-around competition, has won nearly 100 medals from various international competitions since her start in 2014.

Speaking tearfully at a news conference, the 22-year-old Olympic gold medalist said,
 “Athletes need to know when to retire, and as far as I’m concerned, I achieved my dream."

Read more -








						Israeli Olympic Gold Medalist Linoy Ashram Says She’s Retiring
					

From this point forward, the gold medalist said, she will become a member of the coaching staff for the Israeli national gymnastics team.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Zehavah Ben with 'Eden Ben Zaken - A Bit Of Luck | For The Winner*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".


----------



## rylah

After long manhunt, Tel Aviv terrorist found, killed by security forces
					

The Dizengoff shooting attack is the latest in a terrorist wave that has claimed the lives so far of 14 people.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Yoshi - Ein Maspik Zman (Not Enough Time)*

Whatever You give me I'll take
And whatever comes
I'm all Yours

What I'm missing with You
Is a whole life
You and me eternity

Not enough time
Yet it is early
And You are still here

How are we both in the world
How from here, there
As You saw in me
What is yet born
Let me come home
Without thinking for a moment
About all that was lost


----------



## rylah

Metzora: The Power of Speech
					

Israel's firrst Chief Rabbi and iconic leader of religious Zionism: Why do only Jews get tzora'at? What are the two levels of speech?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Shai Hamber - Natati Oti El Ha'Eir (Gave Myself To The City)*

About the nights, the falls
I don't want to talk
About the tears, the dreams
I don't want to talk
I have nothing to search here anymore
I have nothing to lose here anymore

Someone once loved me, but me
Gave myself to the city
Gave myself to the city

About the last breaths
I don't want to talk
In the streets on the toes
How I wanted it to end
I have nothing more to lose here
I have nothing more to pay for

Someone once loved me, but me
Gave myself to the city
Gave myself to the city

Purple and blue
Everything is shaking here
Another body to consume
More poison to gorge
For me everything turns around
And it is pleasant overall
Not thinking in repeat
Not to remember what You wanted

Someone once loved me, but me...
Gave all of myself to the city
About the nights, the falls
I don't want to talk


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Liberation of Creativity Of the Soul | Orot HaKodesh - Prophetic School Of Cinema*
> 
> *New thoughts, it's always frightening. As fear, awe, of the renewal...*
> 
> 
> 
> Says HaRav (Kook) :_ "there's an overwhelming of a sort of awe during the the creation of thoughts...an idea rises on the heart, which is a new idea never before existing there, and awe of chaos overwhelms it."_
> 
> And he remains with the raw idea as it is, he remains, the idea exists,
> but he leaves it in a raw form, undeveloped.
> 
> _"Or, that by suppressing of this awe, he asks for himself only one path in this darkness, and the thought doesn't breach all the walls of its imprisonment. Only one distance does it spread heavily, and he responds and gets overwhelmed by the pressure pf the narrow thought._
> 
> 
> 
> _"And creativity, because of that is deficient, while the world, that needs these thought innovators remains gloom, hunger and thirst"_
> 
> Yes, him, that specifically had the opportunity to make this innovation, his fear of his innovation, his decision that this innovation will only cause some small path, merely local specific speech - this cause suffering to the entire world. For the world has been waiting for You, with this new idea, and instead You are afraid of Your new idea.
> 
> Clear till here?



*Temple Mount Kiddushin | Students For The Temple*
*Ariel and Dinah marriage ceremony at the Temple Mount |Beyadeynu*






The Gmarah says, that when comes Adam and deals in matters of marriage or divorce, then gives the woman either sanctification or a divorce, she's sanctified by this, because she understands - that about this it was said.

And we all want to say _"You are sanctified to me according to the law of Mosheh and Yisrael"_, to sanctify us, to sanctify the nation of Yisrael, to sanctify the homeland, to sanctify the Temple.

Therefore the wording of the blessing...


----------



## rylah

*Yesterday it happened - First Civil Organization Conference  *



The first conference of civil emergency preparedness. Various civil organization from around the country gathered to coordinate and learn from each other how to properly prepare for an emergency. What is the place of the citizens, of the joint work, of the preparation in advance.

Round tables on various topics, professionals sat and contributed their knowledge to representatives from all over the country.

This is not the end of the process, this is the beginning>

During previous year attacks, we all recruited without notice to guard the residents of the cities from the Islamist rioters. This year, if required, we come prepared and stronger.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The Blood Of The Maccabees - This Memorial 
Wear The 'Flower Of The Blood Of Maccabees'*

In memory of the fallen, and to strengthen our partner associations,
people that work all year around for their families.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> World Noahide Movement - Lesson 2​Laws and Foundational Principles ​





rylah said:


> Bnei Noah Communities in India | Noahide World Center ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Time for Noahide Action has Come - The Noahide World Center
> 
> 
> It is very important for Noahides to develop a true sense of legitimacy and independence. In France,
> 
> 
> 
> noahideworldcenter.org



TIME FOR THE NOAHIDE REVOLUTION - LET’S DO IT TOGETHER​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Herzl and Meirav Hajaj - Stop letting terrorists in, no relief*

Shir Hajaj's HY"D parents, who was murdered in a car ramming attack
near Armon HaNatziv in 2017, blocked the Qalandiya crossing:


"We couldn't remain silent!
They let terrorists enter here.
They slaughter us and get relief."


----------



## rylah

*Today, 91 years ago the Etzel was founded*

In 1931, members of the Jerusalem branch of the Haganah began to challenge the Irgun's leadership. During this period, the Haganah pursued a policy of restraint in the face of the attacks of the Arabs in the country.

And the events of 1905 were the straw that broke the camel's back - when the Jerusalem branch did not agree with the forgiveness and restraint shown by the Irgun.


----------



## rylah

*Last 'Intifada' - The Jewish One*

Maybe I should open this thread.
A realization been pondering
on for about a year now.


----------



## rylah

*Keren Peles, Ron Buhnik, Mush Ben-Ari -  Shkufim | Osher Ba Vholech*



It fills me even without speaking
But if to speak better truth
Only gather all scattered
Release us both go forth
I won't be finished
And You're not stabbed
The thorns will remain beautiful
There're no more secrets we are transparent

The time burns and only You don't exhaust
Even if it burns less there's always fire
For You and me, maybe deserve more
In the meantime let's thank for what is

A boat without a sail devours in wind
And in the horizon no shores seen
For the world already drowned
Only us both, yet transparent

Our nerves are exposed, people see You in me
And everything passes through us, we both
See how much we're transparent

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sometimes You're another person
Sometime You're the king of the world
When everyone looks sometimes You are
Dying to find someone who really sees, sometimes
Sins are sacred, sensitive people can lose their minds
You have already said everything, only the heart is not silent

They hear but don't listen, in truth
Sometimes happiness comes and goes
And towards the sea the rivers are flowing
In life there's need to go in tunnel on path to light

Life is revealed, it's a shaking journey
Here a big ebb and then the tide
Continuing to travel between
The end and the childhood


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Yeshivah - Ascending of the Rabbinic delegation
'When fifty Rabbis ascend the Temple Mount - this is a Rabbinic stamp for proper ascending according to Jewish law"





*

More than fifty Rabbis and heads of Yeshivahs participated this morning in a central ascent to the Temple Mount. Led by Rabbi Israel Ariel head of the Temple Yeshivah and the Temple Institute.

Before the ascent, the Rabbis gathered at the visitors' center at the entrance to the Temple Mount. There they watched the model of the Temple, the rubber shoes provided to those ascending, the halakhic signs placed in the place, a library and light refreshments for the ascending. The police secured the aliyah as closely as all the aliyahs of the Jews on the Temple Mount and the Temple Mount administration received them with rich refreshments.














						הר הבית חדשות - עליית הרבנים להר הבית | 'כשחמישים רבנים עולים להר הבית זה חותמת רבנית לעליה כהלכה'
					

יותר מחמישים רבנים עלו להר הבית לכבוד תחילת חודש ניסן • העליה לוותה בדברי תורה ותפילות • לאחר העליה נערכה סעודת מצווה • המשטרה כיבדה את הרבנים והודתה להם על עלייתם להר הבית




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Today is Yom HaAliyah in Israel*



What is Yom HaAliyah? It’s a modern Israeli holiday celebrating the crossing of the Jordan of by Israel when they were led by Joshua.
 It is also a general celebration of Immigration to Israel.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Rethinking The Future - Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution
> 20 years since the passing of Manitou  - Who was Manitou?
> A Philosopher? A Rabbi? A Kabalist?*
> 
> Rabbi Oury 'Amos Sherki, student of Manitou
> and founder of The Noahide World Center,
> at the Manitou institute -
> 
> You know, once the French newspapers wrote about Manitou as a "Jewish philosopher",
> to which he exploded with laughter, said '_look what they've said about me'_.
> 
> The clear thing is that Manitou wasn't a Philosopher.
> Also clear above that, is that he wasn't a Rabbi, and it needs explanation.
> 
> He wasn't a Philosopher because he came in the name of G-d's word, the ancient prophecy, the Hebrew prophecy, which he found a way to pass to this generation. He wasn't a Rabbi,
> in the meaning of the Rabbis of the diaspora, he was already after...so what was he?
> 
> So he was_ 'on the way'_, he always said that the human identity is on a journey,
> a journey towards what?  Towards the renewal of the prophetic identity.
> 
> Manitou wasn't a prophet,
> but he was appropriate for that.



*The Hebrew identity Revolution *
*Story about the Jewish book shelf | Manitou*

*Manitou*: I want to tell You a story, maybe I already told some years ago. About 30 years ago, I've heard on the radio, it was specifically before the Passover, an interview with someone, how do You say it on the radio?

*Student*: Interviewer?

*Manitou*: Not exactly, You'll understand immediately, and tell me which word should be used.

He was going to every apartment, typical Israeli homes, and his question was - why Jewish homes have so many books?

Because it's different from society to society. There are books, but not so much, scholars have libraries, well, book sellers have books, but  among Jews, You enter an apartment and immediately, from the beginning You see books. Also in the rooms, within the rooms of the rooms, there're books.

So he made a report about this.

And specifically among the religious, so he went to religious homes and saw these big books, You see the Talmud and all that.

Then he asked, not only out of curiosity, but irony, he asked the homeowner - _"do You think You'll read this and become wise?"_

The homeowner answered -_ "Listen habibi, one has to be wise first, to read all this."_


----------



## rylah

*High-tech studies from the kindergarten
New initiative by MK's Shasha Bitton, Farkash HaCohen *







In a joint initiative of the Minister of Education and the Minister of Innovation, Science and Technology, a program will begin next year that will include programming studies, website building and application development in kindergartens and schools.

The service has decided that already in the coming school year, the program will be implemented in 150 localities in the periphery that will be selected in eighth grades,
and kindergartens.






As part of the promotion and implementation of the program, technological projects will be selected whose purpose is to learn code and / or computational thinking for children of compulsory kindergarten age, at the maturity level of a finished product and who are able to run a large number of kindergartens (scalability), with originality and innovation.

The ability to integrate fields is also required, which will ensure continued social mobility, while providing equal opportunities for all Israeli students with access to technology, code and programming languages, as a basis for their future integration into the labor market, in any profession they choose, including the high-tech industry.





Read more -
*High-tech studies from the kindergarten | Walla! News*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are the Israelis
SUBTOPIC: Reporting Accuracy
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The picture does not match the caption.  The caption reads:  "*Israeli Soldier"*  whereas the picture is of "*Israeli Police*."



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Soldier Shoots Dead Palestinian Worker in Asqalan


*(COMMENT)*

The picture has no relationship to the event the propagandist is trying to sell.

People, with some level of education, automatically formulate an opinion (_most of the time → subconsciously_) of news articles (_and even information videos_) as to:

◈  The Reliability of the Source​​◈  The Reliability of the Information​
They often scale it in terms of degrees.  And they often scale the evaluation of the information from "Confirmed" (_by independent sources_) → "Improbable."  Many of the cut-and-paste presentations from Youtube and social media platforms on newsworthy events or information are not manipulation free.

In this case, the article depicts an event in the "1948-occupied territories" (sic).  I know that I do not have sufficient knowledge of the incident to render an opinion on the use of force.  I doubt that the unidentified source (_back through "Facebook"_) had firsthand knowledge.  Yet the tone and inference clearly imply that → Israel was in the wrong.

Common Sense tells us that failure to comply with police imperatives, in a hostile environment, places the non-compliant in a very dangerous (_possibly lethal_) situation.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The picture does not match the caption. The caption reads: "*Israeli Soldier"* whereas the picture is of "*Israeli Police*."


Same shit, different platter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


>



Muslim refugees still have their grandfather's keys to those high rises.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are the Israelis
SUBTOPIC: Intellectual Response
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Same shit, different platter.


*(COMMENT)*

Wow, I truly appreciate your enlightened and illuminating response.  It is one of those outputs that are of use to everyone who has recognition for just how important that is.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Muslim refugees still have their grandfather's keys to those high rises.



Of course, along all that tiresome struggle,
to pronounce what they call _"theirs"._..


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are the Israelis
> SUBTOPIC: Intellectual Response
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Wow, I truly appreciate your enlightened and illuminating response.  It is one of those outputs that are of use to everyone who has recognition for just how important that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


The strategy and the target audience.

Look into the Islamic doctrine of _'Dawa',_
and the state of illiteracy in the Arab world...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Poetic justice, and devaluation of Arab imperialism*

After destroying the burial site of prophet Joseph A"H,
now they're taking that mosque apart for the stones...
...only to try prevent Jewish presence...

These are different days.










						Police re-enter Temple Mount after Arabs gather stones to throw at Jews
					

Police take action after Arabs prepare for riots to prevent Jews from visiting Temple Mount.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						730 Jews Visit Temple Mount on Second Day of Passover
					

Muslims placed impediments along the path of the route Jews walk on the Temple Mount.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>



*Exodus politics | Leaven breaks Yemina's coalition | Abbas' party Islamic council announces resignation from Knesset*

*Coalition Member Mansour 'Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount*

Following the Islamic Shura Council's hearing, the RA'AM party announced the  resignation
of its membership in the coalition and also in the Knesset until further notice - in protest
of the "Israeli aggression on the Al-Aqsa Mosque"






*





						Coalition Member Mansour Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount
					

"If the security forces' activity in the blessed al-Aqsa Mosque is not stopped immediately, I see myself outside the coalition."




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						רע"מ הודיעו: מקפיאים את חברותנו בקואליציה ובכנסת - סרוגים
					

סרוגים | לאחר דיון החירום של מועצת השורא, מפלגת רע"מ הודיעה על הקפאת חברותה בקואליציה וגם בכנסת עד להודעה חדשה - זאת במחאה על "התוקפנות הישראלית על מסגד אל-אקצא"




					www.srugim.co.il
				



*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



Silver coin to fund the Temple for the nations​The coin contains 32 grams of pure silver and represents three times the amount of the Hebrew silver half-shekel that was donated by every Jewish male to finance the daily operation of the Temple.










						Israeli NGO mints silver coin to fund third temple for the nations
					

Non-Jewish third temple visitors would express their dedication to the Seven Noahide Laws.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
Revival of Prophetic Poetry*

Rabbi Mosheh Elharary,
chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Narkis - 'Etz 'Arum (Naked Tree)*
> 
> These are different days
> I'm collecting things
> I'm out the door
> I'm on the path to You
> 
> I didn't leave anything didn't say to any person
> I'm a naked tree I'm a path without exit
> I'm on the path towards You
> 
> I'm air without words
> I'm light without vessels
> Waters that make thirsty for You
> 
> A lot of time has already passed
> Maybe You come towards me
> And everything shall change
> I'm on the path to You



*Narkis - I will Bring Him*

We have already passed over the great sea
And where are You hiding when the desert closes on us?

You have promised us a country and we came towards You
And where are You going around when the horses are ready for war?

I will, I will bring Him the air of mountains
I will bring Him the laughter of children
I will bring Him fire and wine

Shall come, shall come my beloved
Heard shall be my cry
The day I call


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel storms Al-Aqsa, beats Palestinian worshipers to make way for Jewish settlers​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are the Israelis
SUBTOPIC: Respect to the Same Deity
⁜→ rylah, et al,


rylah said:


> *Poetic justice, and devaluation of Arab imperialism*
> 
> After destroying the burial site of prophet Joseph A"H,
> now they're taking that mosque apart for the stones...
> ...only to try prevent Jewish presence...


*(COMMENT)*

The more the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) perform this kind of desecration, the more the HoAP begins to act like and look like the DAESH.  And the more the HoAP assumes the mimicked role of DAESH, the more they become an albatross around the Regional (Levant) Muslim states.

The uneducated HoAP seems to ignore the fact that the three major Levant religions _(Jews, Christians, and Muslims)_ all have the God of Abraham in common.  Thus the desecration of a Jewish Holy site is an act against and disrespecting the very same God of Abraham to whom the Muslims pray → as the Supreme Being.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel storms Al-Aqsa, beats Palestinian worshipers to make way for Jewish settlers​



Islamic imperialists should get used to change and justice...
Enough time already passed to understand that Allah is Zionist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces brutally attack and detain a young women in Al Nasra.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli occupation forces brutally attack and detain a young women in Al Nasra.



Muslims can easily prevent any violence.

Why didn't she join the Jewish worshipers in prayer?

 They're nice, and should rejoice, THAT would be newsworthy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli occupation forces assaulted women near the Dome of the Rock at Al Aqsa mosque, occupied Palestine, this morning.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Those made up numbers don't even nearly add up,
but what's the point when anyway you neither
can back them up or have the debate?

Whine some more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Like that great Jewish performer sang, "Don't do the crime if you can't do the time"


----------



## rylah

*The stubbornness at the sea | Rabbi Sherki *

In the 'Avot D'Rabbi Natan' there's an interesting description in chapter 30, about the splitting of the Red sea. It's written that Egypt chased after Israel, and Israel stood on the sea shore - great distress.

Mosheh is praying, HaShem tells Mosheh not to pray - open the sea.
Mosheh opens the sea, You've seen this in Hollywood, amazing. 
You see such a thing the breath stops.You understand that 
You're before a major historic event.

According to Avot D'Rabbi Natan, Mosheh tells them _'rise up and pass'_, told him '_we won't pass'_. Why? Because it's muddy...You see what's going on here, Egypt behind them, desert full of snakes and scorpions on their right and left. One option to escape is to enter now between the two walls - and they don't want, it's muddy.

The Middrash says that Mosheh prayed, that the mud dries up - and it dried.
Told them_ 'rise up and pass'_, told him_ 'we won't pass, it's not smooth'._
Mosheh prayed and the sea became smooth, told them _'rise up, pass'_
Told him_ 'correct, but it's not grainy, we'll slip over, it's too straight'._
Prayed and it became grainy, told them _'rise up and pass'..._

There, I've counted fifteen requests of Israel, including that there's a roof to protect, that there are drinks for children, and fruits. And only after all that agreed to pass.

The question asked - is this story true?
I assume that it is, because we're talking about Jews...

And therefore there's sort of problem, because You're now in the middle of a major event, and in a real danger, and You're dealing with nuisance. Probably, in order to go through major events - You must deal with nuisance. Without it You're floating, flying, correct?

This is what Rabbi Kook saying here - "a halt, there must be, between the comprehensive perception and the gray reality" - even in a great hour.

Do You want a proof? Today also it is the same way -we experience events, which are greater in value than the exodus of Egypt - and we fight over inconsequential nuisances. 

Beseder?


----------



## rylah

*Who would believe? | Happy and uplifting Aliyah to the Temple Mount during Passover despite obstacles*

I was privileged to make ascend in a large group, to pray and recite the Passover hymn on the Temple Mount • True, there was evidence of Muslim vandalism • There were some difficulties • Compared to previous years, this is a big improvement • We will soon be able to make a pilgrimage to the Temple Mount.

*
*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *The stubbornness at the sea | Rabbi Sherki *
> 
> In the 'Avot D'Rabbi Natan' there's an interesting description in chapter 30, about the splitting of the Red sea. It's written that Egypt chased after Israel, and Israel stood on the sea shore - great distress.
> 
> Mosheh is praying, HaShem tells Mosheh not to pray - open the sea.
> Mosheh opens the sea, You've seen this in Hollywood, amazing.
> You see such a thing the breath stops.You understand that
> You're before a major historic event.
> 
> According to Avot D'Rabbi Natan, Mosheh tells them _'rise up and pass'_, told him '_we won't pass'_. Why? Because it's muddy...You see what's going on here, Egypt behind them, desert full of snakes and scorpions on their right and left. One option to escape is to enter now between the two walls - and they don't want, it's muddy.
> 
> The Middrash says that Mosheh prayed, that the mud dries up - and it dried.
> Told them_ 'rise up and pass'_, told him_ 'we won't pass, it's not smooth'._
> Mosheh prayed and the sea became smooth, told them _'rise up, pass'_
> Told him_ 'correct, but it's not grainy, we'll slip over, it's too straight'._
> Prayed and it became grainy, told them _'rise up and pass'..._
> 
> There, I've counted fifteen requests of Israel, including that there's a roof to protect, that there are drinks for children, and fruits. And only after all that agreed to pass.
> 
> The question asked - is this story true?
> I assume that it is, because we're talking about Jews...
> 
> And therefore there's sort of problem, because You're now in the middle of a major event, and in a real danger, and You're dealing with nuisance. Probably, in order to go through major events - You must deal with nuisance. Without it You're floating, flying, correct?
> 
> This is what Rabbi Kook saying here - "a halt, there must be, between the comprehensive perception and the gray reality" - even in a great hour.
> 
> Do You want a proof? Today also it is the same way -we experience events, which are greater in value than the exodus of Egypt - and we fight over inconsequential nuisances.
> 
> Beseder?



*Narkis and Miri Mesikah - Mosheh (Moses)*

Life spread on the table
It doesn't interest us
You wanted to bring a message
But the wall is standing between us
Everything freezes standing in shadow

You would try more
This heart heard everything
Stubborn stubborn this heart
Wants to get out but the waters
As a wall and no one answers

Quickly
You will be our eyes
So the heart already opens
Everything freezes standing in shadow
Return quickly

He remembers
We stood between walls of water
We saw everything happenning
Now everything stands in shadow
Return quickly, as once You would run an entire desert

Eventually we went out because of You
But You are the last one who didn't see the land
Turning into the ember of our life
You saw a country from afar

Now everything turned into a habit
The yearning already passed
What burned inside the heart remained in You
But for us everything is frozen standing in shadow

Quickly, You will be our eyes...
As once, You would run an entire desert


----------



## rylah

The elder of the Yemenite community passes away at 106 after the Passover Seder.

Rabbi Yosef Gamliel Z"L from Ashkelon, merited to see his 6th generation.















						זקן העדה התימנית נפטר בגיל 106 אחרי ליל הסדר
					

מבזק חדשות בזמן אמת - זקן העדה התימנית נפטר בגיל 106 אחרי ליל הסדר - ערוץ 7 מבזקים מסביב לשעון מחכים לכם באתר




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Herzl at the Western Wall...

*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Mosheh Ben Ari - Anatzel (I'll be saved)

*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*'G-d is great!' - What Jews hear ascending the Temple Mount*

Passover pilgrims at the Temple Mount.

*








						הר הבית חדשות
					

עדכונים וחדשות על הר הבית, הלכות ומאמרים תורניים בנושא.




					har-habait.org
				



*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Liberation of Creativity Of the Soul | Orot HaKodesh - Prophetic School Of Cinema*
> 
> *New thoughts, it's always frightening. As fear, awe, of the renewal...*
> 
> 
> 
> Says HaRav (Kook) :_ "there's an overwhelming of a sort of awe during the the creation of thoughts...an idea rises on the heart, which is a new idea never before existing there, and awe of chaos overwhelms it."_
> 
> And he remains with the raw idea as it is, he remains, the idea exists,
> but he leaves it in a raw form, undeveloped.
> 
> _"Or, that by suppressing of this awe, he asks for himself only one path in this darkness, and the thought doesn't breach all the walls of its imprisonment. Only one distance does it spread heavily, and he responds and gets overwhelmed by the pressure pf the narrow thought._
> 
> 
> 
> _"And creativity, because of that is deficient, while the world, that needs these thought innovators remains gloom, hunger and thirst"_
> 
> Yes, him, that specifically had the opportunity to make this innovation, his fear of his innovation, his decision that this innovation will only cause some small path, merely local specific speech - this cause suffering to the entire world. For the world has been waiting for You, with this new idea, and instead You are afraid of Your new idea.
> 
> Clear till here?






To praise You I wanted and I didn't know how
For my soul I worked and made it an altar
My lust in her I have poured from Your naked lust
Before Your exalted creation standing in silence
Remained desolate light of her eyes as blind
Shall descend into the underworld in quiet immovability

Bless my soul, and awake from sleep,
Your song request, for in it consolation


----------



## rylah

I suggest You read this historic article...









						When blood spills on Passover and Easter, it’s time to build the Temple
					

Opinion: What is Hamas' greatest fear? That Israel will start to build the Temple.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> View attachment 636436


Destroying Palestine is a plan for peace?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Destroying Palestine is a plan for peace?



Are you still trying to convince  me of something?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Are you still trying to convince  me of something?


Not you. You are beyond help.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli goontard in action.*

Occupied Jerusalem - Israeli policeman violently assaults a 10-year-old Palestinian child in Beit Hanina


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli goontard in action.*
> 
> Occupied Jerusalem - Israeli policeman violently assaults a 10-year-old Palestinian child in Beit Hanina



*(QUESTION)*

Then why, in the video, are they apologizing for?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharar,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.



*From small-mindedness to greatness (1) | Rabbi Mosheh Elharar*

Shalom my teachers and my Rabbis, the holy audience we are today at 26th of Nisan 5782.
Our topic today is - a time of small-mindedness and time of greatness.

There's a term in the teaching of Kabalah which is used a lot, of small-mindedness and greatness of mind, a Kabalistic term, and let's try understand it in simple language, and see in our context, as we are in the days between Passover and the Independence Day.

The pages You have to compiled the sources on this topic, on page 111, the Ramhal, Rabbenu Mosheh Hayim Luzato, the genius of the geniuses 250 years ago, from the book 'Derech HaShem' (The Path of HaShem) chapter 4, the Rabbi says: "For immediately after his birth, he is almost all material...", there's no, the intellect doesn't work, a small child sees a candy gets confused. The mind doesn't work, there're also grownups who get confused, but we see something..."

*Student:* Then why "almost" rather than entirely material?

*R. Elharar:* "Almost all material",
with that he has a mind, he has soul, he wears beauty;
"and the intellect barely acts within him." In the Kabbalist language,
the language of the Kaballistic books, at this stage it's called small-mindedness i.e. an infantile human.

"Then as he grows up,
the intellect strengthens
and grows in each person according to his specifications."

As the human grows more, it depends, there're those who don't invest in the intellectual part, there're those who invest in alcohol, beer, and other things, a thus how they end their world in seventy, eighty, ninety years. Each invests in a different area, whether in empowering the mind, reaching intellectual greatness, looking at all things in a wide form, and there're those who all their life are busy with smallmindedness.

*Student: *'Rosh Katan' (small head).
*R. Elharar: *'Rosh Katan' or 'it's too big' - infantile mind.
There're people who take everything in life in a very infantile manner.

In Kabbalistic terms, in Passover there was the greatness of mind, in other words, when in Kaballistic language they want to say there were great miracles and great abundance, it means HaShem flows at the world intellectual greatness. When we see there's much trouble, then HaShem flows at the world small-mindedness. This terminology is used both at the personal level of the human and at the Kabalistic level.

*Student:* There's during Purim, a lot of amusement and all that...and...
*R. Elharar:* Yes, there're those who are stuck only in the amusement, and there're those...

*Student: *But there are also Rabbis who do this.
*R. Elharar: *No problem, but even while a human enjoys an amusement, essentially his mind is connected to "Creator of the world, I have great happiness from what You have done the revolution in...", meaning, his mind is on different things. 

*Student:* As to differ from Passover?
*R. Elharar: *Yes.

*Student:* Passover and Purim are a bit different.
*R. Elharar: *Yes, during Passover there was the greatness of mind at a very high level.
During Puring, also it was...there was Dromita, and after Dromita there was a bit of this...ok.

So this terminology, Ramhal talks about the personal level of each human, but this term applies to the collective of the nation of Yisrael. The nation of Israel was at times of smallmindedness - for example, the Holocaust - it was small-mindedness.

HaShem didn't flow abundance and miracles...they say in the name of Abba Eben, the first foreign minister of the state of Israel, that whoever doesn't see with their eyes that there are miracles every day in the state of Israel, they're not a realist.

Therefore we are today at different times of - intellectual greatness. A completely different terminology exists. Now, there're many lessons, and I've given many lessons about the meaning of this day the Independence Day, and the meaning of the liberation of Jerusalem, endless lessons.

And the story each year repeats itself - 'moment, did they say Hallel with a blessing or Hallel without a blessing? Was it this or that...?' Yes? The disagreement among the Rabbis, also among the people, there's a big difference between a Rabbi whom You see, who's entire writing, his books, his speech - everything is at a great intellectual level. What is intellectual greatness? Someone who knows all the TaNaCh by heart, every comma and dot by heart, all that constantly stands in his mind, including all the Shulhal 'Aruch, Rambam, and the Gmara, he knows everything by heart - straight, and upsidedown, right, left and down.

And he has no personal accounts, when there're personal accounts it is a problem. You can know the truth from here to the latest news, but You have personal accounts that curve everything - as the spies.

The spies as well, were great of the greatest, who's above them?
What does Rabbi  Shim'on Bar Yohay say in the Zohar, why did they speak against the land?

*Student:* An interest.
*R. Elharar:* Interest, what interest?
They knew that when we enter the country, they were no longer leaders.
That's it, a human can be great of the greatest, the moment he has a personal interest, there everything can turn upside down from one end to another. Rashby says they understood that when we enter the land they're no longer leaders, but they can't say that 'we won't be leaders anymore', so cover it in many pretty candies..."But you surpass them all." (Mishley 31)...

Therefore there big difference, for example, HaRav 'Uziel or HaRav Yosef Msas, all the TaNaCh by heart, wake him up at 2 a.m. he'll tell, HaRav Hayim Shoshanah, memory of great holy righteous is blessing, HaRav 'Amram 'Abrobyah, it's the TeNaCh by heart straight and upside down. In the Ashcnaz Yeshivas today they don't study TaNaCh, but these learned, the Sephardic sages, TaNaCh for them is holy of holies.

So HaRav Yosef Msas his entire life awaited to see when it comes wat is written in the book of Daniel, ch. 4 verse 18 and other places, "For twenty-three hundred evenings and mornings; then justified was holy ". The state was founded, he says 'look, Creator of the world, here the vision of the prophets came to reality'. Look what we had in Morocco,   my grandfather was murdered in Morocco, was a wealthy man, in the middle of the marketplace everyone saw and were silent, till these days there're people who were there, very old. Everyone was afraid, didn't dare speak, this is the place You're in.

Someone like HaRav Msas says, wait a moment, "twenty-three hundred", count from the building of the 2nd Temple, wait a moment - this is in action the realization of the vision of the prophets. Two thousand and three hundred is exactly 5708.

Or someone who knows all the Shulhan 'Aruch by heart, also HaRav Yosef Msas also HaRav 'AmRam Abrobyah, who was an exalted holy man, merited to have the holy spirit, clause 428, someone like him says 'here it exactly this', and he has no personal interest, he wasn't interested in anything, what slang do we say 'doesn't count anyone'. There's one who wants to e appointed here so to promote him he will be anti...so he has to keep silent, hide, yes? I'm also by my nature a coward, but I work on it, one has to.

So a person without personal interest, has all the Torah and knows everything, says 'moment, what has the Creator of e world done here?' And there're others, like HaRav David HaCohen Scaly, this holly Rabbi, how's the only one in the entire world who has explained the entire book of Daniel; "time, times, and half a time", now he didn't wait, it wasn't afterward, HaRav Yosef Msas said it after the fact, the state was established, he says 'look, see what is written in the prophets, it's that exactly'. HaRav Scaly was a hundred years prior to that, he says, know what is written in the book of Daniel -  "time, times, and half a time", or "For a time, times, and half a time", seventh and twelfth chapter - this is the liberation of Jerusalem.
A hundred years before it happens.

Or, please bring the Sulhan 'Aruch there, for example, HaRav 'Uziel, he has a great answer. He was told, 'what Independence Day? Look how many problems in the state's court, in the education...', this repeated a lot. The Rabbi says, 'I don't understand what You say', why?

Look how one can read one clause in the Shulhan 'Aruch from a great intellectual perspective, while the grasp of another will be, a mind of cherry, apricot, or whatever we're blessing 'ShehHyyanu' right now.
Here's Shulhan 'Aruch clause 223, "his father dies, blesses 'Judge of the truth". Clause 223.b, 'had he inherited a capital, if doesn't have siblings, also blesses 'ShehHyyanu".

This means...why are You looking at me like this?

*Student: *His father dies, he blesses "ShehHyyanu"?
*R. Elharar:* Ha makes two blessings, not one.
The lawyer, is this the first time You hear this? Look at the stare, wait a moment.

*Student: *Ah, he received an inheritance, that the thing.
*R. Elharar:* The lawyer of the family, received an order that from the moment of passing until the burial, to transfer the 20 million shekel, to the only son in the family, this is the order he received. And You have to notify the son, before the burial service when he does the tearing of the shirt, before that moment You have to tell him that the 20 million were transferred, give him the receipt, before they tear the shirt. In the middle of all this, all the family is about to tear their clothes, the lawyer comes in to ask for a moment, and that the order of inheritance is to notify him now, and give the receipt that the 20 million were transferred to his account - this the order if the father. He asks the burial service what to do, they tell him to either take it now or from the beginning make only one blessing. Now we see he has to make two blessings, the first one 'Judge of the truth', and the second one...










						משה אלחרר – ויקיפדיה
					






					he.wikipedia.org


----------



## rylah

Holocaust survivor holds great-grandchild during circumcision, ​as memorial siren sounds​





For Rabbi Natan Weinberg, a 90-year-old Holocaust survivor,
Thursday's memorial siren was a moment of revival and emotion.

Rabbi Weinberg survived the horrors of the Holocaust before immigrating to Israel,
where he built a family.

The siren sounded as Rabbi Weinberg served as "sandak," holding his 49th great-grandchild as the child underwent the traditional brit milah (circumcision) ceremony.










						Holocaust survivor holds great-grandchild during circumcision, as memorial siren sounds
					

Rabbi Natan Weinberg, a 90-year-old Holocaust survivor, holds his newborn 49th great-grandchild as Holocaust memorial siren sounds.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Ester Rada - Always Stand Up*

And if we could stop before the flood
And correct before already crossing the line
Takes time to see  the cracks in walls
And that the rain penetrated 

And if we could promise kind of change
And fill with light what is not yet off
Maybe now the time to check out
If the sun has risen

And how quickly we forget from the heart
What we haven't felt certainly doesn't hurt
How a moment is here
A moment somewhere there
And moment doesn't exist anymore

Possible to fall so hard on the ground
But eventually always stand up
And how when everything is done of love
Eventually gets out everything curved
Everything curved, how so? How?
Years pass and again everthing  get complicated
Yeah, and how much longer can we guard her?

And if we could only give place to everyone
Live and feel close and good with themselves
We will reach eventually, seeing the shore now together
Possible to fall so hard on the ground, but eventually always stand up


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*Who was Mr Chouchani? | The secret of modern genius*

The many attempts that have been made to tell the story of this unique man have included fascinating attempts to determine his real name. Some of the better-known students of Chouchani included Professor Shalom Rosenberg, who identified him as Hillel Perlmann, finding a reference to him under this name as a unique and exceptionally skilled student of Rabbi Abraham Isaac Kook.

Elie Wiesel, on the other hand, maintains that Chouchani's real name was Mordechai Rosenbaum, a name that he subsequently changed to Mordechai Ben-Shushan, and offers biographical and narrative support for his claim.

The purpose of this article, however, is not to shed light on the character, personality, or real name of M. Chouchani. In fact, in a certain sense, our inability to determine Chouchani's real name serves to validate our attempt to associate the specific—“nameless”—essay under discussion here with this teacher. The true essence of our discussion concerns the manner in which Lévinas portrays Chouchani's character and what we stand to learn from it, not only in terms of his method of Talmudic instruction but also in terms of his spirit as an educator of extraordinary virtue.










						A Philosopher in the Eye of the Storm: Monsieur Chouchani and Lévinas's “Nameless” Essay | AJS Review | Cambridge Core
					

A Philosopher in the Eye of the Storm: Monsieur Chouchani and Lévinas's “Nameless” Essay - Volume 41 Issue 2




					www.cambridge.org


----------



## rylah

*Memorial Day - How do You commemorate a hero soldier whose identity remains a secret? | Interview with Sylvia and Shumel Morano

*


----------



## rylah

*LIVE: Prayer and Celebrations | Independence Day in Jerusalem *

*With Rabbi Oury Sherki, Chief Rabbi David Lau, and Rabbi Yehudah Ben-Yishay

*


----------



## Mindful

#OnThisDay Israel’s first Independence Day Parade passing between Allenby and Ben Yehuda Streets in Tel Aviv, May 4, 1949.
Source: Hans Pinn, Government Press Office.


----------



## rylah

*Israel Independence Day Film Festival 2022 | David Ben-Gurion*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Independence Day - Israeli population nears 10 million​


----------



## rylah

*'Amir Benayoun - Prayer For The Wellbeing Of The State*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Rethinking The Future - Israel's Emerging Cultural Revolution
> 20 years since the passing of Manitou  - What was Manitou?
> A Philosopher? A Rabbi? A Kabalist?*
> 
> Rabbi Oury 'Amos Sherki, student of Manitou
> and founder of The Noahide World Center,
> at the Manitou institute -
> 
> You know, once the French newspapers wrote about Manitou as a "Jewish philosopher",
> to which he exploded with laughter, said '_look what they've said about me'_.
> 
> The clear thing is that Manitou wasn't a Philosopher.
> Also clear above that, is that he wasn't a Rabbi, and it needs explanation.
> 
> He wasn't a Philosopher because he came in the name of G-d's word, the ancient prophecy, the Hebrew prophecy, which he found a way to pass to this generation. He wasn't a Rabbi,
> in the meaning of the Rabbis of the diaspora, he was already after...so what was he?
> 
> So he was_ 'on the way'_, he always said that the human identity is on a journey,
> a journey towards what?  Towards the renewal of the prophetic identity.
> 
> Manitou wasn't a prophet,
> but he was appropriate for that.





rylah said:


> *The Hebrew identity Revolution *
> *Story about the Jewish book shelf | Manitou*
> 
> *Manitou*: I want to tell You a story, maybe I already told some years ago. About 30 years ago, I've heard on the radio, it was specifically before the Passover, an interview with someone, how do You say it on the radio?
> 
> *Student*: Interviewer?
> 
> *Manitou*: Not exactly, You'll understand immediately, and tell me which word should be used.
> 
> He was going to every apartment, typical Israeli homes, and his question was - why Jewish homes have so many books?
> 
> Because it's different from society to society. There are books, but not so much, scholars have libraries, well, book sellers have books, but  among Jews, You enter an apartment and immediately, from the beginning You see books. Also in the rooms, within the rooms of the rooms, there're books.
> 
> So he made a report about this.
> 
> And specifically among the religious, so he went to religious homes and saw these big books, You see the Talmud and all that.
> 
> Then he asked, not only out of curiosity, but irony, he asked the homeowner - _"do You think You'll read this and become wise?"_
> 
> The homeowner answered -_ "Listen habibi, one has to be wise first, to read all this."_


*בס"ד*​​*Rabbi Yehudah Bivas - Torah, science, arms | 170 years now*

Shalom my teachers and Rabbis a holy audience,
we're in the central synagogue of Shlomi,
2nd day of Hol HaMo'ed Pesah.

3 subjects in 25 minutes,
let's see what we can manage,
of course in summarized chapters.

First this year 170 years since the passing of, how was he called, 'noble holy of G-d', that is what they called him. HaRav Yehudah Bivas, this is the wise, HaRav Yehudah Bivas, exactly 170 years since his passing. What is unique about him?

First of all most historians write that he is the grandson of Or HaHayim HaKadosh. What is the meaning of this? Or HaHayim HaKadosh, there's a famous quote of his, about 250 years ago, regarding leaders of Israel who don't motivate the nation of Israel to make 'Aliyah - those leaders of Israel will give the judgment for that, Vayikra 25,25. Most historians write that he is is his grandson from his daughter, in Gibraltar, before he had a Yeshivah in Morocco. Or HaHayim HaKadosh writes, that the troubles Jews suffered there were worse than during the days of Egypt, and there was no other choice but to escape Morocco, they would sneak out the students of the wise, so they can study. Where could they study? In Gibraltar, in his Yeshivah those days, when it was under British protection, there was all the persecution of Morocco, they've murdered Jews without an account.

According to historians, he was the grandson of Or HaHayim HaKadosh. However HaRav Shlomah Dayan, the Rabbi of the Ma'aravi community in Jerusalem, a big student of the wise, wrote books, and he claims he was the grandson of HaRav Yehudah HaLevy, which is a great head of Beit Din in Gibraltar. But what is agreed among all are two main things, this is Rabbi Elkaly who passed in 1878 and this HaRav Yehudah Bivas, it is exactly 170 years since he passed, the first time his picture is painted in color, focus on that...HaRav Yehudah Elkalay met him. And he says 'I was terrified of what I have heard from him', and he didn't want to write exactly what. The thing came it's way, HaRav Yehudah Elkalay calls him a 'noble holy of G-d'. Rabbi Bivas also had a doctorate from the London University,
because he said that Jews need to prepare for 3 things -

First thing Torah.
The second is arms, teach every Jew to hold a weapon.
The third is science. Without science, it is impossible to be a light unto nations.

Student: Is the Jewish nation dumb?
R. Elharar: No, it means the nation of Israel needs to invest in as much as possible in all existing wisdom, regardless of the subject. Torah, science, arms. What was HaRav Yehudah Elkalay terrified about?

Torah, I understand, ok we study Torah.
Science? In such terms saying 'every Jews', without it impossible to be a light unto nations.
Till now we had the Iron Dome, now we're developing something different, unlike anywhere, a laser that is cheaper and further reaching, in terms we are yet to grasp.

Brauch HaShem,
they are developing this very quickly,
we are the only country having this technology.

Torah, science, arms - what scared them?
It was the Ottoman rule those days, he was going through Europe in regions under the Ottoman rule, to call for arms 170 years ago meant rebellion against the Turkish Sultan. Meaning death, no jokes, so he was terrified. And this we only know through other sources, 170 years since his passing, and he talked about it everywhere.

One of his greatest students is, of course,HaRav 'Uziel, the student of HaRav Elkalay.
Rabbi Yehudah Bivas - 170 years, Rabbi Yehudah Elkalay - 1878, Rabbi 'Uziel - 1953,
this is the line of the sages.

As You know Rabbi 'Uziel, You have heard this countless times, all First To Zion after him, since this institution of the First To Zion was established, admit there was no greater First To Zion as he was.
This is the way of the wise, the tradition of these three wise, this is agreed upon all.

These two things, Torah - science -arms, 'noble holy of G-d'.
There's an argument whether he was the grandson of Or HaHayim Hakadosh, unclear whether he is his grandson, or the grandson of HaRav Yehudah HaLevi, the great judge and student of the wise in Gibraltar.

This is one subject.
The second subject, and we'll do it shortly
because this Passover we have to do a lot of things.


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Military Forces begin the largest exercise in history 
"Fire Chariots" | Simulation of war on multiple fronts*

Context - a week after the start of the war in Ukraine, the top members of Hamas traveled to Lebanon for consultations with Nasrallah, after which Nasrallah traveled to Iran. Now it turns out that Russia is leaving Syria because it has deployed forces for Ukraine and Iran is left to fully take over Syria, filling the vacuum left by Russia.

Not to underestimate the Islamist incitement about "the end of Al-Aqsa",
the main reason Hamas have launched into attacks is that they feel something happening,
fateful days are approaching, and there is a strategic change that soon will lead to a major war,
perhaps the biggest since 1973.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharary,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.



*'Amir Benayoun - Nitzaht Iti HaKol (Won with me everything)*

I am fortune to have You
Always You are playing
Always complete in Yourself
Blessed You are caressing the strings of Your voice
What a fortune

What a fortune that there is You
You understand me and You show me myself
Excited like a child indulging in You, and then I stay

At the end of each night I come
The secrets of Your modesty You let me learn
And You have are merciful to me like mother
And You are winning with me everything

Great fortune that there is You
I am immersed in the hidden of You, love what is revealed
I am slave to Your wisdom, and nothing in You is restrained
What a fortune with You, at the end of each night I come...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Normal Prophecy | Human Virtue*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we talk about true human virtue.
> 
> There bears the question, whether the prophecy is a bonus or is it normal?
> It's usually said among simple people, that a human is a wise creature, sometimes there are people who get the virtue of a bonus - they're prophets. But that it's not needed, the main thing is to be wise and righteous.
> 
> However, in Torah You see it's not thus. That when the Holy Be Blessed created Adam, spoke to him. If so prophecy is in human nature. This is the original level, and the absence of prophecy is the corrupt state.
> 
> Since there have already passed on us two thousand years, without prophecy, it means our world is corrupt very much. It is a  scandal that there is no prophecy, how come? For the reason that it's allegedly unfair - to take someone, throw him into the world and tell him to get along on his own, I don't talk to You. Wait a moment, what am I to do here at all? Tel me anything? Has to be that will inform him, who threw him here, what He wants here.
> 
> Say, alright He did it once, gave Torah, as well we have enough information, already almost getting along.
> Not sure, not sure we get along so well.
> 
> However, even if there's clear instruction, everything is written, but some dialogue, anything face to face... What is this that You shut me the windows? Not pretty, the feeling is terrible for the human. For a human is a personality, he is not only an entity, and since he's a personality he wants to stand before a personality, someone who talks to him.
> 
> Therefore it's possible to say, the absence of prophecy is abnormal, and say even more than that - the speech is the foundation of the moral structure of the soul, if there's no speech there's no morality, and the relationship between the Creator and the created is a moral standing, therefore there must be prophecy. Meaning, speech.
> 
> Here's to explain more what is prophecy.
> The first rule to know what is prophecy, this is how Rabbi Ashkenazi used to explain it, the first principle is to know there's no such thing today. Meaning if You don't notice the absence of prophecy, You don't know what it is. Because You'll start comparing it to sorts of inspiration, religious experience, emotion, and philosophy, but it's not that. Prophecy is neither emotion, philosophy, or religious experience, nor mystics, then what is it? Prophecy is God's speech to the human - the fact that God speaks to the human.
> 
> It's not connected at all to what according to foreign tounges, is explained, as revealing of future, because according to this, the meteorological service is a prophet, a false prophet nonetheless but a prophet. And thus required to understand that sometimes God wants to tell humanity what is going to be in the future, alright,  and this is what He is talking about. Sometimes wants to speak to him, tell him how are you? "And HaShem appeared before him in Aloney Mamre" - what do our sages say about this - 'came to visit the ill'. Didn't come to tell him anything, 'came to visit the ill'.
> 
> *Student: The content of the speech is the visit? Sort of speech?*
> Yea, a sort of speech, but the speech doesn't have to be in words.
> For example, sometimes I'm silent and You understand what I want, correct? Meaning the speech is not always through words, rather there's a delivery of intent and will from the One to another.
> 
> *Student: can You give an example of the essence of intent and will?*
> There can be a message of friendship, how Rambam says, there can be a prophecy for the purpose of widening the consciousness of the prophet. And that's enough, no need for more than that.
> 
> The idea that we got used to, from the  TaNaCh, to prophets being sent over, You should know it was an innovation. According to Rambam the first in history who was a sent over prophet  - was Mosheh, before there was no such thing.
> 
> *Student: Avraham?*
> Avraham, HaShem spoke to him, spoke to-him, didn't send him to anyone, didn't send Avraham to tell anyone anything. Therefore when for the first time Mosheh told Pharaoh, that HaShem told me to tell you to do, Pharaoh says he's never heard such a thing. "Who is HaShem that I shall obey by His voice?". As to say - this is a very serious question. You want me to listen, obey the voice, but I don't know Him. Would He talk to me directly, alright, but He didn't, "who is HaShem that I obey by His voice? I didn't know HaShem and won't send over Israel" - Pharaoh's is totally rational. Usually, the Pharaoh is seen as a sort of wicked caricature, he was indeed wicked, but as a sort of stubborn, which is not, he wants clarification.
> 
> So the question - what is prophecy.
> One of the things that testify to prophecy as a historic fact, is the fact that it interrupted, something that stops, a sign that it used to be. As the proof that the small prince existed, is that he wanted a sheep, whoever wants a sheep, means he exists - but if we get into it it's really true.
> 
> The stopping of prophecy caused in its footsteps, a significant spiritual crisis in the entire humanity. The feeling that the human stands in a world emptied of the Godly spread all over the entire culture. In Greece especially, and Persia and India and China and the nation of Israel. Them main centers of culture.
> 
> You see that the Greeks suddenly feel that they're in a new world, that they need to fill with content. Suddenly there start religions in the world. The religion of Zarathustra in Persia, of Budha in India, of Lau Tze and Confucious, if You can call that religion in China. Suddenly the world starts a reset, starting anew. If You need to start over, sign that something happened. At the same time in Israel, there starts the project of the great Knesset.
> 
> *Student: Are You saying that before that everyone believed in the prophecy of Israel?*
> No, before that all the world was in touch with the Godly and received the Godly light, whether in the purified form in Israel, or in a fragmented form through idol worship.
> 
> *Student: Even when they served a foreign service (idols)?*
> Of course, what is a foreign service, it is a service of HaShem, in a foreign form, but it's a service of HaShem. How does the prophet say: "From the rising of the sun till its setting, My Name is great among the nations, and in every place burnt and offered for My Name and a pure offering, for great is My Name among the nations, said HaShem the Lord of Hosts".
> 
> Amazing, "great is My Name among the nations", but it's an idol-worshipping world entirely, "from the rising of the sun till its setting", but God says they serve Me, they don't know they serve Me, but they serve Me.
> 
> Meaning the Godly presence was well felt, giving birth to its stories; The mythology, was a specific form of inner certainty, there was no alternative, aside from prophets of Israel, who were considered totally insane saying there shouldn't be idol service, what happened to them - the entire world knows there are gods. Why does the world know? Because this was the reality, the world felt it.
> 
> *Student: This is why there's the similarity?*
> Yes, this is also why there's a stylistic similarity between the prophets of Israel and those who worshipped idols.
> 
> *Student: Like what?*
> For example in the academy they love this, the Gilgamesh stories and the flood story, there's the twenty-ninth song in Psalms which is similar to a Cana'anite song to Ba'al and etc. They do Zimmes from these in the university, but it's much logical, speaking the language of the era.
> 
> That's why in the period of prophecy, there wasn't a single atheist in the world, because the atheist was crazy, how can You say there is no God when we meet Him. Meaning the interruption of prophecy - caused a deep identity crisis around the 5th century BC.
> 
> Such a  transition testifies to the existence of prophecy in ancient days.



*Independence Day 5724 | Cutting of first stones for the Temple *

Professional stonemason teaches • Stonemasonry tools at the 'Hurvah' plaza in the Jewish Quarter • All passers-by ask and are interested • Another personal partnership in the mitzvah 'And make me a temple' • Excitement!


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Beit Midrash - Despite restrictions Independence Day ascension has more than doubled since last year | Practicing the burning of the 'Omer offering | Routine at Newest Revival *









*











The happiness of Mitzvah after ascending the Temple Mount*










						הר הבית חדשות
					

עדכונים וחדשות על הר הבית, הלכות ומאמרים תורניים בנושא.




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah

Israel's Olympic medalist Sasson retires - Archysport
					

AJN Agency.- Israeli Olympic medalist Ori Sasson will announce his retirement from competitive judo on Thursday, Israeli media reported Tuesday afternoon. The 31-year-old judoka will hold a press conference to conclude his successful career, which is highlighted by two bronze medals at the 2016...



					www.archysport.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Independence Day 5724 | Cutting of first stones for the Temple *
> 
> Professional stonemason teaches • Stonemasonry tools at the 'Hurvah' plaza in the Jewish Quarter • All passers-by ask and are interested • Another personal partnership in the mitzvah 'And make me a temple' • Excitement!


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*The genius from Gaza envelope, among 120 soldiers who received the Medal of Excellence from Pres. Herzog on the Day of Independence*

Corporal 'Ido 'Uziyahu (19) from Moshav Ein HaBesor in the Eshkol Regional Council, has not yet served in the IDF for a year, but has already made a difference. The young man, who decided to volunteer for the IDF, developed a system for managing and storing information in the Southern Command. Today (Thursday), in a ceremony to be held at the President's House, he will be one of 120 men and women soldiers who will receive a medal of excellence from the President and Chief of Staff on the occasion of the 74th Independence Day of the State of Israel.






Ido, who was born and raised in the Gaza Strip, excels in the field of computers. In the eighth grade, he joined a mathematics project at Ben-Gurion University in Be'er Sheva, studied in a science class and excelled in every field. His childhood and adolescence passed in the shadow of the security situation in the Gaza Envelope and red color alarms and explosions were their soundtrack. Precisely because of this, his desire to volunteer in the IDF grew, even though he was exempt from it.

His parents, Moran and Roi Uziyahu, said: "Ido was brilliant when he was a baby. We realized from an early age that he was a genius, and as he grew up it manifested itself in many areas. We always educated him to love the country and it really stuck with him. Ido does everything for the country and society. Of himself and just wants to do more and more. "






Another volunteer, who will make history today, is Sergeant Gal Shabi, a 24-year-old from Yavneh, a young man with a mild intellectual disability who will receive the President's Medal of Excellance. He is the first to receive the President's Outstanding Medal from 900 "uniformed soldiers" of the "Hand for the Special Child" organization, which integrates young people with special needs at IDF bases throughout the country.

Gal began his career in the IDF at the age of 20 as a volunteer in the "Large Uniforms" program. Gal Shabi is doing his military service in the Arad camp of the Home Front Command in Yehud as a warehouseman.

Gal has a twin brother who served as an officer in the Iron Dome battery, and a little sister who recently enlisted as a medical officer. He is a permanent signatory at the base. "






Another soldier who will receive the President's Outstanding Medal is Sergeant S. from Unit 8200, who immigrated from Iran. "As a child in Iran, immigrating to Israel was a seemingly impossible task," he said, "I could not imagine the excellence I would receive in the president's house in my wildest dreams."






When he was four years old, S.'s family decided to fulfill his grandfather's dream and immigrate to Israel, after years of alienation from society and the regime. "Every holiday we would remember Jerusalem in Iran. If the government had known about our dream of immigrating to Israel, we would not have been able to get a foot beyond the borders of the country," S. said. "We lived there with dignity and friendship with the neighbors, but we always felt unwanted, that this is not our country."

When S. reached the age of enlistment he expressed a desire to serve a meaningful service. With his great affinity for the language and his deep familiarity with Persian culture, S. enlisted for the position of wireless in Unit 8200. My job is to match armament to purpose - the deep familiarity with language and culture allows me to bring quality intelligence that influences our understanding of reality on the other side and plays a huge role in defending the country. I get up every morning with a smile on my face knowing that I am making a huge contribution to the security of the country I dreamed of immigrating to. "









						הגאון מעוטף עזה יקבל אות הצטיינות מהנשיא: אלו 120 החיילים המצטיינים
					

רב"ט עידו עוזיהו, שגדל בצל האזעקות, התנדב לצה"ל ותרם בתחום המחשבים כדי לחולל מהפך בפיקוד הדרום. סמל גל שאבי, שנולד עם מוגבלות שכלית קלה, התעקש להתנדב וכעת רוצה להתגייס לקבע. ס' עלה מאיראן ותורם מיכולותיו בפרסית בחיל המודיעין. היום הם יקבלו אות הצטיינות: "זה שיא השיאים"




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Exodus politics | Leaven breaks Yemina's coalition | Abbas' party Islamic council announces resignation from Knesset*
> 
> *Coalition Member Mansour 'Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount*
> 
> Following the Islamic Shura Council's hearing, the RA'AM party announced the  resignation
> of its membership in the coalition and also in the Knesset until further notice - in protest
> of the "Israeli aggression on the Al-Aqsa Mosque"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coalition Member Mansour Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount
> 
> 
> "If the security forces' activity in the blessed al-Aqsa Mosque is not stopped immediately, I see myself outside the coalition."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> רע"מ הודיעו: מקפיאים את חברותנו בקואליציה ובכנסת - סרוגים
> 
> 
> סרוגים | לאחר דיון החירום של מועצת השורא, מפלגת רע"מ הודיעה על הקפאת חברותה בקואליציה וגם בכנסת עד להודעה חדשה - זאת במחאה על "התוקפנות הישראלית על מסגד אל-אקצא"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.srugim.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











						Channel 13 News poll: Religious Zionism Party is the third largest in the Knesset
					

Yamina wins eight seats and Ra'am does not pass the electoral threshold. The Likud has 36 seats.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Largest number of 'Olim in 2 decades have arrived this past year​Some 38,000 new immigrants have arrived in Israel since Independence Day 2021, including thousands of families and young olim who came to build their future, integrating into programs supported by the Jewish Agency and the Aliyah and Integration Ministry, the Jewish Agency reported Sunday. They will mark their first Independence Day as Israelis this week.

That represents the highest number of olim in the past two decades and is due, in part, to the wave of immigrants who have arrived during the war in Ukraine, mostly in rescue operations conducted by the Jewish Agency in cooperation with the International Fellowship of Christians and Jews, the Jewish Agency said.

The olim were housed at hotels in Israel with assistance from the Aliyah and Integration Ministry. Thousands more from around the world have arrived this year in the shadow of the coronavirus crisis, which has increased interest in aliyah.

About half of the olim are from Ukraine and Russia, while some 4,000 came from the US and 3,700 from France, the Jewish Agency said. More than 1,000 came from Belarus and Argentina, more than 700 from the UK, 600 from South Africa, 500 from Brazil, 400 from Canada and fewer from Australia, Germany, Belgium, Chile, Italy and other countries, it said.

In addition, olim from Ethiopia arrived as part of Operation Tzur Israel, which is expected to be renewed soon by the Jewish Agency and the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.













						Largest number of olim in 2 decades have arrived this past year
					

Thousands more from around the world have arrived this year in the shadow of the coronavirus crisis, which has increased interest in aliyah.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Over 42,000 new olim to celebrate their 1st Independence Day in Israel
					

Some 488 immigrants came to Israel this year as volunteer soldiers, mostly from the United States and Britain. Many of them were integrated into special programs for lone soldiers.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Israel - India - Pakistan | News Updates*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli forces beat mourners carrying Abu Akleh’s body​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli forces beat mourners carrying Abu Akleh’s body​



Let me understand - they've dug her out for another 'funeral',
3 days after she was buried, preventing the investigation.
Only so her coffin can be used as a prop
in this al Jazeera provocation?

Should use this when
advertising for employees.


----------



## rylah

*MK Meirav Ben Ari - 'I do not express sorrow over the death of Sheerin Abu A'aqla, but over the death of No'am Raz. The matter went out of proportion'
| 'Meet the Press' with Rinah Mazliah*


----------



## rylah

*It happens again - Iranian athlete "disappears" during the World Championship.
Believed that she defected and planned a new life in another country

*

Iranian weightlifter Yakta Jamali, only 17, "disappeared" yesterday (Thursday) during the last day of the World Youth Championship in Crete, with the team leaders believing that she has defected and is planning a new life in another country, similar to judoka said Moulay.

Iranian media reported that Jamali "left the team hotel without informing anyone." Officials at Iran's National Weightlifting Federation (IRIWF) spoke with Jamali's family, but no whereabouts were reported.

"I do not know what happened," IRIWF vice president Zahara Puramin told IRNA.

"Many believe she, like many before her, took the opportunity to leave Iran," the Iranwire website said. Several members of the delegation stayed in Greece to look for her.

Jamali is considered the most successful athlete in the short history of weightlifting for women in Iran, having become the first world medalist of her country last year, when she won the bronze at the Uzbekistan Youth World Championships.

In the past year she has participated in three world championships, for young women (up to age 20) and one in youth (up to 17), and has won a total of three medals. In Crete she won a silver medal in the hoisting style weighing 87 kg, and finished in fourth place overall.









						שוב זה קורה: ספורטאית איראנית "נעלמה" במהלך אליפות העולם ביוון | ישראל היום
					

עקבותיה של מרימת המשקולות יקטה ג'מאלי, בת 17 בלבד, "נעלמו" במהלך יומה האחרון של אליפות העולם לנוער בכרתים • על הדיווחים, ראשי הנבחרת מאמינים כי ערקה ומתכננת חיים חדשים במדינה אחרת, בדומה לסיפור של הג'ודוקא סעיד מולאי




					www.israelhayom.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'BeHar' | The Economics of Liberty *

The most surprising best-selling book in 2014 was French economist Thomas Piketty’s _Capital in the Twenty-First Century_[1] – a dense 700-page-long treatise on economic theory backed by massive statistical research – not the usual stuff of runaway literary successes.

Much of its appeal was the way it documented the phenomenon that is reshaping societies throughout the world: in the current global economy, inequalities are growing apace. In the United States between 1979 and 2013, the top one per cent saw their incomes grow by more than 240 per cent, while the lowest fifth experienced a rise of only 10 per cent.[2] More striking still is the difference in capital income from assets such as housing, stocks and bonds, where the top one per cent have seen a growth of 300 per cent, and the bottom fifth have suffered a fall of 60 per cent. In global terms, the combined wealth of the richest 85 individuals is equal to the total of the poorest 3.5 billion – half the population of the world.[3]

Picketty’s contribution was to show why this has happened. The market economy, he argues, tends to makes us more and less equal at the same time: more equal because it spreads education, knowledge and skills more widely than in the past, but less equal because over time, especially in mature economies, the rate of return on capital tends to outpace the rate of growth of income and output. Those who own capital assets grow richer, faster than those who rely entirely on income from their labour. The increase in inequality is, he says, “potentially threatening to democratic societies and to the values of social justice on which they are based.”

This is the latest chapter in a very old story indeed. Isaiah Berlin made the point that not all values can co-exist – in this case, freedom and equality.[4] You can have one or the other but not both: the more economic freedom, the less equality; the more equality, the less freedom. That was the key conflict of the Cold War era, between capitalism and communism. Communism lost the battle. In the 1980s, under Ronald Reagan in America, Margaret Thatcher in Britain, markets were liberalised, and by the end of the decade the Soviet Union had collapsed. But unfettered economic freedom produces its own discontents, and Picketty’s book is one of several warning signs.

All of this makes the social legislation of parshat Behar a text for our time, because the Torah is profoundly concerned, not just with economics, but with the more fundamental moral and human issues. What kind of society do we seek? What social order best does justice to human dignity and the delicate bonds linking us to one another and to God?






Read more -








						The Economics of Liberty (Behar, Covenant & Conversation)
					

From the blog of Jonathan Sacks at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*The 1st soldier to ascend the Temple Mount during the Six-Day war*
*Despite Hamas threats and the Nakba day - Ascending the Temple Mount
 | Temple Mount Yeshivah News*





*








						הר הבית חדשות - התרגשות אחרי 55 שנה | החייל הראשון שעלה להר הבית בששת הימים
					

בששת הימים נכנסתי באקראי להר הבית, בטעות ובלי לשים לב • רצתי לכותל ובטעות עליתי להר הבית דרך שער המוגרבים • תוך סערת הקרבות לא הספקתי להתרגש • היום עליתי בפעם הראשונה מאז ואני מאוד מתרגש • כואב לראות את הר הבית בחורבנו • שמעון יצחק (שיץ) משוחח בהר הבית עם הרב אריה ליפו




					har-habait.org
				











						הר הבית חדשות - וּמִקְדָּשִׁי תִּירָאוּ | עולים להר הבית לקיים את המצווה
					

מורא מקדש - לא ניתן לקיים את המצווה מרחוק • העולים להר הבית מקיימים את המצווה




					har-habait.org
				






*


----------



## rylah

*Police - 'The Flag March this year will be organized as planned' 
| "Ra'am won't like it", is this the next storm?*

*MK's Ben-Gvir, May Golan, and other members of Knesset,
organize to join the Flag March on Jerusalem Day.*










						הסערה הבאה? חברי כנסת מתכוונים להשתתף בריקוד הדגלים ביום ירושלים - TOV אקטואליה יהודית
					

ברע"מ לא יאהבו את זה: ח"כ בן גביר, מאי גולן וח"כים נוספים מהציונות הדתית הודיעו כי הם




					tovnews.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Exodus politics | Leaven breaks Yemina's coalition | Abbas' party Islamic council announces resignation from Knesset*
> 
> *Coalition Member Mansour 'Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount*
> 
> Following the Islamic Shura Council's hearing, the RA'AM party announced the  resignation
> of its membership in the coalition and also in the Knesset until further notice - in protest
> of the "Israeli aggression on the Al-Aqsa Mosque"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coalition Member Mansour Abbas: Non-Muslims Must Stay Out of Temple Mount
> 
> 
> "If the security forces' activity in the blessed al-Aqsa Mosque is not stopped immediately, I see myself outside the coalition."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> רע"מ הודיעו: מקפיאים את חברותנו בקואליציה ובכנסת - סרוגים
> 
> 
> סרוגים | לאחר דיון החירום של מועצת השורא, מפלגת רע"מ הודיעה על הקפאת חברותה בקואליציה וגם בכנסת עד להודעה חדשה - זאת במחאה על "התוקפנות הישראלית על מסגד אל-אקצא"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.srugim.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





rylah said:


> Channel 13 News poll: Religious Zionism Party is the third largest in the Knesset
> 
> 
> Yamina wins eight seats and Ra'am does not pass the electoral threshold. The Likud has 36 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



*El'ad against Police measures following terror attacks*


----------



## rylah

Making sustainability more than just a trend​


The fashion industry is one of the most resource-intensive industries in the world: it’s the second-highest water-consuming industry, it uses a great deal of energy to power a plethora of processes, and it utilizes a large number of plants.

_'Sustainable on-demand fashion'_ is being demanded by fashion’s next generation of consumers, which requires a rapid transformation of traditional supply chain and production methods to reach net-zero goals. '_Digitization of fashion'_ is a revolution that is long overdue and requires innovators!

Read more -








						Making sustainability more than just a trend - Start-Up Nation Central Blog
					

Start-Up Nation Central, the Climate Solutions Prize, and Kornit Digital are calling on Israeli technologists, founders, and innovators of all kinds to apply their solutions to these challenges facing the fashion industry.




					blog.startupnationcentral.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> Let me understand - they've dug her out for another 'funeral',
> 3 days after she was buried, preventing the investigation.
> Only so her coffin can be used as a prop
> in this al Jazeera provocation?
> 
> Should use this when
> advertising for employees.



What a beautiful religion.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*Landmark Passover Offering Practice |Rabbi Sherki*

Shalom to everybody, my respected, each to their respect - today we are expressing longings.
Also those who don't believe in the realization of the longings immediately, should be longing,
even more, to hope for the realization of the longings in the future.

*But what future? *
As much closer.

But what are we longing for?
In the exodus of Egypt it is said " Attribute and take yourself a passover offering" (Shemot 12,21), our sages taught 'pull your hands from foreign service' (see Rashi, according to Midrash Halachah) . What is  'foreign service' ('Avodah Zarah)? Whichever enslaves the human. On the other hand, the service of HaShem is that which liberates the human.

As Rabbi Yehudah HaLevi said - 'Servant of HaShem only he is free'.

Currently, the world is in a deep moral crisis.
The entire world doesn't believe in the possibility
to turn this world into Paradise upon Earth, despite today's
 technology and resources at our disposal, it's needed for the human
to have faith in the ability to overcome his dark inclinations, only when a human
believes in his liberty. The human who's really free, has faith more in the good urge,
rather than the bad inclination. And the beginning of liberation from the bad inclination,
which began with the initial rebellion against 'Avodah Zarah - was the offering of Passover.

One who longs for the bringing forth the offering of  Passover,
is longing for true liberty. It's the longing for the renewal of
the man force that is capable to correct the entire world
in G-d's kingdom.

Therefore we are not working today,
G-d forbid for 'primitive service', return to
service that has supposedly been outdated.

We are indeed progressing forward towards the
renewal of the human liberty in its fullest stature.

Thank You very much.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharary,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.





rylah said:


> *Narkis -  'Im Savi *
> 
> As Avraham Avinu
> Who counted stars at night,
> Who called to his Creator from the furnace
> Who bound his son - was my grandfather
> 
> The same complete faith
> Inside the flame,
> And the same dewy glance
> And waves soft beard
> 
> Outside fell the snow
> Outside they roared:
> "There's no judgement and there's no judge"
> And in his cracked room, the shattered
> Angels sing about Jerusalem of the above



*Pe'er Tasi - Ein Lean Lahzor (Nowhere To Return)*

Everyone said it was good but I felt bad
I have found myself in a caravan
Notice how everything messes up here
Come breathe with me more of the spoiled air
Look how everything trembles spilling into the seas

The waves move forward
And I move backward
We also certainly break on the shore
When the wind is beneath me
Then I fly the furthest
Let us dive together
Breathe deep

Say no,
There's nowherem,
Nowhere to return

And it is a bit frightening
To look at the mountain top
Big cloud covers the way back

Jump head first into the waters
Keeping only one eye open
Pour out the heart like wine
From song to song a bit each time
Lying to myself how well I am
Remaining not alone but lonely
Last breath we shall rise with the wave
And breathe of some more spoiled air

The waves move forward, and I move back
Say no, nowhere, there is nowhere to return

**


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*בס"ד*​


rylah said:


> *Liberation of Creativity Of the Soul | Orot HaKodesh - Prophetic School Of Cinema*
> 
> *New thoughts, it's always frightening. As fear, awe, of the renewal...*
> 
> **
> 
> Says HaRav (Kook) :_ "there's an overwhelming of a sort of awe during the the creation of thoughts...an idea rises on the heart, which is a new idea never before existing there, and awe of chaos overwhelms it."_
> 
> And he remains with the raw idea as it is, he remains, the idea exists,
> but he leaves it in a raw form, undeveloped.
> 
> _"Or, that by suppressing of this awe, he asks for himself only one path in this darkness, and the thought doesn't breach all the walls of its imprisonment. Only one distance does it spread heavily, and he responds and gets overwhelmed by the pressure pf the narrow thought.
> 
> 
> "And creativity, because of that is deficient, while the world, that needs these thought innovators remains gloom, hunger and thirst"_
> 
> Yes, him, that specifically had the opportunity to make this innovation, his fear of his innovation, his decision that this innovation will only cause some small path, merely local specific speech - this cause suffering to the entire world. For the world has been waiting for You, with this new idea, and instead You are afraid of Your new idea.
> 
> Clear till here?
> **





rylah said:


> *Israeli upcoming cultural revolution - Hebrew perspective on the Matrix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Superman Circumcised? (with Roy Schwartz) | VISION | The Next Stage
> 
> 
> Discussion with Roy Schwartz: Do today's popular superheroes express deep Jewish values, internal struggles & aspirations for a better world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hebrew Perspective on The Matrix | VISION Magazine
> 
> 
> One can find teachings from the people of Israel's ancient prophets and sages woven into many of the themes expressed in the Matrix films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visionmag.org





rylah said:


> *Israel Independence Day Film Festival 2022 | David Ben-Gurion*



*Faith and arts | Can arts, and cinema be tools for correcting the world?*

*Moderator: *The words 'faith' and 'art' come essentially from the same root ('Emounah' and 'Omanout'), I would like to hear Your point of view. Generally and as a tool to correct the world, is it capable, what is the ability of art to influence, and can the spirit receive actual tools, to influence us all?

*R. Sherki:* Good evening, it was really interesting.

The 2nd movie talked about everything except God.
In a certain sense, it can be said that also the 1st movie,
deals with what the Israeli nation likes to discuss - the orthodox.

Where is God here I haven't found, that's correct.
But it's very interesting, I think that cinema is overall
the technological development of theater, despite disciplines
being difficult to see as parallel. But the basic intuition of cinema,
I think it started with theater, and we can't forget that theater was - a religious ceremony.

As to say, when it began in Greece, not only were they offering a sacrifice before the show,
we can see it today in the ancient theater in Beit Shean, there is a place You see an altar, on which they'd sacrifice at the beginning of the show. But the characters were, initially from the mythology, meaning mostly gods. What is interesting is that the gods didn't arrive at the scene, those who arrived were actors, to play the role of the gods. It is possible to definitely say that the longing at the foundation of theater -is the longing that the gods to arrive.

Imagine that instead of an actor playing Hamlet, suddenly Hamlet arrives. 
This can happen if the actor gets a little crazy, at the end of the play, 
and keeps thinking he's Hamlet.

*Moderator:* There's this theme in a Woody Allen movie.

*R.Sherki:* Yes, the question is, why is there no theater in Jewish tradition?
Essentially it begins the moment that God ceases revealing, and the first 
theater play in the TaNaCh is the Megilah story, the Megilah of Ester.
There are characters each playing role that is not theirs,
it's not them truly. Not by chance, all the plays
in the nation of Israel came from Purim.

Why not before? Why is that a Greek creation?
I understand it so, because in our play the actor was God Himself,
meaning He arrived. There is no one playing Mosheh, Mosheh is there.

From then on, it's very difficult to live with the fundamental sense, the classic
Jewish experience was that we are the subjects of revelation. This is exactly the opposite of the fundament sense at the basis of the Greek worldview, which later developed into Philosophy, this is later, but already began in the era of mythology, the sense that the human is fighting for independence before God, it can be said. for autonomy. 

And to this we should add, You've talked about it, 'shall not make statues or any graven image' - the fear of the visual. So much that when a Jew wants to express his inner world, closes the eyes and says 'Shma'a', meaning there's a clear preference for the acoustic over the visual. 

With that, there's a series of commandments having to do with sight.
To see the candles of Hanukah or the Hadar fruit 'and you shall take for you' (Vayikra 23),
there's a requirement that the fruit is beautiful, and pleasant aesthetically, there is this dimension. Interesting that the holidays of Sukkot and Hanuka are coming after the holiday of Rosh HaShanah when the person has to hear the sound of Shofar. 

So clearly there's a sort of tension. Once I was asked to write an article about the 'theater of revelation'.
People asked me - we want to be creators, essentially the stood before the question You're rising, about how can we speak about spiritual matters, etc., without getting into pagan symbolism...something like that. Given I'm neither in cinema nor in theater, I'm not an artist, but I've said regarding the goals, a thing that has to be clear - the challenge of the Hebrew creativity when dealing with spiritual matters, is to know to express this tension.

Meaning, essentially, how to be messed up. As to say, probably Jewish existence is a complicated existence, there're even some who define it as a mental illness or paranoia of a paranoid who is right because he is really being chased. So clearly if You want to express something that the prophetic tradition wants to talk about - then you have to give place to this complex.

It is possible that the helicopter theme is connected to this.
Meaning, You want (Psalm 121) - "I shall raise my eyes, from where comes my rescue, my rescue from HaShem" - really comes a helicopter. And You know that this helicopter is not what You have been expecting, but this is the messanger You've been expecting.

Many times, our critical artists, speak in terms with which I very much identify.
When I read writings by atheists or haters of religion, I feel that I'm meeting here Rabbi Kook. Meaning the criticism arising in the depth of Judaism against its pseudo-pagan images,
or almost pagan, that express themselves in the religious institution, etc., I don't want to play into the politically correct of being against the religious institution, that isn't my interest.
But in many times there's in this, say artistic rebellion - something seeking to meet God truly.

If I'm allowed a story, I was once interviewed with Prof. Caro Schtranger Z"L, who was my friend and foe at the same time, he was an 'x-religious'. By the way, very interesting to see this creation of this 'ex-religious' world, I think it's very connected to the artistic world, and maybe this is the more creative part of the Israeli society, the ex-religious part searching for itself. So prof. Schtranger was discussing wit me a question, there was a nice moderator who asked - "Is there or isn't there God?".

Prof. Schtranger answered - there's no.
_'Rabbi Sherki what do You say'_ - I said there's no.
So the moderator was a bit confused, how do we continue.
Because I've told him - the God which You want me to say is there, is not my God. 

Therefore I had to say 'there's no'.

To sum in a word - an artist seeking to speak about spirituality - truly,
to know how to be complex.

*Moderator:* But essentially the place of every cinema character, is the place of a conflict?

*R. Sherki:* I don't know, there're such cute movies, about a hero, the prince on the white horse coming to rescue Cinderella, get real, these are not missing.

*Moderator:* Do You think there is anything in the sitting itself, in a dark hall, the cinema or the theater? Takes us to a different experience, because part of our senses turns off, opening from within? I don't know, because of less stimulus?

*R. Sherki:* Look, if tho be a psychoanalyst, I will say that that is a 'womb experience'.
Meaning, to return to some dark enclosed place, and there watch over the world.
This is essentially nostalgia for the mother's womb, we can say.

Then maybe it is the place of a new creation.
To say, I'm entering and exiting from there to a new world.
There is a sort of magic in it...though it's always possible to criticize
the passive aspect in the longing and watching, and alike, it's nothing new.
There is always a danger in the essence of the term - entertainment.

Once I was at a lesson of some Rabbi, who was talking about culture.
So he saw that the students didn't understand what he was talking about.
Then he asked - tell me what is culture? These were secular students.

So they said - culture is what You do when You have time". 
The difference between culture and pastime. Thus even here, 
if we're looking for entertainment, or a place for a date this evening, 
then we're missing something, there's this danger, but this, I am not responsible for this.

*Moderator:* So who in Your opinion can represent this complex or conflict, to turn into correcting the world, I know these are words too high, yet taking to new places? With what tools and what people?

*R. Sherki:* I'll tell You something.
There's always a danger of ideological or recruited art, there's always this danger, definitely. Therefore there is always a problem with 'religious cinema', or 'moral cinema', and alike. Because art by definition expresses what is inside the artist. And what is inside the artist, You cannot stop it. But what You can, do is ask the artist - who are You before You create?

Therefore I won't tell You to want to create, but I will tell You who to be - I have a moral claim - who You have to be. What is needed to be inside You, 'wine got in, secretly got out'  (Rabbi Hiya), but what is Your secret? Maybe it's better You don't drink wine, and say, maybe it's better You study in Yeshivah first,
and then we will talk, right?

*Moderator: *So we have to prepare people, maybe to first fill themselves with...

*R. Sherki:* To fill themselves with good, yes.

 It's not that easy, You may say if I'm filled with good, I'm going to be boring, what shall come from me?
But I don't think this concerned Rembrandt, he was a good person according to my appreciation,
and the good he had he expressed.


----------



## rylah

*Pe'er Tasi - 'Arak*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Rabbi Calfon Mosheh HaCohen | North African Zionism*
> *Early Zionist leader and 'Global Village' visionary *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Calfon Mosheh HaCohen (1874-1950) was the chief rabbi of Djerba, of the greatest scholars of Tunisia. Wrote numerous books, among them on the topics of Hebrew law, education, morality, sermons, and responsa.
> 
> An enthusiastic supporter of Zionism, all his life activity was to return to Eretz Yisrael.
> Wrote a cosmopolitan vision, professing world peace and the establishment of an organization similar to the UN in Jerusalem. Passed away in Jerbah on the eve of moving to Israel, and in 2005 his bones were buried in Jerusalem.
> 
> The family of Rabbi HaCohen was from the attributed family Cohen Abri"sh, according to tradition descendants of 'Ezra HaSofer. His grand-grandfather Rabbi Shaul HaCohen was the head of court in the small quarter on the island of  Djerba. His grandfather from the father's side is Rabbi Moseh HaCohen, the author of the book "Pnei Mosheh", after whom he was named. His father, Rabbi Shalom, authored the books "Nahar Shalom", "Hefetz Yakar", and "Hayyim Shalom", who was the head of court in Jirjis near Djerba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born in 1874 to Rabbi Shalom Vetraci, on the island of Djerba in south Tunisia. During childhood, his family knew years of prosperity and wealth and was known for generous support for scholars and the poor of Jerbah. During their teenage years, the family's situation worsened and he had to help the housing economy, for which among other things he used to proofread and copy books. Studied with his father and with Rabbi Yosef Barabi, later the Chief Rabbi of Djerba.
> 
> When his father was called to lead the community of Jirjis, Rabbi Calfon Mosheh HaCohen was asked to be the Shohet. At 17, learned Shhitah from Rabbi Binyamin Hadad, and served as a Shohet and examiner. Following the hard working conditions, during the summer days under the sun, became ill with fever and his vision was injured. Despite that, initially didn't want to stop his work to support the house, but after many entreaties returned to Djerba to continue his study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1895 Rabbi HaCohen married Msi'adah, a cousin on his mother's side, and the couple had 3 sons and 4 daughters. One of the sons, Rabbi Shushan HaCohen, after making Aliyah,  was appointed the Rabbi of the village of Eitan in Israel.
> 
> When he was 25 was asked to accept membership in the Beit Din (Hebrew court) of Jerbah, but rejected arguing he didn't want to receive any goods from the public. Despite his rejection, over the years various propositions kept reaching him, to serve in various Rabbinic positions, sometimes with promises of major respected rewards, but he always rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1917, at 43 years, was eventually appointed as a member of the Beit Din in Jerbah, however then as well rejected the offer to head the court, rather only as of the 3rd judge, and only at certain hours of the day. In practice, the conditions didn't fulfill, and all-day he was busy with almost all of Jerbah's cour carried on his shoulders. Several times considered leaving the position due to his health conditions and the load of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His leadership stood out at critical times when the Nazi invaders into Djerbah demanded 50kg of gold from the Jewish community. This was on Sabbath and he drove with them all over the Jewish neighborhoods, obliging every Jew to bring all the gold in possession.
> 
> At 75 Rabbi Calfon fell fataly ill. After a short improvement, he passed on Sabbath, 7th of June 1950. On the day of his burial, the surrounding towns were almost emptied of Jews, and the main marketplace in Jerbah (owned mostly by Jews) was closed. Tens of thousands, among whom were Tunisian and French governors took part in the funeral.
> 
> Was buried in Djerbah, but in 2005, 55 years after his passing, his bones were brought from Tunisia to Israel, and buried on the mountain of Menuhot in Jerusalem, by Rabbi Shalom Msas.
> 
> In the funeral procession that lasted  3 days, took part tens of thousands from Israel, Tunisia, and France, among them Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu and Rabbi 'Ovadiah Yosef.
> 
> Named after him, are various synagogues, schools, as well as streets in the cities of Netivot, Ashkelon, and a street in Jerusalem.
> 
> Due to the establishment of the 'Alliance' schools in Tunisia, objected with his cousin Rabbi Mordechai Amyas HaCohen against many, including Rabbi Yisrael Zayton, the Chief Rabbi of Tunisia, preferring to keep traditional Torah education. After the school was established, most Djerba residents listened to Rabbi Calfon, and didn't send their children to study there.
> 
> Despite opposing modernization in the Alliance schools, Rabbi Calfon was an enthusiastic supporter of the Zionist movement, despite knowing its central figures were far from tradition, he wrote -
> 
> _*"In our days, many of our brothers of the house of Israel though didn't grow up on the knees of Judaism, Torah, and commandments, and their judgment is as of abducted children among the nations. However, in their heart awakened a nationalist emotion, for the love of existence of the Israeli nation, and its persistence to be a separate nation from the nations of the world." *_- from the pamphlet "Geulat Mosheh" in his book "Zchut Mosheh".
> 
> Referring to Binyamin Zeev Herzl he wrote -
> 
> _*"In our days, an exalted man has risen among us, a man of character with a clear mind and sharp ideas, Binyamin Zeev Herzl is his name...came up with a wonderful idea, fo everyone to gather under the shade of the Zionist community and be called Zionists...and knocked on the gates of kings and counts - to take from them a clear ruling, for Eretz Yisrael to be for us as before". *_
> 
> In 1919 was among the founders of the Zionist movement "Ateret Zion" in Djerba, which acted in coordination with KKL and Keren HaYesod, to strengthen the Hebrew language, and her members were constantly updated about news from the land of Israel, through Hebrew newspapers like "HaLevanon", "HaMagid", "HaTzfirah" and "HaHavatzelet".
> 
> In his lesson during Shabat of Torah portion "Naso", 12th of Sivan, several days after the San Remo conference and confirmation of the Balfour Declaration by the League of Nations said that this was "the beginning of the redemption". He wrote and edited the lesson at the end of Shabat, and published it as the "The Fifth Sermon For The Beginning Of Redemption" in his book "Matte Mosheh", writing the following - "from now on there is no doubt this is the beginning of the redemption, and every man of Israel should thank thousands of time to G-d for the redemption and salvation, for G-d has commanded his nation and brought us from bondage to redemption".
> 
> Rabbi Calfon explained that getting familiar with Eretz Yisrael will significantly increase Aliyah, and in a vision, he wrote in the 1920s, suggested organizing visits of young Jews from around the world to Eretz Yisrael with the funding of the Zionist movement. A similar idea was fulfilled with the establishment of the "Taglit" organization in the year 2000.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon supported 'Aliyah and made sure the community members support the immigrants. He also called for purchasing parcels of land in the country and worked for the revival of the Hebrew language. With the establishment of the state of Israel, ruled for the Israeli Independence Day to be celebrated on the island of Djerba* for entire 3 days.*
> 
> In the year 1897, when at 24, tried for the first time to make 'Aliyah with the help of a friend from Tripoli, with whom he befriended during visits to cure his eyes. However, after the journey had already been organized, his father heard of this and wanted to talk him out of it, arguing that according to his counting the Mashiah comes in the year 1916 and he would wait till then. In order not to sadden his father Rabbi Mosheh Calfon HaCohen listened to his father and gave up on the opportunity to make 'Aliyah, an opportunity he regretted all his days.
> 
> In preparation for the 'Aliyah bought a parcel of land in the Beit HaCerem neighborhood in Jerusalem, and in his late days, while his health was precarious, decided to try making 'Aliyah once again. In the year 1949, he acquired a permit for 'Aliyah, and his son Shushan went to Tunis to order the documents. However, due to illness, his 'Aliyah was postponed as his health condition deteriorated, which didn't improve till his passing.
> 
> In his early writings, before the state of Israel was established, he judged detailed practical governmental ideas, not only in reference to the Zionist idea but also clearly cosmopolitan ideas.
> 
> Following the Russia-Japan war breaking out in 1904, Rabbi Calfon came to the conclusion, that Torah of Israel is not complete with only the liberation of Israel, but seeks to build a whole corrected world for all humanity. He formulated a wide cosmopolitan vision, which are mechanisms and institutions which will establish world peace. Due to his suspicion that his word won't be accepted, due to his status and the status of the relatively sideline country in which he lived, Rabbi Calfon archived the vision. An Arabic newspaper reached him 15 years later, revealing before him to his surprise similar political ideas to which he wrote about in 1905. Since then decided it was his duty to publish his ideas publically.
> 
> In the early 20s of the 20th century, Rabbi Calfon gave speeches in which he focused on the need to deal with international law, and formulated in detail a practical proposition for the establishment of a world government and the establishment of international law. He advanced mechanisms for solving international conflicts and formulated a political-state program including many goals.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon called for the establishment in Jerusalem of an international committee and an international court to examine the conduct of the countries according to the wellbeing of all humanity, to include representatives from all countries which together decide in international conflicts and prevent the use of force and violence. This idea, which was realized later with the establishment of the UN, included several additional ideas, among which, an International army to treat countries not willing to follow the counsel of the nations, a council to act for education to tolerance in a moral way, the idea for the establishment of a central world bank, which partial income will be leveraged to the poor of the countries, and an international currency for trade, which value is equal in all countries. The latter idea was realized as well, with the invention of the BitCoin, a couple of decades later.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon explained that the establishment of the major center of the international committee should be in Jerusalem, _'for there is great hope for all nations - we Jews, the Christians and Ishmaelites'._
> 
> With the strengthening of the movement for the return to Zion and the Belfour Declaration, the revival of the Hebrew language and the improvement of the conditions for Jews in developed countries Rabbi Calfon saw the beginning of the redemption age.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon saw technological development as a means for the world to become a global village, requiring the world countries to come to the help of countries in distress as part of mutual guarantee and world peace. The last term was also a religious obligation, and technological development symbolized in his view the basis for a higher spiritual level.
> 
> Among his books, more than 50 writings have been published dealing with all aspects of Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "הרב כלפון היה מנהיג ציוני שעודד סדר עולמי כלל אנושי"
> 
> 
> מרכז דהאן למורשת קהילות ישראל עורך כנס המתמקד ביצירתם, פועלם והשפעתם שלחכמי תוניסיה בעת החדשה לרגל 70 שנים לפטירתו של אחד מגדולי רבני ג@@@רבה
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il





rylah said:


> *Morocco and the cause of Zionism*


----------



## P F Tinmore

In the summer of 2005 the Israeli government attempted to remove 8,500 Jewish settlers from the Gaza strip.


----------



## rylah

After Recent Terror Attacks, MKs Call for Israel ​to Create New Policies and Spirit to Defeat its Enemies​
“The morning after the attempted terror attacks, I posted a picture of my wife and me drinking coffee saying we were waiting for the next terrorist, with a wink, and the love and support we received showed that the people are thirsty for victory,” Maimon said. 

Read more -








						After Recent Terror Attacks, MKs Call for Israel to Create New Policies and Spirit to Defeat its Enemies
					

Yair Maimon, a resident of Tekoa in the Gush Etzion, who killed a PA Arab terrorist who infiltrated his town last week, also spoke about the need to defeat Israel’s enemies.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Temple Mount Conflict and its Solution | Dr. Edy Cohen​
*Bar Ilan University** - Dr. Edy Cohen*


----------



## rylah

Israeli Cuisine Celebrated in Azerbaijan’s Shusha Food Festival​Last week, I attended the International Food Festival in Shusha,
together with a group of 10 Israeli journalists and bloggers.

We watched Azerbaijani theatrical shows, listened to Azerbaijani music, participated in traditional Azerbaijani dances, and ate food from many regions of Azerbaijan as well as other countries,
Malaysia, Georgia, Turkey, France, Italy, China, Japan, and Israel.














						Israeli Cuisine Celebrated in Azerbaijan’s Shusha Food Festival
					

I've noticed many improvements in Shusha since my last visit there a year ago.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>







Never _throw shit_ at an armed man.

Never stand next to someone who is throwing _shit_ at an armed man.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



A random name...



P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Participating in the murder of olympic athletes is journalism?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



From the site that posts photos of American actors
as_ "killed doctors serving in gaza"..._a news...



P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Got any evidence yet?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


But of all the people,
Arabs can't pronounce P-alestine?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's the pruning season,
and I see only Arabs in the picture...









						Pruning Olive Trees
					

Learn how to prune an olive tree so that it will produce more fruit.



					harvesttotable.com


----------



## rylah

The Reforestation of Israel
					

Of Israel’s many accomplishments, one of the most impressive may be the reforestation of the land. From the turn of the twentieth century a huge amount of work has gone into planting trees and turning the land green.




					aardvarkisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Preliminary study of about 4,000 archeological items, 
hundreds of them signed by Bar Kochba*

Dr. Eshel: A preliminary study of about 4,000 archeological documents and items has been completed, hundreds of them signed by Bar Kochba himself, which indicate the history of the revolt.

Archaeologist Dr. Yitzhak Eshel tells in an interview with Channel 7 about a fascinating archeological find that did not receive sufficient public attention and in fact, yet known among the Israeli public, the archive of Bar Kochba that came into his possession and was investigated by a team of researchers he leads.

In the documents that Dr. Eshel defines as the archive of Bar Kochba's war, you can find, along with letters, the blessing of the road signed by Bar Kochba's deputy, the house blessing, an amulet of the Ten Commandments on a gilded plaque and more.







Read more, in Hebrew -








						מה מסתתר בארכיון של בר כוכבא?
					

הארכיאולוג ד"ר אשל: הושלם מחקר ראשוני של כ-4000 תעודות ופריטים ארכיאולוגיים, מאות מהם בחתימת בר כוכבא עצמו, המלמדים על קורות המרד.




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *בס"ד*​​*Rabbi Yehudah Bivas - Torah, science, arms | 170 years now*
> 
> Shalom my teachers and Rabbis a holy audience,
> we're in the central synagogue of Shlomi,
> 2nd day of Hol HaMo'ed Pesah.
> 
> 3 subjects in 25 minutes,
> let's see what we can manage,
> of course in summarized chapters.
> 
> First this year 170 years since the passing of, how was he called, 'noble holy of G-d', that is what they called him. HaRav Yehudah Bivas, this is the wise, HaRav Yehudah Bivas, exactly 170 years since his passing. What is unique about him?
> 
> First of all most historians write that he is the grandson of Or HaHayim HaKadosh. What is the meaning of this? Or HaHayim HaKadosh, there's a famous quote of his, about 250 years ago, regarding leaders of Israel who don't motivate the nation of Israel to make 'Aliyah - those leaders of Israel will give the judgment for that, Vayikra 25,25. Most historians write that he is is his grandson from his daughter, in Gibraltar, before he had a Yeshivah in Morocco. Or HaHayim HaKadosh writes, that the troubles Jews suffered there were worse than during the days of Egypt, and there was no other choice but to escape Morocco, they would sneak out the students of the wise, so they can study. Where could they study? In Gibraltar, in his Yeshivah those days, when it was under British protection, there was all the persecution of Morocco, they've murdered Jews without an account.
> 
> According to historians, he was the grandson of Or HaHayim HaKadosh. However HaRav Shlomah Dayan, the Rabbi of the Ma'aravi community in Jerusalem, a big student of the wise, wrote books, and he claims he was the grandson of HaRav Yehudah HaLevy, which is a great head of Beit Din in Gibraltar. But what is agreed among all are two main things, this is Rabbi Elkaly who passed in 1878 and this HaRav Yehudah Bivas, it is exactly 170 years since he passed, the first time his picture is painted in color, focus on that...HaRav Yehudah Elkalay met him. And he says 'I was terrified of what I have heard from him', and he didn't want to write exactly what. The thing came it's way, HaRav Yehudah Elkalay calls him a 'noble holy of G-d'. Rabbi Bivas also had a doctorate from the London University,
> because he said that Jews need to prepare for 3 things -
> 
> First thing Torah.
> The second is arms, teach every Jew to hold a weapon.
> The third is science. Without science, it is impossible to be a light unto nations.
> 
> Student: Is the Jewish nation dumb?
> R. Elharar: No, it means the nation of Israel needs to invest in as much as possible in all existing wisdom, regardless of the subject. Torah, science, arms. What was HaRav Yehudah Elkalay terrified about?
> 
> Torah, I understand, ok we study Torah.
> Science? In such terms saying 'every Jews', without it impossible to be a light unto nations.
> Till now we had the Iron Dome, now we're developing something different, unlike anywhere, a laser that is cheaper and further reaching, in terms we are yet to grasp.
> 
> Brauch HaShem,
> they are developing this very quickly,
> we are the only country having this technology.
> 
> Torah, science, arms - what scared them?
> It was the Ottoman rule those days, he was going through Europe in regions under the Ottoman rule, to call for arms 170 years ago meant rebellion against the Turkish Sultan. Meaning death, no jokes, so he was terrified. And this we only know through other sources, 170 years since his passing, and he talked about it everywhere.
> 
> One of his greatest students is, of course,HaRav 'Uziel, the student of HaRav Elkalay.
> Rabbi Yehudah Bivas - 170 years, Rabbi Yehudah Elkalay - 1878, Rabbi 'Uziel - 1953,
> this is the line of the sages.
> 
> As You know Rabbi 'Uziel, You have heard this countless times, all First To Zion after him, since this institution of the First To Zion was established, admit there was no greater First To Zion as he was.
> This is the way of the wise, the tradition of these three wise, this is agreed upon all.
> 
> These two things, Torah - science -arms, 'noble holy of G-d'.
> There's an argument whether he was the grandson of Or HaHayim Hakadosh, unclear whether he is his grandson, or the grandson of HaRav Yehudah HaLevi, the great judge and student of the wise in Gibraltar.
> 
> This is one subject.
> The second subject, and we'll do it shortly
> because this Passover we have to do a lot of things.





rylah said:


> *The Hebrew identity Revolution *
> *Story about the Jewish book shelf | Manitou*
> 
> *Manitou*: I want to tell You a story, maybe I already told some years ago. About 30 years ago, I've heard on the radio, it was specifically before the Passover, an interview with someone, how do You say it on the radio?
> 
> *Student*: Interviewer?
> 
> *Manitou*: Not exactly, You'll understand immediately, and tell me which word should be used.
> 
> He was going to every apartment, typical Israeli homes, and his question was - why Jewish homes have so many books?
> 
> Because it's different from society to society. There are books, but not so much, scholars have libraries, well, book sellers have books, but  among Jews, You enter an apartment and immediately, from the beginning You see books. Also in the rooms, within the rooms of the rooms, there're books.
> 
> So he made a report about this.
> 
> And specifically among the religious, so he went to religious homes and saw these big books, You see the Talmud and all that.
> 
> Then he asked, not only out of curiosity, but irony, he asked the homeowner - _"do You think You'll read this and become wise?"_
> 
> The homeowner answered -_ "Listen habibi, one has to be wise first, to read all this."_


Original Manuscript of Theodor Herzl’s Novel Exhibited to the Public for the First Time​*“It’s like touching the handwriting of one of the writers of the Old Testament, maybe even Moses,” Herzl Center president Uri Zaki told Israel’s Channel 13, to explain the value of the manuscript.*






_*i24 News* - _“Each of its pages is insured for a million dollars and ‘Altneuland’ has 396 of them,” he said.

Susan Burns, curator at the Zionist Central Archives, who loaned the manuscript to the museum, said Herzl envisioned a future society with light rail as a mode of transportation and electronic newspapers read by an enlightened public.

“Altneuland” was published six years after Herzl’s political pamphlet “Der Judenstaat” (The Jewish State), setting out the author’s vision of the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.

“Some of what he wrote is like a prophecy,” she said.

*Dr. Herzl and the building of the Third Temple*








						Original Manuscript of Theodor Herzl’s Novel Exhibited to the Public for the First Time
					

Theodor Herzl, considered the father of modern-day Zionism, leans over the balcony of the Hotel Les Trois Rois (Three King’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Mindful

The blockade of Jerusalem began during the first few days of the War of Independence, spreading from the Old City's Jewish Quarter to the rest of Jerusalem. These color photos from 1948 show us what life was like in the city that was cut off from the rest of the country…









						Jerusalem During the War of Independence—Now in Color!
					

The blockade of Jerusalem began during the first few days of the War of Independence, spreading from the Old City's Jewish Quarter to the rest of Jerusalem. These color photos from 1948 show us what life was like in the city that was cut off from the rest of the country…




					blog.nli.org.il


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> The blockade of Jerusalem began during the first few days of the War of Independence, spreading from the Old City's Jewish Quarter to the rest of Jerusalem. These color photos from 1948 show us what life was like in the city that was cut off from the rest of the country…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem During the War of Independence—Now in Color!
> 
> 
> The blockade of Jerusalem began during the first few days of the War of Independence, spreading from the Old City's Jewish Quarter to the rest of Jerusalem. These color photos from 1948 show us what life was like in the city that was cut off from the rest of the country…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.nli.org.il





Mindful said:


> he blockade of Jerusalem began during the first few days of the War of Independence,


Independent from what?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Independent from what?



Don’t even try it on me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Independent from what?



Arab losers?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Very convincing gay Palestinian guy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_“International law is explicit and absolutely prohibits the use of children as human shields by armed forces or armed groups,” said Ayed Abu Eqtaish, Accountability Program director at Defense for Children International – Palestine._

Don't tell the Palestinians, that's kind of their "thing".


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian youth was shot this evening by an Israeli terrorist settler in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian youth was shot this evening by an Israeli terrorist settler in Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in occupied Jerusalem.



Because when members of the _"religion of peace" _
engaging in the honorable tradition of debate,
and take a picture of Israeli medics treating
them - it's the _"terrorist Jews" _to blame?



(UPDATE) the guy is already home,
released from Sa'arey Tzedek hospital 
with no evidence of being a shooting injury.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Independent from what?



*From small-Mindedness*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Torah Body Movement - 'Beresheet'
> |Prophetic Cinema School*





rylah said:


> *בס"ד*​
> *Faith and arts | Can arts, and cinema be tools for correcting the world?*
> 
> *'Einat Kapah: *The words 'faith' and 'art' come essentially from the same root ('Emounah' and 'Omanout'), I would like to hear Your point of view. Generally and as a tool to correct the world, is it capable, what is the ability of art to influence, and can the spirit receive actual tools, to influence us all?
> 
> *R. Sherki:* Good evening, it was really interesting.
> 
> The 2nd movie talked about everything except God.
> In a certain sense, it can be said that also the 1st movie,
> deals with what the Israeli nation likes to discuss - the orthodox.
> 
> Where is God here I haven't found, that's correct.
> But it's very interesting, I think that cinema is overall
> the technological development of theater, despite disciplines
> being difficult to see as parallel. But the basic intuition of cinema,
> I think it started with theater, and we can't forget that theater was - a religious ceremony.
> 
> As to say, when it began in Greece, not only were they offering a sacrifice before the show,
> we can see it today in the ancient theater in Beit Shean, there is a place You see an altar, on which they'd sacrifice at the beginning of the show. But the characters were, initially from the mythology, meaning mostly gods. What is interesting is that the gods didn't arrive at the scene, those who arrived were actors, to play the role of the gods. It is possible to definitely say that the longing at the foundation of theater -is the longing that the gods to arrive.
> 
> Imagine that instead of an actor playing Hamlet, suddenly Hamlet arrives.
> This can happen if the actor gets a little crazy, at the end of the play,
> and keeps thinking he's Hamlet.
> 
> *'E. Kapah: *There's this theme in a Woody Allen movie.
> 
> *R.Sherki:* Yes, the question is, why is there no theater in Jewish tradition?
> Essentially it begins the moment that God ceases revealing, and the first
> theater play in the TaNaCh is the Megilah story, the Megilah of Ester.
> There are characters each playing role that is not theirs,
> it's not them truly. Not by chance, all the plays
> in the nation of Israel came from Purim.
> 
> Why not before? Why is that a Greek creation?
> I understand it so, because in our play the actor was God Himself,
> meaning He arrived. There is no one playing Mosheh, Mosheh is there.
> 
> From then on, it's very difficult to live with the fundamental sense, the classic
> Jewish experience was that we are the subjects of revelation. This is exactly the opposite of the fundament sense at the basis of the Greek worldview, which later developed into Philosophy, this is later, but already began in the era of mythology, the sense that the human is fighting for independence before God, it can be said. for autonomy.
> 
> And to this we should add, You've talked about it, 'shall not make statues or any graven image' - the fear of the visual. So much that when a Jew wants to express his inner world, closes the eyes and says 'Shma'a', meaning there's a clear preference for the acoustic over the visual.
> 
> With that, there's a series of commandments having to do with sight.
> To see the candles of Hanukah or the Hadar fruit 'and you shall take for you' (Vayikra 23),
> there's a requirement that the fruit is beautiful, and pleasant aesthetically, there is this dimension. Interesting that the holidays of Sukkot and Hanuka are coming after the holiday of Rosh HaShanah when the person has to hear the sound of Shofar.
> 
> So clearly there's a sort of tension. Once I was asked to write an article about the 'theater of revelation'.
> People asked me - we want to be creators, essentially the stood before the question You're rising, about how can we speak about spiritual matters, etc., without getting into pagan symbolism...something like that. Given I'm neither in cinema nor in theater, I'm not an artist, but I've said regarding the goals, a thing that has to be clear - the challenge of the Hebrew creativity when dealing with spiritual matters, is to know to express this tension.
> 
> Meaning, essentially, how to be messed up. As to say, probably Jewish existence is a complicated existence, there're even some who define it as a mental illness or paranoia of a paranoid who is right because he is really being chased. So clearly if You want to express something that the prophetic tradition wants to talk about - then you have to give place to this complex.
> 
> It is possible that the helicopter theme is connected to this.
> Meaning, You want (Psalm 121) - "I shall raise my eyes, from where comes my rescue, my rescue from HaShem" - really comes a helicopter. And You know that this helicopter is not what You have been expecting, but this is the messanger You've been expecting.
> 
> Many times, our critical artists, speak in terms with which I very much identify.
> When I read writings by atheists or haters of religion, I feel that I'm meeting here Rabbi Kook. Meaning the criticism arising in the depth of Judaism against its pseudo-pagan images,
> or almost pagan, that express themselves in the religious institution, etc., I don't want to play into the politically correct of being against the religious institution, that isn't my interest.
> But in many times there's in this, say artistic rebellion - something seeking to meet God truly.
> 
> If I'm allowed a story, I was once interviewed with Prof. Caro Schtranger Z"L, who was my friend and foe at the same time, he was an 'x-religious'. By the way, very interesting to see this creation of this 'ex-religious' world, I think it's very connected to the artistic world, and maybe this is the more creative part of the Israeli society, the ex-religious part searching for itself. So prof. Schtranger was discussing wit me a question, there was a nice moderator who asked - "Is there or isn't there God?".
> 
> Prof. Schtranger answered - there's no.
> _'Rabbi Sherki what do You say'_ - I said there's no.
> So the moderator was a bit confused, how do we continue.
> Because I've told him - the God which You want me to say is there, is not my God.
> 
> Therefore I had to say 'there's no'.
> 
> To sum in a word - an artist seeking to speak about spirituality - truly,
> to know how to be complex.
> 
> *'E Kapah:* But essentially the place of every cinema character, is the place of a conflict?
> 
> *R. Sherki:* I don't know, there're such cute movies, about a hero, the prince on the white horse coming to rescue Cinderella, get real, these are not missing.
> 
> *'E. Kapah:* Do You think there is anything in the sitting itself, in a dark hall, the cinema or the theater? Takes us to a different experience, because part of our senses turns off, opening from within? I don't know, because of less stimulus?
> 
> *R. Sherki:* Look, if tho be a psychoanalyst, I will say that that is a 'womb experience'.
> Meaning, to return to some dark enclosed place, and there watch over the world.
> This is essentially nostalgia for the mother's womb, we can say.
> 
> Then maybe it is the place of a new creation.
> To say, I'm entering and exiting from there to a new world.
> There is a sort of magic in it...though it's always possible to criticize
> the passive aspect in the longing and watching, and alike, it's nothing new.
> There is always a danger in the essence of the term - entertainment.
> 
> Once I was at a lesson of some Rabbi, who was talking about culture.
> So he saw that the students didn't understand what he was talking about.
> Then he asked - tell me what is culture? These were secular students.
> 
> So they said - culture is what You do when You have time".
> The difference between culture and pastime. Thus even here,
> if we're looking for entertainment, or a place for a date this evening,
> then we're missing something, there's this danger, but this, I am not responsible for this.
> 
> *'E. Kapah:* So who in Your opinion can represent this complex or conflict, to turn into correcting the world, I know these are words too high, yet taking to new places? With what tools and what people?
> 
> *R. Sherki:* I'll tell You something.
> There's always a danger of ideological or recruited art, there's always this danger, definitely. Therefore there is always a problem with 'religious cinema', or 'moral cinema', and alike. Because art by definition expresses what is inside the artist. And what is inside the artist, You cannot stop it. But what You can, do is ask the artist - who are You before You create?
> 
> Therefore I won't tell You to want to create, but I will tell You who to be - I have a moral claim - who You have to be. What is needed to be inside You, 'wine got in, secretly got out'  (Rabbi Hiya), but what is Your secret? Maybe it's better You don't drink wine, and say, maybe it's better You study in Yeshivah first,
> and then we will talk, right?
> 
> *'E. Kapah: *So we have to prepare people, maybe to first fill themselves with...
> 
> *R. Sherki:* To fill themselves with good, yes.
> 
> It's not that easy, You may say if I'm filled with good, I'm going to be boring, what shall come from me?
> But I don't think this concerned Rembrandt, he was a good person according to my appreciation,
> and the good he had he expressed.



*Faith and arts | Does Cinema need to be a tool for spiritual elevation?*

*'Einat Kapah: *The question rather, what both of You are saying, that thew point of 'spiritual experience', I don't hear that from You. I hear the difficulty, the limits, maybe that's not the place. Meaning we want to find the tools - as they would teach Prophecy so and so years ago.

Should teach such creativity, and maybe teach a reading in such movies. You say it's the responsibility of the watcher, but we all know, what is required of the watcher to come out of the movie on a new level? Human experience, if we have yet to use the word 'spiritual'. I don't hear that we have found the spice, the path, or the ladder.

*Rabbi Sherki: *May I say something?
It seems I'm looking for exactly what You are not looking for, and the other way.
Meaning, You want spirituality, and I want the Godly. Here is a sort of 'spiritualist' attitude, to see in God the 'spiritual', a common position among the nations of the world. It is also in a way anti-monotheist, as to_ 'see God in everything'_, if the attitude is to see God in everything then it also doesn't see God in anything. In someplace there's '_ereythingness'_, a totality of monotheism. And therefore it's much easier to meet the Godly, I would say, there are the ideas of the AriZ"L...

The world of the spheres, meaning if You want to say 'spiritual', the world of Kdushah, or the impurity, is described in two allegorical images. Either in a family - father, mother, son, daughter, grandparents and alike, or with letters - it can be said, that letters, are quantity turned into quality, and in the family - it's quality which turned into quantity.

That says, the consciousness, when we talk about the roots of reality, we cannot shrink into one dimension. It's binary, either that or synthetic thought - possible to find the unified root. I think that the unified root will be a sad mistake to try and picture it. It's a thing, that specifically through human interaction, or the interaction between the human and nature alike, can express more correctly.

What I'm saying, for example, what scratches my mind in this scene, about foreign service ('Avodah Zarah') - is that it doesn't even speak about God. It speaks about some family conflicts, father, and mother fighting over pedagogical education. But there is, I think, I'm returning to Levinas, he was the one who returned to the philosophical world - the term of the 'face', and the question is what is the 'face'?

If the face is the skin under my skull, then even the dead has a face. Rather, 'the face' is the point of touching without touching, the endless light. Therefore the Zohar says a thing that shocked Rabbi Yihyah Kapah, when the Zohar says -"the face of Lord HaShem - is Rabbi Shim'on bar Yohay"... whoaa!!??? Right?

I am saying, through the human face one can meet the Godly.
*'Einat Kapah: *Then maybe every movie is like that. We speak about the expression in the world.
*R. Sherki:* Erez said this, the danger always is of the conceptualization. To turn the experience of the meeting into a picture, and a picture doesn't have life, this is the danger, and the challenge I think.


----------



## rylah

Israel has the potential to lead impact innovation - opinion
					

Many elements like climate change and COVID-19 have led investors to choose projects that will positively impact society and the planet.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Europe has gone from being critical of Israel to admiring it - opinion
					

New dialogue and far-reaching collaboration are underway between the European Union and Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

IRGC officer who planned attacks on Jews, Israelis killed in Tehran
					

Assailants on a motorcycle shot and killed the Quds Force member in front of his home in the Iranian capital.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

'Five bullets with a silencer' - How was an IRGC officer assassinated?
					

IRGC Colonel Hassan Sayyad Khodayari was shot and killed near his home by unknown assailants.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IRGC officer who planned attacks on Jews, Israelis killed in Tehran
> 
> 
> Assailants on a motorcycle shot and killed the Quds Force member in front of his home in the Iranian capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com











						Iran’s media claims fake news spread about key commander Hajizadeh
					

Amir Ali Hajizadeh, the Iranian IRGC Aerospace commander, is sometimes called the “drone mastermind” for Iran’s drone program that currently threatens the region.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Israeli politics: What happens if Israel goes to elections? - poll
					

If Israel were to go to elections now, Meretz would be the one to carry and pay the heaviest price — not passing the election threshold.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Palestinian terrorist groups warn against upcoming Jerusalem Flag March
					

The right-wing march last week received police permission to pass through the Muslim quarter of the Old City of Jerusalem.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Israel Day Parade 2022 kicks off in New York
					

The parade marches north on Fifth Avenue from 57th Street to 74th Street.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Time for the Pro-Israel World to Adopt a Different Mindset
					

A culture self-destructs if its people choose not to defend it. Bad people get away with really bad stuff when everyone else chooses to look the other way.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Liberating Zion - the historic meaning of Jerusalem Day *


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Largest number of 'Olim in 2 decades have arrived this past year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Some 38,000 new immigrants have arrived in Israel since Independence Day 2021, including thousands of families and young olim who came to build their future, integrating into programs supported by the Jewish Agency and the Aliyah and Integration Ministry, the Jewish Agency reported Sunday. They will mark their first Independence Day as Israelis this week.
> 
> That represents the highest number of olim in the past two decades and is due, in part, to the wave of immigrants who have arrived during the war in Ukraine, mostly in rescue operations conducted by the Jewish Agency in cooperation with the International Fellowship of Christians and Jews, the Jewish Agency said.
> 
> The olim were housed at hotels in Israel with assistance from the Aliyah and Integration Ministry. Thousands more from around the world have arrived this year in the shadow of the coronavirus crisis, which has increased interest in aliyah.
> 
> About half of the olim are from Ukraine and Russia, while some 4,000 came from the US and 3,700 from France, the Jewish Agency said. More than 1,000 came from Belarus and Argentina, more than 700 from the UK, 600 from South Africa, 500 from Brazil, 400 from Canada and fewer from Australia, Germany, Belgium, Chile, Italy and other countries, it said.
> 
> In addition, olim from Ethiopia arrived as part of Operation Tzur Israel, which is expected to be renewed soon by the Jewish Agency and the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Largest number of olim in 2 decades have arrived this past year
> 
> 
> Thousands more from around the world have arrived this year in the shadow of the coronavirus crisis, which has increased interest in aliyah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 42,000 new olim to celebrate their 1st Independence Day in Israel
> 
> 
> Some 488 immigrants came to Israel this year as volunteer soldiers, mostly from the United States and Britain. Many of them were integrated into special programs for lone soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Can Pakistan learn from Israel and India?*​What young content creators from Israel, India, Phillipines,
> Kenya, Ghana, US, UAE, Nigeria, Singapore etc
> think about their future.


----------



## rylah

Will the next president of Lebanon be an Israeli Jew?
					

Dr. Eddie Cohen, an Oriental born in Beirut, and a NEWSRAEL contributor, has decided in a rather unusual move to run as a candidate for the presidency of Lebanon ahead of the elections to be held in the country this October. "A Jew can choose and be elected, I do it sarcastically and it's not...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israel - India - Pakistan | News Updates*












						Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
					

The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?




					economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem Court Rules Jews Can Recite ‘Shema Yisrael’ and Bow on Temple Mount
					

Justice Tzion Sharai: "It is not possible to say that bowing and reciting Shema constitutes a reasonable suspicion of conduct that might lead to a breach of peace."




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Israeli Government Refutes Court Ruling on Temple Mount Prayer
					

The government said the ruling doesn't change the status quo, and the state would be filing an appeal in the case.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						New Record Set in Jewish Visits to Temple Mount
					

A historic record was set on the Temple Mount on Thursday with 29,215 Jewish to the Temple Mount since the beginning of the year.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Evyatar Banay - Hiburim (Connections)

*


----------



## rylah

As we begin the reading of the 4th book in Torah - _Sefer BaMidbar_,
the 'book of the desert', dealing with walking a path of transition.

With that, there's a distinction between going merely to reach
a destination, there's also walking as an expression of love,
when enjoying one's presence the walk itself is a purpose.
For rivers, sages say, there are no waters but Torah...

Have a good week,
Shavu'a Tov.


----------



## rylah

This Week 31 Years Ago: Operation Solomon
					

Rare footage of Operation Solomon, the operation that rescued 14,500 Ethiopian Jews.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

*The Wanderers of Prophecy - Ein Ani*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli lawmaker warns Palestinians of another ‘Nakba’ if they fly Palestinian flag
					

Israel Katz warns Palestinians who fly the Palestinian flag to ask their parents about “your Nakba” — and warns, “If you don’t calm down, we’ll teach you a lesson that won’t be forgotten”.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli lawmaker warns Palestinians of another ‘Nakba’ if they fly Palestinian flag
> 
> 
> Israel Katz warns Palestinians who fly the Palestinian flag to ask their parents about “your Nakba” — and warns, “If you don’t calm down, we’ll teach you a lesson that won’t be forgotten”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net



Excellent!


----------



## rylah

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Excellent!



Katz is right,
the last intifada - is the Jewish one.
Rare that he goes out to address the public.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Would rather these 'children'
attend your kids' to school?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

*Eve of Jerusalem Day - Ascending the Temple Mount *










						ערב יום ירושלים: למעלה מ- 30,000 עלו להר הבית מתחילת השנה
					

מנהלת הר הבית מדווחת על עלייתם של יותר משלושים אלף יהודים להתפלל על ההר מתחילת השנה העברית.




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israel - India - Pakistan | News Updates*





rylah said:


> Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
> 
> 
> The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## rylah

*Shahar Admoni - Ulay (Maybe)*

It only strengthens and goes, and rises
Hardly conflicted with the heart
I think maybe, I love her too much
A lone light on the street of love

And if You see a girl with the eyes of a doe
Deliver to her, that I'm still searching for her

I think maybe, I love her too much
And won't stop singing for her
Till she returns to me
And she knows,
She knows


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharar,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.



*Yishay Ribo - Kol Dodi (The Voice of My Beloved)*

The voice of my beloved,
Behold He comes, that's what they say
To remove all evil, and to lift up our ray,
From the depths of the dust, and awaken
Those asleep with the sound of the Shofar.

The voice of my beloved,
Behold He comes, the rumor spreading
And every captive baby will receive prophecy
So come, let us go out to meet Him, with drums and flute
Sing to Him, sing praises, how blessed is a nation who HaShem is their G-d.

And then the day will break and the lie will evaporate
Then all the does of the field will go forth in the dance
And skip upon the mountains and not from fear of foxes
And out of the clefts of the rock, living water shall flow forth
From the hidden of the terrace to water the rose of the valleys
And to establish the Tabernacle, that will remove our suffering here

The voice of my beloved is knocking, open to Me my children
The time of your redemption has arrived, and I said enough to your troubles
I have come to bring glad tidings, that you will cry no longer, Rachel
We sense the anointed, more than any fragrant powder
Shalom to You my beloved, the pure and the ruddy
Pour Your wrath on rocks, return to the fortress
For in Your mercy containing all, there's no
Memory to contain all given


----------



## rylah

*'The Strangest Scroll' with Ya'el Meir | The Song of Songs*

I'm Ya'el Meir, welcome to 'Ad Elaych, a channel which purpose is to connect You to
Torah, Yourself, and the cycle of the year. And if You're a man You're invited to join.

Let me share with You my first encounter with this wonderful scroll - it wasn't successful in any way.
I was 18 doing a service year in Migdal, near Tiberias. And I've never been to synagogue on Shabat night before, so I said to myself, maybe I'd go once. I had a neighbor in our community, an elderly woman, and a righteous Ger from Germany.

So I told her, and she answered - happily. Only said one thing, that I should act with modesty because a synagogue is a respectful place. So I've said ok, and tried to be the most modest I can when I came with her. And she opened a small book, which I didn't know - 'The Song of Songs"

The hazan opened _"Song of the songs of Shlomah; Let Him kiss me with the kisses of His mouth, for Your love is better than wine"_... I'm looking at her - what??! I was shocked and it went even further, _"Beloved to me between my bosom He shall lie" what?? "...your belly is like a stack of wheat...curves of your thighs..."_

And then came a verse, which I thought, dear mom, even in our high school's smoking spot they didn't talk like that:_ "Both of your breasts are like two fawns, the twins of a gazelle, who graze among the roses"._
Okay, that's not for me, what's going on here?
And she told me to come modest?

So I gave up on this scroll for many years. When I was in the IDF I read the entire TaNaCh twice, but Song Of The Songs, I've skipped over somehow, because I didn't even start to understand this thing, it's offtopic. Then as I grew up and went anew to this scroll, and discovered its glorious appeal, I've taught it in girl's schools and various frames, because it's simply a glorious scroll. So what's the story?

The story of The Song of Songs is built on the cycle of seasons, the cycle of the year.

And it starts in Winter when it's cold and unpleasant, and the star of Song Of The Songs is a young woman, whose siblings are mistreating her. And she's dreaming, despite her being stuck in the worst situation, she dreams of marrying and uniting with a great king, strong, courageous, wealthy -
and handsome. But it's all in her imagination.

One day she asks this king "Tell me, where are You? Give me a sign I want to come and unite with You". To which He answers "go out to look for me", and she does because she's a hero. However, when once she sits alone at home, she's seeing the love of her heart jumping around in the field, like a doe on the hills. And she hears His voice, and He comes and looks through the windows and house cracks, saying _"Arise, my beloved, my fair one, and come away. For behold, the winter has passed; the rain is over and gone."_

She feels it's the spring, their time to meet and unite."_The blossoms have appeared in the land, the time of singing has arrived, and the voice of the turtledove is heard in our land. The fig tree has put forth its green figs, and the vines with their tiny grapes have given forth their fragrance; arise, my beloved, my fair one, and come away."_

After she gets confused with her fears, eventually she comes out, at the last moment, and finds him after a long tiresome journey during the Summer - suddenly comes the Autumn, and during Autumn they get married. _"With me from Lebanon, my bride...awake north and come towards Yemen"_ - come from the north and go towards the south, _"blow upon my garden, that the scents thereof may flow out;". _And she answers Him -_ "let my beloved come to His garden and eat His sweet fruit."_

The eating here is a metaphor for intimate relations, the couple meets in the secret garden, marries, and unites. How romantic, but the story doesn't end here at all, because it's not Disney.
The moment after the marriage, there's a great crisis.

He goes out of the house, maybe to get something, then He returns - the door is locked.
And she doesn't open, He's knocking on the door - _"the voice of my beloved is knocking: "Open fr me sister, my beloved, my dove, my perfect one, for my head is full of dew, my locks with the drops of the night"_ - enough it has already gone dark outside, all my hair is wet, why doesn't she open the door?

But she's already in the bed, pajamas and too tired to open the door for Him, till she puts herself up and fixes herself, goes to open and her hand is slipping and -_"my beloved had hidden and was gone_" - that's it missed Him. She goes out in the streets, calling Him out my beloved, my beloved..., and the city guard sees her stray around alone hitting her, injuring her in disgrace. Here again, returned the Winter. And from this lowest point, she again remembers how much she loves Him, and yearns to Him, how beautiful and great He is.

She tells the daughters of Jerusalem - _"for I am lovesick"._

Then after long months of difficult winter, what comes around again? Correct, the Spring, again she has to go away for a new journey to the secret garden, _"Come, my beloved, let us go out to the field, let us lodge in the villages. Let us arise early to the vineyards; let us see whether the vine has blossomed, the tiny grapes have developed, the pomegranates have lost their flowers...there I will give my love to You"_

This is the magical story of The Song of Songs, and Rashi says "a song which is about all songs", Rabbi 'Akiva says "Song of The Songs - Holly of Hollies", but to understand their words, one has to learn the entire scroll.


----------



## rylah

*After many delays, govt approves a new hospital in Ber Shev'a*

In the first phase, by 2028, the new hospital will include operating rooms, surgical hospitalization wards, patient beds, and beds for psychiatric hospitalization.

By 2030, additional operating rooms, an outpatient center, counseling centers, an oncology day hospital, and a dialysis center will be added, with the inpatient wards to be expanded.

In the third phase, by 2032, there will be a further expansion of the departments established and an emergency medicine department, oncology hospitalization, emergency department, pediatric departments, and more.



			https://www.israelhayom.co.il/health/article/11234980


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Illegal building.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Illegal building.


Israel has no sovereignty in occupied territory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has no sovereignty in occupied territory.



You're lying.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're lying.


Look it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Look it up.



What territory is occupied?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What territory is occupied?


We need a stupid post button.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> We need a stupid post button.



Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



"Indigenous" Palestinians in the Jordan Valley don't own any land or water.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> "Indigenous" Palestinians in the Jordan Valley don't own any land or water.


Israel always claims "state land" but they don't have a state there. It is occupied territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel always claims "state land" but they don't have a state there. It is occupied territory.



They have a state there now.

From what country did Israel take this "occupied territory"?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Where is the video? 
No video = hearsay.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's a shame when young Palestinian terrorists die.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


Your terrorist buddies also steal his coffin?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are the Israelis?
_*SUBTOPIC*_:   Trying to Destroy the Palestinian People
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> JVP #SaveMasaferYatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A symbolic reminder: when Israeli bulldozers destroy Palestinian homes, they aren't just destroying the lives of the families inside them. They're also trying to destroy the Palestinian people — to expel them, prevent their return, and take over their land for Jewish settlement.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*
.
The Israelis do not need to destroy the Palestinian People.  The Arab-Palestinians too a fantastic job of that all by themselves.

The Israelis have a vision that does not include the jihadist participation, Arab Palestinian insurgents, anti-Israeli activity, the envolved and organized Hostile Arab Palestines, and asymmetric warfare by the rouge citizens. The vision does NOT include incitement to violence or the advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes gives rise to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.

◈   As long as the Arab Palestinian political policies of either the Ramallah or Gazan character does NOT change, Israel will maintain the security barriers.  

◈   As long as political policies openly endorse Arab Palestinians to commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, (_*in violation of International Humanitarian Law*_), so will the Israelis maintain an active shield separating the population that supports these activities Ramallah and Gazan hostile campaigns from the more civilized Israeli community.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who Are the Israelis?
> _*SUBTOPIC*_:   Trying to Destroy the Palestinian People
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> The Israelis do not need to destroy the Palestinian People.  The Arab-Palestinians too a fantastic job of that all by themselves.
> 
> The Israelis have a vision that does not include the jihadist participation, Arab Palestinian insurgents, anti-Israeli activity, the envolved and organized Hostile Arab Palestines, and asymmetric warfare by the rouge citizens. The vision does NOT include incitement to violence or the advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes gives rise to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> ◈   As long as the Arab Palestinian political policies of either the Ramallah or Gazan character does NOT change, Israel will maintain the security barriers.
> 
> ◈   As long as political policies openly endorse Arab Palestinians to commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, (_*in violation of International Humanitarian Law*_), so will the Israelis maintain an active shield separating the population that supports these activities Ramallah and Gazan hostile campaigns from the more civilized Israeli community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Was name calling your major at university?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are the Israelis?
_*SUBTOPIC*_: Trying to Destroy the Palestinian People
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> Was name calling your major at university?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Your claim of "Name Calling" (AKA:  “_Ad Hominem_”) is a claim, by YOU, that I presented made irrelevant attempts to undermine the content of my presentation by suggesting there is something wrong with me (as you put it, the "name caller").

I gather, from your fallacious charge against me, that you object to my description of the Arab Palestinian; that they are NOT:
​◈   Jihadist =  Muslim who advocates or participates in a jihad (a crusade for a principle or belief).​​◈  Insurgent = A rebellious population that wants to be recognized as belligerents for what they consider to be a legal just cause.​​◈  Anti-Israel = An advocate for hostility toward Israel or Israelis.​​◈  Hostile Arab Palestines = Arab Palestinians that are engaged in activities against the Israelis.​​◈  Rogue Citizens =  Independent citizens engaged in the hostile conflict without direct governmental support.​​◈  Asymmetric Combatants = Conflict participants wherein the belligerents with significant differences in combat power and have adopted asymmetric strategies to compensate.​
This is not "name-calling."  They are legitimate terms used to describe Arab Palestinians that violate International Humanitarian Law (Article 68 GCIV).  They oppose the right of any country to maintain border security.  They follow a path of incitement to violence (Article 20 CCPR).  The Arab Palestinians want their followers to believe that Article 22 - General Principles of Criminal Law - should be suspended in their case so that they can alter and apply new definitions and interpretations to the Rome Statutes (like "Apartheid").






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are the Israelis?
> _*SUBTOPIC*_: Trying to Destroy the Palestinian People
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Your claim of "Name Calling" (AKA:  “_Ad Hominem_”) is a claim, by YOU, that I presented made irrelevant attempts to undermine the content of my presentation by suggesting there is something wrong with me (as you put it, the "name caller").
> 
> I gather, from your fallacious charge against me, that you object to my description of the Arab Palestinian; that they are NOT:
> ​◈   Jihadist =  Muslim who advocates or participates in a jihad (a crusade for a principle or belief).​​◈  Insurgent = A rebellious population that wants to be recognized as belligerents for what they consider to be a legal just cause.​​◈  Anti-Israel = An advocate for hostility toward Israel or Israelis.​​◈  Hostile Arab Palestines = Arab Palestinians that are engaged in activities against the Israelis.​​◈  Rogue Citizens =  Independent citizens engaged in the hostile conflict without direct governmental support.​​◈  Asymmetric Combatants = Conflict participants wherein the belligerents with significant differences in combat power and have adopted asymmetric strategies to compensate.​
> This is not "name-calling."  They are legitimate terms used to describe Arab Palestinians that violate International Humanitarian Law (Article 68 GCIV).  They oppose the right of any country to maintain border security.  They follow a path of incitement to violence (Article 20 CCPR).  The Arab Palestinians want their followers to believe that Article 22 - General Principles of Criminal Law - should be suspended in their case so that they can alter and apply new definitions and interpretations to the Rome Statutes (like "Apartheid").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Clearly, the purpose of your rant is to portray the Palestinian's legal right to self defence as illegitimate.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who Are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Opposing View
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

INITIAL THOUGHT:  I do not think of this as a RANT.  I do NOT think my commentaries are lengthy wild, impassioned, or unsupported.   I think that your retort is your reaction directed against me → as opposed to the evaluation of the content of my reply. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Clearly, the purpose of your rant is to portray the Palestinian's legal right to self defence as illegitimate.


(COMMENT)

It has been just short of a half-century since the Israelis have been involved in any International Armed Conflict in the territory of the West Bank and south to the Egyptian Frontier → or east of the Jordan River.

*IF* the Arab Palestinians of the territory in dispute (_territory of the West Bank and south to the Egyptian Frontier, or east of the Jordan River_) commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power → *THEN* the Arab Palestinian perpetrators shall be liable to internment or imprisonment, as prosecuted under the Customary and International Humanitarian Law since 1949. 

*Common Article 2 to the Geneva Conventions of 1949 states that:*​​_"In addition to the provisions which shall be implemented in peacetime, the present Convention shall apply to all cases of declared war or of any other armed conflict which may arise between two or more of the High Contracting Parties, even if the state of war is not recognized by one of them._​​_The Convention shall also apply to all cases of partial or total occupation of the territory of a High Contracting Party, even if the said occupation meets with no armed resistance"._​​According to this provision, IACs are those which oppose "High Contracting Parties", meaning States. An IAC occurs when one or more States have recourse to armed force against another State, regardless of the reasons or the intensity of this confrontation. Relevant rules of IHL may be applicable even in the absence of open hostilities.​​"Apart from regular, inter-state armed conflicts, Additional Protocol I extends the definition of IAC to include armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination, alien occupation or racist regimes in the exercise of their right to self-determination (wars of national liberation)."

It is perfectly clear that the Arab Palestinians have a "Right to Self-Defense."  No one denies that.  However, the Arab Palestinians can NOT hide under the cover of self-defense if:

◈  If the reason dates back months, years, and decades ago.  The Right of Self-Defense takes place immediately following the act of aggression.​​◈  The Arab Palestinians can NOT claim the "Right of Self-Defense if the Arab Palestinians are NOT defending their territory.  The Arab Palestinians must be defending a territory in which prior to the conflict, the Arab Palestinians had sovereignty.  Nor does Article 51 of the UN Charter Apply.​​◈  There is no such crime in any International Law or binding agreement.  Only Article 43 of the Hague Conventiion (1907) defines an occupation.  The Arab Palestinians can NOT use this "Illegal Occupation" claim as cover for Jihadists, insurgents, asymmetric, or other hostile activities.​
BTW:  This is not a rant.  Like my previous posting:

​


			
				Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy said:
			
		

> Validity and Soundness​A deductive argument is said to be valid if and only if it takes a form that makes it impossible for the premises to be true and the conclusion nevertheless to be false. Otherwise, a deductive argument is said to be invalid.​​A deductive argument is sound if and only if it is both valid, and all of its premises are actually true. Otherwise, a deductive argument is unsound.​


Source Notes:
•. Statutes of the International Red Cross and Red Crescent Movement, art. 5, para. 2(g).• "It is irrelevant to the •​•. It is irrelevant to the validity of international humanitarian law whether the States and Governments involved in the conflict recognize each other as States": Joint Services Regulations (ZDv) 15/2, in: D. Fleck, The Handbook of Humanitarian Law in Armed Conflicts, Oxford University Press, Oxford, 1995, p. 45.​• J. Pictet, Commentary on the Geneva Convention for the Amelioration of the Condition of the Wounded and Sick in Armed Forces in the Field, ICRC, Geneva, 1952, p. 32.​• Additional Protocol I, art. 1, para. 4: "armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination and alien occupation and against racist regimes in the exercise of their right of self-determination, as enshrined in the Charter of the United Nations and the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations".​*Central Source Being:  ICRC Opinion paper, March 2008*






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There is no such crime in any International Law or binding agreement. Only Article 43 of the Hague Conventiion (1907) defines an occupation. The Arab Palestinians can NOT use this "Illegal Occupation" claim as cover for Jihadists, insurgents, asymmetric, or other hostile activities.


This can be confusing. In war there is the invasion phase. At the end of the hostilities it moves into the occupation phase. This is more like a civil administration. Local laws and courts are used but under the control of the foreign country. There are obligations and restrictions on the foreign power. Israel violates all of those hence the illegal designation.

I say that Israel is still in the invasion stage. This is covered by a different set of rules.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> This can be confusing. In war there is the invasion phase.



Who got invaded?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Clearly, the purpose of your rant is to portray the Palestinian's legal right to self defence as illegitimate.


Clearly, if you project intent but can't refute the facts,
then it's you who agrees, that what you imply is
both illegal and illegitimate.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> This can be confusing. In war there is the invasion phase. At the end of the hostilities it moves into the occupation phase. This is more like a civil administration. Local laws and courts are used but under the control of the foreign country. There are obligations and restrictions on the foreign power. Israel violates all of those hence the illegal designation.
> 
> I say that Israel is still in the invasion stage. This is covered by a different set of rules.



But you miss the point,
that it is an act of Israeli sovereign decision,
when and how to designate land on both sides of the river.

There's a different set of rules for Israel against Arab imperialism?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Opposing View
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> INITIAL THOUGHT:  I do not think of this as a RANT.  I do NOT think my commentaries are lengthy wild, impassioned, or unsupported.   I think that your retort is your reaction directed against me → as opposed to the evaluation of the content of my reply.
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)
> 
> It has been just short of a half-century since the Israelis have been involved in any International Armed Conflict in the territory of the West Bank and south to the Egyptian Frontier → or east of the Jordan River.
> 
> *IF* the Arab Palestinians of the territory in dispute (_territory of the West Bank and south to the Egyptian Frontier, or east of the Jordan River_) commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power → *THEN* the Arab Palestinian perpetrators shall be liable to internment or imprisonment, as prosecuted under the Customary and International Humanitarian Law since 1949.
> 
> *Common Article 2 to the Geneva Conventions of 1949 states that:*​​_"In addition to the provisions which shall be implemented in peacetime, the present Convention shall apply to all cases of declared war or of any other armed conflict which may arise between two or more of the High Contracting Parties, even if the state of war is not recognized by one of them._​​_The Convention shall also apply to all cases of partial or total occupation of the territory of a High Contracting Party, even if the said occupation meets with no armed resistance"._​​According to this provision, IACs are those which oppose "High Contracting Parties", meaning States. An IAC occurs when one or more States have recourse to armed force against another State, regardless of the reasons or the intensity of this confrontation. Relevant rules of IHL may be applicable even in the absence of open hostilities.​​"Apart from regular, inter-state armed conflicts, Additional Protocol I extends the definition of IAC to include armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination, alien occupation or racist regimes in the exercise of their right to self-determination (wars of national liberation)."
> 
> It is perfectly clear that the Arab Palestinians have a "Right to Self-Defense."  No one denies that.  However, the Arab Palestinians can NOT hide under the cover of self-defense if:
> 
> ◈  If the reason dates back months, years, and decades ago.  The Right of Self-Defense takes place immediately following the act of aggression.​​◈  The Arab Palestinians can NOT claim the "Right of Self-Defense if the Arab Palestinians are NOT defending their territory.  The Arab Palestinians must be defending a territory in which prior to the conflict, the Arab Palestinians had sovereignty.  Nor does Article 51 of the UN Charter Apply.​​◈  There is no such crime in any International Law or binding agreement.  Only Article 43 of the Hague Conventiion (1907) defines an occupation.  The Arab Palestinians can NOT use this "Illegal Occupation" claim as cover for Jihadists, insurgents, asymmetric, or other hostile activities.​
> BTW:  This is not a rant.  Like my previous posting:
> 
> ​
> Source Notes:
> •. Statutes of the International Red Cross and Red Crescent Movement, art. 5, para. 2(g).• "It is irrelevant to the •​•. It is irrelevant to the validity of international humanitarian law whether the States and Governments involved in the conflict recognize each other as States": Joint Services Regulations (ZDv) 15/2, in: D. Fleck, The Handbook of Humanitarian Law in Armed Conflicts, Oxford University Press, Oxford, 1995, p. 45.​• J. Pictet, Commentary on the Geneva Convention for the Amelioration of the Condition of the Wounded and Sick in Armed Forces in the Field, ICRC, Geneva, 1952, p. 32.​• Additional Protocol I, art. 1, para. 4: "armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination and alien occupation and against racist regimes in the exercise of their right of self-determination, as enshrined in the Charter of the United Nations and the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations".​*Central Source Being:  ICRC Opinion paper, March 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> It is irrelevant to the validity of international humanitarian law whether the States and Governments involved in the conflict recognize each other as States"





RoccoR said:


> Additional Protocol I, art. 1, para. 4: "armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination and alien occupation and against racist regimes in the exercise of their right of self-determination,


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> But you miss the point,
> that it is an act of Israeli sovereign decision,
> when and how to designate land on both sides of the river.
> 
> There's a different set of rules for Israel against Arab imperialism?


Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.



Do you acquire sovereignty without occupation?
In other words, you've just defeated the
Arab claim to any sovereignty...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Day - Modern Revival in Perspective *


How it was under Muslim rule -






How it looked in 1967 -







How it is today -


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

*Reminder: Thousands of stones during the Sukkot Priestly Blessing, no casualties | Jerusalem Day in Perspective



Today - Chief City and Yeshivah Rabbis,
call to support the Temple Mount Yeshivah*

**


----------



## rylah

*Sovereignty Youth and Jerusalem Day in Tel Aviv*


----------



## rylah

*50,000 gather to pray for the Temple on Jerusalem Day |*
*Mk Ben-Gvit at the Temple Mount - 'Happy Jerusalem Day! I come here to say, 
despite Hamas trying to threaten me, it's time to liberate the place from 
all enemies of Israel'

*


----------



## rylah

Israeli Car With Toddler Inside Stolen, Found In Arab Village - The Yeshiva World
					

Israel Police and the IDF launched an emergency operation on Shabbos afternoon to locate a stolen car with a one-and-a-half-year-old toddler inside. A




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How much shielding is he doing from that angle?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Don't you have any pictures of him holding an AK-47 with a bandolier?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In a joint ambush between the occupation army and its settlers, a child was hit with sponge bullets in an attempt for the settlers to infiltrate the flag in the village*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Don't you see the idiocy in this photo?

Guess ain't a superhero without the glasses...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Complains about being called a terrorist, when it saved her life.

But seeks Islamist martyrdom...

...go figure.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab supremacists dump trash in nature reserves
and burn fields trying to promote Green Peace?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *In a joint ambush between the occupation army and its settlers, a child was hit with sponge bullets in an attempt for the settlers to infiltrate the flag in the village*



A sponge granade is less than a rock.
How does one "infiltrate" a flag?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



See,  this is quite poetic. Even Latuff projects youth onto Israel,
and in contrast, the weakness and decay onto the Islamists,
because that nonsense is indeed getting boringly old.

Simply put, Arabs kill fellow Arabs at a rate higher
than Israelis could ever manage, even if wanted.





a


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



How long will Arab supremacists
dance on their fellow's grave
to "free Palestine"?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

IDF Warriors Series: Episode 1 – ​Welcome to the Giv'ati Infantry Brigade​
_*What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army?*_
*Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be.*

This Israeli documentary series has 7 episodes and created/directed by Tomer Levin. In this series and in real-time, he accompanies 4 IDF combat soldiers who serve in the Givati Brigade during their mandatory national military service. The four soldiers are Roi “Benda” Ben-David, Ran Moshe, Eviatar Perlovich and Yosef Moloya.










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 1 - Welcome to the Givati Infantry Brigade
					

What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army? How does it change you? A new documentary shows us.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple
> The Imaginative Force and Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted."
> - Rabbi Avraham HaCohen Kook*​
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Keep building illegally, keep getting demolished.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



I didn't find a single earlier record of these names,
even in the anti-Israel sources today almost no mention.
Can you confirm the stories or merely asking for the $12k?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Ester Rada - Always Stand Up*
> 
> And if we could stop before the flood
> And correct before already crossing the line
> Takes time to see  the cracks in walls
> And that the rain penetrated
> 
> And if we could promise kind of change
> And fill with light, what is not yet off
> Maybe now the time to look
> If the sun has risen
> 
> And how quickly we forget from the heart
> What we haven't felt certainly doesn't hurt
> How a moment is here
> A moment somewhere there
> And moment doesn't exist anymore
> 
> Possible to fall so hard on the ground
> But eventually always stand up
> And how when everything is done of love
> Eventually gets out everything curved
> Everything curved, how so? How?
> Years pass and again everthing  get complicated
> Yeah, and how much longer can we guard her?
> 
> And if we could only give place to everyone
> Live and feel close and good with themselves
> We will reach eventually, seeing the shore now together
> Possible to fall so hard on the ground, but eventually always stand up


----------



## rylah

Powerful! Rapper Nissim Black with Rabbi Tovia Singer in electrifying interview​


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount News | In First 'Cochav Ya'acov' Yeshivah ascends the Temple Mount 
Daily Cleaning Project - removing the piles of trash left by Islamists

*


----------



## rylah

IDF Warriors Series: Episode 2 – Do You Have What it Takes to Be a Commando?​
Everyone wants to join Givati’s special commando unit, but out of hundreds of candidates only a few can make the cut. Will our guys succeed? First they have to prove their physical and mental endurance in a 45-hour challenge.










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 2 - Do You Have What it Takes to Be a Commando?
					

Everyone wants to join Givati's special commando unit, but out of hundreds of candidates only a few can make the cut. Will our guys succeed?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
> 
> 
> The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## rylah

*Israeli Entrepreneurs Launch "For Made Me A Woman" *
*Ruthi Leviev-Yelizarov and Brachah Shilat hope that the project will be a home
for every woman to consult and learn about relationships, femininity and sexuality.*

Ruthie Leviev-Yelizarov is a marriage and sexual counselor, mediator, and businesswoman.
Brachah Shilat is an entrepreneur and active in education, music and female leadership projects.

The project, led by Rabbi Chaim Shlomo Diskin, rabbi of Kiryat Ata, invests in improving women's Mikvah baths, cleanliness, aesthetic design services, and will even give selected Mikvehs around the country a quality mark, which indicates that they meet the highest standards.

The project also aims to expand the information and guidance in order to explain the depth
of the meaning of Mikvah emersion for a woman in particular, and for the life of the couple in general.

Leviev-Yelizarov said: "After two years of strenuous and meticulous teamwork with my partner Bracha Shilat, and with experts in the field, I am excited to launch the 'For Made Me A Woman' project in Israel, to enable all Israeli women, secular, traditional, religious, ultra-Orthodox, understand in-depth the "Jewish secret" to the purity of the family, and thus to "spice up" their relationship and bring light, holiness, and joy into their home, the temple of the Jewish home. "

Brachah Shilat said: "Many people perceive the purity of the family in a way that does not reconcile with its true essence. To me, the emersion in the Mikveh empowers the woman, like the whole Hebrew approach, which gives the woman many strength and power. According to this mitzvah, the whole life of the wife is in the hands of the woman. She "manages the schedule" and "sets the tone" and this is also a golden opportunity for her to invest in herself, as it has an immediate and long-term impact on the life of the couple and the family.

It is important to emphasize that family purity is an integral part of the spouse's life. And it is also an invitation and an opportunity for him to be a part of this experience. "














						שעשני אשה - האתר הרשמי
					

שעשני אישה מביאה את בשורת טהרת המשפחה – יופייה, מהותה, סגולותיה והלכותיה – לכל אישה שרוצה ללמוד ולהתחבר, כחלק מחוויה חיובית, מעצימה ומרגשת ומתוך מקום מחבר ומרומם – למען האישה, חיי הזוגיות והמשפחה, ולחזק ולהגדיל את מעגל הנשים שפותחות את ליבן לאורה של הטבילה במקווה.




					woman.org.il


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

MK Chikli Defeats the Knesset Jebusites, Celebrates 3,055 Years of ‘Occupation’​
*Former-Yamina MK Amichai Chikli on Wednesday joined a meeting of the Knesset Caucus for Ending the Occupation, chaired by Joint Arab List MK Aida Touma-Sliman, that marked “55 years of occupation,” to present a view on the history of Jewish “occupation” that was radically different from the claptrap that’s normally on the menu in that forum.*



For openers, Chikli suggested there was a fundamental error in the date that’s routinely in use by the members of the caucus to refer to the Jewish occupation of Jerusalem, “because it hasn’t been 55 years” of Jewish “occupation,” rather, it’s been “3055 years.” He cited the Biblical source (II Samuel 5:4-7):

“David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years. In Hebron (‘the capital of Breaking the Silence,’ Chikli interjected) he reigned over Judah for seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah for thirty-three years. … David captured the stronghold of Zion; it is now the City of David.”

“And that’s Zion which we know from the chronicles of Zionism,” MK Chikli continued. “David conquers, occupies, 3055 years ago, conquers Jerusalem and the Jebusites.”

“We can hold a debate on this,” he noted, and was interrupted by Chairwoman Touma-Sliman who said, “So, that’s when the occupation started?”

“That’s when we conquered the Zion citadel,” Chikli responded, adding, “It’s a shame that representatives of the Jebusite community didn’t make the effort to come and honor this event.”

It was a pretty good joke, but the truly precious part was the Joint Arab List MK and Chairwoman’s grabbing of the right-wing MK’s admission that Jews have been occupying Jerusalem since the time of King David. She should have added, of course, that her own ancestors at the time were circling and worshiping a giant, black meteor in the middle of the Arabian desert – which they continue to do to this day.

Do you think Jebusite voters support the Joint Arab List?
Do they even show up at the polls on election day?






Read more -








						MK Chikli Defeats the Knesset Jebusites, Celebrates 3,055 Years of ‘Occupation’
					

It hasn't been "55 years" of Jewish "occupation," rather, it's been “3055 years.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Gets Spooked by Parody Mossad Twitter Account
					

The Mossad has struck fear in the hearts of Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps. Well, the parody Mossad Twitter account, at least.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

Major wave of North American aliyah expected summer 2022​
“We are extremely excited to resume our summer Charter Aliyah Flight once again and are looking forward to welcoming thousands more Olim to Israel this coming summer,” said Tony Gelbart, Co-Founder and Chairman of Nefesh B’Nefesh. “We are continuously amazed how each and every Oleh is contributing to the development of the country and remain committed to assisting them at every stage of their Aliyah process as they make Israel their new home.”






The upcoming expected wave of Aliyah follows a season of Nefesh B’Nefesh events and initiatives, which has drawn thousands of participants both planning and contemplating Aliyah. Last week, the organization hosted a celebratory “Homecoming BBQ” for Olim from the Tri-State area who are making Aliyah during the summer. The event was attended by hundreds of individuals, including the soon-to-be Olim and their extended families. The month of May also saw a successful virtual “Mega” event and job fair, which had over 1,600 registrants and encompassed a variety of Aliyah topics for prospective Olim from over 45 states and provinces across North America, as well as from two dozen countries around the world. Prior to these two events, Nefesh B’Nefesh held a two-day “MedEx” event in NJ, in cooperation with Israel’s Health Ministry, providing an array of resources and personal meetings, expedited licensing and support for more than 300 medical professionals and 125 physicians planning their upcoming moves to Israel.

Nefesh B’Nefesh Olim has established various programs to foster the lives and activities of all Olim. These include the FIDF-Nefesh B’Nefesh Lone Soldiers Program and “Ori” for Lone Bnot Sherut, which offer assistance and guidance to the young men and women who choose to volunteer in the IDF or national service.






Additionally, projects such as the Initiative for Zionist Innovation (IZI) and the Zionist Educational Initiative (ZEI) have been implemented to support the Olim community within Israel, as well as to strengthen the connection between Olim and Diaspora Jewry. Finally, as a joint initiative with Keren Keyemeth LeIsrael, “Go Beyond” was created to grow Israel’s periphery by encouraging Aliyah to the Northern and Southern communities.









						Judaism is changing in US and Israel - opinion
					

Today, many Israelis are embracing a liberal Israeli Judaism, expressed through some 200 communities throughout the country.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Major wave of North American aliyah expected summer 2022
					

Nefesh B’Nefesh planning first charter aliyah flight since beginning of pandemic along with 10 group aliyah flights




					www.jpost.com
				











						Boston family makes history as sisters serve together as lone soldiers
					

According to public records, this is the first time that a family from the U.S. has four daughters serving simultaneously.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



_Two of the households in the building are Palestine refugees, and another two would be displaced for the second time in two years, following previous demolitions,_

Didn't learn anything the first time they were "displaced" from their illegal building?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's Easiest Target​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



With cameras set to shoot  in advance?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's Easiest Target​



Don't Islamists learn anything,
than to repeat same lies causing self defeat?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wow improving!

Now it's better to post pictures of drunk Islamists
than getting caught lying about famous American actresses...









						Palestinian Info Center: Grey's Anatomy star volunteering in Gaza
					

They also seem to think Ms. Heigl is a French doctor.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Don't you see the justice
in *doing Islam to Islamists?*









						Hamas forcibly expels residents from their homes in Rafah
					

The Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip began a campaign to expropriate state-owned lands near the Rafah border crossing, as part of a project to expand the crossing, leaving many citizens homeless and jobless.




					www.al-monitor.com
				











						IDF issues demolition order for home of Hamas terrorist who killed Eli Kay
					

Move comes a month and a half after the attack in Jerusalem's Old City, following attempts by Abu Shkaydam’s family to block it




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Gotta love the old dude smiling,
I guess everyone gets his raisins...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Maybe he wants to be an American oligarch?









						Mohamed Hadid's half-built multimillion-dollar mansion is demolished
					

Demolition began last month on Hadid's mansion after years of legal disputes. New photos and drone footage show the wreckage of the unfinished 30,000 sw. ft. house.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 2 – Do You Have What it Takes to Be a Commando?​
> Everyone wants to join Givati’s special commando unit, but out of hundreds of candidates only a few can make the cut. Will our guys succeed? First they have to prove their physical and mental endurance in a 45-hour challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 2 - Do You Have What it Takes to Be a Commando?
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to join Givati's special commando unit, but out of hundreds of candidates only a few can make the cut. Will our guys succeed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


​IDF Warriors Series: Episode 3 – Let the Training Begin!​
How does it feel to shoot a rifle for the first time? How do you navigate at night when all comms are down? And… what do you eat on the battlefield? Our guys are excited to make their first steps as combatant soldiers and commando fighters. But one of them is about to learn that being highly motivated is not enough.










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 3 - Let the Training Begin!
					

How does it feel to shoot a rifle for the first time? How do you navigate at night when all comms are down?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> MK Chikli Defeats the Knesset Jebusites, Celebrates 3,055 Years of ‘Occupation’​
> *Former-Yamina MK Amichai Chikli on Wednesday joined a meeting of the Knesset Caucus for Ending the Occupation, chaired by Joint Arab List MK Aida Touma-Sliman, that marked “55 years of occupation,” to present a view on the history of Jewish “occupation” that was radically different from the claptrap that’s normally on the menu in that forum.*
> 
> 
> 
> For openers, Chikli suggested there was a fundamental error in the date that’s routinely in use by the members of the caucus to refer to the Jewish occupation of Jerusalem, “because it hasn’t been 55 years” of Jewish “occupation,” rather, it’s been “3055 years.” He cited the Biblical source (II Samuel 5:4-7):
> 
> “David was thirty years old when he became king, and he reigned forty years. In Hebron (‘the capital of Breaking the Silence,’ Chikli interjected) he reigned over Judah for seven years and six months, and in Jerusalem he reigned over all Israel and Judah for thirty-three years. … David captured the stronghold of Zion; it is now the City of David.”
> 
> “And that’s Zion which we know from the chronicles of Zionism,” MK Chikli continued. “David conquers, occupies, 3055 years ago, conquers Jerusalem and the Jebusites.”
> 
> “We can hold a debate on this,” he noted, and was interrupted by Chairwoman Touma-Sliman who said, “So, that’s when the occupation started?”
> 
> “That’s when we conquered the Zion citadel,” Chikli responded, adding, “It’s a shame that representatives of the Jebusite community didn’t make the effort to come and honor this event.”
> 
> It was a pretty good joke, but the truly precious part was the Joint Arab List MK and Chairwoman’s grabbing of the right-wing MK’s admission that Jews have been occupying Jerusalem since the time of King David. She should have added, of course, that her own ancestors at the time were circling and worshiping a giant, black meteor in the middle of the Arabian desert – which they continue to do to this day.
> 
> Do you think Jebusite voters support the Joint Arab List?
> Do they even show up at the polls on election day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Chikli Defeats the Knesset Jebusites, Celebrates 3,055 Years of ‘Occupation’
> 
> 
> It hasn't been "55 years" of Jewish "occupation," rather, it's been “3055 years.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com





rylah said:


>



*Are the 10 lost tribes returning to Israel?*


----------



## rylah

*G-d's Name appears in Hebrew on the Temple Mount*
*Moment of Wisdom | The Temple series chapter 4 - Menorah*

Did You ever look at the 10 Agorot coin? Though what was so special in the Menorah,
that it was chosen to be depicted on our coins, 2000 years ago and even today?

Continuing the journey towards the Temple.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Noahide world movement - Rabbi Cherki Brit Olam​*Bnei Noah Communities in India, and more *
> The Time for Noahide Action has Come - The Noahide World Center


​Noahide world movement - Rabbi Cherki Brit Olam​*Grasping the world - connecting Heavens and Earth*

**


----------



## rylah

*Quarter To Africa - Ya Baba*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli troops - Palestinian civilians - Same as always.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



When all fails spin?


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount News | Jewish Prayer - Islamist Fear*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's why Arab supremacists always burn tires
 in every "demonstration", because they love this land so much?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Muawiya is finally walking free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







The Palestinian detainee, Muawiya Alqam, 20 years old, embraces freedom after spending 7 years behind unjust Israeli occupation bars.
Muawiya was detained at 14 years old, and he is now 20!!
This is how ‘Israel’ robs Palestinian children’s childhood innocence!!


----------



## rylah

*What is Bhaaaaaslestine?*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 3 – Let the Training Begin!​
> How does it feel to shoot a rifle for the first time? How do you navigate at night when all comms are down? And… what do you eat on the battlefield? Our guys are excited to make their first steps as combatant soldiers and commando fighters. But one of them is about to learn that being highly motivated is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 3 - Let the Training Begin!
> 
> 
> How does it feel to shoot a rifle for the first time? How do you navigate at night when all comms are down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com


IDF Warriors Series: Episode 4 – Not Just Guns​
A couple of months into their training, our guys are now real soldiers. They’ve already gotten used to the drills, they’ve learned how to get into formation, they even trained against a chemical attack. But being a soldier is not all action. Kitchen duty anyone?










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 4 - Not Just Guns
					

A couple of months into their training, and our guys are now real soldiers. They've already gotten used to the drills.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Are the 10 lost tribes returning to Israel?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestinian lands in the West Bank?

That's funny.


----------



## P F Tinmore

What Do Settlers Sound Like?​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What Do Settlers Sound Like?​



Like the only people in the M. East,
who can actually pronounce 'P - alestine'...

Amer is that embarrassed about light skin and his *Californian accent*?
Maybe he should run for office as the _'first black Palestinian',_ to fit the narrative.


----------



## rylah

Golda Meir: The Girl from Milwaukee who Became Prime Minister | Great Jewish Heroes | Unpacked​
Best known for being Israel’s first (and only to date) female prime minister, Golda Meir, started life in Kiev before moving with her family to Milwaukee in 1906. After a quick stint in Denver, she immigrated to Israel in 1921.

One of only two women who signed Israel’s Declaration of Independence, Meir served as a labor minister and as foreign minister, and in 1969 became prime minister. 

Though some of her five years as prime minister were controversial, her commitment to helping the Jewish people and the State of Israel remain her legacy, earning her a spot as an integral part of Israeli history.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *IDF Warriors Series: Episode 4 – Not Just Guns*
> 
> A couple of months into their training, our guys are now real soldiers. They’ve already gotten used to the drills, they’ve learned how to get into formation, they even trained against a chemical attack. But being a soldier is not all action. Kitchen duty anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 4 - Not Just Guns
> 
> 
> A couple of months into their training, and our guys are now real soldiers. They've already gotten used to the drills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



IDF Warriors Series: Episode 5 – Any Car is Exposed to Anti-Tank Fire or Snipers​
_What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army? How does it change you? Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be. Previously: __Episodes 1__, 2, 3_ _and 4_.

We encounter the soldiers in the midst of a military operation near Gaza. Eviatar and Ran are busy securing routes and defending towns while rockets and mortars whizz by over their heads; Yosef undergoes training as a Namer APC machine gunner, while Roi, “Benda”, is back home, where he has to deal both with the threat of rockets and a troublesome shoulder dislocation that casts doubt over his continued combat duty service.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *India and Israel | Relations and economic future*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
> 
> 
> The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com



*"Like Israel..." - India builds alternative alliance, and the biggest military reform in decades | What is Agnipath?*










						India rejects OIC's comments on India and terms them unwarranted and narrow-minded
					

New Delhi has categorically rejected Organisation of Islamic Cooperation Secretariat's comments on India and termed them unwarranted and narrow-minded.




					newsonair.gov.in


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - Ashdodit B'Elitah*

_"...What's inside gets clarified with the years_
_Another one retuned in Tshuvah_
_Because of the success..."_


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Gotta love how even Arab propagandists make up excuses
for why building the Temple now also fits their narrative...

All their raisins must have sighed in great relief?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Memorial Day - How do You commemorate a hero soldier whose identity remains a secret? | Interview with Sylvia and Shumel Morano
> 
> *





rylah said:


> *G-d's Name appears in Hebrew on the Temple Mount*
> *Moment of Wisdom | The Temple series chapter 4 - Menorah*
> 
> Did You ever look at the 10 Agorot coin? Though what was so special in the Menorah,
> that it was chosen to be depicted on our coins, 2000 years ago and even today?
> 
> Continuing the journey towards the Temple.



*Temple Mount News with Rabbi Shmuel Morano

*


----------



## rylah

*Q2A - Gam Ki Elech *

Even if I go through the
Valley of the shadow of death
I don't fear evil for You are with me

Only good and kindness shall chase me all my life
And I have returned to dwell in the House of my Lord

- Psalm 23, King David A"H​


----------



## rylah

Agnipath: Is India Going The Israel Way?​


----------



## rylah

*Avraham Tal  - Kah 'Od Neshimah *

Take another breath towards the coming time
Everything is also changing, also revealing

Let all that has to come
And everything that has to go
For whom it's no good, good day
Let Yourself simply breathe and then
Get Your head  out of the window,
Say thank You for what comes


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Agnipath: Is India Going The Israel Way?​


Israel's major export is death and oppression.

Y'all must be proud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's major export is death and oppression.
> 
> Y'all must be proud.



How are your Arab losers feeling today?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's major export is death and oppression.
> 
> Y'all must be proud.



I hope one day you find better ways to seek relevance in your life,
than stoning your women, and calling Arab supporters of Israel by the N-word.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
SUBTOPIC: Similarities developed over differences
⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah, et al,

*(PREFACE of the KNOWN)*
Israel’s Top 10 Exports

Electrical machinery, equipment: US$8.2 billion (16.4% of total exports)
Gems, precious metals: $6 billion (12%)
Optical, technical, medical apparatus: $5.7 billion (11.5%)
Machinery including computers: $4.4 billion (8.8%)
Organic chemicals: $4.1 billion (8.3%)
Plastics, plastic articles: $2.7 billion (5.5%)
Other chemical goods: $2.5 billion (5.1%)



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's major export is death and oppression.
> 
> Y'all must be proud.


*(COMMENT)*

I can only wonder why you often make these incredible claims, yet not check your facts.  Weapons do not even make the TOP TEN.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> I hope one day you find better ways to seek relevance in your life,
> than stoning your women, and calling Arab supporters of Israel by the N-word.


There are many many female Palestinian leaders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel Police spokesman defends forced Palestinian expulsions​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> There are many many female Palestinian leaders.








How does your parading suicide bombers and daughters of Hamas oligarchs
as "leaders", translate into much respect for women or any real decision making?









						Hamas court rules women need male guardian to travel
					

Critics accuse Hamas of attempting to roll back women's rights.




					english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## rylah

*The Mossad Security Award with President Herzog*


----------



## rylah

*Mazal Tov, champion! Louis Sakas*










						Arab Israeli wins kickboxing world championship in Turkey, drapes himself in flag
					

Loai Sakas, who took the gold in the under-75 kilogram weight class, was refused a handshake by the Moroccan opponent he defeated in the semifinals




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Israel offers 550K cash grants to South Lebanon Army families​*Families of Christian Lebanese militia now living in Israel to be given 550,000 shekels in housing grants.






*

"The proposal was submitted out of deep appreciation for the shoulder-to-shoulder work of the South Lebanon Army veterans alongside soldiers of the Israel Defense Forces, and given their recent economic distress, particularly in regard to housing," the IDF said in a statement Sunday afternoon, backing the decision.

As part of the proposal, it was approved that eligible veterans of the South Lebanon Army will receive financial assistance for housing in the form of a one-time amount of 550,000 NIS ($161,184).

This sum will be granted to each of the permitted veterans between 2022-2026, in accordance with the ranking to be determined by an inter-ministerial team. The grant is intended to help the SLA refugees living in Israel to find permanent housing solutions.









						Israel offers 550K cash grants to South Lebanon Army families
					

Families of Christian Lebanese militia now living in Israel to be given 550,000 shekels in housing grants.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Entrepreneurs Launch "For Made Me A Woman" *
> *Ruthi Leviev-Yelizarov and Brachah Shilat hope that the project will be a home
> for every woman to consult and learn about relationships, femininity and sexuality.*
> 
> Ruthie Leviev-Yelizarov is a marriage and sexual counselor, mediator, and businesswoman.
> Brachah Shilat is an entrepreneur and active in education, music and female leadership projects.
> 
> The project, led by Rabbi Chaim Shlomo Diskin, rabbi of Kiryat Ata, invests in improving women's Mikvah baths, cleanliness, aesthetic design services, and will even give selected Mikvehs around the country a quality mark, which indicates that they meet the highest standards.
> 
> The project also aims to expand the information and guidance in order to explain the depth
> of the meaning of Mikvah emersion for a woman in particular, and for the life of the couple in general.
> 
> Leviev-Yelizarov said: "After two years of strenuous and meticulous teamwork with my partner Bracha Shilat, and with experts in the field, I am excited to launch the 'For Made Me A Woman' project in Israel, to enable all Israeli women, secular, traditional, religious, ultra-Orthodox, understand in-depth the "Jewish secret" to the purity of the family, and thus to "spice up" their relationship and bring light, holiness, and joy into their home, the temple of the Jewish home. "
> 
> Brachah Shilat said: "Many people perceive the purity of the family in a way that does not reconcile with its true essence. To me, the emersion in the Mikveh empowers the woman, like the whole Hebrew approach, which gives the woman many strength and power. According to this mitzvah, the whole life of the wife is in the hands of the woman. She "manages the schedule" and "sets the tone" and this is also a golden opportunity for her to invest in herself, as it has an immediate and long-term impact on the life of the couple and the family.
> 
> It is important to emphasize that family purity is an integral part of the spouse's life. And it is also an invitation and an opportunity for him to be a part of this experience. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> שעשני אשה - האתר הרשמי
> 
> 
> שעשני אישה מביאה את בשורת טהרת המשפחה – יופייה, מהותה, סגולותיה והלכותיה – לכל אישה שרוצה ללמוד ולהתחבר, כחלק מחוויה חיובית, מעצימה ומרגשת ומתוך מקום מחבר ומרומם – למען האישה, חיי הזוגיות והמשפחה, ולחזק ולהגדיל את מעגל הנשים שפותחות את ליבן לאורה של הטבילה במקווה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman.org.il



Real Talk with Ruthy Levaiev-Yelizaro​The niddah period and the mikvah immersion have recently seen a renaissance of observance in the Jewish community. Many couples have discovered that the cycle of closeness and distance built into this mitzvah keeps their relationship fresh and exciting. Others say it adds a spiritual, divine dimension to their relationship.


Read more -








						Ruthy Leviev-Yelizarov: The businesswoman who is dedicated to promoting Jewish purity
					

'Real Talk' with Ruthy Leviev-Yelizarov, daughter of millionaire and philanthropist Lev Leviev




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 5 – Any Car is Exposed to Anti-Tank Fire or Snipers​
> _What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army? How does it change you? Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be. Previously: __Episodes 1__, 2, 3_ _and 4_.
> 
> We encounter the soldiers in the midst of a military operation near Gaza. Eviatar and Ran are busy securing routes and defending towns while rockets and mortars whizz by over their heads; Yosef undergoes training as a Namer APC machine gunner, while Roi, “Benda”, is back home, where he has to deal both with the threat of rockets and a troublesome shoulder dislocation that casts doubt over his continued combat duty service.



IDF Warriors Series: Episode 6 – Where Will You Go, Benda?​
_What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army? How does it change you? Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be. Previously: __Episodes 1__, 2, 3_, _4_ _and 5._

While the guys learn to fight as a team, Benda is busy with his own personal battle. Will he manage to convince the doctors and commanders to keep him in the unit as an elite fighter, or will he have to kiss his military career goodbye?










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 6 - Where Will You Go, Benda?
					

In the 6th episode of the series, while the guys learn to fight as a team, Benda is busy with his own personal battle.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Are the 10 lost tribes returning to Israel?*





rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah

Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel​





*Aliyah Success*

“With great pride, I’m happy to announce that we’ve passed the 25,000 thresholds of immigrants in this operation. This proves that the State of Israel is a warm and safe home for all Jews in distress. We continue to make great government efforts to absorb the new immigrants in the best possible way.”

According to the ministry, “since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants from Ukraine and neighboring countries, has led to thousands of new immigrants choosing to come to Israel.”









						Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel
					

"Since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, there has been a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants," said the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Hebrew Book Week returns to Israel




*

“Children prefer to watch TV and go on a cellphone instead of reading. However, there are families who prefer that their children read books, since they know that books offer the healthiest content for their children,” he said.

“The demand has gradually increased and more children keep coming to buy National Geographic books, which have a lot of information, animals and many wonderful pictures.”

Read more -
*








						Hebrew Book Week returns to Israel
					

Hebrew Book Week enables consumers to purchase books directly from publishers at discounted prices. Authors benefit since they do not have to sell books at the lower price that bookstores pay them.




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - The Hananyah Song*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aliyah Success*
> 
> “With great pride, I’m happy to announce that we’ve passed the 25,000 thresholds of immigrants in this operation. This proves that the State of Israel is a warm and safe home for all Jews in distress. We continue to make great government efforts to absorb the new immigrants in the best possible way.”
> 
> According to the ministry, “since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants from Ukraine and neighboring countries, has led to thousands of new immigrants choosing to come to Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel
> 
> 
> "Since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, there has been a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants," said the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Israel offers 550K cash grants to South Lebanon Army families​*Families of Christian Lebanese militia now living in Israel to be given 550,000 shekels in housing grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> "The proposal was submitted out of deep appreciation for the shoulder-to-shoulder work of the South Lebanon Army veterans alongside soldiers of the Israel Defense Forces, and given their recent economic distress, particularly in regard to housing," the IDF said in a statement Sunday afternoon, backing the decision.
> 
> As part of the proposal, it was approved that eligible veterans of the South Lebanon Army will receive financial assistance for housing in the form of a one-time amount of 550,000 NIS ($161,184).
> 
> This sum will be granted to each of the permitted veterans between 2022-2026, in accordance with the ranking to be determined by an inter-ministerial team. The grant is intended to help the SLA refugees living in Israel to find permanent housing solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel offers 550K cash grants to South Lebanon Army families
> 
> 
> Families of Christian Lebanese militia now living in Israel to be given 550,000 shekels in housing grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com











						South Lebanon Army - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Understanding Israeli Politics: Right, Left, Elections, Netanyahu & Everything in Between | Unpacked​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Can Pakistan learn from Israel and India?*​What young content creators from Israel, India, Phillipines,
> Kenya, Ghana, US, UAE, Nigeria, Singapore etc
> think about their future.





rylah said:


> Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
> 
> 
> The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com


​Why Most ISRAELIS Come to INDIA After The Army Service?​I went to explore why there are so many ISRAELIS in INDIA and why most of them are falling in love in this beautiful country. Most of them come to India after their army service.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why there is no peace.
    

Insider - What do the Palestinians want?​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is this your best attempt to refute what is said,
or the average level of followers attracted
by the anti-Israel cult?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Is this your best attempt to refute what is said,
> or the average level of followers attracted
> by the anti-Israel cult?


The Palestinians keep turning down "a state."

A 15 year old rusted out Plymouth with bad breaks an no muffler is "a car."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians keep turning down "a state."
> 
> A 15 year old rusted out Plymouth with bad breaks an no muffler is "a car."



Keep walking, loser.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians keep turning down "a state."
> 
> A 15 year old rusted out Plymouth with bad breaks an no muffler is "a car."



That's the perfect image of the Palestinians.

"I'm 18 and my parents won't buy me a new Corvette. I'm gonna stomp and pout (and launch terror attacks) until they do. No fair!!!"

LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's the perfect image of the Palestinians.
> 
> "I'm 18 and my parents won't buy me a new Corvette. I'm gonna stomp and pout (and launch terror attacks) until they do. No fair!!!"
> 
> LOL!


When Israel says "a state" they mean a little piece of Palestine under Israel's boot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> When Israel says "a state" they mean a little piece of Palestine under Israel's boot.



Keep pouting and stomping.....and taking the bus.

Should have taken the car in 1948, eh?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians keep turning down "a state."
> 
> A 15 year old rusted out Plymouth with bad breaks an no muffler is "a car."



Even that is more than the swamps and malaria left by the Arabs.
Being that spoiled maybe exile is good for you.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> When Israel says "a state" they mean a little piece of Palestine under Israel's boot.



Arab supremacists say 'Palestine'
they mean the entire Middle East and North Africa.
Better shut up about little pieces on any side of the Jordan river.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *"Like Israel..." - India builds alternative alliance, and the biggest military reform in decades | What is Agnipath?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India rejects OIC's comments on India and terms them unwarranted and narrow-minded
> 
> 
> New Delhi has categorically rejected Organisation of Islamic Cooperation Secretariat's comments on India and termed them unwarranted and narrow-minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsonair.gov.in



*#WomenPower - Agnipath | India  and Israel
*


----------



## rylah

The experiment that reveals: This is what the Bank of Israel’s digital shekel will look like​
Last week, the Bank of Israel published the results of its digital shekel experiment. The road to adopting a digital shekel in Israel is still long, but the bank’s document provides a glimpse into the future of world money in general and the country in particular. However, even before diving into the digital shekel, it is worthwhile to fully understand the background behind promoting the project.

The original purpose of the crypto was to replace the financial system, and to establish an alternative economy. The idea was founded after the 2008 crisis in which, at least, crypto proponents claim, the system made irrelevant decisions and rescued the banks, which made failed investments in mortgage-backed securities – at the expense of citizens.

At the core of crypto is the principle of decentralization: users make decisions, not a small group. In addition, there is no access restriction – anyone can be part of the financial “game”. In the past decade, the cryptographic system has become popular, especially in developing countries where citizens have difficulty accessing the traditional banking system. Two factors that developed in it challenged the central banks of the world: the first is currencies that wanted to issue giant companies like Meta, and the second is the stable currencies that are pegged to the value of an existing currency like the dollar or the euro. These currencies, which are not as volatile as regular cryptocurrencies, have become popular, and their volume is growing.

The stable currencies are in fact a promise that the currency will be equal to the value of the currency attached to it at any given moment, and for that purpose reserves are needed. This launching point between digital currency value and real currency value has an impact on traditional money. It has been a catalyst for central banks to develop a national digital currency – CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency), which will allow for fast transfers and remote payments, while sending the currency directly from wallet to wallet. Many countries around the world are currently experimenting with the CBDC, studying the benefits of the system and its dilemmas. This is followed by the Bank of Israel’s experiment, and these are the insights from it.






Read more-








						The experiment that reveals: This is what the Bank of Israel’s digital shekel will look like
					

Last week, the Bank of Israel published the results of its digital shekel experiment. The road to adopting a digital shekel in Israel is still long, but the bank’s document provides a glimpse…




					time.news


----------



## rylah

*Aviv Gefen in Samaria Concert - "Right and Left is a piece of nonsense"*

Aviv Gefen in first concert in Samaria. In the framework of various summer events of the Samaria Regional Council, for the first time the singer Aviv Gefen was a guest for a personal show. The concert took place in an amphitheater in the village of Sil'eet before 1,200 participants and the night lights of Gush Dan area.

During the show Gefen told about his decision several years ago that made him change his relation to specific communities. "So fun to be here for the first time, it's a wonderful place with beautiful people. Today, from the height of my age, I can say after all the years, I've missed on a lot of people because of many issues, because I've painted people in convenient colors for me, in truth, in my view today Right and Left is a piece of nonsense", Gefen surprised during the show.









						אביב גפן בהופעה בשומרון: "ימין ושמאל זה חתיכת קשקוש"
					

היוצר והזמר אביב גפן הופיע בשומרון. יוסי דגן: "אנחנו שמחים על כל אמן שמגיע ומתחבר לשומרון".




					www.inn.co.il
				




From the author of "We're a f@@d up generation"...

*



*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount News with Rabbi Shmuel Morano
> 
> *



*No body without a soul | No Israel without the Temple Mount
- Temple Mount update with R. Shmuel Morano*



*Who owns the Temple Mount according to Israeli law?

*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *The Hebrew identity Revolution *
> *Story about the Jewish book shelf | Manitou*
> 
> *Manitou*: I want to tell You a story, maybe I already told some years ago. About 30 years ago, I've heard on the radio, it was specifically before the Passover, an interview with someone, how do You say it on the radio?
> 
> *Student*: Interviewer?
> 
> *Manitou*: Not exactly, You'll understand immediately, and tell me which word should be used.
> 
> He was going to every apartment, typical Israeli homes, and his question was - why Jewish homes have so many books?
> 
> Because it's different from society to society. There are books, but not so much, scholars have libraries, well, book sellers have books, but  among Jews, You enter an apartment and immediately, from the beginning You see books. Also in the rooms, within the rooms of the rooms, there're books.
> 
> So he made a report about this.
> 
> And specifically among the religious, so he went to religious homes and saw these big books, You see the Talmud and all that.
> 
> Then he asked, not only out of curiosity, but irony, he asked the homeowner - _"do You think You'll read this and become wise?"_
> 
> The homeowner answered -_ "Listen habibi, one has to be wise first, to read all this."_



*You know what? Manitou succeeded! | Rabbi Cherk with Yishai Riboi at the 100th Anniversary Conference of Manitou*

You know what? Manitou succeeded!
When You see Yishay Ribo, You see the Jews who became a Hebrew. This is the success of the redemption process as described by Manitou.

Only one question remains - Manitou, towards what? Towards what do we continue? I once asked Manitou about the next stage of the redemption. After several moments of thought, answered - "Torah for the nations of the world". The time has come for us to pass the universal message of Judaism. We have nothing to fear!

One of the greatest philosophers of the nations of the world, Russo, said - "when the Jews have their state with schools and universities in which they can express themselves without fear, only then do we know what they have to tell us".

Manitou is who taught us what we have to tell the nations of the world, the entire humanity. Baruch HaShem we have began a process in which the nations of the world approach us asking questions.

Manitou used to ask whether we would have answers?! And the answer is, yes, Manitou's teaching the nations what is the unity of traits, the uniqueness of morality, the morality of Judaism, what we have to teach the world about the relationship between the Creator and the created, all these are in our school.

Manitou will be our light, that will light the entire world.
Be blessed.


----------



## rylah

*Yishay Ribo - Seder Ha'Avodah (The Service Order)*

He entered the place he entered and stood in the place he stood
Washed his hands and feet, immersed, raised and dried himself,
He came from the place he came and went to the place he went
Stripped off the weekday clothes and donned white garments

And thus he would say, HaShem please,
Atone for the sins, transgressions and iniquities,
Which I sinned before You - I and my household
And if a human could recall the flaws, deficiencies, sins and transgressions,
Surely would count thus, one, one and one, one and two, one and three, one and four,
Would despair, unable to bear the taste of sin, shame, the missed opportunity, the loss

Then the priests and the nation who stand in the courtyard 
When they heard the explicit Name of HaShem come out from 
The mouth of the High Priest, would bow and prostrate, falling on their face

- Blessed be the Name of the glory of His Kingdom for ever and ever...

He stepped to the place he had stepped, his face towards the holy,
Without stain, his mouth and actions at one, he came from the place he came,
And went to the place he went, stripped off the white garments donning clothes of gold

And thus he would say, HaShem please...
And if a human could recall all the kindness, good, all the compassion and all the salvation, 
Surely he would count thus, one, one and one, one and two, one of a thousand, thousands
Of thousands and myriad myriads of wondrous miracles You have done for us day and night

Then the priests and the nation who stand in the courtyard
When they heard the explicit Name of HaShem come out from
The mouth of the High Priest, would bow and prostrate, falling on their face

- Blessed be the Name of the glory of His Kingdom for ever and ever...

He left the place that he left and trembled in the place where he stood
Stripped off the golden clothes and donned his own clothes
And all the nation and the priests escorted him home
It was a holiday for all who loved him, because
He had attained forgiveness for all Israel

Happy is the nation for whom it is so!
Happy is the nation who's G-d is HaShem!

Then the priests and the nation who stand in the courtyard...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *'For made me a Woman' |** Ruthy Levaiev-Yelizarov*
> The niddah period and the mikvah immersion have recently seen a renaissance of observance in the Jewish community. Many couples have discovered that the cycle of closeness and distance built into this mitzvah keeps their relationship fresh and exciting. Others say it adds a spiritual, divine dimension to their relationship.
> 
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruthy Leviev-Yelizarov: The businesswoman who is dedicated to promoting Jewish purity
> 
> 
> 'Real Talk' with Ruthy Leviev-Yelizarov, daughter of millionaire and philanthropist Lev Leviev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





rylah said:


> *Israeli Entrepreneurs Launch "For Made Me A Woman" *
> *Ruthi Leviev-Yelizarov and Brachah Shilat hope that the project will be a home
> for every woman to consult and learn about relationships, femininity and sexuality.*
> 
> Ruthie Leviev-Yelizarov is a marriage and sexual counselor, mediator, and businesswoman.
> Brachah Shilat is an entrepreneur and active in education, music and female leadership projects.
> 
> The project, led by Rabbi Chaim Shlomo Diskin, rabbi of Kiryat Ata, invests in improving women's Mikvah baths, cleanliness, aesthetic design services, and will even give selected Mikvehs around the country a quality mark, which indicates that they meet the highest standards.
> 
> The project also aims to expand the information and guidance in order to explain the depth
> of the meaning of Mikvah emersion for a woman in particular, and for the life of the couple in general.
> 
> Leviev-Yelizarov said: "After two years of strenuous and meticulous teamwork with my partner Bracha Shilat, and with experts in the field, I am excited to launch the 'For Made Me A Woman' project in Israel, to enable all Israeli women, secular, traditional, religious, ultra-Orthodox, understand in-depth the "Jewish secret" to the purity of the family, and thus to "spice up" their relationship and bring light, holiness, and joy into their home, the temple of the Jewish home. "
> 
> Brachah Shilat said: "Many people perceive the purity of the family in a way that does not reconcile with its true essence. To me, the emersion in the Mikveh empowers the woman, like the whole Hebrew approach, which gives the woman many strength and power. According to this mitzvah, the whole life of the wife is in the hands of the woman. She "manages the schedule" and "sets the tone" and this is also a golden opportunity for her to invest in herself, as it has an immediate and long-term impact on the life of the couple and the family.
> 
> It is important to emphasize that family purity is an integral part of the spouse's life. And it is also an invitation and an opportunity for him to be a part of this experience. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> שעשני אשה - האתר הרשמי
> 
> 
> שעשני אישה מביאה את בשורת טהרת המשפחה – יופייה, מהותה, סגולותיה והלכותיה – לכל אישה שרוצה ללמוד ולהתחבר, כחלק מחוויה חיובית, מעצימה ומרגשת ומתוך מקום מחבר ומרומם – למען האישה, חיי הזוגיות והמשפחה, ולחזק ולהגדיל את מעגל הנשים שפותחות את ליבן לאורה של הטבילה במקווה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman.org.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*Itay David - Yerushalayim*

Yerushalyim the city of Kingdom
Rise up already from the revolution
And don Your garments of splendor

Realize the prophecies
Written for me in the books
And ascend from here above to heights

A beautiful day comes and the broken heart rebuilds
Turns around and changes and we shall see again no war,
Only one complete Kingdom, and He stands waiting for the children
To return from the battle home, and You sit and You are all yearning,
Till gathered are all the tears and broken pieces...

And if You build me the Third House!
Guard it with us, guard it with me, and if You
Bring Mshiach, and if You bring Shalom then bring it today!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel is too candy ass to talk to Hamas.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount News | Jewish Prayer - Islamist Fear*



*Netanel Levy ascends 1st time, the day he finished the Talmud
Promoting the construction of the Temple - Ziporah Fizel, 17th of Tamuz

*


----------



## rylah

Incredible - Israelis win 13 medals at World Games in Alabama
					

Israeli athletes - mostly contact sports and athletics - outperformed naysayers at the global event.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Gadot and India's Adani win Hafa Port tender​*The consortium will pay NIS 4 billion for 100% stake in the port, 
well above the amount expected.*

The consortium led by Gadot Chemical Terminals (1985) Ltd. (TASE: GDTR) and including Indian company Adani Ports and Special Economic Zone Ltd. has won the tender to buy the shares of government-owned Haifa Port Ltd. The consortium will buy the 100% holding for NIS 4.1 billion. This amount is higher than the NIS 3 billion that government ministries had expected from the winning bid.



Read more -








						Gadot and India's Adani win Haifa Port tender
					






					en.globes.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem at night | Migdal Ha'emeq (Jezre'el District)*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *"Like Israel..." - India builds alternative alliance, and the biggest military reform in decades | What is Agnipath?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India rejects OIC's comments on India and terms them unwarranted and narrow-minded
> 
> 
> New Delhi has categorically rejected Organisation of Islamic Cooperation Secretariat's comments on India and termed them unwarranted and narrow-minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsonair.gov.in



*Shared history - Jews and Indians*

I went to meet this incredible person Ezekiel Isaac Malekar in the renovated synagogue in Delhi and he told some very interesting facts on the history that jews and indians share...


----------



## rylah

Temple Talk Radio: The Five Sisters Who Helped Write the Torah!​*Pondering his demise, Moshe seeks a successor. Pinchas, thinking fast, saves the nation.*

Pinchas, the grandson of Aharon, acting with zealotry, saves the day and the five daughters of Tzelophchad present a learning argument to gain an inheritance, proving that the younger generation that grew up in the wilderness, are ready to take the reins of leadership.

HaShem instructs Moshe to anoint Joshua as his successor to lead Israel into the land.

Just around the corner: the three weeks - getting serious about rebuilding the Holy Temple.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Should at least pick up the phone
to warn about the incoming rocket...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 6 – Where Will You Go, Benda?​
> _What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army? How does it change you? Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be. Previously: __Episodes 1__, 2, 3_, _4_ _and 5._
> 
> While the guys learn to fight as a team, Benda is busy with his own personal battle. Will he manage to convince the doctors and commanders to keep him in the unit as an elite fighter, or will he have to kiss his military career goodbye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 6 - Where Will You Go, Benda?
> 
> 
> In the 6th episode of the series, while the guys learn to fight as a team, Benda is busy with his own personal battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



IDF Warriors Series: Episode 7 – Ready For the Final Push?​
_What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army?
Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be.
Previously: Episodes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6._

They’ve worked so hard to get the purple beret, but now that it’s just a stone’s throw away, comes the realization that it might not be enough. Will the doctors and commanders allow Benda to stay? Will Eviatar manage to conquer the obstacle course? With only days away from the march to the purple beret, tensions are running high.










						IDF Warriors Series: Episode 7 - Ready For the Final Push?
					

They've worked so hard to get the purple beret, but now that it’s just a stone’s throw away, will it be enough?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Zionism: The First Women's Movement            *
> ​





rylah said:


> Temple Talk Radio: The Five Sisters Who Helped Write the Torah!​
> Pinchas, the grandson of Aharon, acting with zealotry, saves the day and the five daughters of Tzelophchad present a learning argument to gain an inheritance, proving that the younger generation that grew up in the wilderness, are ready to take the reins of leadership.
> 
> HaShem instructs Moshe to anoint Joshua as his successor to lead Israel into the land.
> 
> Just around the corner: the three weeks - getting serious about rebuilding the Holy Temple.


​Israeli experts launch female empowerment project on marriage, sexuality​
The She’asani Isha project, is led by Ruthi Leviev-Yelizarov, marriage and sex counselor, mediator, bridal counselor and businesswoman; and Bracha Shilat, entrepreneur and activist in educational, music and female leadership projects.






She’asani Isha is aiming to spread the word about family purity — Its essence, beauty and virtues — To every woman who wants to learn and connect, as part of a positive, spiritual, empowering and exciting experience and from a connecting and uplifting place for women, couple's life and family, out of personal desire and free choice.



The project mapped out the most invested and pleasant mikvehs in terms of visibility, cleanliness, aesthetics and service and even gave select mikvehs around the country a quality mark, which indicates that they meet the most stringent standards, with the aim of adding more and more mikvehs to this list.



In addition, the project aims to expand the information and guidance system on the subject both with the general female community in Israel, in order to sharpen the value and understanding of the depth of going to the mikveh in particular and married life in general, and with mikveh attendants and counselors, as well as to improve the immersion experience in particular and the condition of the mikvehs in Israel in general.









						Israeli experts launch female empowerment project on marriage, sexuality
					

She’asani Isha is aiming to spread the word about family purity — Its essence, beauty and virtues — To every woman who wants to learn and connect.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Hanan Ben Ari - Maccabiah Mashup*

**








						Rainbow of flags as largest-ever Maccabiah kicks off in Jerusalem with Biden on hand
					

US president, first ever to attend 'Jewish Olympics' held every four years, tells American athletes he is 'damn proud of them,' validating one of world's largest competitions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Just four months after coronavirus restrictions, which limited entry into Israel, were lifted on March 1, the one millionth tourist in 2022 arrived in Israel on Sunday.

The tourist, who was welcomed by Tourism Minister and Tourism Ministry representatives, is Belinda Desoyo Lee Marcelo, 53, a resident of the United Emirates.









						Millionth Tourist Arrives in Israel, and it’s Not Joe Biden
					

Tourism Minister Yoel Razvozov: "We thought that the President of the United States Joe Biden would be the millionth tourist but once again we have beaten the forecast."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Differences in Personality, Criticism of Israel -​Prof. Noam Chomsky with Dr. Yozevich ​
This may very well be our most exciting debate to date. On one side, Dr. Roi Yozevitch, and on the other side, Noam Chomsky, a world-renowned intellectual and activist for over 60 years. He has written over 150 books, has multiple arrest records, and is widely known for being a fierce critic of Israel. In this section of Podcast we will discuss Differences in Personality, Criticism of Israel with Noam Chomsky.


----------



## rylah

*Gad Elbaz with Yitzhak 'Amran - Tahzik Oti (Hold Me)

*


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount News - Ascending To The Next Level | Blessings to PM Lapid 
| Laws of Prostration | Ben Shapiro at the Temple Mount*

*








						Ben Shapiro visits Temple Mount with his father
					

Ben Shapiro had said earlier in his visit that "you can't visit Israel without going up to the Temple Mount."




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

Israel, Italy begin joint F-35 drill
					

The Israeli Air Force believes that international exercises such as this one improves and strengthens the IAF's capabilities to deal with threats in real-time.




					www.jpost.com
				











						IAI Signs $200M+ Contract to Provide Special Mission Aircraft to NATO Country
					

The Special Mission Aircraft developed by IAI, to be supplied to the European NATO nation, are used to detect, alert, and collect strategic intelligence information.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Itay David - Yerushalayim*
> 
> Yerushalyim the city of Kingdom
> Rise up already from the revolution
> And don Your garments of splendor
> 
> Realize the prophecies
> Written for me in the books
> And ascend from here above to heights
> 
> A beautiful day comes and the broken heart rebuilds
> Turns around and changes and we shall see again no war,
> Only one complete Kingdom, and He stands waiting for the children
> To return from the battle home, and You sit and You are all yearning,
> Till gathered are all the tears and broken pieces...
> 
> And if You build me the Third House!
> Guard it with us, guard it with me, and if You
> Bring Mshiach, and if You bring Shalom then bring it today!



*Itay David - Bamidbar (In The Desert)*

In a big desert walking towards the horizon
He doesn't see the end, yet feels in the heartbeat
He wants to breathe to run towards the freedom
He only wants a place for a journey into the soul

And he won't stop galloping even during  rain
As long as he breathes even in heat he isn't stopped
Because he has a dream and a set plan, lot in imagination
And the rest is improvised, and till the evening he takes the top
And tomorrow he returns and opens another notebook, for he has a dream...

And hours already passed and he doesn't stop
He doesn't come to try, he already tried enough
He's the furthest from here and closest to another place
It's a sentence that told him to walk faster than the clock
But he's so calm because somehow nothing ever frightens

Everyone knows he has a dream...

**


----------



## rylah

*Youval Dayan - Shev Muli (Sit Before Me)*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the
> high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> 
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".



*School for Prophets - First Semester | Voice Exercise*

**


----------



## rylah

Women Scholars Gather for First Seminar on their Torah Leadership​
A group of 18 women scholars from around the world came to Israel last week to meet face to face and learn together after studying Torah intensively via zoom, in classrooms, and pairs, for over a year. The participants in this unique summer seminar are all enrolled in the 4-year International Halakha Scholars Program (IHSP), a division of the Israel-based Susi Bradfield Women’s Institute of Halakhic Leadership (WIHL) that is geared specifically toward an international student body, with representation from the US, England, Germany, Israel, Canada, and Australia,

“This summer seminar represents a continued commitment to change in our communities as it pertains to women in leadership positions,” explained Rabbanit Dr. Hannah Hashkes, director of the program. “The Jewish world, both here in Israel and abroad, has clearly demonstrated their desire to see women as full partners in Torah study and the overall halakhic conversation and serve as leaders within our communities. The Ohr Torah Stone educational network responded to this growing level of interest with the establishment of the IHSP and by hosting this seminar dedicated to exploring women’s leadership positions in the world of Torah and halakha.”


The IHSP study program for women educators, scholars, and Jewish communal leaders features an advanced course of halakha study in the subjects of Shabbat, Aveilut (Mourning), Kashrut, and Nidda (Family Purity and fertility). The program also offers two intensive in-person summer seminars on leadership development, writing and communication skills, and the philosophy of halakha.

Over the week, participants met with leading figures in the world of women’s Torah study and took part in classes focused on topics ranging from religion-state issues, challenges between traditional theology and contemporary women’s thought, new initiatives among female halachic leaders, and others.






Read more -




__





						Women Scholars Gather in Jerusalem for First Seminar on Leadership in Torah and Halakha
					

We were treated to a range of master classes with some of the greatest women Torah scholars of our generation.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aliyah Success*
> 
> “With great pride, I’m happy to announce that we’ve passed the 25,000 thresholds of immigrants in this operation. This proves that the State of Israel is a warm and safe home for all Jews in distress. We continue to make great government efforts to absorb the new immigrants in the best possible way.”
> 
> According to the ministry, “since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants from Ukraine and neighboring countries, has led to thousands of new immigrants choosing to come to Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel
> 
> 
> "Since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, there has been a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants," said the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



*'Aliyah News - No'am Leibman | Tzur Israel - Phase Two*


----------



## rylah

​


----------



## P F Tinmore

*So, Why would Israel have any interest in a coffee shop?

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Marking 8 years son’s body held by Hamas,​Goldins to march from Kfar Saba to Gaza​Family calls on public to join them in rally, says current government following path of previous ones in doing nothing to return Hadar, Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hisham al-Sayed​

The Goldin family plans to march from their home in central Israel to the Gaza border next week, in order to mark eight years since the body of their son was taken captive by Hamas.

Hadar Goldin, the son of Leah and Simcha Goldin, was killed while fighting in the 2014 Gaza war, along with Oron Shaul. The soldiers’ bodies have been held by Hamas ever since. Leah and Simcha, who will be joined by supporters as they embark on their march next Wednesday, August 3, also call for the release of Avera Mengistu, an Israeli civilian whose family says he suffers from mental illness. Mengistu snuck under the security fence into Gaza in 2014, and he has been held there ever since.

The organizers notably left out any reference to Hisham al-Sayed, who entered Gaza under similar circumstances to those of Mengistu. Last month, Hamas released video footage of al-Sayed, claiming his health was deteriorating in an apparent effort to jump-start long-stalled negotiations for a prisoner exchange with Israel.

The march organizers say that next week’s three-day demonstration will be their latest effort to implore the government to act in order to bring home the bodies of the fallen soldiers, along with the two civilians held captive by Hamas.

“For eight straight years, Israeli governments have given up on the fighters Oron and Hadar,” organizers said in a statement. “The current government, like its predecessors, behaves with laziness and moral bankruptcy toward its own people, while every day more and more terrorists are released [from prisons], Gazan workers come in and out [of Israel], and materials needed for the reconstruction of the [Hamas] tunnel network flow like water, while the government does not use any pressure levers or sanctions to harden positions against the arch terrorist [Hamas leader] Yahya Sinwar.”





Clockwise from top left: Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hadar Goldin and Hisham al-Sayed. (Flash90/Courtesy)

Read more -








						Marking 8 years son’s body held by Hamas, Goldins to march from Kfar Saba to Gaza
					

Family calls on public to join them in rally, says current government following path of previous ones in doing nothing to return Hadar, Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hisham al-Sayed




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Miraculous recovery: Shai Ben Shlomo was attacked by axe-wielding terrorist in El'ad​
Shai Ben Shlomo, who was hospitalized in critical condition after being attacked by a terrorist in El'ad, who hacked at his head with an axe, was released from hospital on Thursday, having made a complete and miraculous recovery.






Haredi journalist Ariel Elharar posted a picture of Ben Shlomo on his Twitter page, holding his young son in his arms. "Look at the excited face of this sweet little boy," he wrote. "His father was in hospital for three months while his young son prayed that his father would recover and come home after being critically wounded by a terrorist wielding an axe in a horrific attack. Today, this father was discharged from hospital and is back home, completely healthy."









						Miraculous recovery: Shai Ben Shlomo was attacked by axe-wielding terrorist in Elad
					

After three months in hospital and critical head wounds, father of four is back home and healthy.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Truth or Peace? Legislation or Arbitration? | Masei 5782​
*In the parasha of Masei, always read around Rosh Chodesh Av, is the only date of a yahrzeit mentioned specifically in Torah – that of Aharon HaKohen, on the first of Av. *

Why is it so important at this difficult time of year to recall the life and legacy of Aharon?
Sages were already creating the solution to the problem. What is the antidote to the 
causeless hatred that caused the destruction of the Second Temple?

Aharon’s legacy as the great peacemaker. Mosheh was a person of justice and truth, 
while Aharon was all about peace. If Mosheh was about legislation, 
Aharon was about arbitration.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Marking 8 years son’s body held by Hamas,​Goldins to march from Kfar Saba to Gaza​Family calls on public to join them in rally, says current government following path of previous ones in doing nothing to return Hadar, Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hisham al-Sayed​
> 
> 
> The Goldin family plans to march from their home in central Israel to the Gaza border next week, in order to mark eight years since the body of their son was taken captive by Hamas.
> 
> Hadar Goldin, the son of Leah and Simcha Goldin, was killed while fighting in the 2014 Gaza war, along with Oron Shaul. The soldiers’ bodies have been held by Hamas ever since. Leah and Simcha, who will be joined by supporters as they embark on their march next Wednesday, August 3, also call for the release of Avera Mengistu, an Israeli civilian whose family says he suffers from mental illness. Mengistu snuck under the security fence into Gaza in 2014, and he has been held there ever since.
> 
> The organizers notably left out any reference to Hisham al-Sayed, who entered Gaza under similar circumstances to those of Mengistu. Last month, Hamas released video footage of al-Sayed, claiming his health was deteriorating in an apparent effort to jump-start long-stalled negotiations for a prisoner exchange with Israel.
> 
> The march organizers say that next week’s three-day demonstration will be their latest effort to implore the government to act in order to bring home the bodies of the fallen soldiers, along with the two civilians held captive by Hamas.
> 
> “For eight straight years, Israeli governments have given up on the fighters Oron and Hadar,” organizers said in a statement. “The current government, like its predecessors, behaves with laziness and moral bankruptcy toward its own people, while every day more and more terrorists are released [from prisons], Gazan workers come in and out [of Israel], and materials needed for the reconstruction of the [Hamas] tunnel network flow like water, while the government does not use any pressure levers or sanctions to harden positions against the arch terrorist [Hamas leader] Yahya Sinwar.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top left: Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hadar Goldin and Hisham al-Sayed. (Flash90/Courtesy)
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marking 8 years son’s body held by Hamas, Goldins to march from Kfar Saba to Gaza
> 
> 
> Family calls on public to join them in rally, says current government following path of previous ones in doing nothing to return Hadar, Oron Shaul, Avera Mengistu, Hisham al-Sayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com





rylah said:


> The Goldin family plans to march from their home in central Israel to the Gaza border next week,


Will Hamas set up snipers on the border and mow them down?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Will Hamas set up snipers on the border and mow them down?


They don't? Those daily rockets must be peace greetings...


----------



## rylah

Caroline Glick: Where were Hamas rockets on Jerusalem Day? | Mideast News Hour​
In this week’s episode of the Caroline Glick Mideast News Hour, Caroline was joined by historian Gadi Taub. They discussed the successful Flag Parade in Jerusalem in the context of the Muslim Brotherhood-dominated Israeli government, and the previous Netanyahu-led government’s decision to cancel last year’s parade in the face of mass Arab Israeli violence and Hamas’s missile offensive.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *#WomenPower - Agnipath | India  and Israel
> *





rylah said:


> *Can Pakistan learn from Israel and India?*​What young content creators from Israel, India, Phillipines,
> Kenya, Ghana, US, UAE, Nigeria, Singapore etc
> think about their future.


​UAE based Journalist on India, UAE, and Israel Relations​
Dr. Qamar Cheema is an Islamabad-based strategic and political analyst.


----------



## rylah

Samaria: Israeli Pregnant Woman Lightly Injured in Carjacking by Arabs​





A gang of four Arab men hijacked a pregnant woman’s car and sped away with it in the Shomron on Tuesday, leaving her injured on the side of the road.

The Arabs collided with an Israeli vehicle using their vehicle near the community of Einav in Samaria. When the driver, a 29-year Israeli woman who is pregnant, stopped on the side,
the four men forcibly removed her from her vehicle and fled away with it.









						Samaria: Israeli Pregnant Woman Lightly Injured in Carjacking by Arabs
					

This method employed by Arabs to hijack cars from Jews has become more common in recent years.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						The price for incitement: Israel revokes licenses for schools in eastern Jerusalem
					

Minister of Education orders revocation of operating licenses of schools in which incitement against the State of Israel was discovered.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Weirdly, Lebanon Signs Deal to Import Gas from Israel​
In a much-reported move, Lebanon, Syria and Egypt signed an agreement at the Lebanese Energy Ministry in Beirut on June 21 for the provision of Egyptian natural gas to Lebanon, via Syria. According to the deal, Egypt will export 650 million cubic meters of natural gas per year to the Deir Ammar power plant in Lebanon. The gas will reach Lebanon through the Arab Gas Pipeline (AGP), which runs through Jordan and Syria.

Read more -








						Weirdly, Lebanon Signs Deal to Import Gas from Israel
					

Coals to Newcastle




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Apple to open development center in Jerusalem​The development center in Jerusalem will be the US tech giant's third center in Israel after Herzliya and Haifa.​





Apple is expanding its operations in Israel, having announced on Wednesday it would be opening a development center in Jerusalem, Israeli business newspaper _Globes_ reported. This will be the US tech giant's third center in Israel after Herzliya and Haifa.

While most tech giants announce the opening of new development centers through press releases in order to maximize media publicity, Apple's new development center in Givat Ram was revealed on a LinkedIn post, noted _Globes_.

According to the post, Apple's Jerusalem development center will focus on hardware, and chip development as part of the processor development project for Mac computers.

The decision by Apple to open a new development center in Jerusalem comes as most tech giants have slowed new recruitment. 

Read more - 









						Apple to open development center in Jerusalem
					

The development center in Jerusalem will be the US tech giant's third center in Israel after Herzliya and Haifa.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

"Mother we are praying for You here at the Temple Mount"​*The Fast of Tammuz on the Temple Mount and the Daily Minyan*








Exiting the Temple Mount in joy and tremble...










						Supreme Court Regains Sanity Sparing Thousands of Jewish Settlers from Uprooting
					

What worked for Mitzpe Kramim should work for an estimated 2,000 to 3,000 other Jewish homes in Judea and Samaria.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Getting serious about building the Holy Temple​*What does the Kohen Gadol have to do with a man accused of manslaughter?*

40 Years in the Wilderness Come to a Close! G-d instructs us all to chart the stations of our lives' journeys, for to travel is to grow intellectually, spiritually, and closer to HaShem.

Staying in the same place too long distances us from HaShem.


----------



## rylah

"Israel Can Stop Iran's Nuclear Program" | 100th episode of 'Gatekeeper' with Benjamin Netanyahu ​
We took a step back from current events to get Netanyahu's historical perspective on Zionism - historical opportunities, taken or lost; leadership and its most essential role; Theodore Herzl's vision, and the all but lost memory of Aaron Aaronsohn's role in paving the way to statehood.

(Comment)

Very insightful interview, revealing the less known causes of Ottoman defeat.
Also I don't remember ever hearing Mr. Netanyahu refer to people 
as prophets, or use 'prophetic' in his lexicon. 

Then again, he also wrote a forward,
to Rabbi Cherki's Noahide 'Shulhan 'Aruch'...


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *'Aliyah News - No'am Leibman | Tzur Israel - Phase Two*



*What is the real reason that Mosheh Rabbenu did not enter the Land of Israel? | Rabbi Oury Cherki*

I want to tell You, I've met several years ago, a rabbi from abroad, and an important community. I asked him, 'do You encourage Your community to immigrate to the land, to do 'Aliyah?'. He says, 'look ahmmm…yes, yes 'Aliyah is important, but it has to be accompanied with a spiritual 'Aliyah'.

Angered me – what does it mean a spiritual 'Aliyah? The 'Aliyah is a spiritual 'Aliyah! And this we see in action, we see the fruits, we see the nation of Israel change, how the nation of Israel grows in glory, how the nation of Israel can also say 'wow!'…well it's..

I want to tell You several things about the Weekly Torah Portion. Don't worry it won't go beyond 2 hours, but really it's going to be much shorter. We all know this, the 'Shlah' portion is the portion of the 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael. And we're meeting resistance to the 'Aliyah, there're people who don't want, and not small people, the greatest in Torah, the greatest in Torah in scale of the days of Mosheh Rabbenu, oppose entering the land. This is a very strange thing, and really the classic Jewish literature dealt a lot with the question – what was the cause of this resistance?

And to say the truth – it doesn't matter. What is important is not why they resisted, rather what was the answer given to their arguments. We see in Torah, two speeches attempting to answer the words of those spies, the leaders of Israel who resisted entering the land.

The one in our portion – Calev Ben Yefuneh answers to the words of the spies. And where is Mosheh? Isn't in the portion; In the 'Devarim' portion, Mosheh Rabbenu repeats the story, and he's telling about his response, and regarding the response of Calev, he doesn't speak.

Very strange, then what really happened? Who responded to their words? Did Mosheh respond, or Calev respond? I assume they both responded. Then why are the words of Calev in one portion, and the words of Mosheh in a different portion?

So that we don't compare them!
Meaning, so that we don't do what I'm going to do now.

And the story, now ask, then why nevertheless I allow myself to do what Torah didn't want us to do? Because I've learned, a conclusion I've reached from looking into Rashi – that there's a difference between the first reading in Torah, and the second reading.

For example, the end of 'Noah' portion, Torah says – _"and Terah died in Haran"_, Terah the father of Avraham, _"and Terah died in Haran. And said HaShem to Avraham "Go forth…"_.

What do I understand from a shallow reading – Teah died, and then Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land. But Rashi says, if You pay attention, You see according to the number of years, that Terah was alive when Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land.

Then why did Torah tell about the death of Terah beforehand? Rashi says, so that it won't be evident to all, that left his father and made 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael.

So what does Rashi do? He destroys the intent of Torah, Torah wanted to hide it, and Rashi reveals! However probably Rashi wants to teach us a very important thing, there's Your first reading in Torah – the first time You meet Avraham Avinu, You're not to know he left his father, because You'll have a bad opinion, and the first impression will remain. But after You reveal who's Avraham Avinu, what great character, what his 'Aliyah to the land did, then You're willing to forgive that he left his father.

Therefore I learn, that when we read in Torah, there're two readings. So, in the first reading we see, there's no comparison between Calev and Mosheh. Now as I pass to the second stage, I want to compare the words of Calev to the words of Mosheh.

Calev, when he sees the nation of Israel afraid of the war, war is a frightening thing, a painful thing, what does Calev do – gives a motivation speech. _"Let us by all means go up, and we shall gain possession of it, for we shall surely overcome it! If HaShem wants us and gave us the dwellers of this land. Their shadow has departed from them!"_. HaShm is with us, don't be afraid. What does he say? He says – not to be afraid. Folks cheer up – we can.

What does Mosheh say in the portion 'Devarim'?

Mosheh when he hearing the nation is afraid of the war, tells them 'don't worry, HaShem will fight for you', will do you miracles. I know Him for years, I know the Holy Be Blessed can do miracles, will do you miracles. So you have nothing to be afraid about the war.

Exactly the opposite of the discourse of Calev! Calev says that in the land of Israel you behave naturally. Mosheh thinks he is still in the desert!

In the desert there's a place for miracles, in the land of Israel it's without miracles – You have to work Yourself.

What is the response? In the portion of 'Devarim' it's written - _"Not one of those involved, this evil generation, shall see the good land that I swore to give to your fathers"._ Meaning HaShem says they will not enter the land. _"None except Calev Ben Yefuneh; he shall see it!"_ What is Calev doing here, we didn't even hear about him? Rather this is to say, Your discourse Mosheh, is not acceptable, what Calev said accepted.

There Mosheh adds another shocking sentence – if there're sensitive people, please go out now. He says – _"Because of you HaShem was incensed with me too, saying: You shall not enter it either. Yehoshu'a Bin Nun, who attends you, he shall enter it. Imbue him with strength, for he shall allot it to Israel"._

So what do I understand? That Torah, here Moshesh revealed the true reason for which Mosheh Rabbenu didn't enter the land – because he wanted a miraculous history, HaShem does for you the work. In the land of Israel HaShem doesn't do the work for you, you do the work for HaShem.

And this is what Dvorah said, it's necessary to come to the help of HaShem, not in the help of HaShem, to the help of HaShem. Now this is a very interesting thing, what do we learn from this? We learn that in Eretz Yisrael, it's not only necessary to make an effort, but something even greater – that our efforts bear fruit, our efforts succeed setting motion to history.










						First archaeological dig begins at site believed to be Joshua's tomb
					

Khirbet Tibnah is located on a hill in the southwest of the Samaria region, east of Shoham near Halamish. The site was populated from the Bronze Age until the beginning of the Ottoman period.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

17-year-old Israeli’s mental health ‘first aid’ course draws thousands



​Ma'ayan Cohen finished regular first aid training, but noticed there wasn’t an easily accessible equivalent for psychological health​Cohen is part of LEAD – Israel Youth Leadership Development, a nonprofit that encourages teenagers to take leadership roles in society. It helped her make connections with partners, create a course and get it online.

Mental health charity ERAN supported her, and together with psychologists and psychiatrists, built a 30-hour study program. It’s currently only accessible to people who signed up for the pilot phase, but will be available to all in a few weeks, after the pilot is complete.










						17-year-old Israeli’s mental health ‘first aid’ course draws thousands
					

Maayan Cohen finished regular first aid training, but noticed there wasn't an easily accessible equivalent for psychological health




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> State of modern Israel | Lessons to learn for India​*Arif Bhasha discusses how Israel developed so rapidly,*​*and the lessons to learn for Bhaarat, a state facing similar proxies.*​**





rylah said:


> Semiconductors: How India can take a cue from Israel to build a vibrant chip ecosystem
> 
> 
> The pandemic exposed the vulnerabilities in the supply chain, bringing chip manufacturing in sharp focus again. What can India do to up its game in chip design and manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economictimes.indiatimes.com



India Buys The Haifa Port From Israel | What Does This Mean For The Region?​


----------



## rylah

Tender for club to be open Shabbat closed after no bids received​




​Harish withdraws tender for 'Urban Country Club' with stipulation operator must be willing to open Shabbat after it receives no bids.​
A tender for the establishment of an 'Urban Country Club' in the city of Harish which would be open on Shabbat was closed after no entrepreneurs submitted bids for the tender.

According to Lidor Shaked's report on the 'Harish City' website, only two entrepreneurs were interested in the details of the tender and purchased the tender brochure, but neither submitted an offer for the tender itself.









						Tender for club to be open Shabbat closed after no bids received
					

Harish withdraws tender for 'Urban Country Club' with stipulation operator must be willing to open Shabbat after it receives no bids.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*"Yafah The Policewoman" - commander at the Temple Mount *
*Yafah Asmara, commander of the Temple Mount visit array, continues to the next position and receives congratulations from the activists, "turned the Temple Mount 
into a bright place"*



Temple Mount activists, who are used to addressing her as "Yafah the policewoman",
showered her with praise and congratulated her on her new role.

The head of the Temple Mount administration Rabbi Shimshon Elboim said that "the entire nation of Israel owes her a lot. Her dedication and loyalty to the citizens on the one hand and to the police on the other hand, became an example that radiated on the area and the entire police. She will be recorded in Israeli history as one of the most significant figures in the process of Israel's return to the Temple Mount."













						"יפה השוטרת" עזבה את התפקיד בהר הבית
					

יפה אסמרה, מפקדת מערך הביקורים בהר הבית, ממשיכה לתפקיד הבא ומקבלת ברכות מהפעילים. "הפכה את הר הבית למקום מואר"




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

Will the Temple be built this year?​
Arabs fear mass ascending of Jews to the Temple Mount
on the fast of the 9th of Av.



"At the evening saying laments.
 At the morning ascending to build."













						Will the Temple be built this year?
					

We mourn and fast, pray and beseech Hashem for the rebuilding of the Holy Temple. But what will happen?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Large food factory destroyed in bombardment as Gazans face long road to recovery​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel razes Palestinian farmland in Gaza Strip, 13 Oct. 2020​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Large food factory destroyed in bombardment as Gazans face long road to recovery​



Why is Hamas launching attacks from next to a large food factory?


----------



## rylah

BS"D​Operation 'Breaking Dawn' - Miriam Peretz welcomes grandchild as IDF kills operative who killed her son ​






Miriam Peretz, the iconic public figure and educator who lost her two sons while they were serving in the IDF, found out that Khaled Mansour, the senior Palestinian Islamic Jihad commander killed by the IDF, was responsible for the operation that led to the killing of her son Eliraz in 2010.

The IDF announced the elimination of Khaled Mansour, who was a senior member of the Islamic Jihad and the commander of the southern region of Gaza on behalf of the organization on Saturday. Over the years, he was involved in a series of attacks against Israel.

Mansour was eliminated on the day Perez welcomed her grandson to the world, and just a day after the birthday of Eliraz, who would have been 44-years-old this year.

"There is peace in the heart when you know that you will not be harmed by him again. I see Eliraz's children before my eyes, I want them to know that the man who killed their father and caused so much destruction is gone. We have reached closure with the villain, there is no greater correction," the Israel Prize laureate told Army Radio.













						Miriam Peretz welcomes grandchild as IDF kills operative who killed son
					

Khaled Mansour was eliminated on the day Peretz welcomed her grandson to the world, and just a day after the birthday of Eliraz, who would have been 44-years-old.




					www.jpost.com
				











						IDF Demolishes Home of 2 Terrorists Who Murdered 3 Israelis in Elad
					

The demolitions were carried out after the petitions of the terrorists’ families to the High Court were rejected.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Sderot Mayor: Heavy blows to Islamic Jihad and Hamas will bring peace
					

Sderot Mayor Alon Davidi tells INN: The first lesson is that you can eliminate terrorists, and next time we should hit them immediately without waiting.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *School for Prophets - First Semester | Voice Exercise
> 
> *





rylah said:


> "Mother we are praying for You here at the Temple Mount"​*The Fast of Tammuz on the Temple Mount and the Daily Minyan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exiting the Temple Mount in joy and tremble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Regains Sanity Sparing Thousands of Jewish Settlers from Uprooting
> 
> 
> What worked for Mitzpe Kramim should work for an estimated 2,000 to 3,000 other Jewish homes in Judea and Samaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



*David Ben Araza - 'Eynay Yordah Mayim *

"For these I weep, my eyes flow with water,
Far from me Menahem who returns my spirit"

- The Eichah Scroll (1,16)​


----------



## rylah

GoStork launches Fertility Clinic Marketplace to help with pregnancy
					

Israeli start-up, GoStark, has developed a fertility clinic marketplace platform to help those who want to get pregnant.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Will the Temple be built this year?​
> Arabs fear mass ascending of Jews to the Temple Mount
> on the fast of the 9th of Av.
> 
> 
> 
> "At the evening saying laments.
> At the morning ascending to build."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Temple be built this year?
> 
> 
> We mourn and fast, pray and beseech Hashem for the rebuilding of the Holy Temple. But what will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



Thousands of Jews Ascend Temple Mount on Tisha B’Av​Despite the ongoing operation against Islamic Jihad in Gaza, and the hundreds of rockets launched at Israel, including Jerusalem, more than a thousand Jews have already gone up to the Temple Mount on Sunday morning, as Jews commemorate Tisha B’Av with fasting and lamentations. Many more are still waiting on line for their turn.






Among those that went up were MK Itamar Ben-Gvir and Ben Shapiro.

*Update:* By day’s end The Temple Mount Administration recorded a total of 2,041 Jews who visited the Temple Mount on Sunday, an impressive 20% increase over last year’s 1,679 visits to the Temple Mount, according to a TPS report. According to Tom Nisani of Har Babayit Beyadeinu, 2200 Jews ascended.



Hamas previously threatened to attack if Jews went up on Tisha B’Av.
Then prided themselves in the Islamic Jihad rockets launched towards Jerusalem.






Read more -








						Ben Shapiro moved by crowd ascending Temple Mount
					

Ben Shapiro recalls words of Prophet Jeremiah on the Jews' return upon seeing Jewish masses ascend Temple Mount on Tisha B'Av.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						Thousands of Jews Ascend Temple Mount on Tisha B’Av
					

Hamas previously threatened to attack if Jews went up on Tisha B'Av.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Itay David - Bamidbar (In The Desert)*
> 
> In a big desert walking towards the horizon
> He doesn't see the end, yet feels in the heartbeat
> He wants to breathe to run towards the freedom
> He only wants a place for a journey into the soul
> 
> And he won't stop galloping even during  rain
> As long as he breathes even in heat he isn't stopped
> Because he has a dream and a set plan, lot in imagination
> And the rest is improvised, and till the evening he takes the top
> And tomorrow he returns and opens another notebook, for he has a dream...
> 
> And hours already passed and he doesn't stop
> He doesn't come to try, he already tried enough
> He's the furthest from here and closest to another place
> It's a sentence that told him to walk faster than the clock
> But he's so calm because somehow nothing ever frightens
> 
> Everyone knows he has a dream...
> 
> **



*Daniel Zandani - Shma'a Koly (Hear My Voice)*

*Written by Rav Hai Gaon*


----------



## rylah

Narkis - "I believe the new Temple will be built, and imagine myself singing there"​





*On the occasion of her 41st birthday, which fell a day before Tisha B'Av, the singer Narkis congratulated herself, thanked her loved ones and imagined the coming days of the Messiah*

The singer Narkis celebrated her 41st birthday yesterday, a day before Tisha B'av. In her opinion it is no coincidence because she believes that the Temple will be rebuilt and she will sing there. In the post that the singer published on the occasion of her birthday, she referred to the special day and congratulated herself on the occasion of her birthday.



*"Together we will bring a new message to the world"*

"It is only suitable for me to be born the day before Tisha B'av (Hebrew birthday)," Narkis began, "because after the pain and difficulty, I am a great believer in miracles, I believe that a new temple will be built and I imagine myself singing there (trusting in Messiah to sort out all the technical matters). I believe there is no age for dreams and really everything is already with you and only you will decide when the world needs to hear about you and really get to know you...".

For her birthday, Narkis thanked G-d, her family, her friends and acquaintances: "Thank you to the Creator of the world who does not give up on me even when I resent him every two days or so. Thank you to my family, the parents and sisters who embrace me through the ups and downs, thank you to my friends who go crazy with me and contain me." Narkis also thanked her mentor: "My confidant and the fulfillment of my dreams. For seven years we have been deliberately digging through pain (crazy) to bring out sparks into the world."

Narkis also thanked the little girl that she is: "And thank you to the little girl who lives inside me who really doesn't care that I'm 41 today (what nonsense isn't it?!!!) and she doesn't care about reality, she dreams big and I flow with her about everything." At the end, the singer thanked the audience, "Together we will bring a new message to the world,
what happens with us is truly magnificent."









						נרקיס רוצה לשיר בבית המקדש: "סומכת על המשיח שיסדר את כל העניינים הטכניים" - כיפה
					

הזמרת המצליחה שנולדה בתאריך ח' באב, חוגגת יום הולדת, ומודה להשם ולקהל: "מה שקורה איתנו בהופעות זה באמת קסם" | אחרי תשעה באב צפויה נרקיס לפרסם לוח הופעות חדש, ובקרוב יגיע שיר נוסף




					www.kipa.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 7 – Ready For the Final Push?​
> _What does it take to become a combat soldier in the Israeli army?
> Join four Israeli soldiers on their long quest to be all they can be.
> Previously: Episodes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6._
> 
> They’ve worked so hard to get the purple beret, but now that it’s just a stone’s throw away, comes the realization that it might not be enough. Will the doctors and commanders allow Benda to stay? Will Eviatar manage to conquer the obstacle course? With only days away from the march to the purple beret, tensions are running high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Warriors Series: Episode 7 - Ready For the Final Push?
> 
> 
> They've worked so hard to get the purple beret, but now that it’s just a stone’s throw away, will it be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



*Survived Auschwitz, fought in the Negev - the brave female Palmah fighter has passed away*

*Last evening, Esther Greenberg Z"l, who was born in Hungary and was sent to the extermination camp with her family at the age of 15, was laid to rest last night. "Her picture with the Sudrah became a poster for the Palmah," said her friend who wrote a book about her life.*






Esther Greenberg, the Palmach fighter who survived Auschwitz, passed away this weekend at the age of 93 and was buried last night (Sunday) in Kibbutz Dorot, where she moved after the Holocaust and where she lived her entire life. Greenberg left behind three sons, six grandchildren and three great-grandchildren.

Greenberg was born in Hungary in 1929, and was the only one from a family that survived the Auschwitz extermination camp, to which she was sent in 1944. She made 'Aliyah to Israel with the youth immigration and arrived at Kibbutz Dorot with a nucleus of Holocaust survivors from the Czech Republic and Germany.

Dr. Nira Tesler, who nine years ago wrote the book "On the Steps of the Villa - Conversations with Esther", about Greenberg's life, knew her for 50 years. "She has a life story that I would define as a holocaust and resurrection," said Tesler.  "She went through a life path that is completely parallel to the path of Jews in Europe from the time of the Holocaust until today. The only child of an educated Zionist family, whose life was destroyed in 1944. The Nazis came to her hometown, a Nazi officer entered their home and violently took over her room. The entire community was sent to a brick warehouse And from there they started sending to extermination camps."

At the age of 17, Greenberg enlisted in the Palmach as a combat medic, and fought with the 9th Battalion in the Negev Brigade in the battles to defend the water line in the Negev. "She was the poster girl of the Palmach," said Tesler. "Her picture with the Sudrah on her neck, sitting in a jeep, became a mythological picture that marked the brave women fighters of the Palmach and the IDF.

Every Independence Day her picture appears. She was an icon of courage and beauty." "Esther stood out very much with her exotic beauty," added Ya'el Prozhan, former secretary of the kibbutz. "She worked as a cook and would prepare excellent Hungarian food for us." After years in the kibbutz kitchen, Greenberg decided to retrain at the age of 45 and became a teacher at the regional school of the Negev Gate Council. For years, even after retirement, Greenberg continued to work at the collective plant.

"Mother was a solid rock of a Holocaust survivor. A symbol of diligence and involvement," her son, Itamar Greenberg, eulogized her. "She married in 1951 my father who was a sabar, and became a widow 25 years ago and since then has continued to live alone.

Greenberg said that his mother had gradually weakened in recent years. "Once she overturned with the mobility scooter, once she tripped in the kibbutz, and all the difficult events were while under fire. We even held the funeral under the sounds of gunfire and a alerts from Gaza, but even though she lived in the Gaza envelope, she never thought of leaving" he said.

"She rarely talked about the Holocaust period and the fighting in the Palmach," added the son. "She lost her entire family in the Holocaust and made 'Aliyah to Israel as a young and orphaned girl, managed to raise a glorious family in Israel, and she was proud of that.

"Family was very important to her", he continued, "the grandchildren were very attached to her and it was pleasant to be with her.  She baked excellent cakes, when you enter her house the first thing that surrounds you is the smell of the cakes she baked..."









						שרדה את אושוויץ, נלחמה בנגב: הלכה לעולמה לוחמת הפלמ"ח האמיצה
					

אמש הובאה למנוחות אסתר גרינברג, שנולדה בהונגריה ובגיל 15 נשלחה למחנה ההשמדה עם משפחתה. "תמונתה עם כאפייה הפכה לפוסטר של הפלמ"ח", סיפרה חברתה שכתבה ספר על חייה




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Shay and Bar Tzabary - Me'alay Dmamah (Silence Above Me)*
> 
> Above me silence, blue-lit of light
> Light of a star shining white
> The meaning of a secret
> Untouched for eternity
> Towards my home's window
> The wind stormed
> 
> Let me come and go
> Only play love
> 
> Reach out Your hand my brother
> This is the hour of dawn
> Moment of pleasure without
> A spare word, in my dreams
> Your character appears
> Moment of calmness
> Poured before me
> - by Ahuvah 'Ozery​



*Bnayah Braby - Me'alay Dmamah*

Written by Ahuvah 'Ozery Z"L


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount News | 1st in line at the entrance*

*Protesting the lack of sacrifice offerings and the continued destruction • Waiting for the opening of the Temple Mount at 7 o'clock in the morning • Everyone is invited to join*



















*What happened to my heart? | Why did the tears burst  uncontrollably?*

The tears in my father's synagogue during the time of mourning • Precisely after I started going up to the Temple Mount every week, the tears did not come during the time of mourning • When I went up to the Temple Mount, they broke out in a big way

 • From a post by Asahel Mordechai






*"And shall answer the hearts of parents to their children, and the hearts of children to their parents..." (Malachi 3,24) *

* Bar Mizvah at the Temple Mount• ** El'ad Yanir ascends for the first time with his father Rabbi Zvi Yanir and his family • El'ad spoke of those who ascend, and the Temple as the unifying glue of the Nation of Israel • Connection between the situation of the nation and the situation of the Temple*



*Women For The Temple*

*Crying, excitement, joy, pain, sorrow, expansion of the heart,
thanksgiving, merit, part, longing, prayer at the Temple Mount*













						הר הבית חדשות - בכי, התרגשות, שמחה, כאב, צער, הרחבת הלב, הודיה, זכות, חלק, כמיהה, תפילה בהר הבית
					

הרגשות גואים בעליה להר הבית • בפוסט מרגש מתארת מירי גולדיס את מקצת הרגשות שחוותה בהר הבית בעליה החודשית של נשים למען המקדש




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*'The next star' 2022 | Itay Levy - When You Are Sad*

When You are sad I also suddenly loose the desire
To be happier when there's a stone in Your heart
That Your serenity has entered

Before Your sadness I lay recumbent
Hurting and concerned,
My heart sends You condolences
When You are sad, when You are sad

For in the strongest army of the world -  I shall fight for You

**


----------



## rylah

Pres. Herzog receives credentials of three new ambassadors​*Israeli President Isaac Herzog received the credentials of the new ambassadors 
on Tuesday, upon the assumption of their diplomatic duties in Israel.*






The incoming ambassadors were welcomed by the IDF Band playing their respective national anthems and an IDF honor guard, after which they presented their letters of credence to the President in the Great Hall of the President’s Residence in Jerusalem. The President held an audience with each ambassador, after which the ambassadors signed the guest book. At the end of each ceremony, the Israeli national anthem was played.

The first ambassador to present his letter of credence was the Ambassador of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, H.E. Ly Duc Trung, who has previously served as Vietnam's deputy ambassador to Spain and as a deputy director-general in the Vietnamese Ministry of Foreign Affairs. The Vietnamese ambassador arrived wearing cerulean-colored national dress, which was especially designed for Tuesday’s ceremony.

The President and the Vietnamese ambassador discussed their nations’ histories, as Israel and Vietnam prepare to mark 30 years of diplomatic relations. The President expressed his desire to expand Israeli-Vietnamese collaboration in the fields of trade, agriculture, innovation, and more.

Continue reading -








						Pres. Herzog receives credentials of three new ambassadors
					

President Isaac Herzog receives the credentials of the new ambassadors of Germany, Vietnam, and Nepal.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *What is the real reason that Mosheh Rabbenu did not enter the Land of Israel? | Rabbi Oury Cherki*
> 
> I want to tell You, I've met several years ago, a rabbi from abroad, and an important community. I asked him, 'do You encourage Your community to immigrate to the land, to do 'Aliyah?'. He says, 'look ahmmm…yes, yes 'Aliyah is important, but it has to be accompanied with a spiritual 'Aliyah'.
> 
> Angered me – what does it mean a spiritual 'Aliyah? The 'Aliyah is a spiritual 'Aliyah! And this we see in action, we see the fruits, we see the nation of Israel change, how the nation of Israel grows in glory, how the nation of Israel can also say 'wow!'…well it's..
> 
> I want to tell You several things about the Weekly Torah Portion. Don't worry it won't go beyond 2 hours, but really it's going to be much shorter. We all know this, the 'Shlah' portion is the portion of the 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael. And we're meeting resistance to the 'Aliyah, there're people who don't want, and not small people, the greatest in Torah, the greatest in Torah in scale of the days of Mosheh Rabbenu, oppose entering the land. This is a very strange thing, and really the classic Jewish literature dealt a lot with the question – what was the cause of this resistance?
> 
> And to say the truth – it doesn't matter. What is important is not why they resisted, rather what was the answer given to their arguments. We see in Torah, two speeches attempting to answer the words of those spies, the leaders of Israel who resisted entering the land.
> 
> The one in our portion – Calev Ben Yefuneh answers to the words of the spies. And where is Mosheh? Isn't in the portion; In the 'Devarim' portion, Mosheh Rabbenu repeats the story, and he's telling about his response, and regarding the response of Calev, he doesn't speak.
> 
> Very strange, then what really happened? Who responded to their words? Did Mosheh respond, or Calev respond? I assume they both responded. Then why are the words of Calev in one portion, and the words of Mosheh in a different portion?
> 
> So that we don't compare them!
> Meaning, so that we don't do what I'm going to do now.
> 
> And the story, now ask, then why nevertheless I allow myself to do what Torah didn't want us to do? Because I've learned, a conclusion I've reached from looking into Rashi – that there's a difference between the first reading in Torah, and the second reading.
> 
> For example, the end of 'Noah' portion, Torah says – _"and Terah died in Haran"_, Terah the father of Avraham, _"and Terah died in Haran. And said HaShem to Avraham "Go forth…"_.
> 
> What do I understand from a shallow reading – Teah died, and then Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land. But Rashi says, if You pay attention, You see according to the number of years, that Terah was alive when Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land.
> 
> Then why did Torah tell about the death of Terah beforehand? Rashi says, so that it won't be evident to all, that left his father and made 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael.
> 
> So what does Rashi do? He destroys the intent of Torah, Torah wanted to hide it, and Rashi reveals! However probably Rashi wants to teach us a very important thing, there's Your first reading in Torah – the first time You meet Avraham Avinu, You're not to know he left his father, because You'll have a bad opinion, and the first impression will remain. But after You reveal who's Avraham Avinu, what great character, what his 'Aliyah to the land did, then You're willing to forgive that he left his father.
> 
> Therefore I learn, that when we read in Torah, there're two readings. So, in the first reading we see, there's no comparison between Calev and Mosheh. Now as I pass to the second stage, I want to compare the words of Calev to the words of Mosheh.
> 
> Calev, when he sees the nation of Israel afraid of the war, war is a frightening thing, a painful thing, what does Calev do – gives a motivation speech. _"Let us by all means go up, and we shall gain possession of it, for we shall surely overcome it! If HaShem wants us and gave us the dwellers of this land. Their shadow has departed from them!"_. HaShm is with us, don't be afraid. What does he say? He says – not to be afraid. Folks cheer up – we can.
> 
> What does Mosheh say in the portion 'Devarim'?
> 
> Mosheh when he hearing the nation is afraid of the war, tells them 'don't worry, HaShem will fight for you', will do you miracles. I know Him for years, I know the Holy Be Blessed can do miracles, will do you miracles. So you have nothing to be afraid about the war.
> 
> Exactly the opposite of the discourse of Calev! Calev says that in the land of Israel you behave naturally. Mosheh thinks he is still in the desert!
> 
> In the desert there's a place for miracles, in the land of Israel it's without miracles – You have to work Yourself.
> 
> What is the response? In the portion of 'Devarim' it's written - _"Not one of those involved, this evil generation, shall see the good land that I swore to give to your fathers"._ Meaning HaShem says they will not enter the land. _"None except Calev Ben Yefuneh; he shall see it!"_ What is Calev doing here, we didn't even hear about him? Rather this is to say, Your discourse Mosheh, is not acceptable, what Calev said accepted.
> 
> There Mosheh adds another shocking sentence – if there're sensitive people, please go out now. He says – _"Because of you HaShem was incensed with me too, saying: You shall not enter it either. Yehoshu'a Bin Nun, who attends you, he shall enter it. Imbue him with strength, for he shall allot it to Israel"._
> 
> So what do I understand? That Torah, here Moshesh revealed the true reason for which Mosheh Rabbenu didn't enter the land – because he wanted a miraculous history, HaShem does for you the work. In the land of Israel HaShem doesn't do the work for you, you do the work for HaShem.
> 
> And this is what Dvorah said, it's necessary to come to the help of HaShem, not in the help of HaShem, to the help of HaShem. Now this is a very interesting thing, what do we learn from this? We learn that in Eretz Yisrael, it's not only necessary to make an effort, but something even greater – that our efforts bear fruit, our efforts succeed setting motion to history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First archaeological dig begins at site believed to be Joshua's tomb
> 
> 
> Khirbet Tibnah is located on a hill in the southwest of the Samaria region, east of Shoham near Halamish. The site was populated from the Bronze Age until the beginning of the Ottoman period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





rylah said:


> Over 25,000 'Olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aliyah Success*
> 
> “With great pride, I’m happy to announce that we’ve passed the 25,000 threshold of immigrants in this operation. This proves that the State of Israel is a warm and safe home for all Jews in distress. We continue to make great government efforts to absorb the new immigrants in the best possible way.”
> 
> According to the ministry, “since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants from Ukraine and neighboring countries, has led to thousands of new immigrants choosing to come to Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel
> 
> 
> "Since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, there has been a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants," said the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





rylah said:


> *'Aliyah News - No'am Leibman | Tzur Israel - Phase Two*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah

Israeli tourism is on the way back to pre-pandemic highs
					

Despite the pandemic delivering the haymaker of the century, the tourism industry in Israel is getting back on its feet/




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Lebanese cleric demands state stop calling Lebanese citizens in Israel 'agents'​
Maronite Patriarch Bechara Boutros al-Rahi expressed outrage at the treatment of Maronite clerics and demanded that the Lebanese government meet the church's demands during a sermon Sunday, after Maronite Archbishop of Haifa and the Holy Land Moussa El-Hage was reportedly detained recently while carrying money and aid from Lebanese people living in Israel to their relatives in Lebanon.

The archbishop regularly travels between Lebanon and Israel under special arrangements made for Christian clergy, but this was the first time he had been detained in the process. Lebanese media reports indicated he was carrying money and medicine from Israel.

Justice Fadi Akiki, who is in charge of the file, told the Lebanese newspaper _Annahar_ that the archbishop was carrying about $460,000, adding that the funds came from people residing in Israel, "the majority of whom work in the interest of the enemy."

The judge stressed that the money is subject to Lebanese laws concerning everything that enters Lebanon from Israel. "I respect the church, but there is a law that is the boycott of Israel and it is my duty as a judge to implement it," said Akiki.





Read more -








						Lebanese cleric demands state stop calling citizens in Israel 'agents'
					

The statement comes after an archbishop was detained while traveling between Lebanon and Israel.




					www.jpost.com
				



​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aliyah Success*
> 
> “With great pride, I’m happy to announce that we’ve passed the 25,000 thresholds of immigrants in this operation. This proves that the State of Israel is a warm and safe home for all Jews in distress. We continue to make great government efforts to absorb the new immigrants in the best possible way.”
> 
> According to the ministry, “since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants from Ukraine and neighboring countries, has led to thousands of new immigrants choosing to come to Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 25,000 olim in 'Immigrants Come Home' operation arrived in Israel
> 
> 
> "Since the outbreak of the war in Ukraine, there has been a broad national and governmental effort to rescue and absorb new immigrants," said the Aliyah and Integration Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Ethiopian immigrant goes from shepherd to one of world's top head surgeons​





Dr. Mero Getta is living proof that the sky is the limit when you follow your dreams.
The once illiterate young boy is now specializing in head and neck cancer surgery
at the Mount Sinai Hospital in Toronto, Canada.

The Israeli doctor was chosen to become one of the few medical professionals from all over the world that specialize in surgical removal of cancerous tumors in the head and neck area as well as the base of the skull.

One Jewish Chicago family took Getta under its wing in 2005 and played a significant role in his success story, having funded him through medical school at Ben Gurion University through the IMPACT scholarship, on behalf of the Friends of the Israel Defense Forces (FIDF).
"The scholarship's contribution to my success was crucial," said Getta, who graduated at the top of his class. "It allowed me to invest most of my time in my studies and minimize work hours."

Dr. Getta was born in Gondar, Ethiopia in 1983 to a family of 13. He tended to the family's livestock and did not go to school until he was 8 years old.
"We lived in a small and distant village," he said. "And my family, like all the other families in the village, earned a living through animal herding. I didn't go to school until I was 8. I only started my studies after we made Aliyah.

My main focus as a shepherd was to make sure no animal escaped. It was a great responsibility. It taught me to take responsibility at a young age and worry all the time. I think that's what built me. These are very important lessons."

In 1991, Getta and his family immigrated to Israel as part of Operation Solomon. "We had a deep internal religious belief that we would be rescued and taken to Israel," he said.
The family settled in Be'er Sheva, and the Ethiopian adolescent graduated from high school with a major in physics and mathematics. He served in the IDF as a combat officer in the Golani Brigade, where he commanded platoons of soldiers and participated in fierce battles during the Second Lebanon War.






His dreams to become a doctor were sparked by his father, who was a traditional healer in their village in Ethiopia. "I was used to seeing people come to our home to ask for remedies and healings," he explains.

"Our village was far from the city, and not all of us had the option of getting to see a doctor in the city, so people would come to us for first aid. There, in my opinion, I started to put together the decision to be a doctor. I always believed that it is the best profession in the world, a profession that has a lot of meaning, and grants life to people."

The generous donor that granted Getta a scholarship was Lin Goodman, whose husband was a doctor who passed away from cancer himself.

"She wanted to donate to someone who intended to study medicine," said Dr. Getta. "I met with her after I received the scholarship, and we keep in touch to this day."

Read more - 








						Ethiopian immigrant goes from shepherd to one of world's top head surgeons
					

After making Aliyah, Mero Getta pursued his dream to become a doctor, inspired by his father's role as the village healer; 'My dream is very simple: Heal people and be a good doctor, and simultaneously, be a good dad and husband'




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Bar Tzabary - Live Session 3.0

 *


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *#WomenPower - Agnipath | India  and Israel
> *





rylah said:


> UAE based Journalist on India, UAE, and Israel Relations​
> Dr. Qamar Cheema is an Islamabad-based strategic and political analyst.



Anand Ranganathan Says Kashmiri Hindus Are Jews But Unfortunately India Isn't Israel | English News​


----------



## rylah

Vietnam seeks India-Israel Barak-8 air defense system amid Chinese belligerence
					

Vietnam is beefing up defenses amid China's irrational moves in the Indo-Pacific. Vietnam is eyeing the impressive Barak-8 air defense system in a $500 million deal. Barak-8 been joint developed by India's DRDO & Israel Ministry of Defense (IMOD). in 2017, India & Israel signed a $1.6BN contract...




					www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Original Manuscript of Theodor Herzl’s Novel Exhibited to the Public for the First Time​*“It’s like touching the handwriting of one of the writers of the Old Testament, maybe even Moses,” Herzl Center president Uri Zaki told Israel’s Channel 13, to explain the value of the manuscript.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*i24 News* - _“Each of its pages is insured for a million dollars and ‘Altneuland’ has 396 of them,” he said.
> 
> Susan Burns, curator at the Zionist Central Archives, who loaned the manuscript to the museum, said Herzl envisioned a future society with light rail as a mode of transportation and electronic newspapers read by an enlightened public.
> 
> “Altneuland” was published six years after Herzl’s political pamphlet “Der Judenstaat” (The Jewish State), setting out the author’s vision of the return of the Jewish people to their homeland.
> 
> “Some of what he wrote is like a prophecy,” she said.
> 
> *Dr. Herzl and the building of the Third Temple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Manuscript of Theodor Herzl’s Novel Exhibited to the Public for the First Time
> 
> 
> Theodor Herzl, considered the father of modern-day Zionism, leans over the balcony of the Hotel Les Trois Rois (Three King’s …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com





rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution -  The Imaginative Force
> 
> "Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking.
> Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage,_
> _and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people,
> that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great ,
> use it for these sacred purposes.".


​Zionist Success 125 Years Later​
On the occasion of the 125th anniversary of the First Zionist Congress, it is time to take stock of what has unfolded so far. The ongoing Zionist revolution is one of the few from that era that have actually succeeded in effecting change in a radical way all the while constantly evolving to the emerging challenges.

It transformed the Jewish people and saved it from gradual dissolution into a group of Orthodox zealots and a fringe of assimilating Jews. It brought the Jewish people back into history as a nation that could stand on its own two feet and shape its future.





The lay of the land at the outset had many obstacles that were seemingly insurmountable. After all, the vision included the establishment of national sovereignty for the Jews without meeting the pre-requisites: a functioning people, a national living language, and a concentration of Jews in the desired land. On top of that, there was active opposition to this effort by the locals.

A majority of the Jewish people were not an active part of this revolutionary vision. Only a small minority, including among its many supporters, were willing to step up to the plate and take action. The majority of rabbinical leaders opposed it and some of them even rejected the idea of returning to Zion, saying this was akin to blasphemy.

Most of the Jews who did gradually take up this cause were unwilling to have skin in the game. The Zionist accomplishment is unique not because it overcame external opposition from the Palestinians or the world, and not even because it managed to convince a small cadre of determined idealists. Its stellar success is rooted mainly in that it managed to convince Jews that had been attracted to it for non-Zionist reasons to convert their passions into real Zionist fervor that made pre-state Israel a reality that would eventually become a viable and strong national homeland.

An overwhelming majority of the Jews who live in Israel are those who arrived here because of necessity, not because of their Zionism. They could not stay in their home countries, and upon leaving, they could not reach the destinations they had sought. The ultimate test Israel faced ー its Zionist test ーwas to integrate them despite the many hardships they faced and to convince them and their descendants to stay here by choice and make it their home.

*The challenges that lie ahead*​By far, the most important accomplishment of the Zionist movement was its success in making Israel the home to the largest amount of Jews (close to a majority of Jews live in Israel) and making it ー almost from scratch ー the place where the continuation of Jewish peoplehood is guaranteed. Thanks to this enterprise, the Jews returned to their historical homeland as a functioning people, their national language was revived and their historic sovereignty was applied.

The bridgehead established by a minority with a radical vision in the Land of Israel became the vibrant center of Jewish life. What began two generations ago as a third-world, poor, and weak country that had only 6% of the Jews, transformed thanks to the dedication and talent of later generations into a regional democratic power with a thriving economy and top-notch accomplishments.






More important than the successes of the past are ensuring gains down the road. It is almost inevitable that Israel will continue to be the focus of Jewish life at the expense of the second most important Jewish concentration ー North America. The widespread assimilation in younger generations, coupled with declining birth rates, compared with almost zero mixed-marriages in Israel and a very high birth rate ensures that Israel will be the epicenter of Jewish life.





__





						A Zionist Success 125 Years Later
					

The Zionist movement's stellar success is rooted mainly in that it managed to convince the Jews that had been attracted to it for non-Zionist reasons to convert their passions into real fervor.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						Time to build the Holy Temple
					

The Prophet Haggai’s words about the Beit Hamikdash speak to us even as they did to the Jews in Israel of his generation:




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Davkah - Melody of Rabbi HaNazir  | Y. Genut*

"Rabbi HaNazir", Rabbi David Cohen was one of the special figures of majesty of the previous generation. He lived a life of introspection and strove all his days to achieve Prophecy.

During the summer days of 1926 , Rabbi HaNazir set out with two students/friends on a spiritual journey to Wadi Qylt. The journey got complicated, the friends got lost in the hot Judean desert, and their lives were in danger.

In those moments Rabbi HaNazir composed his own tune, the tune "Davkah", which was sung by him and by his closest students on special occasions. The song was preserved through the son of Rabbi Hanazir, rabbi of Haifa, Rabbi Shaar Yishuv Cohen who memorized and taught the melody from Psalms 63, 42 and 43.


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount News - Historic entrance at the Gate of the Tribes*
*Heads of Yeshivahs congratulate massive movement to the Temple Mount*

Jews enter the Temple Mount through the Gate of the tribes, August 28, 2022.
This is the first time, since the IDF Paratroopers entered
the gate to conquer the Temple Mount in 1967.



*Rosh Hodesh Elul sunrise prayer,
at the resting place of King David,
before ascending the Temple Mount.*

**


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israel - India alliance*
> **





rylah said:


> Vietnam seeks India-Israel Barak-8 air defense system amid Chinese belligerence
> 
> 
> Vietnam is beefing up defenses amid China's irrational moves in the Indo-Pacific. Vietnam is eyeing the impressive Barak-8 air defense system in a $500 million deal. Barak-8 been joint developed by India's DRDO & Israel Ministry of Defense (IMOD). in 2017, India & Israel signed a $1.6BN contract...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



Sri Lanka Export Development Board (EDB) in collaboration with the Embassy of Sri Lanka in Israel, Federation of Israeli Chamber of Commerce (FICC) and the Israel - Sri Lanka Chamber of Commerce is organizing an informative webinar on "opportunities in the Israel Market" to create awareness among the business community in Sri Lanka.

TOPICS TO BE COVERED DURING THE WEBINAR
• Overview of the market
• Macroeconomic data on Israel
• The Israeli business cultures
• Sectors of collaboration and how to collaborate with Israelis
• Public on-line resources for identifying partners in Israel
• Ease of doing business in Israel - Opening a Company, Visa Matters, Repatriation of Funds
• Updates on market information
• Q & A


----------



## rylah

The latest business beats from Israel | Road 16​


*A view of brand new Road 16 and its tunnels which provide direct access 
to the southern and central sections of Jerusalem from the west.*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount News - Historic entrance at the Gate of the Tribes*
> *Heads of Yeshivahs congratulate massive movement to the Temple Mount*
> 
> Jews enter the Temple Mount through the Gate of the tribes, August 28, 2022.
> This is the first time, since the IDF Paratroopers entered
> the gate to conquer the Temple Mount in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosh Hodesh Elul sunrise prayer,
> at the resting place of King David,
> before ascending the Temple Mount.
> 
> **



*IDF soldier stops desecration at the Temple Mount by Arabs

*


----------



## rylah

*Podcast Second Episode - conversation with Arel Segal about "the nation of the book"*

Arel Segal likes to read almost as much as I do, and I like to write almost as much as he does. We met this week to talk about "the nation of the book" - about writing and love, about the TaNaCh and faith, and about the personalities who inspire us.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *School for Prophets - First Semester | Voice Exercise
> 
> *



*Mayah Belzsman and Matan Efrat - Sha'ar HaRahamim*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> *IDF soldier stops desecration at the Temple Mount by Arabs
> 
> *


What would one expect from Animals ( Sorry, didn’t mean to insult animals)


----------



## rylah

*What did the Muslim reporter of Channel 11 
look for at the Temple Mount Yeshivah?*


----------



## rylah

*Weekly Torah Portion - 'Shoftim' | Daily Halachah - The Only Nation!
Deeper insight into what is happening in the "Arab world"*


----------



## rylah

How Women Changed the Course of Israel's Future Forever​On this episode of Insights: Israel & the Middle East, host Mati Shoshani unpacks the inspiring history of Israeli women who helped build the country and fight for their rights to be involved every step of the way. Hear from Lieutenant-General Orit Adato, who shares her powerful personal story of changing the IDF and National security for all women. Gain insight from Bat Sheva Margalit Stern, Professor of Women Studies and History, as she shares the triumphs and struggles of Israeli women throughout history.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Davkah - Melody of Rabbi HaNazir  | Y. Genut*
> 
> "Rabbi HaNazir", Rabbi David Cohen was one of the special figures of majesty of the previous generation. He lived a life of introspection and strove all his days to achieve Prophecy.
> 
> During the summer days of 1926 , Rabbi HaNazir set out with two students/friends on a spiritual journey to Wadi Qylt. The journey got complicated, the friends got lost in the hot Judean desert, and their lives were in danger.
> 
> In those moments Rabbi HaNazir composed his own tune, the tune "Davkah", which was sung by him and by his closest students on special occasions. The song was preserved through the son of Rabbi Hanazir, rabbi of Haifa, Rabbi Shaar Yishuv Cohen who memorized and taught the melody from Psalms 63, 42 and 43.





rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> The Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharar,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.


​Yagel Haroush - A Thousand Scarves​
Even if You go back to hide behind a thousand scarves
I don't stop knocking, night and night,
At the doors of Your heart

As a bride on the day of her canopy
The hiding of Your countenance
As a bride's veil

And who knows which night
Of the nights of our life
Is our wedding night


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Anand Ranganathan Says Kashmiri Hindus Are Jews But Unfortunately India Isn't Israel | English News​





rylah said:


> *#Agnipath - India going Israel way
> *





rylah said:


> Vietnam seeks India-Israel Barak-8 air defense system amid Chinese belligerence
> 
> 
> Vietnam is beefing up defenses amid China's irrational moves in the Indo-Pacific. Vietnam is eyeing the impressive Barak-8 air defense system in a $500 million deal. Barak-8 been joint developed by India's DRDO & Israel Ministry of Defense (IMOD). in 2017, India & Israel signed a $1.6BN contract...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com












						2nd Order For India? After BrahMos, Vietnam May Purchase Indo-Israeli Barak 8 Missile Defense System - Reports
					

Vietnam is looking to acquire the Indo-Israeli Barak 8 missile defense system, according to recent Israeli media reports.




					eurasiantimes.com


----------



## rylah

Psalm 4: Controlling negative impulses​Israel's first Chief Rabbi on self control.​
We are often tempted by destructive or selfish impulses. How can we control and resist these urges?

When King David called upon his opponents to repent, he counseled them:

*רִגְזוּ וְאַל-תֶּחֱטָאוּ. אִמְרוּ בִלְבַבְכֶם עַל-מִשְׁכַּבְכֶם, וְדֹמּוּ סֶלָה.* (תהילים ד:ה)



> “Tremble and do not sin. Speak in your hearts upon your bed, and be still forever.” (Psalms 4:5)


According to third-century scholar Rabbi Shimon ben Lakish — himself a well-known penitent — this verse outlines a four-step program how to master the temptations of the _yeitzerhara_, the evil inclination.


First, רִגְזוּ וְאַל-תֶּחֱטָאוּ, you should “tremble and not sin.” Awaken your innate positive nature, your _yeitzerhatov._ Use your positive traits to counter any bad impulses.
If this does not work, then אִמְרוּ בִלְבַבְכֶם — “speak in your hearts” - i.e., engage in Torah study, which should be עַל־לְבָבֶֽךָ (Deut. 6:6).
If that is not enough, then say the _Shema_ prayer, which is recited עַל-מִשְׁכַּבְכֶם — “upon your bed” before going to sleep. As it says, “when you lie down” (וּבְשָׁכְבְּךָ) (Deut. 6:7).
And if that does not vanquish the negative impulse, then וְדֹמּוּ סֶלָה — “be still forever.” Remind yourself of the day of death (_Berachot_ 5a).
These are four tools to overcome negative urges and unhealthy desires. But if the ultimate weapon in battling evil inclinations is to reflect on our mortality and the transient nature of life in this world, then why not use this method right from the start? Why wait before employing our most effective weapon?

1. Awaken Your Good Traits​All of our characteristics, whether positive or negative, are meant to be used for the good. Even bad traits, such as jealousy, competitiveness, and pride, have their place and can be sublimated for positive purposes. If we weaken these negative traits, they will not be available to help us attain our goals. *The ideal is that all of our energies be strong and healthy, while our negative traits are firmly under the control of our intellect and positive nature.*

It is natural that negative traits are more readily aroused. Therefore, the first step in subduing them is to “awaken the good inclinations.” We must bring our good traits to the fore so that they will be in control and rule over the negative ones.

2. Learn Torah​For those who have a strong sense of right and morality, it is enough to awaken the soul’s innate goodness. But those who have not adequately refined their character traits must gain knowledge of the proper path. Therefore, Rabbi Shimon’s second advice is “to engage in Torah study.”

This does not refer to the study of Torah in general. Rabbi Shimon meant specifically studying those areas of Torah that we are lacking. By absorbing this knowledge, we bolster our higher aspirations and will be prepared to overcome negative urges.

3. Uplift Your Emotions​For some people, however, knowledge alone is insufficient to awaken their inner good. They need to refine and uplift their emotional faculties. To purify their emotions — which have a stronger impact than abstract knowledge — the third technique is to recite the Shema prayer.

The Shema is not simply a matter of intellectual recognition of God’s oneness. Were that the case, it would be sufficient to recite it at infrequent intervals, perhaps once a year (like the mitzvah to remember the evil of Amalek). The fact that we are commanded to recite the Shema twice a day indicates that this recitation relates to our emotional faculties. The Shema is meant to instill in us feelings of love and closeness to God. We recite it every morning and evening, to constantly confirm and renew this truth in our hearts. It is a continual spiritual need, like air to the soul. As we refine our emotions, we strengthen our positive character and our control over negative impulses.

Read more -








						Psalm 4: Controlling negative impulses
					

Israel's first Chief Rabbi on self control.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Israeli Matriculation Curricula Win the Day in Jerusalem​





This is the story of an all too rare, but oh-so-important, triumph of the Israeli educational curricula in Jerusalem that may defray a tide of Arab hatred.

Eastern Jerusalem has 98,428 students, of whom 45,500 attend some 146 schools that utilize the Palestinian Authority’s learning material, known as Al-Tawjeehiis – the General Secondary Education Certificate Examination in Jordan and the PA. To sit for the exam, students are required to finish 2 years of pre-school education, 10 years of basic education, and 2 years of secondary academic or vocational education. Exam subjects include Arabic, English, Mathematics, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Computer Science, Geology, Civil Studies, and Islamic studies (unless the student is Christian). Those who pass with a good mark may apply to universities in Jordan or the PA.
There are also 52,928 students in private schools in eastern Jerusalem that have chosen to teach the curricula created by the Israeli Education Ministry, and take the state-wide Bagrut exams (matriculation).

Some of the students and teachers come to these schools from the neighborhoods around Jerusalem: 1,366 students and 888 teachers enter Jerusalem through security checkpoints.

For the past six months, the Education Department of the Jerusalem Municipality has been working together with the Education Ministry to transfer the education system in eastern Jerusalem from Palestinian to Israeli curricula.

This school year, five schools in eastern Jerusalem have joined the Municipal Education Department and the Israeli Education Ministry and will be teaching Israeli Bagrut- instead of Tawjihi-oriented material.

Read more -








						Israeli Matriculation Curricula Win the Day in Eastern Jerusalem
					

"It should have been done long ago.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The eyes of Israel are towards the Temple Mount*
*R. Shmuel Morano | The Todah offering - Temple Mount lessons for women*

Recently heard in an interview about US education...

the young woman said something like - _"in Israel, it's really like, 
good morning, breakfast, and what do You think about the Temple Mount?_


----------



## rylah

4,000-Year-Old Israelite Settlement Discovered in Binyamin
					

“These discoveries are an answer to anyone who doubts the rightness of the way and our presence here and in all of Israel.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Jerusalem in the summer of Israel. Walking in the best areas of the city. From the big market to the Old City. A lot of people are outside. Summer, Workday, 1PM, 32°C / 89.6°F


----------



## rylah

Are Israelis White? | Zionism Revisited | Unpacked​Throughout history, people have traveled from across the world to make Israel their home. This has created a fundamental Israeli value to encourage and support immigrant absorption. Immigration to Israel is not without its challenges. While there may be many differences in ideologies, religious and political beliefs, and languages spoken, this vastly multicultural society is what makes Israel the richly diverse mosaic that it is today.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *R. Calfon Mosheh HaCohen | North African Zionism*
> *Early Zionist leader and 'Global Village' visionary *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Calfon Mosheh HaCohen (1874-1950) was the chief rabbi of Djerba, of the greatest scholars of Tunisia. Wrote numerous books, among them on the topics of Hebrew law, education, morality, sermons, and responsa.
> 
> An enthusiastic supporter of Zionism, all his life activity was to return to Eretz Yisrael.
> Wrote a cosmopolitan vision, professing world peace and the establishment of an organization similar to the UN in Jerusalem. Passed away in Jerbah on the eve of moving to Israel, and in 2005 his bones were buried in Jerusalem.
> 
> The family of Rabbi HaCohen was from the attributed family Cohen Abri"sh, according to tradition descendants of 'Ezra HaSofer. His grand-grandfather Rabbi Shaul HaCohen was the head of court in the small quarter on the island of  Djerba. His grandfather from the father's side is Rabbi Moseh HaCohen, the author of the book "Pnei Mosheh", after whom he was named. His father, Rabbi Shalom, authored the books "Nahar Shalom", "Hefetz Yakar", and "Hayyim Shalom", who was the head of court in Jirjis near Djerba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born in 1874 to Rabbi Shalom Vetraci, on the island of Djerba in south Tunisia. During childhood, his family knew years of prosperity and wealth and was known for generous support for scholars and the poor of Jerbah. During their teenage years, the family's situation worsened and he had to help the housing economy, for which among other things he used to proofread and copy books. Studied with his father and with Rabbi Yosef Barabi, later the Chief Rabbi of Djerba.
> 
> When his father was called to lead the community of Jirjis, Rabbi Calfon Mosheh HaCohen was asked to be the Shohet. At 17, learned Shhitah from Rabbi Binyamin Hadad, and served as a Shohet and examiner. Following the hard working conditions, during the summer days under the sun, became ill with fever and his vision was injured. Despite that, initially didn't want to stop his work to support the house, but after many entreaties returned to Djerba to continue his study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1895 Rabbi HaCohen married Msi'adah, a cousin on his mother's side, and the couple had 3 sons and 4 daughters. One of the sons, Rabbi Shushan HaCohen, after making Aliyah,  was appointed the Rabbi of the village of Eitan in Israel.
> 
> When he was 25 was asked to accept membership in the Beit Din (Hebrew court) of Jerbah, but rejected arguing he didn't want to receive any goods from the public. Despite his rejection, over the years various propositions kept reaching him, to serve in various Rabbinic positions, sometimes with promises of major respected rewards, but he always rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1917, at 43 years, was eventually appointed as a member of the Beit Din in Jerbah, however then as well rejected the offer to head the court, rather only as of the 3rd judge, and only at certain hours of the day. In practice, the conditions didn't fulfill, and all-day he was busy with almost all of Jerbah's cour carried on his shoulders. Several times considered leaving the position due to his health conditions and the load of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His leadership stood out at critical times when the Nazi invaders into Djerbah demanded 50kg of gold from the Jewish community. This was on Sabbath and he drove with them all over the Jewish neighborhoods, obliging every Jew to bring all the gold in possession.
> 
> At 75 Rabbi Calfon fell fataly ill. After a short improvement, he passed on Sabbath, 7th of June 1950. On the day of his burial, the surrounding towns were almost emptied of Jews, and the main marketplace in Jerbah (owned mostly by Jews) was closed. Tens of thousands, among whom were Tunisian and French governors took part in the funeral.
> 
> Was buried in Djerbah, but in 2005, 55 years after his passing, his bones were brought from Tunisia to Israel, and buried on the mountain of Menuhot in Jerusalem, by Rabbi Shalom Msas.
> 
> In the funeral procession that lasted  3 days, took part tens of thousands from Israel, Tunisia, and France, among them Rabbi Mordechai Elyahu and Rabbi 'Ovadiah Yosef.
> 
> Named after him, are various synagogues, schools, as well as streets in the cities of Netivot, Ashkelon, and a street in Jerusalem.
> 
> Due to the establishment of the 'Alliance' schools in Tunisia, objected with his cousin Rabbi Mordechai Amyas HaCohen against many, including Rabbi Yisrael Zayton, the Chief Rabbi of Tunisia, preferring to keep traditional Torah education. After the school was established, most Djerba residents listened to Rabbi Calfon, and didn't send their children to study there.
> 
> Despite opposing modernization in the Alliance schools, Rabbi Calfon was an enthusiastic supporter of the Zionist movement, despite knowing its central figures were far from tradition, he wrote -
> 
> _*"In our days, many of our brothers of the house of Israel though didn't grow up on the knees of Judaism, Torah, and commandments, and their judgment is as of abducted children among the nations. However, in their heart awakened a nationalist emotion, for the love of existence of the Israeli nation, and its persistence to be a separate nation from the nations of the world." *_- from the pamphlet "Geulat Mosheh" in his book "Zchut Mosheh".
> 
> Referring to Binyamin Zeev Herzl he wrote -
> 
> _*"In our days, an exalted man has risen among us, a man of character with a clear mind and sharp ideas, Binyamin Zeev Herzl is his name...came up with a wonderful idea, fo everyone to gather under the shade of the Zionist community and be called Zionists...and knocked on the gates of kings and counts - to take from them a clear ruling, for Eretz Yisrael to be for us as before". *_
> 
> In 1919 was among the founders of the Zionist movement "Ateret Zion" in Djerba, which acted in coordination with KKL and Keren HaYesod, to strengthen the Hebrew language, and her members were constantly updated about news from the land of Israel, through Hebrew newspapers like "HaLevanon", "HaMagid", "HaTzfirah" and "HaHavatzelet".
> 
> In his lesson during Shabat of Torah portion "Naso", 12th of Sivan, several days after the San Remo conference and confirmation of the Balfour Declaration by the League of Nations said that this was "the beginning of the redemption". He wrote and edited the lesson at the end of Shabat, and published it as the "The Fifth Sermon For The Beginning Of Redemption" in his book "Matte Mosheh", writing the following - "from now on there is no doubt this is the beginning of the redemption, and every man of Israel should thank thousands of time to G-d for the redemption and salvation, for G-d has commanded his nation and brought us from bondage to redemption".
> 
> Rabbi Calfon explained that getting familiar with Eretz Yisrael will significantly increase Aliyah, and in a vision, he wrote in the 1920s, suggested organizing visits of young Jews from around the world to Eretz Yisrael with the funding of the Zionist movement. A similar idea was fulfilled with the establishment of the "Taglit" organization in the year 2000.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon supported 'Aliyah and made sure the community members support the immigrants. He also called for purchasing parcels of land in the country and worked for the revival of the Hebrew language. With the establishment of the state of Israel, ruled for the Israeli Independence Day to be celebrated on the island of Djerba* for entire 3 days.*
> 
> In the year 1897, when at 24, tried for the first time to make 'Aliyah with the help of a friend from Tripoli, with whom he befriended during visits to cure his eyes. However, after the journey had already been organized, his father heard of this and wanted to talk him out of it, arguing that according to his counting the Mashiah comes in the year 1916 and he would wait till then. In order not to sadden his father Rabbi Mosheh Calfon HaCohen listened to his father and gave up on the opportunity to make 'Aliyah, an opportunity he regretted all his days.
> 
> In preparation for the 'Aliyah bought a parcel of land in the Beit HaCerem neighborhood in Jerusalem, and in his late days, while his health was precarious, decided to try making 'Aliyah once again. In the year 1949, he acquired a permit for 'Aliyah, and his son Shushan went to Tunis to order the documents. However, due to illness, his 'Aliyah was postponed as his health condition deteriorated, which didn't improve till his passing.
> 
> In his early writings, before the state of Israel was established, he judged detailed practical governmental ideas, not only in reference to the Zionist idea but also clearly cosmopolitan ideas.
> 
> Following the Russia-Japan war breaking out in 1904, Rabbi Calfon came to the conclusion, that Torah of Israel is not complete with only the liberation of Israel, but seeks to build a whole corrected world for all humanity. He formulated a wide cosmopolitan vision, which are mechanisms and institutions which will establish world peace. Due to his suspicion that his word won't be accepted, due to his status and the status of the relatively sideline country in which he lived, Rabbi Calfon archived the vision. An Arabic newspaper reached him 15 years later, revealing before him to his surprise similar political ideas to which he wrote about in 1905. Since then decided it was his duty to publish his ideas publically.
> 
> In the early 20s of the 20th century, Rabbi Calfon gave speeches in which he focused on the need to deal with international law, and formulated in detail a practical proposition for the establishment of a world government and the establishment of international law. He advanced mechanisms for solving international conflicts and formulated a political-state program including many goals.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon called for the establishment in Jerusalem of an international committee and an international court to examine the conduct of the countries according to the wellbeing of all humanity, to include representatives from all countries which together decide in international conflicts and prevent the use of force and violence. This idea, which was realized later with the establishment of the UN, included several additional ideas, among which, an International army to treat countries not willing to follow the counsel of the nations, a council to act for education to tolerance in a moral way, the idea for the establishment of a central world bank, which partial income will be leveraged to the poor of the countries, and an international currency for trade, which value is equal in all countries. The latter idea was realized as well, with the invention of the BitCoin, a couple of decades later.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon explained that the establishment of the major center of the international committee should be in Jerusalem, _'for there is great hope for all nations - we Jews, the Christians and Ishmaelites'._
> 
> With the strengthening of the movement for the return to Zion and the Belfour Declaration, the revival of the Hebrew language and the improvement of the conditions for Jews in developed countries Rabbi Calfon saw the beginning of the redemption age.
> 
> Rabbi Calfon saw technological development as a means for the world to become a global village, requiring the world countries to come to the help of countries in distress as part of mutual guarantee and world peace. The last term was also a religious obligation, and technological development symbolized in his view the basis for a higher spiritual level.
> 
> Among his books, more than 50 writings have been published dealing with all aspects of Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "הרב כלפון היה מנהיג ציוני שעודד סדר עולמי כלל אנושי"
> 
> 
> מרכז דהאן למורשת קהילות ישראל עורך כנס המתמקד ביצירתם, פועלם והשפעתם שלחכמי תוניסיה בעת החדשה לרגל 70 שנים לפטירתו של אחד מגדולי רבני ג@@@רבה
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il





rylah said:


> *The eyes of Israel are towards the Temple Mount*
> *R. Shmuel Morano | The Todah offering - Temple Mount lessons for women*
> 
> Recently heard in an interview about US education...
> 
> the young woman said something like - _"in Israel, it's really like,
> good morning, breakfast, and what do You think about the Temple Mount?_


​70 Nations Initiative Perform Ritual Sacrifice Ahead of Jewish New Year​HOLY LAND UNCOVERED | A new initiate aiming to replace the United Nations with a religious body was launched in Jerusalem. Ouri Shapira went there and documented a unique ritual.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - Historic entrance at the Tribe's Gate*
> *Heads of Yeshivahs congratulate massive movement to the Temple Mount*
> 
> Jews enter the Temple Mount through the Gate of the tribes, August 28, 2022.
> This is the first time, since the IDF Paratroopers entered
> the gate to conquer the Temple Mount in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosh Hodesh Elul sunrise prayer,
> at the resting place of King David,
> before ascending the Temple Mount.*
> 
> **



*Temple Mount Updates | Ya'el Bar Nes ascends before the wedding 
| Young and old Jews prostrate - the fear barrier is broken*


----------



## rylah

*Shai Tsabary - Bo Habaytah (Come Home)*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Israeli Matriculation Curricula Win the Day in Jerusalem​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the story of an all too rare, but oh-so-important, triumph of the Israeli educational curricula in Jerusalem that may defray a tide of Arab hatred.
> 
> Eastern Jerusalem has 98,428 students, of whom 45,500 attend some 146 schools that utilize the Palestinian Authority’s learning material, known as Al-Tawjeehiis – the General Secondary Education Certificate Examination in Jordan and the PA. To sit for the exam, students are required to finish 2 years of pre-school education, 10 years of basic education, and 2 years of secondary academic or vocational education. Exam subjects include Arabic, English, Mathematics, Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Computer Science, Geology, Civil Studies, and Islamic studies (unless the student is Christian). Those who pass with a good mark may apply to universities in Jordan or the PA.
> There are also 52,928 students in private schools in eastern Jerusalem that have chosen to teach the curricula created by the Israeli Education Ministry, and take the state-wide Bagrut exams (matriculation).
> 
> Some of the students and teachers come to these schools from the neighborhoods around Jerusalem: 1,366 students and 888 teachers enter Jerusalem through security checkpoints.
> 
> For the past six months, the Education Department of the Jerusalem Municipality has been working together with the Education Ministry to transfer the education system in eastern Jerusalem from Palestinian to Israeli curricula.
> 
> This school year, five schools in eastern Jerusalem have joined the Municipal Education Department and the Israeli Education Ministry and will be teaching Israeli Bagrut- instead of Tawjihi-oriented material.
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Matriculation Curricula Win the Day in Eastern Jerusalem
> 
> 
> "It should have been done long ago.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



*To the sound of Shofar - **opening the **new school year in Israel*

Carmel beach in Haifa, blessing the kids and their teachers for the new year.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Anand Ranganathan Says Kashmiri Hindus Are Jews But Unfortunately India Isn't Israel | English News​











						India's 75th anniversary: How is it similar, different to Israel?
					

According to Daniel Carmon, a former Israeli ambassador to India despite all the regional, religious and linguistic differences, the Indians “succeeded in creating a united state of India.”




					www.jpost.com
				











						Telco giant Airtel partners with Israel’s Qwilt to offer content delivery services across India | CTech
					

The deal is set to generate tens of millions of dollars in revenue for Qwilt over the next few years




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## rylah

Israel is set to ban Boeing 747s and similar aircraft with four engines by March next year in a bid to reduce noise and air pollution. Israel's authority said it had already told the companies that they would not be able to land large airplanes at Tel Aviv airport by summer 2023.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Looks like he fucked up.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Exactly!

The ICC says PIJ rockets are the only acceptable method to kill children!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>


Moderators: This guy is trolling and spamming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



At least a PIJ terror rocket didn't land on her head.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Terrorism, not a long-term career.
Unless you're a gay Egyptian guy.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Moderators: This is spam.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Really not,

Hamas is responsible for every Gaza and Israeli casualty.

If Hamas didn't seek exclusive Arab domination over the entire M. East,
no Israeli or Gazan child need to suffer from the greedy Arab imperialism.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Who is sovereign on the Temple Mount?*

Supposedly the State of Israel is sovereign on the Temple Mount. Israeli police are responsible for the security of all the worshipers – Jews, Muslims, and all other visitors. The Jordanian Waqf is responsible for all other issues occurring on the Temple Mount. 

The image people around the world today have of the Temple Mount is that of the golden-domed mosque which was built on the ruins of the Temple in 691 C.E. Since that time the Dome of the Rock has been a holy place for Muslims – although not central to their religion. Considered the third holiest location in (Sunni) Islam, it is not mentioned a single time in the Koran. Building on top of the holy site of an older culture is a very ancient way to assert dominance and control over a region. This is why all across Europe one can find Christian churches on top of pagan holy sites and mosques built on top of churches. 

The Muslims who frequent the Temple Mount and particularly those employed by the Waqf are hostile to Jewish presence. Islamic tradition dictates that land that became Islamic must not become not Islamic. Jewish return to the Land of the Jews is prophecy fulfilled which negates the Islamic idea that as their faith came last, theirs is the final and “true” word. In a nutshell Jewish return to Zion means that there is a problem with the validity of Islam. 

When Jews ascend the Temple Mount, the Muslims vocalize their hate and belief that they should be in control. This is what I saw when I ascended the Temple Mount on Shavuot 2022 (5.6.2022) Even before the hour was up, Waqf guards started sweeping the area, telling non-Muslims to leave. The Jews who had been in the group had already been pushed out. The police were finishing their shift, so they were about to leave. That’s when a group of women and boys decided to follow them, screaming: “Shoo! Shoo! Get back! Zionists shoo!” as if they were driving away animals. A word choice that shows hierarchy and domination – one doesn’t tell another person to “shoo!” Also - note the boy and what he does with the chair in his hands. What do you think he will do in the future, with other more “efficient” tools? Were they screaming “Zionists” instead of “Jews” because they know that many of the policemen serving there are Arabs? I don’t know. What I do know is that it is Zionism that they revile, and the Temple Mount is the ultimate symbol of that. Zion is our ancestral homeland; Jerusalem is our eternal capital and the Temple Mount is her beating heart. 

He who is sovereign over the Temple Mount is sovereign over the Land. 
The Muslims know that. The question is what about the Jews and all other people of the earth?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israeli army infiltrates Gaza border, bulldozes land
					

The Israeli occupation army  carried out on Tuesday morning a small-scale incursion into a border area in the east of the besieged Gaza Strip.




					english.palinfo.com
				









The Israeli occupation army  carried out on Tuesday morning a small-scale incursion into a border area in the east of the besieged Gaza Strip.

According to local sources, several armored bulldozers escorted by some Merkava tanks advanced from a military post into a border area in the east of Deir al-Balah City in central Gaza.

The heavy machinery embarked on leveling and digging swaths of agricultural land, which are located several meters from the border fence.

The military incursion forced local farmers to leave the area in fear for their lives.

Similar incursions into different border areas of Gaza took place yesterday.

The eastern border areas of Gaza are repeatedly exposed to Israeli military incursions and gunfire attacks. Such violations cause considerable damage to crops and prevent farmers from working their lands. 

  Read more at  
Israeli army infiltrates Gaza border, bulldozes land
 @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli army infiltrates Gaza border, bulldozes land
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation army  carried out on Tuesday morning a small-scale incursion into a border area in the east of the besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli occupation army  carried out on Tuesday morning a small-scale incursion into a border area in the east of the besieged Gaza Strip.
> 
> According to local sources, several armored bulldozers escorted by some Merkava tanks advanced from a military post into a border area in the east of Deir al-Balah City in central Gaza.
> 
> The heavy machinery embarked on leveling and digging swaths of agricultural land, which are located several meters from the border fence.
> 
> The military incursion forced local farmers to leave the area in fear for their lives.
> 
> Similar incursions into different border areas of Gaza took place yesterday.
> 
> The eastern border areas of Gaza are repeatedly exposed to Israeli military incursions and gunfire attacks. Such violations cause considerable damage to crops and prevent farmers from working their lands.
> 
> Read more at
> Israeli army infiltrates Gaza border, bulldozes land
> @Copyright The Palestinian Information Center



Muslim terror attacks aren't going to stop themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Muslim terror attacks aren't going to stop themselves.


What does bulldozing crops have to do with terrorism?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> What does bulldozing crops have to do with terrorism?



Terrorists never use cover to sneak up to the fence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Terrorists never use cover to sneak up to the fence.


Indeed, they can hide behind the eggplant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, they can hide behind the eggplant.



Not today.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What does bulldozing crops have to do with terrorism?



Better visibility along perimeter,
less for the terrorists to torch.



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, they can hide behind the eggplant.



The Hamas rats? 
Sure, when they man up enough to sneak out 
into the tunnels from behind their mothers' skirts.


----------



## rylah

Israel gets back rare 2000-year-old silver coin from United States | Watch how it was traced​




The United States has returned a very rare ancient silver coin to Israel in a ceremony in New York. The coin worth $1 million was minted as an act of defiance by Jewish rebels against the Roman Empire over 2,000 years ago. It was looted in 2002 by Palestinians and was returned following an international recovery effort.




			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/intelligence-operation-retrieves-rare-first-temple-era-papyrus-from-montana/2022/09/07/
		









						Ancient Hebrew letter from First Temple period returned to Israel
					

The letter written in ancient Hebrew, originally found in the Judean Desert caves, ended up in Montana and was then returned to Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> What Life Is Like On An Israeli Kibbutz | Zionism Revisited | Unpacked​
> In 1909 when young Jews founded the first Kibbutz, they had no idea that they would be forming a symbol of Israel’s rebirth. These agricultural communities innovated the communal experience as an experiment in Democratic Socialism.
> 
> Jews from all over the world came to Israel in an attempt to find their identity and participate in advancing the country agriculturally, industrially and socially. Over time, as individualism grew, kibbutzim have changed and adapted in order to thrive and yet, the kibbutz movement will forever be known for shaping Israel as it is today.





rylah said:


> *Shai Tsabary - Bo Habaytah (Come Home)*



*Tamir Greenback and the Groovatron - Stalbet BaKibutz *

Chillin' in Kibutz....


----------



## rylah

*Rishon LeZion walk | Forest in the Negev desert*


----------



## rylah

*Flocking to guns | PM Lapid urges 30,000 volunteers for Civil Guard*
*Half a year since the start of the wave of murderous Islamist attacks against Jewish and Arab communities, a 100% jump in the number of requests for a gun license*






Prime Minister Yair Lapid opened the conference and said that "the first duty of the state is to protect its citizens, their homes, their property, their fields, this is the only issue on which there can be no compromises. If the State of Israel wants to be a state of law, it needs tools to enforce the law."

"For years, the law enforcement system has been neglected, starved, not given the tools it needs to make Israel a country that is safe for its citizens," said Prime Minister Lapid. Our priority is national."

"Cars cannot continue to run amok on the roads of the south, young women cannot be murdered by relatives, farmers cannot tolerate destruction and theft in their fields, businesses cannot tolerate gangs that specialize in protection, tenders cannot be sold under the table, children cannot be stabbed when they go out to spend the night" .



"What we need is 5,000 more police officers, 26 more Border Police units in reserve, 30,000 more volunteers in the Israeli Civil Guard that will be based on the operating principles of the "New Shomer". We need to expand urban policing - out of 257 municipalities in Israel, there are urban policing units in only 75 communities. We need to expand urban policing to every community in Israel and especially in Arab society."





Lapid with Muhabau Mangistou and Sharif Hasson, who prevented the terror attack in Jaffa.

Read more -








						סמוטריץ בכנס המשילות: "20% מהאוכלוסייה מזדהים עם האויב, אי אפשר להתמודד איתם בכלים של אוכלוסייה נורמטיבית" | ישראל היום
					

פרטים בהמשך




					www.israelhayom.co.il
				











						לפיד פגש את השוטרים שעצרו את המחבל ביפו: "ישראל כולה מודה לכם על גבורתכם"
					

השוטרים שמנעו את הפיגוע שתיכנן המחבל בתל אביב יקבלו תעודת הערכה על פעילותם מראש הממשלה.




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates | Ya'el Bar Nes ascends before the wedding
> | Young and old Jews prostrate - the fear barrier is broken*





rylah said:


>



*Temple Mount Updates - Celebrating 50,000 pilgrims this year | 
Aqsa manager arrested following investigation by HaKol HaYehudi  











						נעצר מנהל מסגד אל-אקצה שעמד במרכז תחקיר הקול היהודי  • הקול היהודי
					

המשטרה פשטה על ביתו של מנהל מסגד אל אקצה עומר אל קסוואני ועצרה אותו. כעבור זמן קצר הוא שוחרר. בימים האחרונים גוברת ההסתה נגד יהודים בהר הבית




					www.hakolhayehudi.co.il
				



*


----------



## rylah

*Be'er Sheva high-school students protesting the manager's intention to meet with the families of dead terrorists*


----------



## rylah

*Due to military experiment the Ramon crater closes for 4 days*





A military experiment by the Rafael company at the Shadmah test field. This is an experiment that leads to the closure of an area, which is carried out in accordance with a general's order issued by the commander of the Southern Command, Eliezer Toledano.

The IDF asked travelers in the area to drive carefully and in accordance with the instructions, and to make sure that they do not accidentally enter training areas.









						עקב ניסוי ביטחוני: מכתש רמון ייסגר ל-4 ימים
					

בנוסף ייסגר גם כביש 40 לתנועה במקטע שבין מצפה רמון לצומת ציחור מדי יום בין השעות 11:00-5:00 עד לרביעי. הסיבה? ניסוי ביטחוני של חברת רפאל בשדה הניסויים "שדמה", שגורר סגירת אזור ומתבצע בהתאם לצו אלוף שהוציא מפקד פיקוד הדרום אליעזר טולדנו




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Entrepreneurs Launch "For Made Me A Woman" *
> *Ruthi Leviev-Yelizarov and Brachah Shilat hope that the project will be a home for every woman to consult and learn about relationships, femininity and sexuality.*
> 
> Ruthie Leviev-Yelizarov is a marriage and sexual counselor, mediator, and businesswoman.
> Brachah Shilat is an entrepreneur and active in education, music and female leadership projects.
> 
> The project, led by Rabbi Chaim Shlomo Diskin, rabbi of Kiryat Ata, invests in improving women's Mikvah baths, cleanliness, aesthetic design services, and will even give selected Mikvehs around the country a quality mark, which indicates that they meet the highest standards.
> 
> The project also aims to expand the information and guidance in order to explain the depth
> of the meaning of Mikvah emersion for a woman in particular, and for the life of the couple in general.
> 
> Leviev-Yelizarov said: "After two years of strenuous and meticulous teamwork with my partner Bracha Shilat, and with experts in the field, I am excited to launch the 'For Made Me A Woman' project in Israel, to enable all Israeli women, secular, traditional, religious, ultra-Orthodox, understand in-depth the "Jewish secret" to the purity of the family, and thus to "spice up" their relationship and bring light, holiness, and joy into their home, the temple of the Jewish home. "
> 
> Brachah Shilat said: "Many people perceive the purity of the family in a way that does not reconcile with its true essence. To me, the emersion in the Mikveh empowers the woman, like the whole Hebrew approach, which gives the woman many strength and power. According to this mitzvah, the whole life of the wife is in the hands of the woman. She "manages the schedule" and "sets the tone" and this is also a golden opportunity for her to invest in herself, as it has an immediate and long-term impact on the life of the couple and the family.
> 
> It is important to emphasize that family purity is an integral part of the spouse's life. And it is also an invitation and an opportunity for him to be a part of this experience. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> שעשני אשה - האתר הרשמי
> 
> 
> שעשני אישה מביאה את בשורת טהרת המשפחה – יופייה, מהותה, סגולותיה והלכותיה – לכל אישה שרוצה ללמוד ולהתחבר, כחלק מחוויה חיובית, מעצימה ומרגשת ומתוך מקום מחבר ומרומם – למען האישה, חיי הזוגיות והמשפחה, ולחזק ולהגדיל את מעגל הנשים שפותחות את ליבן לאורה של הטבילה במקווה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman.org.il



*In first, Ya'el Wolshtin opens a training school - also for men*
*In light of the great success of the marriage training school, a parallel school for men will be opened in the coming year. "The demand for marriage training increases dramatically from year to year", says Ya'el Wolshtin*

The wedding training market has gained tremendous momentum in recent years. The understanding that not only boys and girls who are challenged by some problem need training, but everyone who enters the world of dating and dating - caused thousands of relationship seekers to go through an in-depth process with a coach, a process at the end of which they manage to start a home easily.

In light of the great demand, a school will be opened for the first time to train single women for marriage - for men. Michal Wolshtin, the founder of the school, describes the situation in the field that led to the opening of the course: "There are a lot of singles who are looking for a male trainer. Since it is about talking about sensitive areas, such as sexuality, masculinity, emotions, and the like - the boys' preference to receive training from boys," says Michal. "What is happening is that there is a lot of demand - but high-level boy caregivers - there is a real difficulty."

In light of the great demand, a school will be opened for the first time to train single women for marriage - for men. Michal Wolshtin, the founder of the school, describes the situation in the field that led to the opening of the course: "There are a lot of singles who are looking for a male trainer. Since it is about talking about sensitive areas, such as sexuality, masculinity, emotions, and the like - the boys' preference to receive training from boys," says Michal. "What is happening is that there is a lot of demand - but high-level trainers - there is a real difficulty."

As mentioned, following the successes in the women's division - the men also ran. "There are very few professional trainers who deal only with this - and I felt that men must be trained to train men," shares Michal Wolshtin. "This is a very high-quality course, one that Rabbi Ya'akov Ariel gave his blessing as well as Rabbi Yehoshu'a Shapira Shlita."

Aharon Darmon and Rabbi Ran Sarid will also teach in the course.













						לראשונה: מיכל וולשטיין פותחת בי"ס לאימון - גם לגברים
					

לאור ההצלחה הגדולה של בית הספר להכשרת מאמנות לנישואים, בשנה הקרובה ייפתח בית ספר מקביל לגברים. "הביקוש לליווי לנישואין עולה דרמטית משנה לשנה, והשוק משווע למאמנים גברים", מספר מיכל וולשטין, מנחת ההכשרה




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema*
> 
> *"Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking. Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage, and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people, that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great - use it for these sacred purposes.".





rylah said:


> *School for Prophets - First Semester | Voice Exercise
> 
> *



*Eliyah Peretz - Mhasdecha*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Riyadh is nice this time of life.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Since the murder of the Druze officers at the Temple Mount,
things don't go well for the Muslim posers...








To paraphrase Golda Meir,

_“Peace will come when the pal-Arabs_
_love their children more than they hate math.”_









						Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda of the Day
					

My favorite anti-Israel Facebook page VPalestine continues to provide much grist for my mill




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates | Ya'el Bar Nes ascends before the wedding
> | Young and old Jews prostrate - the fear barrier is broken*





rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - Celebrating 50,000 pilgrims this year |
> Aqsa manager arrested following investigation by HaKol HaYehudi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> נעצר מנהל מסגד אל-אקצה שעמד במרכז תחקיר הקול היהודי  • הקול היהודי
> 
> 
> המשטרה פשטה על ביתו של מנהל מסגד אל אקצה עומר אל קסוואני ועצרה אותו. כעבור זמן קצר הוא שוחרר. בימים האחרונים גוברת ההסתה נגד יהודים בהר הבית
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hakolhayehudi.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Number of Jewish worshipers on Temple Mount doubles from last Rosh Hashanah​Over 1,000 Jews visit Temple Mount as group of Arabs barricade themselves inside Al Aqsa Mosque and launch fireworks at them.​
1,083 Jews went up to pray on the Temple Mount over the two days of Rosh Hashanah and on the eve of the holiday. This is twice as much as last year, when 572 Jews ascended the Temple Mount on the Jewish New Year.

On the two days of the holiday itself, 656 Jews prayed on the Temple Mount, exactly twice as many as last year when 328 Jews prayed at the site, which is the holiest in Judaism.

427 Jews ascended the Temple Mount to pray on the eve of Rosh Hashanah

Many Muslims barricaded themselves on the Temple Mount inside the mosque and shot fireworks from it. The police, who were prevented from entering the mosque to take them out, brought the Jews into the Temple Mount on the regular holiday route under greatly increased security, under the command of the district commander Doron Turgeman who was himself in the area on both days of the holiday. Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai was also present at the scene.














						Number of Jewish worshipers on Temple Mount doubles from last Rosh Hashanah
					

Over 1,000 Jews visit Temple Mount as group of Arabs barricade themselves inside Al Aqsa Mosque and launch fireworks at them.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> Since the murder of the Druze officers at the Temple Mount,
> things don't go well for the Muslim posers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Golda Meir,
> 
> _“Peace will come when the pal-Arabs_
> _love their children more than they hate math.”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous Palestinian Propaganda of the Day
> 
> 
> My favorite anti-Israel Facebook page VPalestine continues to provide much grist for my mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com



Three words?


----------



## rylah

How did Israel become SUPER POWERFUL & What India needs to learn from it? : Geopolitical Case study​
*
*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *What's Behind The Taiwan Delegation To India?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam seeks India-Israel Barak-8 air defense system amid Chinese belligerence
> 
> 
> Vietnam is beefing up defenses amid China's irrational moves in the Indo-Pacific. Vietnam is eyeing the impressive Barak-8 air defense system in a $500 million deal. Barak-8 been joint developed by India's DRDO & Israel Ministry of Defense (IMOD). in 2017, India & Israel signed a $1.6BN contract...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Taliban remarks on Israel | Israel, Japan ink new defense cooperation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Order For India? After BrahMos, Vietnam May Purchase Indo-Israeli Barak 8 Missile Defense System - Reports
> 
> 
> Vietnam is looking to acquire the Indo-Israeli Barak 8 missile defense system, according to recent Israeli media reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasiantimes.com



Gravitas: Pakistani delegation makes 'secret' trip to Israel​Secret delegations from Pakistan and Indonesia are reportedly visiting Israel. Are the two Muslim nations planning to recognize Israel? What would a normalisation mean for both sides?


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem - Western Wall Plaza *



3 hours ago...


----------



## rylah

*Aviel Sultan and Eitam ben Ya'akov - Dodi Yarad L'gano

*


----------



## rylah

Academic collaboration between National University of Singapore and TAU
					

The new agreement enhances the evolving ties between Singapore and Israel, and especially between TAU and Singapore’s academic institutions.




					m.jpost.com
				








						The USA is more likely to be champion in Qatar 2022 than Mexico, according to the University of Innsbruck - The Times Hub
					

According to a study, the Mexican National Team is number 20 on the favorites list (Photo: Instagram/miseleccion) Although Brazil is the favorite of the 32 teams to win the Qatar 2022 World Cup, the United States has a greater chance than Mexico to raise the glass. According to a study published...




					thetimeshub.in


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Was he a journalist?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>









Then why the dirty Islamists who sent a child to throw rocks at the road,
can't decide how he died,  posting 2 contradicting "official" versions,
one that he fell off the roof, and another about a heart condition?

There's no footage of collapse, chase or fall from the roof,
they only share footage praising his throwing rocks
in the middle of the road that day.

Which bloodlibel is the correct?


----------



## rylah

In response to shooting attack, Samaria residents to block entrance to Shechem
					

Samaria local council chairman Yossi Dagan demands the government launch a military offensive in response to recent rise in terror attacks




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				











						After shooting attack: Elon Moreh resident physically blocks road to Shechem
					

Protesting lack of IDF roadblock, Moshe Fuah determined to take action.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Jerusalem Live Brodacast - Eve of Yom Kipur*


----------



## rylah

*Odayah - 'Amen' (audience improv)*



*Avraham Tal with 'Eden Hason - Miss You/Lights (Rehearsal)*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinian farmers work while Israeli bulldozers raze land during an incursion southeast of Khan Younis in southern Gaza on 8 September.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore

A Palestinian inspects his car after Jewish settlers threw stones at it in Burin village, near the West Bank city of Nablus, on 9 September.

 Nasser Ishtayeh SOPA Images


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Freedom **of speech in apartheid Israel.





Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh is brought in for a hearing at an Israeli court Jerusalem on 12 September. Ghosheh, who was arrested the previous week, was charged with voicing support for Palestinian armed struggle against Israeli colonization and occupation on social media. Ghosheh was released the following day on the condition that she not use social media or leave her home.

 Oren Ziv ActiveStills*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> *Freedom **of speech in apartheid Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh is brought in for a hearing at an Israeli court Jerusalem on 12 September. Ghosheh, who was arrested the previous week, was charged with voicing support for Palestinian armed struggle against Israeli colonization and occupation on social media. Ghosheh was released the following day on the condition that she not use social media or leave her home.*
> 
> *Oren Ziv ActiveStills*



Supporting your terrorist buddies has a downside,


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Freedom **of speech in apartheid Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian journalist Lama Ghosheh is brought in for a hearing at an Israeli court Jerusalem on 12 September. Ghosheh, who was arrested the previous week, was charged with voicing support for Palestinian armed struggle against Israeli colonization and occupation on social media. Ghosheh was released the following day on the condition that she not use social media or leave her home.*
> 
> *Oren Ziv ActiveStills*



Now she doesn't want to binge on TV and candy
with her celebrated criminals? 

Good lesson.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


> A Palestinian inspects his car after Jewish settlers threw stones at it in Burin village, near the West Bank city of Nablus, on 9 September.
> 
> Nasser Ishtayeh SOPA Images



Right, now Mahmoud wants something 
to be done about the stone throwing?


----------



## rylah

*Yom Kipur in Bat Yam - 5 Arabs attempt driving into large public after prayer*



*2,000 attendants at the Ne'eilah prayer in Dizengof Square, Tel Aviv*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Flocking to guns | PM Lapid urges 30,000 volunteers for Civil Guard*
> *Half a year since the start of the wave of murderous Islamist attacks against Jewish and Arab communities, a 100% jump in the number of requests for a gun license*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Yair Lapid opened the conference and said that "the first duty of the state is to protect its citizens, their homes, their property, their fields, this is the only issue on which there can be no compromises. If the State of Israel wants to be a state of law, it needs tools to enforce the law."
> 
> "For years, the law enforcement system has been neglected, starved, not given the tools it needs to make Israel a country that is safe for its citizens," said Prime Minister Lapid. Our priority is national."
> 
> "Cars cannot continue to run amok on the roads of the south, young women cannot be murdered by relatives, farmers cannot tolerate destruction and theft in their fields, businesses cannot tolerate gangs that specialize in protection, tenders cannot be sold under the table, children cannot be stabbed when they go out to spend the night" .
> 
> 
> 
> "What we need is 5,000 more police officers, 26 more Border Police units in reserve, 30,000 more volunteers in the Israeli Civil Guard that will be based on the operating principles of the "New Shomer". We need to expand urban policing - out of 257 municipalities in Israel, there are urban policing units in only 75 communities. We need to expand urban policing to every community in Israel and especially in Arab society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapid with Muhabau Mangistou and Sharif Hasson, who prevented the terror attack in Jaffa.
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סמוטריץ בכנס המשילות: "20% מהאוכלוסייה מזדהים עם האויב, אי אפשר להתמודד איתם בכלים של אוכלוסייה נורמטיבית" | ישראל היום
> 
> 
> פרטים בהמשך
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelhayom.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> לפיד פגש את השוטרים שעצרו את המחבל ביפו: "ישראל כולה מודה לכם על גבורתכם"
> 
> 
> השוטרים שמנעו את הפיגוע שתיכנן המחבל בתל אביב יקבלו תעודת הערכה על פעילותם מראש הממשלה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inn.co.il



*The Spanish Civil Guard began receiving Israeli Ramon pistols*

The Spanish Civil Guard (Guarda Civil) begins receiving the new Ramon pistols recently purchased from the Israeli company "Amatan".

The Spanish website Defensa.com says that the reception of Harmon pistols will begin as soon as the quantity of 9,000 pistols purchased for the Civil Guard is available, although there is a possibility that the number of pistols will increase if additional purchases are made.

As a reminder, in August 2021 we reported that the Israeli company Emathan won a contract to supply 6,000 9x19 mm Ramon pistols of its production to the Spanish Civil Guard (Guardia Civil) with a total value of approximately 2.5 million euros.

Now it turns out, according to the report on the Spanish website, that it is a larger quantity of 9,000 guns.









						המשמר האזרחי הספרדי החל בקליטת אקדחי רמון הישראליים
					

המשמר האזרחי הספרדי (Guarda Civil) מתחיל בקליטת אקדחי רמון החדשים שנרכשו לאחרונה מחברת "אמתן" הישראלית. האתר הספרדי Defensa.com מספר כי קליטת אקדחי הרמון תחל ברגע שהכמות של 9,000 אקדחים שנרכשו עבור המשמר האזרחי תהיה זמינה, אם כי קיימת אפשרות שמספר האקדחים יגדל במידה ויתבצעו רכישות נוספות. כזכור...




					www.israeldefense.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> How did Israel become SUPER POWERFUL & What India needs to learn from it? : Geopolitical Case study​





rylah said:


> Gravitas: Pakistani delegation makes 'secret' trip to Israel​Secret delegations from Pakistan and Indonesia are reportedly visiting Israel. Are the two Muslim nations planning to recognize Israel? What would a normalisation mean for both sides?





rylah said:


>



*Congratulations to the Trade agreement with Korea*













						מזל טוב להסכם הסחר עם קוריאה ולחזרת הטיסות הישירות! - "הקוריאנים" - המדריך לקוריאה
					

הסכם הסחר עם קוריאה יכנס לתוקף בתחילת דצמבר. מיהם המרווחים הגדולים? האם קוריאה צועדת למשבר כלכלי חמור? חוזרות הטיסות לקוריאה והקלות לנוסעים.




					www.the-koreans.com


----------



## rylah

*Sukkot 2022 in Jerusalem: hundreds of thousands pilgrims expected | Record preparation of the police*

Starting this coming Sunday, the eve of Sukkot, and until next Monday - Shmini 'Atzerat, tens of thousands of pilgrims are expected to visit the city every day. The highlight events - the blessing of the priests of the Holy Week and the standing of the crowd on Wednesday and the Jerusalem Day March that will be held on Thursday. The Jerusalem police are prepared with increased forces to secure the city. The forces will be deployed in the recreation and leisure centers and also on the roads. With details of daily prayer a the Temple Mount.
















						סוכות 2022 בירושלים: צפי למאות אלפי מבקרים בעיר | כל העיר
					

***




					www.kolhair.co.il
				











						הר הבית חדשות - היכונו להקהל! | כך נקיים יחד את המצווה
					

הקהל בהר הבית • יום שלישי הקרוב, א' דחול המועד • כולם מגיעים • אנשים, נשים וטף • נכנסים לקישור ומסיימים יחד את הפרשה • איש בל יעדר




					har-habait.org


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> How did Israel become SUPER POWERFUL & What India needs to learn from it? : Geopolitical Case study​



UPSC CSE Mains| International Relations | India- Israel Relations India's Foreign Policy|Addya Ma'am​


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *What is the real reason that Mosheh Rabbenu did not enter the Land of Israel? | Rabbi Oury Cherki*
> 
> I want to tell You, I've met several years ago, a rabbi from abroad, and an important community. I asked him, 'do You encourage Your community to immigrate to the land, to do 'Aliyah?'. He says, 'look ahmmm…yes, yes 'Aliyah is important, but it has to be accompanied with a spiritual 'Aliyah'.
> 
> Angered me – what does it mean a spiritual 'Aliyah? The 'Aliyah is a spiritual 'Aliyah! And this we see in action, we see the fruits, we see the nation of Israel change, how the nation of Israel grows in glory, how the nation of Israel can also say 'wow!'…well it's..
> 
> I want to tell You several things about the Weekly Torah Portion. Don't worry it won't go beyond 2 hours, but really it's going to be much shorter. We all know this, the 'Shlah' portion is the portion of the 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael. And we're meeting resistance to the 'Aliyah, there're people who don't want, and not small people, the greatest in Torah, the greatest in Torah in scale of the days of Mosheh Rabbenu, oppose entering the land. This is a very strange thing, and really the classic Jewish literature dealt a lot with the question – what was the cause of this resistance?
> 
> And to say the truth – it doesn't matter. What is important is not why they resisted, rather what was the answer given to their arguments. We see in Torah, two speeches attempting to answer the words of those spies, the leaders of Israel who resisted entering the land.
> 
> The one in our portion – Calev Ben Yefuneh answers to the words of the spies. And where is Mosheh? Isn't in the portion; In the 'Devarim' portion, Mosheh Rabbenu repeats the story, and he's telling about his response, and regarding the response of Calev, he doesn't speak.
> 
> Very strange, then what really happened? Who responded to their words? Did Mosheh respond, or Calev respond? I assume they both responded. Then why are the words of Calev in one portion, and the words of Mosheh in a different portion?
> 
> So that we don't compare them!
> Meaning, so that we don't do what I'm going to do now.
> 
> And the story, now ask, then why nevertheless I allow myself to do what Torah didn't want us to do? Because I've learned, a conclusion I've reached from looking into Rashi – that there's a difference between the first reading in Torah, and the second reading.
> 
> For example, the end of 'Noah' portion, Torah says – _"and Terah died in Haran"_, Terah the father of Avraham, _"and Terah died in Haran. And said HaShem to Avraham "Go forth…"_.
> 
> What do I understand from a shallow reading – Teah died, and then Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land. But Rashi says, if You pay attention, You see according to the number of years, that Terah was alive when Avraham made 'Aliyah to the land.
> 
> Then why did Torah tell about the death of Terah beforehand? Rashi says, so that it won't be evident to all, that left his father and made 'Aliyah to Eretz Yisrael.
> 
> So what does Rashi do? He destroys the intent of Torah, Torah wanted to hide it, and Rashi reveals! However probably Rashi wants to teach us a very important thing, there's Your first reading in Torah – the first time You meet Avraham Avinu, You're not to know he left his father, because You'll have a bad opinion, and the first impression will remain. But after You reveal who's Avraham Avinu, what great character, what his 'Aliyah to the land did, then You're willing to forgive that he left his father.
> 
> Therefore I learn, that when we read in Torah, there're two readings. So, in the first reading we see, there's no comparison between Calev and Mosheh. Now as I pass to the second stage, I want to compare the words of Calev to the words of Mosheh.
> 
> Calev, when he sees the nation of Israel afraid of the war, war is a frightening thing, a painful thing, what does Calev do – gives a motivation speech. _"Let us by all means go up, and we shall gain possession of it, for we shall surely overcome it! If HaShem wants us and gave us the dwellers of this land. Their shadow has departed from them!"_. HaShm is with us, don't be afraid. What does he say? He says – not to be afraid. Folks cheer up – we can.
> 
> What does Mosheh say in the portion 'Devarim'?
> 
> Mosheh when he hearing the nation is afraid of the war, tells them 'don't worry, HaShem will fight for you', will do you miracles. I know Him for years, I know the Holy Be Blessed can do miracles, will do you miracles. So you have nothing to be afraid about the war.
> 
> Exactly the opposite of the discourse of Calev! Calev says that in the land of Israel you behave naturally. Mosheh thinks he is still in the desert!
> 
> In the desert there's a place for miracles, in the land of Israel it's without miracles – You have to work Yourself.
> 
> What is the response? In the portion of 'Devarim' it's written - _"Not one of those involved, this evil generation, shall see the good land that I swore to give to your fathers"._ Meaning HaShem says they will not enter the land. _"None except Calev Ben Yefuneh; he shall see it!"_ What is Calev doing here, we didn't even hear about him? Rather this is to say, Your discourse Mosheh, is not acceptable, what Calev said accepted.
> 
> There Mosheh adds another shocking sentence – if there're sensitive people, please go out now. He says – _"Because of you HaShem was incensed with me too, saying: You shall not enter it either. Yehoshu'a Bin Nun, who attends you, he shall enter it. Imbue him with strength, for he shall allot it to Israel"._
> 
> So what do I understand? That Torah, here Moshesh revealed the true reason for which Mosheh Rabbenu didn't enter the land – because he wanted a miraculous history, HaShem does for you the work. In the land of Israel HaShem doesn't do the work for you, you do the work for HaShem.
> 
> And this is what Dvorah said, it's necessary to come to the help of HaShem, not in the help of HaShem, to the help of HaShem. Now this is a very interesting thing, what do we learn from this? We learn that in Eretz Yisrael, it's not only necessary to make an effort, but something even greater – that our efforts bear fruit, our efforts succeed setting motion to history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First archaeological dig begins at site believed to be Joshua's tomb
> 
> 
> Khirbet Tibnah is located on a hill in the southwest of the Samaria region, east of Shoham near Halamish. The site was populated from the Bronze Age until the beginning of the Ottoman period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





rylah said:


> When Are You Making Geulah?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never been a fan of Kabbalah. I acknowledge that it is based in tremendous holiness and wisdom but it’s simply way over my head. I have tried to understand it – several times – but it goes in one ear and out the other.
> 
> I think the reason for this is because I am a Jew who is deeply rooted in the world of action. You want me to shake a lulav, put on tefillin, eat matzo and lend money to the poor? No problem… tell me how. Explain the details of the commandment and I will gladly perform the task. It is an honor and an amazing privilege to serve the King of Kings, but I need proper instructions and guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> Telling me that the left side of my body is effected while simultaneously connecting me to the attribute of splendor makes me ask the great question; Huh?
> 
> Don’t get me wrong… I’m not a robot. I appreciate knowing the reasons “why” but the answer needs to be as simple and as direct as the question.
> 
> We say “Shema” in order to accept the yoke of the kingdom of heaven. We guard our speech to spare our brothers pain. We say “Kiddush” to turn Friday night into Shabbat and we dress modestly to protect the holiness of our bodies.
> 
> With that in mind, what is the reason for me begging you to move to Eretz Yisrael?
> 
> Let’s stay focused and really understand *why*. I will even avoid using the word “Aliyah” since nobody really knows what “going up” to the Land of Israel even means. The question is direct and innocent and deserves an answer that isn’t full of hype, desperation or illusions. The answer is simple; because when Jews move back to the Land, the “Geulah” – the redemption – gets much closer!
> 
> You should not move your family to Israel because tuition is cheaper than it is in NY. You should not move because of the political situation nor because of the great weather. A Jew leaves his/her job, sells their house and moves their family thousands of miles for one reason and one reason only: *It ends the 2,000 year physical exile and brings the Geulah closer.*
> 
> It saddens me greatly that very little is spoken about this.
> 
> Millions of words have been written about the destruction of the Bet Ha’Mikdash and the exile that ensued as a result. We have been taught about the root cause of the exile yet how many times has it been pointed out that this galut (exile) had _two_ sides to it?
> 
> There was the physical side and there was the spiritual side and in order to rectify the situation – and reverse what happened – we need to repair _both_ sides of that equation.
> 
> Yet, every shiur, every class, every book and every “scholar in residence” program focuses on the spiritual side only. Of course we need to be better in performing mitzvot and, as stated above, let’s all learn how to do that… but _that’s half the battle_. Imagine mixing the most amazing ingredients together for a delicious cake but never putting it in the oven!
> 
> Moving to Israel is the physical side of things. Think about it. When slavery ended in Egypt, did we stay there? Why not?
> 
> We had the greatest leader, the holiest kohen and a direct connection to HaShem. The Jewish nation could have built the finest yeshivot in Goshen and we would have served HaShem right away… without the 40 year schlep and without the wars. Yet, HaShem did not want that… He wanted more than spirituality… He wanted the Jewish nation in the Jewish land! Only _then_ would the redemption be complete!
> 
> Fast forward about 3,300 years and what do you find?
> 
> A Jewish nation that thinks they know better. Its ok if we stay in Lakewood… have you seen how many yeshivot there are? We are fine in Kew Gardens Hills, Far Rockaway and Baltimore… we are keeping the mitzvot “mehadrin min ha’mehadrin”… and I’m sure they think they are! The problem with this logic is that these pure Jews are in modern day Goshen. The door is open for the final redemption… something we daven for 3 times a day but the cake stays out of the oven…
> 
> Therefore, as the year winds down, make sure to add this to your list. Ask HaShem for good health, shidduchim, children that stay connected to a Torah life, parnossa AND beg HaShem to help you, and your family, out of the physical exile. Daven to our merciful Father that He brings you home… but not on Aliyah… that He brings you home on *Geulah*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Are You Making Geulah?
> 
> 
> It's simple, when Jews move back to the Land, the “Geulah” – the redemption – gets much closer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> I don't know how I'd behave in diaspora,
> but I do know there's a way, that women make
> the main move, or demand, on an individual family level,
> not immediately seen in the historic forest of the collective event.



Jews in Ethiopia (c.70-present)​
"Between Italy and Ethiopia, Western and African Judaism:
The Story of Taamrat Emmanuel, a Jewish Intellectual from Ethiopia"


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Are Israelis White? | Zionism Revisited | Unpacked​Throughout history, people have traveled from across the world to make Israel their home. This has created a fundamental Israeli value to encourage and support immigrant absorption. Immigration to Israel is not without its challenges. While there may be many differences in ideologies, religious and political beliefs, and languages spoken, this vastly multicultural society is what makes Israel the richly diverse mosaic that it is today.



The Surprising History of Israel’s Black Panthers | History of Israel Explained | Unpacked​
he integration of Mizrahi Jews into Israel was not an easy one. Jews from countries like Yemen, Morocco, Iraq, Egypt, and Syria had lived there for generations and after much oppression found themselves running for their lives to Israel.

Enraged by the inequality they faced in their new home, a group of Mizrahi Jews took inspiration from the Black Panthers movement in the United States.

The Israeli Black Panthers, HaPanterim HaShchorim, who emerged from this painful time period fought for systematic change and their impact is still felt in Israeli society today.










						The demography of Israel after 75 years - opinion
					

Over time, the population of Israel has increased to just over two million in 1960, about four million in 1980, nearly six and a half million at the turn of the current century.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema
> 
> "Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking.
> Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage,_
> _and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people,
> that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great ,
> use it for these sacred purposes.".





rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharary,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.




*Amir Dadon with 'Omer Adam | Tamar Festival*

Eventually everything comes to me, a matter of angles
I don't understand clues, maybe, colors and letters

A sudden stare at myself and enough, only not to look,
What is inside too much, it's called a habit

When do I learn to chose correctly?
To have faith, see that it is good
Without looking back again
Choose correctly

The same voice speaks to me, meets me at nights,
Goes without understanding where, would I know to return?
A sudden stare around and enough, I don't fall anymore
There's a child looking at me, it's called growing up
....

It's another friday, I take the guitar
Playing the songs I used to play You
We were drunk, we were young forever
We did what we wanted even on the road
How did You curse me that I walked with another
You said, You're a player, all this life is like a movie
And I'm such a coward, afraid You leave me through the blood

From 1 to 10,  I yearn a million
Despite You not being mine a long time go
And recently, the talk is about politics and sex,
This world is heavy, I don't grasp, and where are You?
When do I learn to choose correctly,
To have faith, see it's good


----------



## P F Tinmore

’24 hours of hell’: Israeli settler gangs terrorize Palestinian town under army protection
					

Huwwara has been under near constant attack since Thursday afternoon, when groups of armed settlers began attacking several points in the town as they were escorted and enabled by the Israeli army.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Settler attacks drive farmers to treetops
					

Rising number of incidents have West Bank farmers scrambling to defend their land.




					electronicintifada.net
				




Firas Yusef is taking all the precautions he can to fend off ever more aggressive settler attacks on his land west of Salfit in the occupied West Bank.

The farmer, 37, has already seen his land – 30,000 square meters outside the town of Az-Zawiya – divided in two by Israel’s separation wall where it dips deep into the West Bank south-west of Nablus in the Salfit governorate.

Never peaceful, settlers from the nearby settlements of Ariel, Alei Zahav, Pduel and Barkan have been acting even more aggressively over the past several months.

Last year, according to the UN, Palestinians in the West Bank had to endure the “highest recorded levels of [settler] violence” in recent years.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Thug terrorist life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thug terrorist life ain't easy, yo!


Ahhh, the old terrorist trope again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel's military has been playing Whack-Mole with Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, the old terrorist trope again.



What else do the pallys have going for them?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's military has been playing Whack-Mole with Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.



Israel is bigger than ever.

Have the Palestinians won anything yet?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, the old terrorist trope again.



Call it a trope, celebrating his son as a 'Jihad hero',
the consequences are the same.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What an idiot, the defense is in the very article,
all it takes is to read beyond the headline.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> What an idiot, the defense is in the very article,
> all it takes is to read beyond the headline.


What defense?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's military has been playing Whack-Mole with Palestinian civilians for over 70 years and has not won yet.



When Jews throw rocks it's a "pogrom",
Arabs throwing Molotovs it's "a boy walking with friends"?

Framing one side as military and the other as civilians indicates
you can't justify the real cause of your biased ideological hostility.

Now, how would you define *victory*,
when there're now more warring military factions,
under both Pal-Arab governments - than political parties?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And yet the KKK likes Ilhan Omar...

Would you respond differently?


----------



## rylah

NIGHT DANCE PARTY OF SUKKOT HOLIDAY IN JERUSALEM | WALKING VIDEO​
*Walk With Me Around channel for those who would like virtually visit a different places I have personally visited. Walking is the best way to explore somewhere new. All the the sounds while recording feels  real and a natural beauty of fascinating people and beautiful scenery around.



Thousands at the World Central Yeshivah (Mercaz HaRav Kook),
with Rabbi Shapira, the head of the Yeshivah,
and the chief Rabbis of Israel.

*








						תיעוד מקפיץ ושמח: השמחה המסורתית ב'מרכז הרב'
					

אלפים הגיעו אמש לשמחת בית השואבה המסורתית, המתקיימת מזה עשרות שנים בישיבת מרכז הרב, בשכונת קריית משה בירושלים, עם ראש הישיבה הגר"י שפירא, הרבנים הראשיים ופוליטיקאים בכירים | צפו בתיעוד




					www.kikar.co.il
				





*King David's Tomb in Jerusalem | Thousands are already at Mount Zion because of the night of Hosh'anna Raba that many stay up all night and one of the most popular places for the whole night is King David's Tomb.

*


----------



## rylah

These are the 10 most educated countries in the world
					

Recently, business tycoon Anand Mahindra tweeted a list of top ten educated countries of the world. Know about the countries that made place in the list




					www.livemint.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



All Zionists can pronounce _'p-alestine'_, most Arabs can't.

In what situation is it rational to threaten
an armed person, even if in the wrong?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



"...*Mourabitat* on Bab Al-Silsila Road. The clip shows the occupation's assault on the *deported* Hanadi Al-Halawani and Aida Al-Sedawi for sitting near Bab Al-Silsilah after preventing them from entering Al-Aqsa".





__





						Murabitat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Good to see the law carefully enforced, Murabitat have nothing to accomplish.

Why would anyone pay to harass non-Muslims at the Temple Mount?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Also shows the rocks thrown at the road.

Finally an appropriate response,

the Jewish intifada?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - Celebrating 50,000 pilgrims this year |
> Aqsa manager arrested following investigation by HaKol HaYehudi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> נעצר מנהל מסגד אל-אקצה שעמד במרכז תחקיר הקול היהודי  • הקול היהודי
> 
> 
> המשטרה פשטה על ביתו של מנהל מסגד אל אקצה עומר אל קסוואני ועצרה אותו. כעבור זמן קצר הוא שוחרר. בימים האחרונים גוברת ההסתה נגד יהודים בהר הבית
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hakolhayehudi.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





rylah said:


> *Sukkot 2022 in Jerusalem: hundreds of thousands pilgrims expected | Record preparation of the police*
> 
> Starting this coming Sunday, the eve of Sukkot, and until next Monday - Shmini 'Atzerat, tens of thousands of pilgrims are expected to visit the city every day. The highlight events - the blessing of the priests of the Holy Week and the standing of the crowd on Wednesday and the Jerusalem Day March that will be held on Thursday. The Jerusalem police are prepared with increased forces to secure the city. The forces will be deployed in the recreation and leisure centers and also on the roads. With details of daily prayer a the Temple Mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סוכות 2022 בירושלים: צפי למאות אלפי מבקרים בעיר | כל העיר
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kolhair.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> הר הבית חדשות - היכונו להקהל! | כך נקיים יחד את המצווה
> 
> 
> הקהל בהר הבית • יום שלישי הקרוב, א' דחול המועד • כולם מגיעים • אנשים, נשים וטף • נכנסים לקישור ומסיימים יחד את הפרשה • איש בל יעדר
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har-habait.org



*Temple Mount News | Unprecedented numbers of Jewish pilgrims at the Temple Mount during Sukkot *










						Unprecedented numbers of Jewish pilgrims on the Temple Mount on Sukkot
					

The water libation ceremony reenactment lights up Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What's that really stupid thing you can do
to make soldiers care to chase a bicycle?

Gameover.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


The only thing Abdul got right,
is that it's the harvest time.

But no one was stabbed, the source doesn't say she's foreign but an Israeli left activist.
The picture is from a brawl between 30 residents from the nearby village,
and 60 Arabs trying to get the best picture from the provocation.

With all that, the handful of pictures they post,
can't confirm she's who they say, show her
being hit or any olive trees.

By the way, is there a
single harvest festival in Islam?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What forces?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Let's see, Hamas vacations abroad,
are usually paid by the locals...

_'The revenge of Asa Flots'?_









						Israelis mock fake report of attack on gassy Mossad agent
					

False report ripe for satire after Iranian outlets claim drone attack in Iraq took out Israeli spy named 'Asa Flots'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





Not the first time Islamo-Nazis exploit elderly Jewish women for propaganda.

What happened to Abdoul and his story?

Now it's about a 70 y.o. Israeli woman,
instead of anyone in that picture, and
anything from that story as posted.

And no olive trees around.


----------



## rylah

*Sources in Shchem - tonight  Israel eliminated a leader of the "Rats Nest"*







According to Palestinian sources in Shchem, the special operation that led to the elimination tonight of the "Rats Nest" senior officer was carried out a by the Israeli security forces who attached explosive devices to the motorcycle that exploded last night and led to the death 
of Khilani.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's the medical personnel they're defending,

And those are not farmers.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Flocking to guns | PM Lapid urges 30,000 volunteers for Civil Guard*
> *Half a year since the start of the wave of murderous Islamist attacks against Jewish and Arab communities, a 100% jump in the number of requests for a gun license*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Yair Lapid opened the conference and said that "the first duty of the state is to protect its citizens, their homes, their property, their fields, this is the only issue on which there can be no compromises. If the State of Israel wants to be a state of law, it needs tools to enforce the law."
> 
> "For years, the law enforcement system has been neglected, starved, not given the tools it needs to make Israel a country that is safe for its citizens," said Prime Minister Lapid. Our priority is national."
> 
> "Cars cannot continue to run amok on the roads of the south, young women cannot be murdered by relatives, farmers cannot tolerate destruction and theft in their fields, businesses cannot tolerate gangs that specialize in protection, tenders cannot be sold under the table, children cannot be stabbed when they go out to spend the night" .
> 
> 
> 
> "What we need is 5,000 more police officers, 26 more Border Police units in reserve, 30,000 more volunteers in the Israeli Civil Guard that will be based on the operating principles of the "New Shomer". We need to expand urban policing - out of 257 municipalities in Israel, there are urban policing units in only 75 communities. We need to expand urban policing to every community in Israel and especially in Arab society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapid with Muhabau Mangistou and Sharif Hasson, who prevented the terror attack in Jaffa.
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סמוטריץ בכנס המשילות: "20% מהאוכלוסייה מזדהים עם האויב, אי אפשר להתמודד איתם בכלים של אוכלוסייה נורמטיבית" | ישראל היום
> 
> 
> פרטים בהמשך
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelhayom.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> לפיד פגש את השוטרים שעצרו את המחבל ביפו: "ישראל כולה מודה לכם על גבורתכם"
> 
> 
> השוטרים שמנעו את הפיגוע שתיכנן המחבל בתל אביב יקבלו תעודת הערכה על פעילותם מראש הממשלה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inn.co.il





rylah said:


> *The Spanish Civil Guard began receiving Israeli Ramon pistols*
> 
> The Spanish Civil Guard (Guarda Civil) begins receiving the new Ramon pistols recently purchased from the Israeli company "Amatan".
> 
> The Spanish website Defensa.com says that the reception of Harmon pistols will begin as soon as the quantity of 9,000 pistols purchased for the Civil Guard is available, although there is a possibility that the number of pistols will increase if additional purchases are made.
> 
> As a reminder, in August 2021 we reported that the Israeli company Emathan won a contract to supply 6,000 9x19 mm Ramon pistols of its production to the Spanish Civil Guard (Guardia Civil) with a total value of approximately 2.5 million euros.
> 
> Now it turns out, according to the report on the Spanish website, that it is a larger quantity of 9,000 guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> המשמר האזרחי הספרדי החל בקליטת אקדחי רמון הישראליים
> 
> 
> המשמר האזרחי הספרדי (Guarda Civil) מתחיל בקליטת אקדחי רמון החדשים שנרכשו לאחרונה מחברת "אמתן" הישראלית. האתר הספרדי Defensa.com מספר כי קליטת אקדחי הרמון תחל ברגע שהכמות של 9,000 אקדחים שנרכשו עבור המשמר האזרחי תהיה זמינה, אם כי קיימת אפשרות שמספר האקדחים יגדל במידה ויתבצעו רכישות נוספות. כזכור...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeldefense.co.il



Arabs hurl firebombs at Jewish vehicle - local residents chase the terrorists​
Around 20 residents of Yitzhar rush to respond to firebombing of Israeli vehicle. 'We do not intend to sit with our hands folded and wait for the next person to be murdered.'​






Arab terrorists from the Arab village of Burin at around midnight Tuesday night hurled firebombs at Jewish vehicles traveling on the nearby Gilad Road.

In response, around 20 residents of the town of Yitzhar arrived and began chasing the terrorists, who fled into the nearby village while ensuring that no terrorists remained at the scene.

"We arrived at the scene of the terror attack and we were surprised to see just one IDF jeep," Refael Libor, a resident of Yitzhar, recalled. "Despite the fact that the escape route was known ahead of time and in the nearby cement factory - through which the terrorists escaped - there are security cameras, no one from the defense system even thought to take them."

Libor concluded, "We do not intend to sit with our hands folded and wait for the next person to be murdered. In every terror attack and attempted murder that occurs, there will be dozens of residents who will rush to the scene and deal determinedly and with strength with the terror which is raising its head."









						Arabs hurl firebombs at Jewish vehicle - local residents chase the terrorists
					

Around 20 residents of Yitzhar rush to respond to firebombing of Israeli vehicle. 'We do not intend to sit with our hands folded and wait for the next person to be murdered.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Against the terror attacks in Judea and Samaria: women and children block entrance to Hawarah *


*








*
















						על רקע הטרור הבלתי פוסק: נשים וילדים חסמו את הכניסה לחווארה | צפו - 0404
					

בעקבות הטרור הבלתי פוסק ברחבי יהודה ושומרון ובפרט באזור חווארה, הגיעו היום (חמישי) כ-70 נשים וילדים מהאזור במטרה למחות על המצב הביטחוני הקשה ולחסום את




					www.0404.co.il


----------



## rylah

*The Hillulah of Shim'on H'Tzadik | Live in Jerusalem*




			https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/2833935/jewish/Shimon-Hatzadik-Simeon-the-Just.htm


----------



## rylah

Bride: 'Immigrating to Israel led me to my partner for life'​First lone soldier wedding hosted at Nefesh B’Nefesh Aliyah Campus in Jerusalem.​
A special wedding took place Wednesday evening at the Nefesh B’Nefesh Aliyah Campus in Jerusalem, attended by 200 guests from Israel, the United Kingdom, and the United States: Yoel Epstein and Alaina Bon made aliyah (immigrated to Israel) separately from different countries, but both for the same purpose of contributing to the Jewish state. The couple met in Israel and were the first olim (new immigrants) to get married on the rooftop of the Aliyah Campus.

Alaina made aliyah in 2017 from Staten Island, New York, and fulfilled her military service as a combat soldier in the Search and Rescue Brigade. Yoel is the son of Rabbi Daniel Epstein, Rabbi of the Western Marble Arch Synagogue, one of the largest and most prominent communities in the United Kingdom. Yoel returned to Israel in 2018 after living in London with his family for four years and drafted into the IDF, serving as a combat soldier in the Egoz 89th Brigade.

Alaina and Yoel enlisted in the IDF as part of the FIDF-Nefesh B’Nefesh Lone Soldiers Program (LSP). With the full support of the IDF, and in cooperation with the Friends of the IDF (FIDF), LSP was established to assist and support the brave young individuals who serve in the IDF, regardless of their country of origin. Today, there are approximately 3,500 active lone soldier olim, serving in a range of positions in the army. LSP offers guidance, support, and care for all lone soldier olim, prior to aliyah, throughout their military service, and after release from the IDF. LSP provides financial aid, emotional support, care packages, and adoptive families to its soldiers, as well.

The couple met at HaBayit Shel Benji, a foundation established in memory of Benji Hillman, a lone soldier who was killed during an operational activity while in reserve service and which aids and support combat soldiers throughout their army service. Last January, Yoel proposed to Alaina, and on Wednesday evening they held their wedding at the Nefesh B’Nefesh Campus in Jerusalem.






"This is an inspiring story of a couple who came from two different continents and, thanks to their deep passion for Zionism and their desire to contribute to the Jewish State, found each other here in Israel," said Rabbi Yehoshua Fass, Co-Founder and Executive Director of Nefesh B’Nefesh. "We are thrilled to celebrate aliyah and our olim through the wedding of Yoel and Alaina, as they begin to plant roots together and establish their own Jewish home in Israel."


"I am so happy about my decision to make aliyah, because it was that decision that led me to my partner for life," said bride Alaina Bon-Epstein. "I am grateful for Nefesh B’Nefesh and every individual who was part of the process of our aliyah and army service."

Yoel, the groom added, "There are many more stories like ours, and I wish for us and all of them a lifetime of joyous moments, good health, and continued Zionism."









						Bride: 'Immigrating to Israel led me to my partner for life'
					

First lone soldier wedding hosted at Nefesh B’Nefesh Aliyah Campus in Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Yoshi and Karolina - Derech (Way)​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab supremacists can't pronounce _'P-alestine'_,
but like to tell others they don't belong.


----------



## Mindful

“I am a Jew. As a Jew I carry with me the tears and sufferings of my grandparents and theirs through the generations. The story of my people is a narrative of centuries of exiles and expulsions, persecutions and pogroms, beginning with the First Crusade and culminating in the murder of two thirds of Europe’s Jews, among them more than a million children. For centuries, Jews knew that they or their children risked being murdered simply because they were Jews. Those tears are written into the very fabric of Jewish memory, which is to say, Jewish identity. How can I let go of that pain when it is written into my very soul?”
“And yet I must, for the sake of my children and theirs, not yet born. I cannot build their future on the hatreds of the past, nor can I teach them to love God more by loving people less. Asking God to forgive me, I hear, in the very process of making that request, His demand of me that I forgive others. I forgive because I have a duty to my children as well as to my ancestors. Indeed the former defines the latter. The duty I owe my ancestors who died because of their faith is to build a world in which people no longer die because of their faith. I honour the past not by repeating it but by learning from it – by refusing to add pain to pain, grief to grief. That is why we must answer hatred with love, violence with peace, resentment with generosity of spirit and conflict with reconciliation.” - The Rabbi Sacks Legacy


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> “I am a Jew. As a Jew I carry with me the tears and sufferings of my grandparents and theirs through the generations. The story of my people is a narrative of centuries of exiles and expulsions, persecutions and pogroms, beginning with the First Crusade and culminating in the murder of two thirds of Europe’s Jews, among them more than a million children. For centuries, Jews knew that they or their children risked being murdered simply because they were Jews. Those tears are written into the very fabric of Jewish memory, which is to say, Jewish identity. How can I let go of that pain when it is written into my very soul?”
> “And yet I must, for the sake of my children and theirs, not yet born. I cannot build their future on the hatreds of the past, nor can I teach them to love God more by loving people less. Asking God to forgive me, I hear, in the very process of making that request, His demand of me that I forgive others. I forgive because I have a duty to my children as well as to my ancestors. Indeed the former defines the latter. The duty I owe my ancestors who died because of their faith is to build a world in which people no longer die because of their faith. I honour the past not by repeating it but by learning from it – by refusing to add pain to pain, grief to grief. That is why we must answer hatred with love, violence with peace, resentment with generosity of spirit and conflict with reconciliation.” - The Rabbi Sacks Legacy









Neshamah, if I may ask,
please read 'Orot HaTeshuvah',
and we may have that to discuss,
...that part of the world needs that.

Rabbi Sacks ZTz"l is such a dear Israel vibrating ever more bright.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Meet A Hebrew Israelite Man - Is He Israeli 🇮🇱 or Palestinian? 🇵🇸​


----------



## rylah

*Havdalah - separation of the holy and the mundane,

with Youval Tayeb and Yaniv ben Mshiah

Good week to all the House of Yisrael *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



This is India.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



97% of Hebron is under Pal-Arab control.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And here, you complain all about their cart economy...



P F Tinmore said:


>



Poor guy, a Jew boy came to bully him on Saturday, 

and all in front of his besties.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



This is great,

for Israel to make Jews draw the the "I'm a Jew" argument...
exactly what means to be a part of the dialogue.

Jews better argue about Israel,
than anything else boring.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



In the world where Arab supremacists have no honor 

and Jewish kids are not defenseless...


----------



## rylah

Israel poised to have its most religious government; experts say no theocracy yet
					

Anticipated coalition likely to have major impact on religion and state issues, with reforms on kashrut certification, conversion and LGBT rights expected to be rolled back




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

IDF Combat Aircraft Take to the Skies After Gaza Rockets Fired at Southern Israel​






Israeli combat drones flew over northern and southern Gaza on Thursday night within 20 minutes of a rocket attack fired by terrorists at southern Israeli Jewish communities.

One rocket was fired at Israeli territory, the IDF said, adding that the projectile was intercepted by the Iron Dome aerial defense system, indicating it was heading directly at a populated area.

Residents of the area reported hearing a large explosion.

Read more -








						IDF Combat Aircraft Take to the Skies After Gaza Rockets Fired at Southern Israel
					

The alert was triggered in the communities of Nirim, Ein Ha'Shosha and Kissufim.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						IDF Drops 20 Tons of Explosives on Gaza Strip in Response to 4 Rockets
					

This is what deterrence looks like.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Teen seriously injured in shooting attack regains consciousness​*Tamar Aharon, the 14-year-old girl who was severely injured in a shooting attack in Kiryat Arba, is now breathing on her own and has regained consciousness.*






On Thursday night, Tamar was shot in the head by an Arab terrorist.The public is requested to continue praying for the recovery of *Tamar, the daughter of Nira.*

Tamar was shot in the head while walking in the street, and evacuated to Hadassah Ein Kerem Medical Center, where she underwent head surgery. Initial investigations showed that the bullet had been fired from above, strengthening the estimate that the bullet was not aimed specifically at Tamar. In any case, it was not sniper fire.

In addition, shots were not heard in the area, supporting the belief that the shot was fired from a great distance.

Tamar's mother told MK Orit Strock (Religious Zionism), "The girls were coming back from the supermarket and on the way, Tamar was shot. She felt the hit and screamed, 'Oyyyyyyyy!'"

Dr. Moris Matityahu, an expert family physician who works in the Meuhedet health clinic in Kiryat Arba, provided Tamar with initial medical care.

He recalled, "The girl was brought by her sister to the entrance of the Meuhedet clinic, where the sister said that the girl had received a strong blow to her head from an unknown source. A cleaning worker who met her at the entrance brought her in immediately, and while she was still conscious to the treatment room, where I provided her with initial treatment and attempted to locate the source of the bleeding, which was very heavy."

"At the same time, an ambulance was called and arrived within a few minutes. Upon its arrival, the girl lost consciousness, began convulsing, was immediately treated, and was evacuated by the staff of the mobile ICU."

On Thursday night, the head of the Kiryat Arba council, Eliyahu Libman, said that Tamar was out of danger.

"Thank G-d, Tamar is no longer in danger, but she is still sedated and on a ventilator. We want our children to feel safe, and demand that the security forces launch an operation and confiscate the weapons. This lawless reality cannot continue," Libman said.

The Kiryat Arba-Hebron Local Council responded by stating, "Around 5:00 p.m., a girl who was walking around the Council was hit in the head by gunfire. The girl is now being treated in intensive care. The girl's family has been informed, and the Council is accompanying the girl. We demand that the security forces carry out searches and find the source of the shooting. Our blood is not worthless."









						Teen seriously injured in shooting attack regains consciousness
					

Tamar Aharon, who was shot in the head by a terrorist, is breathing on her own and has regained consciousness.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Israel poised to have its most religious government; experts say no theocracy yet
> 
> 
> Anticipated coalition likely to have major impact on religion and state issues, with reforms on kashrut certification, conversion and LGBT rights expected to be rolled back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com











						Teen Suspended After Encouraging Friends To Put On Tefillin At Israeli Secular School - VINnews
					

JERUSALEM (VINnews) — An Israeli teenager was suspended from his school for three days – because he wished to give his friends the merit of putting on Tefillin. 16-year-old Yishai studies at the secular Makif Chet school in Rishon Letzion and puts on Tefillin daily. On Thursday he decided to...




					vinnews.com
				




*Makes a comeback....

with greater support from Beit Habad and the students.*


----------



## rylah

Tel Aviv to Begin Autonomous Bus Trials
					

Four groups will conduct experiments in operating autonomous buses, as part of the national project for autonomous public transportation.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yeah, Israel is in charge of Israel's capital.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



It was leased by now a dead skinhead,
terminated by a parking lot guard.

The glory of Geee-had.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



In 2021 there was Muslim Brotherhood in the government,
and an Islamist cleric promised the end of Israel.

Those who followed were eager to brag about
their 'victories' against random people on
TikTok...while Hamas joined in...until
they've got to some Yeshivah boys
too desperate, who mumified
them during a live stream.

Basically your cheap Islamist propaganda
is responsible for strengthening the
lines of IDF with Orthodox youth,
and the attention to Ben Gvir.

Ben Gvir's family made Aliyah from Kurdistan,
Ben Ari's family from Afghnistan, and Arabs
already set all the convenient arguments
for PM Netanyahu to leverage these
contradictions in any scenario.


----------



## rylah

*''Nothing escapes my notice'' - President Herzog was asked if he would host Ben Gabir, and this is how he answered*

*In the context of the elections that ended and the strengthening of MK Ben Gvir, the president of the state was asked in a meeting with high school students about the chairman of 'Otzma Yehudit: "Ben Gvir was confirmed by the court"*

President Herzog refers to Itamar Ben Gvir - President Yitzhak Herzog and his wife were hosted at the Jerusalem religious high school 'Himelfarb' where he also answered students' questions.

To the question of one of the students, whether he will host Knesset member Itamar Ben Gvir at the president's residence after his father previously refused to accept Rabbi Kahana. His answer: "There is a difference between the Kach faction as it was then and today, including the platform and the fact that Ben Gvir was approved by the High Court of Justice and was even in the president's house with Rivlin."




"I would be careful about comparisons"

Herzog's full words: "I won't start with a lecture on the difference, You need to understand the difference between the Kach faction that existed then and the religious Zionism that exists today, including their platform and that Ben Gvir was approved by the Supreme Court and were in the President's House even with Rivlin's predecessors, I would be careful about comparisons But I would certainly expect the entire top leadership in Israel to be in fraternal love and harmony."










						"שום דבר לא נעלם מעיני": הרצוג נשאל אם יארח את בן גביר, כך הוא ענה - כיפה
					

על רקע הבחירות שנגמרו והתחזקותו של בן גביר נשאל נשיא המדינה במפגש עם תלמידי תיכון על יושב ראש עוצמה יהודית: "בן גביר אושר על ידי בית המשפט"




					www.kipa.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount News | Unprecedented numbers of Jewish pilgrims at the Temple Mount during Sukkot *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unprecedented numbers of Jewish pilgrims on the Temple Mount on Sukkot
> 
> 
> The water libation ceremony reenactment lights up Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



*Temple Mount Updates - Temple Mount Guardians In Action



Halakeh ceremonies at the Temple Mount

*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Panicked Police Chief Seeking Reconciliation with New Boss He Maligned, Ben Gvir
> 
> 
> Soccer’s world cup games are scheduled to start on November 20 – Ben Gvir may take office in time to ban terrorists from watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



*Zvika Fogel: If it were up to me, establishing a National Guard is a condition for establishing a coalition. It is impossible to assign all tasks to the police.*

Fogel has many ideas regarding the plans that Ben Gvir could realize as the Minister of the BTP. "The most important thing is to establish the National Guard and quickly - this is the condition for realizing the promise of governance. To continue assigning all these multiple tasks to the police is impossible," Fogel said. "If it were up to me, the establishment of the National Guard would be a condition for the establishment of the coalition."

Although the decision to establish a National Guard took place about six months ago during Naftali Bennett's time as Prime Minister, Fogel pointed out that "there are no brigades and companies in the field yet. There is no real force, which is his mission." He added that "we need to recruit for this matter the best people with the most discipline who did combat service in the army, teach them to be police officers, and pay them a decent salary."

According to Fogel, the issue of salary is significant not only for recruitment to the National Guard, but also for the preservation of personnel in the police. "There are amazing commanders in the police and there are great police officers. If they were given a little more salary and allowed to develop as they do in the army, our police officers would be better," Vogel said. "A policeman is permanent. He should be given the opportunity to support his family with dignity and to develop."

Ben Gvir, who will indeed be appointed Minister of Internal Security, is expected to demand an addition of six billion shekels to the ministry's budget - which will be earmarked, among other things, for raising the salary of police officers up to the rank of corporal by approximately 3,000 to 4,000 shekels. Along with the salary, Fogel also said that more police officers simply must be added.









						הביטחוניסט של בן גביר על המפכ"ל: "אם לא יהיה מסוגל לממש את המדיניות, שיילך הביתה"
					

ברקע הפרסום ב-ynet על יוזמה של מקורבי המפכ"ל לפגישת פיוס בינו לבין בן גביר שמייעד עצמו לשר הבט"פ על רקע החשש כי האחרון יפטר אותו, אמר מס' 5 בעוצמה יהודית צביקה פוגל ל-ynet radio: "חשבתי שהבחירה במפכ"ל הייתה לא רעה, אבל הוא יצטרך לשמוע את תוכנית השר ולהגיד אם יוכל לעשות את זה"




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Following the increase in attacks in the region - an increase in the demand for guns among women in Judea and Samaria*






More and more women are joining the shooting course held in Kiryat Arba, training and preparing themselves for emergency situations.

In light of the increase in attacks in the region, there is an increase in the demand to carry guns with a license among women in Judea and Samaria.

For the past two years, a shooting course for women has been operating in Kiryat Arba, to improve the skill of using a gun, initiated by Rina Ariel - mother of the late 13-year-old Hillel Ariel, who was murdered in her bed in 2016





__





						Loading…
					





					www.israelhayom.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Within a few hours: three car theft incidents by Bedouin criminals in Be'er Sheva*

*Following the wave of vehicle thefts in the south, the police are changing policy and instructing the officers to conduct a close pursuit until the perpetrators are apprehended*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Tel Aviv to Begin Autonomous Bus Trials
> 
> 
> Four groups will conduct experiments in operating autonomous buses, as part of the national project for autonomous public transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com



*Four groups have been announced to conduct experiments in operating autonomous buses in Israel*

The winning groups are expected to start experimental programs for operating autonomous buses in the coming months that will last about two years | About NIS 61 million will be invested in the demonstrations that will be carried out as part of the call out, about half of which is from the state budget.













						הפעלת אוטובוסים אוטונומיים בישראל: נבחרו ארבע קבוצות שיבצעו ניסויים במסגרת המיזם הלאומי לתחבורה ציבורית אוטונומית
					

משרד התחבורה, הרשות הארצית לתחבורה ציבורית, רשות החדשנות וחברת נתיבי איילון, הודיעו היום (ראשון) על ארבע קבוצות שיבצעו ניסויים בהפעלת אוטובוסים אוטונומיים בישראל. הקבוצות הזוכות צפויות להתחיל בחודשים הקרובים תכניות ניסוי להפעלת אוטובוסים אוטונומיים שתימשך כשנתיים, כאשר עם השלמת התכניות צפויים...




					www.israeldefense.co.il


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Can minors be counted as political prisoners,
 or he's only making up round numbers?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Why is it such a Palestinian thing to exploit
women and children to sell drugs in a park at night?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jewish prayer is going to continue at the resting place of Yosef A"H,
despite Arab supremacists' attempted attacks on the pilgrims.

Bad parenting has consequences.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


Puppet shows may even help Arabic supremacists pronounce_ 'P-alestine'..._

How many Africans have ever been allowed
in any of the Pal-Arab governments?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Anand Ranganathan Says Kashmiri Hindus Are Jews But Unfortunately India Isn't Israel | English News​



What Netanyahu’s return means for India-Israel relations​


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Zvika Fogel: If it were up to me, establishing a National Guard is a condition for establishing a coalition. It is impossible to assign all tasks to the police.*
> 
> Fogel has many ideas regarding the plans that Ben Gvir could realize as the Minister of the BTP. "The most important thing is to establish the National Guard and quickly - this is the condition for realizing the promise of governance. To continue assigning all these multiple tasks to the police is impossible," Fogel said. "If it were up to me, the establishment of the National Guard would be a condition for the establishment of the coalition."
> 
> Although the decision to establish a National Guard took place about six months ago during Naftali Bennett's time as Prime Minister, Fogel pointed out that "there are no brigades and companies in the field yet. There is no real force, which is his mission." He added that "we need to recruit for this matter the best people with the most discipline who did combat service in the army, teach them to be police officers, and pay them a decent salary."
> 
> According to Fogel, the issue of salary is significant not only for recruitment to the National Guard, but also for the preservation of personnel in the police. "There are amazing commanders in the police and there are great police officers. If they were given a little more salary and allowed to develop as they do in the army, our police officers would be better," Vogel said. "A policeman is permanent. He should be given the opportunity to support his family with dignity and to develop."
> 
> Ben Gvir, who will indeed be appointed Minister of Internal Security, is expected to demand an addition of six billion shekels to the ministry's budget - which will be earmarked, among other things, for raising the salary of police officers up to the rank of corporal by approximately 3,000 to 4,000 shekels. Along with the salary, Fogel also said that more police officers simply must be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> הביטחוניסט של בן גביר על המפכ"ל: "אם לא יהיה מסוגל לממש את המדיניות, שיילך הביתה"
> 
> 
> ברקע הפרסום ב-ynet על יוזמה של מקורבי המפכ"ל לפגישת פיוס בינו לבין בן גביר שמייעד עצמו לשר הבט"פ על רקע החשש כי האחרון יפטר אותו, אמר מס' 5 בעוצמה יהודית צביקה פוגל ל-ynet radio: "חשבתי שהבחירה במפכ"ל הייתה לא רעה, אבל הוא יצטרך לשמוע את תוכנית השר ולהגיד אם יוכל לעשות את זה"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynet.co.il


Are armed settlers considered "innocent civilians" or combatants? Then would those injured around him be collateral damage?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Puppet shows may even help Arabic supremacists pronounce_ 'P-alestine'..._
> 
> How many Africans have ever been allowed
> in any of the Pal-Arab governments?


Palestine is called Falestine by the Palestinians.

If you think that is weird, what do the German people call Germany?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Who did Israel fight in its war of independence from British colonial rule?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is called Falestine by the Palestinians.



They moved in and changed the Roman name?
Why did they do that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They moved in and changed the Roman name?
> Why did they do that?


Palestine, Palestina, Falestine, so what? It is the same people who have lived there forever.

You are tying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine, Palestina, Falestine, so what? It is the same people who have lived there forever.
> 
> You are tying to make something out of nothing.



Weird that they've had the name for almost 2000 years and still can't pronounce it.
Almost like they never used it until that gay Egyptian terrorist started using it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Are armed settlers considered "innocent civilians" or combatants? Then would those injured around him be collateral damage?



Since your definition of settlers is a racial category,
to excuse violence against an ethnic minority,
their carrying arms changes nothing
about their legal protection.

Collateral damage applies to civilians in military installations,
a person authorized to carry personal arms is not a military installation,
thus legal responsibility for damage to his surrounding is on the attacker.

But a rocket launcher in your basement - all the collateral damage is on you.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is called Falestine by the Palestinians.
> 
> If you think that is weird, what do the German people call Germany?



Not by Palestinians, only Arabs.
Germans call their country Deutschland,
not that Germans can't pronounce 'Germany'.

Why of all people, Arabs can't pronounce_ 'P-alestine'?_


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Who did Israel fight in its war of independence from British colonial rule?



Israel fought the independence war
against the British and Arab imperialists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weird that they've had the name for almost 2000 years and still can't pronounce it.
> Almost like they never used it until that gay Egyptian terrorist started using it.


Israeli bullshit, of course.

Balfour called it Palestine because that is what it was.

San Remo called it Palestine because that is what it was.

The Mandate called it Palestine because that is what it was.

The Mandate, following international law and the Treaty of Lausanne, called the Palestinians Palestinians and granted Palestinian citizenship to all Palestinians.

The UN in all of its many resolutions call it Palestine.

The Palestinians are known as Palestinians all over the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Collateral damage applies to civilians in military installations,


Israel considers a man living at home with the wife and kids a military installation.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel considers a man living at home with the wife and kids a military installation.



Islamists need a new definition of life. Read my post again.

When you put a rocket launcher in the basement,
it becomes a military installation, all injury and
collateral damage - is your responsibility.

Is that too complicated?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> Balfour called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> San Remo called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> The Mandate called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> The Mandate, following international law and the Treaty of Lausanne, called the Palestinians Palestinians and granted Palestinian citizenship to all Palestinians.
> 
> The UN in all of its many resolutions call it Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are known as Palestinians all over the world.



And of all people, Arabs can't even pronounce _'P-alestine'..._

Coincidence?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - The Return of Aramaic to Life*
> 
> Basically Aramaic is the _'subconscious'_ of Hebrew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aramaic as a spoken language!
> 
> 
> From the blog of Mendy Chitrik at The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com



*Indigenous Cooperation - Shabat Piyut in Hebrew and Aramaic | Radio Gimel*

The wonderful piyut of Shabat night by two amazing artists, Liat Yitzhaki from Jerusalem and Madlen Ishoeva from Moscow, is broadcast now on various music networks,
 here premiered on channel 3, with Omer Ben Rubi.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Islamists need a new definition of life. Read my post again.
> 
> When you put a rocket launcher in the basement,
> it becomes a military installation, all injury and
> collateral damage - is your responsibility.
> 
> Is that too complicated?


No, it is just not true.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> No, it is just not true.



It's not only true, but it's also justice -

put a rocket launcher in your basement,
and all injury, including collateral damage - on you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> Balfour called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> San Remo called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> The Mandate called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> The Mandate, following international law and the Treaty of Lausanne, called the Palestinians Palestinians and granted Palestinian citizenship to all Palestinians.
> 
> The UN in all of its many resolutions call it Palestine.
> 
> The Palestinians are known as Palestinians all over the world.



*Balfour called it Palestine because that is what it was.

San Remo called it Palestine because that is what it was.

The Mandate called it Palestine because that is what it was.*

And now it's called Israel.

*The Palestinians are known as Palestinians all over the world.*

The Palestinians are known as losers all over the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> It's not only true, but it's also justice -
> 
> put a rocket launcher in your basement,
> and all injury, including collateral damage - on you.


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Balfour called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> San Remo called it Palestine because that is what it was.
> 
> The Mandate called it Palestine because that is what it was.*
> 
> And now it's called Israel.
> 
> *The Palestinians are known as Palestinians all over the world.*
> 
> The Palestinians are known as losers all over the world.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> And now it's called Israel.


Indeed, but how that happened is the question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, but how that happened is the question.



The Israelis were adults. The Arabs were children. Still are.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Israelis were adults. The Arabs were children. Still are.


Well, the Israelis were much better at mooching money and weapons.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Well, the Israelis were much better at mooching money and weapons.



What percentage of Palestinian GDP is mooching?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What percentage of Palestinian GDP is mooching?


Before Israel. 0


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Before Israel. 0



Over the last decade. Over the last two.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Over the last decade. Over the last two.


Do you mean after Israel stole all their stuff?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean after Israel stole all their stuff?



Ducking out on admitting the Palestinians are bigger moochers? LOL!


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Well, the Israelis were much better at mooching money and weapons.



More than oil-rich 22 Arab states?

Such pathetic losers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> More than oil-rich 22 Arab states?
> 
> Such pathetic losers.


Palestine has no oil.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean after Israel stole all their stuff?



Last time I've heard,

*Arabs supremacists claim that Big Ben *

and even the very idea of women's dresses as _"their stuff"..._


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Before Israel. 0


 
Before Israel, was there ever
an independent Palestinian state?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine has no oil.



Then prepare for a surprise.

Arab oil didn't give them victory,
what happens when Arabs can't rely on oil?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pally squatters didn't own any land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel seizes 79 acres of Palestinian land in occupied West Bank
					

Israeli occupation authorities yesterday issued a military order to seize 320 dunums (79 acres) of Palestinian lands, to expand illegal settlements in the southern West Bank.    The Director of the B...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				




Israeli occupation authorities yesterday issued a military order to seize 320 dunums (79 acres) of Palestinian lands, to expand illegal settlements in the southern West Bank.

The Director of the Bethlehem Wall and Settlement Resistance Commission's office, Hassan Brijieh, said the Israeli military order stipulated the confiscation of 320 dunums of land in the Bethlehem Governorate.

Brijieh explained that the land is located in the towns of Al-Khader, Nahalin and Artas, south ofBethlehem, and will be confiscated for the expansion of the illegal Israeli settlements of Neve Daniel, Elazar, and Efrat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel seizes 79 acres of Palestinian land in occupied West Bank
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation authorities yesterday issued a military order to seize 320 dunums (79 acres) of Palestinian lands, to expand illegal settlements in the southern West Bank.    The Director of the B...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli occupation authorities yesterday issued a military order to seize 320 dunums (79 acres) of Palestinian lands, to expand illegal settlements in the southern West Bank.
> 
> The Director of the Bethlehem Wall and Settlement Resistance Commission's office, Hassan Brijieh, said the Israeli military order stipulated the confiscation of 320 dunums of land in the Bethlehem Governorate.
> 
> Brijieh explained that the land is located in the towns of Al-Khader, Nahalin and Artas, south ofBethlehem, and will be confiscated for the expansion of the illegal Israeli settlements of Neve Daniel, Elazar, and Efrat.



*The Director of the Bethlehem Wall and Settlement Resistance Commission's office, *

LOL!

Is that a part of the Ministry of Arab Losing and Whining?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Innocent" Israeli civilians.*






Armed Jewish settlers escorted by Israeli soldiers. (Photo: ISM, via Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



How many children were murdered by Pally rockets falling short?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Where is his AK-47?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Proves it's a neutral policy.

When you report a guy wielding a knife and screaming "terror attack",
as mistook for a "Palestinian" - what does it mean?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel became a country by taking responsibility and 
kicking the British and the Arab imperialists, 
who can't even pronounce_ 'P - alestine'_...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *"Innocent" Israeli civilians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armed Jewish settlers escorted by Israeli soldiers. (Photo: ISM, via Wikimedia Commons)



Do you see anything illegal about the civil guard patrolling the perimeter along the army,
is it Jews holding weapons, or your broad criminalization of an ethnic group?

What worse is a Jewish settler with weapons, 
than an Arab settler with 57 states...?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Which is why Arab imperialists are quick to 
dump ground from the Temple Mount...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Really? Where do you see any?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



May Golan is talking about illegal migrants,
is she the racist because all you see about it is skin color?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



What is it about Arabs exploiting their women and children in war?

Jews are going to continue praying at the Temple Mount,
and in Shchem, at the resting place of Yosef A"H.

 Islamists need to get on with life.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's horrible! The school had such a long, rich history.

Built in 2015...........how will they ever replace it?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



A "school" in a construction tin shack,
in the middle of nowhere and a bunch of canisters?

Now, tell us how you care about those children after all.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Egyptian commentator Hussein Aboubakr: Arab world fed up with the “Palestinian cause”: “Perpetual refugeedom and appalling acts of violence”

https://www.husseinaboubakr.com/blog/the-pitfalls-of-palestinian-exceptionalism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel 

https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel
> 
> https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


What does that have to do with the Israelis attacking the Palestinians?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> What does that have to do with the Israelis attacking the Palestinians?



Egyptian commentator Hussein Aboubakr: Arab world fed up with the “Palestinian cause”: “Perpetual refugeedom and appalling acts of violence”

https://www.husseinaboubakr.com/blog/the-pitfalls-of-palestinian-exceptionalism


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with
Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”

Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with 
Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”

Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS



.


----------



## MartyNYC

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's horrible! The school had such a long, rich history.
> 
> Built in 2015...........how will they ever replace it?


😂


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Israel providing life-saving medical care for Palestinians. “All the people that I know gets the treatment from Israel, they say that is better because the doctors here are good,' says the mother of a Palestinian girl.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

It tasked four candy asses to take down a 12 yo. girl.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pally squatters building with no permits again on land they don't own?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Built in 2017. In the middle of nowhere.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Detaining the shit out of him.

He's whining like a little bitch.

Reminds me of you.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Play stupid games........


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

Sharing advanced healthcare techniques with Arabs from United Arab Emirates embassy in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arabs whine like little girls.
Is that why they keep losing to Israel, they _are_ all little girls?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



This is actually what Arabs pile with garbage,

trying to dig away the Temple Mount...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel is the only country that entered the new century 
with more trees unlike any Arab or another country.

Do you need to hug pruned trees 
to make a point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


You call a military attack on unarmed Palestinian civilians a success?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Do you also pretend to be a "school" teacher 

in a tent in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You call a military attack on unarmed Palestinian civilians a success?



I call the Arab attack on unarmed Jewish civilians a failure.

How's that boot in your ass feel?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



When you apply a double standard, 
to frame a supposed crime,
it's not a law.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Israel is the only country that entered the new century
> with more trees unlike any Arab or another country.
> 
> Do you need to hug pruned trees
> to make a point?


Uprooted: the Destruction of Olive Trees by Israel    ​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You call a military attack on unarmed Palestinian civilians a success?



Is that the narrative Arabs prefer
to compensate for their defeat in dishonor?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I call the Arab attack on unarmed Jewish civilians a failure.
> 
> How's that boot in your ass feel?


No big deal. Just another Israeli lie.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Uprooted: the Destruction of Olive Trees by Israel    ​



Authentic, and always round numbers...


----------



## rylah




----------



## BackAgain

The Israelis turn out, after considerable investigation, to be the citizens of Israel. 

Next up in this exciting series:  who are the Canadians?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



What is it about Islamists exploiting
their women and children for
cheap war propaganda?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Authentic, and always round numbers...


Cellphone technology was being developed in the US in the  1950s and before.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Cellphone technology was being developed in the US in the  1950s and before.



Of course, and it was realized in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Of course, and it was realized in Israel.


Israel takes credit for everything.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel takes credit for everything.



Maybe you just can't stand facts.

The Motorola cell phone wasn't realized in Israeli R&D?






						Jews of the Week: Martin Cooper and Joel Engel | Jew of the Week
					






					www.jewoftheweek.net


----------



## rylah

Putin's unusual request of Israel
					

Moscow sought to make sure that Israel would not interfere with the transfer of defense measures from Syria to Ukraine.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

What kind of country is this?​Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing our on holiness - to start your week.​





*1.What kind of country is this?**

We have a tendency to generalize. Several days ago, Yuri Volkov was stabbed to death on a street in Holon. This was a truly horrible incident. But how quickly were many of us ready to jump to the conclusion that "this is a country where anyone can get stabbed in the street."

But then this week an announcement was published by Nadir Hovav on Facebook that read as follows: "In search of a small car for my wife, up to 7,500 shekels, in excellent condition. I will be glad if you can compromise on the price since I have a disability and every shekel is crucial to me."

Within a short time, this post reached 260,000 Internet users. There were numerous shares and reactions as if everyone online wished to help Nadir. It was a wave of digital lovingkindness: "I will gladly buy you a car," "If you don't find a car, contact me and I will gladly help," "We are a car dealership and want to give you a car," and on and on.

Sammy Steirov was the one privileged to be designated to perform this mitzvah: "Dear friend," he wrote, "choose a car with an affordable price and I will buy it for you." Immediately afterwards, Daniel Shmueli wrote: "I have a large selection of cars. You can come and choose whichever car you want and pay whatever you can afford." On Wednesday of this week, Nadir took a train from Ashdod to Haifa. Sammy took a day off from work and waited for him at the station. From there he took Nadir to Akko, to Daniel. Ultimately Nadir insisted on paying for the car himself.

So if we are "a country where people are stabbed in the streets," it's also possible to generalize in the other direction and say that we are a country in which tens of thousands of people are ready to help a disabled person -- whom they don't even know -- buy a car for his wife.


*2. Tent, well, ladder**

Three symbols are associated with our nations’ forefathers Avraham, Yitzchak and Ya’akov. Which symbol is most identified with Avraham Avinu? A tent. It's a tent that's open on all four sides to anyone who is hungry, thirsty, or tired. It's a symbol of hospitality, of a perpetually open house where passersby are taught about faith, tzedakah, and lovingkindness.

And which symbol is most identified with Yitzchak? If Avraham's symbol is horizontal, as his tent is stretched wide to host the many wayfarers who stop there, Yitzchak's symbol is vertical and concerns depth, as represented by a well. Yitzchak dug up the same wells that his father had dug before him and taught us that we must persevere and never despair if we are to find the sweet water that resides in the depths. The message is clear: We can find meaning, even if the well leading to deeper understanding is blocked with sand, dust, and dirt, as long as we keep digging and never give up.

And what about Ya'akov Avinu whom we accompany on his journey to Charan in this week's Torah portion? What's his symbol? After the tent of Avraham which extends to the outside world and the well of Yitzchak that extends to the inner depths, Ya'akov's symbol is a ladder, as shown in his famous dream: *"And he dreamed and behold, a ladder was set up on the ground and its top reached to heaven."*

Ya'akov teaches us that this world and the next world do not need to be separate from each other. Instead, there is an everlasting connection between the physical and the spiritual, between what is revealed and what is hidden.

Rebbe Nachman of Breslov wrote: *"'A ladder set up on the ground and its top reaching to heaven' - this is what human striving is all about."* Our obligation is to connect earth with heaven, to fill our daily routine with holiness. Ya'akov Avinu challenges us with this mission, and I wish everyone success in its completion.


*3. Leah's innovation: Giving thanks to God**

Tonight while in the midst of a family sheva berachot simcha, I heard the following from the bride's grandfather, *Simcha Gredinger*.

"In this week's Torah portion, we receive our name: Yehudim. The parasha relates how Leah gives the name Yehudah to her fourth son. And why Yehudah? Because she is thankful. (In Hebrew, Yehudah is a form of the word 'todah' or thanks.) As Leah says after Yehudah is born: *”This time I will thank the Lord.”*

It's written in the Talmud that since the creation of the universe there was never anyone who thanked God until Leah came along.

Our sages explain that Leah teaches us not only to give thanks for one-time miracles such as the splitting of the Red Sea, but also to be grateful for the routine pleasures of life that we experience every day.

And then the advice that this grandfather gave to the young couple, *Aharon and Ruti Meir*, is advice that could benefit us all -- to always be full of gratitude since, after all, being a Yehudi, a Jew, literally means to be thankful. To be grateful for everything, to praise God, to acknowledge the many blessings we enjoy, as well as the goodness and kindness of others, and to take nothing for granted.

*4. Don't miss out on holiness*

Rabbi Netanel Elyashiv comments on the beginning of this week's parasha where Ya'akov flees from Esav and sleeps at the side of the road in an arbitrary place. Only after he dreams about a ladder with angels ascending and descending upon it and hears glorious promises from God about his future does he realize he has slept in a holy place. As the Torah tells us: *"And Ya'akov awakened from his sleep and he said, 'Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it.'"*

We cannot predict where we will meet the Master of the Universe. We do not encounter holiness only when we prepare for it. In fact, sometimes at work, in the living room, or in the course of casual contact with a friend, we are enchanted by the unexpected depth that is revealed.

We belong to a culture where reality instantly changes with the push of a button, as we impatiently switch from one news flash or media blast to another. We are reluctant to let ourselves devote more than a fleeting moment to anything. With this helter skelter approach to life, we are likely to overlook opportunities for holiness. Just as we are quick to turn our attention from one thing to the next, we may carry this impatient mindset into other areas. For example, if something goes wrong between a couple, they may impetuously decide to separate, forgetting that there is much value and many opportunities to show love in their relationship if only they took the time to look for them.

"Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it." It would be wise to try and adopt a calm approach to living that fosters tranquility, a willingness to listen, and a slower pace so we do not act impulsively and miss out on holiness.






						What kind of country is this?
					

Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing our on holiness - to start your week.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				








						Coalition agreement with Religious Zionism published in full
					

All government responses to High Court on settlements to require Smotrich's approval.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				








						Yom Ha'aliyah: Israel welcomes over 70 thousand immigrants since November 2021
					

Over the past decade 6,440 physicians, 2,552 nurses, and 22,400 engineers moved to Israel and 22,000 immigrants enlisted in the IDF.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

New survey: Haredim engage in more volunteer work than any other sector​





The Central Bureau for Statistics has published its annual report on volunteering in Israel, with findings similar to those in years past.

Around a quarter of all Jewish Israelis engage in volunteer work, the Bureau's survey found. When looking at sector-based sub-divisions, it was found that haredim volunteer the most - some 40 percent of haredim volunteer. Among the religious community, around 32 percent volunteer. 25 percent of people who define themselves as secular do volunteer work, and 18 percent of those who describe themselves as traditional.

38 percent of those who volunteer do so within the framework of an organization or several organizations. 44 percent of respondents who volunteer said that they do so on a private basis, and 18 percent said that they volunteered for organizations in addition to doing so on a private basis.

Most volunteer work involves helping those who are physically vulnerable or in need of various forms of support such as the elderly, disabled people, and at-risk youth. 46 percent of those who volunteer said that they worked among these groups, as opposed to 14 percent who said that they volunteered in the education sector and another 8.4 percent who volunteer in the healthcare sector.









						New survey: Haredim engage in more volunteer work than any other sector
					

Volunteering leads to higher rates of life satisfaction, survey found.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution - Passion For The Temple | The Imaginative Force | Prophetic Cinema
> "Those of vast grasping, **their force of imagination is great and very exalted." - Rabbi Kook*
> 
> 
> At least among us Jews, those who have a grasp of knowledge,
> are those of great imagination. And then there's great daring,
> in their descriptions, their thoughts.
> 
> We can see this among the prophets.
> We can also see this among Kabbalists.
> The terminology is full of imaginative power.
> 
> Which causes superficial people to think all these folks are confused and need psychiatric hospitalization. But they don't need any, they are entirely normal people. With that, they have great imaginative power, breaking many borders.
> 
> 
> In the scientific field, until Psychoanalysis none of this was known. The Freudian psychoanalysis revealed great depths within the human subconscious, symbolic thinking.
> Also later, Jung has many observations of this kind - the collective unconscious...the ocean of souls.
> 
> So, _"those of vast grasping, their force of imagination is great and very exalted, and it's connected with visions that are more general in reality. And according to their courage,
> and purity of their spirit, the imaginative power enacts itself through them. To draw exalted imaginations, that the light of the high truth reveals by them. In such revelations that no logical mind can reach"._
> 
> What does Rabbi Kook want from us? That we are not to be scared of meeting people
> of such imaginative force, that we don't think it's a shortcoming, moreover - it is an advantage.
> 
> Possibly Rabbi Kook wants something else, besides not being scared to meet such people, rather Rabbi Kook tells You: "Maybe You, the reader, You are one of these great people,
> that You don't get scared seeing You have imaginative power that is great ,
> use it for these sacred purposes".



*Rabbi 'Akiva's dream at noon* 



*Yishay Ribo*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> No big deal. Just another Israeli lie.



Not an Israeli boot in your ass?
Who has their boot in your ass?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> What is it about Islamists exploiting
> their women and children for
> cheap war propaganda?




They are failures at everything else.


----------



## rylah

*Beni 'Akiva announce the name of the new tribe - 'Kaveh' *

With the end of Shabat and the end of the organization month, the name of the new tribe in the Bnei 'Akiva youth movement was announced - 'Kaveh'.

"Dear friends, have a good week and G-d be with you. A new tribe joined the family of the movement's graduates tonight," they said in a statement on behalf of Bnei 'Akiva.

From the words of the national administration published after the name was chosen, "Hope - the commandment of King David that reminds us of the words "Hope (Kaveh) for HaShem, be strong and strengthen your heart and hope for HaShem" (Tehilim 27) and their interpretation in the tractate of Brachot, that even when difficulties are revealed and there are failures, we will continue to hope for HaShem, wish and act.

Kaveh - we appeal to ourselves, our people and our country not to be satisfied with what has already been built, but to continue hoping and working to build the levels of spirit, identity and connection to the roots of all of us, together with love and faith. Kaveh - the commandment that you will bear in your name reminds us that in dreams, hope and expectation lies the secret of our lives ."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Not an Israeli boot in your ass?
> Who has their boot in your ass?


The boot that was mooched from the US?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


They plan to drain their blood 🩸 and put it in the Matzah. 🇮🇱✡️


----------



## P F Tinmore

Black History is the Best Tool for Fighting Black Antisemitism | Caroline Glick Show #kanyewest​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The boot that was mooched from the US?



In 1948, America wasn't giving any boots to Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



The Palestinians in Silwan didn't have the right to steal other people's homes. Right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> In 1948, America wasn't giving any boots to Israel.


Golda Meir went to the US to mooch money for the war.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Golda Meir went to the US to mooch money for the war.


Today, Israel is a factor in the US economy. 

Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming”

“There are more innovative ideas coming from Israel than from Silicon Valley. Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...We all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Today, Israel is a factor in the US economy.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming”
> 
> “There are more innovative ideas coming from Israel than from Silicon Valley. Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...We all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”
> 
> View attachment 735336


Is deflection all you got?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?


Poor Boy. Whenever he’s faced with the facts that’s his response. 👍🇮🇱✡️


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Golda Meir went to the US to mooch money for the war.



And yet, they kicked Arab ass before they got any American help.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?


Now, US goes to Israel.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


The word “Gaza” is Hebrew in origin—Aza. Jews lived there long before Fakestinians were invented.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And yet, they kicked Arab ass before they got any American help.


She got $50M in January of 1948 while the Palestinians were running on their own dime.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> She got $50M in January of 1948 while the Palestinians were running on their own dime.



How much did the losing Arab armies spend?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> She got $50M in January of 1948 while the Palestinians were running on their own dime.


There were no Fakestinians. Jews were a noble cause. Both Houses of the US Congress and Truman supported a Jewish state.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arabs defunding Pestilinians
https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And MIB confirms the narrative of area 51.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What do they learn in a tent in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Spamming the thread with another picture not fitting the description?

These women are more comfortable with Israeli police than their husbands.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rylah said:


> What do they learn in a tent in the middle of nowhere?



Why they should kill the Jews.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Sakhnin Municipality held meetings regarding bringing the stadium from Qatar to Sakhnin*

Sakhnin Municipality treats the possibility of Qatar transferring one of its stadiums for use by the local team very seriously.

Yesterday we revealed on the Sports channel the attempt to carry out such a move and now we reveal that in recent weeks several meetings were held on the matter in Sakhnin Municipality.

In order to carry out such a move, planning of the area and additional actions involved in this must be carried out. The municipality understands that this is not a simple procedure, but also understands that this is a one-time opportunity.

"This is a move on a scale that has never been seen in Israel, it's a dream," said a source privy to the details, "at the same time, it has feasibility, it's possible."









						פרטים חדשים על מיזם האצטדיון מקטאר בסכנין - ספורט 5
					

הפגישות בעירייה, ההירתמות של בעלי ממון במגזר והקשיים הרבים שנותרו



					www.sport5.co.il


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - Temple Mount Guardians In Action
> 
> 
> 
> Halakeh ceremonies at the Temple Mount
> 
> *



*Temple Mount Updates - The Hanucah of the Prophets Haggai and Zcharyah*



*An hour ago - an Arab attacked a Jew at the Temple Mount and gets arrested*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Israeli Cultural Revolution Pesah 5782 -
> Revival of Prophetic Poetry*
> 
> Rabbi Mosheh Elharar,
> chief rabbi of the city of Shlomi.





rylah said:


> *Pe'er Tasi - 'Arak*



*Orot V'Kelim - Neshima*



*Yoni Genut and Yagel Haroush - Merhavim*


----------



## rylah

*Rare: Students of the Hitzim Yeshiva found a gold bead from the First Temple period

A 12th grade class from the rural yeshiva, Hitzim, dug this week in the soil of the Second Temple in Jerusalem and found a gold bead from the First Temple period. "Such a find was last found six years ago."*







About 50 12th grade students from the Hatzim rural yeshiva went to two excavation sites this week. 

Half of the class excavated at a distance of 10 meters from the Temple Mount, right on the southern wall of the Temple Mount inside rooms from the Second Temple period, and half of the class was sifted dirt from excavations that left the Herodian Street, a street from the time of the Second Temple that went up from the Shiloah Pool towards the Temple and the Temple Mount.

The students found coins, arrowheads from the Great Rebellion and other important findings such as a roof tile of the tenth legion that destroyed the Temple and more.

The climax came today (Thursday) when, towards the end of the digging week, the students found a gold bead from the First Temple period. Such a find was last found six years ago, a rare find that caused excitement among all present.

The head of the Yeshiva, Rabbi Shay Souisah, said: "We see enormous value in connecting to the heritage and dedicate dozens of days a year to journeys throughout the country in order to connect the boys to the people and to the land, to see the eighth graders full of satisfaction after a week of significant contribution to the discovery of the history of the people of Israel is worth the All the investment. May we be privileged to always be as close to the Temple and God as we were this week."







			https://www.inn.co.il/news/585376


----------



## BackAgain

Has anyone here yet figured out “who are the Canadians?”


----------



## rylah

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about how Israel has been able to harness free markets and capitalism to achieve a higher GDP per capita than France and Japan; how socialism was holding the Israeli economy back; the difficulty of forming a coalition government; and what issues matter most to right wing Israelis.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BackAgain said:


> Has anyone here yet figured out “who are the Canadians?”



I believe they are hosers.


----------



## rylah

Israel is 5th safest country in the world for tourists - study
					

The United States is ranked 20th on this list, earning an overall safety grade of C-, primarily because of a high homicide rate and the high risk of natural disasters.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Comedian Godfrey & Jewish Activist Rudy Rochman dive deep into a conversation surrounding Black & Jewish relations, the boundaries of antisemitism in comedy, 
Tribes of Israel, and Igbo heritage.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's easier to withdraw to caricatures and fiction movies
then accept moral and military defeat.

Arab supremacists are quicker to lie
about the honor of their wives,
then accept reality.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



They were so quick to save lives,
that they all forgot to turn the sirens
for the dance before the camera started rolling...


----------



## rylah

Palestinian Terrorists Stole Body Of Druze Israeli From Hospital, Returned After Community Threatened Retaliation​


*Palestinian terrorists demanded release of convicted terrorists in exchange for the body of the 17-year-old. The IDF vowed to launch “a large-scale operation in the West Bank” to retrieve the body. *

After a two-day standoff, the Palestinian terrorists have been forced to return the body of an Israeli Druze they had snatched from a West Bank hospital. On Tuesday, armed men reportedly linked to the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) grabbed the body of a 17-year-old Israeli boy who was brought to a West Bank hospital for emergency surgery from a car crash.

The boy, who was an Israeli national belonging to the Druze minority, “was still alive” when Palestinian gunmen stormed the medical facility and took away his body, _The_ _Jerusalem Post_ reported Wednesday. “He was in critical but stable condition and removing him from the ventilator is what killed him, the father and uncle Hady Ferro claim,” the newspaper wrote, quoting his family members.

Finally, on Thursday, the Palestinian captors were forced to relinquish the body. “Tiran Fero was laid to rest in his hometown in northern Israel on Thursday after Palestinian gunmen returned his body following the kidnapping on Tuesday,” the _i24News_ reported. “The funeral was held later that day in the town of Daliat al-Carmel, a Druze community located on Mount Carmel southwest of Haifa.”

Gunmen Demanded Release of Convicted Terrorist, IDF Vowed a ‘Large-Scale West Bank’ Military Operation​The Palestinian gunmen, demanding the release of convicted terrorists from Israeli prisons in exchange, agreed to release the body only after Israeli Druze held large processions and threatened to enter the Palestinian city of Jenin to recover the body. “Unnamed security officials have said that the suspects are demanding the release of Palestinians imprisoned,” _The Times of Israel _reported Wednesday.

“Anger over the snatching among Druze Israelis intensified Wednesday night, with thousands attending a protest march and blocking off a major highway near Daliyat al-Karmel,”_ The Times of Israel_ added. “More than one member of the community cited by the Walla news site said that if Fero’s body was not returned soon, they may attempt to enter Jenin and retrieve him themselves.”



The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) also reportedly vowed to launch a military operation to retrieve the boy’s body. “In the background of the diplomacy was a warning from Israel and the IDF that if the body was not returned, Israel would launch a large-scale operation in the West Bank,” _The Times of Israel_ reported Friday, citing an Israeli media report.

_The Jerusalem Post_ reported the end of the standoff:



> Tiran Fero, the Druze teen who was kidnapped by Palestinian terrorists in Jenin on Tuesday, was laid to rest in his hometown of Daliat al-Carmel, on Thursday afternoon.
> The 18-year-old’s funeral was held in the northern Israeli town on Thursday after his body was returned to his family, following 30 hours of negotiations between Israel’s defense establishment and the Palestinian Authority. (…)
> The negotiations to return the body of the 18-year-old Druze-Israeli came after close to 30 hours of intense talks between Israel’s defense establishment and the Palestinian Authority. His body was transferred at 4 a.m. to his famil in Israel through the Salam Crossing.





Unsurprisingly, the heinous incident transpired in the Palestinian city of Jenin. The city, governed by the PLO-controlled Palestinian Authority, has emerged as a stronghold for the Iran-backed Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) terrorist group. PIJ operatives based in Jenin have conducted several deadly terrorist attacks inside Israel in recent months.

Druze: At the Forefront of Defending Israel​With a population of about 140,000, Druze make up less than two percent of Israel’s population. Members of this small minority have distinguished themselves in the Jewish State’s military, social and cultural life.



Unlike other non-Jewish minorities in Israel, Druze, who are of non-Muslim Arab ethnicity, have taken it upon themselves to do mandatory service in the IDF.

The official IDF website states, “[e]ighty percent of the Druze population in Israel drafts into the IDF and among the Druze soldiers who are currently serving, thirty nine percent are in combat roles.”

This is apparently higher than Jewish men’s participation rate in Israel. “Among Israeli Jews, 75% of men and 57% of women currently serve in the military or have served in the past,” according to Pew Research Center in 2016.










						Palestinian Terrorists Stole Body Of Druze Israeli From Hospital, Returned After Community Threatened Retaliation
					

Palestinian terrorists demanded release of convicted terrorists in exchange for the body of the 17-year-old. The IDF vowed to launch "a large-scale operation in the West Bank" to retrieve the body.




					legalinsurrection.com
				











						Israel: IDF Kills Terrorist Who Masterminded The Snatching of Israeli-Druze Boy’s Body
					

Mohammed Ayman al-Saadi "helped mastermind the recent kidnapping of Israeli teenager Tiran Fero’s body from a hospital in the West Bank city."




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## rylah

The Future of Our History​*SEASON 2022 EPISODE 48:* First *Malkah Fleisher* quizzes Yishai about the relative safety of Israel and about Saudi wishes for the Abraham Accords. Then, North American native people’s activist *Ryan Bellerose* on the language of indigenous rights in the service of the Jewish tribe. Finally on *Table Torah*: Why Jacob was angry with the brothers who destroyed Shechem?


----------



## rylah

Weekly Torah Portion - 'Vayishlah'- Brothers in arms​Were Shimon and Levi really outraged idealists? Or were they just hotheaded vigilantes?​





*ל* וַיֹּאמֶר יַעֲקֹב אֶל-שִׁמְעוֹן וְאֶל-לֵוִי, עֲכַרְתֶּם אֹתִי, לְהַבְאִישֵׁנִי בְּיֹשֵׁב הָאָרֶץ, בַּכְּנַעֲנִי וּבַפְּרִזִּי; וַאֲנִי, מְתֵי מִסְפָּר, וְנֶאֶסְפוּ עָלַי וְהִכּוּנִי, וְנִשְׁמַדְתִּי אֲנִי וּבֵיתִי.

_And Jacob said to Simeon and Levi: 'Ye have troubled me, to make me odious unto the inhabitants of the land, even unto the Canaanites and the Perizzites; and, I being few in number, they will gather themselves together against me and smite me; and I shall be destroyed, I and my house.'_

*לא* וַיֹּאמְרוּ: הַכְזוֹנָה, יַעֲשֶׂה אֶת-אֲחוֹתֵנוּ. {פ}

_And they said: 'Should one deal with our sister as with a harlot?'_

The debate between Yaakov and Shimon and Levi is presented as a classic confrontation of pragmatism versus idealism. Yaakov raises no moral arguments against their actions; only the realpolitik concern that in their rampage, they had endangered the family’s safety. For their part, Shimon and Levi see the world in the black and whites of the idealist. Right is right, wrong is wrong. Supported by his town folk, Shchem had raped and kidnapped Dina, held her hostage and negotiated a forced wedding. Four words: “הכזונה יעשה את אחותינו “say it all. End of discussion.

וַיִּסָּעוּ; וַיְהִי חִתַּת אֱלֹהִים, עַל-הֶעָרִים אֲשֶׁר סְבִיבוֹתֵיהֶם, וְלֹא רָדְפוּ, אַחֲרֵי בְּנֵי יַעֲקֹב.

_And they journeyed; and a terror of God was upon the cities that were round about them, and they did not pursue after the sons of Jacob_

At first glance, the Torah seems to agree. Yaakov has no retort. His fears for the family’s safety turn out to be unfounded. G-d protects Yaakov and his children - no calamity befalls the nascent Jewish people. Reading the story, one can argue (as Shimon and Levi probably did) that “the terror of G-d” protecting them was in reward for their bold and direct action in the service of justice. Not only had they not endangered the family, they had actually saved it.

Some fifty years later, Yaakov finally responds:

שִׁמְעוֹן וְלֵוִי, אַחִים--כְּלֵי חָמָס, מְכֵרֹתֵיהֶם.

_Simeon and Levi are brethren; weapons of violence their kinship._

*ו* בְּסֹדָם אַל-תָּבֹא נַפְשִׁי, בִּקְהָלָם אַל-תֵּחַד כְּבֹדִי: כִּי בְאַפָּם הָרְגוּ אִישׁ…

_Let my soul not come into their council; unto their assembly let my glory not be united; for in their anger they slew men_…

Pragmatism plays no part in Yaakov’s deathbed reprimand. Violence was wrong, innocent people were killed. End of discussion.

Had Yaakov thought this all along? If so, why did he not repudiate Shimon and Levi immediately? Why did he wait fifty years to speak his mind? The Midrash Raba finds the answer to these questions in one word of Yaakov’s rebuke. Commenting on the word “אחים”, “brethren” The midrash comments:

שמעון ולוי *אחים*, אחים לדינה ולא ליוסף...Shimon and Levi are *brethren* – to Dina, not to Yosef…

In that four word commentary, the Midrash asks that we examine who Shimon and Levi really were and what laid behind their actions. Were they really outraged idealists willing to risk their lives in order to see justice served? Or were they just hotheaded vigilantes for whom blood was cheap. Are their actions to be viewed as justified killing or as inexcusable violence?

Yaakov was initially silent in the face of their response because he did not know the answer.

“Brethren - to Dina, not to Yosef…”

However, with the passing of 50 years with everything that had occurred in the interim, Yaakov knew all too well. Having discovered the violence that they had planned for Yosef (who, if not Shimon and Levi, had called for his death at the pit?), Yaakov understood what their true motivations must have been when they had killed the inhabitants of Shechem “in their anger”. By plotting to kill Yosef, they showed that the moral stance they had taken in their defense had been a sham. Violence, not justice, was their ideal.

Rationalization, in a quip attributed to Freud, is the substitution of a “good” reason for the real reason that lies behind our actions. Yaakov, Shimon and Levi – all of us – live in a world of gray, of morals at conflict, with choices and decisions to make. We, like Shimon and Levi, can find the appropriate good reason to explain away even an inexcusable act. “Brethren - to Dina, not to Yosef…” calls on us to uncover the real reasons that fuel our decisions and, in the process, to discover who we really are.













						Vayishlach: Brothers in arms
					

Were Shimon and Levi really outraged idealists?  Or were they just hotheaded vigilantes?




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				







__





						Ben Gvir Submits Bill Making Him Police Commander in Chief
					

The amended clause essentially deprives the police commissioner of his independence.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Two Israelis save injured camel in trunk of their car
					

On the way near Nahal Chaver, Chagai Tal and his friend Shachar found a group of Bedouins spreading out a blanket for a wounded camel that was apparently hurt in a rock slide.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Thousands at funeral of Rabbi Strenberg, Har HaMor Yeshivah |
New Torah Scroll celebration at Homesh Yeshivah*


----------



## rylah

*Minute of Wisdom - Ehad Mi Yode'a? *

'Eden and 'Oded go out for street trivia in Mahaneh Yehudah market, Jerusalem

**


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Any terrorists or weapons in those ambulances?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about how Israel has been able to harness free markets and capitalism to achieve a higher GDP per capita than France and Japan; how socialism was holding the Israeli economy back; the difficulty of forming a coalition government; and what issues matter most to right wing Israelis.


Israel is the mooch capital of the world. It runs on OPM.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the mooch capital of the world. It runs on OPM.



It's awful!
Like 1-2% of GDP.

Versus +90% for the Pallies


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Prominent Muslim physician and human rights activist Dr. Qanta Ahmed: IDF is an example in humanity for the Islamic world…









						Lessons From the IDF in Haiti: Opportunities in Global Health Diplomacy for the Muslim World
					

Just as the Talmud values compassion in followers of Judaism, so Islam preaches <em>Raheem</em>. <em>Raheem</em> means compassion or mercy.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the mooch capital of the world. It runs on OPM.


You’re a moron.

“Israel The Economic Miracle”: “Israel is the fastest-growing and one of the most dynamic, entrepreneurial, and innovation-based economies on the planet.”


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the mooch capital of the world. It runs on OPM.


Did I mention you’re a moron?

“Israel The Economic Miracle” Among 25 richest economies in the world. “Israel’s economy is something to marvel at.”
Israel’s Economic Miracle

“Israel The Economic Miracle” “Israel produces more start-up companies than Japan, China, India, Korea,  Canada, and the United Kingdom”
Israel – The Economic Miracle - Diplomacy&Commerce


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab commentator acknowledges Israeli military is careful to avoid civilian casualties
Al-Jazeera TV Host: Syrian Army Should Take Lesson from Israel in Protecting Civilians

Arab commentator: Hamas uses Gazans as human shields and targets Israeli civilians, and they steal the foreign aid 
Vienna-Based Syrian Journalist Thaer Al-Nashef: Hamas Uses Civilians As Human Shields; Hamas Leaders Split Gaza Rehabilitation Aid Among Themselves


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the mooch capital of the world. It runs on OPM.



Israel is among the first to offer assistance to other countries, friend or foe,
unlike its neighbors, who're among the main recipients of financial aid.

Do Arab supremacists envy Israel because despite all the oil money,
struggle at the bottom of human development?









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## rylah

First: TAU Spinal Cord Implants May Help Paralyzed People Walk Again​
For the first time in history, researchers from Sagol Center for Regenerative Biotechnology at Tel Aviv University have engineered 3D human spinal cord tissues and implanted them in lab models with long-term chronic paralysis. 

The results were highly encouraging: an approximately 80% success rate in restoring walking abilities. Now the researchers are preparing for the next stage of the study: clinical trials in human patients. They hope that within a few years the engineered tissues will be implanted in paralyzed individuals enabling them to stand up and walk again.







The groundbreaking study was led by Prof. Tal Dvir’s research team at the Sagol Center for Regenerative Biotechnology, the Shmunis School of Biomedicine and Cancer Research, and the Department of Biomedical Engineering at Tel Aviv University. The team at Prof. Dvir’s lab includes Ph.D. student Lior Wertheim, Dr. Reuven Edri, and Dr. Yona Goldshmit. Other contributors included Prof. Irit Gat-Viks from the Shmunis School of Biomedicine and Cancer Research, Prof. Yaniv Assaf from the Sagol School of Neuroscience, and Dr. Angela Ruban from the Steyer School of Health Professions, all at Tel Aviv University. The results of the study were published in the prestigious scientific journal *Advanced Science*_._




__





						Loading…
					





					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *MK Smotrich - "I believe in an economic policy that says 'In my laws you shall walk' (Vayikra 26). If we apply the Torah, we merit financial abundance."*
> 
> 
> 
> The new Muslim prayer direction?



*MK Smotrich - "The demand of my friend Itamar Ben Gvir, the designated Minister of National Security, to subordinate the police to the minister is the most just in the world"*

*Itamar is correct! What is incorrect is not his trivial requirement, but the fact that until today it has not worked that way.*






Just as the army is subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of defense, so the police should be subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of national security. The anomaly that exists today between the army and the police is illogical and undemocratic.

The political echelon received the trust of the public and is responsible for it and will judge it for its successes or failures.

It is that, which is entrusted with the public interest and its preservation and it is that which should determine the policy, the priorities, and the manner of allocating the budget to the various tasks according to their importance and urgency. These are basic and necessary tools for realizing the responsibility. There is no responsibility without authority.

I am confident that Itamar will dictate a professional and responsible policy and I wish him great success in the important and difficult task he has undertaken - to restore personal security to the citizens of Israel.





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> You’re a moron.
> 
> “Israel The Economic Miracle”: “Israel is the fastest-growing and one of the most dynamic, entrepreneurial, and innovation-based economies on the planet.”


Nice deflection. They never mentioned all of the OPM.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection. They never mentioned all of the OPM.


You’re a moron. I get it.


Warren Buffett: Israel is a major factor in commerce and in the world. A country on the move, a smaller replica of the US“




Barack Obama: Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice deflection. They never mentioned all of the OPM.


It’s called commerce, you dumbass!


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *MK Smotrich - "The demand of my friend Itamar Ben Gvir, the designated Minister of National Security, to subordinate the police to the minister is the most just in the world"*
> 
> *Itamar is correct! What is incorrect is not his trivial requirement, but the fact that until today it has not worked that way.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the army is subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of defense, so the police should be subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of national security. The anomaly that exists today between the army and the police is illogical and undemocratic.
> 
> The political echelon received the trust of the public and is responsible for it and will judge it for its successes or failures.
> 
> It is that, which is entrusted with the public interest and its preservation and it is that which should determine the policy, the priorities, and the manner of allocating the budget to the various tasks according to their importance and urgency. These are basic and necessary tools for realizing the responsibility. There is no responsibility without authority.
> 
> I am confident that Itamar will dictate a professional and responsible policy and I wish him great success in the important and difficult task he has undertaken - to restore personal security to the citizens of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com





rylah said:


> *Flocking to guns | PM Lapid urges 30,000 volunteers for Civil Guard*
> *Half a year since the start of the wave of murderous Islamist attacks against Jewish and Arab communities, a 100% jump in the number of requests for a gun license*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Yair Lapid opened the conference and said that "the first duty of the state is to protect its citizens, their homes, their property, their fields, this is the only issue on which there can be no compromises. If the State of Israel wants to be a state of law, it needs tools to enforce the law."
> 
> "For years, the law enforcement system has been neglected, starved, not given the tools it needs to make Israel a country that is safe for its citizens," said Prime Minister Lapid. Our priority is national."
> 
> "Cars cannot continue to run amok on the roads of the south, young women cannot be murdered by relatives, farmers cannot tolerate destruction and theft in their fields, businesses cannot tolerate gangs that specialize in protection, tenders cannot be sold under the table, children cannot be stabbed when they go out to spend the night" .
> 
> 
> 
> "What we need is 5,000 more police officers, 26 more Border Police units in reserve, 30,000 more volunteers in the Israeli Civil Guard that will be based on the operating principles of the "New Shomer". We need to expand urban policing - out of 257 municipalities in Israel, there are urban policing units in only 75 communities. We need to expand urban policing to every community in Israel and especially in Arab society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapid with Muhabau Mangistou and Sharif Hasson, who prevented the terror attack in Jaffa.
> 
> Read more -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> סמוטריץ בכנס המשילות: "20% מהאוכלוסייה מזדהים עם האויב, אי אפשר להתמודד איתם בכלים של אוכלוסייה נורמטיבית" | ישראל היום
> 
> 
> פרטים בהמשך
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelhayom.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> לפיד פגש את השוטרים שעצרו את המחבל ביפו: "ישראל כולה מודה לכם על גבורתכם"
> 
> 
> השוטרים שמנעו את הפיגוע שתיכנן המחבל בתל אביב יקבלו תעודת הערכה על פעילותם מראש הממשלה.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inn.co.il



*"No police, we are alone" - the Israelis who decided to guard their home themselves*

*The establishment of the Shomrim civil guard and decrease in theft in Modi'in 'Ilit.*

Kan News | In recent weeks, violence has been rampant throughout the country. It happens at home, in schools, on roads, in hospitals or in public parks. The police find it difficult to enforce the law and protect the Israelis, there are not enough police officers they claim and there is also no budget. Sometimes the punishments that criminals receive are too lenient. Citizens across the country decided to protect their home - on their own.


----------



## rylah

Most of the wives of the political faction chiefs who will be in the coalition met today at Waldorf Astoria hotel in Jerusalem. At the meeting were Yaffa Deri, Shas’s Aryeh Deri’s wife; Rivka Goldknopf, wife of UTJ’s Yitzchak Goldknopf; Sara Netanyahu, wife of Likud’s Benjamin Netanyahu; Galit Maoz, wife of Noam’s Avi Maoz; and Ayala Ben-Gvir, wife of Otzma Yehudit’s Itamar Ben-Gvir.






Revital Smotrich, Religious Zionism’s Bezalel Smotrich’s wife, wasn’t able to make it to the meeting. Her husband Bezalel and Sara’s husband, Bibi, have reportedly not met since Wednesday, when Netanyahu began trying to unfairly squeeze the Religious Zionism party, despite being the second largest party in this potential coalition. The wife of Moshe Gafni, the Degel HaTorah faction in UTJ, was also not at the meeting.

Ayala Ben-Gvir made a wave with her unique fashion statement, wearing her pistol on her hip, instead of in her bag, which is where it is more common for settler women to carry their sidearms.



Ben-Gvir explained in a tweet that she lives in Hebron, is a mother of 6, drives on roads known for their terrorist attacks, and is married to the most threatened man in the country. So yes, she has a gun. Deal with it









						(Ayala) Ben-Gvir’s Got a Gun
					

Ayala Ben-Gvir made a wave with her unique fashion statement, wearing her pistol on her hip, instead of in her bag.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Rare: Students of the Hitzim Yeshiva found a gold bead from the First Temple period
> 
> A 12th grade class from the rural yeshiva, Hitzim, dug this week in the soil of the Second Temple in Jerusalem and found a gold bead from the First Temple period. "Such a find was last found six years ago."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 50 12th grade students from the Hatzim rural yeshiva went to two excavation sites this week.
> 
> Half of the class excavated at a distance of 10 meters from the Temple Mount, right on the southern wall of the Temple Mount inside rooms from the Second Temple period, and half of the class was sifted dirt from excavations that left the Herodian Street, a street from the time of the Second Temple that went up from the Shiloah Pool towards the Temple and the Temple Mount.
> 
> The students found coins, arrowheads from the Great Rebellion and other important findings such as a roof tile of the tenth legion that destroyed the Temple and more.
> 
> The climax came today (Thursday) when, towards the end of the digging week, the students found a gold bead from the First Temple period. Such a find was last found six years ago, a rare find that caused excitement among all present.
> 
> The head of the Yeshiva, Rabbi Shay Souisah, said: "We see enormous value in connecting to the heritage and dedicate dozens of days a year to journeys throughout the country in order to connect the boys to the people and to the land, to see the eighth graders full of satisfaction after a week of significant contribution to the discovery of the history of the people of Israel is worth the All the investment. May we be privileged to always be as close to the Temple and God as we were this week."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.inn.co.il/news/585376


​Tel Aviv Schoolchildren Discover 3000-Year-Old Scarab​


An ancient scarab from around 3,000 years ago was discovered during a school field tour in Azor, some 7 kilometers southeast of Tel Aviv. The scene depicted on the scarab probably bestows legitimacy on a local ruler.

“We were wandering around when I saw something that looked like a small toy on the ground,” said Gilad Stern of the Israel Antiquity Authority Educational Center, who was leading the tour. “An inner voice said to me: ‘Pick it up and turn it over.’ I was astonished: it was a scarab with a clearly incised scene, the dream of every amateur archaeologist. The students were so excited!”

The tour of eighth-graders from the Rabin Middle School in Azor, Tel Aviv, was organized by the IAA for the third year in a row, teaching the students about their local archaeological heritage.






Read more -









						Tel Aviv Schoolchildren Discover 3000-Year-Old Scarab
					

“At first, I thought it was a toy lying in the dirt, but an inner voice said to me: ‘Pick it up and turn it over!’"




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - The Hanucah of the Prophets Haggai and Zcharyah*
> 
> 
> 
> *An hour ago - an Arab attacked a Jew at the Temple Mount and gets arrested*



*Temple Mount Updates | The Name of G-d on the Temple Mount Wall*



A few marble paving stones on the Temple Mount Plaza reveal to us a secret about why marble, and not limestone, was used to pave the surface of the Azara courtyard in the Holy Temple!

A Temple Mount Moment is the joint project of the Temple Institute and High on the Har. Temple Mount experts and co founders of High on the Har, Dr. Melissa Jane Kronfeld and Rabbi Yehuda Levi present each week fascinating facts and insights about the Temple Mount and the Holy Temple, its past, present and future!


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> What kind of country is this?​Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing on our holiness - to start your week.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.What kind of country is this?**
> 
> We have a tendency to generalize. Several days ago, Yuri Volkov was stabbed to death on a street in Holon. This was a truly horrible incident. But how quickly were many of us ready to jump to the conclusion that "this is a country where anyone can get stabbed in the street."
> 
> But then this week an announcement was published by Nadir Hovav on Facebook that read as follows: "In search of a small car for my wife, up to 7,500 shekels, in excellent condition. I will be glad if you can compromise on the price since I have a disability and every shekel is crucial to me."
> 
> Within a short time, this post reached 260,000 Internet users. There were numerous shares and reactions as if everyone online wished to help Nadir. It was a wave of digital lovingkindness: "I will gladly buy you a car," "If you don't find a car, contact me and I will gladly help," "We are a car dealership and want to give you a car," and on and on.
> 
> Sammy Steirov was the one privileged to be designated to perform this mitzvah: "Dear friend," he wrote, "choose a car with an affordable price and I will buy it for you." Immediately afterwards, Daniel Shmueli wrote: "I have a large selection of cars. You can come and choose whichever car you want and pay whatever you can afford." On Wednesday of this week, Nadir took a train from Ashdod to Haifa. Sammy took a day off from work and waited for him at the station. From there he took Nadir to Akko, to Daniel. Ultimately Nadir insisted on paying for the car himself.
> 
> So if we are "a country where people are stabbed in the streets," it's also possible to generalize in the other direction and say that we are a country in which tens of thousands of people are ready to help a disabled person -- whom they don't even know -- buy a car for his wife.
> 
> 
> *2. Tent, well, ladder**
> 
> Three symbols are associated with our nations’ forefathers Avraham, Yitzchak and Ya’akov. Which symbol is most identified with Avraham Avinu? A tent. It's a tent that's open on all four sides to anyone who is hungry, thirsty, or tired. It's a symbol of hospitality, of a perpetually open house where passersby are taught about faith, tzedakah, and lovingkindness.
> 
> And which symbol is most identified with Yitzchak? If Avraham's symbol is horizontal, as his tent is stretched wide to host the many wayfarers who stop there, Yitzchak's symbol is vertical and concerns depth, as represented by a well. Yitzchak dug up the same wells that his father had dug before him and taught us that we must persevere and never despair if we are to find the sweet water that resides in the depths. The message is clear: We can find meaning, even if the well leading to deeper understanding is blocked with sand, dust, and dirt, as long as we keep digging and never give up.
> 
> And what about Ya'akov Avinu whom we accompany on his journey to Charan in this week's Torah portion? What's his symbol? After the tent of Avraham which extends to the outside world and the well of Yitzchak that extends to the inner depths, Ya'akov's symbol is a ladder, as shown in his famous dream: *"And he dreamed and behold, a ladder was set up on the ground and its top reached to heaven."*
> 
> Ya'akov teaches us that this world and the next world do not need to be separate from each other. Instead, there is an everlasting connection between the physical and the spiritual, between what is revealed and what is hidden.
> 
> Rebbe Nachman of Breslov wrote: *"'A ladder set up on the ground and its top reaching to heaven' - this is what human striving is all about."* Our obligation is to connect earth with heaven, to fill our daily routine with holiness. Ya'akov Avinu challenges us with this mission, and I wish everyone success in its completion.
> 
> 
> *3. Leah's innovation: Giving thanks to God**
> 
> Tonight while in the midst of a family sheva berachot simcha, I heard the following from the bride's grandfather, *Simcha Gredinger*.
> 
> "In this week's Torah portion, we receive our name: Yehudim. The parasha relates how Leah gives the name Yehudah to her fourth son. And why Yehudah? Because she is thankful. (In Hebrew, Yehudah is a form of the word 'todah' or thanks.) As Leah says after Yehudah is born: *”This time I will thank the Lord.”*
> 
> It's written in the Talmud that since the creation of the universe there was never anyone who thanked God until Leah came along.
> 
> Our sages explain that Leah teaches us not only to give thanks for one-time miracles such as the splitting of the Red Sea, but also to be grateful for the routine pleasures of life that we experience every day.
> 
> And then the advice that this grandfather gave to the young couple, *Aharon and Ruti Meir*, is advice that could benefit us all -- to always be full of gratitude since, after all, being a Yehudi, a Jew, literally means to be thankful. To be grateful for everything, to praise God, to acknowledge the many blessings we enjoy, as well as the goodness and kindness of others, and to take nothing for granted.
> 
> *4. Don't miss out on holiness*
> 
> Rabbi Netanel Elyashiv comments on the beginning of this week's parasha where Ya'akov flees from Esav and sleeps at the side of the road in an arbitrary place. Only after he dreams about a ladder with angels ascending and descending upon it and hears glorious promises from God about his future does he realize he has slept in a holy place. As the Torah tells us: *"And Ya'akov awakened from his sleep and he said, 'Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it.'"*
> 
> We cannot predict where we will meet the Master of the Universe. We do not encounter holiness only when we prepare for it. In fact, sometimes at work, in the living room, or in the course of casual contact with a friend, we are enchanted by the unexpected depth that is revealed.
> 
> We belong to a culture where reality instantly changes with the push of a button, as we impatiently switch from one news flash or media blast to another. We are reluctant to let ourselves devote more than a fleeting moment to anything. With this helter skelter approach to life, we are likely to overlook opportunities for holiness. Just as we are quick to turn our attention from one thing to the next, we may carry this impatient mindset into other areas. For example, if something goes wrong between a couple, they may impetuously decide to separate, forgetting that there is much value and many opportunities to show love in their relationship if only they took the time to look for them.
> 
> "Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it." It would be wise to try and adopt a calm approach to living that fosters tranquility, a willingness to listen, and a slower pace so we do not act impulsively and miss out on holiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country is this?
> 
> 
> Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing our on holiness - to start your week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coalition agreement with Religious Zionism published in full
> 
> 
> All government responses to High Court on settlements to require Smotrich's approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Ha'aliyah: Israel welcomes over 70 thousand immigrants since November 2021
> 
> 
> Over the past decade 6,440 physicians, 2,552 nurses, and 22,400 engineers moved to Israel and 22,000 immigrants enlisted in the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



*Herut and Avi'ad, Shiloh and Yarden*


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs defunding Pestilinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel

https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims in Syria…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


10,000+ children killed, maimed by Arabs and Muslims in Yemen…


----------



## MartyNYC

As Arabs and Muslims mass murder children, Israelis save the lives of Arab, Muslim children.

”All the people that I know gets the treatment from Israel, they say that is better because the doctors here are good,' says the mother of a Palestinian girl.”


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab supremacists can't pick a lie.
All these posts contradict each other.

Say it was intentional, this is the order
for anyone standing by militants
on a roof during a shootout.

Who's responsible?


----------



## rylah

*Temple Mount Yeshivah - Daily Halachah

*


----------



## rylah

*A rare and unusual coin was found in excavations near the Temple Mount*

In recent excavations at the Givat Ofal site south of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, the remains of a magnificent public building from the Second Temple period, which was destroyed in 70 CE, were uncovered.

In the layer of destruction, dozens of Jewish coins from the time of the Great Revolt against the Romans (66-70 CE) were discovered, most of which are made of bronze. An unusual and especially rare is a silver coin worth half a shekel from the third year of the revolt, which was found among the coins - one of the few of its kind found in the excavations of time.



The excavations were conducted by a delegation from the Hebrew University, led by Prof. Uzi Liebner from the Institute of Archaeology, in collaboration with Armstrong College from Oklahoma in the USA and with the assistance of the government company for the development of East Jerusalem, the Antiquities Authority and the Nature and Parks Authority.

During the great revolt against the Romans, the Jews in Jerusalem minted bronze and silver coins. On most of the silver coins, a cup appears on one side, and above it, in the letters of the ancient Hebrew script, the year of the rebellion in which it was minted is indicated, and around the cup is the inscription "Israeli Shekel", "Half Shekel" or "Quarter Shekel", depending on the value. On the other side appears a branch with three pomegranates and around it the inscription "Holy Jerusalem", also in the ancient Hebrew script.

The recently found rare coin was identified by Dr. Yoav Farhi, expedition scientist and curator at the Land of Israel Museum in Tel Aviv. The researchers explain that the minting of the coins during the rebellion, especially those made of silver, was a political statement and an expression of national liberation of the Jewish rebels against the Roman rule, since during the period Roman authority to mint silver coins was vested in the emperor.

Indeed, throughout the Roman period until the Great Revolt, no silver coins were minted by Jews at all, not even in the days of King Herod the Great. According to the researchers, the half shekel coins were also used to pay a tax for the worship expenses in the temple, which was paid annually by every adult male.

The silver coins of the Great Rebellion were the first and last in antiquity to bear the name "Shekel". The next time was on the Israeli shekel coins issued by the Bank of Israel in 1980.









						רומא בלב ירושלים: מטבע נדיר ויוצא דופן נמצא בחפירות סמוך להר הבית
					

מטבע מימי האימפריה הרומית התגלה דרומית להר הבית, בחפירות של האוניברסיטה העברית



					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah

A Must Read: The inaugural Knesset speech of MK Moshe Solomon​*Inspiring words of Ethiopia-born MK Moshe Solomon (Rel.Zionist Party): 'The boy who was once a shepherd is today in the Knesset of Israel.'*
​​
I, Moses Mousia Solomon, son of the late Zlalo Shimon z"l and Asgadesh, may she be granted long life, stand here before you, filled with emotion, addressing you from this august site.

Beofre my eyes float images, life memories, not mine alone, but generation after generation of the people of my community, of the members of my family who dreamed of reaching the Land of Israel and Jerusalem. I stand here today, proud to realize their dream, but fully aware that the journey is not over, and that in many ways, it has just begun.

I do not know for certain on what day I was born, and I was not given a name at my circumcision. "A man's name contains the secret of his life, its essence," my father explained to me years later, "and can we look at a newborn infant and know his essence?" My father observed me for a long time, saw my traits, my personality and hopes, until one night he declared: "Mousia, you name will be Mousia."

Read more -








						A Must Read: The inaugural Knesset speech of MK Moshe Solomon
					

Inspiring words of Ethiopia-born MK Moshe Solomon (Rel.Zionist Party): 'The boy who was once a shepherd is today in the Knesset of Israel.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza​As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.​





Today (Tuesday) the traditional Menorah was placed in the plaza of the Western Wall in preparation for the holiday of Hanukkah.

The menorah is made entirely of cast bronze. It is approximately two meters high and wide, and weighs approximately a ton. Its production process lasted approximately seven months.










						Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza
					

As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arabs, Muslims have killed 29,000+ children in Syria. No tears shed, jihadist sympathizer?


----------



## MartyNYC

“3,000th Palestinian Child Receives Free Heart Surgery By Israeli Charity” “When the doctors told us there was a possibility for Israeli doctors to carry out the complicated operation Amir needed, we were so happy. Everyone here in Gaza talks about how Israeli doctors are the most professional in the world and that they can be trusted completely,” Amir’s mother said.”

3,000th Palestinian child has heart operation in Israel through Save a Child’s Heart


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Muzzie terrorists gotta hide behind somebody, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Arabs, Muslims have killed 29,000+ children in Syria. No tears shed, jihadist sympathizer?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 738505


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
					

As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				



Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
> 
> 
> As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.



Which people have killed 500,000+ Syrians?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
> 
> 
> As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.


Which people are killing civilians with deadly weapons?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
> 
> 
> As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.


Arabs and Muslims are peaceful. LOL!


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
> 
> 
> As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.


Which people gas children in Syria?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs are “fed up“ with Palestinians’ “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel 

Why Arabs Are Fed up With the Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Which people have killed 500,000+ Syrians?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 738569


Not Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Which people gas children in Syria?


DEBUNKED.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Not Palestinians.



Haven't fought on the side of Assad?
Haven't caused the civil war in Lebanon and Jordan?

Arab supremacists are reactionaries without constructive goals.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> DEBUNKED.



You lied.










						Chemical Warfare Is Suspected in Deaths of Syrian Children
					

A reported poison gas attack in rebel-held Douma has killed at least 42 people in their homes and injured more than 500.




					www.unicefusa.org


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Not Palestinians.


500,000+ dead Arabs killed by Arabs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



It's horrible! Look at the dozens of dead [human shield] children!!!

(Cough) What about thousands of dead children? (cough)

Off Topic........wow!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes



Oppresive Muslim regimes?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel boosts its profits by arms deals fuelling wars and conflicts
> 
> 
> As the year end approaches, it's become clear that Israeli arms manufactures have concluded more unprecedented deals which mean that three of them are responsible for two per cent of the total arms ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli arms deals fuel wars and armed conflicts around the world. The occupation state has boosted its profits at the expense of the lives of civilians killed because its deadly weapons often figure in human rights violations and war crimes. Israel sells arms to oppressive regimes in flagrant violation of international laws which call for such regimes to be boycotted.


Hey Doofus: US sells arms to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## MartyNYC

montelatici said:


> And, they were almost all European colonists, as stated:
> 
> "During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, *chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony.* These suburbs *contain nearly Half the present population..."*
> 
> And, we have the actual numbers for all of Palestine in 1921 through a more accurate British census where we see that there were more Christians than Jews.
> 
> "There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. *Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems.* A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race.* Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.
> 
> *The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. A*lmost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews. - See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921



Historian James Parkes: “Through the centuries, the region called Palestine became a national home for the Jews, and for no other definable people.”


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *A rare and unusual coin was found in excavations near the Temple Mount*
> 
> In recent excavations at the Givat Ofal site south of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, the remains of a magnificent public building from the Second Temple period, which was destroyed in 70 CE, were uncovered.
> 
> In the layer of destruction, dozens of Jewish coins from the time of the Great Revolt against the Romans (66-70 CE) were discovered, most of which are made of bronze. An unusual and especially rare is a silver coin worth half a shekel from the third year of the revolt, which was found among the coins - one of the few of its kind found in the excavations of time.
> 
> 
> 
> The excavations were conducted by a delegation from the Hebrew University, led by Prof. Uzi Liebner from the Institute of Archaeology, in collaboration with Armstrong College from Oklahoma in the USA and with the assistance of the government company for the development of East Jerusalem, the Antiquities Authority and the Nature and Parks Authority.
> 
> During the great revolt against the Romans, the Jews in Jerusalem minted bronze and silver coins. On most of the silver coins, a cup appears on one side, and above it, in the letters of the ancient Hebrew script, the year of the rebellion in which it was minted is indicated, and around the cup is the inscription "Israeli Shekel", "Half Shekel" or "Quarter Shekel", depending on the value. On the other side appears a branch with three pomegranates and around it the inscription "Holy Jerusalem", also in the ancient Hebrew script.
> 
> The recently found rare coin was identified by Dr. Yoav Farhi, expedition scientist and curator at the Land of Israel Museum in Tel Aviv. The researchers explain that the minting of the coins during the rebellion, especially those made of silver, was a political statement and an expression of national liberation of the Jewish rebels against the Roman rule, since during the period Roman authority to mint silver coins was vested in the emperor.
> 
> Indeed, throughout the Roman period until the Great Revolt, no silver coins were minted by Jews at all, not even in the days of King Herod the Great. According to the researchers, the half shekel coins were also used to pay a tax for the worship expenses in the temple, which was paid annually by every adult male.
> 
> The silver coins of the Great Rebellion were the first and last in antiquity to bear the name "Shekel". The next time was on the Israeli shekel coins issued by the Bank of Israel in 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> רומא בלב ירושלים: מטבע נדיר ויוצא דופן נמצא בחפירות סמוך להר הבית
> 
> 
> מטבע מימי האימפריה הרומית התגלה דרומית להר הבית, בחפירות של האוניברסיטה העברית
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il



First Evidence of Maccabees’ Revolt in Judean Desert Unearthed​





Evidence of a dramatic moment in the history of the Jewish people was uncovered in the Judean Desert earlier this year: a rare wooden box containing a small hoard of 15 silver coins from the days leading up to the Maccabean Revolt of 167 BCE.

The box was hidden about 2,200 years ago in the Muraba‘at Cave in today’s Darageh Stream Nature Reserve. It was discovered in an excavation there last May. The coins have since been studied it will be shown to the public over Channukah in the Hasmonean Museum in Modi‘in.






The excavation was carried out in Muraba‘at Cave from March through May 2022, as part of the Judean Desert Excavation and Survey Project of the Israel Antiquities Authority and the Archaeological Office for the Military Administration of Judea and Samaria, in cooperation with the Ministry for Jerusalem and Heritage.

When the lid was removed from the ancient box, the upper part was full of packed earth and small stones. Below, there was a large piece of purple woolen cloth that covered the 15 silver coins with pieces of sheep’s wool.






Read more - 









						First Evidence of Maccabees’ Revolt in Judean Desert Unearthed
					

A refugee probably hid the wooden box in the cave, intending to return to collect his money after the revolt.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*Coming to the Professors | The earliest found sentence in Lachish*

With Alex Tseitlin and Prof. Yosef Garfinkel



*Prof. Knohel - Who's a Jew? | Weekly Torah portion - 'Vayeshev'*


----------



## rylah

Prime Minister Netanyahu: Israel's FUTURE and The State of The Middle East​
Benjamin Netanyahu sits down with Matt Crouch on TBN's Praise to discuss his new memoir, Bibi: My Story. Listen in as he opens up about Israel's achievements and his future goals as Israeli Prime Minister. Don't miss this exclusive interview!


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hey Doofus: US sells arms to Saudi Arabia.


Well duh.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates | The Name of G-d on the Temple Mount Wall*
> 
> 
> 
> A few marble paving stones on the Temple Mount Plaza reveal to us a secret about why marble, and not limestone, was used to pave the surface of the Azara courtyard in the Holy Temple!
> 
> A Temple Mount Moment is the joint project of the Temple Institute and High on the Har. Temple Mount experts and co founders of High on the Har, Dr. Melissa Jane Kronfeld and Rabbi Yehuda Levi present each week fascinating facts and insights about the Temple Mount and the Holy Temple, its past, present and future!





rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Yeshivah - Daily Halachah
> 
> *




*Temple Mount Updates | Shim'on HaTzadik and the day of mount Grizim 


*


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Well duh.



Where are your protests against the US, and Great Britain, selling arms to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## rylah

*Ben Gvir: The Attorney General's job to is to advise, she cannot give me orders*​Designated minister of National Security: The A-G and her predecessors think that the politicians should make a pilgrimage to them and ask for their approval.​





The designated Minister of National Security, Otzma Yehudit chairman Itamar Ben Gvir, gave an interview to _Channel 13 News_ on Wednesday evening, in which he said that the Attorney General cannot give him instructions.

"The Attorney General and her predecessors think that the politicians should make a pilgrimage to them and ask for their highness's approval," he said. "I'm not prepared for that, I'm not subordinate to the Attorney General, she advises. Does she want to advise me? Gladly. Does she want to give me instructions? Not on my watch. I was elected by the public."

"I do not like the fact that the Attorney General sends messages through all kinds of parties," added Ben Gvir, but confirmed _Channel 13 News’_ revelation that he met with the Deputy Attorney General. "The minister will determine the policy of the ministry, that's how it goes in every democratic country. I hear that there are additional versions, I will read and give my opinion, not ruling anything out."

Read more -








						Ben Gvir: The Attorney General's job to is to advise, she cannot give me orders
					

Designated minister of National Security: The A-G and her predecessors think that the politicians should make a pilgrimage to them and ask for their approval.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Terror victim MK demands: End terror on the roads​





In her speech in the Knesset today (Tuesday), MK Limor Son Har-Melech commented on Arab terrorism on roads in Judea and Samaria and alluded to a stone throwing attack that took place this week on Route 60 in which a pregnant woman was miraculously saved.

Har-Melech's first husband Shuli was murdered in a terror attack in Samaria in 2003. Limor survived but was also wounded in the attack.

"Today we conclude another week of Arab terrorism on the roads, which unfortunately was almost never reported anywhere," Har-Melech began her speech.

Har-Melech detailed the incident for the plenum: "Last Wednesday, Hodaya Marten, a resident of Har Bracha, was driving from her home towards Israel's central region with her friend, who was six months pregnant. A few minutes after they left town, they were ambushed by Arab terrorists on the side of the road, who pelted their car with rocks. It took a miracle for Hodaya to notice the terrorists before the stones hit their car and warn her friend, who managed to move away just in the nick of time before the stone could crush her head."

"The whole vehicle was filled with bits of broken glass. Hodaya's friend was suffered injuries from it to her face. The women returned home traumatized, with memories that they will carry with them in the coming years every time they travel on the road," Har-Malech concluded.

"This ups the count of stone attacks on the roads to 71 over the past week, 12 attempted murders using Molotov cocktails, and close to 10 shooting attacks against soldiers and civilians in Judea and Samaria. This murderous terror has become the routine of life for half a million residents of Judea and Samaria, and every week it claims physical and mental casualties. This wasn't meant to be our lot in life, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. End the silence. Jewish blood is not cheap," Har-Malech demanded.









						Terror victim MK demands: End terror on the roads
					

MK Har-Melech told the Knesset of the ongoing terror on Israel's roads and demanded action to end it.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

The grandmother who left 2000 descendants passed away​








						Left about 2000 descendants: “The grandmother of half of Jerusalem” died at the age of 98
					

In Jerusalem, Mrs. Alka Rotman, daughter of the leader of Neturi Karta, Rabbi Amram Beloya, passed away in good health, at the age of 98. Her funeral was carried out from the funeral home located i…




					time.news


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> The grandmother who left 2000 descendants passed away​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left about 2000 descendants: “The grandmother of half of Jerusalem” died at the age of 98
> 
> 
> In Jerusalem, Mrs. Alka Rotman, daughter of the leader of Neturi Karta, Rabbi Amram Beloya, passed away in good health, at the age of 98. Her funeral was carried out from the funeral home located i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.news





rylah said:


> What kind of country is this?​Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing our on holiness - to start your week.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.What kind of country is this?**
> 
> We have a tendency to generalize. Several days ago, Yuri Volkov was stabbed to death on a street in Holon. This was a truly horrible incident. But how quickly were many of us ready to jump to the conclusion that "this is a country where anyone can get stabbed in the street."
> 
> But then this week an announcement was published by Nadir Hovav on Facebook that read as follows: "In search of a small car for my wife, up to 7,500 shekels, in excellent condition. I will be glad if you can compromise on the price since I have a disability and every shekel is crucial to me."
> 
> Within a short time, this post reached 260,000 Internet users. There were numerous shares and reactions as if everyone online wished to help Nadir. It was a wave of digital lovingkindness: "I will gladly buy you a car," "If you don't find a car, contact me and I will gladly help," "We are a car dealership and want to give you a car," and on and on.
> 
> Sammy Steirov was the one privileged to be designated to perform this mitzvah: "Dear friend," he wrote, "choose a car with an affordable price and I will buy it for you." Immediately afterwards, Daniel Shmueli wrote: "I have a large selection of cars. You can come and choose whichever car you want and pay whatever you can afford." On Wednesday of this week, Nadir took a train from Ashdod to Haifa. Sammy took a day off from work and waited for him at the station. From there he took Nadir to Akko, to Daniel. Ultimately Nadir insisted on paying for the car himself.
> 
> So if we are "a country where people are stabbed in the streets," it's also possible to generalize in the other direction and say that we are a country in which tens of thousands of people are ready to help a disabled person -- whom they don't even know -- buy a car for his wife.
> 
> 
> *2. Tent, well, ladder**
> 
> Three symbols are associated with our nations’ forefathers Avraham, Yitzchak and Ya’akov. Which symbol is most identified with Avraham Avinu? A tent. It's a tent that's open on all four sides to anyone who is hungry, thirsty, or tired. It's a symbol of hospitality, of a perpetually open house where passersby are taught about faith, tzedakah, and lovingkindness.
> 
> And which symbol is most identified with Yitzchak? If Avraham's symbol is horizontal, as his tent is stretched wide to host the many wayfarers who stop there, Yitzchak's symbol is vertical and concerns depth, as represented by a well. Yitzchak dug up the same wells that his father had dug before him and taught us that we must persevere and never despair if we are to find the sweet water that resides in the depths. The message is clear: We can find meaning, even if the well leading to deeper understanding is blocked with sand, dust, and dirt, as long as we keep digging and never give up.
> 
> And what about Ya'akov Avinu whom we accompany on his journey to Charan in this week's Torah portion? What's his symbol? After the tent of Avraham which extends to the outside world and the well of Yitzchak that extends to the inner depths, Ya'akov's symbol is a ladder, as shown in his famous dream: *"And he dreamed and behold, a ladder was set up on the ground and its top reached to heaven."*
> 
> Ya'akov teaches us that this world and the next world do not need to be separate from each other. Instead, there is an everlasting connection between the physical and the spiritual, between what is revealed and what is hidden.
> 
> Rebbe Nachman of Breslov wrote: *"'A ladder set up on the ground and its top reaching to heaven' - this is what human striving is all about."* Our obligation is to connect earth with heaven, to fill our daily routine with holiness. Ya'akov Avinu challenges us with this mission, and I wish everyone success in its completion.
> 
> 
> *3. Leah's innovation: Giving thanks to God**
> 
> Tonight while in the midst of a family sheva berachot simcha, I heard the following from the bride's grandfather, *Simcha Gredinger*.
> 
> "In this week's Torah portion, we receive our name: Yehudim. The parasha relates how Leah gives the name Yehudah to her fourth son. And why Yehudah? Because she is thankful. (In Hebrew, Yehudah is a form of the word 'todah' or thanks.) As Leah says after Yehudah is born: *”This time I will thank the Lord.”*
> 
> It's written in the Talmud that since the creation of the universe there was never anyone who thanked God until Leah came along.
> 
> Our sages explain that Leah teaches us not only to give thanks for one-time miracles such as the splitting of the Red Sea, but also to be grateful for the routine pleasures of life that we experience every day.
> 
> And then the advice that this grandfather gave to the young couple, *Aharon and Ruti Meir*, is advice that could benefit us all -- to always be full of gratitude since, after all, being a Yehudi, a Jew, literally means to be thankful. To be grateful for everything, to praise God, to acknowledge the many blessings we enjoy, as well as the goodness and kindness of others, and to take nothing for granted.
> 
> *4. Don't miss out on holiness*
> 
> Rabbi Netanel Elyashiv comments on the beginning of this week's parasha where Ya'akov flees from Esav and sleeps at the side of the road in an arbitrary place. Only after he dreams about a ladder with angels ascending and descending upon it and hears glorious promises from God about his future does he realize he has slept in a holy place. As the Torah tells us: *"And Ya'akov awakened from his sleep and he said, 'Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it.'"*
> 
> We cannot predict where we will meet the Master of the Universe. We do not encounter holiness only when we prepare for it. In fact, sometimes at work, in the living room, or in the course of casual contact with a friend, we are enchanted by the unexpected depth that is revealed.
> 
> We belong to a culture where reality instantly changes with the push of a button, as we impatiently switch from one news flash or media blast to another. We are reluctant to let ourselves devote more than a fleeting moment to anything. With this helter skelter approach to life, we are likely to overlook opportunities for holiness. Just as we are quick to turn our attention from one thing to the next, we may carry this impatient mindset into other areas. For example, if something goes wrong between a couple, they may impetuously decide to separate, forgetting that there is much value and many opportunities to show love in their relationship if only they took the time to look for them.
> 
> "Indeed, the Lord is in this place and I did not know it." It would be wise to try and adopt a calm approach to living that fosters tranquility, a willingness to listen, and a slower pace so we do not act impulsively and miss out on holiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country is this?
> 
> 
> Thoughts about Israel, symbols, thanking G-d and not missing our on holiness - to start your week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coalition agreement with Religious Zionism published in full
> 
> 
> All government responses to High Court on settlements to require Smotrich's approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Ha'aliyah: Israel welcomes over 70 thousand immigrants since November 2021
> 
> 
> Over the past decade 6,440 physicians, 2,552 nurses, and 22,400 engineers moved to Israel and 22,000 immigrants enlisted in the IDF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





rylah said:


> *Herut and Avi'ad, Shiloh and Yarden*



*Tahel and Eliyah*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza​As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today (Tuesday) the traditional Menorah was placed in the plaza of the Western Wall in preparation for the holiday of Hanukkah.
> 
> The menorah is made entirely of cast bronze. It is approximately two meters high and wide, and weighs approximately a ton. Its production process lasted approximately seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza
> 
> 
> As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



JERUSALEM. FRIDAY. When You Missed the Last Tram...​A calm Friday in Israel. The beautiful city of Jerusalem. Walking the city streets instead of taking a train. Nice weather outside.



Jerusalem Before the Holiday of Hanukkah​
The beautiful city of Jerusalem. Hanukkah is coming. 

Winter, 11AM, 24°C / 75.2°F


----------



## rylah

*Hadar Zechariyah -  Mah Sheshelach (What is Yours)*



*Ester Rada - Bamidbar (In The Desert)*


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Where are your protests against the US, and Great Britain, selling arms to Saudi Arabia?


Not on the I/P board.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Terror victim MK demands: End terror on the roads​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her speech in the Knesset today (Tuesday), MK Limor Son Har-Melech commented on Arab terrorism on roads in Judea and Samaria and alluded to a stone throwing attack that took place this week on Route 60 in which a pregnant woman was miraculously saved.
> 
> Har-Melech's first husband Shuli was murdered in a terror attack in Samaria in 2003. Limor survived but was also wounded in the attack.
> 
> "Today we conclude another week of Arab terrorism on the roads, which unfortunately was almost never reported anywhere," Har-Melech began her speech.
> 
> Har-Melech detailed the incident for the plenum: "Last Wednesday, Hodaya Marten, a resident of Har Bracha, was driving from her home towards Israel's central region with her friend, who was six months pregnant. A few minutes after they left town, they were ambushed by Arab terrorists on the side of the road, who pelted their car with rocks. It took a miracle for Hodaya to notice the terrorists before the stones hit their car and warn her friend, who managed to move away just in the nick of time before the stone could crush her head."
> 
> "The whole vehicle was filled with bits of broken glass. Hodaya's friend was suffered injuries from it to her face. The women returned home traumatized, with memories that they will carry with them in the coming years every time they travel on the road," Har-Malech concluded.
> 
> "This ups the count of stone attacks on the roads to 71 over the past week, 12 attempted murders using Molotov cocktails, and close to 10 shooting attacks against soldiers and civilians in Judea and Samaria. This murderous terror has become the routine of life for half a million residents of Judea and Samaria, and every week it claims physical and mental casualties. This wasn't meant to be our lot in life, and we shouldn't have to put up with it. End the silence. Jewish blood is not cheap," Har-Malech demanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terror victim MK demands: End terror on the roads
> 
> 
> MK Har-Melech told the Knesset of the ongoing terror on Israel's roads and demanded action to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



They aren't wanted in Oz, Narnia or Wonderland either.

Meanwhile, no one in the real world wants Palestinians.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


United Arab Emirates Embassy in Israel expressing gratitude to Israeli scientists. Palestine never existed.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with 
Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”
Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


Saudi investor is the largest shareholder in an Israeli mobility intelligence company. “We like the innovation and technology culture of Israel,” said Muhammad Asif Seemab…

Saudi Family Office Builds Largest Stake in Israel’s Otonomo


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


King of Morocco to Israel: “I am pleased with the steps taken for the resumption of contacts between our two countries. I am convinced that we shall make this momentum sustainable in order to promote the prospects of peace for all peoples in the region.”

Moroccan king says he hopes ties with Israel will encourage regional peace


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


Emirates Airlines direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



Egypt Air direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



Royal Air Maroc direct flights to Tel Aviv…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.




First-ever flight from Israel to Morocco: Watch joyful Moroccans warmly greet Israelis: “We have wanted this relationship for a long time! May Allah bless you!”


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


UAE, Bahrain, Israel conduct historic joint military exercises

UAE, Bahrain, Israel and U.S. forces in first joint naval drill


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



Administrative map of the Ottoman Empire: Where is a place named Palestine?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Not on the I/P board.


You‘ve been posting obsessively about Israel since 2009—14 fucking years! You’re beyond pathetic, you poor, sick old bastard. You’ll be posting until your last breath, and meanwhile, Israel is stronger than ever.

At historic summit in Israel with key Arab states, United Arab Emirates Foreign Minister declares, “It’s time to catch up to build on a stronger relationship”


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> UAE, Bahrain, Israel conduct historic joint military exercises
> 
> UAE, Bahrain, Israel and U.S. forces in first joint naval drill


Deflection city.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection city.


“Business leaders across Israel, Bahrain and United Arab Emirates greet record year of deals. From oil to tourism to cutting-edge technologies the countries are benefiting from an economic dividend following normalization.”

Abraham Accords: A year of business ties between UAE, Israel, Bahrain, experts


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



Israeli President warmly welcomed by Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of the United Arab Emirates, at the royal palace, with the playing of Israel’s national anthem.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.


Palestine was a fake Roman name for ancient Israel, you old fool.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> “Business leaders across Israel, Bahrain and United Arab Emirates greet record year of deals. From oil to tourism to cutting-edge technologies the countries are benefiting from an economic dividend following normalization.”
> 
> Abraham Accords: A year of business ties between UAE, Israel, Bahrain, experts


 
Has nothing to do with the I/P conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Israeli President warmly welcomed by Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of the United Arab Emirates, at the royal palace, with the playing of Israel’s national anthem.


More deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Palestine was a fake Roman name for ancient Israel, you old fool.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 738788


So?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are too stupid to figure out that they are not wanted in Palestine.



Arab supremacists think Israelis are stupid for opposing their degeneracy?









						Unhappy Arabs Riot Over Morocco’s World Cup Loss to France
					

A 14-year-old fan of Morocco was killed while trying to rip the flag of France from a vehicle traveling in Montpellier. The driver allegedly panicked and hit the teen while trying to escape the mob.




					www.jewishpress.com
				











						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## rylah

*Harel Tal - NE'IMA LI (Pleasant To Me)*

How pleasant, how pleasant to me
How pleasant Your city Y-ah pleasant to me
How pleasant the land of doe very fair to me

How awesome pleasant and beautiful
To her longs my soul and yearns
For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
For her building, my spirit aspires
See the splendor and brilliance of My Hall

For the Wall her children desire
For a long time in her haven't dwelt
And now when will return to her
And inherit her in My lot

They will ask for her Shalom
And raise her memory in their joy
Please appraise them raise and come ascend
To the Mount of My holiness and the House of My abode


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza​As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today (Tuesday) the traditional Menorah was placed in the plaza of the Western Wall in preparation for the holiday of Hanukkah.
> 
> The menorah is made entirely of cast bronze. It is approximately two meters high and wide, and weighs approximately a ton. Its production process lasted approximately seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant bronze Menorah emplaced in Western Wall plaza
> 
> 
> As part of preparations for Hanukkah, the Western Wall plaza is once again preparing a giant Menorah for a public candle-lighting ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Ben-Gvir: AG doesn't realize she's not the prime minister
					

National Security Minister-designate responds to Attorney General Gali Baharav-Miara's criticism of 'lightning legislation.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Gadi Taub with Rabbi Cherki - Why Religious Zionists are closer to Satmar than to Haredi?*

*(From the introduction)*

Gadi Taub: This evening it's a special pleasure because we've been talking with my interviewee about having to make this conversation for quite some time.

And before it happened I have a synagogue in the building, and I meet the people all the time, Shabbat, it's a synagogue in Tel-Aviv, there's some bohemian element, and people tell me I must talk to Rabbi Cherki.

Therefore, Shalom to Rabbi Oury Cherki...

R. Cherki: Shalom and blessing, good evening, it's good to meet You.

Gadi: Yes, You're very popular in our building, I don't know if You know how many students You have here. And since I heard Your name for the first time, we've met, actually at Your invitation, in forums You organize, we had several conversations, agreements and interesting arguments.

So Rabbi Oury,
would it be incorrect if I define You
as one of the students of Rabbi Zvi Yehudah?

R. Cherki: It's ok, it is really what I am.

Gadi T.: For those who don't know, Rabbi Zvi Yehudah Kook, the son of Rabbi Avraham Yizhak HaCohen Kook,  he was the spiritual father of the settlement movement.
Where do You live Rabbi?

R. Cherki: I live in Jerusalem in Giv'at  Shaul ('Hill of Shaul), 
so I'm a hilltop teenager, I'm from Giv'at Shaul.

Gadi T: You're a hilltop youth, but You're not a settler, see?
R. Cherki: Yes, however, I had periods of living in the heart of the Shomron,
and among my best friends are the settlers.

I'm also identified as one when I come to Tel-Aviv, won't forget the time I was invited by Yonatan Berg to the release of one of his poetry books, so he introduced me as 'the settler' acquainted with him, despite him coming from a settlement, not me.

Thus I suspect that being a settler or not,  is not a geographical issue,
it's a social issue. And I certainly, with great respect receive this title.

Gadi T.: Social, or spiritual/political?
R. Cherki: Yes of course, indeed I'm always asked, why do rabbis deal with politics? 
And I always answer - then what will they be dealing with?

Since according to my understanding, Judaism is a nation before it's a religion, and since according to my understanding - Torah is a political agenda, the plan of the Hebrew state,
it's clear that the political theme is essential to my spiritual worldview.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Ben-Gvir: AG doesn't realize she's not the prime minister
> 
> 
> National Security Minister-designate responds to Attorney General Gali Baharav-Miara's criticism of 'lightning legislation.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



*Are controversial new laws a ‘poison’ or an ‘antidote?’*










						Benjamin Netanyahu: I call the shots (or not)
					

Netanyahu says he was in charge of all matters relating to the West Bank, then clarified he shared that power with the RZP on civilian issues in Area C.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

As Food Supply Concerns Grow, Israel Explores Desert Agriculture, Aquaculture​
JERUSALEM, Israel – Water and fish are powerful symbols throughout the Bible, often centering around life and sustenance.  These days, both are important as ever, especially when it comes to the world’s food supply. 

Israel is stepping up to do its part, exploring aquaculture and desert agriculture as a potential solution to the growing need for food security. 

One of the world’s most popular supplements is Spirulina, algae that grows in both fresh and saltwater and is full of nutrients and antioxidants.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Gravitas: Pakistani delegation makes 'secret' trip to Israel​Secret delegations from Pakistan and Indonesia are reportedly visiting Israel. Are the two Muslim nations planning to recognize Israel? What would a normalisation mean for both sides?


​Got invited to Abu Dhabi Space Debate - INDIA, UAE & ISRAEL Are Teaming Up For SPACE DOMINANCE​


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> So?


So, the Roman name Palestine, while illegitimate, is historically linked to Jews.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> More deflection.


Arabs welcoming Jews in Israel, you demented old moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pallywood ain't easy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel lobby admits to lying about Palestinian rights group
					

CIDI states that there's no basis to its claim that Al-Haq is tied to "terror" groups.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel lobby admits to lying about Palestinian rights group
> 
> 
> CIDI states that there's no basis to its claim that Al-Haq is tied to "terror" groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net


Since 2009, obsessively posting about Israel, on a messageboard. You are severely mentally ill.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Jews are leaving Israel in disillusion. They've been leaving for a long time
					

A new movement to leave Israel after the recent elections is part of a long tradition of disillusioned Jewish colonists departing the land




					www.middleeasteye.net
				



Still, by 1980, as many as half a million Israelis were already emigrants in the US alone. By the end of 2003, the Israeli government estimated that more than 750,000 Israelis were living outside the country permanently, the majority in the US and Canada.

In more recent years, it is estimated that of the 600,000-750,000 Israelis living in the US, 230,000 were Israel-born Jews (meaning children of Jewish immigrant-colonists). Between 1948 and 2015, the Israeli government claims, 720,000 Israelis emigrated and never returned.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Since 2009, obsessively posting about Israel, on a messageboard. You are severely mentally ill.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Jews occupying Jerusalem, dumbass? Whose Temple did Romans sack 2,000 years ago in Jerusalem? Hindus? Fucking moron…
Relief from the Arch of Titus, showing The Spoils of Jerusalem being brought into Rome (video) | Khan Academy


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Fucking psycho 👆🏿


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Jews occupying Jerusalem, dumbass? Whose Temple did Romans sack 2,000 years ago in Jerusalem? Hindus? Fucking moron…
> Relief from the Arch of Titus, showing The Spoils of Jerusalem being brought into Rome (video) | Khan Academy


Oh my, so much name calling.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Oh my, so much name calling.


Psycho 👆🏿Posting obsessively about Israel on a messageboard since 2009.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


You’re mentally ill, posting about Israel since 2009 on a messageboard.

Israel providing life-saving medical care for Palestinians. “All the people that I know gets the treatment from Israel, they say that is better because the doctors here are good,' says the mother of a Palestinian girl.”


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


There were no palestinians in 1950. You’re a psycho posting about Israel on a messageboard since 2009.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hey psycho, no tears for children gassed by Arabs?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Whose land, you fucking psycho posting about Israel on a messageboard since 2009?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>




US-Israel Advanced Technology Partnership: “Reflects the true friendship between our peoples and shared values of democratic principles and human rights.” 
Joint U.S.-Israel Statement on Launching Strategic High-Level Dialogue on Technology | The White House


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hey psycho, no tears for children gassed by Arabs?


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Hey psycho, no tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hey psycho, no tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims?
> 
> View attachment 739663


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


No tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims, you psycho?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> No tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims, you psycho?


Not by Palestinians.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Not by Palestinians.


Hey psycho, weep for the 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims in Syria.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hey psycho, weep for the 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims in Syria.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


29,000+ children murdered by Arabs and Muslims, but no tears from you, you mental patient.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> 29,000+ children murdered by Arabs and Muslims, but no tears from you, you mental patient.


Has nothing to do with the Palestinians.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Has nothing to do with the Palestinians.


No tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims, you mental patient?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> No tears for 29,000+ children killed by Arabs and Muslims, you mental patient?


Wrong forum.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Jews are colonists, you ignorant psycho? Posting like the mental patient you are obsessively about Israel since 2009 on a messageboard…


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab Muslim human rights activist, former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan: “There is no apartheid in Israel. I am an Arab myself who has been to Israel and it was nothing like apartheid which was imposed by one set of people on another in the same country. The Palestinians are self-governing, they’re not ruled by the Israelis.”

“Zionism is believing that Israel has the right to exist, and it’s unfair that so many Muslims don’t see this when Islam is the second largest religion in the world practiced in so many Muslim-majority countries in the Middle East, Asia, and Europe. So, it’s really unfair that this small piece of land isn’t allowed to be the Jewish state.”

“Arabs hold high government positions including as members of the Knesset and ambassadors to foreign countries. What amazes me is that people use this term [apartheid], but what happened in South Africa was done by the government to its own people. What we have in Israel is a war between two nations.”

“They’re two different nations. They’re two different governments. How can you apply the term apartheid to the country? All Arabs who live in Israel have exactly the same rights as Israelis.”

There’s no apartheid in Israel, says Arab beauty queen


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Whose land, you dumbass?

Ancient mosaics of Biblical stories in 5th century Jewish synagogue in Israel


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Human rights activist and former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan who visited Israel: “There is no apartheid in Israel. I’ve met many Arabs holding high government positions, including a Muslim party in the Knesset. The head of the biggest bank in Israel is an Arab. Diversity is definitely there.”


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab-occupied Jerusalem, dumbass.

Roman destruction of the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem 2,000 years ago...
Relief from the Arch of Titus, showing The Spoils of Jerusalem being brought into Rome (video) | Khan Academy


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


You dumb, pathetic old fool. Roman historian Tacitus 2,000 years ago recorded Jerusalem as Jews’ Capital…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


You dumb, pathetic old jackass. Arch of Titus depicting Roman siege of Jewish Temple in Jerusalem 2,000 years ago…


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Israel Third Most-Educated Country In The World
https://cnbc.com/2018/02/07/the-10-most-educated-countries-in-the-world.html…

Arab countries among the most poorly educated and even illiterate. Average Arab reads just 6 pages a year
https://alarabiya.net/articles/2012%2F07%2F14%2F226290…

Nearly half of all Muslims are illiterate https://ummid.com/news/2015/February/11.02.2015/literacy-in-muslim-world.html


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab commentator: Israel has made miracles happen out of the impossible, becoming an advanced country, as the Arab world is mired in failure

Syrian Journalist Thaer Al-Nashef: Israel Does Not Groom Arab Dictators; Arab Societies Are Responsible for Their Own Fate


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Arab commentator: Israel is the biggest success in over a century

Al Jazeera host calls Israel most successful project in 120 years; drama ensues


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>




Ahmad Al-Sarraf, Kuwait: “Israel has outdone us in everything: Democracy, human rights & freedom, science & technology, economics, military, becoming an advanced, respected country.”

The day we failed to learn from it - Kuwait Times


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Faisal al-Qassem: “When Arabs want to curse you they call you a Zionist but they know the most successful project is the Zionist project. All the Arab projects failed. Before you use Zionist as a curse you must acknowledge Zionism’s accomplishments.”

Al Jazeera host calls Israel most successful project in 120 years; drama ensues


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Abdullah al-Hadlaq, writer, Al-Watan, Kuwait: “When the state of Israel was established in 1948 there was no state called palestine. Where did we get that name which we have been defending? It didn’t exist.” 
Kuwaiti Writer Abdullah Al-Hadlaq: Israel Is a Legitimate State, Not an Occupier; There Was No Palestine; I Support Israel-Gulf-U.S. Alliance to Annihilate Hizbullah


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BackAgain

Is it time for another round of posts about the late  “*St*.” *Rachel Corrie?  (The patron saint of pancakes.)

Sing along 🎵 🎶 

“I fought a rolling bulldozer and physics won!” *


----------



## MartyNYC

Providing life-saving medical care for Palestinians. “All the people that I know gets the treatment from Israel, they say that is better because the doctors here are good,' says the mother of a Palestinian girl.”


----------



## MartyNYC

”3,000th Palestinian Child Receives Free Heart Surgery By Israeli Charity” “When the doctors told us there was a possibility for Israeli doctors to carry out the complicated operation Amir needed, we were so happy. Everyone here in Gaza talks about how Israeli doctors are the most professional in the world and that they can be trusted completely,” Amir’s mother said.”

3,000th Palestinian child has heart operation in Israel through Save a Child’s Heart


----------



## MartyNYC

Palestinian nurses training in Israeli hospitals 
Gaza nurses train in Israel: 'We speak of health, not politics'P


----------



## MartyNYC

Israel Light of Nations: Israeli humanitarian group rescues vulnerable Afghans…


----------



## MartyNYC

Sharing advanced healthcare techniques with Arabs from United Arab Emirates embassy in Israel


----------



## MartyNYC

United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Who Are The Israelis?
SUBTOPIC:  What is in the name?
⁜→  MartyNYC, et al,

The Objective Answer over the time period that the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) have been under limited leadership would take an entire book to explain it all.  The very best explanation of the term "Palestine" - relevant to the 1922 Mandate and forward was presented by the UN (which has not been very favorable to the Israelis, and Jews in the generalized subcomponent) Undersecretary General for Legal Affairs.



MartyNYC said:


> Abdullah al-Hadlaq, writer, Al-Watan, Kuwait: “When the state of Israel was established in 1948 there was no state called palestine. Where did we get that name which we have been defending? It didn’t exist.”


*(COMMENT)*

I offer this objective response to your question because it is relatively fresh (21st Century), authored by a credible legal source, and goes beyond the explanation that is a "Regional" name going back two millennia (plus).




It bears reading a couple of times.  It sets forth a view from the late 20th Century up to the present time.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>




Arab Muslim human rights activist, former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan:

“Zionism is believing that Israel has the right to exist, and it’s unfair that so many Muslims don’t see this when Islam is the second largest religion in the world practiced in so many Muslim-majority countries in the Middle East, Asia, and Europe. So, it’s really unfair that people don’t want this small piece of land to be the Jewish state.”

There’s no apartheid in Israel, says Arab beauty queen


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs defunding Pestilinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel

https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Egyptian commentator Hussein Aboubakr: Arab world fed up with the “Palestinian cause”: “Perpetual refugeedom and appalling acts of violence”

https://www.husseinaboubakr.com/blog/the-pitfalls-of-palestinian-exceptionalism


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Prominent Muslim physician and human rights activist Dr. Qanta Ahmed: Israelis seek peace, palestinians oppose peace…
Qanta Ahmed: Israel-UAE agreement will likely lead more Arab nations to recognize Jewish state

 “Our goal has never been peace”


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>




United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation



Pestilinians: “Our goal has never been peace”


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>


Palestinian Doctor Praises Israel For Saving Lives
Palestinian MD lauds Israel for saving children


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> “When the state of Israel was established in 1948 there was no state called palestine.


Would you have a link for that?

Of course not.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Would you have a link for that?
> 
> Of course not.


Hey Dunce: Do you see any place named Palestine on this administrative map of the Ottoman Empire which preceded Israeli statehood? You’ve been posting about Palestine on this messageboard since 2009 but never bothered to do any research on it, you dumb old bastard!


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Hey Dunce: Do you see any place named Palestine on this administrative map of the Ottoman Empire which preceded Israeli statehood? You’ve been posting about Palestine on this messageboard since 2009 but never bothered to do any research on it, you dumb old bastard!
> 
> View attachment 739940


Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:            


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”


The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:       


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:



Yeah, the Arabs fucked up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, the Arabs fucked up.


How so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> How so?



The Arabs outside Israel fucked up by attacking. The ones inside Israel who left fucked up.
The ones who turned down every peace deal fucked up.
It's been a regular fuckapalooza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Arabs outside Israel fucked up by attacking. The ones inside Israel who left fucked up.
> The ones who turned down every peace deal fucked up.
> It's been a regular fuckapalooza.


There has never been a peace deal. They have all been surrender deals.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> There has never been a peace deal. They have all been surrender deals.



Like I said, the Arabs fucked up.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> There has never been a peace deal. They have all been surrender deals.


Bassam Tawil: Palestinians are proud of their terrorism
Palestinians: We Are Proud of Terrorists


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> Bassam Tawil: Palestinians are proud of their terrorism
> Palestinians: We Are Proud of Terrorists


Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Sounds good.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.


----------



## MartyNYC

Bassam Tawil: “Some Palestinian parents are proud to see their children carry out terrorist attacks or murder Jews. For these parents, it is more "honorable" if their son or daughter murders a Jew than becomes a doctor, lawyer or engineer.”









						Palestinians: We Are Proud of Terrorists
					

Last year, Abbas paid the family of a Palestinian terrorist who murdered two Jews 30,000 Jordanian dinars ($42,000). By rewarding the family of al-Halabi and other terrorists who carried out attacks or murdered Jews, Abbas is also stating that he, too,




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## enemyofislam

As with most sane, informed adults, I do not believe the fakestinians are even a unique or legitimate people, and should all be mass deported to Jordan, Syria and Egypt where 90% of them came from.

Their entire narrative is a gigantic fraud...









						The Soviet-Palestinian Lie
					

"The PLO was dreamt up by the KGB, which had a penchant for 'liberation' organizations." — Ion Mihai Pacepa, former chief of the Foreign Intelligence Service of Romania. "First, the KGB destroyed the official records of Arafat's birth in Cairo, and




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## rylah

BD"H​Netanyahu: Israel has lost a great spiritual leader,​I have lost a personal friend​Public figures from across the political spectrum are paying their respects to one of the greatest rabbis and scholars of our generation.​












						Netanyahu: Israel has lost a great spiritual leader, I have lost a personal friend
					

Public figures from across the political spectrum are paying their respects to one of the greatest rabbis and scholars of our generation.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

After 4 months: Pregnant woman shot in terror attack leaves hospital with baby​Liba Schreiber was nearly killed and nearly lost her child when a terrorist shot her in the stomach at a bus stop near King David's Tomb.​The pregnant Jewish woman from New York who was seriously wounded when she was shot in the stomach in a terrorist attack near King David's Tomb has been released from the hospital together with her baby, four months after the attack.

Liba Ahuva Schreiber, 37, was visiting Israel with her family when the terrorists opened fire on them and other civilians waiting at a bus stop in Jerusalem in August, and was one of eight people who were wounded in the attack. She was taken to Shaarei Tzedek Medical Center in serious condition with multi-systemic injuries. Schreiber, who was 26 weeks pregnant, was forced to give birth prematurely.

Hospital staff were ecstatic at the recovery of Schreiber and her baby and hung balloons and signs wishing the family well before they left the hospital.

Schreiber was able to hold her infant for the first time since his birth, after being unable to see him due to the complex and prolonged treatment both of them had required.
Her husband, Chaim Schreiber, said upon the release of his wife and newborn son from the hospital: "Blessed is He who performed a miracle for us in this place. We arrived here after Tisha B'Av and we are leaving on the eve of the Hanukkah holiday and are happy to celebrate Hanukkah at home with family. Our lives were in danger, and we thank the Creator of the World that we lived and survived and for His miracles and wonders. A special thanks to the dedicated medical, nursing and social staff members who treated and saved the lives of my wife and the baby."


"Thank you to the MDA team that saved her life and evacuated her quickly. Thank you to the trauma and intensive care team that saved her and brought her back from the brink of death to life and to the entire surgical department and all the other supporting departments and units that fought for her survival and rehabilitation. Thank you to the team who treated the premature baby for four months until he was able to go home with us, hale and healthy," the father said.






Liba Schreiber and her son still have a long road to full recovery and rehabilitation ahead of them. They will have to return to the hospital for further follow-up care and medical treatment, including additional surgeries. 

The family has asked the public to continue to pray for the complete recovery 
of Liba Ahuva Bat Rivka Breindel, and for her son, Dovid Ben Liba Ahuva.









						After 4 months: Pregnant woman shot in terror attack leaves hospital with baby
					

Liba Schreiber was nearly killed and nearly lost her child when a terrorist shot her in the stomach at a bus stop near King David's Tomb.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*The IDF recruitment among the Haredi is higher than ever and rises. 
What will the new government do? | Netzah Yehudah


*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Updates - The Hanucah of the Prophets Haggai and Zcharyah*



As every Rosh Hodesh, friends Mount Hebron ascended to the Temple Mount • In honor of Hanucah, both the children and other friends came • In a wonderful video Ezri Tobi manages to convey some of the joy from the courtyards of the House of God • We are all already waiting for the real joy, the joy of the building • Happy Hanucah!


----------



## rylah

*The designated Minister of National Security MK Itamar Ben Gvir lighting Hanukkah candles at the Temple Mount Administration | Yair Cherki*



The head of the Temple Mount administration, Rabbi Shimshon Elboim, praised the designated minister for his "perseverance and determination to promote the Temple Mount to its purpose without compromise." And blessed Ben Gvir "that he will have the privilege of advancing the people of Israel to the return of the Temple with many significant steps."

Rabbi Elboim also thanked "the policemen and commanders led by district commander Doron Turgeman who give their lives to allow the Jews to ascend to the Temple Mount calmly and safely, all year round and on Hanukkah days in particular."










						Watch: Ben-Gvir lights Hanukkah candles with Benjamin and Sara Netanyahu
					

During the coalition negotiations, Ben-Gvir and Netanyahu took a break to light the fourth candle of Hanukkah.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Rental contract from 1931?
How much have they paid since then? 
Who did they pay?
Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Death Angel

montelatici said:


> European colonists and their offspring.


Jews have a different mother. Hagar was an Egyptian. Sarah was white, and believed to be blonde


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Nice job.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Arab supremacists celebrate suicide as their victory?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Marriage.

Not much "going out"
among fundamentalist Islamists.
Suspected LGBT's face capital punishment.


----------



## rylah

The Valve is Open! Keeping the Kinneret Always Topped Off​
That’s it! No more worrying about the (Sea of Galilee) Kinneret’s water level dropping below the red line in drought years.

The new water pipeline that feeds the Kinneret with desalinated water has officially been opened. And now Israel can give even more water to the Jordanians...


Read more - 








						Watch: Keeping the Kinneret Always Topped Off
					

No more worrying about the (Sea of Galilee) Kinneret's water level dropping below the red line in drought years or from overpumping.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Rent ended.














						Israel to excavate City of David's historical Pool of Siloam
					

The Pool of Siloam was part of Jerusalem's water system during the time of the Temple and the reign of King Hezekiah.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Ancient Shiloah Pool in Jerusalem to be fully excavated and open to the public​





The Israel Antiquities Authority, the Israel National Parks Authority, and the City of David Foundation have begun the excavation of the historic Pool of Shiloah in Jerusalem. Located in the southern portion of the City of David and within the area of the Jerusalem Walls National Park, it is an archaeological and historical site of national and international significance. The Pool was first constructed some 2,700 years ago, as part of Jerusalem’s water system in the 8th Century BCE, during the reign of King Hezekiah,
as described in II Kings, 20:20.

“Now the rest of the acts of Hezekiah, and all his might, and how he made the pool, and the conduit, and brought water into the city, are written in the Book of Chronicles of the kings of Judah.”


The Pool of Shiloah served as the reservoir for the waters of the Gihon Spring, which were diverted through an underground tunnel, and was already considered one of the most important areas in Jerusalem in the First Temple period. The Pool of Shiloah was renovated and expanded some 2,000 years ago at the end of the Second Temple period. It is believed that the Pool was used as a ritual bath (mikvah) by Jewish pilgrims as part of their purification ritual before entering the Temple (which included being sprinkled with the ashes of a red heifer).





(Replica of the Shiloah Inscription. / Ze’ev Radovan, City of David Archives)

In 1880, the Shiloah Inscription was uncovered in the water tunnel, just a few dozen meters from the Pool. The inscription, currently located at the Istanbul Archaeology Museum, is written in ancient Hebrew script and records how the Gihon Spring’s water was diverted to the Pool during the reign of King Hezekiah.

Over the years, many traditions have been associated with the Pool of Shiloah, and since the end of the 19th century it has been the focus of expeditions from around the world: in the 1890s, a group of British and American archaeologists led by Frederick Jones Bliss and Archibald Campbell Dickey uncovered some of the steps of the Pool; and in the 1960s, the British archaeologist Kathleen Kenyon excavated the site.






In 2004, during infrastructure works carried out by the Hagihon water company, some of the pool’s steps were exposed. Consequently, the IAA commenced a systematic excavation under the direction of Professors Roni Reich and Eli Shukron. As part of the excavation, the northern perimeter, as well as a small portion of the eastern perimeter of the Pool of Shiloah were exposed. The perimeter of the Pool was built as a series of steps, allowing the bathers to sit and immerse themselves in the water.

According to estimates, the Pool of Shiloah went through multiple stages of development, and at the height of its glory, was approximately the size of 1.25 acres, inlaid with impressive flagstones. For the first time in modern history, the IAA excavation will conclude with the complete exposure of the Pool of Shiloah in the context of an official archeological excavation.

In the first stage, visitors will be able to observe the archaeological excavations, and in the coming months, the Pool of Shiloah will be opened for tourists, as part of a route that will begin at the southernmost point of the City of David and culminate at the Western Wall.

Jerusalem Mayor Moshe Lion praised the project, saying, “The Pool of Shiloah in the City of David National Park in Jerusalem is a site of historic, national and international significance. After many years of anticipation, we will soon merit to uncover this important site and make it accessible to the millions of visitors who come to Jerusalem each year.”









						Soon: Ancient Shiloah Pool in Jerusalem Fully Excavated and Open to the Public
					

The pool has been a focal point for archeologists and scholars for 150 years.




					www.jewishpress.com
				








						Home - Ateret Cohanim
					






					www.ateretcohanim.org


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> As every Rosh Hodesh, friends Mount Hebron ascended to the Temple Mount • In honor of Hanucah, both the children and other friends came • In a wonderful video Ezri Tobi manages to convey some of the joy from the courtyards of the House of God • We are all already waiting for the real joy, the joy of the building • Happy Hanucah!


----------



## rylah

*Ahuvah 'Ozeri - Imi imi*


----------



## rylah

*Ronen Koban with the Temple Mount organizations*

Kan 11 | Roni Koban accompanies the ceremonies and training of the various organizations, goes up to the Temple Mount with them, documents the attempts to offer a Passover sacrifice on the mountain, and even finds the hiding place where they raise the red heifer.



*Everything is revealed, we need to open our eyes and heart! *
*| Temple Mount Yeshivah *

*

Yemin Orde prep students after ascending the Temple Mount 

*


----------



## rylah

*Agreement signed with 'Otzma Yehudit - within 90 days, government decision to establish National Guard, disconnect the Magav units from the police, 
and increase the number of companies

*








						Jerusalem Envelope settlements: "We will take security into our own hands"
					

The security of the settlements surrounding Jerusalem will be transferred on Sunday from the IDF to the Israel Police. "If we leave the responsibility in the hands of the police - our lives are in danger, literally."




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Concerned parents - an extensive missionary campaign began in the southern cities*

*On the day the government was sworn in, an extensive Christian missionary campaign began in the southern cities, Yad L'ahim sent a warning





*

Applications were received in the last two days to the organization Yad L'ahim because these days an extensive missionary campaign has begun in the entire southern region.

Within this framework, the organization's emergency hotline received dozens of inquiries from residents living in the cities of Nativot, Be'er Sheva, Ofakim, Dimona, Yeruham, and Kiryat Malachi.

According to references about Israeli missionaries, accompanied by Korean missionaries, they go around many neighborhoods while handing out flyers of the sect and trying to convince passers-by to convert to Christianity.

In some cases, the missionaries walk around with tablets with which they seek to show passers-by videos of their image while taking advantage of this to create details with innocent citizens and add their names to the sect's database.

Yad L'ahim says in response that "the organization's volunteers, who are spread all over the country and are waiting to deal with such requests, are making great efforts to eradicate the phenomenon, they went to every place where the missionaries were operating and prevented their continued activity."

The organization asks for the public's help and urges them to contact the emergency center and report any missionary activity by calling *9234.









						בימים אלו: קמפיין מסיונרי נרחב בדרום - בחדרי חרדים
					

ביום השבעת הממשלה החל קמפיין מיסיונרי נוצרי נרחב ביישובי הדרום, יד לאחים שיגר אזהרה




					www.bhol.co.il


----------



## rylah

​


----------



## rylah

Willie Sims, The Basketballer Who Gave Up NBA Dream For Israel
					

Willie Sims, the American-Israeli, who was the sixth man on the 1981 LSU basketball team’s run to the Final Four, died on Friday in Israel




					www.israellycool.com
				



Israeli-American basketballer Willie Sims has passed away.



> Willie Sims, a member of LSU’s 1981 NCAA Final Four team who became affectionally know by LSU fans as “Super Sub”, passed away on Dec. 23 at the age of 64.
> Sims had been hospitalized in Israel, where he has lived for years, since a heart attack in August.
> Sims was part of a very successful run of LSU teams that won regular season conference championships in 1979 and 1981, the SEC Tournament championship in 1980 and the NCAA Final Four run in 1981.
> —
> Sims was born in Lanett, Alabama and grew up in New York City. He was Jewish and predominantly raised by his grandmother, who converted to Judaism following her marriage to Sims’ grandfather.
> He played high school basketball at Long Island City High School and college basketball at LSU from 1977 until 1981.
> —
> Sims took part in the 10th 1977 Maccabiah Games as part of the United States national basketball team. He scored the winning shot against Israel in the finals and helped the United States to the title. He also played in the 11th Maccabiah Games, again representing the United States.
> *Sims was drafted in 1981 by the NBA’s Denver Nuggets in the fifth round of that year’s NBA draft, but he elected to play professionally in Israel where he became a beloved figure in the game of basketball in the country.*
> Sims played in Israel for Maccabi Haifa B.C. from 1981 to 1983. From 1983 to 1985 he played for Hapoel Tel Aviv B.C., where he won the Israeli Basketball State Cup. From 1985 until 1987 he played for Elitzur Netanya and from 1987 to 1992 he played for Maccabi Tel Aviv B.C., where he won the Israeli Basketball Super League five times and won three Israeli State Cups. He then played for the Hapoel Eilat basketball club from 1992-to-1996.
> Over the course of 15 seasons, he played 309 league games in Israel and scored 3,761 points. He is ranked in the top 50 of the greatest players of all time in the country. He also appeared in 76 playoff games in Israel, in which he scored 842 points, ranking 14th on the list of all-time best players in the playoffs in Israel.
> He is survived by his wife, Ariella, and three children. His daughter, Danyelle, is married to former Israeli basketball player Gal Mekel, who played in the NBA for the Dallas Mavericks and briefly for the New Orleans Pelicans.



From what I can see, was a fitness trainer up until his heart attack and was truly beloved here in Israel. And it seems the feeling was mutual.


----------



## rylah

*Ahuvah 'Ozery and Esther Romano - Ahot*










						Argentinian artists dance to the words of Israeli poet Tehila Hakimi
					






					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Panthera by Noa Kirel Mossad edition....*


----------



## rylah

"The Economist" ranks Israel 4th best-performing economy ​Israelis to see price drop in upcoming months | Updated population stats​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Got invited to Abu Dhabi Space Debate - INDIA, UAE & ISRAEL Are Teaming Up For SPACE DOMINANCE​



Shine a Light on Antisemitism and Hinduphobia | Stand With Us​


----------



## rylah

Ben-Gvir will be first Israeli minister in 5 years to visit Temple Mount
					

This will be the first time that the chairman of Otzma Yehudit will visit the Temple Mount as a minister in the newly formed government.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel spends billions every year trying to maintain its allusion of legitimacy.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Propaganda 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al, (*including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian*)
.
Don't tell me that you have a clue as to what the term "Genocide" means.  You do not*!*
.
*Article 6 Genocide • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*​For the purpose of this Statute, "genocide" means any of the following acts committed *with intent to destroy*, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group,​


P F Tinmore said:


> EXCERPT "don't tell me this isn't a genocide"


*(COMMENT)*
.
PLAIN & SIMPLE:  Israel has no such "*intent*."  

*IF* you could tell me when the Arab Palestinians had territorial control and exercised sovereignty over any of the land west of the Jordan River, *THEN* there might be an argument to be made.  But to just declare that Palestine (_*which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial*_) is the land and the home of the Palestinian people → is ridiculous.  

Israel has *no intention* of destroying lawful Palestinian national, ethnic, or racial contributions to the land west of the Jordan River.  *Nor do I see any intent *by the Israelis to interfere with any lawful and nonviolent religious group activities.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Propaganda
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al, (*including the anti-Israeli and the pro-Palestinian*)
> .
> Don't tell me that you have a clue as to what the term "Genocide" means.  You do not*!*
> .
> *Article 6 Genocide • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*​For the purpose of this Statute, "genocide" means any of the following acts committed *with intent to destroy*, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group,​
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> PLAIN & SIMPLE:  Israel has no such "*intent*."
> 
> *IF* you could tell me when the Arab Palestinians had territorial control and exercised sovereignty over any of the land west of the Jordan River, *THEN* there might be an argument to be made.  But to just declare that Palestine (_*which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial*_) is the land and the home of the Palestinian people → is ridiculous.
> 
> Israel has *no intention* of destroying lawful Palestinian national, ethnic, or racial contributions to the land west of the Jordan River.  *Nor do I see any intent *by the Israelis to interfere with any lawful and nonviolent religious group activities.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Article II of the Convention defines genocide as:



> ... any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> (a) Killing members of the group;
> (b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
> (c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.


A,B, and C defines Israel to a T.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Article II of the Convention defines genocide as:
> 
> 
> A,B, and C defines Israel to a T.



None of those are done with the intent to destroy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> None of those are done with the intent to destroy.


Then what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Then what?



Then they don't define Israel to a T.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Then they don't define Israel to a T.


You need to read up. And not just that Zionist bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You need to read up. And not just that Zionist bullshit.



Killing terrorists isn't destroying the Palestinians.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Killing terrorists isn't destroying the Palestinians.


Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.



Facts still make you cry.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Do these exceed the monthly crime rates in most states?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Gotta boot the squatters at some point.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel spends billions every year trying to maintain its allusion of legitimacy.



The morale of Israel's enemies tends to depend 
on grandiosely exaggerated lies about fake victories.
to overcompensate for the proven failure of their strategy.

What makes qualifies a legitimate state?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Isn't it child abuse to keep children in metal shacks,
instead of houses and infrastructure their families are offered?


----------



## alexa

P F Tinmore said:


>


They intend on annexing the 30% of the West Bank they have been after for some time and leaving the Palestinians with isolated Bantustans which they will patrol.  I saw something tonight which suggested that this has been brought to the UN who voted that it was not acceptable and that this was not Israeli territory.  It was Palestinian and the Israel's were occupiers which has always been the case. 



> "The annexation of occupied territory is a serious violation of the Charter of the United Nations and the Geneva Conventions, and contrary to the fundamental rule affirmed many times by the United Nations Security Council and General Assembly that the acquisition of territory by war or force is inadmissible," said the 47 experts, who are appointed by the UN Human Rights Council.
> They added that the Israeli occupation was already a "source of profound human rights violations against the Palestinian people", and that they "would only intensify after annexation".
> "Israel has recently promised that it will maintain permanent security control between the Mediterranean and the Jordan River. Thus, the morning after annexation would be the crystallisation of an already unjust reality: two peoples living in the same space, ruled by the same state, but with profoundly unequal rights. This is a vision of a 21st Century apartheid."











						Israel's West Bank annexation plan condemned by UN experts
					

The rights experts say the plan amounts to a "vision of a 21st Century apartheid".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Netanyahu was throwing a wobbly saying this was his land though this obviously is not the truth. Of course this is following on as if Trump was still President though I don't see Biden acting more honestly.  Sadly the US was a country created by a genocide of the people and replacing them.  The Israelis are much the same so the US supports them without any thought of decency or law.  I heard earlier that a decision had been made by the UN to take this further but can't at the moment get information on that.  They have the most disgusting people possible running Israel now.


----------



## rylah

alexa said:


> They intend on annexing the 30% of the West Bank they have been after for some time and leaving the Palestinians with isolated Bantustans which they will patrol.  I saw something tonight which suggested that this has been brought to the UN who voted that it was not acceptable and that this was not Israeli territory.  It was Palestinian and the Israel's were occupiers which has always been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's West Bank annexation plan condemned by UN experts
> 
> 
> The rights experts say the plan amounts to a "vision of a 21st Century apartheid".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu was throwing a wobbly saying this was his land though this obviously is not the truth. Of course this is following on as if Trump was still President though I don't see Biden acting more honestly.  Sadly the US was a country created by a genocide of the people and replacing them.  The Israelis are much the same so the US supports them without any thought of decency or law.  I heard earlier that a decision had been made by the UN to take this further but can't at the moment get information on that.  They have the most disgusting people possible running Israel now.



Do you rather prefer 100% Israeli sovereignty
instantly between the river and the sea?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Do you rather prefer 100% Israeli sovereignty
> instantly between the river and the sea?


Occupations don't acquire sovereignty.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations don't acquire sovereignty.



Forks don't make a meal,
without them, it's not a 100% dinner.

I'm not talking about acquiring sovereignty
rather effectively applying it from the river to the sea.

Do you have an example of national sovereignty without occupation?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Occupation 'v' Sovereignty 
⁜→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al, 

Yes, I agree with "rylah" that "P F Tinmore" jumped the tracks in this comment.



P F Tinmore said:


> Occupations don't acquire sovereignty.





rylah said:


> I'm not talking about acquiring sovereignty
> rather effectively applying it from the river to the sea.
> 
> Do you have an example of national sovereignty without occupation?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Especially for Tinmore;

There are a _*number of ways that sovereignty*_ can be acquired.  Many times, occupation preceded the extension of sovereignty.  The US undermined the Hawaiian Monarchy of Queen Lili’uokalani.  US Marines subdued the native forces and pressured the Queen to abdicate.  This key turning point led to the 50th State being accepted into the union.  During the Spanish American War, the US made successful operations and took strategic control such that the occupation turned Puerto Rico into an unincorporated holding of the US in the Treaty of 1899 Treaty Puerto Rico.   Guam was also included in the Treaty of 1899 and became an unincorporated holding after a period of occupation.

I think your understanding of what is "real" versus what some might consider "ideal" is twisted.  Occupation is not the actual act of laying sovereignty.  But the occupation (usually a military action) is often a key component to establishing sovereign control (a political action).
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Forks don't make a meal,
> without them, it's not a 100% dinner.
> 
> I'm not talking about acquiring sovereignty
> rather effectively applying it from the river to the sea.
> 
> Do you have an example of national sovereignty without occupation?


Sure, Palestine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, Palestine.



Can it exercise sovereignty without occupying any land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Occupation 'v' Sovereignty
> ⁜→ rylah, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, I agree with "rylah" that "P F Tinmore" jumped the tracks in this comment.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Especially for Tinmore;
> 
> There are a _*number of ways that sovereignty*_ can be acquired.  Many times, occupation preceded the extension of sovereignty.  The US undermined the Hawaiian Monarchy of Queen Lili’uokalani.  US Marines subdued the native forces and pressured the Queen to abdicate.  This key turning point led to the 50th State being accepted into the union.  During the Spanish American War, the US made successful operations and took strategic control such that the occupation turned Puerto Rico into an unincorporated holding of the US in the Treaty of 1899 Treaty Puerto Rico.   Guam was also included in the Treaty of 1899 and became an unincorporated holding after a period of occupation.
> 
> I think your understanding of what is "real" versus what some might consider "ideal" is twisted.  Occupation is not the actual act of laying sovereignty.  But the occupation (usually a military action) is often a key component to establishing sovereign control (a political action).
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Thanks for the link.
---------------------
Conclusion
We've learned about the importance of territory for a state's existence, and how a state exercises sovereignty over its territory. We also highlighted the numerous processes through which governments acquire and lose territory. The mode of acquisition of territory in international is highly difficult and impossible. *In modern international law, the only legal way to acquire the territorial sovereignty is by way of treaty. *The legality or illegality of such conduct should be evaluated on the basis of applicable law. Peaceful resolution of territorial disputes results in international peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Can it exercise sovereignty without occupying any land?


The territory of a State shall not be object of military occupation resulting from the use of force. In contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The territory of a State shall not be object of military occupation resulting from the use of force. In contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force.



Palestine was never a state. No one can acquire territory from a state that never existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine was never a state. No one can acquire territory from a state that never existed.


Israeli bullshit, of course.     

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> Link?



You have a link to when Palestine was a state with territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You have a link to when Palestine was a state with territory?


Sure. I asked you first.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure. I asked you first.



Sure. Palestine never had any territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Evicting Pally squatters.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sure. Palestine never had any territory.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?
















						Background: The question of Palestine
					

Occupied by Israel since June 1967, the West Bank - including East Jerusalem- and the Gaza Strip have come to constitute the occupied Palestinian territory (OPT). These territories, along with Israel, form the area of the former British Mandate over Palestine, intended under the terms of United...




					unctad.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 744583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background: The question of Palestine
> 
> 
> Occupied by Israel since June 1967, the West Bank - including East Jerusalem- and the Gaza Strip have come to constitute the occupied Palestinian territory (OPT). These territories, along with Israel, form the area of the former British Mandate over Palestine, intended under the terms of United...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unctad.org


   The never was two state solution.

Solution to what problem?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The never was two state solution.
> 
> Solution to what problem?



I agree, the only state is Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You have a link to when Palestine was a state with territory?


Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:              


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, *nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”*


The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:              


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the* territory of Palestine *upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree, the only state is Israel.


Duck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:



The people in Israel got Israeli citizenship.
The pallies got nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Terrorism doesn't pay.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: The concept of a treaty.
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
.
Well, tell me it's not true*!*
.


P F Tinmore said:


> *In modern international law, the only legal way to acquire the territorial sovereignty is by way of treaty. *The legality or illegality of such conduct should be evaluated on the basis of applicable law. Peaceful resolution of territorial disputes results in international peace.


*(COMMENT)*
.
It is not that I don't believe YOU.  It is that YOU do not actually believe in the concept and argue against it.


			
				Israel-Jordan Peace Treaty of Peace (October 26 said:
			
		

> ARTICLE 3 INTERNATIONAL BOUNDARY
> 
> 1. The international boundary between Israel and Jordan is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and co-ordinates specified therein.
> 
> 2. The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
> 
> 3. The parties recognise the international boundary, as well as each other's territory, territorial waters and airspace, as inviolable, and will respect and comply with them Annex I
> 
> 4. The demarcation of the boundary will take place as set forth in Appendix (I) to Annex I and will be concluded not later than nine months after the signing of the Treaty.
> 
> 5. It is agreed that where the boundary follows a river, in the event of natural changes in the course of the flow of the river as described in Annex I (a), the boundary shall follow the new course of the flow. In the event of any other changes the boundary shall not be a!ected unless otherwise agreed.
> 
> 6. Immediately upon the exchange of the instruments of ratification of this Treaty, each Party will deploy on its side of the international boundary as defined in Annex I (a).
> 
> 7. The Parties shall, upon the signature of the Treaty, enter into negotiations to conclude, within 9 months, an agreement on the delimitation of their maritime boundary in the Gulf of Aqaba.
> 
> 8. Taking into account the special circumstances of the Naharayim/Baqura area, which is under Jordanian sovereignty, with Israeli private ownership rights, the Parties agreed to apply the provisions set out in Annex I (b).
> 
> 9. With respect to the Zofar/Al-Ghamr area, the provisions set out in Annex I (c) will apply.






I have all 12 Map Sheets included in Annex I.  But I think these two illustrate (An example) the international boundary, which was established by an international treaty.  It shows the Dead Sea with the boundary running through it.  It depicts Israel on the west side (_*The West Bank*_) and Jordan on the east side.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: The concept of a treaty.
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> .
> Well, tell me it's not true*!*
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> It is not that I don't believe YOU.  It is that YOU do not actually believe in the concept and argue against it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 744637
> 
> I have all 12 Map Sheets included in Annex I.  But I think these two illustrate (An example) the international boundary, which was established by an international treaty.  It shows the Dead Sea with the boundary running through it.  It depicts Israel on the west side (_*The West Bank*_) and Jordan on the east side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


From your link.

It is expressed by the Latin maxim, *Nemo Dat Quod Non Habet* i.e., nobody can give what he doesn't have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> From your link.
> 
> It is expressed by the Latin maxim, *Nemo Dat Quod Non Habet* i.e., nobody can give what he doesn't have.



What's the Latin for, "You can't take from the Palestinians territory that they never had"?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's the Latin for, "You can't take from the Palestinians territory that they never had"?


You haven't read the documents.


> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) *to the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949 by United Nations observers, and shall run from north to south as delineated on map 1 in annex I to this Agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949



According to the armistice agreement, that Israel signed, that is the border between Jordan and Palestine. So how does Israel get that border?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: How long is the Armistice in force?
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
.
You should take your own advice.
.


P F Tinmore said:


> You haven't read the documents.
> 
> According to the armistice agreement, that Israel signed, that is the border between Jordan and Palestine. So how does Israel get that border?


*(COMMENT)*
.
_*Article XII said that the Armistice*_ "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the parties is achieved."  That means the Armistice was superseded by the 1994 Peace Treaty.

You should do your fact-checking much more diligently.  
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: How long is the Armistice in force?
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> .
> You should take your own advice.
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> _*Article XII said that the Armistice*_ "shall remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the parties is achieved."  That means the Armistice was superseded by the 1994 Peace Treaty.
> 
> You should do your fact-checking much more diligently.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> That means the Armistice was superseded by the 1994 Peace Treaty.


That is true, but it does not answer the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> You haven't read the documents.
> 
> 
> According to the armistice agreement, that Israel signed, that is the border between Jordan and Palestine. So how does Israel get that border?



*You haven't read the documents.*

The documents that said the Palestinians never had any territory?
Which ones did I miss?

*According to the armistice agreement, that Israel signed, that is the border between Jordan and Palestine.*

The agreement signed by Jordanians and Israelis?
At your link titled...*Jordanian-Israeli* General Armistice Agreement?

Where are the Palestinian signatures?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The territory of a State shall not be object of military occupation resulting from the use of force. In contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force.



Which state is not subject to military occupation?
Even Switzerland has an army and an air force.

Didn't you argue for Israeli citizenship?
Citizenship is not the use of force.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



I think more Jewish leaders are happy to see the change in the Israeli vote,
than the progressive dissidents in the Jewish community want to accept.

The race bait doesn't really fit when you have to choose
between a Kurd who writes for "the Nation" in the US,
and a lawyer elected to run Israeli law enforcement.

Aren't Israelis allowed to express diverse opinions?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> A,B, and C defines Israel to a T.



It defines every state defending its national sovereignty.

And all this to evade the fact that war
against the only non-Arab state
in the entire Middle East,

 - is genocide.

(QUESTION)

Isn't exclusive Arab rule over the entire
Middle East and Africa *a call to genocide?*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> From your link.
> 
> It is expressed by the Latin maxim, *Nemo Dat Quod Non Habet* i.e., nobody can give what he doesn't have.



Do Arab imperialists have a title of sovereignty in the Levant?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



I hear there is room in Syria.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Answering the Question
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
.
"So how does Israel get that border?"
.


P F Tinmore said:


> That is true, but it does not answer the question.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The Palestinian Challenge (as to the legality) does not change the fact that the Treaty "establishes" the international boundary.  There are, essentially, several (7) internationally recognized instruments used to define Israel's international borders:

◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •​​◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •​​◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ •​​◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)​​◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ •​​◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995) •​​◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •​
Under the principles developed through the Montevideo Convention, over the last century (approximately), the political existence of the State of Israel by the territorial borders that it maintains is independent of recognition by the Arab Palestinians.  The fact that the internationally "recognized Government" of Israel, with a "permanent population" that "defines and controls the sovereignty within these territory boundaries," using these seven instruments, answers the question?

The momentum of the Montevideo Convention carries forward the consequence that *IF* the Palestinians consider themselves some sort of "State," *THEN* the Palestinians have the associated duty to refrain from the use of force that would violate these international lines of demarcation established by these seven instruments.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Answering the Question
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> .
> "So how does Israel get that border?"
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> The Palestinian Challenge (as to the legality) does not change the fact that the Treaty "establishes" the international boundary.  There are, essentially, several (7) internationally recognized instruments used to define Israel's international borders:
> 
> ◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •​​◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •​​◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ •​​◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)​​◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ •​​◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995) •​​◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •​
> Under the principles developed through the Montevideo Convention, over the last century (approximately), the political existence of the State of Israel by the territorial borders that it maintains is independent of recognition by the Arab Palestinians.  The fact that the internationally "recognized Government" of Israel, with a "permanent population" that "defines and controls the sovereignty within these territory boundaries," using these seven instruments, answers the question?
> 
> The momentum of the Montevideo Convention carries forward the consequence that *IF* the Palestinians consider themselves some sort of "State," *THEN* the Palestinians have the associated duty to refrain from the use of force that would violate these international lines of demarcation established by these seven instruments.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Nice obfuscation. The UN called that territory Palestine and Israel agreed. So the question remains. How did Israel get that border?

BTW, the UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice obfuscation. The UN called that territory Palestine and Israel agreed. So the question remains. How did Israel get that border?
> 
> BTW, the UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.



*The UN called that territory Palestine and Israel agreed.*

When did Israel agree to call Israel...Palestine? Link?

*BTW, the UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.*

Yeah, the Palestinians really fucked that up, didn't they?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice obfuscation. The UN called that territory Palestine and Israel agreed. So the question remains. How did Israel get that border?
> 
> BTW, the UN says that the Palestinians have the right to territorial integrity.



The UN.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When did Israel agree to call Israel...Palestine? Link?


(d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) *to the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949 by United Nations observers, and shall run from north to south as delineated on map 1 in annex I to this Agreement.

            The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Thanks for the link.
> ---------------------
> Conclusion
> We've learned about the importance of territory for a state's existence, and how a state exercises sovereignty over its territory. We also highlighted the numerous processes through which governments acquire and lose territory. The mode of acquisition of territory in international is highly difficult and impossible. *In modern international law, the only legal way to acquire the territorial sovereignty is by way of treaty. *The legality or illegality of such conduct should be evaluated on the basis of applicable law. Peaceful resolution of territorial disputes results in international peace.



What treaty  gave Arabian royalty
territorial sovereignty over the East Bank?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



How's offering people modern houses with infrastructure,
instead of metal shacks "ethnic cleansing"?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The never was two state solution.
> 
> Solution to what problem?



There's 77% of the mandated area for Jewish reconstitution,
are  already under Arab control - it's called Jordan,
and it's quickly losing legitimacy among Israelis.

Arab imperialism is the problem,
and Israel is the only country preventing 
exclusive Arab domination over the entire MENA region.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> From your link.
> 
> It is expressed by the Latin maxim, *Nemo Dat Quod Non Habet* i.e., nobody can give what he doesn't have.



This is why even according to the UN an Arab state in Palestine,
is conditioned by the sovereign agreement of Israel, the Jewish nation.

Now, did the Arab nation ever acquire the title of sovereignty in Palestine,
and what obligation gave the British the right to the mandate in the first place?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Today, Silwan is 99% an Arab neighborhood,
it is an important archeological site of Jerusalem,
and will be open to study and tourism regardless of ethnicity.

Should the history of the place be erased,
because you want an Arab-only neighborhood?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



They'll plant cactuses in the desert?

Who woulda thought...


----------



## Likkmee

rylah said:


> This is why even according to the UN an Arab state in Palestine,
> is conditioned by the sovereign agreement of Israel, the Jewish nation.
> 
> Now, did the Arab nation ever acquire the title of sovereignty in Palestine,
> and what obligation gave the British the right to the mandate in the first place?


They were just following scribbles from scribes.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestinian "water infrastructure" consists of digging random wells
 and dumping rainwater with feces into the aquifer.

The condition of aquifers under Arab rule
is worse than that of Pakistan.


----------



## rylah

Likkmee said:


> They were just following scribbles from scribes.



Whom were they following?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You haven't read the documents.
> 
> 
> According to the armistice agreement, that Israel signed, that is the border between Jordan and Palestine. So how does Israel get that border?



The armistice agreements didn't say it's a border between 
Jordan and Palestine,  this a false premise. 

And the answer is in your question, 
the Jewish nation is the subject of
every international agreement
mentioning Palestine.

Why is that so?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Would you send your kids to such a "school",
in a metal shack in the middle of nowhere?

Or do you run one?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) *to the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949 by United Nations observers, and shall run from north to south as delineated on map 1 in annex I to this Agreement.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949



An agreement signed by Israelis and Jordanians somehow means
there is a nation of Palestine that isn't owned by Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> They'll plant cactuses in the desert?


They do. Sometimes they are planted like a hedge to delineate plots of land. Then there is the prickly pear cactus that is harvested like a fruit.









						Season of prickly pears in Palestine, the fruit of patience
					

In Padras, a town in west Ramallah, one can find prickly pears in all houses, the summer fruit of choice for Palestinians and a symbol of steadfastness and patience. Zainab&nb...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Yes, for years they all claim to have an Ottoman Kushan,
over a 'village' of 20 sticks in the middle of nowhere. 

After all these years, why isn't the internet FILLED
with Ottoman Kushans of ANY Arab ownership?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> The armistice agreements didn't say it's a border between
> Jordan and Palestine,  this a false premise.
> 
> And the answer is in your question,
> the Jewish nation is the subject of
> every international agreement
> mentioning Palestine.
> 
> Why is that so?


Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> They do. Sometimes they are planted like a hedge to delineate plots of land. Then there is the prickly pear cactus that is harvested like a fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season of prickly pears in Palestine, the fruit of patience
> 
> 
> In Padras, a town in west Ramallah, one can find prickly pears in all houses, the summer fruit of choice for Palestinians and a symbol of steadfastness and patience. Zainab&nb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com



Yes, in Arabic a cactus in the desert is steadfatness an patience,
they keep thinking Arabia, but here they grow everywhere.

So a cactus is their proof of ownership?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.



Who signed the agreements for those borders, on the Palestinian side? Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.



Borders titled with Jewish national re-constitution.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Israel is the only country in the Middle East
where the Christian population actually grows.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Seriously, Israel is always whining about Palestinian maps not showing Israel. Maps are basically drawings of borders. Palestine draws its international borders. However, armistice lines are specifically *not* to be political or territorial borders.
> 
> They are not borders. They are not on the map.



Is that a soccer emblem...?

Arab supremacists draw maps erasing all international borders
for exclusive Arab domination over the entire Middle East and North Africa.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



It has always been

about Arab imperialism.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Wow! The one Jew who raises the Temple Mount
in the consciousness of even the Chinese government.

Ben Gvir must be the man of the decade.

Muslim and Jewish scholars will no
be able to evade addressing the
future of the Temple Mount.

What do Arabs know 
about Jewish prayer
that they're afraid?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Temple Mount Update | Ronen Koban with the Temple Mount organizations*
> 
> Kan 11 | Roni Koban accompanies the ceremonies and training of the various organizations, goes up to the Temple Mount with them, documents the attempts to offer a Passover sacrifice on the mountain, and even finds the hiding place where they raise the red heifer.
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything is revealed, we need to open our eyes and heart! *
> *| Temple Mount Yeshivah *
> 
> *
> 
> Yemin Orde prep students after ascending the Temple Mount
> 
> *



*Temple Mount Update | The Redemption Is The Revenge! *
*Temple Mount Yeshivah - Weekly Torah Portion 'VaYehi'






*

**​Israel's National Security Minister visits Temple Mount amid Hamas threats​
**





						Minister Ben-Gvir's wife Ayala visits Temple Mount after husband
					

Ayala Ben-Gvir: Terrorists always try to harm Jews whether they have an excuse or not.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Narkis - We Have No End*

At nights without a moon
Always have I told You
Those afraid of the fear
Neither dance at sunrise

Remember where I came from
How the globe turned around
Once up, once down
Maybe we better settle

We have no end
You will be my sea
And for You I am shore
Both of us artists of the painting
Blue, yellow dancing in the waters
Here I found the way back

On nights of moon
Want only to get closer
To what I was once
Fields I've run through
There's no despair in the world


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: The Armistice Agreement vs The Peace Treaty
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Again, PF Tinmore is trying to use an Armistice Arrangement (*between purely military officials*)n to override the term of enforcement and negate the Peace Treaty (*between national executive authorities*).



P F Tinmore said:


> (d) In the sector from a point on the Dead Sea (MR 1925-0958) *to the southernmost tip of Palestine,* the Armistice Demarcation Line shall be determined by existing military positions as surveyed in March 1949 by United Nations observers, and shall run from north to south as delineated on map 1 in annex I to this Agreement.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949


*(COMMENT)*
.
As usual, P F Tinmore is trying to peddle disinformation.  The intention here is to suggest that the Armistice Line has some overriding authority in preference to the Peace Treaty.  Article 12 of the Armistice clearly shows this to be false.
.


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel sits inside Palestine's international borders.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Again, this is intentionally misleading and deceptive.



​The UN cannot (normally) alter demarcation lines.  In the case of the Arab Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, The Current Demarcation Lines are set by the national authorities.  
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: The Armistice Agreement vs The Peace Treaty
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Again, PF Tinmore is trying to use an Armistice Arrangement (*between purely military officials*)n to override the term of enforcement and negate the Peace Treaty (*between national executive authorities*).
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> As usual, P F Tinmore is trying to peddle disinformation.  The intention here is to suggest that the Armistice Line has some overriding authority in preference to the Peace Treaty.  Article 12 of the Armistice clearly shows this to be false.
> .
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Again, this is intentionally misleading and deceptive.
> 
> View attachment 745277​The UN cannot (normally) alter demarcation lines.  In the case of the Arab Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, The Current Demarcation Lines are set by the national authorities.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> The UN cannot (normally) alter demarcation lines. In the case of the Arab Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, The Current Demarcation Lines are set by the national authorities.


That is true. Palestine has had uncontested international borders since 1924.

What drives me nuts is all this fake history. It is said that Israel took control of more territory than that that was allotted to it by the UN. The fact is that the UN gave Israel nothing. The UN had no authority to give Israel anything. 

All of Israel's territory was acquired by military conquest.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> That is true. Palestine has had uncontested international borders since 1924.
> 
> What drives me nuts is all this fake history. It is said that Israel took control of more territory than that that was allotted to it by the UN. The fact is that the UN gave Israel nothing. The UN had no authority to give Israel anything.
> 
> All of Israel's territory was acquired by military conquest.



Acquired the shit out of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Acquired the shit out of it.


Military conquest  is illegal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Military conquest  is illegal.



The Arabs should stop attempting it then. Every time they lose,
Israel gets bigger.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?​SUBTOPIC: Understanding the distinctive terminology.
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Again, PF Tinmore is very deceptively - misleading you.​​

​


P F Tinmore said:


> Military conquest  is illegal.​


*(COMMENT)*​.​There is a distinct difference between:​​◈   Acquisition by Intent - through Military Conquest and Acts of Aggression. ​------------------------------AND​◈   Acquisition of Territory - as a result of Post Conflict - War Reparations or Concessions.​​The anti-Israelis and/or pro-Palestinians rarely give context.​​I find it utterly ridiculous that the same two issues (*Military Conquest and Demarcation lines*) are flashed-talked about by the Palestinians as if they can even make a case for either.  They just make this loan comment (*"Military conquest is illegal"*) stripped of any particulars (*who what when where*) the comment is to be applied.​​

Most Respectfully,​R​


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?​SUBTOPIC: Understanding the distinctive terminology.​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,​​Again, PF Tinmore is very deceptively - misleading you.​​View attachment 745382​
> *(COMMENT)*​.​There is a distinct difference between:​​◈   Acquisition by Intent - through Military Conquest and Acts of Aggression. ​------------------------------AND​◈   Acquisition of Territory - as a result of Post Conflict - War Reparations or Concessions.​​The anti-Israelis and/or pro-Palestinians rarely give context.​​I find it utterly ridiculous that the same two issues (*Military Conquest and Demarcation lines*) are flashed-talked about by the Palestinians as if they can even make a case for either.  They just make this loan comment (*"Military conquest is illegal"*) stripped of any particulars (*who what when where*) the comment is to be applied.​​
> 
> Most Respectfully,​R​


Open ended comments. What do you mean?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> That is true. Palestine has had uncontested international borders since 1924.
> 
> What drives me nuts is all this fake history. It is said that Israel took control of more territory than that that was allotted to it by the UN. The fact is that the UN gave Israel nothing. The UN had no authority to give Israel anything.
> 
> All of Israel's territory was acquired by military conquest.



Palestine's "uncontested international borders" were defined by Jewish national re-constitution - long before there even was the UN. 

Therefore fake history is your repeating the strawman fallacy about a UN proposition for a Jewish and an Arab state as the very Israeli claim to the terrority, only to avoid the fact that the war as a result of which Israel gained more control, happened decades after Palestine's borders were already titled to the Jewish nation.

Why doesn't the Arab narrative hold
without all these logical fallacies?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



What's your point? There's more violence in those screams than of the violence they protest, the police is actually showing great restraint and professionalism. There's a minority that likes to mess around, this doesn't represent the Neturey Karta.

They're no lesser Zionists, they just accept only a Monarchy.

*Debate with Yoel Krois on the commandment of settling the land

*








						After pardon, anti-Zionist activist mulls naming 17th child for Rivlin
					

Yoalish Krois, a member of an extremist ultra-Orthodox faction, was released by the president in time for the birth of his son




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Military conquest  is illegal.



Yet there are 22 Arab states - most outside Arabia.

How many Arab colonies occupy Africa?


----------



## rylah

TAU Launches 3rd Nanosatellite into Space in Less than 2 Years​






A new technological achievement for Tel Aviv University: in less than two years TAU launched three nanosatellites into space. The third, TAU-SAT3, was launched yesterday on SpaceX’s launch vehicle Falcon 9, from Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. According to the researchers, TAU-SAT3, developed at the Center for Nanosatellites of TAU’s Fleischman Faculty of Engineering, represents a scientific breakthrough, paving the way toward the demonstration of optical and quantum communication from space via nanosatellites.

The researchers said in a statement: “TAU leads Israel’s effort to create satellite communication channels based on optical and quantum technologies. To implement long-distance quantum communication over hundreds of kilometers or more we need to go into space. TAU-SAT3 is designed to pave the way toward demonstrating quantum communication via a quantum nanosatellite, to be built in the future at TAU.”










						TAU Launches 3rd Nanosatellite into Space in Less than 2 Years
					

TAU launched its first Israeli nanosatellite designed to communicate from space with an optical ground station.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

*The building in Bat Yam awarded the title "The ugliest building in the world"*

One building in Bat Yam won dubious world fame this weekend - and it didn't even know it was like that. Thousands of reddit voters chose the Bat Yam building as the ugliest residential building in the world. What does it look like and what buildings did it defeat along the way?


----------



## rylah

*ISRAEL, GALILEE. From Kinneret Village to The Jordan River*​A relaxing walk in northern Israel. A beautiful day in the Galilee.
From the amazing Kinneret village to the Jordan river.

Winter, 16°C / 60,8 °F

**


----------



## rylah

Real Talk with Haim Gozali, the Israeli Batman​Haim Gozali, an IDF veteran, has dedicated his life and career post-service to Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) and representing Israel on the world’s most important stages: From Madison Square Garden in New York to record-breaking events in Tel Aviv, and at The Forum in Los Angeles.

Gozali represents Israel with pride around the world. Haim holds a 4th degree Jiu Jitsu black belt under Renzo Gracie.

When he entered the room I was a little shocked at the intensity of his look: His body covered in tattoos, his big hands and wide shoulders, he almost looks like what "bad" men are meant to look like.

As soon as he looked at me and we started talking I realized that his looks are really the opposite of his nature: A sweet man, with a lot of patience and spirituality.

Gozali explained to us how he trained his mind to be calm and focused before a match and how winning is not something he must achieve at every match, the important thing is to be focused and learn from every adversary he fights with.

He seems wise and wants to share his knowledge and wisdom in this sport with the younger athletes. Haim's son is also a fighter and he seems very proud of him.

Gozali very much wants to use his position and connection with other big fighters for spreading love and peace. Yes, you heard me well, fighting for love and embracing our enemies instead of pushing them away. A big match in Jerusalem is planned for the next month, where Gozali will be playing against a very harsh adversary. Behind Gozali there will be a Jewish Arab delegation of fans and friends united for peace.

Above all this Gozali promised us at the studio that, just like he did in those famous shots for the Madison Square Garden match where he is portrayed with his talit and tefilin ready for a match, he will remind the huge crowd that will come to see him at Menorah Arena in Tel Aviv to wear tefilin.

Gozali is not only for peace but he also fights in the name of G-d.







						The Knesset's Basic Law of Torah Study and Rabbi Haim Druckman ztz”l
					

The idea of a “Basic Law: Torah Study” was mentioned here for the first time, and thank God, the coalition now intends to enact such a law




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Police ordered to investigate celebrations of terrorist's release​National Security Minister Itamar Ben-Gvir instructed police to investigate the celebrations of Karem Younes' release.​
National Security Minister Itamar Ben-Gvir instructed Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai to open an extensive investigation into the celebrations following the release of the terrorist Karim Younes after the minister ordered the police to act to prevent such celebrations.

The commissioner will run an internal investigation and present the findings to the minister.

As reported, Karim Younes, who was found guilty of murdering IDF soldier Avraham Bromberg in 1980, was released on Thursday after 40 years in prison. The National Defense Minister and the Prisons Service announced several instructions to prevent celebrations that would incite and support terrorism.

The minister ordered the police not to allow the erection of tents in honor of murderers and celebrations that support and encourage terrorism. This order was only followed partially, but the family and friends of the terrorist built a tent for the celebrations, and Palestinian Authority officials even came to visit.

Due to the incident, the Internal Security Minister met with the commissioner to discuss the tent and the celebrations in the village. During the discussion, the minister ordered the commissioner to hold an investigation and present the findings to him. The goal of the investigation is to ensure that such an incident will not repeat itself.






Ben-Gvir stated: "These celebrations incite and support terrorism, and it is unimaginable that these events occur in our home. The state of Israel is no place for terror-supporting celebrations, and I will do all in my power to prevent such celebrations until we pass the death penalty for terrorists.






						Police ordered to investigate celebrations of terrorist's release
					

National Security Minister Itamar Ben-Gvir instructed police to investigate the celebrations of Karem Younes' release.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				








						New Israeli government to besieged public: Terrorists to get death penalty
					

Tragically, terrorists seem undeterred by the threat of jail time in Israeli prisons. And why should they be? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

'Ofra Haza named as one of 200 greatest singers of all time​





Israeli singer Ofra Haza has been named to the list of _Rolling Stone Magazine’s _200 greatest singers of all time, coming in at 186.

“Like a call to prayer, the opening phrase of Ofra Haza’s 1984 song ‘Im Nin’alu’ is instantly transportive, sweeping the listener up in her expressive, fluttery mezzo-soprano,” the magazine wrote of Haza. “And when U.K. production duo Coldcut sampled that passage on their landmark 1987 remix of Eric B. & Rakim’s ‘Paid in Full,’ it was a cross-cultural masterstroke that helped bring the Israeli singer’s unmistakable voice to the pop mainstream.”

Inspired by her Yemeni-Jewish ancestry, Haza combined traditional vocal conventions with modern technique to create something that felt at once ancient and ahead of its time. On albums like 1984’s Shirei Teiman, 1988’s Shaday, and 1992’s Kirya, her unprecedented splash in the U.S. pop market cemented her status as ‘The Madonna of the Middle East,’” the magazine added.



Haza, who was born in Tel Aviv in 1957, was the youngest of nine children. She joined a local theater group at the age of 12 and became Israel's foremost pop star at the age of 19.

In addition to her career in Israel, Haza became known internationally as well, when she represented Israel in the Eurovision Song Contest 1983, with the song "Chai", which came in seconds.

Her major international breakthrough came in the wake of the 1984 album Shirei Teiman, which consisted of songs that Haza had heard in childhood, using arrangements that combined authentic Middle Eastern percussion with classical instruments.

Haza recorded 17 studio albums and one live album. She passed away on February 23, 2000, at the age of 42.







						Israeli singer Ofra Haza named as one of 200 greatest singers of all time
					

Ofra Haza, who died at the age of 43 in 2000, comes in at 186 on list of Rolling Stone Magazine’s 200 greatest singers of all time.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## BackAgain

I still haven’t gotten a reply to my fascinating corollary:

Indeed, who ARE the Canadians?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: This is disinformation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> "Israeli occupation continues to prevent the entry of medical devices and supplies into besieged Gaza Strip"


*(OBVIOUS)*

This is, without question, "misinformation*!*"  (*Intentionally deceptive and misleading as to the true intent.*)

There are a number of reasons why certain materials are a matter of interest and limited.  Many pieces of medical equipment have dual-use components within them.  That is, they are critical to both civilian and military weapons technology.  So, new pieces of equipment being imported by the Gaza Strip take longer to evaluate if they are imports if they are a case of first experience (*first time to be seen*).

Secondly, The Gaza Strip is NOT → under "siege."  Israeli is not trying to overcome Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) defenses every day.  On the contrary, it is the reverse.  HAMAS is trying to penetrate Israeli border defenses.  If anything, it is Israel that is the victim of a constant assault by HAMAS (Hostile Arab Palestinians).





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: This is disinformation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(OBVIOUS)*
> 
> This is, without question, "misinformation*!*"  (*Intentionally deceptive and misleading as to the true intent.*)
> 
> There are a number of reasons why certain materials are a matter of interest and limited.  Many pieces of medical equipment have dual-use components within them.  That is, they are critical to both civilian and military weapons technology.  So, new pieces of equipment being imported by the Gaza Strip take longer to evaluate if they are imports if they are a case of first experience (*first time to be seen*).
> 
> Secondly, The Gaza Strip is NOT → under "siege."  Israeli is not trying to overcome Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) defenses every day.  On the contrary, it is the reverse.  HAMAS is trying to penetrate Israeli border defenses.  If anything, it is Israel that is the victim of a constant assault by HAMAS (Hostile Arab Palestinians).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Your usual hit piece.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Who are the Israelis?
SUBTOPIC: Calling to task: Pro-Palestinian Misinformation and  Disinformation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Your usual hit piece.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, I hope it was painful.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who are the Israelis?
> SUBTOPIC: Calling to task: Pro-Palestinian Misinformation and  Disinformation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, I hope it was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Not really. I got over that in the 5th grade.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. I got over that in the 5th grade.



Thus still assume others are wrong for refuting your fairytales.
Admitting mistakes gives a much more reliable impression,
than taking personal offense at being refuted in a debate.

Why take it so personally?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Why is the World Obsessed with Israel and the Jews? - A Deeper Look​
Anyone objective cannot deny that there is a disproportionate focus on Israel and a double standard applied to the world's only Jewish state. Ollie takes a deeper, mystical look at the world's obsession with the Jewish people.


----------



## rylah

*Beautiful....*


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Smotrich Transfers Ramallah’s Terrorists’ Salaries to Terror Victims​






Finance Minister Bezalel Smotrich on Sunday afternoon announced at a press conference that he was implementing the government’s decision to transfer an amount of NIS 138.8 million ($39.5 million) from the funds of the Palestinian Authority to the victims of terrorism, following the court ruling in the Litvak case that compelled the PA to pay the families of victims of terrorism who were murdered by PA Arab terrorist NIS 130 million. The decision was part of the sanctions against the Palestinian Authority, following their motion asking the UN General Assembly to require the International Court of Justice in The Hague to investigate Israel’s “occupation.”

Minister Smotrich stated: “We promised to correct, and today we are correcting an injustice. This is an important day for morality, the war on terror, and justice. There is no greater justice than offsetting the authority’s funds intended to support terrorism and transferring them to the families of the victims of terrorism. The Israeli government is changing its policy and today we are starting the correction. This will not comfort the families of the murdered, but there is justice here. I am happy to have had the privilege of leading this corrective process as one of my first actions as Minister of Finance.”

Read more -






						Smotrich Transfers Ramallah’s Terrorists’ Salaries to Terror Victims
					

“We promised to correct, and today we are correcting an injustice."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>


​Israel's Ben-Gvir orders removal of Palestinian flags​Legislation is pending that would make public displays of the Palestinian flag illegal. Meanwhile, the new National Security Minister has had his first meeting with the police commissioner.


----------



## rylah

*To save homes in Israel: The Halachah College is launching a new project to guide young couples*

*The women behind the Tzurba M'Rabanan bride training course explain the goal - "Our project will preserve the Jewish home, and you can be part of this project."*






In recent years, the importance of the right preparation for a full and happy married life has become more and more important. With the number of divorce cases in Israel on the one hand and the common problem of singleness on the other hand, married couples are in the midst of an intense world of careers, children and mortgages, also trying to maintain their relationship so that it does not freeze and disintegrate.

The Halachic College from Beit Tzurba M'Rabanan carved on its flag the mission to bring to the general public the great news of Judaism for a full and healthy life according to the Torah's path and from its halachic teachings. In the last year, a new and unique course was added to the basket of courses offered by the college - the course for bridal guides.

The purpose of the course is to create a quality group of women who wish to go through a significant process themselves, which includes the acquisition of practical tools for training brides, familiarization with various fields of knowledge related to the marital world, and enriching workshops on interpersonal communication, intimate communication, and the like. Rivka Namir, the instructor of the course, explains that it was the push and the request from the field for quality guidance for the couple that motivated her to create the course, and more importantly - to put the emphasis on the process that the women themselves go through on the way to becoming bridal guides.

Read more -






						להציל בתים בישראל: המכללה להלכה יוצאת במיזם חדש להדרכת זוגות צעירים
					

הנשים העומדות מאחורי קורס הדרכת כלות של צורבא מרבנן מסבירות על המטרה: "המיזם שלנו ישמור על הבית היהודי, ואתן יכולות להיות חלק מהמיזם הזה".




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

As Indian Cine-goers Brace For Expensive Showtime, Here's How Israel Can Help With Popcorn Law Tips​
In a boost to cinema hall owners, the Supreme court said that cinema halls are fully entitled to set conditions for the sale of food and beverages. The Supreme Court has disappointed the public by maintaining the food monopoly of cinema hall owners who sell at unreasonable rates. Why do most of the critics now think that Israel's 'Popcorn Bill' could be a solution to the problem?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Why is the World Obsessed with Israel and the Jews? - A Deeper Look​
> Anyone objective cannot deny that there is a disproportionate focus on Israel and a double standard applied to the world's only Jewish state. Ollie takes a deeper, mystical look at the world's obsession with the Jewish people.


What a liar. The UN had nothing to do with the creation of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> ​Israel's Ben-Gvir orders removal of Palestinian flags​Legislation is pending that would make public displays of the Palestinian flag illegal. Meanwhile, the new National Security Minister has had his first meeting with the police commissioner.


The no votes are about 3 to 1 to the yes vote.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> What a liar. The UN had nothing to do with the creation of Israel.


What a liar. The UN voted on Resolution 181


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What a liar. The UN voted on Resolution 181


Then the Security Council did not implement it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Then the Security Council did not implement it.



The Arabs really fucked up, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Arabs really fucked up, eh?


Not really. The Security Council did not have the authority to divide the country.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. The Security Council did not have the authority to divide the country.


It’s amazing that all of a sudden “ UN Resolutions “ and “ International Law” no longer exist 👍🇮🇱✡️


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> It’s amazing that all of a sudden “ UN Resolutions “ and “ International Law” no longer exist 👍🇮🇱✡️


Not really. General Assembly Resolution 181 was a non binding *recommendation* that the Security Council divide the country.

The Security Council did not. No law was violated.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. General Assembly Resolution 181 was a non binding *recommendation* that the Security Council divide the country.





P F Tinmore said:


> The Security Council did not. No law was violated.


YAWN ….. 🇮🇱✡️


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. The Security Council did not have the authority to divide the country.



What country?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What country?


He keeps talking about this imaginary Country “ Palestine”


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He keeps talking about this imaginary Country “ Palestine”



I get the feeling he sees lots of imaginary things.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What a liar. The UN had nothing to do with the creation of Israel.



The UN inherited from the League of Nations,
3 legally binding international treaties -


San Remo Resolution
Anglo-American Convention
Weitzman, Faisal and Abdullah Agreements
Which at their least, recognize the Jewish title to sovereignty in all territory from the Jordan river to the Mediterranean, including Judea and Samaria and Gaza, and the Golan Heights.

The Supreme Council didn't approve Palestine's final borders on both sides
of Jordan, until Abdullah and Feisal's agreement with Weitzman.

Thus by 1948 the "two-state solution" was already finalized,
with an Arab state in roughly 70% of the territory,
and a Jewish state in the remaining 30%.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. General Assembly Resolution 181 was a non binding *recommendation* that the Security Council divide the country.
> 
> The Security Council did not. No law was violated.



Yes, it was a resolution reaffirming Jewish sovereignty.
The precedent was the recommendation for
another Arab state in that territory,
bound by Jewish agreement.

It is a nonbinding recommendation,
because neither the Security Council have
the legal authority to implement it in the first place.

The legality of an Arab state between the river and the sea,
remains solely the function of the Israeli sovereign decision.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> Yes, it was a resolution reaffirming Jewish sovereignty.
> The precedent was the recommendation for
> another Arab state in that territory,
> bound by Jewish agreement.
> 
> It is a nonbinding recommendation,
> because neither the Security Council have
> the legal authority to implement it in the first place.
> 
> The legality of an Arab state between the river and the sea,
> remains solely the function of the Israeli sovereign decision.


Poor Tinmore;
Every time I see something R/T Israel and the Western Wall I think of him and I can’t stop ✋ laughing


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The no votes are about 3 to 1 to the yes vote.



If only twitter surveys,
and the Dizengof square
decided the national policy.

That said, I'm actually pondering on the idea of
introducing more elements of Direct Democracy,
to practically enhance Representative Democracy. 

What do you prefer,
1 vote in 4 years in a Republic,
or 4 votes in 1 year in a Parliamentary Monarchy?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Israel does not occupy its ancestral lands; US warns Israel over Temple Mount TV7 Israel News 09.01​
1) Israel will not sit idly by while the Western-financed Palestinian Authority advances radical anti-Israel decisions within International institutions. 2) Israeli Finance Minister Bezalel Smotrich signs order to withhold Palestinian Authority funds earmarked for families of convicted Palestinian terrorist. 3) Visit by Israeli Minister of National Security to the Temple Mount stirs domestic debate and international rebuke.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>





rylah said:


> Israel's Ben-Gvir orders removal of Palestinian flags​Legislation is pending that would make public displays of the Palestinian flag illegal. Meanwhile, the new National Security Minister has had his first meeting with the police commissioner.



*The bill to put an end to the phenomenon - this is the punishment that will await those waving the PLO flag in the public sphere*

*"It doesn't matter if it's one or five people, it doesn't matter if it's over a campus building or a residential building - it's forbidden to wave this flag," said the new Knesset member from the Likud list emphatically this morning, detailing his new bill aimed at preventing the waving of PLO flags the public space".*








The end to PLO flags - another step in the struggle: After the Minister of National Security, Itamar Ben Gvir, yesterday (Sunday) instructed Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai to remove PLO flags that would be hung or flown in public spaces, Knesset member Eliyahu Revivo of the Likud party shared this morning in an interview with Now 14 the course of action he took in order to eradicate the phenomenon: "I had the privilege of submitting to the Knesset Secretariat the law prohibiting flying the flag of enemy countries, including that of the PLO organization anywhere in the public space."

The MK from the Likud explained and elaborated: "They always look for words like in academic institutions, or in demonstrations and gatherings, but I say - any flag of an enemy country, for that matter a flag of the PLO that incites and causes unnecessary tension, is a flag that must not be flown in the public space, no matter If it's one person or five, it doesn't matter if it's over a campus building or a residential building - it's forbidden to wave this flag."



As mentioned earlier, the Minister of National Security, Itamar Ben Gvir, instructed Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai to remove PLO flags that would be hung or flown in public spaces. In addition, Ben Gvir instructed to stop any inciting incident that would occur within the in the State of Israel. According to the directive of the minister, every policeman and in every rank, will be allowed to remove flags of the Palestinian Authority.

The Minister of National Security, Itamar Ben Gvir, said: "It is impossible for criminals to wave terrorist flags, incite and encourage terrorism, and therefore I have instructed to remove the flags of support for terrorism from the public space and to stop the incitement against the State of Israel. Identifying with a terrorist and harming IDF soldiers is not an excuse under freedom of expression".

MK Revivo said: "I congratulate the Minister of National Security Ben Gvir who ordered Commissioner Shabtai to give authority to every police officer to remove any such flag in the public space, in the legislation that I submitted to the Knesset Secretariat the entire issue of punishment is also specified - a minimum of one year in prison, and a ten thousand shekel fine for anyone who waves a flag of an enemy state in the public space in the State of Israel".









						הצעת החוק שתשים סוף לתופעה: זה העונש שיחכה למניפי דגל אש"ף במרחב הציבורי
					

<p>"לא משנה אם מדובר בבן אדם אחד או חמישה, לא משנה אם זה מעל בניין של קמפוס או בניין מגורים – אסור להניף את הדגל הזה", כך טען הבוקר בנחרצות חבר הכנסת הטרי מרשימת הליכוד שפרט על הצעת החוק החדשה שלו שמטרתה למנוע הנפת דגלי אש"ף במרחב הציבורי | צפו בראיון המלא</p>




					www.now14.co.il


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Pally terrorism has consequences for your family.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Only 164? 

How many were arrested
in Jordan in the same year?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------

